# Today in History



## moviequeen1

I'd thought it would be interesting/fun to start an on going thread'Today in History'.The events can be from years ago,or present day
I'll start with today,Feb 22nd:
1935-airplanes  no longer were permitted to fly over the White House- I did not know this
1956-Elvis Presley 1st hit on music charts was'Heartbreak Hotel'
1980-the Winter Olympics at Lake PLacid,the'Miracle on Ice' men's hockey team,beat heavily favored Russians in semi final,4-3.Its one of the biggest upsets in Olympic history.The team went on to win the gold medal
1997- 'Dolly the Sheep',the 1st cloned mammal was announced to the world
feel free to post here whenever you like Sue


----------



## Pam

1371 - King Robert II of Scotland succeeded to the throne, beginning the Stuart dynasty.

1857 The birth of Sir Robert (Stephenson Smyth) Baden-Powell, English hero of the siege of Mafeking during the Boer War.

1908 John Mills, English film and television actor, was born.

1969 - The last time all four Beatles were together for a recording session.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Happy Birthday George..
.


----------



## Geezerette

I remember the 1980 "Miracle in Ice" ! Was a great coup & we had a special love for Hockey & the Lake Placid area. In 1978 my son & I went to Lake Placid to see some parts of the olympics venue that was under construction, in the course of traveling to look at colleges. Got to see the Bob sled run up close; not as much the other parts but it was a thrill to be on the grounds with hardly anyone there.
I remember Dolly the sheep too!


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 23rd:
1836-seige of Alamo begins in San Antonio,TX
1896- Tootsie Roll candy is introduced
1904- U.S, acquires control of Panama Canal Zone
1945-WWII Iwo Jima Flag is raised
1954- 1st polio vaccines are given to elementary school kids in Pittsburg,Pa


----------



## RadishRose

[h=3]1901[/h]                                          Britain and Germany agree on a boundary between German East Africa and Nyasaland.
                                                                                                                                                                  [h=3]1904[/h]                                          Japan guarantees Korean sovereignty in exchange for military assistance.

                                                                                       [h=3]1916[/h]                                          Secretary of State Lansing hints that the U.S. may have to abandon the policy of avoiding "entangling foreign alliances".

                                                                                       [h=3]1921[/h]                                          An airmail plane sets a record of 33 hours and 20 minutes from San Francisco to New York.

                                                                                       [h=3]1926[/h]                                          President Calvin Coolidge opposes a large air force, believing it would be a menace to world peace.


----------



## Furryanimal

Feb 24th


1739 Battle of Karnal: Army of Iranian ruler Nadir Shah defeats the forces of the Mughal emperor of India, Muhammad Shah


----------



## Buckeye

I think I'm a day late, but here it is. 1974 - The release of David Bowie's "Rebel Rebel" in the UK.  A different version was later released in the US, but then withdrawn and replaced with the UK version.  

"You got your mother in a whirl
She not sure if you're a boy or a girl"


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 24th:
1938- the first nylon bristle toothbrush was made
1976- The Eagles Greatest Hits album became the 1st in the U.S to be certified platinum


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 25th:
1862- Congress passes 1st Legal Tender Act,1st paper money that was legal in U.S.
1950- "Your Show of Shows' starring Sid Ceasar,Imogene Coca premieres on NBC
1957-Buddy Holly&The Crickets record'That'll Be the Day'


----------



## Furryanimal

Feb 26th
  John Harvey Kellogg





(source)​Died 14 Dec 1943 at age 91 (born 26 Feb 1852).   quotes
American physician and health-food pioneer whose development of dry breakfast cereals was largely responsible for the creation of the flaked-cereal industry. In 1876, at age 24, Dr. John Harvey Kellogg became the staff physician at the Battle Creek Sanitarium, a position he would hold for 62 years. His surgical skill was admired by the Doctors Mayo. A vegetarian, he advocated low calorie diets and developed peanut butter, granola, and toasted flakes. He warned that smoking caused lung cancer decades before this link was studied. Kellogg was an early advocate of exercise. It was his brother, William K. Kellogg who sweetened the flakes with malt, and began commercial production as the Battle Creek Toasted Corn Flake Company (1906).​


----------



## C'est Moi

This day in history, February 26, 1982, my son was born.   Happy birthday, Cade.


----------



## moviequeen1

1846- 'Buffalo Bill' Cody's birthday
1919-Grand Canyon becomes a National Park by an act of Congress
1955- Billboard reports the 45rpm single format is outselling the 78's for the 1st time


----------



## moviequeen1

1827- the first Mardi Gras celebration was held in New Orleans
1902- writer John Steinbeck was born
1974- People Magazine debuts on news stands,with Mia Farrow on the cover.She was dressed as 'Daisy' in the movie'The Great Gatsby' co starring Robert Redford.I remember this because I bought the 1st issue.The price of mag was .35, times have changed,now its $5.I've been a subscriber on/off over the years


----------



## Pam

1900 The British Labour Party was founded. 

1932 The birth, in London, of the film actress Elizabeth Taylor.

1991 The Gulf War came to an end with the liberation of Kuwait & the retreat of Iraqi forces.


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 28th:
1066- Westminster Abbey opens
1940-first college basketball game is televised from Madison Square Garden,Fordham vs. Univ of Pittsburgh
1983- final episode of CBS long running TV show M*A*S*H with 106 million viewers.Its still the highest record for a series finale
1984- Michael Jackson wins 8 Grammys for album'Thriller'
1991- first Gulf War ends
Broadway actress/singer,Bernadette Peters is 71 today


----------



## Pam

1784 - John Wesley signed the deed of declaration which established the Wesleyan faith. It has been called the Magna Carta of Methodism.

1942 - The birth of Brian Jones, English musician and a founding member of The Rolling Stones.

1966 - The Cavern Club, Liverpool, where the Beatles and other pop groups began, was forced into liquidation.


----------



## RadishRose

*1646* Roger Scott tried in Massachusetts for sleeping in church


----------



## fmdog44

"today in history" makes no sense. Yesterday was history, not today. Am I the only genius on this forum?:goodnight:


----------



## moviequeen1

fmdog44 said:


> "today in history" makes no sense. Yesterday was history, not today. Am I the only genius on this forum?:goodnight:


If you don't like this thread I started,don't bother making some 'smart aleck' post about it.


----------



## moviequeen1

March 1st:
1692- Salem,Mass witch trials begin
1870- Yellowstone becomes the world's first National Park
1936- Hoover Dam is completed
1941- the first FM radio station begins broadcasting in Nashville,Tenn
1961- Pres. Kennedy established the Peace Corps
1988,-hockey legend,Wayne Gretzky{Edmonton Oilers} gets his 1,050th assist to become all time NHL assist leader


----------



## Furryanimal

March 1st
1966 - UK To Go Decimal 1971
1966 : The Chancellor of the Exchequer, James Callaghan, has confirmed the decision to change over to decimal coinage in 1971.


----------



## RadishRose

[h=4]1810[/h]                         Frédéric Chopin, composer and pianist was born.


----------



## Buckeye

March 1, 1803 - Ohio becomes the 17th state.  Go Buckeyes!


----------



## Furryanimal

March 2nd
[h=3]1626[/h][h=3][/h]Charles I is crowned King of England. Fierce internal struggles between the monarchy and Parliament characterized 17th century English politics.


[FONT=FontAwesome !important]

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...2/tdih_key/1626-66-4?tdih_share=facebook#1626
[/FONT]


----------



## moviequeen1

1866- Excelsior Needle Co begins making sewing machine needles
1962- Walt Chamberlain scores 100 pts most ever for a NBA player in a single game
1969-first test flight of supersonic Concorde
1974- U.S. postage stamp costs 10 cents
2016- U. S. astronaut,Scott Kelly returns to Earth after spending nearly a yr in space{340 days}
I'm reading his book"Endurance,My Life in Space,a Lifetime Discovery',fascinating
Theodor Geisel aka 'Dr Seuss' born in 1904


----------



## MarkinPhx

1933-King Kong premiers
1959-Miles Davis starts recording Kind of Blue
1999- Death of Dusty Springfield


----------



## RadishRose

1904- On this day in 1904, Theodor Geisel, better known to the world as Dr.  Seuss, the author and illustrator of such beloved children’s books as  “The Cat in the Hat” and “Green Eggs and Ham,” is born in Springfield, Massachusetts.


----------



## Furryanimal

March 3rd 1985
*3 Mar*​The year-long Miners Strike - Britain's longest industrial dispute - ends in defeat for the miners.
Arthur Scargill!!


----------



## hollydolly

*March 3rd 

1991* :   Three white  police officers  proceeded to beat Rodney King beyond what was  necessary to use force to control him

*1845 *- Florida Becomes 27th State


*1847* Alexander Graham Bell, Scottish-born British-American inventor (telephone), born in Edinburgh, Scotland 


*1931*, “The Star-Spangled Banner” became the national anthem of the  United States as President Herbert Hoover signed a congressional  resolution.

*1966 *- England Colour Television Announced


*1982* : The Queen opens the Barbican Centre the largest arts centre in  western Europe covering five-and-a-half acres of Cripplegate, which was  destroyed by Nazi bombers in World War II.


----------



## moviequeen1

1791
Congress establishes the U.S.Mint
1837
Congress increase Supreme Court judges to 9
1887
Anne Sullivan begins teaching 6 yr old Helen Keller
2005
Steve Fossett becomes 1st person to fly an airplane without stopping or refueling in 67 hrs,2 min


----------



## RadishRose

John Dillinger
 		March 3, 1934
 		The bank robber John Dillinger  escapes from the "escape proof" Indiana Crown Point Maximum Security  Prison. According to FBI files, he used a fake gun carved from a potato;  however, he claimed it was carved out of wood and others say he had a  real gun.


_Watch Mr. Wizard_
 		March 3, 1951
 		The long-running children's science show _Watch Mr. Wizard_ debuts, starring Don Herbert as Mr. Wizard. The show ran until 1965.


U.S. Declares War Against Algeria
 		March 3, 1815
 		The Dey of Algiers had begun plundering U.S. ships. The U.S. squadron was commanded by Commodore Stephen Decatur. This war marked the beginning of the end of piracy in the Barbary Coast.


----------



## mark55

I was born in 1955, 2/24/55 great year.


----------



## moviequeen1

1836
Battle of the Alamo ends after 13 days of fighting.Davy Crockett was killed
1889
German pharmacutecial company,Bayer patents medicine aspirin
1912
Oreo cookies were introduced by National Biscuit Co
1950
Silly Puddy goes on sale in U.S.
1966
Barry Sadler's song'Battle of Green Berets" becomes # 1 hit on Billboard for 13 weeks
1981
Walter Cronkite's last broadcast on CBS Evening News


----------



## Furryanimal

March 6th 1987
A British-owned cross-channel ferry the ‘Herald of Free Enterprise’ left Zeebrugge, Belgium, with its bow doors open; it capsized, killing over 180 passengers.


----------



## moviequeen1

1876
Alexander Graham Bell received his patent for the telephone in the United States
1985
The song,'We Are The World' was heard for 1st time on the radio.
retired Pittsburgh Steeler player/sports commentator,Lynn Swann is 67


----------



## RadishRose

[h=3]1933[/h]                                          The film _King Kong_ premieres in New York City.


[h=3]1979[/h]                                          _Voyager 1_ reaches Jupiter.


----------



## Furryanimal

March 8th
[h=3]1702[/h][h=3][/h]Queen Anne becomes the monarch of England upon the death of William III.


[FONT=FontAwesome !important]

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha.../tdih_key/1702-104-1?tdih_share=facebook#1702
[/FONT]


----------



## RadishRose

*2014*  Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 with 239 people loses contact and  disappears, prompting the most expensive search effort in history


----------



## moviequeen1

1817
The New York Stock Exchange is founded
1913
Internal Revenue Service begins collecting income taxes


----------



## Falcon

4-12-1924    Falcon  came  into  the  world.


----------



## moviequeen1

1959
Barbie doll makes her debut at the American International Toy Fair in NYC
1964
The 1st Ford Mustang is produced


----------



## moviequeen1

1776
Thomas Paine publishes his pamphlet'Common Sense'
1876
Alexander Graham Bell made the 1st successful telephone call

1933
Nevada becomes the 1st state to regulate narcotics
1993
Sherry Davis become the 1st woman  public address announcer for a major league team,San Francisco Giants


----------



## MarkinPhx

To me, the most important event on this date is that my dad was born  in 1930 in Clifton Texas 



moviequeen1 said:


> 1776
> Thomas Paine publishes his pamphlet'Common Sense'
> 1876
> Alexander Graham Bell made the 1st successful telephone call
> 
> 1933
> Nevada becomes the 1st state to regulate narcotics
> 1993
> Sherry Davis become the 1st woman  public address announcer for a major league team,San Francisco Giants


----------



## moviequeen1

1997
Paul McCartney is knighted by Queen Elizabeth


----------



## moviequeen1

1894
Coca Cola sold in bottles for the 1st time in a candy store in Vicksburg,Miss
1912
Girls Scout Org forms in Savannah,Georgia
1933
Pres. Franklin D.Roosevelt conducts his 1st 'fireside chat'
1994
Church of England ordains 33 women priests


----------



## moviequeen1

1877
Chester Greenwood patents the earmuff
1935
driving tests introduced in England
1986
Microsoft has its Initial Public Offering {IPO}


----------



## Furryanimal

March 17th
[h=1]March 17, 1672 in History[/h]

Event:
England declares war on Netherlands


----------



## moviequeen1

1756
St.Patrick's Day was celebrated in NYC for the first time
1845
The rubber band was patented by Stephen Perry in London
singer,Nat King Cole birthday,he died in 1965 age 46


----------



## moviequeen1

1990
The largest art theft in U.S history,13 works of art worth $500 million was stolen from Isobel Stewart Gardner Museum in Boston,Mass
actor,Peter Graves birthday best known for TV show'Mission Impossible' died in 2010,younger brother of James Arness


----------



## Pam

1834 - Six farm labourers from Tolpuddle in Dorset are sentenced to be transported to Australia for forming a trade union.


----------



## Furryanimal

March 18th
1967 - England Torrey Canyon
1967 : The tanker "Torrey Canyon" runs aground on rocks between Land's End and the Scilly Isles and is leaking its cargo of 100,000 tons of crude oil into the sea. The oil did get to beaches in Cornwall and the Normandy coast of France causing major environmental damage with over 20,000 sea birds contaminated.


----------



## moviequeen1

1918
Congress approves Daylight Savings Time
1953
Academy Awards first televised on TV.Bob Hope was the host


----------



## RadishRose

[h=3]1822[/h]                                          Boston is incorporated as a city.


[h=3]1879[/h]                                          Jim Currie opens fire on the actors Maurice Barrymore and Ben Porter near Marshall, Texas. His shots wound Barrymore and kill Porter.


----------



## Furryanimal

March 19th


1932 The Sydney Harbour Bridge is opened


----------



## Pam

On 19 March 1649 the House of Commons abolished the House of Lords. This revolutionary action did not obtain the consent of either Lords or the King and so it was not recognised as a valid law after the restoration of the King.


----------



## moviequeen1

1852
Harriet Beecher Stowe's book'Uncle Tom's Cabin' published
1928
Fred Rogers,TV host'Mr Roger's Neigbhorhood' birthday,he died in 2003


----------



## AZ Jim

fmdog44 said:


> "today in history" makes no sense. Yesterday was history, not today. Am I the only genius on this forum?:goodnight:


Sure it does, discussing history today makes perfect sense.


----------



## RadishRose

[h=3]1792[/h]                                          In Paris, the Legislative Assembly approves the use of the guillotine.


[h=3]1940[/h]                                          The British Royal Air Force conducts an all-night air raid on the Nazi airbase at Sylt, Germany.


[h=3]1976[/h]                                          Patty Hearst is convicted of armed robbery.


----------



## AZ Jim

1936:  The Golden Gate Bridge was completed.  Hoover Dam was completed.  AZ Jim was born...


----------



## Tommy

Well, Happy Birthday young fella!!!


----------



## Pappy

Nov 16, 2009 · On this day in 1933, President Franklin D. Roosevelt establishes the Civilian Conservation Corps (CCC), an innovative federally funded organization that put thousands of Americans to work during the Great Depression on projects with environmental benefits.


----------



## RadishRose

Dear People, 
The topic is TODAY in history. LOL. Today being March 20th. ,
Jim, you were born in Oct., per your profile...but I hope you had a nice day anyway.


----------



## moviequeen1

March 21
1685
Johann Sebastian Bach's birthdate
1945
allied bombers begin 4 day raid on Germany
1965
Martin Luther King,Jr begins march from Selma to Montgomery,Ala
1980
Tv show'Dallas' famous episode when JR Ewing{Larry Hagman's character} was shot


----------



## moviequeen1

I started this thread'Today in History' because I like the topic. I find it fascinating learning what event happened on a certain date,whether it was years ago closer to the present in history,entertainment,sports
I'm VERY ANNOYED a couple people have decided to post a family member's birthday,anniv -PLEASE STOP! That was not my intention
I want to thank people who have been posting here with interesting facts,please continue doing so   Sue


----------



## moviequeen1

March 22nd
1765
The Stamp Act was passed,1st British tax on American colonists,was repealed in 1766
1903
Niagara Falls runs out of water because of a drought
1981
U.S.1st class postage stamp costs 18 cents


----------



## RadishRose

[h=3]1834[/h]                                          Horace Greeley publishes _New Yorker_, a weekly literary and news magazine and forerunner of Harold Ross' more successful _The New Yorker_.


[h=3]1904[/h]                                          The first color photograph is published in the _London Daily Illustrated Mirror_.


[h=3]1935[/h]                                          Persia is renamed Iran.


----------



## Furryanimal

March 22nd 1832-The Great Reform Act


1832 British Parliament, led by Charles Grey, passes the Reform Act, introducing wide-ranging changes to electoral system of England and Wales, increasing electorate from about 500,000 voters to 813,000.Only men though.


----------



## Furryanimal

March 23d.Microwave man..John Randall

  Sir John Randall
Born 23 Mar 1905; died 16 Jun 1984 at age 79.   quotes
English physicist whose critical improvements to the cavity magnetron, the microwave-generating device used in radar, was a major contribution to winning WWII. A magnetron is now commonplace in homes inside the microwave oven. Earlier magnetrons made in the 1920's gave low power output. By Feb 1940, development by Randall with Harry Boot of the small-sized cavity magnetron which generated centimeter wavelengths at much higher power allowed radar to detect smaller objects. In turn, this more compact equipment with a smaller antenna permitted easy mobile installation of high-resolution radar in aircraft. After the war, Randall turned to biophysics, including directing experimental work on DNA structure.«​
  Erich Fromm


----------



## moviequeen1

1806
explorers,Lewis&Clark reached the Pacific Coast
1940
first radio broadcast of "Truth or Consequences' on CBS


----------



## RadishRose

[h=3]1775[/h]                                          American revolutionary  hero Patrick Henry, while addressing the House of Burgesses, declares  "give me liberty, or give me death!"


[h=3]1970[/h]                                          Mafia boss Carlo Gambino is arrested for plotting to steal $3 million.


----------



## Furryanimal

March 24th 1707
The United Kingdom is officially constituted.Happy Birthday to us!!


----------



## RadishRose

Furryanimal said:


> March 24th 1707
> The United Kingdom is officially constituted.Happy Birthday to us!!



Happy Birthday UK!


----------



## RadishRose

[h=3]1663[/h]                                          Charles II of England  awards land known as Carolina in North America to eight members of the  nobility who assisted in his restoration.


[h=3]1900[/h]                                          Mayor Van Wyck of New York breaks ground for the New York subway tunnel that will link Manhattan and Brooklyn.


----------



## moviequeen1

1882
German scientist,Robert Koch discovers tubercle bacillus which causes tuberculosis
1958
Elvis Presley sworn in the U.S. Army
1989
Exxon Valdez spills 11.3 million gallons of oil off Alaska


----------



## moviequeen1

Furryanimal said:


> March 24th 1707
> The United Kingdom is officially constituted.Happy Birthday to us!!


Another birthday shout out to UK


----------



## moviequeen1

March 26th
1873
Thomas J. Martin patents fire extinguisher
1953
Dr.Jonas Salk announces vaccine to prevent polio


----------



## RadishRose

[h=3]1827[/h]                                          German composer Ludwig Van  Beethoven dies in Vienna. He had been deaf for the later part of his  life, but said on his death bed "I shall hear in heaven."


[h=3]1938[/h]                                          Hermann Goering warns all Jews to leave Austria.


[h=3]1992[/h]                                          An Indianapolis court finds heavyweight boxing champion *Mike Tyson* guilty of rape.


----------



## Furryanimal

March 27th
1625 Charles I], King Of England, Scotland & Ireland, ascends English throne


----------



## moviequeen1

1860
The corkscrew patented by M.L. Byrn
2007
NFL owners voted 30-2 to make the video replay system a permanent officiating tool


----------



## Aunt Bea

[FONT=&quot]1904 - Mary G. Harris "Mother" Jones was ordered by Colorado state authorities to leave the state. She was accused of stirring up striking coal miners. 

[/FONT]_"Pray for the dead and fight like hell for the living." - _Mary G. Harris Jones


----------



## Pam

1881 Rioting took place in Basingstoke in protest against the daily promotion of rigid alcohol abstinence by the Salvation Army.

1914 1st successful non-direct blood transfusion is performed by Dr. Albert Hustin in Brussels'


----------



## Furryanimal

March 28th


1854 Britain and France declare war on Russia during the Crimean War


----------



## moviequeen1

1885
Salvation Army officially organized in the U.S.


----------



## Pam

March 29th, 1461...Wars of the Roses: the Battle of Towton, possibly the largest and  bloodiest battle ever fought on English soil. Edward of York defeats  Queen Margaret's forces under Henry Beaufort to become King Edward IV of  England.


----------



## moviequeen1

1848
Niagara Falls stopped flowing for one day because of an ice jam
1929
The 1st NHL Stanley Cup final between 2 U.S. based teams,Boston Bruins vs NY Rangers. Bruins won their 1st Stanley Cup
1962
Jack Paar made his final appearance on the'Tonight Show'


----------



## Tommy

1973
The last US military troops left Vietnam.


----------



## RadishRose

*1974*  Chinese farmers discover the Terracotta Army near Xi'an, 8,000 clay  warrior statues buried to guard the tomb of China's 1st emperor, Qin Shi Huang


----------



## Furryanimal

March 30th


1856-Russia signs the Treaty of Paris, ending the Crimean War


----------



## Pappy

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]1981 [/FONT]- U.S.A. Ronald Reagan Shot [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1981 : President Ronald Reagan was shot at close range as he left the Washington Hilton Hotel just about one mile from the White House . The attacker John Hinckley, the son of an affluent oil industry executive, was charged with trying to assassinate the president and in the following June, Hinckley was found not guilty by reason of insanity and was committed to hospital.[/FONT]


----------



## moviequeen1

1858
pencil with attached eraser patented by Hyman L. Lipman in Philadelphia
1867
U.S. buys Alaska from Russia for $7.2million
1992
movie'Silence of The Lambs' sweeps Academy Awards by winning 5 Oscars: Best picture,director{Jonathan Demme},actor{Anthony Hopkins},actress{Jodie Foster},adapted screenplay.


----------



## moviequeen1

March 31
1889
The Eiffel Tower officially opened
1958
Chuck Berry's song,'Johnny B.Goode' was released


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Furryanimal

April 1st
*1976 *UK BBC Radio British astronomer Sir Patrick Moore told listeners that unique alignment of two planets would result in an upward gravitational pull making people lighter at precisely 9:47 a.m. that day. He invited his audience to jump in the air and experience "a strange floating sensation." Dozens of listeners phoned in to say the experiment had worked.


----------



## moviequeen1

1873
composer,pianist Sergei Rachmanioff's birthdate
1876
the 1st National League baseball game was played,Boston vs. Philadelphia,Boston won 6-5
1969
final episode of'The Andy Griffith Show' aired


----------



## moviequeen1

April2
1792
The Coinage Act was passed creating the U.S.Mint
1827
U.S. inventor,Joesph Dixon begins manufacturing pencils
1977
Fleetwood Mac's album'Rumors' goes #1,stays there for 31 weeks


----------



## Furryanimal

April 2nd

1801Admiral Horatio Nelson, aboard HMS _Elephant, _defiantly ignores orders from his commander-in-chief to withdraw his forces and proceeds to sink the pro French Danish fleet off its home port of Copenhagen.


----------



## RadishRose

*1917* US President Woodrow Wilson asks Congress to declare war against Germany

1800 1st performance of Ludwig van Beethoven's 1st Symphony in C


----------



## Furryanimal

April 3rd
[h=2]1888[/h][h=2]DISASTERS & NATURAL CALAMITIES[/h]

[h=2]The Start Of The Infamous ‘Whitechapel Murders’[/h]This incident is remembered by such a name because it occurred in the Whitechapel district, located towards the east of London. Starting on April 3, 1888, when the first murder took place, several women were butchered mercilessly later on. It was believed that the notorious criminal ‘Jack The Ripper’ was the culprit behind the killings.


----------



## moviequeen1

1953
TVGuide publishes its 1st issue,on the cover is new born Desi Arnaz,Jr, son of Lucille Ball&Desi Arnaz,Sr


----------



## Furryanimal

April 4th


1964
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





British pop group The Beatles occupied the first five places in the US singles pop charts with:- 'Can't Buy Me Love', 'Twist and Shout', 'She Loves You', 'I Want To Hold Your Hand' and 'Please Please Me'. It was the first and only time anyone ever monopolized the entire top five. The Beatles are the best-selling pop band in history, have had the most number-one albums in the UK charts and have held the top spot longer than any other musical act. See 

 picture of the Beatles' statue at Liverpool's Pier Head.


----------



## moviequeen1

April 4th
1818
The U.S. flag was declared to have 13 red&white stripes and  20 stars.A new star would be added for each new state
1974
Hank Aaron tied Babe Ruth's major league baseball home run record with 714


----------



## Furryanimal

April 5th 1649 
Death of Englishman John Winthrop, first governor of the Massachusetts Bay Company.


----------



## Pam

5th April

Died today in Cairo in 1923...George Herbert, 5th Earl of Carnarvon,  best known as the financial backer behind the excavation with Howard  Carter of the tomb of Tutankhamun in the Valley of the Kings.


----------



## moviequeen1

April 6th
1896
The first modern Olympic Games began in Athens,Greece


----------



## Furryanimal

April 6th 1199
Mortally wounded in battle, Richard I (the Lionheart) died at Châlus in the duchy of Aquitaine.


----------



## RadishRose

Furryanimal said:


> April 6th 1199
> Mortally wounded in battle, Richard I (the Lionheart) died at Châlus in the duchy of Aquitaine.



Sorry Furry, had I read your link in the first place I wold not have bothered you with my question.


----------



## Furryanimal

RadishRose said:


> Sorry Furry, had I read your link in the first place I wold not have bothered you with my question.



No problem.


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks Furryanimal.

On this day, 4/6

*1994* Rwandan Genocide begins with the assassination of Rwandan President Juvénal Habyarimana  and Burundian President Cyprien Ntaryamira with their plane being shot  down by surface-to-air missiles, abruptly ending peace negotiations.  Those responsible have never been identified.

Peter the Great, Tsar of Russia, ends tax on men with beards
 On this day in 1722


----------



## Furryanimal

April 7th
[h=2]1827[/h][h=2]TRIVIA[/h]

[h=2]John Walker Sells His Famous Invention[/h]Not many know that John Walker has made several human lives easier. This great inventor is the man who introduced the ‘friction match’ to the world. According to a source, Walker had apparently sold around 250 such matches on the 7th of April, 1827. This event earned Walker a place in books related to history.


----------



## moviequeen1

April 7th
1827
English chemist,John Walker invents wooden matches
1963
Jack Nicklaus at age 23, becomes the youngest golfer to win green jacket at Masters Tournament
1983
The oldest human skelton age 80,000 yrs discovered in Egypt


----------



## RadishRose

*1999* The  World Trade Organisation rules in favor of the United States in its  long-running trade dispute with the European Union over bananas






*1906* The world's 1st animated cartoon "Humorous Phases of Funny Faces" by J. Stuart Blackton is released.


----------



## moviequeen1

April 8th
1879
milk was sold in glass bottles for the 1st time
1979
last episode of classic CBS comedy,'All In The Family' airs


----------



## Furryanimal

April 8th


1838
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The day before his 32nd birthday, Isambard Kingdom Brunel’s 236 ft steamship Great Western sailed from Bristol on her maiden voyage to New York. The journey took 15 days, half the time of the fastest sailing ship. She became the first steamship to make regular Atlantic crossings.


----------



## Furryanimal

April 9th


----------



## moviequeen1

1872
Samuel R.Percy patents dried milk


----------



## RadishRose

*1768* John Hancock  refuses to allow two British customs agents to go below deck of his  ship, considered by some to be the first act of physical resistance to  British authority in the colonies

*1865*  Confederate General Robert E. Lee and 26,765 troops surrender at  Appomattox Court House to US Lieutenant General Ulysses S Grant (US  Civil War)

*2012* "The Lion King" becomes highest grossing Broadway show after overtaking "The Phantom of the Opera"


----------



## moviequeen1

April 10th
1849
The safety pin was patented by Walter Hunt,who sold the rights for $400
1866
American Society for Prevention  of Cruelty to Animals forms{ASPCA}
1970
Paul McCartney officially announces split of The Beatles


----------



## RadishRose

*1953* "House of Wax" 1st color 3-D movie, premieres in New York


----------



## Furryanimal

April 10th


1815 Mount Tambora in the Dutch East Indies experiences a cataclysmic eruption, one of the most powerful in history, killing around 71,000 people, causes global volcanic winter


----------



## moviequeen1

April 11th
1890
Ellis Island,NY designated as an immigration station
1968
Pres.Lyndon Johnson signs the 1968 Civil Rights Act
1976
The Apple 1 computer created by Steve Wozniak is released


----------



## moviequeen1

April 12th
1954
Bill Haley&The Comets recorded 'Rock Around The Clock'
1981
The space shuttle'Columbia' blasted off from Cape Canaveral,Fla on its 1st test flight


----------



## moviequeen1

April 13th
1869
steam power brake patented by George Westinghouse
1870
Metropolitian Museum of Art in NYC was founded
1943
Pres. Franklin Roosevelt dedicates the Lincoln Memorial


----------



## moviequeen1

April 14th
1865
Pres  Lincoln was shot by John Wilkes Booth at Ford's Theatre in Washington,DC
1939
John Steinbeck's book'The Grapes of Wrath' was first published. The book would win National Book Award and Pulitizer Prize for Fiction


----------



## RadishRose

*1903* Dr Harry Plotz discovers vaccine against typhoid (NYC)

*2003* The Human Genome Project is completed with 99% of the human genome sequenced to an accuracy of 99.99%


----------



## Furryanimal

April 14th 1983

14 April.1983The first cordless telephone went on sale in Britain.
and you could pick peoples private conversations up on the radio! Took them a while to solve that!


----------



## moviequeen1

April 15th
1817
The first American school for the deaf opened in Hartford,CT
1947
Jackie Robinson played his first major league baseball game for the Brooklyn Dodgers
Leonardo da Vinci birthday-born in 1452


----------



## Pam

April 15th, 1755. English lexicographer Dr Samuel Johnson published his dictionary. It had taken 9 years to compile.


----------



## RadishRose

4/15

*1912* RMS Titanic sinks at 2:27 AM off Newfoundland as the band plays on, with the loss of between 1,490 and 1,635 people

*1878* Harley Procter introduces Ivory Soap


----------



## Furryanimal

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2014/04/day-history-april-15th/April 15th

*Today in History: April 15, 1776*



On April 15, 1776, The Duchess of Kingston was brought to trial to face charges of bigamy in Westminster Hall. This scandalous display of aristocratic bad behavior – involving even the King himself – kept London buzzing for months on end. The reason the story was so compelling? The witty and charismatic lady at the center of it all.The Duchess of Kingston was born Elizabeth Chudleigh in 1721 to an old Devonshire family. Her father died when she was very young, forcing her to grow up in genteel, aristocratic poverty. Things improved considerably for Elizabeth in 1743 when she secured a position as a maid of honor to the Princess of Wales
more-use link.


----------



## Pam

April 16th, 1746 - Jacobite Rising 1745: Battle of Culloden

On April 16, 1912, American aviator Harriet Quimby became the first female pilot to fly across the English Channel.

April 16th, 1964 - The Rolling Stones released their first album in the UK.


----------



## moviequeen1

1705
Queen Anne of England knights Isaac Newton at Trinity College,Cambridge
1900
U.S.Post Office issues 1st books of postage stamps


----------



## Furryanimal

April 16th
1746
Prince Charles is defeated at the Battle of Culloden, the last pitched battle fought in Britain.


----------



## moviequeen1

April 17th
1964
Ford's Mustang debut,base price $2,368
1986
Larry McMurtry receives Pulitzer Prize for his book'Lonesome Dove.The mini series based on the book stared Robert Duvall,Tommy Lee Jones, Angelica Huston.
This book is one of my all time favorites,loved the mini series


----------



## Tommy

April 17, 1951

The UK officially created Peak District National Park, the country's first.


----------



## Pam

On 18 April 1930, the BBC's news announcer had nothing to communicate.  "There is no news," was the script of the 20:45 news bulletin, before  piano music was played for the rest of the 15-minute segment.


----------



## Furryanimal

April 18th 

​
Derry, County Londonderry The 18th of April 1689 AD
The siege of Derry was of great significance in determining the future path of the British monarchy as the deposed King James II came close to taking the whole of Ireland after his ‘abdication’ when forced to flee the country in 1688. The coronation of William and Mary took place on 11th April 1689 ; the same month James landed in Ireland with an invasion force, his intention being to make Ireland a power base from which he would eventually expel his enemies in England.
James had some 6000 French soldiers under his command, and gathered Stuart loyalists to his side. Derry, according to its governor Robert Lundy, was not supplied for a long siege, but the population of the city refused to countenance the surrender for which Lundy was preparing – he wrote to James in Omagh offering surrender - leading him and some of his followers to quit the place. 
Derry held out against James’ forces, much to its cost: it is thought that of the 30,000 who were alive when the largely Catholic force arrived at the city gates on April 18 1689 only 22,000 were left alive when the Royal Navy lifted the siege 105 days later. The 8000 who perished were in the majority victims of disease rather than military action, though there were major clashes of arms during the siege including one on April 21 when a raiding party from the city took the Jacobite forces by surprise and killed their leader, General Maumont, at Pennyburn Mill, a blow to the morale and pride of the French contingent.


----------



## moviequeen1

1506
The cornerstone of  St.Peters Bascilla laid in the Vatican
1906
San Francisco earthquake&fire kills 4,000 destroys 75% of the city
1938
Superman makes his debut on the 1st issue of Action Comics


----------



## Furryanimal

April 19th
*






Historic Discovery*

1770 British explorer Captain James Cookfirst sights Australia





Explorer
James Cook
And in 1775 the American Revolution began.


----------



## moviequeen1

1775
American revolution started in Lexington,Mass
1982
Sally Ride named 1st American woman astronaut


----------



## Pam

20th April, 1534...Elizabeth Barton, a Benedictine nun also known as the  “Holy Maid of Kent”, is hanged at Tyburn for treason. Famous for her  religious visions, her public opposition to Henry VIII's plans to  divorce Catherine of Aragon led to her imprisonment in the Tower of  London and then to her execution. She is the only woman to have had her  severed head displayed on a spike on London Bridge.


----------



## moviequeen1

1912
Fenway Park ,home of Major League Baseball's Boston Red Sox's opens
2010
The Deepwater Horizon drilling oil rig explodes killing 11,massive oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico,environmental disaster


----------



## Furryanimal

April 21st
[h=3]1918[/h]Baron Manfred von Richthofen, the notorious World War I German flying ace known as the "Red Baron," was killed in action today.


----------



## Pam

21st April, 1926 - Queen Elizabeth II was born.


----------



## moviequeen1

1836
Gen Sam Houston defeated Santa Anna at the Battle of Jacinto.The battle decided the independence of Texas
1961
The Beatles debuted at The Cavern in Liverpool,England


----------



## Furryanimal

April 22nd
1833 The death of Richard Trevithick, Cornish born mining engineer and an early pioneer of steam-powered road and rail transport. This replica of Trevithick's locomotive (see 

 picture) was presented to the Ironbridge museum (Shropshire) in 1990. This statue (see 

 picture) of Richard Trevithick is at York Railway Museum.

1834
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The South Atlantic island of St Helena was declared a British crown colony.

1838
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The British steamer Sirius became the first steamship to cross the Atlantic Ocean from England to New York. The voyage took 18 days and 10 hours.


----------



## moviequeen1

1864
U.S. Congress passed legislation that allowed 'In God We Trust' to be included on 1 cent and 2 cent coins
2005
An anonymous bidder purchased the microphone that sat on Johnny Carson's desk,for $50,787
The late singer,Glen Campbell's birthday,would of been 83.He died in '17


----------



## Pam

22nd April. Today in 1778...late at night, the American Navy attack Whitehaven  during the American War of Independence. Marines led by John Paul Jones  row ashore, take the fort and the 'strategically vital' quayside pub  (drinking it dry), before setting fire to ships in the harbour. Damage  to the town is limited.


----------



## rgp

When ya think about the fact that it is now 50 years past 1969. There will be several significant [on this day's] as 69 was an active year , some say turbulent even.

I understand N.A.S.A. is planning a fair sized celebration in July, I suppose on the 16th, launch date ?

The Manson murders, etc. 

Some days it's hard to believe it has been that long.....almost seems like yesterday.


----------



## Furryanimal

April 23rd


*1851* - Canada issues its 1st postage stamps


----------



## Pam

In 1222 the Council of Oxford declared April 23rd to be St George’s Day.


----------



## moviequeen1

1954
Lucille Ball appeared for the 1st time alone on the cover of TV Guide
2005
The first video was uploaded on YouTube


----------



## RadishRose

4/23

*1597* William Shakespeare's "The Merry Wives of Windsor" is first performed, with Queen Elizabeth I of England in attendance

*1861* Robert E. Lee named commander of Virginia Confederate forces (US Civil War)


*1891* Sergei Prokofiev, Russian composer (Peter and the Wolf), born in Sontsovka, Ukraine (d. 1953)


----------



## moviequeen1

April 24th
1800
The Library of Congress was established with a 5,000 allocation
1962
MIT sent a TV signal by satellite for the 1st time


----------



## moviequeen1

April 25th
1719
"Robinson Crusoe' is first published
1901
New York becomes the 1st state requiring license plates for cars,the annual fee is $1
1953
biologists,James Watson&Francis Crick's discovery of double helix structure of DNA is published in Nature Magazine


----------



## Furryanimal

[h=4]On This Day - 25th April[/h]​1284
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The birth, at Caernarfon Castle (see 

 picture) , of King Edward II, who became the first heir-apparent to bear the title Prince of Wales. King from 1307, he ruled during a period of pestilence, famine and defeats at the hands of the Scots, and was eventually murdered.


----------



## RadishRose

> 1962
> MIT sent a TV signal by satellite for the 1st time



Oh yes, now I remember hearing about it later the thing was called "Telstar"!


----------



## Pam

26th Apri, 1923...the marriage of Prince Albert, Duke of York and Lady  Elizabeth Bowes-Lyon took place in Westminster Abbey. The Duke of York  would succeed to the throne in 1936 after the abdication of his elder  brother, King Edward VIII.


----------



## moviequeen1

1986
world's worst nuclear disaster,4th reactor at Chernobyl nuclear power station in USSR explodes.The radioactive contamination reaches most of Western Europe


----------



## Furryanimal

April 27th 
1971 - Welsh Language Society-Cymdeithas yr Iaith Cymraeg
[FONT=Open Sans, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]1971 : Eight members of the Welsh Language Society ( the Society wishes to preserve the Welsh Language and part of that was to include all signs in Wales to be bilingual ) they are accused of conspiring to damage, remove or destroy English language road signs in Wales.[/FONT]
Their campaign worked as all our road signs are now bi-lingual.


----------



## moviequeen1

1959
The Today Show goes abroad for 1st time to Paris,France
1967
Expo 67 opens in Montreal,Canada


----------



## RadishRose

*1865*  Steamboat "SS Sultana" explodes in the Mississippi River, killing up to  1,800 of the 2,427 passengers in the greatest maritime disaster in  United States history. Most were paroled Union POWs on their way home.

*1945* Italian partisans capture Benito Mussolini at Dongo (Lake Como)

*1956* Heavyweight champ, Rocky Marciano, retires undefeated from boxing


----------



## moviequeen1

1937
The 1st commercial flight across the Pacific operated by PanAm
1940
Glenn Miller records "Pennsylvania 6-5000"
1961
The NFL chooses Canton,Ohio as the Pro Football Hall of Fame site


----------



## RadishRose

4/28


----------



## Furryanimal

April 29th
[h=3]1813[/h][h=3][/h]Rubber is patented.


----------



## moviequeen1

1961
ABC network's sports program'Wide World of Sports' debuts
1986
800,000 books are destroyed in Los Angeles Central Library fire Author,Susan Orlean''s'The Library Book' goes into detail how this fire started,pays tribute to librarians, terrific book
1990
the destruction of the Berlin Wall begins


----------



## Furryanimal

April 30th 1945
In his hideaway bunker in Berlin, Adolf Hitler shoots himself . His wife of 48 hours and former mistress, Eva Braun, took a cyanide capsule. In accordance with Hitler’s instructions both bodies were then burnt.


----------



## moviequeen1

1889
George Washington's inauguration became the first U.S. national holiday


----------



## moviequeen1

May 1st
1873
The first U.S. postcard issued
1931
The Empire State Building opens in NYC
1961
Harper Lee wins Pulitzer Prize for her novel'To Kill A Mockingbird'


----------



## Furryanimal

1997 - England Labour Party​1997 : After nearly 20 years of Conservative government, British voters give the Labour Party, led by Tony Blair, a landslide victory in British parliamentary elections.  
Making the furry one very happy!
This is History!!


----------



## RadishRose

5/1

*1841* First emigrant wagon train leaves Independence, Missouri, for California

*1786* Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's opera "Marriage of Figaro" premieres in Vienna with Mozart himself directing

*1978* Actress and model Bianca Jagger files for divorce from Rolling Stone rocker Mick Jagger after 7 years of marriage on the grounds of his adultery with model Jerry Hall


----------



## moviequeen1

May 2nd
1885
Good Housekeeping Magazine debuts
1949
Arthur Miller wins Pulitzer Prize for'Death of a Salesman'


----------



## Furryanimal

May 2nd
1536



Anne Boleyn, second wife of England's King Henry VIII, was sent to the Tower of London, accused of adultery, incest, treason and witchcraft. She was executed 17 days later.


----------



## RadishRose

*2011* Osama bin Laden,  the suspected mastermind behind the September 11 attacks and the FBI's  most wanted man is killed by US special forces in Abbottabad, Pakistan


----------



## moviequeen1

May 3rd
2003
New Hampshire's famous 'Old Man On The Mountain' rock formation collapses


----------



## moviequeen1

May 4th
1904
construction begins by U.S. on the Panama Canal
1979
Margaret Thatcher becomes 1st woman to be Prime Minster in United Kingdom


----------



## moviequeen1

May 5th
1809
Mary Kies was given 1st patent to a woman for her technique of weaving straw
1961
Alan Shepard becomes 1st American astronaut in space aboard Freedom 7


----------



## Furryanimal

May 5th 1821
Napoleon Bonaparte “the Little Corporal”, died in exile on the remote British island of St. Helena. He was 51.


----------



## moviequeen1

1837
John Deere creates the 1st steel plough
1954
Roger Bannister of U.K. becomes 1st person to run  4 minute mile 3:59.4 at Iffley Road,Oxford


----------



## Furryanimal

May 7th

[h=2]1969[/h][h=2]TRIVIA[/h]

[h=2]The Birth Of The Internet[/h]The precious gift of technology which we heavily rely upon these days, was apparently introduced first way back in 1969. It was on this day that the first ‘RFC’, ‘Request For Comment’ document was printed.


----------



## moviequeen1

1718
city of New Orleans,LA was founded by Jean-Baptiste Le Moyne de Bienville
1945
WWII: Germans surrender to the Allies signed by Gen Jodi at Rhiems
1970
"Long and Winding Road'last Beatles release in U.S.


----------



## Furryanimal

April 9th
*1860* - ClassicBands.com 

April 9 
What is believed to be the world's oldest recording was made by French inventor Edouard-Leon Scott de Martinville when he recorded a young lady, believed by historians to be his daughter, singing "Au Clair de la Lune". The song was captured on a "phonautograph", a device that engraved sound waves onto a sheet of paper blackened by the smoke of an oil lamp. The event took place 17 years before Thomas Edison invented his phonograph.


----------



## moviequeen1

1960
U.S. becomes 1st country to legalize birth control pill


----------



## Tommy

Furryanimal said:


> *1860*- ClassicBands.com
> 
> April 9
> What is believed to be the world's oldest recording was made by French inventor Edouard-Leon Scott de Martinville when he recorded a young lady, believed by historians to be his daughter, singing "Au Clair de la Lune". The song was captured on a "phonautograph", a device that engraved sound waves onto a sheet of paper blackened by the smoke of an oil lamp. The event took place 17 years before Thomas Edison invented his phonograph.



Very interesting.  For clarification, unlike the phonograph the phonautograph was not capable of (nor was it ever intended to be able to) play the sounds back.   It simply recorded a representation of sound vibrations as a line trace on paper.







A useful invention nonetheless.  Modern science has recently allowed some of these line traces to be converted back to an approximation of the original sounds that produced them.


----------



## Furryanimal

Furryanimal said:


> April 9th
> *1860*- ClassicBands.com
> 
> April 9
> What is believed to be the world's oldest recording was made by French inventor Edouard-Leon Scott de Martinville when he recorded a young lady, believed by historians to be his daughter, singing "Au Clair de la Lune". The song was captured on a "phonautograph", a device that engraved sound waves onto a sheet of paper blackened by the smoke of an oil lamp. The event took place 17 years before Thomas Edison invented his phonograph.



Must remember which month it is!!


----------



## Furryanimal

May 10th

1940Promising his people nothing but “blood, toil, tears and sweat”, Winston Churchill replaces Neville Chamberlain as British Prime Minister. Churchill is to form an all-party war government as German troops storm Europe.


----------



## moviequeen1

1503
Christopher Columbus discovers Cayman islands
1983
last episode of ABC sitcom,"Laverne&Shirley" '76-'83 airs
1994
Nelson Mandala sworn in as South Africa's 1st black President


----------



## moviequeen1

May 11th
1910
Montana's Glacier National Park is established
1947
BF Goodrich announces development of tubeless tire in Akron,Ohio
1969
British Comedy Troupe,Monty Python forms with Graham Chapman,John Cleese,Terry Gilliam, Terry Jones,and Michael Pallin


----------



## RadishRose

*330* Constantinople (Byzantium) becomes the capital of the Roman Empire

*1647* Peter Stuyvesant arrives in New Amsterdam

*2000* India's population officially reaches 1 billion - Astha Arora named India's billionth baby


----------



## Furryanimal

[h=4]On This Day - 11th May[/h]​1685 The death of 18 year old Margaret Wilson, executed by drowning for refusing to swear an oath declaring James VII (James II of England) as head of the church. She died along with Margaret McLachlan. Known as the Wigtown Martyrs they are buried in Wigtown Churchyard (see 

 picture) alongside the three men hanged at Wigtown.

1778
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The death of William Pitt the Elder, Earl of Chatham and British politician. He conducted most of the Seven Years' War (1756-63) which secured Britain a huge new empire.

1812
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




British Prime Minister Spencer Percival was assassinated in the House of Commons, apparently mistaken by his killer, bankrupt broker John Bellingham, for someone else. He is the only Prime Minister in Britain to have been assassinated.


----------



## moviequeen1

May 12th
1847
William Clayton invented the odometer


----------



## Furryanimal

May 12











*1971: Row rocks Rolling Stone wedding*
The Rolling Stones singer, Mick Jagger, marries his fiancee Bianca Perez Morena de Macias after a row with the media nearly halts proceedings.


----------



## moviequeen1

May 13th
1821
1st printing press patented by Samuel Rust
2004
series finale of NBC comedy'Frasier' aired


----------



## Furryanimal

*May 14, 1607* - The first permanent English settlement in America was established at Jamestown, Virginia, by a group of royally chartered Virginia Company settlers from Plymouth, England.
*May 14, 1804* - Meriwether Lewis and William Clark departed St. Louis on their expedition to explore the Northwest. They arrived at the Pacific coast of Oregon in November of 1805 and returned to St. Louis in September of 1806, completing a journey of about 6,000 miles.
*May 14, 1796* - Smallpox vaccine was developed by Dr. Edward Jenner, a physician in rural England. He coined the term vaccination for the new procedure of injecting a milder form of the disease into healthy persons resulting in immunity. Within 18 months, 12,000 persons in England had been vaccinated and the number of smallpox deaths dropped by two-thirds.


----------



## moviequeen1

May 14th
1787
delegates gather in Philadelphia to draw up the U.S. Constitution
1998
last episode of NBC comedy,'Seinfeld' airs


----------



## Furryanimal

moviequeen1 said:


> May 14th
> 1787
> delegates gather in Philadelphia to draw up the U.S. Constitution
> 1998
> last episode of NBC comedy,'Seinfeld' airs


Can't believe Seinfeld ended 21 years ago!


----------



## RadishRose

OMG, It's hard to believe!!!


----------



## RadishRose

*1607*  English colonists establish the 1st permanent English settlement in  America at Jamestown. Unknown to them they have landed amidst the worst  drought in 800 years.

*1796*  English country doctor Edward Jenner administers the first inoculation  against smallpox, using cowpox pus, in Berkeley, Gloucestershire

*1853* Gail Borden, land surveyor, newspaper publisher and inventor, patents his process for condensed milk


----------



## JustBonee

... and along came Elsie


----------



## RadishRose

Bonnie said:


> ... and along came Elsie



Didn't she have a husband? Before he went to the "glue" factory?


----------



## JustBonee

RadishRose said:


> Didn't she have a husband? Before he went to the "glue" factory?



She had a large family .... 

In 1940, Elsie married *Elmer,* who would later become the famed mascot for Elmer’s Glue. Elsie also became a *mother to Beulah *and showed off her new calf at an encore appearance at the New York World’s Fair. And in July of 1947, added a little boy to the family. Elsie decided to let fans chose the name of her* baby bull* - and at the close of the contest, more than a million entries had been received with the name *Beauregard* selected as tops. 

Elsie announced, in 1957, that she was pregnant again—with twins! Once again a calf-naming contest was held. This time, over three million entries were received, tallied and judged. Then it was all said and done, *Elsie was the proud mother of beautiful calves Larabee and Lobelia. 
*
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080724134608AA90KT7


----------



## RadishRose

Bonnie said:


> She had a large family ....
> 
> In 1940, Elsie married *Elmer,* who would later become the famed mascot for Elmer’s Glue. Elsie also became a *mother to Beulah *and showed off her new calf at an encore appearance at the New York World’s Fair. And in July of 1947, added a little boy to the family. Elsie decided to let fans chose the name of her* baby bull* - and at the close of the contest, more than a million entries had been received with the name *Beauregard* selected as tops.
> 
> Elsie announced, in 1957, that she was pregnant again—with twins! Once again a calf-naming contest was held. This time, over three million entries were received, tallied and judged. Then it was all said and done, *Elsie was the proud mother of beautiful calves Larabee and Lobelia.
> *
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080724134608AA90KT7



Bonnie, I'm screaming here, LOL. I knew about Elmer who went over to Elmer's glue, but never knew the whole story as you have posted. Thanks so much, I love it!


----------



## moviequeen1

May 15th
1918
The first flights for U.S. mail service between Washington,DC,Philadelphia and NYC begin
1928
Mickey Mouse debuts in 1st cartoon 'Plane Crazy'
1940
nylon stockings go on sale for the 1st time in U. S.


----------



## RadishRose

*1940* McDonald's opens its first restaurant in San Bernardino, California
*1951*  AT&T becomes the 1st US corporation to have a million stockholders  after young car salesman Brady Denton purchases 7 shares worth $1,078
*1988* USSR begins withdrawing its 115,000 troops from Afghanistan


----------



## moviequeen1

May 16th
 1949
inventor,Frank Zamboni patents his ice resurfacer machine


----------



## moviequeen1

May 17th
1792
The New York Stock Exchange was founded at 70 Wall St by 24 brokers
1875
The first Kentucky Derby was run in Louisville,KY


----------



## Furryanimal

May 17th
*This Day In Geography*1524 - New York harbor is explored by Italian explorer Giovanni da Verrazzano .


----------



## RadishRose

Fidel Castro offers to exchange Bay of Pigs prisoners for 500 bulldozers
 On this day in 1961

*[URL="https://www.onthisday.com/events/date/2004"]2004* Massachusetts becomes the first U.S. state to legalize same-sex marriage[/URL]


----------



## moviequeen1

May 18th
1933
FDR signs the TVA {Tenn.Valley Act} to build dams
1969
Apollo 10 launches from Kennedy Space Center,later transmits 1st colored pictures of Earth
1980
Mount St.Helens in Washington State erupts causing largest landslide ever,kills 57 people,$1billion in damages


----------



## Furryanimal

May 19th
1536
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anne Boleyn, King Henry VIII's second wife, was beheaded in London. She was 29 years old. Although the evidence against her was unconvincing, the charges brought included incest with her brother and no less than four counts of adultery. Anne was almost certainly born at Blickling Hall (see 

 picture) as a statue and portrait of Anne can be found at Blickling Estate which carry the inscription, 'Anna Bolena hic nata 1507' - Anne Boleyn born here 1507.

1568
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Queen Elizabeth I ordered the arrest of Mary, Queen of Scots. Mary had previously claimed Elizabeth's throne as her own and was considered the legitimate sovereign of England by many English Catholics. After 18 years and 9 months in custody, Mary was tried and executed for her involvement in plots to assassinate Elizabeth.


----------



## moviequeen1

1182
The high altar at Notre Dame Cathederal in Paris is consecreated by Cardinal Henri de Chateau-Marcay
1958
U.S.&Canada form North American Air Defense Command{NORAD}


----------



## RadishRose

*1643* Massachusetts Bay, Plymouth, Connecticut and New Harbor form the United Colonies of New England

*1958* "South Pacific" soundtrack album goes #1 & stays #1 for 31 weeks


----------



## chic

1536 Anne Boleyn was beheaded for high treason.


----------



## moviequeen1

May 20th
1873
Levi Strauss began to market blue jean with copper rivets
1990
Hubble Space telescope send its 1st pictures from space
1993
final episode of NBC's sitcom,'Cheers' '82-'93 airs. 42.4 million people tune in.Its the 2nd largest series finale behind 'MASH"


----------



## moviequeen1

moviequeen1 said:


> May 20th
> 1873
> Levi Strauss began to market blue jean with copper rivets
> 1990
> Hubble Space telescope send its 1st pictures from space
> 1993
> final episode of NBC's sitcom,'Cheers' '82-'93 airs. 42.4 million people tune in.Its the 2nd largest series finale behind 'MASH"



I made a typo regarding Cheers finale,it was 80.4 mil not 42.4,MASH finale was 105.9 mil


----------



## RadishRose

*1862* US Homestead Act becomes law which provides cheap land for the settlement of the American West

*1900* 2nd modern Olympic games opens in Paris (lasted 5 months)

*1927* Saudi Arabia becomes independent of Great Britain in the Treaty of Jeddah


----------



## Furryanimal

May 21st
1894

21 May.1894The official opening of the Manchester Ship Canal by Queen Victoria.


----------



## moviequeen1

1881
American red cross was founded by Clara Barton
1927
Charles Lindbergh in 'The Spirit of St.Louis' lands in Paris,France after his 1st solo aircrossing across the Atlantic Ocean
1990
the final episode of CBS sitcom'Newhart' '82-'90.In this show,Bob and TV wife#2{Mary Frann} are owners of an inn in Norwich,VT.The ending of this show has been considered one of the all time classics. Bob wakes up to tell his wife about a strange dream he had about running an inn in VT.In bed with Bob is  1st TV wife Suzanne PLeshette,the live audience goes nuts.I remember watching this,very clever,funny


----------



## applecruncher

Yes MQ, I remember that Newhart ending.  Very clever! :laugh:


----------



## Furryanimal

May 22nd
*Birthday - Sherlock Holmes creator Arthur Conan Doyle (1859-1930) was born at Edinburgh, Scotland. He was also deeply interested in and lectured on spiritualism.*


----------



## moviequeen1

1900
Associated Press organizes in NYC as non profit news organization
1906
Orville and Wilbur Wright are given a patent for their 'flying machine'
1992
Johnny Carson last show as host of 'The Tonight Show' '62-'92. The night before his guests were Bette Midler and Robin Williams


----------



## Furryanimal

May 23rd

878The Saxon King Alfred defeated the Danes at Edington, Wiltshire; as part of the peace agreement, the Danish King, Guthrum, accepted Christianity.


----------



## moviequeen1

1785
Ben Franklin announces his invention of bifocals
1934
bank robbers,Bonnie Parker,Clyde Barrow are killed by police in Sailes,Louisanna


----------



## moviequeen1

May 24th
1844
Samuel Morse taps out'What God Had Wrought' in the world's 1st telegraph message
1862
Westminster Bridge across the Thames opens in London
1915
Thomas Edison invents telescribe to record phone conversations
1930
Amy Johnson becomes the 1st woman to fly solo from England to Australia


----------



## Furryanimal

May 25th
1943 - World War II Dusseldorf Bombing​1943 : 500 RAF Bombers bombed Dusseldorf and laid waste to parts of the city that have been left standing, also the RAF were in action in Burma with a raids into western Burma.  

 

 


1958 - France General Charles de Gaulle​1958 : General Charles de Gaulle becomes Prime Minister of France.


----------



## moviequeen1

1927
Henry Ford announces the end of producing the Model T Ford
1968
Gateway Arch in St.Louis dedicated
1977
'Star Wars' {Episode IV-A New Hope} 1st released.The first time I saw this movie,I was hooked ,saw it again twice


----------



## RadishRose

*1721* John Copson becomes America's 1st insurance agent

*1738* A  treaty between Pennsylvania and Maryland ends the Conojocular War with  settlement of a boundary dispute and exchange of prisoners.

*1784* Jews are expelled from Warsaw by Marshall Mniszek


----------



## Furryanimal

u *Did You Know?*

]Alse Young becomes the first person executed as a witch in the American colonies, when she is hanged in Hartford, Connecticut[
On May 26, 1647


----------



## moviequeen1

1805
Lewis and Clark first sight Rocky Mountains
1868
Pres.Andrew Johnson avoids impeachment by 1 vote
2002
The Mars Odyssey finds large ice deposits on Mars


----------



## moviequeen1

May 27th
1895
British inventor,Birt Acres patents film camera/projector
1937
Golden State Bridge in San Francisco opens to pedestrians


----------



## RadishRose

*[URL="https://www.onthisday.com/music/events/date/1977"]1977 The [/URL]Sex Pistols *release "God Save the Queen", sparking major controversy and leading to a ban on the song by the BBC*

1999* The  International Criminal Tribunal for the former Yugoslavia indicts  Slobodan Milošević and four others for war crimes and crimes against  humanity committed in Kosovo 

*2006*  Earthquake strikes Java, Indonesia at 5:53:58 AM local time (22:53:58  UTC May 26) devastating Bantul and the city of Yogyakarta, killing over  6,600 people


----------



## Furryanimal

May 27th 
Ireland
1936 - Following the Free State's provision for the formation of Aer Lingus as the national airline, Aer Lingus opens routes to Bristol and London, commencing with a flight from Baldonnell to Bristol on this date
1960 - The last barge on the Grand Canal makes its final journey to Limerick with a cargo of Guinness


----------



## moviequeen1

May 28th
1892
John Muir and others form The Sierra Club in San Francisco for conservation of nature
1957
The National Academy of Arts&Sciences{NARAS} was established,the organization gives out Grammy awards every year
1972
White House 'plumbers' break into Democratic National HQ at Watergate complex in Washington,DC


----------



## Furryanimal

May 29th

29 May.1660Charles Stuart entered London to become King Charles II, restoring England’s monarchy following Oliver Cromwell’s commonwealth.

And yesterday was Pitt the youngers Birthday.


----------



## moviequeen1

1790
Rhode Island becomes the last of the original colonies to ratify the U.S.Constitution
1942
Bing Crosby records 'White Christmas' which becomes the world's best selling single
1977
Janet Guthrie becomes the 1st woman to drive in the Indy 500


----------



## Furryanimal

May 30th
1959 - England Hovercraft 
1959 : The first full size hovercraft , the SR-N1, designed by Sir Christopher Cockerell, is launched and tested at Cowes on the Isle of Wight.


----------



## moviequeen1

1539
Spanish explorer,Hernando de Soto discovers Florida
1848
William G. Young patents ice cream freezer


----------



## Furryanimal

May 31st
1859 
[h=1]Big Ben goes into operation in London[/h]










The famous tower clock known as Big Ben, located at the top of the 320-foot-high St. Stephen’s Tower, rings out over the Houses of Parliament in Westminster, London, for the first time on this day in 1859.
After a fire destroyed much of the Palace of Westminster—the headquarters of the British Parliament—in October 1834, a standout feature of the design for the new palace was a large clock atop a tower. The royal astronomer, Sir George Airy, wanted the clock to have pinpoint accuracy, including twice-a-day checks with the Royal Greenwich Observatory. While many clockmakers dismissed this goal as impossible, Airy counted on the help of Edmund Beckett Denison, a formidable barrister known for his expertise in horology, or the science of measuring time.
The name “Big Ben” originally just applied to the bell but later came to refer to the clock itself. Two main stories exist about how Big Ben got its name. Many claim it was named after the famously long-winded Sir Benjamin Hall, the London commissioner of works at the time it was built. Another famous story argues that the bell was named for the popular heavyweight boxer Benjamin Caunt, because it was the largest of its kind.
Even after an incendiary bomb destroyed the chamber of the House of Commons during the Second World War, St. Stephen’s Tower survived, and Big Ben continued to function. Its famously accurate timekeeping is regulated by a stack of coins placed on the clock’s huge pendulum, ensuring a steady movement of the clock hands at all times. At night, all four of the clock’s faces, each one 23 feet across, are illuminated. A light above Big Ben is also lit to let the public know when Parliament is in session.


----------



## moviequeen1

1879
Madison Square Garden opens in New York City named after 4th U.S.President,James Madison
1884
Dr John Harvey Kellogg patents 'flaked cereal'
1977
The Trans-Alaska oil pipeline was completed after 3 yr construction


----------



## moviequeen1

June 1st
1954
In Peanuts comic strip,Linus's security blanket makes its debut
1968
Simon&Garfunkel's single'Mrs Robinson' from the movie'The Graduate' hits #1.Its the first rock song to win Grammy of the Year
1980
CNN{Cable News Network} makes its debut


----------



## moviequeen1

June 2
1953
cornation of Queen Elizabeth II at Westminster Abbey in London England
1989
100,00 citizens block Chinese police in Tianandn Sq in Beijing China protecting students demonstrating for democracy
2004
Ken Jennings begins his 74 game winning streak on game show'Jeopardy'


----------



## RadishRose

*1763 *Pontiac's Rebellion: At what is now Mackinaw City, Michigan, Chippewas  capture Fort Michilimackinac by diverting the garrison's attention with a  game of lacrosse, then chasing a ball into the fort
*
1896* Guglielmo Marconi applies to patent the radio, accepted 2 July 1897

*1919* Theoretical Physicist Albert Einstein (40) weds his cousin Elsa Lowenthal (43)


----------



## Furryanimal

moviequeen1 said:


> June 2
> 1953
> cornation of Queen Elizabeth II at Westminster Abbey in London England
> 1989
> 100,00 citizens block Chinese police in Tianandn Sq in Beijing China protecting students demonstrating for democracy
> 2004
> Ken Jennings begins his 74 game winning streak on game show'Jeopardy'



https://www.historic-uk.com/HistoryUK/HistoryofBritain/The-Coronation-1953/


----------



## Furryanimal

June 3rd
1865
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The birth of George V, King of England from 1910 to 1936 who married Princess May of Teck (Queen Mary) in 1893. He ruled during the First World War and changed the family name from Saxe-Coburg-Gotha to Windsor in 1917.

1899
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




English cricket captain W.G.Grace became the first man to play Test cricket beyond the age of 50. He played his last game against Australia aged 50 and 320 days at Trent Bridge in Nottingham.

1931
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Baird Company televised the Epsom Derby, which was transmitted by the BBC.

1937
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Duke of Windsor, (the abdicated King Edward VIII), married American divorcee Mrs Wallis Simpson, privately in a château near Tours, France.


----------



## moviequeen1

1965
Edward White became the 1st U.S. astronaut to do a space walk when he left the Gemini capsule
1982
Elvis Presley's Graceland mansion is open to the public as a tourist attraction in Memphis,Tenn


----------



## moviequeen1

June 4th
1784
Marie Trible became the 1st woman to fly in a hot air balloon,reached height of 8,500 feet
1919
U.S. Congress passes Woman's Suffrage Bill -19th Amendment
1975
the oldest human fossils found in North Carolina


----------



## Furryanimal

4 June.1039Gruffydd ap Llewellyn Welsh King of Gwynedd and Powys, defeated an English attack.5 June.755English missionary Boniface, ‘the Apostle of Germany’_, _is murdered in Germany by unbelievers, along with 53 of his companions.


----------



## moviequeen1

1794
U.S. Congress passes "Neutrality Act' which bans Americans from serving in foreign armed forces


----------



## chic

June 5 RFK was shot after giving his victory speech at the Ambassador Hotel in CA. He died the next day. Such a sad moment in US history.


----------



## Furryanimal

June 6th
[h=2]6th[/h]
6th :  
1933 The first drive in movie theater is opened in Camden, NJ 
1944 World War II Operation Overlord / D-Day 
1975 UK has it's first nationwide referendum over continued membership of the European Economic Community. 
1984Indian government sends army troops into the Golden Temple compound where they kill at least 500 Sikh rebels.


----------



## chic

June 6 1944 was D Day.


----------



## moviequeen1

1844
Young Christian Men's Association{YMCA} formed by George Williams in London
1932
the first federal tax on gasoline went into effect,a penny per gallon
1983
Betty White becomes 1st woman to win "Outstanding Game Show Host' at Daytime Emmy Award show for her short lived show'Just Men' Jan3-April1'83


----------



## Furryanimal

chic said:


> June 6 1944 was D Day.
> 
> View attachment 66184



Should have been on the 5th but the weather was deemed too poor.


----------



## rgp

Furryanimal said:


> Should have been on the 5th but the weather was deemed too poor.




  Thanks for posting............

   Just for a moment , imagine all that we owe them.

 Thanks, just doesn't seem enough.....but it is all we have!


----------



## RadishRose

*1716* French transport the 1st African slaves to Louisiana

*1982* 30,000 Israeli troops invade Lebanon to drive out the PLO


----------



## Furryanimal

June 7th


555 Vigilius ends his reign as Catholic Pope
1099 1st Crusaders arrive in Jerusalem
1340 Rotterdam Netherlands founded
1413 King Ladislaw of Naples occupies Rome
1420 Troops of the Republic of Venice capture Udine, ending the independence of the Patriarchate of Aquileia
You all remember that last one from school.....


----------



## moviequeen1

1942
Battle of the Midway ends,Admiral Chester Nimitz wins 1st WWII naval defeat of Japan
1975
Sony Betamax video cassette recorder goes on sale to public
1993
The ground breaking ceremony for the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame Museum was held in Cleveland,Ohio


----------



## Furryanimal

June 8th-this guy is why we are here!
[h=2]Born This Day In History 8th June[/h]*Celebrating Birthdays Today* 
Tim Berners-Lee  
*Born: *June 8th, 1955, London 
*Known For : *Tim Berners-Lee is one of the founders of the World Wide Web. He started its infrastructure while he was at CERN, the European Particle Physics Laboratory, and created the first web client and server in 1990. The Web's HTTP (HyperText Transfer Protocol), HTML (HyperText Mark-up Language) and URL's (Uniform Resource Locator's) have spread from this. He had been a student of physics at Oxford, and build a computer in his spare time. His initial use of the Web was to create an access to the increasingly large amount of data that CERN held, and it was never intended for public release. He worked for a time in England, before returning to CERN and continuing the distribution of information on a global network. In 1991 he created a Web browser and the the Web's ability to communicate through newsgroups. Increasingly popular, the Web had more and more servers available. The need for the public display of information was vital with the overly-numerous queries that were made, and Marcs Andreessen built what became the most common types of browser (such as Internet Explorer). In 2003 Berners-Lee was awarded a knighthood.


----------



## moviequeen1

1824
the washing machine was patent by Noah  Cushing in Quebec
1942
Bing Crosby records'White Christmas'
1963
American Heart Assoc become 1st agency to campaign against cigarettes


----------



## Furryanimal

June 9th
*1934 - Donald Duck debuted in The Wise Little Hen.

June 9 Birthday (fictional) Donald Duck, Disney*


----------



## moviequeen1

1549
Church of England adopts the Book of Common Prayer
1790
John Barry copyrighted"Philadelphia Spelling Book' which becomes the 1st American book to be copyrighted
1869
Charles E.Hines sells is first root beer in Philadelphia


----------



## Furryanimal

June 10th-has come out a bit faint!





On this day in 1688 James Edward Stuart, "the Old Pretender", Anglo-Scottish prince, was born.James was the son of King James VII, and father of Charles Edward Stuart, "the Young Pretender", popularly known as "Bonnie Prince Charlie". James made repeated attempts to regain the throne for the Stuarts, failing to land in 1708 and being forced to concede defeat after a few weeks in 1715. In 1745 the Jacobite uprising, led by his son, succeeded in getting as far south as Derby, but its eventual defeat at Culloden signalled the end of Jacobite ambitions.


The 10 June 1719 saw the Battle of Glenshiel, the final act of a minor Jacobite rising. The Jacobite side, under the command of the 10th Earl Marischal, consisted of only 1,000 men. After some hours of engagement with a Hanovarian army under General Wightman, the Jacobite forces disbanded and the revolt was over.


On this day in 1858, Scottish botanist, Robert Brown, died. Brown had sailed on many early missions to Australia, and his work with the flora and fauna of the new continent had made him eminently respected in his field, becoming a Fellow of the Royal Society and the Linnean Society. Brown is also famous for his death, as it led to a free date at the Linnean Society which was filled by Charles Darwin's lecture on the theory of evolution.


----------



## moviequeen1

June 10th
1610
Dutch settlers arrive to colonize Manhattan Island
1847
Chicago Tribune newspaper begins publishing
2003
"Spirit Rover is launched by NASA to explore Mars.It ceased working in 2019 when it became stuck in a sand trap


----------



## RadishRose

*1963* US Equal Pay Act signed into law by President John F. Kennedy
*1977* Apple Computer ships its first Apple II computers


----------



## Furryanimal

June 11th


June 11th
1955: Le Mans disaster claims 77 lives
Seventy-seven people have been killed and 77 others injured when two cars collided on the race track and crashed into the spectators' stand at Le Mans in north-west France.
The Mercedes-Benz being driven by Pierre Levegh hit the bank by the grandstand and immediately exploded. Parts of the wreckage were blown into the enclosure, killing scores of mostly-French spectators.

The accident happened about two hours after the 24-hour race began at the Le Mans circuit. There was no official announcement of the disaster and the race was allowed to continue.

Pierre Levegh was speeding down the straight in front of the pits when he clipped the Austin-Healey driven by British driver Lance Macklin.

The Mercedes, which was travelling at over 150mph (240khm), flipped over and flew through the air and hit the bank by the spectator enclosure.

Levegh was killed outright. Macklin's car spun wildly before coming to rest in the middle of the track, but he was unhurt.

The race had promised to be one of the fastest and most keenly contested ever held at Le Mans.

The three teams competing were Ferrari, Jaguar and Mercedes-Benz. Shortly after the crash the Mercedes manager instructed the two remaining Mercedes to withdraw from the race as a mark of respect to those killed in the disaster.

It was several hours before spectators on the far side of the track knew of the crash. The first sign something was wrong was when the Mercedes team pulled out.

The British consulate in Paris has confirmed there were two British victims among the dead.

Jack Diamond, aged 24, from London and Robert Loxley, of Worcester, who according to French official records was celebrating his 24th birthday.

This is the biggest disaster at a motor racing circuit.

Previously, 13 people were killed and 27 injured at Weyberg in Germany when a German car left the track during a race.













In Context
The number of those who died in the Le Mans tragedy rose to at least 80.
Officials pointed out that security measures at Le Mans went beyond standard requirements.

There was some criticism of the decision to complete the race, but the organisers claimed stopping the race would have alarmed spectators and hampered rescue efforts.

The race was won by the British Jaguar team, drivers Ivor Bueb and Mike Hawthorn who reached a record average speed of 106 miles an hour (170.5 kmh).

The French cabinet concluded race security should be further improved and the distance between the track and spectators increased.

Mercedes-Benz withdrew from all motor racing at the end of the 1955 season and did not return until 1987.

Switzerland banned all racing on motor circuits following the tragedy, a ban that was only lifted in June 2007.
BBC History.


----------



## moviequeen1

1793
The 1st American stove patent is granted to Robert Haeterick
1962
brothers,John&Clarence Anglin along fellow inmate,Frank Morris escape from Alcatraz Island Prison,the only 3 to do so
1993
movie'Jurrasic Park' opens and sets weekend boxoffice record of $502 million. The first time I saw the movie,the dinosaurs looked very real to me.The CGI images were incredible


----------



## Furryanimal

June 12th
HIGHLIGHTS IN HISTORY ON THIS DATE
1667 - The first known successful blood transfusion is carried out by Jean-Baptiste Denys, personal physician to Louis XIV of France, on a 15-year-old-boy using blood from a sheep.
1683 - Plot to assassinate King Charles II of Britain and his brother James, Duke of York, is uncovered.
1798 - Captain Arthur Phillip names Hawkesbury River in NSW.
1798 - French forces under Napoleon Bonaparte capture island of Malta.
1872 - Royal Mint opens in Melbourne.
1897 - Swiss cutlery maker Carl Elsener patents his penknife, later to become known as the Swiss army knife.
1902 - The enactment of the Commonwealth Franchise Act gives all Australian women aged over 21 the right to vote in national elections and stand for federal parliament.


----------



## moviequeen1

1939
Baseball hall of Fame opens in Cooperstown,NY
1987
Pres. Reagan challenges Mikhail Gorbachev to 'tear down' the Berlin Wall


----------



## RadishRose

*1931* Al Capone is indicted on 5,000 counts of prohibition and perjury

*1942* Anne Frank gets her diary as a birthday present in Amsterdam

*1964* Nelson Mandela is sentenced to life in prison in South Africa


----------



## RadishRose

Furryanimal, your post about 1955: Le Mans disaster  was just amazing. I'd never heard of it.


----------



## Furryanimal

June 13th
Pioneer 10 becomes the first satellite to leave the solar system. (1983)


----------



## Pam

June 13th

Today in 1381...The Savoy Palace, residence of the unpopular John of Gaunt and one of the grandest houses in London, is burnt down and destroyed during the Peasants Revolt.


----------



## Bee

June 13th

1893

[h=2]Dorothy Sayers is born[/h]Mystery writer Dorothy L. Sayers, creator of detective Lord Peter Wimsey, is born on this day in Oxford, England. Sayers, whose father was an Oxford teacher and minister, became one of the first women to receive a degree from Oxford.


----------



## moviequeen1

1777
Leonard Norcross patents submarine diving suit
1971
NYTimes begins publishing excerpts from the Pentagon papers,classified documents on United States long history in Vietnam


----------



## Furryanimal

14 June.	1645	In the English Civil War, Oliver Cromwell defeated the Royalists at the Battle of Naseby, Northamptonshire.[/b]


----------



## moviequeen1

1946
Nat King Cole records 'The Christmas Song' which was co written by Mel Torme{music},Bob Wells{lyrics} Torme said in intereview they wrote it on a hot summer day in '45
1982
Argentina surrenders to Great Britian ending the 74 day conflict in Falkland Islands
1993
Ruth Bader Ginsberg nominated by Pres.Bill Clinton to become Supreme Court Judge.She was easily confirmed 96-3


----------



## RadishRose

*1942* 1st bazooka rocket gun produced (Bridgeport, Connecticut)

*1951* 1st commercial computer, UNIVAC 1, enters service at Census Bureau

*1953 Elvis Presley* graduates from L. C. Humes High School in Memphis, Tennessee


----------



## rgp

June 14,Flag day in the U.S.....and mine split open , right at one of the red/white lines.

Order a new one I suppose.


----------



## Furryanimal

June 15th 1215-The Signing of the Magna Carta.Meant to appease King Johns enemies and the supposed basis of the British legal system
https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/magna-carta-sealed


----------



## moviequeen1

1916
Boy Scouts of America forms
1924
J.Edgar Hoover becomes FBI's 1st director


----------



## Furryanimal

June 16th

16 June.1779Spain declared war on Britain (after France had offered to assist in the recovery of Gibraltar and Florida), and the siege of Gibraltarbegan.
https://www.warhistoryonline.com/history/the-great-siege-of-gibraltar-1779-1783.html


----------



## Pam

16th June, 1890 - Stan Laurel was born in Ulverston, Lancashire (now Cumbria), England.


----------



## moviequeen1

1567
Mary,Queen of Scots is imprisoned in Lochleven Castle in Scotland
1884
1st roller coaster used at Coney Island,NY
1933
U.S.Federal Deposit Insurance Corp{FDIC} created


----------



## moviequeen1

Pam said:


> 16th June, 1890 - Stan Laurel was born in Ulverston, Lancashire (now Cumbria), England.
> 
> View attachment 66568



Pam,thanks for sharing the picture  of these 2 comedy greats Sue


----------



## Furryanimal

*
The British came.. 
*

June 17th
1579

17 June.	1579	Francis Drake drops anchor off the south-west coast of America and proclaims England’s sovereignty over New Albion (California).


----------



## moviequeen1

1631
Emperor Shah Jahan1 spends 20 yrs building his late wife's tomb,the Taj Mahal.Mumtaz Mahal died during childbirth 
1885
The Statue of Liberty arrives in NYC aboard French ship'Isere'
1970
Edwin Land patents the Polaroid camera


----------



## Furryanimal

June 18th
The Battle of Waterloo began
https://www.historynet.com/today-in-history/june-18?jwsource=cl


----------



## moviequeen1

1928
Ameila Earhart becomes the 1st woman to fly across the Atlantic Ocean landing at Burry Point,Wales
1948
The 12 inch LP 33 1/3 microgroove record album was introduced by Columbia Recording Company
1983
 Sally Ride becomes 1st woman astronaut in space aboard Challenger-2


----------



## RadishRose

*1178* Five monks at Canterbury report something exploding on the moon shortly after sunset (only known observation)

*1873* Susan B. Anthony fined $100 for voting for US President

*1944* German submarine U-767 sunk by English Navy destroyers in the English Channel


----------



## Furryanimal

June 19th

19 June.1917In the midst of World War 1 the British royal family renounced German names (Saxe-Coburg-Gotha) and titles, and adopted the name of Windsor.


----------



## moviequeen1

1934
Federal Communications Commission{FCC} was created
1964
Civil Rights Act was passed 73-27
1978
Jim Davis's cartoon,'Garfield" 1st appears as a comic strip


----------



## RadishRose

*1610* Samuel de Champlain and his French army defeat the Mohawk people at the Battle of Sorel in New France, present-day Sorel-Tracy, Quebec

*1910* Father's Day celebrated for 1st time (Spokane, Washington)

*1923* Comic Strip "Moon Mullins" debuts


----------



## Furryanimal

*Casket Letters found*
The Casket Letters—which directly implicated Mary, Queen of Scots, in a plot with James Hepburn, 4th earl of Bothwell, to murder Mary's husband, Henry Stewart, Lord Darnley—were said to have been discovered this day in 1567.


----------



## moviequeen1

1793
Eli Whitney applied for a cotton gin patent which started the American mass market concept
1840
Samuel Morse patents his telegraph 
1973
American Bandstand celebrates its 20th anniv with a 90 min TV special


----------



## Furryanimal

21 June.1675Construction work starts on Sir Christopher Wren’s St. Paul’s Cathedral in London.


----------



## moviequeen1

1788
U.S.Constitution goes into effect after New Hampshire,the 9th state ratifies it
1937
BBC begins its TV coverage of Wimbledon Tennis Championships
1989
Supreme Court rules its ok to burn U.S. flag as a political expression


----------



## Furryanimal

June 22nd
*June 22nd

Execution
1535 Cardinal John Fisher is beheaded on Tower Hill, London, for refusing to acknowledge Henry VIII as head of the Church of England*


----------



## moviequeen1

1870
U.S.Congress creates Dept of Justice
1944
Pres.Franklin Roosevelt signs the GI Bill


----------



## Furryanimal

June 23rd
June 23rd
2016 The UK ( including me)votes to leave the European Union
Just over half of the electorate voted for “Brexit”, Britain's exit from the EU. The UK had been part of the union since 1973.
And still is!!Grrr...


----------



## moviequeen1

1894
International Olympic Comm debuts at Sorbonne,Paris
1976
CN Tower in Toronto,Canada tallest free standing structure opens


----------



## RadishRose

*1956* "Transfusion" by Nervous Norvous peaks at #8


----------



## Furryanimal

23 June 1683William Penn, the English Quaker, signed a treaty with chiefs of the Lenni Lenape Tribe in an attempt to ensure peace in his new American colony. 24 June.1277English King Edward I began his first campaign against the Welshfollowing Llewelyn ap Gruffydd ap Llewelyn’s refusal to pay him homage.


----------



## moviequeen1

1441
Eton College founded by Henry VI
1916
actress Mary Pickford becomes 1st female movie star to get a million dollar contract
1944
TV cameras used for the first time at Republican convention in Philadephia


----------



## RadishRose

1901 1st exhibition by Pablo Picasso, 19, opens in Paris

1941 Entire Jewish male population of Gorzhdy, Lithuania, exterminated

1992 Mafia boss John Gotti begins life sentence in jail for murder and other crimes


----------



## Furryanimal

25 June.1797Admiral Horatio Nelson is wounded in the arm in a battle with the French and the limb is amputated. This follows the loss of his sight in his right eye some three years earlier.


----------



## moviequeen1

1876
Battle of Little Big Horn,under Major George Custer's command 7thU.S. Cavarly kill Sioux& Cheynnne warriors incl Chief Crazy Horse,Sitting Bull


----------



## Furryanimal

June 26th
June 26th
Event of Interest
1483 Duke of Gloucester succeeds as King Richard III of England after Parliament declared Edward V illegitimate
https://www.onthisday.com/people/richard-iii


----------



## moviequeen1

June 26th
1498
the toothbrush is invented in China using boar bristles
1909
The Victora&Albert Musuem opens in London{ On a personal note,my older sister,Mary takes courses there during the year}


----------



## Tommy

moviequeen1 said:


> 1876
> Battle of Little Big Horn,under Major George Custer's command 7thU.S. Cavarly kill Sioux& Cheynnne warriors incl Chief Crazy Horse,Sitting Bull


For clarification, Crazy horse died in 1877 and Sitting Bull died in 1890.  Cavalry deaths from the battle outnumbered Indian deaths by nearly ten to one.


----------



## RadishRose

1974  The Universal Product Code is scanned for the first time to sell a  package of Wrigley's chewing gum at the Marsh Supermarket in Troy, Ohio
1975  Two FBI agents and a member of the American Indian Movement are killed  in a shootout on the Pine Ridge Indian Reservation in South Dakota;  Leonard Peltier is later convicted of the murders in a controversial  trial.
1990 122°F in Phoenix Arizona


----------



## moviequeen1

Tommy said:


> For clarification, Crazy horse died in 1877 and Sitting Bull died in 1890.  Cavalry deaths from the battle outnumbered Indian deaths by nearly ten to one.



Hi Tommy,I was going by what the history calendar said,obviously they got it wrong too,thanks for the clarifaction Sue


----------



## moviequeen1

June 27
1894
Annie Londonerry becomes 1st woman to bicycle around the world,she completes her journey in Sept '95
1967
the world's first ATM installed in Enfield,England
1977
US. Supreme Court allows lawyers to advertise


----------



## Furryanimal

June 27th
In 1970, the English band Smile decided to change their name to Queen......


----------



## RadishRose

1929 1st color TV demo, performed by Bell Laboratories in NYC

1915 100°F (38°C), Fort Yukon, Alaska (state record)


----------



## Furryanimal

June 28th

June 281917—Raggedy Ann doll was invented
1956—First atomic reactor built for private research starts operations in Chicago


----------



## moviequeen1

1894
Labor Day established as a holiday for U.S. federal employees
1935
Pres  Franklin Roosevelt orders a federal gold vault  be built Fort Knox,Kentucky
2011
Christine Lagarde becomes first woman elected as head  International Monetary Fund


----------



## RadishRose

Tomato is proven to be non-poisonous by Colonel Robert Gibbon eating a tomato on steps of courthouse in Salem, New Jersey
 On this day in 1820

1846 Saxophone is patented by Antoine-Joseph "Adolfe" Sax


----------



## Furryanimal

June 29th
June 29th
ON THIS DAY// On this day in 2013, @GGWagg took 5⃣ wickets in a T20 as he recorded figures of 5/14 against @WorcsCCC! 

Waggy removed Moeen Ali, Thilan Samaraweera and Gareth Andrew before returning to mop up the tail &#55358;&#56825; 

And I was there!


----------



## moviequeen1

1891
U.S. National Forest Service is organized
1964
Civil Rights Act is passed in U.S. Senate after a 83 day filibuster
2009
Bernie Madoff is sentenced to 105yrs in prison for conducting his massive Ponzi scheme


----------



## moviequeen1

June 30th
1859
Charles Blondin crossed Niagara Falls on a tightrope
1894
London Tower Bridge opens
1953
The 1st Chevy Corvette was manufactured


----------



## moviequeen1

July 1st
1904
The 1st U.S. Summer Olympic Games was held in St.Louis
1908
S.O.S. distress signal becomes the worldwide standard for help
1979
Sony introduces'The Walkman' portable cassette player,over the next 2 decades,over 400 million would be sold


----------



## Furryanimal

July 2nd
https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/amelia-earhart-disappears


----------



## moviequeen1

1698
Thomas Savery patents 1st steam engine
1979
Susan B.Anthony dollar coin is issued,first to honor a woman


----------



## Furryanimal

July 3rd
3 July.	1996	It was confirmed that the Stone of Scone, the symbol of the Scottish nation taken by Edward I of England in 1296, was to be returned to Scotland from Westminster Abbey where it has been used in the coronation of 30 British monarchs.


----------



## moviequeen1

1863
Battle of Gettsyburg ends major victory for the Union during U.S. Civil War
1930
U.S. veterans Adminstration created


----------



## Furryanimal

July 4th
1827: New York City abolishes slavery.


New York once had the second largest slave population in the United States: By 1730, 42 percent of the population owned slaves, according to the New York Public Library. While the state had passed a law shortly following the Revolutionary War ordering the gradual abolition of slavery, the slaves were not freed until July 4, 1827. This paved the way for the eventual abolition of slavery in all of the U.S.


----------



## moviequeen1

1826
Ex Presidents,Thomas Jefferson and John Adams died within hours of each other on the 50th anniv of Declaration of Independence
1845
Henry David Thoreau moves into his shack on Walden Pond
1966
Pres Lyndon JOhnson signs the Freedom of Information Act


----------



## Manatee

July 4 1901 my father was born.  When I was little we always had a lot of fireworks.


----------



## Furryanimal

July 5th

1687 Isaac Newton's great work PRINCIPIA published by Royal Society in England. Outlines his laws of motion and universal gravitation.


----------



## moviequeen1

1865
Great Britian creates world's 1st speed law limit
1937
Spam,the luncheon meat 1st introduced by Hormel Corp
1994
Amazon.com founded by Jeff Bezos in Bellevue,Washington


----------



## Furryanimal

July 6th
1942 
*Anne Frank’s family takes refuge*
In Nazi-occupied Holland, 13-year-old Jewish diarist Anne Frank and her family are forced to take refuge in a secret sealed-off area of an Amsterdam warehouse. The day before, Anne’s older sister, Margot, had received a call-up notice to be deported to a Nazi “work camp.”


----------



## moviequeen1

1885
Louis Pasteur successfully tests a anti-rabies vaccine
1983
U.S. Supreme Court rules retirement plans can't pay women less
1994
one of my all time fav movies'Forrest Gump' is released starring Tom Hanks,Sally Fields,Robin Wright,Gary Sinese.The movie would win 6 Academy Awards including Best Picture.Tom Hanks wins his 2nd Best Actor Oscar.He won the previous yr for"Philadelphia"


----------



## RadishRose

*1798 US law makes aliens "liable to be apprehended, restrained, ... & removed as alien enemies" 

1885 Louis Pasteur successfully tests an anti-rabies vaccine 

1944 World's largest circus tent catches fire at Ringling Brother's - Barnum & Bailey 2nd performance, 168 die (Hartford, Connecticut) *


----------



## Furryanimal

July 7th
1928 - Sliced bread was sold for the first time, by the Chillicothe Baking Company of Chillicothe, Missouri.


----------



## moviequeen1

1948
6 female reservists become the first women sworn into the U.S. Navy
1985
At Wimbledon,17 yr old,Boris Becker becomes the youngest man to win men's title defeating Kevin Curren in 4 sets


----------



## Furryanimal

July 8th
*1099*
Christian Crusaders march around Jerusalem as Muslims watch from within the city.


----------



## moviequeen1

1777
Vermont becomes the 1st state to abolish slavery
1870
U.S.Congress authorizes registration of trademarks
1913
inventor,Alfred Gilbert gets his patent for his Erector Set which become one of the most populat toys of all time
1981
Sandra Day O'Connor is confirmed by U.S. Senate 99-0 to become Supreme Court Justice


----------



## Furryanimal

July 9th
July 9th 
1968 The Beatles release "Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-da."
1964 Courtney Love (of Hole) is born Courtney Michelle Harrison in San Francisco, California.
1959 Jim Kerr (lead singer for Simple Minds) is born in Toryglen, Glasgow, Scotland.
1957 Marc Almond (lead vocalist for Soft Cell) is born Peter Mark Sinclair Almond in Southport, Lancashire, England.

Rock Around The Clock Becomes The First #1 Rock Song
1955
Bill Haley & His Comets' "Rock Around The Clock" becomes the first Rock song to hit #1 on the Billboard Pop chart, where it stays for eight weeks. The song was originally released as a the B-side of "Thirteen Women," but became a massive hit after it appeared in the film Blackboard Jungle.

Featured Events

2009 In an article published in The Guardian, "Hallelujah" writer Leonard Cohen admits the song is overplayed. "I think it's a good song, but I think too many people sing it," he says.
1995 At Soldier Field in Chicago, the Grateful Dead play their last show with Jerry Garcia, who dies a month later.
1977Elvis Costello quits his job at cosmetics factory to pursue a music career.
1977 The Steve Miller Band hits #8 in the US with "Jet Airliner," a song written by the blind folk singer Paul Pena.
1975 Jack White (lead singer, guitarist for The White Stripes) is born John Anthony Gillis in Detroit, Michigan. He takes the name "White" when he marries his bandmate, Meg White.
1968 David Ruffin is fired from The Temptations after missing a show. The lead singer on their hits "My Girl" and "Ain't Too Proud To Beg," Ruffin clashes with his bandmates and with Motown head Berry Gordy before he is fired.
1956 In the broadcast equivalent of Lou Gehrig taking over for Wally Pipp at first base, Dick Clark replaces Bob Horn as host of the TV show Bandstand, which runs on the Philadelphia TV station WFIL. The show goes national the next year, with Clark hosting it until 1989.


----------



## moviequeen1

1872
John F. Biondel receives a patent for his doughnut cutter
1956
Dick Clark debuts as host of'American Bandstand' in Philadelphia
One of my favorite movie actors,Tom Hanks celebrating his 63rd birthday


----------



## Furryanimal

July 10th
*1679*
The British crown claims New Hampshire as a royal colony.
1040www.beautifulbritain.co.ukLady Godiva rode naked on horseback through the streets of Coventry to force her husband, the Earl of Mercia, to lower taxes. There is a statue of her at Broadgate in Coventry. 
__________________
Y gath o Gymru


----------



## moviequeen1

1762
 monument of composer,George Fredric Handel is unveiled at Westminster Abbey in London
1913
Greenland Ranch in Death Valley,Calif records highest temperature of 134 degrees
1962
 Telestar Communication Satellite which relayed TV&telephone signals between Europe&U.S. launched


----------



## RadishRose

1936 109°F (43°C) Cumberland & Frederick, Maryland (state record)
1936 110°F (43°C) at Runyon, New Jersey (state record)
1936 111°F (44°C) Phoenixville, Pennsylvania (state record)
1936 112°F (44°C) at Martinsburg, West Virginia (state record)


----------



## Furryanimal

July 11th
July 11th
1950 Andy Pandy, Teddy and Looby Loo first appeared on BBC TV. The episodes were repeated for more than 25 years, until the film wore out.


----------



## moviequeen1

1798
U.S. Marine Corps established by act of Congress
1969
David Bowie releases single'Space Oddity' 9 days before Apollo 11 lands on the moon
1984
U.S. govt requires air bags be installed in cars by 1989


----------



## Furryanimal

July 12th
1962 - The Rolling Stones
1962 : The Rolling Stones give their first public performance at the Marquee Club in London, the original band included singer Mick Jagger, guitarists Keith Richards and Brian Jones, bassist Dick Taylor, and drummer Mick Avory.


----------



## moviequeen1

1804
former U.S. Secretary of Treasury,Alexander Hamilton is killed in a pistol duel with V.P. Aaron Burr
1870
The first rotary can opener with a cutting wheel is patented by William W.Lyman
1957
U.S. Surgeon general,Leroy Burney connects smoking with lung cancer
1979
"Disco Demolition" at Cominskey Park where fans destroyed disco records. The Chicago White Sox had to forfeit the 2nd game of their double header with the Detroit Tigers


----------



## Furryanimal

July 13th
1985 - _Live Aid_ was broadcast from both London and Philadelphia, on MTV and in syndication
Watched all day on the BBC.Wimbledon was earlier in the olden days!


----------



## moviequeen1

1923
The Hollywood sign is dedicated in hills above Hollywood,Calif.It originally said'Hollywoodland'.
In 1949,'land' was dropped after renovation was completed


----------



## Furryanimal

July 14th -1789
Parisian revolutionaries and mutinous troops storm and dismantle the Bastille, a royal fortress and prison that had come to symbolize the tyranny of the Bourbon monarchs. This dramatic action signaled the beginning of the French Revolution, a decade of political turmoil and terror in which King Louis XVI was overthrown and tens of thousands of people, including the king and his wife Marie-Antoinette, were executed.


----------



## moviequeen1

1868
Alvin Fellows patents the spring click tape measure
1951
Citation,'48 Triple Crown winner wins Hollywood Gold Cup by 4 lengths to become America's  1st millionaire horse


----------



## Furryanimal

July 15th
1815www.beautifulbritain.co.ukFrench Emperor Napoleon Bonaparte surrendered to Captain Maitland aboard the English ship Bellerophon, at Rochefort, before being sent into exile on the island of St Helena.

1857www.beautifulbritain.co.uk200 British men, women and children were chopped up by local butchers and thrown down a well at Cawnpore, as the Indian Mutiny continued.

1858www.beautifulbritain.co.ukThe birth of the British suffragette leader Emmeline Pankhurst. Emmeline and her daughters Christabel and Sylvia lived for 10 years on 62 Nelson Street, Manchester. It was the birthplace of the Suffragette movement and is now the Pankhurst Centre


----------



## moviequeen1

1799
The Rosetta Stone was discovered in Egyptian village of Rosetta by French Capt,Pierre Francois Bouchard
1916
The Boeing Comp was formed by William Boeing in Seattle,Washington
1972
"Honky Chateau' became Elton John's 1st #1 album in U.S. featuring hit'Rocketman"


----------



## Furryanimal

July 16th
1439 Kissing  was banned in England because of the Plague.


----------



## moviequeen1

1790
Congress declares Washington,DC as permanent capital of U.S.
1935
first automatic parking meter  stalled in Oaklahoma City,Oaklahoma
1999
John F.Kennedy,Jr,his wife,Carolyn Bessette,her sister,Lauren Bessette were killed in a plane crash  off the coast of Martha's Vineyard.Jr was the pilot of the plane
2004
Martha Stewart is sent to prison for 5 months and 5 months of home confinement for lying to federal investagators


----------



## rgp

July the 16th....Three brave men sat a top what was essentially a bomb ...... and rode it to the moon.


----------



## Furryanimal

July 17th

1717King George I sailed down the River Thames for a concert, in a barge with 50 musicians. It was the premiere of Frideric Handel's Water Music which George I was said to have enjoyed so much that he made the exhausted musicians play the three suites three times over the course of the outing.

1761The official opening of the Bridgewater canal, built to transport the Duke of Bridgewater's coal from his mine at Worsley, near Manchester.


----------



## moviequeen1

1861
U.S. Congress authorizes paper money
1941
NY Yankee,Joe DiMaggio's 56 game winning streak is ended by Cleveland Indians
1955
Disneyland officially opens in Anaheim,Calif


----------



## moviequeen1

July 18
1932
U.S. &Canada sign treaty to develop St. Lawrence Seaway
1968
Intel Corp founded by CEO Andrew Grove in Santa Clara,Calif
1976
Nadia Comaneci become 1st gymnast in Olympic  history to score a perfect 10 at Montreal Summer Games
1994
Crayola introduces scented crayons


----------



## Furryanimal

July 18th
1970
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Radio 1 DJ Kenny Everett was sacked after he joked on air that the wife of the conservative transport minister Mary Peyton had 'crammed a fiver into the examiner's hand', when taking her driving test.
The BBC were so staid then!


----------



## RadishRose

64 Great Fire of Rome begins under the Emperor Nero
1290 King Edward I orders expulsion of Jews from England, this edict will remain in place for 350 years
1959 "The Nun's Story" based on the novel by Kathryn Hulme, starring Audrey Hepburn premieres in Los Angeles


----------



## Furryanimal

19th
1837
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Isambard Kingdom Brunel's 236 ft steamship, the Great Western, was launched at Bristol. She was the first ocean-going craft with an iron hull or screw propeller and was also the largest vessel in the world. On the same day in 1843, Brunel's 'SS Great Britain', (see 

 picture) the first Atlantic liner built of iron, was also launched. She is now restored and can be viewed at the Great Western Dockyard in Bristol.


----------



## moviequeen1

1848
1st U. S. Women's Rights Convention held in Seneca Falls,NY organized by women's rights actvists,Eliz. Cady Stanton,Lucretia Mott
1930
Richard Byrd,Laurence Gould and their team return to U.S. after their 1st exploration of interior of Antarctica


----------



## Furryanimal

July 20th
July 20th
1807Round-arm (over-arm) bowling was introduced to English cricket by John Willes in the Kent v England match at Fenenden Heath.

1837London’s first railway station opened, in Euston Grove. The new Euston station was described as ‘mightier than the pyramids of Egypt’.


----------



## moviequeen1

1940
Billboard publishes its 1st singles record chart,#1 is "I'll never Smile Again" by Tommy Dorsey
1976 
U.S. Viking 1 robot space craft makes a successful first ever landing on Mars
The Johnstown,PA flash flood kills 80,causes $380 mil in damages


----------



## Furryanimal

July 21st
*1988* An Indian Airlines Boeing 737 was charged by a bull while landing at Baroda Airport in western India. The bull lost.


----------



## moviequeen1

1853
Central Park in NYC was created by famed landscape architect,Frederick Law Olmstead after NYS legislature set aside 750 acres of land on Manhattan Island
1861
1st major battle in U.S. Civil War was fought near Manassas,Virginia
1973
Hank Aaron of the Atlanta Braves hits his 700th home run


----------



## Liberty

50 years ago yesterday evening...the moon landing!


----------



## Furryanimal

July 21st

22 July.1946More than a year after the end of World War Two, bread is rationed in Britain. The shortage is blamed upon a poor harvest and drought.


----------



## moviequeen1

July 22nd
1893
Katherine Lee Bates writes,'America The Beautiful" in Colorado.
2000
Astronomers at Univ. of Arizona announce they have found 17th moon orbiting Mars


----------



## RadishRose

Furryanimal said:


> July 21st
> *1988* An Indian Airlines Boeing 737 was charged by a bull while landing at Baroda Airport in western India. The bull lost.


The poor, brave thing!


----------



## RadishRose

1893 Katharine Lee Bates writes "America the Beautiful" in Colorado 

1916 A bomb explodes during a Preparedness Day parade in San Francisco killing 10 

1943 US forces led by General George Patton liberate Palermo, Sicily


----------



## Furryanimal

July 23rd-bad day in history
1148 Crusaders attack Damascus
1215 Frederick II crowned King of the Romans (King of the Germans) in Aachen
1253 Jews are expelled from Vienne France by order of Pope Innocent IV
1298 Rindfleisch ("Beef") Persecutions - Jewish community in Wurzburg Germany massacred


----------



## moviequeen1

1829
William Austin Burr patents America's 1st typewriter
1868
All England Lawn Tennis Club founded
1904
the ice cream cone was invented by Charles E. Menches during the St. Louis,MO world's fair
1966
Frank Sinatra's album'Strangers in the Night' was #1 on music charts. It won 2 grammys,for Record of the Year,Best Male Performance


----------



## norman

Marco Polo was born 9-12-1254 in Venice, Italy.  When I went through Past Life Regression Therapy I discovered I, in a past life resided in Venice, Italy.


----------



## Furryanimal

On This Day - 24th July

1411www.beautifulbritain.co.ukThe Battle of Harlaw, took place On This Day, just north of Inverurie in Aberdeenshire. It was one of a series of battles fought during the Middle Ages between the barons of northeast Scotland against those from the west coast and was one of the bloodiest battles in Scottish history.

1567www.beautifulbritain.co.ukMary Queen of Scots, imprisoned at Lochlevan Castle, was forced to abdicate her throne to her 1 year old son, James VI of Scotland - (James I of England).

1837www.beautifulbritain.co.ukRobert Cocking made a parachute jump from a hot air balloon 5,000 feet above Kennington Common. Unfortunately the cone-shaped parachute inverted and he became the first person to die in a parachute jump.

1851www.beautifulbritain.co.ukThe window tax in Britain was abolished.(houses built around the period still have bricked up windows!)


----------



## moviequeen1

1534
French explorer,Jacques Cartier lands in Canada,claims it for France
1880
1st commercial hydroelectric power plant in the world begins generating electricity in Grand Rapids,Michigan
1967
1st modern hospice ,St. Christopher's founded by nurse&social worker,Dr. Cecily Saunders in London,England.This  is the beginning of modern palliative and hospice movement


----------



## Furryanimal

July 25th

Edmund Halley enters Queen's College Oxford as an undergraduate.
1701
French make 1st landing at site of Detroit.
1704
Great Britain takes Gibralter from Spain
1847
Mormon leader Brigham Young & followers arrive at Salt Lake City Ut
1862

Martin Van Buren 8th pres dies in Kinderhook N.Y.


----------



## moviequeen1

1854
Walter Hunt given a patent for his paper shirt collar
1946
U.S.detonates 1st underwater atomic bomb test at Bikini Atoll in the Pacific
1969
Sen. Ted Kennedy pleads guilty for leaving the scene of accident a week after Chappaquddick car accident which killed
Mary Jo Kopechne
1989
Rock Hudson's spokeswoman confirms the actor has AIDS


----------



## Furryanimal

July 26th 
1745 - "The greatest cricket match that was played in this part of England was on Friday, the 26th of last month, on Gosden Common, near Guildford, between eleven maids of Bramley and eleven maids of Hambledon, all dressed in white. The Bramley maids had blue ribbons and the Hambledon maids red ribbons on their heads. The Bramley girls got 119 notches and the Hambledon girls 127. There was of bothe sexes the greatest number that ever was seen on such an occasion. The girls bowled, batted, ran and catches as well as most men could do in that game." - news report on the first recorded women's Cricket Match.


----------



## moviequeen1

1775
The U.S. Continental Congress created the 1st U.S. POstal Office in Philadelphia,Ben Franklin was postmaster
1947
Pres. Harry Truman signs National Security Act establishing Dept of Defense,CIA,National Security Council,Joint Chiefs of Staff
1990
Pres. George H.W. Bush signs Americans With Disability Act


----------



## Furryanimal

July 27th
*






Event of Interest*
1586 Walter Raleigh brings the 1st tobacco to England from Virginia


----------



## moviequeen1

1940
Bugs Bunny made his debut in Warner Brothers animated cartoon,'A Wild Hare'
1965
Pres. Johnson signs bill requiring cigarette makers to print heath warnings on their packages about the effects of smoking


----------



## norman

July 27th  Norman..(*ME) *was born on this date and with the population on earth at 7.6 billion, dividing that number by the potential birthdays a reasonable estimate is I celebrate my birthday with approximately 20.8 million people, Happy Birthday to all 20.8 million, so far mine has been good.


----------



## Furryanimal

July 28th
*1540*
Henry VIII of England marries Catherine Howard; Thomas Cromwell is beheaded on Tower Hill in England.


----------



## moviequeen1

1866
metric system becomes legal measurement in U.S.
1948
The price of gold hits $200 an ounce for the first time


----------



## Furryanimal

July 29th
*1921*
Adolf Hitler becomes the president of the Nationalist Socialist German Workers' Party (Nazis).
Wonder where that got us?


----------



## moviequeen1

1957
Jack Paar begins hosting the'Tonight Show' on NBC
1958
U.S. Congress authorizes NASA{ National Aeronautics,Space Adminstration}
1974
Episcopal Church ordains female priests


----------



## Tommy

29 July 1967 - Shortly before 11 AM local time, fire broke out on the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS Forrestal in the Gulf of Tonkin.  The fire claimed the lives of 134 US sailors and injured another 161.  Author Gregory Freeman has written an excellent account of this terrible tragedy in his book _Sailors To The End_.

Bravo Zulu shipmates.


----------



## Furryanimal

July 30th 1969




1969
The Beatles, producer George Martin, and the Abbey Road engineers assemble the first rough cut of the proposed Abbey Road medley. Paul McCartney, feeling that the song "Her Majesty" distracts from the flow of the medley, has it removed and orders it erased. Second engineer John Kurlander, not wanting to destroy a Beatles song, instead appends it to the end of the medley tape, adding 15 seconds of leader to make sure it's kept separate. When he finds out, Paul likes the effect so much that he leaves the ending of the album just that way.


----------



## moviequeen1

1935
The 1st Penquin book is published which starts paperbook industry
1956
The phrase'In God We Trust" was adopted as U.S. national motto
2003
 The last 'old style' Volkswagen Beetle rolls off the assembly line in Mexico


----------



## Furryanimal

July 31st
*





Historic Discovery*
1498 Christopher Columbus discovers the island of Trinidad on his third voyage


----------



## moviequeen1

1965
Cigarette ads banned on British TV
1970
Chet Huntley retires from NBC,he&David Brinkley's nightly newscast 'Huntley&Brinkley  ends
1971
Apollo 15 astronauts take a 6 1/2hr electric car ride on the moon
1972
Sen.Thomas Eagleton withdraws as Sen.George McGovern's Democrat V.P running mate


----------



## Furryanimal

August 1st
1831
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




New London Bridge was opened by King William IV. It lasted for 140 years and was sold and rebuilt in Arizona.

1834
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Slavery Abolition Act 1833 came into force throughout the British Empire and an estimated 770,000 slaves were freed. The foundation stone of the Wilberforce monument in Hull (see 

 picture) was laid On This Day, in recognition of Hull born abolitionist William Wilberforce. See also ( 

 picture).

1883
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parcel post started in Britain.

1914
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




World War I began with Germany's invasion of Luxembourg. The same day, Germany and Russia declared war against each other.


----------



## moviequeen1

1790
1st U.S. census completed,population was 3,929,214
1893
Henry Perky&William Ford patent shredded wheat
1981
MTV debuts,1st video shown was'Video Killed the Radio Star" by the Buggles


----------



## Pam

Today in 1100...English King William Rufus was slain by an arrow while hunting in the New Forest. He was shot by Walter Tiril - but was he killed by accident, or was he assassinated on the orders of his brother, the future Henry I? A great medieval mystery


----------



## Furryanimal

In 2014 on August 2nd
49 year old Stuart Kettell completed his challenge to push a Brussels sprout up Snowdon using his nose. It took him 3 days and he raised more than £6000 for Macmillan Cancer Support.


----------



## Pam

I got the train up Snowdon.


----------



## moviequeen1

1776
the formal signing of the declaration of Independence by 56 people
1865
Lewis Carroll publishes'Alice Adventures in Wonderland"
1943
Lt. John F Kennedy's PT Boat-109 sinks  in Solomon Islands


----------



## Furryanimal

August 3rd 1926

3 August1926Britain’s first set of electric traffic lights appear on the streets of London.


----------



## moviequeen1

1900
Firestone Tire&Rubber Company was founded
1933
 Mickey Mouse Watch introduced cost $2.75
1958
Billboard Top 100 debuts
2004
The pedestal of Statue of Liberty reopens to the public ,was closed after the Sept 11,2001 attacks


----------



## RadishRose

1977 Radio Shack issues a press release introducing the TRS-80 computer, within weeks thousands were ordered 

1994 1st Jordanian plane to fly over Israeli airspace (King Hussein pilot)


----------



## Furryanimal

August 4th
1963 – Final Beatles’ performance at Liverpool’s Cavern Club.
THE COMPLETE BEATLES CAVERN TRACK LISTING!

A young teenager who was a regular patron at the Cavern, wrote down the songs on paper and later presented it to Cavern D.J. Bob Wooler. Here is the track listing that she compiled:
Ain’t She Sweet (John)
Johnny B.Goode (John)
Sheik Of Araby (George)
Anna (John)
Kansas City (Paul)
Sheila (George)
Baby It’s You (John)
Keep Your Hands Off My Baby (John)
Shimmy Shimmy (John)
Beatle Bop (Instrumental)
Lend Me Your Comb (John)
Shine (George)
Beautiful Dreamer (Paul)
Like Dreamers Do (Paul)
Shot Of Rhythm And Blues (John/Paul)
Besame Mucho(Paul)
Locomotion (John)
Slow Down (John)
Boys (Ringo)
Long Tall Sally (Paul)
Soldier Of Love (John)
Chains (George)
Love Me Tender (Stuart)
Some Other Guy (John/Paul)
Clarabella (Paul)
Love Of The Loved (Paul)
Stand By Me (John)
Claudette (Paul)
Loving You (Paul)
Sure To Fall (Paul)
Darktown Strutters Ball (George)
Lucille (Paul)
Sweet Little Sixteen (John)
Don’t Ever Change (George/Paul)
Matchbox (Pete or Ringo)
Talkin’ ‘Bout You (John)
Dream (George)
Maybellene (John)
A Taste Of Honey (Paul)
Dream Baby (Paul)
Memphis (John)
Three Cool Cats (George)
Falling In Love (George)
Money (John)
Till There Was You (Paul)
Glad All Over (George)
Mr. Moonlight (John)
Time (George)<
Hello Little Girl (John)
My Bonnie
Tip Of My Tongue (Paul)
Hey Baby (Paul)
Nothin’ Shakin'(George)
To Know Her Is To Love Her (John)
Hey Good Lookin’ (George)
Oh! My Soul(Paul)
Too Much Monkey Business (John)
Hey Hey Hey Hey (Paul)
Open (George)
Tutti Frutti (Paul)
Hippy Hippy Shake (Paul)
Over The Rainbow (Paul)
Twist And Shout (John)
Honeymoon Song (Paul)
Picture Of You (George)
What A Crazy World (George)
Hully Gully (John)
Pinwheel Twist (Instrumental)
What’d I Say (Paul)
I Call Your Name (John)
Please Mr. Postman (John)
What’s Your Name (John)
I Forgot To Remember To Forget (George)
Quarter To Three (Paul/John)
Where Have You Been (John)
If You Gotta Make A Fool Of Somebody (John/Paul)
Rip It Up (Paul)
Wooden Hea[r]t (Paul)
I’m A Hog For You Baby (Paul/John)
Red Hot (George)
Yakety Yak (George/John)
I’m Gonna Sit Right Down & Cry (John)
Red Sails In The Sunset (Paul)
You Better Move On (John)
I’m Henry The Eighth (George)
Roll Over Beethoven (George)
Young Blood (George)
I Remember You (Paul)
The Saints
Your Feet’s Too Big (John/Paul)
It’s Now Or Never (Paul)
Save The Last Dance For Me


----------



## moviequeen1

1821
The 1st issue of Saturday Evening Post Magazine introduced
1862
U.S.Gov't collects 1st income tax
1870
British Red Cross Society forms


----------



## Furryanimal

August 5th
2000 – DirecTV broadcasts the 1939 film “The Wizard Of Oz,” with Pink Floyd’s “Dark Side Of The Moon” in sync on the alternate Second Audio Program (SAP). While no one involved with Pink Floyd has ever admitted to any link between the bands seminal 1973 album and the classic film, urban legend purports that the album was conceived as an alternate soundtrack to Dorothy’s adventures in Oz.
Dark Side of the Rainbow (also known as Dark Side of Oz or The Wizard of Floyd) is the name used to refer to the act of listening to the 1973 Pink Floyd album The Dark Side of the Moon while watching the 1939 film The Wizard of Oz for moments where the film and the album appear to correspond with each other. The title of the music video-like experience comes from a combination of the album title and the film’s song “Over the Rainbow”. It is also a reference to the rainbow from a prism design on the cover of the Pink Floyd album.
http://www.thisdayinrock.com/index.php/general/2000-directv-broadcasts-the-1939-film-the-wizar/


----------



## RadishRose

Furryanimal said:


> August 5th
> 2000 – DirecTV broadcasts the 1939 film “The Wizard Of Oz,” with Pink Floyd’s “Dark Side Of The Moon” in sync on the alternate Second Audio Program (SAP). While no one involved with Pink Floyd has ever admitted to any link between the bands seminal 1973 album and the classic film, urban legend purports that the album was conceived as an alternate soundtrack to Dorothy’s adventures in Oz.
> Dark Side of the Rainbow (also known as Dark Side of Oz or The Wizard of Floyd) is the name used to refer to the act of listening to the 1973 Pink Floyd album The Dark Side of the Moon while watching the 1939 film The Wizard of Oz for moments where the film and the album appear to correspond with each other. The title of the music video-like experience comes from a combination of the album title and the film’s song “Over the Rainbow”. It is also a reference to the rainbow from a prism design on the cover of the Pink Floyd album.
> http://www.thisdayinrock.com/index.php/general/2000-directv-broadcasts-the-1939-film-the-wizar/


This is interesting. I never heard about this before. I found some things on YouTube that I'll watch later. Thanks, Furry.


----------



## RadishRose

1914 1st electric traffic light installed in the USA on the corner of East 105th Street and Euclid Avenue in Cleveland, Ohio 

1925 Plaid Cymru is formed with the aim of disseminating knowledge of the Welsh language, which is in danger of dying out 

1962 1st quasar located by radio


----------



## Furryanimal

RadishRose said:


> 1914 1st electric traffic light installed in the USA on the corner of East 105th Street and Euclid Avenue in Cleveland, Ohio
> 
> 1925 Plaid Cymru is formed with the aim of disseminating knowledge of the Welsh language, which is in danger of dying out
> 
> 1962 1st quasar located by radio


I should have known about Plaid Cymru-the Welsh Party!!Still going..


----------



## Furryanimal

August 6th
6 Aug, 1971 - England Chay Blyth 
6th August, 1971 : Chay Blyth docks his yacht British Steel at the Hamble in Hampshire on the south coast after a voyage of 292 days and becomes the first man to sail round the world non-stop in the "wrong" direction - east to west - against the prevailing winds and currents.


----------



## moviequeen1

1926
Gertrude Ederle becomes the 1st American woman to swim the English Channel
1945The atomic bomb was dropped on Hiroshmia by US B-29'Enola Gray'
1960
Chubby Checker performs "The Twist' for 1st time on American Bandstand which starts a worldwide dance craze


----------



## Furryanimal

August 7th1840aBritain bans the employment of children as chimney sweeps.
A climbing boy, also known as a chimney sweep, was an occupation some children performed during the 1700 and 1800s. Climbing boys were frequently orphans and as young as three years old. Small size was a requirement for chimney sweeps, and for that reason many climbing boys outgrew their job by the time they were nine or ten, although some worked until they were fourteen years old. In order to stay a chimney sweep longer, master chimney sweeps often underfed their charges so that they could continue to nimbly maneuver up and down the stacks that were often at times no larger than a mere 7 inches square.
https://www.geriwalton.com/climbing-boys/


----------



## moviequeen1

1782
Pres George Washington creates the Purple Heart Medal,original name was Badge of Military Merit
1927
The Peace Bridge between U.S and Canada is dedicated.On a personal note,I live 10min from the bridge
1974
French stuntman,Phillipe Petit walked on a tightrope between the twin towers at NYC's World Trade Center


----------



## RadishRose

1820 1st potatoes planted in Hawaii 

1882 Hatfields of south West Virginia and McCoys of east Kentucky feud, 100 wounded or die 

1888 Theophilus Van Kannel of Philadelphia patents revolving door


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> 1820 1st potatoes planted in Hawaii
> 
> 1882 Hatfields of south West Virginia and McCoys of east Kentucky feud, 100 wounded or die
> 
> 1888 Theophilus Van Kannel of Philadelphia patents revolving door


Where do you get this kind of data stuff, R...lol.


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> Where do you get this kind of data stuff, R...lol.


There's several sites, I use this one:

https://www.onthisday.com/

another one is-
https://www.historynet.com/today-in-history


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> There's several sites, I use this one:
> 
> https://www.onthisday.com/
> 
> another one is-
> https://www.historynet.com/today-in-history


Now that's cool...Radish, thanks!


----------



## Furryanimal

8 August1963Britain’s Great Train Robbery – £2.6 M stolen from Royal Mail.

http://www.btp.police.uk/about_us/our_history/crime_history/the_great_train_robbery,_1963.aspx


----------



## moviequeen1

1786
Congress overwhelming votes for the dollar to be the monetary unit for U.S.
1844
Brigham Young chosen as head of Mormon Church following the death of founder,Joseph
Smith
1963
The Kingsmen release single'Louie,Louie',radio stations consider it obscene


----------



## Furryanimal

*On This Day - 9th August*
1721
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Prisoners at Newgate Jail were used as 'guinea pigs' to test vaccines used against disease.

1757
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thomas Telford, Scottish civil engineer was born. He built the Menai suspension bridge in Wales (see 

 picture), plus a further 1200 bridges and more than 1000 miles of roads in Britain. The new town of Telford in Shropshire is named after him and there is a statue of him in the town. See 

 picture.

1796
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Horatio Nelson captured from the French, the island of Elba, to which Napoleon Bonaparte was later exiled.

1870
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Elementary Education Act was passed. It gave compulsory, free education to every child in England and Wales between the age of five and 13.

1902
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Following a six-week delay due to an emergency appendectomy, Edward VII was crowned in Westminster Abbey following the death of his mother Queen Victoria. Edward was the first British monarch of the House of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha, which was renamed the House of Windsor by his son, George V.

1907
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Robert Baden-Powell's first Boy Scout encampment concluded at Brownsea Island in Dorset. The experimental camp developed into the worldwide Scouts and Guides organizations.


----------



## moviequeen1

1483
The Sistine Chapel at the Vatican opens
1790
The Ship,Columbia returns to Boston harbor after sailing a 3 yr voyage around the world.Its the 1st ship to carry the American flag
1930
Betty Boop debuts in Max Fleischer's animated cartoon,"Dizzy Dishes"
1974
Pres. Richard Nixon resigns,V.P. Gerald Ford sworn in to replace him


----------



## Furryanimal

August 10th
On this day in 1776, news reaches London that the Americans had drafted the Declaration of Independence.
https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/london-learns-of-american-independence


----------



## mike4lorie

50 Years yesterday is when the Beatles crossed the Abbey Road for the 1st time...


Anniversary for Beatles Crossing Abbey Road...


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 10th
U.S. Congress passes act that establishes the Smithsonian which is now the world's largest museum and research complex
1869
OB Brown patents moving picture projector
1948
Allen Funt's TV show,'Candid Camera debuts on ABC,orignial title was'Candid Microphone'
1994
Ruth Bader Ginsburg sworn in as U.S. Supreme Court Justice


----------



## Liberty

Furryanimal said:


> August 10th
> On this day in 1776, news reaches London that the Americans had drafted the Declaration of Independence.
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/london-learns-of-american-independence


Now bet that was a big one in the UK.


----------



## Furryanimal

August 11th
1968 – The Beatles release “Hey Jude,” their first single to bear the Apple imprint. The single, backed with “Revolution,” goes to No. 1 inBritain .today marks the start of National Apple Week, named in honor of the Beatles’ fledgling record label.


----------



## moviequeen1

1896
Harvey Hubbell receives a patent for the electric light bulb socket with a pull chain
1934
Alcatraz begins to receive prisoners for the 1st time  in San Francisco Bay
1951
The 1st major league baseball game televised in color on WCBS{NYC} Brooklyn Dodgers vs. Boston Braves. Dodgers won 8-1
1966
The Beatles begin their last tour in U.S.


----------



## Furryanimal

August 12th
1949 Big Ben ran at its slowest for 90 years as flocks of starlings took roost on the minute hands, slowing it by four and a half minutes.

1964 A massive manhunt got under way across Britain after Charlie Wilson, one of the gang involved in the Great Train Robbery, broke out of the high-security Winson Green prison in Birmingham. He was on the run for four years, before being finally re-captured in Canada and returned to jail in Britain, where he served out the rest of his sentence. Wilson then moved to the Costa del Sol in Spain, was alleged to have become involved in drugs dealing and was shot dead by a hitman on 23rd April 1990 as he relaxed by his swimming pool.

1964 The death of Ian Fleming, the English novelist best known for his James Bond series of spy novels.


----------



## moviequeen1

1851
U.S inventor,Isaac Singer gets patent for the sewing machine
1908
Henry Ford Company builds 1st Model T Ford
1930
Clarence Birdseye granted patent for his method of freezing food quickly
1981
IBM unveils its first PC
2015
London archaelogists discover a mass grave of 30 bodies from  the 1655 plague


----------



## RadishRose

1865 Joseph Lister performs 1st antiseptic surgery 

1869 Self-proclaimed Emperor Joshua Abraham Norton of the USA issues edict abolishing the Democratic and Republican parties 

1936 120°F (49°C), Seymour, Texas (state record)


----------



## JustBonee

RadishRose said:


> *1936** 120°F (49°C), Seymour, Texas (state record)*



That record might get broken somewhere in the state today. ...   Man,  it's hot!


----------



## RadishRose

Bonnie said:


> That record might get broken somewhere in the state today. ...   Man,  it's hot!


Oh, I hope not, Bonnie!


----------



## Furryanimal

1809 The birth, in Much Wenlock (Shropshire) of William Penny Brookes, English surgeon who was especially known for inspiring the modern Olympic Games, the Wenlock Olympian Games and for his promotion of physical education and personal betterment. There is this memorial to him (see 

 picture) in the parish church and much more information in the Much Wenlock Museum (see 

 picture).
http://www.wenlock-olympian-society.org.uk/


----------



## moviequeen1

1889
Willam Gray patents coin operated telephone
1961
construction of the Berlin Wall begins in East Germany


----------



## Furryanimal

August 14th 
The 52nd  anniversary of the Marine Offences Act which closed down most of the so called Pirate stations broadcasting from ships in the North Sea


----------



## moviequeen1

1880
The Cologne Cathedral,the largest Gothic Cathedral in Northern Europe is completed,construction started in 1248
1937
The Appalacian Trail is completed spanning 2,000 miles thru 14 states,Georgia- Maine
1985
Michael Jackson buys 251 copyrighted songs written by Lennon&McCartney


----------



## Furryanimal

August 15th 1952 9 inches of rain fall creates a 20 ft wave in Lynmouth, England, killing 34


----------



## moviequeen1

1620
The Mayflower leaves Southhampton,England with 102 pilgrims on board
1911
Crisco shortening is introduced by Proctor&Gamble
1965
The Beatles play in front of 55,000 fans at Shea Stadium in NYC
1969
Woodstock Music&Arts Festival opens on Max Yasgur's farm in Bethel,NY


----------



## Furryanimal

August 16th

16 August1819The _Peterloo Massacre_ took place in Manchester at St. Peter’s Fields.
https://www.britannica.com/event/Peterloo-Massacre


----------



## moviequeen1

1896
gold was discovered by George Carmack in Klondike,Alaska
1898
Edwin Prescott patents the roller coaster
1954
Sports Illustrated Magazine debuts
1962
Ringo Starr replaces original Beatles drummer,Pete Best


----------



## JustBonee

Today in history ... 1977  Elvis died... 42 years old


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Furryanimal

It had to be somone


17 August1896Mrs. Bridget Driscoll of Croydon, Surrey, became the first pedestrian in Britain to die after being hit by a car.


----------



## moviequeen1

1903
Joseph Pulitzer donates $1 million to Columbia University,the beginning of awarding Pulitzer Prizes in America
1945
Korea was divided into North and South along the 38th parallel


----------



## Furryanimal

*On This Day - 18th August*
1587 An expedition led by Sir Walter Raleigh landed at what is now Roanoke Island, North Carolina. Seven days later, Virginia Dare, granddaughter of governor John White, became the first child of English parentage to be born in America.

1783 A huge fireball meteor was seen across Britain. Analysis of observations indicated that the meteor entered the Earth's atmosphere over the North Sea, before passing over the east coast of Scotland and England and the English Channel. It finally broke up, after a passage within the atmosphere of around a thousand miles over south-western France or northern Italy.

1825 Scottish explorer Alexander Gordon Laing became the first European to reach Timbuktu, now in Mali. He was murdered there the following month.


----------



## moviequeen1

1587
Virginia Dare 1st child to be born on America soil of English parents
1894
U.S. Congress creates Bureau of Immigration
1969
last day of Woodstock Music Festival with Jimi Hendrix& Band of Gypsys as the final act


----------



## Furryanimal

Going slightly off topic-
Several days in history


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 19th
1856
Gail Borden received patent for his process of condensing milk by vacuum
1993
Mattel and Fisher Price toy companies merge
1995
Shannon Faulkner,1st woman to attended the Citadel,quits after 5 days


----------



## RadishRose

Furryanimal said:


> Going slightly off topic-
> Several days in history


That was fun! Thanks, Furryanimal.


----------



## Furryanimal

August 20th

1895Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Norwood Builder" (BG)
1896Dial telephone patented


----------



## Furryanimal

RadishRose said:


> That was fun! Thanks, Furryanimal.


There's another one on New York.


----------



## moviequeen1

1866
Pres Andrew Johnson formally declares Civil War is over
1920
In Canton,Ohio the American Professional Football Assoc forms,later changed to National Football League


----------



## Furryanimal

http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/historic_figures/william_iv.shtml
21 August1765King William IV born. William would go on to serve in the Royal Navy, earning him the nickname the “Sailor King”.


----------



## moviequeen1

1878
a group of lawyers,judges and law professors form the American Bar Assoc in Saratoga,NY
1888
William Seward Burroughs patents the adding machine
1942
Walt Disney's animated movie"Bambi' based on the book by Felix Sallen is released
1959
Hawaii become the U.S. 50th state


----------



## Furryanimal

*22nd of August 1642 *: English Civil war Begins


----------



## moviequeen1

1865
William Shepard received patent for his invention of liquid soap
1906
The Victor Talking Machine in Camden,NJ begins to manufacture the Victrola.The hand cranked unit with horn cabinet sells for $ 200
1932
BBC begins experimental TV broadcasts


----------



## Furryanimal

1991 - Tim Berners-Lee, inventor of the World Wide Web opened the WWW to new users.

Wonder if anything came of it..


----------



## moviequeen1

1839
British capture Hong Kong from China
1904
Hard D.Weed patents  grip tread tires for cars
1948
The World Council of Churches is formed by 147 churches from 44 countries
2017
The Atacama Desert{in Chile} the driest place in the world begins to bloom thanks to unexpected rainfall


----------



## Warrigal

2001 A French stuntman hangs from the statue of Liberty for half an hour when a stunt goes wrong.

Thierry Devaux was a French stuntman who intended to parasail into the statue, then bungee jump off the top. The initial part of his stunt worked, but when he bungee-jumped from the torch, his bungee cord became entangled in the torch, where he hung for half an hour. Eventually, Devaux was arrested by the police and charged with four misdemeanours, including trespassing.


----------



## Furryanimal

August 24th
24 Aug, 1814 - British Burn Down Washington D.C.
1814 : During the War of 1812, In 1814 British Troops led by General Robert Ross entered the US capital of Washington D.C. and and burned many of the public buildings down, including the White House and the US Capitol building.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

August 24th ,79-
Mt Vesuvius erupts, buries Roman Pompeii and Herculaneum, 15,000 die


----------



## moviequeen1

1456
The printing of the Gutenberg Bible is completed
1891
Thomas Edison patents the motion picture camera
1932
Ameila Earhart becomes the 1st woman to fly non-stop across the U.S.
1992
Hurricane Andrew slams into South Florida,44 people die,$25 billion in damages was recorded
2011
Steve Jobs,co founder of Apple resigns because of illness,Tim Cook succeeds him as CEO


----------



## RadishRose

1853 1st potato chips prepared by chef George Crum at Moon's Lake House, near Saratoga Springs, New York (popular legend says he invented though earlier recipes exist) 

1876 Riot abolishes fairs in Amsterdam, 2 killed 

1940 Luftwaffe bombs London


----------



## Furryanimal

August 25th 1835


----------



## moviequeen1

1916
The National Park Service is established,part of the U.S. Dept of Interior
1949
"Father Knows Best' makes its debut on NBC radio
1954
'Father Knows Best' debuts as TV show runs from '54-'63. Robert Young'Jim Anderson' only cast member to be on both shows


----------



## RadishRose

Furryanimal said:


> August 25th 1835


Interesting video!


----------



## RadishRose

1609 Galileo demonstrates his 1st telescope to Venetian lawmakers 

1829 President Jackson makes an offer to buy Texas, but Mexican government refuses 

1910 Yellow Cab is founded.


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 26th
1873
The St Louis,Missouri school board approves the 1st public kindergarten
1959
British Motor Corp introduces the Morris Mini-Minor which was design by Alex Issigonis.It was only 10 feet long seats 4 passengers. 5.3 million were sold around the world,production ceased in 2000
On a personal note,we had one of those for about a yr


----------



## RadishRose

moviequeen1 said:


> Aug 26th
> 1873
> The St Louis,Missouri school board approves the 1st public kindergarten
> 1959
> British Motor Corp introduces the Morris Mini-Minor which was design by Alex Issigonis.It was only 10 feet long seats 4 passengers. 5.3 million were sold around the world,production ceased in 2000
> On a personal note,we had one of those for about a yr


----------



## RadishRose

1968 "Hey Jude" single released by the Beatles (Billboard Song of the Year 1968, Billboard 10th biggest song of all time 2013)


----------



## Furryanimal

August 27th

1967: Beatles' manager Epstein dies
The Beatles' manager, Brian Epstein, is found dead at his Belgravia home in London.






​



1950: Television crosses the Channel


----------



## moviequeen1

1889
Charles G. Conn receives patent for metal clarinet
1921
J.E. Clair,owner of Acme Packing Co. buys pro football team for Green Bay,Wi. He names the team Green Bay Packers in tribute to those who worked in his plant


----------



## Furryanimal

August 28th
1189

Aug 28 Third Crusade: the Crusaders begin the Siege of Acre under Guy of Lusignan


----------



## moviequeen1

1898
Caleb Bradham renames his carbonated soft drink'Pepsi-Cola"
1907
The U.S. Parcel Service founded by James Casey in Seattle,Washington
1963
Martin Luther King,Jr gives his'I Have A Dream" speech addressing civil rights march at Lincoln Memorial in Washington,DC


----------



## Furryanimal

August 28th 1883
Slavery becomes illegal throughout the British Empire.


----------



## moviequeen1

1898
Goodyear Tire Co founded
1967
the final episode of TV show,'The Fugitive' starring late David Janssen airs, 78 million watch
2005
Hurricane Katrina makes 2nd & 3rd landfall as Category 3 storm,doing lots of damage  in the U.S Gulf Coast from Louisana to Fla panhandle. 1,836 people died,damage was $115 billion
On a personal note,4 months later I went with 8 members of my church,along with 6 other members from 2 other WNY Presbyterian churches to help with the cleanup.We went to D'Iberville,Miss a small gulf town near Biloxi.They got hit by the aftermath of both Hurricanes Rita&Katrina.  The population of 8,000 half lost everything,seeing the devastation up close was mind boggling.
I didn't go on the next mission trip back to Gulf Coast the following yr because emotionally I couldn't do it


----------



## Furryanimal

August 30th
1146 – European leaders outlaw crossbow, intending to end war for all time
That worked!


----------



## moviequeen1

1901
Hubert Booth patents the vacuum cleaner
1967
U.S. Senate confirms Thurgood Marshall as 1st African American Supreme Court Justice


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 31
1897
Thomas Edison patents the kinetoscope,a device which produces moving pictures
1997
Princess Diana dies in car crash in Paris tunnel 
2006
Edvard Munch's famous painting,'The Scream' which was stolen in '04 is recovered from a raid by
Norweign police


----------



## Furryanimal

September 1st
1939 Adolf Hitler orders extermination of mentally ill through the "T4 Euthanasia Program," arguing that wartime "was the best time for the elimination of the incurably ill"


----------



## moviequeen1

1897
Boston,Mass subway opens becoming the 1st underground rapid transit system in North America
1985
A joint U.S-French expedition with Dr.Robert Ballard,Jean Louis Michel find the Titantic off the coast of Newfoundland
1995
The Rock n Roll Hall of Fame opens in Cleveland,Ohio


----------



## RadishRose

1715 King Louis XIV of France dies after a reign of 72 years—the longest of any major European monarch. 

1939 World War II starts when Germany invades Poland by attacking the Free City of Danzig 

1945 V-J Day, formal Surrender of Japan aboard USS Missouri marks the end of WW II (US date, 2nd September in Japan)


----------



## Furryanimal

September 2nd
September 2, 1666 - The Great Fire of London began in a bakery in Pudding Lane near the Tower. Over the next three days more than 13,000 houses were destroyed, although only six lives were believed lost.

September 2, 1752 - The British ended their use of the Julian calendar, switching instead to the Gregorian calendar, resulting in a major adjustment as Wednesday, September 2, was followed by Thursday, September 14. The correction resulted in rioting by people who felt cheated and demanded the missing eleven days back.


----------



## moviequeen1

1789
The U.S. Treasury Dept was established
1963
 CBS and NBC expand their newscasts to 30 min
1969
NBC cancels the original 'Star Trek '66-'69


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 3rd
1783
The American Revolutionary War ends between U.S. and Great Britian after signing the Treaty of Paris in Paris,France
1977
the final episode of CBS comedy,'The Mary Tyler Moore Show' '70-'77 airs 
The show was nominated for 69 Emmy awards over its 7 yr run,won 29


----------



## Furryanimal

1189 - Richard The Lion-Hearted was crowned King of England at Westminster Abbey.
September 3rd.And Britain declared war on Germany in 1939.


----------



## Furryanimal

On This Day
SEPTEMBER4*What Happened on September 4**Important Events*

476 Romulus Augustulus, last Western Roman Emperor, abdicates after forces led by Odoacer invade Rome. Traditional End of the Western Roman Empire
1609 Navigator Henry Hudson first European to discover island of Manhattan [or Sep 11]


1682 English astronomer Edmond Halley observes the comet named after him
1781 Los Angeles is founded by 44 Spanish speaking mestizos in the Bahia de las Fumas (Bay of Smokes)


----------



## moviequeen1

1888
George Eastman patents his 1st roll film camera and registers it as 'Kodak'
1957
Gov. Orval Faubus of Arkansas calls in the National Guard to prevent 9 black students from entering Little Rock's Central High School
1998
"Google' is formally incorporated by 2 Stanford college students,Larry Page,Sergery Brin
2002
late actress, Doris Roberts testifies in front of U.S. Congressional panel discussing age discrimination which was prevelant in Hollywood


----------



## Furryanimal

6 Sept, 2009 - Papua New Guinea New Rat Species 
2009 : A new species of rat was discovering in Papua New Guinea. The species is one of the largest types of rats in the world and is found only in the Mount Bosavi crater.
I'm a day early!


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 5th
1987
"American Bandstand'  hosted by Dick Clark ends its 30 yr afternoon run


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 6th
1716
The 1st light house in North America was built in Boston,Mass
1899
 Carnation began to process its 1st can of evaporated milk
1995
Baltimore Oriole baseball player,Cal Ripken,Jr breaks Lou Gehrig's record of playing in 2,131 straight games


----------



## Furryanimal

*1522*
One of the five ships that set out in Ferdinand Magellan's trip around the world makes it back to Spain. Only 15 of the original 265 men that set out survived. Magellan was killed by natives in the Philippines.


----------



## Furryanimal

September 7th
  Tasmanian tiger extinct
   In 1936, the last known Tasmanian Tiger (Thylacine) died at the Hobart Zoo. This dog-like marsupial, named from its striped hind-quarters, was the first known mammal species to become extinct in Tasmania. The animal had been systematically exterminated by European settlers as an undesirable predator of farm animals. After it was eliminated in the wild, a few remained alive in zoos, but no effort was made to breed the species.


----------



## moviequeen1

1915
Johnny Grulle patents his Raggedy Ann doll
1930
"Blondie' made its 1st appearance in comic strips
1979
ESPN{Entertainment&Sports Programming} makes it debut


----------



## norman

Sept., 7 , 1940  
Germany attacks London with 300 bombers and continued for 57 days killing 40,000 persons and destroying 1 million homes.
Sept., 7,  1978
Investigation begins of who killed President Kennedy, still an unsolved mystery.


----------



## Furryanimal

September 8th
*1565*

Spanish explorers found St. Augustine, Florida, the first permanent European settlement in what is now the United States.

*1628*

John Endecott arrives with colonists at Salem, Massachusetts, where he will become the governor.

*1644*

The Dutch colony of New Amsterdam surrenders to the British fleet that sails into its harbor. Five years later, the British change the name to New York.


----------



## moviequeen1

1504
Michaelanglo's statue of David was unveiled in Florence
1966
ABC comedy,'That Girl' starring Marlo Thomas debuts.The late,Ted Bessell played her boyfriend,'Donald'


----------



## rgp

norman said:


> Sept., 7 , 1940
> Germany attacks London with 300 bombers and continued for 57 days killing 40,000 persons and destroying 1 million homes.
> Sept., 7,  1978
> Investigation begins of who killed President Kennedy, still an unsolved mystery.




 Is the Kennedy killing listed as an unsolved mystery?

 I thought the whole Oswald thing was set in stone, as far as the history books are concerned?


----------



## norman

rgp said:


> Is the Kennedy killing listed as an unsolved mystery?
> 
> I thought the whole Oswald thing was set in stone, as far as the history books are concerned?


I have read every account available on the Kennedy assassination, as for recorded history, recorded history in many instances is wrong  I believed the reported news information until I understood why certain entities (people) would benefit from his death.  I am not interested in debating it and you probably would not either.  It happened to long ago and his death did not change the course of history, but the investigation was a cover up  in my opinion.        An example of cover ups is Jeffrey  Epstein, can you imagine how many people would have been brought  down if he had not hung himself. lol


----------



## Vega_Lyra

September 8th1968

France performs nuclear test at Mururoa atoll


----------



## norman

September 8, 1943:  World War 2, Italy surrendered,  Germany denounced it as a cowardly act.
September 8, 1900: A hurricane in Galveston, Texas killed an estimated 8000 people


----------



## Furryanimal

September 9th

*1948 Kim Il-sung Establishes North Korea *
After the Second World War, the Korean peninsula had been divided across the 38th parallel. The northern part was occupied by the Soviets while the south was occupied by the Americans. The Cold War impeded unification and on October 9, 1948, Kim Il-sung declared the creation of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea with the support of the USSR.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

September 9th 
1965 - Tibet was made an autonomous region of China


----------



## moviequeen1

1926
NBC{National Broadcasting Company} created by Radio Corp of America
1956
Elvis Presley appears on The Ed Sullivan Show for 1st time
2015
Queen Elizabeth II becomes Britain's longest reigning monarch,63 yrs


----------



## moviequeen1

1953
Swanson begins selling its 1st 'TV Dinner'
1955
CBS's western,"Gunsmoke" debuts. When it ended its run in 1975, it was the longest running show on TV."Law&Order" SVU' now holds that title
1966
Neil Diamond's 1st Billboard chart success with'Cherry,Cherry'


----------



## RadishRose

1988 -18] Hurricane Gilbert, kills 300 in Jamaica, Texas & Yucatan 

1990 Ellis Island reopens as a museum 

1992 Lucy in Peanuts comics raises her Pyschiatric Help from 5 cents to 47 cents


----------



## Furryanimal

September 11th
Victory in Battle
1777 Battle of Brandywine, Pennysylvania; Americans lose to the British, Polish soldier Casimir Pulaski saves life of George Washington


----------



## Vega_Lyra

September 11th 
1951- Florence Chadwick becomes 1st woman to swim English Channel from England to France. It takes 16 hours & 19 minutes


----------



## moviequeen1

1883
James Cutler patents mail chute
1936
Pres. Franklin Roosevelt dedicates Boulder Dam in Nevada.The name was later changed to Hoover Dam in honor of President,Hubert Hoover
1974
NBC drama,"Little House on The Prairie' debuts,ends its run in '83


----------



## Furryanimal

September 12, 1977 - Steve Biko, the South African black civil rights leader, died while he was in police detention.

September 12, 1990 - A treaty was signed by East and West Germany and the Allies of World War II allowing for the restoration of sovereignty to a re-unified Germany.

Birthday - African American Olympic athlete Jesse Owens (1913-1980) was born in Oakville, Alabama (as James Cleveland Owens). He won four medals in track and field at the 1936 Olympic Games in Berlin, defeating Nazi athletes and disappointing Nazi leader Adolf Hitler.


----------



## jerry old

I'm a history buff, but *today is to honor, to remember9/11 *,  it seems like yesterday.
I am surprised, puzzle, a bit sad-where is the 9/11 thread, where are the postings...


----------



## Furryanimal

jerry r. garner said:


> I'm a history buff, but *today is to honor, to remember9/11 *,  it seems like yesterday.
> I am surprised, puzzle, a bit sad-where is the 9/11 thread, where are the postings...


There was a thread in news and hot topics..As there was on other forums of which I am a member.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 12th
1958
U. S. Supreme Court orders all white Central High School in Little Rock,Ark to intergrate
1959
NBC western,"Bonanza" debuts,ends in'73 
A couple interesting facts about the show:
1. Pernell Roberts who played eldest son'Adam',left show in '65
2. Dan Blocker who played'Hoss' died before beginning of '72-'73 season,show was cancelled couple months later because of poor ratings
1992
Mae Jemison,physican&astronaut becomes 1st African American woman to go into space aboard Endeavour STS-47


----------



## Furryanimal

September 13th

1960 A movement to ban Ray Peterson's new single "Tell Laura I Love Her" begins in the UK when it is feared that the song's powerful story of a stock-car driver who dies young while racing for his girl's love will inspire a "death cult" amongst teens.


----------



## moviequeen1

1948
Margaret Chase Smith{R,Maine} elected Senator,becomes the 1st woman to serve in both houses of Congress
1955
Swiss inventor,George de Mestral is granted a patent of what would be known as Velcro
1974
One of my favorite TV shows from the 70's,"The Rockford Files" "74-'80 debuts starring the late James Garner,as detective,'Jim Rockford', late Noah Berry,Jr plays his dad'Rocky'
James won his only Emmy as Best Actor in Drama in'77
The show won Best Drama in '80
The theme song written by Mike Post,hit # 10 on Billboard's top 60 pop singles in '75


----------



## norman

Milton Hershey founder of Hershey Cocoa was born..Sept., 13, 1857  they say he was a sweet guy.


----------



## Furryanimal

*Dancer Isadora Duncan is killed in car accident*
On September 14, 1927, dancer Isadora Duncan is strangled in Nice, France, when the enormous silk scarf she is wearing gets tangled in the rear hubcaps of her open car. (“Affectations,” said Gertrude Stein when she heard the news of Duncan’s death, “can be dangerous.”)
https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/dancer-isadora-duncan-is-killed-in-car-accident


----------



## moviequeen1

1814
Francis Scott Key's poem, "Defense of Fort McHenry' turns into U.S. national anthem,"The Star Spangled Banner'
1886
George Anderson of Memphis,Tenn patents typewritter ribbon
1960
Iraq,Kuwait,Saudi Arabia Venezula form OPEC{Org of Petroleum Exporting Countries}
1985
classic NBC comedy,'The Golden Girls' '85-'92 debuts
The cast members Bea Arthur'Dorothy',Betty White"Rose',Rue McClanhan'Blanche",Estelle Getty'Sophia'. The show would win 11 Emmys,inc Best Comedy '86,'87.The actresses all won Emmys either for Best actress,or Supp actress in comedy..Betty White is  only cast member still with us


----------



## norman

Sept, 14th 1966 Minimum Wage Rate raised to *$1.40  *(in 1956 I was working for .75 per hour, gas was .29 per gallon)


----------



## Furryanimal

September 15tn
*1588*

The Spanish Armada, which attempted to invade England, is destroyed by a British fleet.

*1776*

The British occupy Manhattan.


----------



## moviequeen1

1835
Charles Darwin on board of HMS Beagle arrives at Galapagos Island
1928
Scottish bacteriologist,Alexander Fleming discovers pencillin while studying influneza
1949
TV show'The Lone Ranger' '49-'57 debuts on ABC starring Clayton Moore,Jay Silverheels as 'Tonto'
1997
Google.com is registered as a domain name


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 16th
1630
Mass. village of Shawmut changes its name to Boston
1976
American Episcopal Church allows women to be ordained as priests and bishops
1984
NBC police drama,'Miami Vice' '84-'89 debuts,starring Don Johnson'Det Sonny Crocket',Phillip Michael Thomas"Det  Ricardo Tubbs'. Another favorite show cop show I watched every week
ON a personal note,Anthony Yerkovich, creator of the show is from my hometown,Buffalo,NY.He was also one of the writers for 'Hill St. Blues'. He owns an upscale restaurant in Santa Monica,CA called'The Buffalo Club". Anthony's sister in-law,Sasha is the exec director of'Canopy of Neighbors' where I volunteer 2 mornings/wk


----------



## Kris148

September 17:

1928 US National Championship Men's Tennis: Frenchman Henri Cochet wins his only US title; beats American Frank Hunter 4-6, 6-4, 3-6, 7-5, 6-3
1929 British troops begin withdrawal from occupied Germany


1931 1st LP record demonstrated (RCA Victor, NYC), venture failed
1931 Operetta "Viktoria & Her Hussar" by Paul Abraham (adapted for English by Harry Graham) premieres in London at Palace Theatre h
1931 Red Sox Earl Webb sets record with 65 en route to 67 doubles


----------



## moviequeen1

1787
U. S. Constitution is signed by delegates at Philadelphia Convention
1972
CBS  long running  TV show,"M*A*S*H"  '72- '83 debuts,an anti war comedy set in Korea in the 50's
The title stands for Mobile Army Surgical Hospital. One of the actors ,Gary Burghoff who played'Radar'  played same character in movie version. The series finale'Goodbye,Farewell, Amen" drew  a record 106 million viewers still # 1 for TV show
1978
Anwar Sadat,Menachem Begin and Pres.Jimmy Carter sign The Camp David Peace Accords,which was framework for peace between Egypt and Israel.


----------



## RadishRose

Furryanimal said:


> *Dancer Isadora Duncan is killed in car accident*
> On September 14, 1927, dancer Isadora Duncan is strangled in Nice, France, when the enormous silk scarf she is wearing gets tangled in the rear hubcaps of her open car. (“Affectations,” said Gertrude Stein when she heard the news of Duncan’s death, “can be dangerous.”)
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/dancer-isadora-duncan-is-killed-in-car-accident


I remember that scene in the movie-


----------



## RadishRose

1859 Joshua Abraham Norton, English-born resident of San Francisco, proclaims himself his Imperial Majesty Emperor Norton I, Emperor of the United States of America


----------



## Furryanimal

18th September
1850 
Congress passed the Fugitive Slave Act, which required the return of escaped slaves to their owners.


----------



## MeAgain

Furryanimal said:


> 18th September
> 1850
> Congress passed the Fugitive Slave Act, which required the return of escaped slaves to their owners.



The Africans sold their own all over the world and it is terrible that they still sell them today. An evil thing to sell humans and to buy them too.
  Skip to 1 minute into video if you like.


----------



## moviequeen1

1851
The 1st issue of the New York Times was published,cost 2 cents. The daily paper costs $3 now
1899
Scott Joplin receives copyright for his composition,'Maple Leaf Rag'
1947
Pres. Harry Truman establishes the CIA{Central Intelligence Agency}
1965
NBC comedy'Get Smart' '65-'70 debuts which was a  funny spoof on secret agent  genre. Don Adams played Maxwell Smart,Barbara Feldon was 'Agent '99.'The show was created by Mel Brooks and Buck Henry


----------



## RadishRose

1679 New Hampshire becomes a county in Massachusetts Bay Colony 

1812 Great Fire of Moscow burns out after 5 days, 75% of the city destroyed and 12,000 killed 

1872 King Oscar II accedes to the throne of Sweden-Norway


----------



## Furryanimal

September 19th
*





Event of Interest*
1356 English forces under Edward the Black Prince defeat French at Battle of Poitiers and capture the French King during the Hundred Years War


----------



## moviequeen1

1854
Henry Meyer patents the sleeping rail car
1893
New Zealand becomes the 1st country to allow all women the right to vote
1960
 Chubby Checker's song'The Twist' hits #1 on Billboard Top 100 Chart
1970
classic CBS comedy,'The Mary Tyler Moore' show '70-'77 debuts with a terrific ensemble cast
MTM as'Mary',Ed Asner'Lou Grant', Gavin MacLeod'Murray',Ted Knight'Ted Baxter',Valerie Harper'Rhoda',JOhn Amos'Gordy',Georgia Engel'Georgette',Betty White'Sue Ann Nivens,Cloris Leachman'Phyliss'
The remaining cast members still with us,Ed Asner,Betty White,JOhn Amos,Gavin MacLeod,Cloris Leachman


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 20th
1859
George Simpson patents the electric range
1990
East&West Germany ratify reunification
1999
NBC debuts,"Law&Order: SVU{Special Victims Unit} a spin off of "Law &Order",which is now the longest drama on TV,21 yrs
Mariska Hargitay Det 'Olivia Benson" and Christopher Meloni" Det Elliott Stabler co starred ,Chris left the show in 2011.Mariska is still on the show


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mariska Hargitay is the daughter of the late Jane Mansfield.
Asleep in the back of the vehicle, Mariska, then three-and-a-half years old, was left with a zigzag scar on one side of her head.
She wears her hair on the right side of her head to cover the scar.
.


----------



## Furryanimal

September 21st
*1327*
Edward II of England is murdered by order of his wife.


----------



## moviequeen1

1930
Johann Ostermeyer patents the flashbulb
1937
JRR Tolken's book'The Hobbit' is published
1957
CBS long running legal drama'Perry Mason' '57-'66 debuts.
Raymond Burr played 'Perry Mason,Barbara Hale  his devoted secretary,'Della Street',William Hopper,Mason's private detective"Paul Drake',William Talman 'DA Hamilton Burger'
In 1985,NBC aired a reunion movie'Perry Mason Returns' with Burr and Hale


----------



## RadishRose

1995 The Hindu milk miracle occurs: statues of the Hindu God Ganesh begin drinking milk when spoonfuls were placed near their mouths


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 22
1499
Switzerland becomes an independent state
1981
Sandra Day O'Connor is appointed Supreme Court Justice
1999
NBC political drama'The West Wing" '99-'06 debuts starring Martin Sheen as'Pres Jed Bartlett'.Other cast members,John Spencer'Leo',chief of staff,Bradley Whitford'Josh" deputy chief of staff,Allison Janney'CJ",press sec,Richard Schiff'Toby',communications director. The show was created by Alan Sorkin,loved that show


----------



## Furryanimal

September 22nd 
- In 1999, Diana Ross was arrested at London’s Heathrow Airport after allegedly assaulting a female security officer during a pat-down. The “Stop! In The Name of Love” singer accused the officer of touching her breast. Ross was detained for several hours but released without charges.


----------



## Furryanimal

September 23


1930: Johannes Ostermeier was issued a patent for the flash bulb used in photography.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

September 23 
1986 -Congress selects the rose as US national flower


----------



## moviequeen1

1884
Herman Hollerith patents his mechanical tabulating machine which starts data processing


----------



## Furryanimal

The Munsters premier
September 24th 1964




Phoebe Munster?Some things had to change.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 24th
1742
Faneuil Hall opens to the public in Boston,Mass
1958
'The Donna Reed Show '58-'66 debuts on ABC. The sitcom  starred Donna Reed,Carl Betz played her  husband "Alex",who was a pediatrican.Their 2 kids were played by Shelly Fabares"Mary',Paul Petersen'Jeff'.
Shelley's song'Johnny Angel" was # 1 on 1962 Billboard Top 100 Chart
1968
CBS news magazine '60 MInutes' debuts,still on the air


----------



## Furryanimal

September 25th

1066 Battle of Stamford Bridge: English army under King Harold II defeat invading Norwegians led by King Harald Hardrada and Harold's brother Tostig, who were both killed
Shortly afterwards Harold died at Hastings.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 26
1969
The Beatles release'Abbey Road' album
1973
The Concorde made its 1st non stop crossing from Washington,DC- Paris in record breaking time 3 hrs,33 min


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 27th
1892
book matches  are patented by Diamond Match Co
1954
"The Tonight Show' debuts on NBC with 1st host,comedian,Steve Allen
1962
Marine biologist,Rachel Carson's book' Silent Spring' is published.Its about the impact of pesticides used in U.S. environment


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 28th
1955
The World Series was 1st televised in color, teams were NY Yankees vs Brooklyn Dodgers
1961
NBC medical drama'Dr Kildare' '61-'66 debuted,starring Richard Chamberlain'Dr James Kildare' and Raymond Massey as'Dr Gillespie'.I had a huge crush on Chamberlain,still like him today.He recorded the theme song from the show'3 Stars Will Shine Tonight" which was # 10 on Billboard Charts in 1962


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 29th
1789
The U.S. War Dept establishes a regular Army
1950
Bell Laboratories created telephone answering machine
1986
CBS sitcom'Designing Women' '86-'93 debuts. The show was about 4 women who own 'Sugarbakers' an upscale interior decorating business in Atlanta,Ga. The cast members were Dixie Carter,Delta Burke,Annie Potts,Jean Smart. Meshach Taylor played their handyman/delivery guy'Anthony'. This was a funny show,enjoyed watching it every week.Delta Burke left the show in '91 a dispute with the producers 
2008
Stock market took a tumble dropping 777 pts after Lehman Brothers and Washington Mutual declared bankruptcies


----------



## RadishRose

1916 American oil tycoon John D. Rockefeller becomes the world's first billionaire 

1927 Telephone service begins between US & Mexico 

1950 Telephone Answering Machine created by Bell Laboratories


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 30th
1935
Pres. Franklin Roosevelt dedicates the Hoover Dam which borders states Arizona,Nevada
1953
Earl Warren is appointed Chief Justice of U.S. Supreme Court
1984
CBS's long running detective show'Murder She Wrote' '84-'96 debuts starring Angela Landsbury who played"Jessica Fletcher'.She lived in Cabot Cove,Maine,she wrote mystery novels,was a talented amateur detective


----------



## Furryanimal

*





Event of Interest*
1661 Yachting begins in England; King Charles II beats his brother James, Duke of York racing from Greenwich to Gravesend.October 1st.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

October1st
1888 - National Geographic magazine publishes for the 1st time


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 1st
1868
Louisa May Alcott's book'Little Women is published in America
1888
National Geographic Magazine debuts
1940
Penn turnpike becomes 1st toll super highway in U.S.
1962
Johnny Carson debuts as host of NBC's 'The Tonight Show'. His last show was May 22,1992
1971
Walt Disney World in Fla opens to the public


----------



## RadishRose

1907 Plaza Hotel (5th Av & 59th Str, NY) opens 

1939 Winston Churchill calls Russia a "riddle wrapped in a mystery inside an enigma"

1955 "Honeymooners" premieres


----------



## Furryanimal

1452England’s last Plantagenet King Richard III is born.
October 2nd


----------



## moviequeen1

1950
Charles Schultz's comic strip'Charlie Brown' later changed to 'Peanuts' 1st appears in 9 nationwide newspapers
1985
Actor Rock Hudson becomes the 1st known celebrity who died of AIDS related complications.He was 59
2016
Vin Scully,long time LA Dodgers broadcaster calls his final game after record 67 MLB seasons


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 3
1863
Pres Lincoln designates the last Thurs in Nov as Thanksgiving Day
1955
CBS long running children's show'Captain Kangeroo' '55-'84 debuts
Bob Keeshan played the'Capt',other characters were 'Mr. Green Jeans,Dancing Bear,Grandfather clock,Bunny Rabbit
I remember watching this show when I was a young child.At the time I couldn't figure out how the grandfather clock could talk. It was the longest running children's show in its day


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Oct 4
World Animal Day


----------



## IrisSenior

In addition to World Animal Day, it is also National Golf Lovers Day; National Taco Day and National Vodka Day. I am tending towards the Animal Day as the rest are meaningless to me.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 4th
1535
The 1st complete English language Bible was printed in Zurich,Switzerland
1883
The Orient Express made its debut trip from Paris-Instanbul
1957
CBS debuts sitcom'Leave It to Beaver' '57-'63. This was one of my favorite shows from my childhood
Jerry Mathers as Theodore"Beaver" Cleaver',Tony Dow as older brother'Wally',Ken Osmond as Wally's friend'Eddie Haskell' who was a bully to younger kids. Hugh Beaumont as their dad'Ward',Barbara Billingsley as their mom'June'
Jerry&Tony continued acting when the series ended,Ken Osmond became a Los Angeles police officer
They are the  surviving cast members still with us
2006
Wikileaks debuts created by Julian Assange a internet activist


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 5th
1947
Pres. Harry Truman makes 1st televised Presidential address from the White House
1962
The 1st James Bond movie'Dr No' based on novel by Ian Fleming,starring Sean Connery premieres in London
2003
The Chicago Cubs won their 1st postseason series since the 1908 World Series


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 6th
1948
Mary Leakey,a paleoanthropologist finds 1st partial fossil skull ancestor of apes&human on Rusenga Island in Kenya,Africia
1956
Dr Albert Sabin discovers oral polio vacine
2000
CBS's new police/crime show'CSI: Crime Scene Investigations" debuts '00-'15.
I really liked this show,I thought it was well written with believeable characters. In each episode you saw  how the investigators were able to piece together evidence so the police could solve the crime The 2 lead actors,William Petersen'"Gil Grissom' and Marg Helgenberger'Catherine' had wonderful onscreen chemistry.They both left the show,William in '09, Marg in '12 but came back for the final 
episode'15 There were 2 spinoffs "CSI: Miami' '02-'08 starring David Caruso,"CSI: NY" '04-'12 starring Gary Sinese.I watched "NY' version a couple of times,never watched'Miami' version


----------



## Furryanimal

October 7th
Event of interest
Event of Interest
1492 Christopher Columbus misses Florida when he changes course


----------



## Vega_Lyra

October 7th 
1950 – Mother Teresa establishes the Missionaries of Charity


----------



## moviequeen1

1919
KLM,Royal Dutch Airlines is established,its the oldest existing airlines
1968
Motion Picture Assoc of America adopts film rating system


----------



## Vega_Lyra

October 8th
1927 -"The Second Hundred Years" silent short film released starring Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy - 1st Laurel and Hardy film with them appearing as a team


----------



## moviequeen1

1873
The 1st women's prison run by women opens in Indiana Reformatory Institute
1957
Brooklyn Dodgers decide to move the team  to Los Angeles
2001
Pres George W. Bush announces establishment of office of Homeland Security


----------



## Ken N Tx

41 years ago my father passed away....  
.


----------



## RadishRose

1871 Forest fire destroys Peshtigo, Wisconsin, killing between 1,200 and 2,500 people, making it the deadliest wildfire in recorded history 

1892 Sergei Rachmaninoff first performs "Prelude in C-sharp-Minor" in Moscow


----------



## Furryanimal

October 9th
1967 Che Guevara Executed


----------



## Vega_Lyra

October 9th
1981 -Abolition of capital punishment in France.


----------



## moviequeen1

1888
Washington Monument opens to the public
1926
NBC{National Broadcasting Corp} forms
1984
Kathy Sullivan becomes the 1st woman to walk in space


----------



## Vega_Lyra

October 10th

1886 - 1st dinner jacket (tuxedo) worn to autumn ball at Tuxedo Park, NY


----------



## moviequeen1

1871
The Great Chicago Fire is finally extinguished after 3 days. The fire started around a small barn belonging to the O'Leary family,two thirds of the buildings were made of wood,fire quickly spread.
300 people died,100,000 left homeless,$ 222 million in damages
1973
Vice President,Spiro Agnew resigns after pleading no contest to allegations of tax fraud


----------



## Furryanimal

October 11th

*1899 *
The Boer War began in South Africa. 
*1915 *
English nurse Edith Cavell was executed by the Germans.


----------



## RadishRose

Furryanimal said:


> *1915 *
> English nurse Edith Cavell was executed by the Germans.


Despite international protest!


----------



## RadishRose

1890 Daughters of American Revolution founded

1929 JC Penney opens store #1252 in Milford, Delaware, making it a nationwide company with stores in all 48 U.S. states. 

1976 Mao Zedong's widow Jiang Qing & "Gang of Four" arrested & charged with plotting a coup


----------



## moviequeen1

1881
David Houston patents roll film for cameras
1975
NBC's Saturday Night Live debuts with late comedian,George Carlin as host
The original cast  ensemble " Not Ready For Primetime PLayers ''75-'80 were
Jane Curtin,Garrett Morris,Dan Aykroyd,Laraine Newman,late John Belushi,Gilda Radner,Chevy Chase-he left after the 1st yr,Bill Murray replaced him


----------



## Furryanimal

The Naked Ape is published October 12th
http://news.bbc.co.uk/onthisday/hi/dates/stories/october/12/newsid_3116000/3116329.stm


----------



## moviequeen1

1892
The U.S. Pledge of Allegiance was 1st recited in public schools during Columbus Day
1920
The Holland Tunnel which links Jersey City,NJ and NYC begins construction


----------



## Trade

1913. My mother was born. She would be 106 today. Except that she died at age 53. So she has now been dead almost as long as she was alive.


----------



## Olivia

My deepest remembrance to your mom, Trade.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 13
1792
The 1st publication of the "Old Farmer's Alamanac'
2010
After being trapped for 69 days,33 Chilean miners are finally freed and brought to the surface


----------



## Tommy

October 13, 1775
Establishment of the United States Navy.  Happy Birthday, Navy!
"_A good Navy is not a provocation to war. It is the surest guaranty of peace."_ - Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Furryanimal

*October 14th 1966
Harold is defeated at Hastings.Shot in the eye?The jury is out on that one..
https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/the-battle-of-hastings*


----------



## moviequeen1

1884
George Eastman patents paper strip photographic film
1926
AA Milne's book'Winnie The Pooh' was published
1947
Chuck Yeager became the 1st person to break the sound barrier.He was flying a Bell X-1 rocket plane over Rogers Dry Lake in Southern Calif


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 15th
1914
ACSAP{ American Society of Composers,Authors&Publishers} founded
1951
CBS classic sitcom'I Love Lucy" '51-'57 debuts starring Lucille Ball&real husband at the time Desi Arnaz.This was the 1st scripted show that was filmed in front of a live audience
In 2018,The National Comedy Center in Jamestown,NY,{Lucy's hometown} was opened to the public


----------



## RadishRose

1815 Napoleon Bonaparte arrives on island of St Helena to begin his exile 

1880 Cologne Cathedral, Germany completed, 633 years after it was begun 

1924 US President Calvin Coolidge declares Statue of Liberty a national monument


----------



## Pam

15th October, 1917 Dutch exotic dancer Mata Hari is executed by the French for passing military secrets to the Germans.

15th October, 1946 - Nazi war criminal Hermann Goering kills himself with cyanide two hours before he was due to be hanged.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

15th October

1940 -  "The Great Dictator", a satiric social commentary film by and starring Charlie Chaplin released


----------



## norman

15th October 1990

Mikhail Gorbachev awarded Nobel Peace Price 
France Mata Hari executed in Paris for espionage


----------



## Trade

Vega_Lyra said:


> 15th October
> 
> 1940 -  "The Great Dictator", a satiric social commentary film by and starring Charlie Chaplin released



Awesome movie! Still as relevant today as it was then.


----------



## Furryanimal

*On This Day - 16th October*
1555 English bishops Hugh Latimer and Nicholas Ridley were burnt at the stake for heresy.


1803 The birth of Robert Stephenson, the English civil engineer who built railways and bridges. Click the BB icons for pictures of his 

 Newcastle High Level Bridge, his 

 Britannia Bridge and his 

 Conwy Rail Bridge. A replica of Robert Stephenson's Rocket - (see 

 picture) is on view at the York Railway Museum.


1834 The original Houses of Parliament were almost completely destroyed by fire. The blaze, which started from overheated chimney flues, spread rapidly throughout the medieval complex and developed into the biggest conflagration to occur in London since the Great Fire of 1666. Westminster Hall and a few other parts of the old Houses of Parliament survived the blaze and were incorporated into the New Palace of Westminster, which was built over the following decades.


1847 Charlotte Bronte's novel Jane Eyre was published in London. The book's author used the pseudonym Currer Bell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


More about Haworth and the Brontes. Charlotte, brother Branwell and sisters Emily and Anne were all born at this house (see 

 picture) and this close up 

 picture in Thornton, West Yorkshire.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

16th October
1968 – Yasunari Kawabata becomes the first Japanese person to be awarded the Nobel Prize in Literature.


----------



## RadishRose

Furryanimal said:


> *On This Day - 16th October*
> 1555 English bishops Hugh Latimer and Nicholas Ridley were burnt at the stake for heresy.
> 
> 
> 1803 The birth of Robert Stephenson, the English civil engineer who built railways and bridges. Click the BB icons for pictures of his
> 
> Newcastle High Level Bridge, his
> 
> Britannia Bridge and his
> 
> Conwy Rail Bridge. A replica of Robert Stephenson's Rocket - (see
> 
> picture) is on view at the York Railway Museum.
> 
> 
> 1834 The original Houses of Parliament were almost completely destroyed by fire. The blaze, which started from overheated chimney flues, spread rapidly throughout the medieval complex and developed into the biggest conflagration to occur in London since the Great Fire of 1666. Westminster Hall and a few other parts of the old Houses of Parliament survived the blaze and were incorporated into the New Palace of Westminster, which was built over the following decades.
> 
> 
> 1847 Charlotte Bronte's novel Jane Eyre was published in London. The book's author used the pseudonym Currer Bell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More about Haworth and the Brontes. Charlotte, brother Branwell and sisters Emily and Anne were all born at this house (see
> 
> picture) and this close up
> 
> picture in Thornton, West Yorkshire.


These photos were so nice to see, @Furryanimal !


----------



## RadishRose

1384 Jadwiga is crowned King of Poland, despite being a woman 

1946 10 Nazi leaders are hanged as war criminals after Nuremberg war trials, including Wilhelm Keitel, Joachim von Ribbentrop and Alfred Jodl
*Learn More >>*

1986 US government shuts down due to disputes between President Reagan and the House


----------



## Furryanimal

*On This Day - 17th October*
1091 A tornado struck London. It was Britain's earliest reported tornado. The wooden London Bridge was demolished, and the church of St. Mary-le-Bow in the city of London was badly damaged. Other churches in the area were demolished, as were over 600, mostly wooden, houses.


1346 At the Battle of Neville's Cross, near Durham, the Scots were routed and King David II of Scotland was captured by Edward III of England and imprisoned in the Tower of London for eleven years.


1651 Defeated by Oliver Cromwell at Worcester, Charles II of England fled to France.


1727 The birth of John Wilkes, English political agitator and advocate of press freedom who, despite being elected to Parliament four times, was not allowed to take his seat. Eventually, working, and middle-class support secured him his rightful entry to Parliament where he fought for reforms and religious tolerance.


1855 A steel-making process was patented, by Englishman Sir Harry Bessemer.


1860 The world's first professional golf tournament was held, at Prestwick in Scotland.


----------



## moviequeen1

1888
Thomas Edison files a patent for optical phonograph{the 1st movie}
1979
Mother Teresa receives the Nobel Peace Prize
2006
The U. S. population reaches 300 million


----------



## Vega_Lyra

17th October
1933 – Albert Einstein flees Nazi Germany and moves to the United States.


----------



## Pam

17th October 1814 -The London Beer Flood.

The London Beer Flood was an accident at Meux & Co's Horse Shoe Brewery, London, on 17 October 1814. It took place when one of the 22-foot-tall wooden vats of fermenting porter burst. The pressure destroyed another vessel, and between 128,000 and 323,000 imperial gallons of beer were released.


----------



## TravelinMan

The worst earthquake in 82 years strikes San Francisco bay area minutes before the start of a World Series game there. The earthquake registers 6.9 on the Richter scale--67 are killed and damage is estimated at $10 billion.  A friend of mine was at the ball game and survived just fine, but getting home was a nightmare.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

18th October
1967 Walt Disney's "Jungle Book" film is released


----------



## moviequeen1

1867
United States paid $7.2 million to Russia to get formal possession of Alaska
1962
James Watson U.S. molecular biologist and his British collagues,Francis Crik,Maurice Wilkins win Nobel Prize in Medicine for their work in determining the structure of DNA
1992
Toronto Blue Jays become the 1st non-American baseball team to win the World Series,they beat the Atlanta Braves.
They repeated as champions following year beating Philadelphia Phillies


----------



## Pam

18th October

Died today in 1865...Lord Palmerston ('Pam' to the public), twice British prime minister. Renowned for his witty comments, his last words were said to be, "Die my dear doctor? That's the last thing I shall do."
 However as with much of his life, his death at Brocket Hall was surrounded by scandal. Rumours spread that he had died seducing a maid on the billiard table. The official line was that he died of a chill.


----------



## RadishRose

1009 The Church of the Holy Sepulchre in Jerusalem is destroyed by the Fatimid caliph Al-Hakim bi-Amr Allah, who hacks the Church's foundations down to bedrock 

1667 English fleet plunders Suriname plantations 

1767 Mason Dixon line, the boundary between Maryland & Pennsylvania agreed upon


----------



## jerry old

Trade posted his Mom.
Thee are great people wandering through all of our lives, we never took the time to notice until they were gone.  Famous?  In our lives, yes.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 19th
1919
The 1st Distinguished Service Medal awarded to Anne Howard Shaw
1983
U.S. Senate establishes Martin Luther King,Jr a federal holiday


----------



## Pam

Today in 1216...King John of England dies of dysentery and is succeeded by his nine-year-old son Henry III.


----------



## RadishRose

1943 Streptomycin, the first antibiotic remedy for tuberculosis, is isolated by researchers at Rutgers University 

1722 Frenchman C Hopffer patents the fire extinguisher 

1912 Tripoli (Libya) passes from Turkish to Italian control


----------



## Furryanimal

20 Oct.	1632	Birth of English architect Christopher Wren. Responsible for the rebuilding of St. Paul’s Cathedral following the Great Fire of London.


----------



## Keesha

moviequeen1 said:


> Toronto Blue Jays become the 1st non-American baseball team to win the World Series,they beat the Atlanta Braves.
> They repeated as champions following year beating Philadelphia Phillies


Yes indeed; the Toronto Blue Jays!!!


----------



## moviequeen1

Keesha,I was a huge Blue Jay fan back in the 90's,too bad they haven't come close to making it in the playoffs in last couple of yrs


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 20th
1803
U.S. Senate ratifies the Louisana Purchase
1864
Pres Abe Lincoln formally establishes Thanksgiving as a national holiday


----------



## Furryanimal

October 21st 1966
Aberfan, South Wales. At 9:15 a.m. on Friday 21st October 1966, the small community was changed forever. Tragedy struck when a waste tip slid down the mountainside into the mining village and the school. 144 people died, 116 of them were school children.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

October 21st
1520 – Ferdinand Magellan discovers a strait now known as the Strait of Magellan.


----------



## moviequeen1

1797
The USS Constitution{Old Ironsides} was launched in Boston,Mass
1917
The 1st U.S.Troops enter combat during WW1 near Nancy,France
1959
The Guggenheim Museum which was designed by Frank Lloyd Wright opens in NYC


----------



## IrisSenior

(Mon. Oct 21) It's voting day here.


----------



## Pam

21st October 1805 - Battle of Trafalgar: Admiral Nelson defeats combined French and Spanish fleet. Nelson shot and killed during battle.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 22nd
1884
International Meridan Conference in Washington,DC adopts Greenwich Median Time which creates 24 international time zones


----------



## Furryanimal

moviequeen1 said:


> Oct 22nd
> 1884
> International Meridan Conference in Washington,DC adopts Greenwich Median Time which creates 24 international time zones



and we will be back on GMT on Sunday+


----------



## RadishRose

1883 New York's original Metropolitan Opera House has its grand opening with a performance of the opera "Faust" 

1836 Sam Houston inaugurated as 1st elected President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## Pam

1707 Four British Royal Navy ships ran aground near the Isles of Scilly. Admiral Sir Cloudesley Shovell and more than 1,400 sailors drowned in one of the worst maritime disasters in the history of Britain. It was later determined that the main cause of the disaster was the navigators' inability to accurately calculate their positions.

1910 American born Doctor Hawley Crippen was convicted at the Old Bailey Central Criminal Court in London of poisoning his wife Cora. Crippen was hanged on November 23rd at Pentonville prison.


----------



## Furryanimal

Today in history, October 23: Apple releases the iPod
On this day in 2001, Apple introduced the first iPod, advertised with the tagline “1000 songs in your pocket”.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Oct 23rd
1952 "Limelight" premieres directed, written, produced and starring Charlie Chaplin and Claire Bloom with appearance by Buster Keaton


----------



## moviequeen1

1910
Blanche Scott becomes the 1st woman to make a public solo airplane flight in Fort Wayne,Indiana
1981
U.S. National debt hits $ 1 trillion
1993
Joe Carter,Toronto Blue Jays outfielder ,hits a walk off home run to win the World Series against Philadelphia Phillies
2015
singer,Adele's single,'Hello' becomes the 1st song with more than 1 million downloads in its 1st week,{1.1}


----------



## Furryanimal

October 24th

1895 The birth of Jack Warner OBE, the English film and television actor who is closely associated with the role of PC George Dixon in the BBC television series Dixon of Dock Green, a part he played until the age of eighty.

1908 Emmeline Pankhurst and her daughter Christabel were sent to prison for ‘inciting the public to rush the House of Commons’. Two Cabinet ministers were witnesses for the defence including Lloyd-George, then Chancellor of the Exchequer.

1922 George Cadbury, the English chocolate manufacturer, died aged 83.

1945 The United Nations was formed with the aim to 'save succeeding generations from the scourge of war.'(That worked well!)

1961 Malta was granted independence from Britain.

1969 British actor Richard Burton bought his wife, American actress Elizabeth Taylor, a 69.42 carat diamond costing more than half a million pounds. Born at Pontrhydyfen, this Richard Burton sculpture (see ©BB picture) is on the Richard Burton Trail in the Afan Forest Park in Neath - Port Talbot
And it,s my sisters 56th birthday...


----------



## moviequeen1

1818
composer/pianist,Felix Mendelessohn age 9,gives his 1st public concert in Berlin
1901
Anne Taylor is 1st woman to go over Niagara Falls in a barrel
1979
Guinness Book of World records gives Paul McCartney a rhodium-plated disc for being history's all time best selling songwriter&recording artist


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 25th
1955
The Tappan Company introduces microwave oven for home use
1962
author,John Steinbeck receives Nobel Prize for Literature
1982
CBS sitcom'Newhart' '82-'90 debuts,in this show Bob and his 2nd 'TV wife',Mary Frann play innkeepers of the'Stratford Inn' in Norwich,VT.
The classic ending of the show, Bob wakes up from a bad dream to tell his wife about it about it. In bed with him his 1st "TV wife' Suzanne PLeshette,the audience goes crazy


----------



## fancicoffee13

I like this thread, and all those that contributed to it.  Keep it going.  Very interesting.


----------



## RadishRose

moviequeen1 said:


> The classic ending of the show, Bob wakes up from a bad dream to tell his wife about it about it. In bed with him his 1st "TV wife' Suzanne PLeshette,the audience goes crazy


I'll never forget that!


----------



## RadishRose

1616 Dutch East India Company ship "The Eendracht" discovers Dirk-Hartog Island, Australia 

1780 John Hancock becomes the first Governor of Massachusetts 

1911 London's last horse drawn omnibus made its way from London Bridge Station to Moorgate


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 26th
1858
Hamilton Smith patents the rotary washing machine
1949
Pres. Harry Truman raises the minimum wage from .40 to .75/hr
1958
PanAm flies the 1st transatlantic jet from NYC-Paris


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 27
1917
20,000 women march in a suffrage parade in NYC
1925
Fred Waller patents water skis
1975
singer Bruce Springsteen is on the cover of both Newsweek&Time Magazines


----------



## Vega_Lyra

October 27
 -1682 Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, is founded by Englishman William Penn


----------



## Pam

27th October
Today in 939...18-year-old Edmund I becomes king of England on the death of his half-brother, Aethelstan. A grandson of Alfred the Great, Edmund goes on to re-establish Anglo-Saxon control over northern England before being murdered in 946.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 28th
1636
Harvard Univ in Cambridge,Mass was founded
1954
Ernest Hemmingway received Nobel Prize for Literature


----------



## RadishRose

1790 New York gives up claims to Vermont for $30,000 

1856 French Magician Jean Eugène Robert-Houdin performs for Algerian Marabouts in Algeria to convince them that French magic is the stronger 

1893 Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky conducts first performance of his Symphony Number Six in B minor, "Pathetique"


----------



## jerry old

*1646* Roger Scott tried in Massachusetts for sleeping
That'll learn 'um


----------



## moviequeen1

1929
"Blue Tues',Wall Street Stock Market crashes,start of the Great Depression
1956
NBC anchors,Chet Huntley&David Brinkley team up for the "Huntley-Brinkley Report' '56-'70 
Each show ended with'Goodnight Chet,Goodnight David" This newscast ended in '70 when Chet Huntley retired
1998
former astronaut/U.S Senator JOhn Glenn became the oldest person age 77 to go back into space on the Space Shuttle Discovery


----------



## Pam

29th October

Today in 1618...The famous poet, soldier and explorer Sir Walter Raleigh is beheaded in the Old Palace Yard at the Palace of Westminster in London. His embalmed head is given to his wife who keeps it in a red leather bag by her side for the next 29 years, until her death.


----------



## JustBonee

October 29, 1969   ....  the birth of the Internet  ....

Fifty years ago today, on October 29, 1969, the internet was born. It was a humble beginning—a single login from a computer terminal at UCLA in Los Angeles to the Stanford Research Institute (SRI) in the Bay Area. But it was a tiny baby step that would eventually catapult the world into the information age.
Amazingly, we actually have a piece of paper that documents that important moment for the internet, first called the Arpanet because it was a project funded by ARPA. Today you probably know ARPA better by the name DARPA, the government agency that’s working on bleeding edge tech like warfighting robots and brain implants.







https://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/heres-the-internets-birth-certificate-from-50-years-ago-1839436583


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 30th
1873
PT Barnum's circus,'Greatest Show on Earth' debuts in NYC
1888
John J Loud patents ballpoint pen
1894
Daniel Cooper patents time clock
1938
Orson Wells radio narration of HG Wells' "War of the Worlds' allegedly causes a mass panic
2012
Walt Disney Company buys Lucasfilm LTD,&the rights to 'Star Wars' &"Indiana Jones' for $4.05 billion


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 31st
1864
Nevada becomes the 34th state of the Union
1941
Mount Rushmore Monument is completed
1988
The 1st Monday Night NFL football game debuts in Indianopolis,Colts vs Broncos Colts won 55-23


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 1st
1512
Michelangelo's paintings on the ceiling of the Sistine Chapel were 1st exhibited to the public
1800
John Adams is the 1st U.S. President to live in White House
1968
The Beatles'Abbey Road' goes#1 in U.S. stays in top spot for 11 weeks
1982
Honda becomes 1st Asian car company to produce cars in U.S. at their Maryville,Ohio factory. The Honda Accord is the 1st car produced 
2012
Google's GMail becomes world's most popular email service


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 2nd
1898
Cheerleading started in U.S. The 1st known cheerleader was Johnny Campbell who lead the crowd to cheer on the Univ of Minnesota football team
1936
CBC,Canadian Broadcast Company is established
1983
Pres. Ronald Reagan signs bill to make Dr.Martin Luther King,Jr a federal holiday
2016
The Chicago Cubs beat Cleveland Indians in Game 7 of World Series.Its the 1st win for the Cubs in 108 yrs


----------



## RadishRose

1983 "Thriller" single released worldwide by Michael Jackson
2006 Rocker Rod Stewart (58) divorces model Rachel Hunter (33) due to irreconcilable differences


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Nov 2nd
1904 - British newspaper "Daily Mirror" begins publishing


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 3rd
1507
Leonardo da Vinci was commisssioned by Francesco delGiocondo to do portrait of his wife,Lisa.The work become known as 'Mona Lisa'
1906
International Radiotelegraph Conference selects 'SOS" as worldwide distress signal for help
1975
ABC's "Good Morning,America' debuts with co hosts,David Hartman and Nancy Dussault


----------



## Pam

3rd November, 1534

English parliament passes Act of Supremacy: Henry VIII and subsequent monarchs become Head of Church of England.


----------



## RadishRose

1906 International Radiotelegraph Conference in Berlin selects "SOS" (· · · – – – · · ·) distress signal as the worldwide standard for help 

1762 Spain acquires Louisiana 

1911 Chevrolet officially enters the automobile market in competition with the Ford Model T


----------



## Pam

4th November

Died today in 1918...the war poet Wilfred Owen, who was tragically killed just one week before the signing of the Armistice ending the Great War. He is most famous for his realistic war poetry on the horrors of trenches and gas warfare, most of which was published posthumously. His best known works include 'Dulce et Decorum est' and "Anthem for Doomed Youth".


----------



## moviequeen1

1880
James&John Ritty patented the 1st cash register
1922
archaelogist,Howard Carter discovers tomb of Tutankhamun in Egypt
1948
author/poet,T.S.Eliot received Nobel prize for Literature
1979
500 Iranian students seize the U. S. Embassy in Tehran hold 90 people hostage for 444 days
2008
Barack OBama becomes the 1st African American U.S. President.He defeated Sen John McCain{R,AZ}


----------



## Pam

The Gunpowder Plot was a failed attempt to blow up England’s King James I (1566-1625) and the Parliament on November 5, 1605. The plot was organized by Robert Catesby (c.1572-1605) in an effort to end the persecution of Roman Catholics by the English government. Catesby and others hoped to replace the country’s Protestant government with Catholic leadership.


----------



## Pam

5th November, 1950: Life With The Lyons, a sitcom written by actress Bebe Daniels and husband Ben Lyon and starring their family, was first heard on BBC Radio.


----------



## moviequeen1

1935
Parker Brothers Company debuts game Monopoly


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 6th
1928
Col John Schick patents 1st electric razor
1947
NBC's "Meet The Press' debuts,is U.S. longest running TV show still on the air
I enjoyed watching the show when {Buffalo's favorite son} late Tim Russert, was the moderator. He started in 1991 until his sudden death in 2008


----------



## RadishRose

1913 Mahatma Gandhi arrested for leading Indian miners' march in South Africa 

1813 Chilpancingo congress declares Mexico independent of Spain 

1860 Abraham Lincoln (Rep-R-Ill) elected 16th American President


----------



## Pam

7th November.

Born today in 1728...Captain James Cook, explorer, navigator and cartographer, famous for his voyages to the Pacific Ocean and for the circumnavigation of New Zealand.


----------



## moviequeen1

1929
MOMA {Museum of Modern Art} in NYC opens to the public
1965
The'Pillsbury Dough Boy' debuts in TV commericals 
1973
New Jersey became the 1st state allowing girls to play in Boy's Little League Baseball
1991
Magic Johnson retired from LA Lakers basketball team when he announced he has HIV virus


----------



## Pam

Today in 1605...Robert Catesby, charismatic ringleader of the Gunpowder plotters, is killed at Holbeche House in Staffordshire. He and Thomas Percy are apparently hit by the same musket ball, both dying soon after. Catesby's head is later taken to London and exhibited outside Parliament as a warning to others.


----------



## moviequeen1

1889
Montana is admitted as 41st state in Union
1965
NBC's soap opera'Days of Our Lives' debuts,still on the air
I used to watch this show in the 70's and 80's


----------



## RadishRose

1880 Sarah Bernhardt, French actress, makes her US debut at NY's Booth Theater

1900 Theodore Dreiser's novel "Sister Carrie" is published 

1923 Adolf Hitler and the Nazi party stage "Beer Hall Putsch" in Munich


----------



## Laurie

Thirty years ago the Wall came down, the culmination of my life's work of forty years in the military.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 9th
1842
George Bruce of NYC is granted a patent for his design of typefaces and borders
1967
The 1st issue of Rolling Stone magazine is published with John Lennon on the cover


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 10th
1885
German engineer,Gottieb Daimler unveils worlds 1st motorcycle
1911
Industralist/Philanthropist,Andrew Carneige forms Carneige Corp for scholarly&charitable works
1969
Sesame Street, children's educational TV show debuts on PBS


----------



## Pam

Today in 1871...Henry Morton Stanley famously greets Dr Livingstone with the words, "Dr. Livingstone, I presume?" The missing explorer and missionary is finally located by Stanley near Lake Tanganyika in Tanzania, Africa.


----------



## Pam

Today in 1920...The Cenotaph in Whitehall was unveiled by King George V on Armistice Day. The Unknown Warrior, with Admirals, Marshals and Generals as pall-bearers, was taken by gun carriage to the Cenotaph on the way to Westminster Abbey where he was laid to rest. The King laid a wreath on the gun carriage before unveiling the monument on the stroke of 11am. At the end of the Silence, he laid the first wreath on the new monument.


----------



## moviequeen1

1851
Alvin Clark patents the telescope
1864
Mary Edward Walker,1st U.S.Army female surgeon is awarded Medal of Honor
1981
LA Dodgers's,Fernado Valenzula became the 1st pitcher to win both rookie of the year&Cy Young Award in same season


----------



## Pam

Today in 1912...the frozen bodies of Robert Falcon Scott and his South Pole expedition companions Henry “Birdie” Bowers and Edward Wilson were discovered by a search party. The positions of the bodies in the tent suggested that Scott was the last of the three to die. The bodies were buried under the tent, with a cairn of snow and ice to mark the spot.


----------



## Laurie

O keep getting emails.  How do I unsubscribe?


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 12
1847
British physician,Sir James Young Simpson is 1st to use chloroform  as a anthesthetic


----------



## Pam

*On November 13, A.D. 1002,* Æthelred Unræd, ruler of the English kingdom of Wessex, “ordered slain all the Danish men who were in England,” according to a royal charter. This drastic step was not taken on a whim, but was the product of 200 years of Anglo-Saxon frustration and fear. Vikings, who had long plagued the Isles with raids and wars, had taken over the north and begun settling there. Concerns were growing that they had designs on Æthelred’s southern realm as well.


----------



## moviequeen1

1789
Benjamin Franklin wrote"nothing certain but death and taxes'
1940
Walt Disney's animated movie'Fantasia' released
1982
The Vietnam Veterans Memorial open to public in Washington,DC.It has names of over 58,000 U.S. soldiers killed or missing in Vietnam War


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 14
1856
U.S. inventor/manufacturer,Gail Borden receives patent related to his invention of condensed milk
1896
 power plant at Niagara Falls begins operation
1988
CBS sitcom'Murphy Brown' '88-'98 debuts.Candice Bergen "Murphy' works in a fictious newsroom in Washington,DC. She was the star reporter for a weekly news magazine'FYI"
Last yr,CBS 'rebooted' the show which was a 'dud',was cancelled after couple episodes
1993
Miami Dolphins head coach,Don Shula sets a new NFL record with his 325th victory


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 15
1904
King C.Gillette patents Gillette razor blade
1939
Pres. Franklin D.Roosevelt lays cornerstone of the Jefferson Memorial in Washington,DC
1969
Wendy's Hamburger U.S. fast food chain founded by Dave Thomas opens in Columbus,Ohio
2017
Leonardo daVinci's painting,'Salvator Mundi' sells for $ 450.3 million at NYC auction ,world's record price for any art work


----------



## rgp

Is it OK, to jump in ?

Meant to post this the other day....then forgot.

Nov 10, 1975 the sinking of the Edmund Fitzgerald....on lake Superior.....29 lives lost ............


----------



## Aunt Bea

rgp said:


> Is it OK, to jump in ?
> 
> Meant to post this the other day....then forgot.
> 
> Nov 10, 1975 the sinking of the Edmund Fitzgerald....on lake Superior.....29 lives lost ............


----------



## rgp

Aunt Bea said:


>




 Thank you for posting that Bea. It always amazed me that Gordon Lightfoot was able to write a song that is such a tribute to the men of the "Fitz" , recording such a tragedy in such a respectful way, and yet make it entertaining at the same time. It tells the story so well, [or at least as we assume] . Even the arrangement , the haunting guitar , and the drum rhythm etc.........


----------



## Pam

15th November

1532 Pope Clemens VII tells Henry VIII to end relationship with Anna Boleyn.

1620 Myles Standish leads 16 men in a foot exploration of the northern portion of Cape Cod.

1777 Articles of Confederation, the first constitution of the United States, is approved by the Continental Congress.


----------



## RadishRose

1533 Francisco Pizarro arrives at Cuzco 

1577 Sir Francis Drake aboard Pelican travels from Chile to Washington 

1660 First kosher butcher (Asser Levy) licensed in New Amsterdam (now New York City)


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 16th
1915
Coca-Cola had its prototype for a contured bottle patented.The bottle debuted in 1916
1938
LSD{lysergic acid diethylamide} is 1st synthesized by Swiss chemist,Dr Albert Hofmann in Sandoz lab in Basel,Switzerland
1969
Pres Richard Nixon becomes 1st Pres in office to attend a regular NFL football game, Dallas Cowboys defeating Washington Redskins 41-28


----------



## Pam

17th November

Today in 1558...Elizabeth succeeds her half-sister Mary ('Bloody Mary') as Queen of England. Protestantism is restored in England.


----------



## moviequeen1

1869
Suez Canal in Egypt opens linking Mediterranean and Red Seas
1970
Douglas Englebart a computer scientist receives patent for the 1st computer mouse


----------



## Pam

Today in 1910...'Black Friday'. A demonstration of around 300 suffragettes outside the Houses of Parliament results in 6 hours of police brutality as the women are manhandled and even sexually assaulted. At least two women die from their injuries and over 100 are arrested.


----------



## moviequeen1

1820
U.S. Navy Capt,Nathaniel Palmer is 1st American to sight Antarctica
1928
Walt Disney's 1st sound animated cartoon'Steamboat Willie' starring Mickey Mouse released
1932
At the 5th Academy awards ceremonies, the 1st time there was a tie for Best Actor
Frederic March- "Dr Jekyll&Mr Hyde
Wallace Berry'"The Champ"
1993
U.S House of Representatives passes NAFTA{North American Free Trade Agreement}


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 19th
1863
Pres.Abraham Lincoln delivers his Gettsburg address'Four score and 7 years ago"
1895
American inventor,Frederick Blaisdell patents the pencil
2007
Amazon Kindle was 1st released


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 20th
1923
Garrett Morgan patents his traffic signal design an important development in auto safety
1945
Nuremberg War Trails begin with 24 Nazi leaders put on trial before judges representing Allied Powers
1983
ABC's TV movie'The Day After" depicting nuclear war draws 100 million viewers
1986
World Health Org. announces 1st global effort to combat AIDS


----------



## Pam

21st November

Today in 1906...the Great Glasgow Whisky Flood. An unfortunate accident resulted in a massive flood of over 150,000 gallons of hot whisky engulfing both the distillery yard and the neighbouring street. One man drowned and many others were lucky to escape.


----------



## moviequeen1

1620
Pilgrim fathers reach America in Provincetown Harbor,Mass
1974
Freedom of Information Act passed by Congress
1980
CBS TV show "Dallas" famous episode'Who Shot JR"?  was watched by 83 million viewers,culprit was 'Kristin',{Mary Crosby} sister of JR's wife'SueEllen'


----------



## Pam

November 22nd.

1809 Peregrine Williamson of Baltimore patents a steel pen.

1869...the British tea clipper 'Cutty Sark' is launched in Dumbarton on the banks of the River Clyde in Scotland.

1968 1st interracial TV kiss (Star Trek - Captain Kirk and Uhura)


----------



## moviequeen1

1935
The flying boat'China Clipper' departs from Alamedia,Calif to carry 100,00 pieces of mail on 1st Trans-Pacific airmail flight
1963
Pres John F.Kennedy is assassinated in Dallas,Texas by Lee Harvey Oswald 
2005
Angela Merkel becomes the 1st female Chancellor of Germany


----------



## RadishRose

1492 Pinta under Martín Alonso Pinzón separates from Christopher Columbus's fleet 

1927 1st snowmobile patent granted to Carl Eliason (Sayner, Wisconsin) 

1957 Simon & Garfunkel appear on "American Bandstand" as "Tom & Jerry"


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 23rd
1869
The clipper 'Cutty Sark is launched in Dumbarton,Scotland.Its one of the last clippers ever built
1984
one of the exciting finishes to a college football game,Boston College QB,Doug Flutie tosses a 47  yard'Hail Mary' pass,caught by team mate,Gerald Phelan in end zone.BC beats Miami 47-45
2005
Ellen Johnson-Sirleaf is elected president of Liberia,1st woman to lead African country.
In 2011 she wins Nobel Peace Prize for her non-violent role promoting peace,democracy and gender equality


----------



## Pam

Today in 1499...Perkin Warbeck is hanged at Tyburn after attempting to escape from the Tower of London. The pretender to the throne had invaded England in 1497, claiming to be Richard Duke of York, the younger of the two Princes in the Tower.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 24
1874
American inventor,Joseph Glidden patents barbed wire
1896
The 1st absentee voting law is enacted in Vermont
1971
Dan"DB" Cooper parachutes out of a Northwest airplane with $200,000


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 25th
1807
Swedish chemist Alfred Nobel patents dynamite
1979
ex NFL football coach,John Madden and CBS sportscaster,Pat Summerall debut as a NFL football announcing team which becomes one of the best known partnerships in TV sports  history.It lasts for 22 yrs


----------



## Pam

Today in 1922...Archaeologist Howard Carter and his sponsor the Earl of Carnarvon make a hole in the door of Pharaoh Tutankhamun's tomb and discover 'wonderful things'.


----------



## moviequeen1

1789
The 1st national Thanksgiving in America
1865
Lewis Carroll's "Alice in Wonderland' is published in America
1917
The National Hockey League forms
1983
The world's greatest robbery of gold,diamonds,sterling silver,cash was stolen from a warehouse at Heathrow Airport.England


----------



## Furryanimal

November 26th
*1977:* An unidentified hoaxer named "Vrillon", claiming to be the representative of the "Ashtar Galactic Command", takes over Britain's Southern Television for six minutes in the evening.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 27th
1895
Swedish chemist Albert Nobel's will establishes the Nobel Prize
1910
NYC's Penn Station opens as the world's largest railway station
2005
The first partial human face transplant is completed for Isabelle Dinore in Amins,France


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 28th
1895
The 1st U.S. car race was organized by Chicago Times-Herald. 6 cars traveled 55 miles from Chicago to Evanston,Illinois. Frank Duryea was the winner,his avg speed 7 mph
1919
U.S.born Lady Nancy Astor was elected as first female member of British House of Commons


----------



## Pam

Born today in 1757...William Blake, English visionary poet, painter and engraver. He is perhaps best known for his poem, Jerusalem:
 'And did those feet in ancient time Walk upon England's mountains green...'


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 29th
1877
U.S.inventor,Thomas Edison demostrates his hand cranked phonograph for first time.
1972
PONG,the 1st successful video game is released by Atari.The ping pong game was based on table tennis.In today's world,its regarded as the prime mover in the start of video game industry.One machine is in the Smithsonian permanent collection


----------



## Pam

I remember playing Pong!!

1870 - Compulsory education proclaimed in England and Wales.

1935 - Physicist Erwin Schrödinger publishes his famous thought experiment "Schrödinger's cat", a paradox that illustrates the problem of the Copenhagen interpretation of quantum mechanics.

1963 - The Beatles release "I Want to Hold Your Hand," which knocked the other Beatles hit ( "She Loves You" ) off the number one slot giving The Beatles the Number One and Number Two on the UK Charts


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 30th
1782
U.S.&Britian sign prelimary peace articles in Paris ending Revoluntary War
1982
Michael Jackson's album'Thriller' is released,it becomes the all time best selling album
2004
Ken Jennings's 74 game winning streak on 'Jeopardy' ends,he started on June 2nd
His winnings $2,520,700 is largest game show haul in history


----------



## Pam

1st December.

Today in 1135...A week after eating a 'surfeit of lampreys' (an eel-like fish) King Henry I falls ill and dies, apparently from food poisoning, aged 66. Henry is the fourth son of William the Conqueror. His death brings about a crisis of succession and leads to the period in English history known as The Anarchy.


----------



## moviequeen1

1913
Ford Motor Company institutes world's 1st moving assembly line for Model T Ford
1955
Rosa Parks is arrested for refusing to give up her seat to a white passenger,and to move to the back of the bus in Montgomery,Ala
1982
dentist,Barney Clark receives the world's 1st artifical heart


----------



## Pam

2nd December

Today in 1943...The PDSA Dickin Medal Is introduced to honour the work of animals in war. Since then 34 dogs, 32 messenger pigeons, 4 horses and 1 cat have been awarded this ‘animal Victoria Cross’.


----------



## moviequeen1

1901
Gillette Co patents the 1st disposable razor
1927
The first Model T Ford sold for $ 385


----------



## Pam

Today in 1926... the crime novelist Agatha Christie disappears from her Surrey home just before ten o'clock in the evening. Her abandoned car is found the next day, sparking one of the largest manhunts ever mounted.


----------



## moviequeen1

1833
The 1st co-ed college in U.S. opens,Oberlin College in Ohio
1967
Dr. Christiaan Barnard performs the 1st human heart transplant in South Africa on Louis Washkansky.He regains consciousness after the surgery,talks with his wife&reporters.He dies 18 days later


----------



## RadishRose

1586 Sir Thomas Herriot introduces potatoes to England from Colombia 

1984 Bhopal disaster: Union Carbide pesticide plant leak 45 tons of methyl isocyanate and other toxic compounds in Bhopal, India, kills 2,259 (official figure) - other estimates as high as 16,000 (including later deaths) and over half a million injured 

1828 Andrew Jackson elected 7th US President


----------



## rgp

1979; 11 kids [young people] were trampled to death trying to enter the "Who" concert in downtown Cincinnati, at the then Riverfront Colosseum.


----------



## Pam

Today in 1154...Nicholas Breakspear is elected as Pope, taking the name Adrian IV. He is the only Englishman to have occupied the papal throne.

Peter Gaillard of Lancaster, Pennsylvania, patents a horse-drawn mower.


----------



## moviequeen1

1791
The British Observer,the world's oldest newspaper is published
1954
James McLamore&his partner,David Edgerton open the 1st of their many 'Burger King' franchises in Miami,Fla


----------



## Pam

Today in 1916... 35 women die in an explosion at the Barnbow munitions factory in Cross Gates, Leeds. The tragedy is hushed up for fear of damaging national morale...


----------



## moviequeen1

1766
Christie's,world's largest auction house holds their 1st sale at Pall Mall,London,England
1854
Aaron Allen patents folding movie chair
2018
a letter Albert Einstein wrote in 1954 on concept of religion sells for $ 2.9 million at Christie's in NYC


----------



## Pam

today in 1952...the start of the 'Great Smog ' in London. Weather conditions cause a thick layer of smog to descend over London for four days. According to the Ministry of Health, this 'pea-souper' results in over 4,000 more deaths than usual. The smoke-like pollution is so toxic and so thick that it is even reported to have choked cows to death at Smithfield Show.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 6th
1865
The 13th Amendment of U.S. Constitution is ratified,abolishing slavery
1884
The Washington Monument is completed,took 34 yrs to build
1990
The Tampa Bay Lighting and Ottawa Senators become 2 new National Hockey League teams


----------



## Pam

Died today in 1817...Vice Admiral of the Blue William Bligh, Governor of New South Wales and most famously, commander of HMS Bounty during the famous mutiny in 1789. Bligh and several loyal seamen were set adrift in an open boat by Fletcher Christian and the rest of the mutinous crew. Bligh safely guided the boat over 4,000 miles to Timor, a remarkable feat of navigation.


----------



## moviequeen1

1909
Chemist/inventor,Leo Bakeland patents 1st thermo-setting plastic,Bakelite which starts the plastic industry
1963
CBS invents the 1st 'instant replay' machine which is used during the annual Army-Navy football game
1972
The crew of Apollo 17 space craft on their way to the moon,take the famous'Blue Marble' photo which shows the entire Earth


----------



## rgp

1941....Lest we forget, the attack on Pearl Harbor .... 2400 +, service and private sector personnel killed , in an unprovoked attack of aggression by the Japanese.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 8th
1915
Canadian poet,John McCrae's famous war memorial poem'In Flanders Field' is published annoymously in Punch magazine
1941
Pres. FDR delivers'Day of Infamy" speech to U.S. Congress the day after the bombing of Pearl Harbor


----------



## Pam

Born today in 1815....Augusta Ada King, Countess of Lovelace, English mathematician and daughter of the flamboyant poet Lord Byron. After meeting Charles Babbage in 1833, she began to work with him in the development of his mechanical general-purpose computer, the 'analytical engine'. She was one of the first to recognize the potential of computers and has been called the first computer programmer. The programming language Ada is named after her.


----------



## moviequeen1

1901
The 1st Nobel Peace Prizes were awarded to Jean Henri Dunant,founder of Red Cross and peace activist Frederic Passy
1936
Edward VIII gives up the British throne to marry divorcee,Wallis Simpson
2013
Mary Barra becomes the 1st woman CEO of a major automobile company,General Motors


----------



## RadishRose

1906 US President Theodore Roosevelt is the 1st American awarded the Nobel Peace Prize 

1906 Frenchman Henri Moissan is presented with the Nobel prize for Chemistry for isolating Fluoride 

1907 Rudyard Kipling receives the Nobel prize for literature, the first English-language writer to do so


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 11th
1620
102 Mayflower Pilgrims,30 crew members land at Plymouth Rock,Mass
1985
General Electric acquired RCA Corp and its subsidary,NBC network


----------



## RadishRose

1844 1st dental use of nitrous oxide, Hartford, Connecticut 

1928 Buenos Aires police thwart an attempt on President-elect Herbert Hoover

1936 Edward VIII announces in a radio broadcast that he is abdicating the British throne to marry Wallis Simpson


----------



## Nautilus

December 11, 1941
The United States declared war on Germany.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 12th
1800
Washington D.C. established as capital of U.S.
1899
George Bryant patents wooden golf tee
1980
Apple made its ititial public offering on  U.S. stock market.In 2008,it became the 1st U.S. company valued at over 1 trillion dollars


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 13th
1920
The League of Nations established the International Court of Justice in the Hague
1961
The Beatles signed a formal agreement to have Brian Epstein become their manager
1975
The 1st time SNL used a 5 second time delay.Richard Pryor was the host


----------



## Pappy




----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 14th
1911
Norweigian Roald Amundsen's expedition is 1st to reach the South Pole
1946
United General Assembly votes to establish its headquarters in New York City
1993
Tom Hanks wins his 1st Best Actor Academy Award for his moving performance in 'Philadelphia" as a gay lawyer fired from his law firm because he has the disease


----------



## Pam

Today in 1542...death of King James V of Scotland. His daughter Mary, just 6 days old, becomes Queen. Her tumultuous personal and political life would come to an end with her execution on February 8th 1587 on the orders of her cousin, Queen Elizabeth I of England.


----------



## Pam

Today in 1900... an American steamer passing the Flannan Isles Lighthouse on the uninhabited island of Eilean Mor notes that the light is not working. This is also the date of the last entry in the lighthouse keepers log; ‘Storm ended, sea calm. God is over all’. And so begins a baffling maritime mystery...


----------



## moviequeen1

1944
big band leader,Glenn Miller lost over the English Channel
1962
comedian,Vaughan Meader who was famous for his impersonation of Pres.John F.Kennedy,releases his comedy album'First Family" which stays # 1 on the charts for 12 weeks.After JFK is assassinated,Meader fades into obscurity.He died in '04
2015
mayor of Flint, Michigan declares state of emergency over contaminated water supplies,calls for criminal investigation


----------



## Pam

Today in 1653...Oliver Cromwell is sworn in as Lord Protector of England and so begins the period of The Protectorate...


----------



## moviequeen1

1773
sons of Liberty protesters threw tea shipments into Boston harbor to protest against Britain's imposed tea act
1950
child actress,Shirley Temple retired from making films at age 22
1972
The Miami Dolphins became the 1st NFL team to end the season undefeated in a 14 game regular season


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 17th
1903
Orville&Wilbur Wright make 1st motorized aircraft flight in Kitty Hawk,North Carolina
1969
40 million viewers tune into the "Tonight Show starring Johnny Carson' to see ukulele playing singer,'Tiny Tim' marry'Miss Vicki',17 yr old Victoria Budinger
1989
cartoonist Matt Groening's animated show'The Simpsons' debuts on Fox,still on the air


----------



## RadishRose

Pam said:


> Today in 1900... an American steamer passing the Flannan Isles Lighthouse on the uninhabited island of Eilean Mor notes that the light is not working. This is also the date of the last entry in the lighthouse keepers log; ‘Storm ended, sea calm. God is over all’. And so begins a baffling maritime mystery...


@Pam, I'd never heard of the Flannan Isles Lighthouse mystery. I just looked it up.... very strange. I think the MacArthur theory of going crazy is probably true. Thanks for the interesting post!


----------



## RadishRose

1790 Aztec calendar stone discovered in Mexico City







1875 Violent bread riots in Montreal 

1900 1st prize of 100,000 francs offered for communications with extraterrestrials. _Martians excluded-considered too easy._


----------



## Pam

1559 Queen Elizabeth I of England sent aid to the Scottish Lords to drive the French from Scotland.

1792 Radical political writer Thomas Paine was tried for treason, in his absence, for publishing 'The Rights of Man' in which he supported the French Revolution and called for the abolition of the British Monarchy.

1912 The Piltdown Man was discovered in Sussex by Charles Dawson. It was claimed to be the fossilized skull and remains of the earliest known European, but in 1953 it was proved to be a hoax. The skull was that of an orang-utan.


----------



## moviequeen1

1796
The 1st U.S. Sunday paper was published,Baltimore Monitor
1813
British take Fort Niagara in War of 1812
1966
Dr Seuss's 'How The Grinch Stole Christmas' airs for 1st time on CBS


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 19th
1732
Ben Franklin under an assumed name,Richard Saunders starts publishing'Poor Richard's Alamanack'
1843
Charles Dicken's 'A Christmas Carol" is published,selling 6,000 copies
1932
BBC begins transmitting overseas


----------



## Pam

Today in 1192...Returning from the Third Crusade, Richard I (the Lionheart) is captured in Vienna and taken prisoner by Duke Leopold of Austria. King Richard is confined in Durrenstein Castle. A huge ransom of 150,000 marks has to be paid to free him.


----------



## Pam

On Christmas Day in 1013, Sweyn Forkbeard was declared King of England. The father of King Canute, Sweyn ruled until his death on 3rd February 1014, but was never crowned.


----------



## Furryanimal

Dec 28
1908  Earthquake strikes Messina, Italy, killing nearly 80,000
1943  All Kalmyk inhabitants of the Republic of Kalmukkie deported by the Soviet Union to Central Asia and Siberia. Many die en route.


----------



## Pam

Today in 1879...the Tay Bridge Disaster. During a violent storm the bridge over the River Tay linking Wormit and Dundee collapses. A train crossing the bridge at the time crashes into the river with no survivors.


----------



## moviequeen1

1065
Westminster Abbey in London is consecrated
1934
film'Bright Eyes' starring Shirley temple premieres.The film featured song'On The Good Ship Lollipop"
2000
retail giant,Montgomery Ward announced it was going out of business after 128 yrs


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 29th
1890
U.S. 7th Cavalry massacre 200 + captive Sioux Indians at Wounded Knee,South Dakota
1989
Jane Pauley,co host of NBC's "Today Show' in a tearful farewell,leaves the show after 13 yrs
Her replacement,Deborah Norville didn't last long,she leaves after a yr on the job


----------



## Pam

29th December. Today in 1170...Murder in the Cathedral. Thomas Becket, Archbishop of Canterbury, is assassinated in Canterbury Cathedral by four knights, who had taken an angry outburst against Becket by King Henry II as an order to kill him.


----------



## RadishRose

1852 Emma Snodgrass arrested in Boston for wearing pants 

1862 Bowling ball invented 

1972 Life magazine ceases publication


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 30th
1953
RCA  begins selling color TV sets,price $ 1,175
1968
Frank Sinatra records "My Way' lyrics written by Paul Anka based on French song'Comme d'Habitude'


----------



## Pam

Today in 1460...the Battle of Wakefield, one of the most decisive battles of the Wars of the Roses. The Act of Accord had just been passed allowing the crown of England to pass to Richard Duke of York on the death of the mentally unstable King Henry VI, rather than to the king's son. However this did not take into account Henry's ambitious wife Margaret of Anjou, who took an army to Wakefield to fight for her son's birthright. The Lancastrians won the battle: Richard of York and his son were killed and the Yorkist army destroyed.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 31st
1695
A window tax was imposed in England which led many shop keepers to brick their windows to avoid the tax
1907
A ball was dropped in NYC to signal the New Year for 1st time
1929
Guy Lombardo& his Royal Canadians played'Auld Lang Syne' as a New Year's Eve song for 1st time


----------



## Pam

Today in 1660...Samuel Pepys records the first entry in his famous diary. Kept between 1660 and 1669, Pepys' diary gives us not only a great insight into life in Restoration England, but also eyewitness accounts of events such as the Great Plague and the Great Fire of London.


----------



## RPaulW

60 years ago, my sister was born. Happy Birthday Sis!


----------



## moviequeen1

RPaulW said:


> 60 years ago, my sister was born. Happy Birthday Sis!


RPaulW,in the future please do not mention any personal family info.I created this thread for historical facts only thanks Sue


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 1st
1892
Ellis Island opens as a U.S. immigration station,became gateway for more than 12 million people
1934
Alcatraz officially becomes a federal prison
1954
The Rose  and Cotton Bowls were shown in color for the 1st time


----------



## Pam

1492 - Moorish Granada falls, completing the reconquest of Spain by Christian monarchs Ferdinand and Isabella.

Born today in 1727...Major General James Wolfe, perhaps best known for his victory in 1759 over the French at the Battle of the Plains of Abraham in Quebec. However the battle would cost both Wolfe and the French commander Marquis de Montcalm their lives.

1905 - The Russian Fleet at Port Arthur, China, surrenders to the Japanese.


----------



## moviequeen1

1906
engineer,Willis Carrier receives U.S. patent for world's 1st air condtioner
1929
U.S.&Canada agree to preserve Niagara Falls
1938
book publishers Simon&Shuster founded


----------



## Pam

Today in 1911...the Siege of Sidney Street. Two armed anarchists are holed up at 100 Sidney Street, London. Surrounded by police, a fierce gun battle breaks out. Home Secretary Winston Churchill gives permission for the army to be deployed and at noon Churchill himself comes to watch the action, putting himself at risk by taking up a position close to the firing line. Three police officers are killed.

1924 A precious treasure was found located near Luxor, Egypt, where King Tut's tomb was discovered two years prior. This special object was a stone sarcophagus, which contained a mummy inside of Pharaoh Tutankhamen of Egypt. 


1946 - William Joyce, (Lord Haw Haw), was hanged in Britain for high treason. He had broadcast Nazi propaganda telling the British and American soldiers to surrender with the first words of every broadcast beginning with the words "Germany calling, Germany calling, Germany calling".


----------



## moviequeen1

1885
the drinking straw was patented by Marvin Stone
1977
Steve Wozniak&Steve Jobs incorporated Apple Computer,Inc
1987
Aretha Franklin becomes the 1st female artist to be inducted in Rock n Roll Hall of Fame
1993
Bflo Bills,QB,Frank Reich lead the Bills from a 32 point deficit to defeat the Houston Oilers 41-38 in OT playoff game.This was the greatest come back in pro football history


----------



## RadishRose

1925 Benito Mussolini dissolves the Italian parliament and proclaims himself dictator of Italy, taking the title "Il Duce" (the Leader) 

1941 Canada & US acquire air bases in Newfoundland (99 yr lease) 

1946 As a reward for his wartime cooperation, Governor Thomas E. Dewey commutes Charles "Lucky" Luciano's pandering sentence on condition that he does not resist deportation to Italy


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 4th
1847
inventor/industralist,Samuel Colt sells his 1st revolver pistol to U. S. Gov't
1936
the 1st pop music chart based on national sales was published by Billboard Magazine
1984
NBC's  sitcom'Night Court' '84-'92 debuts,starring late Harry Anderson as the presiding judge,"Harry Stone',John Larroquette as assistant DA,Richard Moll as tall,bald baliff,"Bull'.I remember watching this show,it was funny


----------



## Pam

1642...King Charles I, accompanied by armed soldiers, enters the House of Commons and tries to arrest members of the Long Parliament for treason. This act is the catalyst for the English Civil War and no monarch has entered the House of Commons since.

1948 - Burma gains independence from the United Kingdom.


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 5th
1925
Nellie Taylor Ross become the 1st woman governor in U.S. in Wyoming
1959
Buddy Holly releases his last record'It Doesn't Matter' tragically 29 days later he dies in plane crash,he was 22


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 6th
1941
Pres. Franklin D.Roosevelt makes his'4 Freedoms' speech 'freedom of speech&worship,freedom from want&fear during his U.S.State of Union address
1975
game show,'Wheel of Fortune' debuts with original host,Chuck Woolery and Susan Stafford.They are replaced in '83 in nightime version with Pat Sadjak and Vanna White.The show was created by late Merv Griffin
1994
ice skater,Nancy Kerrigan attacked by rival,Tonya Harding's body guard


----------



## Pam

Today in 1540...marriage of King Henry VIII to his fourth wife, Anne of Cleves. It was a very brief marriage and never consummated, as when Henry finally met Anne, there was no physical attraction, indeed he is reputed to have bellowed "You have sent me a Flanders mare!". Anne did not contest the subsequent annulment and received a generous settlement. She and Henry became good friends, he referring to her as 'the King's Beloved Sister'.


----------



## Pam

7th January.

1558...England loses Calais, her last foothold on the continent, to the French. Edward III had captured Calais in 1347 during the Hundred Years War and the town had become an important trading port.
The story goes that a few months later on her death bed, Queen Mary I is reputed to have said: "When I am dead and cut open, they will find Philip and Calais inscribed on my heart."

1610 Galileo Galilei discovers the first three moons of Jupiter: Io, Europa and Ganymede.

1785 First balloon flight across English Channel by Jean Pierre Blanchard and John Jeffries.


----------



## moviequeen1

1890
William Purvis receives patent for fountain pen
1927
commerical transatlantic telephone service between NYC &London started
2010
Steve Jobs unveiled Apple iPad


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 8th
1833
The 1st U. S. music school,Boston Academy of Music is established
1835
The first and only time the U.S. National Debt was at $ 0
1993
Elvis Presley commorative postage stamp goes on sale


----------



## Meanderer

1/8/63 For the first time in history Leonardo da Vinci's masterpiece The Mona Lisa is exhibited at the National Gallery of Art in Washington, D.C. . The loan of painting was made by the government of the French Republic from 8th to February 3rd at the National Gallery of Art in Washington, D.C and from February 7th to March 4th at the Metropolitan Museum of Art in New York. During it's brief time in the US over 1 million people viewed the painting in Washington and New York.


----------



## drifter

My goodness, a lot of stuff happened back in history, didn't it?


----------



## Pam

January 9th 

1768... Englishman Philip Astley stages the first modern circus in London. Trick riders, acrobats, clowns, trained animals, and other familiar components of the circus have existed throughout recorded history, but it was not until the late 18th century that the modern spectacle of the circus was born.

1806... State Funeral of Horatio Lord Nelson, naval commander and one of Britain's most heroic figures, who died at the Battle of Trafalgar. The funeral procession is so long that by the time the front of the column arrives at St Paul's Cathedral, the funeral carriage has still not left the Admiralty.

2007 ... Apple Inc. CEO Steve Jobs unveils the iPhone—a touchscreen mobile phone with an iPod, camera and Web-browsing capabilities, among other features—at the Macworld convention in San Francisco.


----------



## moviequeen1

1942
U.S. Chief Joints of Staff created
1959
CBS 's western 'Rawhide' '59-'64 debuts,starring  Clint Eastwood as'Rowdy Gates',late Eric Fleming as trail boss,'Gil Favor'.
1986
Kodak lost its patent battle with Polaroid,had to cease production of its instant camera business
1991
MLB offically bans  Cincinatti Reds player,Pete Rose from being elected to Baseball Hall of Fame for betting on games


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 10th
1776
Common Sense pamphlet by Thomas Paine was published advocating American independence
1949
RCA introduces 45 RPM record


----------



## Pam

11th January

On this day in 1566...the first recorded official lottery was held in England. Chartered by Queen Elizabeth I to raise money for the "reparation of the havens and strength of the Realme, and towardes such other publique good workes", it was not drawn until 1569, thus allowing the state to effectively use the funds as an interest free loan for three years.


----------



## moviequeen1

1927
Louis B.Mayer,head of MGM movie studio announces creation of Academy of Motion Picture Arts&Science
1935
Ameila Earhart becomes the 1st woman to fly non stop from Hawaii to Calif


----------



## Pam

12th January

1913 - After using other pseudonyms over the years, Josef Dzhugashvili signs himself as Stalin ("man of steel") in a letter to the newspaper Social Democrat.

1954 Queen Elizabeth II opens New Zealand parliament.

1959 - American record company Motown is founded by Berry Gordy Jr. as Tamla Records.

Died today in 1976...Dame Agatha Christie, crime novelist, short story writer and playwright, creator of characters such as Hercule Poirot and Miss Marple. Her extraordinary 11-day disappearance in December 1926 still remains a mystery...


----------



## moviequeen1

1773
The first public museum in U.S. opens in Charleston,South Carolina
1971
CBS classic sitcom'All IN The Family' '71-'83 debuts with the Bunker family.Carroll O'Connor as'Archie',Jean Stapleton as his wife,'Edith',Sally Struthers' their daughter'Gloria',Rob Reiner as 'Mike",Archie calls'Meathead'
2010
earthquake hits Haiti,killing 160,000 people ,destroyed most of capital,Port au Prince


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 13th
1854
Anthony Faas of Philadelphia,PA was granted the 1st U.S. patent for the accordion
1942
Henry Ford patented plastic automobile referred as 'Soybean Car'.The car was 30% lighter than the average car


----------



## RadishRose

1912 -40°F (-40°C), Oakland, Maryland (state record) 

1920 NY Times editorial (falsely) reports rockets can never fly 

1930 "Mickey Mouse" comic strip 1st appears


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 14th
1690
musical instrument,the clarinet invented in Nurnberg,Germany
1952
NBC's "The Today Show' news&talk show debuts with Dave Garroway as the host,68 yrs later,still going strong
1973
NFL's Miami Dolphins become the first team to go undefeated in a regular season.They win Super Bowl 7 beating Washington Redskins


----------



## Pam

14th January

Greyfriars Bobby was a Skye Terrier who became known in 19th-century Edinburgh for spending 14 years guarding the grave of his owner until he died himself on 14 January 1872.


----------



## RadishRose

1916 Dutch Zuiderzee dyke cracks 

1939 Norway claims Queen Maud Land in Antarctica 

1989 1,000 muslims burn Salman Rushdies' "Satanic Verses" in Bradford, England


----------



## Pam

Today in 1867...the Regent's Park ice skating tragedy. Two hundred or so people were skating on the frozen lake in Regent's Park in London when the ice cracked, plunging them into 12 feet of icy water. 40 people drowned, weighed down by their heavy winter clothing and metal skates. It remains the worst such tragedy in British history.


----------



## moviequeen1

1861
Steam elevator patented by Elisha Otis
1974
ABC sitcom'Happy Days" '74-'84 debuts,show is set in the 50's
1981
NBC's critically acclaimed cop show'Hill St. Blues' '81-'87 debuts,one of my all time fav shows
2009
U.S. Air pilot,Chesley Sullenberger lands  plane on the Hudson River after takeoff from LaGuardia Airport in NYC,after plane hits flock of geese.All passengers&crew members survived.This is forever known as 'Miracle on The Hudson'


----------



## Pam

Today in 1707...The Scottish Parliament votes on the Union with England Act. The Act is passed by a margin of 110 to 67, and the Scottish Parliament formally ratifies the Union with England.


----------



## Meanderer

1939  Daily newspaper comic strip "Superman" debuts.





"Superman was first conceived as a supervillain, using his telepathic powers to wreak havoc on earth. When that idea failed to sell, creators Jerry Siegel and Joe Shuster decided that he should fight for the forces of good and social justice. That idea worked better, and when Action Comics #1 debuted, with Superman headlining the collection of stories, the man of steel was freeing an unjustly-convicted woman and tackling corruption in the government. Following up on their success, the dynamic duo decided to make a Superman daily comic strip."


----------



## moviequeen1

1868
refrigerator car is patented by William Davis in Detroit


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 17th
1806
James Madison Randolph,grandson of U.S. Pres Thomas Jefferson becomes the 1st child born in the White House
1984
U.S. Supreme Court rules{5-4} private use of home VCR's to tape TV shows to view later didn't violate federal copyright laws
2017
The search for missing Malaysian plane# 370 with 239 people on board which disappeared over the Indian Ocean in March 2014 was suspended


----------



## Lvstotrvl

On this day January 17

1950 Boston thieves pull off historic Brinks robbery

1994 Paula Jones accuses Bill Clinton of ****** harassment

1997 Ireland grants a divorce for the first time in the country’s history.


----------



## RadishRose

Pam said:


> 1913 - After using other pseudonyms over the years, Josef Dzhugashvili signs himself as Stalin ("man of steel") in a letter to the newspaper Social Democrat.


Oh, brother! 
Everyone knows "The Man Of Steel" is Superman!


----------



## RadishRose

1920 First day of prohibition of alcohol comes into effect in the US as a result of the 18th Amendment to the Constitution 



Meanderer said:


> 1939  Daily newspaper comic strip "Superman" debuts.



Wow, it looks like an R. Crumb cartoon!


----------



## RadishRose

1929 Popeye makes 1st appearance, in comic strip "Thimble Theater"


----------



## Lvstotrvl

January 17 1922
Betty White from the Golden Girls is 98 today!


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 19th
1883
The 1st overhead electric wiring system built by Thomas Edison begins service in Roselle,NJ
1903
new bicycle race'Tour de France' is announced
1953
68% of all TV sets tuned in to CBS sitcom'I Love Lucy' when Lucy gave birth to her son,'little Ricky'
1955
Scrabble,debuts on board game market


----------



## Lvstotrvl

January 19th
1861 Georgia becomes 5th state to secede from US

1895 there were only 2 cars on the road in the entire state of Ohio, and the drivers of these 2 cars crashed into each other!!

1903 1st regular transatlantic radio broadcast between US & England.

1955 Millionaire TV program premiers.


----------



## Pam

Today in 1915...Great Yarmouth became the the first British town to be bombed in World War One. A night time attack by the German Zeppelin L3 led to extensive damage in the area of St Peter’s Plain. Two people, Miss Martha Taylor aged 72 and Mr Sam Smith, aged 50, were killed. That same night another Zeppelin attacked Kings Lynn and two more people died.


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 20th
1885
The roller coaster was patented by L.A. Thompson
1981
After spending 444 days at the U.S. Embassy in Tehran,Iran U.S. diplomats and citizens are released


----------



## Pam

21st January.

Executed at Tyburn today in 1670...Claude Duval, French-born highwayman, gentleman and thief, famous for his gallantry:
"Here lies DuVall: Reder, if male thou art,
Look to thy purse; if female, to thy heart..."

1793 - Louis XVI of France is executed by the guillotine in Paris, following his conviction for high treason.

1846 - 1st Edition of Charles Dickens newspaper "The Daily News".

1921 - British crime novelist Agatha Christie publishes her first novel "The Mysterious Affair at Styles" introducing the character Hercule Poirot.


----------



## moviequeen1

1853
The envelope folding machine was patented by Russell Hawes in Worchester,Mass.
1954
The USS Nautilus,the 1st nuclear powered submarine launches from Groton,Ct


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 22nd
1973
Roe vs.Wade: U.S. Supreme Court legalized most abortions
2002
KMart Corp became  largest U.S. retailer to file Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection
2018
Netflix became the world's largest digital media&entertainment company worth $100 billion


----------



## Pappy

*Historical Context*
Krueger started selling cans in Richmond, Virginia, on January 24, 1935, based off an innovative new design by American Can Company that had been invented about fourteen months before Krueger began selling the product.

When Krueger delivered 2,000 products of the new product to their faithful drinkers in November 1933, 91% of drinkers gave it a thumbs up. The deal was sealed - and the world was introduced to beer in a can! (And nothing was ever the same...)


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 23rd
1737
John Hancock's birthday,he was 1st signer of  Declaration of Independence
1962
British intelligence officer,Kim Philby defected to Russia
1978
Sweden became 1st country to ban aerosal sprays believed to be damaging to the earth's ozone layer
1986
The 1st Inductees to Rock n Roll Hall of Fame:
James Brown,Buddy Holly,Elvis Presley


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 24th
1899
Humphrey O'Sullivan patented rubber heel for boots&shoes
1922
Christain K.Nelson of Iowa patented the Eskimo Pie
1984
Apple Computer,Inc debuts Macintosh personal computer
2003
U.S. Dept of Homeland Security begins operations


----------



## Pam

24th january

1908, the Boy Scouts movement begins in England with the publication of the first installment of Robert Baden-Powell’s Scouting for Boys.

1965 - Sir Winston Churchill died aged 90.

1995 - The prosecution gave its opening statement at the O.J. Simpson murder trial.


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 25th
1870
soda fountain patented by Gustavus Dows
1924
The 1st Winter Olympics was held in Chamonix,France
1961
The 1st nationally televised presidential news conference was  with Pres.John F.Kennedy


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 26th
1875
the electric dental drill patented by George F.Green
1905
The Cullinan diamond world's largest weighing 114 pounds,3,106 carats was found in Pretoria,South Africa
2006
 Western Union ends its telegram service
2015
Libby Lane ordained as 1st female bishop in Church of England


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 27th
1880
Thomas Edison patented electric incandlescent lamp
1967
during a launch rehearsal of Apollo 1,a fire erupted killing 3 U.S. astronauts, Gus Grissom,Ed White and Roger Chaffee
1973
UCLA basketball team won their 61st consectutive game  a NCAA record


----------



## Pam

Died today in 1596...Sir Francis Drake, sea captain, explorer, slave trader, privateer and pirate. He died of ‘the bloody flux’ (dysentery) off the coast of Portobelo, Panama, on board his ship the Defiance. His body, dressed in armour in accordance with his request, was encased in a lead coffin and buried at sea. The coffin has never been found.


----------



## pleinmont

75 years ago today the Auschwitz death camp was liberated by the Russians. 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-50743973
How on earth the Holocaust deniers can pretend it didn't happen goodness only knows.


----------



## Pam

28th January

Hanged today in 1829...William Burke, infamous grave robber and murderer. He was executed at Lawnmarket, Edinburgh in front of a cheering crowd of over 25,000 people. Rather fittingly, after being put on public display, his body was donated to medical science.


----------



## moviequeen1

1813
Jane Austen's novel'Pride and Prejudice' published in England
1985
The USA for Africa Famine Relief charity single'We Are The World' recorded by all star group of singers inc Michael Jackson,Lionel Ritchie{they co wrote the song} Bruce Springsteen,Paul Simon,Diana Ross,Ray Charles,Tina Turner,Stevie Wonder,Bob Dylan,Dionne Warwicke is released.The single raised $63 million{ equivalent to $144 mill today}
1986
The Space Shuttle Challenger explodes 73 secs after lifting off killing all 7 crew members which included the 1st teacher in space,Christa McAuliffe


----------



## Pam

Today in 1896...Mr Walter Arnold of East Peckham became the first person to be caught speeding in a motorised vehicle, in this case an 1896 Benz Motor Carriage. At the time, the speed limit was 2mph and vehicles had to follow a man walking in front waving a red flag. Mr Arnold was spotted doing 4 times the limit, a heady 8mph, and was pursued for 5 miles by a policeman on a bicycle. When Mr Arnold appeared before magistrates at Tonbridge he was fined 1 shilling plus costs.


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 29th
1896
Emile Grubbe was 1st doctor to use radiation treatment for breast cancer
1892
The Coca-Cola Co  incorporated in Atlanta,Georgia
1959
Walt Disney's movie'Sleeping Beauty' was released
1989
Barbara Harris became the 1st female bishop in the U.S. Episcopal Church


----------



## Pam

30th January 

1661...On the anniversary of the execution of King Charles I in 1649 and two years after his death, Oliver Cromwell 's body is exhumed, hanged at Tyburn and beheaded. Cromwell 's head is exhibited on a spike at Westminster Hall until 1685.

1948 - Mahatma Ghandi assassinated by Hindu extremist Nathuram Godse.

1965 - State funeral of Winston Churchill at St Paul's Cathedral, London.


----------



## moviequeen1

1873
Jules Verne's novel'Around the World in 80 Days' was published in France
1975
inventor,Euro Rubik applies for patent for his magic cube,later known as Rubik's Cube


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 31st
1865
U.S. Congress passes 13th Amendment which abolished slavery
1928
Scotch tape 1st marketed by 3M company
2006
Sandra Day O'Connor retires as Supreme Court Judge,Samuel Alito replaces her


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 1st
1913
Grand Central Station in New York City opened


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 2nd
1887
The 1st Groundhog's Day observed in Punxsutawney,PA
1940
Frank Sinatra's singing debut with the Tommy Dorsey Orchestra 
1964
GI Joe,debuts as a popular boy's toy


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 3rd
Albert Spaulding and his brother  with $800 started a sporting goods store
They manufactured the 1st official football,basketball,tennis,golf,baseball
1959
"The Day The Music Died',plane crash killed musicians,Buddy Holly,Richie Valens,JD Richardson and the pilot  near Clear Lake,Iowa


----------



## Pam

On this day in history : 4th February 1963 – Britain’s worst ever learner driver is fined for erratic driving – after her instructor jumps out of the car shouting “this is suicide”….


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 4th
1932
The 1st U.S. Winter Olympic Games took place at Lake Placid,NY
1941
United Service Org{USO} was founded
2004
Mark Zuckerberg launches Facebook from his Harvard dorm room


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 5th
1922
Reader's Digest magazine 1st published
1958
The National Academy of Recording Arts&Sciences{NARAS} opens a NYC chapter.NARAS is better known as the Grammy Awards Org
1969
U.S. population reaches 200 million


----------



## Meanderer

*February 5,1952* 

New York adopts three-colored traffic lights.


----------



## Pam

5th February

Born today in 1788...Sir Robert Peel, twice British Prime Minister and founder of the Metropolitan Police Force.

1931 : Sir Malcolm Campbell set a new land speed record on Daytona Beach of 245 MPH with his racing machine Bluebird beating the previous record of 231 MPH by 14 MPH

1953 : After 13 years of sweet rationing since the beginning of World War II sweet rationing has ended in Great Britain and children all over the country are heading straight for the nearest sweet-shop as the first unrationed sweets went on sale today. The most popular sweets are toffee apples, bars of nougat, chocolates, lollipops and liquorice.


----------



## RadishRose

1887 Snow falls on San Francisco 

1907 Arnold Schoenberg's 1st string quartet premieres in Vienna

1936 National Wildlife Federation forms


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 6th
1894
bottle opener was patented by William Painter
1935
 board game,Monopoly goes on sale for 1st time
1971
U. S. astronaut,Alan Shepard using a six iron,hit 3 golf balls on the surface of the moon


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 7th
1817
Baltimore,MD became the 1st U.S. city to be lit by gas lamps
1964
The Beatles arrived at JFK in NYC to begin their 1st U.S. tour


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 8th
1802
Simon Willard patents the banjo clock
1910
William D.Boyce incorporates the Boys Scouts of America


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 9th
1895
WG Morgan in Massachusetts invented the volleyball
1960
actress,Joanne Woodward receives the 1st Hollywood Walk of Fame Star
1964
The Beatles 1st appearance on the Ed Sullivan Show draws 73.7 million viewers


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 10th
1863
the fire extinguisher patented by Alanson Crane
1897
The NY Times begins using slogan'All The News Thats Fit to Print'
1933
The 1st singing telegram was introduced by Postal Telegram Company in NYC


----------



## Pam

13th February  

1531 - The Church of England formally recognises King Henry VIII as Supreme Head of the Church of England 'as far as the law of Christ allows.'

1975 - The British Conservative Party has chosen Margaret Thatcher as its new leader.

1990 - Leading anti-apartheid campaigner Nelson Mandela has been freed from prison in South Africa after 27 years.


----------



## moviequeen1

1809
Robert Fulton patents steamboat
1993
Pres. Bill Clinton selects Janet Reno to become 1st female U.S. Attorney General


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 12th
1878
Frederick Thayer patents the baseball catcher's mask
1909
National Association for the Advancement of Colored People{NAACP} forms
1964
The Beatles first NYC concert happened at Carneige Hall


----------



## Meanderer

February 12, 1554 Queen of England for nine days, Lady Jane Grey is executed for treason.


----------



## Laurie

Meanderer said:


> February 12, 1554 Queen of England for nine days, Lady Jane Grey is executed for treason.



Poor girl, only fifteen, exploited by men and executed for standing up to them.  Sound familiar?

She set the pattern for both Victoria and the current Queen, but they had better outcomes.


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 14th
1876
Alexander Graham Bell filed for telephone patent


----------



## Pam

14th Feb

1799 - Captain James Cook died on a beach in Hawaii, stabbed in the neck by an islander, in a skirmish which destroyed the previously excellent and profitable relations between the Hawaiians and the British sailors.

1945 - British and US bombers pound the ancient German city of Dresden with high explosives and incendiaries.

1974 - Soviet authorities formally charge Russian writer Alexander Solzhenitsyn with treason a day after forcing him to leave the USSR.


----------



## Pam

15th February. Today in 1971...'Decimal Day'. In Britain prior to 1971, there were 12 pennies to the shilling and 20 shillings to the pound. There were guineas, half crowns, threepenny bits, sixpences and florins. This old system of currency, known as pounds, shillings and pence dated back to Roman times...


----------



## moviequeen1

2005
You Tube internet site which videos are shared &viewed debuts in U.S.


----------



## Pam

16th February.

Today in 1923...archaeologist Howard Carter opens the sealed doorway to the sepulchral chamber of King Tutankhamen's tomb in Thebes, Egypt. Also present was Lord Carnarvon who funded the excavation.


----------



## moviequeen1

1937
Dupont Company patents nylon which was developed by employee Wallace Crothers


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 17th
1933
The 1st issue of Newsweek Magazine published
1969
Golda Meir becomes the 1st female prime minister of Israel


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 18th
1879
sculptor,Frederic-Augusti Bartholdi given patent for his design of Statue of Liberty
1986
anti smoking ads debut on TV for 1st time featuring actor,Yul Brunner. He died in 1985 from lung cancer


----------



## Pam

13th Feb

Executed today in 1478...George Plantagenet, Duke of Clarence, brother of Edward IV and Richard III. Convicted of treason against Edward IV, he was executed in the Tower of London, allegedly by being drowned in a butt of his favourite Malmsey wine…


----------



## RadishRose

1885 Mark Twain publishes the "Adventures of Huckleberry Finn" in the US 

1921 British troops occupy Dublin 

1928 Sonja Henie of Norway wins the women’s figure skating gold medal at the St. Moritz Winter Olympic Games; her first of 3 consecutive titles in the event


----------



## Pam

19th February

Today in 1855...bread riots break out in Liverpool. A large mob swarms along Shaw's Brow and Scotland Road, entering all the bread-shops and demanding bread, helping themselves freely to the loaves if denied. The shops in Scotland Road suffer the most. The riots are a result of freezing cold weather and frost leading to a lack of shipping in the docks, leaving many thousands of dock workers without work and without wages.


----------



## moviequeen1

1878
Thomas Edison granted a patent for his gramophone
1906
Will Kellogg&Charles Bolin founded Battle Creek Toasted Corn Flake Co.Its known today as the multinational food  company,Kellogg's
1960
Bil Keane's comic strip'Family Circus' debuts


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 20th
1962
John Glenn becomes 1st American to orbit the Earth aboard spacecraft Friendship 7


----------



## applecruncher

moviequeen1 said:


> Feb 20th
> 1962
> John Glenn becomes 1st American to orbit the Earth aboard spacecraft Friendship 7


I remember this vividly.  John Glenn was HUGE news across the US and especially here in Ohio.


----------



## rgp

Am I permitted to be a day late ? 

The Battle of _Iwo Jima_ (19 February – 26 March 1945) was a major battle in which the United States Marine Corps and Navy landed on and eventually captured the island of _Iwo Jima_ from the Imperial Japanese Army (IJA) during World War II.
*Date*‎: ‎February 19 – March 26, 1945; (1 month ...
*Location*‎: ‎Iwo Jima‎, ‎Volcano Islands‎, Japanese ...


----------



## moviequeen1

rgp said:


> Am I permitted to be a day late ?
> 
> The Battle of _Iwo Jima_ (19 February – 26 March 1945) was a major battle in which the United States Marine Corps and Navy landed on and eventually captured the island of _Iwo Jima_ from the Imperial Japanese Army (IJA) during World War II.
> *Date*‎: ‎February 19 – March 26, 1945; (1 month ...
> *Location*‎: ‎Iwo Jima‎, ‎Volcano Islands‎, Japanese ...


Yes


----------



## Pam

21st February

1437 - Assassinated today in 1437...King James I of Scotland. At the age of 11, James was captured by pirates and held prisoner by the Lancastrian kings of England for 18 years before returning to Scotland to be crowned. Just 13 years later James was brutally assassinated by a group of dissident nobles led by Sir Robert Graham, as he hid in a dank and stinking sewer under Blackfriars Friary in Perth. He had been stabbed 28 times.

1804 - The world's first locomotive-hauled railway journey took place on 21 February 1804, when Trevithick's unnamed steam locomotive hauled a train along the tramway of the Penydarren Ironworks, in Merthyr Tydfil, Wales.

1848 - The Communist Manifesto was published by Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels.


----------



## moviequeen1

1925
The 1st issue of 'New Yorker' magazine published
1947
Edwin Land introduced the Polaroid Land camera to the Optical Society of America in NYC.The camera was the 1st to take,develop&print a picture on photo paper in 60 secs.
1972
Richard Nixon becomes 1st U.S. President to visit China.He has meeting with Chinese leader,Mao Zedong in Beijing


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 22nd
Today is the 1st Anniv of this thread I started.I wasn't sure if anybody else would be interested in posting,I've been pleasantly surprised,thanks to all who've posted.Let's keep it going
1876
Johns Hopkins Univ in Baltimore,MD opened
1980
50th Anniv of the biggest Olympic sports upset,'Miracle on Ice'.U.S. men's hockey team compromise of college kids upset the heavily favored Russians 4-3 in the semi- final at Lake Placid,NY. The team went on to win the gold medal beating Sweden


----------



## Pam

Thank you for starting it!


----------



## Pam

22nd February

ON 22nd February 1797, French warships landed on British soil. Flushed with recent triumphs, the French revolutionaries had dispatched a ragbag of ex-convicts and poorly trained soldiers in just four ships to liberate the British from George III’s tyranny. The somewhat ambitious plan was to capture the city of Bristol, but unfavourable weather forced the invaders into the Welsh port of Fishguard.

There, they discovered a trading ship laden with food and drink, which may explain their excited reports of thousands of well-armed British redcoats surrounding the harbour, when there was nothing but a handful of Welsh villagers in traditional scarlet dress.

Not that the Welsh were content to be spectators. Jemima Nicholas grabbed a pitchfork and rounded up twelve of the French before locking them in a church, deservedly entering Welsh folklore with the title ‘Jemima Fawr’, ‘Jemima the Great’. Two days later the hapless revolutionaries surrendered, to a small local force.


----------



## moviequeen1

Pam said:


> Thank you for starting it!


Thanks


----------



## moviequeen1

moviequeen1 said:


> Feb 22nd
> Today is the 1st Anniv of this thread I started.I wasn't sure if anybody else would be interested in posting,I've been pleasantly surprised,thanks to all who've posted.Let's keep it going
> 1876
> Johns Hopkins Univ in Baltimore,MD opened
> 1980
> 50th Anniv of the biggest Olympic sports upset,'Miracle on Ice'.U.S. men's hockey team compromise of college kids upset the heavily favored Russians 4-3 in the semi- final at Lake Placid,NY. The team went on to win the gold medal beating Sweden


I made a mistake,its the 40th anniv not 50 of the U.S. "miracle hockey team,not good at math LOL!


----------



## Ken N Tx

moviequeen1 said:


> I made a mistake


Thats it!!! You are only allowed one mistake!!!
.


----------



## Pam

23rd February

Born today in 1633...Samuel Pepys, Chief Secretary to the Admiralty, politician and most famously, diarist. His diary, which he kept from 1660 to 1669, is a very important primary source for historians, as he was an eyewitness to such momentous events as the Great Plague and the Great Fire of London.


----------



## moviequeen1

1980
U.S. speed skater,Eric Heiden sweeps all the 5 events he entered,wins 5 gold medals at the Winter Olympics in Lake Placid,NY
1997
NBC airs movie'Schindler's List' uncensored 65 million viewers watched


----------



## Pam

February 24th 

1807 - 17 die & 15 wounded in a crush to witness the executions of John Holloway, 39 and Owen Haggerty, 24 who were hanged outside Debtors' Door at  Newgate Prison. They died alongside murderer Elizabeth Godfrey, who had stabbed a man.

1920 - Nancy, Lady Astor, the first woman to take her seat in the House of Commons, makes her maiden speech on the topic of the perils of drinking.

1981 Prince Charles announced his engagement to Lady Diana Spencer.


----------



## moviequeen1

1989
A 150 million yr old fossil egg is found in Utah with a fossilized dinosaur embryo inside.It was the oldest dinosaur egg found in Northern Hemisphere


----------



## RadishRose

moviequeen1 said:


> I made a mistake,its the 40th anniv not 50 of the U.S. "miracle hockey team,not good at math LOL!


Yes, I was wondering, LOL because I watched the games that year.


----------



## RadishRose

Elton John knighted by Queen Elizabeth II at Buckingham Palace in London on this day in 1998

A 4.4 billion-year-old Crystal is discovered to be the oldest known fragment from the earth's crust On this day in 2014

1868 1st US parade with floats (Mardi Gras-Mobile, Alabama)


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 25th
1837
The 1st U.S. electric printing press was patented by Thomas Davenport


----------



## Pepper

George Harrison was born in Liverpool 77 years ago today.  February 25th, 1943.   R.I.P. George, you're gone too soon.


----------



## MarkinPhx

RadishRose said:


> Yes, I was wondering, LOL because I watched the games that year.


The funny thing about that game is that it was broadcasted on tape delay but no one I watched the game with knew the outcome of the game. Never happen these days.


----------



## Pam

26th February


1797 -  The Bank of England issued the first ever one pound note. Printed on watermark paper with a vignette of Britannia on the top left hand corner, the hand-signed white £1 notes were withdrawn in the 1820s.

1914 The launch of HMHS (Her Majesty's Hospital Ship) Britannic, sister to the RMS Titanic, at Harland & Wolff shipyard in Belfast. 

1935 - Robert Watson-Watt first demonstrated RADAR (radio detection and ranging) at Daventry, Northamptonshire.

1987 -  The Church of England's General Synod voted by a huge majority in favour of the ordination of women priests.


----------



## moviequeen1

1983
Michael Jackson's album,'Thriller' goes # 1 stays there for 37 weeks


----------



## Pam

1900 - The British Labour Party was founded.

1907 - London's main criminal court, the Old Bailey was built, on the site of Newgate Prison.


----------



## moviequeen1

1968
CBS anchor,/managing editor Walter Cronkite gave a scathing editorial on U.S. chances of winning the Vietnam War


----------



## RadishRose

1922 US Supreme Court unanimously upholds 19th amendment to the US Constuituent - women's right to vote


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 28th
1784
John Wesley charters Methodist Church
1827
Baltimore&Ohio Railroad became 1st railroad incorporated for commerical transportation for people&freight
1984
Michael Jackson wins a record 8 Grammys for his album'Thriller'


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 29th
1860
The 1st electric tabulating machine was invented by Herman Hollerith
1940
Hattie McDonald wins Best Supporting Actress Oscar for her role in 'Gone With The Wind' She was first African American woman to win
1968
The Beatles'Sgt Pepper's Lonely Heart Club Band' wins Grammy for album of the year.The 1st rock LP to do so


----------



## moviequeen1

March 1st
1873
Remington&Sons begin production of the 1st practical typewriter


----------



## Pam

2nd March


Today in 1882...Queen Victoria survives an eighth assassination attempt. As she leaves Windsor Railway Station in her carriage, her assailant's shot is deflected by two schoolboys from Eton College who having spotted the gunman, set about him with their umbrellas. Roderick Maclean is later tried for high treason and found 'Guilty but Insane'.


----------



## moviequeen1

1867
U.S. Congress establishes Dept of Education
1977
actress,Bette Davis becomes 1st woman to receive American Film Institute's Life time Achievement Award
2002
U.S. invasion of Afghanistan begins


----------



## Pam

3rd March


On 3rd March 1943, an air-raid warning sounded and locals raced for cover at Bethnal Green tube station. Confusion and panic conspired to trap hundreds on the staircase entrance. In the crush that ensued, 173 were killed including 62 children with over 60 injured.

1991
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The Queen needed three stitches in her hand after intervening in a corgi fight. 

2018 The death of Sir Roger Bannister (aged 88), the first man to run a mile in under 4 minutes, a feat he achieved at the Iffley Road Sports Ground, Oxford on 6th May 1954, in a time of 3 minutes 59.4 seconds.


----------



## moviequeen1

1887
Anne Sullivan begins teaching 6 yr old Helen Keller
1931
Star Spangled Banner offically becomes U.S. national anthem


----------



## Lvstotrvl

March 3rd

1875
First indoor game of ice hockey

1945
World War 2
Finland declares war on Germany


----------



## Pam

4th March

Today in 1681 – King Charles II grants a Royal Charter to William Penn, a Quaker and real estate entrepreneur, entitling him to establish a colony in North America (Pennsylvania).


----------



## moviequeen1

1902
The American Automobile Association{AAA} founded in Chicago


----------



## moviequeen1

March 5th
1853
piano company,Steinway&Sons founded in NYC
1994
the largest milkshake was made with 1,995 gallons of chocolate in Nelspruit,South Africa


----------



## moviequeen1

March 6th
1945
George Nissen received patent for the 1st modern trampoline
1981
Walter Cronkite signs off as CBS Evening News anchor/managing editor


----------



## Pam

6th March

Born today in 1806...Elizabeth Barrett Browning. A gifted and successful poet, from the age of 15 she suffered constant debilitating ill health. She managed to escape her tyrannical father by eloping with fellow poet Robert Browning to Italy where she died in 1861. One of her most famous works is from her 'Sonnets from the Portuguese' and starts,
"How do I love thee? Let me count the ways..."

1997 A £650,000 Picasso was stolen from a London art gallery. The thief escaped in a taxi.

1998 First time the British Union Flag is flown over Buckingham Palace (following the controversy after Princess Dian's death; formerly the only flag flown was the Sovereign's standard indicating the monarch's presence.)


----------



## moviequeen1

March 7th
1854
Charles Miller patents 1st sewing machine to stitch buttonholes


----------



## Pam

7th March

1530 King Henry VIII declared himself head of the Church of England and not the Pope. This signalled the beginning of the end of the Catholic Church being the religion of England. 

1671
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The birth of Robert Roy MacGregor, usually known simply as Rob Roy, the famous Scottish folk hero and outlaw of the early 18th century. He died on 28th December 1734 and is buried in Balquhidder churchyard - Stirling.

1876
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Scottish-born inventor, Alexander Graham Bell, patented the telephone.


----------



## Pam

Today in 1702...Queen Anne succeeds to the throne on the death of her brother-in-law and cousin, William III, who had deposed her father James II in the Glorious Revolution. William died of complications after falling from his horse when it stumbled on a molehill. For many years afterwards, his Jacobite enemies would raise their glasses and toast “the little gentleman in the black velvet waistcoat” (the mole).


----------



## Ferocious

Pam said:


> Today in 1702...Queen Anne succeeds to the throne on the death of her brother-in-law and cousin, William III, who had deposed her father James II in the Glorious Revolution. William died of complications after falling from his horse when it stumbled on a molehill. For many years afterwards, his Jacobite enemies would raise their glasses and toast “the little gentleman in the black velvet waistcoat” (the mole).


*Perhaps, this gave birth to the saying....'Making a mountain out of a molehill' .......forgive me, Pam, I do try.....honest.....  *


----------



## moviequeen1

1817
The New York Stock Exchange was founded
1855
The 1st train crossing on U.S. railway suspension bridge in Niagara Falls,NY


----------



## Pam

9th March

1566 - the murder of David Rizzio, private secretary to Mary, Queen of Scots, in the Palace of Holyroodhouse, Edinburgh.
Rizzio was stabbed 56 times by Protestant rebels in front of the queen who was seven months pregnant. The rebels were led by Mary's jealous husband, Lord Darnley.

1822 - Charles M. Graham received the first patent for artificial teeth

1891 Four days of storms began off England’s south coast, sinking 14 ships.


----------



## moviequeen1

1858
Albert Potts of Philadelphia,PA patents the street mailbox
1964
The 1st Ford Mustang produced


----------



## Pam

10th March

1850 The birth of Spencer Gore, tennis player and cricketer for Surrey. He won the first Wimbledon Championships in 1877.

1914 Suffragette Mary Richardson slashed Velazquez's painting - 'Rokeby Venus' at London's National Gallery with a meat cleaver as a protest against the Government's treatment of Emmeline Pankhurst.

1964 Prince Edward, youngest son of Queen Elizabeth II was born.


----------



## moviequeen1

1902
U.S. Court of Appeals rules Thomas Edison did not invent the movie camera


----------



## RadishRose

1801 First official census in Great Britain, revealing a population of approximately 10 million 

1847 1st money minted in Hawaii 

1862 US issues 1st paper money in the form of $5, $10, $20, $50, $100, $500 and $1000 notes


----------



## moviequeen1

March 11th
1779
The U.S.Army Corp of Engineers is established
1968
Otis Redding is the 1st person to receive posthmously a gold record for his single'Sitting on The Dock of The  Bay'
2011
A 9.0 magnitude earthquake strikes 80miles east of Sendai,Japan causing a tsumani which kills thousands.It causes the 2nd worst nuclear accident in history at the Fukushima nuclear plant


----------



## RadishRose

1897 A meteorite enters the earth's atmosphere and explodes over New Martinsville, West Virginia. The debris causes damage but no human injuries are reported. 

1935 Bank of Canada first opens on Wellington Street, Ottawa 

1974 Rhino Store gives people 5 cents to take home Danny Bonaduce's Album


----------



## Pam

12th March

1664 New Jersey became a British colony as King Charles II of England granted New Jersey to his brother James, Duke of York.

1868 Henry O'Farrell from Dublin, attempted to assassinate Prince Alfred, Duke of Edinburgh, the second son and fourth child of Queen Victoria whilst he was on a tour of Australia. The attack caused great embarrassment in the colony, and led to a wave of anti-Irish sentiment, directed at all Irish people, including Protestant Loyalists.

1941 Islanders on the Hebrides hid thousands of bottles of shipwrecked whisky from government officials. The episode was celebrated in the film "Whisky Galore."


----------



## moviequeen1

2003
Elizabeth Smart found after being  kidnapped and missing for 9 months


----------



## Pam

1969 -  Paul McCartney and Linda Eastman got married in London.


----------



## Pam

Born today in 1764...Charles Grey, 2nd Earl Grey, British Prime Minister in the 1830s and author of the Reform Bill of 1832. His name is also associated with Earl Grey tea. Despite his wife bearing him 16 children, he had many affairs including his liaison with the notorious Georgiana, Duchess of Devonshire who bore him a daughter.

1842 The death of the English army officer Henry Shrapnel, inventor of the shrapnel shell which is named after him. The shell was a hollow cannon ball filled with shot which burst in mid-air and was used as an anti-personnel weapon.

1927 The lance ceased to be an official weapon in the British Army.

1935 Voluntary driving tests were introduced in Britain and became compulsory in June of the same year.


----------



## moviequeen1

1852
"Uncle Sam' cartoon figure made its debut in NY Lantern weekly
2003
journal,Nature reports a 350,000 yr old footprint of an upright human found in Italy


----------



## Pam

14th March

Died today in 1883...Karl Marx , the German philosopher, economist and revolutionary socialist, author of 'Das Kapital'. Expelled from Prussia and France for his radicalism, he died in poverty in London. Marx is buried in Highgate Cemetery.


----------



## moviequeen1

1931
The 1st theatre built for rear movie projection in NYC
1973
late Sen John McCain was released after spending 5 yrs in N.Korean prisoner camp
2018
NASA twin study finds astronaut,Scott Kelly who spent a yr in space is no longer identical to his twin brother,Mark. 7% of Scott's genes were altered


----------



## Pam

15th March

44 BC - Assassination of Julius Caesar.

1891 - Death of Sir Joseph Bazalgette, surveyor for the Metropolitan Commission of Sewers. Following the Great Stink of 1858, Bazalgette was employed to mastermind a sewer network for central London. The system proved instrumental in relieving the city from cholera epidemics and cleaning the River Thames.

1909
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Selfridges store (named after its owner Harry Gordon Selfridge) was opened  in London's Oxford Street. In September 1997 they opened their first store  outside London when the Trafford Centre (Manchester) opened.

1949
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clothes rationing, which had been introduced during the 2nd World  War, was ended.


----------



## moviequeen1

1945
Billboard publishes its 1st album chart,King Cole Trio hits #1
1985
The 1st Internet domain name is registered symbolics.com
1991
4 Los Angeles policemen are charged with beating Rodney King


----------



## Pam

16th March

1190...the massacre of Jews at Clifford Tower, York. Some of the worst atrocities committed against European Jews in the Middle Ages took place in England in the late 12th century, the most notorious of these being in York

1774... The birth of Matthew Flinders, English explorer who circumnavigated Australia. The Flinders River in Queensland and the Flinders Range in South Australia are named after him.

1935... The first driving test pass slip was presented to Mr. R. Beene of Kensington, a pupil of the British School of Motoring. Tests were introduced on a voluntary basis and became compulsory in June.


----------



## moviequeen1

1882
U..S Senate ratifies treaty establishing Red Cross
2019
a beached whale was found to have 88 pounds of plastic inside it including 40 pounds of plastic bags in Mabine,Phillipines


----------



## moviequeen1

March 17th
1762
New York City has its 1st St.Patrick's Day Parade


----------



## Pam

17th March

1649 - Oliver Cromwell abolished the position of King of England and the House of Lords and declared England a Commonwealth.

1899 - The first-ever radio distress call was sent, summoning assistance to a merchant ship aground on the Goodwin Sands, Kent.

1912 - The death of Lawrence Oates, a member of Scott’s ill-fated South Pole expedition who was suffering serious frostbite and hampering the progress of his companions. He had left his tent the previous night saying ‘I am just going outside and may be some time.’ ‘A very gallant gentleman,’ Scott recorded. His body was never found. Date of birth 17th March 1880 - Died 17th March 1912.


----------



## moviequeen1

March 18th
1892
Frederick Arthur,Lord Stanley of Preston purchased a silver trophy to present to the winning ice hockey team of Canada.Its known as the Stanley Cup
1931
The 1st Schick electric shavers go on sale in U.S.
1992
U.S. business woman,Leona Hemsley is sentenced to 4 yrs in prison for tax evasion


----------



## moviequeen1

March 19th
1822
Boston,Mass incorporated as a city
1918
U.S. Congress approves daylight savings time
1953
The Academy Awards were televised for the 1st time,Bob Hope was the host


----------



## Pam

20 March

1819 - The exclusive Burlington Arcade opens in London. It is still patrolled by its own private police force, known as the Burlington Beadles. Dressed in toppers and frock-coats, they ensure the atmosphere of the arcade is not spoiled by intrusions such as whistling, singing or musical instruments.

1966 - The football World Cup (Jules Rimet trophy) was stolen whilst being exhibited at Central Hall in London.

1974 - An attempt was made to kidnap Princess Anne in the Mall by a gunman who fired six shots, then tried to drag her out of the car. He fled as passers-by joined her bodyguard and police to foil the attempt, and was later caught. Ian Ball, who was charged with attempted murder, claimed he did it to highlight the lack of mental care facilities.


----------



## moviequeen1

1852
Harriet Beecher Stowe's book'Uncle Tom's Cabin' was published in Boston,Mass
1930
U.S. fast food chain'KFC'{Kentucky Fried Chicken} founded by Col Harland Sanders in N.Corbin,Kentucky


----------



## RadishRose

1739 Iranian ruler Nadir Shah occupies Delhi in India and sacks the city, stealing the jewels of the Peacock Throne 

1888 The premiere of the very first Romani language operetta staged in Moscow, Russia 

1900 US Secretary of State John Hay announces that all nations to whom he sent notes calling for an 'open door' policy in China have essentially accepted his stand


----------



## moviequeen1

March 21
1963
Alcatraz prison in San Francisco Bay is closed
1984
part of Central Park is named Strawberry Fields honoring late John Lennon


----------



## moviequeen1

March 22
1903
Niagara Falls ran out of water because of a drought
1941
actor,James Stewart was the 1st American movie actor to wear a military uniform when he was inducted into the Army in WW II
1963
The Beatles 1st album"Please Please Me' was released in U.S.&U.K.


----------



## moviequeen1

March 23rd
1907
The 'dixie cup' was invented by Lawrence Lullen in BOston,Mass


----------



## Pam

1861 - London's first tramcars began operating, along the Bayswater Road, from Notting Hill to Marble Arch. They had been designed by a Mr. Train who was born in Boston, Massachusetts.

1956 - Queen Elizabeth II laid the foundation stone of the new Coventry cathedral. The new building was built next to the remains of the 14th-century cathedral that had been destroyed in the 2nd World War.


----------



## Marlene

The birth of the popular O.K.

On March 23, 1839, the initials “O.K.” are first published in The Boston Morning Post. Meant as an abbreviation for “oll korrect,” a popular slang misspelling of “all correct” at the time, OK steadily made its way into the everyday speech of Americans.


----------



## moviequeen1

March 24th
1958
Elvis Presley sworn into U.S. Army served 2 yrs as a regular soldier.He was assigned with the 3rd Armored Division in Friedberg,Germany
1964
JFK silver half dollar is issued
1989
worst oil spill,Exxon's Valdez spills 11.3 million gallons off Alaska


----------



## Pam

25th March

1609 - English navigator Henry Hudson (Hudson Bay in Canada was named after him) set off on his third voyage in an attempt to find the north west passage from the Atlantic to the Pacific Ocean.

1807 - The Slave Trade Act received the royal assent, eventually bringing an end to the slave trade. British merchants transported nearly three million black Africans across the Atlantic between 1700 and the early 19th century. The 1833 Slavery Abolition Act outlawed slavery itself throughout the British Empire but slaves did not gain their final freedom until 1838.

1940 - The United States agreed to give Britain and France access to all American warplanes for the war effort.


----------



## moviequeen1

1939
Billboard Magazine introduces Country Music Chart
1982
Wayne Gretzky becomes 1st NHL hockey player to score 200 pts in a season


----------



## moviequeen1

March 26th
1872
Thomas Martin patents fire extinguisher
1979
NCAA Basketball Championship game Mich St vs Indiana St. Mich won 75-64 featuring 2 future Hall of Fame players,Magic Johnson{Mich-LA Lakers} Larry Bird{Ind-Boston Celtics} This was the start of their rivalry in the NBA


----------



## Pam

26th March

1484 - William Caxton printed his translation of Aesop's Fables. As far as is known, Caxton was the first English person to work as a printer and the first to introduce a printing press into England. He was also the first English retailer of printed books.

1976 - Queen Elizabeth II sent the first royal e-mail, from the Royal Signals and Radar Establishment in Worcestershire.

2015 - Richard III, the only English monarch without a marked grave, was reinterred at Leicester Cathedral after much wrangling, including High Court action over his final resting place. Richard III's body was buried in the now demolished Franciscan Friary in Leicester and was discovered in September 2012 under what had become a car park.


----------



## moviequeen1

March 27th
1855
physican&geologist Abraham Gesner patents kerosene


----------



## Ken N Tx

My youngest son and his wife are celebrating their 16th Wedding Anniversary..


----------



## Pam

27th March

1881 Rioting took place in Basingstoke in protest against the daily promotion of rigid alcohol abstinence by the Salvation Army.

1899 Italian inventor Marconi achieved the first international radio transmission (a Morse Code message) between England and France.

1966 The stolen football world cup was found in south London by a dog called Pickles, whilst it was out for a walk with its owner.


----------



## moviequeen1

Ken N Tx said:


> My youngest son and his wife are celebrating their 16th Wedding Anniversary..


Ken,please  in the future don't post anything personal in this thread thanks


----------



## moviequeen1

March 28th
1979
A partial meltdown at Three Mile Island nuclear plant in Middletown,PA resulted in the release of radioactive gas&iodine into the atmosphere, no deaths
On March 16th,the movie'The China Sydrome' was released in theaters.The story was an accident& coverup at a fictious Calif nuclear plant,.The movie starred Jack Lemmon,Jane Fonda,Michael Douglas


----------



## Pam

28th March


1942 - British commandos destroyed the U-boat base at St Nazaire. The destroyer Campbeltown rammed the dock gates at 20 knots with five tons of explosives on board. A German ship trying to cut off the British commandos as they made their getaway in fast launches was sunk, in error, by German guns.

1945 - Germany dropped its last V2 bomb on Britain.

2014 - Beryl Walker, 88, was named as the oldest paper girl in the world by Guinness World Records. "Beryl has been doing the round for 35 years, gets up at 6am every morning and hops on her bike 'Hercules' to deliver papers to homes in Gloucester. She works six days a week and cycles over eight miles a day.


----------



## moviequeen1

March 29th
1848
Niagara Falls,NY&Ont stop flowing for 30 hrs because of an ice jam on the upper river
1951
Julius&Ethel Rosenberg were convicted&sentenced to death for spying for Russia


----------



## Pam

30th March.


1775 - The British parliament passed an act forbidding its North American colonies from trading with anyone other than Britain.

1944 - saw the allied bombing raid on Nuremberg. 795 aircraft were despatched from along England's east coast , including 572 Lancasters, 214 Halifaxes and 9 Mosquitos. The bombers met German fighter resistance at the coasts of Belgium and the Netherlands. In total, 95 bombers were lost, making it the largest Bomber Command loss of World War II.

2002 - Queen Elizabeth, the Queen Mother, (born August 4th 1900), died peacefully in her sleep, aged 101.


----------



## moviequeen1

1939
The comic book"Detective Comics #27" appeared on newstands.This comic debuted 'Batman'
1984
NYC police detective,Robert Cunningham offers waitress,Phyliss Penzo half of a #1 lottery ticket. The next day they win $6 million
This true story was made into a movie "It Could Happen to You' "94 starring Nicholas Cage,Bridget Fonda,Rosie Perez


----------



## moviequeen1

March 31
1736
The 1st U.S. public hosptial,Bellevue founded in NYC
2004
NFL owners adopted a 15 yard penalty for excessive celebrations


----------



## Pam

31st March

1855 - Charlotte Bronte, Yorkshire novelist and author of Jane Eyre, died during her pregnancy, aged 38.

1912 - Both the Oxford and the Cambridge boats sank in the annual university boat race.

1930 - Scottish engineer John Logie Baird installed a TV set at 10 Downing Street.

1972 - The Beatles' Official Fan Club closed down.


----------



## moviequeen1

April 1st
1778
New Orleans businessman,Oliver Pollock creates the'$' symbol
1976
Steve Wozinak&Steve Jobs found Apple Computer in the garage of JObs's parents house in Cupertino,Calif


----------



## Pam

1st April

1873 - The British steamer RMS Atlantic ran onto rocks and sank off Nova Scotia, killing 547. It remained the deadliest civilian maritime disaster in history until the sinking of the Danish liner SS Norge in 1904.

1949 - The 26 counties of the Irish Free State became the Republic of Ireland.

2000 - The Enigma machine, used by the Germans to encrypt messages in the Second World War, was stolen from Bletchley Park, Buckinghamshire and a ransom was demanded for its return. The ransom was not paid, but in October 2000 the machine was sent, anonymously and with three of its rotors missing, to BBC journalist Jeremy Paxman.


----------



## RadishRose

1748 Ruins of Pompeii rediscovered by Spaniard Rocque Joaquin de Alcubierre
*Learn More >>*







1891 French painter Paul Gauguin leaves Marseille for Tahiti 





1973 John Lennon and Yoko Ono form a new country with no laws or boundaries, called Nutopia, its national anthem is silence


----------



## moviequeen1

April 2nd
1977
Fleetwood Mac's album'Rumors' debuts as # 1 album on Billboard,stays there for the next 31 weeks


----------



## Pam

2nd April 

1877 - The first Human Cannonball Act was performed at London's Amphitheatre when acrobat Lady Zazal, attached by elastic springs, was fired into a safety net.

1982 - Argentina invaded the Falkland Islands in the South Atlantic, a British possession for 149 years. The British government dispatched a naval task force to engage the Argentine Navy and Air Force.


----------



## moviequeen1

April 3rd
1953
The 1st issue of TV Guide debuts with Desi Arnaz,Jr son of Lucille Ball and Desi Arnaz on the cover. The price  was 15 cents,now its $4.99


----------



## Pam

3rd April

1888...The first of 11 brutal murders of women occurred in or near the impoverished Whitechapel district in the East End of London. The crimes remain unsolved to this day. At various points some or all of the killings were ascribed to the notorious, unidentified serial killer known as Jack the Ripper.

1987...The jewels of the late Duchess of Windsor, (the former Mrs Wallis Simpson who married Edward VIII of England after his abdication in 1936), fetched more than £31 million at auction, six times more than the expected figure.


----------



## RadishRose

1913 British suffragette Emmeline Pankhurst sentenced to 3 years in jail 

1919 Austria expels all Habsburgers 

1958 Fidel Castro's rebels attacked Havana


----------



## Ken N Tx

moviequeen1 said:


> The 1st issue of TV Guide debuts with Desi Arnaz,Jr son of Lucille Ball and Desi Arnaz on the cover. The price was 15 cents,now its $4.99


----------



## moviequeen1

April 4th
1949
NATO{North Atlantic Treaty Organization} signed in Washington,DC
1975
childhood friends,Bill Gates&Paul Allen co found Microsoft. Allen at the time was working for Honeywell,Inc,Gates was pre-law at Harvard Univ


----------



## moviequeen1

April 5th
1923
Firestone Tire and Rubber Co. starts producing inflatable tires
1985
An estimated 5,000 radios stations around the world simutaneously played the song'We Are The World'


----------



## Pam

6th April

1913 - Suffragettes increased their militant activities by cutting telephone lines and damaging post boxes.

1963 - Britain and the USA signed the Polaris missile agreement. Polaris was a submarine launched, nuclear tipped weapon designed as a nuclear deterrent.

1974 - Swedish pop group ABBA won the 19th annual Eurovision Song Contest in Brighton, Sussex, with 'Waterloo'. The Swedish version single was coupled with 'Honey, Honey', while the English version featured 'Watch Out' as the B-side.


----------



## moviequeen1

1896
The 1st modern day Summer Olympics was held in Athens,Greece
James Connolly,became the 1st U.S. Olympic champion in the triple jump.It consisted of 2 hops and a jump
1938
Roy J. Plunkett invented Teflon


----------



## Laurie

The 700th anniversary of the Declaration of Arbroath, when Scotland sought independence from England.  Not much has changed!

Some historians believe it to be the basis of the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## moviequeen1

April 7th
1948
United Nations forms the World Health Org
1963
Jack Nicklaus becomes the youngest golfer to win the Green Jacket at the Masters by defeating Tony Lema by 1 stroke.He was 23


----------



## Pam

7th April

1832
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Joseph Thompson, a farmer, went to Carlisle to sell his wife, both having agreed to part. A large crowd gathered as he offered her for 50 shillings. After an hour, the price was knocked down to 20 shillings, together with a Newfoundland dog as an incentive.


----------



## moviequeen1

April 8th
1820
ancient Greek statue,'Venus de Milo' found on Aegan island,Milos.The statue is famous for its missing arms and beauty
1974
Atlanta Braves outfielder,Hank Aaron hits his 715th home run breaking Babe Ruth's record in Atlanta


----------



## Pam

1838 - The day before his 32nd birthday, Isambard Kingdom Brunel’s 236 ft steamship Great Western sailed from Bristol on her maiden voyage to New York. The journey took 15 days, half the time of the fastest sailing ship. She became the first steamship to make regular Atlantic crossings.

2013 - The death of former Prime Minister Baroness Thatcher, aged 87. She was Conservative prime minister from 1979 to 1990 and the first woman to have held the role.


----------



## moviequeen1

April 9th
1865
Confederate Gen.,Robert E.Lee and his troops surrendered at Appomattox Court House to Gen Ulysses Grant
1872
Samuel R.Percy patents dried milk


----------



## Pam

10th April

1633 - Bananas went on display in Thomas Johnson's shop window in London. This was the first time the fruit had been seen in Britain.

1912 - The British built luxury liner Titanic set sail on its maiden and only voyage, from Berth 44, White Star Line dock, Southampton, bound for New York.

1970 - Paul McCartney announced that he was to leave The Beatles for personal and professional reasons.


----------



## moviequeen1

1849
NYC inventor,Walter Hunt patents the safety pin,sold the rights for $400
1925
F.Scott Fitzgerald's classic book,'The Great Gatsby" is published


----------



## moviequeen1

April 11th
1900
The 1st modern submarine designed and built by John Phillip Holland is purchased by U.S. Navy
2015
Pres OBama and Raul Castro meet in Panama,first meeting of the 2 world leaders since Cuban Revolution


----------



## Pam

12th April

1606 - The Union Flag became the official flag of Britain. It combined the flags of St. George (England) and St. Andrew (Scotland). As Wales was not a Kingdom but a Principality it could not be included on the flag. In 1801 the cross of St. Patrick (Ireland) was incorporated to create the flag that has been flown ever since. 

1831 - Soldiers marching on the Broughton Suspension Bridge in Manchester caused it to collapse, reportedly owing to a mechanical resonance induced by troops marching over the bridge in step. Forty of the soldiers were thrown into the river. As a result of the incident the British Military issued an order that troops should 'break step' when crossing a bridge.

1927 -The British Cabinet came out in favour of voting rights for women.


----------



## moviequeen1

1861
Fort Sumter in South Carolina was attacked by Confederacy begins the American Civil War
1934
The 2nd highest wind speed recorded on top of Mt.Washington,NH was 231 mph


----------



## Mahatma

Furryanimal said:


> March 3rd 1985
> *3 Mar*​The year-long Miners Strike - Britain's longest industrial dispute - ends in defeat for the miners.
> Arthur Scargill!!


I was on strike for 53 weeks, my pit stayed out a week extra, no idea why...


----------



## Pam

13th April


On so-called “Black Monday” in 1360, a hail storm kills an estimated 1,000 English soldiers in Chartres, France. The storm and the devastation it caused also played a part in the Hundred Years’ War between England and France.


----------



## moviequeen1

1949
Phillip Hench of the Cleveland Clinic announces discovery of cortisone to treat rheumatoid arthritis
1980
U.S. and its allies boycott Summer Olympics in Russia in protest against Russia invading Afghanistan


----------



## Pam

14th April

1912 - The British built luxury liner Titanic struck an iceberg in the North Atlantic shortly before midnight, and sank in the early hours of the next morning. 1500 passengers and crew were killed.

1931 - The Ministry of Transport issued the first Highway Code, a set of guidelines and rules for drivers.

1983 - The first cordless telephone, capable of operating up to 600 feet from base, was introduced. It was made by Fidelity and British Telecom and sold for £170.


----------



## moviequeen1

1841
The 1st detective story by Edgar Allan Poe'Murders in the Rue Morgue' was published
1865
Pres Abraham Lincoln was shot by John Wilkes Booth at the Ford Theatre in Washington,DC
1960
U.S. record, company,'Motown' was founded by Berry Gordy,JR


----------



## moviequeen1

April 15th
1850
city of San Francisco incorporated
1878
Harley Proctor introduces Ivory Soap
1955
Ray Kroc opens 1st McDonalds fast food  restaurant in Des PLaines,Ill


----------



## Pam

1912 - The British built Titanic luxury ocean liner that had collided earlier with an iceberg about 400 miles from Newfoundland sank at 2:20 a.m. More than 1,500 people drowned or froze to death in the icy waters. 

1964 - Footballer George Best made his debut for Northern Ireland against Wales.

2010 - All flights in and out of the UK and several other European countries were suspended as ash from a volcanic eruption in Iceland moved south. The cloud triggered the UK's worst airspace restriction in living memory and brought much of Europe to a standstill.


----------



## moviequeen1

April 16th
1900
U.S. Post Office issues 1st book of postage stamps


----------



## Pam

1786 - The birth of John Franklin, English Arctic explorer who discovered the Northwest Passage.

1889 - Charlie Chaplin, English-born film actor and director was born.

1912 - American Harriet Quimby became the first woman to fly an airplane across the English Channel. She took off from Dover, en route to Calais, France and made the flight in 59 minutes, landing about 25 miles from Calais, on a beach. Although Quimby died at the age of thirty-seven (in an aeroplane accident), she had a major influence upon the role of women in aviation.


----------



## moviequeen1

April 17th
1972
The 1st yr women are allowed to race in the Boston Marathon. The women's title was won by American,Nina Kuscsik in 3 hrs 10min
1986
Larry McMurtry wins Pulitizer Prize for his novel,'Lonesome Dove'.The book was made into a mini series starring Robert DuVall,Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## moviequeen1

April 18th
1906
San Francisco earthquake kills 4,000 people,destroys 75% of the city
1999
Wayne Gretzky played in his final game.He retired as the NHL's all time leading scorer,holder of 61 individual records


----------



## Pam

1949 - The Republic of Ireland Act came into force as Eire (Southern Ireland) became a Republic and left the British Commonwealth.

1968 - London Bridge was sold for £1m to American oil tycoon Robert McCullough. He decided to knock it down, brick by brick, and have it re-built at Lake Havasu in the United States.

1980 - Rhodesia became Zimbabwe at midnight and independent from Britain. Canaan Banana was the President and Robert Mugabe the Prime Minister.


----------



## moviequeen1

April 19th
1775
The American Revolution began as fighting broke out in Lexington,Mass
1897
The 1st Boston Marathon debuts,its the oldest annual marathon.John J.McDermott was 1st winner


----------



## moviequeen1

April 20th
1912
Fenway Park in Boston,Mass opened as the home of MLB's Boston Red Sox
1977
U.S. Supreme Court rules'Live Free and Die' maybe covered on New Hampshire license plates


----------



## rgp

Please take a moment today to remember the 168 people killed 25 years ago today in the bombing of the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building in downtown Oklahoma City.


----------



## Pam

21st April

1918 - Baron Manfred von Richthofen, the legendary German ace pilot who had destroyed 80 Allied aircraft, was shot down by an RAF fighter and died from the crash behind British lines. He was known as the ‘Red Baron’ because of his distinctive red Fokker tri-plane.

1926 - Queen Elizabeth II was born. On 23rd Janury 2015, (following the death of Saudi Arabia's King Abdullah bin Abdulaziz), the Queen became the oldest reigning monarch in the world and on 21st April 2016 she became the first 90 year old head of state of the UK and 15 other Commonwealth realms.

1934 - The 'Surgeon's Photograph', the most famous photo allegedly showing the Loch Ness Monster, was published in the Daily Mail. In 1999, it was revealed to be a hoax.


----------



## moviequeen1

April 22
1970
The 1st Earth Day is celebrated founded by U.S. Senator Gaylord Nelson{Wisc}
2005
An annoymous bidder purchased the microphone that sat on Johnny Carson's desk for $50,787


----------



## Pam

1778 - John Paul Jones leads American raid on Whitehaven, England. The USS Ranger stood about 2 miles off the unsuspecting town of Whitehaven on a clear but cold and frosty night. Two boats were let down into the water and filled with about 30 men armed with pistols and cutlasses. John Paul Jones took charge of one with his Swedish second in command, one of the few he felt he could trust, Lieutenant Meijer. 

http://www.whitehavenandwesternlakeland.co.uk/johnpauljones/raid.htm


----------



## moviequeen1

April 23rd
1985
Coca Cola announced it was changing their secret flavor formula,now to be called'New Coke'.It turned out to be a major marketing blunder,long time Coke consumers were outraged.74 days later it was cancelled


----------



## moviequeen1

April 24th
1833
Jacob Evert&George Dulty patented 1st soda fountain
1990
Hubble space telescope was launched on board space shuttle Discovery
30 yrs later continues to send back incredible pictures of space


----------



## Pam

1731 - The death of Daniel Defoe, English novelist and author of Robinson Crusoe, his most famous novel. Robinson Crusoe is second only to the Bible in its number of translations.

1953 - Winston Churchill was knighted by Queen Elizabeth II.


----------



## moviequeen1

April 25th
1959
St Lawrence Seaway linking Atlantic and Great Lakes opens to shipping


----------



## Humbug54

April 25th 
1792 Guillotine first used in France, executes highwayman Nicolas Pelletier 
1990 Hubble space telescope is placed into orbit by shuttle Discovery


----------



## Pam

1607 - Captain John Smith landed at Cape Henry, in Virginia with the first group of colonists who established a permanent English settlement in America.

1923 - The marriage of Prince Albert, Duke of York and Lady Elizabeth Bowes-Lyon took place in Westminster Abbey. The Duke of York would succeed to the throne in 1936 after the abdication of his elder brother, King Edward VIII.

2014 - The only surviving letter thought to have been written on the ill-fated Titanic, was sold at auction for £119,000.


----------



## Pam

28th April

1789 - The crew of the Bounty, led by Fletcher Christian, mutinied against the harsh life at sea under Captain Bligh. They were on the return journey from Tahiti where they had spent six months gathering breadfruit trees. Bligh and 17 others were cast adrift in a small boat without a chart. While the mutineers eventually colonized Pitcairn Island, Bligh managed to sail the small craft 3,618 miles to Timor, near Java, arriving there on 14th June.

1910 - Frenchman Louis Paulhan won the London to Manchester air race and the £10,000 prize. It was the first long-distance aeroplane race in England and was first proposed by the Daily Mail newspaper in 1906.


----------



## Pam

29th April

1945 - Adolf Hitler married his longtime partner Eva Braun in a Berlin bunker and designated Admiral Karl Dönitz as his successor. Both Hitler and Braun committed suicide the next day.

1986 - The Duchess of Windsor, Wallis Simpson, was laid to rest at Frogmore in Windsor, alongside her husband, the abdicated King Edward VIII.

2011 - The marriage of Prince William, 2nd in line to the throne, and Kate Middleton at Westminster Abbey. The day was declared a bank holiday in celebration.


----------



## moviequeen1

1852
The 1st edition of Roget's Thesaurus was published
1961
ABC's 'Wide World of Sports' debuts
1990
cranes start to tear down the Berlin Wall


----------



## rgp

April 29 1945..

The 45th infantry Thunderbird & Rainbow divisions, of Patton's 3rd Army liberated the Dachau prison camp in Germany.


----------



## moviequeen1

April 30th
1885
Boston Pops Orchestra forms
1952
"Mr Potato Head' becomes the 1st toy to be advertised on TV


----------



## moviequeen1

May 1st
1931
The Empire State Building in NYC opens
1961
 Harper Lee wins Pulitzer Prize for her novel'To Kill A Mockingbird'


----------



## rgp

Forgot to post it yesterday....

April 30 1945.......The Russian army moved into Berlin, capturing the city.......effectively ending the Nazi aggression & WWII in Europe itself.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pam

1st May

1707 - The Act of Union joined the Kingdom of England and the Kingdom of Scotland to form the Kingdom of Great Britain.

1840 - The first British Penny Black stamp went on sale. Invented by Rowland Hill, it was the world’s first adhesive postage stamp and it became valid for postage on 6th May.

1851 - Queen Victoria opened the Great Exhibition in Hyde Park, London. Over 10,000 exhibitors set up eight miles of tables.


----------



## Ken N Tx

@moviequeen1 Nothing happened?????


----------



## JaniceM

Ken N Tx said:


> @moviequeen1 Nothing happened?????


https://www.onthisday.com/day/may/2


----------



## moviequeen1

May 3rd
2003
New Hampshire's 'Old Man in the Mountain' collapses
In 1805,it was 'discovered' by 2 surveyors Luke Brooks and Francis Whitcomb from Franconia,NH


----------



## moviequeen1

Ken N Tx said:


> @moviequeen1 Nothing happened?????


Hi Ken,some days I don't feel like posting


----------



## Ken N Tx

moviequeen1 said:


> Hi Ken,some days I don't feel like posting


☹


----------



## moviequeen1

May 4th
1953
Ernest Hemmingway wins Literature Pulitzer Prize for "The Old Man and The Sea'
1959
The 1st Grammy awards Ella Fitzgerald and Perry Como win
Ella 'Ella Sings the Irving Berlin Soundbook'- Best Album
Perry -' Catch a Falling Star' -Record of the Year


----------



## Pam

4th May

1945 - World War II: The North Germany Army surrendered to British Field Marshal Bernard Montgomery.

1953 - The Duke of Edinburgh was awarded his pilot's 'wings' during a private ceremony at Buckingham Palace.

1982 - Twenty sailors were killed when the destroyer HMS Sheffield was hit by an Argentinian Exocet missile during the Falklands War. The Falklands National Monument in Cardiff bears the names of the 255 sailors, soldiers and airmen who died on the UK side.


----------



## moviequeen1

May 5th
1925
John Stopes was arrested for teaching evolution in Tenn
1941
The 1st modern perfume,Chanel #5 was released by fashion designer,Coco Chanel


----------



## Pam

1955 - World famous American virologist Dr Jonas Salk witnessed a ceremonial polio vaccination in London when Margaret Jenkins from Kent became the 500,000th person in London to receive the vaccine to prevent the crippling disease poliomyelitis.

2014 - In Nottinghamshire, a police officer who handcuffed himself to a man on suspicion of assault locked his keys in his patrol car and found that he had no way of taking the pair of them to the police station. Undeterred he sheepishly knocked on the suspect’s door and asked the boy's mother if she would be willing to drive them to the station herself .....and she did.


----------



## Pam

6th May

1954 - Roger Bannister, a 25 year old British medical student, became the first man to run a mile in less than four minute (at the Iffley Road Sports Ground, Oxford). His time was 3 minute 59.4 seconds.

1960 - Princess Margaret, sister of Queen Elizabeth II, married Anthony Armstrong-Jones at Westminster Abbey in London. It was the first televised royal wedding and was watched by more than 20 million viewers.

2019 - The Duchess of Sussex gave birth to a boy, the first child for Prince Harry and his wife Megan. The baby was delivered at 05:26 BST and weighed 7lbs 3oz (3.2kg). At his birth, he became 7th in line to the throne.


----------



## moviequeen1

1937
The German airship,the'Hindenberg' explodes into flames as it lands at Lakehurst,NJ,killing 35 people on board,1 person on the ground.
1941
Bob Hope performs his 1st USO Show at Calif's March Field


----------



## moviequeen1

May 7th
1718
city of New Orleans founded by Jean-Baptiste LaMoyne de Bienville
1847
American Medical Assoc{AMA} founded in Philadelphia
1977
Janet Guthrie,rookie driver set the fastest time on opening day of practice for the Indy 500.Her time was 185.607


----------



## moviequeen1

May 8th
1877
The 1st Westminster Dog Show was held
1886
Jacob's Pharmacy in Atlanta,Georgia sold the 1st Coca-Cola which contained cocaine
1945
VEDay: WWII ends in Europe after Germany signs uncondtional surrender


----------



## moviequeen1

May 9th
1914
Pres. Woodrow Wilson proclaims Mother's Day
1926
Richard Byrd& Floyd Bennett became the 1st American men to fly an airplane over the North Pole
1974
U.S. House Judicary Committee begin formal hearings on Pres. Nixon's impeachment


----------



## Pam

9th May

1671 - Irishman Colonel Thomas Blood attempted to steal the British Crown Jewels from the Tower of London. Despite being caught red-handed, he was pardoned by King Charles II.

1887 - Buffalo Bill's Wild West Show opened in London. His cowboy themed shows also toured Europe as well as the United States.

1945 - World War II: The Channel Islands were liberated by the British after five years of German occupation.


----------



## moviequeen1

May 10th
1924
J.Edgar Hoover appointed head of the FBI, until 1972 when he died of a heart attack
1968
Vietnam Peace Talks began between U.S. and N.Vietnam
2017
Apple becomes the 1st company worth over $800 billion


----------



## Pam

10th May 

1773 - The British Parliament passed the Tea Act, designed to save the British East India Company by granting it a monopoly on the North American tea trade.

1941 - Rudolf Hess, deputy leader of Nazi Germany, flew a small plane to Scotland and parachuted to the ground in a bizarre attempt to negotiate a peace settlement with Britain.  The British authorities arrested Hess immediately on his arrival and held him in custody until the end of the war, when he was returned to Germany to stand trial in the Nuremberg Trials.

1941 - World War II - The worst night of the Blitz in Britain. 550 German bombers dropped 100,000 bombs on London. More than 1500 people were killed and many thousands more were injured.


----------



## Pam

11th May 

1812 - British Prime Minister Spencer Percival was assassinated in the House of Commons, apparently mistaken by his killer, bankrupt broker John Bellingham, for someone else. He is the only Prime Minister in Britain to have been assassinated.

1820 - The launch of HMS Beagle, the ship that took Charles Darwin on his scientific voyage to test his theories on evolution.

1988 - Kim Philby, the English born Soviet spy, died in the USSR.


----------



## moviequeen1

1910
Glacier National Park in Montana was established
1927
Louis Meyer froms the Academy of Motion Pictures,Arts&Sciences
1969
British comedy troupe "Monty Python" is formed with John Cleese, Eric Idle,Graham Chapman,Terry Gilliam,Terry Jones and Michael Palin


----------



## moviequeen1

May 12th
1789
Society of St Tammany is formed by Revolutionary Soldiers.It later becomes  infamous group of NYC political bosses
1847
William Clayton invented the odometer
1932
body of kidnapped son of Charles Lindbergh found in Hopewell,NJ


----------



## moviequeen1

May 13th
1918
The 1st U.S. airmail stamps issued,cost 24 cents
1981
Pope JOhn Paul II was shot and critically wounded in St. Peter's Sq
2004
the finale episode of NBC's classic sitcom'Frasier' '93-'04 airs,33 million tune in


----------



## Pam

13th May

1787 - The first fleet of ships carrying convicts to the new penal colony of Australia left England. They arrived in January 1788. 'On This Day' in 1987 several sailing ships left Portsmouth, re-enacting the first voyage.

1995 - A British mother (Alison Hargreaves, aged 33) became the first woman to conquer Everest without oxygen or the help of sherpas.


----------



## moviequeen1

May 14th
1804
Lewis and Clark's expedition from St.Louis to Pacific Coast is commissioned by Pres.Thomas Jefferson
1973
U.S. Supreme Court approves equal rights to females in the military


----------



## moviequeen1

May 15th
1718
James Puckle,a London lawyer patents the world's 1st machine gun
1928
Mickey Mouse debuts in silent film'Plane Crazy'
1951
AT&T becomes the 1st U.S. Corp to have a million stockholders when a young car salesman,Brady Dillion purchases 7 shares worth $ 1,078


----------



## Pam

15th May

1941 - The first flight of Britain's first jet propelled aircraft, the Gloster-Whittle E.28/39. It was designed to test the Whittle jet engine in flight, leading to the development of the Gloster Meteor.

1957 - Britain's first hydrogen bomb was exploded on Christmas Island in the Indian Ocean. The effect of the radiation on some of the British soldiers who watched the test only came to light many years later.


----------



## moviequeen1

May 16th
1866
U.S. Congress authorizes the nickel 5 cent piece,replaces the silver half dime
1929
The 1st Academy Awards:
Emil Jannings wins Best actor -'The Way of the Flesh'
Janet Gaynor wins Best Actress-" 7th Heaven'
Best Picture-"Wings'
1965
Spaghetti-O's were sold for the first time


----------



## Meanderer

_Donald Goerke, was the Campbell Soup Co. executive who invented SpaghettiOs.  Goerke was marketing research director of Campbell's Franco-American line in the early 1960s when his group started dreaming up pasta in shapes that would appeal to kids. He chose the o's. They were marketed with the unforgettable tagline, "Uh-oh, SpaghettiOs."_


----------



## Pam

16th May

1908 - Britain’s first diesel submarine was launched.

1943 - The famous ‘Dam Busters’ raid by the 617 Squadron of Lancaster bombers led by Wing Commander Guy Gibson breached the Mohne, Eder and Sorpe dams in Germany using the ‘bouncing’ bombs developed by Dr Barnes Wallis.

1951 - The first regularly scheduled transatlantic flights began between John F Kennedy International Airport in New York and Heathrow Airport in London.

1991 - Queen Elizabeth II addressed the U.S. Congress, the first British monarch to do so.


----------



## moviequeen1

May 17th
1792
The NY Stock Exchange was found by 24 brokers at 70 Wall St in NYC
1875
The 1st Kentucky Derby race was held,Oliver Lewis aboard Aristides won in 2:37.75
1973
Senate Watergate Comm hearings begin


----------



## Pam

18th May

Today in 1964...two tribes went to war in Brighton. Thousands of Mods (riding Lambretta scooters and sporting neat suits and parkas) and Rockers (long-haired bikers clad in leathers) converged on this seaside town and a pitched battle broke out. Weapons of choice were flick-knives for the Mods and bicycle chains for the Rockers, as well as deckchairs, bottles and stones. Police arrested hundreds of teenagers, many of whom were fined and some even received short prison sentences.
 Over the same weekend, similar fights also broke out in several other seaside towns in the south of England. This tribal rioting was recreated in the 1979 film 'Quadrophenia'.


----------



## moviequeen1

1652
Rhode Island became the 1st state to make slavery illegal
1927
Grauman's Chinese Theatre opens in Hollywood,Calif
1980
Mt Saint Helen's erupts in Washington State causes the largest landslide in history.57 people died,damage total $ 1 billion


----------



## moviequeen1

May 19th
1935
NFL adopts annual college draft which began in 1936
1959
The USS Trition,1st submarine with 2 nuclear reactors is completed
1992
U.S Vice Pres,Dan Quayle attacked TV show'Murphy Brown.In his opinion the character portrayed by Candice Bergen, a single mother was a poor example of family values


----------



## Pam

1536 - Anne Boleyn, King Henry VIII's second wife, was beheaded in London. She was 29 years old.

1935 -T.E. Lawrence, English soldier and writer (known to the world as Lawrence of Arabia) died from injuries sustained in a motorcycle crash.


----------



## moviequeen1

May 20th
1873
Levi Strauss&Jacob Davis patent the 1st blue jeans with copper rivets
1932
Amelia Earhart leaves Newfoundland on her way to become the 1st woman to fly solo&non stop across the Atlantic.She lands in Ireland
1990
The Hubble Space Telescope sends its 1st photos from Space


----------



## Pam

21st May

1966 - American boxer Cassius Clay (Muhammad Ali) ended the hopes of British heavyweight champion Henry Cooper winning the world heavyweight titles when the bout was stopped in Round 6 because of a severe cut above Cooper's eye.

2015 - At 8:00 am about 50 small boats that were involved in the evacuation of allied troops from the beaches of Dunkirk in World War Two set sail from Ramsgate to mark the 75th anniversary of the rescue.


----------



## moviequeen1

1881
American Red cross founded by Clara Barton
1927
Charles Linbergh in the Spirit of St.Louis completed  the 1st solo non stop flight across the Atlantic Ocean lands in Paris
2007
The Cutty Sark,the last surviving tea clipper is badly damaged in a fire in Greenwich,England


----------



## moviequeen1

May 22nd
1892
Dr.Washington Sheffield invents toothpaste tube
1906
Orville&Wilbur Wright are granted a patent for their 'flying machine'
1992
After 30 yrs,Johnny Carson's last show as host of 'The Tonight Show',50 mill people tuned in
2018
For the 1st time in 226 yrs,Stacy Cunningham becomes the 1st woman head of the NY Stock Exchange


----------



## moviequeen1

May 23rd
1785
Benjamin Franklin wrote in a letter he had invented biofocals
1900
William Harvey Carney became the 1st African American soldier awarded the Medal of Honor for his gallantry in saving the American flag at Battle of Fort Wagner in 1863


----------



## moviequeen1

May 24th
1844
Samuel Morse taps out'What Hath God Wrought",the world's 1st telegraph message
1915
Thomas Edison invents telescribe to record telephone conversations
1964
On the Ed Sullivan Show,in a taped performance,The Beatles sang'You Can't Do That' from the set of their movie'A Hard Day's Night'


----------



## Bee

May 24th


1595 Nomenclator of Leiden University Library appears, the first printed catalog of an institutional library
1738 John Wesley is converted, launching the Methodist movement; celebrated annually by Methodists as Aldersgate Day




1941 German battleship Bismarck sinks the British battle cruiser HMS Hood; 1,416 die, 3 survive
1988 Section 28 passed as law by Parliament in the United Kingdom prohibiting the promotion of homosexuality. Repealed 2001/2004


----------



## moviequeen1

May 25th
1878
William Gilbert&Arthur Sullivan's comic opera'HMS Pinafore" debuts in London.Their 1st international success
1961
Pres.John F.Kennedy announces U.S.goal to have a man on the moon by the end of the decade
1977
The original 'Star Wars' movie ,directed by George Lucas,starring Harrison Ford,Mark Hamill&Carrie Fisher is released makes over $400 mill on opening weekend


----------



## Pam

26th May

1940 - At 18:57 the signal was received to start 'Operation Dynamo', the evacuation of the British Expeditionary Force and French troops from Dunkirk's beaches. Besides the efforts of the Royal Navy, 700 small ships were assembled in Sheerness dockyard before making the hazardous crossing to Dunkirk. In total, 338,226 troops were safely returned to England between 27th May and 4th June

1950 - Long queues appeared at garages and motorists tore their ration books into confetti after the end to petrol rationing.


----------



## moviequeen1

1923
The 1st LeMans Grand Prix d'Endurance race began.Andre Lagache and Rene Leonard were the winners,race ended the next day
1927
Henry Ford &Ford Motor Company produce the last{15th million} Model T Ford
1969
The Apollo 10 astronauts returned to Earth after a successful 8 day dress rehearsal for the 1st manned moon landing


----------



## moviequeen1

May 27th
1930
The Chrysler Building in NYC opens to the public.At the time it was the tallest man-made building at 1,046 feet
1937
The Golden Gate Bridge in San Francisco opens to pedestrians


----------



## Pam

28th May

1533 - The Archbishop of Canterbury Thomas Cranmer declared that the marriage of King Henry VIII of England to Anne Boleyn was valid. Shortly afterwards, the Pope decreed sentences of excommunication against both Henry and Cranmer. Subsequently the first break between the Church of England and Rome took place and the Church of England was brought under the King's control.

1908 - The birth of Ian Fleming, English author of the James Bond novels.

1967 - Sir Francis Chichester arrived in Plymouth on his yacht, Gipsy Moth IV, after completing his solo voyage around the world.

1982 - Falklands War: British troops re-captured Port Darwin and Goose Green, taking almost 1500 Argentine prisoners.


----------



## moviequeen1

1892
The Sierra Club created by environmentalist,John Muir and others was founded in San Francisco for conservation in nature
1934
The Dionne quintuplets were born to Olivia&Elzuie Dionne near Callender Ontario.They were 2 months premature,became the 1st quints to survive infancy.Annette and her sister,Cecile still alive age 86
1972
The White House'plumbers' 1st break into the Dem National HQ in Washington,DC


----------



## moviequeen1

May 29th
1790
Rhode Island is last of the original 13 colonies to ratify U.S. Constitution
1922
U.S. Supreme Court rules organized baseball is a sport not a business,not subject to anti trust laws
2004
The World War II Memorial is dedicated in Washington,DC


----------



## moviequeen1

May 30th
1821
James Boyd patents rubber fire hose
1922
The Lincoln Memorial in Washington,DC is dedicated by Supreme Court Judge William Taft


----------



## Pam

31st May

1678 - The Godiva Procession, a commemoration of the legendary ride by Lady Godiva (born 990 AD) was instituted as part of Coventry fair and was celebrated up to the 1960s. According to the popular story, Lady Godiva took pity on the people of Coventry, who were suffering grievously under her husband's oppressive taxation. Her husband agreed to repeal the taxes if she would strip naked and ride through the streets of the town, clothed only in her long hair. She agreed, conditionally that all persons should stay indoors and shut their windows, but one person, a tailor known ever afterwards as Peeping Tom, disobeyed the proclamation and was struck blind.


----------



## moviequeen1

1790
U.S.copyright law enacted
1884
Dr John Kellogg patents 'flaked cereal'
2005
In a Vanity Fair article,Mark Felt,a former high ranking FBI offical during the Watergate scandal was revealed as 'Deep Throat'


----------



## Pam

June 2nd

1953 - The coronation of Queen Elizabeth II took place in Westminster Abbey, London. It was the first British coronation to be televised and was a cold, wet day.

2012
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The start of 4 days of celebrations to commemorate Queen Elizabeth II's Diamond Jubilee.


----------



## moviequeen1

1857
James Gibbs of Virginia patents chain stitch single thread sewing machine
1928
Kraft rolls out Velvetta Cheese
2004
Ken Jennings, a contestant on the syndicated game show'Jeopardy' begins his 74 game winning streak


----------



## moviequeen1

June 3rd
1888
baseball poem'Casey at the Bat' first published by San Francisco Examiner
1965
 Edward White became 1st U.S. astronaut to take a 'space walk' when he left Gemini 4 space capsule
1979
Ixtoc 1 rig in the Gulf of Mexico blows and spills 3 million barrels of oil,one of the worst oil spills in history


----------



## moviequeen1

June 4th
1919
US Congress pass Woman's  Suffrage Bill-19th Amendment
1998
Terry Nichols sentenced to life in prison for his role in the Oaklahoma City bombings


----------



## moviequeen1

June 5th
1851
anti slavery book,"Uncle Tom's Cabin' by Harriet Beecher Stowe is first released in serial form in the "National Era"
1968
Bobby Kennedy who was running for President was shot 3 times by Palestian,Sirrhan Sirhan at the Ambassador Hotel in Los Angeles,Calif. Kennedy died the next day,Sirhan is serving life in prison,was denied parole in 2016


----------



## rgp

6 June , 1944 ... The "D-Day" invasion. Without a doubt, a day that changed the world.


----------



## moviequeen1

June 6th
1933
The 1st drive in theatre opens in Camden,NJ
1944
D Day begins as 156,000 strong Allied Forces lands in Normandy,France during WWII
1991
NBC announces Jay Leno will succeed Johnny Carson as host of 'The Tonight Show


----------



## Pam

1778 - The birth of George Bryan Brummell, commonly known as 'Beau' Brummell. He was an iconic figure in Regency England and is credited with introducing, and establishing as fashion, the modern men's suit, worn with a tie. He claimed he took five hours to dress, and recommended that boots be polished with champagne.

1939 - King George VI became the first British monarch to visit the United States of America.

1977 - More than one million people lined the streets of London to watch the Royal Family on their way to St. Paul's at the start of the Queen's silver jubilee celebrations.


----------



## moviequeen1

1929
Vatican City becomes a soverign state
1937
Time Magazine publishes a rare photo taken of the U.S. Supreme Court in session
1993
ground breaking ceremony held in Cleveland,Ohio for the Rock N Roll Hall of Fame


----------



## Pam

8th June

1924 - The last sighting of English climbers George Mallory and Andrew Irvine; 800 feet from the summit of Mount Everest during the third attempt to become the first men to conquer the world's highest mountain. Their fate was unknown for 75 years, until Mallory's body was discovered in 1999 by an expedition that had set out to search for the climbers' remains. Whether or not Mallory and Irvine reached the summit before they died remains a subject of speculation and continuing research.

1968 - James Earl Ray, wanted for the murder of American civil rights leader Martin Luther King, was arrested in London, travelling under an assumed name.

1982 - American President Ronald Reagan became the first American head of state to address a joint session of the British Parliament.


----------



## Pam

10th June

1990 - A British Airways pilot survived after being partly sucked out of the cockpit at 23,000 feet above London.

1977 - An elusive goldfish eating perch with a prodigious appetite was finally netted after two years on the rampage in a Kent pond. The fish, nicknamed Jaws, was caught by two Southern Water Board engineers equipped with a rowing boat, a fishing net and a 240v stun rod. Jaws was accused of eating 3,000 goldfish in a breeding lake near Canterbury.

2013 - A Dornier 17 German World War II bomber was raised from the bottom of the English Channel. The aircraft was shot down off the Kent coast during the Battle of Britain and is believed to be the only intact example of its kind in the world.


----------



## moviequeen1

June 18th
1863
JJ Richardson received a patent for the ratchet wrench


----------



## moviequeen1

June 19th
1865
the end of slavery and is celebrated across the U.S.
1875
U.S.Marine Hosptial at Presidio in San Francisco is  opened
1934
FCC{Federal Communications Commission} is created
2018
General Electric is dropped from Dow Jones Index.Its the last original member from 1907


----------



## moviequeen1

June 20th
1782
Congress approves of Great Seal of United States of America,bald eagle as its symbol
1840
Samuel Morse patents his telegraph
1969
200,000 people attend Newport'69 pop concert in Northridge,Calif. At the time it was the largest concert of its kind. Jimi Hendrix was paid $120,000 to appear


----------



## moviequeen1

June 21st
1805
The Great Stone Face/Old Man in The Mountain profile was discovered in NH.It became no more in 2003 when it crumbled
1879
Frank W.Woolworth opens his 1st successful FW Woolworth Great 5 Cent Store' in Lancaster,PA
1989
U.S. Supreme Court rules its OK to burn the U.S.flag as a political expression


----------



## moviequeen1

June 22nd
1870
U.S. Congress creates the Dept of Justice
1944
Pres. Franklin Roosevelt signs the 'GI Bill of Rights Bill" which provides broad benefits for veterans of war
2011
After 16 yrs on the run,Boston,Mass gangster,Whitey Bugler is arrested outside an apt building in Santa Monica,Calif


----------



## moviequeen1

June 23rd
1868
Christopher Latham Shales patents the 'typewriter'
1972
Hurricane Agnes becomes U.S. costliest natural disaster,effecting 15 states,killing 119 people,$ 3 bill in damages


----------



## moviequeen1

June 24th
1441
Eton College was founded by Henry VI
1982
U.S. Supreme Court rules President  can not be sued for his actions while in office


----------



## Pam

Today in 1497... a ship commissioned by King Henry VII of England and captained by the Venetian John Cabot, arrives at Cape Bonavista on the northern tip of Newfoundland. Cabot and his English crew stay just long enough to fetch some fresh water and claim the land for the Crown.


----------



## moviequeen1

June 25th
1867
1st barbed wire was patented by Lucien Smith of Ohio
1942
General,Dwight Eisenhower appointed commander of U.S. Forces in Europe
1978
The 1st use of the 'rainbow flag' symbol of gay pride was made by Gilbert Baker at a march in San Francisco
2014
U.S. Supreme Court ruled police can't examine digital contents of a cell phone without a court order


----------



## Tommy

Pam said:


> Today in 1497... a ship commissioned by King Henry VII of England and captained by the Venetian John Cabot, arrives at Cape Bonavista on the northern tip of Newfoundland. Cabot and his English crew stay just long enough to fetch some fresh water and claim the land for the Crown.


 Welcome back, Pam.  Missed you.


----------



## Pam

25th June

1891 - The first episode of an Arthur Conan Doyle novel involving the fictional detective Sherlock Holmes was printed in the Strand Magazine in London.

1903 - The birth of George Orwell, English novelist of 'Animal Farm' and '1984'.

1969 - Wimbledon saw the longest men’s singles match ever when Charlie Passarell was beaten by Pancho Gonzalez 22-24, 1-6, 16-14, 6-3, 11-9.


----------



## Pam

26th June

1945 - Delegates from nations around the world signed the United Nations Charter, designed to help ensure future world peace. The first meeting of the U.N. General Assembly occurred in London early the following year.

1959 - The St. Lawrence Seaway, connecting the Great Lakes with the Atlantic Ocean, was opened by Queen Elizabeth II and President Eisenhower.

2014 - David Greaves, 43, who took two cash tills and three plasma televisions from The Railway pub in Accrington, Lancashire, lost his stolen goods when two other opportunistic thieves took them as he went back to steal more.


----------



## moviequeen1

1894
German engineer/inventor,Karl Benz receives U.S. patent for gasoline driven auto
1927
The Cyclone roller coaster ride opens on Coney Island
1977
Elvis Presley's final concert took place at Market Square Arena,Indianapolis
2015
Supreme Court rules 5-4,same sex marriage is legal in U.S.


----------



## moviequeen1

June 27th
1778
The Liberty Bell returns home to Philadelphia after the British  departureThe famous crack in the bell happened in the 1830's it couldn't be fixed. It has never rung since
1977
U.S.Supreme Court rules  5-4 allowing lawyers to advertise
2003
The FCC creates the'Do Not Call Registry List" to combat unwanted telemarketing calls.On its 1st day,3/4 of a million phone numbers were enrolled


----------



## Pam

28th June

1829 - The first policeman to be murdered in Britain was Constable Joseph Grantham in Somers Town. He went to the aid of a woman involved in a fight between drunken men and when he fell, all three proceeded to kick him to death.

1838 - Queen Victoria was crowned at Westminster Abbey in London. She was just 19 years old.

1914 - Archduke Franz Ferdinand of Austria and his wife Sophie were killed by a Bosnian Serb nationalist during an official visit to the Bosnian capital of Sarajevo. The killings sparked a chain of events that led to the outbreak of World War I.


----------



## moviequeen1

1919
The Treaty of Versailles ending WWI and establishing League of Nations is signed in France
1870
U.S. Congress creates federal holidays: New Years,Independence Day,Thanksgiving, Christmas initially for only federal employees
2011
Christine Lagarde becomes the 1st woman to be elected to the IMF,International Monetary Fund


----------



## Pam

29th June

Today in 1613...London's Globe Theatre is destroyed by flames as a cannon is fired to announce the king's entrance in Shakespeare's play, 'Henry VIII'. Apparently no-one was hurt except a man whose burning breeches were put out with a bottle of ale.


----------



## moviequeen1

1964
The Civil Rights Act is passed after a 83 day filibuster in U.S. Senate
1994
Guantanamo Bay Naval Base is reopened to process refugees
2009
U.S. financier,Bernard Madoff is sentenced to 150 yrs in prison for conducting a massive Ponzi scheme


----------



## Pam

30th June

1837 - Punishment by pillory was finally abolished in Britain.

1937 - The world's first emergency telephone number, 999, was introduced in London. 999 was chosen was because it could be dialled on the old rotary dial telephones by placing a finger against the dial stop and rotating the dial to the full extent three times, even in the dark or in dense smoke. This enabled all users, including the visually impaired, to easily dial the emergency number.

1997- Britain handed Hong Kong back to China at midnight, when the 99 year lease expired.

2012 - Rufus, the hawk that patrolled Wimbledon's tennis courts to frighten away pigeons, was stolen from a car parked outside his owner's home. Three days later he was returned, to a national animal charity in London.


----------



## moviequeen1

1859
French acrobat,Charles Blondon becomes the 1st person to walk across Niagara Falls on a tightrope
1896
WS Hadaway patents the electric stove
1938
Superman 1st appears in DC Action Comics Series issue #1


----------



## moviequeen1

July 1st
1904
The Modern Day Summer Olympics opened in St.Louis,Missouri,1st time U.S. hosted the games
1941
Bulova Watch Company pays $9 for the 1st ever TV network commerical
1963
ZIP{Zone Improvement Plan} Codes introduced for U.S. mail


----------



## Pam

1916 - World War I: Almost 20,000 British soldiers were killed and a further 57,500 were injured on the first day of the Battle of the Somme. It was the greatest number of British casualties in a single day's fighting in modern history. British casualties on day one were greater than the total combined British casualties in the Crimean, Boer, and Korean wars.

1967 - Colour television came to Europe with a seven hour transmission on BBC 2 from the Wimbledon Lawn Tennis Championships.

1969 - Prince Charles was invested Prince of Wales by his mother, Queen Elizabeth II, at Caernarfon Castle in north Wales.

1977 - British tennis player Virginia Wade won the Women's Singles Championship at Wimbledon in its Centenary Year and during Queen Elizabeth II's Jubilee year.


----------



## moviequeen1

July 2nd
1850
Benjamin Lane patents gas mask with breathing appartus
1962
Sam Walton opens his 1st Walmart in Rogers,Ark
1979
The U.S.Mint releases Susan B.Anthony dollar coin.The 1st to honor a woman
2005
10 Live 8 concerts are held around the world to raise awareness of poverty, organized by singer/songwriter/political activist,Bob Geldof


----------



## Pam

1819 - The first Factory Act was passed in Britain. This banned the employment of children younger than 9 from working in textile factories, whilst those under 16 were allowed to work for 'only' 12 hours a day.

1940 - World War II: Adolf Hitler ordered German military commanders to draw up plans for the invasion of England.

2018 - British divers, John Volanthen, (an IT consultant based in Bristol) and Rick Stanton, (a former Midlands fire fighter), discovered 12 young Thai footballers and their coach, after nine days trapped in caves in northern Thailand. More than 1,000 people were involved in the global operation. All 13 were rescued after 17 days underground. It was the most challenging underground rescue in history.


----------



## moviequeen1

July 3rd
1819
Bank of Savings opens in NYC,1st savings bank in U.S.
1863
Battle of Gettysburg,largest battle on American soil ends in major victory for Union during U.S. Civil War
1930
U. S. Veterans Adminstration is created


----------



## Pam

1928 - A policeman's helmet and a bunch of roses were among the pictures shown on John Logie Baird's first colour television test transmission at Baird Studios, in London.

1952 - The SS United States set sail on her maiden voyage to Southampton. During the voyage, the ship took the coveted Blue Riband away from the RMS Queen Mary, until that date the fastest passenger liner to cross the Atlantic Ocean.

1954 - The end of food rationing in Britain - almost 9 years after the end of World War II. Smithfield Meat Market in London opened at midnight instead of 6am to cope with the demand for beef.


----------



## moviequeen1

July 4th
The amended Declaration of Independence was approved by U.S. Congress,signed by John Hancock
1826
former U.S. Presidents, Thomas Jefferson and John Adams died 4 hrs of each other on the 50th anniv of Declaration of Independence
1966
Pres.Lyndon Johnson signs the Freedom of Information Act


----------



## Pam

1840 - The Cunard Shipping Line began its first Atlantic crossing when the paddle steamer Britannia sailed from Liverpool en route to Halifax. The voyage took 14 days.

1947 - The 'Indian Independence Bill' was presented before the House of Commons, proposing the partition of the Provinces of British India into two sovereign countries – India and Pakistan.


----------



## moviequeen1

July 5th
1865
Secret Service begins operating under the Treasury Dept
2004
Amazon.com founded by Jeff Bezos in Bellevue,Wash


----------



## Pam

1865 - The Locomotives and Highways Act in Britain introduced a speed limit for road vehicles of 4 mph in rural areas and 2 mph in urban areas.

1945 - Churchill lost the General Election after leading Britain throughout World War II. Attlee’s Labour Party won 393 seats to the Tories’ 213.

1948 - Britain's National Health Service came into operation when Aneurin Bevan, the health secretary, launched the NHS at Park Hospital in Davyhulme (today known as Trafford General Hospital). It was the climax of a hugely ambitious plan to bring good healthcare to all.


----------



## moviequeen1

July 6th
1858
Lyman Blake patents shoe manufacturing machine
1945
Pres Harry Truman established the Medal of Freedom Award
1957
The 1st meeting between John Lennon{age 16} Paul McCartney{15}  when Lennon's group,'Quarrymen" were performing at a church dinner


----------



## Pam

1924 - The first photo was sent experimentally across Atlantic by radio, from the US to England.

1978 - Three bags of horse manure were hurled from the public gallery in the House of Commons during a debate on Scottish Home Rule. Yana Mintoff, daughter of the Prime Minister of Malta, was later arrested and fined.


----------



## moviequeen1

July 7th
1928
sliced bread was first sold by the Chillclothe Baking Co in Missouri using a bread machine invented by Otto Rohwedder
1946
Mother Frances Xavier Cabrini became the 1st American Saint.She was canonized by Pope Pius X11 in recognition of her holiness and service to mankind
1985
German tennis player,Boris Becker became the youngest male age 17 to win Wimbledon Men's Final defeating South African,Kevin Curran


----------



## moviequeen1

July 8th
1870
U.S. Congress authorizes registration of trademarks
1889
Wall St.Journal begins publishing
1913
Alfred Gibert's patent for the Erector set is issued,becomes one of the most popular toys of all time
2011
Space Shuttle Atlantis is launched,the final mission of U.S. Space Shuttle program


----------



## moviequeen1

July 9th
1868
Louisana,S.Carolina are the last states to ratify the 14th Amendment to U.S. Constitution guaranteeing civil rights
1955
Bill Haley&The Comet's record'Rock Around the Clock' becomes the 1st rock n roll song to top Billboard Chart and others around the world.It would stay #1 for 8 weeks in U.S..Its one of the best selling singles ever
1956
Dick Clark makes his debut as host of 'Bandstand'  on a Philadelphia TV station.The name of the show would be changed to'American Bandstand'


----------



## Pam

10th July.

138 - The death of the Roman Emperor Hadrian who ordered the building of a wall across northern England to keep out the 'barbarian Scottish tribes'. 

1040 - Lady Godiva rode naked on horseback through the streets of Coventry to force her husband, the Earl of Mercia, to lower taxes.

1947 - The Government announced that Princess Elizabeth (now Queen Elizabeth II) would get extra clothing coupons for her wedding dress.


----------



## moviequeen1

1938
Aviator/businessman,Howard Hughes flies around the world in 91 hrs
1962
Telstar Communications Satellite is launched which relayed TV/phone signals between Europe&U.S.
2012
The American Episcopal Church becomes the 1st to approve a rite for blessing gay marriages


----------



## moviequeen1

July 11th
1804
Vice President,Aaron Burr mortally wounds 1st Sec of Treasury,Alexander Hamilton in a pistol duel
1955
Congress authorizes all United States currency to say'In God We Trust'
1969
singer/songwriter,David Bowie releases single'Space Oddity' 9 days before Apollo 11 lands on the moon


----------



## moviequeen1

July 12th
1909
U.S. Congress passes 16th Amendment which is power to tax incomes
1957
Surgeon General,Leroy Burney connects smoking with lung cancer


----------



## moviequeen1

July 13th
1832
American geographer,Henry Schoolcraft discovers the source of the Mississippi River
1923
The'Hollywood' sign is officially dedicated in hills above Hollywood,Calif.It originally read'Hollywoodland' but after renovation in 1949,the last 4 letters were dropped


----------



## moviequeen1

July 14th
1868
Alvin Fellows patents tape measure
1953
The 1st U.S. monument dedicated to a black American,George Washington Carver at his childhood home in Newton County,Missouri
1972
A baseball game with Detriot Tigers vs Kansas City Royals ,2 brothers participated.The home plate umpire was Bill Haller,his brother,Tom was the Tigers catcher
2014
Church of England votes to allow women to become bishops


----------



## Pam

1789 - The Scottish explorer Alexander Mackenzie finally completed his journey to the mouth of the great river he hoped would take him to the Pacific, but which turns out to flow into the Arctic Ocean. Later named after him, the Mackenzie is the second-longest river system in North America.

1867 - Swedish chemist Alfred Nobel demonstrated dynamite for the first time, at a quarry in Redhill, Surrey.

1940 - World War II: Britain tackled the threat of a German invasion by forming the Home Guard - a part-time volunteer army, generally comprising men too old for national service.


----------



## moviequeen1

July 15th
1916
aviator pioneer William Boeing forms his own company,Boeing in Seattle,Wash
1960
Chubby Checker releases his single'The Twist' which becomes a world wide dance craze


----------



## Pam

1815 - French Emperor Napoleon Bonaparte surrendered to Captain Maitland aboard the English ship Bellerophon, at Rochefort, before being sent into exile on the island of St Helena.

1948 - Alcoholics Anonymous, in existence in the USA since 1935, was founded in London.

1996 - Prince Charles and Princess Diana were granted a decree nisi. Princess Diana could no longer be addressed as Her Royal Highness but was to be known as Diana, Princess of Wales.


----------



## Pam

On the 16th of July 1439, as Plague spread throughout England and Europe, Henry VI banned kissing as a precaution to prevent its deadly trail.


----------



## moviequeen1

1935
Oklahoma City,Okl became the 1st U.S. city to install parking meters
1951
J D Salinger's classic novel'Catcher in The Rye' was first published


----------



## Pappy

1940 Adolf Hitler orders preparations for the invasion of Britain (Operation Sealion)


----------



## moviequeen1

July 17th
1955
Disneyland opens in Anaheim,Calif
2018
the oldest evidence of bread made with wild grains, is discovered in by archaelogists in a 14,000yr old dig in the Black Desert in Jordon


----------



## moviequeen1

July 18th
1932
United States&Canada sign a treaty to develop St. Lawrence Seaway
1968
Intel Corp is founded by semi conductor pioneer,CEO Andrew Grove
1976
At The Montreal Summer Olympic Games,Nadia Comaneci becomes the 1st gymnast to score a perfect 10
2019
Archaelogists discover a 1,2000 yr old mosque in the Israel Neger Desert


----------



## Pam

19th July

1545 - The Mary Rose, the pride of Henry VIII's battle fleet, sank in the Solent with the loss of 700 lives.

1837 - Isambard Kingdom Brunel's 236 ft steamship, the Great Western, was launched at Bristol. She was the first ocean-going craft with an iron hull or screw propeller and was also the largest vessel in the world.

1972 -  The Battle of Mirbat, arguably the finest moment in SAS history. The battle was fought in the Gulf state of Oman, with British troops supporting the Sultan of Oman. Just nine Special Forces soldiers overcame 300 Communist guerrillas, known as the Adoo.


----------



## moviequeen1

1922
American swimmer,Johnny Weissmiller is the 1st to break that 1 minute barrier for the 100 meter freestyle swim in 58.6 secs in Alameda,Calif
1969
Apollo 11 astronaut,Buzz Aldrin takes a photo of his footprint on the moon
1984
Geraldine Ferraro wins Dem nomination to become Sen.Walter Mondale's VP running mate


----------



## moviequeen1

July 20th
1921
Congresswoman,Alice Mary Robertson  becomes the 1st woman to preside over the floor in U.S. House of Representatives
1940
Billboard publishes its 1st 'bestselling singles' record chart.# 1 is "I'll Never Smile Again" by Tommy Dorsey
1976
U.S. Viking 1 robot spacecraft made a successful 1st ever landing on Mars


----------



## moviequeen1

July 21
1925
JOhn T. Scopes was found guilty of teaching evolution in'Scopes Monkey Trial' in Dayton,Ohio.He was fined $100 
1973
Atlanta Braves baseball player,Hank Aaron hits his 700th home run off of pitcher,Ken Brett


----------



## moviequeen1

July 22nd
1893
Katherine Lee Bates composes'America The Beautiful' in Colorado
1943
U.S. forces led by  Gen George Patton liberates  Palermo,Sicily
2019
According to Forbes magazine, the # 1 most valuable sports team in the world is NFL'Dallas Cowboys worth $ 5 billion,2nd MLB's New York Yankees $ 4.6 billion


----------



## Pam

23rd July

1901 - Tennis player Tim Henman's great-grandmother (Ellen Stawell Brown) became the first woman to serve overarm at the All England Tennis Club.

1955 - British speed enthusiast Donald Campbell broke the world water speed record on Ullswater, in the Lake District, when his jet-propelled hydroplane - Bluebird, reached 202.32mph.

1986 - Prince Andrew, the second son, and third child of Queen Elizabeth II and Prince Philip married Sarah Ferguson at Westminster Abbey.


----------



## moviequeen1

1995
Comet Hale-Bopp is discovered and becomes visible to the naked eye a year later
2019
U.S. Senate passes a bill championed by comedian,Jon Stewart.It ensures 9/11 first responders fund never runs out of money


----------



## moviequeen1

July 24th
1911
American explorer&archaelogist,Hiram Bingham discovers Machu Picchu,Lost City of the Incas
1969
Apollo 11 astronauts splash down safely in the Pacific Ocean
1974
U.S. Supreme Court decision 9-0 tell Pres. Nixon to hand over the Watergate Tapes


----------



## Pam

25th July

1797...Horatio Nelson loses over 300 men and his right arm during the failed British invasion of Tenerife.

1843 - The death of Charles Macintosh, Scottish chemist and inventor. He invented waterproof clothing, hence the term macintosh or mac.

1959 - A hovercraft, the SR.N1, designed by Christopher Cockerell, made its first English Channel crossing from Dover to Calais. The acronym SR.N1 stood for Saunders-Roe Nautical 1.

2009 - The last British survivor of the World War I trenches, Harry Patch, died, aged 111.


----------



## moviequeen1

1897
writer,Jack London sails to join the Klondike Gold Rush,he'll write the 1st of his successful novels
1944
Operation Cobra: U.S. forces begin major offensive in Normandy with air bombardment
1964
The Beatles album 'Hard Day's Night' goes to #1,stays there on the charts for 14 weeks


----------



## moviequeen1

July 26th
1775
The 2nd U.S. Continental Congress created the U.S. Post Office with Benjamin Franklin as the 1st Postmaster General
1990
President George HW Bush signs the Americans with Disabilties Act


----------



## Pam

27th July

1586 - Sir Walter Raleigh brought the first tobacco to England, from Virginia.

1866 - The Great Eastern arrived at Heart's Content in Newfoundland, having successfully laid the transatlantic telegraph cable.

1969 - English rower Tom McLean arrived off the Irish coast to become the first man to row solo across the Atlantic Ocean - from west to east - a distance of 2000 miles. His voyage took 72 days.


----------



## moviequeen1

1789
U.S. Congress establishes Dept of Foreign Affairs later renamed State Dept
1940
cartoon character,'Bugs Bunny' created by Tex Avery&Bob Givens debuts in 'A Wild Hare' a Looney Tunes&Merrie Melodies series
1965
Pres.Johnson signs bill requiring cigarette companies to put on all their cigarette packages  the effects of smoking


----------



## moviequeen1

July 28th
1866
The Metric System become the legal measurement system in U.S.
1945
'Elevator Girl',Betty Olivier survives falling 75 stories after a U.S. bomber plane crashes into the Empire State building due to fog. The plane broke the cables supporting the elevator she was operating
It remains world record for longest survived elevator fall


----------



## moviequeen1

July 29th
1958
U.S. Congress authorizes NASA,National Aeronautics Space Adminstration. Pres. Dwight Eisenhower signs it into law
1975
Gerald Ford becomes the 1st U.S. President to visit Auschwitz-Nazi concentration camp
2015
Microsoft launches Windows 10


----------



## moviequeen1

July 30th
1942
Pres. Franklin Roosevelt signs bill creating women's Navy auxiliary agency {WAVES}
1965
Pres  Lyndon Johnson signs Medicare Bill which went into effect in 1966


----------



## Pam

30th July

1935 - 'Penguin' paperback books, founded by Allen Lane, went on sale in Britain.

1948 - The world's first radar station was opened, to assist shipping at the port of Liverpool.

1966 - England won the Football World Cup in London, beating West Germany 4 - 2. This was England's first (and only) win since the tournament began in 1930. England forward Geoff Hurst became the only man to score a hat-trick in a world cup final.


----------



## Pam

31st July

1703 - English novelist Daniel Defoe was made to stand in the pillory as punishment for offending the government and church with his satire 'The Shortest Way With Dissenters'. Bystanders pelted him with flowers instead of the customary harmful and noxious objects and drank to his health. 

1910 - Dr Crippen was arrested aboard the SS Montrose as it was docking at Quebec. He was charged with the murder of his wife and was the first criminal to be caught by the use of radio.

1970 -  Black Tot Day occurred On This Day. It was the last day of the officially sanctioned rum ration in the Royal Navy that dated back to 1665. It was poured as usual at 6 bells in the forenoon watch (11am) after the pipe of 'up spirits'. Some sailors wore black armbands, tots were 'buried at sea' and in one navy training camp there was a mock funeral procession complete with black coffin and accompanying drummers and piper.


----------



## moviequeen1

1792
A cornerstone was laid for the 1st U.S. government building: U.S. Mint in Philadelphia
1948
Pres. Harry Truman dedicates Idlewild Field{now known as Kennedy Airport} in NYC
1995
Walt Disney Corp acquires Capitial Cities/ABC network for $19 billion.The properties include Disney,ABC Sports,ESPN and ESPN2


----------



## moviequeen1

August 1st
1793
France is 1st country to use metric system
1932
 George Washington quarter goes into circulation
1957
U.S &Canada create NORAD{North American Air Defense}
1972
The 1st article exposing 'Watergate scandal' written by Washington Post reporters,Carl Bernstein,Bob Woodward appears in Washington Post


----------



## Pam

1800 - The Act of Union 1800 was passed which merged the Kingdom of Great Britain and the Kingdom of Ireland into the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Ireland.

1831 - New London Bridge was opened by King William IV. It lasted for 140 years and was sold and rebuilt in Arizona.

1984 - Commercial peat-cutters discovered the preserved body of a man they called Lindow Man, at Lindow Moss in Cheshire. It is thought that he was deposited some time between 2 BC and 119 AD.


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 2nd
1776
The formal signing of U.S Declaration of Independence by 56 people
1790
The 1st U.S. Census population 3,939,214 including 697,264 slaves
1921
A Chicago jury aquitted 8 White Sox baseball players who were charged with throwing the 1919 World Series.The next day they were all banned from playing again
1961
The Beatles begin their 2 yr engagement as the 'house band' at Liverpool's Cavern Club. They would perform about 300 shows


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 3rd
1914
Germany invades Belgium declares war on France
1933
 Mickey Mouse watch was introduced,cost was  $2.75
2004
The pedestal of Statue of Liberty reopens after being closed since Sept 11th,2001 attacks


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 4th
1821
The Saturday Evening Post was published as a weekly magazine
1944
Anne Frank arrested in Amsterdam by German Security Police,they were tipped off by an informant who was never identified
1958
Billboard Hot 100 singles published for 1st time,# 1 was Ricky Nelson's 'Poor Little Fool'


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 5th
1891
the world's 1st traveler's checks were issued by American Express
1957
American Bandstand debuts on ABC Network with host Dick Clark
1981
Pres. Reagan fires 11,500 striking air traffic controllers


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 6th
20 yrd old Gertrude Eberle becomes the 1st American woman to swim the English channel in a record breaking time of 14 hrs,39 min
1945
U.S. superfortress,'Enola Gay' drops atomic bomb over Japanese city of Hiroshimia,6 days later Japan surrenders to Allies
1965
Pres. Johnson signs the Voter Rights Act which prohibits discrimination against minorities
1991
computer scientist,Tim Berners-Lee releases files of his idea for World Wide Web
WWW debuts as a publicly available service on the Internet


----------



## Pam

Weird weather rarely comes as weird as the weather in Great Yarmouth today in 2000, when instead of raining cats and dogs, it rained...dead sprats!
Apparently a mini-tornado off the coast picked up a shoal of these small fish along with the water surrounding them, and then dropped them on the unsuspecting Norfolk town.


----------



## Pam

7th August

1840...The Chimney Sweeps Act comes into force, preventing anyone under the age of 21 becoming an Apprentice Chimney Sweep. Unfortunately, the act is widely ignored and children as young as seven continue to be employed as chimney sweeps.

1913 - In Britain's first aviation tragedy, US airman 'Colonel' Samuel Cody was killed when his aircraft crashed at Farnborough.

1993 - The public got its first glimpse inside Buckingham Palace as people were given the opportunity to tour the London home of Queen Elizabeth II. Proceeds from ticket sales were earmarked to help repair fire damage at Windsor Castle.


----------



## moviequeen1

1927
The Peace Bridge connecting Buffalo,NY to Fort Erie,Ont was dedicated
1984
At the Los Angeles Summer Olympic Games, the U.S. women's baskeball team won its 1st gold medal by defeating South Korea,85-55
1990
U. S. deploys 500,000 troops to Saudi Arabia to begin 'Operation Desert Shield'


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 8th
1844
Brigham Young,founder of Salt Lake City,Utah becomes leader of the Mormon Church after Joseph Smith dies
1898
Will Kellogg invents Corn Flakes
1988
high temperature in NYC was 88


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 9th
1483
The opening of the Sistine Chapel in the Vatican
1898
 German engineer,Rudolf Diesel receives patent for his internal combustion engine,later known as a diesel engine
1974
Pres. Richard Nixon resigns as POTUS over the Watergate scandal,VP Gerald Ford is sworn in to take his place


----------



## rgp

1945 Aug,9th The second bombing of Japan, at Nagasaki ...... the one that finally brought the war to an end.


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 10th
1846
U.S. Congress passes&establishes The Smithsonian Institute.Its now the world's largest museum and research complex
1941
the battle of Guam ends,U.S. recaptures it from the Japanese
1993
Ruth Bader Ginsburg is sworn in as U.S. Supreme Court Justice


----------



## Pam

1675 - King Charles II laid the foundation stone of the Royal Observatory, Greenwich, London. The observatory was built to provide English navigators with accurate tables of the positions of the moon and stars.

1842 - Britain passed the Mines Act - forbidding women and children from working underground.

1889 - The screw bottle top was patented by Dan Rylands of Hope Glass Works, Yorkshire.


----------



## moviequeen1

1896
Harvey Hubbell patents electric light bulb socket with pull chain
1934
The 1st federal prisoners arrived at Alcatraz in San Francisco Bay
1992
 The Mall of America opened in Bloomington,Minn with 330 stores,10,000 employees
Over the yrs more stores opened,now at 500,10 attractions including an indoor theme park
It now has 150 stores open because of  Covid-19


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 12th
1851
U.S. inventor,Isaac Singer patents for sewing machine
1981
IBM intoduces its 1st personal computer


----------



## Pam

1865 Joseph Lister became the first doctor to use disinfectant during surgery.

1944 The first PLUTO (Pipe Line Under the Ocean) supplying fuel across the English Channel to the Allied forces in France, went into operation from the Isle of Wight. It could transfer up to 700 tons of fuel a day.

1949 Big Ben ran at its slowest for 90 years as flocks of starlings took roost on the minute hands, slowing it by four and a half minutes.


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 13
1914
Carl Wickman begins the 1st U.S. busline,Greyhound in  Minnesota
1942
The Manhattan Project begins which was the codename for U. S. effort to create&test nuclear weapons during WWII ,Two bomb types were developed:
"Little Boy' uranium bomb
'Fat Man' plutonium bomb
1996
Microsoft releases Internet Explorer 3.0


----------



## Pam

14th August

1852 The first public lavatory was opened, on London's Fleet Street.

1908 The world's first international beauty contest was held at Folkestone, Kent.

1930 The 'cautious' (!) use of contraceptives was approved by the Church of England.


----------



## moviequeen1

1935
Pres.Franklin Roosevelt signed Social Security Act into law
1937
The Appalachian Trail was formally completed,2,000 miles through 14 states Maine-Georgia
1965
Sonny&Cher's song'I Got You Babe" was #1 on Billboard Chart,stayed there for 14 weeks


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 15th
1911
Procter&Gamble introduce 'Crisco' shortening
1969
Woodstock Music&Art Fair opens on Max Yasgur's farm in the small town of White Lake,NY, runs from 8/15-8/18 400,000 people attended.
Jimi Hendrix and Band of Gypsys is the last act


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 16th
1896
Gold was 1st discovered in Klondike at Bonaza Creek,Alaska by George Carmack
1934
U.S. ends occupation of Haiti,had been there since 1915
1954
Sports Illustrated magazine starts publishing.Eddie Matthews of the Milwaukee Braves was on the 1st cover.Michael Jordan has had most covers with 50,followed by Muhammed Ali with 40
1962
Ringo Starr replaces Pete Best,original Beatles drummer. Two days later he makes is debut with the band


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 17th
1894
Jack Wadsworth,Louisville Colonel pitcher set a National League record by giving up 28 singles in 1 game vs the Phillies
1903
Joseph Pulitzer donates $1 million to Columbia Univ in NYC,begins the Pulitzer Prizes in America
1945
Korea is divided into North&South along the 38th parallel


----------



## Pam

1743 John "Jack" Broughton, English bare-knuckle boxer published a set of rules to control boxing and introduced boxing gloves. The new rules forbade hitting an opponent when he was down, kicking, gouging head butting and grasping an opponent below the waist.

1896 Mrs. Bridget Driscoll of Croydon, Surrey, became the first pedestrian in Britain to die after being hit by a car. It is said she froze in panic at the sight of the oncoming car, which was travelling at just four miles per hour. 

1943 World War II: The Royal Air Force began 'Operation Hydra', the first air raid of the Operation Crossbow strategic bombing campaign against Germany's V-1 flying bombs.


----------



## RadishRose

1590 Governor of Roanoke Island colony, John White, returns from England to find no trace of the colonists he had left there 3 years earlier [or Aug 18, 1591] 

Projection in Paris of the very first animated cartoon, Fantasmagorie realized by Émile Cohl
On this day in 1908.

1947 The Radcliffe Line, the border between Union of India and Dominion of Pakistan is revealed


----------



## Pam

18th August

Born today in 1587...Virginia Dare, the first child of English parents to be born in the New World, in the Roanoke Colony in present-day North Carolina.

1825 Scottish explorer Alexander Gordon Laing became the first European to reach Timbuktu, now in Mali. He was murdered there the following month.

1932 Scottish aviator Jim Mollison made the first westbound solo transatlantic flight in a light aircraft when he arrived in New Brunswick after leaving Portmarnock in Ireland 30 hours earlier.


----------



## moviequeen1

1909
Yukio Ozaki,mayor of Tokoyo,Japan presents Washington,DC with 2,000 cherry trees.President Taft decides to have them planted near the Potomac River
2017
civilian researchers led by Paul Allen re discover USS Indianapolis 18,000 feet below Pacific surface,72 yrs after it was sunk by Japanese torpedos


----------



## RadishRose

1541 A Portuguese ship drifts ashore in the ancient Japanese province of Higo (modern day Kumamoto Prefecture). (Traditional Japanese date: July 27, 1541) 

1735 Evening Post begins publishing (Boston, Mass) 

1872 1st mail-order catalog issued by A M Ward


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 19th
1909
Indianapolis Motor Speedway opens
1993
Mattel&Fisher Price Toy companies merge
1995
Shannon Faulkner,1st woman cadet at The Citadel quits after 5 days


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 20th
1866
Pres Andrew Johnson formally anounces the end of U.S. Civil War
1920
Representatives of 4 professional football clubs met for the first of 2 meetings in Canton,Ohio.The meetings led to the founding of American Professional Football Assn which later became National Football League
1964
Pres.Lyndon Johnson signs the Economic Opportunity Act,an anti poverty measure that totaled $1 billion


----------



## Pepper

August 20th
Happy Seventy-Second (gasp!) Birthday, Robert Plant!


----------



## JaniceM

*August 20 — in history*
*First enslaved Africans arrive at Virginia colony*
On about this date, in late August in 1619, the first enslaved Africans are brought to the colony of Jamestown. Stolen from a Portuguese slave ship by English pirates, the 20 to 30 men and women will be sold to colonists for supplies. Their forced arrival will mark the beginning of slavery in what will become America and a tragic start to African American history.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Africans_in_Virginia


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 21
1841
John Hampton patents the ventian blind
1911
The Mona Lisa is stolen from the Louvre by Vincenzo Perugia,recovered in 1913
1942
 Walt Disney's animated movie'Bambi' based on Felix Sallen's book is released.The movie would win 2 Academy Awards:
Sound Editing,Best Original Score
Disney movies hold the record for most Academy award wins -26


----------



## Pam

1770 James Cook formally claimed eastern Australia for Great Britain, naming it New South Wales.

1858 Victoria Cross winner Sir Sam Browne invented the Sam Browne belt to hold his sword and pistol after he had lost an arm in action. It soon became standard military kit.

1936 The BBC made its first television broadcast from Alexandra Palace.


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 22
1865
William Sheppard is issued 1st U.S. patent for liquid soap
1962
Savannah,world's 1st nuclear powered ship completes  maiden voyage from Yorktown,VA- Savannah,Georgia
1989
Nolan Ryan became the 1st major league pitcher to strike out  5,000 batters


----------



## Pam

565 St. Columba reported seeing a monster in Loch Ness. It was the first reported sighting of the monster. 

1780 James Cook's ship HMS Resolution returned to England; Cook having been killed on Hawaii during the voyage.

1962 The first live TV appearance of the Beatles was recorded by Granada, in a lunchtime session at The Cavern Club, Liverpool.


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 23rd
1904
Hard D.Weed patents the grip-tread tire chain for automobile
1947
The 1st Little League Baseball World Series in Williamsport,PA The Maynard Midgets defeated the Lock Haven All Stars 16-7
1948
The World Council of Churches forms with 147 churches from 44 countries


----------



## Pam

1617 The first one-way streets were introduced in London.

1962 John Lennon, founder-member of The Beatles, married his childhood sweetheart Cynthia Powell.

1965 Security guards at a Manchester TV Studio hosed down 200 Rolling Stones fans who broke down barriers while waiting for the band to arrive for a performance.


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 24th
1891
Thomas Edison patents motion picture camera
1981
Mark David Chapman sentenced 20yrs-life for killing John Lennon
1992
Hurricane Andrew hits South Florida 44 people died $25 billion in damages
2017
the largest ever U.S. Powerball Jackpot lottery ticket was won by Mavis Wanczk in Mass She won $758.7 mill


----------



## Pam

1759 William Wilberforce, English philanthropist, was born. He campaigned for many important causes, most notably the abolition of slavery in Britain and its colonies.

1814 British troops sack Washington and burn the White House, both houses of Congress, the War Office, the State Department and the Treasury. 

1875 Matthew Webb (Captain Webb) started his attempt from Dover England to become the first person to swim the English Channel.


----------



## moviequeen1

August 25th
1916
National Park Service was established as part of the U.S. Dept of interior
1949
NBC radio debuts'Father Knows Best',the show went to TV in 1954-1963
Robert Young'Jim Anderson' the only radio cast member to continue on TV
2006
Hyperion,world's tallest living Redwood tree standing 379.1 ft was discovered by naturalists,Chris Atkins,MikeTaylor in Redwood National&State Park,Calif


----------



## Pam

1537 The Honourable Artillery Company was formed. It is the oldest surviving regiment in the British Army, and the second most senior.

1919 The world's first international daily air service began between London and Paris.

1988 Romanian Chess master Mihai Suba & his son defected to the West during an international tournament in London.

2009 The British Steam Car, driven by Charles Burnett III, broke the existing land speed record by a steam powered vehicle with an average speed of 139.843 mph over two consecutive runs over a measured mile at the Edward's Air Force Base in California, USA.


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 26th
1907
escape artist/magican Harry Houdini escapes from chains underwater at Acquatic Park in 57 secs
1961
 International Hockey Hall of Fame  opens in Toronto


----------



## Pam

55BC Julius Caesar crossed the English Channel for his invasion of Britain.

1936 Over 7,000 people queued to see the first high definition television pictures on sets at the Olympia Radio Show, west London. The pictures were transmitted by the BBC from Alexandra Palace, introduced by Leslie Mitchell, their first announcer.

1959 British car manufacturers Austin and Morris launched a small family car - the 'Mini'.


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 27th
1869
The 1st International boat race on River Thames Oxford defeated Harvard
1981
divers begin to recover a safe found aboard the sunken Italian liner, Andrea Dorea


----------



## Pam

1660 John Milton's books were burned in London, because of the author's attacks on King Charles II.

1950 The BBC transmitted the first ever live television pictures across the Channel.

1967 Brian Epstein died, from an accidental overdose of brandy and barbiturates. He managed The Beatles and worked with Gerry and The Pacemakers, The Fourmost, Billy J. Kramer and Cilla Black.

1979 The death of Lord Louis Mountbatten, Prince Philip's and the Queen’s cousin (strictly second cousin once removed). The IRA exploded a 50lb, remote-controlled bomb on his boat Shadow V off the coast of County Sligo, Ireland.


----------



## JustBonee

Thirty Years Ago  Today ...   Death of Stevie Ray Vaughan  ... he was 35

The helicopter  crash ..

The day before his death, Vaughan told his band and crew members about a nightmare that he had in which he was at his own funeral and saw thousands of mourners. He felt "terrified, yet almost peaceful".[1] Backstage after the show that evening, the musicians talked about playing together again, particularly with Eric Clapton for a series of dates at London's Royal Albert Hall in February and March 1991 as a tribute to Jimi Hendrix.[2] Moments later, Clapton's tour manager Peter Jackson said that the weather was getting worse and they had to leave soon.[3] Vaughan's last words to drummer Chris Layton were "I love ya."[4][5]

Four helicopters were waiting to transport concert group members to Chicago. Vaughan was with his brother Jimmie Vaughan and Jimmie's wife Connie as they went to board their reserved Bell 206B Jet Ranger helicopter piloted by Jeff Brown.[5][6] Eric Clapton's tour manager Peter Jackson had told Vaughan that seats were reserved for all three of them.[2][7] However, they discovered that their seats had been taken by Clapton's agent Bobby Brooks, bodyguard Nigel Browne, and assistant tour manager Colin Smythe, with only one empty seat available.[2][5][8] Vaughan asked Jimmie and Connie if he could take the last seat, saying "I really need to get back."[2][5] Jimmie and Connie obliged and caught the next flight in Lake Geneva, Wisconsin, with manager Mark Proct.[2]

Vaughan and the other three passengers departed aboard the third helicopter in dense fog at 1 A.M.[9] Jeff Brown piloted the helicopter off the golf course, at a higher speed and slightly lower altitude than the others.[6][10] It banked sharply[8] to the left[6] and crashed into the side of a 300-foot ski slope,[11] about 0.6 miles (1 km) from takeoff.[6] All on board were killed instantly.[12] There was no fire or explosion, and the bodies and debris were scattered over 200 feet (60 m).[7][10][11] No one was aware of the crash until the helicopter failed to arrive at its destination the next morning.

A Wisconsin Civil Air Patrol[13][14] search airplane found the wreckage at 7 A.M., 50 feet (15 m) below the summit of the hill.[6][10] Shortly after, Clapton and Jimmie Vaughan were called to the morgue to identify the bodies.[11]According to an autopsy report, Vaughan had suffered many unsurvivable injuries, such as transection and dissection of the aorta and multiple depressed skull fractures, along with a ruptured spleen and liver and fractures of the right thigh bone and ribs.[15] An investigation found that no drugs or alcohol were involved and that all victims had worn seatbelts. No mechanical failures or malfunctions were found with the helicopter.[6] Pilot Jeff Brown was instrument-rated and had many hours of experience operating the Bell 206B at night. According to the National Transportation Safety Board, the cause of the accident was deemed controlled flight into terrain, as Brown could not see the hill due to low visibility.[10]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Stevie_Ray_Vaughan


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 28th
1837
Pharmacists,John Lea,William Perrins manufacture Worcestershire Sauce
1907
United Parcel Service{UPS} founded by James E. Casey in Seattle,Washington
1963
Martin Luther King,Jr gives his "I Have A Dream' speech at a civil rights rally at the Lincoln Memorial in Washington,DC


----------



## Pam

1933 For the first time, a BBC-broadcasted appeal was used by the police in tracking down a wanted man (murder suspect Stanley Hobday).

1973 Princess Anne visited Russia, to ride for Britain in an equestrian event, thus becoming the first member of the Royal Family to visit the country. 

1981 For the third time in 10 days, a world record in the mile run was set. Sebastian Coe, who broke Steve Ovett's record on August 19th and lost it to Ovett on August 26th , broke it again - by a full second - in Brussels, Belgium. Coe's new record time was 3:47.33.

1996 The divorce of Charles, the Prince of Wales, and Princess Diana was finalized in a decree absolute issued in London's High Court. Under the terms of the divorce settlement, Diana was stripped of her 'Royal Highness' title.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I see a similar thread was started years ago thus the Part 2.  Today marks the 57th anniversary of Martin Luther King's I Have A Dream Speech. This article contains the video and text of the speech.  Feel free to continue this thread by adding other upcoming historical events.
https://www.ibtimes.com/martin-luth...text-legendary-speech-its-anniversary-3036238


----------



## moviequeen1

One Eye Diva,I didn't start my thread'Today in History' yrs ago it was Feb 22,2019
I'll continue posting there since I can't provide videos like you can


----------



## OneEyedDiva

moviequeen1 said:


> One Eye Diva,I didn't start my thread'Today in History' yrs ago it was Feb 22,2019
> I'll continue posting there since I can't provide videos like you can


Moviequeen...when I did a SF search, I found this one from 2014. So I just clicked on it.
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/this-day-in-history.6043/
I thought I had seen a more recent one (yours I guess) but it didn't come up, at least I didn't see it.  Of course....we can use yours or mine.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I locked that very old thread and merged your thread @OneEyedDiva with Moviequeen's current active thread.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

SeaBreeze said:


> I locked that very old thread and merged your thread @OneEyedDiva with Moviequeen's current active thread.


Great....thank you Seabreeze!


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 29th
1967
the final episode of'The Fugitive' '63-'67 aired drawing in 78 million viewers
David Janssen played'Dr Richard Kimble' who was falsely accused/ convicted of killing his wife.The real killer was the'One Armed Man'
1986
the former 'American Bandstand' studio was placed on the National Register of Historic Places
2005
Hurricane Katrina makes 2nd,&3rd landfall as a category 3 hurricane destorying much of U.S. Gulf Coast from Louisana-Fla panhandle over 1,836 people died $ 115 billion in damage


----------



## JaniceM

moviequeen1 said:


> Aug 28th
> 1837
> Pharmacists,John Lea,William Perrins manufacture Worcestershire Sauce
> 1907
> United Parcel Service{UPS} founded by James E. Casey in Seattle,Washington
> 1963
> Martin Luther King,Jr gives his "I Have A Dream' speech at a civil rights rally at the Lincoln Memorial in Washington,DC


Also Aug 28-
It's been 65 years since 14-year-old Emmett Till lost his life  https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/the-death-of-emmett-till


----------



## Pam

29th August

1842 The Treaty of Nanking was signed between the British and the Chinese, ending the Opium War, and leasing the Hong Kong territories to Britain.

1918 Britain’s first police strike began at midnight, as 6000 policemen campaigned for better pay.

1966 British group The Beatles gave their last live concert performance to a crowd of around 25,000 at Candlestick Park, San Francisco, USA.


----------



## moviequeen1

August 30th
1890
Pres. Benjamin Harrison signed the 1st U.S. law requiring inspection of meat products
1956
 Lake Pontchatrain Causeway opens in Louisana,the longest continous bridge in the world
1967
Thurgood Marshall confirmed as the 1st U.S. black Supreme Court Justice


----------



## Pam

1791 HMS Pandora, the ship sent in 1790 to search for the Bounty and the mutineers who had taken her, sank after having run aground on a reef the previous day.

1860 The first British tramway, operated by the Birkenhead Street Railway, was inaugurated by an American, George Francis Train.

1901 Scottish inventor Hubert Cecil Booth patented the vacuum cleaner.

1939 In anticipation of German bombing, the great evacuation of children from British cities began, four days before the outbreak of World War II.


----------



## RadishRose

1146 European leaders outlaw crossbow, intending to end war for all time

1682 William Penn leaves England to sail to the New World

1968 1st record under Apple label is The Beatle's Hey Jude


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 31st
1881
1st major earthquake recorded in Charleston,South Carolina 110 people died
1964
California offically became the most populated state in U.S.
1976
George Harrison was found guilty of 'subconcious' plagerizing "My Sweet Lord' from the 1962 song'He's So Fine' by the Chiffons.He had to pay $1,599,987
2006
Edvard Munch's famous painting'The Scream' which was stolen on Aug 22,2004 was recovered in a raid by Norwegian police.The painting was found in good condtion


----------



## Pam

1888 The body of Mary Ann 'Polly' Nichols, the first victim of Jack the Ripper, was found mutilated in Buck's Row, London.

1900 Coca Cola first went on sale in Britain, fourteen years after it was first sold in the U.S.A. Charles Chandler, the eldest son of the founder came to Britain with a jug of cola syrup. It proved so popular that five more gallons were ordered immediately from America.

1997 Diana, Princess of Wales, her companion Dodi Fayed, and their driver were killed in a car crash in the Place de l'Alma underpass in Paris, France. Tests conducted by French police indicated that the driver was intoxicated, may have been travelling at over 100 mph and likely caused the accident while trying to escape the paparazzi photographers.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 1st
1897
Boston Subway opens,the 1st underground rapid transit system in North America
1985
The wreckage of the Titantic was found off the coast of Newfoundland in a joint U.S-France expedition with Dr.Robert Ballard{US} Jean Louis Michel{France}
1995
The Rock nRoll Hall of Fame opened in Cleveland,Ohio


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 2nd
1944
Holocaust diarist,Anne Frank sent to Auschwitz concentration camp
1963
NBC,CBS expand their nightly network news from 15 min to 30
1969
The 1st U.S. automatic teller machine{ATM} installed in Rockville Center,NY
1974
Pres.Gerald Ford signs the Employee Retirement Income Security Act


----------



## Pam

1666 The Great Fire of London began in a baker's shop in Pudding Lane, and rapidly spread throughout the city, destroying most of London's buildings and houses. Although 13,000 buildings were destroyed in the four-day blaze only six people died.

1752 The Julian calendar was used in Britain and the Colonies 'officially' for the last time, almost two centuries after most of Western Europe had adopted the Gregorian calendar. As in the rest of Europe, the following day in Britain became 14th September.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 3rd
1940
U.S. gives Great Britain 50 destroyers in exchange for Newfoundland base lease
1964
Pres.Lyndon Johnson signed into law the Wilderness Act.It instructed federal land management agencies inc National Park Service to manage& protect wilderness areas
1977
the last episode of "The Mary Tyler Moore' show '70-'77 aired.The remaining cast members still with us are:
Ed Asner-"Lou Grant',Gavin McLeod'Murray',Betty White'Sue Ann Nivens',Cloris Leachman'Phyliss'


----------



## Pam

1783 Britain finally recognised the United States of America by signing the Treaty of Paris which officially ended the American War of Independence.

1916 Captain Leefe Robinson became the first pilot to shoot down a Zeppelin airship - during a German air raid on London in World War I. The airship caught fire after being attacked and crashed at Cuffley in Hertfordshire. Robinson was later awarded the Victoria Cross.

1939 British Prime Minister Neville Chamberlain, in a radio broadcast, announced that Britain and France had declared war on Germany. He formed an all-party War Cabinet with Winston Churchill as First Lord of the Admiralty.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 4th
1781
Los Angeles,Calif is founded by Spanish settlers
1888
George Eastman patents the 1st roll-film camera and registers it as 'Kodak"
1972
U.S. swimmer,Mark Spitz becomes the 1st athlete to win 7 gold medals at the Summer Olympic Games in Munich,Germany
1998
Google is formally incorporated by 2 Stanford Univ students, Larry Page,Sergy Bien


----------



## Pam

1609 English navigator Henry Hudson, working for the Dutch East India Company, arrived at the island of Manhattan, before sailing up the river that now bears his name.

1815 Sir Humphrey Davy invented the miner's safety lamp.

1884 Britain stopped sending convicts to New South Wales in Australia.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 5th
1774
A meeting convened  Carpenter's Hall in Philadelphia with delegates of 12/13 British colonies which later became United States.Philadelphia was the 1st capital of U.S.
1980
the world's longest road tunnel,St Gotthard opens in Switzerland
1987
American Bandstand hosted by Dick Clark was cancelled after 30 yrs on TV
1995
Baltimore Oriole player,Cal Ripken,Jr tied Lou Gehrig's record of playing in 2,130 straight games


----------



## Pam

1174 Canterbury Cathedral was destroyed by fire.

1666 The end of the Great Fire of London, that had started on 2nd September at the bakery of Thomas Farriner on Pudding Lane. 10,000 buildings including St. Paul's Cathedral had been destroyed, but only 6 people are known to have died.

1959 The first trunk dialling system from a public call-box was launched during a ceremonial phone call from Bristol to London.

1979 The BBC began broadcasting the hit American series 'Dallas' which soon became one of the most popular programmes on British TV.


----------



## JaniceM

Kerouac's "On the Road" was published  Sept. 5, 1957
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_the_Road


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 6th
1901
Pres William McKinley was shot  while visiting the Pan American Expo in Buffalo,NY. He was 6 months into his 2nd term as President.He died  on Sept 14th,his Vice President,Theodore Roosevelt was sworn to replace him
1916
The 1st true self service supermarket 'Piggly Wiggly' was opened by Clarence Saunders in Memphis,Tenn.The store had check out stands,shopping carts.Saunders patented'self serving store' in 1917
1968
Eric Clapton records guitar tracks for George Harrison's song'While My Guitar Gently Weeps"


----------



## Pam

1620 - 149 Pilgrims, The Pilgrim Fathers, set sail from Plymouth in the Mayflower bound for America - the New World. 

1866 Three British tea clippers reached London within 2 hours of each other after a 16,000 mile race from China as there were big bonuses for the first ships home with the new season's tea.

1944 World War II: The city of Ypres in Belgium was liberated by allied forces. As it was a difficult name to pronounce in English, British troops nicknamed the city 'Wipers'.

1997 The funeral service for Diana, Princess of Wales, was held in Westminster Abbey, London. An estimated 2.5 billion people worldwide watched the service on television.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 7th
1888
Edith Eleanor McLean became the 1st U.S. baby to be put in a incubator at State Emigrant Hosptial on Ward's Island,NY At birth she weighed 2 pounds,7oz
1979
ESPN{Entertainment Sports Program Network} debuts
1986
Cleveland Browns become the 1st team in NFL history to have a play reviewed by instant replay
They lost the game to Chicago Bears 41-31


----------



## Pam

1907 The Lusitania set sail from Liverpool for New York on her maiden voyage. She set a record, crossing the Atlantic in five days at an average speed of 23 knots.

1978 While walking across Waterloo Bridge in London, Bulgarian dissident Georgi Markov was assassinated by a Bulgarian secret police agent using a ricin pellet fired from a specially-designed umbrella.

2013 New Yorker Marin Alsop become the first woman to lead the Last Night of the Proms in its 118-year history.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 8th
1504
Michelangelo's statue of David was unveiled in Florence
He stands 5 ft tall weighing 5 tons,was carved from a single block of marble other artists had rejected
1965
A small ad in NY's Daily Variety attracted 437 young men interested in forming the world's 1st manufactured 'boy band'. The producers  picked Davy Jones,Mickey Dolenz,two unknown folk singers,Peter Tork,Mike Nesmith,they became 'The Monkees'
1971
JOhn F.Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts opened in Washington,DC


----------



## Pam

1664 The Dutch colony of New Amsterdam was surrendered to the British, who, in 1669, renamed it New York after the Duke of York.

1760 British troops under Jeffrey Amherst defeated the French in the Battle of Montreal. After the loss, the French surrendered their arms throughout Canada.

1888 Annie Chapman was found disembowelled in an East London street, the second victim of 'Jack the Ripper'.

1960 Publishers Penguin Books were charged with public obscenity for publishing D.H. Lawrence's controversial book - 'Lady Chatterley's Lover'.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 9th
1776
Congress offically renames country United States of America from the United Colonies
1926
NBC{National Broadcasting Company} was created by Radio Corp of America
1942
The 1st bombing on U.S. soil during WWII happened on Mount Emily,Oregon by Japanese planes
2015
Apple debuts iPad Pro,iPhone 6S in San Francisco


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 10th
1953
Swanson began selling its 1st 'TV Dinner' which was turkey,cornbread dressing,frozen peas,sweet potatoes.
Each item was placed in its own compartment  packaged in a tray
1955
CBS classic TV western,"Gunsmoke' debuts starring James Arness'Matt Dillion',Amanda Blake'Miss Kitty,Milburn Stone'Doc Adams'It ran for 20 yrs, was the longest running show on TV until Law&Order: SVU{Special Victims Unit} surpassed it this yr
1984
The 1st episode of daily syndication version of quiz show "Jeopardy' with Alex Trabeck as host debuts


----------



## Pam

10th September

1891 Ta-Ra-Ra-Boom-De-E, the most popular song in Victorian England in the 1890s was written by former Canadian bandsman Henry J Sayers. Sayers later admitted to copying an Austrian song after hearing the tune being played in a brothel.

1897 George Smith, a London cab driver, became the first person to be convicted for drunken driving. He was fined £1.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 11th
1883
James Cutler patents postal mail chute
1959
U.S. Congress passes a bill authorizing food stamps for poor Americans
1967
The Carol Burnett Show comedy/variety series debuts on CBS.'67-'79 The regular cast members besides Carol were:
Vikki Lawrence
Harvey Korman{left the show in '77}
Tim Conway
Lyle Waggoner{left the show in '74}
One of Carol's closest friends,Jim Nabors was her good luck charm.He always appeared on the 1st show in every season
Carol and Vikki are still with us


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 12th
1940
4 teenagers followed their dog down a hole near Lascaux,France.They discovered 17,000 yr old drawings known as the Lascaux Cave Paintings
1959
NBC's  Western'Bonanza' debuts '59-'73,starring Lorne Greene'Ben Cartright' his 3 sons,Michael Landon'Little Joe',Dan Blocker'Hoss',Pernell Roberts'Adam'
1992
Mae Johnson becomes the 1st African American woman astronaut to go into space aboard Endeavor STS-47


----------



## Pam

12th September

1609 English explorer Henry Hudson sailed his ship 'Half Moon' into New York harbour and 150 miles further inland to Albany, along the waterway now called Hudson River.

1624 The first submarine is demonstrated in front of King James I on the River Thames. It consists of a steerable, pigskin-covered wooden frame propelled by oars and is capable of submerging to a depth of 12 to 15 feet.

1908 The marriage of Winston Churchill to Clementine Hozier.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 13th
1948
Margaret Chase Smith{R,Maine} became the 1st woman to serve in both Congress&Senate
1955
Swiss inventor George de Mistral was granted a patent  would become known as Velcro
1970
The 1st NYC Marathon took place,fireman Gary Muhrucke won
1974
NBC's detective drama'The Rockford Files' '74-'80 debuts starring James Garner as "Jim Rockford',Noah Berry,Jr played his dad'Rocky' The theme song written by Mike Post&Pete Carpenter would become a hit on Billboard Charts was #10 in '75


----------



## Pam

13th September

1902 The first conviction in Britain using finger-prints as evidence was in the case against Harry Jackson by the Metropolitan Police at the Old Bailey. He had left his thumbprint in wet paint on a window sill and was tracked down through it. He was sentenced to seven years.

1980 Hercules, the bear who went missing on Benbecula (in the Outer Hebrides) while being filmed for a Kleenex television commercial, was recaptured after 24 days 'on the run'.

1989 Britain's biggest ever banking computer error gave customers an extra £2 billion in a period of 30 minutes; 99.3 per cent of the money was reportedly returned.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 14th
1901
Theodore Roosevelt was sworn in as 26th Pres after William McKinley died of his gunshot wounds in Buffalo,NY.He and  3 other Presidents Abraham Lincoln,George Washington,Thomas Jefferson are carved on Mount Rushmore
1985
NBC's classic sitcom'The Golden Girls' '85-'92 debuts starring Bea Arthur'Dorothy',Betty White'Rose',Rue McClanhan'Blanche' and Estelle Getty'Sophia' 
Betty White is the only cast member still with us. She has said in interviews the reason why the show ended ,Bea Arthur wanted to do do other things
1987
Baltimore Oriole baseball player,Cal Ripken Jr's streak of 8,243 consecutive innings{908 games} ends


----------



## Pam

14th September

1752 The 3rd of September became the 14th as the Gregorian Calendar was introduced into Britain. Crowds of people rioted on the streets demanding, 'Give us back our 11 days.'

1759 The earliest dated board game in England was sold on this day by its inventor John Jeffreys, from his house in Chapel Street, Westminster. The game was called 'A Journey Through Europe', or 'The play of Geography'.

1981 A teenage boy who fired blank shots at the Queen in June 1980, pleaded guilty to a charge under the 1848 Treason Act.


----------



## RadishRose

1939 World’s 1st practical helicopter, the VS-300 designed by Igor Sikorsky takes (tethered) flight in Stratford, Connecticut 

1949 India's Constituent Assembly adopts Hindi as an official language. Celebrated today as Hindi Day. 

1956 IBM introduces the RAMAC 305, 1st commercial computer with a hard drive that uses magnetic disk storage, weighs over a ton


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 15th
1928
Scottish bacteriologist,Alexander Fleming discovers penicillin while studying influenza
1949
ABC Western TV Show'The Lone Ranger' '49-'57 debuts starring Clayton Moore,Jay Silverheels as  his trusted Indian  aide'Tonto' who called him'kemo sabe' with catch phrase'Heigh-Ho Silver Away!
1982
The 1st issue of newspaper,'USA Today' was published by Gannet Co Inc,cost was .50 now $2
1997
Google.com is registered as a domain name


----------



## Pam

1830 George Stephenson's Manchester and Liverpool railway opened. During the ceremony, William Huskisson, MP, became the first person to be killed by a train when he crossed the track to shake hands with the Duke of Wellington.

1890 Agatha Christie, English detective novelist was born.

1916 Military tanks, designed by Ernest Swinton, were first used by the British Army, in the Somme offensive.

1966 HMS Resolution, Britain’s first nuclear submarine, was launched at Barrow.


----------



## Pam

16th September

1400 Owain Glyndŵr, Welsh ruler and the last native Welshman to hold the title Prince of Wales, instigated the Welsh Revolt against the rule of Henry IV of England.

1859 British explorer Dr. David Livingstone discovered Lake Nyasa - now Lake Malawi, in central Africa.

1915 The opening of Britain’s first Women’s Institute, (regularly referred to as simply the WI) at Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch, Anglesey, Wales.


----------



## fmdog44

moviequeen1 said:


> If you don't like this thread I started,don't bother making some 'smart aleck' post about it.


Moviequeen s-s-s-s-s-h


----------



## peramangkelder

16th September Television in Australia is launched....yaaay


----------



## moviequeen1

1908
Carriage maker,William Durant founded General Motors in Flint Michigan
1968
Pres.Richard Nixon makes a guest appearance on NBC variety show'Rowan&Martin's Laughin' he said one of the famous gag lines' Sock It To Me'
1984
NBC's police drama'Miami Vice'84-'88 debuts starring Don Johnson as'Det 'Sonny Crockett',Phillip Michael Thomas as Det 'Ricardo Tubbs'
What made this show unique at the time was the use of rock music in the background/ music video effects like MTV
1997
Apple Computer Inc names co founder,Steve Jobs as interim CEO


----------



## Pecos

Moviequeen and Pam, I read this thread everyday and greatly appreciate your effort.
Thanks
Pecos


----------



## moviequeen1

Pecos said:


> Moviequeen and Pam, I read this thread everyday and greatly appreciate your effort.
> Thanks
> Pecos


Thanks Pecos, for your kind words.I started this thread in Feb'19 because I like history,wasn't sure if anybody else would like the thread.I'm happy others have posted here as well  Sue aka Moviequeen


----------



## Ken N Tx

moviequeen1 said:


> Thanks Pecos, for your kind words.I started this thread in Feb'19 because I like history,wasn't sure if anybody else would like the thread.I'm happy others have posted here as well  Sue aka Moviequeen


Thank you for taking the time to do this..


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 17th
1787
The U.S. Constitution is signed by delegates in Philadelphia
1964
ABC comedy'Bewitched''64-'72 debuted, about a young witch'Samantha' who tries to abandon her witch powers to please her mortal husband,Darrin Stephens.They married in the 1st episode but  nothing was the same after that.The show starred Elizabeth Montgomery'Samantha',Dick York who played 'Darrin' left the show in'69 for health problems.He was replaced by Dick Sargent
1972
CBS long running show'M*A*S*H" '72-'83 debuted  All the cast characters were members of 4077th Mobile Army Surgical Hospital stationed behind the lines during the Korean War in the 50's The show starred Alan Alda'Hawkeye',Mike Ferrell'BJ'{He replaced Wayne Rogers'Trapper John' who left the show in'75},Jamie Farr'Klinger',Loretta Swit'Margaret",Gary Burghoff'Radar'.He played the same role in the movie version,he left the show in'79.These are the cast members still with us
1978
Pres. Jimmy Carter,Anwar Sadat,Mencham Begin sign the Camp David Accords,the framework for peace in the Middle East between Egypt&Israel


----------



## Pecos

moviequeen1 said:


> Sept 17th
> 1787
> The U.S. Constitution is signed by delegates in Philadelphia
> 1964
> ABC comedy'Bewitched''64-'72 debuted, about a young witch'Samantha' who tries to abandon her witch powers to please her mortal husband,Darrin Stephens.They married in the 1st episode but  nothing was the same after that.The show starred Elizabeth Montgomery'Samantha',Dick York who played 'Darrin' left the show in'69 for health problems.He was replaced by Dick Sargent
> 1972
> CBS long running show'M*A*S*H" '72-'83 debuted  All the cast characters were members of 4077th Mobile Army Surgical Hospital stationed behind the lines during the Korean War in the 50's The show starred Alan Alda'Hawkeye',Mike Ferrell'BJ'{He replaced Wayne Rogers'Trapper John' who left the show in'75},Jamie Farr'Klinger',Loretta Swit'Margaret",Gary Burghoff'Radar'.He played the same role in the movie version,he left the show in'79.These are the cast members still with us
> 1978
> Pres. Jimmy Carter,Anwar Sadat,Mencham Begin sign the Camp David Accords,the framework for peace in the Middle East between Egypt&Israel


MASH, was a big favorite among those of us who lived in the Camp Kue Army BOQ on Okinawa in the early 1970's. It was a big building and home to those of who were in the Navy, almost all of the Army Medical Personnel who worked in the nearby hospital, several Army Special Forces, and a whole lot of other "cats and dogs" from around the island. Every week, a bunch of us would all gather in one of the nurses rooms, sit on the floor, put on real combat helmets, drink whatever was available, eat peanuts and watch MASH. It was one of my favorite times of the week and it seems downright silly now, but it was fun and I will admit that I am easily entertained. After watching MASH our rowdy group walked over to the club where we ate dinner and sampled more "refreshments" and did something that was supposed to be dancing. Army Nurses are fun to hang out with!


----------



## RadishRose

Joshua Abraham Norton, English-born resident of San Francisco, proclaims himself his Imperial Majesty Emperor Norton I, Emperor of the United States of America

On this day in 1859


----------



## Pam

17th September

1877 William Henry Fox Talbot, English photographic pioneer, died. He made the earliest known surviving photographic negative in the late summer of 1835, with a photograph of the oriel window at his home at Lacock Abbey.

2013 A wedding service at Holy Cross Church in Sherston, Wiltshire, was delayed for an hour when an owl that was bearing the wedding rings fell asleep in the church roof.

2014 A businessman gambled £900,000, the biggest amount of money ever staked on a political event, on Scotland staying in the United Kingdom. He called it an ‘investment’ rather than a gamble, with a profit of £193,333.33 in the event of a 'No' vote, and it was!


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 18th
1837
Charles Lewis Tiffany& John B.Young co founded a stationary&fancy goods store in NYC,in 1853 was renamed'Tiffany&Co"
1851
The NYTimes published its 1st issue,cost 2 cents.It now costs $3 M-Sat,Sun is $6
1971
Momofukee Ando markets the 1st "Cup Noodle".Its packaged in a waterproof polystyrene container
1990
Atlanta,Georgia is chosen to host the Centennial Summer Olympic Games in 1996


----------



## Pam

18th September

1709 Dr Samuel Johnson, English writer and compiler of the first English dictionary was born. 

1911 Britain's first twin-engined aeroplane, the Short S.39, was test flown.

1939 William Joyce, whose upper-class accent earned him the nickname Lord Haw-Haw, made his first Nazi propaganda broadcast from Germany to the UK.

1944 World War II: The British submarine HMS Tradewind torpedoed Junyō Maru, a Japanese cargo ship used to transport prisoners. It was the world's greatest sea disaster at the time with 5,620 dead. 723 survivors were rescued, only to be put to work in conditions similar to those of the Burma Railway where death was commonplace.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 19th
1778
TheContinential Congress passes the 1st U.S. budget
1893
New Zealand becomes the 1st country to grant all women the right to vote
1986
U.S Federal health officials announce AZT will be available for AIDS patients
1994
NBC long running medical drama'ER' '94-'09 debuts.The 4 lead actors were not well known as they are today:,Anthony Edwards'Dr Mark Green'{left show in'02},George Clooney"Dr Doug Ross{left show in'99},Juliana Marguiles'Nurse Carol Hathaway"{left  show in '00} Noah Wylie'Dr.John Carter"{left show in '06} The show was based on creator/co exec producer,Michael Crichton's experience as medical student at Massachusetts General Hospital


----------



## Pam

1839 Birth of George Cadbury, the chocolate manufacturer. A Quaker, he believed in taking care of the welfare of his workforce, and he created a model village for his employees at Bournville, Birmingham. 

1945 The Nazi propaganda broadcaster William Joyce (Lord Haw-Haw) was sentenced to hang for treason.

1946 The Council of Europe was founded following a speech by Winston Churchill at the University of Zurich. It promotes co-operation between all countries of Europe in the areas of legal standards, human rights, democratic development, the rule of law and cultural co-operation.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 20th
1859
George Simpson patents the electric range
1973
Billie Jean King defeats Bobby Riggs in ABC special'Battle of the Sexes' tennis match in the Houston Astrodome.She won in straight sets 6-4,6-3,6-3.A record 90 million people tuned in
1999
NBC's police/detective series'Law&Order:SVU{Special Victims Unit} debuts starring Mariska Hargitay'Det Olivia Benson',Chris Meloni' Det Eliot Stabler-he left in 2011.This is a spinoff of the original L&O which ended in '12.SVU is now the longest running police drama on TV


----------



## Pam

20th September

1258 - The consecration of Salisbury Cathedral.The cathedral has the tallest church spire in the United Kingdom at 123m/404 ft. It also has the largest cloister and the largest cathedral close in Britain, the world's oldest working clock (from AD 1386) and the best surviving of the four original copies of Magna Carta.

1860 - The Prince of Wales (later King Edward VII) visited the United States. It was the first tour of North America by an heir to the British throne. The four-month tour throughout Canada and the United States considerably boosted Edward's self-esteem, and had many diplomatic benefits for Great Britain.

2014 - Dr. Michael Ramscar and a team of scientists suggested that the brains of older people only appear to slow down because they have so much information to compute, much like a full-up hard drive. “The brains of older people do not get weak. On the contrary, they simply know more.”


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 21st
1677
John&Nicholass van der Hayden patent the fire extinguisher
1957
CBS classic legal drama'Perry Mason" '57-'66 debuts,character was created by author/lawyer,Erle Stanley Garner.The show's cast members were Raymond Burr as'Mason, Barbara Hale  as his devoted secretary'Della Street',William Hopper as'Paul Drake' his personal investigator, William Tallman as 'DA Hamilton Burger' 
1970
Monday Night Football debuts on ABC,with play by play announcers,Keith Jackson,Don Meredith,along with Howard Cosell.The game was between NYJets vs Cleveland Browns.The Browns won 31-21


----------



## Pam

1776 Part of New York City was burned shortly after being occupied by British forces.

1915 Stonehenge was sold at auction to Mr C H Chubb for £6,600 as a present for his wife. Mr Chubb presented it to the nation three years later as his wife didn't think it suited her. 

1955 The Admiralty announced that Britain had formally claimed uninhabited Rockall, a rocky islet 300 miles west of Scotland, to stop the Soviets spying on missile tests.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 22nd
1920
A Chicago grand jury convened to investigate charges that 8 White Sox baseball players tried to fix the 1919 World Series
1964
NBC's spy spoof'The Man From U.N.C.L.E {United Network Command for Law&Order}'64-'68 debuts starring Robert Vaughn as 'Napoleon Solo',David McCallum as'Iylaid Kuryakin' as 2 super agents trying to defeat an international crime syndicate,THRUSH. Leo J.Carroll played their boss,'Mr Waverly'
1999
NBC's political drama'The West Wing'99-'06 debuts starring Martin Sheen as "Pres.Jed Bartlett".Other cast members,Bradley Whitford,John Spencer,Allison Janney,Stockard Channing,Rob Loewe
2015
Pope Francis arrives in U.S. to start his 6 day tour around the country


----------



## Pam

1598 The English playwright Ben Jonson, a contemporary of William Shakespeare, killed an actor in a duel and was put on trial for manslaughter. Jonson pleaded guilty but was released by benefit of clergy, a legal ploy through which he gained leniency by reciting a brief bible verse, forfeiting his 'goods and chattels' and being branded on his left thumb.

1692 The last people were hanged for witchcraft in Britain's North American colonies.

1967 The liner Queen Mary began her 1000th and last Atlantic crossing. A New York docks strike meant that passengers had to carry their own luggage aboard.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 23rd
1884
Herman Holleuth patented his mechanical tabulating machine which started data processing
1969
Northern Star&Illnois Univ newspaper started rumors that Paul McCartney had died
1986
Congress selects the rose as United States national flower


----------



## Pam

23rd September

1641 The Merchant Royal, a 17th century English merchant ship was lost at sea off Land's End. On board were at least 100,000 pounds of gold (nearly one billion pounds in today's money), 400 bars of Mexican silver and nearly 500,000 pieces of eight and other coins, making it one of the most valuable wrecks of all times. The wreck remains undiscovered.

1779 During the American Revolution, John Paul Jones on board the USS Bonhomme Richard beat British forces at the Battle of Flamborough Head (Yorkshire). It became one of the most celebrated naval actions of the American War of Independence.

1952 The star of the silent movies, Charlie Chaplin, returned to his native England after 21 years in the US.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 24th
1789
US Congress establishes Post Office Dept
1948
Mildred Gillars"Axis Sally" an American Broadcaster who was hired by Third Reich in Nazi Germany to spread propaganda during WWII pleads not guilty to 8 charges of treason.She serves 12 yrs,is released in 1961
1958
'The Donna Reed Show '58-'66 debuts on ABC,starring Donna Reed,Carl Betz plays her husband"Alex' a pediatrician,Shelley Fabares,"Mary',Paul Petersen' Jeff' play their kids.They are the two remaining cast members still with us
1968
"60 MInutes' CBS long running news magazine debuts,still on the air Sun nights at 7pm
2015
Pope Francis is the 1st Pope to address U.S. Congress.He names Abraham Lincoln,Martin Luther King,Jr,Thomas Merton,Dorothy Day as his American heroes


----------



## Pam

1564 The birth, in Gillingham, of William Adams, the English navigator who travelled to Japan and is believed to be the first Englishman ever to reach the country. Adams was the inspiration for the character of John Blackthorne in James Clavell's best selling novel Shogun.

1842 The death of Branwell Bronte, English painter, writer and poet, brother of the famous literary Bronte sisters. It is likely that he died from tuberculosis aggravated by his heavy drinking and opium addiction.

1971 Over 100 Russian diplomats were expelled from Britain for spying, following revelations made by a Soviet defector.

2009 The UK's largest haul of Anglo-Saxon treasure was discovered buried in a field in Staffordshire. Terry Herbert, who found it on farmland using a metal detector, said that it was a metal detectorist's dream. Experts said that the collection of 1,500 gold and silver pieces, which may date to the 7th Century, was unparalleled in size and worth "a seven-figure sum".


----------



## Pepper

Pam said:


> 1564 The birth, in Gillingham, of William Adams, the English navigator who travelled to Japan and is believed to be the first Englishman ever to reach the country. Adams was the inspiration for the character of John Blackthorne in James Clavell's best selling novel Shogun.


1564--What a great year for England!  Shakespeare and Marlowe were also born that year!


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 25th
1789
U.S. Congress adopted 12 amendments of Constitution,10 became the Bill of Rights
1981
Sandra Day O'Connor was sworn in as the 1st woman Supreme Court Justice


----------



## Pam

25th September

1687 Sir Isaac Newton published his theories on gravitation. 

1956 A Transatlantic telephone service was inaugurated. It consisted of 4,500 miles of cable, laid in waters up to 2.5 miles deep between Gallanach Bay, near Oban and Clarenville, Newfoundland and initially carried 36 telephone channels.

1997 The British Thrust SCC car, driven by RAF pilot Andy Green, set a new world record land speed record of 714.44 mph at Black Rock Desert in Nevada. On October 15th in the same year, Thrust SSC became the first land vehicle to exceed the speed of sound when it achieved 763 mph (Mach 1.020), also at Black Rock Desert, Nevada. Thrust SSC remains the world’s first and only supersonic car.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 26
1914
Federal Trade Commission formed to regulate interstate commerce
1964
CBS comedy'Gilligan's Island' '64-'67 debuts.The story  about a small chartered boat'The Minnow'  caught in a storm stranded on a small deserted island in the S.Pacific
The cast Bob Denver"Gilligan',Alan Hale,Jr'Skipper,Jim Backus&Natalie Schafer as rich couple 'Thurston&Lovey Howell' Tina Louis as movie star'Ginger',Dawn Wells as naive country girl'MaryAnn',Russell Johnson as high school teacher'Prof..Dawn &Tina are the 2 cast members still with us
1988
Rockefeller Center in NYC declared a national landmark
2010
British period piece drama'Downton Abbey''10-'16 debuts in England,5 months later in U.S. on PBS. It becomes a worldwide hit.Oscar winning screen writer,Julian Fellowes{Gosford Park} wrote every episode for the show.The movie version came out last yr


----------



## Pam

26th September

1580 The Devonshire born seaman Francis Drake returned to Plymouth, in the Golden Hind, becoming the first British navigator to circumnavigate the earth. Drake plundered a few Spanish ships en-route to keep morale high!

1953 Sugar rationing in Britain came to an end.

1955 Frozen Birdseye fish fingers first went on sale in Britain.

2011 The wreck of SS Gairsoppa, a UK cargo ship sunk by a German U-boat in 1941, was found in the Atlantic, around 300 miles off the coast of Ireland by US exploration firm Odyssey Marine. The wreck contained 200 tonnes of silver worth about £150m making it the largest haul of precious metal ever discovered at sea.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 27th
1779
John Adams was elected to negotiate with the British over the American Revoluntary War peace terms
1892
book matches patented by Diamond Match Company
1954
The debut of "The Tonight Show' on NBC,which was live.Steve Allen was the 1st host,he left the show in '57.The announcer was Gene Rayburn,music director was Skitch Henderson
1962
marine biologist,Rachel Carson's book 'Silent Spring' was published,book was about the impact of pesticide use on the environment in U.S.


----------



## Pam

27th September

1066 William the Conqueror and his army set sail from the mouth of the Somme River in Picardy, northern France, beginning the Norman Conquest of England.

1888 The first use of the name, 'Jack the Ripper' in an anonymous letter to the Central News Agency. He went on to kill five women, and it's believed he may have been responsible for the deaths of four more.

1938 The 83,000 ton liner 'Queen Elizabeth' was launched at John Brown's Yard on Clydebank in Scotland by the Queen Mother. With her sister ship Queen Mary, she provided luxury liner service between Southampton and New York via Cherbourg in France.

1968 The musical Hair, (which took advantage of the end of British stage censorship by including a scene cast in the nude), had its first London performance. It played 1,998 performances until its closure was forced by the roof collapsing in July 1973.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 28th
1924
The 1st around the world flight was completed by 2 U.S. Army planes.They took off from Seattle,Washington,returned 175 days later,making 57 stops
1955
The 1st World Series televised in color was aired on NBC featuring NY Yankees vs Brooklyn Dodgers
1968
The Beatles single'Hey Jude' goes to #1 on Billboard Charts,stays there for 9 weeks


----------



## Pam

28th September

1745 At the Drury Lane Theatre, London, God Save the King, the national anthem, was sung for the first time. The score used was prepared by Thomas Augustine Arne (1710-1778) leader of the orchestra and composer of Rule Britannia.

1864 'The First International' was founded in London, when Karl Marx proposed the formation of an International Working Men's Association.

1865 Elizabeth Garrett Anderson became the first qualified woman physician in Britain.

1884 Simon Marks, a Polish immigrant, and Yorkshireman Tom Spencer opened their Penny Bazaar in Leeds, setting the foundations for the Marks and Spencer chain.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 29th
1907
The construction of the Washington National Cathedral in Washington,DC begins,was completed in 1990
1916
American oil industralist,JOhn D.Rockefeller becomes the world's 1st billionaire
1982
Tylenol capsules laced with cyonide kill 7 people in Chicago
1986
CBS sitcom'Designing Women' '86-'93 debuts The show is about 4 outspoken Southern women who run a interior decorating business in Atlanta called'Sugarbakers' The cast members:
Dixie Carter'Julia Sugarbaker' is the owner,Delta Burke'Suzanne' plays her sister,Jean Smart'Charlene',business manager,Annie Potts'Mary Jo' recent divorcee/friend


----------



## Pam

29th September

1650 Henry Robinson opened the first marriage bureau, in England.

1793 Tennis was mentioned for the first time in an English sporting magazine.

1829 The Metropolitan Police of London, later also known as the Met. was inaugurated and was London's first regular police force, The officers became known as 'bobbies' after Robert Peel, the home secretary who founded the modern police force.

1885 The first practical, public electric tramway in the world was opened in Blackpool.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 30th
1898
New York City was established
1946
22 Nazi leaders including Hermann Goering were found guilty of war crimes,sentenced to death or prison at Neumberg War Trails. Goering who was sentenced to death,committed suicide the night before his sentence was to be carried out
1955
actor James Dean was killed in car crash,he was  24


----------



## Pam

30th September

1630 John Billington, one of the original pilgrims who sailed to the New World on the Mayflower, became the first man executed in the English colonies. He was hanged for having shot another man during a quarrel.

1788 Lord Raglan, British field-marshal was born. He lost his arm in battle, thus giving his name to a design of sleeve.

1840 The foundation stone for Nelson's Column was laid in Trafalgar Square.

1936 Pinewood Film Studios opened near Iver, in Buckinghamshire, to provide Britain with a film studio to compete with America's Hollywood Studios in California.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 1st
1800
Spain cedes Louisana to France in a secret treaty
1868
'Little Women' by Louisa May Alcott published
1957
1st appearance of 'In God We Trust' on U.S. paper currency
1982
EPCOT Center opens in Orlando,Fla


----------



## Pam

1st October

959 Edgar the Peaceable became king of all England. 'The Peaceable', was not necessarily a comment on the deeds of his life, for he was a strong leader, shown by his seizure of the Northumbrian and Mercian kingdoms from his older brother. His reign though, was a remarkably peaceable one, thanks to draconian laws that involved having one's tongue ripped out, at best, for stealing an apple. Edgar died on 8th July 975 at Winchester in Hampshire.

1957 A vaccine against the strain of influenza that had been sweeping around the world was made available to the British public.

1974 The first McDonalds restaurant opened in London.

1993 RAC patrolman Mervyn Jacobs was called out to jump start a minesweeper. It was not a problem for him. He just ran a 50 foot lead from his van!


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 2nd
1866
JS Osterhoudt patents  tin can with key opener
1902
Beatrix Potter's book'The Tales of Peter Rabbit' is published
1967
Thurgood Marshall is sworn in as 1st black Supreme Court Justice
2016
legendary sportscaster,Vin Scully calls his last Major League Baseball game,LA Dodgers vs San Francisco Giants after a record 67 seasons Dodgers lost 7-1


----------



## Pam

2nd October
1901 The Royal Navy's first submarine, built by Vickers, was launched at Barrow-in-Furness. Admiral Sir Arthur Wilson, the then head of the Royal Navy, described it as "underhand, unfair and damned un-English." 

1925 London's first red buses with roofed-in upper decks went into service, but they had been in use in Widnes, Cheshire, since 1909.

1925 John Logie Baird (Scottish born engineer born at Helensburgh) performed the first test of a working television system. Although Baird's electromechanical system was eventually displaced by purely electronic systems, his early successes earned him a prominent place in television's invention.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 3rd
1863
Pres Lincoln designates the last Thurs in Nov as Thanksgiving Day
1960
CBS classic sitcom'The Andy Griffith Show' '60-'68 debuts
The show is about widower&sheriff Andy Taylor'{Andy Griffith} who lives in small North Carolina town,Mayberry with his young son'Opie"{Ron Howard}.He is helped by his deputy&cousin'BarneyFife'{Don Knotts}. Andy &Opie live with his "Aunt Bee"{Frances Bavier} Ron Howard is the remaining cast member still with us
2018
At an auction in Edinburgh Scotland,the most expensive whiskey'Macallan Valerio Adami 1926 sold for $1.1 million


----------



## Pam

3rd October

1283 Dafydd ap Gruffydd, Prince of Gwynedd and the last independent ruler of Wales, became the first nobleman to be executed by being hanged, drawn and quartered; for plotting the death of King Edward I. 

1952 Britain's first atomic bomb was detonated on the Monte Bello Islands, off W. Australia.

1952 News of the end of tea rationing meant the prospect of unlimited 'cuppas' for the first time in 12 years.

1956 The Bolshoi Ballet performed in Britain, at Covent Garden, for the first time.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 4th
1883
The Orient Express leaves on its 1st journey from Paris to Istanbul
1957
classic sitcom'Leave It To Beaver' '57-'63 debuts on CBS,then moved to ABC
The show is about a middle class family"The Cleavers',Ward[Hugh Beaumont},his wife June{Barbara Billingsley} their 2 sons ,"Wally"{Tony Dow} younger brother,Theodore'Beaver'{Jerry Mathers}. Wally's friends were 'Eddie{Ken Osmond},'Lumpy {Frank Bank} Beaver's friends "Larry{Rusty Stevens},Whitey{Stanley Fafara},Gilbert{Stephen Talbot} Eddie was a bully to the younger kids a smart aleck around the adults Tony Dow,Jerry Mathers still alive,sadly Ken Osmond"Eddie" died this yr
2006
Wikileaks founded by internet activist,Julian Assange


----------



## Pam

1535 The first complete English language Bible (the Coverdale Bible) was printed by London printer Miles Coverdale, with translations by William Tyndale and Miles Coverdale.

1911 Britain's first underground escalators were introduced. They connected the District Line and Piccadilly Line platforms at Earl's Court underground station in London.

1958 Aviation history was made when 2 British designed and built De Havilland Comet 4 airliners operated by BOAC (now British Airways) made the first scheduled jet passenger service flights across the North Atlantic.

1963 The Beatles made their first appearance on the ITV show Ready Steady Go!


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 5th
1947
President Harry Truman makes 1st Presidential address televised from the White House
1970
PBS becomes a U.S.TV network
2018
The U.S. unemployment figures hit the lowest level since 1969 at 3.7%


----------



## Pam

1930 The British airship R101 crashed at the edge of a wood near Beauvais in France en route to India on its maiden voyage, killing 48 of the 54 passengers, including the British Air Minister Lord Thompson who may well have contributed to the disaster. He brought luggage on board equivalent to the weight of about 24 people, and the crash of the 777 foot craft was thought to be a result of overloading.

1936 The start of the Jarrow March. Over 200 unemployed men began walking from Jarrow in north east England to London to protest about the lack of jobs and to deliver a petition to the government, requesting the re-establishment of industry in the town. The closure in 1934 of its main employer, Palmer's shipyard, had left over 70% of the workforce in the town unemployed. The march has become a defining event of the 1930s.

1962 In Britain, an emerging pop group, 'The Beatles' released their first hit record 'Love Me Do'.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 6th
1893
Nabisco Foods invents 'Cream of Wheat' 
1921
International PEN{Poets,Essayists,Novelists} founded in London.Catherine Amy Dawson is one of the co-founders.The 1st members include, HG Wells,George Bernard Shaw,Joseph Conrad


----------



## Pam

1536 William Tyndale, English religious reformer and translator of the Bible's New Testament, was strangled and burned at the stake, for heresy.

1769 English explorer Captain James Cook, aboard the Endeavour, discovered New Zealand.

1978 Ann Dadds became London Underground's first woman Tube driver.


----------



## RadishRose

1948 The 1948 Ashgabat earthquake kills 100,000 in the Turkmen Soviet Socialist Republic 

1948 Paleoanthropologist Mary Leakey finds the first partial fossil skull of Proconsul africanus, an ancestor of apes and humans on Rusinga Island, Kenya 

1951 Joseph Stalin proclaims the Soviet Union has the atomic bomb


----------



## Tish

*Australian Explorers*

Sunday, October 7, 1798. : *  Sea explorers Flinders and Bass set out to prove that Van Diemen's Land (Tasmania) is an island.*

     Matthew Flinders and George Bass were early sea explorers who charted sections of Australia's coastline, adding valuable information to the current charts. In 1798, Bass explored along the southern coast of what would later become the colony of Victoria. His journeys led him to the belief that Van Diemen's Land (later Tasmania) was separate from the mainland. Governor Hunter wished for this theory to be proven conclusively, so he commissioned Flinders and Bass to circumnavigate Van Diemen's Land.

The two men set out at dawn on 7 October 1798. By January of the following year, they had completed their circumnavigation of the island. Governor Hunter subsequently named the stretch of water between the mainland and Van Diemen's Land as "Bass's Strait", later to be known as Bass Strait.


Saturday, October 7, 1854. : *  Scottish gold miner James Scobie dies, a catalyst to events that will eventually result in the Eureka Stockade.*

James Scobie was an unassuming gold miner who came to Australia from Scotland to make his fortune on the Ballarat goldfields. After becoming involved in a fight at the Eureka Hotel, also known as Bentley's Hotel, Scobie died on 7 October 1854.

An inquest into his death absolved the hotel owner, Bentley, and his staff of any wrongdoing. The miners, however, felt that justice had been thwarted, and held a meeting outside the hotel on October 17. Tempers flared, a riot ensued and the hotel was burnt to the ground. As a result of this, more troopers were sent from Melbourne, and miners were subjected to more frequent licence checks, and more frequent clashes between miners and troopers.

Another inquest into Scobie's death was held on 18 November 1854, during which Bentley and two of his staff were found guilty of manslaughter and sentenced to three years' hard labour in the road-gangs. The general dissatisfaction generated by these events was a catalyst in the events leading up to the Eureka stockade of December 3.​

​


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 7th
1956
A U.S. House subcommittee began investigations of allegedly rigged TV quiz shows
1968
Motion Picture Association adopts film rating system
2008
a music podcast and video streaming service,'Spotify' is launched by Daniel Ek and Martin Lorentzon


----------



## Pam

7th October

1765 Delegates from nine of the American colonies protested against the British Stamp Act, which raised a direct tax on the colonies.

1806 The first carbon paper was patented by its English inventor, Ralph Wedgwood.

1920 The first women were admitted to study for full degrees at Oxford University.

1922 The first royal broadcast was made, by the Prince of Wales, on 2LO, 11 days before it changed its named to the BBC.


----------



## fmdog44

moviequeen1 said:


> If you don't like this thread I started,don't bother making some 'smart aleck' post about it.


----------



## moviequeen1

fmdog44 said:


>


fmdog44, what is your problem? I don't understand why you are reposting a second time a remark I made months ago when I didn't like your comment about this thread I started. I've moved on,so should you


----------



## Tish

Sunday, October 8, 1939. : *  Australian actor and comedian, Paul Hogan, is born.*

     Paul Hogan was born on 8 October 1939, in the north-western New South Wales town of Lightning Ridge. Initially he worked as a rigger on the Sydney Harbour Bridge, but during the 1970s he developed his own television comedy sketch programme. "The Paul Hogan Show" ran for 60 episodes between 1973 and 1984, and was popular amongst Australians for its larrikin "Aussie" humour. In 1986, Hogan co-produced and starred in "Crocodile Dundee" as a down-to-earth hunter travelling from the Australian Outback to New York City. It remains Australia's most successful film to date.​

Thursday, October 8, 1818. : *  Oxley discovers and names Port Macquarie.*

     John Oxley's expedition into the interior in 1818 was for the purpose of following and charting the Macquarie River. His experience in following the Lachlan River the previous year had left him disappointed with the countryside. It had been a flood year, and much of the Lachlan overflowed into marshy tracts, with Oxley declaring the land useless and unusable. This was repeated with the Macquarie. Floods and marshes blocked his way, and he was returning to Sydney when he discovered the rich and fertile Liverpool Plains.

Buoyed by the discovery of good land at last, Oxley continued east, crossed the Great Diving Range and came upon the Hastings River. He and his party followed the river to its mouth, traversing what Oxley described as "excellent and rich country". On 8 October 1818 Oxley reached the seashore at an excellent harbour and river estuary. Oxley named the region Port Macquarie. His discovery was significant for it opened up the interior of New South Wales right through from the coast to the Macquarie River.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 8th
1871
The Great Fire of Chicago kills 200 people and destroys 4 sq miles of buildings and the original Emancipation Proclamation
1934
Bruno Hauptman indicted for the murder of Charles Linbergh's son
2001
Pres.George W.Bush announces establishment of Homeland Security Office after the 9/11 attacks
2019
Montgomery,Alabama the home of the Civil Rights Movement, has its 1st black mayor in over 200 yrs Stephen Reed


----------



## Pam

8th October

2014  Motorist Jonathan Weekes (48, of Tredegar) put a blue flashing light on top of his Vauxhall Insignia and pretended to be a policeman. Unfortunately for him he pulled over a real police officer for speeding, saying 'If you had been going any faster I would have booked you.' When rumbled, Weekes drove off without any headlights on and overtook several cars at speed on narrow streets.

The court heard that when the officer asked Weekes what force he was with and where he was based, he gave a fake collar number before he drove off without any headlights on and overtook several cars at speed on narrow streets.

Weekes was traced through the car's registration number and when he was arrested at home, officers found police uniforms, batons and handcuffs bought on eBay as well as the blue light hidden in his shed.

He told magistrates that he had a "fascination" with authority figures but he "couldn't explain" why he pretended to be a police officer when he pulled over the real one.


----------



## Tish

*Wednesday, October 9, 1957.

The final major British atomic bomb test is conducted at the remote South Australian site of Maralinga.*

Australia's remoteness made it a choice for Britain to conduct testing of its atomic weapons in the 1950s. In October of 1952, the Montebello islands, off north-west Western Australia, became the site for testing of the first British atomic bomb. This was followed a year later by Britain's first atomic test on the Australian mainland, at Emu Field, in the Great Victoria Desert of South Australia. Further tests of nuclear weapons at the site were not undertaken, as it was considered too remote an area.

Maralinga is a remote area of South Australia, and was the home of the Maralinga Tjarutja, a southern Pitjantjatjara Aboriginal group. "Operation Buffalo" involved four open-air nuclear test explosions at Maralinga, and commenced on 27 September 1956, continuing through to October 22. The next series of tests at Maralinga was codenamed "Operation Antler" and involved three tests the following year. The final major test at Maralinga was conducted on 9 October 1957. However, many more minor tests were carried out in complete secrecy at Maralinga, up until 1963.

The tests at Maralinga left a legacy of radioactive contamination. Cleanup operations were insufficient to combat radiation poisoning among Australian servicemen and Aborigines who were at Maralinga during the tests. The site was formally handed back to the Maralinga people under the Maralinga Tjarutja Land Rights Act in 1985. In 1994, the Australian Government made a compensation settlement of $13.5 million with Maralinga Tjarutja, in relation to the nuclear testing.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 9th
1865
The 1st U.S. underground pipeline for carrying oil is laid in Pennsylvania
1915
Woodrow Wilson becomes the 1st U.S.President to attended a World Series game
1985
'Strawberry Fields' in NYC's Central Park is dedicated


----------



## Pam

1799 The sinking of HMS Lutine off the coast of Holland, with the loss of 240 men. The ship's bell was salvaged from the wreck and was later presented to shipping insurers Lloyds of London. The Lutine Bell has been rung ever since to mark a marine disaster.

1897 Henry Stumey set off in his 4.5hp Daimler from Land's End, and became the first person to drive to John o' Groats. His 929 mile journey took him 10 days.

1955 Three armed men raided a Turkish bath in London, but the well heeled customers were wearing very little clothing, and the robbers' total haul was only £7.


----------



## Pepper

October 9, 1940  John Lennon is born in Liverpool.  He should be 80 years old! today.  Miss you John and thanks for changing my world.  ♥


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> October 9, 1940  John Lennon is born in Liverpool.  He should be 80 years old! today.  Miss you John and thanks for changing my world.  ♥


The day he was killed was a dark day indeed.  One can only imagine the stellar music and further encouragement for social changes he would have graced us with had his life not been so cruelly cut short.


----------



## RadishRose

1000 Leif Ericson discovers "Vinland" (possibly L'Anse aux Meadows, Canada) reputedly becoming first European to reach North America 

1290 Last of 16,000 Jews expelled by King Edward I leave England 

1779 Siege of Savannah during American Revolutionary War: Casimir Pulaski is wounded by grapeshot


----------



## Tish

Saturday, October 10, 1891. :   Australian bushranger Harry Power, mentor to a young Ned Kelly, dies from drowning in the Murray River.

Harry Power, born Henry Johnstone, was a notorious Victorian bushranger. He was born in Waterford, England, in 1819, and transported to Van Diemen's Land in 1841 for stealing shoes. During the 1850s and 1860s, he found himself in trouble with the law a number of times for horse stealing and other crimes. His bushranging career began after he escaped from Pentridge Gaol in 1869. Initially, he worked alone, but as he set his sights on higher goals of bushranging, he decided he needed an assistant. A friend, Jack Lloyd, told Power of Lloyd's nephew, Ned Kelly, who was just 15 at the time. Power served as a mentor to Ned Kelly, taking him on as an apprentice in 1870 and teaching him the finer arts of bushranging.

Jack Lloyd was the one who finally betrayed Power to the local constabulary. Enticed by the 500-pound reward, Lloyd led the police to Power's hideout at the back of Glenmore Station’s homestead. Power was apprehended and, as his crimes were non-violent, he was sentenced to 15 years' jail. Six years after his release, Power drowned when he fell into the Murray River near Swan Hill, on 10 October 1891.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 10th
1845
The Naval School,now known as U.S. Naval Academy opens at Annapolis
1865
John Wesley Hyatt patents the billiard ball made of cellulose nitrate in Albany,NY
1933
The 1st synthetic detergent'Dreft' by Proctor&Gamble goes on sale
1973
U.S. Vice President,Spiro Agnew resigns after pleading no contest to allegations of tax fraud


----------



## Pam

10th October

1903 Mrs Emmeline Pankhurst helped found the Women's Social and Political Union to fight for women's emancipation in Britain, an organisation that gained much notoriety for its activities and whose members were the first to be christened 'suffragettes'. Emmeline's daughters Christabel and Sylvia were both active in the cause. British politicians, press and public were astonished by the demonstrations, window smashing, arson and hunger strikes of the suffragettes. 

1961 Following a volcanic eruption, the entire population of the South Atlantic island of Tristan da Cunha was evacuated to Britain.

1996 A Scottish fisherman found a message in a bottle. It had been thrown in the North Sea in 1914 to chart the currents.


----------



## Tish

Thursday, October 11, 1906. : *  The Coat of Arms of New South Wales is granted by Royal Warrant.*

     Each of the states of Australia has its own unique symbols and emblems. By the time Federation occurred in 1901, Queensland and South Australia had already adopted a coat of arms. In 1905, the Colonial Office suggested the state of New South Wales apply for a coat of arms to be granted. NSW Premier Joseph Carruthers commissioned NSW Government Printer, William Applegate Gullick, to make several designs, drawing upon symbols already used in the state seal. The final design was conferred by Royal warrant of Edward VII on 11 October 1906.​


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 11th
1881
David Houston patents roll film for cameras
1979
Allan Mcleod Cormack&Godfrey Hounsfield win Nobel Prize for Medicine for developing the CAT scan


----------



## Pam

11th October

1919 The first airline meals were served on a Handley-Page flight from London to Paris. They were pre-packed lunch boxes at 3 shillings each (15p).

1982 The Mary Rose, which had been the pride of Henry VIII's English fleet until it sank in the Solent in 1545, was raised, by the Mary Rose Trust. It was one of the most complex and expensive projects in the history of maritime archaeology. She was one of the largest ships in the English navy and was one of the earliest examples of a purpose-built sailing warship.


----------



## Tish

Friday, October 12, 1838. :   Second Governor of South Australia, Lieutenant George Gawler, arrives in the colony.

 George Gawler was born on 21 July 1795 in Devon, England. Upon finishing his schooling, he was educated at the military college of Great Marlow, where he was an exemplary student. Gawler had led a distinguished military career, and when a group of colonisation commissioners requested recommendations from the Royal Military College for a godly man as governor of South Australia, Gawler was encouraged to apply for the position. His application was accepted, and he was appointed as Governor of South Australia, taking over from the colony’s first Governor, John Hindmarsh. Gawler arrived in South Australia on 12 October 1838.

Saturday, October 12, 1918. :   Australian children's classic "The Magic Pudding" is first published.

"The Magic Pudding" is a novel by artist and writer Norman Lindsay, who was known for his unusual and creative approach. Norman Alfred William Lindsay was born on 22 February 1879 in Creswick, Victoria, Australia. He was a skilled artist, and his paintings were controversial for their time, concentrating on nudes, often incorporating pagan themes of gods and goddesses, nymphs and satyrs, in an Australian bush setting. Much of his work, which includes watercolours, lithographs, and etchings, can be found at his former home at Faulconbridge, New South Wales, now the Norman Lindsay Gallery and Museum.

2002  -Over 200 people, almost half of whom are Australians, are killed in an explosion at a night club in Bali, Indonesia

  Australians felt the impact of terrorism first-hand at 11:30pm local time on 12 October 2002. 202 people were killed and a further 209 injured when two separate bombs exploded in the town of Kuta on the Indonesian island of Bali, just before midnight. An electronically triggered bomb hidden in a backpack exploded in Paddy's Bar first. Just a few seconds later, a far more powerful 1000kg car bomb hidden in a white Mitsubishi van was detonated by remote control in front of the Sari Club. The dead included 99 Australians, 38 Indonesians and 26 British, as well as holiday-makers from many other nations.

No group actively claimed responsibility for the bombings, although Indonesian members of the regional Islamic group Jemaah Islamiah (JI) were named as key suspects, particularly since JI has alleged links to al-Qaeda. That same month, Abu Bakar Bashir, a leader of JI, was charged over his alleged role in the bombing. In March 2005, Bashir was found guilty of conspiracy over the attacks in Bali. On 8 August 2003, Amrozi bin Haji Nurhasyim was found guilty and sentenced to death for buying the explosives and the van used in the bombings. Another two participants, Imam Samudra and Mukhlas, were also sentenced to death.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 12th
1892
The U.S. Pledge of Alligance was first recited in public schools during Columbus Day
1901
Pres.Theodore Roosevelt renames the 'Executive Mansion' to the'White House'
1931
Christ the Redeemer statue opens,standing 98ft{30 meters} tall high on top of Mount Corcovado overlooking Rio De Janerio The statue was built by engineer Heitor deSalva Costo
1960
Soviet leader,Nikita Khruschev bangs his shoe on his desk during a United Nations General Assembly session in NYC


----------



## StarSong

@Tish and @Pam, it's interesting to read bits of important history from your countries.  Like the terrible Bali bombing, some events were international news for quite some time and the world mourned with you.  "The Magic Pudding" and George Gawler were new to me so I did a little reading on both.


----------



## Tish

*Thursday, October 13, 1836. :   One of Mitchell's men drowns as his expedition returns from the successful 'Australia Felix' discovery.*

Major Thomas Mitchell was born in Craigend, Scotland, in 1792. He came to Australia after serving in the Army during the Napoleonic Wars, and took up the position of Surveyor-General of New South Wales. He undertook four expeditions into the NSW interior. His third expedition is considered to be his most successful. His instructions were to follow the Lachlan and Murrumbudgee Rivers to the Murray, then on to the junction with the Darling River. He was then to follow the Darling upstream as far as Menindee to confirm that it was the same river he had initially followed south from northern New South Wales.

Discouraged by the desolate country around the southern end of the Darling, Mitchell decided to return to the Murray to explore its more fertile surrounds. Crossing the Murray near the Murrumbidgee junction, he passed through the rich farming country of western Victoria, naming it "Australia Felix", or "Happy Australia". After continuing down to the southern coast, he turned in a northeasterly direction back towards Sydney. It was during this stage of his journey that he suffered his only loss of one of his team. On 13 October 1836, whilst scouting out a suitable crossing site on the Broken River, an ex-convict named James Taylor fell off his horse and drowned.

*Friday, October 13, 1933. :   Australia's first traffic lights begin operating in Sydney.*

The world's first traffic light was operating in London, England, even before the advent of the automobile. Installed at a London intersection in 1868, it was a revolving gas-lit lantern with red and green signals. However, on 2 January 1869, the light exploded, injuring the policeman who was operating it. It was not until the early 1900s that Garrett Morgan, an African-American living in Cleveland, Ohio, developed the electric automatic traffic light. Originally based on a semaphore-system, traffic lights gradually evolved through the years to become the red-amber-green lights they are today.

Sydney's first set of traffic lights was installed on 13 October 1933. It was another 32 years before the nation's capital, Canberra, received its first two sets of traffic lights, on 23 October 1965.


----------



## Tish

*Thursday, October 13, 1307. :   King Philip IV of France arrests all the Knights Templars, spawning the superstition which surrounds Friday the 13th.*

The order of the Knights Templar was founded around 1118 to protect pilgrims in the Holy Land during the Second Crusade. The order was recognised at the Council of Troyes in 1128 and confirmed by Pope Honorius III. The order grew to become one of the most powerful in Europe. The Knights Templar started lending money to Spanish pilgrims who wanted to travel to the Holy Land, and they gained wealth as the Church showered blessings and money on the order; but with the wealth came power and corruption. Pope Clement V urged Philip IV of France to find some means to extinguish their presence and power.

Thus it was that on 13 October 1307, Philip IV ordered the arrest of the entire order of Knights Templar in France, and had their possessions confiscated. This act served as the origin of the superstition which regards Friday the 13th as an unlucky day. The knights were put on trial and were tortured to extract confessions of sacrilegious practices, including heresy and witchcraft. Many were burnt and tortured, and under duress, admitted to a variety of heresies. These admissions were later retracted as being forced admissions. The leader of the Templars, Jacques de Molay, was executed on 18 March 1314, by which time the Templars had been virtually hunted out of existence.    


*Saturday, October 13, 1792. :   The cornerstone is laid for the White House in Washington DC.*

The newly independent United States Government under the Constitution commenced in New York City on 4 March 1789. In 1790, the capital was moved to Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. The city was only ever intended to be a temporary capital while preparations were made for the new US Capital in a more central location. George Washington helped select the site for the new Capital, positioned along the Potomac River. The states of Maryland and Virginia ceded land around the Potomac River to form the District of Columbia: hence the capital is known as Washington DC.

Labour began on the new capital city in 1791, and on 13 October 1792, the cornerstone was laid for the new Presidential Palace. The building's white Virginia freestone, set amongst the red brick of surrounding buildings, soon earned it the name of the "White House".


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 13th
1792
Old Farmer's Alamanc 1st edited&published by Robert Thomas
1960
Game 7 of the World Series Pirates vs Yankees ended dramatically when Pirate's Bill Mazeroski hit a bottom of the 9th HR.Pirates won 10-9 
2010
The Coplapo mining accident in Chile ends as all 33 miners who were trapped for a record 69 days are rescued
2016
singer/songwriter,Bob Dylan awarded the Nobel Prize for Literature


----------



## Pam

13th October

1884 Greenwich was chosen as the universal time meridian of longitude from which standard times throughout the world are calculated. There were two main reasons for the choice. The first was the fact that the USA had already chosen Greenwich as the basis for its own national time zone system. The second was that in the late 19th century, 72% of the world's commerce depended on sea-charts which used Greenwich as the Prime Meridian.

The decision was based on the argument that by naming Greenwich as Longitude 0º, it would be advantageous to the largest number of people. Therefore the Prime Meridian at Greenwich became the centre of world time.

Before this, almost every town in the world kept its own local time. There were no national or international conventions which set how time should be measured, or when the day would begin and end, or what length an hour might be.

2016 Queen Elizabeth II became the world's longest-reigning monarch following the death of Thai King Bhumibol Adulyadej.


----------



## StarSong

Lots of interesting tidbits!  Thanks, MQ, Pam & Tish!


----------



## Tish

Australian History 
Monday, October 14, 1889. : Australia's first electric trams begin operating.

A tram is a rail-borne vehicle, lighter than a train, for the transport of passengers. Some of Australia's cities ran extensive tram networks in the late 1800s and early 1900s. The city of Melbourne, the second-largest city in Australia, boasts the third largest tram network in the world, consisting of 245 kilometres of track, 500 trams, and 1770 tram stops. In 1885 the Melbourne Tramway and Omnibus Company began operating Melbourne's first cable tram line. The first service ran from Spencer St/Flinders St, to Hawthorn Bridge. As the city grew, the technical limits of the cable tram system became apparent, and electric trams were developed and implemented.

Australia's first electric tram began operating in Melbourne on 14 October 1889, running between the Box Hill Post Office on the corner of Whitehorse Road and Station Street, and the terminus near the intersection of Elgar and Doncaster Roads, Doncaster. It was also the first electric tram in the Southern Hemisphere. Box Hill and Doncaster were significant fruit-growing areas in Victoria at the time, so the line was well patronised. However, once the Union Electric Company’s contract to operate the line ceased, financial difficulties prevented the Tramway Company which took it over from addressing problems which had arisen with the under-powered cars which frequently broke down. The service continued to operate for several years, but was abandoned in January 1896.

It was not until October 1906 that another electric tram service opened. Trams still run extensively in Melbourne, as its wide streets and geometric street pattern make this mode of transport more practical than in other cities. In Adelaide, capital of South Australia, one tramline operates, originating from the city centre and terminating at Glenelg, and some trams still run in the old goldrush city of Bendigo in rural Victoria.

Monday, October 14, 1968. :   The Western Australian town of Meckering suffers an earthquake which registers 6.9 on the Richter scale.

Meckering is a small town in the Avon valley region of Western Australia, about 130km east of Perth and 24km west of Cunderdin. At 10:59am on 14 October 1968, the town of approximately 240 people was struck by an earthquake which registered 6.9 on the Richter scale. No deaths were reported, but the earthquake injured 17 people, and caused an estimated $2.2 million worth of damage, translating to around $5 million today. The ground ruptured along a length of 40km, up to 1.5m wide and 2.4m high, and the evidence of this can be seen in the scar that still runs along the landscape today.


----------



## Tish

*World History*

Wednesday, October 14, 1925. : *  The innermost sarcophagus of Egyptian king Tutankhamun is opened, revealing the mummy.*

Egypt's King Tutankhamun was the son of King Akhenaten, who lived from 1353 to 1337 BC. He was born around 1347 BC and died in his late teens. His tomb lay undiscovered for over 3300 years until a team of British archaeologists, led by Howard Carter, discovered a step leading to the tomb in November 1922. Twenty-two days later, Carter and his crew entered the tomb itself. The tomb also contained hundreds of objects, elaborately decorated and covered in gold, that the Egyptians believed would be needed by the king in his afterlife. The walls of the burial chamber were painted with scenes of his voyage to the afterworld.

Also within the tomb lay a stone sarcophagus - the final resting place of King Tutankhamun. When the sarcophagus itself was opened, it revealed three coffins, fitted within each other, and stuck together with black resin. Planning and preparing to open the sarcophagus was a process which took almost two years: the final, innermost sarcophagus was opened on 14 October 1925. Inside the final coffin, which was made out of solid gold, was the mummified body of King Tutankhamun.

The find was considered particularly significant, not only for the remarkable preservation of the mummy and the treasures, but for the fact that most of the Egyptian kings' tombs were believed to have already been found, and most of them ransacked. Tutankhamun's tomb provided an extraordinary view of the elaborate burial rites and preparations for Egyptian kings.

Sunday, October 14, 1962. : *  The Cuban Missile Crisis begins, bringing the world to the brink of nuclear warfare.*

Cuba is an island between the Caribbean Sea and the North Atlantic Ocean, approximately 150 km south of Florida in the USA. In 1962, it was controlled by a socialist government under Fidel Castro. Castro had already sought support from the Soviet Union after the Cuban Revolution of the 1950s, during which the country had adopted Marxist ideals. This had put the country in direct conflict with the USA, and Cuba needed a powerful ally.

The Cuban Missile Crisis was seen as the point in the Cold War when the USA and USSR were closest to engaging in nuclear warfare. Reconnaissance photographs taken by a high-altitude U-2 spy plane on 14 October 1962, revealed that Soviet missiles were under construction in Cuba. A tense standoff ensued for two weeks, during which the USA placed a naval quarantine around Cuba to prevent further weapons being conveyed to the island.

It was not until October 28 that Soviet leader Nikita Khrushchev announced that he would dismantle the installations and return the missiles to the Soviet Union, and remove Soviet light bombers from Cuba. This occurred on the condition that the United States would not invade Cuba 
​


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 14th
1834
Henry Blair,1st African American to receive patent for a corn planter
1884
George Eastman,founder of Eastman Kodak Company patents paper strip photographic film
1947
pilot Chuck Yeager becomes the 1st person to break the sound barrier at Rogers Dry Lake in S.Calif He flew the Bell X-1 rocket plane


----------



## Pam

14th October

1066 The Battle of Hastings was fought, on Senlac Hill, near Pevensey. An English army, commanded by King Harold, was defeated by the invasion force of William of Normandy. Harold was killed and Edgar the Ætheling was proclaimed king, but never crowned. William I 'The Conqueror' and the first Norman King of England, was subsequently crowned at Westminster Abbey on 25th December 1066.

1644 The Birth of William Penn, the English Quaker leader who founded a Quaker colony named Pennsylvania in his honour.

1929 The world's largest airship, the R101, made its maiden voyage.

1986 An historic moment for Queen Elizabeth II as she became the first British monarch to walk along the Great Wall of China.


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Thursday, October 15, 1953. *:   Britain conducts the first atomic test on the Australian mainland.

Australia's remoteness made it a choice for Britain to conduct testing of its atomic weapons in the 1950s. In October of 1952, the Montebello islands, off north-west Western Australia, became the site for testing of the first British atomic bomb. "Operation Hurricane" was conducted 350 metres off the coast of Trimouille Island for the purpose of testing the effects of a bomb smuggled inside a ship.

One year later, on 15 October 1953, Britain conducted its first atomic test on the Australian mainland. Named Operation Totem, the test of a 10 kiloton atomic bomb was held at Emu Field, in the Great Victoria Desert of South Australia. The first test was followed by Totem 2, testing of an 8 kiloton bomb, at the same site, less than two weeks later, on 27 October. Further tests of nuclear weapons at the site were not undertaken, as it was considered too remote an area. Further atomic tests were conducted elsewhere, at Maralinga in 1956.

Later, it was discovered that the radioactive cloud from the first detonation did not disperse as it was expected to do, but instead travelled north-east over the Australian continent. An obelisk still stands at the site, warning that "Radiation levels for a few hundred metres around this point may be above those considered safe for permanent occupation".

*Thursday, October 15, 1970*. :   35 construction workers are killed when a span of the West Gate Bridge in Melbourne collapses.

The West Gate Bridge, completed in 1978, spans the Yarra River in Melbourne, Victoria, Australia. Its design is cable-stayed, consisting of several pillars, with cables supporting the roadbed. Situated just north of the river mouth, the bridge links the inner city and Melbourne's eastern suburbs with the western industrial suburbs and the main highway to the city of Geelong.

Two years after construction on the bridge commenced, it was necessary to fix a height discrepancy. It was proposed that the higher side of the bridge be weighted down with 8 x 10 tonne concrete blocks. However, due to structural weakness, the bridge would not support the weight of the blocks. On 15 October 1970 one of the spans collapsed, falling 50m below. 35 construction workers were killed. A Royal Commission attributed the collapse of the bridge to two causes; the structural design by designers Freeman Fox and Partners, and an unusual method of erection by World Services and Construction, the original contractors of the project.

The incident had considerable implications for Australia's workplace safety laws. After the accident, workers were given greater input into workplace safety committees, gaining the right to question the wisdom and action of their supervisors regarding potentially dangerous practices in the workplace.


----------



## Tish

*New Zealand History*

Sunday, October 15, 1769. :   Lieutenant James Cook names 'Kidnapper's Bay' in New Zealand after Māori attempt to kidnap a servant.

James Cook, born on 27 October 1728, in Yorkshire, England, was a British explorer and navigator. He entered the navy as an able seaman in 1755 and earned several promotions, finally being given command of the Endeavour. In 1768, Cook set out to travel to the Pacific Ocean to Tahiti to observe and record the transit of Venus across the Sun. In Tahiti, Cook established friendly relations with the natives, and was joined on his voyage by a Tahitian chief named Tupaia, who wanted to travel, together with his boy-servant Tayeto.

On his way to search the south Pacific for the great southern continent that many believed must extend around the southern pole, Cook came across New Zealand, which Abel Tasman had discovered in 1642. On 15 October 1769, as the Endeavour was off the coast of the North Island, a group of Māori in a canoe came alongside the Endeavour, and negotiated a trade of fresh fish. As Tayeto made his way to the canoe to accept the fish, he was grabbed by the Māori, who paddled off at top speed with the servant boy. Cook's crew fired on the canoe, killing one Māori. Tayeto leapt overboard and was picked up by the Endeavour. Because of this event, Cook named the area Kidnapper's Bay.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Wednesday, October 15, 1997*. :   The Cassini space orbiter, the first spacecraft to orbit Saturn, is launched.
The Cassini space orbiter was part of the Cassini-Huygens mission, a collaborative NASA/ESA/ASI unmanned space mission for the purpose of studying Saturn and its moons. It was launched on 15 October 1997, from Cape Canaveral in Florida, USA. It was comprised of two parts, the Cassini orbiter, which was intended to remain in orbit around Saturn and its moons, and the Huygens probe, supplied by the European Space Agency (ESA). The spacecraft entered orbit around Saturn on July 1, 2004, and six months later, on 25 December 2004, the probe separated from the orbiter. From there, it travelled to Titan, one of Saturn's moons, descending to the surface on 14 January 2005. Once on the surface, it began collecting and relaying scientific data.

Since the launch of the mission, three new moons have been discovered by Cassini whilst in orbit: Methone, Pallene and the third with the designation of S/2005 S 1.    

*Wednesday, October 15, 2003*. :   China becomes the third nation to launch a manned space mission.

Shenzou 5 was the first manned space mission to be launched by the People's Republic of China. It was preceded by four unmanned Shenzou missions in the previous four years. Shenzou 5 was launched from a base in the Gobi Desert on a Long March CZ-2F rocket booster on 15 October 2003, and carried Lieutenant Colonel Yang Liwei. Previously, the Soviet Union and the United States had been the only nations to launch manned missions into space. The mission completed 14 Earth orbits during a flight which lasted 21 hours. It ended with a parachute-assisted landing in Inner Mongolia in northern China.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 15th
1924
President Calvin Coolidge declares the Statue of Liberty a national monument
1939
In NYC,Municipal Airport was dedicated,name later changed to LaGuardia
1966
Pres.Lyndon Johnson signs bill creating U.S. Dept of Transportation
1989
U.S. radio/TV evangelist,Billy Graham receives Hollywood Walk of Fame Star,the only clergyman to have one


----------



## Pam

15th October

1666 Samuel Pepys recorded in his diary that Charles II had started wearing the first known waistcoat. "“The King hath yesterday in council declared his resolution of setting a fashion for clothes which he will never alter. It will be a vest…” The forerunner of the waistcoat first appeared at the court of Charles II in the 1660s. It originally evolved from a vest – as the garment is still known in the US to this day.

At a time when men’s fashion in Britain called for coats cut long, this vest which stopped at the waist was an innovation, and so the waistcoat was born.

1927 Britain's Public Morals Committee attacked the use of contraceptives, on the basis that they caused 'poor hereditary stock'.


----------



## Tish

StarSong said:


> @Tish and @Pam, it's interesting to read bits of important history from your countries.  Like the terrible Bali bombing, some events were international news for quite some time and the world mourned with you.  "The Magic Pudding" and George Gawler were new to me so I did a little reading on both.


 Aww Thanks hun, I think acts of terror really are felt by everyone.


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Monday, October 16, 1837. :   The first group of German migrants arrives in the new colony of South Australia.*

In the 1800s, under King Friedrich Wilhelm III, German/Prussian Lutherans suffered religious persecution. Friedrich Wilhelm was an autocratic king who believed he had the right to create his own state church from the two main Protestant churches - the Lutheran church and the smaller Reformed church - in a united Prussian state church. This would effectively remove the right of Lutherans to worship in a way of their choosing. Penalties for non-adherance to the state religion were severe. Many Lutherans immigrated to Australia to escape the persecution.

Later groups of German immigrants were fortunate to be sponsored by wealthy Scottish businessman and chairman of the South Australian Company, George Fife Angas. However, the very first group of German immigrants sailed under difficult conditions aboard a ship that was infested with cockroaches. The 'Solway' was a wooden ship built at Monkwearmouth Shore, Sunderland in 1829. It departed from Hamburg, Germany in June 1837 under the command of Captain R Pearson. The journey was particularly rough and at one point, after a bad storm, the passengers retreated below decks for a prayer meeting. It is said that, as the boat rocked violently to and fro, and with the passengers and crew expecting the ship to break apart and sink at any moment, the prayer leader told them to have faith and all would be well. At that point, the storm abated.

The Solway arrived at Kangaroo Island on 16 October 1837. Just two days earlier, one of the passengers, Mrs Kleemann, had died from pneumonia. Her distraught husband begged Captain Pearson to delay burial at sea, and to wait two days to see if land could be sighted, with the proviso that if no land was sighted, the burial would proceed. When the ship berthed at Kingscote on October 16, Mr Kleemann brought ashore his deceased wife for burial on land.    

*Wednesday, October 16, 1867. :   James Nash sparks off the gold rush in Gympie, Queensland.*

James Nash was born in Wiltshire, England in 1834. He migrated to Australia in 1858, and initially worked as a labourer, who spent his spare time prospecting. He moved to Queensland in 1863, and initially tried prospecting in the Nanango and Calliope districts, without success. He sparked off the Gympie gold rush when he found gold in a gully off the Mary River on 16 October 1867. The goldfield was originally called Nashville, but less than a year later, it was renamed Gympie after nearby Gympie Creek.    
*
Wednesday, October 16, 1996. :   It is reported that thieves stole a set of fossilised dinosaur footprints from a sacred Aboriginal site.*

On 16 October 1996, it was reported that a set of fossilised dinosaur footprints had been stolen from a sacred Aboriginal site in outback Australia. The footprints came from the best preserved trackway of a stegosaur in the world, and were the world's only known set of fossilised stegosaurus prints. They were also the only evidence that stegosaurs had once populated the Australian continent. The footprints were regarded by Aborigines near Broome, northwestern Australia, to belong to a mythical creature from their "Dream Time". The theft shocked and outraged Aborigines, as it violated an Aboriginal sacred site on the isolated coastline near Broome.

On 30 December 1998, one of the missing footprints was recovered. Police investigations found that the thieves had attempted to sell the prints on the Asian market, but had been unsuccessful, possibly because of their size and weight. Each of the three toes of the large print measured 15 cm. The 30kg block of rock in which the print was embedded measured 60cm by 40 cm and was 13cm deep. Police did not elaborate on how they had come across the missing fossil.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Wednesday, October 16, 1793. :   Marie Antoinette, queen of France and wife of Louis XVI, is beheaded.*

Marie Antoinette was born in Vienna on 2 November 1755, daughter of the Holy Roman Emperor Francis I and his wife Empress Maria Theresa. When a new peace treaty was signed between Austria and France, it was hoped that a royal marriage would seal the peace. At age foureen, Marie Antoinette was chosen to marry the dauphin in France. He became King Louis XVI four years later.

Marie Antoinette embraced the lavish lifestyle with enthusiasm. She had little regard for the poor and struggling peasants, and spent money frivolously. For her attitude, she became the symbol of the people's hatred for the old regime during the French Revolution. When the French Revolution began, Marie Antionette supported the old regime. When the National Convention established the French Republic in 1792, Marie Antoinette and the king were imprisoned. Antoinette was beheaded on 16 October 1793.

*Monday, October 16, 1978. :   The first non-Italian Pope for more than 400 years, Pope John Paul II, is elected.*

Pope John Paul was elected to the papacy on the third ballot of the 1978 Papal Conclave, but the popular man who came to be known as the "Smiling Pope" died after just 33 days in office. Pope John Paul was succeeded on 16 October 1978, by Cardinal Karol Wojtyla of Poland, who took the name of Pope John Paul II in deference to his predecessor. He became the first non-Italian Pope to be elected for over 400 years. At just 58 years old, the new Pope also became the youngest pope to be elected in the twentieth century.

In his later years, Pope John Paul II's health began to suffer, particularly after he developed Parkinson's Disease during the 1990s. He died on 2 April 2005. His reign was marked by his untiring ecumenical approach to accommodate other Christian sects as well as to forge a better understanding with the Islamic world, without compromising his own Catholic stance. A major theme of his papacy was also his fight for freedom of religion in the Communist bloc and during his term as Pope, was significant for his contribution to the fall of Communism in Eastern Europe.    

*Friday, October 16, 1987. :   18 die as England is hit by destructive hurricane winds, dubbed The Great Storm.*

On 16 October 1987, England was hit by a night of destructive storms with hurricane-strength winds. Wind speed reached 151 km per hour in London and 177 km per hour in the Channel Islands. 18 people were killed and hundreds more injured, while damage was estimated at £1 billion. The southern coast was the area worst-hit, with 5 killed in Kent and Dover Harbour, and two firemen killed in Dorset as they responded to an emergency. A Sea Link cross channel ferry was blown ashore at Folkestone, and its crew had to be rescued. Around 15 million trees were felled, and entire forests levelled.

Storms had been predicted earlier in the week when a depression was identified as strengthening over the Atlantic Ocean. It was expected that the weather system would track along the English Channel. However, the Meteorological Office could not predict the nature and ferocity of the Great Storm as it cut inland unexpectedly.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 16th
1780
Royalton,Tunbridge,Vermont the last major raids during American Revoluntary War
1847
Charlotte Bronte's book'Jane Eyre' is published
1962
The Cuban Missile Crisis begins as Pres.John F.Kennedy is shown pictures confirming the presence of Soviet missiles in Cuba
1992
 'Gilligan's Island' TV pilot which was filmed in 1964 makes its debut on TBS cable channel


----------



## Pam

16th October

1834 The original Houses of Parliament were almost completely destroyed by fire. The blaze, which started from overheated chimney flues, spread rapidly throughout the medieval complex and developed into the biggest conflagration to occur in London since the Great Fire of 1666. Westminster Hall and a few other parts of the old Houses of Parliament survived the blaze and were incorporated into the New Palace of Westminster, which was built over the following decades.


1869 Girton College, Cambridge was founded and became England's first residential college for women.


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Tuesday, October 17, 1854*. :   Amidst the unrest which eventually led to the Eureka rebellion, the Eureka Hotel is burnt to the ground during a riot.

The Eureka Hotel at Ballarat was opened by its owner, James Bentley, in July 1854. Also known as Bentley's Hotel, it stood on the north east corner of Eureka Street and Otway Streets, and was a popular place for the diggers on the goldfields to gather after a hard day's work prospecting.

James Scobie was an unassuming gold miner who came to Australia from Scotland to make his fortune on the Ballarat goldfields. After becoming involved in a fight at the Eureka Hotel, Scobie died on 7 October 1854. An inquest into his death absolved the hotel owner, Bentley, and his staff of any wrongdoing. The miners, however, felt that justice had been thwarted, and held a meeting outside the hotel on 17 October 1854. Tempers flared, a riot ensued and the hotel was burnt to the ground by the diggers. As a result of this, more troopers were sent from Melbourne, and miners were subjected to more frequent licence checks, and more frequent clashes between miners and troopers.

Ten men were arrested over the destruction of the hotel ten days later, but the charges against seven of those arrested were dismissed. Another inquest into Scobie's death was held a month later, on 18 November, during which Bentley and two of his staff were found guilty of manslaughter and sentenced to three years' hard labour in the road-gangs. The general dissatisfaction generated by these events was a catalyst in the events leading up to the Eureka stockade of December 3.    

*Monday, October 17, 1949. *:   Work commences on the Snowy Mountains Hydro-Electric Scheme, considered one of the wonders of the modern engineering world.

     The Snowy Mountains Hydro Electric Scheme is a hydroelectricity and irrigation scheme in Australia, covering about 5,124 square kilometres in southern New South Wales. Considered to be one of the wonders of the modern engineering world, it involves sixteen dams, seven power stations, a pumping station, 145 km of underground tunnels and 80 km of aqueducts. The scheme generates enough electricity to meet roughly 10% of the needs of New South Wales.

The Snowy Mountains Hydro-Electric Scheme was first proposed in 1918, driven by the needs of farmers who wanted to be able to divert the waters of the Snowy River inland for irrigation, rather than having it all simply flow out to sea at the river's mouth. In 1946, the Federal government, together with the state governments of Victoria and New South Wales, co-operated to investigate the possibilities of such a Scheme. The Government accepted a proposal in 1949 and the Snowy Mountain Hydro-Electric Power Act was passed in Federal Parliament in July 1949. Led by prominent New Zealand engineer Sir William Hudson, the Snowy Mountains Authority came into being on 1 August 1949.

Construction on the massive undertaking began on 17 October 1949. On this day, Governor General Sir William McKell, Prime Minister Ben Chifley and the first Commissioner of the Snowy Mountains Scheme, Sir William Hudson, fired the first blast at Adaminaby. The scheme took 25 years to complete and was built at a cost of $1 billion - well under budget. During construction, over 100,000 men and women from over 30 countries worked on the Scheme, whilst Australians made up most of the workforce. These immigrants contributed significantly to the post-war boom.

Apart from the obvious benefits provided by the electricity and the numerous dams, the Snowy Mountain Hydro-Electric Scheme was significant for raising Australia's profile as a technologically advanced country. In 1967 and 1997, the American Society of Civil Engineers ranked the Scheme as one of the great engineering achievements of the twentieth century.


----------



## Tish

*World History*
1961  - Over 200 Algerians in Paris are massacred by police as they march in support of Algeria's independence from France.

1979  -Mother Teresa, famous for ministering to lepers, the homeless and the poor in the slums of Calcutta, is awarded the Nobel Peace Prize.

1989  -San Francisco, California, is hit by a powerful earthquake which kills 63.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 17th
1919
Radio Corp of America{RCA} was created as a subsidary of General Electric
1943
The Burma Railway was completed,built by Allied POWS and Asian laborers for the use of Japanese Army
1992
The 1st Baseball World Series which featured a non-American team,Toronto Blue Jays,vs Atlanta Braves.Toronto won their 1st World Series in 6 games


----------



## Pam

17th October

1091 A tornado struck London. It was Britain's earliest reported tornado. The wooden London Bridge was demolished, and the church of St. Mary-le-Bow in the city of London was badly damaged. Other churches in the area were demolished, as were over 600, mostly wooden, houses.

1860 The world's first professional golf tournament was held, at Prestwick in Scotland.

1980 The Queen made history by becoming the first British monarch to make a state visit to the Vatican, when she met Pope John Paul II.


----------



## Pam

18th October

1871 The death of Charles Babbage, English mathematician, inventor and mechanical engineer who originated the concept of a programmable computer. He is considered a 'father of the computer' as he is credited with inventing the first mechanical computer that eventually led to more complex designs.

1957 The Queen and Prince Philip visited the US and the White House to mark the 350th anniversary of the British settling in Virginia.

2014 A flock of sheep was left feeling rather woolly-headed after accidentally munching on £4,000 worth of cannabis plants that had been dumped in their field, at the edge of Fanny’s Farm in Merstham, Surrey. By the time that the police arrived, much of the evidence had been eaten.


----------



## Bee

18th October

1016 The Battle of Assandun (Essex). The battle was the conclusion to the Danish reconquest of England. The 
Vikings, led by Canute the Great were victorious over the Anglo-Saxons led by King Edmund Ironside.

1910 The trial began at the Old Bailey of the American Dr. Crippen, accused of murdering his wife Cora Henrietta Crippen. Born in Michigan in 1862 Hawley Harvey Crippen moved to Camden in 1897 and became the first suspect to be captured using the aid of wireless telegraphy. When he and his lover Ethel Neave were spotted escaping on board the liner Montrose the authorities were alerted and Crippen was arrested as the liner entered the St. Lawrence River.

1966 The Queen granted a royal pardon to Timothy Evans, wrongly convicted and hanged in 1950 for the murder of his wife and child. The real murderer was John Reginald Christie who had been hanged for mass murder in 1953.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 18th
1867
United States takes formal possession of Alaska from Russia after paying $7.2 million
1954
Texas Instruments Inc announces 1st transistor radio
1968
Circus Circus Hotel in Las Vegas opens with the largest permanent big top in the world
2019
The 1st all female spacewalk by NASA's astronauts Christine Koch,Jessica Meir outside the international space station


----------



## RadishRose

1009 The Church of the Holy Sepulchre in Jerusalem is destroyed by the Fatimid caliph Al-Hakim bi-Amr Allah, who hacks the Church's foundations down to bedrock.

1767 Mason-Dixon line, the boundary between Maryland and Pennsylvania is agreed upon .

1929 Women are considered "Persons" under Canadian law


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Saturday, October 19, 1872. :   The largest single piece of reef gold ever discovered in the world is found at Hill End, in New South Wales.*

Hill End, originally known as Bald Hill, is a gold-mining ghost town about 66km from Mudgee in the New South Wales central-west. Alluvial gold was discovered at Hill End in 1851 and within a month, there were were 150 miners working the area. The Hill End goldfield was one of the richest gold mining areas in NSW, and the first reef mining area in Australia. The Beyers and Holtermann nugget, the largest single piece of reef gold ever discovered in the world, was found by workers at the Star of Hope Gold Mining Co on Hawkins Hill, on 19 October 1872. It weighed about 286kg, measured 150cm by 66cm, and was worth at least £12,000 at the time.

Sunday, October 19, 1845. :   Leichhardt discovers the Roper River in northern Australia, but loses three of his best horses whilst attempting to cross.

Ludwig Leichhardt was born in Prussia and studied in Germany. He was a passionate botanist who had an interest in exploration, although he lacked necessary bush survival skills. In October 1844, he left from Jimbour, on the Darling Downs, on an expedition to find a new route to Port Essington, near Darwin.

Whilst making his way up the western side of the Gulf of Carpentaria a year later, on 19 October 1845, his party came to a freshwater river, estimated to be 460km wide. Leichhardt named it after one of his own men, John Roper, who had seen the river two days earlier on an advance scouting mission to find the best route. As the party began to cross the Roper River, three of the best horses stumbled down steep banks and drowned. With fewer horses remaining to carry the load, Leichhardt regretfully had to destroy most of his botanical specimens which he had been collecting for the past year.

*Thursday, October 19, 1933. :   Aviator Charles Ulm sets a new flight record between England and Australia.*

Charles Thomas Philippe Ulm was born on 18 October 1898 in Melbourne, Australia. When just 16 years old, he enlisted in the 1st Battalion of the Australian Imperial Force (AIF) under the name Charles Jackson, claiming he was 20. He was among the first troops to land at Gallipoli in April 1915 but was wounded later that same month. He returned to Australia where he was discharged as a minor. However, he re-enlisted the AIF under his own name two years later. He was wounded on the Western Front in July 1918 and evacuated to Britain before being demobilised in 1919. After returning to Australia, he began to develop his interest in commercial aviation, investing in a number of short-lived aircraft companies.

In June 1927, Ulm partnered with Charles Kingsford Smith to circumnavigate Australia by air in order to raise public awareness and gain support for their intended goal of being first to cross the Pacific Ocean from the United States to Australia. Their journey was completed in 10 days, five hours and 30 minutes, more than halving the previous record of 22 days, set by Captain E J Jones and Colonel H C Brinsmead in 1924. Ulm and Kingsford Smith then departed the US on their Pacific crossing in May 1928, arriving in Brisbane, Australia nine days later. The entire 11585 km crossing had been made in 83 hours and 38 minutes of actual flying time, and the men were feted as heroes.

Ulm and Kingsford Smith founded Australian National Airways (ANA) in December 1928. The company operated until the Depression caused the company to go into liquidation in 1933: when it folded, the two men parted company. Ulm purchased one of the ANA’s Avro X aircraft, renaming it ‘Faith in Australia’. Hoping to secure an overseas airmail contract by circumnavigating the world, thereby proving the viability of regular commercial air services, Ulm flew the aeroplane to England, with Gordon Taylor as navigator. The aircraft was damaged in Ireland after it sank in the sand at Portmarnock beach. This, together with continuing bad weather, necessitated Ulm’s return to Australia. Having heard that Kingsford Smith had just completed a new record crossing of England to Australia in 7 days, 4 hours and 50 minutes, Ulm set out to break the record. It was on this return journey that he set a new flight record of 6 days, 17 hours and 56 minutes, arriving in Derby, Western Australia on 19 October 1933, an improvement of some eleven hours on Kingsford Smith’s flight.

In 1933, Ulm formed Great Pacific Airways Ltd and bought an Airspeed Envoy, the 'Stella Australis'. After taking receipt of the craft in 1934, Ulm and his crew of two disappeared while on a test flight from California to Honolulu. Bad weather caused the men to miss the Hawaiian islands in the darkness. Despite a massive search, no trace of the men or the craft was ever found.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Sunday, October 19, 1856. :   A stampede kills 7 during a Sunday evening service led by the great preacher Charles Haddon Spurgeon.*

Charles Haddon Spurgeon, more commonly known as C H Spurgeon, was England's best-known and most-loved preacher for most of the latter half of the nineteenth century. He was born in Kelvedon, Essex, on 19 June 1834 and converted to Christianity when he was fifteen years old. He preached his first sermon a year later: even then, his style, depth of thought and delivery were seen as being far above average. At age 18, Spurgeon was placed in charge of a small congregation at Waterbeach, Cambridgeshire, and at age 20, went to London as pastor of the New Park Street Chapel in Southwark. Under Spurgeon's leadership, the congregation quickly outgrew its building, moving to Exeter Hall, then to Surrey Music Hall, where there would sometimes be an audience of 10,000.

It was here that Spurgeon experienced his first major setback. During the Sunday evening service on 19 October 1856, someone shouted, "Fire!" The ensuing panic caused a stampede in which seven people were killed, and scores more injured. There was no fire. Spurgeon was just 22 years old and was overcome by this tragedy. For weeks afterward, his distress prevented him from preaching and his whole ministry appeared to be finished. However, his faith sustained him and he grew through the experience to return to preaching, extending his ministry through his published sermons which are still highly regarded today.

*Monday, October 19, 1987. :   The Dow Jones Industrial Average falls 22.6%, the largest one-day decline in recorded stock market history.*

19 October 1987, became known as "Black Monday" when the Dow Jones Industrial Average fell 508 points, or 22.6%, in the largest single-day decline in recorded stock market history. The crash rebounded around the world, as within a fortnight, stock markets in Australia had fallen 41.8%, Hong Kong 45.8%, and the United Kingdom 26.4%. The crash was unexpected, and did not seem to have been precipitated by any major news or events. In retrospect, some theories have pointed to the announcement of a particularly steep trade deficit and news of an American attack against Iran as the cause of the plunge. However, economists have not been able to agree on any reason for the crash.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 19th
1914
The U.S. Post Office 1st used automobiles to collect&deliver mail
1926
John C.Garand patents the semi automatic rifle
1983
U.S. Senate established Martin Luther King,Jr as a Federal holiday
1991
the longest NCAA college football game Rhode Island vs Maine{3hr,52 sec} RI won 52-30 in 6 OT's


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> 1929 Women are considered "Persons" under Canadian law


Isn't that a stunner, Rose?  Simply shocking.


----------



## Pam

20th October

1720 The English pirate of the Caribbean, John Rackham was captured by the Royal Navy. He is most remembered for two things: the design of his Jolly Roger flag, a skull with crossed swords, which contributed to the popularization of the design, and for having two female crew members, Mary Read and his lover Anne Bonny.

1842 The death (from consumption) aged just 26, of Grace Darling, an English lighthouse keeper’s daughter from the Longstone Lighthouse. She rowed out on 7th September 1838, to rescue survivors of the Forfarshire off the Farne Islands and became a national heroine. The Forfarshire had foundered on the rocks and broken in half; one of the halves had sunk during the night.  Amidst tempestuous waves and gale force winds there followed an amazing rescue of the survivors.


----------



## moviequeen1

1803
U.S. Senate ratifies the Louisana Purchase
1910
A baseball with a cork center was used for the 1st time in the World Series
1965
The Beatles were awarded a Gold Record for their hit single'Yesterday'
1967
an all white federal jury convicted 7 men in the murders of 3 civil rights workers in Meridan,Mississippi


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Wednesday, October 21, 1818. :   Notorious bushranger of Van Diemen's Land, Michael Howe, is killed.*

Michael Howe was a bushranger active in Van Diemen’s Land (later Tasmania) between 1814 and 1818. Born in Pontefract, Yorkshire, England in 1787, Howe served in the Merchant Navy before running away and joining the Royal Navy. Within two years, he had joined the army, but deserted and turned to highway robbery. He was captured in 1811 and sentenced to transportation to Van Diemen’s Land for seven years.

After arriving in Hobart on the ‘Indefatigable’, Howe was assigned to former Supervisor of Convicts John Ingle who was now a farmer and merchant. Howe lasted one year with Ingle before escaping into the bush, where he joined up with a large group of convicts who had also escaped and become bushrangers. Although many of the convicts gave themselves up in response to an amnesty offered to bushrangers who surrendered to the authorities by the end of 1814, Howe continued to ransack farms and settlements, even committing murder. He assumed leadership of the gang of bushrangers when their original leader, John Whitehead, was killed. Despite his violent ways, as a leader Howe insisted on a strict code of navy-like discipline. He read to the men from a Bible and punished disobedience, calling himself Governor of the Ranges.

Howe was always accompanied by a faithful Aboriginal woman named Black Mary. In 1817, with soldiers closing in on him, he feared his pregnant companion would slow him down, so he shot at her. Mary survived and, on 21 October 1818, led two men, convict Thomas Worrall – who sought the pardon being offered as a reward for the capture of Howe - and a soldier, William Pugh, to where Howe was hiding out in his hut by the River Shannon. Howe was killed, his body buried by the river, and his head taken back to Hobart where it was put on public display.    

*Monday, October 21, 2002. :   Two students are killed when a gunman opens fire at Monash University in Melbourne.*

Xiang Huan Yun was a 36-year-old student when, on 21 October 2002, armed with several handguns, he walked into a sixth-floor economics tutorial at Monash University in Melbourne, Australia and opened fire. Two students were killed and another five injured in the tragedy. Despite being injured himself, econometrics lecturer Lee Gordon-Brown and another student subdued Yun before he could kill more people. The two students killed were Chinese national William Wu and Australian resident Steven Chan. Yun was charged with two counts of murder and five counts of attempted murder.

*Tuesday, October 21, 2014. :   Australia’s 21st Prime Minister, Edward Gough Whitlam, dies.*

Edward Gough Whitlam was born on 11 July 1916 in the Melbourne suburb of Kew. Commonly known as Gough, he was the son of a public servant. His family moved to Sydney when young Gough was 2, and then to Canberra a decade later. This gave Whitlam the distinction of being the only Australian Prime Minister to have grown up in the national capital. However, he undertook his higher education at the University of Sydney, where he studied Arts and Law.

After serving in the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) from 1941 to 1945, Whitlam began practising as a barrister in New South Wales. He joined the Australian Labor Party in 1945, and contested the state seat of Sutherland in 1950, but was unsuccessful. His career in politics began when he won the federal seat of Werriwa in a by-election in 1952. He was elected deputy leader of the ALP in Federal Parliament in March 1960 and succeeded Arthur Calwell as leader in February 1967. This placed him in the position of Leader of the Opposition.

On 2 December 1972, Whitlam became the 21st Prime Minister of Australia in the first ALP electoral victory since 1946. His government embarked on a massive legislative social reform program which was forward-thinking and progressive in many ways. In 1974, Whitlam appointed Sir John Kerr, Chief Justice of New South Wales, as the Governor-General of Australia, not realising that Kerr's political views had changed. Whilst initially popular, the fast pace of Whitlam's reforms engendered caution amongst the electorate, and the economy was beset by high inflation combined with economic stagnation. The opposition Liberal-National Country Party coalition held a majority in the Senate, the upper house of Parliament. In an unprecedented move, the Senate deferred voting on bills that appropriated funds for government expenditure, attempting to force the Prime Minister to dissolve the House of Representatives and call an election. The Whitlam government ignored the warnings and sought alternative means of appropriating the funds it needed to repay huge debts. With Whitlam unable to secure the necessary funds, Governor-General Sir John Kerr dismissed Whitlam as Prime Minister on 11 November 1975, and appointed Liberal opposition leader Malcolm Fraser as caretaker Prime Minister.

Whitlam resigned as leader of the ALP after the party was defeated in the 1977 general election, and quit parliament in July 1978. In 1983 he became Australian ambassador to UNESCO. Other appointments included being made chairman of the National Gallery of Australia Council, and being part of the bid team which led to Sydney being selected as the venue for the 2000 Olympic Games. He continued to be a political presence, lecturing and commenting on political and constitutional issues. His wife Margaret, whom he had married in 1942, died in 2012. Whitlam himself died two years later, on 21 October 2014, aged 98.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Tuesday, October 21, 1879. :   Thomas Edison successfully demonstrates the first commercially viable electric light bulb.*

Thomas Alva Edison was born on 11 February 1847, in Milan, Ohio, USA. Although probably best known for developing the light bulb, Edison was a prolific inventor, registering 1093 patents by the time he died in 1931. On 21 October 1879, Edison demonstrated the first durable and commercially practical incandescent lamp. The bulb lasted 40 hours before burning out.

Edison was not the first to experiment with the idea of electric lighting. Many before him had developed the incandescent bulb, but none was practical enough for everyday use in the home. Edison tested over 6,000 types of vegetable matter, including baywood, boxwood, hickory, cedar, flax and bamboo as material to use for the filament. He achieved success when he experimented with a filament of carbonised sewing thread.    


*Friday, October 21, 1966. :   144 people are killed, including 116 children, as a coal slag tip buries a school in Wales.*

Aberfan is a small town near Merthyr Tydfil in South Wales. At 9:15am on 21 October 1966, a slag heap from the nearby coal mine slid down Merthyr Mountain. It destroyed a farmhouse before burying the Pantglas Junior School and over a dozen other houses nearby. 144 people were killed; 116 of them were children.

At the Tribunal of Inquiry into the Aberfan Disaster, the National Coal Board was found responsible for the disaster, due to "ignorance, ineptitude and a failure of communication". The collapse was caused by a build up of water in the pile, which had slowly turned the coal slag into a liquid slurry. The slag heap had been built up over a stream, and had already slipped several times. Although colliery management and workers at the coal tip knew about the situation, the potential problem was largely ignored. The Colliery was closed in 1989.


----------



## Pam

21st Otober

1805 At the Battle of Trafalgar, Nelson gave his famous signal, ‘England expects...’ which flew from the HMS Victory shortly after 11:00 a.m. The British won this important battle against Napoleon’s combined French and Spanish fleets off Cape Trafalgar, south-west of Spain and left Britain's navy unchallenged until the 20th century but Nelson was one of the day’s casualties. 

1960 Britain launched its first nuclear submarine, HMS Dreadnought, at Barrow. Built by Vickers Armstrong, in Barrow-in-Furness, the boat was seen as a revolution in the defence of the realm and, to emphasize the fact, she was launched by Her Majesty, Queen Elizabeth II, on Trafalgar Day, in 1960. The press and media made much of the fact that the name had been used for vessels of the Royal Navy since the first ‘Dreadnought’ fought against the Spanish Armada in 1588.


----------



## moviequeen1

1797
The U.S.Navy frigate'Old Ironsides' was launched in Boston Harbor
1944
WWII U.S. troops capture Aachen,the 1st large German city to fall
1959
The Guggenheim Museum designed by architect,Frank Lloyd Wright opens in NYC


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Sunday, October 22, 1854. :   Around 10,000 miners converge near Bakery Hill in Victoria to discuss their grievances for more rights on the goldfields.*

The Battle of the Eureka Stockade was the 1854 miners' uprising on the goldfields of Ballarat, Victoria, Australia. Conditions on the Australian goldfields were harsh. The fields were crowded and unsanitary, and troopers dealt unfairly with minor offences. The main source of discontent was the miner's licence, which cost a monthly fee of 30 shillings and permitted the holder to work a 3.6 metre square "claim". Licences had to be paid regardless of whether a digger's claim resulted in the finding of any gold. Frequent licence hunts were conducted, during which the miners were ordered to produce proof of their licences, and this added to the increasing unrest.

On 22 October 1854, approximately 10,000 miners gathered at Bakery Hill directly across the flat from the Government Camp, on the road to the mainly Irish encampment of Eureka. In a non-violent campaign, they attempted to air their grievances, but were met with complete inaction. The lack of interest in the miners' plight was the precursor to the Eureka Stockade which occurred over a month later near Ballarat.

*Tuesday, October 22, 1872. :   The first overseas telegraph messages are received in Adelaide via the newly constructed Overland Telegraph Line.*

The Overland Telegraph Line was a major feat of engineering, which connected Australia to the rest of world via a single wire. The motivation for building the Overland Telegraph Line came from the fact that a submarine cable already reached from England to Java, and the British-Australian Telegraph Company was prepared to lay a submarine cable from Java to Darwin. It remained only to connect Darwin to the rest of Australia.

The line was to connect first with Adelaide, as Adelaide was the closest point linking to the major centres of Melbourne and Sydney. Thanks to the influence of Charles Todd, superintendent of telegraphs and government astronomer in South Australia, the South Australian government agreed to build the necessary 3200 kilometre overland telegraph line connecting Darwin with Port Augusta, north of Adelaide. The line closely followed the route charted by explorer John McDouall Stuart on his final expedition in 1862. Scottish bushman John Ross marked out the trail prior to the construction of the line. 36 000 wooden poles were cut and transported, mainly from Wirrabara Forest (formerly Whites Forest) on the eastern slopes and foothills of the southern Flinders Ranges.

Begun on 15 September 1870, the Overland Telegraph Line was completed on 22 August 1872, when the northern and southern sections were joined. This meant that, instead of letters taking up to three months to travel from Australia to England, messages could be conveyed by telegraph in seven hours. The first telegraph messages from overseas were received in Morse code in the GPO building in Adelaide on 22 October 1972.

*Monday, October 22, 1917. :   Australia’s first transcontinental passenger service, the Great Western Express, departs Port Augusta for Kalgoorlie.*

As Australia’s colonies moved towards the prospect of federation towards the end of the 1800s, Western Australia held back, with Premier and former explorer John Forrest wanting to ensure the economic security of the state, given its distance from the more highly populated eastern states. The promise of a transcontinental railway line linking the west with the eastern states influenced Western Australians to vote ‘yes’ in Forrest’s July 1900 referendum regarding joining the other colonies to form the Commonwealth of Australia. By Federation, the eastern states had an extensive network of railway lines, while the western railway line extended east from Perth to the goldfields. There remained a 1996 km span across the continent to connect the west to the east.

Legislation for the Trans-Australian Railway route to be surveyed was passed in 1907. Once the survey was completed in 1909, the recommended route was from Port Augusta at the head of Spencer Gulf in South Australia to Kalgoorlie in the central goldfields east of Perth. The track would utilise 530 km of existing track of the Adelaide-Oodnadatta line to Tarcoola before branching westwards. In 1911, then-Prime Minister Andrew Fisher’s government authorised construction of the 1711km track, at a cost of approximately 4,045,000 pounds. Despite the eastern and western ends being narrow gauge, the line was to be constructed at the standard gauge of 1435 mm.

Construction began in September 1912 with the first sod turned at Port Augusta on 14 September 1912. Two teams worked from either end: one commenced from Kalgoorlie in the west, while the other started from Port Augusta in South Australia. During construction, approximately 2.5 million hardwood sleepers and 140,000 tonnes of rail were used, while the project employed over 3400 workers. On 17 October 1917, the two teams met to complete the track near Ooldea, a small siding on the eastern edge of the Nullarbor Plain, about 1170km west of Adelaide and 1520km east of Perth. The following week, on 22 October 1917, the first westbound passenger service known as the Great Western Express departed Port Augusta. The journey to Kalgoorlie took 42 hours and 48 minutes.

The line between Ooldea and Loongana boasts 478km of completely straight track, the world’s longest such stretch. Early travellers were required to change trains five times due to the differences in gauge. Conversion to standard gauge of the entire intercity route began in 1969: upon completion in 1970, the service was renamed the Indian Pacific. Australia is currently the only continent that can be crossed east to west in a single train.

*Australian Explorers

Friday, October 22, 1824. :   Hume and Hovell convert a bullock cart into a boat in order to cross the flooded Murrumbidgee River.*

Hamilton Hume was an Australian-born settler with excellent bush skills. He was interested in exploring south of the known Sydney area in order to open up new areas of land, but could not gain Government support for his proposed venture. William Hovell was an English immigrant with little bush experience, a former ship's captain who was keen to assist Hume's expedition financially, and accompany him. The expedition was set up, and Hume and Hovell departed Hume's father's farm at Appin, southwest of Sydney, on 3 October 1824.

When they reached the Murrumbidgee River, it was 36m wide, in full flood, and still rising. After spending several days trying to find a way around the river, on 22 October 1824, they found a unique solution to making the crossing. They converted the body of one of the carts into a boat, sealing it with a tarpaulin, and placing their supplies inside. Hume and an assigned convict swam across the river with a length of fishing line in their teeth, which in turn hauled a rope. Reaching the opposite side, they tied the rope around a tree and used it to guide the boat across. About 9 trips were required to ferry all the supplies across, and the horses and bullocks were swum over without incident. This was a method the men used several times to cross rivers on their journey.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Monday, October 22, 1990. :   The Royal Geographical Society declaims irrigation as one of the causes of the world's worst ecological disaster around the Aral Sea.*

The Aral Sea lies in central Asia, between Kazakhstan in the north and Uzbekistan in the south. In 1960 it was the world's fourth-largest lake, with an area of approximately 68,000 km², about the size of the Republic of Ireland. By 1998, it was only eighth-largest, and had shrunk to 28,687 km². During the 1980s, the water level fell so low that the sea split into two bodies of water, the North Aral Sea and the South Aral Sea. The artificial channel which was dug to connect them had disappeared by 1999, as the two bodies of water continued to shrink.

On 22 October 1990, the Royal Geographical Society claimed the area had suffered the world's worst ecological disaster. The devastation was largely due to the Soviet construction of irrigation channels to divert the two rivers that fed the Aral Sea, the Amu Darya in the south and the Syr Darya in the northeast. The irrigation channels were poorly constructed, allowing water to leak out or evaporate, resulting in wastage of between 30 and 70%. This situation has never been rectified.

Whilst there is some attempt to resurrect the North Aral Sea, the South Aral has continued to shrink, leaving behind vast saltpans which, together with the higher concentration of pesticides in the area, has resulted in severe health problems for the area's four million inhabitants. The fishing industry has been decimated and the climate has changed, with short, dry summers and long, cold winters. The incidence of cancer has increased tenfold, and death from lung disease is among the highest in the world, as the result of salt and toxic chemicals being picked up by winds and dumped as toxic dust on surrounding areas.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 22nd
1761
The College of New Jersey was officially chartered.Its name was later changed to Princeton Univ
1939
NBC becomes the 1st network to televise a pro football game.The Brooklyn Dodgers beat Philadelphia Eagles 23-14 at Ebbets Field in Brooklyn,NY
2009
Microsoft releases Windows 7
2016
AT&T buys Time Warner for $ 85.4 billion


----------



## Pam

22nd October

1707 Four British Royal Navy ships ran aground near the Isles of Scilly. Admiral Sir Cloudesley Shovell and more than 1,400 sailors drowned in one of the worst maritime disasters in the history of Britain. It was later determined that the main cause of the disaster was the navigators' inability to accurately calculate their positions.

1877 An explosion at the Blantyre mine in Scotland killed 207 miners the youngest aged 11. It remains Scotland’s worst mining accident.

1937 The Duke and Duchess of Windsor arrived in Berlin to meet German leader Adolf Hitler, to study housing conditions.Today in 1937...The Duke of Windsor, formerly King Edward VIII, meets Adolf Hitler at his Bavarian retreat, the Berghof. The Duchess does not attend the hour-long private meeting: she has tea with Rudolph Hess instead.

1963 A BAC One-Eleven prototype airliner flown by test pilot Mike Lithgow, crashed during stall testing with the loss of all on board. Lithgow became the holder of the World Absolute Air Speed Record in 1953 flying a Supermarine Swift.

1966 A Russian KGB master spy, George Blake, escaped from Wormwood Scrubs in London where he was serving a 40 year sentence for spying against the British Government.


----------



## StarSong

Pam said:


> 22nd October
> 
> 1707 Four British Royal Navy ships ran aground near the Isles of Scilly. Admiral Sir Cloudesley Shovell and more than 1,400 sailors drowned in one of the worst maritime disasters in the history of Britain. It was later determined that the main cause of the disaster was the navigators' inability to accurately calculate their positions.
> 
> 1877 An explosion at the Blantyre mine in Scotland killed 207 miners the youngest aged 11. It remains Scotland’s worst mining accident.
> 
> 1937 The Duke and Duchess of Windsor arrived in Berlin to meet German leader Adolf Hitler, to study housing conditions.Today in 1937...The Duke of Windsor, formerly King Edward VIII, meets Adolf Hitler at his Bavarian retreat, the Berghof. The Duchess does not attend the hour-long private meeting: she has tea with Rudolph Hess instead.
> 
> 1963 A BAC One-Eleven prototype airliner flown by test pilot Mike Lithgow, crashed during stall testing with the loss of all on board. Lithgow became the holder of the World Absolute Air Speed Record in 1953 flying a Supermarine Swift.
> 
> 1966 A Russian KGB master spy, George Blake, escaped from Wormwood Scrubs in London where he was serving a 40 year sentence for spying against the British Government.


Lots of bummers for the UK on Oct. 22.


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Saturday, October 23, 1965. :   Canberra, capital city of Australia, begins operation of its first two sets of traffic lights.*

The world's first traffic light was operating in London, England, even before the advent of the automobile. Installed at a London intersection in 1868, it was a revolving gas-lit lantern with red and green signals. However, on 2 January 1869, the light exploded, injuring the policeman who was operating it. It was not until the early 1900s that Garrett Morgan, an African-American living in Cleveland, Ohio, developed the electric automatic traffic light. Originally based on a semaphore-system, traffic lights gradually evolved through the years to become the red-amber-green lights they are today.

Canberra's first two sets of traffic lights were brought into operation on 23 October 1965, some thirty years after Sydney received its first traffic lights, in 1933. The Canberra lights were located at the junction of Northbourne Avenue and London Circuit, and Northbourne Avenue and Cooyong Street.

*Saturday, October 23, 1976. :   Much of southern Australia experiences a total solar eclipse.*

A solar eclipse occurs when the moon passes between the Earth and the Sun, casting its shadow over the Earth. On 23 October 1976, Australia was right in the path of a total solar eclipse, which tracked across the southern half of the continent. The track passed very close to the capital cities of Adelaide, and Sydney. It is rare for a solar eclipse to pass over a populous city, but Melbourne, second-largest city in Australia, was directly in the totality path.

*Australian Explorers

Thursday, October 23, 1823. :   Oxley departs Sydney to search north for a site for a new settlement, leading to the discovery of the Brisbane River.*

John Joseph William Molesworth Oxley was born in Yorkshire, England, around 1784, although his actual date of birth is unknown. He joined the navy in 1799 as a midshipman in the 'Venerable', and two years later, sailed as master's mate in the 'Buffalo', arriving in Australia in 1802. Oxley became an avid explorer, by both land and sea, and was soon appointed Surveyor-General in New South Wales.

On 23 October 1823, Oxley set sail from Sydney to travel north along the coastline. His aim was to find a suitable settlement for convicts who had not been reformed, but continued to re-offend. Reaching Port Curtis (Gladstone), Oxley rejected the harbour as unsuitable, due to its many shoals and mangrove swamps. Oxley returned south and entered Moreton Bay, where he met up with the lost ticket-of-leave convicts Thomas Pamphlett and John Finnegan. Along with two other companions, John Thompson (who had died) and Richard Parsons, Pamphlett and Finnegan had been blown off-course from the Illawarra coast and disoriented by a storm many months earlier. Aborigines had helped sustain the men, who had then explored much of the area on foot.

Oxley identified Red Cliff Point, which had been discovered and named by Matthew Flinders in July 1799, as suitable for a penal settlement. Pamphlett and Finnegan showed Oxley a large river, which Oxley traced for about 80 km and later named the Brisbane River. Redcliffe was settled by a small group of officials, soldiers, their wives and children, and 29 convicts. After a year, the settlement at Redcliffe proved unsustainable as it was too far from the fresh water of the Brisbane River. The settlement was moved south to the banks of the Brisbane River. Although Oxley has long been credited with the discovery of the Brisbane River, he was not the first white man to see the river and the future site of Brisbane.

*Wednesday, October 23, 1861. :   South Australian John McKinlay's relief expedition to locate Burke and Wills finds the burial site of party member Charles Gray.*

The Burke and Wills expedition was supposed to mark the state of Victoria's greatest triumph: Victoria hoped to be the first state to mount an expedition to cross the continent from south to north. Instead, due to mismanagement and lack of clear communication, three of the four members of the party who finally made the attempt to cross to the gulf and back, never made it back. Charles Gray died on the return journey from the Gulf, his companions spending a day digging a shallow grave for him in the desert, and subsequently missing their own relief party from Melbourne by seven hours. Robert O'Hara Burke and William John Wills died some weeks after returning to their depot at Cooper Creek, where they found the supplies left by the relief party but failed to leave a message informing future relief parties they had been there. Thus they were believed to have not even returned from the Gulf. John King alone survived, after being taken in and nursed by the Aborigines of the Cooper Creek area.

Although the expedition had been financed by Victoria, South Australia mounted its own rescue mission for Burke and Wills. John McKinlay, born at Sandbank on the Clyde in 1819, first came to New South Wales in 1836. He joined his uncle, a wealthy grazier, under whose guidance he soon gained practical bush skills, and then took up several runs in South Australia. McKinlay was chosen to head up the relief expedition for Burke and Wills, setting out from Adelaide on 16 August 1861. During the course of his search, McKinlay's journals show that he crossed the continent from south to north, then east and back again, possibly making McKinlay the uncredited first explorer to cross the continent and survive.

In October 1861, with the help of a native guide, McKinlay discovered evidence that horses, camels and white men had camped near a waterhole. In a letter dated 23 October 1861, he wrote:

"Hair, apparently belonging to Mr. Wills, Charles Gray, Mr. Burke, or King, was picked up from the surface of a grave dug by a spade, and from the skull of a European buried by the natives. Other less important traces -- such as a pannikin, oil-can, saddle-stuffing, etc., have been found. Beware of the natives, on whom we have had to fire. We do not intend to return to Adelaide, but proceed to west of north. From information, all Burke's party were killed and eaten."

McKinlay had, in fact, located the burial site of Charles Gray who, despite the party's painstaking efforts to bury him, had then been dug up and eaten by Aborigines. An Aboriginal elder with whom McKinlay was able to communicate indicated that Gray had actually been killed in a skirmish between the whites and natives, not from exhaustion and illness as had been previously thought. The remains of Burke and Wills were eventually located by the Victorian relief expedition.


----------



## Pam

23rd October

1642... The first major battle of the English Civil War takes place at Edgehill in south Warwickshire.
To this today, haunting sounds and apparitions have been witnessed at the site of the battle. However this was not to be the last of the battle of Edgehill.

Just before Christmas 1642, the first sighting of a ghostly re-enactment was reported by some shepherds as they walked across the battlefield. They reported hearing voices and the screams of horses, the clash of armour and the cries of the dying, and said they had seen a ghostly re-enactment of the battle in the night sky.  Even the Public Record Office officially recognises the Edgehill ghosts, the only British phantoms to have this distinction.


1843 Nelson's Column in Trafalgar Square was finally completed. It commemorates Admiral Nelson's victory at the Battle of Trafalgar in 1805. Nelson was born at Burnham Thorpe, Norfolk.

1906 In Britain, women suffragettes, campaigning for the right to vote, held a demonstration at the House of Commons. Ten were arrested and sent to prison.


----------



## moviequeen1

1819
The 1st ship sails thru the Erie Canal from Rome,NY-Utica,NY
1946
The 1st United Nations General Assembly meeting took place in NYC
2001
Apple releases the iPod
2018
Archaelogists find the world's oldest intact shipwreck,a Greek vessel 2,4000 yrs old at the bottom of the Black Sea


----------



## StarSong

Tish said:


> McKinlay had, in fact, located the burial site of Charles Gray who, despite the party's painstaking efforts to bury him, had then been dug up and eaten by Aborigines. An Aboriginal elder with whom McKinlay was able to communicate indicated that Gray had actually been killed in a skirmish between the whites and natives, not from exhaustion and illness as had been previously thought.


I didn't realize that Australian Aborigines practiced cannibalism.  Was this common or rare behavior?


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 24th
1881
Levi P. Morton,ambassador to France drives the 1st rivet in the Statue of Liberty
1929
"Black Thursday' start of the stock market crash,Dow Jones down 12.8%
1979
Guinness Book of World records gives Paul Mc Cartney a rhodium-plated disc for being  history's all time best selling singer/songwriter
1992
Toronto Blue Jays becomes the 1st non-American baseball team to win the World Series. They defeated the Atlanta Braves in 6 games


----------



## Pam

24th October

1537 Henry VIII's third wife, Jane Seymour dies of puerperal fever following the birth of the future king Edward VI.

1908 Emmeline Pankhurst and her daughter Christabel were sent to prison for ‘inciting the public to rush the House of Commons’. Two Cabinet ministers were witnesses for the defence including Lloyd-George, then Chancellor of the Exchequer.

1945 The United Nations was formed with the aim to 'save succeeding generations from the scourge of war.'

1961 Malta was granted independence from Britain.

2003 The legendary supersonic aircraft, Concorde, made its last commercial passenger flight amid emotional scenes at Heathrow airport. Concorde was retired after 27 years due to a general downturn in the aviation industry after the 11th September terrorist attacks in 2001 and a decision by Airbus to discontinue maintenance support.


----------



## Tish

StarSong said:


> I didn't realize that Australian Aborigines practiced cannibalism.  Was this common or rare behavior?


I would have to say rare behavior, as I have not heard of many such instances.


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Tuesday, October 25, 1616. :   Dutch sea-captain Dirk Hartog becomes the first European to set foot on Australia's western coast, and leaves his inscription at Cape Inscription, Western Australia.*

Over 150 years before English explorer James Cook (then Lieutenant Cook) ever sighted eastern Australia, the Dutch landed in the far north and on the Western coast. In 1616, Dutch sea-captain Dirk Hartog sailed too far whilst trying out Henderik Brouwer's recently discovered route from the Cape of Good Hope to Batavia, via the Roaring Forties. Reaching the western coast of Australia, he landed on what is now known as Dirk Hartog Island, at Cape Inscription, on 25 October 1616. Here he left a pewter plate with an inscription recording his landing. The translation of the inscription reads: '1616. On 25th October there arrived here the ship Eendraght of Amsterdam. Supercargo Gilles Miebais of Liege; skipper Dirck Hatichs of Amsterdam. On 27th do. she set sail again for Bantam. Subcargo Jan Stins; upper steersman Pieter Doores of Bil. In the year 1616.'

In 1697, Dutch sailor Willem de Vlamingh reached "New Holland", as it was then called, and removed Hartog's pewter plate, replacing it with another plate. The original was returned to Holland where it still is kept in the Rijksmuseum. The original inscription was copied onto a new plate, and Vlamingh added new information which listed the sailors on his own voyage and read: 'Our fleet set sail from here to continue exploring the Southern Land, on the way to Batavia.'

*Thursday, October 25, 1888. :   The mutiny of the Navy ship “The Gayundah” takes place on the Brisbane River, Queensland.*

From the time of the first European discoveries of the Australian continent, several countries remained curious enough to chart the coastline of the Great South Land. French and Dutch interests were offset by British colonisation, but by the 1880s, there were increased concerns about the presence of Russian activity in the Pacific. The British had begun to withdraw their military presence in preceding decades, so each colonial government became responsible for its own defence force. In Queensland, Fort Lytton was constructed at the mouth of the Brisbane River in 1881. Three years later, the Queensland Maritime Defence Force acquired a torpedo boat, the HMQS Mosquito, and two British gunboats, the HMQS Gayundah and the Paluma, named for aboriginal words meaning ‘lightning’ and ‘thunder’ respectively.

The HMQS Gayundah departed Newcastle-On-Tyne in November 1884 and arrived in Brisbane in March 1885, under the command of ex-Royal Navy Captain Henry Townley Wright. Within a few months, it became evident that the Russian threat was minimal, so the ship entered the Brisbane River and anchored near Kangaroo Point, opposite the Brisbane City Botanic Gardens. During the ensuing years, Captain Wright’s conduct deteriorated as he criticised the colonial navy and began appropriating government stores and alcohol for himself. In 1887, attempts by the government to remove Wright were unsuccessful, and he was retained for another year under the proviso that he did not have authority to order stores to be brought on board.

In September 1888, Wright applied for leave of absence, requesting that he be paid the remainder of his salary until the conclusion of his commission as a lump sum. Whilst leave was granted, Wright was still to be paid only monthly, which created problems as he had racked up considerable debts. On 25 October 1888, Wright refused orders to turn over command to First Lieutenant Francis Taylor, had his crew arrest Taylor for mutiny, and indicated his intentions to take the ship to Sydney. Queensland police, led by Police Commissioner David Thompson Seymour, boarded the vessel to take control by force, if necessary. Wright then asked his gunner where the Gayundah's aft 6-inch gun should be aimed in order to hit the Queensland Parliament building. Wright was escorted to shore by the police.

The Gayundah became part of the Commonwealth Naval Forces in 1901 and, two years later, transmitted the first wireless message received from a ship at sea to an Australian wireless station. Upon formation of the Royal Australian Navy in 1911, the Gayundah was redesignated HMAS Gayundah, and was put into service patrolling Australia's water borders along the north-west coast of the continent. The vessel was decommissioned in 1921, becoming a gravel carrier for private company Brisbane Gravel Pty Ltd. In the 1950s, she was sold for scrap, although her hull was later sold to Redcliffe Town Council. In 1958, the Gayundah was beached as a breakwater near the cliffs at Woody Point, Redcliffe, where she remains as a rusty skeleton.

Tuesday, October 25, 2016. :   A tragic accident at Dreamworld on the Gold Coast results in the loss of four lives.

Dreamworld is a theme park located at Coomera on the Gold Coast in Queensland. Opened in 1981 and currently Australia’s largest theme park, it features over 40 different rides and attractions. The first rides and attractions consisted of the Imax Theatre, Rocky Hollow, Log Ride, Captain Sturt Paddle Wheeler and the Cannon Ball Express. In 1986, Gold Rush Country opened. Among the rides in the new attraction was the Thunder River Rapids Ride, which featured circular rafts which travelled through a cave and a section of rapids. This became one of the park’s most popular rides.

On 25 October 2016, one of the two large water pumps which supplied the water for the ride malfunctioned, causing the water level to suddenly drop. One raft was left stranded on rails just before the ride brought the rafts back to the station on a conveyor belt. Shortly after this, a second raft crashed into the first, flipping the first raft into a vertical position on the mechanism of the conveyor belt. Four adults were killed, crushed by the machinery, while two children managed to climb out without serious injury.

The theme park was immediately shut down while investigations continued, remaining closed for almost two months. The Thunder River Rapids Ride was decommissioned immediately and demolished almost a year and a half after the accident. In July 2020 the owner of Dreamworld, Ardent Leisure, was charged with safety breaches and fined $4.5m.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Thursday, October 25, 1984. :   Famine in Ethiopia becomes critical, prompting the EEC to donate £1.8 million for emergency aid.*

Ethiopia is a country situated in Eastern Africa, and bordered by Sudan, Kenya, Somalia, Eritrea and Djibouti. The economy of Ethiopia is based on agriculture, yet it is often subject to droughts, the effects of which are exacerbated by overpopulation, and insecurity around the Eritrean border, which has prevented relief supplies from reaching their intended targets.

In 1984 the country was hit by intense famine, affecting eight million people, and causing the death of about one million. On 25 October 1984, the European Economic Community donated £1.8 million to alleviate the famine. Although it ordered the immediate shipment of 5,000 tons of food, with more to follow, 1,000 tons of food a day from other aid agencies were already being handled. Initially confined to the north, by 1986 the famine had spread to parts of the southern highlands, with an estimated 5.8 million people dependent on relief food. Locust plagues in 1986 also exacerbated the food shortage. Many Ethiopians today continue to rely on food aid from overseas.


----------



## Pam

25th October

1400 The death of Geoffrey Chaucer, the English poet famous for the Canterbury Tales. Chaucer is known as the Father of English literature, is widely considered the greatest English poet of the Middle Ages and was the first poet to have been buried in Poet's Corner of Westminster Abbey.

1415 The Battle of Agincourt.'Cry God for Harry, England, and Saint George!' On St Crispin's Day 1415, King Henry V and his 'band of brothers' defeated a much larger French force, thanks in part to that medieval super-weapon, the longbow.

1854 Lord Cardigan led the Charge of the Light Brigade during the Battle of Balaclava in the Crimean War. An ambiguous order from the commander, Lord Raglan, led Cardigan’s brave cavalry to charge the Russians while fire came from three different sides.

1964 The Beatles won five UK Ivor Novello Awards - 1963's Most Broadcast Song, and Top-Selling Single 'She Loves You', Second Best-Selling Single 'I Want to Hold your Hand', Second Most Outstanding Song 'All My Loving', and the Most Outstanding Contribution to Music.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 25th
1854
 members of British Light Cavlary led a charge by mistake into the heart of Russian Imperial Army.110 soldiers died.Alfred Lord Tennyson would write a famous poem  about it 'The Charge of the Light Brigade"
1955
Tappan Company introduces micro wave oven for home use
1962
author John Steinbeck is awarded Nobel Prize for Literature
1995
Queen Elizabeth gives knighthood to British singer,Cliff Richard.He is the 1st rock star to be knighted


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Saturday, October 26, 1985. :   The Australian Government returns ownership of Uluru - Kata Tjuta National Park to its traditional owners.*

Uluru, in central Australia, is an inselberg, often referred to as the second largest monolith in the world, second only to Mt Augustus which is also in Australia. Also known as Ayers Rock, it was named after the former Premier of South Australia, Sir Henry Ayers by William Gosse, of the South Australian Survey Department, who became the first European explorer to see Ayers Rock. Gosse sighted Ayers Rock on 18 July 1873, recording that, "This rock is certainly the most wonderful natural feature I have ever seen". The indigenous people of central Australia had known about the feature for many thousands of years. Uluru, which is believed to mean either 'Great pebble' or 'Meeting place', is sacred to the Aborigines.

Early in the twentieth century, the Australian Government declared ownership of the land on which Uluru and Kata Tjuta (formerly The Olgas) stand. The South West Reserve was created, incorporating Uluru and Kata Tjuta, as a sanctuary for the indigenous people of central Australia. After a dirt road to Uluru was constructed in 1948s, miners and tourists began to flock to the area, and the remaining Anangu people in the area dispersed. The Ayers Rock-Mount Olga National Park was created in 1958, and tour companies were granted leases to operate a hotel, four motels, a store and service station.

In 1976, the historic Aboriginal Land Rights (Northern Territory) Act came into force, recognising Indigenous land rights and setting up processes for Indigenous people to win back their land and manage their own resources. In 1979, formal recognition of the existence of traditional Aboriginal owners of Uluru and Kata Tjuta was made, and the region was declared the Uluru - Kata Tjuta national park. On 26 October 1985, ownership of the national park was returned to the local Pitjantjatjara Aborigines. One of the conditions was that the Anangu would lease it back to the National Parks and Wildlife for 99 years and that it would be jointly managed.    

*Saturday, October 26, 2019. :   The Uluru climb is permanently closed.*

Uluru, in central Australia, formerly known also by its European name of Ayers Rock, is an inselberg. It is often referred to as the second largest monolith in the world, and is second in size only to Mt Augustus in Western Australia.

The indigenous Anangu people of central Australia have held Uluru sacred for thousands of years. However, early in the twentieth century, the land surrounding Ayers Rock and the Olgas came under control of the Australian government. Tourists began to make the trip to Ayers Rock, the name by which it was known for decades, and lack of restrictions on tourist and camping activities had a gradual, detrimental effect on the environment. This was recognised by the 1970s, and plans were made to relocate the hotel and motel accommodation outside of the Uluru - Kata Tjuta national park area. In 1985, ownership of Uluru was returned to the traditional indigenous people, but one of the conditions was that the Anangu would lease it back to the National Parks and Wildlife for 99 years and that it would be jointly managed.

For many years, the traditional owners requested that tourists refrain from making the popular climb up Uluru, out of concern for visitors' safety and respect for Uluru's cultural significance. While some tourists heeded this request, many continued to make the climb. On 26 October 2019, the climb up Uluru was permanently closed. Visitors who ignore this and attempt to scale Uluru can now be prosecuted under the law.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Wednesday, October 26, 1825. :   The Erie Canal, linking the Great Lakes of North America with the Atlantic Ocean, is opened.*

The Erie Canal runs from the Hudson River in New York State to Lake Erie, connecting the Great Lakes with the Atlantic Ocean. First proposed in 1699, it was another hundred years before construction commenced. The first section of canal was completed in 1819, and the entire canal was opened on 26 October 1825. The opening of the Canal brought a massive population surge to western New York, and opened areas further west for settlement, as it cut costs of transportation to remote areas by 90%. The canal was 584km long, 12m wide and 1.2m deep.

In 1918 the Erie Canal was replaced by the larger New York State Barge Canal, replacing much of the original route, and incorporating more rivers such as the Mohawk, Seneca and Clyde Rivers, and Oneida Lake. Today, the Erie Canal Corridor covers 843km.

*Tuesday, October 26, 1948. :   20 die as air pollution descends on Donora, Pennsylvania, USA.*

In 1948, Donora was a small city of 14,000 people, lying in a valley. Much of the town's economy centred around its heavy industry, including a sulfuric acid plant, a steel mill, and a zinc production plant. On 26 October 1948, an air inversion descended on the valley, trapping effluent from the various industries and producing a suffocating mixture of fog and pollution. In the three days that the inversion layer remained, twenty people died. Six-thousand more suffered illnesses ranging from sore throats to nausea, and many had permanently damaged lungs and hearts. A decade later, the mortality rate in Donora remained substantially higher than in nearby towns.

*Wednesday, October 26, 1994. :   Israel and Jordan sign a peace treaty, ending 46 years of war.*

Israel and Jordan had long maintained good relations in secret, despite the Israeli conquest of the West Bank and Jerusalem in the 1967 6-day war. Israel's overtures of peace towards her neighbours matched Jordan's pro-Western policies. However, the two nations were theoretically in a state of war until such time as a peace treaty would come into being.

As soon as it appeared that elements of the peace process were proceeding with the Palestinians, Jordan and Israel were able to quickly conclude a formal treaty. Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin and Jordan's King Hussein formally made peace at a ceremony in Wadi Araba on the Israeli-Jordanian border, on 26 October 1994. The treaty, involving only minor changes in the borders, was overseen by US President Bill Clinton. However, Palestinian leader Yasser Arafat was not invited. Most Israelis welcomed the agreement, but Palestinians, who made up approximately 60% of Jordan's population, were angered by a deal which they felt did not address their many grievances. Nonetheless, the peace treaty still lives on effectively today.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 26th
1825
The Erie Canal between Hudson River and Lake Erie opens
1881
Gunfight at the OK Corral in Tombstone,AZ between Wyatt Earp,his 2 brothers Virgil&Morgan,friend,Doc Holliday vs outlaws Billy&Ike Clanton,Tom&Frank McLaury,Billy Claiborne
1972
scientist/inventor,Edwin Land introduces the 1st instant camera,thePolaroid SX-70 in Miami,Fla
1988
US&Soviet efforts free 2 grey whales who were stuck in ice in Barrow,Alaska


----------



## Pam

26th October

Died today in 899...Alfred the Great, King of Wessex. By the time of his death, he had become the dominant ruler in England, defending his kingdom against Danish invasion and founding the first English navy. However most school children remember him best for 'burning the cakes'...

1775 King George III went before Parliament to declare the American colonies in rebellion, and authorized a military response to quell the American Revolution.

1929 London's world famous buses were painted red. 

1989 The re-built Globe Theatre in London reopened for the first time in 350 years.


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Wednesday, October 27, 1841. :   One of the last ships with religious refugees from Germany arrives in South Australia.*

In the 1800s, under King Friedrich Wilhelm III, German/Prussian Lutherans suffered religious persecution. Friedrich Wilhelm was an autocratic king who believed he had the right to create his own state church from the two main Protestant churches - the Lutheran church and the smaller Reformed church - in a united Prussian state church. This would effectively remove the right of Lutherans to worship in a way of their choosing. Penalties for non-adherance to the state religion were severe. Many Lutherans immigrated to Australia to escape the persecution.

Thanks to wealthy Scottish businessman and chairman of the South Australian Company, George Fife Angas, a deal was struck by Pastor August Kavel to start a new Lutheran settlement in South Australia. The first group of 21 Lutherans arrived on the ship 'Bengalee' on 18 November 1838, followed two days later by the main group on the 'Prince George'. They first settled at the town of Klemzig. Many more ships followed over the next three years.

One of the last ships to arrive in South Australia with religious refugees was the Skjold on 27 October 1841. Captain Hans Christian Claussen commanded the Skjold which brought over two hundred Lutheran immigrants. Several of these Lutheran migrants were among the first to start the South Australian settlements of Lobethal and Bethany. Lobethal was started by about thirty families who, between them, acquired about two hundred acres, and paved the way for the German settlement of the region.

*Saturday, October 27, 1962. :   Australian swimmer Dawn Fraser becomes the first woman to swim 100m freestyle in under one minute.*

Dawn Fraser was born on 4 September 1937 in Balmain, New South Wales. She was fifteen years old when coach Harry Gallagher noted her exceptional swimming talent and took wher under his wing, preparing her for the 1956 Melbourne Olympics.

Fraser was the first female swimmer to win Gold in three consecutive Olympic Games, doing so in 1956, 1960 and 1964. Her career spanned some fifteen years, during which she broke and held 41 World records, and remained undefeated in the 100 metres freestyle. Between 1956 and 1964, Fraser broke the women’s world record for the 100 metre freestyle nine successive times. On 27 October 1962, Fraser became the first woman to swim the 100m freestyle in less than one minute at the Australian British Empire and Commonwealth Games trials in Melbourne.

In 1999, Fraser was awarded “World Athlete of the Century” at the World Sport Awards in Vienna. In the same year, she was also inducted into the Australian Sports Hall of Fame when she was awarded “Athlete of the Century”.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Thursday, October 27, 1904. :   The first underground line of the New York subway opens.*

The New York City Subway was the world's first underground and underwater rail system. Elevated train lines around the city were not enough to facilitate the easy flow of increasing traffic, and it was seen that there was a need for another method to clear street congestion and spread city development into the outlying areas. Chief engineer William Barclay Parsons oversaw almost 8000 men constructing the 33.6km route. The subway officially began operating on 27 October 1904. Today, the New York City Subway has the world's largest fleet of subway cars, at over 6,400 cars as of 2002.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 27th
1925
Fred Waller received patent for his invention of water skis
1975
rock singer,Bruce Springsteen appears on the cover of both Time&Newsweek magazines


----------



## Pam

27th October

1662 Charles II of England sold the coastal town of Dunkirk to King Louis XIV of France.

1914 Birth of Welsh poet Dylan Thomas.

1914 World War I: The British super-dreadnought battleship HMS Audacious was sunk off Tory Island, north-west Ireland, by a minefield laid by the armed German merchant-cruiser Berlin. The Commander-in-Chief of the Grand Fleet, Sir John Jellicoe, proposed that the sinking be kept a secret, to which the Board of Admiralty and the British Cabinet agreed, and for the rest of the war, Audacious' name remained on all public lists of ship movements and activities.

1936 American Wallis Simpson, the future Duchess of Windsor, was granted a divorce from her second husband Ernest, leaving her free to marry King Edward VIII.

1968 An estimated 6,000 marchers, demonstrating against the Vietnam War, faced up to police outside the US Embassy in London.


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Saturday, October 28, 1916. :   Australia's first referendum on conscription fails.*

William Morris 'Billy' Hughes was Australia's seventh Prime Minister. Born in London on 25 September 1862, he migrated to Australia in 1884. After many years of wandering from job to job, he established a mixed business which sold, among other things, political pamphlets. As a result, his shop came popular with young reformers, and listening to their discussions piqued Hughes's interest in politics. In 1894, he won preselection for the seat of Lang, allowing his debut into state parliament.

Although initially opposed to Federation, Hughes saw the advantages Federation offered for his particular areas of interest, those being defence, immigration and industrial relations. He won the federal seat of West Sydney in 1901, and held it until 1916, being an eloquent speaker and shrewd tactician. During the opening years of World War I, Hughes, as attorney-general, was active in his ministry. When Prime minister Andrew Fisher resigned due to ill health in 1915, Hughes was chosen to succeed him.

One of the most controversial of Hughes's policies was conscription, an issue which not only created a rift in the Labor Party, but divided the young nation as well. On 28 October 1916, the first referendum to introduce compulsory military enlistment was voted on, and narrowly defeated.

Two weeks later, on 13 November, the Labor Party expelled Hughes over his support for conscription. However, just a few days earlier Hughes had formed the Nationalist Party which incorporated both expelled Labor Party members and members of the opposition. Hughes formed a new cabinet and remained as Prime Minister, a position he retained until 1923.

*Monday, October 28, 1940. :   The Advisory War Council is formed in Australia.*

The Advisory War Council (AWC) was an Australian Government body established during World War 2 to strengthen Australia’s war effort. The purpose of the Council was to “… consider and advise the Government with respect to such matters relating to the defence of the Commonwealth or the prosecution of the war as are referred to the Council by the Prime Minister and may consider and advise the Government with respect to such other matters so relating as it thinks fit.”

At the outbreak of World War 2, Prime Minister Robert Menzies formed a War Cabinet in September 1939 as the main government body advising on the Australian war effort. The War Cabinet consisted of eight Australian Government ministers chosen by the Prime Minister and was crucial to the war effort. However, an air crash in August 1940 killed three members of the Cabinet: Minister for Air James Fairbairn; Minister for Navy Frederick Stewart; and Minister for Information Henry Gullet. This tragedy was one of several circumstances which considerably weakened the United Australia Party-Country Party coalition leading to the loss of several seats for the Menzies Government in the general election in September 1940.

Menzies approached opposition leader John Curtin to form a national government. Curtin declined but proposed an Australian War Council, made up of members of both the government and the opposition, to help enhance the war and defence efforts. Menzies agreed and the AWC was established under National Security regulations on 28 October 1940. Jurisdiction of both the War Cabinet and the AWC was to cover military strategy, armaments and munitions, aircraft production, transport, and railways. When John Curtin’s Labor Party achieved victory in 1941, it was agreed that the War Cabinet would automatically acept any AWC recommendation supported by the majority of ministers, giving the AWC greater power and authority during the war years.

After the war ended, the Advisory War Council was disbanded, on 30 August 1945.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Thursday, October 28, 1886. :   The first ticker-tape parade is held as the Statue of Liberty is dedicated.*

The Statue of Liberty stands on Liberty Island, formerly Bedloe's Island, in New York Harbor. Its full title is "Liberty Enlightening the World". Gustave Eiffel was the Structural Engineer of the Statue of Liberty and its Sculptor was Frederic Auguste Bartholdi. The Statue was completed in Paris in June 1884, presented to America by the people of France on 4 July 1884, then dismantled and shipped to US in 1885 as 350 individual pieces in 214 crates. In response, the American community in Paris gave a return gift to the French of a bronze replica of the Statue of Liberty, standing about 11 metres high, and sculpted to a quarter-size scale.

The Statue of Liberty was dedicated on 28 October 1886. Over a million people lined the streets for the dedication. The New York Times reported that as the parade passed by, the office boys "… from a hundred windows began to unreel the spools of tape that record the fateful messages of the 'ticker.' In a moment the air was white with curling streamers." This began the tradition that came to be known as the ticker-tape parade.

*Tuesday, October 28, 1919. :   The Volstead Act is passed, resulting in Prohibition in the USA.*

Prohibition generally refers to the time between 1920 and 1933, during which the Eighteenth Amendment was in place. The Eighteenth Amendment, forbidding the "manufacture, sale, or transportation of intoxicating liquors for beverage purposes", was passed by Congress and ratified on 16 January 1919. The ensuing Volstead Act, which made provisions for the enforcement of the Eighteenth Amendment, was passed on 28 October 1919.

Advocates of Prohibition were disturbed by the other vices, such as gambling and prostitution, which many saloonkeepers introduced in an attempt to increase their profits. The strength of the movement grew after the formation of the Anti-Saloon League in 1893. Prohibition began on 16 January 1920, when the Eighteenth Amendment went into effect.

*Sunday, October 28, 1962. :   The Cuban Missile Crisis ends, after bringing the world to the brink of nuclear warfare.*

Cuba is an island between the Caribbean Sea and the North Atlantic Ocean, approximately 150 km south of Florida, in the USA. In 1962, it was controlled by a socialist government under Fidel Castro. Castro had already sought support from the Soviet Union after the Cuban Revolution of the 1950s, during which the country had adopted Marxist ideals. This had put the country in direct conflict with the USA, and Cuba needed a powerful ally.

The Cuban Missile Crisis was seen as the point in the Cold War when the USA and USSR were closest to engaging in nuclear warfare. Reconnaissance photographs taken by a high-altitude U-2 spy plane on 14 October 1962 revealed that Soviet missiles were under construction in Cuba. A tense standoff ensued for two weeks, during which the USA placed a naval quarantine around Cuba to prevent further weapons being conveyed to the island.

It was not until 28 October 1962 that Soviet leader Nikita Khrushchev announced that he would dismantle the installations and return the missiles to the Soviet Union, and remove Soviet light bombers from Cuba. This occurred on the condition that the United States would not invade Cuba.    

*Friday, October 28, 2005. :   A Dutch-Mauritian research team discovers an intact layer of dodo bones, allowing for the first modern research into the extinct dodo.*

The dodo was a flightless bird believed to be endemic to the island of Mauritius. Standing about a metre tall and weighing around 20kg, the dodo had only small, rudimentary wings which were useless for flight.

The dodo was first sighted by Dutch travellers, who originally referred to it by the name of "Walghvogel". This translated to "wallow bird" or "loathsome bird" because the early travellers who killed it for food found the meat to be tough, as they cooked it for too long. The dodo's existence was first recorded by vice-admiral Wybrand van Warwijck in 1598 and, eight years later, was described in more detail by Cornelis Matelief de Jonge.

Once the island of Mauritius was settled, dodo habitat was cleared, while new species were introduced, including dogs and pigs which killed the dodos, cats and rats which were a threat to the chicks, and Crab-eating Macaques, which ate the eggs of the dodo. Controversy surrounds the date the last dodo was sighted, but it was believed to have been between 1662 and 1690.

On 28 October 2005, a research team consisting of Dutch and Mauritian scientists uncovered the first known intact layer of dodo bones, along with botanical matter at a Mauritian sugar cane plantation. The find included the bones of adult birds and chicks, along with part of a beak. It also included the bones of other extinct bird species and some tortoise bones, all together in a mass grave which may possibly have been due to a natural disaster. The discovery opened the way for the first modern research into the dodo bird.


----------



## Pam

28th October

1664 The Corps of Her Majesty's Royal Marines, commonly referred to as the Royal Marines, was established. It was originally known as The Duke of York and Albany's Maritime Regiment of Foot.

1959 The first use of a car phone, with a call from Cheshire to London. A mere twenty five people had paid the astronomical sum of £200 each for one of the phones.

2014 Tesco's Aberystwyth store made a blunder on a Welsh sign which was supposed to advertise 'free money' from the supermarket's cashpoint. The sign read "codiad am ddim", meaning free erections when it should read "arian am ddim" which means free money.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 28th
1726
"Gulliver's Travels' by author/poet/satirist,Jonathan Swift published in London
1886
The Statue of Liberty dedicated by Pres. Grover Cleveland.The 1st ticker tape{confetti} parade occurred afterwards in NYC
1965
The Gateway Arch,630 ' high was completed in St. Louis Missouri


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Friday, October 29, 1880. :   Bushranger Ned Kelly is sentenced to hang.*

Ned Kelly, Australia's most famous bushranger, was born in December 1854 in Victoria, Australia. Kelly was twelve when his father died, and he was subsequently required to leave school to take on the new position as head of the family. Shortly after this, the Kellys moved to Glenrowan. As a teenager, Ned became involved in petty crimes, regularly targetting the wealthy landowners. He gradually progressed to crimes of increasing seriousness and violence, including bank robbery and murder, soon becoming a hunted man.

Many of Ned Kelly's peers held him in high regard for his stand of usually only ambushing wealthy landowners, and helped to keep his whereabouts from the police, despite the high reward posted for his capture. However, he was betrayed to the police whilst holding dozens of people hostage in the Glenrowan Inn in June, 1880. Wearing their famous armour, the Kelly brothers held a shootout with police. The Kelly brothers were killed, but Ned was shot twenty-eight times in the legs, being unprotected by the armour. He survived to stand trial, and was sentenced to death by hanging, by Judge Redmond Barry on 29 October 1880. Ned Kelly was hanged in Melbourne on 11 November 1880.

*Friday, October 29, 1982. :   Lindy Chamberlain is convicted of the murder of her baby daughter after the child's disappearance at Ayers Rock.*

Uluru, formerly Ayers Rock, is a huge monolith in central Australia. It has long been a popular tourist destination, but gained a new notoriety on the night of 17 August 1980, when two-month-old Azaria Chamberlain went missing from the nearby camping ground. When baby Azaria disappeared, her mother Lindy claimed that a dingo had stolen her baby. No trace of the child was ever found, although her bloodstained clothes were found a week later by another tourist. At the first inquest into her death, commencing in February 1981, it was found that the likely cause of Azaria's disappearance was a dingo attack.

Police and prosecutors, unhappy with this judgement, moved for a second inquest which began on 13 September 1981. This time, the new finding was made that Azaria had been killed with a pair of scissors and held by a small adult hand until she stopped bleeding. Lindy Chamberlain was convicted of murder on 29 October 1982, and her husband Michael was found guilty of being an accessory.

Lindy Chamberlain's acquittal came four years later when a matinee jacket worn by Azaria was found partially buried in a dingo's lair at Ayers Rock. New evidence was presented showing that earlier methods of testing evidence had been unreliable, and no conviction could be made on those grounds. Both Chamberlains were officially pardoned, Lindy was released, and eventually awarded AU$1.3 million in compensation for wrongful imprisonment.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Tuesday, October 29, 1929. :The stock market on Wall Street plunges dramatically, sparking off the Great Depression.*

During the 1920s, the stock market boomed in the US. General optimism was high as businessmen and economists believed that the new Federal Reserve would stabilise the economy, and that the pace of technological progress guaranteed rapidly rising living standards and expanding markets. By 1928 and 1929 the Federal Reserve, in an attempt to curb the unnaturally high growth of the stock market, raised interest rates to make borrowing money for stock speculation difficult and costly.

An initial recession ensued and stock prices began to fluctuate. The unrealistic stock market began to catch up with the economy: stock prices were out of proportion to actual profits, and sales of goods and the construction of factories were falling rapidly while stock values continued to climb. Then, on October 24, 1929, people began dumping their stocks quickly. Following the weekend, a new wave of selling began. 29 October 1929, also known as Black Tuesday, saw the stock market on Wall Street collapse as prices plunged and wiped out all the financial gains of the previous year. By mid-November, 30 billion dollars had disappeared, which was the same amount of money spent during World War I. The Depression lasted from 1929 to 1941, when the USA entered WWII.

*Friday, October 29, 1999. :   Over 10,000 are killed and about 1.5 million left homeless after a super-cyclone hits India.*

The cyclone which hit India on 29 October 1999 came to be classified as a super-cyclone due to the combination of very high winds and a powerful tidal surge. The cyclone, with winds of over 250kph, was the second to hit the state of Orissa in two weeks. A powerful tidal wave also swept across low-lying plains along the coast, wiping out entire villages, with flooding reaching inland as far as 16km. Whilst true figures will never be known, it is estimated that over 10,000 people were killed, and 1.5 million left homeless.

Two years later, Orissa's worst monsoon floods in 50 years killed nearly 100 people and destroyed hundreds of thousands of houses. Many of those affected were still living in temporary shelter after the 1999 cyclone.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 29th
1863
The International Committee of Red Cross forms at a Geneva held conference
1872
JS Risdon patents metal windmill
1945
The 1st ballpoint pen goes on sale manufactured by Brio
1998
former astronaut/U.S. Senator,John Glenn age 77, becomes oldest person to go into space.He was aboard Space Shuttle Discovery
2015
China announces the end of 1 child policy after 35 yrs


----------



## Pam

29th October

1618 Sir Walter Raleigh, English seafarer, courtier, writer and once a favourite of Queen Elizabeth I (he named Virginia after her) was beheaded at Whitehall. He had been falsely accused of treason and sentenced to death, commuted to imprisonment. He was released after 13 years to try and find the legendary gold of El Dorado. He failed, and returned to an undeserved fate.

1656 Edmund Halley, British astronomer, was born.

1843 The world's first telegram was sent, from Paddington to Slough.


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Thursday, October 30, 1890. :   Oodnadatta, in far north South Australia, is surveyed and declared a township, ahead of becoming a significant railway terminus.*

Oodnadatta is a tiny town in the remote region of far north South Australia. With a 2006 population of just 277, it lies approximately 1,011 km from Adelaide. Close to the edge of the Simpson Desert, its name is derived from the Arrernte word "utnadata", meaning "blossom of the mulga".

The first explorer to arrive in the region was John McDouall Stuart, who explored and mapped the area in 1859. The Overland Telegraph line followed in the wake of Stuart's exploration. Soon after, the railway line from Adelaide was also constructed, with its terminus at Warrina. Oodnadatta was surveyed on 30 October 1890, and on that day it was also declared a Government township. Less than three months later, the railway line was opened from Warrina to Oodnadatta, and Oodnadatta became the terminus of the Great Northern Railway, later The Ghan.

With the development of the railway, Oodnadatta became a busy town in South Australia's far north, being a government service centre and supply depot for the surrounding pastoral properties. A post office was established in 1891, and an Anglican Sunday School a year later. A General store and Butcher also followed, among other businesses. Until the railway was extended to Alice Springs in 1929, the town was largely supplied from Alice Springs by Afghan camel trains. Oodnadatta's importance continued through to World War II, when the Australian Defence Forces established facilities to service troop trains and fighter aircraft en route to Darwin.

In 1981, the railway line was moved to the west, and the town became a residential freehold town for indigenous Australians.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Sunday, October 30, 1938. :   Actor Orson Welles creates panic as his radio broadcast of 'War of the Worlds' is taken as live action.*

Orson Welles was an actor and director of unusual talent. Born in 1915 in Kenosha, Wisconsin, USA, by 1934 he was acting and directing on American radio. In 1938, Welles and the Mercury Theatre began weekly broadcasts of short radio plays based on classic or popular literary works.

The night of 30 October 1938 began as any other peaceful Sunday evening. Welles’s 'Mercury Theatre on the Air' had been playing on CBS radio for 17 weeks and, as Halloween loomed in the United States, Welles sought to present something that would fire people's imagination. At 8:15 pm, there was a report during the broadcast that Martians had landed in New Jersey. Almost instantly, people listening responded to the shocking news, with reports of panic coming in from across the country.

Unknown to the people, Welles and the Mercury Theatre were performing an adaptation of the science fiction novel by H G Wells, "War of the Worlds", in which Martians invade the Earth. The adaptation involved performing the play so that it sounded like a news broadcast about an invasion from Mars, a technique which heightened the dramatic effect. The program created such panic among some listeners who found it completely convincing, that they failed to hear the short explanations, every forty minutes, assuring the audience it was just a radio play.

The broadcasters of the program, upon hearing of the furor created, quickly reassured the public that the technique used in the program would not be repeated. Orson Welles also expressed his regrets.    

*Monday, October 30, 1944. :   WWII Holocaust diarist, Anne Frank, is deported from Auschwitz to the Bergen-Belsen concentration camp.*

Anne Frank was born on 12 June 1929. As persecution of the Jews escalated in WWII, she was forced to go into hiding during the German occupation of the Netherlands. She, her family and four other people spent two years in an annex of rooms above her father’s office in Amsterdam. After two years of living in this way, they were betrayed to the Nazis and deported to concentration camps. On 30 October 1944, Anne was deported from Auschwitz to the Bergen-Belsen concentration camp. Bergen-Belsen was in Lower Saxony, southwest of the town of Bergen, near Celle.

At the age of 15, Anne Frank died of typhus at Bergen-Belsen. The date was March, 1945, just two months before the end of the war. Anne Frank's legacy is her diary. It was given to her as a simple autograph/notebook for her thirteenth birthday. In it she recorded not only the personal details of her life, but also her observations of living under Nazi occupation, until the final entry of 1 August 1944.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 30th
1873
PT Barnum's 'Greatest Show on Earth' debuts in NYC
1894
The time clock is patented by Daniel Cooper of Rochester,NY
1973
pitcher,Tom Seaver becomes the 1st non 20 game winner to win CY Young Award
1987
George Michael's debut album as a solo artist'Faith' sells over 20 million copies world wide


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 31st
1913
The 1st paved coast to coast 3,000mile highway was dedicated.The Lincoln Highway started in Times Square in NYC,ended in San Francisco
1941
After 14 yrs of work,designer,Gutzon Borglum finished Mount Rushmore  Monument in South Dakota.He chose George Washington,Thomas Jefferson,Theodore Roosevelt,Abraham Lincoln to represent the nation's birth,growth,development and preservation.The monument was named for NYC lawyer,Charles Rushmore who traveled to the Black Hills in 1885 inspecting claims in the region
1988 
The 1st Monday Night NFL football game was played in Indianopolis.The Colts defeated Denver Broncos 55-23


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Tuesday, November 1, 1791. :   A party of convicts escapes from Parramatta, intending to walk to China.*

Australia was originally settled by convicts and officers of the First Fleet. The fleet assembled in Portsmouth, England, and set sail on 13 May 1787. They arrived in Botany Bay on 18 January 1788. After determining that Botany Bay was unsuitable for settlement, Captain Arthur Phillip led the Fleet northwards to Port Jackson, arriving on 26 January 1788.

Conditions in the new colony were tough. The English tools could not stand up to the hard work of tilling the Australian soil, and they broke easily. The convicts were disinclined to work hard, many of them not being used to manual labour, and the heat and humidity of the Australian climate only added to their discomfort and lack of motivation to work. In addition, rations had to be meted out very carefully until farms could start producing crops. Many convicts were hungry enough to steal food, and punishment for theft was severe, ranging from lashing with a cat o' nine tails, or even death by hanging. Governor Phillip could not afford for any rations to be lost to theft, so he felt compelled to enforce harsh disciplinary measures. As a result, many convicts attempted escape.

It was not known what lay beyond the boundaries of the colony at Port Jackson, but many believed that China lay beyond the Blue Mountains. On 1 November 1791, a group of 20 or 21 male convicts and one pregnant female convict escaped from the gaol at Parramatta in an attempt to reach China. They took with them rations, tools and clothes. Whilst some of the convicts were recaptured, many simply died in the unfamiliar bushland of New South Wales.    

*Sunday, November 1, 1914. :   The First Australian Imperial Force (AIF) departs from Albany, Western Australia to prepare to take part in the war in Europe.*

Australia’s involvement in World War I began in earnest in early August 1914 after Australian Prime Minister Joseph Cook pledged support, offering Britain 20 000 troops, and stating that "...when the Empire is at war, so also is Australia." Cook's offer was accepted by the British government, which requested that the troops be sent "as soon as possible". At this time, Australia had a population of approximately 4 million, which meant there were around 820 000 men of ‘fighting age’, considered to be those ages 19-38. By the end of 1914, 50 000 eligible men who met the minimum height requirement of 5 feet 6 inches, or 168cm, had joined up, and thousands more turned away on medical grounds.

The Australian Naval and Military Expeditionary Force (AN&MEF) saw the first major military action, when they were deployed to seize German interests in New Guinea. The next major action was to take place in Europe.

The first convoy of ANZACs, or Australian and New Zealand Army Corps, departed from King George Sound, Albany in Western Australia on 1 November 1914. Around 30 000 troops from Queensland, New South Wales, Victoria, Tasmania and New Zealand aboard 38 ships made up the first flotilla that left from the whaling station in Australia’s southwest. Among these first ships were the HMAS Melbourne, HMAS Sydney and the HMS Minotaur of the Royal Navy. Two days later, the convoy was joined by ships carrying troops from Western Australia and South Australia, escorted by the Japanese cruiser HIJMS Ibuki. The troops spent several months training in Egypt before being deployed at Gallipoli and in Europe.

*Australian Explorers

Wednesday, November 1, 1865. :   The first European explorer who would see Ayers Rock, William Christie Gosse, is appointed Government Surveyor in the South Australian colony.*

William Christie Gosse was born on 11 December 1842 in Hoddesdon, England. His parents migrated to Adelaide in 1850, where his father became a leading figure in Adelaide, being elected to the Board of the Adelaide Hospital, establishing the Home for Incurables, forming the second branch of the British Medical Association outside England and becoming the first warden of the Senate of the University of Adelaide.

William attended John Lorenzo Young's Adelaide Educational Institute on North Terrace, and joined the Government Survey Office in 1859. Gosse was appointed Government Surveyor on 1 November 1865. He gained considerable expertise and understanding of travel in the outback while working on the Overland Telegraph Line in 1872.

In 1873, Governor Goyder sent Gosse to open up a route from the recently completed Overland Telegraph Line at Alice Springs in Central Australia, to Perth. It was while on this expedition that Gosse made perhaps his greatest discovery: Uluru, or Ayers Rock. Gosse became became the first European explorer to see Ayers Rock, which he named in honour of former South Australian Premier, Sir Henry Ayers. Gosse discovered the rock, now known by its native name of Uluru, by accident during an expedition through Australia's interior. The need to find water for his camels forced him to take a more southerly course than he had originally planned, and in July 1873, he sighted Ayers Rock, recording that, "This rock is certainly the most wonderful natural feature I have ever seen".


----------



## Tish

*World History

Friday, November 1, 1512. :   Michelangelo's magnificent artwork on the ceiling of the Sistine Chapel is exhibited to the public for the first time.*

Michelangelo Buonarroti, considered by many to be the greatest of the Italian Renaissance artists, was born near Arezzo, in Caprese, Tuscany, Italy, in 1475. He was apprenticed to artist Domenico Ghirlandaio at age 13. Ghirlandaio was so impressed with his young protege that he recommended him to Lorenzo de' Medici, the ruler of the Florentine republic and a great patron of the arts. After demonstrating his mastery of sculpture in such works as the Pietý (1498) and David (1504), he was commissioned by Pope Julius II della Rovere in 1508 to paint the ceiling of the Sistine Chapel, the chief consecrated space in the Vatican.

Michelangelo spent four years painting the epic ceiling frescoes, depicting detailed Biblical scenes. There are nine panels devoted to biblical world history, the most famous of which is The Creation of Adam, a painting in which the arms of God and Adam are stretching toward each other. Michelangelo's frescoes on the vaulted ceiling of the Sistine Chapel in Rome were first shown to the public on 1 November 1512.

*Wednesday, November 1, 1539. :   Sea dikes burst in Holland, submerging much of the country and killing 400,000 people.*

The Netherlands, or Holland, has always been well-known for its dykes. A dyke, or dike, is a stone or earthen wall constructed to reclaim land from the sea. In order to make the country inhabitable, people in the Netherlands needed to protect themselves against the sea and rivers flooding. They also drained the lowland areas as well. This was achieved by the construction of thousands of kilometres of dykes. Many dykes in early Holland were earthen or peat embankments, essential to the continued drainage of reclaimed land. In the sixteenth century, great storm surges caused large-scale dike slides, and on 1 November 1530, sea dikes burst in Holland, allowing the sea to burst through, submerging much of the country and killing 400,000 people.

*Saturday, November 1, 1755. :   A massive earthquake and tsunami hits Lisbon, Portugal, killing between 60,000 and 90,000 people.*

In 1755, Lisbon, capital city of Portugal, was a sophisticated and wealthy city. Considered to be a cultural centre of Europe, it had a population of around 250,000. On the evening of 31 October 1755, water in the city's wells developed an unusual taste, strange plumes of yellow smoke could be observed, and animals became agitated. At around 9:30am the next day, 1 November 1755, an earthquake estimated to have had a magnitude of 8.6 or higher hit about 200km offshore, killing 600 with its initial devastation and generating a catastrophic tsunami which hit the city 40 minutes later. The actual size of the earthquake is unknown, as there were no instruments for measuring earthquake magnitude at the time.

It is believed that the great Lisbon earthquake occurred along the Azores-Gibraltar fracture zone (AGFZ), which marks the boundary of significant tectonic activity between the African and Eurasian plates. The severe rocking motion of the ground weakened Lisbon's buildings so that they collapsed on the people fleeing through the streets. Being a Sunday and All Saints' Day, tens of thousands of people were worshipping in the city's great cathedrals such as Basilica de Santa Maria, Sao Vincente de Fora, Sao Paulo, Santa Catarina and the Misericordia. These all collapsed, killing thousands more.

The effects of the earthquake were felt on an even wider scale. Shock waves were felt throughout Europe and North Africa, over an area of more than two million square kilometres. In Lisbon, buildings that survived the earthquake and tsunami were devastated by a fire that raged for the next three days. Much of the cultural collections contained in the city were decimated as Lisbon's museums and libraries were destroyed. Archives, manuscripts, historical records and other precious documents were completely consumed, as were the invaluable records of the India Company. The inferno destroyed the king's palace and its 70,000-volume library. Over two hundred fine, priceless paintings, including paintings by Titan, Reubens, and Coreggio, were burned in the palace of the Marques de Lourcal.

*Saturday, November 1, 1884. :   Greenwich Mean Time (GMT) is adopted.*

Greenwich Mean (or Meridian) Time (GMT) is the mean (average) time that the earth takes to rotate from noon-to-noon. GMT sets the current time or official time around the globe. The time zones division was officially adopted on 1 November 1884, at a meeting of the International Meridian Conference in Washington, DC, USA. During the conference, the International Date Line was drawn up and 24 time zones created, every 15 meridians east and west of 0 (the prime meridian) at Greenwich, England.


*Thursday, November 1, 1934. :   Billy Graham, the man who would become a world-wide evangelist, is converted to Christianity.*

William Franklin "Billy" Graham was born on 7 November 1918, four days before the Armistice which ended World War I. He grew up on a dairy farm near Charlotte, North Carolina, working hard during the difficult Depression years, and he had little interest in spiritual matters. Graham credits his conversion to Mordecai Ham, a Baptist preacher who was determined to take the Gospel to people from all walks of life, from the well-off to the down-and-out, doggedly pursuing atheists with God’s Word. Ham visited Graham’s home town in 1934. Initially, fifteen-year-old Billy was not ready to hear the Gospel, and he hid in the choir loft to escape Ham’s preaching. However, on the night of 1 November 1934, Billy Graham was convicted and converted by Ham's preaching.

In “The Reason for my Hope”, one of over thirty books he wrote, Billy Graham recalled:
“On the night of November 1, 1934, my hardened soul was redeemed. I exchanged my will for God’s way. I traded my calloused heart for a cleansed soul. I had sought thrills. I found them in Christ. I had looked for something that would bring perfect joy and happiness. I found it in Christ. I had looked for something that would bring pleasure and would satisfy the deepest longing of my heart. I found it in Christ.”

Graham was ordained in 1939 by a church in the Southern Baptist Convention. He studied at Florida Bible Institute, now Trinity College, and in 1943 he graduated from Wheaton College in Illinois. This was also the year he married his fellow student Ruth McCue Bell, who was the daughter of a missionary surgeon who had spent many years in China.

Graham first served at the First Baptist Church in Western Springs, Illinois. However, he rose to prominence after he joined Youth for Christ, an organisation founded for ministry to youth and servicemen during World War II. Considered by many to be the greatest Christian evangelist of the 20th century, in his lifetime Graham spoke the Gospel to live audiences totalling nearly 215 million people in more than 185 countries and territories across the continents - more than anyone else in history has ever reached. Including radio and television broadcasts, his lifetime audience is estimated to have exceeded 2.2 billion. During the 1950s, at a time when integration was unpopular in the US, Graham insisted that his revivals and crusades be open to all races. In 1957, he invited Martin Luther King Jr to share the podium with him at a revival in New York City. Graham was spiritual adviser to several American presidents including Dwight D. Eisenhower, Lyndon Johnson and Richard Nixon. Since 1955, Graham has appeared 55 times on American research-based, global company Gallup's list of the "Ten Most Admired Men in the World”. His missionary work continues through the Billy Graham Evangelistic Association (BGEA), which was founded in 1950.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 1st
1931
Dupont Company introduces synthetic rubber
1938
Seabiscuit with jockey,George Woolf aboard defeated Triple Crown winner, War Admiral by 3 lengths at Pimlico race track,earned $15,000.Its regarded as the greatest match in horse racing history
1969
Beatles album'Abbey Road' hits # 1 in U.S. stays there for 11 weeks


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Monday, November 2, 1903. :   Manly Council (Sydney) rescinds its by-law prohibiting bathing in the ocean during daylight hours.*

In the 1800s, a Manly Council by-law (Sydney) prohibited swimming in the ocean during daylight hours, specifically between 6am and 8pm. William Henry Gocher was the proprietor of a local newspaper, who disagreed with the law enough to openly defy it. In his newspaper, the 'Manly and North Sydney News', he announced his intention to go bathing in the ocean during the daylight hours on 2 October 1902.

Gocher flouted the law three times before he was actually arrested. However, he maintained his campaign against the bathing laws, and a year later, on 2 November 1903, the Manly Council rescinded the by-law that prohibited bathing during daylight hours, specifically, after 7:00am. A new by-law was issued permitting bathing in daylight hours, but emphasising the need for neck-to-knee swimwear for anyone over 8 years old. Men and women were also required to swim at separate times.


*Thursday, November 2, 1922. :   Qantas establishes its first regular passenger air service between Charleville and Cloncurry.*

Qantas is Australia's national airline service and the name was formerly an acronym for "Queensland and Northern Territory Aerial Services". The inspiration for Qantas came when, in March 1919, the Australian Federal Government offered a £10,000 prize for the first Australians to fly from England to Australia within 30 days. The challenge was taken up by W Hudson Fysh and Paul McGinness, former Australian Flying Corps officers who had served at Gallipoli. The men were promised sponsorship for the race by wealthy grazier Sir Samuel McCaughey, but McCaughey died before funding could be delivered.

Undaunted, Fysh and McGinness undertook an assignment from the Defence Department to survey part of the route of the race, travelling almost 2200km from Longreach in northwestern Queensland to Katherine in the Northern Territory in a Model T Ford. The journey took 51 days and covered territory which no motor vehicle had negotiated before, and the difficulties highlighted the need for a regular aerial service to link remote settlements in the Australian outback.

Fysh and McGinness sought sponsorship once again, but this time for a regular air service, rather than a one-off race. Wealthy grazier Fergus McMaster, whom McGinness had once assisted in the remote outback when his car broke an axle, was happy to fund the venture. McMaster also garnered further investment from his own business acquaintances. Originally purchased under the name of The Western Queensland Auto Aero Service Limited, the air service became the Queensland and Northern Territory Aerial Services, or Qantas, in November 1920.

Based in Winton, western Queensland, the original Qantas fleet was made up of just two biplanes: an Avro 504K with a 100 horsepower water-cooled Sunbeam Dyak engine and a Royal Aircraft Factory BE2E with a 90 horsepower air-cooled engine. The men’s former flight sergeant Arthur Baird was signed on as aircraft mechanic. Initially, the service operated just for joyrides and demonstrations, until the first major air contract was landed in November 1922.

On 2 November 1922, Qantas commenced its first regular airmail and passenger service, between Cloncurry and Charleville. The first passenger was 84-year-old outback pioneer Alexander Kennedy, who flew on the Longreach-Winton-McKinlay-Cloncurry leg of the inaugural mail service from Charleville to Cloncurry.


----------



## Tish

*New Zealand History

Monday, November 2, 1868. :   New Zealand becomes the first country to adopt a standard national time.*

New Zealand is an island nation in the South Pacific, located approximately 2,250 km to the southeast of Australia. Although the first European discoverer was Abel Tasman, in 1642, New Zealand was claimed for Great Britain by James Cook in November 1769. Following Cook's visit to the islands, they were settled by whalers, missionaries, and traders. The islands were annexed by Great Britain early in 1840, and the first permanent European settlement established on 22 January 1840. Early in February, the Treaty of Waitangi was signed by over 500 Māori chiefs of New Zealand and the British Governor William Hobson, signalling that New Zealand was now an official colony of Great Britain. Initially part of the Australian colony of New South Wales, New Zealand became a separate colony in 1841 and attained self-government in 1852.

New Zealand is believed to be the first country in the world to adopt a standard time zone, doing so on 2 November 1868. The standard was known as New Zealand Mean Time (NZMT). This was even before the Greenwich Mean Time zone divisions were officially adopted in 1884. In 1941, clocks were advanced half an hour in a move which was made permanent in 1946, putting New Zealand exactly 12 hours ahead of Greenwich Mean Time.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Friday, November 2, 1917. :   Britain declares its intention to establish a new Jewish state within Palestine.*

On 2 November 1917, British Foreign Secretary Arthur James Balfour submitted a declaration of intent to establish a Jewish homeland in Palestine. This letter, to Lord Rothschild, a leader of the British Jewish community, became known as the Balfour Declaration, and stated that the British government supported Zionist plans for a Jewish "national home" in Palestine. Some of the motivation for the Declaration came from Britain's hopes to increase Jewish support for the Allied effort in World War I.

The Balfour Declaration was unpopular among Arabs in Palestine, who feared that their own rights would be subjugated with the creation of a Jewish homeland. Increased tension between Jews and Arabs during the post-war period caused delays in the enacting of the Balfour Declaration. However, after the atrocities to the Jewish people during the Holocaust in WWII, the Zionist cause gained much support from the international community, resulting in the creation of the State of Israel in 1948.

*Thursday, November 2, 2000. :   An American astronaut and two Russian cosmonauts became the first permanent residents of the International Space Station.*

The International Space Station (ISS) is located in "low Earth" orbit around our planet at an altitude of approximately 360km. It is a joint project of 6 space agencies: the U.S. National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA), Russian Federal Space Agency, Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA), Canadian Space Agency (CSA/ASC), Brazilian Space Agency (AEB) and the European Space Agency (ESA).

On 2 November 2000, American astronaut William Shepherd, together with Russian cosmonauts Sergei Krikalev and Yuri Gidzenko, became the first permanent residents of the International Space Station. The mission of this first crew was to activate life support systems and experiments, while continuing stowage and checkout of the new station. They also assisted with the ongoing assembly of the Space Station and conducted the first station-based spacewalks. The turnaround for crews is four months, and so far, only Americans and Russians have inhabited the Space Station.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 2nd
1936
CBC{Canadian Broadcast Company} is established
1958
Los Angeles Rams defeated Chicago Bears 41-35 in front of 90,833 at LA Coliseum,which is an NFL single game attendance record
1983
Michael Jackson's single'Thriller' is released worldwide


----------



## Pam

2nd November

1871 British police began their Rogues' Gallery, taking photographs of all convicted prisoners. 

1896 The first motor insurance policies were issued in Britain, but they excluded damage caused by frightened horses.

1899 Boer War: The start of the Siege of Ladysmith in Natal when Boers encircled British troops and civilians inside the town. The siege lasted for 118 days

1924 Almost 11 years after its appearance in America, the first crossword puzzle was published in a British newspaper, sold to the Sunday Express by C.W. Shepherd.

1936 The world's first regular TV service was started by the British Broadcasting Corporation at Alexandra Palace at 3:00 p.m. It was defined as 'high-definition' (with 200 lines of resolution) and was renamed BBC1 in 1964. An estimated 100 TV owners tuned in.


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Tuesday, November 3, 1942. :   The Australian flag is hoisted as Kokoda is retaken by the Allies, declaring the success of the Australian troops, aided by the Papua New Guinean villagers.*

During World War II, Papua New Guinea was the site of an invasion by Japanese troops, which brought the threat of Japanese invasion of Australia closer. Beginning with the invasion of Rabaul in January 1942, the serious Japanese offensive was launched in the South Pacific. The first of over 100 Japanese bombings of the Australian mainland began in February, and on 8 March, the Japanese invaded the New Guinean mainland, capturing Lae and Salamaua.

Port Moresby was the next major target, and in May 1942, the Japanese launched an invasion fleet to Port Moresby from Rabaul. After being repelled by US forces in the Battle of the Coral Sea, the Japanese then sought to invade Port Moresby from the northern coast, over the rugged Owen Stanley Range via the Kokoda Trail, which linked to the southern coast of Papua New Guinea. Kokoda village itself fell to the Japanese after an intense engagement on 29 July which killed Lieutenant Colonel William Owen, the commanding officer of the 39th Battalion, which was virtually the only Australian force resisting the enemy invasion through the Range.

Further battalions were dispatched to retake ground along the Kokoda Track. Fighting remained intense, and casualties were high. With much assistance from the Papua New Guinean natives, dubbed "Fuzzy Wuzzy Angels", the Australian and the US troops turned back the Japanese forces, which then retreated to bases at Buna, Gona and Sanananda. On 2 November, a patrol from the 2/31st Battalion found that Kokoda village had been abandoned by the Japanese. On 3 November 1942, Major General George Vasey, Commander of the 7th Division, raised the Australian flag once again over Kokoda in a display of confidence in the success of the campaign.


*Australian Explorers

Saturday, November 3, 1804. :   George Caley crosses the Hawkesbury River in his unsuccessful attempt to cross the Blue Mountains west of Sydney.*

George Caley was born at Craven, Yorkshire, England on 10 June 1770, within a few days of James Cook’s observation of the transit of Venus in Tahiti. He undertook a mere four years of formal schooling before leaving to work in his father’s stables. However, his interest in farriery led him to study botany, and eventually to a position in the Kew Gardens. In 1798, renowned botanist Sir Joseph Banks appointed him to go to New South Wales as a collector; Caley duly arrived in Sydney in April 1800.

In New South Wales, Caley undertook extensive studies of the native flora and fauna, and he was the first to study the eucalyptus species in detail. One of his first tasks was to try to procure a platypus, as a drawing sent back to England in 1797 was deemed a hoax. Whilst collecting specimens of various plants and animals for Sir Joseph Banks, he visited Western Port and Jervis Bay, the Hunter River, Norfolk Island and Van Diemen's Land. However, his real desire lay in crossing the Blue Mountains, a feat attempted unsuccessfully by numerous previous expeditions. He was motivated by ‘an enthusiastic pride of going farther than any person has yet been’. From Parramatta, he headed in a direct line for the range which Governor Phillip had named the Carmarthen Hills, specifically, the most obvious peak now known as Mount Banks. He took with him three strong men, believed to be convicts. On 3 November 1804, Caley crossed the Hawkesbury River, and continued west on his mission.

Caley took a different approach from that of previous explorers who had tried to cross the Blue Mountains: he sought out the ridgetops, rather than travelling through the river valleys. However, like others before him, Caley was confounded by the unpredictability of the terrain, describing himself as ‘thunderstruck with the roughness of the country’. His naming of features such as Devil’s Wilderness, Dark Valley and Dismal Dingle reflected his frustration. The men reached Mount Banks on 14 November, where the precipitous cliffs of the upper Grose Valley prevented them from penetrating any further inland. He was forced to return to Sydney, and later wrote to Banks ’the roughness of the country I found beyond description. I cannot give you a more expressive idea than travelling over the tops of houses in a town.’ He returned to Parramatta on 23 November, unsuccessful, but having reached a point further west than any previous expedition had done.    


*Tuesday, November 3, 1829. :   Charles Sturt sets out to solve the mystery of the westward-flowing rivers.*

Captain Charles Sturt was born in India in 1795. He came to Australia in 1827, and soon after undertook to solve the mystery of where the inland rivers of New South Wales flowed. Because they appeared to flow towards the centre of the continent, the belief was held that they emptied into an inland sea. Drawing on the skills of experienced bushman and explorer Hamilton Hume, Sturt first traced the Macquarie River as far as the Darling, which he named after Governor Darling.

Pleased with Sturt's discoveries, the following year Governor Darling sent Sturt to trace the course of the Murrumbidgee River, and to see whether it joined to the Darling. Sturt's party departed Sydney on 3 November 1829. It was Sturt's habit to carry a collapsible whaleboat on all his excursions, and this was the one where it proved its worth. On this expedition, Sturt discovered that the Murrumbidgee River flowed into the Murray (previously named the Hume), as did the Darling. By following the Murray in the whaleboat, Sturt found that it flowed to the southern ocean, emptying out at Lake Alexandrina on the south coast.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Sunday, November 3, 1957. :   Animal welfare organisations are outraged as Russia launches a dog into space.*

Laika, the Russian space dog, was part Siberian husky. Prior to being enlisted into the Soviet space program, she was a stray on Moscow's streets. On 3 November 1957, Laika was launched into space aboard the Sputnik 2 spacecraft. She was fitted with monitors to check her heartbeat and other vital signs and was reported to be calm during the first hours of the flight.

Animal welfare organisations expressed outrage at the Russians sending a dog into space for experimental purposes. The RSPCA was inundated with calls protesting the flight, while the National Canine Defence League called upon dog lovers to observe a minute's silence for each day Laika was in space. Whilst Laika achieved fame for her part, and provided valuable information about the prospects for human space travel, fears of the animals welfare groups were indeed founded. Sadly, new evidence released in 2002 indicated that Laika died of stress and overheating within a few hours of launch, contrary to the Russian position that she died painlessly when life support gave out after a few days.    

Saturday, November 3, 1973. :   NASA launches the Mariner 10, which later becomes the first space probe to reach Mercury.

The Mariner 10 space probe, the last spacecraft in the Mariner program, was launched on 3 November 1973. It was the first to use the gravitational pull of one planet, Venus, to reach another, Mercury. Its mission was to measure the atmospheric, surface, and physical characteristics of Mercury and Venus. After taking some 4000 photographs of Venus, Mariner 10 then flew by Mercury, taking the first photographs detailed enough to reveal the planet's cratered surface and a faint atmosphere of predominantly helium.    

*Monday, November 3, 1997. :   Europe feels the effects as striking truck drivers blockade French roads and ports.*

On the evening of the first Sunday in November 1997, truck drivers in France began strike action, blocking access to roads and the Channel ports. By Monday, 3 November 1997, their action had already brought French ports and border crossings to a standstill, and the effects were being felt in other ports across Europe. France is the crossroads of Europe for goods from Spain and Britain headed for other European countries. The strikers focussed on stopping heavy goods vehicles at ports, oil refineries and major roads by erecting heavy concrete barricades or simply using their laden vehicles. Trucks, unable to board ferries, were lined up for kilometres on roads approaching ports all across Europe.

The strike action followed a stalemate in pay talks between employers and the truckers' union. The strike action ended after five days, when France's biggest transport union, representing about 75 percent of the country's truckers, signed a deal with employers. The deal called for a 6 percent raise for truckers and a 4 percent raise for office workers in the transport industry. The drivers' increase was also extended to bus and ambulance drivers, and all raises were retroactive to October 1.


----------



## Pam

3rd November

1534 England's Parliament met and passed an Act of Supremacy which made King Henry VIII head of the English church, a role formerly held by the Pope.

1718 The birth of John Montague, fourth Earl of Sandwich who gave his name to the Sandwich Islands, and (allegedly) to the 'sandwich' as a result of his reluctance to leave the gaming tables but requiring a quick and easy to eat snack. 

1783 The highwayman John Austin was the last person to be publicly hanged at London's Tyburn gallows.

1843 The statue of English Admiral Horatio Nelson was raised to the top of Nelson's Column in Trafalgar Square, London. The operation was completed on the 4th when the statue’s two sections were assembled.


----------



## moviequeen1

1838
The Times of India,the world's largest English language daily broad street newspaper is founded
1896
JH Hunter patents the portable weigh scales
1911
Chevrolet offically enters the automobile market as a competitor to the Model T Ford
2014
The 104 storied One World Trade Center opens in NYC,13 yrs after the Sept 11th attacks


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Monday, November 4, 1878. :   Police patrols are increased along the Murray River as the manhunt for the Kelly gang intensifies, following the murder of three policemen at Stringybark Creek.*

Ned Kelly, Australia's most famous bushranger, was born in December 1854 in Beveridge, Victoria. Kelly was twelve when his father died, and he was subsequently required to leave school to take on the new position as head of the family. Shortly after this, the Kellys moved to Glenrowan. As a teenager, Ned became involved in petty crimes, regularly targetting the wealthy landowners. He gradually progressed to crimes of increasing seriousness and violence, including bank robbery and murder, soon becoming a wanted man, together with the members of his gang, his brother Dan, Joe Byrne and Steve Hart.

Following a series of robberies in 1878, police hunts for the Kelly Gang intensified. Whilst attempting to track down the gang, three policemen were murdered at Stringybark Creek on 25 October 1878. The ruthless killing of Constable Lonigan, Sergeant Michael Kennedy and Mounted Constable Michael Scanlon resulted in the Kelly gang being declared outlaws. Two hundred police were brought into the area, while aboriginal troopers with tracking skills were brought down from Queensland.

On Monday, 4 November 1878, police patrols were increased along the Murray River, as the gang had been reported in the Chiltern area. However, the gang remained at large, even managing to rob the National bank in the Victorian town of Euroa of about 2000 pounds early in December.

*Tuesday, November 4, 1930. :   Australia's greatest racehorse, Phar Lap, wins the Melbourne Cup.*

Phar Lap, a giant chestnut thoroughbred gelding, standing 17.1 hands high, is regarded by many to be Australia's and New Zealand's greatest racehorse. A much loved Australian national icon, he was actually born and bred in Timaru, in the South Island of New Zealand, but never raced in New Zealand.

The name Phar Lap was derived from the shared Zhuang and Thai word for lightning. According to the Museum Victoria, medical student Aubrey Ping often visited the track in Randwick, talking with riders and trainers. He had learned some Zhuang from his father, who migrated to Australia from southern China. He reputedly suggested "Farlap" as the horse's name. Sydney trainer Harry Telford liked the name, but changed the F to a Ph to create a seven letter word, and split it into two words, so as to replicate the dominant pattern set by Melbourne Cup winners.

Phar Lap dominated the racing scene in Australia during a long and distinguished career. In the four years of his racing career, he won 37 of 51 races he entered. During 1930 and 1931, he won 14 races in a row. On 4 November 1930, ridden by Jimmy Pike, Phar Lap won the Melbourne Cup. He started as the shortest-priced favourite in the history of the race at odds of 8–11, having finished third in 1929.

Phar Lap died in April 1932. A necropsy revealed that the horse's stomach and intestines were inflamed, and many believed he had been deliberately poisoned. A variety of theories have been propounded through the years. In 2006 Australian Synchrotron Research scientists said it was almost certain Phar Lap was poisoned with a large single dose of arsenic 35 hours before he died, supporting the belief that Phar Lap was killed on the orders of US gangsters, who feared the Melbourne-Cup-winning champion would inflict big losses on their illegal bookmakers.

Phar Lap's heart was a remarkable size, weighing 6.2 kg, compared with a normal horse's heart at 3.2 kg. Phar Lap's heart is now held at the National Museum of Australia in Canberra. It is consistently the display visitors request most often to see, and pay their respects to the gentle, big-hearted giant of the horse racing world.

*Friday, November 4, 1932. :   Australia's first Milk Bar is opened.*

A milk bar in Australia is a small, local general store, known as a corner store in some places. As well as selling basic groceries and newspapers, early milk bars offered milkshakes, lollies and drinks.

Australia's first milk bar was opened in Martin Place, Sydney, on 4 November 1932. Called the Black and White 4d Milk Bar, it was established by Greek migrant Joachim Tavlaridis who later adopted the name "Mick Adams". The milk bar was famous for its milkshakes and for its mechanical cow. Unlike contemporary businesses with table service, it featured a bar counter with limited seats on one side and milkshake makers and soda pumps on the other, harking back to an American influence. The success of the business had a strong influence in making the term "milk bar" known throughout Australia, and even the United Kingdom.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Saturday, November 4, 1922. :   The entrance to King Tutankhamen's tomb is discovered.*

Egypt's King Tutankhamen was the son of King Akhenaten, who lived from 1353 to 1337 BC. He was born around 1347 BC and died in his late teens. His tomb lay undiscovered for over 3300 years until a team of British archaeologists, led by Howard Carter, discovered a step leading to the tomb on 4 November 1922. The step was hidden in the debris near the entrance of the nearby tomb of King Ramses VI, in the Valley of the Kings. Twenty-two days later, Carter and his crew entered the tomb itself, eventually discovering a stone sarcophagus containing three coffins, fitted within each other. Inside the final coffin, which was made out of solid gold, was the mummified body of King Tutankhamun.

The tomb also contained hundreds of objects, elaborately decorated and covered in gold, that the Egyptians believed would be needed by the king in his afterlife. These rich artifacts are now housed in the Egyptian Museum in Cairo. The walls of the burial chamber were painted with scenes of his voyage to the afterworld. The find was considered particularly significant, not only for the remarkable preservation of the mummy and the treasures, but for the fact that most of the Egyptian kings' tombs were believed to have already been found.

*Sunday, November 4, 1956. :   Soviet troops invade Hungary in a massive dawn offensive.*

Hungary had been subjected to Soviet occupation since 1944. On 23 October 1956, a group of students began a peaceful demonstration in Budapest, demanding an end to Soviet occupation and the implementation of "true socialism". This was the beginning of the Hungarian Uprising. The next day, commissioned officers and soldiers joined the demonstration on the streets of Budapest, pulling down the statue of Stalin. On October 25, the Soviets responded by firing on the protestors in Parliament Square with tanks. Newly elected Hungarian leader Imre Nagy promised the Hungarian people independence and political freedom, and the demonstrations increased in response.

On 4 November 1956, Soviet troops invade Hungary in a massive dawn offensive. Over 1000 tanks rolled into Budapest, and troops were deployed throughout the country. Nagy appealed to the UN and Western governments for protection, but his pleas were largely ignored as other crises occupied the attention of the west. Thousands of Hungarians were killed and injured, and the demonstrations were quelled. Nagy and others involved in the uprising were captured, secretly tried and executed in June 1958. It was not until 1991, with the collapse of communism across Europe, that Soviet troops finally withdrew from Hungary.

*Saturday, November 4, 1995. :   Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin is assassinated.*

Yitzhak Rabin was born on 1 March 1922. He was the first Israeli-born Prime Minister of Israel, and the fifth Prime Minister, serving first from 1974 until 1977 and again in 1992 until his death in 1995. Even though Israel and Jordan had long maintained good relations in secret, theoretically the two countries were in a state of war. Rabin was instrumental in negotiating formal peace with Jordan. He and Jordan's King Hussein formally made peace at a ceremony in Wadi Araba on the Israeli-Jordanian border, on 26 October 1994. Rabin was awarded the 1994 Nobel Peace Prize for his efforts to create peace in the Middle East.

On 4 November 1995, Rabin was shot three times at close range by a gunman as he left a peace rally in Tel Aviv. The gunman, extreme right-wing activist Yigal Amir, was quickly arrested, and ultimately received a life sentence in prison. The day on which Rabin died was designated a national memorial day in his honour, and many public places now bear his name.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 4th
1846
Benjamin Palmer patents the artifical leg
1922
archeologist,Howard Carter discovers the tomb of Tutankhamun in Egypt
1979
Iran Hostage Crisis begins with 500 Iranian students seizing the U.S. Embassy, taking/holding 90 hostages for 444 days
2008
Barak O'Bama becomes the 1st Africian American elected U.S. Pres.He defeated  Sen.John McCain{R,AZ}


----------



## Pam

4th November.

1884 The birth of Henry George (Harry) Ferguson, Irish engineer and inventor who is noted for his role in the development of the modern agricultural tractor, for becoming the first Irishman to build and fly his own aeroplane, and for developing the first four-wheel drive Formula One car, the Ferguson P99.

1890 The Prince of Wales travelled by the underground electric railway from King William Street to the Oval to mark the opening of what is now the City Branch of the Northern Line. It was the first electrified underground railway system

1900 Britain's first driving lessons were given, in London. 

1909 The first flight of a pig takes place at Leysdown, Kent. Lord Brabazon of Tara took the pig for a flight of about 4 miles from Shellbeach airfield on the Isle of Sheppey.


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Monday, November 5, 1804. :   Lieutenant-Colonel William Paterson lands in Van Diemen's Land (Tasmania) in order to begin a new settlement in the north.*

Tasmania was first discovered by Abel Tasman in November 1642. Tasman discovered the previously unknown island on his voyage past the "Great South Land", or "New Holland", as the Dutch called Australia. He named it "Antony Van Diemen's Land" in honour of the High Magistrate, or Governor-General of Batavia.

In 1804, Lieutenant-Governor David Collins moved most of the members of the settlement he had founded at Port Phillip Bay, but which had faltered due to unsuitable conditions, across Bass Strait. He established the settlement of Sullivan Cove, which was later renamed Hobart Town, on the Derwent River.

In that same year, the British Government appointed Lieutenant-Colonel William Paterson as Lieutenant Governor of Van Diemen's Land and instructed him to form a settlement at Port Dalrymple in the north of Van Diemen's Land. This was to further offset French interest in the island. Paterson arrived at Outer Cove on 5 November 1804 with a detachment of soldiers and seventy-five convicts. He initially established the site at Western Arm, which he named York Town, but two years later he formed a new settlement on the present site of Launceston.

*Monday, November 5, 1956. :   The ABC's first television broadcast commences.*

John Logie Baird first demonstrated the television in 1926. Although the United States introduced television broadcasts in 1928, and the UK in 1936, it was another decade before steps were made to bring the medium to Australia. In 1950, Australian Prime Minister Robert Menzies announced a gradual introduction of television in Australia, commencing with a launch of an Australian Broadcasting Commission (ABC) station, as the Broadcasting Act 1948 prohibited the granting of commercial television licences. Three years later his government amended the Broadcasting Act to allow for commercial television licences. Test transmissions commenced in Sydney and Melbourne in July 1956, and at 7:00pm on 16 September 1956, Australia's first TV broadcast was made by TCN Channel 9 in Sydney.

The inaugural ABC television station was ABN2 Sydney. The first broadcast was on 5 November 1956, and commenced with the ABC logo, and presenter Michael Charlton, whose father Conrad had introduced Australians to ABC radio in 1932. Charlton announced: "Hello there, and good evening, ladies and gentlemen, and children. This emblem that you've just seen is tonight the symbol of a historic occasion - the opening of the national television service, which, of course, is YOUR television service. And we hope that tonight, and in the weeks and years to come, that you're going to see and enjoy a lot more of it on ABN2 - ABN Channel 2. My name is Michael Charlton, and I'm your host here tonight."

Shortly afterwards, Charlton invited Prime Minister Robert Menzies to launch ABC Television. The first news bulletin was then read by ABC radio newsreader James Dibble, who became the senior ABC television newsreader. The ABC then followed two weeks later with a transmission in Melbourne.

*Friday, November 5, 2010. :   It is reported that the world's oldest ground-edge tool has been discovered in northern Australia.*

Australia has come to be regarded as the home of one of the world's oldest races. On 5 November 2010, the Monash University online news site reported that a Monash university archaeologist, with a team of international experts, had uncovered the oldest ground-edge stone tool in the world.

The discovery was originally made back in May 2010 at Nawarla Gabarnmang, a large rock-shelter in Jawoyn Aboriginal country in southwestern Arnhem Land in Australia's far north. The tool appeared to be a stone-age axe, a significant tool in aboriginal communities. Axes were believed to carry the ancestral forces from the quarry from which they originated, providing a vital spiritual and cultural link through trade between aboriginal groups.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Saturday, November 5, 1605. :   Guy Fawkes attempts to blow up the English Houses of Parliament.*

Guy Fawkes (later also known as Guido Fawkes) was born on 13 April 1570, in Stonegate, York, England. He embraced Catholicism while still in his teens, and later served for many years as a soldier gaining considerable expertise with explosives; both of these events were crucial to his involvement in the Gunpowder Plot of 1605.

From 1563, legislation evolved which demanded citizens recognise the King as Supreme Governor of the Church. Refusal to submit was punishable by death. The Gunpowder Plot was an attempt by a group of Catholic extremists to assassinate King James I of England, his family, and most of the Protestant aristocracy in one hit by blowing up the Houses of Parliament during the State Opening. A group of conspirators rented a cellar beneath the House of Lords and filled it with 2.5 tonnes of gunpowder. However, one of the conspirators, who feared for the life of fellow Catholics who would have been present at parliament during the opening, wrote a letter to Lord Monteagle. Monteagle, in turn, warned the authorities. Fawkes, who was supposed to have lit the fuse to explode the gunpowder, was arrested during a raid on the cellar early on the morning of 5 November 1605. Fawkes was tortured into revealing the names of his co-conspirators. Those who were not killed immediately were placed on trial, during which they were sentenced to be hanged, drawn and quartered in London. Climbing up to the hanging platform, Fawkes leapt off the ladder, breaking his neck and dying instantly.

November 5 came to be known as Guy Fawkes Day. At dusk, citizens across Britain light bonfires, set off fireworks, and burn effigies of Guy Fawkes, celebrating his failure to blow up Parliament and James I.

*Monday, November 5, 1928. :   Mount Etna, Sicily, erupts and destroys the town of Mascali, but all inhabitants are evacuated safely.*

Mount Etna is the largest volcano on the east coast of Sicily, an island off Italy. Etna stands about 3,320 m high with a basal circumference of 140 km, and covers an area of 1190 km². As one of the most active volcanoes in the world, it is in an almost constant state of eruption, but is not regarded as being dangerous.

On 5 November 1928, Mount Etna erupted, and the resultant lava flow largely destroyed the town of Mascali on the eastern side of the volcano. However, prior to its destruction, the town's inhabitants had time to be systemically evacuated, with the help of the military. An entirely new town was rebuilt by 1937.

*Tuesday, November 5, 1935. :   Parker Brothers releases the board game 'Monopoly'.*

The popular board game 'Monopoly' is named after the economic concept of monopoly, the domination of a market by a single seller. The game was developed by Charles B Darrow, but the concept was actually based on a game patented in 1904 by Lizzie J Magie, a Quaker from Virginia. Magie's invention was called the Landlord Game, and was designed to promote her political agenda by demonstrating how rents enrich property owners and impoverish tenants.

Darrow developed his own version of the game and patented it in 1935. 'Monopoly' was released on 5 November 1935. It was immediately popular as, during the Depression, people enjoyed the concept of a game in which players could make their fortune, accumulate large sums of money and send other players into financial ruin.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 5th
1935
Parker Brothers introduced new game 'Monopoly'
1937
Adolph Hitler informs his military leaders in a secret meeting his plans of going to war
1974
Ella Grasso of Connecticut becomes the 1st woman governor


----------



## Pam

5th November

1605 Guy Fawkes was arrested when around 30 barrels of gunpowder, camouflaged with coal, were discovered in the cellar under Parliament. Robert Catesby’s small band of Catholic zealots who planned to blow up James I and Parliament were only arrested after Fawkes revealed their names when tortured on the rack.  

1854 Nineteen Victoria Crosses were won in the defeat of the Russians at the Battle of Inkerman. 

1912 The appointment of a British Board of Film Censors. They decided on only two classifications - 'Universal' and 'Not Suitable for Children'. 

1950 Korean War: British and Australian forces from the 27th British Commonwealth Brigade successfully halted the advancing Chinese 117th Division during the Battle of Pakchon in North Korea.


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Wednesday, November 6, 1861. :   Queensland is linked with New South Wales, Victoria, and South Australia by telegraph.*

Canadian-born Samuel Walker McGowan is credited with bringing the telegraph technology to Australia. Lured by the opportunities opened up by the discovery of gold in Victoria, McGowan arrived in Melbourne in 1853. Although isolated from telegraph technology in America, and limited by lack of equipment and suitable component manufacturing firms in Australia, McGowan succeeded in opening up the first telegraph line in Australia on 3 March 1854. It ran from Melbourne to Williamstown.

The network of telegraph lines quickly spread throughout Victoria, and then to Adelaide, South Australia. In 1861, the first electric telegraph in Queensland was transmitted between Brisbane and Ipswich. Then on 6 November 1861, Brisbane was linked by telegraph to New South Wales, allowing transmission of telegraphs also to Victoria and South Australia.

*Saturday, November 6, 1999. :   Australia votes against becoming a republic in a national referendum.*

Constitutional monarchy vs Republic: the debate has been continuing in Australia for many years. In an effort to settle the matter once and for all, a Constitutional Convention was held in Canberra in February 1998. During the two-week convention, a model for a republic was adopted, which was then presented to the public at a referendum on 6 November 1999. In the final count, the "no" votes led 54.87% to 45.13%. All six states voted against the proposal. Victoria held the narrowest margin of 50.16% to 49.84%. Prime Minister John Howard said the Australian people had clearly rejected the republic proposal. Despite the referendum, however, the debate has continued to dog Australian politics.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Thursday, November 6, 1884. :   A British protectorate is proclaimed over the southern coast of New Guinea, now part of Papua New Guinea.*

Papua New Guinea is a country in Oceania, positioned to the north of Australia. Consisting of the eastern half of the island of New Guinea, as well as numerous offshore islands, it shares the island with the Indonesian provinces of Papua and West Papua. The country is renowned for being largely unexplored, with ancient tribes still occupying dense jungles in the rugged mountains, while it is also believed that undiscovered flora and fauna species lie in its interior.

The first known European incursions into the island began with the Dutch and Portuguese traders during the sixteenth century. The name 'Papua New Guinea' is a result of the country's unusual administrative history prior to Independence. 'Papua' comes from a Malay word, pepuah, used to describe the frizzy Melanesian hair, while 'New Guinea' is derived from 'Nueva Guinea', the name used by Spanish explorer Yñigo Ortiz de Retez, who coined the term due to the physical similarities he noted in the people to those occupying the Guinea coast of Africa.

The northern half of the country fell to German control in 1884, and in 1899 the German imperial government assumed direct control of the territory. At this point, the territory was known as German New Guinea. On 6 November 1884, a British protectorate was proclaimed over the southern half, and on 4 September 1888, Britain annexed the territory completely. The southern half then became known as British New Guinea. After the Papua Act of 1905, the British portion was renamed to Territory of Papua. During World War I, Australian troops began occupying the island to defend the British portion. Once the Treaty of Versailles came into effect following World War I, Australia was permitted to administer German New Guinea, while the British portion came to be regarded as an External Territory of the Australian Commonwealth, though in effect still a British possession. The two territories remained separate and distinct as 'Papua' and 'New Guinea'.

Following the New Guinea Campaign of World War II, the two territories were merged as 'Papua New Guinea'. Australia continued to administer the country until it was granted full independence on 16 September 1975. Since independence, the two countries have retained close ties.    

*Tuesday, November 6, 1962. :   The United Nations condemns the policy of Apartheid.*

Apartheid was an official policy of racial segregation under which the black majority was segregated and denied political, social and economic rights equal to those given to whites. It commenced in South Africa in 1948, and continued through to the early 1990s.

On 6 November 1962, the General Assembly of the United Nations established the UN Special Committee against Apartheid. In adopting a resolution condemning South Africa's racist apartheid policies, it called on all member states to terminate diplomatic, trade, transport and military relations with the country. This was in the wake of the 1960 massacre of unarmed black demonstrators at Sharpeville near Johannesburg, South Africa. South African police opened fire on a crowd of native South Africans protesting against the pass laws, which required all blacks to carry pass books at all times. This action cultivated a great deal of anti-apartheid support throughout the world, and led to the November 6 resolution by the United Nations.


----------



## Pam

6th  November

1638 Birth of James Gregory, Scottish mathematician and astronomer who described the first practical reflecting telescope and contributed towards the discovery of calculus. 

1892 Birth of Sir John Alcock, English aviator who flew the first non-stop flight across the Atlantic in 1919 with Sir Arthur Whitten-Brown.

1935 The RAF's first monoplane fighter, the 'Hawker Hurricane' made its maiden flight. Although largely overshadowed by the Spitfire, the aircraft became renowned during the Battle of Britain, and accounted for 60% of the RAF's air victories.

1942 The Church of England relaxed its rule that women must wear hats in church.


----------



## moviequeen1

1917
NYS adopts constiutional amendment giving women the right to vote in state elections
1928
Colonel Jacob Schnick patents the 1st electric shaver
1991
After 'Operation Desert Storm' ended in Feb '91,Iraquai soliders set fire to over 700 Kuwait oil  fires
The last one was extinguished on this date


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Thursday, November 7, 1861. :   The first Melbourne Cup is run.*

The Melbourne Cup is the major annual thoroughbred horse race in Australia. Sometimes referred to as "the race that stops a nation", it is run at Flemington Racecourse in Melbourne on the first Tuesday of November each year.

The first Melbourne Cup was run on 7 November 1861, and was attended by a crowd of around 4000. The race was won by Archer out of a field of 17 horses. Legend states that Archer had been walked from Nowra in NSW to the Cup in Melbourne, a distance of around 885 kilometres. However, shipping documents discovered many years later cast doubts upon that popular claim.

By the year 2000, attendance at the racing carnival was up to 120,000. Originally run over a distance of two miles, in 1972 the race was converted to 3200 metres, which is just short of two miles by 18.69 metres, or 61.30 feet.

*Tuesday, November 7, 1911. :   Australia's Federal Parliament selects the site for the Royal Australian Naval College.*

From the time that Australia was first colonised in 1788, up until 1859, Australia's naval defence depended on detachments from the Royal Navy in Sydney. A separate British naval station was established in Australia in 1859, while a Royal Navy squadron, paid for and mainatined by Australia, was maintained in Australian waters through to 1913.

In 1909, the decision was made to establish an Australian Fleet Unit. The first ships comprising this fleet arrived in Australian waters during November of 1910. These Commonwealth Naval Forces became the Royal Australian Navy on 10 July 1911, following the granting of this title by King George V.

On 7 November 1911, the Federal Parliament of Australia selected Captain's Point, Jervis Bay, as the site of the future Royal Australian Naval College. As the Australian Capital Territory was inland, it was determined that the national seat of government needed access to the ocean, so the Jervis Bay Territory was surrendered by New South Wales to the Commonwealth in 1915 under the "Jervis Bay Territory Acceptance Act 1915".


----------



## Tish

*World History

The Mary Celeste was a ship found abandoned off the coast of Portugal in 1872*. 
Originally named 'The Amazon' when it was first built in Nova Scotia in 1861, the 103-foot, 282-ton brigantine was renamed the 'Mary Celeste' in 1869 after changing hands several times.

On 7 November 1872, under the command of Captain Benjamin Briggs, the ship set sail from New York to Genoa, Italy. A month later, on December 4, it was found adrift and abandoned, yet its cargo of 1700 barrels of alcohol was intact. None of the Mary Celeste's crew or passengers was ever found. Theories have abounded as to what happened. The most logical was that the ship was hit by a seaquake, common in the Azores, where the ship would have been at that time. Evidence indicated that the quake had dislodged some of the alcohol barrels, dumping almost 500 gallons of raw alcohol into the bilge. The galley stove shook so violently that it was lifted up from its chocks, perhaps even sending sparks and embers flying. This, mixed with the alcohol fumes, possibly caused the crew and passengers to fear for their safety. They may have taken to the lifeboats, but were unable to catch up to the brig when the quaking subsided. Regardless of the theories, the mystery endures as to why the 'Mary Celeste' was abandoned.

*Born on this day

Thursday, November 7, 1867. :   Polish scientist Marie Curie is born.*

Marie Curie was born Maria Sklodowska on 7 November 1867, in Warsaw, Poland. She was unique for being one of the most celebrated scientists of all time, achieving her outstanding reputation at a time when her field was dominated almost exclusively by men. Working with her husband, Pierre Curie, her experiments on uranium minerals led to the discovery of two new elements, polonium and radium in 1898. In 1903 they shared the Nobel Prize for physics with Henri Becquerel. Curie became the first woman to teach at the Sorbonne University when she took over her husband's position as professor after his death in 1906.

Marie Curie was awarded a second Nobel prize in 1911, for chemistry, for her work on radium and its compounds. She was then offered the position of Director of the Laboratory of Radioactivity at the Curie Institute of Radium, established jointly by the University of Paris and the Pasteur Institute, for research on radioactivity and for radium therapy. Marie Curie died in 1934, ironically from the effects of prolonged exposure to radioactivity.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 7th
1786
The oldest U.S. musical organization,Stoughton Music Society was founded
1872
The cargo ship,"Mary Celeste' sails from Staten Island for Genova is mysteriously found abandoned 4 weeks later
1907
Delta Sigma Pi a professional fraternity organized to foster study of business at universities is founded in NYC
1967
Pres Lyndon Johnson signs bill to establish corportation for Public Broadcasting


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Tuesday, November 8, 1836. :   The printing press which is to print South Australia's proclamation as a British province arrives in the colony.*

Adelaide is the capital city of South Australia, the only Australian state to have been founded by free settlers, remaining entirely free of convicts during its early history. Adelaide was surveyed and designed by Colonel William Light, first Surveyor-General of South Australia, who also named Holdfast Bay, the site for the earliest landings of pioneers to South Australia.

It was into this port that South Australia's first printing press arrived. On 8 November 1836, Colonial Secretary and Chief Magistrate Robert Gouger arrived aboard the ship 'The Africaine', and settled near the site now referred to as 'The Old Gum Tree' at Glenelg North. Also aboard the 'Africaine' was Robert Thomas, who had arranged transport of the printing press, a Stanhope Invenit No. 200. It was another two days before Thomas and his family disembarked from the 'Africaine', and their luggage, including the press, was offloaded south of the Patawalonga Creek mouth.

Although South Australia was officially proclaimed on 19 February 1836 in England, the proclamation was made on 28 December 1836. Governor Hindmarsh made the announcement at the Old Gum Tree, but the actual proclamation had not yet been printed. On 30 December, Thomas was given orders to prepare for the print run of the proclamation. On 14 January 1837, the first 3 Acts of the new Executive Council of Government were printed, and two days later, 150 sheets were printed - the official "Proclamation Establishment of Government in SA".

*Australian Explorers

Monday, November 8, 1824. :   Explorers Hume and Hovell become the first Europeans to sight the Australian Alps.*

Hamilton Hume, born near Parramatta on 19 June 1797, was an Australian-born settler with excellent bush skills. He developed an interest in exploring when he was sent by Governor Macquarie in 1818 to find an overland route south from Sydney to Jervis Bay. On this occasion, accompanied by ex-convict James Meehan, Hume discovered discovered the rich, fertile land of the Goulburn Plains.

As a grazier, Hume was interested in exploring south of the known Sydney area in order to open up new areas of land, but could not gain Government support for his proposed venture. William Hovell was an English immigrant with little bush experience, a former ship's captain who was keen to assist Hume's expedition financially, and accompany him. The expedition was set up, and Hume and Hovell departed Hume's father's farm at Appin, southwest of Sydney, in early October 1824.

Although the two men argued for most of their journey, and even for many years after their return, the expedition was successful in many ways. Hume and Hovell were the first to discover the "Hume River", though it was later renamed by Sturt as the Murray River. On 8 November 1824, they became the first known Europeans to see the Australian Alps. Excited by the sight of the beautiful mountains, Hume wrote in his journal "... a prospect came into view the most magnificent, this was an immence [sic] high Mountain Covered nearly one fourth of the way down with snow, and the Sun shining upon it gave it a most brilliant appearance."


----------



## Tish

*World History

Monday, November 8, 1920. :   The first 'Rupert Bear' cartoon appears in the "Daily Express".*

Rupert Bear is the longest running cartoon character in the world. Created by artist Mary Tourtel, Rupert Bear, with his distinctive checked yellow scarf and slacks and bright red jumper, was developed in response to the rise of anthropomorphic characters appearing in other newspapers. Rupert made his debut in British newspaper the Daily Express on 8 November 1920 in a story entitled 'The Adventures of a Little Lost Bear'.

The little bear immediately appealed to readers, and Rupert Bear enjoyed increasing popularity through ensuing decades. The first collection of Rupert cartoons was published as an annual in 1935. By the 1950s, 1.7 million of the Rupert annuals were sold, and even today the Rupert Annual remains one of the top three Annual titles sold worldwide. Possibly Rupert's greatest achievement was when Beatle Paul McCartney developed the animated ‘Rupert and the Frog Song’, a production which won a British Academy of Film and Television Arts award.    

*Wednesday, November 8, 1939. :   Nazi leader Adolf Hitler survives an assassination attempt.*

Adolf Hitler was born on 20 April 1889 in Austria. In 1921, shortly after Germany's humiliating defeat in World War 1, he became leader of the National Socialist German Workers Party, commonly known as the Nazi Party. He then became chancellor of Germany from 1933 to 1945, and dictator, or Führer, of Nazi Germany between 1934 and 1945. Hitler was notorious for his heinous massacres of Jews, Romanys and other non-Aryan groups during World War II: these massacres became known as the Holocaust.

Over fifteen attempts were made to assassinate German Nazi leader Adolf Hitler between 1939 and 1945. The attempt on 8 November 1939 was made by George Elser, a swiss carpenter and watch maker who resented the Nazi control over labour unions. Elser placed a time bomb in a pillar behind the podium where Hitler was to give a speech in the Burgerbrau Beer Cellar. It was due to detonate at 9:20am. Hitler, however, ended his speech at 9:12 and departed suddenly. Eight others were killed and 65 wounded when the bomb exploded, but Hitler was nowhere in sight.

Elser was arrested and detained in Sachsenhausen concentration camp for the duration of the war. He was executed on 16 April 1945, shortly before WWII ended.

*Sunday, November 8, 1987. :   An IRA bomb explodes in Enniskillen, Northern Ireland, killing thirteen.*

Enniskillen is the county town of Fermanagh in Northern Ireland, close to the border with the Irish Republic. On 8 November 1987, a bomb exploded during a Remembrance Day service in the town, killing 11 and injuring 63. Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher declaimed the bombing as "utterly barbaric". Following the attack, the IRA lost much support its cause may have once engendered.

One of those killed was nurse Marie Wilson: her father Gordon Wilson, who was also injured in the attack, went on to become a leading campaigner for an end to violence in Northern Ireland. However, the tone of his campaign was one of forgiveness for the perpetrators of the tragedy. Ten years later, on Remembrance Day 1997, Gerry Adams, the leader of the IRA's political wing Sinn Féin, formally apologised for the bombing.

*Born on this day

Wednesday, November 8, 1922. :   Christiaan Barnard, the South African cardiac surgeon who performed the world's first open heart transplant, is born.*

Christiaan Barnard was born on 8 November 1922, in Beaufort West, South Africa. After studying and practising medicine in South Africa for a number of years, in 1956 he travelled to America to study surgery at the University of Minnesota. It was there that he chose to specialise in cardiology. Upon returning to South Africa, he was appointed cardiothoracic surgeon at the Groote Schuur Hospital in 1958. He also lectured at the University of Cape Town, and in 1961 he was made head of cardiothoracic surgery at the university.

Barnard performed the world's first open heart transplant surgery on 3 December 1967. 55-year-old diabetic and chronic heart disease patient, Louis Washkansky, had his diseased heart replaced with a healthy heart from Denise Darvall, a young woman with the same blood type, who had died in hospital after a car accident. The patient survived the operation, living for eighteen days before succumbing to double pneumonia brought on by the immuno-suppressive drugs he was taking.

Barnard went on to pioneer new techniques, including double transplants, artificial valves and using animal hearts for emergency treatment. Rheumatoid arthritis forced him to retire from surgery in 1983. He died from an acute asthma attack on 2 September 2001.


----------



## Pam

8th November

1605 Robert Catesby, the ringleader of the Gunpowder Plotters, was killed by gunshot, along with other conspirators at Holbeche House, on the border of Staffordshire. He was buried close by but the bodies of Catesby and fellow conspirator Percy were exhumed and decapitated and Catesby's head was placed on the side of the Parliament House. 

1656 The birth of Edmond Halley, English astronomer and mathematician best known for the comet named after him and for his work predicting its orbit. He also produced the first meteorological chart. 

1958 Melody Maker published the first British album charts.

1965 The bill abolishing the death penalty became law. (England, Scotland and Wales).


----------



## moviequeen1

1731
Benjamin Franklin opens the 1st library in North American colonies in Philadelphia
1837
Mount Holyoke in Massachusetts becomes the 1st U.S. women's college
1904
inventor/manufacturer,Harvey Hubbell receives 1st patent for separable electric attachment plug


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Wednesday, November 9, 1960. :   The Red and Green Kangaroo Paw is proclaimed the floral emblem of Western Australia.*

The Kangaroo Paw is a type of low-growing shrub native to Western Australia. This unusual plant gained its name by the apparent resemblance of its cluster of unopened flowers to a kangaroo's paw, being long and slender, like the forepaw of a kangaroo.

There are just twelve species of the genus 'Anigozanthos' to which the Kangaroo Paw belongs. Preferring sandy soil, in their native state they are found throughout southwest Western Australia, in the north around Geraldton and on the Swan Coastal Plain near Perth.

The Kangaroo Paw was first collected and described by French botanist Jacques-Julian Houton de Labillardiere near Esperance in 1792. On 9 November 1960, the Red and Green Kangaroo Paw, also known as Mangles' kangaroo paw, was proclaimed as the floral emblem of Western Australia. The announcement was made by Lieutenant Governor of Western Australia, His Excellency The Honourable Sir John Dwyer.


*Australian Explorers

Thursday, November 9, 1848. :   After a gruelling five-month journey through thick rainforest, Edmund Kennedy finally reaches Weymouth Bay in North Queensland.*

Edmund Kennedy was born in 1818 on Guernsey, one of the Channel Islands of the English channel. As a surveyor, he arrived in Sydney in 1840 where he joined the Surveyor-General's Department as assistant to Sir Thomas Mitchell. In 1845, he accompanied Mitchell on an expedition into the interior of Queensland (then still part of New South Wales), and two years later led another expedition through central Queensland, tracing the course of the Victoria River, later renamed the Barcoo.

In 1848 Kennedy left Rockingham Bay, north of Townsville, with 12 other men to travel to Cape York, intending to map the eastern coast of north Queensland. Dense rainforest and the barrier of the Great Dividing Range made the journey extremely difficult. By the time Kennedy's party reached Weymouth Bay on 9 November 1848, they were starving and exhausted. Kennedy left eight sick men and two horses at Weymouth Bay before continuing on with three white men and a loyal Aborigine named Jacky-Jacky.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Wednesday, November 9, 1960. :   John F Kennedy becomes the youngest elected president of the United States.*

John Fitzgerald Kennedy was born in Brookline, Massachusetts, on 29 May 1917. After completing his schooling, and prior to enrolling in Princeton University, he attended the London School of Economics for a year, where he studied political economy. Illness forced him to leave Princeton, after which he enrolled in Harvard University. He graduated from Harvard with a degree in international affairs in June 1940, then joined the US Navy, only entering politics after WWII.

After declaring his intent to run for President of the United States, Kennedy was nominated by the Democratic Party on 13 July 1960, as its candidate for president. He beat Vice-President Richard Nixon by a close margin in the general election on 9 November 1960, to become the youngest elected president in US history and the first Roman Catholic.

Kennedy's presidential term was cut tragically short when he was assassinated in Dallas, Texas, on Friday, 22 November 1963 while on a political trip through Texas.

*Tuesday, November 9, 1965. :   Northeast America suffers a blackout which affects thirty million people.*

Between 5:15 and 5:30pm on 9 November 1965, northeast America suffered a massive power outage. A faulty relay at the Sir Adam Beck Station No. 2 in Niagara Falls in Ontario, Canada, affected the electricity supply to the northeastern states of the USA and large parts of Canada. The blackout covered 207,000 square kilometres and lasted more than 13 hours. The faulty relay was catalyst to a domino effect as a number of escalating line overloads hit the main trunk lines of the grid, separating major generation sources from load centres, and weakening the entire system as each separated. Power stations in the New York City area automatically shut themselves off to prevent the surges coming through the grid from overloading their turbines.

The 1965 power outage was largely peaceful, with people assisting each other. Subsequent major outages have resulted in looting and riots.

*Thursday, November 9, 1989. :   The Berlin Wall is opened for the first time since 1961.*

Berlin is the capital city of Germany. Following WWII, it was divided into four sectors, with sectors being controlled by the Soviet Union, USA, the UK and France. Whilst the countries initially cooperated, governing the city jointly by a commission of all four occupying armies, tensions began to increase between the Soviet Union and the western allies with the development of the Cold War. The border between East and West Germany was closed in 1952, and movement of citizens between East and West Berlin also became more restricted, particularly as people continued to defect from East Germany via West Berlin. Shoppers from East Berlin tended to make their purchases in the western sector, where goods were cheaper and more readily available. This damaged the Soviet economy, as it was subsidising East Germany's economy.

Overnight on 13 August 1961 the Eastern and Western halves of Berlin were separated by barbed wire fences up to 1.83 metres high. Over the next few days, troops began to replace the barbed wire with permanent concrete blocks, reaching up to 3.6m high. Ultimately, the wall included over 300 watchtowers, 106km of concrete and 66.5km of wire fencing completely surrounding West Berlin and preventing any access from East Germany.

The wall remained as a barrier between East and West until 1989, when the collapse of communism led to its fall. On 9 November 1989, an international press conference began in East Berlin. Huge demonstrations against political repression had been continuing for months. At the conclusion of the peace conference, greater freedom of travel was announced for people of the German Democratic Republic. At midnight, the East German government allowed gates along the Wall to be opened after hundreds of people converged on crossing points. In the ensuing weeks, many people then took to the wall with hammers and chisels, dismantling it piece by piece.


----------



## Pam

9th November

1847 In Edinburgh, Dr James Young Simpson delivered Wilhelmina Carstairs while chloroform was administered to her mother, the first child to be born with the aid of anaesthetics. 

1888 At 3:30 a.m. in London's Whitechapel, 25-year-old Mary Kelly became Jack the Ripper's last known victim. The 'Ripper' was never caught, but the nature of the murders and of the victims drew attention to the poor living conditions in the East End of London and galvanised public opinion against the overcrowded, unsanitary slums. In the two decades after the murders, the worst of the slums were cleared and demolished. 

1961 Brian Epstein went to a lunchtime session at The Cavern in Liverpool to see for himself why his record shop was receiving so many requests for records by a group (the Beatles) that had apparently made none. He later became their manager. 

1992 Sir Ranulph Fiennes and Dr Michael Stroud set out on their unassisted crossing of the Antarctic. For 97 days they fought pain, starvation and snow blindness until they were eventually airlifted out after completing the first and the longest, unsupported journey in Polar history. They walked more than 1,350 miles across some of the most hostile terrain in the world, averaging more than 14 miles a day at temperatures as low as -45°C.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 9th
1620
After months of delays off the English coast,2 months at sea,the Mayflower spots land {Cape Cod,Massachusetts}
1938
Al Capp,cartoonist of'Lil'Abner' creates Sadie Hawkins Day
1944
The Red Cross wins Nobel Peace Prize
1980
Iraqui President/dictator,Saddam Hussein declares 'holy war' against Iran


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Thursday, November 10, 1791. :   The whaling industry in Australia, in which whales in Australian waters would be nearly hunted to extinction, begins*.   

The whaling industry in Australia began on 10 November 1791, just three years after the First Fleet arrived on Australian shores. Samuel Enderby Jnr, born in 1756 in England, was the son of Samuel Enderby, who established the whaling and sealing firm of Samuel Enderby & Sons. In 1791, Enderby Jnr arranged for whalers to carry convicts to Port Jackson in the Third Fleet, following reports from earlier captains of masses of whales in the southern oceans. Thus began the whaling industry which hunted the southern right whale virtually to extinction within just fifty years. One hundred and fifty years later, the humpback whale suffered the same fate.

It is only in more recent years that animal protection laws have allowed the whale numbers to increase. However, whales in southern waters are once again at risk from Japanese whalers who continue to flout the resolutions of the International Whaling Commission.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Friday, November 10, 1871. :   Henry Morton Stanley greets missing missionary and explorer David Livingstone in Africa with the immortal words, "Dr Livingstone, I presume?"*

Scottish-born David Livingstone spent over 30 years as a missionary in Africa, extensively exploring the continent's interior. Livingstone was popular among native tribes in Africa because he quickly learned African languages and had a keen understanding and sympathy for native people and their cultures. In 1855, he discovered and named the spectacular Victoria Falls on the Zambezi River.

Livingstone's lack of contact with the outside world over several years raised concerns for his welfare and prompted the New York Herald to send journalist Henry Morton Stanley to track him down in Africa. On 10 November 1871 Stanley met up with Livingstone, greeting him with the famous words "Dr. Livingstone, I presume?" The two men explored together briefly but Livingstone, weakened from dysentery, died less than two years later, on 30 April 1873.

*Tuesday, November 10, 1885. :   Gottlieb Daimler invents the first gas-engined motorcycle.*

The first motorcycle was actually a two-cylinder steam-powered creation, invented by American Sylvester Howard Roper in 1867. The predecessor to the motorcycle, however, was invented by German engine manufacturer Gottlieb Daimler on 10 November 1885. Daimler used the gas-powered four-stroke internal combustion engine invented by engineer Nicolaus August Otto in 1876, and attached it to a wooden bike. The new vehicle had one wheel in the front and one in the back, and a smaller spring-loaded outrigger wheel on each side. Each wheel was an iron-banded wooden-spoked wagon-type.

Daimler later teamed up with Karl Benz to form the Daimler-Benz Corporation, going on to build automobiles, rather than developing the motorcycle further.

*Born on this day

Saturday, November 10, 1483. :   Martin Luther, German theologian and catalyst to the Protestant Reformation, is born.*

Martin Luther was born on 10 November 1483, in Eisleben, Germany. At age 17 he enrolled in the University of Erfurt, gaining a Bachelor's degree in 1502 and a Master's degree in 1505. According to his father's wishes, Luther then enrolled in the law school of that university. A terrifying near-encounter with a lightning bolt in 1505 led Luther to abandon his law studies and enter a monastery, dedicated to serving God.

Luther struggled with the Roman Catholic church's demands that one could only earn favour with God through good works. Through his in-depth study of the Scriptures, he reached the realisation that salvation is a gift of God's grace, received by faith alone and by trust in Christ's death on the cross as the only means to that salvation.

It was this that led him to openly question the teachings of the Roman Catholic church, in particular, the nature of penance, the authority of the pope and the usefulness of indulgences. The Reformation of the church began on 31 October 1517, with Luther's act of posting his Ninety-Five Theses on the door of the Castle Church in Wittenberg, Germany. The document contained an attack on papal abuses and the sale of indulgences by church officials.

Controversy raged over the posting of the 95 Theses. Luther was excommunicated several years later from the Roman Catholic church for his attacks on the wealth and corruption of the papacy, and his belief that salvation would be granted on the basis of faith alone rather than by works. In 1521, the same year in which he was excommunicated, Luther was summoned before the Diet of Worms. The Diet was a general assembly of the estates of the Holy Roman Empire that occurred in Worms, Germany, from January to May in 1521. When an edict of the Diet called for Luther's seizure, his friends took him for safekeeping to Wartburg, the castle of Elector Frederick III of Saxony. Here, Luther continued to write his prolific theological works, which greatly influenced the direction of the Protestant Reformation movement.


----------



## Pam

10th November

1810 The birth of George Jennings, an English sanitary engineer and plumber who invented the first public flush toilets. He specialised in designing toilets that were 'as perfect a sanitary closet as can be made'. 

1871 Henry Morton Stanley, (Welsh journalist and explorer) having been sent out to Africa by his newspaper to find the Scottish missionary David Livingstone, finally made contact with him at Ujiji on Lake Tanganyika with the immortal words, ‘Dr Livingstone, I presume?'  

1942 Buoyant after the desert victory at El Alamein, British Prime Minister Winston Churchill said: 'This is not the end. It is not even the beginning of the end. But it is, perhaps, the end of the beginning.'


----------



## moviequeen1

1885
German engineer/inventor,Gottleib Damler debuts world's 1st motorcycle
1917
U.S. industrialist/philanthropist,Andrew Carneige forms Carneige Corp for scholarly and chairtable works
1954
The Marine Corps War memorial is unveiled in Arlington County,VA dedicated to  U.S. Marines who died defending the U.S. since 1775
Felix de Weldon sculpted the monument using the famous photo of Marines raising U.S. flag on Mount Suribachi during the battle of Iwo Jima


----------



## RadishRose

245th Birthday of the United States Marines.

On November 10, 1775, the *Marines* were founded , and the rest is history.


----------



## Pecos

RadishRose said:


> 245th Birthday of the United States Marines.
> 
> On November 10, 1775, the *Marines* were founded , and the rest is history.


If you ever get the opportunity to attend a Marine Corps ball, go for it.
The Marines know how do it up right!


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Thursday, November 11, 1880. :   Bushranger Ned Kelly is hanged in Melbourne.*

Ned Kelly, Australia's most famous bushranger, was born in December 1854 in Victoria, Australia. Kelly was twelve when his father died, and he was subsequently required to leave school to take on the new position as head of the family. Shortly after this, the Kellys moved to Glenrowan. As a teenager, Ned became involved in petty crimes, regularly targetting the wealthy landowners. He gradually progressed to crimes of increasing seriousness and violence, including bank robbery and murder, soon becoming a hunted man.

Many of Ned Kelly's peers held him in high regard for his stand of usually only ambushing wealthy landowners, and helped to keep his whereabouts from the police, despite the high reward posted for his capture. However, he was betrayed to the police whilst holding dozens of people hostage in the Glenrowan Inn in June, 1880. Wearing their famous armour, the Kelly brothers held a shootout with police. Gang members Dan Kelly, Steve Hart and Joe Byrne were killed, and Ned was shot twenty-eight times in the legs, which were unprotected by the armour. He survived to stand trial, and was sentenced to death by hanging, by Judge Redmond Barry on 29 October 1880. Ned Kelly was hanged in Melbourne on 11 November 1880.

*Tuesday, November 11, 1958. :   Victoria becomes the first Australian state to give official recognition to a floral emblem.*

Common Heath is a delicate shrub which grows to between 30 centimetres and 1 metre high. It has narrow, tapered leaves and fine, star-shaped flowers which range in colour from white through a variety of pinks to red. Bearing the scientific name of “Epacris impressa Labill”, the shrub was first found in Tasmania in 1793 by French biologist and explorer Jacques Labillardiere. Common Heath grows primarily in southern Victoria, through the damp country of the range foothills, coastal heath lands, the Grampians in the west and the Little Desert scrub. Besides Victoria and Tasmania, it is also found in parts of New South Wales and South Australia.

On 18 September 1951, representatives from a range of Victorian government departments, societies and individuals met and unanimously agreed that Common Heath should be adopted as the State floral emblem. Subsequently, on 11 November 1958, the pink form of Common Heath, Epacris impressa, was proclaimed the floral emblem of Victoria, making the southernmost mainland state the first in Australia to officially recognise a floral emblem.    



*Tuesday, November 11, 1975. :   Australia's Governor-General, Sir John Kerr, dismisses Gough Whitlam as Prime Minister.*

Edward Gough Whitlam, born on 11 July 1916, became the 21st Prime Minister of Australia on 2 December 1972. It was the first ALP electoral victory since 1946. The Whitlam government embarked on a massive legislative social reform program which was forward-thinking and progressive in many ways. Whilst initially popular, the fast pace of reform engendered caution amongst the electorate, and the economy was beset by high inflation combined with economic stagnation.

These conditions were the catalyst to the Australian constitutional crisis of 1975. The opposition Liberal-National Country Party coalition held a majority in the Senate, the upper house of Parliament. In an unprecedented move, the Senate deferred voting on bills that appropriated funds for government expenditure, attempting to force the Prime Minister to dissolve the House of Representatives and call an election. The Whitlam government ignored the warnings, and sought alternative means of appropriating the funds it needed to repay huge debts. With Whitlam unable to secure the necessary funds, the Governor-General, Sir John Kerr, dismissed Whitlam as Prime Minister on 11 November 1975, and appointed Liberal opposition leader Malcolm Fraser as caretaker Prime Minister. This was done on the condition that Fraser would seek a dissolution of both the House of Representatives and the Senate, thus precipitating a general election.

*Australian Explorers

Sunday, November 11, 1860. :   Explorers Burke and Wills first reach Cooper Creek on their expedition to cross Australia from south to north.*

Robert O'Hara Burke and William Wills led the expedition that was intended to bring fame and prestige to Victoria: being the first to cross Australia from south to north and back again, and to win for Victoria the right to build the overland telegraph line. With a huge party of men, horses, camel and equipment, they departed from Melbourne on 20 August 1860, farewelled by around 15,000 people. The cost of the expedition was almost 5,000 pounds, a phenomenal amount for the time.

After reaching Menindee, Burke decided the split the party, leaving one group to wait for more supplies to arrive at Menindee. Burke then pushed on with a smaller party to Cooper Creek. At this time, Cooper Creek represented the farthest point in Australia where any exploration had reached. This permanent water supply had been visited by Captain Charles Sturt in 1845 and Augustus Charles Gregory in 1858, and was an ideal point to establish a depot.

The Burke and Wills party arrived at Cooper Creek on 11 November 1860. They initially formed a depôt at Camp LXIII (Camp 63) while they conducted reconnaissance to the north. However, A plague of rats meant the party needed to move camp downstream, where they established another depôt, at Bullah Bullah Waterhole, which was dominated by a large coolibah tree, now infamously known as the "Dig Tree". This was Camp LXV (Camp 65) and here they built a stockade, naming it Fort Wills. It was from this point that the expedition to the Gulf of Carpentaria departed


----------



## Tish

*World History

Thursday, November 11, 1880. :   The term 'boycott' is created when British landowner Charles Boycott is ostracised by his tenants.*

Charles Cunningham Boycott was born in Norfolk in 1823. He came to Ireland to work as a land agent for Lord Erne, the local landowner in the Lough Mask area. The Irish National Land League, seeking to protect tenants from exploitation and demanding fairer rent, withdrew the local labour required to save the harvest on Lord Erne's estate. Captain Boycott refused the tenants' demands for rent relief, and was subsequently shunned by the community. The campaign against Boycott commenced on 11 November 1880. No-one, whether neighbours, shopkeepers or fellow worshippers in church, spoke to Captain Boycott. Before he left Ireland, his name had become synonymous with ostracisation, leading to the development of the term 'to boycott'.

*Monday, November 11, 1918. :   Today is Remembrance Day, marking the end of World War 1, in 1918.*

The first World War began in August 1914 and lasted for four years. At 5am on the morning of 11 November 1918, Germany, lacking manpower, weaponry and supplies, and facing imminent invasion, signed an armistice agreement with the Allies. This marked the end of World War 1, also known as the Great War. November 11 has come to be known as Remembrance Day or Armistice Day. Traditionally, British, Canadian, South African, Australian and New Zealand citizens observe the day with two minutes' silence at the 11th hour on the 11th day of the 11th month, which is the time that the armistice became effective.

The red poppy has come to be recognised as the symbol for Remembrance Day. It was chosen because of the poppies that bloomed across some of the worst battlefields of Flanders, an area in western Europe now spanned by Belgium, France and the Netherlands.


----------



## Pam

11th November

1724 The highwayman Joseph Blake, alias Blueskin, was hanged in London. He had attracted attention for attacking the nation's leading policeman and 'Thief Taker' Jonathan Wild with a pocket knife. The policeman was also a successful gang leader and became the most infamous criminal in Britain during the 18th century. The attack by Blake left Wild incapacitated for weeks, and his grip over his criminal empire started to slip during his recuperation. Like Blake, he too was later hanged for his crimes. 

1918 At the 11th hour on the 11th day of the 11th month of 1918, the Great War ended.

1919 Britain introduced a two minute silence at 11:00 a.m. to remember those who died in World War I. 

1921 The first British Legion Poppy Day.


----------



## moviequeen1

1865
Mary Edward Walker,the 1st U.S. Army female surgeon awarded Medal of Honor
1921
Pres. Warren G.Harding dedicates the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier at Arlington National Cemetary
1981 
Fernando Valenzuela,of the Los Angels Dodgers became the 1st pitcher to win both Rookie of the Year and the CY Young award in the same season
2015
a flawless 12 carat Blue Diamond sells for $48 mill at auction in Geneva,Switzerland


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Monday, November 12, 1894. :   Australian inventor Lawrence Hargrave demonstrates that it is possible for man to fly.*

Lawrence Hargrave was born in England in 1850, but emigrated to Australia in 1865. He took on an engineering apprenticeship in Sydney, and was always interested in a variety of experiments, particularly those to do with flying machines. Hargrave invented the box kite in 1893, and used it to further his aerodynamic studies.

On 12 November 1894, Hargrave linked four of his kites together, added a sling seat, and flew about five metres in the air on a beach near Wollongong, New South Wales. In doing so, he demonstrated that it was possible for man to build, and be transported in, a safe and stable flying machine. His radical design for a wing that could support far more than its own weight opened up opportunities for other inventors to develop the design for commercial purposes. Hargrave never patented his designs, so did not receive the recognition he deserved.

*Friday, November 12, 1943. :   The last of the World War II Japanese bombings raids against Australia occurs.*

Darwin, capital city of Australia's Northern Territory, was a strategically-placed naval port and airbase during World War II. On 19 February 1942, the city was attacked in a bombing raid by the Japanese, who launched two waves of planes comprising 242 bombers and fighters. At least 243 civilians and military personnel were killed, not counting the indigenous Australians whose deaths were not counted. Although it was a less significant target, a greater number of bombs were dropped than in the attack on Pearl Harbor. These attacks were the first of an estimated 64 air raids against Darwin during 1942-43.

Following the February raid, other parts of Australia including Darwin, northwest Western Australia and even regions of far north Queensland were subject to over one hundred more raids. Airport base areas attacked included Townsville, Katherine, Wyndham, Derby and Port Hedland, while Milingimbi, Exmouth Gulf and Horn Island were also targetted. 63 more Japanese raids occurred against Darwin and its immediate surroundings. The final attack occurred on 12 November 1943. There was only minor damage around the town of Darwin, and no casualties.    


*Australian Explorers

Wednesday, November 12, 1873. :   Colonel Warburton's exploration party is reduced to subsisting only on camel meat.*

Peter Warburton was an ex-navy Colonel who had served in India. After his retirement, he came to Australia, and was appointed to command the Police Forces of the Colony of South Australia. It was during this time that he developed his love of exploring. Warburton's goal was to complete the first crossing of the central Australian continent from east to west. In 1872, he was selected by Sir Thomas Elder, a Member of the Legislative Council to lead an expedition in an attempt to find a route from central Australia to Perth, and to report on what sort of country lay in between. His exploration party departed Alice Springs on 15 April 1873.

Warburton's expedition was the first in Australia to use only camels. Travelling through the desert was hard-going, and scarcity of water was huge problem. Warburton was notorious for capturing Aboriginal women with the intent of forcing them to reveal where native wells were located. The party suffered from lack of water and a steadily decreasing food supply. His despair was recorded in his journal entry of 12 November 1873, in which he wrote, "We have tried to do our duty, and have been disappointed in all our expectations. The country is terrible. I do not believe men ever traversed so vast an extent of continuous desert." By this date, the expedition party had used the last of its flour, sugar and tea, and was reduced to subsisting only on camel meat. Warburton included in his journal recipes for cooking and eating every part of a camel, including the head, tail, bones, tough hide, guts and feet.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Tuesday, November 12, 1799. :   A large red pillar of fire is seen in the sky above Hereford, England.*

On 12 November 1799, vivid electrical flashes lit up the sky above Hereford, England, at half-hour intervals commencing at 5:45am. Bright lights appeared, initially stationary, until they appeared to explode loudly, then continued across the sky, trailed by luminous, fiery streams. Something similar to a large pillar of fire then passed from north to south over Hereford.

On the same day across north and south America and western Europe, the Leonid meteor shower illuminated the sky with thousands of shooting stars for many hours. The Leonid meteor shower is an event which happens annually, in varying degrees of visibility and brightness, usually from November 12-17. In some years, the display is brighter than in others: a particularly brilliant display from the Leonid meteor shower was witnessed across north and central America on 12 November 1833. The Leonid shower that occurs every November is caused by the Earth passing through an especially dusty area of space, caused by the orbit of the Temple-Tuttle comet which passes near Earth's orbit every 33 years and leaves behind a dusty trail.    

*Tuesday, November 12, 1912. :   The bodies of Captain Robert Falcon Scott and his exploration companions are found in Antarctica.*

Robert Falcon Scott was born on 6 June 1868 in Devonport, England. He was a Royal Naval officer and explorer who commanded the National Antarctic Expedition in Discovery which began in 1900. On 31 December 1902, Scott's expedition reached the farthest point south of any known exploration party. Following new discoveries in the Antarctic region, Scott was keen to be the first to reach the South Pole. He took with him Lieutenant Henry Bowers, Dr. Edward Wilson, Petty Officer Edgar Evans and army Captain Lawrence Oates. Upon reaching the Pole on 17 January 1912, he found that Norwegian explorer Roald Amundsen had beaten him to it.

Scott's party made slow progress, due to a combination of particularly severe weather, and their own determination to forge ahead laden with their rock samples. Evans died after a fall which resulted in a quick physical and mental breakdown. Oates lost a foot to frostbite and was suffering residual effects of an old war wound. Feeling he was holding the party back, he departed their shelter one morning, uttering the famous words, "I am just going outside. I may be some time." He did not return.

The bodies of the remaining three members of Scott's party were found in their camp on 12 November 1912, just twenty kilometres from a substantial depot of supplies. With them were their diaries detailing their journey and their demise. A large cairn made of ice was constructed over the men's bodies, and topped with a cross made from skis. It was not until February of the following year that the rest of the world heard the news.    

*Wednesday, November 12, 1980. :   Saturn's rings are photographed in high resolution for the first time.*

The rings of Saturn were first observed by Italian astronomer Galileo Galilei in 1610, using a primitive telescope. Ever since then, scientists have sought to unravel the mystery of what formed the rings and why they are there. The first "close-up" photographs of Saturn and its rings were taken by the USA Jupiter/Saturn Flyby & Interstellar Probe, Pioneer 11, in 1979. The pictures were low resolution, but an improvement on previous photographs taken via telescopes.

The unmanned Voyager 1 spacecraft was launched in September 1977. On 12 November 1980, it passed within 124,000 km of the clouds surrounding Saturn, and took vivid photographs which showed bands of yellow and orange clouds circling the planet at hundreds of kilometres an hour. The high resolution photographs enabled scientists to count over 100 separate rings, instead of the six broad bands visible from Earth.

After photographing both Jupiter and Saturn, Voyager 1 continued towards deep space. In 1998 it became the most distant man-made object in the universe, and in 2003 reached the edge of the Solar System. Its ultimate mission is to reach the heliopause, the boundary where the sun's influence ends as its solar wind is stopped by the interstellar medium (ISM). The ISM is the matter and energy content that exists between the stars within a galaxy. Voyager 1 is expected to reach the heliopause in 2013.


----------



## Pam

12th November

1595 The death of Admiral Sir John Hawkins chief architect of the Elizabethan navy. Among his many other roles, he rebuilt older ships and helped design the faster ships that withstood the Spanish Armada in 1588.

1660 English author John Bunyan was arrested for preaching without a licence. He refused to give up preaching and remained in jail for 12 years.

1847 The first public demonstration of the use of chloroform as an anaesthetic was given by James Simpson, at Edinburgh University.

1919 The first flight from England to Australia started at Hounslow, with Ross and Smith in a Vickers Vimy. They landed safely on 13th December 1919.


----------



## moviequeen1

1936
Eugene O'Neill received Nobel Prize for Literature
1941
Alama Hilton,1st American female test pilot for commerical aircraft,made her 1st test flight for Piper Aircraft in Lock Haven,Pa
1966
astronaut,Buzz Aldrin takes the 1st 'space selfie' photo of himself performing extravechicular activity during the Gemini space mission


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Thursday, November 13, 2003. :   Queensland adopts maroon as its official state colour.*

The colour "maroon" has long been associated with the state of Queensland because of its connection to sport in Queensland. In particular, maroon, together with gold, represent rugby league club the Brisbane Broncos.

On 13 November 2003, Queensland formally adopted the colour maroon as its official state colour. The announcement was made by the Governor in Council, and a specific shade of maroon was selected. The colour can be viewed on the Queensland Government's website, under "Flags, Emblems and Icons".


----------



## Tish

*World History

Thursday, November 13, 1862. :   Lewis Carroll begins writing 'Alice's Adventures in Wonderland'.*

Alice's Adventures in Wonderland is a work of children's fiction by British mathematician and author Reverend Charles Lutwidge Dodgson under the pseudonym Lewis Carroll. The story of a bored girl named Alice, who had amazing adventures after she fell through a rabbit-hole, was made up by Carroll as he rowed up the Thames River with three young girls, Lorina, Alice and Edith Liddell. Alice, aged 10, asked Carroll to write down the story: Carroll began writing down the story on 13 November 1862, entitling it "Alice's Adventures Under Ground".

A longer version of the story was later published under the title of Alice's Adventures in Wonderland. A sequel was published in 1871 as "Through the Looking-Glass and What Alice Found There". In 1886 a facsimile of Alice's Adventures under Ground, the original manuscript Dogdson gave Alice, was also published.

*Friday, November 13, 1970. :   Half a million people are killed as a devastating cyclone hits East Pakistan.*

The area once known as East Pakistan (now Bangladesh) lies in the Ganges Delta, a densely populated, low-lying region of the Indian sub-continent. Typically experiencing a humid, warm rainy monsoon from June to October, the area is often hit by tropical cyclones that form in the warm waters of the Bay of Bengal.

On the night of 12 November 1970, a tropical cyclone in the Bay of Bengal approached the coast of East Pakistan. In the early hours of November 13, winds exceeding 190 km/h, combined with an exceptionally high tide of 5 to 6 metres, drove a tidal surge into the region, carrying ocean water many kilometres inland. Widespread flooding drowned many people in their homes before they even knew the cyclone had hit. The official death toll was posted at 150,000, with 100,000 people missing, but later estimates put the figure closer to 500,000. Some researchers have reason to believe the death toll was nearly one million. The West Pakistani government failed to respond quickly to the crisis: this proved the catalyst to political turmoil which resulted in independence for Bangladesh in 1971.

*Wednesday, November 13, 1985. :   23,000 are killed after a volcanic eruption in Colombia.*

Nevado del Ruiz is the northernmost historically active volcano in South America. With an elevation of 5,321m, the volcano is capped by snow and ice. Around mid-year of 1985, rumblings began in the volcano, increasing in intensity, but residents of Armero, lying in a valley beneath the shadow of the volcano some 90km from Colombia's capital city of Bogota, were told there was no danger. During the afternoon of 13 November 1985, the volcano emitted a burst of ash. Residents of Armero were ordered to evacuate, but the order was abandoned when the volcano quietened down again early in the evening.

At around 9pm local time, Nevado del Ruiz erupted. Pyroclastic flows consisting of hot gas, ash and rock melted ice and snow at the summit, forming lahars up to 50m thick that rushed down several river valleys at speeds of up to 50km per hour. Some of these lahars, which are mixtures of rock, mud, water and other debris, travelled more than 100 kilometres. Armero was buried under at least 8 metres of ash, mud and debris. Around 23,000 people in the city were killed. Armero has not been excavated. After the 1985 eruption, the government declared the site of the buried city to be "holy ground". Nevado del Ruiz remained active for several more years, erupting again in 1991 and 1992.

*Born on this day

Wednesday, November 13, 1850. :   Novelist and poet, Robert Louis Stevenson, is born.*

Robert Louis Stevenson was born on 13 November 1850, in Edinburgh, Scotland. Originally studying law, he never practised and instead devoted himself to writing. One of the most well-read adventure writers of the eighteenth century, he is best known for novels such as 'Kidnapped', 'Treasure Island' and 'The Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde'. He was also a poet, and published 'A Child's Garden of Verses' in 1885.

Stevenson suffered from tuberculosis for much of his life. Seeking a climate more favourable to his health, he and his family settled in Western Samoa in 1889. The natives regarded him with affection, and called him Tusitala, meaning "teller of tales". Stevenson died in Samoa on 3 December 1894.


----------



## Pam

13th November

1002 English king Aethelred II ordered the killing of all Danes in England, known today as the St. Brice's Day massacre. 

1642 First English Civil War: At the Battle of Turnham Green (Middlesex), the Royalist forces withdrew in the face of the Parliamentarian army and failed to take London. Charles and his army retreated to Oxford for secure winter quarters. 

1916 World War One : The final Battle of the Somme, on the River Ancre. By the end of the battle, (which started on 1st July 2016) the British Army had suffered 420,000 casualties including 19,240 fatalities on the first day alone. The French lost 200,000 men and the Germans nearly 500,000. The Battle of the Somme epitomised the futility of trench warfare and the indiscriminate slaughter of so many men.

1936 King Edward VIII told the Prime Minister, Stanley Baldwin, that he intended to marry twice divorced Mrs. Simpson.


----------



## moviequeen1

1931
Hattie Caraway{D,AK} became the 1st woman U.S. senator
1942
U.S. draft age is lowered from 21 to 18
1982
The Vietnam War memorial opens in Washington,DC with over 58,000 names of U.S. soldiers killed or missing in Vietnam War


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Tuesday, November 14, 1939. :   The world's oldest dog on record, a Blue Heeler named 'Bluey', dies, aged 29 years.*

The Blue Heeler is a hardy breed of dog developed in Australia. Also known as the Australian Cattle dog, the Blue Heeler was developed by colonists in the 1800s by crossing Dingo-blue merle Collies to Dalmatians and black and tan Kelpies. This produced an excellent working dog, capable of driving large herds of cattle through the harsh conditions of the outback.

According to Guinness World Records, the world's oldest known dog was a Blue Heeler, appropriately named "Bluey", owned by Les Hall of Rochester in the Australian state of Victoria. Born on 7 June 1910, Bluey died on 14 November 1939 at the age of twenty-nine years, five months, and seven days.


*Sunday, November 14, 1954. :   The Santa Gertrudis cattle breed in Australia is consolidated as a viable industry with the first auction of animals.*

Santa Gertrudis is a breed of cattle which originated in the United States of America. It was produced by the crossing of Shorthorns with Brahmans, in an attempt to find a balance of cattle which produced high-quality meat, yet could thrive in southern Texas's semi-tropical climate. The fact that it could survive humid, tropical climates proved to be an attraction for Australian cattle breeders.

The breed was first introduced in Australia in 1952 by King Ranch Australia, an off-shoot of King Ranch in the United States which established the Santa Gertrudis breed. 75 bulls and 200 heifers were initially imported. After setting up headquarters at Warwick, in southern Queensland, King Ranch held its first auction of 12 Santa Gertrudis bulls on 14 November 1954. The average price of a stud bull was 1100 guineas, the equivalent of about $38,000 in 2009 values.

Further beasts were imported also in 1954, and from this small population, the breed spread to all other states and territories in Australia. An embargo was placed on the importation of any further cattle up until the Cocos Island Quarantine Station was established in 1981. This was to prevent the possible introduction of Blue-Tongue Disease.

The Santa Gertrudis is now one of Australia's leading breeds of cattle. It is highly prized for its meat quality and hardiness in Australian conditions.    


*New Zealand History

Wednesday, November 14, 1990. :   The New Zealand Aramoana Massacre ends with the death of the gunman.*

Aramoana is a small seaside township not far from Dunedin on New Zealand's South Island. Its name comes from the Maori language and means "pathway to the sea". The town is positioned at the mouth of Otago Harbour, where the main channel is kept clear by an artificial breakwater known as the Aramoana Mole. A monument now stands among the sand-dunes near the Aramoana Mole - a monument to the victims of a massacre.

David Gray was a 33-year-old unemployed gun collector who, without warning, went on a killing rampage with an assault rifle. He began with his neighbour Garry Holden, with whom he'd had a long-standing conflict over a variety of issues. After wounding one of Holden's daughters, Gray set the house on fire, then continued to shoot indiscriminately at passing vehicles and people, both adults and innocent children. He entered houses, shooting randomly, and shot dead officer Sergeant Stewart Guthrie who had attempted to subdue Gray. When Gray finally challenged the police to shoot him, they complied, ending the two-day shooting rampage on 14 November 1990.

In the aftermath, it was found that Holden's daughter and the daughter of his girlfriend had died in the house fire. The total number of victims was 13. Although later investigations showed that Gray's mental condition had deteriorated in the months prior to the killings, no specific catalyst to the massacre was ever identified.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Friday, November 14, 1902. :   The incident with Theodore Roosevelt that spurred the creation of the teddy bear occurs.*

Theodore (Teddy) Roosevelt was the 26th president of the United States. He was respected for his activities as a writer, explorer and soldier, and he was known for both his energy and his compassion.

Stories vary regarding the origin of the teddy bear, but they all have a common theme. Late in 1902, Roosevelt was working to solve a border dispute between Mississippi and Louisiana. He took time out to join in a hunting expedition in Mississippi. The President was unsuccessful in shooting any game so, on 14 November 1902, the hunting party brought a bear cub to the camp so the president could shoot it. Roosevelt refused, because the animal did not have a chance to defend itself. In a different version of the story, Roosevelt came upon an older bear that was already wounded. He refused to shoot it for sport, but did order that it be put out of its misery in a mercy killing. In yet another version, the party hunted down an old bear to the point of exhaustion, and set their dogs upon it before tying it to a tree so the President could shoot the bear. Regardless of the actual sequence of events, the outcome remained the same - Roosevelt would not shoot a defenceless bear.

The story was picked up by political cartoonist Clifford Berryman, who depicted the President refusing to shoot the defenceless creature. Interestingly, the original illustration differs from the version which appeared in the newspapers. The redrawn version showed a much smaller bear, fearful and decidedly "cuter" than the original fierce beast. This doctored version, where the president refused to shoot a young cub, became the story preferred by the people.

Following the appearance of the story in the newspapers, New York shopkeeper Morris Michtom displayed in his shop window two toy bears his wife had made, and sought permission from the president to call them "Teddy's bears". Michtom then started mass-producing the bears, and within a year had established his own company called the Ideal Novelty and Toy Company. This is considered to be the birth of the Teddy bear, although again, versions vary. The bear considered to be the original 1903 teddy bear was given to the Smithsonian institute by Teddy Roosevelt's grandson, and now resides in the National Museum of American History.

*Thursday, November 14, 1963. :   The island of Surtsey, off Iceland, is created by a volcanic explosion.*

Surtsey, meaning Surtur's island in Icelandic, is a volcanic island off the southern coast of Iceland. Prior to 1963, the island did not exist. It was formed in a volcanic eruption which began 130 metres below sea level, and reached the surface on 14 November 1963. Initial volcanic rumblings started a few days earlier, as evidenced when a seismograph in Reykjavík recorded weak tremors. After emerging through to the surface on November 14, the volcanic explosions continued. After a few days the new island, formed mainly of scoria, an igneous rock containing many gas bubbles, measured over 500 metres in length and had reached a height of 45 metres.

The eruptions continued through to June 1967, at which point the island reached its maximum size of 2.7 km². At this stage, the island's highest point was 174 metres above sea level. Erosion from wind and the ocean has gradually diminished the size of the island, and in 2005, it was only 1.4 km² in size. The first signs of life on the island appeared as insects moved in during 1964, and mosses and lichens began to grow in 1965. Since then, as bird colonies have moved in, more plant species have also been established. The island is now a protected nature reserve, with limited numbers of scientists permitted to land there. Tourists and visitors are not allowed.

*Born on this day

Monday, November 14, 1650. :   King William III of England, also known as William of Orange, is born.*

William III of England was born on 14 November 1650, in The Hague, Netherlands. He became the Sovereign Prince of Orange at his birth because his father died of smallpox eight days before he was born. Known by many titles including William III of England, William II of Scotland and William of Orange, he was King of England and Ireland from 13 February 1689, and King of Scotland from 11 April 1689. As a Protestant, William participated in many wars against the powerful Roman Catholic King of France, Louis XIV.

After James II of England ascended the throne in 1685, the English feared that the king’s policies were directed too much towards restoring the power of the Roman Catholic church. In June 1688, a group of political figures known as the "Immortal Seven" secretly invited William to bring an army of liberation to England. William and a force of about 15,000 men landed at southwest England on 5 November 1688. James, his support base dissolved, was allowed to escape to France, and William had no wish to make him a martyr for Roman Catholicism. Whilst the Scottish parliament accepted the new rulers, Ireland, being mostly Catholic, remained loyal to the deposed king and had to be taken by force. In 1690 William led the army that defeated James and his Irish partisans at the Battle of the Boyne, and members of Parliament accepted him in order to restore their own power.

*Saturday, November 14, 1868. :   Steele Rudd, Australian journalist and author of "On Our Selection", is born.*

Steele Rudd was born Arthur Hoey Davis at Drayton near Toowoomba, Queensland, on 14 November 1868, the eighth child of a family that eventually had thirteen children. When he was six years old, his father moved the entire family into a small slab hut on their new selection at Emu Creek, acquired under the Land Settlement Act. The experiences of the young Arthur growing up in the slab hut formed the basis for his stories of the pioneering life which featured in much of his writing. His pseudonym came from a combination of his interest in writing and rowing: 'Steele" came from the name of an English essayist, and "Rudd" was a shortening of the word 'rudder', which allowed him to incorporate his love of rowing into his name.

Steele Rudd wrote 24 books and 6 plays. Specialising in short stories of country life, Rudd is best known for his short stories satirising life "On Our Selection". These stories feature Dad and Dave in a humorous account of life on a plot of land 'selected' in the late 1800s in Australia. "On Our Selection", published in 1899, sold over 250,000 copies in its day, and the stories were later incorporated into radio serials and movies.


----------



## Pam

14th November

1687 The death of Eleanor 'Nell' Gwyn, long-time mistress of King Charles II of England and mother of two of his illegitimate children. 

1864 Franz Müller, a German tailor, who had murdered Thomas Briggs in the first murder committed on a British train (on 9th July) was publicly hanged at Newgate prison.

1896 The speed limit for horseless carriages in Britain was raised from 4 mph (2 mph in towns) to 14 mph. It was marked by the first London to Brighton Car Run, which only became a regular and official event from 1927, when it was sponsored by the Daily Sketch.

1948 Birth of Prince Charles (Charles Philip Arthur George), Prince of Wales and an enthusiastic and concerned environmentalist. 

1973 Princess Anne married Captain Mark Phillips at Westminster Abbey.


----------



## moviequeen1

1883
Robert Louis Stevenson's book'Treasure Island' is published
1889
Nellie Bly,New World reporter begins her attempt to surpass fictious journey of Jules Verne's 'Phileas Fogg' by traveling around the world in under 80 days. She succeeds in 72 days,6 hrs
1896
The power plant at Niagara Falls begins operation
1960
Ray Charles version of'Georgia On My MInd' reaches #1 on Billboard charts,stays there for 7 weeks
2018
a painting by Edward Hopper'Chop Suey' sells for a record $92 million at auction in NYC


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Tuesday, November 15, 1791. :   Australia's first successful grape vine is planted.*

When the first Fleet landed in New South Wales in 1788, the members of the colony were poorly equipped for the Australian conditions. The colony needed to be self-supporting, but the seeds which had been brought from England had either gone mouldy on the long sea voyage, damaged by the salt and humidity, or simply could not survive in the harsh Australian soil and climate. English tools were also unable to stand up to the rocky soil, and broke easily, while the convicts themselves were unwilling workers.

In April 1788, Captain Arthur Phillip explored beyond Port Jackson. He travelled as far as he could by boat up Sydney Harbour, tracing the Parramatta River to the point where Parramatta itself was established six months later, as Rose Hill. Here, grape vines were planted. Grape vines had been planted in Sydney from the colony's earliest days, but were unable to survive. On 15 November 1791, the first grape vine to survive in Australia was planted at Parramatta - the beginning of a later thriving industry.

*Thursday, November 15, 1838. :   The perpetrators of the Myall Creek Massacre in New South Wales are acquitted.*

On 10 June 1838, a gang of stockmen, heavily armed, rounded up between 40 and 50 Aboriginal women, children and elderly men at Myall Creek Station, not far from Inverell in New South Wales. 28 Aborigines were murdered. It was believed that the massacre was payback for the killing of several colonists in the area, yet most of those massacred were women and children.

At a trial held on 15 November 1838, twelve Europeans were charged with murder but acquitted. Another trial was held on November 26, during which the twelve men were charged with the murder of just one Aboriginal child. They were found guilty, and seven of the men were hanged in December under the authority of Governor George Gipps.

*Saturday, November 15, 2008. :   Today is Steve Irwin Day.*

Stephen Robert "Steve" Irwin was born on 22 February 1962 in Essendon, Melbourne, Victoria. He moved to Queensland when he was still a child, where his parents developed and ran the Queensland Reptile and Fauna Park. In 1991, Irwin took over the running of the park, which was later renamed "Australia Zoo".

As a passionate environmentalist, Irwin became known for the television program "The Crocodile Hunter", an unconventional wildlife documentary series which he hosted with his wife Terri Irwin. Irwin's outgoing personality, energetic vitality and outrageous antics in the series made him an international celebrity. He also starred in Animal Planet documentaries, including The Croc Files, The Crocodile Hunter Diaries, and New Breed Vets.

Australia lost one of its most popular icons and ambassadors in the early afternoon of 4 September 2006. Steve Irwin was filming an underwater documentary off the Great Barrier Reef, when he was fatally pierced in the heart by a stingray barb. He is survived by his wife Terri, daughter Bindi, born in 1998 and son Robert (Bob), born in 2004.

Many have sought to commemorate Steve Irwin's unique and powerful influence as an environmentalist. As of 2008, November 15 was designated Steve Irwin Day, an annual celebration of Irwin's remarkable life and personality.    

*New Zealand History

Wednesday, November 15, 1769. :   James Cook takes formal possession of New Zealand*

In 1769, Lieutenant James Cook was appointed to chart the transit of Venus. After completing his scientific mission of observing the transit of Venus from the islands of Tahiti, James Cook then was under secret orders to search for Terra Australis Incognita, the great continent which some believed to extend round the pole. Shortly after observing the transit of Venus, Cook came across New Zealand, which had already been discovered by Abel Tasman in 1642. Early in October 1769, a 12-year-old cabin boy named Nicholas Young first sighted New Zealand, and two days later the 'Endeavour' anchored in Poverty Bay, which Cook originally named as Endeavour Bay. Cook and two botanists, Joseph Banks and Daniel Solander, went ashore at the future site of Gisborne on 9 October.

Cook went on to spend some months in New Zealand, charting the coastline. On 15 November 1769, James Cook took formal possession of New Zealand, raising the British flag at Mercury Bay, on the east coast of the Coromandel Peninsula.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Friday, November 15, 1940. :   During the Blitz, the German air-force bombs the city of Coventry, almost completely destroying it.*

The Blitz was an intense bombing campaign in England in World War II by the German airforce, the Luftwaffe. The Blitz took its name from the German word Blitzkrieg, meaning 'Lightning War'. Hundreds of civilians were killed, and many more injured, in the initial attack on London which took place on 7 September 1940. The first raids were concentrated on the heavily populated East End, as about 300 bomber planes attacked the city over a 90 minute period.

On 15 November 1940, the Luftwaffe bombed the city of Coventry in a raid which lasted more than 10 hours. Between 380 and 554 people were killed and several hundred injured. The city's 14th century cathedral was virtually destroyed, along with over 4300 homes and three-quarters of the city's factories. A new cathedral has since been built, standing alongside the ruins of the old cathedral as a monument to courage and sacrifice.

Prior to the attacks on England, the German airforce had spent a month attempting to decimate the British airforce. Failure to achieve this objective had resulted in the Blitz, designed to crush the morale of the British people. The Blitz lasted for over 8 months, killed about 43,000 civilians and destroyed over one million homes. During the Blitz, the Luftwaffe lost most of its experienced aircrew and hundreds of aircraft. By drawing the focus away from the British air force, it gave the RAF time to regroup and rebuild. Despite the Luftwaffe's best attempts, the British people never lost their morale or their fighting spirit.

*Thursday, November 15, 2001. :   A stowaway cat nicknamed "Colin's" accidentally begins an epic journey from Port Taranaki in New Zealand to South Korea.*

A stray cat nicknamed "Colin's" made international fame when she accidentally stowed away on a tanker at Port Taranaki, in New Plymouth, New Zealand, bound for South Korea, 9,600km away. Named after the manager of the Port Taranaki tanker terminal in New Plymouth, New Zealand, who originally owned her, Colin's Cat had lived at Westgate Port's tanker terminal, Port Taranaki, after her owner moved on nine years earlier, and soon became popular with the employees.

On 15 November 2001, a South Korean sailor took Colin's on board the tanker "Tomiwaka" to feed her, and both employee and cat fell asleep: when they woke, the tanker was already sailing. The Port staff quickly missed their mascot moggy, checking immediately with all tankers that had visited the port to see whether the cat was on board. After she was located, a concerted effort was organised to reunite Colin's with her numerous owners. The tanker captain, Chang Seong-mo, emailed photos of her back to the port to reassure staff that she was alive and had even found her "sea-legs".

The Whiskas pet food company played a crucial role in reuniting Colin's with the Port staff, organising flights for Westgate's duty superintendent Gordon MacPherson to collect the cat in Korea and fly her back to New Zealand. On 4 December 2001, Colin's arrived in Yeosu, South Korea; quarantine officers in South Korea and New Zealand allowed the cat to return home immediately.

For many years, Colin's cat enjoyed a peaceful retirement at the port, guaranteed a lifetime supply of pet food from Whiskas, and yearly veterinary checks funded by the pet food company. She died at the age of 16 on 15 May 2007, and was buried in the garden close to the entrance to the watch house, which was her favourite spot. A plaque commemorates the unusual story of Colin's.


----------



## Pam

15th November

1577 English explorer and navigator Sir Francis Drake began his voyage to sail around the world. 

1897 The birth of Aneurin Bevan, often known as Nye Bevan, Welsh Labour Party politician who was the Minister for Health in the post-war Attlee government. He spearheaded the establishment of the National Health Service, to provide medical care free at point-of-need to all Britons. 

1899 The SS St. Paul became the first ship to receive radio messages, transmitted from the Needles wireless station off the Isle of Wight. 

1899 Winston Churchill was captured by the Boers while covering the war as a reporter for the Morning Post. He escaped a few weeks later.

1968 The liner Queen Elizabeth completed her final passenger voyage when she landed at Southampton. She was sold to a US group who planned to moor her in Florida as a tourist attraction. She was replaced by the new liner the QE2.


----------



## moviequeen1

1777
article of Confederation,the 1st U.S. Constitution is approved by the Continential Congress
1904
businessman/inventor,King Gillette patents Gillette razor blade
1969
Wendy's hamburger,U.S. fast food chain founded by Dave Thomas opens in Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Sunday, November 16, 1919. :   The first south to north transcontinental flight across Australia occurs.*

The first Australian to demonstrate that man could fly was Lawrence Hargrave, who was born in England in 1850, but emigrated to Australia in 1865. Hargrave invented the box kite in 1893, and used it to further his aerodynamic studies. In November 1894, Hargrave linked four of his kites together, added a sling seat, and flew about five metres in the air on a beach near Wollongong, New South Wales. In doing so, he demonstrated that it was possible for man to build, and be transported in, a safe and stable flying machine. His radical design for a wing that could support far more than its own weight opened up opportunities for other inventors to develop the design for commercial purposes.

The first domestic airmail service in Australia commenced in Melbourne in July 1914. Five years later, technology had developed to the point where the first south to north transcontinental flight was made possible. The flight was undertaken by Captain Henry N Wrigley and Sergeant Arthur William Murphy, flying a B.E.2E aircraft. The purpose of the flight was to survey the route for competitors in the first England to Australia air race. Wrigley and Murphy departed Point Cook, Victoria on 16 November 1919 and reached Darwin, Northern Territory on 12 December. It took the pair 46 flying hours to cover the 2,500 miles (4023 km).    


*Tuesday, November 16, 1920. :   Australian airline Qantas is founded.*

In 1919, Australia's Federal Government offered a £10,000 prize for the first Australians to fly from England to Australia within 30 days. Two men who sought to take up the challenge were W Hudson Fysh and Paul McGinness, former Australian Flying Corps officers who had served together at Gallipoli. The venture required substantial funding, and the men's plans were thwarted when a wealthy would-be sponsor died and the money was not released from his estate. However, the setback directed Fysh and McGinness toward another undertaking - that of a regular air service to remote settlements in the outback.

Fysh and McGinness were contracted by the Federal Defence Department to survey part of the original race route by motor car. The arduous journey of almost 2200km from Longreach in northwestern Queensland to Katherine in the Northern Territory in a Model T Ford highlighted the need for transport services for remote communities. After securing financing from another wealthy grazier, Fergus McMaster, the 'Queensland and Northern Territory Aerial Services', or Qantas, was born. McMaster stated that Qantas was founded in Winton, western Queensland, as that was the location of the only meeting the directors - McMasters, Fysh, McGinness and mechanic, former flight sergeant Arthur Baird - ever had. Papers formally establishing the service were signed in the Gresham Hotel in Brisbane on 16 November 1920. The company, which soon moved its operations to the more central town of Longreach, operated air mail services subsidised by the Australian government from 1922, linking railheads in western Queensland. In 1934, QANTAS Limited and Britain's Imperial Airways, forerunner of British Airways, formed a new company, Qantas Empire Airways Limited. QEA commenced services between Brisbane and Singapore using deHavilland DH-86 Commonwealth Airliners. In 1935 the first overseas passenger flight from Brisbane to Singapore was operated in a journey which took four days.

Most of the QEA fleet was taken over by the Australian government for war service between 1939 and 1945, and many of these aircraft were lost in action. After the war, QEA experienced severe financial losses, and the airline was taken over by the government under Labor Prime Minister Ben Chifley. In 1967, the name was changed to Qantas Airways Limited.

*Wednesday, November 16, 1938. :   The Waterside Workers' Strike, which earns Robert Menzies the nickname of 'Pig-Iron Bob', begin*s.

Robert Gordon Menzies entered politics in 1928 after being elected to Victoria’s Legislative Council for East Yarra. After six years in Victorian state politics as Attorney-General and Minister for Railways (1928–34), he was elected to federal parliament as member for Kooyong. From 1935, Menzies was Deputy leader of the United Australia Party under Joseph Lyons, as well as Attorney-General and Minister for Industry.

On 16 November 1938, members of the Waterside Workers' Union at Port Kembla in New South Wales refused to load cargo of pig-iron onto the steamer Delfram. Around 400 tons of pig-iron had already been loaded when the men held a stop-work meeting at 1pm, based on their belief that the pig-iron was not intended for Singapore, as they had been told, but bound for Japan. Japan was already seen a major threat in the Pacific.

In his position as Attorney-General, Menzies was forced to intervene. Reminding the unions that the League of Nations had not imposed trade sanctions against Japan, he threatened to invoke the Transport Workers Act against the unions if they did not load the pig-iron. Due to the ongoing strike action, the steelworks were closed, forcing many workers into unemployment. After a dispute lasting nine weeks and resulting in an estimated cost of £100,000 in lost wages and £3000 for the owners of the Delfram which lay idle at Port Kembla throughout that time, the workers agreed to load the remaining pig-iron. Union leaders met with the Prime Minister and Robert Menzies to settle the terms later that week. The entire incident earned Robert menzies the nickname of "Pig-Iron Bob", which remained with him throughout his political career, and followed him into the history books.

*Australian Explorers

Tuesday, November 16, 1824. :   Hume and Hovell become the first white men to sight the Murray River.*

Hamilton Hume was an Australian-born settler with excellent bush skills. He was interested in exploring south of the known Sydney area in order to open up new areas of land, but could not gain Government support for his proposed venture. William Hovell was an English immigrant with little bush experience, a former ship's captain who was keen to assist Hume's expedition financially and accompany him. The expedition was set up, and Hume and Hovell departed Hume's father's farm at Appin, southwest of Sydney, on 3 October 1824.

Although the two men argued for most of their journey, and even for many years after their return, the expedition was successful in many ways. On 16 November 1824, Hume and Hovell became the first white men to sight and name the "Hume River", though it was later renamed by Sturt as the Murray River. Hovell recorded in his journal that they arrived suddenly "at a very fine river -at least 200 feet wide, apparently deep... on both sides the land is low and level of a fine alluvial soil, with grass up to our middle. This I named Humes River, he being the first that saw it. In the solid wood of a healthy tree, I carved my name." That river redgum still stands on the banks of the mighty Murray, at Albury in New South Wales.

*New Zealand History

Monday, November 16, 1840. :   New Zealand becomes a separate colony, no longer administered by New South Wales.*

The first known European to sight the islands of New Zealand was Dutch trader and explorer Abel Tasman, who did so in 1642. The next explorer to venture through New Zealand waters was James Cook, who claimed New Zealand for Great Britain. This signalled the start of British occupation of the islands previously occupied only by the Maori.

In June 1839, letters patent were issued in London extending the boundaries of New South Wales to include “any territory which is or may be acquired in sovereignty by Her Majesty ... within that group of Islands in the Pacific Ocean, commonly called New Zealand”. In 1839, the British government appointed William Hobson as consul to New Zealand and, prior to Hobson leaving Sydney for New Zealand, the Governor of New South Wales issued a proclamation declaring that the boundaries of New South Wales were extended to include "such territory in New Zealand as might be acquired in sovereignty". New Zealand officially became a dependency of New South Wales when the Legislative Council passed an Act extending to New Zealand the laws of New South Wales, on 16 June 1840. The purpose of this was to ensure New Zealand was administered by the British while the issue of sovereignty over the islands was being asserted.

Five months later, on 16 November 1940, New Zealand officially became a separate colony of the United Kingdom, severing its link to New South Wales, with the ‘Charter for erecting the Colony of New Zealand’.    

*Born on this day

Tuesday, November 16, 1920. :   Colin Thiele, Australian writer and author of 'Storm Boy', is born.*

Colin Thiele was born on 16 November 1920, in Eudunda, a small town north of the Barossa Valley in South Australia. After graduating from the University of Adelaide, he served in the Royal Australian Air Force during World War II. He then became a high school teacher, college lecturer, and principal. Thiele's novels for both children and adults were heavily influenced by his own German-Australian upbringing. A number of his stories won literary awards, and several were made into films or TV series. Among his better-known children's works are "Storm Boy", "Blue Fin", "Sun on the Stubble" and "Magpie Island". In 1977 Thiele was made a Companion of the Order of Australia, the highest level of the award, for his services to literature and education.

After retiring from teaching and writing, Colin Thiele lived in Dayboro, Queensland, until his death on 4 September 2006. The Thiele Library at the Magill campus of the University of South Australia is named after him, an honour which predated his death by many years. A life-size detailed statue of Colin Thiele and Mr Percival, the pelican from "Storm Boy", was constructed by sculptor Chris Radford and located in the Eudunda Centennial Gardens. Due to deterioration, the statue required repair, so the decision was made to have it recast in bronze, a process completed the year before Thiele died.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Friday, November 16, 1855. :   Missionary and explorer David Livingstone becomes the first non-African to sight Victoria Falls in Africa.*

David Livingstone was born on 19 March 1813, in Blantyre, Scotland. Initially he studied medicine and theology at the University of Glasgow, but when he was 27 years old, he sailed from Scotland to South Africa as a Christian missionary. Whilst there he spent some time exploring the African interior, becoming one of the first Westerners to make a transcontinental journey across Africa. Livingstone was popular among native tribes in Africa because he quickly learned African languages and had a keen understanding and sympathy for native people and their cultures.

On 16 November 1855, Livingstone first sighted the spectacular Victoria Falls. Upon reaching them, he named them after the reigning monarch, Queen Victoria. Known locally as Mosi-oa-Tunya, the "smoke that thunders", the falls are situated on the Zambezi River, on the border between Zambia and Zimbabwe, and are approximately 1.6 kilometres wide and 128 metres high.

Livingstone's lack of contact with the outside world over several years raised concerns for his welfare and prompted the New York Herald to send journalist Henry Morton Stanley to track down the explorer in Africa. On 10 November 1871, Stanley met up with Livingstone, greeting him with the famous words "Dr. Livingstone, I presume?" The two men explored together briefly but Livingston, weakened from dysentery, died less than two years later, on 30 April 1873.

*Monday, November 16, 1959. :   The original Broadway production of The Sound of Music opens.*

The Sound of Music is a musical with music composed by Richard Rodgers and lyrics written by Oscar Hammerstein II. It is based on the book The Story of the Trapp Family Singers, a memoir written by Maria Augusta von Trapp, published in 1949. Details were changed for the stage Musical: the real Maria von Trapp married Georg von Trapp in 1927 and the family departed Austria by train to Italy before continuing on to London and the US. However, the fictionalised account of the von Trapps’ marriage amid the Anschluss – the annexing of Austria into Nazi Germany in March 1938 – and their escape on foot over the mountains to Switzerland proved popular in the Musical version.

The Sound of Music was the last musical ever written by Rodgers and Hammerstein as Oscar Hammerstein died of cancer less than a year after the Broadway premiere on 16 November 1959. The original production starred Mary Martin and Theodore Bikel. The London production opened at the Palace Theatre on 18 May 1961. The film version, which popularised songs such as ‘Edelweiss’, ‘Do-Re-Mi’ and ‘My Favorite Things’, was produced in 1965 and starred Julie Andrews and Christopher Plummer.

Both the stage Musical and the film were award-winning. The Broadway production received nine nominations and won five Tony Awards, including Best Musical, whilst the film version won five Academy Awards. Since then, the stage production has been revived and adapted in various forms, performed in dozens of countries.


----------



## Pam

16th November

1848 Frédéric Chopin gave his last public performance at London’s Guildhall. He played on, despite illness and an uninterested audience who spent most of the evening in the refreshment areas.

1896 Birth of Oswald Mosley, English politician who was successively a Conservative and Labour Member of Parliament before forming the British Union of Fascists. Provocative marches through the Jewish East End of London prior to the Second World War led to major confrontations. He was interned during the war and later lived in exile in France.

1904 English engineer John Ambrose Fleming received a patent for the thermionic valve (vacuum tube). It drove the expansion and commercialisation of radio broadcasting, television, radar, sound recording, large telephone networks, and analogue and digital computers until the invention of the transistor.

1928 In London, obscenity charges were brought against Radclyffe Hall for her crusading lesbian novel The Well of Loneliness.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 16th
1824
5th Ave in NYC is open for business
1969
Pres Nixon becomes the 1st President to attend a regular NFL football game while in office.He saw the Dallas Cowboys defeat Washington Redskins 41-28
2018
An elevator in the John Hancock Center in Chicago falls 84 floors when hoist rope breaks.
all 6 people in the elevator survive with no injuries


----------



## Tish

*Australian Explorers

Tuesday, November 17, 1840. :   Eyre replenishes his supplies at Fowler's Bay, South Australia, as he prepares to cross the continent to the west.*

Edward John Eyre was the first white man to cross southern Australia from Adelaide to the west, travelling across the Nullarbor Plain to King George's Sound, now called Albany. Eyre began the journey with his overseer, John Baxter, and three Aborigines, intending to cross the continent from south to north. He was forced to revise his plans when his way became blocked by the numerous saltpans of South Australia, leading him to believe that a gigantic inland sea in the shape of a horseshoe prevented access to the north.

Following this fruitless attempt, Eyre regrouped at Streaky Bay, on the west coast of the Eyre Peninsula. He then travelled to past where Ceduna is today, reaching Fowler's Bay on 17 November 1840. Here, he replenished his food and water supplies from the government cutter 'Waterwitch'. He had to choose between attempting another northward trek, or heading west, which had never before been attempted. Eyre chose to go west, finally reaching Albany in an epic journey of courage and determination.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Wednesday, November 17, 1869. :   The Suez Canal, linking the Mediterranean and Red seas, is formally opened to shipping traffic.*

The Egyptian pharaohs were the first to conceive the idea of linking the Mediterranean Sea with the Red Sea. During the Pharaonic age, a canal was dug linking the two seas, but neglect through the centuries saw it gradually filled it again. It was not until November, 1854, that French engineer Ferdinand De-lesseps managed to sign a concession with the Egyptian government to dig the Suez Canal, establishing an international company for its management.

Over 2.4 million Egyptian workers were involved in the digging of the canal; over 125,000 lost their lives during the construction. The Suez Canal was opened for navigation on 17 November 1869. Currently, it transports around 14% of the total world trade, 26% of oil exports and 41% of the total goods and cargo destined for ports in the Arab Gulf. Prior to its construction, shipping was required to go south of the Cape of Good Hope.

*Tuesday, November 17, 1970. :   The first computer mouse is patented by Douglas Engelbart.*

Douglas C Engelbart, born on 30 January 1925, was an American inventor. In collaboration with William English, he invented the computer mouse. The first prototype computer mouse was made to use with a graphical user interface, in 1964. Engelbart's computer mouse was patented on 17 November 1970, under the name "X-Y Position Indicator For A Display System". Calling it a mouse because of its tail-like cable, it was simply a hollowed-out wooden block with two metal wheels and a single push button on top. It was designed to select text and manipulate it, such as moving it around. Engelbart's invention was revolutionary for changing the way computers worked, from specialised machinery that only trained scientists could use, to user-friendly tools that almost anyone could use.

*Sunday, November 17, 2002. :   The most recent spectacular show of the Leonids meteor shower is observed.*

The Leonids meteor shower is a spectacular display of shooting stars that occurs annually between November 12 and 23, tending to peak on November 17 each year. They are associated with the comet Temple-Tuttle, and are presumed to be comprised of particles ejected by the comet as it passes by the sun each November. The meteor shower gained its name from the fact that it appears in or near the constellation of Leo. Roughly following a 33-year cycle in greatest visibility, some of the most spectacular displays have been seen in mid-November 1698, 1799, 1833, 1866, 1966 and, most recently, on 17 November 2002.


----------



## Pam

17th November

1810 Sweden declared war on its ally Britain during the Napoleonic Wars to begin the Anglo-Swedish War, although no fighting ever took place! The declaration of war was the result of an ultimatum by France to the Swedish government that France and its allies would declare war against Sweden if Sweden did not meet the French demands to declare war on Britain, confiscate all British ships and seize all British products. The war existed only on paper, and Britain was still officially allowed to station ships in the Swedish port of Hanö and trade with the Baltic nations.

1880 The first three women to graduate in Britain received their Bachelor of Arts degrees at London University.

1882 The Royal Astronomer witnessed an unidentified flying object from the Greenwich Observatory. He described it as a circular object, glowing bright green.

1919 King George V proclaimed Armistice Day, later to be known as Remembrance Day.


----------



## moviequeen1

1800
U.S. Congress held its 1st meeting in a partially completed Capitol building in Washington,DC
1855
physician/explorer,David Livingstone becomes the 1st European to see Victoria Falls in what is now known Zambia and Zimbabwe
1970
computer scientist,Douglas Englebart receives patent for 1st computer mouse


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Sunday, November 18, 1838. :   The first group of German-Prussian Lutherans sponsored by wealthy Scottish businessman, George Fife Angas, arrives in South Australia.*

In the 1800s, under King Friedrich Wilhelm III, German/Prussian Lutherans suffered religious persecution. Friedrich Wilhelm was an autocratic king who believed he had the right to create his own state church from the two main Protestant churches - the Lutheran church and the smaller Reformed church - in a united Prussian state church. This would effectively remove the right of Lutherans to worship in a way of their choosing. Penalties for non-adherance to the state religion were severe. Many Lutherans immigrated to Australia to escape the persecution.

Thanks to wealthy Scottish businessman and chairman of the South Australian Company, George Fife Angas, a deal was struck by Pastor August Kavel to start a new Lutheran settlement in South Australia. The first group of 21 Lutherans under Angas's sponsorship arrived on the ship 'Bengalee' on 18 November 1838, followed two days later by the main group on the 'Prince George'. They first settled at the town of Klemzig. Many more ships followed over the next three years.


*Tuesday, November 18, 1879. :   One of Australia's youngest bushrangers, a fifteen-year-old member of Captain Moonlite's gang, is shot and killed.*

Augustus Wernicke was one of Australia's youngest bushrangers, and part of Captain Moonlite's gang. Captain Moonlite, aka Andrew George Scott, became a bushranger upon his release from gaol, eight years after robbing the bank at Mount Egerton, Victoria. He recruited several other gang members, among them 15-year-old Wernicke, and walked to New South Wales, hoping to find employment at Wantabadgery Station, well known for its hospitality.

Being in the grip of a severe drought, and also having changed hands, Wantabadgery could offer them nothing. In desperation, Moonlite took 35 people hostage. In the resultant shootout with police on 18 November 1879, gang members James Nesbitt and Augustus Wernicke, together with Constable Bowen, were all shot dead. Moonlite and the surviving gang members were tried and charged with the murder of Constable Bowen. Moonlite himself was hanged on 20 January 1880 at Darlinghurst Court.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Monday, November 18, 1861. :   The words to the famous "The Battle Hymn of the Republic" are first penned.*

"Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of the Lord;"

This begins the "The Battle Hymn of the Republic", a well-known hymn which has become symbolic of patriotism in the USA. The hymn originated as a campfire spiritual, based on a melody written by William Steffe in 1856. The original lyrics were entitled "Canaan's Happy Shore" or "Brothers, Will You Meet Me?"

Shortly before Civil War broke out in the US, Thomas Bishop, who joined the Massachusetts militia, wrote new lyrics called "John Brown's Body", referring to the famous abolitionist, and the song became one of his unit's walking songs. After Bishop's battalion was sent to Washington DC at the outbreak of the war, Julia Ward Howe, accompanied by Reverend James Freeman Clarke, heard the song during a public review of the troops outside Washington on Upton Hill, Virginia. Clarke suggested Howe write new lyrics for the fighting men's song.

On the night of 18 November 1861, while staying in her hotel room in Washington, Howe awoke with the new lyrics already in her mind, and wrote them down immediately. They were first published on the front page of The Atlantic Monthly of February 1862.

*Sunday, November 18, 1928. :   Cartoon character Mickey Mouse debuts in 'Steamboat Willie'.*

Mickey Mouse is a cartoon character who has become a symbol for The Walt Disney Company. Walt Disney first created a cartoon character named Oswald the Lucky Rabbit, for Charles Mintz of Universal Studios. When Disney requested an increased budget to develop the character, he was fired, losing the rights to the cartoon creation which was owned by the company. Mickey Mouse was created to replace Oswald. Originally named Mortimer Mouse, Disney's wife suggested that the name was too pretentious, and Disney came up with Mickey Mouse instead.

During his development, Mickey Mouse appeared in a couple of other cartoons, including 'Plane Crazy' and 'The Gallopin' Gaucho'. The character was not popular as he was initially very similar in appearance and mannerisms to Oswald, so Disney sought to develop the mouse as an entirely separate personality which would distinguish him from Disney's previous work and that of his rivals. "Steamboat Willie", featuring the new and different Mickey Mouse, was first released on 18 November 1928. Although this was not the first Mickey cartoon made or released, it is still considered by some as Mickey Mouse's true debut. "Steamboat Willie" was the first sound-synchronised animated cartoon, and a complete success.


*Saturday, November 18, 1978. :   Over 900 people mass suicide at Jonestown, Guyana, South America.*

Jim Jones, born on 13 May 1931, was the American founder of the People's Temple, a cult which initially had its roots in San Francisco. After an investigation began into the church for tax evasion, Jones and most of the 1,000 members of the People's Temple moved to a camp deep in the jungle of Guyana, South America. The settlement was named Jonestown.

Relatives and people who had left the organisation told of brutal beatings, murders and a mass suicide plan but were not believed. Allegations of human rights abuses perpetrated by Jones caused US Congressman Leo Ryan to lead a fact-finding mission to Jonestown in November 1978. After spending a couple of days interviewing residents, Ryan and his crew left hurriedly on November 18 when an attempt was made on Ryan's life. As they reached the nearby airstrip to depart Jonestown with about twenty cult members who wished to escape, gunmen from the compound arrived and began firing on the planes. Five people were killed, including Ryan, three media representatives, and one of the former cult members. Shortly after this, 914 cult members, including 276 children, drank soft drink laced with cyanide and sedatives in order to commit mass suicide. Jones himself died from an apparently self-inflicted bullet wound to the head.

*Monday, November 18, 1985. :   Today is Calvin and Hobbes Day, marking the debut of the comic strip.*

Calvin and Hobbes is a cartoon strip by cartoonist Bill Watterson. It features a six-year-old boy, Calvin, whose mischievous nature is the bane of everyone around him, and his stuffed tiger Hobbes, which only Calvin sees as real and alive. The characters are named after 16th-century French Reformation theologian John Calvin, and Thomas Hobbes, an English political philosopher from the 17th century. The cartoon's creator intended the naming to be "an inside job for poli-sci majors". Watterson graduated from Kenyon College in 1980 with a degree in political science, and became a political cartoonist for the Cincinnati Post, which then fired him after just three months.
Watterson continued drawing cartoons and experienced numerous rejections for his work. He was encouraged by some interest shown in one of his minor characters who was the younger brother of the main subject: this character became Calvin. The strip was picked up by Universal Press Syndicate, and first published on 18 November 1985.

Calvin and Hobbes enjoyed an immensely successful run, earning Watterson the Reuben Award from the National Cartoonists Society, in the Outstanding Cartoonist of the Year category, in both 1986 and 1988. He was also awarded the Humor Comic Strip Award for 1988. Despite his success, Watterson reached the point where he felt he could not develop the strip or the characters according to syndicate constraints any further and, fearing a stalemate, ended Calvin and Hobbes on a high, with the final cartoon being published on 31 December 1995. At this point, the cartoon was appearing in more than 2400 newspapers. Many newspapers around the world continue to run the strip as a weekly feature.

*Wednesday, November 18, 1987. :   31 people are killed when a fire breaks out in the London Underground.*

The London Underground is a metropolitan railway system in London. With 12 lines and 275 stations, it is one of the largest urban rapid transit systems in the world.

On 18 November 1987, a fatal fire broke out in King's Cross St. Pancras, in the London Underground railway network. The fire was believed to have been caused when a discarded match from a smoking passenger ignited oil, grease and papers in a machine room beneath an old wooden escalator. Smoke was first noticed coming from the escalator at 7:32pm. The London Fire Brigade arrived on the scene at 7.42pm, and three minutes later the flames erupted in a fireball. Station Officer Colin Townsley, who remained in the ticketing hall at the top of the escalator shaft, was killed trying to help passengers escape. Another 30 people were killed in the blaze.

Later investigations uncovered the discarded match. They also revealed that numerous other fires had been ignited in the same way, around the wooden escalators, but had never progressed to the same degree. Other conditions exacerbated the quick ventilation and progression of the fire: among these were particular combination of draughts, caused by an eastbound train arriving at the station while a westbound train was leaving.


----------



## Pam

18th November

1477 Caxton’s book, the Dictes or Sayengis of the Philosophres, was published. It was the first printed book in England bearing a date.

1906 Birth of Sir Alec Issigonis, born in Turkey of a Bavarian mother and a Greek father. He came to Britain in 1922 and made his way slowly in the motor industry, designing the Morris Minor in 1948, the first British car to sell more than a million. In 1959 he had his greatest triumph when he unveiled the Mini Minor ('the Mini') which ten years later became the first British car to sell over two million.

1983 The world's first all-girl sextuplets were born, to Mrs. Janet Walton at Liverpool Maternity Hospital. They were named Hannah, Lucy, Ruth, Sarah, Kate and Jenny.

2014 Benjy, a bull branded gay, was saved by charity donations, including £5,000 from Sam Simon, the co-creator of the Simpsons. Benjy, from County Mayo, Ireland, had been destined for the abattoir after showing more interest in breeding with other bulls than cows.


----------



## moviequeen1

1626
St Peter's Bascilla in Vatican City,Rome is consecreated replacing an earlier one becomes the world's 1st largest Christian Bascilla
1902
Brooklyn,NY toymaker, Morris Michton  names the 'teddy bear' after President Theodore Roosevelt
1928
The 1st successful sound synchronized animated cartoon premiered in NYC. It was Walt Disney's 'Steamboat Willie' starring Mickey Mouse


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Wednesday, November 19, 1834. :   Edward Henty establishes an illegal settlement at Portland Bay, Victoria.*

Edward Henty is considered to be the founder of Victorian settlement. Born at West Tarring, Sussex, England, in 1809, he came to Van Diemen's Land with his father Thomas in 1832. On 19 November 1834, he landed at Portland Bay on the southwest coast of Victoria, to found a new settlement without official permission. Very few people knew about the settlement, as it was remote from major centres. The first recognition Henty received was when Major Thomas Mitchell, seeking a possible harbour, wandered into the area in 1836 after discovering the rich, fertile farming land of western Victoria. By this time, Henty and his brothers had been established for two years, and were importing sheep and cattle from Launceston.    

*Tuesday, November 19, 1946. :   Australian country music singer Slim Dusty records his first single.*

David Gordon "Slim Dusty" Kirkpatrick was born on 13 June 1927 in Kempsey, New South Wales, Australia. The son of a cattle farmer, he was brought up on Nulla Nulla Creek dairy farm. He wrote his first song, entitled "The Way The Cowboy Dies" at age ten and took the name "Slim Dusty" when he was 11.

Slim Dusty wrote his first country music classic "When The Rain Tumbles Down In July" in 1945, when he was just 18, and the following year he signed his first recording contract with the Columbia Graphophone Co. for the Regal Zonophone label. On 19 November 1946, Slim Dusty made his first commercial recording of six songs, which included "When The Rain Tumbles Down In July".

Slim Dusty went on to become Australia's biggest selling recording artist in Australia. Although little-known outside Australia, his fame within his own country is widespread, especially following the 1957 release of his song "The Pub With no Beer". He made a point of singing about real Australians, of telling their stories and capturing the Australian spirit in a way that appealed across the generations. He was the first Australian to receive a Gold Record and the first Australian to have an international record hit. He was the first singer in the world to have his voice transmitted to earth from space when, in 1983, astronauts Bob Crippen and John Young played Slim singing Waltzing Matilda from the space shuttle "Columbia" as it passed over Australia.

Slim Dusty was also one of the first Australians inducted into the Country Music Roll of Renown. During his 60-year career, he was awarded 65 Golden Guitars, more Gold and Platinum Record Awards than any other Australian artist, ARIA (Australian Recording Industry) Awards and induction into the ARIA Hall of Fame, video sales Platinum and Gold Awards, an MBE and Order of Australia for his services to entertainment.

When Slim Dusty died on 19 Septmber 2003, he had been working on his 106th album for EMI Records. The album was Columbia Lane - the Last Sessions. It debuted at number five in the Australian album charts and was number one on the country charts on 8 March 2004, going gold after being on sale for less than two weeks.    

*Australian Explorers

Friday, November 19, 1813. :   George Evans departs Sydney to explore the land west of the Blue Mountains discovered by Lawson, Blaxland and Wentworth.*

For twenty-five years since the First Fleet arrived in Port Jackson, the Blue Mountains virtually imprisoned the colony of New South Wales, preventing exploration to the west. Numerous attempts to cross the barrier of the Blue Mountains had failed. In May 1813, three graziers formed an exploration party and succeeded in crossing the mountain range. Gregory Blaxland, William Lawson and William Wentworth found rich farming land in the Hartley region. However, further exploration was needed so the colony could expand beyond the Great Dividing Range. George Evans was the Deputy Surveyor-General of New South Wales, and keen to progress beyond the discoveries made by Lawson, Blaxland and Wentworth.

On 19 November 1813, Evans left Sydney with a party of five men who were selected for their knowledge of the countryside and its difficult terrain. The party carried provisions for two months. Evans soon reached a mountain which he named Mt Blaxland, the termination of Blaxland, Lawson and Wentworth's explorations. He continued on through the countryside, eventually reaching what is believed to be the site of present-day Bathurst. Evans reported favourably on the rich pasturelands well-watered by numerous streams flowing through the region, describing the land as surpassing "in beauty and fertility of soil, any he [had] seen in New South Wales or Van Diemen's Land." He returned to Sydney after an expedition that lasted seven weeks, and reported on the viability of settling further west. He advocated building a road which would follow the ridge track determined by Blaxland, Lawson and Wentworth. Shortly after this, William Cox was commissioned to build the road to Bathurst.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Sunday, November 19, 1493. :   Explorer Christopher Columbus lands on Puerto Rico for the first time.*

Explorer Christopher Columbus was determined to pioneer a western sea route to China, India, and the fabled gold and spice islands of Asia. In 1492 he set sail from Palos, Spain, with three small ships, the Santa Marýa, the Pinta, and the Niña. During his journeys, Columbus explored the West Indies, South America, and Central America. He became the first explorer and trader to cross the Atlantic Ocean and sight the land of the Americas, on 12 October 1492, under the flag of Castile, a former kingdom of modern day Spain. It is most probable that the land he first sighted was Watling Island in the Bahamas.

Columbus returned to Spain laden with gold and new discoveries from his travels, including the previously unknown tobacco plant and the pineapple fruit. The success of his first expedition prompted his commissioning for a second voyage to the New World, and he set out from Cýdiz in September 1493. On 19 November 1493, he set foot on an island he had seen only the day before. He named it San Juan Bautista after St John the Baptist, and the town Puerto Rico, meaning "rich port". (The names were later swapped around, with Puerto Rico becoming the name of the island, and San Juan the capital city.) At the time Columbis arrived, the island held a population of around 50,000 Taino or Arawak Indians. The men who greeted him made the mistake of showing him the gold nuggets in the river, and invited him to take as much as he wanted.

Columbus explored Cuba, Jamaica, Puerto Rico and various smaller Caribbean islands, and further ensuing explorations yielded discoveries such as Venezuela. Through all this, Columbus believed that he was travelling to parts of Asia. He believed Hispaniola was Japan, and that the peaks of Cuba were the Himalayas of India. Columbus died on 20 May 1506, still believing that he had found the route to the Asian continent.

*Monday, November 19, 1703. :   The legendary 'Man in the Iron Mask' dies.*

The Man in the Iron Mask has spawned many myths and legends over time. One of the more factual accounts of the unknown French prisoner comes from the journal of Lieutenant Etienne du Junca, an official of the Bastille from October 1690 until his death in September 1706. Du Junca recorded that when a new governor of the Bastille arrived on 18 September 1698, he brought with him a prisoner wearing a black velvet (not iron) mask, and whose name was not disclosed to anyone. The new governor, Bénigne d'Auvergne de Saint-Mars, had kept the masked man in custody since at least the beginning of his own governorship at Pignerol, from 1665.

The masked man was always treated well, and evinced no complaints. When the prisoner died on 19 November 1703, Saint-Mars had the name "Marchialy" inscribed in the parish register. However, spelling of the day being purely as the inscriber perceived it, there was no way to know what the man's name truly was. After his death, stories of the man in the mask became more and more exaggerated. By the time the writer Voltaire had developed the story in 1751, the mask was said to be riveted on, with a "movable, hinged lower jaw held in place by springs that made it possible to eat wearing it." There were even rumours that, after the storming of the bastille in 1789, a skeleton was found with an iron mask still attached. Such stories have been found to be pure fabrication, and more scientific attempts have been used to try to determine the man's name and the reason for his imprisonment: to date, he remains shrouded in mystery.

*Tuesday, November 19, 1726. :   A young woman is reported to have given birth to over a dozen rabbits.*

England's "Mist's Weekly Journal" reported a most unusual story on 19 November 1726.

Twenty-five year old married maidservant Mary Tofts from Godalmin, or Godalming, near Guildford, had suffered a miscarriage some months earlier, after chasing two rabbits while weeding in a field. The story Tofts told was that the incident of pursuing the rabbits created such a longing in her that she became obsessed with rabbits. She miscarried, and began dreaming of rabbits non-stop and craving roast rabbit. Some months later, over the course of two weeks, she "gave birth" to at least 16 rabbits, all of which were stillborn. Doctors of the time explained the rabbit births as being a result of "maternal impressions". They believed that a pregnant woman's experiences could be imprinted directly on the foetus at conception and cause birth defects.

Sir Richard Manningham, the most famous obstetrician in London, and one of the witnesses to the unusual births, later exposed the incident as an elaborate hoax. He found that Tofts had, in fact, inserted all the creatures into her own birth canal and waited for an opportune time to "deliver" them, over a series of days, in front of reputable witnesses. Tofts herself admitted to the hoax on 7 December 1726. The main victim of the scam was probably the medical profession, who suffered a great deal of ridicule for its gullibility.

*Thursday, November 19, 1959. :   Motor company Ford announces that it is discontinuing the Edsel.*

The Ford Edsel was named after Edsel Ford, the only son of the company's founder, Henry Ford. It was introduced in response to market research which indicated that car owners wanted greater horsepower, unique body design, and wrap-around windshields. It took five years for the car to move from mere conception to driveable reality.

By the time the Edsel was ready to be released on the US market amid considerable publicity on "E Day", 4 September 1957, the country was in a recession and consumers were turning to smaller, more economical models. The Edsel ran for three models over three years, and only 110,847 Edsels were produced before Ford announced on 19 November 1959 that it was discontinuing the model. $350 million was lost by the company on the venture.    

*Wednesday, November 19, 1997. :   The world's first septuplets to all survive are born.*

The McCaughey septuplets are the world's first set of seven babies birthed who have all survived. They were born on 19 November 1997, to Bobbi and Kenny McCaughey of Carlisle, Iowa. The McCaugheys already had one child, Mikayla, who was conceived with help of the fertility drug, Metrodin. Hoping for a sibling for Mikayla, the McCaugheys again turned to Metrodin. Christian ethics prevented the parents from agreeing to the doctors' suggestions of selective reduction, which involves aborting some of the fetuses to allow the others more room to grow. The babies, born nine weeks prematurely, were named Kenneth, Alexis, Natalie, Kelsey, Brandon, Nathan and Joel. Medical problems have been surprisingly minimal although Alexis, the smallest, suffers from chronic lung disease, and Alexis and Nathan have cerebral palsy. To date, the children are all progressing well.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 19th
1620
The Mayflower reaches cape Cod and explores the coast
1872
E.D. Barbour of Boston,Mass receives 1st U.S. patent for 1st adding machine capable of printing totals and subtotals
2007
Amazon's Kindle was released,price$399 sold out in 5 1/2hrs


----------



## Pam

19th November

1960 The first VTOL (vertical take off and landing) aircraft P.1127, made by the British Hawker Siddeley Company was flown, untethered, for the first time. It's first conventional flight, (i.e. a horizontal take off) was on 13th March 1961.

1987 A 1931 Bugatti Royale was sold for £5.5 million at an auction at the Royal Albert Hall, a record at that time for a car.

2012 Father Christmas was left dangling from the ceiling for 30 minutes after his beard became trapped while abseiling inside a Reading shopping centre as part of a Christmas lights switch-on show.


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Saturday, November 20, 1926. :   The 1926 Imperial Conference accords Australia the status of self-governing Dominion, of equal status to Great Britain.*

Whilst the Constitution of the Commonwealth of Australia came into effect on 1 January 1901, this did not mean that Australia had achieved independence from Britain. Under colonial federation approved by the United Kingdom, the six self-governing states of Australia merely allocated some functions to a federal authority. Australia was given the status of a Dominion, remaining a self-governing colony within the British Empire, with the Head of State being the British monarch. The Governor-General and State Governors were appointed by the British government, and answered completely to the British government.

At the Imperial Conference of 1926, it was decreed that all Dominions within the British Empire were "equal in status, in no way subordinate one to another in any aspect of their domestic or external affairs, though united by a common allegiance to the Crown, and freely associated as members of the British Commonwealth of Nations." Australia and other Dominions such as South Africa, New Zealand and Canada could now conduct treaties and agreements with foreign powers, and manage their own military strategies. Ultimately, the British monarch could only act on the advice of the Australian Government, and the Governor-General was no longer appointed by and answerable to the British monarch.


*Australian Explorers

Tuesday, November 20, 1860. :   Burke and Wills first reach Cooper Creek.*

Robert O'Hara Burke and William Wills led the expedition that was intended to bring fame and prestige to Victoria: being the first to cross Australia from south to north and back again. They set out on Monday, 20 August 1860, leaving from Royal Park, Melbourne, and farewelled by around 15,000 people. The exploration party was very well equipped, and the cost of the expedition almost 5,000 pounds.

Because of the size of the exploration party, it was split at Menindee so that Burke could push ahead to the Gulf of Carpentaria with a smaller party. The smaller group went on ahead to establish the depot which would serve to offer the necessary provisions for when the men returned from the Gulf. On 20 November 1860, Burke and Wills first reached Cooper Creek. From here, they made several shorter trips to the north, but were forced back each time by waterless country and extreme temperatures. It was not until December 16 that Burke decided to push on ahead to the Gulf, regardless of the risks.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Tuesday, November 20, 1821. :   A whale attacks and sinks the whaling ship 'Essex', ultimately resulting in the deaths of 13 crewmen.*

The 'Essex' was a whaling ship that left Nantucket, Massachusetts, on 12 August 1819, on a voyage to the South Pacific to hunt sperm whales. It was initially fitted out with four smaller whaleboats, but one was lost when hit by the tail fluke of a sperm whale on 16 November 1821. Four days later, on 20 November 1821, the crew of the Essex spotted a pod of whales and the three remaining whaleboats set off in pursuit. Another boat was holed by a whale and returned to the Essex for repairs. During this episode, a larger sperm whale, estimated to have been about 27 metres in length, charged the Essex. The impact knocked some of the crewmen off their feet. The whale charged a second time, putting a hole in the Essex below the water line. The crew of eight which had remained aboard were able to escape in the repaired whaleboat before the Essex capsized.

Some supplies were plundered from the sinking whaling ship. Twenty-one men were then left adrift in three whaleboats. During the long voyage to reach land, three men opted to remain on a small island rather than continue in the boat, and men began to die from dehydration and starvation. Soon, the men found it necessary to resort to cannibalism. By the time they were rescued, only eight men remained out of the original crew. It was this story which inspired author Herman Melville to write "Moby Dick".    


*Thursday, November 20, 1947. :   Princess Elizabeth, who became Elizabeth II, is married to Philip Mountbatten.*

Princess Elizabeth, who became Queen Elizabeth II of the United Kingdom, was born Elizabeth Alexandra Mary Windsor on 21 April 1926. She was proclaimed queen on 6 February 1952, following the death of her father, George VI. She ascended the throne the following year, on 2 June 1953. Princess Elizabeth was married in westminster Abbey on 20 November 1947 to Prince Philip, who came from Greece's royal family. Prince Philip is Queen Elizabeth's third cousin, as they share Queen Victoria as a great-great-grandmother. He had renounced his claim to the Greek throne and was known simply as Lieutenant Philip Mountbatten before being created Duke of Edinburgh before their marriage.

*Born on this day

Friday, November 20, 1925. :   Robert Kennedy, younger brother of assassinated President John F Kennedy, and who would himself be assassinated, is born.*

Robert Francis "Bobby" Kennedy was born on 20 November 1925 in Brookline, Massachusetts. He was the younger brother of assassinated American President John F Kennedy, and ran JFK's successful Presidential campaign. As Attorney General of the United States under his brother's Presidency, Robert Kennedy played a key advisory role, especially through such crises as the Bay of Pigs invasion of Cuba in 1961, the Cuban Missile Crisis in 1962, the escalation of military action in Vietnam and the widening spread of the Civil Rights Movement and its retaliatory violence. He began a nationwide campaign against organised crime, mob violence and labour rackets, but was also heavily involved in civil rights, namely the integration of the University of Mississippi in Oxford, Mississippi, and his support of the Civil Rights Act of 1964.

Soon after President John F Kennedy's assassination, Robert Kennedy left the Cabinet to run for a seat in the United States Senate representing New York. His campaign was successful and he represented New York from 1965 until 1968. In March of 1968 he declared his candidacy for US President in the Democrats. He won the Indiana and Nebraska Democratic primaries, and early in June, he scored a major victory in his drive toward the Democratic presidential nomination when he won primaries in South Dakota and in California. Following his victory celebration at the Ambassador Hotel in Los Angeles, California, in the early hours of 5 June 1968, Kennedy was shot in the head at close range as he left the ballroom through a service area to greet supporters working in the hotel's kitchen.

The assassin was 24 year old Palestinian immigrant Sirhan B Sirhan, now a resident of Los Angeles. Kennedy never regained consciousness and died in the early morning hours of 6 June 1968, at the age of 42. Sirhan confessed to the shooting, claiming he acted against Kennedy because of his support for Israel in the June 1967 Six-Day War. He was convicted of murder and sentenced to death in 1969, but the sentence was commuted to life imprisonment, which he is still serving. To this day he claims he has absolutely no memory of shooting at Kennedy, but his numerous applications for parole have been denied. It is generally believed that Sirhan fired the shots that hit Kennedy. As with his elder brother John's death, however, many have suggested the official account of Robert Kennedy's murder is inconsistent or incomplete, and that his death was the result of a conspiracy.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 20th
1888
Willard Bundy patents the time clock
1902
cyclists,Henri DeGrange and George Le Feve create The Tour De France bicycle race
1914
U.S. State Dept starts requiring photographs for passports
1987
World Health Org announces 1st global effort to combat AIDS


----------



## Pam

20th November

1620 The birth of Peregrine White a child of William and Susanna White, Mayflower passengers. He was the first English child born in the Plymouth Colony at Cape Cod Harbour.

1787 Birth of Sir Samuel Cunard, a ship owner born in Nova Scotia who came to Britain in 1838 and, together with two partners, established what became the Cunard Line in 1839. Their first ship, the Britannia, set sail the following year taking 14 days and 8 hours to cross the Atlantic.

1906 Charles Stewart Rolls and Frederick Henry Royce formed Rolls-Royce. In 1931, the company bought up Bentley Motors.

1944 World War II: The end of the 'blackout' in London. After five years in the dark, the lights were switched back on in Piccadilly Circus, the Strand and in Fleet Street.

1947 Princess Elizabeth (Queen Elizabeth II) married Lieutenant Philip Mountbatten (Duke of Edinburgh) at Westminster Abbey. The BBC made the first tele-recording of the event, which was broadcast in the US 32 hours later.


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Saturday, November 21, 1789. :   Convict James Ruse is provisionally granted land at Parramatta to establish a working farm.*

James Ruse was born on a farm in Cornwall around 1759. At age 22, he was convicted of burglary and, due to severe over-crowding in British gaols, spent over four years on the prison hulks in Plymouth Harbour. He was one of the convicts who was transported in the First Fleet to New South Wales, sailing on the 'Scarborough'.

Governor Phillip was aware of the need to build a working, farming colony as soon as possible. Thus, on 21 November 1789, Phillip selected Ruse to go to Rose Hill (now Parramatta), west of Sydney Town, and establish "Experiment Farm", the colony's first working farm. Ruse was allocated one and a half acres of already cleared ground and assisted in clearing a further five acres. He was given two sows and six hens and a deal was made for him to be fed and clothed from the public store for 15 months. Within a year, Ruse had successfully farmed the site, proving that it was possible for new settlers to become self-sufficient, and to feed a family with relatively little assistance to begin with.

As a result of the success of Ruse's venture, he was granted another 30 acres in March 1791, in the colony's first official, permanent land grant. This was in addition to the area he was already occupying.


*Born on this day

Saturday, November 21, 1936. :   Victor Chang, Australian heart surgeon and one of the pioneers of modern heart transplantation, is born.*

Victor Peter Chang Yam Him was born in Shanghai, China, on 21 November 1936. Chang's mother died of cancer when he was just twelve years old, and this was a deciding factor in his choice to become a doctor. He came to Australia to complete his secondary schooling in 1953, then studied medicine at the University of Sydney, graduating with a Bachelor of Medical Science with first class honours in 1960, and a Bachelor of Medicine and Bachelor of Surgery in 1962. After further study in England, and becoming a Fellow of both the Royal College of Surgeons and American College of Surgeons, he joined the cardiothoracic team at St Vincent's Hospital in 1972.

Chang was instrumental in raising funds to establish a heart transplant programme at St Vincent's. The first successful transplant under the programme was performed on a 39 year old shearer from Armidale in February 1984, who survived several months longer than he would have otherwise. Arguably, Chang's best-known success was when he operated on Fiona Coote, a 14-year-old schoolgirl, on 7-8 April 1984. Over the next six years, the unit at St Vincent's performed over 197 heart transplants and 14 heart-lung transplants, achieving a 90% success rate for recipients in the first year. To compensate for the lack of heart donors, Chang developed an artificial heart valve and also worked on designing an artificial heart.

Victor Chang was murdered on 4 July 1991, after an extortion attempt on his family. The murder was related to transplant waiting lists. Within less than two weeks, Chiew Seng Liew was charged with the murder, and Jimmy Tan was charged as an accessory. The Victor Chang Cardiac Research Institute, to enable research into the prevention, diagnosis and treatment of heart muscle diseases, was launched in honour of Victor Chang on 15 February 1994.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Wednesday, November 21, 1877. :   Thomas Edison announces his invention of a 'talking machine', which preceded the phonograph.*

Thomas Alva Edison was born on 11 February 1847, in Milan, Ohio, USA. Although probably best known for developing the light bulb and the phonograph, Edison was a prolific inventor, registering 1093 patents by the time he died in 1931. On 21 November 1877, Edison announced his invention of a "talking machine", the precursor to the phonograph, which provided a way to record and play back sound.

Edison came upon the invention by accident, whilst trying to find a way to improve the efficiency of a telegraph transmitter. He noticed that the needle could prick paper tape to record a message but the paper did not last for many recordings. This led him to experiment with trying a stylus on a tinfoil cylinder. He then moved on to experimenting with silverfoil which, while more expensive, was smoother and recorded better. Edison experimented with cylinder as well as disc tinfoil phonographs, and in 1878 developed a clockwork motor disc phonograph.

*Monday, November 21, 1927. :   The Columbine Mine massacre occurs in Colorado, USA.*

Throughout history, coal mining towns have suffered the worst of conditions while coal mines themselves have seen some of the lowest safety standards. The situation was no different in North America.

For five decades, tensions on the Colorado coal fields had been high. The mines were marked by frequent strikes and confrontations between miners and mine owners, and the state police. Thirteen years prior to the Columbine Mine massacre, Colorado had been shocked when seventeen workers and family members had been killed by state militia during the Ludlow strike. However, the awareness this raised and the improvement in conditions, were not enough to combat the unrest and subsequent violence that occurred at the Columbine Mine in 1927.

Since the Ludlow incident, the neglect of basic safety measures had resulted in the deaths of over 170 more workers in mines scattered throughout northern Colorado. Action by around 8,700 striking miners had shut down all the coal mines in the region except for the Columbine mine, which was located in a small town called Serene, just north of Denver. The mine had been kept running by 'scab' labour, while militant members of the Industrial Workers of the World (IWW) Union who had been arrested were constantly moved from jail to jail to prevent IWW lawyers from accessing them. This did not stop the leaders from organising protests and rallies.

On the morning of 21 November 1927, some 500 miners and their families marched to the north gate of Serene, where they were met by plainclothed but heavily armed state militia who blocked the entrance to the gate, backed up by mine guards inside the town who were also armed. When one of the strike leaders, Adam Bell, approached the gate, he was struck on the head. Supporters rushed to his aid, and chaos broke out. Police attempts to use tear gas were to no avail, and the workers and family members scaled the gate, where they were met with clubs, rifle fire and even machine guns. In all, six strikers were killed, and dozens were injured.

This was not the end of the tensions. Further confrontations occurred for many years afterwards, as the work of the IWW was severely compromised, and no militia or policemen were ever held accountable for the massacre.

*Saturday, November 21, 1953. :   Piltdown Man, the so-called missing link between ape and man, is declared to be a fraud.*

On 18 December 1912, fragments of a fossil skull and jawbone were unveiled at a meeting of the Geological Society in London. These bone fragments, estimated to be almost a million years old, were considered to be evidence of early man. The skull became known as Piltdown Man, and was recognised as the "missing link" between ape and man. The remains, officially named Eoanthropus dawsoni, were supposedly discovered in Piltdown Quarry near Uckfield in Sussex, England, by Charles Dawson, a solicitor and an amateur palaeontologist.

Forty years later, on 21 November 1953, a team of English scientists exposed Piltdown Man as a deliberate fraud. The skull fragments were a mixture of bone parts: the skull belonged to a medieval human, the jaw was determined to be that of an orang-utan, from approximately 500 years ago, and the teeth came from a chimpanzee. It has never been determined whether Dawson himself was the perpetrator of the fraud, as he died in 1916. However, further research on his "discoveries" has determined several dozen of them to be frauds.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 21st
1654
Richard Johnson a free black granted 550 acres of land in VA
1946
Pres Harry Truman  becomes the 1st President to travel in a submerged submarine
1974
The Freedom of Information Act is passed by Congress over Pres.Gerald Ford's veto
2017
CBS TV host,Charlie Rose is fired over allegations of ****** harrassment by 8 women


----------



## Pam

21st November

1840 Victoria Adelaide Marie Louise, Princess Royal and first child of Queen Victoria and Prince Albert, was born.

1916 HMHS Britannic, the largest Olympic-class ocean liner of the White Star Line and sister ship of RMS Olympic and RMS Titanic was sunk, with the loss of 30 lives. There were a total of 1,066 people on board, with 1,036 survivors taken from the water and lifeboats, about two hours after the ship sank at 9:07 am. She was the largest ship lost during the First World War.

1918 At the end of World War I, the German Fleet was surrendered to Britain at its northern naval base at Scapa Flow.

1936 The world's first gardening programme, 'In Your Garden, with Mr. Middleton', was broadcast by the BBC.

2003 An acoustic guitar on which the late Beatle George Harrison learned to play, fetched £276,000 at a London auction.


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Saturday, November 22, 1952. :   Lang Hancock claims to have discovered the iron ore deposits which change Australia from being an importer of iron ore to an exporter.*

Langley George Hancock, or "Lang" Hancock, was born on 10 June 1909 in Perth, Western Australia. A member of one of Western Australia's oldest landowning families, he became a politician and iron ore magnate.

The story goes that, on 22 November 1952, Hancock was piloting a light aircraft that was forced by bad weather to fly at a very low altitude over the Turner River gorges in Western Australia. Hancock noticed the large bands of deep ochre rock within the gorge and realised they might be iron ore. The discovery led to the development of Western Australia's major iron ore industry in the Pilbara region, and changed Australia from being an importer of iron ore to an exporter. Following this discovery, Hancock initiated and perfected a technique which led to the further discovery in the Pilbara of more than 500 other deposits of iron ore, and which earned him the nickname of "The Flying Prospector".

However, the veracity of this story has been questioned. There is evidence to suggest that a 25 year old Englishman by the name of Harry Page Woodward, who had come to South Australia in 1883 to take up the post of assistant state geologist, was the one who discovered the Pilbara's iron ore deposits. Woodward relocated to Western Australia as the new government geologist, and undertook extensive ground surveys of the state, mapping some 175,000 square kilometres of the state. Woodward recognised the iron-bearing potential of the northwest of the state, and recorded that "There is enough to supply the whole world should the present sources be worked out." The iron ore fields of the Pilbara were already mapped by Western Australia's Mining Department in the 1920s.

*Thursday, November 22, 1956. :   The opening ceremony for the Melbourne Olympics is held.*

Melbourne was announced as the host city for the Games of the XVI Olympiad on 28 April 1949, beating bids from Buenos Aires, Mexico City and six other American cities by a single vote. The Olympic Games commenced with an opening ceremony on 22 November 1956. Because Melbourne is located in the southern hemisphere, the Olympics were held later in the year than those held in the northern hemisphere. Strict quarantine laws prevented Melbourne from hosting the equestrian events, and they were instead held in Stockholm on June 10, five months before the rest of the Olympic games began.

Despite boycotts by several countries over international events unrelated to Australia, the games proceeded well, and earned the nickname of "The Friendly Games". It was at the first Australian-held Olympics that the tradition began of the athletes mingling with one another, rather than marching in teams, for their final appearance around the stadium.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Tuesday, November 22, 1718. :   Notorious pirate Blackbeard is killed.*

The notorious English pirate, Blackbeard, was born either Edward Teach or Edward Thatch sometime in 1680. Little is known about his early life. He first went to sea at a young age, serving on a British ship in the War of the Spanish Succession. Following Britain's withdrawal from the war in 1713, with little other recourse for a career, he became Blackbeard the pirate.

Blackbeard was notorious for boarding merchant ships, plundering them of valuables, food, liquor, and weapons. He earned a reputation for being a vicious torturer, but no actual records exist of him having killed anyone. It is possible he gained his reputation through mere rumour alone. However, he became famous following his blockade of Charleston, South Carolina, in May-June 1718. With a fleet of five vessels, he plundered freighters, took a number of hostages, and prevented other ships from entering the harbour. The hostages were eventually released in exchange for crates of medicines.

After grounding two of his own vessels at Topsail Inlet, now known as Beaufort Inlet, Blackbeard took the treasure for himself, marooned his own crew, and went to Bath in North Carolina, where he was given a pardon under the royal Act of Grace. He did not renounce his piracy, and was targetted by Governor Alexander Spotswood of Virginia, despite being outside Spotswood's jurisdiction. Spotswood commissioned Lieutenant Robert Maynard to hunt down Blackbeard and eliminate him. Maynard found the pirates anchored in a North Carolina inlet on the inner side of Ocracoke Island, on the evening of 21 November 1718. Following a pursuit, Blackbeard was hunted down and killed on 22 November 1718, ending Blackbeard's infamous reign.


*Friday, November 22, 1963. :   US President, John F Kennedy, is assassinated.*

John Fitzgerald Kennedy was nominated by the Democratic Party on 13 July 1960, as its candidate for president. He beat Vice-President Richard Nixon by a close margin in the general election on 9 November 1960, to become the youngest elected president in US history and the first Roman Catholic. He was sworn in as the 35th President of the United States on 20 January 1961.

Kennedy's presidential term was cut tragically short when he was assassinated while riding in a presidential motorcade within Dealey Plaza in Dallas, Texas, on Friday, 22 November 1963. Three shots were fired at his open-topped car, hitting him in the head and throat. He was taken to Parkland Hospital, but died thirty-five minutes after being shot. Kennedy was the fourth US President to be assassinated, and the eighth to die while in office.

Within an hour of the shooting, Lee Harvey Oswald was arrested and later charged with the assassination of President Kennedy. Oswald never went to trial as, two days later, he was shot dead by nightclub owner Jack Ruby. Both shootings have spawned conspiracy theories about who really shot JFK, and whether Oswald was merely the scapegoat in the assassination.    

*Born on this day

Tuesday, November 22, 1898. :   Wiley Post, who was the first pilot to fly solo around the world, is born.*

Wiley Hardeman Post was born on 22 November 1898, in Van Zandt County, Texas. Always keen to fly, Post became a parachutist for the flying circus "Burrell Tibbs and His Texas Topnotch Fliers" when he was 26 years old. Undaunted by an oil field accident which cost him his left eye in 1926, Post became the personal pilot of wealthy Oklahoma oilmen Powell Briscoe and F C Hall. In 1930, Hall bought a single-engine Lockheed Vega and nicknamed it Winnie Mae, after his daughter. Post's first claim to fame was flying the Winnie Mae to win the National Air Race Derby, from Los Angeles to Chicago.

On 23 June 1931, Post and navigator Harold Gatty left Long Island, New York in the Winnie Mae to fly around the world. They made fourteen stops along the way, including Newfoundland, England, Germany, the Soviet Union, Alaska, Alberta, Canada and Cleveland, Ohio before returning to Roosevelt Field on Long Island. They arrived back on July 1 after travelling nearly 25,000 kilometres in the record time of 8 days, 15 hours and 51 minutes.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 22nd
1927
Carl Eliason of Sayner,Wisconsin was granted 1st patent for snowmobile
1957
Simon&Garfunkel appeared on "American Bandstand' as 'Tom&Jerry'. They sang 'Hey Schoolgirl"
1995
The 1st feature film created by using computer generated imagery was released.
"Toy Story' with  voices of Tom Hanks'Woody",Tim Allen'Buzz Lightyear',Don Rickles'Mr Potato Head',its opening weekend made $ 110 million, worldwide $373 million It was directed by John Lasseter who would win special Academy Award for this animated milestone,produced by Pixar Studio. 
2005
Angela Merkel becomes 1st female chancellor of Germany


----------



## Pam

22nd November

1764 History credits James Hargreaves with inventing the first Spinning Jenny, but it had been designed and built years before by an obscure artisan from Leigh called Thomas Highs.

1869 The clipper Cutty Sark was launched In Dumbarton, Scotland. She was one of the last clippers ever built, and is the only one still surviving today. She is preserved as a museum ship, located near the centre of Greenwich, in south-east London.

1906 The Great Gorbals Whisky Flood. The Loch Katrine (Adelphi) Distillery was situated in Muirhead Street in the Gorbals district of Glasgow. Early in the morning of 21st November 1906, one of the distillery’s massive washback vats collapsed, releasing over 150,000 gallons of red hot whisky. In the street outside, a number of farm servants with carts were waiting to pick up the draff for cattle feed. The tidal wave of hot liquor smashed into them, throwing men and horses across the street.

The only fatality was James Ballantyne, a farm servant from Hyndland Farm, Busby. He suffered severe internal injuries and died shortly after admission to the infirmary.


----------



## debodun

Fifty-seventh anniversary of the John F. Kennedy assassination - an event still surrounded by speculation and controversy. There ia a Web cam in what once was the Texas School Book Depository - the alleged sniper location - looking out on Dealey Plaza.

https://www.earthcam.com/usa/texas/dallas/dealeyplaza/?cam=dealeyplaza


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Friday, November 23, 1923. :   Australia's first public wireless broadcast begins.*

The development of the wireless telegraphy system, which came to be known as "radio" is attributed to Guglielmo Marconi. Marconi first demonstrated the transmission and reception of Morse Code based radio signals over a distance of 2 or more kilometres in England in 1896, and from this point began the development and expansion of radio technology around the world.

At 8:00pm on 23 November 1923, Radio 2SB in Sydney went to air for the first time from a studio located in the Smith's Weekly building in Phillip Street. 2SB, Sydney Broadcasters Ltd, had been in competition with Farmer and Company, 2FC, since it had announced its intention to begin transmission in August of that year. 2SB originally set its first transmission date as November 15, but setbacks caused the broadcast to be postponed until the 23rd of the month. The broadcast was a performance of 'Le Cygne', from 'Carnaval des Animaux' by Camille Saint-Saens.

2FC first aired two weeks later, on 5 December 1923, and the similarities of the stations' names confused listeners. 2SB was changed to 2BL, for Broadcasters Limited, three months after its inaugural broadcast.

*Wednesday, November 23, 1955. :   The Cocos (Keeling) Islands are transferred to Australian control.*

The Territory of Cocos (Keeling) Islands is located in the Indian Ocean, approximately halfway between Australia and Sri Lanka. The territory lies about 2750 kilometres northwest of Perth, Western Australia. It comprises two atolls and 27 coral islands totalling around 14 km². With a coastline of 26 kilometres and its highest elevation at 5m above sea level, its sole cash crop is coconuts. The population of around 630 is split between the ethnic Europeans on West Island and the ethnic Malays on Home Island.

The islands were discovered in 1609 by Captain William Keeling, but remained uninhabited until 1826, when the first settlement was established on the main atoll by English settler Alexander Hare. Scottish seaman John Clunies-Ross established a second settlement soon afterwards for the purpose of exploiting the coconut palm crop.

On 23 November 1955, the islands were transferred to Australian control under the Cocos (Keeling) Islands Act 1955. Together with nearby Christmas Island, the Cocos (Keeling) Islands are called Australia's Indian Ocean Territories (IOTs) and since 1997 share a single Administrator resident on Christmas Island.

*Thursday, November 23, 1961. :   Sturt's Desert pea is adopted as the floral emblem of South Australia.*

Sturt's Desert Pea is a hardy plant of the Australian desert. It is characterised by deep red pea-shaped flowers contrasting sharply with grey-green foliage. The indigenous Koori people call it the "flower of blood", and tell a story of a young woman who avoided marriage to an older man of the tribe by eloping with her younger lover. The old man and his friends tracked the couple down, killing them both, along with the people with whom they had sheltered. Months later, the old man returned to where the lovers had been slain and found the ground covered with the scarlet flowers now known as the Sturt's Desert pea.

Sturt's Desert Pea was first discovered by English pirate and explorer William Dampier when he anchored off the northwestern coast of Australia in 1688 and again in 1699. Explorer Charles Sturt noted it growing in abundance in the arid areas between Adelaide and Central Australia during his forays into the desert in 1844, and commented on its exceptional beauty when in flower. It was then formally named after Charles Sturt in honour of his explorations of inland Australia, although it bears several Latin names: Swainsona formosa and Willdampia formosa (after William Dampier).

Sturt's Desert Pea is a protected species in South Australia. It was adopted as the floral emblem of South Australia on 23 November 1961, under its then-Latin name Clianthus formosus.

*Monday, November 23, 2009. :   Lucky, the world's oldest sheep on record, dies.*

The average life-expectancy of sheep ranges between ten and twenty years. Not so for Lucky, the world's oldest sheep, who died at the age of 23.

Lucky was a hand-reared sheep who lived on a farm at Lake Bolac, west of Ballarat, Victoria. She had been abandoned by her mother at birth, and rescued by farmer Delrae Westgarth who found her out in the paddock. Westgarth and her husband Frank cared for the lamb, feeding her in their house and then moving her to the shed until she was old enough to join the flock. Lucky produced 35 lambs of her own in the following decades.

In late Spring of 2009, exceptionally hot weather weakened her and caused her health to deteriorate. Although her owners brought her back to the shed, cooling her down with air conditioners, she died on Monday 23 November 2009, aged 23 years, six months and 28 days. This was a Guinness-certified world record age for a sheep. Lucky was buried under her favourite nectarine tree.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Saturday, November 23, 1963. :   TV series 'Doctor Who' first airs on BBC television.*

'Doctor Who' is a British science fiction television series produced by the BBC about a time-travelling adventurer known only as "The Doctor". It aired for the first time on 23 November 1963, on British television. The initial broadcast was interrupted by the breaking news of the November 22 assassination of US President John F Kennedy. The show has developed a cult following amongst science-fiction fans, and is well known for its innovative use of low-budget special effects.

Declining ratings and a less prominent transmission slot saw 'Doctor Who' suspended as an ongoing series in 1989 by Jonathan Powell, Controller of BBC One. A Doctor Who movie was broadcast on the Fox Network in 1996, co-produced between Fox, Universal Pictures, the BBC, and BBC Worldwide. While it was relatively successful in Britain, its lack of popularity in the United States meant that a new series was not pursued. However, a new series was planned nonetheless, and eventually aired on BBC One on 26 March 2005, and in Australia on 21 May 2005. The USA has not taken up the new series.    

*Saturday, November 23, 1996. :   125 people die as a hijacked airliner runs out of fuel and crashes into the sea.*

On 23 November 1996, an Ethiopian Airlines Boeing 767 flying from Addis Ababa to Nairobi was hijacked by three men who demanded the pilot fly to Australia. Four hours later, it ran out of fuel and pitched into the Indian Ocean, 500 metres from a holiday beach on the Comoro Islands. The impact caused the plane to break up, and killed 125 of the 175 people aboard. Within minutes, locals and tourists, including a group of about twenty French doctors, reached the plane, managing to rescue about fifty people. The hijackers were later identified as Ethiopians who were seeking political asylum in Australia.


----------



## Pam

23rd November

1499...Perkin Warbeck is hanged at Tyburn after attempting to escape from the Tower of London. The pretender to the throne had invaded England in 1497, claiming to be Richard Duke of York, the younger of the two Princes in the Tower.

1835  Henry Burden invented the first machine for manufacturing horseshoes. Henry Burden was a prolific inventor, but it was his horseshoe machine that made a mark in history as a key factor in the Union’s victory during the Civil War. He then made most of the horseshoes for the Union Cavalry in the Civil War.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 23
1897
JL love receives patent for the pencil sharpener
1909
Orville&Wilbur Wright form a million dollar corporation to manufacture airplanes
1936
the 1st edition of "Life Magazine' is published created by Henry Luce,publisher of Time Magazine.It cost 10 cents.The magazine ceased publication in 1972,then came back in 1978 as a monthly,shut down for good in 2000


----------



## OneEyedDiva

The premiere of the first juke box in 1889. This link has pictures of the juke boxes we're probably all familiar with.  Below is a picture of the juke box that's in the club my son was deejaying in. When is the last time you used a juke box?
https://www.bing.com/search?q=first+jukebox+1889&FORM=OTDHYL


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Monday, November 24, 1642. :   Dutch explorer Abel Tasman discovers Tasmania, naming it Van Diemen's Land.*

Abel Janszoon Tasman was a Dutch seafarer and explorer born in 1603 in the village of Lutjegast, Netherlands. In 1634 Tasman joined the Dutch East India Company and, after gaining further experience and promotions, was ordered to explore the south-east waters in order to find a new sea trade route to Chile in South America.

On 24 November 1642, Tasman discovered a previously unknown island on his voyage past the Great South Land, or New Holland, as the Dutch called Australia. In his ships' log, he recorded: "In the afternoon, about 4 o'clock...we saw...the first land we have met with in the South Sea...very high...and not known to any European nation". Tasman named this land Antony Van Diemen's Land in honour of the High Magistrate, or Governor-General of Batavia. Although he saw none of the indiegnous people, he noted the presence of smoke in several locations, while his crew heard human voices.

It is believed that this first sighting was made at what is now Cape Sorell, on the western coast of Tasmania. The island's name was changed to Tasmania in 1855, over sixty years after British colonists settled the Australian continent.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Thursday, November 24, 1859. :   Charles Darwin publishes his controversial "Origin of the Species".*

British naturalist Charles Robert Darwin was born on 12 February 1809 in Shrewsbury, England. Darwin's claim to fame is his publication of "On the Origin of Species by Means of Natural Selection, or the Preservation of Favoured Races in the Struggle for Life". The book put forth Darwin's theory of evolutionary selection, which expounded that survival or extinction of populations of organisms is determined by the process of natural selection, achieved through that population's ability to adapt to its environment. Ultimately, by following Darwin's theory of evolution to its conclusion, the book suggested that man evolved from apes. "The Origin of the Species" was first published on 24 November 1859.

Although Darwin is given the credit for the theory of evolution, he developed the theory out of the writings of his grandfather Erasmus. Large sections from Erasmus’s major work, ‘Zoonomia or the Laws of Organic Life’ are repeated in Darwin’s ‘Origin of Species’. There is evidence to suggest that many of the other ideas Charles proposed, such as the concept of modern biological evolution, including natural selection, were borrowed from ideas that had already been published by other scientists. Charles De Secondat Montesquieu (1689–1755), Benoit de Maillet (1656–1738), Pierre-Louis Maupertuis (1698–1759), Denis Diderot (1713–1784) and George Louis Buffon are just some whose ideas are believed by historians to have been plagiarised by Darwin, without due credit.

*Born on this day

Friday, November 24, 1815. :   Grace Darling, the English lighthouse keeper's daughter who rescued survivors from a shipwreck, is born.*

Grace Darling was born on 24 November 1815, in Bamburgh, Northumberland, and grew up in the various lighthouses of which her father was keeper. Grace gained heroine status early in the morning of 7 September 1838, when the steamship Forfarshire ran ashore and broke in two on the rocks by the lighthouse situated in the North Sea. Grace urged her father to row out with her in difficult, stormy conditions to the stricken steamship: her actions saved the lives of nine people - four crew and five passengers. Tragically, forty other people died in the accident.

Grace Darling never married. She died of tuberculosis in 1842, and a memorial in her honour can be seen in the parish church at Bamburgh.    

*Friday, November 24, 1876. :   Walter Burley Griffin, the architect who designed Canberra, Australia's capital city, is born.*

Australia's two largest cities, Sydney and Melbourne, had been rivals since before the goldrush days. It was therefore decided that the nation's capital should be situated between the two cities. A location was chosen which was 248km from Sydney and 483km from Melbourne, and the name selected was a derivation of the Aboriginal word for 'meeting place'. It was then necessary to select someone who could design a truly unique capital city. The competition to design Australia's new capital city, Canberra, was won in 1911 by Walter Burley Griffin.

Walter Burley Griffin was born on 24 November 1876, in Chicago, USA. After obtaining his degree in architecture in 1899, Griffin worked for Frank Lloyd Wright in Oak Park, Illinois, designing many houses in the Chicago area. After winning the competition to design Australia's national capital, he and his wife moved to Australia, where Griffin was appointed as the Federal Capital Director of Design and Construction. Difficulties with Federal government bureaucrats forced Griffin's resignation from the project in 1920 when a conflict of interest threatened Griffin's work. Griffin remained in Australia, later designing the Sydney suburb of Castlecrag and the Melbourne suburb of Eaglemont. Griffin also helped design the New South Wales towns of Leeton, Griffith and Culburra Beach.


----------



## Pam

24th November

1831 Michael Faraday read his first series of papers at the Royal Society in London on 'Experimental Research into Electricity'.

1971 One of only eight 1933 pennies minted was auctioned at Sotherbys for £7,000.

1991 Freddie Mercury, English rock singer, died at the age of 45.

1993 The last 14 bottles of Scotch whisky salvaged from the SS Politician, wrecked in 1941 and the inspiration of the book and film, Whisky Galore, were sold at auction for £11,462.


----------



## moviequeen1

1835
Texas Rangers mounted police force is authorized by Texas Provisonal Govt
1874
American inventor,Joseph Glidden patents  barbed wire
1954
Air Force One,1st U.S. Presidential airplane is christened


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Wednesday, November 25, 1789. :   Bennelong, the Aborigine, is captured, to be used as an intermediary between the Aboriginal and white cultures.*

The Aborigine Bennelong was a senior man of the Eora, a Koori, people of the Port Jackson area, when the First Fleet arrived in Australia, in 1788. He was captured on 25 November 1789, for the purpose of being used as a mediary between the white and Aboriginal cultures. The Governor of New South Wales, Captain Arthur Phillip, wished to learn about the language and customs of the indigenous people. Bennelong willingly liaised between the cultures, and adopted European dress and other ways. His intervention was crucial when Phillip was speared by local Aborigines as, by persuading the Governor that the attack was caused by a misunderstanding, further violence was avoided.

While Governor Phillip's intentions were honourable, the Aborigines were not people to be captured and used for white purposes. Bennelong travelled with Phillip to England in 1792, and returned to Australia in 1795. Ultimately, he suffered ostracism from the Aborigines when he found it too difficult to integrate into the European culture, and sought to return to his own people. He died on 3 January 1813.

*Born on this day
Thursday, November 25, 1880. :   Reverend John Flynn, founder of the Royal Flying Doctor Service, is born.*

Australia's Flying Doctor Service began with the vision of Reverend John Flynn. John Flynn was born on 25 November 1880, in the gold rush town of Moliagul, about 202 kilometres north-west of Melbourne, Victoria. Flynn's first posting as a Presbyterian minister was to Beltana, a tiny, remote settlement 500 kilometres north of Adelaide. After writing a report for his church superiors on the difficulties of ministering to such a widely scattered population, he was appointed as the first Superintendent of the Australian Inland Mission, the ‘bush department’ of the Presbyterian Church, in 1912. Flynn served in the AIM at a time when only two doctors served an area of 300,000 sq kms in Western Australia and 1,500,000 sq kms in the Northern Territory. Realising the need for better medical care for the people of the outback, he established numerous bush hospitals and hostels.

Flynn's attention was caught by the story of a young stockman, Jim Darcy, who had been seriously injured while mustering stock on a cattle station near Halls Creek, in the remote north of Western Australia. Darcy had been operated on by the Halls Creek Postmaster who had to follow instructions given via telegraph by a Perth doctor. Although the postmaster's crude operation was successful, Darcy had died almost two months later of complications, before a doctor could attend. The story gave urgency to Flynn's vision of delivering essential medical services to remote areas.

Following this tragedy, Flynn envisaged that new technology such as radio and the aeroplane could assist in providing a more effective medical service. His speculations attracted the attention of an Australian pilot serving in World War I, Clifford Peel, who wrote to Flynn, outlining the capabilities and costs of then-available planes. Flynn turned his considerable fund-raising talents to the task of establishing a flying medical service. On 15 May 1928, the Aerial Medical Service was established at Cloncurry, in western Queensland.

In order to facilitate communication with such a service, Flynn collaborated with Alfred Traeger, who developed the pedal radio, a lighter, more compact radio for communication, readily available to more residents of the outback for its size and cost. The pedal radio eliminated the need for electricity, which was available in very few areas of the outback in the 1920s. In this way, Flynn married the advantages of both radio and aeroplanes to provide a "Mantle of Safety" for the outback. Initially conceived as a one-year experiment, Flynn's vision has continued successfully through the years, providing a valuable medical service to people in remote areas.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Sunday, November 25, 1973. :   US President Nixon calls for a Sunday ban on gasoline sales.*

In October of 1973, an oil crisis sparked a number of legislation changes in the US. The crisis occurred when, in response to US support of Israel in the Yom Kippur war, Arab oil producers cut back supply of oil to the US, and increased oil prices fourfold overnight. Practical legislation to help improve fuel economy was enacted: this included imposing a highway speed limit of 55mph, and allowing motorists to turn right on a red light to minimise unnecessary idling. On 25 November 1973, Nixon also called for a ban on gasoline sales on Sundays, a ban which lasted until the crisis was resolved in March 1974.    

*Born on this day

Monday, November 25, 1844. :   Karl Benz, German engineer and inventor of the petrol-driven automobile, is born.*

Karl Friedrich Benz was born on 25 November 1844, in Baden Muehlburg, Germany, now part of Karlsruhe. The son of an engine driver, Benz went to school at the Karlsruhe grammar school and Karlsruhe Polytechnic. Benz started Benz & Company in 1883 in Mannheim to produce industrial engines. It was there that he invented and patented the two-stroke engine. He was later influenced by Gottlieb Daimler, who inspired Benz to develop a four-stroke engine suitable for powering a four-wheeled horseless carriage. He demonstrated the first gasoline car powered by an internal-combustion engine in Mannheim, Germany, on 3 July 1886 after patenting it on 29 January 1886. The vehicle had three wheels, an electric ignition, differential gears and was water-cooled. It reached a top speed of 10 kilometres per hour.

By 1900, Benz & Company, the company started by Benz, was the world's largest manufacturer of automobiles. In 1926, the Benz and Daimler firms merged to form Daimler-Benz, which produces the Mercedes-Benz vehicles. Benz died in 1929.


----------



## Pam

25th November

1703 The Great Storm of 1703, the greatest windstorm ever recorded in the southern part of Great Britain, reached its intensity which it maintained through to 27th November. Winds gusted up to 120 mph, and 9,000 people died.

1835 The birth of Andrew Carnegie, Scottish-born US industrialist and philanthropist who rose from telegraph boy to iron and steel multimillionaire. He devoted his vast wealth to libraries and universities including the Carnegie Hall in New York which opened in 1891.

1940 World War II:  The first flight of the deHavilland Mosquito aircraft. The Mosquito was one of the few operational front-line aircraft to be constructed almost entirely of wood and, as such, was nicknamed 'The Wooden Wonder' or Mossie to its crews. When it entered production in 1941 it was one of the fastest operational aircraft in the world.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 25th
1884
John B Meyenberg of St. Louis patents evaporated milk
1940
'Woody Woodpecker' debuts with the release of Walter Lang's "Knock Knock"
1947
The 1st systematic Hollywood blacklist starts denying jobs to American entertainers,due to alleged Communist ties or sympathies


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Monday, November 26, 1838. :   A second trial finds some of the perpetrators of the Myall Creek massacre of Aborigines guilty*.

After numerous clashes between European settlers and Aboriginals people in late 1837 in northwest New South Wales, tensions were high. On 10 June 1838, a gang of stockmen, heavily armed, rounded up between 40 and 50 Aboriginal women, children and elderly men at Henry Dangar's Myall Creek Station, not far from Inverell in New South Wales. 28 Aborigines were murdered. These were the relatives of the Aboriginal men who were working with the station manager, William Hobbs. It was believed that the massacre was payback for the killing of several colonists in the area, yet most of those massacred were women and children.

At a trial held on November 15 that year, twelve Europeans were charged with murder but acquitted. Following uproar from some colonists at the aquittal of the men, another trial was held on 26 November 1838. Following the retrial, 7 men were charged with murder and sentenced to be hung in December, under the authority of Governor George Gipps.    

*Monday, November 26, 1855. :   The colony of Van Diemen's Land becomes known as Tasmania.*

On 24 November 1642, Dutch explorer Abel Tasman discovered a previously unknown island on his voyage past the "Great South Land", or "New Holland", as the Dutch called Australia. He named it Van Diemen's Land after the governor of Batavia. The Dutch, however, did not settle New Holland and Van Diemen's Land, and had little interest in the continent. The First Fleet, which arrived in Port Jackson, New South Wales, in 1788 comprised eleven British ships carrying officers and convicts from England.

Fears that the French would colonise Van Diemen's Land caused the British to establish a small settlement on the Derwent River in 1803. Thirty-three of the 49 people in the group were convicts, and the settlement continued to receive convicts re-shipped from New South Wales or Norfolk Island up until 1812. Regular shipments of convicts directly from Britain began in 1818. A second penal colony was established at Macquarie Harbour on the west coast of Van Diemen's Land in 1822, and three years later, the British Government separated administration of Van Dieman's Land from that of New South Wales. Macquarie Harbour was eventually closed down, to be replaced by Port Arthur.

The Bishopric of Tasmania was proclaimed in 1842, and the name "Tasmania" began to be used in unofficial communications. The push for transportation of convicts to Van Diemen's Land to end gained momentum, and transportation finally ceased in 1853. Many of the colony's inhabitants sought to give Van Diemen's Land a new name in order to remove the stigma of the island being associated with terrible punishment. A parliamentary petition for the colony's name to be changed was presented to Queen Victoria, who agreed to both the name change and the new constitution in 1855.

On 26 November 1855, the colony's first governor, Lieutenant-Governor Henry Fox-Young, signed the name change Order, which was then published in the 'Hobart Gazette' on the following day, 27 November. Although the name change took effect locally, the colony only officially became known as Tasmania on 1 January 1856. The colony became self-governing, and elections for parliament were held that same year.    


*Monday, November 26, 1917. :   A raid on the Queensland Government Printing Office is carried out, under the orders of Prime Minister Billy Hughes.*

Conscription, or compulsory military service, has always been a highly controversial issue in Australia. At the outbreak of World War I, Australians were keen to go to war. Many sought to serve their newly federated country as patriotic Australians, while others hoped to serve on behalf of "Mother England".

Prime Minister William 'Billy' Hughes was Australia's second wartime Prime Minister, being appointed after the resignation of Andrew Fisher in October 1915. Hughes sought to introduce conscription during World War I via a referendum. The 1916 referendum failed when 51% voted against the introduction of conscription. Although Hughes won a clear majority at the Federal election in 1917, he did not bring in legislation for compulsory overseas service, but sought a second referendum in December 1917. To that end, he tried to direct public opinion in favour of conscription, and this included the removal of dissenting material which might sway public opinion against the introduction of conscription.

On 26 November 1917, Hughes ordered Jeremiah Joseph Stable, an officer with the Australian Field Artillery, to conduct a raid on the Queensland Government Printing Office. Stable, along with Federal Police, was instructed to enter the printing office and seize all copies of no. 37 Queensland Parliamentary Debates, as they contained an anti-conscription speech by Premier T J Ryan. Stable had already previously censored parts of the speech from the press, but the printing office held the original copies of the parliamentary debates, and Hughes feared the speech might be circulated.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Monday, November 26, 1703. :   Over 8,000 people die in Britain's worst storm on record.*

The United Kingdom is the World’s most hurricane-prone nation. Friday, 26 November 1703, saw England's worst storm on record rip across East Anglia. Gales of up to 80mph were reported, with windmill blades spinning so ferociously that the friction caused them to catch fire, while 4,000 grand oak trees in the New Forest were felled. Hundreds of vessels of the British fleet were lost, including four Royal Navy men-of-war, and an estimated 8,000 sailors lost their lives. It was reported that a ship at Whitstable in Kent was lifted from the sea and dropped over 200 metres inland. Civilian casualties on land were in the hundreds, but no accurate records exist to give true number of the lives lost that day.    


*Born on this day

Sunday, November 26, 1922. :   The creator of Snoopy and the 'Peanuts' comic strip, Charles M Schulz, is born.*

 Charles Monroe Schulz was born in St Paul, Minnesota, on 26 November 1922. As a teenager he was shy and introverted, and when he created his comic strip 'Peanuts', he based the character of Charlie Brown on himself. Charlie Brown first appeared in the comic strip "Li'l Folks", published in 1947 by the St Paul Pioneer Press. In 1950, Schulz approached the United Features Syndicate with his best strips from "Li'l Folks", and "Peanuts" made its debut on 2 October 1950.

"Peanuts" ran for nearly 50 years, appearing in over 2,600 newspapers in 75 countries. In 1999, Schulz had a stroke, and it was then discovered that he had colon cancer. Two months after announcing his retirement from drawing "Peanuts", he died, on 13 February 2000. After his death, comic strips all over the world paid tribute to Schulz and Peanuts within their own formats. The Charles M Schulz Museum was opened on 17 August 2002, for the purpose of preserving, displaying, and interpreting the art of Charles M Schulz.


----------



## Pam

26th November

26th November

1836 The death of John Loudon McAdam. He invented a new process, "mcadamisation". for building roads with a smooth hard surface, using controlled materials. Modern road constructions still refelcts McAdam's influence.

1867 Mrs Lily Maxwell of Manchester became the first ever woman to vote in a British elections, due to a mistake in the electoral register. She had to be escorted to the polling station by a bodyguard to protect her from those opposed to women's suffrage.

1908 The birth of Lord Forte (Charles Forte), British business magnate and Chairman of Trusthouse Forte, one of the largest hotel and restaurant groups in the world.

1987 Drawings of English bank notes by US artist James Boggs were declared works of art and not illegal replicas of UK currency by an Old Bailey jury.


----------



## moviequeen1

1789
The 1st national Thanksgiving was held in America
1948
The 1st Poloroid Land Camera was bought for $89 in Boston,Mass. The Land Camera 95 became the prototype for all  cameras for the next 15 yrs


----------



## Tish

*World History

Wednesday, November 27, 1895. :   Alfred Nobel draws up his last will and testament, pledging his enormous wealth toward the betterment of humanity.*

Alfred Bernhard Nobel, born in Stockholm in 21 October 1833, was a Swedish chemist, engineer armaments manufacturer and the inventor of dynamite. Although a dramatist and poet, he became famous for his advances in chemistry and physics, and by the time he died on 10 December 1896, he held over 350 patents and controlled factories and laboratories in 20 countries.

On 13 April 1888, Nobel opened the newspaper to discover an obituary to himself. Although it was his brother Ludwig who had actually died, the obituary described Alfred Nobel's own achievements, believing it was he who had died. The obituary condemned Nobel for inventing dynamite, an explosive which caused the deaths of so many. It is said that this experience led Nobel to choose to leave a better legacy to the world after his death. On 27 November 1895 at the Swedish-Norwegian Club in Paris, Nobel signed his last will and testament and set aside the bulk of his enormously wealthy estate to establish the Nobel Prizes, to be awarded annually without distinction of nationality. Nobel died of a cerebral haemorrhage on 10 December 1896.
The Nobel Prize is considered one of the most prestigious awards in the world and includes a cash prize of nearly one million dollars. The fields for which the awards can be given are physics, chemistry, physiology or medicine, literature and toward the promotion of international peace. In 1968 the prize field was extended to include economic science.

*Monday, November 27, 1978. :   Mayor of San Francisco, George Moscone, is assassinated by former city supervisor Dan White.*

George Richard Moscone, born on 24 November 1929, was the mayor of San Francisco, California, from January 1976 until he was assassinated on 27 November 1978. His assassin, Dan White, was the former city supervisor of San Francisco; White also assassinated new Supervisor Harvey Milk.

White's motive remains unknown, but shortly before the assassinations, he resigned the office of city supervisor following the defeat of California's Briggs Initiative, which would have required schools to fire teachers that were homosexual. White strongly opposed the Bill, and it is conjectured that he saw Mayor Moscone and the openly-gay activist Milk as the ones responsible for heading up the historic gay rights ordinance. He had also sought to be reinstated following his resignation, and was reportedly angry about Moscone's decision not to reappoint him to the city board.


*Friday, November 27, 1998. :   United States nuclear weapons begin being tested for possible year 2000 problems.*

As the world neared the end of its second recorded millennium, there was a growing awareness of the possibility that computers could strike a problem. The year 2000 problem, or millennium bug, was a flaw in computer program design that caused some date-related processing to operate incorrectly for dates and times on and after January 1, 2000. Due to lack of foresight by computer programmers in the preceding decades, many commands depending on date were written with a two-digit year (eg 98 for 1998) instead of a four-digit year. It was conceived as a possibility that computers might interpret 00 as 1900 instead of 2000. It was feared that critical industries such as electricity, for example, and government functions would stop working at 12:00am on 1 January 2000.

On 27 November 1998, officials from the Pentagon in the USA stated that US nuclear weapons were being tested for potential Year 2000 problems, after it was recently discovered that up to a quarter of existing nuclear weapons systems had not been tested for year 2000 (Y2K) compliance. In the end, there were no major disasters as a result of the millennium bug, and the entire turnover was seen a non-event.


*Born on this day

Saturday, November 27, 1880. :   Sir Ralph Freeman, designer of the Sydney Harbour Bridge, is born.*

Ralph Freeman was born on 27 November 1880 in London, England. After studying civil engineering at the City and Guilds of London Institute, he joined Douglas Fox & Partners, a firm of consulting engineers specialising in the design of steel bridges. He rose to become senior partner and in 1938 the firm changed its name to Freeman Fox & Partners. Freeman's most famous design work can be seen on the Victoria Falls Bridge, completed in 1905, and the Sydney Harbour Bridge, completed in 1932.

The Sydney Harbour Bridge connects the Sydney CBD with the North Shore commercial and residential areas on Sydney Harbour. Pictures of the Harbour bridge, usually with the sails of the Sydney Opera House in the foreground, provide the image of Australia that tourists expect to see. The Sydney Harbour Bridge remains an enduring testimony to the talent of its designer, Sir Ralph Freeman.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 27th
1889
The 1st permit issued to a drive through Central Park in NYC was given to Curtis Brady
1895
scientist/chemist/engineer/ Alfred Nobel's will established Nobel Prize
1967
The Beatles released their album'Magical Mystery Tour'


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Monday, November 28, 1932. :   The 'Dog on the Tuckerbox' statue at Gundagai is unveiled.*

The "Dog on the Tuckerbox" is an historical monument situated in southern New South Wales, Australia. Celebrated in Australian folklore, poetry, and song as being either five or nine miles from Gundagai, the Dog on the Tuckerbox sits approximately 5 miles, or eight kilometres, from Gundagai. Gundagai's Dog on the Tuckerbox originated out of an incident from the mid-1800s, when some travellers' bullock carts became stuck in the mud near Gundagai. The bullockies were unable to free their carts, and everything ended up coated in mud. The romanticised version of the story goes that the bullocky departed for help, and the dog stayed to faithfully guard his master's tuckerbox (food box). However, the reality is that the dog was in fact relieving itself directly above the tuckerbox, which was the only thing not submerged by the mud.

The story was originally captured by an unknown poet writing under the pseudonym of Bowyang Yorke and published in the Gundagai Times in the 1880s. A later version was written by Gundagai journalist and poet Jack Moses. The tale was then popularised in 1937 in the song "Where the Dog Sits on the Tuckerbox" by Australian songwriter Jack O'Hagan who also wrote "Along the Road to Gundagai" and "When a Boy from Alabama Meets a Girl from Gundagai". Ironically, O'Hagan never visited Gundagai himself.

The statue of the Dog on the Tuckerbox was created by Gundagai stonemason Frank Rusconi, and unveiled on 28 November 1932, by Joseph Lyons, then Prime Minister of Australia. The unveiling occurred on the 103rd anniversary of explorer Charles Sturt's crossing of the Murrumbidgee River at the place where Gundagai now stands.

*Australian Explorers

Saturday, November 28, 1829. : Captain Charles Sturt crosses the Murrumbidgee River on his way to solve the mystery of the inland rivers.*

Captain Charles Sturt was born in India in 1795. He came to Australia in 1827, and soon after undertook to solve the mystery of where the inland rivers of New South Wales flowed. Because they appeared to flow towards the centre of the continent, the belief was held that they emptied into an inland sea. Drawing on the skills of experienced bushman and explorer Hamilton Hume, Sturt first traced the Macquarie River as far as the Darling, which he named after Governor Darling.

Pleased with Sturt's discoveries, the following year Governor Darling sent Sturt to trace the course of the Murrumbidgee River, and to see whether it joined to the Darling. On 28 November 1829, Sturt and his party crossed the Murrumbidgee near the present site of the town of Gundagai. Following the river in a whaleboat, Sturt discovered that the Murrumbidgee River flowed into the Murray (previously named the Hume), as did the Darling, and that the Murray River flowed to the ocean, emptying out at Lake Alexandrina on the southern coast.

*New Zealand History

Wednesday, November 28, 1979. : 257 people are killed when an Air New Zealand sightseeing flight crashes into Mount Erebus, Antarctica.*

Mount Erebus, located on Ross Shelf, Antarctica is the southernmost active volcano on Earth. Discovered on 27 January 1841 by explorer Sir James Clark Ross, the volcano rises 3,795 metres above sea level.

Sightseeing flights frequently include Mount Erebus on their tours. On 28 November 1979, Air New Zealand Flight 901 crashed into Mount Erebus, killing all 237 passengers and 20 crew members. The flight departed from Auckland International Airport with guide Peter Mulgrew standing in for Sir Edmund Hillary, who had acted as a guide on previous flights but had to cancel on this occasion. At the time of the crash, the altitude of the aircraft was 445m.

Following an inquest, the crash was attributed to pilot error. The pilot descended below the customary minimum altitude level, continuing at that height even though the crew was unsure of the plane's position. However, the New Zealand Government called for another inquiry in response to public demand. The Royal Commission of Inquiry, headed by highly respected judge Justice Peter Mahon, blamed Air New Zealand for altering the flight plan waypoint coordinates in the ground navigation computer without advising the crew. The new flight plan took the aircraft directly at the mountain, rather than along its flank.

Although all the bodies were recovered, the wreckage of the aircraft still remains on the slopes of Mount Erebus, buried by snow and ice. A wooden cross was raised above Scott Base to commemorate the accident, and was replaced in 1986 with an aluminium cross after the original was eroded by low temperatures, wind and moisture.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Sunday, November 28, 1660. : The founding meeting is held prior to the formation of the Royal Society.*

The Royal Society is also known as Royal Society of London for the Improvement of Natural Knowledge. A voluntary organisation devoted to the advancement of Science, fellowship to the society is by peer election, and is considered a great honour.

The founding meeting for the Royal Society was held on 28 November 1660, at Gresham College in Bishopsgate. It followed a lecture by Sir Christopher Wren, who was Gresham's Professor of Astronomy. Those present included theologian, natural philosopher, chemist, physicistand inventor Robert Boyle, and English clergyman and author John Wilkins. All subsequent meetings, and the concept and design of the society, received endorsement from the restored monarchy of King Charles II.

The Royal Society of London was formally created after the passing of the Great Seal on 15 July 1662. Lord Brouncker was the first President, while Robert Hooke was appointed as Curator of Experiments in November 1662. A second Royal Charter was sealed on 23 April 1663, naming the King as Founder and changing the name to "The Royal Society of London for the Improvement of Natural Knowledge". Her Majesty The Queen is the current patron, and, since the foundation of the Royal Society, the reigning monarch has always been the patron.

*Saturday, November 28, 1964. :   Mariner 4, the first spacecraft to transmit close range images of Mars, is launched.*

Mariner 4 was the first spacecraft to obtain and transmit close range images of Mars. It was launched from Cape Kennedy, Florida, on 28 November 1964. The probe passed within 9844 kilometres of Mars on July 14, 1965, obtaining the first ever close-up photographs of the Mars surface. The images revealed that Mars had a vast, barren wasteland of craters scattered throughout a rust-colored surface of sand, with some indications that liquid water had once etched waterways through the surface. Mariner 4 had various field and particle sensors and detectors, and a television camera which took 22 television pictures, each 48 seconds apart, covering about 1% of the planet.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 28th
1929
aviator/polar explorer,Richard Byrd makes his 1st flight to South Pole
1958
U.S. gov't reports 1st full range firing of a intercontinential ballistic missile
1984
250 yrs after their deaths,William Penn who founded state of Pennsylvania and his wife Hannah were made honorary citizens of the U.S.


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Wednesday, November 29, 1876. :   The Queensland flag is officially adopted*.

Queensland began as the colony of the Moreton Bay District. It was founded in 1824 when explorer John Oxley arrived at Redcliffe with a crew and 29 convicts to begin a settlement on the Redcliffe Peninsula. This settlement, which was later dubbed Humpybong by the indigenous people for its ‘dead huts’, was abandoned less than a year later when the main settlement was moved 30km away, to the Brisbane River. The new settlement was given the name of Brisbane, after the Brisbane River which Oxley had explored earlier.

In 1859, Queen Victoria signed Letters Patent declaring that Queensland was now a separate colony. Queensland was the last of the states to be separated from New South Wales. In 1869, Queen Victoria proposed that each of the colonies in Australia adopt a flag, which should consist of a Union flag with the state badge in the centre. Queensland had no badge at that time, so one needed to be designed. William Hemmant, then Queensland Colonial Secretary and Treasurer designed the badge, which is officially described as "On a Roundel Argent a Maltese Cross Azure surmounted with a Royal Crown".

The flag of Queensland, with the new badge, was introduced on 29 November 1876. As well as the badge, the flag featured the Imperial Crown, also known as the Tudor Crown, an emblem that changes in accordance with the ruling Monarch. Queen Victoria used the Imperial Crown, as did Edward VII and George VI, whilst George V and Elizabeth II used the St Edward's Crown. If the next ruling Monarch were to revert to the Imperial Crown when he ascends the throne, then the Queensland flag would change again.

*Monday, November 29, 1948. :   Australian Prime minister Ben Chifley launches the first mass-produced Australian car, the Holden FX.

"Made in Australia, For Australia".*

These are the words spoken by Australian Prime Minister Ben Chifley when he launched the Holden FX on 29 November 1948. The real name of the Holden FX is 48/215. '48 was the year it started production, and 215 indicated a Standard Sedan. The name "FX" originated as an unofficial designation within Holden after 1953, and was a reference to the updated suspension of that year.

The Holden company began as 'J.A. Holden & Co', a saddlery business in 1856, and moved into car production in 1908. By 1926, Holden had an assembly plant in each of Australia's mainland states, but due to the repercussions of the great Depression, production fell dramatically, from 34,000 units annually in 1930 to just 1,651 units in 1931. In that year, it became a subsidiary of the US-based General Motors (GM).

Post-World War II Australia was a time when only one in eight people owned an automobile, and many of these were American styled cars. Prior to the close of World War II, the Australian Government put into place initiatives to encourage an Australian automotive industry. Both GM and Ford responded to the government, making proposals for the production of the first Australian designed car. Although Ford's outline was preferred by the government, the Holden proposal required less financial assistance. Holden's managing director, Laurence Hartnett, wished to develop a local design, but GM wanted an American design. Compromises were made, and the final design was based on a previously rejected post-war proposed Chevrolet. Thus, in 1948, the Holden was launched - the first mass-produced Australian car.

Although the automobile's official designation was the 48/215, it was marketed as the "Holden". This was to honour Sir Edward Holden, the company's first chairman and grandson of J.A. Holden, who established the original Holden saddlery. Other names that were considered included the 'Austral', 'Woomerah', 'Boomerang', 'Melba', 'GeM', 'Emu' and even the 'Canbra', a name derived from Australia's capital city. The original retail price was AU£760.    


*Sunday, November 29, 1970. :   Recreated goldfields town, Sovereign Hill in Victoria, is officially opened.*

In August 1851, the Australian state of Victoria had its first gold strike at Sovereign Hill near Ballarat, in the same month it gained its independence from the NSW colony. While the Ballarat goldfields were rich and promising, the real goldrush began when gold was discovered at Mt Alexander, 60km northeast of Ballarat, and close to the town of Bendigo.

Nowadays, Sovereign Hill offers a re-creation of life on the goldfields and in a goldmining town. Officially opened on 29 November 1970, Sovereign Hill is an interactive outdoor museum which covers some 25 hectares on the southern outskirts of Ballarat. The town has been recreated with historic authenticity, complete with antiques, confectionery and foods, machinery, books, documents, livestock and other animals, carriages and other transport, all appropriate to the 1850s goldrush era. Visitors to the site can pan for alluvial gold, which can still be found in Sovereign Hill's Red Hill Gully Creek.

*Australian Explorers

Saturday, November 29, 1823. :   Oxley anchors off Pumicestone Channel to explore western Moreton Bay.*

On 23 October 1823, Surveyor-General John Oxley set sail from Sydney to travel north along the coastline. His aim was to find a suitable settlement for convicts who had not been reformed, but continued to re-offend. Reaching Port Curtis (Gladstone), Oxley rejected the harbour as unsuitable, due to its many shoals and mangrove swamps. Oxley returned south and entered Moreton Bay, where he anchored off Pumicestone Channel, now Pumistone Passage, on 29 November 1823.

From here, Oxley set out in a smaller boat to chart the western shores of Moreton Bay. On 2 December 1823, he came across the entrance to the Brisbane River, which ticket-of-leave convict timber-getters, Parsons, Pamphlett and Finnegan had already discovered by accident.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Thursday, November 29, 1314. : King Philip IV, who orders the suppression of the Knights Templar, dies in a hunting accident.*

King Philip IV, also known as Philip the Fair, was born sometime during the year 1268. His nickname referred to his fair hair and blue eyes, and generally pleasing appearance, rather than any sense of justice. On the contrary, Philip had ambitions for France to be the major power in the empire, and to that end, he sought the resources owned by others. This included the Jews, whom he expelled from France after taking their properties, the Italian bankers (Lombards) and the wealthy Knights Templar.

On 13 October 1307, Philip IV ordered the arrest of the entire order of Knights Templar in France, and had their possessions confiscated. The knights were put on trial and were tortured to extract confessions of sacrilegious practices, including heresy and witchcraft. Many were burnt and tortured, and under duress, admitted to a variety of heresies, admissions which were later retracted as being forced admissions.

Philip IV died on 29 November 1314, whilst out on a hunting expedition. It is believed he suffered a cerebral haemorrhage or stroke, possibly as a result of a fall from his horse.


*Monday, November 29, 1847. :   Missionary physician Marcus Whitman and thirteen others are killed by Native Americans in Washington state.*

Marcus Whitman was an American physician and missionary in Oregon, born in 1802. As a young man, Whitman was interested in becoming a minister, but studied medicine instead. In 1835 he travelled with missionary Samuel Parker to present-day north-western Montana and northern Idaho, to minister to the Native American bands of the Flathead and Nez Percé. Two years later he returned to live with the Indians, after marrying Narcissa Prentiss, a teacher of physics and chemistry. Whitman and Narcissa established several missions along their journey and their own settlement, Waiilatpu, near the present day city of Walla Walla, Washington. The settlement was in the territory of both the Cayuse and the Nez Percé tribes of Native Americans. Marcus farmed the land and utilised his medical skills, while Narcissa set up a school for the Native American children.

In 1843, Whitman organised the first large caravan of wagon trains along the Oregon Trail, opening it up to more settlers. The influx of white settlers brought to the region diseases to which the Indians had not developed immunity: in 1847, measles killed a large number of them. Whitman was unsuccessful in treating many of them, and his attempts to administer the measles vaccine resulted in more deaths. The recovery of many white patients resulted in the belief among the Native Americans that Whitman was causing the death of his Indian patients. To avenge the deaths, Cayuse tribal members murdered Marcus and Narcissa Whitman in their home on 29 November 1847, along with twelve other white settlers in the community.

*Thursday, November 29, 1990. :   The United Nations Security Council passes 'Resolution 678', authorising military intervention if Iraq does not withdraw its forces from Kuwait by 15 January 1991.*

In the early hours of 2 August 1990, 100,000 Iraqi troops backed by 300 tanks invaded Kuwait in the Persian Gulf. US economic aid to Iraq had inadvertently allowed Iraqi President Saddam Hussein to amass weaponry which was then deployed for the invasion. The United Nations acted immediately to implement economic sanctions against Iraq. Over the ensuing months, a series of UN Security Council and Arab League resolutions were passed regarding the conflict. One of these was Resolution 678, passed on 29 November 1990. This ordered Iraq to withdraw from Kuwait by 15 January 1991, and authorised the use of force via military intervention if Iraq did not comply.

Iraq had not complied by January of the following year, so a coalition force of armies from 34 nations, led by the United States, set out to free Kuwait. The Gulf War lasted around 6 weeks, and resulted in a decisive victory for the coalition forces.


*Born on this day

Tuesday, November 29, 1898. :   C S Lewis, author of the 'Narnia' series of books, is born.*

C S Lewis was born Clive Staples Lewis on 29 November 1898, in Belfast, Ireland. As a young teenager, he abandoned the Christian faith with which he was raised, but returned to it when he was in his thirties. Lewis taught as a fellow of Magdalen College, Oxford, from 1925 to 1954, and later became the first Professor of Medieval and Renaissance Literature at the University of Cambridge and a fellow of Magdalene College, Cambridge.

After embracing Christianity, Lewis's first novel was "Pilgrim's Regress", an unorthodox take on John Bunyan's "Pilgrim's Progress", but which was based on his own experiences with his departure from and return to Christianity. Following this, Lewis penned the science-fiction "Space" trilogy, comprising "Out of the Silent Planet", "Perelandra" - also known as "Voyage to Venus" - and "That Hideous Strength". Other Christian fiction followed, including "The Screwtape Letters", in which an elderly demon, Screwtape, instructs his nephew, Wormwood, via a series of letters on the best ways to secure the damnation of a particular human. Lewis also wrote numerous theological works on Christianity. Although he became an Anglican upon his return to Christianity, he was greatly influenced by his Roman Catholic friend J R R Tolkien, writer of "Lord of the Rings".

Among Lewis's best-known works are the Narnia Chronicles, a series of seven fantasy novels for children, which describe the adventures of children who visit a magical land called Narnia. The novels effectively incorporate some elements of Christian theological concepts in ways that are easily understood by children and adults alike. Although C S Lewis died on 22 November 1963, the Narnia Chronicles remain as popular as ever still today.


----------



## Pam

29th November

1849 Sir John Ambrose Fleming, English electrical engineer, was born. His inventions included the Fleming Valve and many related devices that led to the development of modern electronics.

1940 The city of Liverpool endured early eight hours of bombing, which left 166 dead and 2,000 homeless. At the time, Prime Minister Windston Churchill described the tradedy as "the single worse civilian incident of the war."

1947 The UN approved Britain's plan for a partition of Palestine.

2001 George Harrison, musician, actor, songwriter and former lead guitarist with the Beatles died, aged 58.


----------



## moviequeen1

1890
The 1st Army-Navy football game was played at West Point,NY Navy won 24-0
1953
American Airlines begins the 1st regular commerical air service from NYC-Los Angeles
2017
NBC's Today Show' co host, Matt Lauer is fired from the show&network after allegations of ****** misconduct


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Thursday, November 30, 1854. eter Lalor is elected to lead the gold-diggers in the movement that would become the Eureka Stockade.*

The Eureka Stockade was the 1854 miners' uprising on the goldfields of Ballarat, Victoria, Australia. Peter Lalor was an Irish immigrant, born on 5 February 1827, who initially worked on the construction of the Melbourne - Geelong railway line, but soon joined the gold rush and began mining in the Ovens Valley, and then in Ballarat.

Conditions on the Australian goldfields were already harsh, with many people squeezed into over-crowded dustbowls on the fields, and competition was rife for the best diggings. Over-priced goods and equipment from traders, coupled with the excessively high cost of mining licences, exacerbated discontent and unrest, particularly when miners were subjected to frequent, surprise checks of their licences. Previous delegations for miners' rights had met with resistance from the Victorian government, so on 30 November 1854, Lalor was elected as a more militant leader. The result was the Eureka Stockade (see December 3).


*Saturday, November 30, 1878. :   Advance Australia Fair, the song that would become Australia's National Anthem over a century later, is performed for the first time in public.

'Australians, all, let us rejoice, for we are young and free.'*

This is the well-known opening line of Australia's national anthem, 'Advance Australia Fair'. The song was composed by Scottish-born composer Peter Dodds McCormick, who arrived in Sydney in 1855, taking up a position as a public school teacher in New South Wales. McCormick was heavily involved in the community as well as the Scottish Presbyterian church, and he developed a reputation for both his singing voice and his compositions. He composed around 30 patriotic songs, one of which was 'Advance Australia Fair'. 'Advance Australia Fair' was first performed in public on 30 November 1878. The occasion was the St Andrew's Day concert of the Highland Society. Initially, the song was published under the pseudonym of "Amicus", which is Latin for 'friend'.

In line with its nationalistic flavour, 'Advance Australia Fair' was performed by a 10,000-voice choir at the inauguration Federation ceremony for the proclamation of the Commonwealth of Australia, on 1 January 1901. McCormick was subsequently paid one hundred pounds for his composition in 1907, and he registered it for copyright in 1915. Early in the twentieth century, the song was proposed as a possible national anthem for Australia, to replace the Royal anthem 'God Save the King' (later 'Queen'), but no official decision was made.

The first of many competitions to find a new national anthem was held in 1840, with subsequent quests and competitions in ensuing years, including the lead-up to the 1956 Melbourne Olympics. Another Australia-wide national anthem quest was held in 1972-3. Following this, in 1977, the government held a referendum and attached a national plebiscite to choose a new anthem. 'Advance Australia Fair' won with 43% against Banjo Paterson's 'Waltzing Matilda' with 28% and Carl Linger's 'Song of Australia' with 10%. In favour of keeping 'God Save the Queen were 19%. In 1984, the Australian government made the final decision to change the national anthem as it sought to reinforce its independence from England. 'Advance Australia Fair' was adopted as the National anthem of Australia on 19 April 1984.

*Tuesday, November 30, 1920. :   The first south to north transcontinental flight across Australia occurs.*

The first Australian to demonstrate that man could fly was Lawrence Hargrave, who was born in England in 1850, but emigrated to Australia in 1865. Hargrave invented the box kite in 1893, and used it to further his aerodynamic studies. In November 1894, Hargrave linked four of his kites together, added a sling seat, and flew about five metres in the air on a beach near Wollongong, New South Wales. In doing so, he demonstrated that it was possible for man to build, and be transported in, a safe and stable flying machine. His radical design for a wing that could support far more than its own weight opened up opportunities for other inventors to develop the design for commercial purposes.

In 1919, the first south to north transcontinental flight was undertaken in Australia. Captain Henry Wrigley and Sergeant Arthur Murphy flew a B.E.2E aircraft from Point Cook, Victoria to Darwin in the Northern Territory. It took the pair 46 flying hours to cover the 2,500 miles (4023 km).

A year later, the first east to west transcontinental flight in Australia was made. On 30 November 1920, a converted World War I bomber, an Airco DH.4, piloted by Captain Francis S Briggs and J Howard departed Melbourne. On board was also the aircraft's owner, Clement John de Garis, who wished to inspect a property he had purchased at Kendenup in Western Australia. The flight took 18 hours, and arrived in Perth on 2 December.    

*Friday, November 30, 1928. :   Australian cricket icon Donald Bradman makes his Test debut.*

Donald George Bradman was born on 27 August 1908 in Cootamundra, New South Wales, Australia. One of Australia's most popular sporting heroes, he is often regarded as the greatest batsman of all time. The Bradman Museum and Bradman Oval are located in the New South Wales town of Bowral, where Bradman grew up, spending many an hour practising his cricket using a stump and a golf ball. Bradman developed his legendary split-second speed and accuracy by practising hitting into a water tank on a brick stand behind the Bradman home: when hit into the curved brick stand, the ball would rebound at high speed and varying angles. Bradman's batting average of 99.94 from his 52 Tests was nearly double the average of any other player before or since.

Bradman was drafted in grade cricket in Sydney at the age of 18. Within a year he was representing New South Wales. On 30 November 1928, Bradman made his Test debut, when he scored 18 runs and 1 run against England. Less than two years later, in the English summer of 1930, he scored 974 runs over the course of the five Ashes tests, the highest individual total in any test series. Even at almost forty years of age - most players today are retired by their mid-thirties - Bradman returned to play cricket after World War II. On 12 June 1948, he scored 138 in the First Test Cricket at Trent Bridge. In his farewell 1948 tour of England the team he led, dubbed "The Invincibles", went undefeated throughout the tour, a feat unmatched to date.

Bradman was awarded a knighthood in 1949 and a Companion of the Order of Australia, the country's highest civil honour, in 1979. In 1996, he was inducted into the Australian Cricket Hall of Fame as one of the ten innaugural members. After his retirement, he remained heavily involved in cricket administration, serving as a selector for the national team for nearly 30 years. Sir Donald Bradman died on 25 February 2001.

*Australian Explorers

Wednesday, November 30, 1831. :   Sir Thomas Mitchell sets out to investigate rumours of a vast river allegedly flowing north from New South Wales.*

Major Thomas Mitchell was born in Craigend, Scotland, in 1792. He came to Australia after serving in the Army during the Napoleonic Wars, and took up the position of Surveyor-General of New South Wales. He undertook four expeditions into the NSW interior. Mitchell's first expedition was to investigate rumours of a north-flowing river situated in northern New South Wales. An escaped convict by the nickname of Clarke the Barber was spawning reports of a great river, which he named the Kindur. Setting off from the Hunter River on 30 November 1831, Mitchell came across numerous rivers, but they all flowed in a westerly direction, rather than north. After several months it became apparent that Clarke had fabricated the story, hoping for leniency upon his recapture.

*Born on this day

Monday, November 30, 1835. : American author and satirist, Mark Twain, is born.*

American writer Mark Twain was born Samuel Langhorne Clemens on 30 November 1835, in Florida, Missouri. His birth was marked by the appearance of Halley's Comet, a phenomenon which reappeared at the time of his death, some 75 years later. Clemens grew up in Hannibal, Missouri, and later worked as a licensed Mississippi river-boat pilot.

Writing from a mixture of experience and imagination, the pseudonym 'Mark Twain' was spawned in 1861 when he signed a humorous travel account with that name. He acquired this name as a result of his time as a boat pilot, when a boatman's call would announce "Mark twain", meaning that the river was only two fathoms deep, the minimum depth for safe navigation.

Twain is best known for stories such as "The Adventures of Tom Sawyer" (1876), "The Prince And The Pauper" (1881), "Adventures of Huckleberry Finn" (1884), "A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court" (1889) and "The Tragedy of Pudd'nhead Wilson" (1894). As well as short stories, speeches, and essays, he penned some autobiographical works, including "The Innocents Abroad" (1869), "A Tramp Abroad" (1880), "Life on the Mississippi" (1883), and "Mark Twain's Autobiography." He continued writing under the pseudonym of Mark Twain until his death in 1910.

*Monday, November 30, 1874. :   Winston Churchill, British Prime Minister during WWII, is born.*

Winston Leonard Spencer Churchill was born on 30 November 1874, at Blenheim Palace in Oxfordshire, England. He served with the British Army in India and Sudan, and became nationally known through his writings when, as a journalist, he was captured in South Africa during the Boer War. Churchill became a member of Parliament in 1900, remaining an MP for over 64 years.

Churchill served as Prime Minister of Britain from 1940-45, during WWII. His powerful oratory and refusal to make peace with Hitler were instrumental in rallying and maintaining British resistance to Germany. This was particularly so during the first two years of the war and the onslaught of the Blitz by the German Luftwaffe, which was aimed at crushing Bitish morale. Initially, Britain stood alone against Nazi Germany, but Churchill promised his country and the world that the British people would "never surrender". His government was defeated shortly after the war ended, but he was re-elected in 1951. In 1953 Churchill was knighted, and awarded the 1953 Nobel Prize in Literature for his four-volume work, "A History of the English-speaking Peoples". He retired as Prime Minister in 1955 but remained in Parliament until 1964. A year later, on 24 January 1965, Churchill died and was laid to rest in the Oxfordshire parish churchyard of Bladon.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 30th
1966
Barbados gains independence from Great Britian{National Day}
1982
Michael Jackson's 6th studio album'Thriller' is released,stayed 37 weeks at #1 on Billboard Charts,best selling album of all time,has sold 66million copies worldwide
2004
Ken Jennings, contestant on game show'Jeopardy' finally loses after 74 days,winning $2.5 million
He is to become the 'interim host' of the show when filming starts again.He's taking over from Alec Trabeck long time host of the show who recently died of cancer


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Friday, December 1, 1876. :   Aboriginal stockman Sam Isaacs and teenager Grace Bussell rescue about 40 people from a stricken steamship off Western Australia.*

The SS Georgette was a steamship built in 1872, which was sold in England to Western Australia, and used as a coastal trading and passenger service between Fremantle, Albany and Champion Bay. On 1 December 1876, the Georgette sprang a leak 32km out to sea, whilst carrying fifty passengers and a cargo of jarrah wood. The pumps failed to work, and despite passengers and crew bailing water non-stop, by 6pm the water had risen to put out the steamship's fires, leaving the ship adrift. A boatload of passengers was lowered into the sea but the lifeboat was smashed against the ship's side and broken. Some of the survivors were rescued by a second lifeboat, but twelve were killed. Each lifeboat that was released was swamped or capsized in the storm-driven seas.

As the stricken Georgette drifted into Calgardup Bay, it was seen by the Bussell family's Aboriginal stockman, Sam Isaacs. He and sixteen-year-old Grace Bussell raced down to the surf on horseback, and Grace then rode her horse into the bay until it was alongside one of the swamped lifeboats. People clung to her and her horse as she returned to shore and landed them. One man was left on the boat, and Isaacs was sent to collect him. Bussell and Isaacs continued their rescuing efforts, taking over four hours to land all the passengers.

For their acts of bravery and heroism, Grace was awarded the Royal Humane Society's silver medal and Isaacs received a bronze. The wreck of the Georgette still lies about 90 metres off Calgardup Beach.

*Tuesday, December 1, 1987. :   Sir Joh Bjelke-Petersen is forced to resign as Queensland's longest-serving Premier.*

Johannes Bjelke-Petersen was born in Dannevirke, New Zealand on 13 January 1911. He was the son of Danish immigrants, and his father was a Lutheran Pastor. When young Johannes, or Joh, was two years old, the family migrated to Australia, taking up dairy farming at Kingaroy in south-eastern Queensland. An industrious lad, despite a lifelong limp which was the result of polio, Joh learned to clear land efficiently, explored other agricultural pursuits such as peanut farming, obtaining a pilot's licence and started aerial spraying and grass seeding. All of these successful pursuits showed the drive and initiative which would serve him well later in politics.

Bjelke-Petersen entered politics in 1963, as minister for works and housing under Country Party leader Frank Nicklin. Following Nicklin's retirement in January 1968, Jack Pizzey became Country Party leader and hence Premier, but died unexpectedly within seven months of taking office. Bjelke-Petersen won the election for leadership of the Country Party and subsequently became Premier of Queensland on 8 August 1968.

Bjelke-Petersen enjoyed a long and successful career as premier, largely thanks to the electoral malapportionment which had been introduced by the Labor Party in 1949 to imrpove and concentrate its base of rural voters in as many districts as possible. The system worked well for the Country Party and, assisted by further redistributions by Bjelke-Patersen in 1972, worked to further weaken the Labor Party in Queensland's country areas. Ironically, Bjelke-Petersen was created a Knight Commander of the Order of St Michael and St George (KCMG) for "services to parliamentary democracy" in 1984. Nonetheless, the state of Queensland thrived under Bjekle-Petersen's leadership and saw enormous economic and population growth.

In his later years as Premier, Bjelke-Petersen's leadership was marred by controversy and allegations of corruption. The two-year-long Commission of Inquiry into "Possible Illegal Activities and Associated Police Misconduct", chaired by barrister Tony Fitzgerald and known as the Fitzgerald Inquiry, uncovered evidence of corruption which implicated the Police Commissioner as well as senior members and associates of the Bjelke-Petersen government. Increased party tension led Bjelke-Petersen to announce he would retire as premier in August 1988, the twentieth anniversary of him becoming Premier. However, he was deposed by caucus and, after an extended standoff, Sir Joh Bjelke-Petersen resigned as Premier on 1 December 1987, and retired from politics altogether.    

*Wednesday, December 1, 2004. :   Two years after being destroyed by bushfires, Mount Stromlo Observatory in the ACT becomes fully operational again.*

In March 1973, the Geoscience Australia Lunar and Satellite Laser Ranging programme was established with the signing of a NASA-Division of National Mapping agreement under the USA-Australia Hornig Treaty for cooperation in Science. Australia has three Satellite Laser Ranging Stations and Observatories connected with this programme. They include Orroral Observatory, in the Namadgi National Park, New South Wales; the Moblas 5 (Yarragadee) SLR facility, 100 km south east of Geraldton, Western Australia; and Mount Stromlo, 18km southwest of Canberra, in the Australian Capital Territory.

The Mount Stromlo Observatory was established in 1924 as the Commonwealth Solar Observatory. It serves as the headquarters of the Research School of Astronomy & Astrophysics of the Australian National University (ANU). The site currently holds the administrative centre; offices of the astronomers and students; the mechanical, electronic and optical workshops; and the computer laboratories. It also once held research telescopes, but this changed in January 2003, when the Mt Stromlo facility was destroyed by bushfires that swept through the ACT. The firestorm, ignited by lightning strikes in nearby national parks and fuelled by high temperatures and winds of up to 200 km per hour, destroyed five historically significant telescopes. Instrumentation and engineering workshops, the observatory's library and the main administration buildings were also consumed.

One of the first facilities to be constructed after the devastating bushfires was the Precision Engineering Centre, for the purpose of enabling ongoing manufacturing and engineering of instrumentation. Research telescopes were not reinstalled: the Observatory now uses telescopes located at Siding Springs, near Coonabarabran, in northern NSW. The newly rebuilt Mount Stromlo Observatory was officially opened on 1 April 2004. Following further testing and validating, it became operational on 1 December 2004.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Tuesday, December 1, 1959. :   The Antarctic Treaty is signed, ensuring the protection of the world's most remote and inhospitable continent.*

Antarctica is the driest and coldest continent on Earth. An inhospitable place, the continent itself does not support any animal life as just 2% of the Antarctic is free of ice, but the Antarctic waters and coastline are teeming with marine mammals, birds, fish and invertebrates. The continent is often referred to as the Last Frontier, being a remote and still relatively pristine wilderness.

During the twentieth century, improved technology meant increased exploration of the previously inaccessible Antarctica. Scientific research stations were established, and territorial claims were made, though these were not recognised by all countries. Disputes and even armed conflicts ensued, as was the case when, in 1948, Argentine military forces fired on British troops in territory claimed by both countries. As it became more apparent that the Soviet Union was also interested in laying claim to the frozen continent, the United States suggested that Antarctica be made a trustee of the United Nations. The proposal was refused by the nations which stood to lose their claims of sovereignty to an international organisation.

The treaty is comprised of fourteen articles which control activities on the continent, and which stipulate that Antarctica should be used exclusively for peaceful purposes such as scientific research. The Treaty established Antarctica as a military-free zone, forbidding military presence and all testing of weapons of any sort, although it permitted the use of military personnel or equipment for scientific research or for any other peaceful purposes. In addition, the treaty stipulated that previous territorial claims remain unaffected by the Treaty, but that no new claims can be made.

*Saturday, December 1, 1990. :   The final wall of rock is drilled out, to join the two halves of the Channel Tunnel and link Britain to France.*

The Channel tunnel is a rail tunnel, 50 kilometres in length, beneath the English Channel at the Straits of Dover, connecting Cheriton in Kent, England and Coquelles near Calais in northern France. The concept of such a tunnel linking Britain and France had been under discussion for centuries, but it was only seriously realised in 1957 when le Tunnel sous la Manche Study Group was formed. Following the group's report in 1960, the project to construct the Tunnel was launched in 1973, but financial problems in 1975 halted progress beyond a 250m test tunnel.

In 1984, a joint United Kingdom and French government request for proposals to build a privately funded link brought forth four submissions, one of which closely resembled the 1973 route. The Fixed Link Treaty was signed by the British and French governments on 12 February 1986, and ratified in 1987. It took 15,000 workers over seven years to dig the tunnel, with tunnelling operations carried out simultaneously from both ends. On 1 December 1990, workers bored through the final wall of rock to join the two halves of the Channel Tunnel.    

*Monday, December 1, 1997. :   Eight of the known planets in the solar system form a rare alignment from west to east.*

On 1 December 1997, eight of the known planets of our solar system aligned from west to east. The alignment, which also included the Earth's moon, began with Pluto and continued with Mercury, Mars, Venus, Neptune, Uranus, Jupiter, and Saturn in that order. All but the farthest planets, Pluto, Uranus and Neptune, could be seen with the naked eye. Uranus and Neptune were visible with binoculars, but a telescope was needed to see Pluto. Another alignment occurred in May 2000, but the planets were too close to the sun to be visible from the Earth.


----------



## Pam

1st December

1643 The 1st English Civil War: A victory for Parliamentarian Forces when Colonel Sir William Waller stormed Farnham Castle in Kent. It became his base for the remainder of the war.

1761 Birth of Madame Marie Tussaud (Grosholz), Swiss born French waxworks moddeller. During the French Revolution she ade death masks from the severed heads of the famous. In 1800, separated from her husband, she toured Britain with her waxworks, eventually setting up a permanent exhibition in London.

2012 Christopher Law, the owner of Britain's last surviving temperance bar was banned from driving for 17 months after being caught drink driving.


----------



## moviequeen1

1913
The 1st U.S. drive up gas station opens in Pittsburgh,PA
1924
The 1st NHL hockey game  played in the U.S.  between two expansion teams Boston Bruins & Montreal Maroons  held in Boston,Bruins won 2-1
1953
Hugh Hefner,founder of Playboy Magazine publishes the 1st issue with actress,Marilyn Monroe as the centerfold
1988
Benazir Bhutto named the 1st female Prime MInister of a Muslim Country-Pakistan


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Tuesday, December 2, 1642. :   Members of Tasman's crew become the first Europeans to set foot on Van Diemen's Land (later renamed Tasmania).*

Abel Janszoon Tasman was a Dutch seafarer and explorer who, as an employee of the Dutch East India Company, was ordered to explore the south-east waters in order to find a new sea trade route to Chile in South America. In November of 1642, he discovered a previously unknown island on his voyage past the "Great South Land", or "New Holland", as the Dutch called Australia. He named it "Antony Van Diemen's Land" in honour of the High Magistrate, or Governor-General of Batavia.

On 2 December 1642, several members of Tasman's crew were sent in two boats to a bay to seek “fresh water and other things.” They became the first known Europeans to set foot on Van Diemen's Land (which later became known as Tasmania). The men collected green plants, including sea parsley, or wild celery, to help ward off scurvy among the sailors. They also noted the presence of indigenous people, though they did not actually see them. They observed tall trees with steps cut in the trunks, trees scorched by fire, smoke rising in a number of locations and the far-off sound of music. Ship's master, Francis Jacobsz, also became the first to observe the existence of the Tasmanian Tiger. Though he did not see an actual Thylacine, he noted tracks "with claws resembling those of [tygers]".   

 

*Wednesday, December 2, 1970. :   The numbat is officially listed as endangered.*

The numbat is a small, striped marsupial of Western Australia, and the faunal (animal) emblem of that state. Sometimes known as the banded anteater, it feeds almost exclusively on termites, and is Australia's only marsupial to do so. The numbat is unusual for several reasons; it is one of Australia's very few diurnal marsupials, and it does not have a full abdominal pouch, but rather an open pouch which lends little protection to the young which cling to the mother's underbelly while attached to the teat.

Numbats used to be widespread across the southern half of the continent, but numbers have declined severely since the beginning of European settlement in Australia. Numbats are now restricted to just a few areas of southwestern Western Australia. The introduction of predators such as cats, dogs and foxes have had a severe impact on numbat populations, as has land clearing for agriculture and changed fire regimes. Current figures estimate there are only about 1500 adult numbats remaining.

The numbat was officially listed as endangered on 2 December 1970. Since that time, the Department of Environment and Conservation of Western Australia has established a number of programmes to try and ensure the continued survival of this delicate and defenceless marsupial. In the 1980s, Perth Zoo also commenced a captive breeding programme for the purpose of releasing numbats back into protected wildlife reserves.



*Australian Explorers

Tuesday, December 2, 1823. :   Oxley sights the entrance to the Brisbane River.*

John Joseph William Molesworth Oxley was one of Australia's early explorers. An experienced seaman who arrived in Australia in 1802, Oxley was appointed Surveyor-General in 1812, and immediately undertook a series of explorations inland from Sydney.

In 1823, Oxley set sail from Sydney to travel north along the coastline. His aim was to find a suitable settlement for convicts who had not been reformed, but continued to re-offend. Reaching Port Curtis (Gladstone), Oxley rejected the harbour as unsuitable, due to its many shoals and mangrove swamps. Oxley returned south and entered Moreton Bay, where he anchored off Pumicestone Channel, now Pumistone Passage, on 29 November 1823.

From here, Oxley set out in a smaller boat to chart the western shores of Moreton Bay. On 2 December 1823, he came across the entrance to the Brisbane River, which ticket-of-leave convict timber-getters, Parsons, Pamphlett and Finnegan had already discovered by accident. Naming it after New South Wales Governor, Sir Thomas Brisbane, Oxley surveyed the river for approximately eighty kilometres. Following his enthusiastic report on the river, a convict settlement was established at Moreton Bay in 1825.

*Saturday, December 2, 1911. :   Douglas Mawson departs Hobart to commence his Antarctic exploration.*

Australian Antarctic explorer, Douglas Mawson, was born on 5 May 1882, in Yorkshire, but his family emigrated to Australia in 1884. He studied geology at Sydney University, and was appointed geologist to an expedition to the New Hebrides in 1903. After this, he returned to Australia to become a lecturer in petrology and mineralogy at the University of Adelaide in 1905. In 1907, Mawson joined an expedition to Antarctica led by Ernest Shackleton, as a scientific officer, and was one of the first to ascend Mount Erebus and get close to the South magnetic pole. He was offered a place on Robert Scott's Terra Nova expedition but turned it down to lead the Australasian Antarctic Expedition of 1911-1914, sailing on the "Aurora".

On 2 December 1911, Mawson departed from Hobert on the "Aurora", bound for Macquarie Island, a sub-antarctic island 1500 kilometres south east of Tasmania and 1300 kilometres north of Antarctica. Here, he established a base before leaving on December 23 to explore the Antarctic continent.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Sunday, December 2, 1804. :   Napoleon Bonaparte crowns himself Emperor of France.*

Napoléon Bonaparte was born Napoleone Buonaparte in Ajaccio, Corsica, on 15 August 1769. His father, Carlo Buonaparte, was an attorney and Corsica's representative to the court of Louis XVI of France in 1778, so Napoleon later adopted a more French form of his name. He began his military career at the age of 16, and rapidly advanced through the ranks. Famed for being an excellent military strategist, he deposed the French Directory in 1799 and proclaimed himself First Consul of France. His military forays into Europe were highly successful, and by 1807 he ruled territory stretching from Portugal to Italy and north to the river Elbe. Napoleon crowned himself Emperor of France on 2 December 1804, at Notre-Dame Cathedral.

Despite Napoleon's military successes, he failed in his aim to conquer the rest of Europe. He was defeated in Moscow in 1812 in a move which nearly destroyed his empire, and his 1815 loss to the Duke of Wellington at Waterloo resulted in his exile to the island of St Helena, where he died in 1821. However, his codification of laws, the Napoleonic Code, remains the foundation of French civil law.


----------



## Pam

2nd December

1929 Britain's first 22 public telephones came into service. They were designed by Giles Gilbert Scott and installed as part of a new scheme for policing and were made for general use in the Barnes, Kew and Richmond Districts.

1942 The first Bevin Boys, aged between 18 and 25, were directed into the mining industry. Many miners had been called up to ther armed forces, resulting in a grave shortage of coal.

1966 The Mini skirt, the symbol of the Swinging Sixties, was banned from the Houses of Parliament at Westminster.


----------



## moviequeen1

1845
Pres James Polk tells Congress the U.S. should aggressively expand into the West
1927
The 1st Model A Ford sold for $385
1970
EPA- Environmental Protection Agency begins in the U. S. under director,William Ruckleshaus
1976
Fidel Castro becomes President of Cuba
1982
retired dentist,Barney Clark is implanted with the 1st permanent artifical heart-Jarvic 7.He lived for 112 days


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Saturday, December 3, 1831. :   Controversial reformer Major-General Sir Richard Bourke is appointed as Governor of New South Wales.*

Major-General Sir Richard Bourke was born in Dublin on 4 May 1777. He succeeded Lieutenant General Sir Ralph Darling, and was appointed Governor on 3 December 1831, to become the eighth Governor of New South Wales. Bourke was a major reformer in the colony of New South Wales. He had significant influence in bringing to an end the transportation of convicts to New South Wales, although that did not happen during his tenure. He was an advocate of emancipation and integration of convicts into civilian life, and his concern for the convicts was not appreciated by the conservative elements in the colony. Raising the ire of local magistrates who abused their powers, he set a punishment limit of fifty lashes where no previous limit had existed, and granted more rights to the emancipists, or freed convicts.

Bourke was a proponent of the doctrine of ‘terra nullius’, or ‘empty land’, which declared that the continent of Australia belonged to no-one, and therefore Britain had the right to claim it if they occupied it. This doctrine had been in effect since James Cook charted the east coast, and was unable to find any indigenous personnel who could read or write, to sign any treaty for land. In 1835, he issued a proclamation stating that the original inhabitants, indigenous Australians, could not sell or assign land. He declared John Batman’s agreement to offer supplies to the indigenous people of Port Phillip in exchange for land to be invalid on this basis. Despite this, the new settlement thrived, and Bourke eventually named it Melbourne, in honour of Lord Melbourne, Prime Minister of Great Britain.

One of Bourke’s major reforms was in the allocation of public funds for religious purposes. Although nominally Anglican himself, he did not agree with the Church of England being the state church of New South Wales. On 29 July 1836, he enacted the Church Act. This Act allowed for public funds to be given to the three major denominations present in the colony, Anglican, Catholic and Presbyterian, based on the number of adherents. It was later extended also to the Jewish, Wesleyan and Baptist churches. The Act diminished the power and dominance of the Anglican Church. A direct result was the great increase in numbers of new churches and clergy throughout the colony, while allowing better access for convicts and emancipists to religious communities.

*Sunday, December 3, 1854. :   The Battle of the Eureka Stockade is held near Ballarat, Victoria.*

The Eureka Stockade was the rebellion initiated by the diggers on the Ballarat, Victoria goldfields in 1854. Conditions on the Australian goldfields were particularly harsh. The main source of discontent was the expensive miner's licence. It cost 30 shillings every month and permitted the holder to work a 3.6 metre square "claim". Licences had to be paid regardless of whether a digger's claim resulted in the finding of any gold. Frequent licence hunts, during which the miners were ordered to produce proof of their licences, added to the increasing unrest. Previous delegations for miners' rights had met with inaction from the Victorian government, so on 29 November 1854, the miners burned their licences in a mass display of resistance against the laws which controlled the miners. Following a massive licence hunt on November 30, Irish immigrant Peter Lalor was elected to lead the rebellion.

On December 1, the miners began to construct a wooden barricade, a stockade from which they planned to defend themselves against further licence arrests or other incursions by the authorities. At 3:00am on Sunday, 3 December 1854, 276 police and military personnel and several civilians stormed the stockade. It remains unclear which side fired first, but in the ensuing battle, 22 diggers and 5 troopers died.

Although the rebellion itself failed in its objective, it gained the attention of the Government. A Commission of Enquiry was conducted and changes were implemented. These included abolition of monthly gold licences, replaced by an affordable annual miner's licence. The numbers of troopers were reduced significantly, and Legislative Council was expanded to allow representation to the major goldfields. Peter Lalor and another representative, John Basson Humffray, were elected for Ballarat. Later, Lalor was elected Speaker of the Legislative Assembly of Victoria. For these reasons, the Eureka Stockade is regarded by many as the birthplace of Australian Democracy.    

*Australian Explorers

Sunday, December 3, 1797. :   Bass departs Sydney to determine whether Van Diemen's Land is an island or part of the Australian continent.*

The island of Tasmania, originally "Van Diemen's Land", was discovered by Dutch explorer Abel Tasman in 1642. It was thought to be part of the Australian mainland, though some seamen had their suspicions that it might be an island. Among them were George Bass and Matthew Flinders who, in 1796, together explored and charted the coastline south of Sydney.

The following year, Bass sought sponsorship from Governor Hunter to determine whether a navigable strait existed between Van Diemen's Land and the Australian continent. Bass departed Sydney on 3 December 1797, with six naval volunteers and an 8.5m long whaleboat. It was on this journey that Bass discovered the strait that is now named after him.

*Wednesday, December 3, 1800. :   James Grant discovers and names Mount Gambier in South Australia.*

Mount Gambier, around which the city of the same name is built, is the remnant of an extinct volcano, located midway between the major capital cities of Melbourne (Victoria) and Adelaide (South Australia). Ancient volcanic activity is evident in the landscape of volcanic craters, lakes, caves and underground aquifers.

James Grant was a young lieutenant sent out on a survey voyage of the southern coast. Grant was given orders to take possession in the King's name of any large rivers and good pastureland, as long as such possession was done with the consent of any native inhabitants who might be present. On 3 December 1800, Grant discovered Cape Northumberland, naming it after the Duke who was British Commander-in-Chief. Beyond Cape Northumberland, he sighted Mount Gambier, naming it after Admiral Lord James Gambier, who had commanded the fleet at the Battle of Copenhagen.    

*Friday, December 3, 1824. :   Hume and Hovell discover the Goulburn River, naming it the "Hovell River".*

The Goulburn River is a significant river in the Australian state of Victoria. It begins near the western end of Mount Buller in the Victorian Alps, also known as the "High Country", and joins the Murray River near the town of Echuca. Discovered by the exploration party of Hume and Hovell on 3 December 1824, the Goulburn River was originally named the "Hovell", after William Hovell, who accompanied Hamilton Hume on the expedition to find an overland route from Sydney to Port Phillip.

Hume was a grazier who was interested in exploring south of the known Sydney area in order to open up new areas of land. However, he could not gain Government support for his proposed venture. William Hovell was an English immigrant with little bush experience, a former ship's captain who was keen to assist Hume's expedition financially, and accompany him. The expedition was set up, and Hume and Hovell departed Hume's father's farm at Appin, southwest of Sydney, in early October 1824.

Although the two men argued for most of their journey, and even for many years after their return, the expedition was successful in many ways. Hume and Hovell discovered many other rivers besides the Goulburn, including the "Hume River", which was later renamed by Sturt as the Murray River. The "Hovell River" was later renamed the Goulburn River after English statesman Henry Goulburn.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Friday, December 3, 1971. :   Pakistan invades India as a result of the Bangladeshi struggle for freedom.*

The British Empire once stretched into almost every continent on Earth. In 1947, Britain dismantled its Indian empire and partitioned the sub-continent, resulting in an eruption of tensions between India and Pakistan. Pakistan itself was divided by civil war after its 1970 election saw the East Pakistani Awami League party win 167 of 169 seats in East Pakistan and 313 in total, claiming the right to form the Government. However, the Pakistan People's Party, representing West Pakistan, refused to give premiership of Pakistan to the East Pakistan party, and called in the military, which was made up largely of West Pakistanis. Prime Minister of India, Indira Gandhi, openly supported the Bangladeshi (East Pakistan) struggle for freedom, and opened the Bangladesh-India border to allow safe refuge to the Bengalis in India.

On 3 December 1971, the border battles escalated into full scale war as Pakistan launched air raids on India. The raids were not successful, and the Indian Air Force launched a counter-attack, quickly achieving the military upper hand. The Indian Army, together with exiled Bangladeshi fighters, launched a massive coordinated air, sea, and land attack on Pakistan, gaining ground quickly, and forcing the Pakistani Army to retreat. On December 6, India became the first nation to recognise the new Bangladeshi government. On December 16 the Pakistani forces in East Pakistan surrendered, and agreed to a unilateral ceasefire.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 3rd
1910
At the Paris Auto show neon lights were 1st seen
1931
Alka Seltzer goes on sale
1967
surgeon,Dr Christiaan Barnard performed 1st heart transplant to Louis Washkansky in South Africa.He lived for 18 days was able to talk with his wife&daughters
2019
the 70th anniversary of NATO  in London,England with world leaders in attendance.A reception  by Queen Elizabeth II was held at Buckingham Palace


----------



## rgp

Dec,3 1979 The "Who" concert tragedy in Cincinnati . 11 people [kids] crushed in a rush through the door to gain access inside, as the "music" was starting.


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Friday, December 4, 1953. :   Oil is discovered in Exmouth Gulf off the coast of Western Australia.*

The first exploration drilling for oil in Western Australia was carried out in 1902 at Warren River in the southwest of the state. Traces of oil were located at various sites throughout western Australia in the ensuing years. In 1953, WAPET (West Australian Petroleum Pty Ltd) acquired the use of some remaining defence buildings after the the US Navy established a submarine and navy base in 1942 during WWII. From this point, WAPET commenced its oil exploration. On 4 December 1953, the discovery of a flow of oil in WAPET’s Rough Range No. 1 well at Exmouth Gulf stimulated the growth of the state's oil industry.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Wednesday, December 4, 1619. :   The first Thanksgiving is celebrated in America, before the Pilgrims ever arrived.*

Thanksgiving in North America is a day of feasting and celebration, and has been a tradition for hundreds of years. It is generally associated with the arrival of the Pilgrims, who had escaped religious persecution in England. During the late 1500s and early 1600s, religion in England was strictly dictated by the government. Anyone who did not conform to severe religious restrictions was subject to being punished by jailing, torture and even execution. Seeking escape from religious suppression, a group known as the Pilgrims left England on the ship Mayflower.

The Pilgrims arrived at Plymouth Rock in southeastern Massachusetts in December 1620, but due to hostility from the local Indians, moved to Cape Cod. The indians of this region, the Wampanoag, were friendly, assisting the colonists to survive in a strange land. The Wampanoag taught them optimum growing techniques, which differed from what they had experienced in England, and they also taught them how to hunt and fish. The following year, the colonists celebrated a successful harvest and their freedom with a huge feast, in what became known as Thanksgiving. The Wampanoag were invited along to this feast, and are believed to have supplied much of the food themselves, including venison.

However, the very first Thanksgiving actually occurred among a group unconnected with the Pilgrims. This festival was completely religious in nature, and no feasting was involved. On 4 December 1619, a group of settlers from England arrived at Berkeley Plantation on the James River, now known as Charles City, Virginia. In their charter, this group dedicated the day of their arrival as a Day of Thanksgiving to God. This was the first known Thanksgiving in North America.    

*Wednesday, December 4, 1872. :   The 'Mary Celeste' is found abandoned, with its cargo intact, but no sign of its crew or passengers.*

The Mary Celeste was a ship found abandoned off the coast of Portugal in 1872. Originally named 'The Amazon' when it was first built in Nova Scotia in 1861, the 103-foot, 282-ton brigantine was renamed the 'Mary Celeste' in 1869 after changing hands several times.

Early in November 1872, the ship set sail from New York to Genoa, Italy, under the command of Captain Benjamin Briggs. A month later, on 4 December 1872, it was found adrift and abandoned, yet its cargo of 1700 barrels of alcohol was intact. None of the Mary Celeste's crew or passengers was ever found. Theories have abounded as to what happened. The most logical was that the ship was hit by a seaquake, common in the Azores, where the ship would have been at that time. Evidence indicated that the quake had dislodged some of the alcohol barrels, dumping almost 500 gallons of raw alcohol into the bilge. The galley stove shook so violently that it was lifted up from its chocks, possibly sending sparks and embers flying. This, mixed with the alcohol fumes, could have caused the crew and passengers to fear for their safety. They may have taken to the lifeboats, but were unable to catch up to the brig when the quaking subsided. Regardless of the theories, the mystery endures as to why the 'Mary Celeste' was abandoned.

*Friday, December 4, 1942. :   Polish Christians risk their own lives for Polish Jews.*

The Holocaust of World War II involved the mass slaughter of European Jews and others by the German-led Nazis. After Germany invaded Poland in 1939, Jews were forced into ghettos, transported to concentration and labor camps, or murdered in extermination camps. Jews were stripped of their basic human rights as homes and shops were confiscated and synagogues burned to the ground. The plight of the Jews were left largely ignored by the rest of the world, concentrating as it was on defeating the Germans and the Japanese on opposite sides of the Earth. Non-Jewish Poles could see the atrocities occurring within their own neighbourhoods but, with fewer rights under Nazi rule, many feared for their own safety and thus remained silent.

On 4 December 1942, two Christian women, Zofia Kossak and Wanda Filipowicz, put their own lives at risk when they set up the Council for the Assistance of the Jews. The fate of these two women, and the other Christians who joined them in their support of the Jews, is unknown. But their willingness to sacrifice their own safety, and probably their lives, is an enduring reminder that human courage and Christian ethics will prevail.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 4th
1909
The oldest still operating NHL franchise established by J.Ambrose O'Brien& Jack Laviolette created "Club de Hockey Candien' known today as Montreal Candiens
1978
Dianne Feinstein became San Francisco's 1st female mayor,she would later become U.S. Senator still is today


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Sunday, December 5, 1909. : George Taylor, little-known pioneer in Australian aviation, achieves the first Australian flight of a heavier-than-air machine.*

George Augustine Taylor was born in Sydney on 1 August 1872. As a young man, he trained as a builder and then worked as a cartoonist. However, emerging developments in science and technology began to capture his imagination. In 1908, he established a factory for the purpose of building light aircraft.

As a student and admirer of aviator Lawrence Hargrave, Taylor developed a keen interest in gliding. Inspired by Hargrave's experiments with flying using a box kite, Taylor built a biplane from coachwood, covered with oiled calico, and with a box-kite tail for balance. On 5 December 1909, together with Edward Hallstrom (later known for his developments in the manufacturing industry rather than his aviation achievements), Taylor launched his glider from the sandhills at the northern Sydney beach of Narrabeen, thus pioneering gliding in Australia. He conducted more than 20 flights that day, varying in distance from 100 to 250 metres, at heights ranging from 1 to 3 metres above the sand. Taylor's wife, Florence, also tried her hand at gliding that day, becoming the first woman to fly in Australia. She later complained that her biggest problem was her clothes, and having to tuck in her skirts as she flew.

Taylor went on to be an architect, engineer, founder and Secretary of the Australian Air League, and cartoonist for Bulletin and Punch magazines. He also founded the Wireless Institute of Australia, contributing much to the spread and development of wireless technology in Australia.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Tuesday, December 5, 1933. :   Prohibition in the United States ends.*

Prohibition generally refers to the time between 1920 and 1933 during which the Eighteenth Amendment was in place. The Eighteenth Amendment, forbidding the "manufacture, sale, or transportation of intoxicating liquors for beverage purposes," was passed by Congress and ratified on 16 January 1919. The ensuing Volstead Act, which made provisions for the enforcement of the Eighteenth Amendment, was passed on 28 October 1919.

Prohibition failed to enforce sobriety, and the federal and state governments lost billions in tax revenue. In 1933, the 21st Amendment to the Constitution was passed and on 5 December 1933, Utah became the 36th state to ratify the amendment, achieving the required three-quarters majority of states' approval. Whilst this ended national Prohibition, some individual states continued to uphold their own temperance laws. Mississippi, for example, was the last state to end Prohibition, doing so only in 1966.

*Friday, December 5, 1952. :   The Great Smog of London starts, lasting until March of 1953.*

London has long been known as a city of fog and pollution, a combination which turned deadly on 5 December 1952. November 1952 had been considerably colder than average, with heavy falls of snow in southern England. Londoners had already been burning more coal than usual for heating. Being the end of Autumn, the city was also converting from using electric trams to diesel-burning public transport. The formation of an atmospheric inversion meant that the layer of cold fog filled with dirty particles was trapped by warmer air above. The smog was so thick that it reduced visibility for drivers, and Heathrow Airport was closed. The smog entered indoors as well, causing the cancellation of concerts, theatrical performances and even films, as the audience could not see the stage or screen.

Around 4,000 people died during the first week, mostly the very young, elderly and those already suffering from respiratory problems. However, as the weeks dragged on and the smog hung around, the death toll continued, with another 8,000 dying before the smog finally lifted the following Spring, in March 1953. The Great Fog altered perceptions regarding the dangers of London's "pea-souper" fogs. Whereas Londoners had always been complacent about their smog, new regulations were put in place restricting the use of dirty fuels in industry and banning black smoke. These included the Clean Air Acts of 1956 and of 1968, and the City of London (Various Powers) Act of 1954.

*Thursday, December 5, 2013. :   Nelson Mandela, anti-apartheid campaigner and the first democratically-elected President of South Africa, dies.*

Nelson Rolihlahla Mandela was born on 18 July 1918. Rolihlahla Mandela was seven years old when he became the first member of his family to attend school: it was there that he was given the English name "Nelson" by a Methodist teacher.

In his university days, Mandela became a political activist against the white minority government's denial of political, social, and economic rights to South Africa's black majority. He became a prominent anti-apartheid activist of the country, and was involved in underground resistance activities. Although interred in jail from 1962 to 1990 for his resistance activities, including sabotage, Mandela continued to fight for the rights of the South African blacks. He was eventually freed, thanks to sustained campaigning by the African National Congress, and subsequent international pressure. He and State President F.W. de Klerk shared the Nobel Peace Prize in 1993. Mandela was elected to the Presidency of South Africa in 1994. He retired in 1999, and died at his home in Johannesburg on 5 December 2013.    

*Born on this day

Thursday, December 5, 1901. :   American animator and film producer, Walt Disney, is born.*

Walter Elias Disney was born in Chicago, Illinois, USA, on 5 December 1901. After serving with the Red Cross Ambulance Corps during World War I, he worked first as a commercial artist, then established his own studio, producing animated cartoons. After the company failed to turn a profit, Disney gained animation experience with the Kansas City Film Ad Corporation, working on primitive animated advertisements for local movie houses. He then established Laugh-O-Grams, Inc, which produced short cartoons based on popular fairy tales and children’s stories. When the company went bankrupt, Disney was invited to join his brother Roy in Hollywood, where they started the Disney Brothers Studio. The Disney Brothers Studio became the Walt Disney Studio in 1926, and then Walt Disney Productions in 1928.

Disney is best known for creating Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck, and for establishing the first theme park, Disneyland, in the USA. Disney currently holds the record for career Academy Award nominations, having gained 64 nominations. Among Disney's better known animated characters are Winnie the Pooh, Pinocchio and Ariel the Mermaid. Disney died from lung cancer on 15 December 1966.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 5th
1776
The 1st fraternity,Phi Beta Kappa was formed at William &Mary College
1854
Aaron Allen in Boston,Mass patented folding theatre chair
1973
Paul McCartney&Wings release album'Band On The Run" in the U.S.
2018
a letter Albert Einstein wrote in 1954 about concept of religion is sold at Christie's in NYC for $2.9 million


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Monday, December 6, 1784. :   Transportation of convicts from England to Australia is first authorised.*

Conditions in England in the 18th century were tough: the industrial revolution had removed many people's opportunities to earn an honest wage as simpler tasks were replaced by machine labour. As unemployment rose, so did crime, especially the theft of basic necessities such as food and clothing. The British prison system was soon full to overflowing, and a new place had to be found to ship the prison inmates. The American colonies were no longer viable, following the American war of Independence. Following Captain Cook's voyage to the South Pacific, the previously uncharted continent of New Holland proved to be suitable.

The plan to send a colony of convicts and officers to New South Wales was first authorised on 6 December 1784. Within two years, the formal decision was made to send a colonisation party of convicts, military and civilian personnel specifically to Botany Bay, New South Wales, under the command of Captain Arthur Phillip, who was appointed Governor-designate. The First Fleet consisted of 775 convicts on board six transport ships, accompanied by officials, crew, marines and their families who together totalled 645. As well as the convict transports, there were two naval escorts and three storeships.

Transportation of convicts to Australia began when the first ship departed Portsmouth, England, in May 1787, and ended when the last convict ship left Britain in 1867 and arrived in Australia on 10 January 1868.

* Australian Explorers

Wednesday, December 6, 1797. :   George Bass discovers the Kiama blowhole, on the New South Wales coast.*

Kiama is an attractive town and Local Government Area 120 km south of Sydney on the south coast of New South Wales, Australia. The name "Kiama" is derived from the Aboriginal word Kiarama, which means "place where the sea makes a noise". This is in reference to the famous Kiama Blowhole, a natural cavern at Blowhole Point. The ideal conditions in which to view the blowhole are when the seas are running southeast: at these times, the blowhole can erupt in a spray of water up to 60m in height.

Kiama was discovered by explorer George Bass on 6 December 1797 after he anchored his whaleboat in the bay which is now Kiama Harbour. Bass noted the evidence of volcanic activity in the distant past, and of the blowhole itself, he wrote: "The earth for a considerable distance round in the form approaching a circle seemed to have given way; it was now a green slope ... Towards the centre was a deep ragged hole of about 25 to 30 feet in diameter and on one side of it the sea washed in through a subterraneous passage ... with a most tremendous noise ..."


----------



## Tish

*World History

Monday, December 6, 0343. :   Today is the Feast Day of St Nicholas, or modern-day Santa Claus.*

St Nicholas was born in Greece (now part of southern Turkey) during the third century. Brought up in a devout Christian family, Nicholas's parents taught him values of generosity and selflessness, practices to which he adhered throughout his life. He was known in particular for his generosity to people in need (he had a reputation for secretly giving to the poor), his love for children, and his concern for sailors who often worked under some difficult conditions.

Nicholas was persecuted for his faith under the Roman Emperor Diocletian, and died on 6 December 343. A legend began which stated that, after his death, manna (the nutritious substance God miraculously provided for sustenance for the Israelites during their 40 year desert sojourn) formed upon his grave. This manna was said to have healing properties, spawning a new era of pious devotion to Nicholas. The anniversary of his death became a day of celebration, and of course came to be known as St Nicholas Day.

St Nicholas was never actually officially canonised, as this was not a common practice in the early church. It was common custom in those days for his devoted followers to simply spread word of his generosity and righteousness, thereby creating a larger following. By the Middle Ages, he came to be venerated as "people's saint", and churches and villages were named after him. Thus, his "evolution" into sainthood occurred over a period of hundreds of years.    

*Friday, December 6, 1907. :   361 miners are killed in the US's worst coal mining disaster.*

West Virginia, USA, once had the reputation for the highest mine death rate of any of the states. Large scale coal operations began in Marion County, WV, in the 1880s. Between 1890 and 1912, regulation of mining conditions in West Virginia was poor, and the state's mining industry saw numerous deadly coal mining accidents. The nation's worst coal disaster occurred on 6 December 1907. 361 workers were killed when an explosion occurred at an underground mine owned by the Fairmont Coal Company in Monongah, Marion County. The accident was the catalyst to much of the movement that created the Federal Bureau of Mines, the first concerted effort to bring safer working conditions to coal mines.

*Thursday, December 6, 1917. :   Over 1,800 are killed when the Mont Blanc, a French munitions ship, explodes after colliding with another vessel.*

The port city of Halifax lies in the Canadian province of Nova Scotia. On 6 December 1917 it was the site of the largest man-made explosion until the first atomic bomb test explosion in 1945. The French ammunition ship 'Mont Blanc' was waiting to be let into the harbour, awaiting the removal of submarine nets that preventing enemy u-boats from entering the harbour. The Mont Blanc was carrying 2,300 tons of picric acid, 200 tons of TNT, 35 tons of high-octane gasoline, and 10 tons of gun cotton. A Norwegian cargo ship, the 'Imo', was waiting to depart the harbour via the Right Channel. As a ship was blocking its path, it moved into the Left channel, where the Mont Blanc was travelling. The Imo stopped as the Mont Blanc passed in the centre of the channel, but the backward action of the propellers brought the Imo to the centre, and the two vessels collided.

The collision set the picric acid alight. Twenty minutes later, a massive explosion occurred, completely destroying the Mont Blanc, and sending blazing metal projectiles into residential and industrial sectors of the city, destroying much of northern Halifax and leaving some 1,500 homeless. Many spectators who had ventured out to watch the fire were killed in the explosion, or in the tsunami generated by the blast, washing up as high as 18 metres above the harbour's high water mark. Approximately 1,000 people were killed immediately, and the total death toll was estimated to be over 1,800. Another 9,000 were injured, and of these, around 200 were blinded.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 6th
1865
The 13th Amendment of U.S. Constitition is ratified abolishing slavery
1947
Everglades National Park in Southern Fla is dedicated
1956
Nelson Mandela and 156 others are arrested for political activites in South Africa


----------



## Tish

*Australian Explorers

Sunday, December 7, 1800. :   James Grant discovers and names Portland Bay and Cape Otway on the southern coast.*

James Grant was a young lieutenant sent out on a survey voyage of the southern coast of Australia. Grant was given orders to take possession in the King's name of any large rivers and good pastureland, as long as such possession was done with the consent of any native inhabitants who might be present. On 7 December 1800, Grant discovered Portland Bay, describing it as "picturesque and beautiful", and naming it after the Duke of Portland. He was unable to land, however, due to the windy conditions and strong surf. Sailing further east on the 7th, Grant sighted and named Cape Albany Ottway, after his friend Captain William Albany Ottway. The Cape, and later the nearby Ranges, were renamed Otway.




*Monday, December 7, 1846. :   Leichhardt departs Jimbour Station on his second but unsuccessful expedition.*

Ludwig Leichhardt was born in Prussia and studied in Germany. He was a passionate botanist who had an interest in exploration, although he lacked necessary bush survival skills. In October 1844, he left from Jimbour Station on the Darling Downs on an expedition to find a new route to Port Essington, near Darwin. The trip took 14 months and covered over 4,800km.

On 7 December 1846, Leichhardt departed from Jimbour Station on his second expedition. His intention was to cross Australia from east to west. However, the expedition was beset with sickness, paper-wasp bites, and discontent among his men after travelling only 800km. The wet weather season set in with a vengeance, forcing the party to wade through deep mud. Six months later Leichhardt returned to Jimbour Station, achieving nothing of his aim. It was nearly another year before Leichhardt attempted the crossing again, this time disappearing with his entire party somewhere in the centre of Australia.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Saturday, December 7, 1782. :   A flying haystack, accompanied by fire and smoke, is reported in Banbury, England.*

Through the ages there have been many reports of unusual flying objects, dubbed UFOs, or Unidentified Flying Objects. Many times, the incidents can be explained as weather balloons, military exercises and even natural phenomena.

On 7 December 1872, an unusual UFO was reported in Banbury, England. A haystack was seen flying through the air on an irregular course, emitting fire and dense smoke. Witnesses stated that at least 17 trees were uprooted and another 36 damaged, a long stone wall was felled as it flew past, whilst a shack was also disassembled.

Prior to the appearance of the fiery flying haystack, the skies were heavily overcast, leading to a sudden downpour. Lightning flashed, whereupon appeared the flying haystack, making a noise rather like a whistling steam train, travelling irregularly, sometimes high and sometimes low. A strong "sulphurous" smell was noted, which is often connected to ozone and nitrogen oxides, created by the effect of electricity on air. The object appeared to continue for around a mile and a half, when it suddenly disappeared.

Meteorologist, Mr Thomas Beesley of Banbury, visited the area and concluded that the haystack fireball was due to a tornado that swept through the area. It was believed that the appearance of fire came from the friction of tree branches as they were propelled through the air at a terrific speeds.    

*Sunday, December 7, 1941. :   Japanese fighters bomb the US navy base at Pearl Harbor, precipitating America's entry into WWII.*

During the early stages of World War II, the United States willingly assisted Britain as one of its allies, but did not declare war on any of the countries involved. This changed on the morning of 7 December 1941, when the Imperial Japanese Navy launched a surprise attack on the Pacific Fleet of the United States Navy, stationed at Pearl Harbor, Oahu, Hawaii.

Tensions had been rising between the United States and Japan since Japan invaded Manchuria in 1931 and had continued to encroach on Chinese territory. Earlier in 1941, the USA and the UK reacted to continued Japanese military action in China by imposing boycotts on several industries critical to Japan, freezing assets and closing the Panama Canal to Japanese shipping. Peace negotiations between the US and Japan were unsuccessful, and Japan launched a pre-emptive strike against the US, hoping to gain the upper hand.

Six aircraft carriers launched approximately 360 Japanese warplanes, with the first attack wave occurring at 7:55am, local time. A second wave attacked an hour later. Further attacks by battleships, cruisers, and destroyers ensued. 2,403 Americans were killed, including 68 civilians, and a further 1,178 were wounded. Eighteen ships were sunk, including five battleships. Ultimately, the Japanese were successful in their aim of crippling the US navy. However, the attack pushed the US into WWII, and provided the catalyst and the motivation for the development of the bombs that destroyed Hiroshima and Nagasaki.    

*Thursday, December 7, 1967. :   Otis Redding records an unfinished "(Sittin' On) The Dock of the Bay", three days before his death in a plane crash.*

Otis Redding was an American "soul" singer. Born in Dawson, Georgia on 9 September 1941, his singing career began in the Macon church choir. He was a devoted fan of singer Little Richard, by whose music he was largely inspired, even though Redding moved more into "soul" later on.

Redding had an immensely successful career, and was a prolific songwriter. Wile touring with his backup band, the Bar-Kays in August 1967, he wrote the first verse of "(Sittin' On) The Dock of the Bay" under the shortened title "Dock of the Bay". Further lines and additions were jotted onto hotel napkins and paper over the next few months. The first version of "(Sittin' On) The Dock of the Bay" was recorded on 22 November 1967, with overdubbing completed on 7 December 1967. One verse was whistled, as Redding intended to write more lyrics and complete the recording later.

On 9 December, Redding and the Bar-kays appeared on the local "Upbeat" television show in Cleveland, Ohio. The next day, his chartered Beechcraft 18 airplane crashed into Lake Monona in Madison, Wisconsin, killing Redding, his manager, the pilot, and four members of The Bar-Kays. The cause of the crash was never determined.

"(Sittin' On) The Dock of the Bay" was released posthumously on Stax Records' Volt label in 1968. It became Redding's only number-one single on the Billboard Hot 100, and was the first posthumous single in US chart history.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 7th
1909
chemist,Leo Baekeland patents 1st thermo-setting plastic,Bakelete which started the plastics industry
1963
The 1st use of instant replay machine introduced by CBS during the Army-Navy football game


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

Australian Explorers

Tuesday, December 8, 1801. :   Flinders explores and charts King George's Sound (later Albany) in Western Australia.

Matthew Flinders was born in Lincolnshire, England, in 1774. Flinders and George Bass did much sea exploration around Australia, adding to the knowledge of the coastline, and producing accurate maps. As well as being the first to circumnavigate Australia, Flinders, together with Bass, was the first to prove that Van Diemen's Land, or Tasmania, was an island and not connected to the mainland. Australia was previously known as New Holland, and after Captain Cook claimed the continent for England in 1770, the entire eastern half became known as New South Wales. Flinders was the one who first proposed the name "Terra Australis", which became "Australia", the name adopted in 1824.

Flinders charted the entire coastline of Australia between December 1801 and June 1803 in the ship 'Investigator'. On the evening of 8 December 1801, Flinders entered King George's Sound (later Albany) in Western Australia, to explore. He spent three weeks in the waterways, charting the coastline and determining what natural resources there could be used to facilitate settlement.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Saturday, December 8, 1590. : Sunspots are noted by sailor James Welsh in one of the few pre-Galileo observances.*

Sunspots are areas on the Sun's photosphere, or surface, where the temperature is considerably lower than that of surrounding areas. The temperature difference causes these areas to appear as black spots which are sometimes visible without the aid of a telescope. The cooling effect is due to a strong magnetic field in a particular localised area which inhibits the transport of heat via convective motion in the sun.

Chinese astronomers have observed sunspots since 28 BC, but more modern viewings were few and far between. On 8 December 1590, sailor James Welsh of the ship "Richard of Arundel" observed a large black spot on the sun's surface, whilst sailing off the coast of Guinea. He noted that the spot was still visible the following morning.

The phenomenon remained largely unnoticed in ensuing years, until Galileo brought it to the population's attention in 1612, complete with likely explanation of how it occurred. It was not until the 1820s that the cyclic variation of the number of sunspots was first observed by Heinrich Schwabe. Later astronomers and scientists plotted the variations, leading to speculation on the effect of sunspots on weather patterns.

*Monday, December 8, 1980. :   Singer, songwriter and former member of "The Beatles", John Lennon, is murdered.*

John Lennon was born John Winston Lennon on 9 October 1940. As his mother was unable to care for him after his father walked out, Lennon lived with his Aunt Mimi at Mendips throughout his childhood and adolescence. His mother taught him to play the banjo, retaining an interest in her son's life until she was killed in an accident in 1958. Lennon was a non-conformist who dropped out of school to devote his time to developing his musical talents. He joined up with Paul McCartney and George Harrison to form a band, taking the name "Johnny and the Moondogs", followed by "The Silver Beetles", which was later shortened to "The Beatles". Lennon is considered to be one of the most influential singer-songwriter-musicians of the 20th century, profoundly affecting the direction of rock 'n' roll music.

Lennon was assassinated by a deranged fan on 8 December 1980, as he and his wife Yoko Ono returned to their New York apartment after a recording session. The fan, Mark David Chapman, had earlier asked for, and received, Lennon's autograph on an album. It was the last autograph Lennon ever signed. Chapman later claimed he had heard voices in his head telling him to kill Lennon. Chapman has failed three times in his own bid for freedom, and remains serving a life sentence in Attica prison near New York.

*Sunday, December 8, 1991. : Leaders of Russia, Belarus, and the Ukraine meet to sign an agreement establishing the Commonwealth of Independent States, signalling the dissolution of the Soviet Union.*

The Soviet Union, or Union of Soviet Socialist Republics (USSR), was a socialist state founded in 1922, centered on Russia, and regarded as one of the world's two super-powers, with the USA being the other. A model for Communist nations, the socialist government and the political organisation of the country were defined by the only permitted political party, the Communist Party of the Soviet Union. However, the increasing push for independence among the states, together with the gradual crumbling of communism in the 1980s, led to the dissolution of the Soviet Union in 1991, to be replaced by The Commonwealth of Independent States (CIS).

On 8 December 1991, the leaders of Russia, Belarus, and Ukraine met in Belarus, and signed an agreement establishing the CIS. The CIS is a confederation now consisting of 11 former Soviet Republics: Armenia, Azerbaijan, Belarus, Georgia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Moldova, Russia, Tajikistan, Ukraine, and Uzbekistan. Turkmenistan, originally included in the CIS, discontinued permanent membership on 26 August 2005, but remains an associate member. According to Russian leaders, the purpose of the CIS was to "allow a civilised divorce" between the Soviet Republics. Sceptics regard the CIS as a tool that would allow Russia to keep its influence over the post-Soviet states. Since its formation, the member-states of CIS have signed a large number of documents concerning integration and cooperation on matters of economics, defense and foreign policy.    

*Born on this day

Tuesday, December 8, 1542. :   Mary, Queen of Scots, is born.*

Mary, Queen of Scots, also known as Mary Stuart, was born on 8 December 1542, daughter of Mary de Guise of France and James V of Scotland. When her father died on December 14, the baby Mary became Queen of Scotland but James Hamilton, Duke of Arran, served as regent for Mary. Mary's mother wished to cement an alliance with France, so arranged a betrothal for the young Mary to France's dauphin, Francois. At age 6, Mary was then sent to France to be groomed for her future role as Queen of France, which she took up in 1559.

As the granddaughter of Margaret Tudor, the older sister of Henry VIII of England, Mary Stuart was considered to be the rightful heir to the English throne. This was over Elizabeth, daughter of Henry VIII and Anne Boleyn, whose marriage was not recognised by many Catholics in England because Henry had unlawfully divorced Catherine of Aragon. Mary Stuart, in their eyes, was the rightful heir of Mary I of England, Henry VIII's daughter by his first wife.

Francois died on 5 December 1560, and Mary's mother-in-law, Catherine de Medici, became regent for his brother Charles IX. Mary Stuart then returned to Scotland to rule as Queen, but did not recognise Elizabeth's right to rule in England. Years of plotting and controversy followed as Mary tried to assert her right to the throne, with many conspirators on either side of Mary or Elizabeth being killed as they obstructed the way of the other. Ultimately, the attempt to place Mary on the Scottish throne resulted in her trial, which commenced on 11 October 1586. Mary Queen of Scots was executed on 8 February 1587, on suspicion of having been involved in a plot to murder Elizabeth.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 8th
1902
Oliver Wendell Holmes becomes associate justice at the Supreme Court
1941
Pres.Franklin D.Roosevelt delivers 'Day of Infamy' speech to U.S. Congress day after Japan's surprise bomb attack at Pearl Harbor
2010
Space X becomes the 1st privately held company to successfully launch,orbit,recover space craft,Space X Dragon.The company was founded by Elon Musk


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Saturday, December 9, 1882. : One of the earliest sightings of Australia's mythical 'yowie' is recorded.*

The yowie is a mythical Australian creature, commonly frequenting bushland on the continent's eastern side, although the west is not without its sightings. The name "yowie" has come from the Aboriginal word for the creatures.

One of the earliest sightings of the yowie is recorded in a letter from naturalist H J McCooey in "The Australian Town and Country Journal", dated 9 December 1882. McCooey claimed to have seen the yowie in 1880, in an area of bushland between Ulladulla and Bateman's Bay on the New South Wales southern coast. He described the yowie as being about 5 feet high, and it stood on its hind legs as it watched the birds up in trees. It had long black hair which was reddish about its throat. Its eyes seemed small and were hidden by dirty, matted fur around its forhead. Its forearms seemed grotesquely long, though the rest of its body seemed to be in relative proportions. Repulsed by the appearance of the creature, McCooey threw a stone at it, whereupon it disappeared into a nearby ravine.    




*Tuesday, December 9, 1941. : Australia formally declares war on Japan.*

On the morning of 7 December 1941, the Imperial Japanese Navy launched a surprise attack on the Pacific Fleet of the United States Navy, stationed at Pearl Harbor, Oahu, Hawaii. This one act changed the direction of World War II. Despite the success of the Japanese in their aim of crippling the US navy, the attack pushed the US into WWII.

An hour after the attack, Australian Prime Minister John Curtin declared that "from one hour ago, Australia has been at war with the Japanese Empire". Two days later, on 9 December 1941, at 11:15 am, Australian time (8:15 pm, December 8, American E.S.T.), war was formally declared. In part of his speech, John Curtin stated:

"The Australian Government ... did not want war in the Pacific. The Australian Government has repeatedly made it clear, as have the Governments of the United Kingdom, the United States of America, and the Netherlands East Indies, that if war came to the Pacific it would be of Japan's making. Japan has now made war." With that declaration came Australia's involvement in the war on Japan.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Saturday, December 9, 1843. :   The first Christmas cards are created.*

The giving and receiving of Christmas cards has become a tradition throughout the world in the last century, with commercially-produced Christmas cards becoming more popular during the twentieth century. The earliest form of Christmas greetings were produced as gifts in Germany; they were called "Andachtsbilder" and were scroll-like greeting cards with devotional pictures, wishing the recipient "Ein gut selig jar", or "A good and blessed year". However, the tradition was not maintained over the ensuing centuries.

Sir Henry Cole, Director of London's Victoria and Albert Museum, found that writing numerous Christmas greetings to friends and colleagues was becoming a time-consuming task. He asked his artist friend, John Calcott Horsley, to design a card which could be used by Cole and also sold to the public. The first Christmas cards were created in England on 9 December 1843. Horsley produced 1,000 lithographed and hand-coloured cards. More like postcards, they sold for a shilling, which was the equivalent of a day's wages for a labourer. It was another twenty years before Christmas cards became commercially viable for the common man, following the invention of cheaper colour lithography.


*Monday, December 9, 1968. :   The computer mouse makes its public debut.*

Douglas C Engelbart, born on 30 January 1925, was an American inventor. In collaboration with William Engliah, he invented the computer mouse. The first prototype computer mouse was made to use with a graphical user interface, in 1964. Engelbart's computer mouse was patented on 17 November 1970, under the name "X-Y Position Indicator For A Display System". Calling it a mouse because of its tail-like cable, it was simply a hollowed-out wooden block with two metal wheels and a single push button on top. It was designed to select text and manipulate it, such as moving it around.

The computer mouse was demonstrated for the first time on 9 December 1968, after being developed at the Stanford Research Institute in Menlo Park. The occasion was the Fall Joint Computer Conference, attended by about 1000 computer programmers and professionals. Engelbart's invention was revolutionary for changing the way computers worked, from specialised machinery that only trained scientists could use, to user-friendly tools that almost anyone could use.


*Thursday, December 9, 1993. : The first on-orbit service and repair mission to the Hubble Space Telescope takes place.*

The Hubble Space Telescope was launched on 24 April 1990, by the Space Shuttle Discovery from the Kennedy Space Centre in Florida. The telescope was the product of a cooperative project between the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) and the European Space Agency (ESA). After launch, it was decided that on-orbit servicing every three years would be preferable to returning the Telescope to Earth every five years, as originally planned.

The first servicing and repair mission took place on 9 December 1993. The telescope was captured by the space shuttle Endeavour, and repairs were carried out by astronauts Story Musgrave and Jeff Hofman, travelling at 27,358 kilometres per hour, and 580 km above the Earth. Among other defects requiring repair, the astronauts corrected a fault in the telescope's mirrors which caused the instrument to transmit out-of-focus images of deep space, no better than images seen from Earth.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 9th
1907
The 1st Christmas Seals were sold in Wilmington,Delaware post office
1958
Robert Welch,Jr and 11 other men met in Indianapolis to form the conservative&anti-communist John Birch Society
1965
'A Charlie Brown Christmas' the 1st animated Peanuts special premiered on CBS


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Saturday, December 10, 1859. :  Today is Proclamation Day, marking Queensland's official separation from New South Wales.*

When the First Fleet arrived in Australia in 1788, the entire eastern half of Australia came under the name of New South Wales. The colony of Van Diemen's Land (later Tasmania) was established in 1825, and Victoria (Port Phillip District) separated from New South Wales in 1851. The first settlement in what is now Queensland was established at Redcliffe in 1824, and later moved to Brisbane. The first free settlers moved to the area in 1838.

In 1859, Queen Victoria signed Letters Patent, which declared that Queensland was now a separate colony from New South Wales. Queenslanders celebrate June 6 every year as Queensland Day, the day which marks the birth of Queensland as a self-governing colony.

Queensland actually separated from New South Wales on 10 December 1859, and this has now come to be known as "Proclamation Day". The western border was set at 141 degrees East. On this day, the new Queensland ensign, a light blue flag with a red St George's cross, and union jack in its upper left hand corner, was raised. On 1 January 1901, Queensland became one of the six founding States of the Commonwealth of Australia.    


*Tuesday, December 10, 1878. :   Bushranger Ned Kelly robs the Euroa bank.*

Ned Kelly, Australia's most famous bushranger, was born in December 1854 in Beveridge, Victoria. Kelly was twelve when his father died, and he was subsequently required to leave school to take on the new position as head of the family. Shortly after this, the Kellys moved to Glenrowan. As a teenager, Ned became involved in petty crimes, regularly targetting the wealthy landowners. He gradually progressed to crimes of increasing seriousness and violence, including bank robbery and murder, soon becoming a hunted man. Ned Kelly's gang consisted of himself, his brother Dan, Joe Byrne and Steve Hart.

One of Kelly's more daring bank robberies was carried out on 10 December 1878. Kelly and his gang rode into the Victorian town of Euroa, where they robbed the National Bank of about 2,000 pounds. As a result of this robbery, the reward for their capture was increased to 1,000 pounds each.


*Wednesday, December 10, 1919. :   Brothers Ross and Keith Smith win the Australian air race to fly from England to Australia in under 30 days.*

The first powered flight in Australia was achieved by Harry Houdini while he was visiting Victoria, in 1910. 1912 saw the establishment of military aviation and the deployment of the Australian Flying Corps in World War I. In 1919, Australian Prime Minister Billy Hughes announced the Federal Government was offering a £10,000 prize for the first Australian to fly from England to Australia in under 30 days.

Brothers Keith and Ross Smith were two of the competitors. Ross, born 4 December 1892 in Adelaide was first pilot, while his brother Keith, born on 20 December 1890, also in Adelaide, was navigator and co-pilot. Both men had served in World War I. Together with mechanics James ‘Jim’ Bennett and WH ‘Wally’ Shiers, they departed Hounslow, England on 12 November 1919 in a large Vickers Vimy bomber on a 18,250 kilometre marathon journey.

The route took them across the Middle East, India and south-east Asia. They headed first to Basra, Iraq then on to Delhi, India. From there they continued on to Singora in Thailand, Surabaya in East Java, Indonesia and finally, Timor, from where they made the final crossing to Australia. Flying conditions were harsh and hazardous, as it was cramped and freezing in the open cockpit, with low visibility. The aircraft had to land frequently for refuelling, repairs or due to bad weather, and landing strips were often poor quality. However, the aeroplane landed in Darwin at 3.50 pm on 10 December 1919, well within the time limit specified in the race conditions. In all, the men spent around 136 hours in the air on a journey that took 28 days, flying at an average 137 kilometres per hour. Of the six other contestants in the race, only one other aircraft completed the journey.

The four men shared equally in the prize money. The Smith brothers were knighted, while Shiers and Bennett were commissioned and awarded Bars to their Air Force Medals. In April 1922, while preparing for a record-breaking around the world flight, Ross Smith and Bennett were killed in a crash. Keith died of cancer in 1955, and Shiers died in 1968. The Vickers Vimy bomber used on this epic journey is on permanent display at Adelaide Airport.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Friday, December 10, 1520. :   German theologian and Christian reformer, Martin Luther, publicly burns a papal edict demanding he recant his doctrines.*

Martin Luther was a German theologian and Augustinian monk whose teachings inspired the Reformation and deeply influenced the doctrines of the Protestant churches in general, and the Lutheran church in particular. Luther openly questioned the teachings of the Roman Catholic church, in particular, the nature of penance, the authority of the pope and the usefulness of indulgences.

The Reformation of the church began on 31 October 1517, with Luther's act of posting his Ninety-Five Theses, more fully known as the "Disputation of Doctor Martin Luther on the Power and Efficacy of Indulgences", on the door of the Castle Church in Wittenberg, Germany. The document contained an attack on papal abuses and the sale of indulgences by church officials. Controversy raged over the posting of the 95 Theses. Luther was excommunicated several years later from the Roman Catholic church for his attacks on the wealth and corruption of the papacy, and his belief that salvation would be granted on the basis of faith alone rather than by works.

On 10 December 1520, Luther publicly burned Pope Leo X's bull "Exsurge Domine," which demanded that Luther recant his heresies, including his doctrine of justification by faith alone. The following year, Luther was summoned before the Diet of Worms. The Diet was a general assembly of the estates of the Holy Roman Empire that occurred in Worms, Germany, from January to May in 1521. When an edict of the Diet called for Luther's seizure, his friends took him for safekeeping to Wartburg, the castle of Elector Frederick III of Saxony. Here, Luther continued to write his prolific theological works, which greatly influenced the direction of the Protestant Reformation movement.    


*Friday, December 10, 1582. :   France adopts the Gregorian calendar.*

The Gregorian calendar, widely adopted in the western world, was initially decreed by Pope Gregory XIII on 24 February 1582. The Gregorian calendar was first proposed by Aloysius Lilius because the mean year in the Julian Calendar was slightly long, causing the vernal equinox to slowly advance earlier in the calendar year.

On 5 October 1582, the Gregorian calendar was adopted for the first time by Catholic countries such as Italy, Poland, Spain and Portugal. On 10 December 1582, France began using the Gregorian calendar.

Non-Catholic countries such as Scotland, Britain and the latter's colonies still used the Julian calendar up until 1752, and some Asian countries were still using the Julian calendar up until the early twentieth century.

*Thursday, December 10, 1896. :   Alfred Nobel, benefactor of the Nobel Prizes, dies, eight years after reading his own obituary.*

Alfred Bernhard Nobel, born in Stockholm in 21 October 1833, was a Swedish chemist, engineer armaments manufacturer and the inventor of dynamite. Although a dramatist and poet, he became famous for his advances in chemistry and physics, and by the time he died on 10 December 1896, he held over 350 patents and controlled factories and laboratories in 20 countries.

Eight years prior to his death, on 13 April 1888, Nobel opened the newspaper to discover an obituary to himself. Although it was his brother Ludwig who had actually died, the obituary described Alfred Nobel's own achievements, believing it was he who had died. The obituary condemned Nobel for inventing dynamite, an explosive which caused the deaths of so many. It is said that this experience led Nobel to choose to leave a better legacy to the world after his death. On 27 November 1895 at the Swedish-Norwegian Club in Paris, Nobel signed his last will and testament and set aside the bulk of his enormously wealthy estate to establish the Nobel Prizes, to be awarded annually without distinction of nationality. Nobel died of a cerebral haemorrhage on 10 December 1896.

The Nobel Prize is considered one of the most prestigious awards in the world and includes a cash prize of nearly one million dollars. The fields for which the awards can be given are physics, chemistry, physiology or medicine, literature and toward the promotion of international peace. In 1968 the prize field was extended to include economic science.    

*Wednesday, December 10, 1997. :  Environmentalist, Julia 'Butterfly' Hill, commences living high in a redwood tree in California to prevent its destruction.*

Julia "Butterfly" Hill is an American environmentalist who, at the age of 23, lived in a giant California Redwood tree to prevent it from being felled. Appalled by the destruction of the redwood forest in Humboldt County, California, Hill climbed into the 54 metre high, 1,000-year-old California Redwood tree nicknamed "Luna" on 10 December 1997. She lived there for 738 days, finally coming down on 18 December 1999. Her actions were designed to prevent loggers of the Pacific Lumber Company from cutting down the tree. She lived in a small 2m x 2.5m shelter that she had built with the help of volunteers.

Hill only agreed to come down out of "Luna" when the Pacific Lumber Company agreed to preserve all trees within a 3 acre buffer zone. In 1999, Hill and other activists founded the environmental organisation "Circle of Life", which continues to work towards preserving the natural environment. Hill herself became the youngest person to be inducted into the Ecology Hall of Fame.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 10th
1690
Massachusetts Bay Colony becomes 1st American colonial government to issue paper money
1884
Mark Twain's 'Adventures of Huckleberry Finn' is 1st published in UK and Canada.It wasn't published in the U.S. until Feb 1885 because of publishing error
1906
Pres Theodore Roosevelt is 1st American to received Nobel Peace Prize
2013
Mary Barra becomes the 1st woman CEO of a major automobile company,General Motors


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Tuesday, December 11, 1792. :   Captain Arthur Phillip, first Governor of the New South Wales colony, returns to England.*

Arthur Phillip was born in London on 11 October 1738. He joined the Royal Navy when he was fifteen, and alternately earned a living as a navy officer and as a farmer. In October 1786, Phillip was appointed Governor-designate of the proposed British penal colony of New South Wales. He was a practical man who suggested that convicts with experience in farming, building and crafts be included in the First Fleet, but his proposal was rejected. The First Fleet left Portsmouth, England, on 13 May 1787, and arrived in Botany Bay on 18 January 1788. Phillip immediately determined that there was insufficient fresh water, an absence of usable timber, poor quality soil and no safe harbour at Botany Bay. Thus the fleet was moved to Port Jackson, arriving on 26 January 1788.

Phillip faced many obstacles in his attempts to establish the new colony. British farming methods, seeds and implements were unsuitable for use in the different climate and soil, and the colony faced near-starvation in its first two years. Phillip also worked to improve understanding with the local Aborigines. The colony finally succeeded in developing a solid foundation, agriculturally and economically, thanks to the perseverance of Captain Arthur Phillip.

Poor health forced Phillip to return to England in 1792. He departed for his homeland on 11 December 1792, sailing in the ship "Atlantic". Phillip resigned his commission soon after arriving back in England, and died on 31 August 1814.    

*Friday, December 11, 1931. :   The Statute of Westminster gives complete legislative independence to countries of the British Commonwealth.*

Whilst the Constitution of the Commonwealth of Australia came into effect on 1 January 1901, this did not mean that Australia had achieved independence from Britain. Under colonial federation approved by the United Kingdom, the six self-governing states of Australia merely allocated some functions to a federal authority. Australia was given the status of a Dominion, remaining a self-governing colony within the British Empire, with the Head of State being the British monarch. The Governor-General and State Governors were appointed by the British government, and answered completely to the British government.

At the Imperial Conference of 1926, it was decreed that all Dominions within the British Empire were "equal in status, in no way subordinate one to another in any aspect of their domestic or external affairs, though united by a common allegiance to the Crown, and freely associated as members of the British Commonwealth of Nations." The Statute of Westminster 1931 ratified the discussions of the Imperial Conference. It meant that Australia and other Dominions such as South Africa, New Zealand and Canada could now conduct treaties and agreements with foreign powers, and manage their own military strategies. Ultimately, the British monarch could only act on the advice of the Australian Government, and the Governor-General was no longer appointed by and answerable to the British monarch.

Australian Parliament formally adopted the Statute of Westminster 1931 under the Statute of Westminster Adoption Act 1942, on 9 October 1942.    

*Friday, December 11, 2015. :   Australian naturalist and controversial conservationist Harry Butler dies.*

William Henry (Harry) Butler was an Australian naturalist and conservationist. He was born in a railroad construction camp in the bush near Perth, Western Australia on 25 March 1930. As a child, he spent a great deal of time exploring the bush with his aboriginal friends, as his father worked on the railways and his mother died giving birth to Harry’s younger sister. He was a bright student who often pedalled 30km on his bike to the nearest primary school, and won a scholarship to attend high school. To supplement his scholarship, he hunted feral goats and wild rabbits for bounties. He was an early advocate of the release of targeted diseases into the bush to control introduced species.

Although Butler initially trained as a fitter and turner and then worked as a marine engineer, he completed a three year teaching course in a single year at Claremont Teachers' College in Western Australia. Later, he attended the Western State College in the United States. He spent a decade lecturing in biology and natural science in Australia, the US and Canada. However, his first passion was conservation.

In his role as conservation consultant to the Barrow Island oilfield and numerous other projects, Butler introduced radical new strategies to help conserve and restore the Australian environment, yet at the same time maintained that development and conservation was not mutually exclusive. He once stated, “I’ve achieved more by working with mining companies and other developers than I ever would have lying down in front of bulldozers”. Although a controversial figure who was not seen as "green" enough by some conservation groups, his work with the Australian quarantine service was invaluable. A series of television advertisements featuring Butler were credited with reducing cases of illegally imported foodstuffs by 50%. Butler became a household name with the television series “In the Wild”, a tremendously popular documentary series in which he introduced the public to a variety of native animals which many Australians did not even know existed.

In 1970, Butler was appointed a Member of the Order of the British Empire, which was upgraded to a Commander level in 1980. In 1979 he was jointly awarded Australian of the Year, along with Neville Bonner, and in 1980, Citizen of the Year for Western Australia. In 2012 the National Trust of Australia appointed him a National Living Treasure. Numerous Australian fauna species were named for Harry Butler: among them were two fish; a marsupial mouse, the Carpentarian dunnart known as Sminthopsis butleri; six reptiles, including a species of Mulga snake, Pseudechis butleri; and the spider species Synothele butleri. Harry Butler died of cancer on 11 December 2015.


*Australian Explorers

Monday, December 11, 1848. :   Edmund Kennedy is killed by Aborigines just short of his destination of Cape York.*

Edmund Kennedy was born in 1818 on Guernsey, one of the Channel Islands of the English channel. As a surveyor, he arrived in Sydney in 1840 where he joined the Surveyor-General's Department as assistant to Sir Thomas Mitchell. In 1845, he accompanied Mitchell on an expedition into the interior of Queensland (then still part of New South Wales), and two years later led another expedition through central Queensland, tracing the course of the Victoria River, later renamed the Barcoo.

In 1848 Kennedy left Rockingham Bay, north of Townsville, with 12 other men to travel to Cape York, intending to map the eastern coast of north Queensland. A ship, the 'Ariel', was to meet him at the Cape at the conclusion of his journey. Dense rainforest and the barrier of the Great Dividing Range made the journey extremely difficult. By the time Kennedy's party reached Weymouth Bay in November, they were starving and exhausted. Kennedy left eight sick men and two horses at Weymouth Bay before continuing on with three white men and a loyal Aborigine named Jackey-Jackey.

Kennedy chose to leave the three white men near the Shelburne River when one of them accidentally shot himself in the shoulder. Continuing on with Jackey-Jackey, Kennedy was close to reaching his rendezvous with the 'Ariel' when he found himself surrounded by hostile aborigines. Their spears quickly found their mark with Kennedy, whilst Jackey-Jackey tried to hold off the Aborigines with gunfire. On 11 December 1848, Kennedy died in Jackey-Jackey's arms, signifying the tragic loss of a promising young explorer.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Friday, December 11, 1903. :The world's first wildlife preservation society is founded.*

Fauna and Flora International, formerly the Fauna and Flora Preservation Society, was the world's first conservation society. It was founded on 11 December 1903 as the Society for the Preservation of the Wild Fauna of the Empire. Launched by conservationist Edward North Buxton, its many supporters included both influential people and notable naturalists, but also hunters who were concerned about preserving species for their pasttime of hunting for future years. Membership reached 100 within the first year.

The primary aim of the Society was the conservation of habitats and species, and to influence legislation towards this end. Today, the Society still works to improve public education in matters of conservation. It is involved in captive breeding programmes specifically for the release of vulnerable and threatened species back into the wild.    

*Thursday, December 11, 1919. :   A monument is dedicated to the destructive Boll Weevil in Enterprise, Alabama.*

The boll weevil is a small beetle, highly destructive to cotton crops. Native to Mexico, it began to infest the cotton crops of Coffe County, Alabama in 1915, creating wholesale destruction by 1918. The loss of the main crop in the area threatened the city of Enterprise, the economy of which was based on cotton farming.

H.M.Sessions was an enterprising businessman who saw the opportunity to convert the region from cotton to peanut farming. Together with farmer C. W. Baston, who was heavily in debt following cotton crop losses, Sessions invested in a peanut crop. The first crop was enough to clear Baston's debt, and attracted the interest of other farmers seeking rescue from their financial hole. The ensuing diversification of crops injected new financial prosperity to the farmers of Coffee County and the city of Enterprise.

Bon Fleming was a local businessman who suggested building a monument as a tribute to the beetle. Although the boll weevil wrought only destruction, its presence forced farmers to diversify. The monument was suggested to commemorate how something disastrous can bring about change for the better. The boll weevil monument featured a woman wearing a flowing gown, with her arms stretched above her head. Thirty years later, a boll weevil was added. The statue was dedicated on 11 December 1919.

Frequent theft and vandalism over the years saw the statue reduced to an irreparable state by 1998. The original statue was placed on display at Enterprise's Depot Museum, while a polymer-resin replica was placed in the statue's original position.

*Born on this day

Tuesday, December 11, 1792. :   Josef Mohr, who wrote the lyrics to 'Silent Night', is born.*

Josef Mohr was born on 11 December 1792 in Salzburg, Austria, the illegitimate son of a seamstress and a military deserter. Mohr championed the cause of the poverty-stricken, the disadvantaged, the young and the elderly, and was a generous man who willingly gave his time and money to charity.

It was while serving as parish priest at St Nikolas Church in Oberndorf that Mohr penned "Silent Night", one of the world's most enduring Christmas carols. Two days before Christmas 1818, the bellows in the church organ were found to be rotted through. Mohr wrote a poem and asked the church organist and choirmaster, Franz-Xaver Gruber, if he could set it to music which the two men could sing, accompanied by Mohr on the guitar. Late on Christmas Eve, the men practised the song for the first time, and performed it for Mass. "Silent Night" still endures today as a much-loved Christmas carol.


----------



## moviequeen1

1844
Dr Horace Wells became the 1st person to have a tooth extracted by getting anesthetic in a dental procedure
1946
UNICEF{UN CHildren's Fund} is established
2008
Bernard Madoff is arrested&charged with securties fraud in $150 billion Ponzi scheme


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Tuesday, December 12, 1882. : Australia’s worst gold mining disaster, to date, occurs in Creswick, Victoria.*

Creswick is a small town located in the heart of the central goldfields in Victoria, Australia. The town, which currently has a population of just over 3 000, was born after squatters Charles, John and Henry Creswick ran sheep in the area which became known as Creswick’s Creek in 1842. The discovery of gold in September 1851 led to a gold rush, and the steady alluvial finds were boosted by the opening up of deeper workings in 1855-6. By 1861, the population of the town had swelled to over 5 000.

The Australasian Mining Company began prospecting for gold in the area in 1867, and enjoyed rich returns with the discovery of the Australasian Lead, one of five rich gold leads, or rivers of gold buried beneath layers of basalt, sand and gravel, that run through the area. A decade of regular flooding caused the Australasia No 1 mine shaft to be abandoned. The Australasia No 2 shaft was sunk approximately 200 metres away after the formation of a new company, the New Australasian Gold Mining Company, in 1878.

At around 5:30 am on the morning of Tuesday, 12 December 1882, water which had been accumulating in the Australasia No 1 mine burst through the wall of the reef drive, trapping 27 workers. Hearing the noise of the flooding above ground, water pump engine driver James Spargo increased the speed of the pump, and was quickly joined by two other engine drivers, James Harris and Thomas Clough. Over the next few days, the men ran the engines at more than 10 times their normal speed, trying to lower the water to save the trapped men. Unable to escape from the mine, the men sought respite from the rising waters in the small space of the No 11 jump-up, one of several cutaways where the men would “jump up” out of the way of the mine trucks. A special train was dispatched from Melbourne with equipment to dive into the water. Diving equipment borrowed from the HMS Cerberus, together with experienced divers, was sent up from Melbourne. It was Thursday (some sources say Friday) before the trapped men could be reached, and by that time, 22 had died. Only 5 were brought out alive.

This was not the only mining accident to occur in 1882: apart from the 22 who perished in this one incident, in the same year there were another 49 deaths due to mining accidents in the colony of Victoria alone. Following the Creswick disaster, 20 000 pounds was collected from townsfolk throughout Victoria to help the widows and orphans, with funds being allocated weekly to the families of the victims. Later, Parliament changed the fund to “The Mining Accident Relief Fund Act, 1884”, with moneys being paid to assist all victims of mining accidents.    

*Australian Explorers

Tuesday, December 12, 1815. : Explorer James Kelly begins his circumnavigation of Tasmania.*

Captain James Kelly was born in Parramatta, New South Wales, in 1791. He was believed to be the son of James Kelly, a cook in the convict transport Queen, and Catherine Devereaux, a convict transported for life from Dublin on the Queen. As a young man, he was inducted into the trades of sealer and sandalwood trader. At the age of 21, Kelly was enlisted to command the whaling fleet of Thomas William Birch of Hobart Town.

On 12 December 1815, Kelly embarked on a journey to circumnavigate Tasmania in the whaleboat "Elizabeth", with the view to exploring the commercial potential along the Tasmanian coast. Kelly is credited with officially discovering Port Davey on the south west coast and, late in December, of Macquarie Harbour on the central west coast. He discovered and named the Gordon River and Birch Inlet. Kelly's successful journey took 40 days.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Friday, December 12, 1851. :Today is Poinsettia Day in the USA.*

The poinsettia (Euphorbia pulcherrima) is a plant, native to Mexico, with brilliantly red-coloured bracts in its native state. Newer varieties have also been bred, with bracts of different colours ranging from white through to lilac, pink and even spotted. Known sometimes as the lobster flower and flame leaf flower, the poinsettia has come to symbolise Christmas because of its bright red and green colours.

In the United States, December 12 has been set aside as National Poinsettia Day. The date marks the death of Joel Roberts Poinsett (2 March 1779 – 12 December 1851), an American stateman, physicist and botanist, who is credited with introducing the native Mexican plant to the United States. The purpose of the day is to celebrate the beauty of the poinsettia.

*Wednesday, December 12, 1917. :Father Flanagan founds Boys Town, a home for orphaned boys, in Nebraska.*

Father Edward J Flanagan, born July 1886, was a Roman Catholic priest in the USA. In December 1917, three homeless boys in Nebraska were assigned to Flanagan's care. Unable to be supported by his financially struggling Parish, Flanagan found a house in Omaha, and borrowed $90 from a friend to pay the first month's rent. He opened the house to the boys on 12 December 1917, and, using the tenet that "There is no such thing as a bad boy", he continued to take in homeless and wayward youth.

After awhile, Flanagan moved the boys from the house in Omaha to Overlook Farm outside town, and in 1936 it was renamed Boys Town. As welfare agencies and juvenile judges passed more children into Flanagan's care, the farm came to rely on volunteers and contributions from the community to keep it running. It shifted from being a place for just orphans to one which took in children, including girls, who were in trouble with the law, or those who came from abusive situations. Possibly America's best-known orphanange/home, Boys Town has established satellite homes in Florida, California, and Texas and is a consultant to other homes in the United States. Similar homes in other countries have been founded on the original model set by Father Flanagan.    

*Saturday, December 12, 1953. : Charles Yeager becomes the first person to travel two and a half times the speed of sound.*

Charles Elwood "Chuck" Yeager was born on 13 February 1923 in Myra, West Virginia. After joining the army at age 16 and training as an aircraft mechanic, he was then selected for flight training. His service record during WWII was impeccable, becoming an "ace-in-a-day" after shooting down five enemy aircraft in a single mission. Yeager remained in the Air Force after the war. He became a test pilot and was ultimately selected to fly the rocket-powered Bell X-1 in a NACA program to research high-speed flight. On 14 October 1947 he broke the sound barrier in the technologically advanced X-1.

Yeager continued to work with experimental craft, achieving faster and faster speeds. He piloted the X1-A, a longer and more powerful version of the X-1, to a speed of mach 2.4 on 12 December 1953. This was almost two and a half times the speed of sound and the fastest of any human being to that date.

*Born on this day

Sunday, December 12, 1915. : American singer and actor Frank Sinatra is born.*

Frank Sinatra was born Francis Albert Sinatra on 12 December 1915, in Hoboken, New Jersey, USA. He is considered to be one of the most important popular music figures of the 20th century. As a musician, he was well respected for his gifted vocalisations, rich baritone and his versatile musical style. After making his foray into films, he became the unofficial leader of the Hollywood 'Rat Pack' of the early 1960s, which also included Dean Martin and Sammy Davis Jr. He appeared in 58 films, including On the Town (1949), From Here to Eternity (1953, and for which he received an Academy Award), Guys and Dolls (1955), Pal Joey (1957), The Manchurian Candidate (1962), and The Detective (1968). Sinatra died of natural causes on 14 May 1998.


----------



## Pam

1724 The birth of Admiral Samuel Hood, first Viscount, British naval commander and skilful tactician. He was known particularly for his service in the American War of Independence and French Revolutionary Wars and he acted as a mentor to Horatio Nelson.

1889 Robert Browning, English poet died. He was buried in Poets' Corner in Westminster Abbey His grave now lies immediately adjacent to that of Alfred Tennyson.

1955 Christopher Cockerell patented his prototype of the hovercraft. He had tested his theories using a hair-dryer and tin cans and found his work to have potential, but the idea took some years to develop and he was forced to sell personal possessions in order to finance his research.

1992 Princess Anne remarried and became Mrs Timothy Lawrence after a small family wedding in Scotland.


----------



## moviequeen1

1800
Washington DC became capitol of United States
1917
Rev.Edward Flanagan forms Boys Town outside of Omaha,Nebraska
1968
Arthur Ashe becomes the 1st African American tennis player to be ranked #1 in the world
2019
deepest point of land was identified under the Deman Glacier,east Antartica at 11,500 ft below sea level


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Monday, December 13, 1802. : Charles Robbins successfully dissuades the French from making a claim on Van Diemen's land (now Tasmania).*

Tasmania was first discovered by Abel Tasman on 24 November 1642. Tasman discovered the previously unknown island on his voyage past the "Great South Land", or "New Holland", as the Dutch called Australia. He named it "Antony Van Diemen's Land" in honour of the High Magistrate, or Governor-General of Batavia.

When the First Fleet arrived in 1788, Captain Arthur Phillip claimed the entire eastern coast for the British Empire, including Tasmania, though it was not yet proven to be separate from the mainland. In January 1799 Bass and Flinders completed their circumnavigation of Tasmania, proving it to be an island.

The British were keen to make a formal claim upon the island so that it would not come under the control of France. In November 1802, Governor King sent Charles Robbins, first mate of HMS Buffalo, to Van Diemen's land with the purpose of dissuading an impending French claim. In an earlier moment of indiscretion, French commodore Nicolas Baudin had revealed his intention to colonise Van Diemen's Land. Robbins sailed the schooner 'Cumberland', the only ship available at the time, arriving in Van Diemen's Land on 13 December 1802. He met Baudin and successfully persuaded Baudin to abandon his plans to claim Van Diemen's Land. Robbins's claim to Van Diemen's Land was reinforced by the landing of British troops on King Island in Bass Strait shortly afterwards.

Robbins himself found Robbins Island, a small island off the northwest coast of Van Diemen's Land, in 1804. It was subsequently named in his honour.    



*Friday, December 13, 1850. : Cleveland in southeast Queensland is proclaimed a township.*

Cleveland is a suburb of Redland City, which lies sandwiched between the boundaries of Brisbane and the Gold Coast in southeast Queensland. Originally known as Nandeebie by the indigenous Koobenpul people, the area was first settled by Europeans in the 1820s, after being discovered by ticket-of-leave convicts Parsons, Pamphlett and Finnegan who had been blown off-course by a wild storm near the Illawarra coast of NSW. Believing they were south of Port Jackson, the men headed north, where they reached Moreton Bay and island-hopped to the mainland. Here, near the Brisbane River, they were eventually rescued by explorer John Oxley who was surveying the area as the site for a possible penal settlement. Redcliffe became the first settlement in the new Colony of the Moreton Bay District, followed by Brisbane, named after the Brisbane River, which in turn was named after Governor Brisbane, then the Governor of New South Wales.

Settlement south of Brisbane began with farming allotments, as the area was rich in volcanic soil. Cleveland, still known as Emu Point, was an important port for small boats in the region, and a strong contender for being a future capital city whenever the colony separated from New South Wales. This was quashed in 1842 when Governor Gipps attempted to come ashore at Emu Point and ended up floundering in the mud and mangroves because his ship was too large to dock. The bay proved to be too shallow to be a major port in the future. The area was renamed Cleveland by surveyors, in honour of William Vane, the 1st Duke of Cleveland.

On 13 December 1850, Cleveland was proclaimed a township, and soon became a popular seaside resort. Two buildings from the 1850s, the Courthouse (now a restaurant) and the Grand View Hotel, still remain as testimony to Cleveland’s heritage.

*Monday, December 13, 1858. :The first balloon flight in Sydney, Australia, takes place.*

The hot air balloon was developed in the 1700s by Frenchman Jacques Étienne Montgolfier, together with his brother Joseph-Michel. Montgolfier progressed to untethered flights until 1783 when he tested the first balloon to carry passengers, using a duck, a sheep and a rooster as his subjects. The demonstration occurred in Paris and was witnessed by King Louis XVI. The first manned, untethered balloon flight occurred on November 21 of that year, and carried two men.

The first balloon flight in Australia occurred on 1 February 1858. Constructed in the UK, the balloon was imported into Australia by the manager of Melbourne's Theatre Royal, George Coppin. The launch took place at Cremorne Gardens near Richmond. William Dean lifted off at 5:52pm and landed near Heidelberg at around 6:30pm. Two weeks later, Dean again lifted off, this time reaching an estimated altitude of 10,000 feet before decending onto the road between Collingwood and Brunswick Stockade.

William Dean was also the first to fly in a balloon from Sydney. Together with his companion, Brown, they launched at 5:00pm on 13 December 1858, witnessed by 7,000 people. The balloon drifted north across Sydney Harbour and landed in Neutral Bay. However, it was not until the 1870s that balloon flights became more commonplace in Australia.

*Tuesday, December 13, 1955. : Australian housewife "superstar", Dame Edna Everage, makes her stage debut.*

Dame Edna Everage is the brainchild and ostentatious alter-ego of Australian actor Barry Humphries. The Moonee Ponds housewife, originally created as a parody of Australian suburban insularity, has developed from her earlier dowdiness to become a satire of stardom, the gaudily dressed, ostentatious, international Housewife Gigastar with outrageous glasses.

Barry Humphries was born on 17 February 1934 in Melbourne, Australia. He studied law, philosophy and fine arts at Melbourne University before joining the Melbourne Theatre Group and embarking on an acting career. He created the character of Edna Everage who made her Australian debut at Melbourne's Union theatre on 13 December 1955. Humphries brought her to the British stage in 1969 for his one-man show, "Just a Show". In 1970 Barry returned to Australia, where Edna Everage made her movie debut in John B Murray's The Naked Bunyip.

Humphries has ensured his creation has kept up with the latest technology. Dame Edna now has her own website, dame-edna.com, where fans can find the latest tour dates, merchandise and information about Australia's favourite housewife.



*Saturday, December 13, 1975. : Malcolm Fraser's Liberal Party wins a landslide 55-seat majority victory over the ALP.*

Edward Gough Whitlam, elected in 1972 to be the 21st Prime Minister of Australia, had embarked on a massive legislative social reform program which was forward-thinking and progressive in many ways. Whilst initially popular, the fast pace of reform engendered caution amongst the electorate, and the economy was beset by high inflation combined with economic stagnation.

These conditions were the catalyst to the Australian constitutional crisis of 1975. The opposition Liberal-National Country Party coalition held a majority in the Senate, the upper house of Parliament. In an unprecedented move, the Senate deferred voting on bills that appropriated funds for government expenditure, attempting to force the Prime Minister to dissolve the House of Representatives and call an election. The Whitlam government ignored the warnings, and sought alternative means of appropriating the funds it needed to repay huge debts. With Whitlam unable to secure the necessary funds, the Governor-General, Sir John Kerr, dismissed Whitlam as Prime Minister on 11 November 1975, and appointed Liberal opposition leader Malcolm Fraser as caretaker Prime Minister.

This was done on the condition that Fraser would seek a dissolution of both the House of Representatives and the Senate, thus precipitating a general election. Formal elections were held on 13 December 1975, and Fraser's Liberal Party won a massive 55-seat majority victory over the Australian Labor Party.

*New Zealand History

Saturday, December 13, 1642. : Dutch explorer Abel Tasman discovers New Zealand.*

Abel Janszoon Tasman was a Dutch seafarer and explorer born in 1603 in the village of Lutjegast, Netherlands. In 1634 Tasman joined the Dutch East India Company and, after gaining further experience and promotions, was ordered to explore the south-east waters in order to find a new sea trade route to Chile in South America. On 24 November 1642, he discovered a previously unknown island on his voyage past the "Great South Land", or "New Holland", as the Dutch called Australia. He named the island "Antony Van Diemen's Land" in honour of the High Magistrate, or Governor-General of Batavia.

Tasman did not try to circumnavigate the island, but continued to sail east. On 13 December 1642, Tasman sighted a new land which he described as mountainous and covered in cloud in the south, but more barren in the north. He had discovered New Zealand. However, he also did not choose to explore further, assuming that the two lands were part of a larger continent. This fallacy persisted until James Cook explored the South Pacific, circumnavigated the two main islands of New Zealand, and then charted the eastern coast of the Australian continent.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Monday, December 13, 1937. : Nanking, capital of China, falls to the brutal Japanese imperial forces.*

Prior to World War II, Japan began a systematic invasion of Chinese territory, beginning with Manchuria in 1931. In the ensuing years, thousands of refugees fled Manchuria and settled in Nanking, or Nanjing, swelling the population of the city from 250,000 residents to over one million. In July 1937, Japan attacked China again, this time near Beijing. The Chinese government did not retreat as it had before, but declared war on Japan, marking the start of the Second Sino-Japanese War, which soon became another facet of World War II.

To break the spirit of Chinese resistance, Japanese General Matsui Iwane ordered that the city of Nanking be destroyed. On November 25, Japanese forces began attacking Nanking in earnest. Then, on 13 December 1937, the Japanese Imperial Army marched into Nanking and commenced a massacre that continued for six weeks. In what became known as the "Rape of Nanking," the Japanese butchered an estimated 150,000 male "war prisoners," massacred an additional 50,000 male civilians, and raped between 20,000 and 80,000 women and girls of all ages, often mutilating, disembowelling or killing them in the process. Some figures suggest that 300,000 innocent Chinese died during the carnage.

It is estimated that during the Japanese occupation of China, at least fifteen million Chinese soldiers and civilians were killed. The city of Nanking still sombrely commemorates the atrocities committed by the Japanese army upon its citizens. After World War II, Matsui was found guilty of war crimes by the International Military Tribunal for the Far East, and executed.


----------



## Pam

13th December

1847 Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte (under the pseudonym Ellis Bell) was published, as was Agnes Grey by Anne Bronte (under the pseudonym Acton Bell).

1904 The first electric train came into service on London's Metropolitan Railway.

1909 The British Polar explorer Ernest Shackleton was knighted by King Edward VII.

1976 The first oil was brought to Britain, by tanker, from the North Sea Brent Oil Field, located 116 miles north-east of Lerwick in the Shetland Islands.


----------



## moviequeen1

1920
The League of Nations establishes the International Court of Justice in The Hague
1961
The Beatles sign a formal agreement to have Brain Epstein as their manager
1975
"Saturday Night Live" was ordered by NBC to use a 5 second delay because Richard Pryor was hosting the show
2003
U.S. Forces in 'Operation Red Dawn' captured former Pres/Dictator Saddam Hussein


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Monday, December 14, 1840. : Governor Gipps appoints the first Government Printer.*

In the first two decades of British settlement in Australia, all government notices were printed on a portable wooden and iron printing press that had come to New South Wales on the First Fleet in 1788. There were no experienced printers among the convicts until the convict transport ship "The Royal Admiral" brought George Howe to Australia's shores. Howe was born in the West Indies but was well-educated in classical European literature, and he had extensive printing experience. His original death sentence for shoplifting in England was commuted to transportation to New South Wales. His skills in printing were immediately put to use for the publication of government documents. In 1802 Howe issued the first book printed in Australia, "New South Wales General Standing Orders", which listed Government and General Orders issued between 1791 and 1802. He was also permitted to commence Australia's first newspaper, which he printed from a shed at the back of Government House.

As the colony grew, so did the need for an official government printer. In November 1840, Governor Gipps announced plans to establish a printing office which would be "under the exclusive orders and control of the Government". The Government Printing Office was established, and John Kitchen was appointed as Government Printer on 14 December 1840. Kitchen’s staff included two free men as assistant printers, while another twenty convict men and boys became production staff.

Over the next decades, the Government Printing Office was responsible for printing official government documents, including parliamentary debates (Hansard), as well as postage stamps and railway tickets. Its services also included bookbinding, Photo-lithographic and lithographic and Photo-mechanical printing. The Government Printing Office remained in operation until it was finslly abolished in July 1989.    

*New Zealand History

Saturday, December 14, 1991. : Aoraki/Mt Cook, New Zealand, permanently loses 10m from its height.*

Mt Cook, also known as Aoraki, is the highest mountain in New Zealand. The name Aoraki means "Cloud Piercer" in the Ngāi Tahu dialect of the Māori language. Situated on the South Island, Aoraki/Mt Cook is a popular destination for tourists and mountain-climbers. The mountain lies within the Aoraki/Mount Cook National Park which was formally declared in 1953. Together with Westland National Park, it is one of the United Nations World Heritage Parks. Aoraki/Mt Cook lies adjacent to the Tasman Glacier in the east and the hooker Glacier in the west.

Abel Tasman is believed to be the first European known to see Aoraki/Mt Cook, when he formally discovered New Zealand in December 1642. The name Mount Cook was later assigned by Captain John Lort Stokes in honour of Captain James Cook, who was the first European to circumnavigate New Zealand in 1770. Ironically, Captain Cook did not sight the mountain during his journey. Its name was officially changed from Mt Cook to Aoraki/Mt Cook in 1998 to incorporate its historic Māori name, Aoraki.

The elevation of Aoraki/Mt Cook is 3,754 metres. The mountain permanently lost ten metres from its height on 14 December 1991 when 10 million cubic metres of rock and ice fell off the northern peak.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Sunday, December 14, 1287. :   The Zuider Zee sea wall in the Netherlands collapses, resulting in 50,000 deaths.*

Zuider Zee was a former shallow inlet of the North Sea in the northwest of the Netherlands, extending about 100km inland and 50 kilometres across at its widest point. Its overall depth varied from 4 to 5 metres, and its coastline measured about 300 kilometres. Zuider Zee, originally named Lake Flevo, lacked a navigable passage to the sea until a massive flood in the thirteenth century joined it to the North Sea. During a storm on 14 December 1287, the Zuider Zee seawalls collapsed, killing around 50,000 people. The resultant flood of seawater opened the way for the growth of the city of Amsterdam. Originally an insignificant fishing village, Amsterdam grew into a thriving centre for sea-going traffic.    


*Thursday, December 14, 1911. :   Norwegian explorer Roald Amundsen becomes the first European to reach the South Pole.*

Roald Amundsen was born on 16 July 1872, near Oslo, Norway. At fifteen, he intended to study medicine but, inspired by Fridtjof Nansen's crossing of Greenland in 1888, altered his career intentions to eventually become one of the most successful polar explorers. He planned to be the first to the North Pole, but having been beaten by Frederick Cook and Robert Peary, he then altered his plans to make for the South Pole. He set out for Antarctica in 1910, and reached the Ross Ice Shelf on 14 January 1911 at a point known as the Bay of Whales. From here, on 10 February 1911, Amundsen scouted south to establish depots along the way. During the next two months, he and his party established three depots for storing their extensive provisions. They had their last glimpse of the sun for four months on 22 April 1911.

After maintaining their base at the Bay of Whales during the winter months, on 20 October 1911, Amundsen and four others departed for the South Pole. The remaining three in his expedition party went east to visit King Edward VII Land. The southern party consisted of five men, four sledges, fifty-two dogs and provisions for four months. The expedition reached the South Pole on 14 December 1911, a month before the famed Robert Scott reached it.

*Tuesday, December 14, 1926. : Mystery writer Agatha Christie reappears eleven days after being reported missing, with no memory of where she has been.*

British crime writer Agatha Christie was born Mary Clarissa Miller on 15 September 1890. She became the world's best known mystery writer, selling over a billion copies of her mystery novels in English, and another billion in 45 foreign languages, as of 2003. She also published over eighty novels and stageplays, mainly whodunnits and locked room mysteries, many of these featuring one of her main series characters, Hercule Poirot or Miss Marple.

On the evening of Friday, 3 December 1926, Christie disappeared from her home near a small town in Berkshire, England. After her car was found abandoned several kilometres away with her belongings scattered around inside, there was a great deal of speculation about her fate. Theories ranged from it being a publicity stunt, to suicide, to murder. On 14 December 1926, Christie was found staying under an assumed name at a health spa in Harrogate, where she claimed to have suffered amnesia due to a nervous breakdown, following her mother's death and her husband's open infidelity. To this day, opinions remain divided over whether this was the truth, or the amnesia story was a publicity stunt.

*Tuesday, December 14, 2004. : The Millau Viaduct, the world's tallest vehicular bridge, is opened.*

The Millau Viaduct is a cable-stayed road bridge that crosses the valley of the River Tarn near Millau in southern France. It consists of a 2,460 metre long eight-span steel roadway supported by seven concrete piers. It is the tallest vehicular bridge in the world; the summit of one of its piers stands at 341 metres, which is marginally higher than the Eiffel Tower. This makes it nearly twice as tall as the previous tallest road bridge in Europe, the Europabrücke in Austria.

Designed by British master-architect Lord Foster, together with French bridge engineer Michel Virlogeux, construction on the Millau Viaduct began on 10 October 2001. The bridge was formally opened on 14 December 2004 and opened to traffic on 16 December 2004.



*Born on this day

Monday, December 14, 1503. : Physician, philosopher and seer, Nostradamus, is born.*

Michel de Nostredame, more commonly known as Nostradamus, was born on 14 December 1503, although some reports say he was born one week later. He was a well-educated man, studying mathematics, philosophy, astrology and medicine.

Using his skills in astrology, Nostradamus wrote a series of books, consisting of "quatrains", which were purported to be prophecies about the future. Attention was attracted when some of his prophecies seemed to come true. However, academic studies have concluded that the apparent associations made between events and Nostradamus's quatrains are essentially the result of misinterpretations or even deliberate mistranslations of his words. With enough manipulation, the words of his quatrains can be made to coincide tenuously with major events of the world. Nonetheless, through the years, the writings of Nostradamus have attracted a huge following of people who believe he had supernatural foresight into the future.

Nostradamus died on 2 July 1566. Originally buried in the local Franciscan chapel, he was later re-interred in the Collégiale St-Laurent at the French Revolution, where his tomb remains to this day.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 14th
1751
The Theresan Academy  founded in Austria became the world's 1st miltiary academy
1959
"Time Out' by Dave Brubeck Quartet became the 1st jazz album to sell a million copies.It peaked at # 2 on Billboard albums chart
2016
Univ of Toronto scientists presented findings of the world's oldest water, 2 billion yrs old from a mine in Canada


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Saturday, December 15, 1810. :Governor Lachlan Macquarie introduces a building code into the New South Wales colony.*

Lachlan Macquarie was born on 31 January 1762 on the Isle of Mull in the Hebrides islands of Scotland. He joined the army at age 14 and gained experience in North America, India and Egypt. In 1808, he was appointed Governor of the New South Wales colony, a position he held from 1810 to 1821. With his military training and vision for organisation and discipline, Macquarie was an ideal candidate to restore order to the colony, following the Rum Rebellion against deposed Governor William Bligh.

On 15 December 1810, Macquarie introduced the first building code into the colony. The code required that all buildings were to be constructed of timber or brick, covered with a shingle roof, and include a chimney. Whilst Governor, Macquarie also ordered the construction of roads, bridges, wharves, churches and public buildings. Following an inspection of the sprawling, ramshackle settlement of Hobart Town in Van Diemen's Land, now Tasmania, Macquarie ordered government surveyor John Meehan to survey a regular street layout: this layout still forms the current centre of the city of Hobart.

*Monday, December 15, 2014. : Sydney, Australia, is gripped by a siege that lasts almost 17 hours and leaves three dead.*

Martin Place in the Sydney CBD is a popular plaza for both workers and visitors. It incorporates a range of commercial and retail businesses, as well as an amphitheatre utilised for corporate and community events, and is usually a bustling thoroughfare. On the morning of 15 December 2014, this peaceful and previously safe venue became the scene of a terrifying siege which lasted into the early hours of the following day.

At around 9:45am, 50 year old Iranian cleric Man Haron Monis, who had been granted political asylum in Australia, entered the Lindt Chocolat Café in Martin Place. All people inside were taken hostage. After some were seen with their arms in the air, the CBD went into lockdown. Workers in surrounding buildings were ordered to evacuate, while a 150m exclusion zone was established around the cafe with specialist police outside the shop. During the course of the day, five hostages managed to escape, but at that stage it was not known how many remained inside. Several of the hostages were seen being made to hold a black flag with Arabic writing against a window, in a move which caused the world to fear it was an Islamic terrorist attack. The flag contained the Muslim testimony of faith. The gunman ordered his hostages to deliver his list of demands, but at the request of police, newspapers declined to publish these demands. The demands were later revealed to be the provision of an Islamic State flag, for the media to describe it an as Islamic State attack upon Australia, and a conversation with the Prime Minister. The demands were denied as experienced negotiators recognised they could lead to public execution of one or more hostages.

It transpired that Monis was out on bail for numerous violent offences, including being an accessory to the murder of his ex-wife, and had been accused of sending offensive letters to the families of deceased Australian soldiers. Although he forced his hostages to wave an Islamic flag used by terrorist organisations, he acted alone and Muslim leaders in Australia condemned his actions. The siege came to an end when armed police stormed the building about 2:00am the following morning after hearing shouting and shots from inside. Two hostages were killed, Lindt cafe manager Tori Johnson, 34, who tried to wrestle the firearm from the gunman, and Sydney lawyer Katrina Dawson, 38, who shielded her pregnant friend, while several others were injured. The gunman also died.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Friday, December 15, 1961. : Adolf Eichmann, 'Chief Executioner of the Third Reich', is sentenced to death for his war crimes.*

Adolf Eichmann was a member of the Austrian Nazi party in World War II. After his promotion to the Gestapo's Jewish section, he was essentially responsible for the extermination of millions of Jews during the war. He is often referred to as the 'Chief Executioner' of the Third Reich.

Eichmann escaped from a prison camp after US troops captured him at the close of the war. Wanting to avoid having to face the Nuremberg International War Crimes Tribunal, Eichmann fled to Argentina which was safely harbouring a number of Nazi war criminals. After his location was tipped off to authorities, agents from Israel's intelligence service, the Mossad, were deployed to Argentina, where they captured Eichmann.

Eichmann's trial in front of an Israeli court in Jerusalem started on 11 April 1961. He faced fifteen criminal charges, including crimes against humanity, crimes against the Jewish people and war crimes. As part of Israeli criminal procedure, his trial was presided over by three judges instead of a jury, all of which were refugees from the Nazi regime in Germany. Eichmann was protected by a bulletproof glass booth and guarded by two men whose families had not suffered directly at the hands of the Nazis. Eichmann was convicted on all counts and sentenced to death on 15 December 1961. He was hanged a few minutes after midnight on 1 June 1962 at Ramla prison, the only civil execution ever carried out in Israel.

*Friday, December 15, 2000. :The infamous Chernobyl nuclear plant in Ukraine is permanently shut down.*

Chernobyl is a city in northern Ukraine, near the border with Belarus. It is located 14.5 kilometres south by south-east of the Chernobyl nuclear power plant, which is notorious for the Chernobyl accident of 26 April 1986. Regarded as the worst accident in the history of nuclear power, clouds of radioactive particles were released, and the severely damaged containment vessel started leaking radioactive matter. 31 people died, 28 of them from acute radiation exposure. Between 100,000 and 200,000 people were evacuated from the city and other affected areas, but because there was no containment building, a plume of radioactive fallout drifted over parts of the western Soviet Union, Eastern Europe, Scandinavia, UK, and the eastern United States.

The incident began with a steam explosion that resulted in a fire, a series of additional explosions, and the subsequent nuclear meltdown. Blame for the accident has been attributed to a combination of error by the power plant operators, and flaws in the reactor design, specifically the control rods. Health officials predicted that in the next 70 years there would be a 2% increase in cancer rates in much of the population which was exposed to the radioactive contamination released from the reactor. Another 10 people have already died of cancer as a result of the accident.

Following the 1986 accident, individual reactors at Chernobyl were gradually shut down. A fire caused one to be shut down in 1991, while another was deactivated in 1996. On 15 December 2000, the final nuclear reactor was taken offline, completing the permanent shut down of Chernobyl.

Chernobyl remains inhabited by a small number of residents who chose to return to their homes after the accident, but most of the evacuated population now lives in specially constructed towns.

*Saturday, December 15, 2001. : The Leaning Tower of Pisa is reopened after extensive restoration work to correct too much lean.*

The Leaning Tower of Pisa is the bell tower, or campanile, of the cathedral in Pisa's Campo dei Miracoli (field of Miracles). The tower took nearly 200 years to complete, being finished in 1372. Shortly after its construction began, it started to list to one side. The tower was seriously in danger of toppling completely by 1964, when the Italian government sought aid and advice in preserving its famous icon. Following decades of consultation and preparatory efforts, the tower was closed to the public in January 1990, remaining closed until December 2001 while corrective reconstruction and stabilisation work was implemented. The excessive lean of the tower was corrected by removing 38 cubic metres of soil from underneath the raised end: it is expected to remain stable for another 300 years. The Tower reopened for the first time in almost twelve years on 15 December 2001.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 15th
1903
NYC Wall St vendor, Italo Marconi was granted patent for a mound for making ice cream cones
1944
bandleader,Glenn Miller is lost over the English Channel
1979
Chris Haney&Scott Abbott develop the board game'Triva Pursuit'


----------



## Tish

*Australian Explorers

Thursday, December 16, 1824. :Hume and Hovell mistakenly arrive at Corio Bay, instead of Westernport Bay.*

Hamilton Hume was an Australian-born settler with excellent bush skills. He was interested in exploring south of the known Sydney area in order to open up new areas of land, but could not gain Government support for his proposed venture. William Hovell was an English former ship's captain with little bush experience, keen to assist Hume's expedition financially, and accompany him. Hume and Hovell commenced their expedition on 3 October 1824. Although the two men argued for most of their journey, and even for many years after their return, the expedition was successful in many ways. Hume and Hovell were the first to discover the "Hume River", though it was later renamed by Sturt as the Murray River. They were the first white men to see the Australian Alps. Much good grazing and pasture land was also found.

There was one major mistake, however. Hovell, as navigator, managed to incorrectly calulate their position when they thought they had reached Westernport on the southern coast. They were actually at Corio Bay within Port Phillip, where the city of Geelong now stands. They reached this point on 16 December 1824. As a result of their reports of excellent farmland when they returned to Sydney, a party was sent to settle the Westernport area in 1826, only to find poor water and soil quality. The Port Philip settlement was abandoned, and not resumed for another ten years. Nonetheless, Hume and Hovell's expedition was still valuable for opening up vast tracts of fertile land.

*Tuesday, December 16, 1845. : Thomas Mitchell departs Orange, New South Wales, in search of a great river flowing to the Gulf of Carpentaria.*

Major Thomas Mitchell was born in Craigend, Scotland, in 1792. He came to Australia after serving in the Army during the Napoleonic Wars, and took up the position of Surveyor-General of New South Wales. He undertook four separate expeditions into the NSW interior.

Mitchell departed on his fourth and final expedition on 16 December 1845, in search of a great river that he believed must flow from southern Queensland to the Gulf of Carpentaria. He left from Orange in central New South Wales, and headed into what is now western Queensland. Mitchell discovered and named the Balonne, Culgoa, Barcoo and Belyando rivers, which mostly flowed south-west into the Darling. Although this area was not as rich as the land he had found in Victoria on his third expedition, it would prove to be excellent grazing country in the future.

*Sunday, December 16, 1860. : Burke makes the fateful decision to push on to the Gulf from Cooper Creek, despite waterless country and searing summer heat.*

Robert O'Hara Burke and William Wills led the expedition that was intended to bring fame and prestige to Victoria: being the first to cross Australia from south to north and back again. They set out on Monday, 20 August 1860, leaving from Royal Park, Melbourne, and farewelled by around 15,000 people. The exploration party was very well equipped, and the cost of the expedition almost 5,000 pounds.

Because of the size of the exploration party, it was split at Menindee so that Burke could push ahead to the Gulf of Carpentaria with a smaller party. The smaller group went on ahead to establish the depot which would serve to offer the necessary provisions for when the men returned from the Gulf. On November 20, Burke and Wills first reached Cooper Creek. From here, they made several shorter trips to the north, but were forced back each time by waterless country and extreme temperatures. On 16 December 1860, Burke decided to push on ahead to the Gulf, regardless of the risks. He took with him Wills, Charles Grey and John King.

The expedition to the Gulf took longer than Burke anticipated: upon his return to Cooper Creek, he found that the relief party had left just seven hours earlier, less than the amount of time it had taken to bury Gray, who had died on the return journey. Through poor judgement, lack of observation and a series of miscommunications, Burke and Wills never met up with the relief party. They perished on the banks of Cooper Creek. King alone survived to lead the rescue party to the remains of Burke and Wills, and the failure of one of the most elaborately planned expeditions in Australia's history.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Tuesday, December 16, 1631. : Mount Vesuvius erupts, destroying six villages and killing up to 4,000 people.*

Mount Vesuvius is the only active volcano on the European mainland. It is located on the coast of the Bay of Naples, about nine kilometres east of Naples. Mt Vesuvius gained notoriety when, on August 24 AD 79, the city of Pompeii and the neighbouring city of Herculaneum were buried under a pyroclastic flow, a cloud of superheated gas, ash, and rock erupting from the volcano.

Mount Vesuvius continued to erupt dozens of times through the years, though not with the same destructive force. Its most devastating eruption since AD 79 occurred on 16 December 1631, when six villages were buried under lava flows and torrents of boiling water spewed from the volcano. Between three thousand and four thousand people were killed in this eruption.

This event signalled a new phase of regular, destructive eruptions. Since 1631, Vesuvius has erupted explosively another 22 times, with constant rumblings in between. There have been no major eruptions since 1944, the longest recorded period of inactivity in almost 500 years.

*Tuesday, December 16, 1997. : 700 people, mostly children, are hospitalised following the broadcast of a cartoon which triggers 'Nintendo epilepsy'.*

On 16 December 1997, over 700 people in Japan were rushed to hospital suffering similar, but unusual, symptoms of simultaneous seizures. The common factor was that they had all watched a cartoon segment on the "Pokemon" show, based on Nintendo's "Pocket Monsters" Game Boy game. The catalyst to their problem seemed to be a scene featuring an explosion, which was then followed by several seconds of flashing red light in the eyes of one of the show's characters. Viewers who were admitted to hospitals complained of convulsions, vomiting, and other symptoms.

Major video game manufacturers now admit that some games can trigger seizures or "seizure-like symptoms" in some video game players. Such seizures are usually triggered by repetitive flashing lights, combined with the presentation of certain geometric patterns within the games.    


*Born on this day

Sunday, December 16, 1770. : The great composer, Ludwig van Beethoven, is born.*

The true date of Beethoven's birth is not known, but it is commonly regarded that he was born on 16 December 1770. He was baptised on 17 December 1770, and it was common practice for infants of his time to be baptised the day after they were born. Born in Bonn, Germany, Beethoven's talent was recognised when he was very young, but only began to develop fully after he moved to Vienna in 1792 and studied under Joseph Haydn. This marked his "Early" composing career, when he tended to write music in the style of his predecessors, Haydn and Mozart. His first and second symphonies, the first six string quartets, the first two piano concertos, and the first twenty piano sonatas, including the Pathétique and Moonlight, were written in this period.

Beethoven's "Middle" period of composing began shortly after he was beset with deafness. His music of this period tended towards large-scale works expressing heroism and struggle, and included six symphonies, commencing with the "Eroica", and including the rich and penetrating Fifth Symphony. Other works include the last three piano concertos and his only violin concerto, five string quartets (Nos. 7 – 11), many piano sonatas, including the Waldstein and Appassionata, and his only opera, Fidelio.

The "Late" period of Beethoven's career encompassed the final eleven years of his life, and his compositions reflected his personal expression in their depth and intensity. Among the works of this period are the Ninth Symphony, the "Choral", the Missa Solemnis, the last six string quartets and the last five piano sonatas. Beethoven died on 26 March 1827, but his legacy lives on in his brilliant, expressive compositions.


----------



## Pam

16th December

1784 The birth in Llanfihangel-y-pennant, near Dolgellau, Wales of Mary Jones. At the age of 15 she walked twenty-six miles barefoot across the countryside to buy a copy of the Welsh bible from Thomas Charles because she did not have one of her own. The walk inspired the founding of the British and Foreign Bible Society.

1775 The birth of Jane Austen, English novelist whose works of romantic fiction make her one of the most widely read writers in English literature.

1969 UK - MPs voted by a big majority for the permanent abolition of the death penalty for murder.

1991 Britain named Stella Rimington as the first woman to head its security service, MI5.


----------



## moviequeen1

1631
Mount Vesuvius in Italy erupts burying villages with lava flow killing around 3,000 people
1903
The 1st U.S. theatre to employ women ushers was the Majestic Theatre in NYC
1937
Theodore Cole&Ralph Roe attempt to escape from federal prison,Alcatraz in San Fransicso Bay.They were never seen again
1971
Don McLean's 8 minute single'American Pie' is released It stayed #1 for 4 weeks on Billboard Charts
1972
NFL team,Miami Dolphins ends the season undefeated 14-0 They win Super Bowl by defeating Washington Redskins 14-7 to end at 17-0 No other  NFL team has done this


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Tuesday, December 17, 1918. : Protestors march on Government House in the Northern Territory in an event later described as the Darwin Rebellion.*

The city of Darwin is the capital city of the Northern Territory. Located on Australia's far north-western coastline, the settlement was founded when the first white settlers arrived at Darwin Harbour in 1869, several years after control of the Northern Territory was relinquished from New South Wales to South Australia. It was originally named Palmerston after the Prime Minister of Britain, Lord Palmerston, Henry Temple. When South Australia handed control of its northern half to the Commonwealth of Australia in 1911, the town adopted the name Darwin.

In the second decade of the twentieth century, Darwin was a turbulent place. The town was already suffering from the stresses brought about by World War I. When the Northern Territory was handed over to Commonwealth control, it left the people of the Northern Territory with diminished political representation, and Commonwealth interest in the far north was reduced with the advent of war. The introduction of the White Australia Policy after Federation had also led to unrest as it restricted access for migrants of non-European background, meaning that white Australians had to be given first preference in employment. This allowed unions much greater bargaining power, leading to more industrial disputes. When industrial action caused the partial closure of Vestey’s Meatworks, hundreds were left unemployed. In a further blow, nationalisation of Darwin’s hotels in 1915 led to a 30% increase in the price of beer by 1918.

The first Administrator, or Commonwealth representative, of the Northern Territory was Dr John Gilruth, a Scottish-born veterinary scientist. Although his official title was “His Excellency”, he quickly earned the ignominious name of “His Obstinacy”. Known for his autocratic, rather than diplomatic, style of administration, he was the subject of numerous complaints. Harold Nelson, organiser of the Darwin branch of the North Australian Workers’ Union, had enough influence to wage industrial war against Gilruth, who found himself without sufficient political support to enact effective policies for the region. He was forced to make unpopular decisions, which ultimately led to his demise as Administrator.

On 17 December 1918, a group led by Nelson began marching from Vestey’s Meatworks, garnering support along the way. By the time they reached Government House, where they confronted Gilruth to demand his resignation as Administrator, they had gained hundreds more – close to two-thirds of Darwin’s entire population. The protestors swarmed the grounds where they burnt an effigy of Gilruth in an event now referred to as the Darwin Rebellion. For the following two months, Gilruth and his family were protected by the Royal Navy, unable to leave the house. Gilruth was subsequently recalled by the Federal Government and, in the dead of night on 20 February 1919, he and his family were taken from Government House to board the HMAS Encounter, leaving Darwin permanently.

Although the Federal Government appointed a Royal Commission on Northern Territory Administration in November 1919, only minor recommendations in administration were made by the Commissioner. In 1922, the instigator of the protest, Harold Nelson, became the first representative for the Territory. However, the Darwin Rebellion did not achieve improved conditions for the militant unionists. Industrial action continued, and many workers left Darwin to find stable employment elsewhere.    

*Sunday, December 17, 1967. : Australian Prime Minister Harold Holt goes missing whilst swimming at Portsea, Victoria.*

Harold Edward Holt was born in Sydney on 5 August 1908. After studying law at the University of Melbourne, he practised as a solicitor before being elected to Federal Parliament in 1936. After a thirty-year career in politics, he became Prime Minister following the retirement of Sir Robert Menzies in January 1966. Holt's time as Prime Minister was noted in particular for his gradual dismantling of the controversial White Australia policy which had restricted access for migrants of non-European background. Another major change under the Holt government were two significant changes in the Australian Constitution: power was given to the Federal Parliament to legislate on behalf of the Indigenous people, and the discriminatory clause under which Indigenous people were not counted in the census was removed.

On 17 December 1967, just one week before the Holt family were due to leave for their Christmas break at Portsea on the Mornington Peninsula, south of Melbourne, Holt went swimming at Cheviot Beach at Point Nepean, not far from Portsea. After plunging into the notoriously rough surf, Holt disappeared. He was never seen again, and theories as to his fate have abounded since then. These theories include that he committed suicide, faked his own death in order to run away with his mistress, or that he was a Chinese spy. Despite an extensive search, neither his body nor any trace of his clothes was ever found. He was officially presumed dead on 19 December 1967.

*Australian Explorers

Wednesday, December 17, 1845. : After a gruelling journey of 4827km, Leichhardt reaches Port Essington in Australia's north.*

Friedrich Wilhelm Ludwig Leichhardt was born on 23 October 1813, in Trebatsch, Prussia, which is now Brandenburg, Germany. Passionate about the natural sciences, he came to Australia in 1842, where he promptly undertook to explore the continent and gather botanical and geological specimens.

On 1 October 1844, Leichhardt commenced his first expedition, leaving from Jimbour Station on the Darling Downs to find a new route to the tiny military outpost of Port Essington in the north, not far from where Darwin now stands. Leichhardt was not a good bushman, lacked skills of organising his party, and often became lost. One man was killed by aborigines on the marathon expedition, and numerous horses and supplies were lost. Leichhardt reluctantly discarded his extensive collection of botanical specimens, as there were too many to carry. His journey of nearly 5,000km took fourteen months, which was so much longer than expected that a friend of Leichhardt's composed a funeral dirge for him, expecting to never see him again. Leichhardt arrived at Port Essington on 17 December 1845.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Saturday, December 17, 1538. : King Henry VIII is excommunicated from the Catholic Church, paving the way for him to establish a new Christian denomination.*

Henry VIII was born on 28 June 1491 at the Palace of Placentia at Greenwich, England. He was the third child of Henry VII and Elizabeth of York. In 1494, he was created Duke of York. He was subsequently appointed Earl Marshal of England and Lord Lieutenant of Ireland, though still a child. His elder brother Arthur and Catherine of Aragon married in 1501, but his brother died of an infection very soon afterwards. At the age of eleven, Henry, Duke of York, found himself heir-apparent to the Throne. Soon thereafter, he was created Prince of Wales.

Henry VIII ascended the throne in 1509 after the death of his father Henry VII. He married Catherine of Aragon about nine weeks after his accession, on 11 June 1509, at Greenwich. Queen Catherine suffered numerous failed pregnancies until she gave birth to a daughter in 1516. Henry sought to divorce Catherine over her inability to produce a male heir, but the Pope refused permission: Henry divorced her anyway. He pronounced himself Head of a new Protestant denomination known as the Church of England and took the power for himself. Henry VIII became notorious for his many wives, eventually marrying Anne Boleyn, Jane Seymour, Anne of Cleves, Catherine Howard and Catherine Parr.

On 17 December 1538, Henry VIII was formally excommunicated from the Roman Catholic church by Pope Paul III. There remains some dispute over who excommunicated the king and when, as other sources suggest he was excommunicated by Pope Clement VII in 1533, following his marriage to Anne Boleyn. Either way, the act of excommunication contributed to the Protestant Reformation.    

*Thursday, December 17, 1903. : The Wright brothers make the first sustained, controlled flights in a powered aircraft.*

Wilbur Wright was born in 1867 and his brother Orville in 1871. The brothers are credited with being the first to build a flying machine, although debate continues as to whether they really were the first. It is true, however, that the Wrights were first to design and build a flying craft that could be controlled whilst in the air.

On 17 December 1903, Wilbur and Orville Wright made the first sustained, controlled flights in a powered aircraft. Their flight lasted 12 seconds, and continued for 120 feet. Their achievement, however, went largely ignored by most American newspapers. The headlines in the Norfolk Virginian-Pilot, the only newspaper to capture the story, read "Flying Machine Flies 3 Miles in Teeth of High Wind over Sand Hills and Waves at Kitty Hawk on Carolina Coast".


*Born on this day

Thursday, December 17, 1778. : Humphry Davy, inventor of the Davy miner's safety lamp and discoverer of numerous elements, is born.*

British chemist and inventor Humphry Davy was born at Penzance in Cornwall on 17 December 1778. Davy is known for discovering the alkali metals of potassium and sodium, and the alkaline earth metals of calcium, barium, magnesium, potassium and strontium.

The son of a talented wood-carver and educated at Penzance grammar school, Davy was interested in history, literature and science from a young age. He showed a remarkable memory and eagerness to read and learn. At age twenty, Davy joined the ‘Pneumatic Institution’ at Bristol, an institution established to investigate the medical powers of factitious airs and gases. Davy superintended the various experiments, discovering more about gases and elements. He also helped develop the field of electrolysis, i.e. the separation of chemically bonded elements and compounds by passing an electric current through them, using a battery to split up common compounds.

Of major importance was Davy's invention of the miner's safety lamp. Mining explosions were frequently caused by firedamp or methane which was often ignited by the open flames of the lamps used by coal miners. He pioneered a method of using an iron gauze to enclose a lamp's flame, and so prevent the methane burning inside the lamp from passing out to the general atmosphere. Whilst his design had flaws of its own, the concept was taken up by other inventors who perfected it. The Davy safety lamp greatly reduced the number of mining accidents.

Davy's experiments required the regular inhalation of various gases, a fact which took its toll on his health. He died in Switzerland in 1829, aged just 51. He is comemmorated by a statue in his hometown of Penzance.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 17th
1843
Henry Cole founder of the Victoria/Albert Museum in England commissions the printing of the 1st Xmas card
1953
U.S. FCC approves RCA's black/white compatible color TV specifics
1965
Houston Superdome opens,the 1st event  Judy Garland and the Supremes concert
2017
French sailor,Francois Gabart sets a around the world record for fastest solo naviagation in 42 days 16hrs


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Tuesday, December 18, 1894. : Women in South Australia unofficially gain the right to vote.*

Women in South Australia gained the right to vote in 1894, and voted for the first time in the election of 1896. It is generally recognised that this right occurred with the passing of a Bill on 18 December 1894. However, a letter from the Attorney-General advising Governor Kintore that Royal Assent would be required to enact the Bill, is dated 21 December 1894. The Bill was enacted when Queen Victoria gave Royal Assent on 2 February 1895.

South Australia was the first colony in Australia and only the fourth place in the world where women gained the vote. The issue of women voting had been discussed since the 1860s, but gained momentum following the formation of the Women's Suffrage League at Gawler Place in 1888. Between 1885 and 1894, six Bills were introduced into Parliament but not passed. The final, successful Bill was passed in 1894, but initially included a clause preventing women from becoming members of Parliament. Ironically, the clause was removed thanks to the efforts of Ebenezer Ward, an outspoken opponent of women's suffrage. It seems that Ward hoped the inclusion of women in Parliament would be seen as so ridiculous that the whole Bill would be voted out. The change was accepted, however, allowing the women of South Australia to gain complete parliamentary equality with men.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Monday, December 18, 1865. : Slavery is abolished in the United States of America.*

The first African slaves arrived in north America in 1526, and though the practice of slavery took many years to become popular, it thrived under British colonialism. On 1 January 1808 American Congress voted to ban further importation of slaves, but children of slaves automatically became slaves themselves. There was no legislation against the internal US slave trade, or against the involvement in the international slave trade and the outfitting of ships for that trade by US citizens.

Abraham Lincoln, 16th President of the United States, was not in favour of abolition of slavery, but he opposed its expansion into new territories and states in the American West. It was this issue that led to the secession of the southern states to form the Confederate States of America, and ultimately also led to the Civil War. Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation of 1863 made the abolition of slavery an official war goal and it was implemented as the Union of northern states retook territory from the Confederacy. The Republican Party introduced the Thirteenth Amendment into Congress to enable the implementation of the Proclamation as the War drew to a close. When the last Confederate troops surrendered on 26 May 1865, the final ratification of the Thirteenth Amendment took place on 6 December 1865, officially ending chattel slavery in the United States. Final recognition of the amendment occurred on 18 December 1865.

*Wednesday, December 18, 1912. :   The skull of Piltdown Man, the fraudulent and so-called missing link between ape and man, is unveiled to the public.*

On 18 December 1912, fragments of a fossil skull and jawbone were unveiled at a meeting of the Geological Society in London. These bone fragments, estimated to be almost a million years old, were considered to be evidence of early man. The skull became known as Piltdown Man, and was recognised as the "missing link" between ape and man. The remains, officially named Eoanthropus dawsoni, were supposedly discovered in Piltdown Quarry near Uckfield in Sussex, England, by Charles Dawson, a solicitor and an amateur palaeontologist.

Forty years later, on 21 November 1953, a team of English scientists exposed Piltdown Man as a deliberate fraud. The skull fragments were a mixture of bone parts: the skull belonged to a medieval human, the jaw was determined to be that of an orang-utan, from approximately 500 years ago, and the teeth came from a chimpanzee. It has never been determined whether Dawson himself was the perpetrator of the fraud, as he died in 1916. However, further research on his "discoveries" has determined several dozen of them to be frauds.    

*Born on this day

Sunday, December 18, 1707. : Methodist leader Charles Wesley is born.*

Charles Wesley was the younger brother of John Wesley, the founder of the Methodist movement of Protestantism, but was also a leader of the Methodist movement in his own right. He was born on 18 December 1707, in Epworth, Lincolnshire, England. Whilst studying at Christ Church College, Oxford, Wesley formed the "Oxford Methodist" group among his fellow students in 1729, a group which his brother later joined. However, Charles did not wish to break away from the Church of England into which he and his brother were both ordained.

Charles Wesley is best known for writing up to six thousand popular and well-loved hymns, including:

"Amazing Love"
"And Can It Be?"
"Hark, The Herald Angels Sing"
"Jesu, Lover of My Soul"
"Christ the Lord Is Risen Today"
"Love Divine, All Loves Excelling"
"O for a Thousand Tongues to Sing"

Wesley's name is listed in the Gospel Music Hall of Fame for the enduring nature of his hymns. He died on 29 March 1788.

*Friday, December 18, 1778. : England's most famous clown and the creator of the sad-clown face, Joseph Grimaldi, is born.*

Grimaldi was born in Clare Market, London, on 18 December 1778. The son of an Italian ballet-master and a mother who was a theatre dancer, Grimaldi was destined for the stage in some capacity: when only three years old, he began to appear at the Sadler's Wells theatre.

Grimaldi was beset by personal tragedy: he lost his father when he was two, his wife died in childbirth, and his son drank himself to death by age thirty. However, he was considered a brilliant pantomime clown, with his greatest success being in Harlequin and Mother Goose; or the Golden Egg at the Theatre Royal, Covent Garden in 1808. This pantomime is still often revived. He developed the concept of the clown as a bumbling buffoon, and his physical dexterity was remarkable for achieving this. Grimaldi effectively developed the white painted "sad clown" face so popular with later clowns.

Suffering ill health, Grimaldi retired from the stage in the 1820s, his performances sadly missed. He died on 31 May 1837, and his grave lies in Joseph Grimaldi Park, formerly, the courtyard of St. James's Chapel, Pentonville Road in Islington.    

*Friday, December 18, 1863. : Franz Ferdinand, Austrian Archduke, whose assassination sparked WWI, is born.*

Until 1878 Bosnia and Herzegovina, just outside Austria, had been governed by the Turks. After the Treaty of Berlin in 1878, Austria was granted the power to administer the two provinces. Bosnia was populated primarily by the Croats, ethnic Serbs and Muslims. Nationalism among the Bosnian-Serbs was inflamed when Austria annexed Bosnia and Herzegovina directly into the Austro-Hungarian empire in 1908.

His Imperial and Royal Highness Archduke Franz Ferdinand of Austria-Este, was born 18 December 1863. He was an Archduke of Austria and from 1896 until his death, heir presumptive to the Austro-Hungarian throne. The Archduke was one of the leading advocates of maintaining the peace within the Austro-Hungarian government during both the Bosnian Crisis of 1908-1909 and the Balkan Wars Crises of 1912-1913.

"The Black hand" was a secret nationalistic Serb society who determined to assassinate Archduke Franz Ferdinand when he accepted the invitation of Bosnia's governor to inspect the army manoeuvres outside Sarajevo. Ferdinand and his wife were assassinated at approximately 11:00am on 28 June 1914. The assassination led to war between Austria and Serbia, which escalated into World War I as other European countries allied themselves with one side or the other.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 18th
1796
The 1st newspaper to appear on Sundays was the Baltimore Monitor
1916
The Battle of Verdun  the longest war of WWI,ends after 9months with a German defeat,1 million total deaths
1958
Project SCORE,world's 1st communincation satellite launched from Cape Canaveral in Fla
2011
The last U.S. troops withdraw from Iraq formally ends Iraq War


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Tuesday, December 19, 1865. : Chinese bushranger Sam Poo is hanged in Bathurst, Australia.*

The discovery of gold in Australia brought an influx of new arrivals from overseas. The Chinese were particularly attracted to Australia's goldfields, and were known for their persistence and ethic of hard-work. Whilst most Chinese stayed together, occasionally an individual would break form the crowd and exlore other options for earning a living.

On the morning of 3 February 1865, Senior Constable John Ward was returning to Coonabarabran after escorting a prisoner to Mudgee. Upon hearing about a Chinese bushranger who was robbing travellers on the Gulgong-Mudgee road, he instigated a search and located where the bushranger, Sam Poo, was hiding. Both men drew their guns, but Sam Poo killed the Constable before disappearing into the bush. This murder, and the rape of a settler's wife, caused a determined posse to hunt down the bushranger. Nine months after being captured, on 19 December 1865, Sam Poo was executed at Bathurst, New South Wales.



*Saturday, December 19, 1964. : The newly-built town of Jindabyne, relocated for the building of the Snowy Mountain Hydro-electric scheme, is opened.*

The town of Jindabyne resulted from the earliest settlements in Australia's Snowy Mountains. It is thought to have come about after the Pendergast brothers, sons of an ex-convict, arrived in the area possibly as early as the 1820s. Sheep farming, wheat and a flour mill gave the town its first start, and more impetus came with the goldrush of the high country, in 1859-1860. It is believed that as new settlers arrived in the district, the town sprang up around a popular crossing of the Snowy River. A general store and post office was established in 1862, followed by a school in 1882 and a police station in 1883. Rainbow trout were released into the Snowy River in 1884, starting the popular tradition of trout fishing in the area.

The construction of new buildings in Jindabyne was banned by the Australian Government in 1960, when it was announced that the town, together with the nearby town of Adaminaby, would be flooded to create Jindabyne Lake, a dam that would feed the proposed Snowy Mountain Hydro-Electric Scheme. Between 1962 and 1964, Jindabyne and Adaminaby were gradually relocated onto higher ground. On 19 December 1964, "new Jindabyne" was officially opened by Sir Eric Woodward, the Governor of NSW. The dam was completed in 1967, and thousands of hectares of land flooded.    


*Born on this day

Wednesday, December 19, 1764. : William Cox, the builder of the first road over the Blue Mountains of NSW, is born.*

William Cox was to become the builder of the first road from Sydney, over the Blue Mountains to the Bathurst Plains, opening up the area for settlement. He was born in Wimborne Minster, Dorset, England on 19 December 1764. Following a prestigious military career in England, he became Lieutenant in the New South Wales Corps in 1797, being made paymaster the following year. He brought his wife and four sons to Australia, leaving England in August 1799 and arriving in Australia on 11 January 1800.

Cox briefly endured allegations of misappropriating funds, for which he had to return to England, but after being cleared of all charges, he returned again to Australia in 1811. He resigned his commission, becoming principal magistrate at the Hawkesbury, and also taking on responsibility for erecting many government buildings.

In May 1813, Blaxland, Lawson and Wentworth crossed the Blue Mountains, finding rich farming land in the Hartley region. George Evans, Deputy Surveyor-General of New South Wales, was keen to progress beyond the discoveries made by Lawson, Blaxland and Wentworth so the colony could expand beyond the Great Dividing Range. Leaving Sydney in mid-November 1813, Evans soon reached a mountain which he named Mt Blaxland, which was the termination of Blaxland, Lawson and Wentworth's explorations. He continued on through the countryside, eventually reaching the site of present-day Bathurst.

Upon Evans's return to Sydney, he recommended building a road which would follow the ridge track determined by Blaxland, Lawson and Wentworth. Shortly after this, William Cox was commissioned to build the road to Bathurst, using convict labour. The original Great Western Highway was 3.7m wide, covered 161 km and incorporated twelve bridges. It was completed on 21 January 1815. Following completion of the road, Macquarie travelled along "Cox's Pass", taking eleven days to reach the site of Bathurst, where the Union Jack was raised.

The Governor commended Cox, stating that the project would have taken three years if it had been done under a contract. Cox was awarded 2,000 acres of land near Bathurst.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Thursday, December 19, 1686. : The fictitious character of Robinson Crusoe is rescued from his island.*

Robinson Crusoe is a novel written by Daniel Defoe and first published on 25 April 1719. The full title of the novel is:

The Life and strange Surprising Adventures of Robinson Crusoe of York, Mariner: Who lived Eight and Twenty Years, all alone in an un-inhabited Island on the coast of America, near the Mouth of the Great River of Oroonoque; Having been cast on Shore by Shipwreck, where-in all the Men perished but himself. With An Account how he was at last as strangely deliver'd by Pyrates. Written by Himself

"Robinson Crusoe" is about the fictitious character of an English castaway who has to survive for 28 years on a remote tropical island near Venezuela before being rescued, on 19 December 1686. The story is unique in that it is written in autobiographical style, seeming to give an account of actual events. This style of writing was not common in the 18th century.

"Robinson Crusoe" is believed to have been based on the true story of Scottish castaway Alexander Selkirk, who lived for four years on the remote Pacific island of Más a Tierra, although in 1966 its name was changed to Robinson Crusoe Island.

*Tuesday, December 19, 1843. : Charles Dickens's 'A Christmas Carol' is published for the first time.*

English novelist Charles John Huffam Dickens was born on 7 February 1812 in Landport, Hampshire, England. Dickens spent a carefree childhood reading and roaming outdoors, but that changed when his father was imprisoned for outstanding debt when young Charles was only twelve. The boy was thrust into working 10 hours a day in Warren’s boot-blacking factory in London. The money he earned supported himself and his family who then lived in Marshalsea debtor's prison. When an inheritance from his father's family paid off the family's debt and freed them from prison, Dickens' mother insisted Charles stay working in the factory which was owned by a relative. Dickens' resentment of his situation and the conditions working-class people lived under coloured his later writings.

When in his early twenties, Dickens became a journalist. His writings were very popular and read extensively. His novella "A Christmas Carol" was first published on 19 December 1843, and thousands of copies were sold before Christmas Eve that year. The story tells of an old and bitter miser, Ebenezer Scrooge, who, on being visited by the ghost of his deceased business partner Jacob Marley, undergoes a profound transformation, becoming the kind and generous character he was before bad life experiences embittered him. The themes of social injustice and poverty are obvious throughout the story, and it remains to this day an enduring tale of man's need for love and forgiveness.

*Friday, December 19, 1958. : The first radio broadcast from space is transmitted.*

The experimental satellite "Project SCORE" was launched on 17 December 1958. Two days later, on 19 December 1958, the first radio broadcast was transmitted from space. A pre-recorded tape on a recorder on board the orbiting space satellite transmitted the following Christmas greeting from then-US President Eisenhower:

"This is the President of the United States speaking. Through the marvels of scientific advance, my voice is coming to you from a satellite circling in outer space. My message is a simple one. Through this unique means I convey to you and all mankind America's wish for peace on earth and good will to men everywhere."

*Wednesday, December 19, 1984. :Britain signs an historic agreement to return Hong Kong to China in 1997.*

Britain invaded China in 1839, during the First Opium War. After Britain occupied Hong Kong, China ceded the island to the British under the Convention of Chuenpi (Chuanbi) signed on 20 January 1841. Hong Kong Island then became a Crown Colony on 29 August 1842 under the Treaty of Nanking. Following the Second Opium War (1856-1860), China was forced to cede the Kowloon Peninsula, adjacent to Hong Kong Island, along with other area islands. In 1898, the UK commenced a 99-year lease of Hong Kong and surrounding islands and territories, increasing the size of the Hong Kong colony. The lease would expire at midnight on 30 June 1997.

Negotiations on the future of Hong Kong were initiated between Britain and China in 1982. On 19 December 1984, British Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher and Chinese Premier Zhao Ziyang signed the Joint Sino-British Declaration approving the 1997 turnover of the colony. The Declaration allowed for the formulation of a "one country, two systems" policy by China's communist government, permitting Hong Kong to have a capitalist economy and enjoy existing rights and freedoms. Democratic elections for the new Legislative Council were held in 1995. In 1997, Hong Kong's Chief Executive, Tung Chee-hwa, was sworn in as the new leader.


----------



## Pam

19th December

1154 Henry II was crowned, at Westminster Abbey.

1783 William Pitt the Younger became the youngest British Prime Minister, at the age of 24 years, 6 months and 21 days.

1924 The last Rolls-Royce Silver Ghost was sold, in London. The Silver Ghost is considered the most valuable car in the world. In 2005 its insured value was placed at more than £22 million. By 2011 it was valued at almost £37 million.

1981 The 8 man crew of the Penlee Lifeboat all lost their lives attempting to rescue the crew of the coaster Union Star that was wrecked in violent seas off the coast of Cornwall.


----------



## moviequeen1

1823
Georgia becomes the 1st U.S. state to pass a birth registration law
1854
Allen Wilson of Conn patents sewing machine to sew curving seams
1985
 Mary Lund becomes the 1st woman to received Jarvik 2 artifical heart in Minneopolis She lived for 45 days was 40


----------



## Tish

*Born on this day

Thursday, December 20, 1894. : Sir Robert Gordon Menzies, twelfth and longest-serving Prime Minister of Australia, is born.*

Robert Gordon Menzies was born in the Victorian town of Jeparit on 20 December 1894. In 1928 he entered politics after being elected to Victoria’s Legislative Council for East Yarra. After six years in Victorian state politics as Attorney-General and Minister for Railways (1928–34), he was elected to federal parliament as Member for Kooyong. On 18 April 1939, he was elected leader of the United Australia Party following the death of Joseph Lyons eleven days earlier, and became Prime Minister on 26 April 1939.

On 28 August 1941, party dissension led Menzies to resign as Prime Minister. However, after forming the Liberal Party of Australia from the remnants of the UAP in 1944, Menzies regrouped to become Prime Minister for the second time on 19 December 1949 when the new Liberal Party, in coalition with the Country Party, beat Labor. He then remained as Prime Minister for another 16 years, a record which has not been broken in Australian politics. He retired in 1966, and died in 1978.



*Wednesday, December 20, 1922. : Geoff "Tangletongue" Mack, who wrote the iconic Australian song "I've Been Everywhere", is born.*

"Tullamore, Seymour, Lismore, Mooloolaba, Nambour, Maroochydore, Kilmore, Murwillumbah, Birdsville, Emmaville, Wallaville, Cunnamulla, Condamine, Strathpine, Proserpine, Ulladulla, Darwin, Gin Gin, Deniliquin, Muckadilla, Wallumbilla, Boggabilla, Kumbarilla"

This is just one verse of Geoff Mack's greatest claim to fame: the song "I've Been Everywhere", which incorporates dozens of uniquely Australian place names and earned him the nickname of "Tangletongue".

Albert Geoffrey McElhinney, better known as Geoff Mack, is a country music singer and songwriter. He was born on 20 December 1922 in Surrey Hills, Victoria, Australia. Mack's musical career developed during World War II, after he had enlisted in the RAAF and was serving in Borneo. His ability to sing and play the guitar was used to entertain the troops and visitors. After the war, he performed with the Occupation Forces, and was appointed to Radio WLKS as the voice of the British Commonwealth Occupation Forces.

Written in 1959, "I've Been Everywhere" became a hit when singer Lucky Starr released a version he recorded, in 1962. That same year, Mack was called upon to write a version using American and Canadian names: this single became a #1 hit in America. The song has now been recorded in 131 different versions, with arguably its most famous version included on Johnny Cash's 1996 album "Unchained".

Mack has received numerous awards and commendations. He was inducted into the International Songwriters Hall of Fame in Nashville, Tennessee in 1963, into the Hands of Fame at Tamworth NSW in 1978, and he received the Tamworth Song Writer's Association Song Maker Award in 1997. As well, he was awarded the Medal of the Order of Australia in 2005 for his service to country music, and his support of community and senior citizens' groups. More place names included in "Tangletongue's" work are:

Moree, Taree, Jerilderie, Bambaroo, Toowoomba, Gunnedah, Caringbah, Woolloomooloo, Dalveen, Tamborine, Engadine, Jindabyne, Lithgow, Casino, Brigalow, Narromine, Megalong, Wyong, Tuggeranong, Wanganella, Morella, Augathella, Brindabella, Wollongong, Geelong, Kurrajong, Mullumbimby, Mittagong, Molong, Grong Grong, Goondiwindi, Yarra Yarra, Boroondara, Wallangarra, Turramurra, Boggabri, Gundagai, Narrabri, Tibooburra, Gulgong, Adelong, Billabong, Cabramatta, Parramatta, Wangaratta, Coolangatta

And there is still another verse ...


----------



## Tish

*World History

Thursday, December 20, 1860. :South Carolina becomes the first US state to secede from the Union, ultimately sparking the Civil War.*

The first African slaves arrived in north America in 1526, and though the practice of slavery took many years to become popular, it thrived under British colonialism. On the first day of January 1808 American Congress voted to ban further importation of slaves, but children of slaves automatically became slaves themselves. There was no legislation against the internal US slave trade, or against the involvement in the international slave trade and the outfitting of ships for that trade by US citizens.

Abraham Lincoln, 16th President of the United States, did not favour abolition of slavery, but he opposed its expansion into new territories and states in the American West. It was this issue that led to the secession of the southern states to form the Confederate States of America, and ultimately also led to the Civil War. On 20 December 1860, South Carolina became the first state to secede. Within a few weeks, six other states also seceded, collectively forming the Confederate States of America. When the Civil War erupted, another four states joined the Confederacy.

*Sunday, December 20, 1942. : During World War II, the Japanese bomb Calcutta.*

Calcutta, also known as Kolkata since 2001, is situated in eastern India in the Ganges Delta. With a population in excess of 15 million, it is India's third-largest city and the world's 14th largest metropolitan area.

The arrival of the British East India Company in 1690 had a profound effect on future development of the city. With India subject to British Imperialism, Calcutta was the centre of the revolutionary movement for India's independence. During World War II, there was a strong British Defence force presence in the city. Consequently, it came under frequent attack by the Japanese.

The first attack on Calcutta took place on 20 December 1942. Docks, airfields and shipping were the main targets in this, the first of many air-raids. The longer term effects of these raids, which spread over several days, were that many food grain shops were forced to close down, providing a catalyst to the widespread famine of 1943. Whilst the bombing resulted in casualties, far more of the Indian population died as a result of the famine that followed.

*Friday, December 20, 1957. : The "King of Rock 'n' Roll", Elvis Presley, receives his draft notice.*

Elvis Aaron Presley was born in Tupelo, Mississippi, on 8 January 1935. He began learning the guitar at age 11, and often busked around the Lauderdale Courts public housing development, where he lived during his teen years. At age 20, he signed with RCA records, and began to make the music charts regularly. During the course of his career, he had 146 Hot 100 hits, 112 top 40 hits, 72 top 20 hits and 40 top 10 hits. A strong television exposure followed, with appearances on shows such as the Ed Sullivan Show. His next step was movies: between 1956 and 1969, Elvis Presley starred in 31 films.

On 20 December 1957, Elvis Presley received his draft notice to join the U.S. Army for National Service. Presley was sworn in as a private in the U.S. Army on 24 March 1958. He was sent to basic training in Fort Hood, Texas, after which he was shipped to Germany, where he served in Company D, 32nd Tank Battalion, 3rd Armor Corps, from 1 October 1958 to 1 March 1960.

*Friday, December 20, 1991. : Archaeologists announce the discovery of a fleet of 5,000 year old Egyptian royal ships buried 13km from the River Nile.*

On 20 December 1991, American and Egyptian archaeologists announced that they had discovered a fleet of 5,000 year old Egyptian royal ships. In itself, this was not unusual: what was unusual was the fact that the ships were buried in the desert at Abydos, about 13km from the River Nile. The wooden vessels, discovered in September of that year, were estimated to be between 15 and 21m long. Twelve boats were located in the initial discovery; to date, at least fourteen have been excavated.

The ships were found lying in formation adjacent to a gigantic mud-brick enclosure, thought to have been the mortuary temple of the Second Dynasty Pharaoh Khasekhemwy. In 2000, however, archaeologists determined that the ships were buried prior to the construction of the funerary enclosure. Originally coated with mud plaster and whitewash, they were most likely intended for the afterlife of a First Dynasty Pharaoh.

*Friday, December 20, 1991. : Archaeologists announce the discovery of a fleet of 5,000 year old Egyptian royal ships buried 13km from the River Nile.*

On 20 December 1991, American and Egyptian archaeologists announced that they had discovered a fleet of 5,000 year old Egyptian royal ships. In itself, this was not unusual: what was unusual was the fact that the ships were buried in the desert at Abydos, about 13km from the River Nile. The wooden vessels, discovered in September of that year, were estimated to be between 15 and 21m long. Twelve boats were located in the initial discovery; to date, at least fourteen have been excavated.

The ships were found lying in formation adjacent to a gigantic mud-brick enclosure, thought to have been the mortuary temple of the Second Dynasty Pharaoh Khasekhemwy. In 2000, however, archaeologists determined that the ships were buried prior to the construction of the funerary enclosure. Originally coated with mud plaster and whitewash, they were most likely intended for the afterlife of a First Dynasty Pharaoh.

*Friday, December 20, 2013. : The United Nations General Assembly proclaims 3 March as World Wildlife Day.*

World Wildlife Day has become an annual celebration of the world’s unique plants and wild animals. Designed to raise awareness of the world’s biological diversity and the threat faced by flora and fauna all over the Earth, World Wildlife Day encourages people to learn about the animal and plant species under threat in their area or country, and to examine what can be done to conserve them.

The seed of World Wildlife Day was generated in 1963 at a meeting of members of IUCN (The International Union for Conservation of Nature), during which the need to protect endangered species throughout the world was highlighted. Ten years later, on 3 March 1973, the original resolution was agreed to and signed by representatives of 80 countries in Washington DC after many years of drafting the text of CITES, the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Fauna and Flora.

On 20 December 2013, at its 68th session, the United Nations General Assembly proclaimed 3 March as World Wildlife Day. This annual event is now considered to be the most important global celebration committed to preserving wildlife.


----------



## Pam

20th December

1805 Thomas Graham, the Scottish chemist who discovered the principe of dialysis, was born.

1920 An English born comedian named Leslie Townes, who later changed his name to Bob Hope, became an American citizen on this day.

1955 Cardiff was officially named the capital of Wales.

2007 Elizabeth II became the oldest ever monarch of the United Kingdom surpassing Queen Victoria, who lived for 81 years, 7 months and 29 days.


----------



## moviequeen1

1803
French flag is lowered in New Orleans after the formal transfer of Louisana to U.S. for $27million
1880
In New York City,Broadway was lit by electricity became known as the'Great White Way"
1963
The Berlin Wall opens to West Berlin residents for the 1st time


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Sunday, December 21, 1817. : Governor Macquarie recommends the use of the name 'Australia' instead of New Holland for the continent.*

The first known Europeans to set foot on Australia’s shores were the Dutch, doing so over 150 years before English explorer James Cook ever sighted eastern Australia. In 1642, Abel Tasman sighted and named Van Diemen’s Land. After Tasman had established in 1644 that the continent was separate from other land masses to the north, south and east, he referred to the entire continent as “Nova Hollandia”, rather than the previously used “Terra Australis Incognita”, meaning ‘unknown southern land’. Thus, the continent became known as New Holland, a name recognised by other European explorers, including the first English visitor, William Dampier, in 1688.

Although the continent was known as New Holland, James Cook claimed the eastern seaboard for Great Britain under the name of New South Wales. When Governor Phillip arrived with the First Fleet, he was instructed to extend the claim further west, but the western half remained known as New Holland.

In 1802-1803, explorer Matthew Flinders circumnavigated the entire continent, making meticulous observations while charting the coastline. In a letter he wrote to the British Admiralty from the island of Mauritius in 1804, Flinders used the name "Australia" rather than "Terra Australis" or "New Holland". Some years after his exploration, Flinders wrote an account of his voyages just after his return to England. "A Voyage to Terra Australis" was published in July 1814, just before Flinders died. It was in this account that Flinders proposed that the name "Terra Australis" should be adopted for the southern continent. In the introduction to “A Voyage to Terra Australis", Flinders wrote: 'Had I permitted myself any innovation upon the original term, it would have been to convert it into Australia; as being more agreeable to the ear, and as an assimilation to the names of the other great portions of the earth.'

Discussion still ensued upon the naming of the continent. In an official despatch dated 21 December 1817, then-Governor of New South Wales, Lachlan Macquarie, recommended Flinders’ proposal that the continent should be named “Australia”, rather than “New Holland”. The name was later officially adopted by the British Admiralty in 1824.


*Friday, December 21, 1894. : The South Australian government becomes one of the first in the world to grant women the right to vote.*

Women in South Australia gained the right to vote in 1894, and voted for the first time in the election of 1896. It is generally recognised that this right occurred with the passing of a Bill on 18 December 1894. However, a letter from the Attorney-General advising Governor Kintore that Royal Assent would be required to enact the Bill, is dated 21 December 1894. The Bill was enacted when Queen Victoria gave Royal Assent on 2 February 1895.

South Australia was the first colony in Australia and only the fourth place in the world where women gained the vote. The issue of women voting had been discussed since the 1860s, but gained momentum following the formation of the Women's Suffrage League at Gawler Place in 1888. Between 1885 and 1894, six Bills were introduced into Parliament but not passed. The final, successful Bill was passed in 1894, but initially included a clause preventing women from becoming members of Parliament. Ironically, the clause was removed thanks to the efforts of Ebenezer Ward, an outspoken opponent of women's suffrage. It seems that Ward hoped the inclusion of women in Parliament would be seen as so ridiculous that the whole Bill would be voted out. The change was accepted, however, allowing the women of South Australia to gain complete parliamentary equality with men.  






Australian Explorers

Thursday, December 21, 1837. : Eyre attempts the first overlanding venture from Sydney to South Australia.

Edward John Eyre was born on 5 August 1815 in Hornsea, Yorkshire. After coming to Australia, he gained valuable bush skills whilst droving cattle overland from Sydney through to the Liverpool Plains, Molonglo and Port Phillip. He was keen to open new stock routes through the country, and aimed to be the first to overland cattle from Sydney to the fledgling colony of South Australia.

On 21 December 1837, Eyre departed from Limestone Plains where Canberra now stands, with one thousand sheep and six hundred cattle. His route took him first to Melbourne where he replenished his supplies, then he hoped to head directly west to Adelaide, thus avoiding returning along the better-known route of the Murray River. Conditions were difficult, with the countryside in the grip of late summer drought, and he was beaten back by the impenetrable mallee country of western Victoria. Eyre was forced to retrace his steps to the Murray River. The overlanding venture ended up covering close to 2,500 kilometres and took nearly seven months. Because of his unsuccessful short-cut, Eyre was not the first to overland cattle to South Australia: he was beaten by drovers Joseph Hawdon and Charles Bonney.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Saturday, December 21, 1140. : Today marks the start of the legend of the Castle of the Faithful Wives.*

Weinsberg is a historic town in southern Germany which was once the site of a long siege. Legend has it that the Duke of Welf inadvertently offended King Konrad III, who proceeded to berate the Duke in front of his own men. Humiliated by the incident, the Duke stormed from the castle, declaring he would never again pay any tribute (tax) to the royal crown. Consequently, the King sent an army to surround the Duke's castle with the intent to force the surrender of his entire estate.

Unbeknownst to the King, the Duke was well stocked with both secret tunnels and supplies and was therefore able to wait out the siege for many weeks. The King's men eventually discovered all secret entrances and tunnels, and barricaded the family and workers inside the castle. Threatening to set the entire village of Weinsberg alight, the King demanded the surrender of the men, although the wives and children would be free to leave.

On the morning of 21 December 1140, the women sent a message to the King, requesting that they be permitted to take whatever they could carry with them. The King agreed to these terms, not anticipating any difficulties. When the women exited the castle, the wives were carrying their husbands, while single women carried brothers or fathers. Dumbfounded, the King permitted them to leave in this way, refusing to dishonour his own promise.

In gratitude at the King's integrity, the Duke and his entire estate renewed their pledges of allegiance to the King. King Konrad III renamed the castle "The Castle of the Faithful Wives," the name by which it is still known today.    

*Monday, December 21, 1620. : The Pilgrim ship 'Mayflower' arrives at Plymouth Rock in North America.*

The 'Mayflower' was the first ship containing emigrants to arrive on American shores. It departed Plymouth, England, on 6 September 1620 with 102 men, women and children passengers. This group was known as the Pilgrims. The Pilgrims departed England because of their desire for religious freedom. All religion in England was strictly dictated by the government, and all were required to conform to such dictates and restrictions. Individual beliefs and forms of worship were actively discouraged, by jailing, torture or, at worst, execution.

On 21 December 1620, the Pilgrims arrived at Plymouth Rock in southeastern Massachusetts. They established a settlement that became the seat of Plymouth Colony in 1633 and part of Massachusetts Bay Colony in 1691.

*Wednesday, December 21, 1988. : Pan Am Flight 103 explodes over Lockerbie, Scotland, killing 270.*

In the evening of 21 December 1988, Pan Am Flight 103 from London to New York crashed 38 minutes after take-off. The plane was at an altitude of 31,000 feet when a bomb hidden inside an audio cassette player detonated inside the cargo area. All 259 aboard the plane were killed, together with another 11 on the ground who died as the debris showered down. A large portion of the plane crashed into a petrol station in central Lockerbie, exploding into a 90m fireball. Aeroplane parts were scattered across 1,360 square kilometres and the impact from the crash reached 1.6 on the Richter scale.

After several years of investigation, Libyan intelligence agents Abdel Basset Ali al-Megrahi and Lamen Khalifa Fhimah were identified as suspects. When Libya refused to hand over the suspects to be tried in the USA, the United Nations imposed sanctions against Libya. The sanctions were only lifted when Libyan leader Colonel Gadhafi agreed to turn the suspects over to Scotland for trial in the Netherlands using Scottish law and prosecutors. Following a three month trial, Abdel Basett ali al-Megrahi was jailed for life in January 2001. His alleged accomplice, Lamen Khalifa Fhimah, was found not guilty.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 21st
1829
The 1st stone arch railroad bridge was dedicated in Baltimore,MD
1937
The 1st full length animated film by Walt Disney was released,Snow White &The Seven Dwarfs
1959
Tom Landry becomes head coach of the Dallas Cowboys.For 22 consecutive years the team had winning seasons.He left the team in 1988
1988
Pan AmFlight 103 was destroyed in mid air by a terrorist bomb,which killed all 238 people on board over Lockerbie,Scotland


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Monday, December 22, 1845. : Land for the first gold mine in Australia is purchased.*

The first recorded gold discovery in Australia was in 1823 by James McBrien who discovered flecks of alluvial gold in the Fish River of New South Wales. Further traces of gold were discovered in areas of the Blue Mountains in the ensuing decades. Early discoveries of gold were kept secret as it was feared that the promise of easy wealth would incite riots amongst the convicts. Further, discoveries were usually made by settlers who did not want their valuable sheep and cattle properties to be degraded by the sudden influx of prospectors and lawlessness that would inevitably follow. There was little incentive to report gold finds in the early 1800s, as all gold was owned by the government, and would not provide any personal gains. However, some enterprising individuals still saw the value in prospecting, realising the benefits of minerals and metals as the Australian colonies grew.

Captain Charles Sturt, whose charting of the Murray River was a significant catalyst to the establishment of the southern colony, was among the first to recognise the likelihood of mineral wealth in the ranges of South Australia. His claims were backed by German immigrant Johannes Menge, who was employed by the South Australian Company as their Mine and Quarry Agent and Geologist. The men were proven correct when silver was discovered at Glen Osmond in 1841 and copper and traces of gold were discovered at Montacute in 1842. On the back of these discoveries, on 22 December 1845 Frederick Wicksteed, on behalf of the Victoria Mining Company, paid 799 pounds for 147 acres at Montacute, to be used for copper mining.

Within a few months of opening in 1846, the investment paid off. Captain John Terrill discovered high quality gold, and the copper mine became Australia’s first gold mine, five years before gold was ‘officially’ discovered in New South Wales.    

*Friday, December 22, 1989. : A bus crash in Kempsey, New South Wales, kills 35 people.*

In the early hours of 22 December 1989, two tourist coaches were involved in a head-on collision at Clybucca Flat, twelve kilometres north of Kempsey, New South Wales. The McCafferty's Sydney-bound coach impacted five rows back into the cabin of the TransCity Brisbane-bound coach. Both drivers were killed instantly, another 33 passengers died, and 41 more were injured. A coroner's inquest found that neither coach was speeding at the time of the crash, and there were no mechanical faults present in either vehicle. The inquiry ultimately found that the driver of the Sydney-bound coach fell asleep at the wheel and failed to negotiate a left-hand bend on the highway, causing the bus to cross to the wrong side of the road.

A contributing factor to the high death toll was the fact that the impact snapped seats from their anchor bolts so that both seats and passengers were hurled about the vehicles with tremendous force. Subsequently, the report from the inquiry recommended research to improve coach seating, seat anchorages and seatbelts. Better emergency exits for coaches were also recommended, as rescuers were unable to enter the wreckage immediately because the exits were 2.4m above the ground.

*Australian Explorers

Monday, December 22, 1817. : Phillip Parker King sets off to map the northern coast of Australia uncharted by Flinders.*

Phillip Parker King, eldest son of Governor King, the third Governor of Australia, was born on Norfolk Island in 1791. He entered the Portsmouth Naval Academy in Britain, but it was his introduction to Matthew Flinders which engendered an enthusiasm to discover more of Australia's coastline. In 1817, King was given command of an expedition to complete the exploration of the north-western coast of Australia, filling in the gaps that Flinders had not yet mapped. He was instructed to explore all gulfs, inlets and other waterways "likely to lead to an interior navigation into this great continent".

King set out on 22 December 1817 in the cutter "Mermaid". Also on board was botanist and future explorer Allan Cunningham. King sailed via Bass Strait to North West Cape before commencing his survey along the coast towards Arnhem Land. During the four journeys that King ultimately made off the northern and north-western coasts, he named Port Essington and Buccaneer's Archipelago (after Dampier), proved Melville Island was indeed an island, and charted the coastline. He also surveyed the west coast from Rottnest Island to Cygnet Bay, in King George the Third's Sound, now King George Sound, and the entrance to Macquarie Harbour, Tasmania.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Wednesday, December 22, 0877. : The tradition of the Twelve Days of Christmas begins.*

King Alfred the Great ruled England from ruled 871-899. He was considered a powerful, fair king who defended Anglo-Saxon England from Viking raids, established consistent, fair and just laws, emphasised the importance of genuinely pious religious observance and promoted interest in education and scholarly pursuits.

Alfred was born at Watange in the historic county of Berkshire, now Oxfordshire, in 847. At age five he was sent to Rome where, legend states, he was confirmed by Pope Leo IV who "anointed him as king." Alfred is revered as a Saint in the Catholic Church and the Eastern Orthodox Church and is regarded as a hero of the Christian Church in the Anglican Communion, being honoured with a feast day on 26 October.

On 22 December 877, King Alfred the Great passed a law that stated no servant had to work during the 12 days of celebration which followed Midwinter. This coincided approximately with the 12 Days of Christmas instigated by Christians to replace the pagan festival of Saturnalia.

*Friday, December 22, 1933. : The 'Mad Gasser of Roanoke' makes his first attack.*

The 'Mad Gasser of Roanoke' was a mysterious character who ran amok in Botetourt County, Virginia, spraying poisonous gas into resident's windows, making them violently ill. His (or her) first attack occurred on 22 December 1933, at the home of Cal Huffman in the small country town of Haymakertown in western Botetourt County. Around 10pm, Mr Huffman's wife noticed a strong odour and became slightly nauseated. The smell returned half an hour later and again at 1am. At this time, the Huffman's daughter Alice became so ill that a doctor had to resuscitate her. A neighbour reported seeing a shadowy figure running away from the house and a woman's high heel shoe print was found under the window where the gasser had stood.

The second gassing occurred in Cloverdale, where Mr Clarence Hall returned home with his family after a Christmas Eve church service to find his house filled with poisonous fumes. The gasser struck several more times over the next two months. The final incident was on 11 February 1934, after which the whole series of attacks was dismissed as mere hysteria. The perpetrator, if there was one, was never caught.

*Friday, December 22, 1989. : The Brandenburg Gate between East and West Berlin is opened for the first time in nearly thirty years.*

Berlin, the capital city of Germany, was divided following World War II. With the development of the Cold War, tensions began to increase between the Soviet Union which controlled the East, and the western allies which controlled West Berlin. The border between East and West Germany was closed in 1952, but people continued to defect from East Germany via West Berlin. On 13 August 1961, construction commenced on a wall to separate the East and Western halves of Berlin. Ultimately, the wall included over 300 watchtowers, 106km of concrete and 66.5km of wire fencing completely surrounding West Berlin and preventing any access from East Germany. Even the famous landmark, the Brandenburg Gate, commissioned by Friedrich Wilhelm II in 1791 to represent peace, was incorporated into the wall.

The wall remained as a barrier between East and West until 1989, when the collapse of communism led to its fall. On 9 November 1989, an international peace conference began in East Berlin. At the conclusion of the peace conference, greater freedom of travel was announced for people of the German Democratic Republic. At midnight, the East German government allowed gates along the Wall to be opened after hundreds of people converged on crossing points. Many people then took to the wall with hammers and chisels, dismantling it piece by piece. On 22 December 1989, the Brandenburg Gate was once again opened, effectively ending the division of East and West Germany.


*Born on this day

Wednesday, December 22, 1858. : Italian operatic composer Giacomo Puccini is born.*

Giacomo Antonio Domenico Michele Secondo Maria Puccini was born on 22 December 1858 in Lucca, Italy. He descended from a long line of musicians, so from a young age was instructed in piano and organ in Lucca, later going on to study at the Milan Conservatory. He is best known for the operas he composed, beginning with the one-act opera "Le Villi" in 1884. Later operas included "Manon Lescaut" in 1893, "La Bohème" in 1896, "Tosca" in 1900, "Madama Butterfly" in 1904, "La Fanciulla del West" (The Girl of the Golden West) in 1910 and "Turandot", which was produced posthumously and incomplete in 1926. His rich orchestration and expressive melodies have earned him the reputation as a composer of some of music's greatest and most famous operas. Despite receiving treatment for throat cancer, Puccini died in Brussels, Belgium, in 1924.


----------



## Pam

22nd December

1696 The birth of James Oglethorpe, English general and founder of the state of Georgia.

1716 Lincoln's Inn Theatre in London put on England's first pantomime which included the characters Harlequi, Columbine and Pantaloon.

1942 World War II Adolf Hitler signed the order to develop the V-2 rocket as a weapon. It was the world's first long range weapon and was developed specifically to target London and later Antwerp.

1949 The birth, in the Isle of Man, of the twin brothers Maurice and Robin Gibb, musicians with the Bee Gees.


----------



## moviequeen1

1870
French astronomer,Jules Janssen flies in a balloon over North Africa in attempt to study a solar eclipse
1882
 Thomas Edison creates the 1st Xmas lights
1990
labor activist,turned politican,Lech Walesa is sworn in as Poland's 1st popularly President


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Saturday, December 23, 1893. : The South Australian Parliament gives assent to the Act which supports the founding of communal settlements, or village settlements, most of which are built along the Murray River.*

When Great Britain colonised New South Wales in 1788, it was already aware of France’s interest in the continent. Thus, it sought to consolidate its claim by establishing further colonies in the south and, later, the north and west. Explorer Matthew Flinders was the first European to investigate the possibilities for settlement on the coast of what is now South Australia, doing so in 1802. The exploration of Captain Charles Sturt to chart the inland rivers led to him discovering that the Murray River was a mighty, navigable waterway which emptied into the ocean off the southern coast. This was a further catalyst to the establishment of a colony on the southern coast. Consequently, the British authorities moved to establish an official colony, which would be known as South Australia. The South Australia Act, enabling the founding of the colony of South Australia, was passed by British Parliament in 1834. The colony of South Australia was officially proclaimed in England two years later, in February 1836, and then in South Australia itself in December of that year, several months after the arrival of the first settlers in July.

The driest colony in the continent, South Australia utilised the Murray River as effectively as it could. Paddle steamers carried goods and passengers along the river between Goolwa and the eastern states, and river ports along its course played a vital role in trade. However, economic depression hit the Australian colonies in the 1890s, and the colonial governments sought ways to combat the effects. One of the means established by the South Australian government, under Premier Charles Cameron Kingston, was the establishment of communal settlements, known as village settlements. The scheme saw unemployed people from Adelaide resettled on the land, where it was hoped the villages would become self-sufficient. Within each settlement was to be a village association which would be governed by socialist-based rules allowing for the division of labour amongst the villagers, the distribution of profits and the regulation of industry and trade. Initially, coupons were used for currency, rather than a monetary system. The government granted each of the settlers an advance to establish agricultural production, with the first instalment of the repayment to be paid within three years. The Crown Lands Amendment Act, which included provision for village settlements, was introduced to parliament on 8 August 1893 and given assent on 23 December 1893.

In all, thirteen village settlements were founded in South Australia. Most of them were along the Murray River and included Lyrup, Waikerie, Holder, Pyap, Kingston, Gillen, New Era, Moorook, Murtho, Ramco and New Residence. Each village settlement floundered for a variety of reasons, usually the inability of the settlers to work communally, and the scheme in all settlements was disbanded by 1903. However, some of these settlements thrived as agricultural centres once the regions were incorporated into the respective Irrigation Areas in the early 20th century and land was leased to individuals.    

*Sunday, December 23, 1906. : Australian invention, the surf lifesaving reel, is demonstrated for the first time.*

Australia is a land of innovations and inventions: many of them developed out of necessity due to Australia's unusual or harsh conditions and environment. One such invention is the surf lifesaving reel.

The world's first lifesaving clubs were spawned in Australia, when the Bronte Beach Surf Club was formed in 1903. Early rescue equipment was primitive, being a simple pole in the sand with a coiled rope attached. In 1906, Lyster Ormsby of the Bondi Surf Bathers Lifesaving Club modelled the design he felt could be implemented, using a cotton reel and bobby pins. Ormsby's design intended for a lifesaver wearing a belt with a rope attached to reach a distressed swimmer, and be pulled back to the beach by his fellow lifesavers.

A full-scale working model taken from the original design was built by Sgt John Bond of Victoria Barracks in Paddington. Later, this was improved upon by Sydney coachbuilder G H Olding. The first surf lifesaving reel is believed to have been demonstrated on 23 December 1906 at Bondi Beach, although some sources say this occurred in March 1907. Local legend states that the first person to be saved by a lifesaver using a reel, rope and belt was an eight year old boy by the name of Charlie Kingsford-Smith, who later became one of Australia's most famous aviators.

The surf lifesaving reel was popularly used until 1993, when 'Rubber Duckies', inflatable boats with outboard motors, came into use.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Sunday, December 23, 1888. : Dutch painter Vincent van Gogh deliberately cuts off his own ear.*

Vincent Willem van Gogh was born on 30 March 1853 in Zundert, in the southern Netherlands. Generally considered (posthumously) one of the greatest and most prolific painters in European history, he suffered a mental breakdown after only ten years working as an artist.

The story goes that on the evening of 23 December 1888, Van Gogh cut off the lower half of his left ear and took it to a brothel, where he presented it to a prostitute friend. The reason for this unusual behaviour has been theorised upon by many; the most likely cause was that it was the result of an argument with his painter friend Paul Gauguin, although that does not explain his bizarre behaviour. Regardless of the reason, shortly after this incident, van Gogh admitted himself to a mental institution. Two years later, suffering from severe depression, Van Gogh shot himself in the chest and died two days later, on 29 July, 1890.

*Wednesday, December 23, 1970. : Construction of the World Trade Center (Twin Towers) in New York reaches its highest point.*

The World Trade Center in New York City was a complex of seven buildings, designed by American architect Minoru Yamasaki, near the south end of Manhattan in the financial district. The World Trade Center was dominated by the Twin Towers. Tower One, the North Tower, featured a huge antenna and stood 417 m high, while Tower Two, the South Tower, was 415 m high and contained the observation deck which gave a view extending over 70km. On 23 December 1970, construction of the Twin Towers reached its highest point. The towers were completed in 1972 and 1973 and at the time were the tallest buildings on Earth. Within a few years, however, Chicago's Sears Tower at a height of 442m surpassed the record held by the Twin Towers.

On 11 September 2001, the Twin Towers were destroyed when two planes hijacked by terrorists crashed into the towers. Thousands were killed in the resultant fires and collapse of the once-proud buildings.   

*Saturday, December 23, 1972. : Between 5,000 and 10,000 are killed as an earthquake hits Nicaragua.*

The country of Nicaragua lies in Central America. It is bordered on the north by Honduras, on the south by Costa Rica, on the west by the Pacific Ocean, and on the east side by the Caribbean Sea. The capital city, Managua, and the two largest cities, Leon and Granada, lie in the Pacific lowlands where volcanic eruptions and earthquakes are common.

At 12:45 pm local time on 23 December 1972, Managua was devastated by an earthquake measuring 6.5 on the Richter scale. Water, electricity and communications were cut immediately as up to 80% of buildings collapsed. While over two dozen countries responded with aid worth millions, much of it never reached those in need: the overwhelming devastation meant the aid was not distributed properly and began being stockpiled. Exact figures for the death toll have never been determined, but in the end, it is estimated to have been between 5,000 and 10,000.

*Thursday, December 23, 1993. : Plans to destroy the remaining smallpox virus stockpile are reversed.*

Smallpox is the only known major human disease to have been eradicated. It was a highly contagious viral disease unique to humans, caused by two virus variants called Variola major and Variola minor. V. major was the more deadly form, with a typical mortality of 20-40 percent of those infected. The other type, V. minor, only killed 1% of its victims. Smallpox was responsible for an estimated 300-500 million deaths in the 20th century. Survivors were left blind in one or both eyes from corneal ulcerations, and left with persistent skin scarring, or pockmarks.

In January 1967, the World Health Organisation (WHO), a specialised agency of the United Nations acting as a coordinating authority on international public health, announced the Intensified Smallpox Eradication Programme, involving the extensive distribution of the vaccine. In July 1978, WHO announced the successful eradication of the smallpox strain Variola Minor. The last natural case of the more deadly strain, Variola Major, had occurred several years earlier, in 1975.

Although the disease was eradicated from the general populace, there remained a stockpile of the virus in storage in 600 frozen vials in Atlanta and Russia. This was deemed necessary, should further vaccines be required in the future. This stockpile was supposed to be destroyed on 31 December 1993. However, just prior to this date, on 23 December 1993, the U.S. Centers for Disease Control, Atlanta, Georgia reversed their decision, announcing that the remaining virus stockpile would not be destroyed, to enable scientists to continue studying the disease.


----------



## Pam

23rd December

1688 As part of the Glorious Revolution to overthrow King James II of England (James VII of Scotland), the King fled to Paris after being deposed in favour of his nephew, William of Orange and his daughter Mary.

1834 English architece Joseph Hansom patented the horse drawn taxi, known as the Hansom Cab. He went on to sell the patent to a company for £10,000 but the sum was never paid. The first Hansom Cab travelled down Hinckley's Coventry Road in 1835. They were exported worldwide and became a feature of the 19th century street scene.

1956 The United Nations Emergency Force took over in Egypt after British and French forces withdrew from Port Said and Port Faud, thus ending the Suez crisis.


----------



## moviequeen1

1888
Vincent Van Gogh cuts off his left ear during an argument with fellow painter,Paul Gaugin.He sends ear to prostitute for safe keeping
1907
Ist all steel passenger railroad coach is completed in Altoona, Penn
1954
The 1st successful kidney transplant operation happened at Brigham Hosptial in Boston,Mass. Dr Joseph Murray transplanted one of Ronald Herrick's kidneys into his twin brother Richard.Richard died in 1963,Ronald died in 2010 age 79 after heart surgery complications
1997
Terry Nichols found guilty of manslaughter in his involvement of the Oklahoma City bombings


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Saturday, December 24, 1836. : Colonel William Light enthusiastically approves the site for Adelaide.*

Adelaide is the capital city of South Australia. Although not the only Australian state to have been founded by free settlers, it is the only state to have remained entirely free of convicts during its history.

The site of Adelaide was originally determined by Captain Collet Barker. Barker was sent by Governor Darling in April 1831 to explore southern Australia, following up on Charles Sturt's discovery of the mouth of the Murray River. Barker explored around the eastern side of Gulf St Vincent, climbed Mt Lofty, and selected a suitable port for the future city of Adelaide. Late in April 1831, Barker arrived at the sandspit where the Murray River enters the Southern Ocean. He elected to swim the channel, but disappeared after he reached the sandhills on the eastern side. It was determined later, on the information of an aboriginal woman, that Barker had been speared to death by Aborigines and his body thrown into the sea.

The city of Adelaide was subsequently surveyed and designed by Colonel William Light, first Surveyor-General of South Australia, who arrived in South Australia in 1836 to follow up on Barker's expedition. Light explored Encounter Bay and nearby regions until he discovered Port Adelaide which Barker had noted in his journals. Towards the end of 1836, Light's deputy, George Kingston, discovered what he described as a short river flowing from the Mt Lofty ranges to the coastal plains. This was to be named the Torrens River. As a result of this discovery, Light approved the mouth of the river as the site for the settlement of Adelaide. On 24 December 1836 in his journal, he enthusiastically scribed:
"My first opinions with regard to this place became still more confirmed by this trip, having traversed over nearly six miles of a beautiful plat ... affording an immense plain of level and advantageous ground for occupation ... I was delighted with the appearance of the country ..."

Colonel Light began surveying Adelaide on 11 January 1837, and completed his survey on 10 March 1837. He then commenced the task of naming streets and squares in the new town on 23 May 1837.    


*Friday, December 24, 1875. : A cyclone hits Exmouth Gulf, Western Australia, killing 59.*

Exmouth Gulf, on Australia's northwestern tip, is located in one of the most cyclone-prone areas of Australia's coast. As the pearling industry developed in the region in the late 1800s, pearling luggers from Port Hedland would often gather shells in Exmouth Gulf. As a cyclone hit on 24 December 1875, a pearling fleet bore the brunt of the storm. Fifty-nine people were killed and several boats were sunk, including the Mothership “Fairy Queen”.


*Saturday, December 24, 1938. : Australia hosts the first ever Carols by Candlelight.*

Carols by Candlelight is a popular Australian Christmas tradition. Communities gather together in parks or churchyards to sing carols and Christmas songs on any given evening in the lead-up to Christmas. There is often extra entertainment during these events, with skits, plays and other performers, and participants may hold candles or other electric lights to enhance the festive atmosphere.

The concept of Carols by Candlelight was born in 1937 when radio veteran Norman Banks was on his way home after a late evening shift. Walking along St Kilda Road, Melbourne, he saw a woman through the window of her home, her face reflecting the soft glow of candlelight, singing to Away in a Manger as it played on the radio. The sight inspired Banks to create an event which could be enjoyed by many, and which would reflect both the reverence and the joy of Christmas. With the support of his employers and the Melbourne City Council, particularly Lord Mayor AW Coles, Banks organised a programme for the following year.

The first Carols by Candlelight took place in Melbourne, Australia on Christmas Eve, 24 December 1938. Approximately ten thousand people came together at midnight in Alexandra Gardens to sing carols, backed by a choir, two soloists and the Metropolitan Fire Brigade Band. A larger production was organised the following year, and the tradition grew, continuing even through World War II. Since that time, Carols by Candlelight events have spread, continuing to be organised throughout the nation, with some sponsored by major organisations, and others being quieter affairs in churches and community centres.

*Australian Explorers

Monday, December 24, 1798. : Flinders and Bass become the first Europeans to anchor in the Derwent River, Van Diemen's Land.*

Matthew Flinders and George Bass were early sea explorers who charted sections of Australia's coastline, adding valuable information to the current charts. In 1798, Bass explored along the southern coast of what would later become the colony of Victoria. His journeys led him to the belief that Van Diemen's Land (later Tasmania) was separate from the mainland. Governor Hunter wished for this theory to be proven conclusively, so he commissioned Flinders and Bass to circumnavigate Van Diemen's Land. The two men set out at dawn in the 'Norfolk' on 7 October 1798.

On 24 December 1798, Flinders and Bass entered the Derwent River. The ship anchored in Risdon Cove, and Flinders described the area as "Very beautiful country, with a rich and luxuriant soil".

*New Zealand History

Thursday, December 24, 1953. : 151 die in New Zealand as an express train plunges off a damaged bridge.*

Mount Ruapehu, at 2,797 metres high, is the highest point on New Zealand's North Island. One of the largest active volcanoes in New Zealand, it is part of Tongariro National Park. On Christmas Eve 1953, a lahar, or flow of rock, mud, water and other volcanic debris, swept down the valley towards the railway bridge over the Whangaehu River at Tangiwai. The lahar swept away the fourth pier of the railway bridge and damaged the fifth, creating a yawning gap in the bridge just ahead of the Wellington - Auckland express train.

At 10:21pm on 24 December 1953, the locomotive and the first six carriages plummeted through the gap in the bridge and into the raging lahar torrent below. The force of the torrent carried one carriage 8 kilometres, while some bodies were found 50 kilometres away. Of the 285 people on board, 151 were killed in the tragedy. More would have been killed but for the actions of the postmaster from Taihape, a town situated 10km away, who saw the damage to the bridge and attempted to warn the approaching train by running along the track waving a torch. An inquest found that the driver was able to apply the brakes before reaching the bridge, which no doubt prevented the entire train from plunging into the lahar torrent.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Thursday, December 24, 1818. : The Christmas carol 'Silent Night' is sung for the first time.*

Josef Mohr was a young priest serving as parish priest at St Nikolas Church in Oberndorf, Germany. Two days before Christmas 1818, the bellows in the church organ were found to be rotted through, possibly eaten by rats.

Needing music that could still be appreciated by the congregation, Mohr wrote a poem. He then asked the church organist and choirmaster, Franz-Xaver Gruber, if he could set it to music which the two men could sing, accompanied by Mohr on the guitar. Late on Christmas Eve, the men practised the song for the first time, and performed it for Mass. The song that Mohr penned was "Silent Night", one of the world's most enduring Christmas carols, and it was first sung on 24 December 1818.    

*Wednesday, December 24, 1913. : Dozens are crushed to death in a stampede at a Christmas party for copper miners in Michigan.*

Coal mining has always been a dangerous occupation, with working conditions unhealthy and life-threatening. In 1913, workers at the Calumet & Hecla Mining Company copper mines, Michigan, USA, went on strike over their poor and dangerous working conditions and inadequate wages.

Despite the strike, the traditional Christmas Eve party was offered to the coal miners. On 24 December 1913, the workers and their families attended a Christmas party on the upper floor of Calumet's Italian Hall. Around 200 adults and 500 children were present when there was a cry of 'Fire!', and people stampeded for the stairways. In the rush, a couple fell, causing more to fall behind them; the result was a wall of human bodies clogging the staircase as terrified people continued to pour down the stairs. The weight of all the people crushed those at the bottom of the pile. In all, between 73 and 75 people died that day, 59 of them children. Most of them were Finnish immigrants.

There was no fire, and it was never established who had cried "Fire" and why, although much suspicion was cast upon members of the management at the coal mine. No arrests were ever made. Although Italian Hall was demolished in the 1980s, the tragedy remains strong in the folklore of the town. Singer-songwriter Woody Guthrie immortalised the event in his song "1913 Massacre".

*Tuesday, December 24, 1968. : American astronauts on Apollo 8 become the first men to transmit a Christmas Eve message from space.*

Whilst Apollo 11 is known as the first spacecraft to land men on the moon, earlier missions were vital in developing understanding of what the first lunar landing would entail. Apollo 8, launched on 21 December 1968, was the first manned flight to and from the moon. It was also the world's first manned flight to escape the influence of Earth's gravity.

On board were astronauts Frank Borman (Commander), James A Lovell Jr (Command Module Pilot) and William Anders (Lunar Module Pilot). Apollo 8's mission included testing various components during the twenty-hour lunar orbit, and returning photography of the lunar surface. Whilst in orbit around the moon on 24 December 1968, the crew transmitted a Christmas Eve television broadcast that is believed to be one of the most watched of all time. Apollo 8 returned to Earth on 27 December 1968.


----------



## Pam

24th December

1828 William Burke who, with his partner William Hare, dug up the dead and murdered to sell the corpses for dissection, went on trial in Edinburgh. The other bodysnatcher, William Hare, had turned King's evidence and was therefore not brought to trial.

1914 A German monoplane dropped a single bomb on Dover, the first ever to be dropped on British soil. It landed on a rectory garden and blew out the house windows.

2013 Alan Turing, the World War Two codebreaker at Bletchley Park was granted a Royal pardon over his homosexuality conviction. The work done at Bletchley Park, particularly the codebreaking feats of Alan Turing, were credited with shortening the Second World War by several years.


----------



## moviequeen1

1777
explorer,James Cook discovers Kiritimati also known as Christmas Island
1851
fire destroys 35,000 books at U.S. Congressional library in Washington,DC
1889
Daniel Strover&William Hance patent bicycle with back pedal break


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Monday, December 25, 1826. : British occupation of Western Australia begins.*

The area of Western Australia where Albany now stands was first discovered by George Vancouver in 1791. After being sent to explore the southern coastline of Australia, Vancouver first made landfall at Cape Leeuwin, then travelled southeast. On 28 September 1791, he discovered an excellent harbour which he named "King George the Third's Sound", later shortened to King George's Sound or, as it is now, King George Sound. Vancouver formally claimed this land as British territory on 29 September 1791.

British occupation of King George's Sound, the first settlement in Western Australia, did not begin until 1826. At that time, the western third of Australia was unclaimed by any country, and there were fears that France would stake its claim. To prevent this, Governor Darling of New South Wales sent Major Edmund Lockyer, with troops and 23 convicts, to establish a settlement at King George Sound. They arrived in the brig 'Amity' on Christmas Day, 25 December 1826. Lockyer initially named the site Frederickstown after His Royal Highness, Duke of York & Albany, Frederick Augustus – second son of King George III.

*Sunday, December 25, 1859. : The rabbits responsible for Australia's current rabbit plague are introduced.*

Rabbits were brought to Australia on the First Fleet but did not cause any problems for the first few years of the colony's settlement. Possibly their numbers were kept down by the native carnivorous marsupial, or dasyurid, population and dingoes. Archaeological evidence of early foodstuffs from the late 18th century shows no sign that rabbits were eaten regularly or hunted for sport. Although rabbits became popular as pets and for hunting around Sydney in the 1840s, there is no evidence that their population proliferated. However, by 1827, rabbits that were introduced into the Tasmanian colony were noted by a local newspaper to be in their thousands.

Thomas Austin was the owner of the property "Barwon Downs" near Winchelsea, Victoria. He is credited with introducing rabbits into Australia, leading to their current numbers of an estimated 200 million. Austin was a member of the Acclimatisation Society, a group which believed in introducing exotic species into new locations around the world. Austin imported 21 European rabbits for hunting, releasing them on 25 December 1859. Within two decades, the rabbits had bred and become a local pest as conditions in Australia were ideal for them to breed, and there were not large numbers of predators to keep their population down. By the turn of the century, they had reached plague proportions in many parts of Australia.    

*Wednesday, December 25, 1974. : Cyclone Tracy leaves Darwin, in Australia's Northern Territory, in tatters.*

Darwin, the capital city of the Northern Territory, is located on Australia's far north-western coastline. With its tropical climate, it is regularly threatened by cyclones during the summer monsoon season. On 24 December 1974, Cyclone Tracy moved in. On Christmas Day, 25 December 1974, the cyclone left Darwin in shreds. The cyclone passed directly over Darwin just after midnight, with its 'eye' centred on the airport and northern suburbs. The wind gauge at Darwin Airport officially recorded winds of 217 kilometres per hour before being blown away itself. Unofficial estimates suggest that the wind speed actually reached 300 kilometres per hour.

Cyclone Tracy was a category 4 storm whilst still out at sea, but there is some evidence to suggest that it had reached category 5 status when it made landfall. Officially, 71 people were killed, and 9,000 homes destroyed, out of a city of 43,500 people living in 12,000 residences. Many buildings were not built to withstand cyclonic forces, despite being in the cyclone belt. Of the people aboard the 22 vessels at sea when the cyclone struck, 16 were never found.

Most of Darwin's residents were evacuated following the devastation, and many of them never returned. However, Darwin was rebuilt according to new building codes, and it is now regarded as a modern multicultural city of around 100,000 people. Another significant development which came from the cyclone was that of the Northern Territory's self-government. Until 1974, the Northern Territory had minimal self-government, with a federal minister being responsible for the Territory from Canberra. However, the cyclone and subsequent response highlighted problems with this arrangement that led directly to the decision of Prime Minister Malcolm Fraser to grant the Territory self-government in 1978.    

*Tuesday, December 25, 2001. : Bushfires that would continue for three weeks begin in Sydney.*

Bushfires are common in Summer in Australia. Warmer weather in spring generates strong vegetation growth, and after a protracted dry period, such vegetation becomes a tinder-box waiting to be ignited.

The winter and spring of 2001 had been drier than usual in New South Wales, and the month of December had been hot and dry. On Christmas Day, 25 December 2001, bushfires started in the Sydney area. The failure of campers to extinguish a campfire in Cabbage Tree Rd, Grose Vale is believed to have been the cause of the initial fire. Strong westerly winds fanned the flames, sending burning embers to ignite more vegetation. Temperatures soared as high as 45 degrees Celsius in some areas. Arsonists contributed to further fires. By the end of the day, over 100 bushfires were burning across the region. For three days, the city of Sydney smothered under a pall of black smoke. The worst affected areas were Lane Cove National Park, the Royal National Park & Blue Mountains National Park, where over 3000 square kilometres of bushland was burnt out. 180 homes were destroyed.

Bushfires across the state continued for another three weeks, affecting travellers and killing livestock and native animals north and south of Sydney. Surprisingly, there were no human fatalities.

*Thursday, December 25, 2008. : An Australian is reported to have been arrested for trying to smuggle animal mummies out of Egypt.*

On 25 December 2008, Australian newspapers reported that a 61-year-old man from Victoria had been arrested in Cairo, Egypt, for trying to smuggle two animal mummies out of the country. Frank Bottaro, an antiques dealer from Melbourne, was arrested at Cairo International Airport, while on his way to Thailand.

Mummifying animals was common practice in ancient Egypt. The two mummies, a cat and an ibis dating back to 300 BC, were found among Bottaro's luggage. Also found in his luggage were nineteen religious figurines wrapped as gifts and placed among souvenir ceramic pots in Bottaro's suitcase. They were figurines of the ancient Egyptian gods of Horus, a falcon-headed being, and Thoth, who was revered for giving the Egyptians the gift of hieroglyphic writing. The artifacts confiscated from the man weighed about 5.5kg in total.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Friday, December 25, 0336. : Christians around the world celebrate the birth of Christ.*

The birth of Jesus Christ is recorded in the Christian Bible, in the gospels of Matthew and Luke. Despite the fact that Christians celebrate the birth of Christ on December 25, there is very little evidence to suggest that He was born on that date. It is more likely that Christians substituted an already-existing pagan festival with their own Christmas festival, or "Mass of Christ".

History records that December 25 was originally the culmination of Saturnalia, a winter solstice celebration honouring Saturn, the Roman god of agriculture. Many Romans also celebrated the solstice on December 25 with festivities in honour of the rebirth of Sol Invictus, the "Invincible Sun god", or with rituals to glorify Mithra, the ancient Persian god of light. December 25 was adopted in the fourth century as a Christian holiday by the Roman Emperor Constantine, who converted to christianity in 312, to encourage a common religious festival for both the Christians and the Pagans. The first mention of December 25 as the date of Jesus' birth is found in an early Roman calendar from A.D. 336.

*Monday, December 25, 1758. : The sighting of Halley's Comet establishes the fact that it returns in a 76-year loop.*

Halley's Comet, officially designated 1P/Halley, is from the Kuiper belt and visits the inner solar system in a 76-year orbit. Its nucleus is potato-shaped, with dimensions around 8 by 8 by 16 kilometres. Its surface is composed largely of carbon, and other elements include water, carbon monoxide, methane, ammonia, other hydrocarbons, iron, and sodium.

A series of sightings of a particular comet seeming to have similar elements, resulted in the theory that the comets were all the same one. The comet in question was observed in 1531 by Petrus Apianus, then again in 1607, observed by Johannes Kepler in Prague. Edmond Halley's observation of the comet in 1682 led him to theorise on the possibility that the same comet reappeared every 75-76 years. Halley calculated that it would next appear in 1757, which was close, although it was first sighted on 25 December 1758 by Johann Georg Palitzsch, a German farmer and amateur astronomer. The delay was caused by the attraction of Jupiter and Saturn, and was in fact computed by a team of three French mathematicians, Alexis Clairault, Joseph Lalande, and Nicole-Reine Lepaute, prior to its return.

Following Halley's calculations, earlier visits of comets were noted in historical records. Chinese astronomers observed the comet's appearance in 240 BC and possibly as early as 2467 BC. Halley's Comet reappeared in 1835, 1910 and 1986. It is due to return next in 2061.


----------



## Tish

*Internet

Tuesday, December 25, 1990. : The first successful communication between an HTTP client and server over the Internet spawns the World Wide Web.*

The Internet and World Wide Web have revolutionised modern life. Now, by pressing a few buttons on the computer, all your physical needs and wants can be met. But where and when did it all begin?

In the 1980s, English physicist Tim Berners-Lee was a software consultant at the European Organization for Nuclear Research (better known as CERN). He graduated from the Queen's College at Oxford University, England in 1976. He built his first computer with a soldering iron and an old television.

In March 1989, Berners-Lee gave his supervisor, Mike Sendall, a document entitled "Information Management: a Proposal". Tim Berners-Lee and Anders Berglund, both researchers at CERN, saw the need for a system of electronic document exchange. This proposal was an attempt to help make scientific papers readable on a large number of incompatible computer systems. Berners-Lee's creation was fueled by a highly personal vision of the Web as a powerful force for social change and individual creativity. An open, non-proprietary, and free format for all people to use. Unfortunately, CERN remained unconvinced, and another 2 proposals were shelved as an interesting idea only. It wasn't until 25 December 1990 that the first successful communication between an HTTP client and server via the Internet was achieved. And the realisation of the dream which continued to drive Tim for the next 3 years as he tried to convince people to use his invention. Robert Cailliau was a young student staff student at CERN who assisted Tim in his endeavours, and it should be noted that he was instrumental in seeing this now popular medium reach the populace.


----------



## Pam

25th December

1013 - Sweyn Forkbeard was declared King of England. The father of King Canute, Sweyn ruled until his death on 3rd February 1014, but was never crowned.

1066 William the Conqueror, the first Norman King of England, was crowned at Westminster Abbey.

1176 The first Esiteddfod (Festival of the Arts) took place at Cardigan Castle.

1652 The Puritan government ordered all churches to remain closed on Christmas Day.

1866 The US yacht Henrietta sailed into Cowes harbour on the Isle of Wight, and thus became the winner of the first Transatlantic Yacht Race.

1950 The Stone of Scone, the Scottish coronation stone which had been in Westminster Abbey for 650 years was stolen by Scottish nationalists. The Stone, weighing 458 lb (208kg) was said to have been taken from Scotland by Edward I.


----------



## moviequeen1

1741,astronomer,Anders Celsius introduces the centigrade scale
1818
Handel's "Messiah' premieres in U.S. in Boston,Mass
"Silent Night' was performed for the 1st time at the Church of St,Nikolaus in Oberndorf, Austria
1962
"To Kill A Mockingbird' film adaptation of Harper Lee's Nobel Prize winning novel is released
Gregory Peck stars as  lawyer'Atticus Finch',he would win Best Actor Academy Award for his performance.Horton Foote also  won for Best Screenplay.This was actor Robert Duvall's screen debut as 'Boo Radley'


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Wednesday, December 26, 1945. : The first Sydney to Hobart yacht race is held.*

The Sydney to Hobart yacht race is a major Australian event held annually on Boxing Day. Hosted by the Cruising Yacht Club of Australia, the race starts in Sydney on Boxing Day and finishes in Hobart, a distance of 1167km, or 630 nautical miles.

The first race was held on 26 December 1945, and included nine starters. The inaugural race winner was "Rani". Initially intended to be a cruise between the two cities, the race has grown over the years to attract international interest, with maxi-yachts from the US, the UK and Europe competing.

*Friday, December 26, 1947. : The territory of Heard and McDonald Islands is transferred from Britain to Australia.*

Heard Island and McDonald Islands together form one of Australia's external, offshore territories. Located in the Southern Ocean, about 4 100 km southwest of Perth and 1 700 km from Antarctica, they are the world's only volcanically active subantarctic islands. Mawson Peak, with an elevation of 2 745m, is situated on Heard island and is the highest peak in any Australian territory. Regarded as one of the world's wildest and most remote places, the territory has the distinction of being one of very few places where no known species has been introduced directly by Man. This is despite the fact that sealers regularly occupied Heard Island between 1855 and 1929.

Heard Island was believed to have first been sighted by British sealer Peter Kemp in 1833, and he is thought to have entered it on his 1833 navigation charts. The island was named after American Captain John Heard who, in December 1853, reported sighting the island a month earlier. Six weeks later, Captain William McDonald discovered the nearby McDonald Islands.

In 1910, the United Kingdom made a formal claim to Heard Island. They remained as British possessions until 26 December 1947, when effective government, administration and control of Heard and McDonald Islands was transferred to Australia.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Friday, December 26, 2003. : The Iranian city of Bam and its ancient Citadel are razed in an earthquake which kills 50,000.*

The city of Bam lies in the Kerman Province of Iran, about 1000km southeast of Tehran, near the Lut desert. Bam city is believed to have been founded during the Parthian empire which ruled from 250 BCE to 226 CE. Central to the city was the Bam Citadel, the world's largest adobe structure, believed to have dated back to before 500 BC and remaining in use until 1850 AD. Prior to 2003, the estimated population of Bam was 97,000.

At 5:26am local time on 26 December 2003, Bam was struck by an earthquake measuring 6.6 on the Richter scale. The epicentre was around 10 kilometres southwest of the city. Figures from January 17 indicate that 56,230 people were killed in the earthquake, which also destroyed 80 percent of the citadel and 70 percent of the city of Bam. Destruction was widespread as most buildings in the city were constructed also of adobe, and thus did not comply with earthquake regulations set in Iran in 1989. Many of the victims died because they suffocated from the dust released with the collapse of the adobe buildings. Another 29 serious aftershocks followed the initial quake.

Aid poured in from many countries to aid the homeless and to assist with the rebuilding of the ancient citadel. The city and the citadel are still being rebuilt.

*Sunday, December 26, 2004. : Hundreds of thousands of people die as a tsunami hits southern Asia.*

Boxing Day, 2004, will long be remembered as the day southern Asia was devastated. An earthquake under the sea near Aceh, north Indonesia, in the Indian Ocean, generated a huge tsunami - the biggest the world had seen for 40 years. The earthquake, known by the scientific community as the Sumatra-Andaman earthquake, registered 9.15 on the Richter scale. It hit at one minute before 8:00am, lifting the ocean floor by 40 metres and generating a gigantic wave which quickly built up and spread out, extending to thirteen countries. An estimated 230,000 people were killed, with at least 128,000 of them in Indonesia alone. Over one million were left homeless.

The wave, travelling at up to 800 kilometres per hour, hit the northern regions of the Indonesian island of Sumatra within fifteen minutes, while Sri Lanka, Thailand and the east coast of India were hit between 90 minutes and two hours later. Somalia was struck about seven hours later. Other countries hit included Bangladesh, Malaysia, the Maldives, the Seychelles and the Indian-owned Andaman and Nicobar Islands. Some 8,500 km away, the coastal village of Struisbaai in South Africa, a 1.5 m "high tide" surged onshore about 16 hours after the quake.

The rest of the world was quick to respond with aid which eventually totalled around 12 billion dollars. Even now, reconstruction of the devastated areas is still continuing, and many thousands remain homeless.


----------



## Tish

*Special Days

Tuesday, December 26, 1871. : Today is Boxing Day, also known as St Stephen's Day.*

December 26 is known as Boxing Day in England and other countries in the Commonwealth, but it is unknown when it first began. It was gazetted as a national holiday in England, Wales, Ireland and Canada in 1871.

The holiday appears to have originated in the mid nineteenth century in England. Some historians believe the name 'Boxing Day' came about because this was when the boxes placed in churches where parishioners deposited alms (coins) for the poor were opened. The contents were distributed on December 26, which is also the Feast of St Stephen, who was the first Christian martyr. Others believe that the Boxing Day tradition originated as a holiday for members of the upper class to give boxes containing food, clothing or money to tradespeople and servants, in much the same way that many employers offer their employees bonuses today. These gifts were usually given in boxes; hence the name 'Boxing Day".


----------



## Pam

26th December

1791 The birth of Charles Babbage, English mathematician, philosopher, and mechanical engineer who originated the idea of a programmable computer.

1900 A relief crew arrived at the lighthouse on the Flannan Isles, in the Outer Hebrides of Scotland, only to find that the previous crew of three lighthouse keepers had all disappeared without a trace. The mystery has never been resolved, but rumours and myths still abound.

2013 More people accessed the BBCiplayer on tablets than on computers for the first time, after thousands had unwrapped new devices for Christmas. Over the festive period, there were 1.96 million requests for Doctor Who's Christmas special The Time of the Doctor in which Peter Capaldi arrived to succeed Matt Smith.


----------



## moviequeen1

1799
George Washington was eulogized by Col Henry Lee who said 'he was 1st in war,1st in peace,1st in hearts of his countrymen'
1878
Wanamakers,a dept store in Philadelphia was the 1st store to have electric lights installed
1973
"The Exorcist' based on the book& screenplay by William Beatty starring Linda Blair,Max Von Sydow was rated X was 1st 'horror' movie to be nominated for Best Picture at Academy Awards
2018
American,Colin O'Brady became the 1st person to cross Antartica solo& unassisted for 54 days by the Ross Ice Shelf


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Tuesday, December 27, 1803. : Convict William Buckley escapes, spawning the Australian phrase "Buckley's chance".*

William Buckley was born in Marton, Cheshire, England in 1780. He arrived in Australia as a convict, and was a member of the first party of Europeans to attempt the first settlement at Sorrento, on the Mornington Peninsula, Victoria. On 27 December 1803, soon after his arrival, he escaped from custody.

Despite the friendliness of the local indigenous Wathaurong people, Buckley was concerned they might turn hostile, and initially chose to try to survive on his own. However, he soon realised his inability to fend for himself in the harsh bushland, and he sought out the Wathaurong again. On his way, he happened upon a spear stuck in the grave of a recently deceased member of the tribe; the Aborigines, finding him with the spear, believed he was their tribal member returned from the dead, and greeted his appearance with feasting and a corroboree. Buckley spent the next 32 years living among the indigenous Wathaurong people. Bridging the cultural gap between Europeans and Aborigines, he gained many valuable bush skills and was a crucial factor in reconciliation in those early days. To keep the peace between the two races, Buckley gave himself up to free settler John Batman's landing party on 7 July 1835.

Ultimately, Buckley was pardoned and became a respected civil servant. The Australian saying "Buckley's chance" means to have a very slim chance, and was spawned by his amazing story of survival in the bush.

*Born on this day

Friday, December 27, 1822. : Biologist and chemist, Louis Pasteur, is born.*

Louis Pasteur was born on 27 December 1822 in Dole, Jura, France. Known as the founder of microbiology, he moved into this field when he discovered the role of bacteria in fermentation. His experiments with bacteria conclusively disproved the theory of spontaneous generation and led to the theory that infection is caused by germs. Extrapolating from this knowledge, Pasteur then developed a process in which liquids such as milk were heated to kill all bacteria and moulds already present within them. This process became known as pasteurisation.

Recognising that infectious diseases are caused by microorganisms, Pasteur's research soon led others to investigate sterilisation, disinfection, vaccines, and eventually antibiotics. Pasteur created and tested vaccines for diphtheria, cholera, yellow fever, plague, rabies, anthrax, and tuberculosis.

Suffering from strokes since the age of 46, Pasteur eventually died in 1895 from complications as a result of these strokes.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Friday, December 27, 1675. : King Charles II of England issues a proclamation suppressing coffee houses.*

The first record of a public coffee house can be found in 1475, when the first known coffee shop, the Kiva Han, was opened in the Turkish city of Constantinople (now Istanbul). The popularity of coffee, and coffee houses, quickly spread, with Britain opening its first such establishment in 1652.

Coffeehouses were commonly frequented by members of the social upper-class of businessmen. They soon became meeting spots for intellectuals and, as Charles saw it, potential political subversives. Thus, on 27 December 1675, he issued a "Proclamation Suppressing Coffee-Houses". The proclamation sought to prohibit "scandalous papers, books and libels from being read in them" and to prevent the coffee-houses from allowing their patrons freedom of speech or the right to express dissatisfaction with the government.

Twelve days later, the edict was withdrawn, on 8 January 1676. Its withdrawal was forced because the proclamation denied basic human rights: it had also become the subject of considerable ridicule.

*Tuesday, December 27, 1831. : Charles Darwin, who developed the theory of natural selection, commences his 5 year voyage on the HMS Beagle.*

British naturalist Charles Robert Darwin was born on 12 February 1809 in Shrewsbury, England. Darwin's claim to fame is his publication of "On the Origin of Species by Means of Natural Selection, or the Preservation of Favoured Races in the Struggle for Life". The book put forth Darwin's theory of evolutionary selection, which expounded that survival or extinction of populations of organisms is determined by the process of natural selection, achieved through that population's ability to adapt to its environment. Ultimately, by following Darwin's theory of evolution to its conclusion, the controversial book suggested that man evolved from apes. Although Darwin is given the credit for the theory of evolution, he developed the theory out of the writings of his grandfather Erasmus. Large sections from Erasmus’s major work, ‘Zoonomia or the Laws of Organic Life’ are repeated in Darwin’s ‘Origin of Species’. There is evidence to suggest that many of the other ideas Charles proposed, such as the concept of modern biological evolution, including natural selection, were borrowed from ideas that had already been published by other scientists.

It was whilst studying medicine at Edinburgh University that Darwin developed his interest in natural history. On 27 December 1831, Darwin boarded the HMS Beagle to commence his five-year journey of scientific exploration. On this voyage, he collected a variety of wildlife and fossils, studying them to gradually develop his theory of natural selection.

During the voyage, the HMS Beagle visited ports along both the eastern and western coasts of South America. It continued on to New Zealand and Australia, Cape Town in South Africa and back to South America before returning to England. Interestingly, on this voyage, Darwin took a giant Galapagos Tortoise from the Galapagos Islands as a pet. This reptile ended up in Australia where it finally died in 2006, well over 170 years old.    


*Thursday, December 27, 1979. : Soviet troops storm the Presidential Palace in Kabul, Afghanistan, killing President Hafizullah Amin.*

Afghanistan has a long history of violence and unrest. The catalyst to the Soviet invasion of 1979 was the growth of the communist People's Democratic Party of Afghanistan (PDPA), which had close ties to the Soviet Union. Following years of coups and seizing of power by various parties, the PDPA imposed a Marxist-style "reform" program, which led to revolts and unrest among the various classes of Afghans. In December 1978, Moscow signed a bilateral treaty of cooperation with Afghanistan, which meant that the current regime became dependent on Soviet military equipment and advisers. Soviet advice to stabilise government in Afghanistan met with resistance and tensions between the two countries increased.

On 27 December 1979 700 KGB spetsnaz special forces troops dressed in Afghan uniforms stormed the Presidential Palace in Kabul, killing President Hafizullah Amin. On that day, Soviet ground forces also invaded from the north. It was intended that such action would end the factional struggles within the PDPA. However, the Afghans mounted a resistance movement which ultimately meant that the Soviet-Afghan war continued for ten years. The war did not end until Soviet troops finally withdrew from the area in February 1989.    

*Tuesday, December 27, 1983. : Pope John Paul II visits the man who attempted to assassinate him almost two years earlier.*

Pope John Paul II was elected to the papacy following the death of the popular "Smiling Pope", Pope John Paul, after just 33 days in office. Cardinal Karol Wojtyla of Poland took the name of Pope John Paul II in deference to his predecessor. At just 58 years old, the new Pope became the youngest pope to be elected in the twentieth century.

A major theme of John Paul II's papacy was his fight for freedom of religion in the Communist bloc and during his term as Pope, he was significant for his contribution to the fall of Communism in Eastern Europe. On 13 May 1981, the Pope was shot and seriously wounded while passing through St Peter's Square in Rome in an open car. The Pope was rushed by ambulance to Rome's Gemelli Hospital, where he underwent surgery as the bullet had entered his abdomen, narrowly missing vital organs.

The would-be assassin was 23-year-old escaped Turkish murderer Mehmet Ali Agca. Bystanders quickly overcame Agca and detained him until police arrived. Four days later, the Pope offered forgiveness from his hospital bed. Agca was sentenced to life imprisonment. On 27 December 1983, Pope John Paul II personally visited his would-be assassin in a meeting that lasted 20 minutes. The Pope never revealed the nature of their discussion. He merely stated, What we talked about will have to remain a secret between him and me. I spoke to him as a brother whom I have pardoned and who has my complete trust."


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 27th
1932
Radio City Music Hall in NYC opens
1945
The World Bank was established with an agreement from 28 countries


----------



## Pam

27th December

1836 The deadliest avalanche in British history took place, not in the mountains of Scotland or Wales as you may expect, but in the town of Lewes, Sussex, just a few miles from the south coast of England. 

On Christmas Eve 1836 a huge storm blew up over southern England. Heavy snowfall and gale force winds combined to produce blizzards and massive snow drifts.

Boulder Row, a row of seven workers’ cottages on South Street, stood at the foot of Cliffe Hill. These houses were ‘poor houses’ and were owned by South Malling Parish.

It soon became obvious to passers-by that the cottages were in danger from this huge overhang of snow. They alerted the residents and advised them to move out until the snow had melted. The residents refused, even when on 26th December, a large fall of snow from the clifftop fell onto a nearby timber yard, destroying it and sweeping it into the River Ouse.

The following day (27th December) at 10.15am the inevitable happened; the huge weight of snow fell, swamping the cottages of Boulder Row below. At least 8 people were killed.

1918 A British sovereign welcomed an American Presdent to Britain for the first time when King George V and Queen Mary met President and Mrs Wilson at Charing Cross Railway Station then escorted them to Buckingham Palace.

1977 Thousads of people flocked to UK cinemas to watch the long-awaited blockbuster, Star Wars.


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Wednesday, December 28, 1836. :   The Proclamation announcing the creation of the colony of South Australia is read by its first Governor.*

Explorer Matthew Flinders was the first European to investigate the possibilities for settlement on South Australia's coast, doing so in 1802. Following Captain Charles Sturt's 1929 discovery that the mighty Murray River flowed from New South Wales right to the ocean off the southern coast of the continent, interest in establishing a southern colony increased. Such a colony would help to consolidate Great Britain's claim on the continent, and offset French interests in the region. The South Australian Colonisation Act was passed by the British Parliament in 1834, and the first settlers arrived in 1836.

South Australia had been officially proclaimed on 19 February 1836 in England, but the proclamation was not made in South Australia until later that year. The first Governor of South Australia, John Hindmarsh, arrived in the new colony on the HMS Buffalo, on the same day he read the official proclamation. He was accompanied only by free settlers, as no convicts were ever accommodated in the southern colony. The Old Gum Tree at Glenelg North, South Australia, was the location of the reading of the Proclamation by Governor Hindmarsh on 28 December 1836.

Every year, South Australia officially celebrates 28 December as Proclamation Day.


*Saturday, December 28, 1850. : Henry Parkes establishes the 'Empire' newspaper, later giving rise to his prominent political career.*

Henry Parkes was born in Warwickshire, England, on 27 May 1815. A failed business venture prompted him to seek passage with his wife to Australia, and he arrived in Sydney in 1839. Moving up from a position of farmer's labourer, to clerk, to managing his own business, a number of failed ventures indicated that he did not have good business acumen.

Parkes established the "Empire" newspaper on 28 December 1850. Initially a weekly paper, it was soon being circulated daily. Although loyal to the British Empire, Parkes aimed to present an honest, independent journal that would not hesitate to identify flaws in the government. His vocal, but fair, criticism increased his prominence, and despite his lack of good business sense, it placed him in a position where he himself could be heard in government. Parkes was first elected to the New South Wales Parliament in 1854, was Premier of New South Wales several times between 1872 and 1891, and was knighted in 1877.

Although loyal to Britain, Parkes was a staunch supporter of the Australian culture and identity. As a politician, he is perhaps best remembered for his famous Tenterfield Oration, delivered on 24 October 1889, at the Tenterfield School of Arts. In this speech, he advocated the Federation of the six Australian colonies. Parkes convened the 1890 Federation Conference and subsequently the 1891 National Australasian Convention. He proposed the name Commonwealth of Australia for the new nation.

*Thursday, December 28, 1989. : Thirteen are killed as Newcastle, New South Wales, is hit by an earthquake.*

Significant earthquakes in Australia are rare; however, on 28 December 1989, an exception to the norm occurred. Australia's sixth-largest city, Newcastle, situated on the mid New South Wales coast, was hit at 10:27am by an earthquake measuring 5.6 on the Richter scale. Effects of the quake were felt throughout central-eastern New South Wales. There were reports of damage to buildings in Scone, Gladstone and Sydney, the latter some 800km away. The shaking was even felt in tall buildings, in places over 5000km away.

Thirteen people were killed, and 35,000 homes, 147 schools and 3,000 other structures in the region collapsed. Most damage, and the highest death toll, occurred at the Newcastle Workers Club when walls and multiple floors collapsed, dropping 300 tonnes of concrete onto the ground-floor car park. Nine people were killed in this one location alone.

A US report on the earthquake suggested that the disaster was caused by stress resulting from 200 years of underground coal mining. Australian geoscientists disagree, claiming that the Hunter Valley has been prone to minor earthquakes for years. Other evidence suggests that the hypocentre of the earthquake lay too deep underground - 12 kilometres - for it to have been caused by mining.

_(I was actually living in Newcastle during the Earthquake and I still believe it was the stress of coal mining)_


----------



## Tish

*World History

Friday, December 28, 1612. : Galileo becomes the first astronomer to observe Neptune, but catalogues it as a star.*

Galileo Galilei was an Italian astrologer, physicist and astronomer. Born on 15 February 1564 in Pisa, Italy, he is best known for his improvements to the telescope, and his own subsequent celestial observations. He pioneered the use of quantitative experiments, analysing results mathematically - a legacy passed on to him through the influence of his father, a renowned mathematician of his time. Many of Galileo's experiments have been reconstructed and authenticated in modern times.

Galileo's achievements in the field of astronomy include his discovery of Jupiter's four largest moons - Io, Europa, Callisto and Ganymede. He was also one of the first Europeans to observe sunspots, and the first to report lunar mountains and craters, deduced from the patterns of light and shadow on the Moon's surface. He concluded that the surface of the Moon was rough and uneven, rather than the perfect sphere that Aristotle claimed. Galileo observed the Milky Way, previously believed to be nebulous, and found it to be a multitude of stars, packed so densely that they appeared to be clouds from Earth. He also located many other stars too distant to be visible with the naked eye.

On 28 December 1612, Galileo became the first astronomer to observe the planet Neptune. Initially cataloguing it as a fixed star, Galileo considered the 8th planet as unremarkable, and it hardly warranted a mention in his copious notes.    


*Sunday, December 28, 1879. : 75 people are killed when the Tay Bridge in Scotland collapses during a violent storm.*

Tay Bridge, spanning the Firth of Tay in Scotland, was designed by railway engineer Thomas Bouch, and completed in February 1878. The Tay Bridge was nearly two miles long, consisted of 85 spans and at the time of its construction was the longest bridge in the world. Considered a magnificent feat of engineering, its construction earned Bouch a knighthood.

During a violent storm on the evening of 28 December 1879, the central navigation spans of the bridge collapsed into the Firth of Tay at Dundee. A train travelling along the single rail track plunged into the firth, killing 75 people on board. On board was the son-in-law of engineer Bouch. An inquiry into the disaster determined that the piers and wind bracing had not been properly constructed. Sir Thomas Bouch was held chiefly to blame for the collapse in not making adequate allowance for wind loading. Also, the cylindrical cast iron columns supporting the thirteen longest spans of the bridge, which were each 75m in height, were of insufficient quality for their purpose.

A second bridge was subsequently built, and opened on 13 July 1887. This bridge is still in use today; stumps of the piers from the original bridge still stand alongside the new bridge, a silent testimony to the tragedy of 1879.


*Saturday, December 28, 1957. : The two-millionth Volkswagen is produced.*

The name 'Volkswagen' which translates literally as "people's car" is the name of an automobile manufacturer based in Wolfsburg, Germany. The VW Type 1, better known as the Beetle or Bug or Käfer (in German), is a small family car and probably the best known car made by Volkswagen. During the Beetle's production which commenced in 1938 and ended in 2003, over 21 million Beetles in the original design were made. One of the most affordable cars, it established a firm reputation for reliability and sturdiness.

On 28 December 1957, the two millionth Volkswagen was completed. The humble "people's car" went on much further to surpass other popular cars in production. In February 1972, the Volkswagen Beetle surpassed the previous production record set by the Model T Ford, to become the most heavily produced car in history.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 28th
1612
astronomer/physicist,Galielo Galilei sees & records a 'fixed star' not realizing  Neptune is a planet
1849
M Jolly-Bellin discovers dry cleaning when he accidentally upsets a lamp.The lamp contained turpentine&oil that fell on his clothing,could see the dry cleaning effect
1973
Pres. Richard Nixon signed into law the Endangered Species Act
1981
the 1st U.S. test tube baby,Elizabeth Jordan Carr was born in Norfolk,VA
2008
The Detroit Lions become the 1st NFL football team not to win any games in the 16 game season


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Tuesday, December 29, 1998. : Six die as fierce storms batter Australia's annual Sydney to Hobart yacht race.*

The Sydney to Hobart yacht race is a major Australian event held annually on Boxing Day. Hosted by the Cruising Yacht Club of Australia, the race starts in Sydney on Boxing Day and finishes in Hobart, a distance of 1167km. The first race was held on 26 December 1945.

In 1998, the race was marred by tragedy when weather conditions caused five boats to sink, resulting in 6 deaths. Out of 115 boats that started the race, only 44 made it to Hobart. The winning yacht "Sayonara" was five hours outside the race record, finishing in a little over two days and 19 hours. A coronial enquiry criticised race management for taking insufficient safety precautions, given the adverse conditions. Questions were asked as to why race organisers had not delayed the start of the race, knowing the adverse weather conditions. The Australian Bureau of Meteorology was also criticised for not doing more to alert the race organisers of an upgraded forecast on the severe storm offshore near the New South Wales-Victoria border nearly a day before the fleet was due there.


*Born on this day

Monday, December 29, 1800. : Charles Goodyear, inventor of vulcanised rubber, is born.*

Charles Goodyear was born on 29 December 1800. Goodyear became famous for accidentally discovering the process of vulcanisation of rubber when he dropped some rubber mixed with sulfur on a hot stove. Vulcanisation, or curing, of rubber is a chemical process in which rubber molecules become locked together to a greater or lesser extent, making the bulk material harder, more durable and more resistant to chemical attack. The process also alters the surface of the material from a stickiness that adheres to other materials, to a smooth soft surface.

Goodyear did not benefit from his invention as Englishman Thomas Hancock copied his idea and attained a British patent for the process before Goodyear applied for a British patent. However, vulcanised rubber was later made into tyres emblazoned with Goodyear's name. The Goodyear Tyre and Rubber Company adopted the Goodyear name because of its activities in the rubber industry, but it has no other links to Charles Goodyear and his family.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Tuesday, December 29, 1170. : Archbishop of Canterbury and early Christian martyr, Thomas Becket, is assassinated.*

Thomas Becket, Archbishop of Canterbury, is believed to have been born around 21 December 1118 at Cheapside, London. Educated at Merton Priory, he entered the service of Archbishop Theobald, who appointed him to the Archdeaconry of Canterbury. In 1155, King Henry II made him Chancellor of England, and in this position, Becket became the King's confidant and trusted friend and advisor. However, after being elected to the position of Archbishop of Canterbury, Becket began to see the conflict of interest between the King's authority and that of the Church.

Becket clashed with Henry II over complete exemption of the Church from all civil jurisdiction, with undivided control of the clergy, freedom of appeal, and the acquisition and security of an independent fund of church property. He preferred to accept exile rather than any compromise with Henry II over the rights of the Church. Thus, Becket fled to France to appeal to the Pope, and threatened the King with excommunication. He returned to England, but became embroiled in a six-year conflict during which the King defied Becket and the Pope by causing his eldest son to be crowned by the Archbishop of York. The Pope suspended the Archbishop of York and the other Bishops who had taken part in the ceremony. This issue caused Henry II to utter, "Is there no one who will rid me of this turbulent priest?" Taking this as a blessing from the King to murder Becket, on the night of 29 December 1170, four knights made their way to Canterbury Cathedral, where they assassinated him.

Becket was subsequently recognised as a martyr for the cause of the Church. He was canonised in 1173.


*Friday, December 29, 1876. : The Ashtabula River Railroad Disaster, the worst rail accident in American history, occurs.*

The Ashtabula River Railroad Bridge was the first Howe-type wrought iron truss bridge to be built. Designed by Charles Collins and Amasa Stone and completed in 1865, the bridge crossed the Ashtabula River near Ashtabula, Ohio.

The Ashtabula area had received heavy snow at the time of the disaster. On 29 December 1876, the Pacific Express of the Lake Shore and Michigan Southern Railway line departed Erie, Pennsylvania, making its way along the snowed-in railway line. At about 7:00pm, as the Pacific Express crossed a bridge over the Ashtabula River about 91 m from the railroad station at Ashtabula, a loud cracking sound was heard. Suddenly, the bridge fractured and the train plunged 21m onto the frozen river.

Leading locomotive, the "Socrates", made it across the bridge, but the second locomotive, the "Columbia", and 11 railcars fell into the ravine below, then exploded into a fireball. The fire melted the ice of the river, and the carriages sank further into the river, making rescue all but impossible. Of 159 passengers and crew aboard the train, 64 people were injured and 92 were killed or died later from injuries sustained in the crash or the ensuing inferno. 48 victims were unable to be identified due to the fire.

Within two years, both bridge designers had committed suicide, although there was some doubt whether Collins's fatal gunshot wound was actually self-inflicted. Later investigations suggested that the design was not at fault as much as fatigue of the cast iron lug pieces which were used to anchor the wrought iron bars of the truss together.    

*Sunday, December 29, 1940. : London is bombed during the 'Blitz', resulting in almost 3,000 civilian deaths.*

The Battle of Britain, or the Blitz, was an intense bombing campaign in England in World War II by the German air force, the Luftwaffe. The Blitz took its name from the German word Blitzkrieg, meaning 'Lightning War'. Prior to the attacks on England, the German air force had spent a month attempting to decimate the British air force. Failure to achieve this objective had resulted in the Blitz, designed to crush the morale of the British people. Hundreds of civilians were killed and many more injured in the initial attack on London which took place on 7 September 1940. The first raids were concentrated on the heavily populated East End, as about 300 bomber planes attacked the city over a 90 minute period.

There were many more attacks over cities and towns in England in the ensuing months. One of the largest single raids occurred on 29 December 1940, and killed almost 3000 civilians. In all, the Blitz lasted for over 8 months, killed about 43,000 civilians and destroyed over one million homes. During the Blitz, the Luftwaffe lost most of its experienced aircrew and hundreds of aircraft. By drawing the focus away from the British air force, it gave the RAF time to regroup and rebuild. Despite the Luftwaffe's best attempts, the British people never lost their morale or their fighting spirit.

*Friday, December 29, 1967. : Classic Star Trek episode "The Trouble With Tribbles" is aired for the first time.*

Star Trek, the science fiction series which went on to spawn many more spinoff series and films, was created by Gene Roddenberry and debuted on 8 September 1966. Set in the 23rd century, Star Trek follows the adventures of the Starship Enterprise and her crew. Initially, the series did not rate well, and only a sustained campaign by its devoted fans kept the series going through two more seasons.

One of Star Trek's most classic episodes, "The Trouble With Tribbles", first aired on 29 December 1967. In this episode, the Star Trek crew encountered a previously unknown species - small, cute, furry and voraciously hungry creatures which multiplied at an astronomical rate. The tribble episode was very popular, and the original tribbles became sought-after collectors' items, with many of the toys disappearing later from the series' props department. 500 tribbles were used in the episode and the tribble-maker, Jacqueline Cumere, was paid US$350.

Six Star Trek movies based around the characters of the original series were later developed, as well as a number of spin-off series. The first of the spinoff series, 'Star Trek: the Next Generation', premiered in 1987. The Tribbles returned in a later spinoff series, 'Star Trek: Deep Space Nine', in the episode entitled "Trials and Tribble-ations", during which the characters actually found themselves back in original Star Trek time. One of the scenes in the original tribble episode involved an avalanche of tribbles which took 8 takes to fall just right: this avalanche was alluded to later as two of the Deep Space Nine characters frantically dug through a pile of tribbles to locate a bomb.


----------



## Pam

29th December

1675 A proclamation by King Charles II was published that forbade coffee houses to operate after 10 January 1676 because ‘the Idle and Disaffected persons’ who frequent these establishment have led to ‘very evil and dangerous Effects’ and ‘malicious and scandalous reports to the defamation of His Majesties Government’

However, the proclamation was not popular. It was withdrawn on 8 January after outcry from the public and coffee, tea and chocolate merchants. 

1860 HMS Warrior, Britain's first seagoing iron-clad warship, was launched. She froze to the slipway when she was launched during London's coldest winter for 50 years and six tugs were required to haul her into the river.

2014 Christopher Hooson who stole an Android tablet from a Whitley Bay charity shop, only to try and donate it to them eight days later as it did not work, was recognised by staff from CCTV images. He was ordered to pay £85 costs and a £20 victim surcharge.


----------



## moviequeen1

1851
The 1st YMCA{Young Men's Christian Assocation} chapter opens in Boston,Mass
1949
KC2XAK of Bridgeport,Conn became the 1st ultrahigh frequency{UHF} TV station to begin operating regular daily schedule
1970
Pres Nixon signed into law OSHA{Occupational Safety&Health Act}


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Wednesday, December 30, 1998. : One of a set of stegosaurus prints stolen from a sacred Aboriginal site near Broome is recovered.*

On 16 October 1996, it was reported that a set of fossilised dinosaur footprints had been stolen from a sacred Aboriginal site in outback Australia. The footprints came from the best preserved trackway of a stegosaur in the world, and were the world's only known set of fossilised stegosaurus prints. They were also the only evidence that stegosaurs had once populated the Australian continent. The footprints were regarded by Aborigines near Broome, northwestern Australia, to belong to a mythical creature from their "Dream Time". The theft shocked and outraged Aborigines, as it violated an Aboriginal sacred site on the isolated coastline near Broome.

On 30 December 1998, one of the missing footprints was recovered. Police investigations found that the thieves had attempted to sell the prints on the Asian market, but had been unsuccessful, possibly because of the size and weight of the fossils. Each of the three toes of the large print measured 15cm. The 30kg block of rock in which the print was embedded measured 60cm by 40cm and was 13cm deep. Police did not elaborate on how they had recovered the missing fossil.


----------



## Tish

World History

Wednesday, December 30, 1903. : The Iroquois Theater fire in Chicago, USA, claims 602 lives.

The Iroquois Theater in Chicago, Illinois, was a grand building advertised as "Absolutely Fireproof" on its playbills. Constructed hastily in preparation for the holiday crowds, the theatre opened on 23 November 1903. On 30 December 1903, approximately 2000 people - almost 300 more than the theatre's actual seating capacity - had turned out to watch a Wednesday matinee performance. Many of them were children on their holiday break.

At around 3:15pm, an arc light shorted, igniting a curtain, the fire then spreading to the backdrops consisting of huge painted canvas scenery flats. The protective asbestos fire curtain between the stage and the audience could not be immediately lowered because the operator was in hospital and his substitute was unfamiliar with its operation. There were 6 firefighting canisters which were almost useless on the huge blaze. When the actors realised there was a fire, they quickly exited through a back door, and the resultant inrush of cold air fuelled the fire further.

Most of the fire exits were locked, and the patrons were unable to unlock them. Lobby doors were locked and the fire escapes outside were unfinished. Many people jumped to their deaths, yet ironically their bodies cushioned others who leapt out of the windows to try to escape. 575 people died on the day, and another 30 died later from their injuries or burns. The fire lasted only twenty minutes, yet claimed a total of 602 lives.

The Iroquois Theater Fire remains the deadliest single-building fire in US history.




*Saturday, December 30, 1922. : The Soviet Union, or USSR, is established.*

The Union of Soviet Socialist Republics was a former country of eastern Europe and northern Asia. It included Russia, Belorussia, Ukraine, and the Transcaucasian Federation, which in 1936 was divided into the Georgian, Azerbaijan, and Armenian republics. The USSR became the first country in the world to be based on Marxist socialism. Its formation was the culmination of the Russian Revolution of 1917, in which the Bolsheviks, led by Lenin, seized the government of Russia and overthrew Tsar Nicholas II. The Soviet Union was officially established on 30 December 1922.

Over the next few decades, the Soviet Union emerged as one of the world's two super-powers, along with the United States of America. It was not until decades after World War II that the increasing push for independence among the states, together with the gradual crumbling of communism in the 1980s, led to the dissolution of the Soviet Union in December 1991.    


*Thursday, December 30, 1982. : A blue moon occurs simultaneously with a lunar eclipse.*

A "blue moon" does not refer to the colour of the moon at a particular stage in its cycle: it means the second in a pair of full moons that occur in the same calendar month. A blue moon happens every 2.7 years and is due to a disparity between the Gregorian calendar and the lunar cycle. The lunar cycle, the time it takes for the moon to revolve around the earth, does not take 28 days, but takes 29 days, 12 hours, and 44 minutes. During the twentieth century, there were a total of 44 blue moons.

On 30 December 1982, a blue moon occurred in conjunction with a total lunar eclipse. This was the only time this happened in the twentieth century, although a blue moon did occur in conjunction with a partial lunar eclipse on three other occasions. It was also a perigee lunation, which occurs when the Moon is at or near its closest approach to Earth.    

*Saturday, December 30, 2006. : Iraqi Dictator, Saddam Hussein, is executed by hanging following his trial.*

Saddam Hussein, born 28 April 1937 in Tikrit, Iraq, was dictator of Iraq from 1979 until 2003. He led Iraq through a decade-long war with Iran. He was also responsible for the invasion of Kuwait in 1990 which led to the Gulf War the following year. Following the terrorist attacks on New York's Twin Towers in 2001, Hussein, though not directly responsible for the attacks, came under renewed pressure from the United States, which sought to remove the dictator from power.

Early in April 2003, US tanks rolled into Baghdad, the capital city of Iraq, in preparation for the battle which would topple Hussein's regime. Hussein disappeared, but he was captured by US forces on 13 December 2003. He was located hiding in a small underground pit at a farmhouse in ad-Dawr near his home town Tikrit, in what was called Operation Red Dawn. His trial occurred over many months during 2006, and on 5 November 2006, Hussein was found guilty of crimes against humanity and sentenced to death by hanging. Saddam Hussein was executed on 30 December 2006 at approximately 06:10 local time, at Camp Justice, an Iraqi army base in northeast Baghdad.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 30th
1924
astronomer,Edwin Hubble announces existence of other galatic systems at a meeting of American Astronomical Society
1953
RCA 1st colored TV sets went on sale for $ 1,175
1974
The Beatles legally disbanded  4 yrs after the lawsuit was filed


----------



## Tish

*Australian History

Friday, December 31, 1790. : Enough barley is harvested in the penal colony of New South Wales to alleviate impending starvation.*

The First Fleet, containing the officers and convicts who would first settle Australia, arrived in Botany Bay on 18 January 1788. The colony's Governor, Captain Arthur Phillip, immediately determined that there was insufficient fresh water, an absence of usable timber, poor quality soil and no safe harbour at Botany Bay. Thus the fleet was moved to Port Jackson, arriving on 26 January 1788.

The penal colony of New South Wales struggled, but managed to survive largely through the efforts of Governor Phillip. He was a practical man who had suggested that convicts with experience in farming, building and crafts be included in the First Fleet, but his proposal was rejected. Phillip faced many obstacles in his attempts to establish the new colony. The convicts were not skilled in farming, and unwilling to work hard in the intense heat and humidity of Australia. British farming methods, seeds and implements were unsuitable for use in the different climate and soil, and the colony faced near-starvation in its first two years. On 31 December 1790, twenty-five bushels of barley were successfully harvested. This went a long way towards alleviating food shortages. The colony finally succeeded in developing a solid foundation, agriculturally and economically, thanks to the perseverance of Captain Arthur Phillip.

*Thursday, December 31, 1914. : The second convoy of AIF troops departs Albany, Western Australia, to fight in World War I.*

Australia’s involvement in World War I began in earnest in early August 1914 when Australian Prime Minister Joseph Cook pledged support, offering Britain 20 000 troops, and stating that "...when the Empire is at war, so also is Australia." Cook's offer was accepted by the British government, which requested that the troops be sent "as soon as possible". At this time, Australia had a population of approximately 4 million, meaning that the defence forces could draw from a pool of around 820 000 men of ‘fighting age’, i.e. 19-38. By the end of 1914, 50 000 eligible men who met the minimum height requirement of 5 feet 6 inches, or 168cm, had joined up, while thousands more were turned away on medical grounds. The first convoy of ANZACs, or Australian and New Zealand Army Corps, departed from King George Sound, Albany in Western Australia on the first day of November 1914.

The second contingent of troops departed Albany on 31 December 1914. Following training in Egypt and the Middle East, many of these troops were among those who landed in Gallipoli on 25 April 1915.



*Thursday, December 31, 1964. : Donald Campbell breaks the world water speed record.*

Donald Malcolm Campbell was born on 23 March 1921 in Horley, Surrey, England. He became the only person to ever break both the world land speed and water speed records in the same year. He broke the land speed record in July 1964 on a Lake Eyre salt flat in northern South Australia, with a speed of 648.72 km per hour.

Campbell set seven world water-speed records between 1955 and 1964. The first was at Lake Ullswater on 23 July 1955, where he set a record of 325 km per hour. He continued to break records until the culmination of his attempts, on 31 December 1964 at Dumbleyung Lake, Western Australia, when he reached 444.71 km per hour in his jet-powered boat, Bluebird. Prior to this, he had attempted to break the record at several other locations around Australia, including Lake Bonney, South Australia, where the weather had proved too unpredictable. Campbell's initial attempt at Lake Dumbleyung was thwarted by wild ducks which could not fly away because they were moulting. Winds then whipped up 61cm waves on the lake, preventing any attempt from being made. Campbell was about to move to another lake south of Perth when the weather suddenly calmed, allowing the attempt to be made at Dumbleyung.

Campbell was killed three years later while attempting to break his record yet again, this time on Lake Coniston, Cumbria. Just before his Bluebird K7 broke the record, travelling at more than 483 km per hour, the boat's nose lifted and it was catapulted 15m into the air. Campbell was killed instantly as the boat hit the water and disintegrated. His body was not recovered from the wreckage at the bottom of the lake for another 34 years.


----------



## Tish

*World History

Sunday, December 31, 1600. : Queen Elizabeth I grants a Royal Charter to the Company of Merchants of London Trading with the East Indies, later the East India Company.*

The East India Company was an early English company formed for the purpose of developing trade with the East Indies. Not to be confused with the Dutch East India Company, the EIC was established as Governor and Company of Merchants of London Trading with the East Indies after being granted a Royal Charter by Queen Elizabeth I on 31 December 1600. The charter gave the company a monopoly on trade with the East Indies, specifically, all countries east of the Cape of Good Hope and west of the Straits of Magellan. This was to safeguard the profits of the 125 initial shareholders and the Governor, Sir Thomas Smythe.

The first four ships of the East India Company departed England less than two months later, under the command of James Lancaster, and returned in 1603, having successfully traded for pepper. During the ensuing years, Lancaster established a factory in the city of Bantam on the island of Java. At first, the English company faced considerable opposition from the Dutch-based United East India Company, which prevented the East India Company from obtaining other spices such as cloves, nutmeg and mace from the Bandas and Moluccas Islands in eastern Indonesia. However, after the British moved into India, establishing a profitable factory in the town of Machilipatnam on the Coromandel Coast of the Bay of Bengal, the East India Company found itself in a position of greater power, which eventually consolidated its success in the Pacific arena.

*Monday, December 31, 1696. : King William III introduces the window tax, causing many people to brick over their windows.*

Travelling through parts of the United Kingdom today, numerous buildings from the 17th and 18th centuries with bricked-up window-spaces may be observed. This was a direct result of the window tax, introduced by King William III on 31 December 1696.

The window tax was a glass tax designed to impact on the wealthy who resided in larger houses with many windows. The people of England opposed income tax on the basis that it was an intrusion into one's privacy. The window tax was intended to circumvent this invasion of privacy. Initially, the tax involved a flat-rate house tax of 2 shillings per house and a variable tax for the number of windows above ten windows. Properties with ten to twenty windows paid a total of four shillings, and those above twenty windows paid eight shillings.

The tax was unpopular as residents saw it as a tax on light and air. In order to avoid paying, many bricked over their windows, whilst the extremely wealthy ostentatiously included even more windows on their properties, as a public display of their wealth. The window tax was repealed in 1851 and replaced by House Duty.

*Tuesday, December 31, 1918. : The performance of Beethoven's Ninth by German POWs spawns a Japanese tradition of playing the symphony for New Year's celebrations.*

Ludwig van Beethoven was a brilliant and passionate composer of the Classical-Romantic era. His talent was recognised when he was very young, but only began to develop fully after he moved to Vienna in 1792 and studied under Joseph Haydn. This marked his "Early" composing career, when he tended to write music in the style of his predecessors, Haydn and Mozart.

Beethoven's "Middle" period of composing began shortly after he was beset with deafness. His music of this period tended towards large-scale works expressing heroism and struggle, and included six symphonies, commencing with the "Eroica", and including the rich and penetrating Fifth Symphony.

The "Late" period of Beethoven's career encompassed the final eleven years of his life, and his compositions reflected his personal expression in their depth and intensity. Among the works of this period are the Ninth Symphony.

During World War I, the Japanese were treated for the first time to a performance of Beethoven's Ninth. In the Spring of 1918, German prisoners-of-war in the Bando POW camp in Tokushima prefecture performed the symphony using an improvised orchestra playing instruments they had partly made themselves. Following their rendition, Beethoven's Ninth Symphony became very popular in Japan. Since that time, the performance of the Ninth has gradually developed into an annual New Year's tradition. Indeed, the world standard of 72 minutes of playing time for CDs was set in Japan in 1970, to ensure the entire symphony could be recorded on a single CD.    

*Sunday, December 31, 1995. : The final new Calvin and Hobbs comic strip is drawn.*

Calvin and Hobbes is a cartoon strip by cartoonist Bill Watterson. It features a six-year-old boy, Calvin, whose mischievous nature is the bane of everyone around him, and his stuffed tiger Hobbes, which only Calvin sees as real and alive. The characters are named after 16th-century French Reformation theologian John Calvin, and Thomas Hobbes, an English political philosopher from the 17th century.

Watterson began drawing cartoons as a sideline while working in advertising. After experiencing numerous rejections for his work, Watterson was encouraged by some interest shown in one of his minor characters who was the younger brother of the main subject: this character became Calvin. The strip was picked up by Universal Press Syndicate, and first published on 18 November 1985.

Calvin and Hobbes enjoyed an immensely successful run, earning Watterson the Reuben Award from the National Cartoonists Society, in the Outstanding Cartoonist of the Year category, in both 1986 and 1988. He was also awarded the Humor Comic Strip Award for 1988. Despite his success, Watterson reached the point where he felt he could not develop the strip or the characters according to syndicate constraints any further and, fearing a stalemate, ended Calvin and Hobbes on a high, with the final cartoon being published on 31 December 1995. Many newspapers around the world continue to run the strip as a weekly feature. Watterson has never accepted any merchandising deals for his comic strup, feeling it would "cheapen" it. Because Calvin and Hobbes items are so rare, in 2012 an original 1986 comic strip by Watterson was sold for a record-breaking price of $203,150.

*Friday, December 31, 1999. : Millennium celebrations are held around the world.*

A millennium is a period of one thousand years. Because the Western calendar lacks a year numbered zero and begins instead with the year 1, there are two main viewpoints about naming millennia: whether each one begins on the year ending in '000' (e.g. the years 1000 and 2000) or whether the new millennium commences with the year ending in 001 (e.g. 1001, 2001). Australian Prime Minister John Howard made a point in favour of celebrating the millennium at the end of 2001, and was named "the party pooper of the century" by local newspapers.

Regardless of the semantic debate, the majority of millennium celebrations around the world were held on the evening of 31 December 1999. Celebrations began at 1000 GMT as the Chatham Islands, Tonga, Fiji and Kiribati experienced the new millennium first. The millennium arrived last of all in Samoa, 25 hours after arriving in Greenwich.


----------



## Pam

1923 The chimes of Big Ben were broadcast on radio for the first time by the BBC.

1960 The British coin, the farthing, in use in Britain since the 13th century, ceased to be legal tender at midnight.

1987 A total of 31 people received New Year's Honours for helping to save an estimated 350 passengers when the Herlad of Free Enterprise capsised, near Bruges, on 6th March, claiming 193 lives. 

2014 The death (aged 99) of Arthur Valerian Wellesley, the 8th Duke of Wellington, whose ancestor won the Battle of Waterloo. His death came a day before the bicentenery year of the Battle of Waterloo.


----------



## moviequeen1

1783
The import of African slaves was banned by all of the Northern U.S. states
1907
The 1st time the ball drops in Times Square in NYC signalling the New Year
1935
Charles Darrow patents the board game,Monopoly,becomes the 1st millionaire board designer
1967
Evel Knievel,motorcycle dare devil, fails in his attempt to jump Cesar's Palace Fountain in Las Vegas. He broke his pelvis/femure/wrist,hip/ both ankles
1970
Paul McCartney files lawsuit to dissolve The Beatles,4 yrs later it becomes legal


----------



## mellowyellow

Erla collects eider down in her farm in the Westfjord. Eider down harvesting is based on a sustainable relationship between the farmers and the eiders. Eider are seabirds that spend most of their lives in the Arctic Circle. In late May, they nest close to human settlements to seek shelter and protection, using down to create a nest. During the egg incubation, the farmers guard the flock from predators, and only when birds waddle back to the sea, the farmers collect the down – which is traded at about €2,000/kg. About 70% of the world down production comes from Iceland Photograph: Simone  Erla collects eider down in her farm in the Westfjord. Eider down harvesting is based on a sustainable relationship between the farmers and the eiders. Eider are seabirds that spend most of their lives in the Arctic Circle. In late May, they nest close to human settlements to seek shelter and protection, using down to create a nest. During the egg incubation, the farmers guard the flock from predators, and only when birds waddle back to the sea, the farmers collect the down – which is traded at about €2,000/kg. About 70% of the world down production comes from Iceland.


----------



## mellowyellow

Sorry, this post shouldn't be here.


----------



## Pam

1st January

1771 The London Credit Exchange Company issued the first traveller's cheques, accepted in 90 cities and guaranteed against theft.

1773 The hymn that became known as "Amazing Grace", was first used to accompany a sermon, led by John Newton in the town of Olney, Buckinghamshire.

1919 More than 200  men, returning home after the end of World War One, died when the naval yacht HMY Iolaire hit a reef  in bad weather close to Stornoway harbour and sank just yards from the Lewis coastline.

1973 The UK became a fully-fledged member of the European Economic Community.


----------



## moviequeen1

1724
glass blower/physicist,Daniel Gabriel Fahrenheit proposes a system for making therometers and Fahrenheit temperature scales in a paper at the Royal Society of London
1863
Pres Abraham Lincoln signs the Emancipation Proclaimation which freed slaves from U.S. confederate states
1934
Alcatraz formally becomes a federal prison
1985
New York State becomes the 1st state to have mandatory seat belt law
2002
Euro bank notes and coins become legal tender in 12 European Union member states


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 2nd
1893
The 1st U.S. stamp to picture a woman,Queen Isabella,patron saint of Columbus is issued
1906
engineer,Willis Carrier receives U.S. patent for the world's 1st air condtioner
1929
United States&Canada agree to preserve Niagara Falls
1938
book publisher Simon &Schuster is founded,one of Richard Simon's daughters is singer,Carly Simon


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 3rd
1888
The 1st wax drinking straw was patented by Marvin Stone in Washington,DC
1943
Max&Doug Bentley assisted on their brother,Reg's only NHL hockey goal in Chicago BLackhawks 3-3 tie with NY Rangers.Its the only time in NHL history,a trio of family members assisted on a scoring play
1987
"The Queen of Soul',Aretha Franklin becomes the 1st female singer to be inducted in Rock nRoll Hall of Fame
1996
The 1st clamshell 'flip phone' by Motorola Star TAC goes on sale,60 million are sold
2004
After 30 yrs, disc jockey,Casey Kasem retires from doing'America's Top 40",Ryan Seacrest takes his place


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 4th
1847
inventor/industralist,Samuel Colt sold his 1st revolver pistol to U.S. Govt
1863
4 wheeled roller skate was  patented by James PLimpton of NY
1865
NY Stock Exchange opens its 1st permanent headquarters at 10-12 Broad St near Wall St in NYC
1944
"Operation Carpetbagger" begins aerial droppings of surplus&weapons to resistance fighters In Europe
1974
Pres. Richard Nixon refuses to hand over the Watergate tapes that the Watergate Committee had subpoeaned


----------



## Pam

5th January

1941  Amy Johnson, record-breaking English aviator, died whilst flying an aircraft from Blackpool to Kidlington (Oxfordshire) in foggy conditions as her role in the Air Transport Auxiliary that ferried new, repaired and damaged military aircraft between UK departments. Her plane was found 100 miles off course, in the muddy water of the Thames, but her body was never recovered. Reportedly out of fuel she had been seen alive in the water, but a rescue attempt failed and the incident also led to the death of her would be rescuer. Amy Johnson was the first woman to fly solo from Britain to Australia in 1930 and she also set numerous long distance records during the 1930s.

1960 The last journey of the Mumbles Railway. It was set up in 1804 as a goods railway running from Swansea to Mumbles Head, Wales, and began carrying passengers in 1807. The railway still holds the record for the highest number of forms of traction of any railway in the world - horse-drawn, sail power, steam power, electric power, petrol and diesel.


----------



## moviequeen1

1709
"The Great Frost" a sudden cold snap which remains Europe's coldest winter temps ranged from -10- -15 degrees 600,000 people died in France,crops ruined
1925
The 1st U.S. woman governor was Nellie Taylor Ross in Wyoming
1959
Buddy Holly records his last single'It Doesn't Matter',sadly 29 days later he dies in plane crash
1972
Pres Richard Nixon signs bill for NASA to begin research on a manned space shuttle


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 6th
1919
Pres Theodore Roosevelt died age 61,at age 42 he was the youngest President,serving from 1901-1909.During his Presidency,he strengthen the fed govt role in domestic affairs,led the country toward greater achievement in foreign affairs as well.He won Nobel Peace Prize in 1906. After refusing to shoot a bear cub,a toy maker named a stuffed bear after him,the 'teddy bear' was born
1929
Catholic missionary,Mother Teresa arrives in Calcutta to begin her life's work with India's poorest
1968
The Beatles album'Magical Mystery Tour' was #1 on the charts for 8 weeks
2016
"Star Wars'The Force Awakens', the 7th film of the franchise breaks North American box office records with a take of $2.6 billion


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan7th
1830
The 1st U.S. railroad station opens in Baltimore,MD
1953
Pres.Harry Truman announces the American development of hydrogen bomb
1990
The Tower of Pisa is closed to the public because it was leaning too far


----------



## Pam

8th January

1800 London opened its first soup kitchens for the poor.

1940 World War II Britain introduced food rationing. Restaurants were initially exempt from rationing, but this was resented, as the rich could supplement their food allowance by eating out frequently and extravagantly, so new rules were introduced.

1989 47 people were killed and over 80 injured when a British Midland jet crashed on the M1 motorway. Remarkably nobody travelling on the motorway was hurt. The plane had developed a problem in its left engine shortly after it took off from Heathrow. The polots mistakely believed that the fault was in the right hand engine which they shut down, leading to the crash.


----------



## moviequeen1

1835
U.S. National Debt was at $0 first&only time in history,today its at $27 trillion
1966
Beatles album'Rubber Soul' goes to #1 on the charts stays there for 6 weeks 
1982
AT&T agrees to divest itself from the 22 Bell System Companies
2011
Congresswoman,Gabby Giffords{ D,AZ} was critically wounded while meeting with constituents outside of a Tucson supermarket in a shooting rampage,6 people died 13 others were wounded
 She had to learn how to walk and talk again, resigned from Congress in '12.The 22yr old gunman,Jared Lee Loughner  was sentenced to life in prison without parole


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 9th
1768
Phillip Astley stages the world's 1st modern day circus
1936
semi automatic rifles are adopted by U.S. Army
1960
construction of Aswan Dam in Egypt begins
1986
Kodak has to give up its instant camera business after losing their patent fight with Polaroid
2007
The IPhone is introduced to the world by Apple co founder,Steve Jobs


----------



## Pam

9th January

1799 Income tax was introduced into Britain by William Pitt the Younger, to raise funds for the Napoleonic War. The rate was two shillings in the pound.

1806 Lord Nelson, naval commander and hero of the Battle Of Trafalgar, was buried beneath the dome of St Paul's Cathedral in London, after a grand and solemn procession along the river to Whitehall and then to the City.

1929 Alexander Fleming successfully treated his assistant Stuart Craddick's infection wiht a penicillin broth, at St Mary's, Paddington.

1972 The Queen Elizabeth, the liner that had been turned into a sailing university, caught fire and sank in Hong Kong harbour. She had been the world's largest passenger liner for over thirty years.


----------



## mellowyellow

January 10
49 BC Julius Caesar defies the Roman Senate and crosses the Rubicon, uttering "alea iacta est" (the die is cast), signalling the start of civil war which would lead to his appointment as Roman dictator for life


----------



## Pam

9th January

1645 The execution of William Laud, the Archbishop of Canterbury. He was beheaded on Tower Hill after being found 'guilty of endeavouring to subvert the laws, to overthrow the Protestant religion, and to act as an enemy to Parliament'. The next archbishop was not appointed until fifteen years later, with the restoration of Charles II.

1839 Indian tea was auctioned in Britain for the first time. Previously, only China tea had been available, at great expense. After the introduction of Indian tea, prices fell and tea became so affordable that it was soon the national drink.

1918 The House of Lords gave its approval to the Representation of the People Bill, which gave women over the age of 30 the right to vote, as recognition of the contribution made by women defence workers during the First World War.

2016 The death of David Bowie, aged 69.


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 10th
1776
Thomas Paine's 'Common Sense' pamphlet was published which advocated American independence
1923
Pres. Warren Harding orders the last U.S. occupation  troops in Germany to return home,4 yrs after the end of WWI
1949
RCA introduces the 45 RPM record
1984
in a Wendy's Hamburger commercial,Clara Peller's 1st appearance saying the classic line'Where's The Beef'?


----------



## mellowyellow

January 11
*1922* Insulin first used on humans to treat diabetes, on Canadian Leonard Thompson, aged 14


----------



## Pam

11th January

1569 The first state lottery took place in England. Lots were sold at the West Door of St Paul's Cathedral. National lotteries continued until 1826 when it was felt that "the inducement to gambling held out by lotteries is a great moral evil, helping to impoverish many and diverting attention from the more legitimate industrial modes of moneymaking."

1815 The birth, in Glasgow, of Sir John Alexander Macdonald, the first Prime Mnister of Canada.

1954 All Comet airliners were grounded. The day before, 35 people had died in a mysterious crash off the island of Elba. In 1953 another Comet had crashed inexplicably near Calcutta when 'it fell out of the sky for no apparent reason'. The cause was finally traced to a structural fault, with serious consequence for British aviation.


----------



## moviequeen1

1913
The 1st sedan type car{Hudson} is on display at the 13th Auto Show in NYC
1927
Louis B. Mayer,head of MGM film studio,announces creation of Academy of Motion Picture Arts&Sciences


----------



## mellowyellow

*Jan 12* HMS Beagle with Charles Darwin reaches Sydney, Australia



Darwin published this theory of evolution through natural selection in his book "On the Origins of Species" in 1859. The theory was supported with compelling evidence from his journeys around the world.


----------



## Pam

12th January

1899 Because of heavy storms, the RNLI were unable to launch their lifeboat at Lynmouth so volunteers dragged the lifeboat overnight to help a ship in distress. Around 100 local people gathered to haul the _Louisa_, which was 10m long and weighed 10 tons, aided by 18 horses sent from a local farm. 

After a nearly 11 hour journey, even though tired and hungry, they immediately launched the boat. It took them another hour to reach the Forrest Hall, rowing through the rough seas and ferocious storm. At daylight, two tugs arrived and managed to get a rope across to tow the ship. Their heroic and incredibly difficult rescue meant that the 18 crew of the Forrest Hall all survived. It still stands as one of the most challenging feats undertaken in RNLI history. 

1950 The British submarine Truculent collided with a Swedish oil tanker Divina, in the Thames. #the two vessels remained locked together for a few seconds before the submarine sank, resulting in the deaths of 64 people. An inquiry attributed 75% of the blame to the Truculent and 25% to Divina. Truculent was sold and broken up for scrap in May 1950.

1982 Mark Thatcher, son of the former British Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher, went missing in the Sahara while taking park in the Paris-Dakar Rally. He was rescued two days later, and it turned out he had lost his way.


----------



## moviequeen1

1773
the 1st public museum established in North American colonies was in Charlestown,South Carolina
1957
Southern Christian Leadership Council with Rev. Martin Luther King,Jr as its leader is founded at the Ebenezer Baptist Church in Atlanta,GA
1959
Motown Record Company was founded by Barry Gordy,Jr.The original name was'Tamla Records'
2010
An earthquake in Haiti  destroys most of the  capital city of Port de Prince killing over 160,000 people


----------



## Pepper

Happy Birthday Howard Stern (Jan. 12, 1954).  Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## mellowyellow

13 January
*1785* John Walter publishes 1st issue of "The Times" of London


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 13th
1794
 Congress changes the  U.S. flag to have 15stars& 15 stripes
1942
Henry Ford patents a method of constructing plastic auto bodies
1982
An Air Florida Boeing 737 crashed into the icy waters of the Potomac River in Washington,DC during a snowstorm,killing 78 people including 4 on the  14th St Bridge which is located a mile away from the airport.There were only 5 survivors,one of them was the only crew member,Kelly Duncan
2016
a record U.S. $1.6 billion Powerball lottery had 3 winning tickets
The tickets were bought in
Calif,Tenn,Fla. One of the winners,a woman from S. Carolina took the 1 time payment of $877,789,124


----------



## mellowyellow

January 14

*1784* US Revolutionary War ends with the US Congress of the Confederation ratifying the Treaty of Paris


----------



## mellowyellow

mellowyellow said:


> Treaty of Paris


_The Treaty of Paris, 1763_

During the war, British forces had scored important overseas victories against France: not only had the British conquered French Canada, they also won victories in India, and captured French island colonies in the Caribbean. In March of 1762, French King Louis XV issued a formal call for peace talks.

The British Government was also interested in ending the war. The Seven Years’ War had been enormously expensive, and the Government had to finance the war with debt. Creditors were beginning to doubt Great Britain’s ability to pay back the loans it had floated on financial markets. In addition, British King George II had died in 1760, and his successor George III was more amenable to ending the war.

https://history.state.gov/milestones/1750-1775/treaty-of-paris


----------



## Pam

14th January

1742 The death of Sir Edmund Halley, aged 86, astronomer, geophysicist, mathematician, meteorologist, and physicist. He was Astronomer Royal who gave his name to a comet.

1878 Queen Victoria watched a demonostration of Alexander Graham Bell's telephone, by W. H. Preece at Osborne House on the Isle of Wight. Preece called it 'Signalling through Space without Wires'.

1945 World War II: Prime Minister Winston Churchill and U.S. President Franklin Roosevelt met in Casablance, Morocco, to discuss their strategy for the next phase of the war.


----------



## moviequeen1

1690
The clarinet was invented in Nurnberg,Germany
1873
"Celluloid" was registered as a trademark by its inventor,John Wesley Hyatt
1963
book'The Bell Jar' by Sylvia Path was published in U.K,sadly one month later she committed suicide


----------



## mellowyellow

15 January
535 Henry VIII declares himself head of the Church in England


----------



## Pam

15th January

1559 Elizabath I was crowned Queen of England at the age of 26. She was the daughter of Henry VIII's second wife, Anne Boleyn and the last monarch of the Tudor dynasty.

1797 The first top hat was worn by John Hetherington, a London haberdasher. He was fined £500 the first time he wore his new creation, 'for causing a disturbance'. The officers of the Crown stated that several women fainted at the unusual sight, while children screamed, dogs yelped, and a younger son of Cordwainer Thomas, who was returning from a chandler’s shop, was thrown down by the crowd which had collected, and had his right arm broken. For these reasons the defendant was seized by the guards and taken before the Lord Mayor.


----------



## moviequeen1

1870
cartoonist,Thomas Nast became famous by  creating the donkey symbol used by the Democratic Party.It was 1st published in Harper's Weekly
1942
Pres Franklin D.Roosevelt sent his famous'Green Light Letter' to major league baseball commissioner,Judge Landes,encouraging the league to continue playing baseball during WWII.It was up to the club owners to decide,they did using other people while the players served our country
2009
US Air pilot,Chesley'Sully' Sullenberger lands the USAirways plane on the Hudson River after shortly taking off from LaGuardia Airport,after losing power in both engines.All passengers and crew members survived,became known as'Miracle on the Hudson"
The movie version 'Sully' starring Tom Hanks came out in 2016


----------



## mellowyellow

January 16
*1793* French King Louis XVI sentenced to death by the National Convention during the French Revolution


----------



## Pam

16th January

1581 The English Parliament banned Roman Catholicism throughout the country during the reign of Queen Elizabeth I. From that time on, Catholicism declined in England until the Catholic Emancipation of the late 18th century.

1769 One of the worst riots in theatre history occured at the Haymarket Theatre, London. Crowds had packed out the venue to see a conjuror who claimed he would get himself out of a quart tavern bottle. The conjuror never arrived and the crowds erupted.

1909 Ernest Shakleton's British expedition reached the area of the South Magnetic Pole.


----------



## horseless carriage

mellowyellow said:


> 15 January
> 535 Henry VIII declares himself head of the Church in England


Did you know that although he became head of the protestant Church of England, he never converted.

Theoretically he died a Catholic - his beliefs never changed. However, he had a very uncomfortable death. Arch Bishop, Thomas Cranmer was at his bed side, waiting to give him the last rites - as Henry had insisted that this is what he wanted.

Unfortunately, he was not very lucid and Cranmer was concerned about getting his last confession. The problem was that to “compass the King’s death” - that is to predict it or suggest it would be soon, was treason. In an effort to make a case for having Anne Boleyn and her brother executed (the case was very weak) they were both indicted for this act of treason and found guilty.
As Henry’s illness had reached the death bed stage, no one would tell him that he was dying, for fear of him suddenly gaining awareness that he was about to die. Cranmer would get the charge of treason for “compassing” (by the very act of giving the last rites) and this would be a last wish that would not be ignored by the Lords attending the sick bed. So Thomas Cranmer delayed and Henry died un-shriven.

Interestingly, when Thomas Cromwell, was sent to the block for treason (by Henry) the last words of this radical protestant were to deny his new faith and embrace the Catholic church. Very odd.


----------



## mellowyellow

Pam said:


> 16th January
> 
> 1581 The English Parliament banned Roman Catholicism throughout the country during the reign of Queen Elizabeth I. From that time on, Catholicism declined in England until the Catholic Emancipation of the late 18th century.
> 
> 1769 One of the worst riots in theatre history occured at the Haymarket Theatre, London. Crowds had packed out the venue to see a conjuror who claimed he would get himself out of a quart tavern bottle. The conjuror never arrived and the crowds erupted.
> 
> 1909 Ernest Shakleton's British expedition reached the area of the South Magnetic Pole.


1581 The English Parliament banned Roman Catholicism throughout the country during the reign of Queen Elizabeth I.

Such a cruel decision, its consequences prevailed for years, I remember growing up in my home town - the division between the Catholic and protestant communities divided the town.  The hatred towards each other was palpable.  King Henry created a division that still prevails today.


----------



## horseless carriage

The 18th Amendment to the U.S. Constitution, prohibiting the “manufacture, sale, or transportation of intoxicating liquors for beverage purposes,” is ratified by the requisite number of states on January 16, 1919.

The movement for the prohibition of alcohol began in the early 19th century, when Americans concerned about the adverse effects of drinking began forming temperance societies. By the late 19th century, these groups had become a powerful political force, campaigning on the state level and calling for total national abstinence. In December 1917, the 18th Amendment, also known as the Prohibition Amendment, was passed by Congress and sent to the states for ratification.

Prohibition will work great injury to the cause of temperance. It  is a species of intemperance within itself, for it goes beyond the bounds of reason in that it attempts to control a man’s appetite by legislation, and makes a crime out of things that are not crimes. A Prohibition law strikes a blow at the very principles upon which our government was founded.
_-Abraham Lincoln_

There has never been a more advantageous time to be a criminal in America than during the 13 years of Prohibition. At a stroke, the American government closed down the fifth largest industry in the United States – alcohol production – and just handed it to criminals – a pretty remarkable thing to do.
_-Bill Bryson_


----------



## mellowyellow

horseless carriage said:


> Did you know that although he became head of the protestant Church of England, he never converted.
> 
> Theoretically he died a Catholic - his beliefs never changed. However, he had a very uncomfortable death. Arch Bishop, Thomas Cranmer was at his bed side, waiting to give him the last rites - as Henry had insisted that this is what he wanted.
> 
> Unfortunately, he was not very lucid and Cranmer was concerned about getting his last confession. The problem was that to “compass the King’s death” - that is to predict it or suggest it would be soon, was treason. In an effort to make a case for having Anne Boleyn and her brother executed (the case was very weak) they were both indicted for this act of treason and found guilty.
> As Henry’s illness had reached the death bed stage, no one would tell him that he was dying, for fear of him suddenly gaining awareness that he was about to die. Cranmer would get the charge of treason for “compassing” (by the very act of giving the last rites) and this would be a last wish that would not be ignored by the Lords attending the sick bed. So Thomas Cranmer delayed and Henry died un-shriven.
> 
> Interestingly, when Thomas Cromwell, was sent to the block for treason (by Henry) the last words of this radical protestant were to deny his new faith and embrace the Catholic church. Very odd.


I didn't know Henry never converted, what a rat, he kept his options open. lol


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 16th
1868
William Davis,a fish dealer in Detroit,MI patented the refrigerator car
1938
The 1st jazz concert held at Carneige Hall in NYC featuring clarinet/bandleader, Benny Goodman
1951
the world's largest gas pipeline opens runs from Brownsville,Texas to 134 St in NYC
1991
"Operation Desert Storm' begins after United Nations deadline for Iraqi withdrawal from Kuwait expired.The U.S. led military coalition attacked targets in &around Bagdad.The world watched live events unfolding via TV satellites.


----------



## mellowyellow

horseless carriage said:


> The 18th Amendment to the U.S. Constitution, prohibiting the “manufacture, sale, or transportation of intoxicating liquors for beverage purposes,” is ratified by the requisite number of states on January 16, 1919.
> 
> The movement for the prohibition of alcohol began in the early 19th century, when Americans concerned about the adverse effects of drinking began forming temperance societies. By the late 19th century, these groups had become a powerful political force, campaigning on the state level and calling for total national abstinence. In December 1917, the 18th Amendment, also known as the Prohibition Amendment, was passed by Congress and sent to the states for ratification.
> 
> Prohibition will work great injury to the cause of temperance. It  is a species of intemperance within itself, for it goes beyond the bounds of reason in that it attempts to control a man’s appetite by legislation, and makes a crime out of things that are not crimes. A Prohibition law strikes a blow at the very principles upon which our government was founded.
> _-Abraham Lincoln_
> 
> There has never been a more advantageous time to be a criminal in America than during the 13 years of Prohibition. At a stroke, the American government closed down the fifth largest industry in the United States – alcohol production – and just handed it to criminals – a pretty remarkable thing to do.
> _-Bill Bryson_


Great info, reminds me of this very funny pic. lol


----------



## Tish

*On this day in History

17/01/1991

'Mother of all Battles' begins*
The Gulf War Allies have sent hundreds of planes on bombing raids into Iraq, at the start of Operation Desert Storm.
The American, British, French, Saudi and Kuwaiti aircraft took off at 2330 GMT last night.

Their bombs were aimed at military and strategic targets, including an oil refinery and Baghdad airport.

At least 400 raids took place. Latest reports say all the Allied aircraft have returned home safely, although France says four of its planes were hit.



*Tornado down 17/01/1991*

Flight Lieutenant John Nichol was shot down on 17 January 1991 on the first low-level daylight raid of Operation Desert Storm.
He was captured, tortured and paraded on television by the Iraqis.

Twelve years later - and with war in Iraq yet again threatening - the former Tornado navigator told On This Day about his experience.

We took the last few drops of fuel from the tanker and then dropped down over the Saudi-Iraq border and we headed straight in towards the target.

It was about a 20-minute run-in at low-level high-speed. In the final stages of the attack we were probably flying in at 600 mph [965 kmh] and were maybe 25 or 30 ft [7.6 - 9.1 m] above the desert.

No aircraft has any real defence against visually-aimed anti-aircraft fire - apart from trying to dodge it or put your head down in the cockpit and try and make yourself as small as possible.

It's not that effective as a weapon, but it's terrifying when you see it.
At the time we didn't know we were being hit because we were concentrating on the task of trying to get the weapons on the target.
After our attack failed we were running back home when suddenly we were hit by a heat-seeking missile - a SAM 7 or a SAM 14.
You certainly know you've been hit by that - it's a supersonic telegraph pole.
It knocked the aircraft sideways and almost out of the sky - we were within a few feet of hitting the ground.
I can still visualise the missile hitting home and the aircraft tumbling around the sky with absolute clarity.

John, my pilot, managed to get back in control and righted the aircraft so we could begin to limp home.

But all the computer systems and fly-by-wire computer technology had been knocked out and the aircraft was on fire.

The first stages of that were absolute chaos and panic. But you've practised for the situation, and the training brought itself to the fore.

We were desperately trying to go through the drills that might get us back into a controlled situation and give us enough systems and power to get back to the Saudi border.

Ejecting from a military combat aircraft is a phenomenal experience    

But it wasn't to be - the aircraft was on fire and the flames were marching steadily to where I was sitting in the rear cockpit.
There was no choice but to eject - and ejecting from a military combat aircraft is a phenomenal experience.

Technology does all of the work - you pull the black and yellow handle that's on the seat and the straps tighten to hold you in - your arms are dragged in, your legs are dragged in.
The Perspex cockpit explodes and the rocket motors in the ejection seat fire - it's like sitting on a large rocket-propelled grenade.

Enemy lines
You're shot out of the aircraft at something like 0 - 200 mph in just under a second and at 18 times the force of gravity.

From pulling the handle to the parachute opening is about one and a half seconds - it's over in the snap of a finger.

You've gone from a burning aircraft to silence and floating down in a parachute and finding yourself sitting deep behind enemy lines.

I think we were on the ground for about three hours. We were trying to make our way to one of the search and rescue points where perhaps some Special Forces would be waiting or a helicopter could come in and rescue us.

But this was the first day of the war and it was unlikely that was going to happen immediately.

The Iraqis saw us and fired their AK-47 assault rifles at us.

It was a surreal situation. Five or six hours before I'd been having breakfast on my military base in Bahrain, and here I was being shot at by Iraqi troops in the middle of the desert.


Some of my friends didn't make it through the Gulf War - so I guess I'm very lucky    

We were captured pretty quickly and dragged off to Baghdad - there was no point in trying to have a gun battle.

I suppose even 12 years after the event I still wish the attack had gone well and we had got back to base.

But it's because of my blackest cloud that everything I now do has come about. Some of my friends didn't make it through the Gulf War - so I guess I'm very lucky.




*Earthquake devastates Kobe 1995*

Hundreds of people are feared dead and thousands injured after a powerful earthquake struck Japan at dawn.
Worst hit was the port of Kobe, a city of 1.5 million. Whole buildings, apartment blocks and an elevated highway collapsed killing at least 200 people and injuring some 13,000.

Osaka and the ancient city of Kyoto were also severely damaged.
The earthquake measured 7.2 magnitude and was the biggest to hit Japan for 47 years.
It struck at 0546 local time just as commuters were starting their journey into work.
The whole room was moving around like it was made of jelly
The prime minister, Tomiichi Muruyama, has ordered the creation of an emergency committee to handle the effects of the quake and sent troops to help the rescue operation.

*1994 - Massive earthquake hits Los Angeles*
A huge earthquake has rocked Los Angeles, killing more than 20 people.
The earthquake, which measured 6.6 on the Richter scale and lasted for 40 seconds, struck at 0431 local time (1231 GMT).

More than 1,000 people have been injured and the death toll is expected to rise as rescuers continue to pull bodies from collapsed buildings.

Mayor of Los Angeles Richard Riordan has declared a state of emergency and an evening curfew has been imposed.

The airport has been closed due to a lack of power and doctors are having to perform surgery in the open air because hospital buildings are severely damaged.

'Stay home, stay calm'

The area worst hit is reported to have been the San Fernando Valley where the quake is likely to have affected up to three million people.
Los Angeles emergency services are stretched to the limit and using heat detecting cameras and listening equipment to trace signs of life beneath the rubble.
One of the city's fire fighters, Grove Lumas, said it was fortunate the quake had struck during the night.
He said: "If this had happened in the middle of the day we would have been stacking up the bodies."

Experts are warning of potential aftershocks and police have issued a statement warning of isolated cases of looting.

The authorities have told residents to "stay home" and "stay calm".

*1983: BBC wakes up to morning TV*
People have been switching on their televisions a little earlier than usual to catch Britain's first breakfast news programme.
The BBC's new Breakfast Time programme went on air at 0630 GMT, presented by Nationwide's Frank Bough and former ITN news reader Selina Scott.

*1977: Gilmore executed by firing squad*
Gary Gilmore, the convicted murderer, was executed today by firing squad in the Utah state prison in Salt Lake City.
This is the first execution to have been carried out in the United States for almost 10 years.
Gilmore, 36, was sentenced to death for the murder in 1976 of a motel clerk in Provo, Utah.

An appeals court in Denver overturned a restraining order on the execution in the early hours of this morning.

Gilmore's body was taken to the University of Utah Medical Center where his organs will be used for medical research.


----------



## mellowyellow

January 17
*1946* United Nations Security Council holds its 1st meeting

I wonder how many lives have been saved because of the UN - all those thousands of refugees who have to be housed, fed and clothed.


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 17th
1871
The 1st U.S. cable car was patented by Andrew Smith
1945
Swedish diplomat,Rauol Wallenberg who was credited for saving thousands of Jews from the Nazis,is arrested by secret Soviet police in Hungary
1984
U.S. Supreme Court rules 5-4 private use of home VCRs taping of TV programs for later use does not violate federal copyright laws


----------



## mellowyellow

January 18
1788 First elements of the First Fleet carrying 736 convicts from England to Australia arrives at Botany Bay to set up a penal colony


----------



## Tish

*Today In History


18/1/1991: Iraqi Scud missiles hit Israel*

Iraq has attacked two Israeli cities with Scud missiles, prompting fears that Israel may be drawn into the Gulf War.
Israel's largest city, Tel Aviv, and Haifa, its main seaport, were hit in the attacks, which began at 0300 local time (0100 GMT), when most residents were asleep.

Reports from Tel Aviv say the air was filled with the wail of sirens and minutes later up to eight missiles streaked in and exploded in balls of flame.
Residents scrambled for protective clothing and gas masks, issued to most of the population before the conflict began.
Casualties are believed to have been light - nobody was killed, and only a few people injured.
It is the first time Tel Aviv has been hit in the history of the Israel-Arab conflict.

Meanwhile, the Allied air bombardment of Iraqi military targets is continuing at the rate of 2,000 sorties a day.



*18/01/1967: 'Boston Strangler' sentenced to life*

The man who claims to be the 'Boston Strangler' has been jailed for life after being found guilty of assault and armed robbery against four women in Connecticut.
Albert DeSalvo says he murdered 13 single women in the Boston area between June 1962 and January 1964, creating a climate of fear in the city.

The women, aged between 19 and 85, were sexually assaulted and then strangled to death in their homes.
Some were found with trademark ribbons around their necks.




*18/01/1963: Labour leader Hugh Gaitskell dies*
The leader of the Labour party, Hugh Gaitskell, has died this evening after a sudden deterioration in his heart condition.
Mr Gaitskell, who was 56, died at 2120 this evening in the Middlesex hospital in Marylebone. His wife, Dora, was at his bedside.

A short statement issued to journalists after his death said, "Mr Gaitskell's heart condition deteriorated suddenly and he died peacefully".




*18/01/1972: Rhodesia's former leader arrested*
Two leading white campaigners for black majority rule in Rhodesia have been arrested.
The former Prime Minister of Southern Rhodesia, Garfield Todd, and his daughter, Judith, were seized after violence erupted over Anglo-Rhodesian plans for independence.

No reason was given for their arrests, but Mr Todd has a ranch in Shabani, which is recognised as a hotbed of nationalist activity. Last week, police shot dead a man and nine others were injured after 400 miners rioted.


----------



## Pam

18th January

1670 Henry Morgan captured Panama. Morgan was a privateer who made a name for himelf during activities in the Caribbean, primarily raiding Spanish settlements. Morgan was one of the most notorious and successful privateers of all time, and one of the most ruthless.

1888 Birth of Sir Thomas Sopwith, British aviation pioneer. It was a Sopwith Camel that shot down Von Richthofen, the Red Baron. On Sopwith's 100th birthday, a Sopwith Pup built after World War I, led a fly-past over his home in Hampshire.

1934 The first arrest was made in Britain as a result of issuing pocket radios to police. A Brighton shoplifter was arrested just 15 minutes after stealing three coats.

2014 Lewis Clarke, a 16 year old boy from Bristol set a new record by becoming the youngest person to trek to the South Pole. He spent 48 days at temperatures as low as -58F and winds of up to 120 mph, covering a distance of 702 miles.


----------



## moviequeen1

1919
The Paris Peace Conference opens to draw up treaties formally ending WWI
1944
In NYC at the Metropolitian Opera House,a jazz concert was held for the 1st time.The concert featured,Louis Armstrong,Benny Goodman,Artie Shaw,Lionel Hampton,Roy Eldridge,Jack Teagarden
1991
Eastern Airlines after 62 yrs goes out of business because of financial problems
1993
Martin Luther Ling, Jr holiday is observed in all 50 U.S. states for the 1st time


----------



## mellowyellow

It's a funny thing, when I was at school, history was so boring but now it's absolutely fascinating.


----------



## mellowyellow

January 19
1883 The first electric lighting system employing overhead wires, built by Thomas Edison, begins service at Roselle, New Jersey


----------



## Tish

mellowyellow said:


> It's a funny thing, when I was at school, history was so boring but now it's absolutely fascinating.


Actually, I always found it fascinating.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History

19/01/1966: Indira Gandhi takes charge in India*
The only daughter of Jawaharlal Nehru, Indira Gandhi, becomes the first woman prime minister of India.



*19/01/1973: Super tug to defend fishing fleet*
A super tug is sent to protect British trawlers from Icelandic patrol boats as the dispute over cod fishing rights intensifies.

*19/01/1990: Rebel cricketers face storm of protest*
Police in Johannesburg armed with batons and dogs break up a demonstration against the rebel cricketers who are defying a ban on playing in segregated South Africa.

*19/01/001: 'Internet twins' taken into care*
The American twin girls at the centre of an internet adoption scandal are seized from a hotel in north Wales and taken into care.




*19/01/1988: Disabled author wins Whitbread*
Writer Christopher Nolan, who cannot move or speak because of an accident at birth, wins the Whitbread Book of the Year prize.


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 19th
1825
Ezra Daggett and his nephew,Thomas  Kensett patented food storage in tin cans
1903
new bicycle race'Tour de France' is announced
1955
Pres. Dwight Eisenhower delivers 1st Televised press conference,NBC aired it.They shared it with other networks including rivals CBS,ABC.It lasted 33 min,start of new media era that connects President with American people
2013
cyclist, Lance Armstrong finally admits he doped in all of his Tour de France wins


----------



## Tish

*This day in history    

20/01/1961: John F Kennedy sworn in as US president*
The Democrat John F Kennedy is sworn in as the youngest ever elected president of the United States.




*20/01/2002: Camp X-Ray pictures spark outrage*
Photographs showing al-Qaeda and Taleban suspects shackled and masked are published by the United States military.



*20/01/1958: Explorers meet at South Pole*
Members of the team attempting the first surface crossing of the Antarctic have joined up at the South Pole.

*20/01/1972: UK unemployment tops one million*
The number of people out of work and claiming benefit rises above one million, causing uproar in the House of Commons.

*1987: Police crack down on soccer hooligans*
Police carry out a series of dawn raids and make 26 arrests in their biggest operation so far against violence in and around football stadiums.


----------



## mellowyellow

January 20
1841 China cedes Hong Kong to the British during the 1st Opium War


----------



## RnR

*20 January 1936 – Edward VIII becomes King of the United Kingdom.*

Edward VIII (Edward Albert Christian George Andrew Patrick David; 1894–1972) was King of the United Kingdom and the Dominions of the British Empire, and Emperor of India, from 20 January 1936 until his abdication on 11 December the same year.

_Edward in uniform as colonel of the Welsh Guards, 1919._







Edward was the eldest son of King George V and Queen Mary. He was named Prince of Wales on his sixteenth birthday, nine weeks after his father succeeded as king. As a young man, he served in the British Army during the First World War and undertook several overseas tours on behalf of his father.

_“The Year of the Three Kings”, postcard 1936._






*Edward became king on his father’s death on 20 January 1936. However, he showed impatience with court protocol, and caused concern among politicians by his apparent disregard for established constitutional conventions.*

Only months into his reign, he caused a constitutional crisis by proposing marriage to Wallis Simpson, an American who had divorced her first husband and was seeking a divorce from her second. The prime ministers of the United Kingdom and the Dominions opposed the marriage, arguing that a divorced woman with two living ex-husbands was politically and socially unacceptable as a prospective queen consort.

*Edward abdicated on 11 December 1936. He was succeeded by his younger brother, George VI. With a reign of 326 days, Edward is one of the shortest-reigning monarchs in British history.*


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> *20 January 1936 – Edward VIII becomes King of the United Kingdom.*
> 
> Edward VIII (Edward Albert Christian George Andrew Patrick David; 1894–1972) was King of the United Kingdom and the Dominions of the British Empire, and Emperor of India, from 20 January 1936 until his abdication on 11 December the same year.
> 
> _Edward in uniform as colonel of the Welsh Guards, 1919._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward was the eldest son of King George V and Queen Mary. He was named Prince of Wales on his sixteenth birthday, nine weeks after his father succeeded as king. As a young man, he served in the British Army during the First World War and undertook several overseas tours on behalf of his father.
> 
> _“The Year of the Three Kings”, postcard 1936._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edward became king on his father’s death on 20 January 1936. However, he showed impatience with court protocol, and caused concern among politicians by his apparent disregard for established constitutional conventions.*
> 
> Only months into his reign, he caused a constitutional crisis by proposing marriage to Wallis Simpson, an American who had divorced her first husband and was seeking a divorce from her second. The prime ministers of the United Kingdom and the Dominions opposed the marriage, arguing that a divorced woman with two living ex-husbands was politically and socially unacceptable as a prospective queen consort.
> 
> *Edward abdicated on 11 December 1936. He was succeeded by his younger brother, George VI. With a reign of 326 days, Edward is one of the shortest-reigning monarchs in British history.*



Although I'm no expert, he seemed very impressed with Hitler and thought he would win the war.

_……According to her, the Duke's relationship with his wife was distant. "She hardly ever came in to see him," Alexander said. "I saw her in his room on the first night, and then again the night he died. I was there from 7 pm to 7 am for about three weeks, and during that time, she didn't come in and eat with her husband."……._
_https://www.townandcountrymag.com/society/tradition/a29311370/duke-of-windsor-death-true-story/_


----------



## Pam

20th January

1265 England's first Parliament met at Westminster Hall in London, convened by the Earl of Leicester, Simon de Montfort.

1356 Edward Balliol abdicated as King of Scotland in favour of Edward III and in exchange for an English pension.

1850 The opening of the Penny Savings Bank, to encourage thrift amongst the poor.

2014 Dr Michael Ramscar and a team of scientists suggested that the brains of older people only appear to slow down because they have so much information to compute, much like a full up  hard drive. "The brains of older people do not get weak. On the contrary, they simply know more."


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 20th
1887
U.S. Senate approves naval base lease at Pearl Harbor
1945
Franklin Roosevelt became POTUS for a record 4th term{never to be repeated}.His term was cut short when he died in Warm Springs,Georgia on April 12th
1980
Pres Jimmy Carter announces U.S. boycott of Olympic Games being held in Russia
1981
U.S. diplomats and citizens held hostage for 444 days at the U.S. Embassy in Tehran are released


----------



## Tish

*This day in History

21/01/1981: Tehran frees US hostages after 444 days*
The 52 American hostages held at the US embassy in Tehran for more than 14 months arrive in West Germany on their way home to the United States.



*21/01/1992: UN threatens Libya with sanctions*
Libya has been served with a resolution to hand over intelligence agents accused of two airliner bombings.

*21/01/1950: Acclaimed author George Orwell dies*
The British writer George Orwell dies after a three-year battle against tuberculosis.

*21/01/1997: Carers accused in child abuse inquiry*
More than 80 people are named as child abusers in statements to the North Wales inquiry.

*21/01/1966: Future of Monte Carlo rally in doubt*
The Monte Carlo rally ends in uproar over the disqualification of the British cars expected to fill the first four places.


----------



## mellowyellow

January 21
2008 Black Monday in worldwide stock markets. FTSE 100 had its biggest ever one-day points fall, European stocks closed with their worst result since 9/11, and Asian stocks drop as much as 15%.


----------



## RnR

*21 January 1793 – The last King of France, Louis XVI, is executed by guillotine.*

Louis XVI (23 August 1754 – 21 January 1793), born Louis-Auguste, was the last King of France before the fall of the monarchy during the French Revolution. In 1765, at the death of his father, Louis, son and heir apparent of Louis XV, Louis-Auguste became the new Dauphin of France. Upon his grandfather’s death on 10 May 1774, he assumed the title “King of France and Navarre”, which he used until 4 September 1791, when he received the title of “King of the French” until the monarchy was abolished on 21 September 1792.

_Execution of Louis XVI in the Place de la Révolution, 21 January 1793. The empty pedestal in front of him had supported an equestrian statue of his grandfather, Louis XV. When the monarchy was abolished on 11 August 1792, the statue was torn down and sent to be melted._






In a context of civil and international war, Louis XVI was suspended and arrested at the time of the insurrection of 10 August 1792; one month later, the constitutional monarchy was abolished and the First French Republic was proclaimed on 21 September 1792. Louis was tried by the National Convention, self-instituted as a tribunal for the occasion, found guilty of high treason, and executed by guillotine on 21 January 1793, aged 38.

His wife Marie Antoinette, whom he’d married on on 16 May 1770, had a trial beginning on 14 October 1793. Two days later she was convicted by the Revolutionary Tribunal of high treason and she too was executed by guillotine, aged 37, in the Place de la Révolution on 16 October 1793.

_*Louis XVI was the only King of France ever to be executed, and his death brought an end to more than a thousand years of continuous French monarchy.*_


----------



## RnR

Tish said:


> *This day in History
> 
> 21/01/1981: Tehran frees US hostages after 444 days*
> The 52 American hostages held at the US embassy in Tehran for more than 14 months arrive in West Germany on their way home to the United States.
> 
> View attachment 145487
> 
> *21/01/1992: UN threatens Libya with sanctions*
> Libya has been served with a resolution to hand over intelligence agents accused of two airliner bombings.
> 
> *21/01/1950: Acclaimed author George Orwell dies*
> The British writer George Orwell dies after a three-year battle against tuberculosis.
> 
> *21/01/1997: Carers accused in child abuse inquiry*
> More than 80 people are named as child abusers in statements to the North Wales inquiry.
> 
> *21/01/1966: Future of Monte Carlo rally in doubt*
> The Monte Carlo rally ends in uproar over the disqualification of the British cars expected to fill the first four places.


Thanks Tish. A little history re the Monte Carlo Rally ...
_Henri Rougier and the victorious 25Hp Turcat-Méry before the inaugural Monte Carlo rally, 1911._


----------



## mellowyellow

Tish said:


> *This day in History
> 
> 21/01/1981: Tehran frees US hostages after 444 days*
> The 52 American hostages held at the US embassy in Tehran for more than 14 months arrive in West Germany on their way home to the United States.
> 
> View attachment 145487
> 
> *21/01/1992: UN threatens Libya with sanctions*
> Libya has been served with a resolution to hand over intelligence agents accused of two airliner bombings.
> 
> *21/01/1950: Acclaimed author George Orwell dies*
> The British writer George Orwell dies after a three-year battle against tuberculosis.
> 
> *21/01/1997: Carers accused in child abuse inquiry*
> More than 80 people are named as child abusers in statements to the North Wales inquiry.
> 
> *21/01/1966: Future of Monte Carlo rally in doubt*
> The Monte Carlo rally ends in uproar over the disqualification of the British cars expected to fill the first four places.


The hostages in Iran was an incredible day in history, to see the women in the days of the Shah in attractive western dress and then after the coup, thrown back into the dark ages.  Tragic.


----------



## Pam

21st January

1670 Claude Duvall executed at Tyburn. Claude Duval, also spelled Du Vall,  celebrated Norman-born highwayman of Restoration England, popularized as a gallant cavalier.

His gravestone at St. Paul’s Church, Covent Garden, reads:     
"Here lies DuVall: Reder, if male thou art,
Look to thy purse; if female, to thy heart..."


1799 Edward Jenner's smallpox vaccination was introduced. His work on vaccination prevented him from continuing with his ordinary medical practice. 

1807 Streets in London were first illuminated by gaslight when Pall Mall was lit up.


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 21st
1677
The 1st medical publication in America is published in Boston,Mass,pamphlet on small pox
1969
A partial meltdown at the Lucen Nuclear Reactor in Switzerland seriously contimates the cavern containing the reactor.The plant is sealed and decommissioned
1991
CBS News correspondent,Bob Simon and 4 TV crew members are kidnapped&held for 40 days by Iraqis in the Persian Gulf


----------



## Tish

*This day in History

22/01/1689 *
Prince William of Orange (future King William III of Britain), summons Convention Parliament to discuss ruling jointly with his wife Mary (daughter of exiled King James II)

*22/01/1879 *
Battle of Rorke's Drift: British garrison of 150 holds off 3,000-4,000 Zulu warriors. Eleven Victoria Crosses and a number of other decorations were awarded to the defenders.

*22/01/1905* 
In St Petersburg, Russia, a large demonstration of workers led by Father Gapon, march to the Winter Palace with a petition to the Tsar; troops fire on protesters in what becomes known as 'Bloody Sunday'

*22/01/1973 *
Roe vs Wade: US Supreme Court legalizes most abortions.

*22/01/2020 *
China locks down the city of Wuhan and its 11 million people, in an effort to control COVID-19 with a then official death toll of 17 and over 500 people ill


----------



## mellowyellow

January 22
China locks down the city of Wuhan and its 11 million people, in an effort to control Covid-19 with a then official death toll of 17 and over 500 people ill


----------



## RnR

*22 January*
1506 – The first contingent of 150 Swiss Guards arrives at the Vatican.

1840 – The first British colonists to New Zealand arrive on Auckland Island.

1901 – Edward VII is proclaimed King after the death of his mother, Queen Victoria.


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 21st
1506
The 1st contingent of 150 Swiss Guards arrive at the Vatican
1964
The world's largest cheese{15,723 kg} was manufactured in Wisconsin for New York's Worlds Fair
2002
KMart Corp became the largest U.S. retailer in history to file  Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection


----------



## Tish

*This day in History

23/01/1973: Nixon announces Vietnam peace deal*

The US president, Richard Nixon, has appeared on national television to announce "peace with honour" in Vietnam.

"Let us now build a peace of reconciliation"
President Richard Nixon

Statements issued simultaneously in Washington and Hanoi confirmed the peace deal was signed in Paris at 1230 local time, bringing to an end America's longest war.
The ceasefire will begin at midnight Hanoi time on Saturday, 27 January, monitored by an international force made up of troops from Canada, Poland, Hungary and Indonesia.




*23/01/1989: Many killed in Tajik earthquake*
Hundreds of people are feared dead after a powerful earthquake struck the Soviet Central Asian republic of Tajikistan.
Early reports say one village of clay homes was buried under a 50ft (17m) landslide, triggered by the earth tremors. All 600 inhabitants of Sharora are believed to have died.
The official Soviet news agency, Tass, says, 1,000 people may have been killed.



*23/01/1955: Express train crashes killing 14*
Fourteen people were killed and dozens injured when an express train travelling from York to Bristol derailed and overturned at Sutton Coldfield station.
The train, which was carrying about 300 passengers, had been diverted via Sutton Coldfield from its usual route through Tamworth because of essential maintenance to tracks.

It is understood seven bodies, including those of the two drivers, are still trapped inside the wreckage.
Following the accident, the death toll rose to 17 and the number of injured to 43.



*23/01/1971: Britain allowed to sell arms to S Africa*
The Commonwealth Conference in Singapore has ended with a compromise over the wording of the Declaration of Commonwealth principles.
Talks centred around Britain's proposal to sell arms to South Africa, despite a voluntary United Nations embargo on arms sales.

In the end the South African government did not make any significant orders for arms.
In 1977 the UN Security Council upgraded their stance to a mandatory arms embargo against South Africa.

The UN arms embargo was lifted in May 1994, shortly after Nelson Mandela became South Africa's first black president.


----------



## mellowyellow

January 23
1973 US President Richard Nixon announces an accord has been reached to end Vietnam War
Loved the movie so much about the Vietnam War called “Deer Hunter” and the theme music called Cavatina.


----------



## RnR

*23 January 1368 – In a coronation ceremony, Zhu Yuanzhang ascends the throne of China as the Hongwu Emperor, initiating Ming dynasty rule over China that would last for three centuries.*
_The Hongwu Emperor (1328–1398), personal name Zhu Yuanzhang, was the founder and first emperor of China’s Ming dynasty. He reigned from his coronation on 23 January 1368 to 24 June 1398.
_

*23 January 1571 – The Royal Exchange opens in London.*
The Royal Exchange in London was founded in the 16th century by the merchant Thomas Gresham on the suggestion of his factor Richard Clough to act as a centre of commerce for the City of London. The site was provided by the City of London Corporation and the Worshipful Company of Mercers, who still jointly own the freehold.

Traditionally, the steps of the Royal Exchange is the place where certain royal proclamations, such as the dissolution of parliament, are read out by either a herald or a crier. Following the death or abdication of a monarch and the confirmation of the next monarch’s accession to the throne by the Accession Council, the Royal Exchange Building is one of the locations where a herald proclaims the new monarch’s reign to the public.

*23 January 1943 – Fall of Rabaul, the capital of the Territory of New Guinea, occurs when the Japanese invasion force quickly overwhelms the small Australian garrison at Rabaul.*
_An Australian soldier, Private George “Dick” Whittington, is aided by Papuan orderly Raphael Oimbari near Buna.

Local Papuans, called Fuzzy Wuzzy Angels by the Australians, assisted and escorted injured Australian troops down the Kokoda track._


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 23rd
1849
U.S. patent for the envelope making machine granted to Jesse K.Park,Cornelius Wilson
1957
Wham 0 Corp produces the 1st Frisbee disc{ orginally was called 'Pluto Platter}
1968
spy ship USS Pueblo with 83 man crew was seized by North Korea in the Sea of Japan.
They were held for 11 months charged with intruding N.Korean waters
1983
future tennis Hall Of Famer, Bjorn Borg, retires from tennis at age 26
He won 6 Wimbledon,6 French Open titles


----------



## Tish

*This day in History

24/01/1966: 117 die in Air India tragedy*

Over 100 passengers have been kiiled after an Air India Boeing-707 plane crashed into Mont Blanc in the Alps.
The plane was on a regular Bombay to New York flight when the accident happened at around 0800 local time.

All 106 passengers and 11 crew were killed on the aircraft as it prepared to land at Geneva airport in Switzerland.



*24/01/1961: End of the road for Monroe and Miller*

The Hollywood screen star Marilyn Monroe has divorced her husband, playwright Arthur Miller, after less than five years of marriage.
The divorce was granted in Mexico, where a judge signed the decree. The grounds of divorce were listed as "incompatibility".

It has been rumoured that the pair have had frequent quarrels over their differing lifestyles.



*24/01/1965: Winston Churchill dies*

Sir Winston Churchill has died at the age of 90 with his wife Lady Clementine Churchill and other members of the family at his bedside.
He suffered a stroke 15 days ago and gradually slipped into a deep sleep from which he never awakened.

Sir Winston died in his London home at Hyde Park Gate.



*24/01/1969: LSE closes over student clashes*

The London School of Economics has been closed following violent protests by students angry at the installation of steel security gates.
Police were called in to try to break up the demonstrators who broke through seven sets of steel protective gates put up last week at the university in the Aldwych, central London.

The gates had been attacked with crowbars, pickaxes and sledgehammers.
Officers arrested 25 students who were taken to Bow Street police station.




*24/01/2001: Mandelson resigns - again*
The Northern Ireland Secretary, Peter Mandelson, has resigned from the cabinet over a row concerning a passport application from an Indian billionaire.
It is the second time Mr Mandelson has been forced to leave the cabinet in disgrace since Labour came to power in 1997.

Mr Mandelson, a close confidant and friend of the Prime Minister, Tony Blair, said he did not accept he had acted "improperly in any way" over the passport affair.


----------



## mellowyellow

1908 Lieutenant General Robert Baden-Powell publishes "Scouting for Boys" as a manual for self-instruction in outdoor skills and self-improvement. The book becomes the inspiration for the Scout Movement.


Robert Baden-Powell’s great grandson Gerard Baden-Clay was born to lead. To do great things. It was in his DNA.

_But in 2014, he was found guilty of murdering his wife Allison, the mother of his three children and sentenced to life in prison.

Apparently he is a model prisoner. His good behaviour has reportedly earned him extra privileges, including extra “buy-ups” at the prison canteen and possibly an extra weekly visit.  “He does everything he is asked to do,” a source said. “When he approaches you he says: ‘Excuse me, officer.’ He is very polite._


----------



## RnR

*24 January AD 76 – Roman Emperor Hadrian is born.*

Hadrian (24 January 76 – 10 July 138) was Roman emperor from 117 to 138. He is known for building Hadrian’s Wall, which marked the northern limit of Britannia. He also rebuilt the Pantheon which still stands today and constructed the Temple of Venus and Roma, the largest temple in Ancient Rome.

_Hadrian’s Wall was 80 Roman miles or 117.5 km long; its width and height varied according to the construction materials available nearby. As an indication, East of the River Irthing, the wall was made from squared stone and measured 3 metres wide and 5 to 6 metres high. There was a fort about every five Roman miles._






His predecessor, Trajan, was a maternal cousin of Hadrian’s father. Trajan did not officially designate an heir during his lifetime, but his friend and adviser Licinius Sura was well disposed towards Hadrian. Trajan’s wife, Pompeia Plotina, claimed that her husband nominated Hadrian as emperor immediately before his death. Soon after his succession, four leading senators who had opposed Hadrian were unlawfully put to death. The senate never forgave Hadrian for this.

_Bust. Denarius. Statue of Hadrian in military garb, wearing the civic crown and muscle cuirass, from Antalya, Turkey._






During his reign, Hadrian travelled to nearly every province of the Empire. An ardent admirer of Greece, he sought to make Athens the cultural capital of the Empire and ordered the construction of many opulent temples in the city. He used his relationship with his Greek lover Antinous to underline his philhellenism (love of Greek culture), and this led to the establishment of one of the most popular cults of ancient times. Hadrian spent a great deal of time with the military; he usually wore military attire and even dined and slept among the soldiers. He ordered rigorous military training and drilling and made use of false reports of attacks to keep the army on alert.

_The Pantheon. The Temple of Venus and Roma by the Colosseum._






Hadrian’s last years were marred by illness and his further executions of leading senators suspected of plotting against him. In 138 he adopted Antoninus Pius on the condition that Antoninus adopt Marcus Aurelius and Lucius Verus as his own heirs. They would eventually succeed Antoninus as co-emperors. Hadrian died the same year at Baiae. Antoninus had him deified, despite opposition from the Senate.

_Hadrian’s tomb._






The Mausoleum of Hadrian, usually known as Castel Sant’Angelo is a towering cylindrical building in Parco Adriano, Rome, Italy. It was initially commissioned by Hadrian as a mausoleum for himself and his family. Hadrian’s ashes were placed there a year after his death in Baiae in 138, together with those of his wife Sabina, and his first adopted son, Lucius Aelius, who also died in 138.

_Castel Sant’Angelo was later used by the popes as a fortress and castle, and is now a museum. The Castle was once the tallest building in Rome._


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> 1908 Lieutenant General Robert Baden-Powell publishes "Scouting for Boys" as a manual for self-instruction in outdoor skills and self-improvement. The book becomes the inspiration for the Scout Movement.
> 
> View attachment 145952
> Robert Baden-Powell’s great grandson Gerard Baden-Clay was born to lead. To do great things. It was in his DNA.
> 
> _But in 2014, he was found guilty of murdering his wife Allison, the mother of his three children and sentenced to life in prison.
> 
> Apparently he is a model prisoner. His good behaviour has reportedly earned him extra privileges, including extra “buy-ups” at the prison canteen and possibly an extra weekly visit.  “He does everything he is asked to do,” a source said. “When he approaches you he says: ‘Excuse me, officer.’ He is very polite._


Such a strange and awful case.


----------



## Pam

24th January

Japanese Sgt. Shoichi Yokoi was found hiding in a Guam jungle, where he had been since the end of World War II. He was among the last three Japanese hold-outs to surrender after the end of hostilities in 1945, almost 28 years after the island  had been liberated by allied forces in 1944.

1976 Margaet Thatcher, leader of the Conservative party, was dubbed 'The  Iron Lady' in the Soviet newspaper 'Red Star' after her speech on the threat of Communism.

2015 A racehorse named Sir Winston Churchill netted a win, on the 50th anniversary of the wartime leader's death, in the 3.25 race at Uttoxeter racecourse.


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 24th
1899
Humphrey O'Sullivan receives patent for his rubber heel for shoes&boots
1935
The 1st canned beer,'Krueger's Cream Ale' is sold by American Kreuger Brewing Company
1984
Apple Computer Inc unveils Macintosh Personal Computer


----------



## Tish

*This day in History

25/01/1971: Idi Amin ousts Uganda president*

General Idi Amin has seized power from President Milton Obote, the man who led Uganda to independence in 1962.
The general led a military coup while the president was out of the country attending the Commonwealth conference in Singapore.

Ugandan troops have sealed off Entebbe airport and there are reports of tanks and soldiers on the streets of the capital, Kampala. The president's residence is said to have been surrounded and major road links have been blocked.




*25/01/1999: Colombia quake leaves hundreds dead*

At least 300 people have been killed and 1,000 have been injured in an earthquake in Colombia, South America.
It is the most powerful quake to hit Colombia for 16 years, measuring six on the Richter scale. Aftershocks were felt as far afield as the capital, Bogota.

The quake struck the heart of the country's coffee-growing region, about the capital, Bogota, toppling tower blocks, hotels and historic churches.

*25/01/ 2004: Nasa rover looks for water on Mars*
The second of two Nasa rovers sent to explore Mars has landed on the surface of the planet, where it will look for signs of water.
The Opportunity rover touched down at 0505 GMT, on the opposite side of Mars from where its sister rover, Spirit, landed three weeks ago.

After a promising start sending back striking colour photographs of the Martian surface, the Spirit rover has run into difficulties and stopped working altogether last week.

Space scientists say they are making progress on fixing the probe, but that it could take days or weeks to put right.




*25/01/1999: Olympic officials face bribery charges*

Six members of the International Olympic Committee face expulsion following an inquiry into a corruption scandal which has deeply shaken the Olympic movement.
The six were identified at the end of an investigation by the IOC into allegations of corruption during the awarding of the 2002 Winter Games to Salt Lake City, in Utah.

In all, the investigation named 13 IOC officials who were alleged to have taken cash or services in return for helping Salt Lake City win the right to host the Olympics.




*25/01/1990: Children killed in devastating storm.*

At least 39 people, some of them children, have died in the worst weather to hit England and Wales since the 1987 storm.
Hurricane-force winds gusting in from the south-west brought chaos with many railway stations, roads and ports forced to close and some flights to major airports in England were diverted.

The severe weather also affected other parts of Europe, killing at least 21 people in France, the Netherlands and Belgium, and caused disruption and damage in West Germany.


----------



## mellowyellow

_Dutch children eating soup during the famine of 1944–45_

A German blockade cut off food and fuel shipments from farm towns. Some 4.5 million were affected and survived thanks to soup kitchens. The famine was alleviated by the liberation of the provinces by the Allies in May 1945. Prior to that, bread baked from flour shipped in from Sweden, and the airlift of food by the Royal Air Force, the Royal Canadian Air Force, and the United States Army Air Forces – under an agreement with the Germans that if the Germans did not shoot at the mercy flights, the Allies would not bomb the German positions – helped to mitigate the famine.


----------



## Pam

1533 - The Bishop of Lichfield secretly married King Henry VIII to Anne Boleyn, the second of Henry's six wives. 

1791 - The British Parliament passed the Consitutional Act of 1791 and split the old Province of Quebec into Upper and Lower Canada.

1858 - Mendelssohn's Wedding March was first played at the wedding of Queen Victoria's daughter Princess Victoria and Crown Prince Frederick of Prussia.

2014 - Sixteen schoolgirls made history by ending a tradition of male only choral singing at Canterbury Cathedral stretching back more than a thousand years. "The girls will initially only be singing at services when boy choristers, boarders at St Edmund's school, take their twice termly breaks. There are no women in the cathedral's adult choir."


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 25th
1825
The 1st U.S. engineering school opens, Rensselar Polytechnic in Troy,NY
1870
The soda fountain was patented by Gustavus Dows
1924
The 1st Winter Olympics was held at Chamonix in the French Alps,spectators were thrilled to see ski jump and bob sled competitions,14 other events,a total of 8 sports. In 1928,the International Olympic Committee{IOC} offically designated the Winter Games to be held in St. Moritz, Switzerland as the 2nd Winter Olympics.The Olympics offered a big boost to skiing a sport that would really make enormous strides in the next decade
1981
The 52 Americans held in Iran Embassy for 444 days return home to U.S.


----------



## mellowyellow

January 26
1788 Captain Arthur Phillip and British colonists hoist the Union Flag at Sydney Cove, New South Wales, now celebrated as Australia Day


----------



## Tish

*This Day in History

January 26, 1788, Captain Arthur Phillip guides a fleet of 11 British ships carrying convicts to the colony of New South Wales, effectively founding Australia. *
After overcoming a period of hardship, the fledgling colony began to celebrate the anniversary of this date with great fanfare and it eventually became commemorated as Australia Day. In recent times, Australia Day has become increasingly controversial as it marks the start of when the continent's Indigenous people were gradually dispossessed of their land as white colonization spread across the continent.

Australia, once known as New South Wales, was originally planned as a penal colony. In October 1786, the British government appointed Arthur Phillip captain of the HMS Sirius, and commissioned him to establish an agricultural work camp there for British convicts. With little idea of what he could expect from the mysterious and distant land, Phillip had great difficulty assembling the fleet that was to make the journey. His requests for more experienced farmers to assist the penal colony were repeatedly denied, and he was both poorly funded and outfitted. Nonetheless, accompanied by a small contingent of Marines and other officers, Phillip led his 1,000-strong party, of whom more than 700 were convicts, around Africa to the eastern side of Australia. In all, the voyage lasted eight months, claiming the deaths of some 30 men.

The first years of settlement were nearly disastrous. Cursed with poor soil, an unfamiliar climate and workers who were ignorant of farming, Phillip had great difficulty keeping the men alive. The colony was on the verge of outright starvation for several years, and the marines sent to keep order were not up to the task. Phillip, who proved to be a tough but fair-minded leader, persevered by appointing convicts to positions of responsibility and oversight. Floggings and hangings were commonplace, but so was egalitarianism. As Phillip said before leaving England: “In a new country there will be no slavery and hence no slaves.”



*January 26, 1947 — Al Capone, America’s most notorious gangster died*.
On this day, four days after his 48th birthday. It was no gangland killing, as might have been expected, but the result of an apoplectic stroke complicated by pneumonia.





*January 26, 1998 — President Bill Clinton called a news conference
with a 22-year-old aide, Monica Lewinsky*. 

He left the room without answering any questions after his brief but categorical denial.
The issue would not go away, however, and resulted in political humiliation for both Clinton himself and for his wife, Hillary, when she ran for the presidency in 2016. Her husband’s ****** transgressions were repeatedly raised by rival Donald Trump in a notoriously bitter election campaign.
For Bill Clinton, the seeds were sown in July 1995, when Lewinsky became an unpaid summer intern at the White House. She moved to a paid position in December of that year.
Between then and March, 1997, she said in a later statement, she had nine ****** encounters with President Clinton, including ****** acts – though not actual intercourse – in the Oval Office.
As rumours of the affair began to circulate and Clinton came under intense media scrutiny, independent prosecutor Kenneth Starr stepped up an investigation into the President’s activities. Soon, Clinton was accused of asking Lewinsky to lie about the relationship.
At the White House Press conference, an emotional President, his voice trembling and fist clenched, declared: "I did not have ****** relations with that woman, Miss Lewinsky.




*26 January 1808 Australia's first and only military coup, the Rum Rebellion, took place in Sydney.*

The Rebellion occurred when Governor Bligh attempted to break the rum monopoly of the NSW Corps (rum was used as common currency in the Colony from 1793) and clashed with Major George Johnston and former Lieutenant, turned grazier and businessman, John Macarthur. Bligh was deposed and arrested when the NSW Corps marched up Bridge Street to Government House at 6pm on 26 January and supposedly found Bligh under his bed. Bligh remained under house arrest until January 1809 when he left for Hobart. He eventually returned to England in 1810. 

Johnston acted as Lieutenant-Governor of the Colony and Macarthur was appointed as Colonial Secretary until they returned to England in March 1809.

The Rebellion officially ended when Governor Macquarie, backed by the 73rd Regiment arrived in Sydney in January 1810 to take up his appointment as Governor.

*26/0/2001: Thousands die in Gujarat quake*
A massive earthquake has struck western India and parts of Pakistan, killing many thousands of people.
The death toll is expected to rise quickly as rescue teams flood into the worst-affected towns - Bhuj, in the state of Gujarat, and the nearby city of Ahmedabad.
The death toll in the Gujarat earthquake eventually rose to 25,000. A million people were left homeless.



*26/01/1950: India becomes a republic*
The independent republic of India is officially born today, after nearly 100 years of British rule.
A public holiday has been declared throughout the country, and millions of people have been celebrating with processions and ceremonies to hoist the new flag of India for the first time.




*26/01/1952: Britons killed in Cairo riots*
Reports from Egypt say at least 20 people have been killed and hundreds injured in anti-British riots in Cairo.
Initial figures suggest up to 17 British people may have been murdered or burnt to death during the trouble. About 200 people were injured and some 300 arrested.

*26/011969: Prague riots over student martyr*
Police wielding truncheons and firing tear gas from pressure canisters have broken up a march by hundreds of demonstrators in central Prague.
The violence erupted as officers tried to disperse the crowd gathered at the foot of the Wenceslas Statue, to pay tribute to Jan Palach, the student who burned himself to death in protest at the Soviet occupation of Czechoslovakia.


----------



## Pam

26th January

1942 - World War II: The first United States forces arrived in Europe, landing in Northern Ireland.

1950 - India became a Republic within the British Commonwealth.

1994 - A protestor fired two blank shots from a starting pistol at Prince Charles as he prepared to speak at an Australia Day rally in Sydney.

2014 - The Mayor of  London, Boris Johnson, was named Honorary Australian of the Year for displaying 'archetypal Aussie characteristics in abundance'.

2014 - Police stopped a learner drive for speeding on the M62 in West Yorkshire. She was accompanied by her pet parrot. 'Since parrots are not allowed to supervise learner drivers, her vehicle has been seized,' police tweeted.


----------



## RnR

*26 January 1905 – The world’s largest gem diamond, the Cullinan Diamond, is found.*

The Cullinan Diamond was the largest gem-quality rough diamond ever found, weighing 621.35 grams, discovered at the Premier No.2 mine in Cullinan, South Africa, on 26 January 1905. It was named after Thomas Cullinan, the mine’s chairman.

In April 1905, it was put on sale in London, but despite considerable interest, it was still unsold after two years. In 1907, the Transvaal Colony government bought the Cullinan and then presented it to Edward VII, King of the United Kingdom, who had it cut by Asscher Brothers in Amsterdam.

_Nine largest stones split from the rough Cullinan diamond by Joseph Asscher before shaping._







The Cullinan Diamond produced stones of various cuts and sizes, the largest of which is named Cullinan I or the Great Star of Africa, and at 530.4 carats (106.08 g) it is the largest clear cut diamond in the world. The stone is mounted in the head of the Sovereign’s Sceptre with Cross. The second-largest is Cullinan II or the Second Star of Africa, weighing 317.4 carats (63.48 g), mounted in the Imperial State Crown.

_Queen Mary wearing Cullinans I and II as a brooch on her chest, III as a pendant on the Coronation Necklace, and IV in the base of her crown, below the Koh-i-Noor. Sovereign’s Sceptre with Cross. Imperial State Crown._






Both are part of the Crown Jewels. Seven other major diamonds from the Cullinan Diamond, weighing a total of 208.29 carats (41.66 g), are privately owned by Elizabeth II, who inherited them from her grandmother, Queen Mary, in 1953. The Queen also owns minor brilliants and a set of unpolished fragments.


----------



## RnR

*26 January 1949*

The legal status of Australian nationality or Australian citizenship was created by the Australian Citizenship Act 1948, which came into force on 26 January 1949.

_The passage of the Nationality and Citizenship Act 1948 marked the first time the term ‘Australian citizen’ had been used in any legislation, including the Constitution._


*
Until 1949 there was no such thing as an Australian citizen. Before that, anyone born or naturalised (made a citizen) in Australia was a British subject. People travelling overseas were issued with British passports.*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Chicago Jan. 26th 1967.


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 26th
1841
Hong Kong proclaimed a soverign territory of Great Britain
1875
electric dental drill patent by George F.Green
1991
Jan Stereud,place kicker who played for the Kansas City Chiefs,Green Bay Backers enters NFL Hall of Fame. The only other placekicker in the Hall is George Blanda,he also was a quarterback
2006
Western Union discontinues its telegram service
2015
Libby Lane is ordained as the 1st female Bishop of the Church of England


----------



## Tish

*This day in History

27/01/1941 HMAS Sydney (II) mystery solved*

In 1941 the pride of the Australian navy was sunk with 645 lives aboard. Its final resting place remained a mystery until 2008.

*27/01/1967 - Apollo 1*

Three astronauts aboard Apollo 1 ( Virgil I. Grissom, Edward H. White II and Roger B. Chaffee ) die while still on the launch pad as they are practicing for a two-week mission in space.

*27/01/1888 - The National Geographic Society*

1888 in Washington D.C., the National Geographic Society has gone on to become the world's largest scientific and geographical distribution organization. Its original premise was 'for the increase and diffusion of geographic knowledge.'

*27/01/1926 - Birth of Television*
John Logie Baird, gives the first public demonstration of a television system in London.
The BBC started the first public broadcasts in London in 1936.
Regular television broadcasts began in the United States in 1939.

*27/01/1938 - Honeymoon Bridge Collapses*
1938 : The Honeymoon Bridge across Niagara Falls, Ontario, Canada collapses after a severe ice storm causes the lower river to flood with ice and place undue stress on the abutments causing the bridge to collapse.

*27/01/1944 - Siege of Leningrad*
After 872 days of the siege of Leningrad by German forces allowing no food or medical supplies to enter which caused the deaths of hundreds of thousands of Russian lives, The Siege was finally broken

*27/01/1945 - Poland Auschwitz*
The Red Army liberates the Nazi's biggest concentration camp at Auschwitz in southern Poland. During the concentration camps existence it is believed up to 1 million Jews were murdered ,75,000 Poles, 21,000 Gypsies, and 15,000 Soviet POWs.

*27/01/1951 - Nuclear Bomb Tests*
The US government detonates the first of a series of nuclear bombs at its new Nevada test site.

*27/01/1968 - 3,500 more air troops were sent to Sahn, in Vietnam*
It is reported on this day that 3,500 more air troops were sent to Sahn, in Vietnam. They were sent to help fight against North Vietnam, who had just launched new shell attacks.

*27/01/1985 - Coca Cola
Coca Cola starts distribution in the Soviet Union 12 years after Pepsi*

*27/01/1993 - Andre the Giant*
The wrestler Andre the Giant ( 7ft4in and 520 LBS ) , dies of a heart attack after attending his fathers funeral in France.

*27/01/2012 - Casino Site Collapses in Cincinnati*
At least twelve people were injured after a partial collapse at the construction site of the Horseshoe Casino in Cincinnati, Ohio.


----------



## mellowyellow

THE TROUBLED STORY OF CHARLES DICKENS

......It seems amazing in the modern age, but in the not-so-distant past, people were actually routinely jailed for not paying their debts — as in literally put in prison. This often set up a cycle, since people in prison have trouble earning money, thus frequently making these into life sentences. In the United Kingdom during the 18th and 19th centuries, in fact, about 10,000 people went to prison every year due to unpaid debts. And one of those people was John Dickens, Charles' father.......

Read More: https://www.grunge.com/238210/the-troubled-story-of-charles-dickens/?utm_campaign=clip


----------



## RnR

*27 January 1606
Gunpowder Plot Trial: The trial of Guy Fawkes and other conspirators begins, ending with their execution on January 31.*

The Gunpowder Plot of 1605 was a failed assassination attempt against King James I of England and VI of Scotland by a group of provincial English Catholics led by Robert Catesby. The plan was to blow up the House of Lords during the State Opening of England’s Parliament on 5 November 1605, as the prelude to a popular revolt in the Midlands during which James’s nine-year-old daughter, Princess Elizabeth, was to be installed as the Catholic head of state.

_A contemporary engraving of eight of the thirteen conspirators, by Crispijn van de Passe. Missing are Digby, Keyes, Rookwood, Grant, and Tresham._






Catesby’s fellow plotters were John Wright, Thomas Wintour, Thomas Percy, Guy Fawkes, Robert Keyes, Thomas Bates, Robert Wintour, Christopher Wright, John Grant, Ambrose Rookwood, Sir Everard Digby and Francis Tresham. Fawkes, who had 10 years of military experience fighting in the Spanish Netherlands in suppression of the Dutch Revolt, was given charge of the explosives.

The plot was revealed to the authorities in an anonymous letter sent to William Parker, 4th Baron Monteagle, on 26 October 1605. During a search of the House of Lords at about midnight on 4 November 1605, Fawkes was discovered guarding 36 barrels of gunpowder, enough to reduce the House of Lords to rubble. He was duly arrested. Most of the conspirators fled from London as they learned of the plot’s discovery, trying to enlist support along the way. Several made a stand against the pursuing Sheriff of Worcester and his men at Holbeche House. In the ensuing battle, Catesby was one of those shot and killed.

*At their trial on 27 January 1606, eight of the survivors, including Fawkes, were convicted and sentenced to be hanged, drawn and quartered.*

_Print of members of the Gunpowder Plot being hanged, drawn and quartered._






Everard Digby, Robert Wintour, John Grant, and Thomas Bates were duly hanged, drawn and quartered on 30 January 1606 with Thomas Wintour, Ambrose Rookwood, Robert Keyes, and Guy Fawkes suffering the same punishment on the following day.


----------



## RnR

*27 January 1880 – Thomas Edison receives the patent on his incandescent light bulb.*

In 1878, Edison began working on a system of electrical illumination, something he hoped could compete with gas and oil based lighting. He began by tackling the problem of creating a long-lasting incandescent lamp, something that would be needed for indoor use.

_Edison with one of his early light bulbs._






Many earlier inventors had previously devised incandescent lamps but many of these early bulbs had such flaws as an extremely short life, high expense to produce and high electric current drawn, making them difficult to apply on a large scale commercially.

_Thomas Edison’s first successful light bulb model, used in public demonstration at Menlo Park, December 1879. U.S. Patent 223898: Electric-Lamp. Issued January 27, 1880._






After many experiments, first with carbon filaments and then with platinum and other metals, Edison returned to a carbon filament. The first successful test was on October 22, 1879. It lasted 13.5 hours. Edison continued to improve this design and on November 4, 1879, filed for U.S. patent 223,898. Edison’s patent was granted on January 27, 1880 for an electric lamp using “a carbon filament or strip coiled and connected to platina contact wires”.

This was the first commercially practical incandescent light.


----------



## RnR

*27 January 1919 
The 1918-1919 influenza pandemic reaches New South Wales.*

_Word reached New South Wales in September 1918, of “devastating outbreaks” of pneumonic influenza in South Africa and America. The spread of the disease throughout the world was caused largely by soldiers returning home from active service in Europe. By October, it had hit New Zealand, and on 25 October 1918 a ship arrived in Sydney from New Zealand with infected passengers on board. All were safely confined at the North Head quarantine station in Sydney._

Then, on 24 January 1919, a “suspicious case of illness” of a soldier at No. 4 Military General Hospital at Randwick, was reported to the NSW Department of Health. Within forty-eight hours three nurses treating him at the hospital also became ill, and during this time, seven other soldiers who had travelled to Sydney from Melbourne were admitted with the same symptoms. The Director-General of Public Health, Dr Robert Thomas Paton, along with other medical experts, visited the patients on 27 January 1919 and formally diagnosed the cases as pneumonic influenza.

_Medical staff and workers from Riley Street Depot, Surry Hills, April 1919. State Archives and Records NSW._




The pandemic threw the people and Government of the State into a community effort rivalled only by that of the recent war, in an attempt to lessen the spread, and impact, of a deadly disease. The NSW Government activated two groups it had appointed in November 1918: the Consultative Medical Council and the Metropolitan Citizen’s Influenza Administrative Committee. This was followed on 30 January by a trifecta of proclamations: people were required to wear masks covering the mouth and nose; the congregation of people in public spaces was disallowed; and restrictions were placed on crossing from Victoria into NSW. The requirements applied firstly to metropolitan Sydney, but soon spread to cover the entire State.

_Food relief distribution staff, Balmain Town Hall May 1919. State Archives and Records NSW._




_The impact of the restrictions on employees of many businesses, created the need for relief and support._

In terms of loss of life, the ‘outbreak’ first wave of the disease was “comparatively mild” when contrasted with the second and third ‘high-mortality’ waves in 1919. In all there were 6,387 deaths attributed to influenza, pneumonic influenza, and pneumonia, of almost 22,000 cases reported in NSW, although the actual figure of people infected in Metropolitan Sydney was suggested to be as high as 290,000. Males accounted for 3,851 or 60% of all deaths, and of those, 1,522 or nearly 40%, were industrial workers.

_Over 12,000 Australians died, and New South Wales accounted for half of that total._


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 27th
1888 
The National Geographic Society is officially founded in Washington,DC, formed by 33 men all who had diverse backgrounds but shared interest in geography&science.The society published their 1st magazine issue'National Geographic" 9 months later
The society over the yrs used profits to fund research projects& world expeditions becoming a instrumental force in some of the greatest achievements in exploration &science.A few discoveries aided by the org include, Jacques Cousteau's oceanographic work,Jane Goodall's observation with chimpanzees,Robert Perry's journey to the North Pole,
Today its one of the world's largest non profit scientific& educational institutions
1967
a fire aboard Apollo 1 Command Module kills astronauts Gus Grissom,Edward White,Roger Chaffee during a launch rehearsal
1970
The movie rating system modifies"M'{mature} to PG{parential guidance}


----------



## mellowyellow

Today in 1945, the Auschwitz death camp was discovered and liberated by the Red Army.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History

28/01/1986 - Challenger Explodes*

The space shuttle Challenger explodes just after liftoff , killing the seven astronauts aboard, this was the 10th trip for Challenger and included a teacher from New Hampshire, Christa MacAuliffe, among the astronauts, as part of a new Teacher in Space project. The Launch was shown live on CNN and many schools set up televisions for children to watch due to the involvement of a teacher in the shuttle.
Other crew members aboard the Challenger ship included Michael J. Smith, Dick Scobee, and Ronald McNair, as well as Ellison Onizuka, Christa McAuliffe, Gregory Jarvis, and Judith Resnik. A warning was ignored that certain equipment on the ship was vulnerable at new temperatures.

*28/0/1937 - Rolls Royce*

Testing of the Rolls Royce had begun on this day. The first model that appeared on the streets a few years after World War II ended was the Rolls Royce Silver Wraith.

*28/01/1930 - Chrysler Building*
With the completion of the Chrysler Building in New York which is the tallest building in the world at 78 stories and dwarfs the 56 story Woolworths building and is even taller than the Eiffel Tower in Paris, this is at a cost of some $15,000,000 investment by Mr Chrysler and shows the world that the American Auto industry is the best in the world. Just 12 months later the Empire State Building is completed which is taller.

*28/01/1917 - Pancho Villa Dead or Alive*
US forces give up searching for Mexican revolutionary Pancho Villa after nearly one year, following his massacre of 16 U.S. citizens at Santa Isabel in northern Mexico and 17 American Citizens in Columbus, New Mexico President Wilson had sent US forces into Mexico with orders to capture Villa dead or alive.

*28/01/1932 - Japan Occupies Shanghai*
Japan began it's bombing and reoccupation of Shanghai, China .

*28/01/1953 - Derek Bentley*
1953 : Derek Bentley is hung at Wandsworth Prison in London for his part in the murder of Pc Sidney Miles who attempted to arrest him during a break in at a warehouse in Croydon, Surrey

*28/01/1958 - Murder Road Trip*
Charles Starkweather, a 19-year-old high school dropout from Lincoln, Nebraska, and his 14-year-old girlfriend, Caril Ann Fugate, go on a deadly road trip and kill a Lincoln businessman, his wife and their maid, as part of a killing spree that began a week earlier when he killed Fugate's stepfather and mother, and strangled Fugate's two-and-a-half-year-old sister

*28/01/1961 Shooting*
Mrs. Koemick was shot in the head on this day with a .22-caliber rifle. This shooting took place in a local furniture store, and the husband of this woman was questioned. More answers were yet to be found as of this time.
Five firemen had been killed while on the scene of a bakery fire. They lost their lives after the walls of the bakery plant had closed down on them. There were 20 firemen total trapped in this fire as of this time.

*28/01/1964 - East West Relations*
1964 : Tension levels had risen between the U.S. and the Soviet Union dramatically during this time in history. On this day, a U.S. jet was shot down by Soviet troops. The jet was pulling into an East German airbase at the time that it had happened.

*28/01/1968 Korea Soviet Union*
The Soviet Union at this time was using caution in their dealings with Korea. The possibility of an explosion in the Far East was part of the reason
Coupled with the possibility that the Soviet Union did not believe they were equipped enough to deal with Korea if Korea became a Soviet enemy. Besides that, the Soviet Union had a vested interest in Korea a treaty had been signed between these two countries in earlier years.

*28/01/1968 Greenland H Bombs Lost*
A radiation alert is issued following B-52 bomber armed with four hydrogen bombs crashes near the Arctic air base of Thule in Greenland. After the bombs were found it took nine months to remove all the contaminated material including snow from the crash site.

*28/01/1972 Black Caucus*
The Black Caucus was gaining quite a bit of ground during this time in history. This organization is a group that was formed at this time in order to gain votes representing the 25 million U.S. African American citizens.
Black citizens have turned to the Black Caucus for quite a number of things, such as help and advice regarding local political issues. In fact, citizens have modeled their local political causes after that of the national Black Caucus organization. This particular association is still in existence today.

*28/01/1972 Montreal Fires*
It was believed that the possible cause of a fire that occurred in Montreal on this day had started on purpose. Part of the reason why it was suspected that this fire was started by an arsonist was the fact that 20 fires altogether had occurred in the same area within 15 days.

*28/01/1982 - Red Brigade*
Italian police rescue US Brigadier General James Dozier after storming a flat in Padua where he was being held by Red Brigade guerrillas.

*28/01/1997 - Stephen Biko*
1997 : Four police officers, appearing before the Truth and Reconciliation Commission, admit to the 1977 killing of Stephen Biko, a leader of the South African Black consciousness movement.

*28/01/2012 - Yemeni President Arrives in US*
President Ali Abdullah Saleh of Yemen arrived in the United States to receive treatment for injuries that were a result of an assassination attempt. Saleh left Yemen after a law was passed that gave him immunity from prosecution and after he gave a farewell speech on television.

*28/01/2013 Netherlands Queen Abdicates*
2013 : Queen Beatrix of the Netherlands has decided to abdicate in order for her son Prince Willem-Alexander to take over the crown. She had recorded a televised address to declare her intentions and announced that she would formally step down on April 30th.

*28/01/2014 Chickens Killed to Stop H7N9 Spread*
2014 : Hong Kong announced that it will kill 20,000 chickens in order to stop the spread of the H7N9 bird flu. The culling was announced after the virus had been found in chickens that had been sent to China. A three week ban on live chicken importation was also put in place.


----------



## RnR

*28 January 814 – Charlemagne dies of pleurisy in Aachen as the first Holy Roman Emperor. He is succeeded by his son Louis the Pious as king of the Frankish Empire.*

Charlemagne or Charles the Great (2 April 742 – 28 January 814), numbered Charles I, was King of the Franks from 768, King of the Lombards from 774 and Emperor of the Romans from 800. He united much of Europe during the early Middle Ages. He was the first recognised emperor in western Europe since the fall of the Western Roman Empire three centuries earlier. The expanded Frankish state that Charlemagne founded is called the Carolingian Empire.

_Charlemagne was a devout Catholic and maintained a close relationship with the papacy throughout his life. In 772, when Pope Adrian I was threatened by invaders, the king rushed to Rome to provide assistance._




_Shown here, the pope asks Charlemagne for help at a meeting near Rome._

He became king in 768 following his father’s death, initially as co-ruler with his brother Carloman I. Carloman’s sudden death in December 771 under unexplained circumstances left Charlemagne as the sole, undisputed ruler of the Frankish Kingdom.

_Charlemagne reached the height of his power in 800 when he was crowned Emperor of the Romans by Pope Leo III on Christmas Day at Rome’s Old St. Peter’s Basilica._





Charlemagne has been called the “Father of Europe” as he united most of Western Europe for the first time since the Roman Empire and united parts of Europe that had never been under Roman rule. His rule spurred the Carolingian Renaissance, a period of energetic cultural and intellectual activity within the Western Church. All Holy Roman Emperors considered their kingdoms to be descendants of Charlemagne’s empire, up to the last Emperor Francis II and the French and German monarchies.

*Charlemagne died on 28 January 814, having ruled as emperor for thirteen years.*

He was laid to rest in his imperial capital city of Aachen. He married at least four times and had three legitimate sons, but only his son Louis the Pious survived to succeed him.

_Frederick II’s gold and silver casket for Charlemagne, the Karlsschrein shrine in Aachen Cathedral._




The Karlsschrein, in English: the Shrine of Charlemagne.


----------



## RnR

*1896 – Walter Arnold of East Peckham, Kent, becomes the first person to be convicted of speeding.*

On 28 January 1896 the world’s first speeding ticket was issued to a motorist. A reckless driver by the name of Walter Arnold was spotted by a constable hurtling through the streets of Paddock Wood in Kent, at four times the legal speed limit. *The limit at the time was 2 mph.*

_The 1896 Arnold Benz Motor Carriage driven by Walter Arnold._





You could have walked faster. But in early 1896, the law said you could only go 2 mph, and you had to have a chap walking in front waving a red flag to alert the nervous of your approach. But the crazed boy racer sped through the town at 8mph, with no flag-bearer sprinting in front.

_A report of Mr Arnold’s speeding ticket was recorded in the London Daily News on Thursday 30 January 1896._





An astonished police constable mounted his pushbike and a five-mile chase ensued. Arnold was caught and sent before the beak, where he was fined appropriately. Mr Arnold may not have been too unhappy with the publicity his case generated, however. He was one of the country’s first car dealers, selling imported Benz cars from Germany. And between 1896 and 1899 his company made its own cars, the ‘Arnold Motor Carriage’, based on the Benz.

_1896 Arnold Benz Motor Carriage Advertisement._





Later that year, the Locomotives Act removed the need for a flag-bearer, and increased the speed limit to a hair-raising 14 mph. To celebrate, a race from London to Brighton was organised, called the ‘Emancipation Run’. Fittingly, Walter Arnold took part, driving one of his own cars. A re-enactment of the run took place in 1927, organised by the newspaper the Daily Sketch. It has been held almost continuously since, as the London to Brighton Veteran Car Run, for cars built before 1905.


----------



## RnR

*28 January ... in Australia*
1802 – Matthew Flinders named Fowlers Bay in South Australia.
1958 – Harold Macmillan visited Australia, the first Prime Minister of the United Kingdom to do so while in office.
1968 – Members of English rock groups The Who and Small Faces were escorted by police from a plane at Melbourne's Essendon Airport after the pilot diverted the flight citing the bands' behaviour.
1990 – Lisa Curry won a gold medal at the Auckland Commonwealth Games.
1992 – Colin White and David Trimmer were charged over their alleged involvement in a multimillion-dollar tobacco scam in Brisbane.
2005 – Mamdouh Habib is released from the United States military prison camp at Guantanamo Bay, Cuba.
2014 – Peter Cosgrove was named the next Governor-General of Australia.


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 28th
1624
Sir Thomas Warner founded 1st English colony in the Caribbean,St Kitts
1935
Iceland become the 1st western country to legalize abortion
1959
 Green Bay Packers hired Vince Lombardi as their head coach and general manager.This was his 1st head coaching job in the NFL contracting him for 5 yrs. The Packers won the first 2 Super Bowls,he became the face of professional football,was on the cover of Time Magazine in 1962.The trophy given out every Super Bowl is named in his honor,Vince Lombardi Trophy
1985
"We Are The World' charity single for USA Africa relief is  recorded featuring all star pop singers including Michael Jackson,Lionel Ritchie,Diana Ross,Bruce Springsteen,Kenny Rogers,Ray Charles,Billy Joel,Gladys Knight too many others to name


----------



## Tish

*This day in History.

29/01/1795 - United States Naturalization Act*
The United States Naturalization Act of 1795 repealed and replaced the earlier Act of 1790 changes included increasing the period of required residence from two to five years and The Act specified that naturalized citizenship was reserved only for "free white person."

*29/01/1886 - Patent for Benz*
A patent was given to Karl Benz who had created the first Mercedes-Benz. This first Benz model of car was known as the "Motorwagon". This motorized wagon had three wheels and was run by an internal combustion engine very similar to the more modern-day autos created in the present day.
In 1893, Benz had created his first four-wheel Mercedes vehicle. In 1926 the established Mercedes-Benz company had merged with another European car operation.

*29/01/1944 - USS Missouri*
USS Missouri was launched at the New York Navy Yard on this day. This vessel weighed at least 45,000 tons.

*29/01/1959 - England Fog Causes Major Chaos on Roads*
Dense fog brings road, rail and air transport in many parts of England and Wales to a virtual standstill.

*29/01/1963 - Liquor bill no. 26*
1963 : Liquor bill no. 26 was rescheduled for this date. The reason for the postponement was because further consideration needed to be done regarding liquor bill no. 25 as well.
If Senate Bill no. 25 regarding the sale of liquor would be passed, minimum price markup levels of wholesale liquor would be done away with at this time. Bill no. 26 was meant for the purpose of allowing motels, hotels, and restaurants to receive liquor licenses under strict regulation, but not in regards to population ratio.

*29/01/1963 Robert Frost*
This was the date of Robert Frost's Death. He had accomplished much in his lifetime, such as winning the Pulitzer Prize four times, and also reciting a poem during JFK's inauguration ceremony.

*29/01/1976 - Terrorist Bombs London*
Twelve bomb have been exploded in London's West End during the night, most of Oxford Street is closed for the rest of the day while searches by the bomb squad continue for more bombs. The IRA later admitted it had planted the bombs as part of it's campaign against the British government.

*29/01/1979 Mondays*
Brenda Spencer only 16 years old at the time kills two men and wounds nine children as they enter the Grover Cleveland Elementary School in San Diego.
According to one source, Spencer had blamed the killings she had done on the fact that it was Monday, and that she did not like Mondays. She was known for other violent behavior as well, such as repeatedly shooting BB guns at the windows of this school (Grover Cleveland elementary school).
She was sentenced to 25 years in prison for her crime, and she was denied parole four times. This violent incident brought upon by Monday blues was recounted in a song called "I Don't Like Mondays" by a group called "The Boomtown Rats".

*29/01/1987 Philippines Rebel Uprising*
Rebels to the Aquino government take control the Channel 7 building in Manila and the President of the Philippines Corazon Aquino orders troops to fire tear gas into the building on the rebels who have occupied the building for the last two days. They quickly surrender with no shots fired.

*29/01/1996 France Stops Nuclear Testing*
French President, Jacques Chirac has announced France will no longer test nuclear weapons after exploding its sixth and biggest nuclear device in the South Pacific.

*29/01/2002 - George W. Bush "Axis of Evil" Speech*
A few months after the World Trade Center tragedy of September 11th, 2001, George W. Bush made probably one of the most memorable U.S. President State of the Union Addresses.
In his annual president speech he addressed the pressing problem of terrorism and the development of weapons used for mass destruction. Bush had also sent U.S. troops to the Middle East to hunt down Osama Bin Laden, who was one of the main al-Quaida terrorist leaders operating at this time. He was also a leader of Saudi Arabia during this time. In his speech he describes "regimes that sponsor terror" as an Axis of Evil, in which he includes Iraq, Iran and North Korea.
President Bush also sent intelligence groups to Afghanistan. Afghanistan was one of the main offenders of highly organized terrorist activity during this time period (and in the present day as well).
After the attack of September 11th, Bin Laden was no where to be found. Even to the present day it is not totally clear where he is located. However, it was believed that as of December 2005 Osama Bin Laden was in Pakistan, and in 2006 videos have been taken which have been seen by some sectors of the public.

*29/01/2013 Borneo - Malaysia Rare Elephants Poisoned*
Ten pygmy elephants, a rare species, were found dead after being apparently poisoned in a reserve in Malaysia. They were not believed to be killed by poachers as they did not have their tusks removed nor were there any gunshot wounds found on the animals.

*29/01/2014 Nigerian Senators Change Party*
Around eleven senators in the People's Democratic Party (PDP) of Nigeria have defected to the All Progressives Congress (APC) opposition party. The former PDP senators had been of the same party as Nigerian president Goodluck Jonathan. They left the party citing increasing factions in the PDP as the reason.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History.

29/01/1795 - United States Naturalization Act*
The United States Naturalization Act of 1795 repealed and replaced the earlier Act of 1790 changes included increasing the period of required residence from two to five years and The Act specified that naturalized citizenship was reserved only for "free white person."

*29/01/1886 - Patent for Benz*
A patent was given to Karl Benz who had created the first Mercedes-Benz. This first Benz model of car was known as the "Motorwagon". This motorized wagon had three wheels and was run by an internal combustion engine very similar to the more modern-day autos created in the present day.
In 1893, Benz had created his first four-wheel Mercedes vehicle. In 1926 the established Mercedes-Benz company had merged with another European car operation.

*29/01/1944 - USS Missouri*
USS Missouri was launched at the New York Navy Yard on this day. This vessel weighed at least 45,000 tons.

*29/01/1959 - England Fog Causes Major Chaos on Roads*
Dense fog brings road, rail and air transport in many parts of England and Wales to a virtual standstill.

*29/01/1963 - Liquor bill no. 26*
1963 : Liquor bill no. 26 was rescheduled for this date. The reason for the postponement was because further consideration needed to be done regarding liquor bill no. 25 as well.
If Senate Bill no. 25 regarding the sale of liquor would be passed, minimum price markup levels of wholesale liquor would be done away with at this time. Bill no. 26 was meant for the purpose of allowing motels, hotels, and restaurants to receive liquor licenses under strict regulation, but not in regards to population ratio.

*29/01/1963 Robert Frost*
This was the date of Robert Frost's Death. He had accomplished much in his lifetime, such as winning the Pulitzer Prize four times, and also reciting a poem during JFK's inauguration ceremony.

*29/01/1976 - Terrorist Bombs London*
Twelve bomb have been exploded in London's West End during the night, most of Oxford Street is closed for the rest of the day while searches by the bomb squad continue for more bombs. The IRA later admitted it had planted the bombs as part of it's campaign against the British government.

*29/01/1979 Mondays*
Brenda Spencer only 16 years old at the time kills two men and wounds nine children as they enter the Grover Cleveland Elementary School in San Diego.
According to one source, Spencer had blamed the killings she had done on the fact that it was Monday, and that she did not like Mondays. She was known for other violent behavior as well, such as repeatedly shooting BB guns at the windows of this school (Grover Cleveland elementary school).
She was sentenced to 25 years in prison for her crime, and she was denied parole four times. This violent incident brought upon by Monday blues was recounted in a song called "I Don't Like Mondays" by a group called "The Boomtown Rats".

*29/01/1987 Philippines Rebel Uprising*
Rebels to the Aquino government take control the Channel 7 building in Manila and the President of the Philippines Corazon Aquino orders troops to fire tear gas into the building on the rebels who have occupied the building for the last two days. They quickly surrender with no shots fired.

*29/01/1996 France Stops Nuclear Testing*
French President, Jacques Chirac has announced France will no longer test nuclear weapons after exploding its sixth and biggest nuclear device in the South Pacific.

*29/01/2002 - George W. Bush "Axis of Evil" Speech*
A few months after the World Trade Center tragedy of September 11th, 2001, George W. Bush made probably one of the most memorable U.S. President State of the Union Addresses.
In his annual president speech he addressed the pressing problem of terrorism and the development of weapons used for mass destruction. Bush had also sent U.S. troops to the Middle East to hunt down Osama Bin Laden, who was one of the main al-Quaida terrorist leaders operating at this time. He was also a leader of Saudi Arabia during this time. In his speech he describes "regimes that sponsor terror" as an Axis of Evil, in which he includes Iraq, Iran and North Korea.
President Bush also sent intelligence groups to Afghanistan. Afghanistan was one of the main offenders of highly organized terrorist activity during this time period (and in the present day as well).
After the attack of September 11th, Bin Laden was no where to be found. Even to the present day it is not totally clear where he is located. However, it was believed that as of December 2005 Osama Bin Laden was in Pakistan, and in 2006 videos have been taken which have been seen by some sectors of the public.

*29/01/2013 Borneo - Malaysia Rare Elephants Poisoned*
Ten pygmy elephants, a rare species, were found dead after being apparently poisoned in a reserve in Malaysia. They were not believed to be killed by poachers as they did not have their tusks removed nor were there any gunshot wounds found on the animals.

*29/01/2014 Nigerian Senators Change Party*
Around eleven senators in the People's Democratic Party (PDP) of Nigeria have defected to the All Progressives Congress (APC) opposition party. The former PDP senators had been of the same party as Nigerian president Goodluck Jonathan. They left the party citing increasing factions in the PDP as the reason.


----------



## mellowyellow

1892 The Coca-Cola Company is incorporated in Atlanta, Georgia

_The Coca-Cola Company is a publicly listed company, meaning there is not one sole owner, but rather the company is 'owned' by thousands of shareholders and investors around the world. However, the largest *shareowner* of the company is American businessman *Warren Buffett*._


----------



## RnR

*29 January 1819 – Stamford Raffles lands on the island of Singapore.*

_Sir Thomas Stamford Raffles, FRS (1781–1826) was a British statesman, Lieutenant-Governor of British Java from 1811 to 1815 and Governor-General of Bencoolen from 1817 to 1822. He is best known for his founding of Modern Singapore._

Raffles arrived in Bencoolen, Sumatra on 19 March 1818. Despite the prestige connected with the title of Governor-General, Bencoolen was a colonial backwater whose only real export was pepper. The British East India Company had founded Bencoolen in 1685, as their new commercial centre for the region. It is at this point Raffles realised the importance of a British presence that both challenged the Dutch dominance in the area and could remain consistently profitable, unlike Bencoolen or Batavia. British trading ships were heavily taxed at Dutch ports, stifling British trade in the region. Raffles reasoned that the best way to challenge the Dutch was to establish a new port in the region.







Raffles sailed to Malacca in late 1818 to personally secure a British presence in the Riau area. After a brief survey of the Karimun Islands, on 29 January 1819, Raffles established a post at the southern tip of the Malay Peninsula. Contact was made with the local Temenggong, or Raja people. The contacts were friendly and Raffles, knowledgeable about the muddled political situation, took advantage to provide a rudimentary treaty between the nominal chiefs of the area that called for the exclusivity of trade and the British protection of the area. Raffles declared the foundation of what was to become modern Singapore on 6 February, securing the transfer of control of the island to the British East India Company. With much pomp and ceremony, the official treaty was read aloud in languages representing all nations present, as well as the Malay and Chinese inhabitants.

_Victoria Dock at Tanjong Pagar, a naval and commercial base in the British colony of Singapore, 1890s._






After returning to Bencoolen Raffles revisited Singapore in 1822 and was pleased with the fact that Singapore had grown exponentially in such a short period of time. The colony was a bustling hub of trade and economic activity. Raffles finally returned to England on 22 August 1824, over a year after he left Singapore. His longest tenure in Singapore was only eight months, but he was considered the founder of Singapore nevertheless.


----------



## RnR

mellowyellow said:


> 1892 The Coca-Cola Company is incorporated in Atlanta, Georgia
> 
> _The Coca-Cola Company is a publicly listed company, meaning there is not one sole owner, but rather the company is 'owned' by thousands of shareholders and investors around the world. However, the largest *shareowner* of the company is American businessman *Warren Buffett*._


-----------------------------------
On 8 May 1886, Dr. John Pemberton sold the first glass of Coca-Cola at Jacobs' Pharmacy in downtown Atlanta.


----------



## RnR

Tish said:


> *This day in History.
> 
> 29/01/1795 - United States Naturalization Act*
> The United States Naturalization Act of 1795 repealed and replaced the earlier Act of 1790 changes included increasing the period of required residence from two to five years and The Act specified that naturalized citizenship was reserved only for "free white person."
> 
> *29/01/1886 - Patent for Benz*
> A patent was given to Karl Benz who had created the first Mercedes-Benz. This first Benz model of car was known as the "Motorwagon". This motorized wagon had three wheels and was run by an internal combustion engine very similar to the more modern-day autos created in the present day.
> In 1893, Benz had created his first four-wheel Mercedes vehicle. In 1926 the established Mercedes-Benz company had merged with another European car operation.
> 
> *29/01/1944 - USS Missouri*
> USS Missouri was launched at the New York Navy Yard on this day. This vessel weighed at least 45,000 tons.
> 
> *29/01/1959 - England Fog Causes Major Chaos on Roads*
> Dense fog brings road, rail and air transport in many parts of England and Wales to a virtual standstill.
> 
> *29/01/1963 - Liquor bill no. 26*
> 1963 : Liquor bill no. 26 was rescheduled for this date. The reason for the postponement was because further consideration needed to be done regarding liquor bill no. 25 as well.
> If Senate Bill no. 25 regarding the sale of liquor would be passed, minimum price markup levels of wholesale liquor would be done away with at this time. Bill no. 26 was meant for the purpose of allowing motels, hotels, and restaurants to receive liquor licenses under strict regulation, but not in regards to population ratio.
> 
> *29/01/1963 Robert Frost*
> This was the date of Robert Frost's Death. He had accomplished much in his lifetime, such as winning the Pulitzer Prize four times, and also reciting a poem during JFK's inauguration ceremony.
> 
> *29/01/1976 - Terrorist Bombs London*
> Twelve bomb have been exploded in London's West End during the night, most of Oxford Street is closed for the rest of the day while searches by the bomb squad continue for more bombs. The IRA later admitted it had planted the bombs as part of it's campaign against the British government.
> 
> *29/01/1979 Mondays*
> Brenda Spencer only 16 years old at the time kills two men and wounds nine children as they enter the Grover Cleveland Elementary School in San Diego.
> According to one source, Spencer had blamed the killings she had done on the fact that it was Monday, and that she did not like Mondays. She was known for other violent behavior as well, such as repeatedly shooting BB guns at the windows of this school (Grover Cleveland elementary school).
> She was sentenced to 25 years in prison for her crime, and she was denied parole four times. This violent incident brought upon by Monday blues was recounted in a song called "I Don't Like Mondays" by a group called "The Boomtown Rats".
> 
> *29/01/1987 Philippines Rebel Uprising*
> Rebels to the Aquino government take control the Channel 7 building in Manila and the President of the Philippines Corazon Aquino orders troops to fire tear gas into the building on the rebels who have occupied the building for the last two days. They quickly surrender with no shots fired.
> 
> *29/01/1996 France Stops Nuclear Testing*
> French President, Jacques Chirac has announced France will no longer test nuclear weapons after exploding its sixth and biggest nuclear device in the South Pacific.
> 
> *29/01/2002 - George W. Bush "Axis of Evil" Speech*
> A few months after the World Trade Center tragedy of September 11th, 2001, George W. Bush made probably one of the most memorable U.S. President State of the Union Addresses.
> In his annual president speech he addressed the pressing problem of terrorism and the development of weapons used for mass destruction. Bush had also sent U.S. troops to the Middle East to hunt down Osama Bin Laden, who was one of the main al-Quaida terrorist leaders operating at this time. He was also a leader of Saudi Arabia during this time. In his speech he describes "regimes that sponsor terror" as an Axis of Evil, in which he includes Iraq, Iran and North Korea.
> President Bush also sent intelligence groups to Afghanistan. Afghanistan was one of the main offenders of highly organized terrorist activity during this time period (and in the present day as well).
> After the attack of September 11th, Bin Laden was no where to be found. Even to the present day it is not totally clear where he is located. However, it was believed that as of December 2005 Osama Bin Laden was in Pakistan, and in 2006 videos have been taken which have been seen by some sectors of the public.
> 
> *29/01/2013 Borneo - Malaysia Rare Elephants Poisoned*
> Ten pygmy elephants, a rare species, were found dead after being apparently poisoned in a reserve in Malaysia. They were not believed to be killed by poachers as they did not have their tusks removed nor were there any gunshot wounds found on the animals.
> 
> *29/01/2014 Nigerian Senators Change Party*
> Around eleven senators in the People's Democratic Party (PDP) of Nigeria have defected to the All Progressives Congress (APC) opposition party. The former PDP senators had been of the same party as Nigerian president Goodluck Jonathan. They left the party citing increasing factions in the PDP as the reason.


_The 1886 Benz Patent Motorwagen._


----------



## RnR

*29 January 1850 – Lawrence Hargrave, Australian inventor of the box kite, is born.*

_Lawrence Hargrave, MRAeS, (29 January 1850 – 6 July 1915) was an Australian engineer, explorer, astronomer, inventor and aeronautical pioneer. Born in England in 1850, he emigrated to Australia in 1865 where he took on an engineering apprenticeship in Sydney._

Hargrave had been interested in experiments of all kinds from an early age, particularly those with aircraft. When his father died in 1885, and Hargrave came into his inheritance, he resigned from his job as an assistant astronomical observer at Sydney Observatory to concentrate on full-time research and for a time gave particular attention to the flight of birds.

_Lawrence Hargrave and his kites at Stanwell Park, south of Sydney. State Library of NSW, a1381003._




In January 1893, he began his kite experiments that would lead to the invention of the box kite. By February 10th he was flying a kite “of three dimensions”. However, it was on February 15th of 1893 that Lawrence Hargrave flew the first true cellular kite in Sydney. Hargrave referred to his kite as cellular, not a box kite, and appearing like “pieces of honeycomb on the end of a stick”, which it did. In those days Hargrave’s peers called the box kite a ‘Hargrave’. On 12 November 1894, Hargrave connected four box kites of his own design. Having added a seat, he flew with the kites 16 feet off the ground, thus proving to the world that it was possible to build a safe, heavier-than-air flying machine. Hargrave’s radical design for a wing that could support far more than its own weight opened up opportunities for other inventors to develop the design for commercial purposes. Hargrave never patented his designs, so did not receive the recognition he deserved.

_From 1966 to 1994 the Australian 20 dollar note featured Hargrave on the reverse._


----------



## RnR

*29 January 1856 – Queen Victoria issues a Warrant under the Royal sign-manual that establishes the Victoria Cross to recognise acts of valour by British military personnel during the Crimean War.*

The Victoria Cross (VC) is the highest award of the United Kingdom honours system. It is awarded for gallantry “in the presence of the enemy” to members of the British armed forces. It was previously awarded to Commonwealth countries, most of which have now established their own honours systems.

*Queen Victoria issued a Warrant on 29 January 1856 that officially constituted the VC.*

The order was backdated to 1854 to recognise acts of valour during the Crimean War. Since the first awards were presented by Queen Victoria in 1857, two thirds of all awards have been personally presented by the British monarch. These investitures are usually held at Buckingham Palace.

_Queen Victoria distributing Crimean War medals. Line engraving, 1856. Victoria Cross._





Since then, the medal has been awarded 1,358 times to 1,355 individual recipients. Only 15 medals, 11 to members of the British Army, and four to the Australian Army, have been awarded since the Second World War. The Victoria Cross was extended to colonial troops in 1867. The first ceremony was held on 26 June 1857 at which Queen Victoria invested 62 of the 111 Crimean recipients in a ceremony in Hyde Park, London.

_Queen Victoria presenting the first Victoria Cross medals in Hyde Park, 26 June 1857._





The traditional explanation of the source of the metal from which the medals are struck is that it derives from Russian cannon captured at the Siege of Sevastopol. Some research has suggested a variety of origins for the material. Research has established that the metal for most of the medals made since December 1914 came from two Chinese cannons that were captured from the Russians in 1855.

The barrels of the Chinese cannon are on display at Firepower – The Royal Artillery Museum at Woolwich. The remaining portion of the only remaining cascabel, weighing 10 kilograms, is stored in a vault maintained by 15 Regiment Royal Logistic Corps at MoD Donnington. It can only be removed under armed guard. It is estimated that approximately 80 to 85 more VCs could be cast from this source. A single company of jewellers, Hancocks of London, has been responsible for the production of every VC awarded since its inception.

_The Victoria Cross cannons._





The VC collection of businessman and politician Lord Ashcroft, amassed since 1986, contains 162 medals, over one-tenth of all VCs awarded. It is the largest collection of such decorations. In July 2008 it was announced that Ashcroft was to donate £5 million for a permanent gallery at the Imperial War Museum where the 50 VCs held by the museum will be put on display alongside his collection. The Lord Ashcroft Gallery at the Imperial War Museum opened on 12 November 2010 containing a total of 210 VCs and 31 GCs.

Prior to November 2010, the largest collection of VCs on public display was held by the Australian War Memorial, whose collection includes all nine VCs awarded to Australians at Gallipoli. Of the 100 medals awarded to Australians (96 VCs, and 4 VCs for Australia), this collection contains around 70 medals, including 3 medals awarded to British soldiers.

List of Australian Victoria Cross recipients.

_The Hall of Valour at the Australian War Memorial honours the one hundred Australians who have received the Victoria Cross and the nine Australian Defence personnel who have directly received the George Cross._


----------



## mellowyellow

Great pics and info RnR, your previous career (as a teacher) shines through every post.


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 29th
1892
Coca Cola Company was incorporated in Atlanta Georgia
1924
Carl Taylor in Cleveland,Ohio patented the ice cream cone rolling machine
1978
Sweden become the 1st country to ban aerosol sprays due to the harmful effect on the ozone layer


----------



## mellowyellow

Nine monarchs at the funeral of Edward VII, 1910. Standing are Haakon VII of Norway, Ferdinand of Bulgaria, Manuel II of Portugal, Wilhelm II of Germany, George I of Greece and Albert I of Belgium. Seated are Alfonso XIII of Spain, George V of the UK, and Frederick VIII of Denmark.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History

30/01/1848 - California Gold Rush*
James Marshall finds the first gold nugget in 1848 at Coloma, California leading to more than half a million people rushing to California to find Gold



*30/01/1933 - Adolf Hitler*
 Adolf Hitler the leader of the National Socialist German Workers Party (or Nazi Party), becomes chancellor of Germany



*30/01/1948 - Mahatma Gandhi assassinated*
After angering Hindu extremeists with his effort to bring peace to his beloved India by going on hunger strike to stop the fighting by his own countrymen and nearly dying from his fast Mahatma Gandhi was assassinated in New Delhi by a terrorist sponsored by a right-wing Hindu militia group.




*30/01/1924 Northern Ireland Civil Rights Demonstrators*
Northern Ireland Civil Rights demonstrators were gunned down on this day in 1924. They were shot by British Army Paratroopers.
There were 13 demonstrators in all that last their lives for the Catholic cause in this locality (Northern Ireland). The marchers were in protest of certain British policies concerning the internment (holding) of alleged Irish nationalists. (Nationalists are citizens of a country fighting for independence.)
This was one event of many that happened during the time of this Northern Ireland crisis. This particular conflict had continued for a few decades after this. The climax of this particular Irish crisis occurred in 1969, which was when British troops were sent to this location (Ireland) in an attempt to squelch the nationalist movement.
Peace agreements between the British and Northern Ireland did not actually occurred until the late 1990s. Part of the peace agreement included the dissolution (discontinuation) of the IRA.



*30/01/1930 - Route 80*
Route 80 is expected to be paved as of this year from East Moline to Port Byron. After this project was to be completed, this road would extend to the Wisconsin state line

*30/01/1952 - Korea Truce Talks*
After many weeks truce talks aimed at ending the fighting in the Korean War between North and South Korea remain unresolved. ( A truce is agreed eventualy in July 1953 )

*30/01/1961 State of The Union*
JFK's State of the Union Address was very somber this year. It included a recount of the collapsing economy that had been happening for several months by this time.



*30/01/1968 Vietnam Tet Offensive*
The Viet Cong launched surprise attacks in South Vietnam , beginning the Tet Offensive. The Communist offensive is one of the bloodiest of the war with thousands of Viet Cong suicide squads sent to certain death in an effort to humiliate the Americans and Vietnamese.

*30/01/1991 Saudi Arabia Desert Storm*
1991 : Iraqi troops have seize control of a Al Khafji inside the Saudi Arabian border after a fierce battle in which both sides suffer casualties. This is now the 14th day of Desert Storm and shows the Iraqis are not beaten yet.

*30/01/2000 - Kenya Plane Crash*
A plan crashed after takeoff on this day. This plane was just leaving Kenya Airways, and only 10 people of the 179 people on board survived. This accident had just happened so fast that no one even was able to take the time to put on life support.

*30/01/2002 - Ice Storm*
2002 : A severe ice storm strikes Oklahoma and surrounding states. causing some of the region's infrastructure to crumble and electric transformers exploded in some places.

*30/01/2003 Shoe Bomber Sentenced*
2003 : British-born "shoe bomber" Richard Reid has been sentenced to life in prison after he tried to blow up a transatlantic flight from Paris to Miami.

*30/01/2011 Anti-Government Protests in Egypt Continue*
Protests in Egypt continued for a sixth day across Egypt as citizens demanded President Mubarak step down. Protesters clashed with police forces and there were reports of over 100 deaths from the violence.    

*30/01/2013 South Korea Launches Space Rocket*
South Korea successfully launched a space rocket that was carrying a satellite after two previous failed attempts. Officials stated that the satellite would be used to collect climate data.

3*0/01/2014 Long-Serving Congressman Retires*
2014 : US Congressman Henry Waxman announced that he would retire from office after serving in Congress for twenty terms. Waxman was elected as a Democrat in California in 1974 and had been a proponent of clean air initiatives, he had also been a key player in the formation of President Obama's Affordable Care Act.


----------



## RnR

*30 January 1661 – Oliver Cromwell, Lord Protector of the Commonwealth of England, is ritually executed more than two years after his death, on the 12th anniversary of the execution of the monarch he himself deposed.*

Oliver Cromwell (1599–1658) was an English military and political leader serving as Lord Protector of the Commonwealth of England, Scotland, and Ireland from 1653 until his death. Cromwell was succeeded as Lord Protector by his son Richard. Although not entirely without ability, Richard had no power base in either Parliament or the Army, and was forced to resign in May 1659. The lack of clear leadership enabled George Monck, the English governor of Scotland, at the head of New Model Army regiments was able to march on London, and restore the Long Parliament and make the necessary constitutional adjustments so Charles II could be invited back from exile in 1660 to be king under a restored monarchy.

*Charles’ new parliament ordered the disinterment of Cromwell’s body from Westminster Abbey and the disinterment of other regicides John Bradshaw and Henry Ireton, for a posthumous execution at Tyburn. *

_The execution of the bodies of Cromwell, Bradshaw and Ireton. From a contemporary print._




_On 30 January 1661, the 12th anniversary of the execution of Charles I, Cromwell’s body was exhumed from Westminster Abbey, and was subjected to a posthumous execution, as were the remains of Robert Blake, John Bradshaw and Henry Ireton. The body of Cromwell’s daughter was allowed to remain buried in the Abbey. His disinterred body was hanged in chains at Tyburn, and then thrown into a pit._

*Cromwell’s severed head was displayed on a spiked pole outside Westminster Hall until 1685, when a storm broke the pole, throwing Cromwell’s head to the ground.*

Afterwards Cromwell’s head was allegedly owned by various people, including a documented sale in 1814 to Josiah Henry Wilkinson, and was publicly exhibited several times before being buried beneath the floor of the antechapel at Sidney Sussex College, Cambridge, in 1960. The exact position was not publicly disclosed, but a plaque marks the approximate location.

_Advertisement for the Hughes brothers’ exhibition of Cromwell’s head, 1799. The exhibition was a failure. Plaque at Sidney Sussex College, Cambridge, commemorating the burial of Cromwell’s head in 1960. Cromwell’s head._






The Cromwell vault was later used as a burial place for Charles II’s illegitimate descendants. In Westminster Abbey, the site of Cromwell’s burial was marked during the 19th century by a floor stone in what is now the Air Force Chapel, reading “The burial place of Oliver Cromwell 1658–1661”.

Oliver Cromwell’s Head.


----------



## RnR

*30 January 1854 – The first Cobb & Co coach departs Melbourne for the Forest Creek goldfields.*

When gold was discovered in Victoria in the 1850s people from all over the world rushed to the ‘diggings’ and mining settlements sprang up overnight. These new towns needed fast and reliable transport. Four young Americans – Freeman Cobb, John Murray Peck, James Swanton and John Lambert started a stagecoach company like those in the United States. The first Cobb & Co. coach ran on 30 January 1854 carrying passengers from Melbourne to the Forest Creek Diggings, now Castlemaine, in half the time of its competitors.
_Chinese passengers leaving for the diggings by Cobb & Co. coach, Castlemaine, Victoria. State Library of Victoria._





Within months, the firm’s reputation for speed and efficiency was running the competition off the road. There were two main reasons for Cobb & Co’s record-breaking pace:
_The first was the design of the coaches. At the time, most Australian coaching companies were using English vehicles, which had heavy, rigid bodies and stiff metal springs unsuitable to the Australian bush. Instead Freeman Cobb imported Concord coaches, which had been designed for travel in the American West. They had rounded, lightweight and supple bodies resting on leather straps called thorough braces. The result was a much smoother, faster ride. Cobb also employed experienced drivers from America and Canada who were used to driving coaches in the American West. The second reason was Cobb & Co’s placement of changing stations every 10-20 miles or so along their routes – compared with the much greater distances of its competitors. Fresh horses meant the coaches could maintain high speeds across long distances._

Cobb & Co coaches carried passengers and mail for 70 years and carried passengers and mail in every mainland colony of Australia as well as New Zealand, South Africa and Japan.
_Cobb & Co coach at Palmerston in Otago, New Zealand in the 1880s. William P. Hart photographer, Museum of New Zealand._




The advent of the motor vehicle in the early 20th Century, as well as the political and economic effects of World War I, saw the general decline of the coaching industry with operations across Australia eventually superseded by the expansion of railway networks, the arrival of cheap, reliable automobiles and the emergence of Air Mail. This led to the eventual closure of Cobb & Co. The last Australian Cobb & Co stagecoach ran in Queensland in August 1924.


----------



## RnR

*30 January 1969 – The Beatles’ last public performance, a rooftop concert on top of Apple Records in London. The impromptu concert is broken up by the police.*

The Beatles’ rooftop concert was the final public performance of the English rock band the Beatles. On 30 January 1969, the band, with keyboardist Billy Preston, surprised a central London office and fashion district with an impromptu concert from the roof of the headquarters of the band’s multimedia corporation Apple Corps at 3 Savile Row.






It is uncertain who had the idea for a rooftop concert, but the suggestion was conceived just days before the actual event. In a 42-minute set, the Beatles were heard playing nine takes of five songs before the Metropolitan Police Service asked them to reduce the volume.
_Footage from the performance was later used in the 1970 documentary film Let It Be._





When the Beatles first started playing, there was some confusion from spectators watching five stories below, many of whom were on their lunch break. As the news of the event spread, crowds of onlookers began to congregate in the streets and on the roofs of local buildings. While most responded positively to the concert, the Metropolitan Police Service grew concerned about noise and traffic issues. Apple employees initially refused to let police inside, ultimately reconsidering when threatened with arrest. As police ascended to the roof, the Beatles realised that the concert would eventually be shut down, but continued to play “Get Back” for several more minutes.

Video:


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> *30 January 1661 – Oliver Cromwell, Lord Protector of the Commonwealth of England, is ritually executed more than two years after his death, on the 12th anniversary of the execution of the monarch he himself deposed.*
> 
> Oliver Cromwell (1599–1658) was an English military and political leader serving as Lord Protector of the Commonwealth of England, Scotland, and Ireland from 1653 until his death. Cromwell was succeeded as Lord Protector by his son Richard. Although not entirely without ability, Richard had no power base in either Parliament or the Army, and was forced to resign in May 1659. The lack of clear leadership enabled George Monck, the English governor of Scotland, at the head of New Model Army regiments was able to march on London, and restore the Long Parliament and make the necessary constitutional adjustments so Charles II could be invited back from exile in 1660 to be king under a restored monarchy.
> 
> *Charles’ new parliament ordered the disinterment of Cromwell’s body from Westminster Abbey and the disinterment of other regicides John Bradshaw and Henry Ireton, for a posthumous execution at Tyburn. *
> 
> _The execution of the bodies of Cromwell, Bradshaw and Ireton. From a contemporary print._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On 30 January 1661, the 12th anniversary of the execution of Charles I, Cromwell’s body was exhumed from Westminster Abbey, and was subjected to a posthumous execution, as were the remains of Robert Blake, John Bradshaw and Henry Ireton. The body of Cromwell’s daughter was allowed to remain buried in the Abbey. His disinterred body was hanged in chains at Tyburn, and then thrown into a pit._
> 
> *Cromwell’s severed head was displayed on a spiked pole outside Westminster Hall until 1685, when a storm broke the pole, throwing Cromwell’s head to the ground.*
> 
> Afterwards Cromwell’s head was allegedly owned by various people, including a documented sale in 1814 to Josiah Henry Wilkinson, and was publicly exhibited several times before being buried beneath the floor of the antechapel at Sidney Sussex College, Cambridge, in 1960. The exact position was not publicly disclosed, but a plaque marks the approximate location.
> 
> _Advertisement for the Hughes brothers’ exhibition of Cromwell’s head, 1799. The exhibition was a failure. Plaque at Sidney Sussex College, Cambridge, commemorating the burial of Cromwell’s head in 1960. Cromwell’s head._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cromwell vault was later used as a burial place for Charles II’s illegitimate descendants. In Westminster Abbey, the site of Cromwell’s burial was marked during the 19th century by a floor stone in what is now the Air Force Chapel, reading “The burial place of Oliver Cromwell 1658–1661”.
> 
> Oliver Cromwell’s Head.


For a short time he made England a republic and supported parliament against the king but then ordered his soldiers to break it up. A bit confusing.




+


----------



## mellowyellow

RnR said:


> *30 January 1854 – The first Cobb & Co coach departs Melbourne for the Forest Creek goldfields.*
> 
> When gold was discovered in Victoria in the 1850s people from all over the world rushed to the ‘diggings’ and mining settlements sprang up overnight. These new towns needed fast and reliable transport. Four young Americans – Freeman Cobb, John Murray Peck, James Swanton and John Lambert started a stagecoach company like those in the United States. The first Cobb & Co. coach ran on 30 January 1854 carrying passengers from Melbourne to the Forest Creek Diggings, now Castlemaine, in half the time of its competitors.
> _Chinese passengers leaving for the diggings by Cobb & Co. coach, Castlemaine, Victoria. State Library of Victoria._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Within months, the firm’s reputation for speed and efficiency was running the competition off the road. There were two main reasons for Cobb & Co’s record-breaking pace:
> _The first was the design of the coaches. At the time, most Australian coaching companies were using English vehicles, which had heavy, rigid bodies and stiff metal springs unsuitable to the Australian bush. Instead Freeman Cobb imported Concord coaches, which had been designed for travel in the American West. They had rounded, lightweight and supple bodies resting on leather straps called thorough braces. The result was a much smoother, faster ride. Cobb also employed experienced drivers from America and Canada who were used to driving coaches in the American West. The second reason was Cobb & Co’s placement of changing stations every 10-20 miles or so along their routes – compared with the much greater distances of its competitors. Fresh horses meant the coaches could maintain high speeds across long distances._
> 
> Cobb & Co coaches carried passengers and mail for 70 years and carried passengers and mail in every mainland colony of Australia as well as New Zealand, South Africa and Japan.
> _Cobb & Co coach at Palmerston in Otago, New Zealand in the 1880s. William P. Hart photographer, Museum of New Zealand._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The advent of the motor vehicle in the early 20th Century, as well as the political and economic effects of World War I, saw the general decline of the coaching industry with operations across Australia eventually superseded by the expansion of railway networks, the arrival of cheap, reliable automobiles and the emergence of Air Mail. This led to the eventual closure of Cobb & Co. The last Australian Cobb & Co stagecoach ran in Queensland in August 1924.


Can't imagine posh ladies in long skirts bumping along the road for hours in these little coaches. lol


----------



## Pam

30th January

1606 Sir Everard Digby, Thomas Winter, John Grant and Thomas Bates, who along with others, had tried to blow up the Houses of Parliament in November 1605 were hanged, drawn and quartered for thier part in the 'Gunpowder Plot'.

1790 The first purpose built lifeboat, The Original, was launched on the River Tyne at South Shields. The boat was 28 feet long and was rowed by up to 12 crew for whom cork life jackets were provided.

1965 The state funeral, in London, of Sir Winston Churchill, former Prime Minister of Britain. It was the biggest state funeral of its kind since the burial of the Duke of Wellington in 1852.

2015 Sir Jay Tidmarsh, Lord-Lieutenant of Bristol between 1996 and 2007, found an old school library book as he cleared his shelves. He decided to return the book to Taunton School, in Somerset, and made a £1,500 donation to the library in lieu of a fine for not returning the book for 65 years.


----------



## moviequeen1

What I'm about to say I truly don't want to hurt any body's feelings but this needs to be addressed. When I started this thread in Feb '19, it was because I love history,my intention was to post just a few history facts every day from the past to the present.I've been pleasantly surprised by the response
Now its become something different,I'm annoyed to see every day an entire page of history facts,I feel my thread has been taken over by others All I ask is for everybody to do 4-5  history facts,otherwise I won't be posting here any longer Thanks Sue


----------



## Tish

*This day in History


31/01/1961 - Chimp in Space*
1961 : A chimpanzee named Ham sent into space by the United States has been recovered alive and well. The test was one of many planned to ensure that a human being could survive space flight, think clearly and perform useful functions outside the Earth's atmosphere.



*31/01/2000 - Dr Harold Shipman*
Family GP Dr Harold Shipman is jailed for life for murdering 15 of his patients, he was also suspected of killing more than 100 other patients but did not confess to them. Dr Harold Shipman is now Britain's most prolific convicted serial killer.



*31/01/1953 - Europe The Great Storm*
A major storm with winds in excess of 100 MPH caused flooding in 3 countries with North Sea coastal areas killing a total of more than 2,000 people in the Netherlands Great Britain and Belgium.



*31/01/1917 - Submarine Warfare*
Germany restarts unlimited submarine warfare in the Atlantic, and German torpedo armed submarines announce they will attack any and all ships, including civilian passenger ships.



*31/01/1945 - World War II Burma Route Opened*
A main route was created from India to China for the purpose of transporting Allied military troops (troops opposing Hitler and his army). This path was established via the country of Burma, which provided the link from the two above-mentioned countries. The Bridge on the River Kwai was part of that route.



-Cont.....


----------



## mellowyellow

January 31
1804 British vice-admiral William Bligh’s fleet reaches Curacao

*Why Famous:* William Bligh was the commander of a British naval expedition to procure a source of food to feed slaves in the Caribbean plantations, breadfruit from Tahiti in the South Pacific.

On their return voyage, Bligh's men were so enraged by their commander's antagonistic attitude, he in turn believed them incompetent, that a mutiny led by Fletcher Christian occurred 3 weeks into their voyage. Bligh and 18 men were turfed into a 6-metre launch and then made the remarkable 5,800 kilometer voyage to Timor.

Bligh did go on to further commands, disastrously he served as Governor of New South Wales 1806-08 and his abusive attitudes helped spark the Rum Rebellion and he was removed from his post.


----------



## Tish

*Cont... This day in History

31/01/1950 - Hydrogen Bomb*
President Truman approved U.S. construction of the hydrogen bomb, a weapon potentially 1,000 times more powerful than the atomic bomb.




*31/01/1961 Americans Jailed for Bringing Arms*
Six Americans were sentenced to prison for 30 years in Cuba. These prisoners were serving a sentence after being charge with bringing arms to anti-Castro "guerrillas."
The Americans that were arrested and tried guilty said they had stolen a boat to use to defend the Castro revolution. Minister Fidel Castro himself was said to have taken up this case.

*31/01/1968 Viet Cong Suicide Squad*
A 19 man Viet Cong suicide squad seized the U.S. Embassy in Saigon and held it for six hours until an assault force of U.S. paratroopers landed by helicopter on the building's roof and took back control. This signaled the beginning of the Offensive began by Viet Cong forces.





*31/01/1971 Apollo 14*
1971 : Apollo 14, is launched and piloted by astronauts Alan B. Shepard Jr., Edgar D. Mitchell, and Stuart A. Roosa, on a manned mission to the moon.



*31/01/2003 Australia Train Crash*
2003 : A Tangara inter city train coming from Central Station Sydney leaves Waterfall railway station on route to Port Kembla Station Train Driver suffers a heart attack and the train approaches a curve rated for 37MPH at over 73 mph causing the train to derail, overturn and collide with the rocky walls of the gorge.



*31/01/2014 Oldest Flamingo Dies*
2014 : A flamingo named "Greater" died at the age of eighty-three in the Adelaide Zoo in Australia. The flamingo was believed to be the oldest of its kind still alive on Earth. Greater had been put to sleep after suffering complications from old age. Greater the flamingo was a member of the greater flamingo species, Phoenicopterus roseus.


----------



## mellowyellow

Tish said:


> *Cont... This day in History
> 
> 31/01/1950 - Hydrogen Bomb*
> President Truman approved U.S. construction of the hydrogen bomb, a weapon potentially 1,000 times more powerful than the atomic bomb.
> 
> View attachment 147063
> 
> 
> *31/01/1961 Americans Jailed for Bringing Arms*
> Six Americans were sentenced to prison for 30 years in Cuba. These prisoners were serving a sentence after being charge with bringing arms to anti-Castro "guerrillas."
> The Americans that were arrested and tried guilty said they had stolen a boat to use to defend the Castro revolution. Minister Fidel Castro himself was said to have taken up this case.
> 
> *31/01/1968 Viet Cong Suicide Squad*
> A 19 man Viet Cong suicide squad seized the U.S. Embassy in Saigon and held it for six hours until an assault force of U.S. paratroopers landed by helicopter on the building's roof and took back control. This signaled the beginning of the Offensive began by Viet Cong forces.
> 
> View attachment 147066
> 
> 
> 
> *31/01/1971 Apollo 14*
> 1971 : Apollo 14, is launched and piloted by astronauts Alan B. Shepard Jr., Edgar D. Mitchell, and Stuart A. Roosa, on a manned mission to the moon.
> 
> View attachment 147067
> 
> *31/01/2003 Australia Train Crash*
> 2003 : A Tangara inter city train coming from Central Station Sydney leaves Waterfall railway station on route to Port Kembla Station Train Driver suffers a heart attack and the train approaches a curve rated for 37MPH at over 73 mph causing the train to derail, overturn and collide with the rocky walls of the gorge.
> 
> View attachment 147068
> 
> *31/01/2014 Oldest Flamingo Dies*
> 2014 : A flamingo named "Greater" died at the age of eighty-three in the Adelaide Zoo in Australia. The flamingo was believed to be the oldest of its kind still alive on Earth. Greater had been put to sleep after suffering complications from old age. Greater the flamingo was a member of the greater flamingo species, Phoenicopterus roseus.
> 
> View attachment 147069T


What a lovely pic of the flamingo


----------



## Dana

moviequeen1 said:


> What I'm about to say I truly don't want to hurt any body's feelings but this needs to be addressed. When I started this thread in Feb '19, it was because I love history,my intention was to post just a few history facts every day from the past to the present.I've been pleasantly surprised by the response
> Now its become something different,I'm annoyed to see every day an entire page of history facts,I feel my thread has been taken over by others All I ask is for everybody to do 4-5  history facts,otherwise I won't be posting here any longer Thanks Sue



* 

Totally agree with you !!!!*


----------



## Pecos

Dana said:


> *
> 
> Totally agree with you !!!!*


So do I. A single item with photos or a little amplification would be fine. but page after page gets to be too much and I have considered bypassing this thread because of it.

Short succinct items work the best for me and I typically visited this thread every day, but now it has turned into something else with too much cut and paste. I know that these posts are well meaning, but ......


----------



## Dana

What am I doing wrong? When I post like "you" shows up instead of my name!


----------



## rgp

Tish said:


> *This day in History
> 
> 
> 31/01/1961 - Chimp in Space*
> 1961 : A chimpanzee named Ham sent into space by the United States has been recovered alive and well. The test was one of many planned to ensure that a human being could survive space flight, think clearly and perform useful functions outside the Earth's atmosphere.
> 
> View attachment 147058
> 
> *31/01/2000 - Dr Harold Shipman*
> Family GP Dr Harold Shipman is jailed for life for murdering 15 of his patients, he was also suspected of killing more than 100 other patients but did not confess to them. Dr Harold Shipman is now Britain's most prolific convicted serial killer.
> 
> View attachment 147059
> 
> *31/01/1953 - Europe The Great Storm*
> A major storm with winds in excess of 100 MPH caused flooding in 3 countries with North Sea coastal areas killing a total of more than 2,000 people in the Netherlands Great Britain and Belgium.
> 
> View attachment 147060
> 
> *31/01/1917 - Submarine Warfare*
> Germany restarts unlimited submarine warfare in the Atlantic, and German torpedo armed submarines announce they will attack any and all ships, including civilian passenger ships.
> 
> View attachment 147061
> 
> *31/01/1945 - World War II Burma Route Opened*
> A main route was created from India to China for the purpose of transporting Allied military troops (troops opposing Hitler and his army). This path was established via the country of Burma, which provided the link from the two above-mentioned countries. The Bridge on the River Kwai was part of that route.
> 
> View attachment 147062
> 
> -Cont.....



Opposing Hitler ? or the Jap's ?


----------



## Pecos

Dana said:


> What am I doing wrong? When I post like "you" shows up instead of my name!


Well the heart that you gave me does show up as Dana on my computer.
The heart that I gave you, shows up as "you" on my computer. So I think that things are working as they should, or am I misreading your question?


----------



## Dana

Pecos said:


> Well the heart that you gave me does show up as Dana on my computer.
> The heart that I gave you, shows up as "you" on my computer. So I think that things are working as they should, or am I misreading your question?



I get it now, thank you Pecos!


----------



## RnR

*31 January 1814 – Australia’s first currency, the holey dollar and dump go into circulation in New South Wales.*

Foreign coins were common in the early years of the New South Wales colony. British coins circulated with Dutch guilders and ducats, Indian mohurs and rupees and Portuguese johannas. Much of this coin left the colony as a result of trade with visiting merchant ships. To overcome this shortage of coins, Governor Lachlan Macquarie took the initiative of using £10,000 in Spanish dollars sent by the British government to produce suitable coins for the colony. These coins to the value of 40,000 Spanish dollars came on 26 November 1812 on HMS Samarang from Madras via the East India Company.

_Lachlan Macquarie, Sydney’s ‘Rum’ Hospital, holey dollar and dump, commemorative coin from Perth Mint. Sydney 1813._







With the shipment of currency were strict instructions to prevent the newly arrived coinage from leaving the country, so after consultation with the Judge Advocate and other officials, Governor Macquarie had the centres cut out of the coins and counter stamped, thus making them useless outside the colony. The central plug, known as a dump, was valued at 15 pence, and was restruck with a new design, whilst the holey dollar received an overstamp around the hole, “New South Wales 1813″ on the obverse, “Five Shillings” on the reverse. This distinguished the coins as belonging to the colony of New South Wales, creating the first official currency of NSW.

_The combined nominal value in NSW of the holey dollar and the dump was 6s 3d, or 25 percent more than the value of a Spanish dollar; this made it unprofitable to export the coins from the colony. The converted coins went into circulation on 31 January 1814._






*Australia’s first currency was made by a forger!!*

Convicted forger William Henshall was chosen to cut and counterstamp these coins. Henshall worked as a metal plater and cutler in England. Henshall arrived in the colony of New South Wales after being sentenced in 1805 to seven years transportation for his involvement in counterfeiting. On an 1811 New South Wales muster list he was listed simply as a ‘convict’, without reference to his trade. It is believed Macquarie probably learnt about Henshall’s metal-working skills by reputation. Henshall was granted an absolute pardon on 12 September 1812, six months before his sentence was due to end.

_Macquarie provided Henshall with a workshop in the basement of a building known as ‘The Factory’ to make the holey dollars and dumps. This building, used by government printer George Howe, was near the corner of Bridge and Loftus streets, by the eastern bank of the Tank Stream. It was effectively Australia’s first mint, with Henshall Australia’s first mint master. The project to convert the 40,000 Spanish coins took over a year to complete._

From 1822 the government began to recall the coins and replace them with sterling coinage. By the time the holey dollar was finally demonetised in 1829, most of the 40,000 coins in circulation had been exchanged for legal tender and melted down into bullion.


----------



## Pam

31st January

1839 The abolition of the Corn Laws. These trade barriers had been designed to protect cereal producers in the United Kingdom against competition from less expensive foreign imports and their abolition marked a significant step towards free trade.

1858 The Great Eastern, the five-tunnelled steamship designed by Isombard Kingdom Brunel and John Scott Russell, was launched at Millwall. At the time it was the world's largest ship.

1953 307 people were killed when the Thames estuary broke its banks, flooding large areas of Kent and Essex. A car ferry also sank in the Irish Sea, in one of the worst gales in living memory, claiming the lives of more thant 130 passengers and crew.

1983 It became compulsory  in Britain to wear car seat belts.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sorry,I have to clarify the statement I made yesterday about my annoyance of what has happened to this thread I started.I did say if anybody wants to continue posting here,4-5 facts thats ok but condense the facts,a couple of sentences not full paragraphs unless its necessary
Please NO PICTURES,if you want to show them,start your own thread but not here


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 31st
1911
U.S. Congress makes San Francisco as Panama Canal opening celebration site
1928
Scotch Tape was 1st marketed by 3-M Company
2001
A Scottish court in the Netherlands convicted 1 Libyan,acquited another for their part in the bombing of Pan Am Flight 103 which crashed in Lockerbie,Scotland in 1988


----------



## Tish

moviequeen1 said:


> What I'm about to say I truly don't want to hurt any body's feelings but this needs to be addressed. When I started this thread in Feb '19, it was because I love history,my intention was to post just a few history facts every day from the past to the present.I've been pleasantly surprised by the response
> Now its become something different,I'm annoyed to see every day an entire page of history facts,I feel my thread has been taken over by others All I ask is for everybody to do 4-5  history facts,otherwise I won't be posting here any longer Thanks Sue


No worries Sue, 
Please accept my apologies for hijacking your thread, I will stick to 4 or 5 history facts from now on.
Tish


----------



## Tish

This day in History

1/02/1992 - Cold War Ends
George W Bush and Russian Leader Boris Yeltsin proclaim an end to the cold war in a joint statement following new arms limitations agreements.

1/02/1920 - Royal Canadian Mounted Police
The Royal Canadian Mounted Police as the federal and national police force in Canada is established when Royal North West Mounted Police and the Dominion Police are combined as a single force .

1/02/1932 - Unemployment In Depression Years
The Magnolia Petroleum Company had pledged to contribute money towards the emergency unemployment plan. The amount of money that this company planned to donate equaled to about $40 to $45 dollars monthly in 1932 money.

1/02/1943 - Guadalcanal
The Japanese had evacuated Guadalcanal on this day. Before the Japanese withdrew they were defeated by U.S. Marine troops. Likewise, they (the Japanese) hung on for as long they possibly could, and for as long as the emperor required them to fight.

1/02/1953 - Netherlands Dikes Breached
A powerful storm breached sea dikes in the provinces of Zeeland, Zuid-Holland and Noord-Brabant due to the combination of spring tide and a northwesterly storm. The resulting flood accounted for more than 1,835 deaths in the Netherlands.


----------



## Tish

rgp said:


> Opposing Hitler ? or the Jap's ?


Both


----------



## Dana

*February 1 1895 *-  Hollywood director John Ford (1895-1973) was born in Cape Elizabeth, Maine. Known for _The Grapes of Wrath_ and _The Searchers_, he also served in World War II as chief of the Photographic Unit of OSS, and earned two Academy Awards for documentaries made during the war.


----------



## mellowyellow

February 1
1857 Queen Elizabeth 1 of England signs death warrant for her cousin, Mary, Queen of Scots


----------



## Pam

1st February

1709 Scotsman Alexander Selkirk was rescued from an uninhabited desert island (Mas a Tierra, off the coast of Chile) inspiring the book Robinson Crusoe by Daniel Defoe.

1884 The first volume (A to Ant) of the Oxford English Dictionary was published. 

1965 P.J. Proby, the US rock singer, was banned by ABC theatres and the BBC after he had deliberately split his trousers during his act.


----------



## moviequeen1

1862
Julia Howe publishes'Battle Hymn of the Republic"
1960
4 black students staged 1st civil rights sit in at a Woolworth's General Store in Greensboro,NC. They paid for their items,sat down at the lunch counter politely asked to be served.At the time,signs prohibited blacks from sitting at the counter.,cops refused to arrest them.They became known as 'Greensboro Four". A few months later,restaurants in the South started to intergrate their services
2003
Space Shuttle Columbia explodes during re-entry in the Earth's astmosphere killing all 7 astronauts on board


----------



## moviequeen1

Tish said:


> No worries Sue,
> Please accept my apologies for hijacking your thread, I will stick to 4 or 5 history facts from now on.
> Tish


Hi Tish,apology accepted thankyou Sue


----------



## moviequeen1

mellowyellow said:


> February 1
> 1857 Queen Elizabeth 1 of England signs death warrant for her cousin, Mary, Queen of Scots
> 
> View attachment 147310


Mellowyellow,obviously you did not read my 2nd clarification,NO PICTURES!


----------



## mellowyellow

On February 2, 1653, New Amsterdam, the capital of New Netherland, the Dutch colonial settlement in North America was incorporated as a city. The city later evolved to become the modern-day New York City (NYC). The official seal of New York City bears the 1625 date in honour of the founding of New Amsterdam.


----------



## Pepper

Dana said:


> What am I doing wrong? When I post like "you" shows up instead of my name!


Your name shows for other people to see.  You see 'you.'


----------



## Tish

*This day in History.

2/02/1916 - Zeppelins Drop Bombs*
German zeppelins drop close to 400 bombs over the West Midlands the crew of a British fishing trawler later comes across the crashed remains of one of the giant airships floating in the North Sea.

*2/02/1942 - World War II in Norway*
A Puppet government is set up in Norway following the German Occupation and Vidkun Quisling, a collaborator with the German occupiers is established as prime minister of a puppet government.

*2/02/1943 - WWII German Armies Surrender to Red Army*
On this day, a crucial battle had been one by Allied World War II forces. The remnants of the German 6th Army surrendered to the Russians (The Red Army) in Stalingrad. This was one more decisive victory that had occurred during World War II.

*2/02/2 Feb, 1972 - British Embassy Destroyed*
The British embassy in Dublin is destroyed by crowds throwing fire bombs as retaliation over the shooting dead of 13 people in Londonderry.


*2/02/1987 - Terry Waite*
Terry Waite is kidnapped by the Islamic militia group Islamic Jihad in Lebanon.


----------



## Pam

2nd February

The birth of Nell (Eleanor) Gwynne, former orange seller at Drury Lane Theatre, who became a comedy actress and later mistress of Charles II, by whom she had two sons.

1901 The state funeral of Queen Victoria. At the time of her death, her reign of 63 years and 216 days was longer than any other British monarch and the longest of any female monarch in history. On 9th September 2015 Queen Elizabeth II overtook Queen Victoria as the longest serving monarch.

1914 The very first Cub Scout pack was formed in England, the first pack being in Robertsbridge, Sussex, although the Cub Scout movement was not officially formed  until 1916.


----------



## moviequeen1

1709
British sailor,Alexander Selkirk who had been marooned on a desert island for 5 yrs was rescued by pirate/explorer William Damper.Selkirk's story inspired the book'Robinson Crusoe'
1887
The 1st Groundhog's Day was observed in Punxsutawney,PA
1940
Frank Sinatra makes his singing debut in Indianapolis with the Tommy Dorsey Orchestra
1964
'GI Joe' debuts as popular American boy's toy


----------



## Tish

*This day in History

3/02/1986 - Mother Teresa*
The Pope meets Mother Teresa, and visited her refuge for the sick and dying. Her Missionaries of Charity order, now has 4,500 sisters in 133 countries providing food and shelter and hospices for the dying.

*3/02/1919 - League of Nations*
The first meeting of the League of Nations was held on this day. President Woodrow Wilson was head of this committee. The purpose of this committee was to promote international security as well as world peace. This organization was later replaced by the present-day United Nations (UN). The goals of the UN are very similar to the goals of the League of Nations.

*3/02/1931 - Earthquake Napier*
A major earthquake and fire devastated the area of Hawke's Bay region and the city of Napier in New Zealand and surrounding towns and villages, the city is still ablaze and virtually helpless with local hospitals also burned to the ground and 10,000 major injuries. The death toll is expected to reach many hundreds when rescuers can get into the collapsed buildings. Local inhabitants are planning to sleep on the beach as this appears to be the only safe place currently.

*3/02/1945 - Operation Thunderclap*
1,000 B-17's of the Eighth Air Force bomb Berlin.

*3/02/1973 - Vietnam Peace Treaty*
A peace treaty was signed a few days before and then U.S. troops were withdrawn in Vietnam as a part of the fulfillment of that agreement. However, fighting continued to take place in other areas of Vietnam until the year 1975, despite the treaty that was signed.


----------



## mellowyellow

February 3
1966 -  1st soft landing on Moon (Soviet Luna 9)


----------



## Pam

3rd February

1014 The death of Sweyn Forkbeard, son of Harald Bluetooth and Viking King of Denmark, Norway and England. He was proclaimed King of England on Christmas Day 1013 making him England's shortest reigning king, with a reign of just 40 days.

1821 The birth, in Bristol, of Elizabeth Blackwell, the first female doctor in the United States and the first on the UK Medical Register.

1954 The Queen visited Australia, the first reigning monarch to do so.

1963 Britain's worst learner driver, Margaret Hunter, was fined for continuing to drive on after her instructor jumped out of the car shouting "This is suicide". (Apologies for repeat as I did post this last year but I just couldn't resist posting again for newer members.)


----------



## moviequeen1

1815
The world's 1st cheese factory established in Switzerland
1959
musicians, Buddy Holly, Richie Valens, JP Richardson along with the pilot are killed in plane crash near Clear Lake,Iowa.Its forever known as the'Day The Music Died'
singer,Don McLean sings about this tragedy in his classic song'American Pie'
1966
U.S. launches its 1st operational weather satellite,ESSA-1


----------



## mellowyellow

February 4
2004 Mark Zuckerberg launches Facebook from his Harvard dormitory room


----------



## Tish

*This day in History

4/02/1938* Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs Released

*4/02/1948 *Ceylon now Sri Lanka gains independence from British rule

*4/02/1959* Barbie Doll Invented By Ruth Handler

*4/02/1974 *Newspaper heiress Patricia Hearst is kidnapped in Berkeley, California

*4/02/1976* In Guatemala and Honduras a 7.5 magnitude earthquake centered about 160 km northeast of Guatemala City kills more than 22,000.


----------



## Pam

4th February

211 The death, in York, (formerly known as Eboracum), of the Roman Emperor Septemius Severus while preparing to lead a campaign against the Caledonians. He left the empire in control of his two quarrelling sons.

1911 Rolls-Royce commissioned their famous figurehead 'The Spirit of Ecstasy' by Charles Sykes. He used Lord Montague's mistress, Eleanor Thornton, as his model.

1927 Malcolm Campbell reached 174.88 mph in Bluebird on Pendine Sands, a 7 mile stretch of beach on the shores of Carmarthen Bay on the south coast of Wales to set a new land speed record.

2013 A skeleton found beneath a Leicester car park in August 2012 was confirmed as that of English king Richard III.


----------



## moviequeen1

1941
United Service Organization{USO} is founded
1957
The 1st electric portable typewriter goes on sale in Syracuse,NY
1973
An international inspection team goes to Vietnam to observe the progress of the Paris Truce Agreement
1980
'Studio 54' which was the most well known disco club in the world  held its grand closing party.Over 2,000 people came to see a performance by Liza Minnelli,Diana Ross.The day after,owners Steve Rubell and Ian Schrager were sent to prison for 3 yrs on tax evasion charges.The club closed for good after that


----------



## Tish

This day in History

5/02/1917 Congress passes the Immigration Act which required a literacy test

5/02/1922 Readers Digest First Published

5/02/1953 Sweet rationing ends in Great Britain

5/02/1974 Patty Hearst is Kidnapped by The Symbionese Liberation Army

5/02/1983 Klaus Barbie indicted for "crimes against humanity."

5/02/2002 John Walker Lindh Indicted

5/02/2008 C.I.A. admits to 'waterboarding' terror suspects


----------



## mellowyellow

February 5

*Kirk Douglas

Died: February 5, 2020 *(aged 103)


----------



## Pam

5th February

1788 The birth, in Bury, Lancashire, of Sir Robert Peel the first commoner to become British Prime Minister. Peel was the founder of the Metropolitan Police, first nicknamed 'Peelers', the 'Bobbies' after his name.

1918 The SS Tuscania was torpedoed off the coast of Ireland by the German U-Boat UB-77. She sank with the loss of 210 lives and was the first ship carrying American troops to Europe to be torpedoed and sunk.

1967 A ban by the Musicians' Union, 'in the cause of decency', stopped The Rolling Stones' latest record Let's spend the night together from being performed on television.


----------



## moviequeen1

1901
the loop-the loop centrifugal RR{roller coaster} was patented by Ed Prescot
1919
film studio,United Artists was founded by actors,Charlie Chaplin,Douglas Fairbanks,Mary Pickford,director DW Griffith
1922
Reader' Digest Magazine 1st issue was published
1972
U.S. airlines begin mandatory inspection of passengers,luggage


----------



## Tish

*This day in History*

6/02/1926 1938 Bondi Beach Freak Waves "Black Sunday" in Australia

6/02/1952 King George V1 Dies

6/02/1954 Mercedes introduced the 300SL coupe

6/02/1958 Manchester United Football Club Disaster

6/02/1971 Alan Shepard became the first man to hit a golf ball on the Moon


----------



## mellowyellow

February 6
Waitangi, New Zealand

Neve Ardern Gayford, daughter of Jacinda Ardern, watches proceedings at Beat the Retreat on a national holiday that celebrates the signing of the treaty of Waitangi on 6 February 1840 by Maori chiefs and the British crown, that granted the Maori people the rights of British citizens and ownership of their lands

Photograph: Fiona Goodall/Getty Images


----------



## Pam

6th February

1918 The Representation of the People Act passed by the  British Parliament received the Royal Assent, granting the vote to women over 30. Their first opportunity to use it would come at the General Election on 14th December 1918. 

1958 Seven Manchester United footballers (Busby's Babes) died when their plane crashed in thick snow on the runway at Munich airport during its 3rd attempted take off. Of the 44 passengers and crew on board, 8 United players were killed and there were15 other fatalities, including 8 journalists. 

2017 Queen Elizabeth II became the first British Monarch to reach her Sapphire Jubilee.


----------



## Dana

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 148197
> February 6
> Waitangi, New Zealand
> 
> Neve Ardern Gayford, daughter of Jacinda Ardern, watches proceedings at Beat the Retreat on a national holiday that celebrates the signing of the treaty of Waitangi on 6 February 1840 by Maori chiefs and the British crown, that granted the Maori people the rights of British citizens and ownership of their lands
> 
> Photograph: Fiona Goodall/Getty Images


_Why?_


----------



## moviequeen1

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 148197
> February 6
> Waitangi, New Zealand
> 
> Neve Ardern Gayford, daughter of Jacinda Ardern, watches proceedings at Beat the Retreat on a national holiday that celebrates the signing of the treaty of Waitangi on 6 February 1840 by Maori chiefs and the British crown, that granted the Maori people the rights of British citizens and ownership of their lands
> 
> Photograph: Fiona Goodall/Getty Images


Mellow Yellow,how many ****** times do I have to say this to you,PLEASE NO PICTURES!


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 6th
1935
The board game,Monopoly goes on sale for 1st time
1964
The Channel Tunnel linking England and France sign accord to build it.This  idea was 1st suggested nearly 200 yrs ago
1983
trial of former Gestapo head,Klaus Barbee begins in France for war crimes during WWII
2018
Elon Musk's Company,Space X launches the world's powerful rocket'Falcon Henry' On board is Musk's Telsa Roadster along with dummy nicknamed 'Starman'


----------



## Tish

*This day in History*

7/02/1962 A U.S. embargo ordered by President Kennedy will go into effect on all imports from Cuba including tobacco, seafood, fruits and vegetables

7/02/1964 The Beatles arrive on their first visit to the United States

7/02/1992 The Maastricht Treaty Signed

7/02/2008 Congress has approved the $168 billion economic stimulus program

7/02/2009 Black Saturday Bushfires Australia

7/02/2010 Super Bowl XLIV breaks viewing records


----------



## Pam

7th February

1301 Edward of Caernarfon (later King Edward II) became the first Prince of Wales.

1863 185 British sailors were killed when HMS Orpheus was wrecked off the coast of New Zealand.

1974 The island of Grenada gained independence from the United Kingdom.

1991 Prime Minister John Major and senior Cabinet Ministers escaped unhurt during an apparent assassination attempt when the IRA fired three mortar shells at 10 Downing Street from a van parked several streets away in the centre of London.

2015 Printing blocks from a typeface called 'Doves Type' were discovered in the River Thames. The font has not been used for nearly a century as the printing type blocks, used to print letters, were thrown into the river in 1917.


----------



## moviequeen1

1817
Baltimore,MD becomes 1st U.S.city to be lit by gas lamps
1940
Walt Disney's 2nd animated movie "Pinocchio' is released
1984
U.S. astronaut,Navy Capt,Bruce McCandless  designed a rocket pact that allowed him to take his 1st spacewalk outside the Challenger Spacecraft. He flew 320 feet away travelling 17,500 mph,stayed in space for 1hr 1/2 before he returned to spacecraft
2005
Ellen MacArthur,of Great Britain becomes the fastest person to sail solo around the world in 71 days,14 hrs,18 min


----------



## Tish

*This day in History*

8/02/1910 The Boy Scouts of America was incorporated

8/02/1922 President Warren G. Harding has a radio installed in the White House

8/02/1943 Japanese troops evacuate Guadalcanal

8/02/1952 Queen Elizabeth the Second Becomes Queen

8/02/1983 Shergar is stolen from a stud farm owned by the Aga Khan in County Kildare, Ireland


----------



## Pam

8th February

1587 After 19 years imprisonment, Mary Queen of Scots was beheaded for treason at Fotheringay Castle, Northamptonshire. She had been implicated in the Babington Plot to murder her cousin, Queen Elizabeth I.

1836 The first London railway train ran from Spa Road to Deptford. There were fears that the 'great speed' of 16 miles an hour would break passengers' necks.

1855 The 'Devil's Footprints' mysteriously appeard in south Devon when trails of hoof-like marks appeared overnight in the snow. Estmates of the total distance covered by the prints ranged from 40 to 100 miles.

1886 A peaceful demonstration by unemployed people started in Trafalgar Square and turned into a riot with looting in Oxford Street and Pall Mall.

1965 Health Minister Kenneth Robinson announced that cigarette advertisements were to be banned from British television.


----------



## moviequeen1

1918
The weekly U.S. armed forces newspaper'Stars&Stripes' debuted
1971
The world's 1st electronic stock market'Nasdaq Composite' debut with 50 companies with a value of 100.Its now has 2,5000 companies its value is 13,856
2013
a massive blizzard began in U.S. and Canada resulted in 15 deaths, 5,300 cancelled flights left 900,000 people without power


----------



## Pam

9th February

1942 World War II: Soap rationing began in Britain.

1945 World War II: The Battle of the Atlantic - HMS Venturer sank U-864 off the coast of Fedje, Norway, in a rare instance of submarine to submarine combat.

2015 Seven straw houses went on sale at Shirehampton, Bristol, clad in brick to fit in with the surroundings. Declared to be safe from "huffing and puffing" the prefabricated timber walls, filled with straw bales were said to be 90% cheaper in terms of heating costs than traditional brick houses.


----------



## moviequeen1

1895 
William G.Morgan presents his new sport'Mintonitte' at Springfield College in Massachusetts.He later renamed it'Volleyball'
1950
Sen. Joseph McCarthy claimed he has a list of over 250 Communist Party sympathizers working at the U.S. State Dept.When asked for more details,he couldn't provide any names. The Senate took him so seriously,they named Sen Millard Tydings to chair a subcommittee to investigate McCarthy's allegations,nothing was found
1964
The Beatles 1st appearance on the'Ed Sullivan Show' from NYC drew 73.7 million viewers


----------



## Pam

10th February

1355 The St Scholastica's Day Riots began in Oxford when university students clashed with townspeople in a three day street battle, following a dispute about beer in The Swindlestock Tavern. 64 students were killed and 30 locals.

1840 Queen Victoria and Prince Albert of Saxe-Coburg-Gotha, both aged 20, were married in St James' Palace, London.

1840 The Uniform Penny Post came into force throughout the UK. Through this system, the price of a regular letter was set at 1d (one penny). 

1906 Britain's first modern and largest battleship, HMS Dreadnought, was launched. It established the pattern of the turbine-powered, "all-big-gun" warship, a type hat dominated the world's navies for the next 35 years.


----------



## moviequeen1

1863
The 1st fire extinguisher patent was granted to Alanson Crane of Virginia
1897
The New York Times begins using slogan'All The News That's Fit To Print'
1942
Glenn Miller awarded the 1st Gold Record ever for selling 1 million copies of 'Chattanooga Choo Choo'
1962
The United States&Russia swapped intelligence spies,Frances Gary Powers for Rudolph Abel
On May 1st 1960,Powers was flying in his CIA U2 spy plane deep in Russian airspace when he was shot down.He was convicted of espionage,sentenced to 3 yrs,plus 7 years of hard labor. Abel was serving a 30yr sentence for espionage


----------



## Pam

11th February

1956 Two British spies, Guy Burgess and Donald Maclean, who had vanished in mysterious circumstances five years previously, re-appeared in the Soviet Union.

1971 Eighty-seven countries, including the UK, the United States and the USSR, sign the Seabed Treaty. It outlawed  nuclear weapons on the ocean floor in internatinal waters.

1975 Margaret Thatcher won the Conservative Party leadership and became the first woman leader of a British political party.


----------



## Buckeye

moviequeen1 said:


> Mellow Yellow,how many ****** times do I have to say this to you,PLEASE NO PICTURES!


Personally, I like seeing the pictures.  Not sure why it would be a problem.


----------



## moviequeen1

Buckeye said:


> Personally, I like seeing the pictures.  Not sure why it would be a problem.


Buckeye,when I started this thread  2 yrs ago I didn't include pictures because I prefer it that way
I got no complaints from others who were posting here 
A couple weeks ago when I came to post here,I did not recognize my thread,it was 'hijacked' by others with endless pictures,taking up an entire page of info which really made me angry
I needed to tell other posters why I was so upset to please stop using pictures, use just a couple sentences  to describe the history event
I've notice another poster has started a new history thread with pictures,good for her


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 11th
1929
Vatican City,the world's smallest country is made enclave of Rome
1945
the Declaration of Liberated Europe is signed by Pres. Franklin Roosevelt,Winston Churchill,Joseph Stalin after the Yalta Conference
1990
Nelson Mandela, leader of South African anti aparteid movement is released from prision after 27 yrs
2015
Francesco Scheltino, the Captain of the Costa Concordia,the Italian Cruise Ship that ran aground after hitting rocks off the coast of Giglio Island in the Tyrrhenian Sea in 2012 was convicted&sentenced to 16 yrs in prison.4,200 people were rescued,sadly 32 people died


----------



## Buckeye

moviequeen1 said:


> Buckeye,when I started this thread  2 yrs ago I didn't include pictures because I prefer it that way
> I got no complaints from others who were posting here
> A couple weeks ago when I came to post here,*I did not recognize my thread,*it was 'hijacked' by others with endless pictures,taking up an entire page of info which really made me angry
> I needed to tell other posters why I was so upset to please stop using pictures, use just a couple sentences  to describe the history event
> I've notice another poster has started a new history thread with pictures,good for her


AFAIK, being the OP doesn't give you editorial or ownership rights, and you can't claim it as "my thread".  Pictures and extended explanation of an historic event should be seen as a plus.  As long as folks are staying on topic (today in history type posts) all should be good.

btw, on page one of this thread, post #3 and #11 both contain pictures..

But that's just me.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Pam

12th February

1808 A mortar-fired lifeline was used for the first time to save a person from a shipwreck at Gorleston. It was invented by George William Manby who lived in the Norfolk village of Hilgay. 

1932 Ramsay MacDonald introduced a bill to improve youth courts, raise the age of juveniles and ban whipping of under 14s.

1994 One hundred people made history by walking from France to England for the first time in millions of years. Each represented charities and voluntary organisations and walked the 31 mile Channel Tunnel which took, on average, 13 hours to complete.

2017 Elaine Hopley, a 45 year old Scottih mother of two, broke the solo female record in a prestigious rowing race across the Atlantic. Her time for the event, dubbed "the world's toughest row", was 59 days, 19 hours and 14 minutes. She was raising money for Alzheimer Scotland and completed the challenge in her boat Jan, named after her mother.


----------



## moviequeen1

1909
The National Association for Advancement of Colored People{NAACP} is formed
1924
George Gershwin's 'Rhapsody in Blue" premieres at a 'Experiment in Modern Music' concert held by Paul Whiteman&his Orchestra in NYC
1964
The Beatles 1st 2 shows in NYC were held at Carneige Hall
2016
Fiji becomes the 1st country to ratify the United Nations Climate deal which was signed in Paris,France in Dec'15


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 13th
1880
work begins to cover the Senne,burying Brussel's river and creating modern central boulevards
1914
American Society of Composers,Authors,Publishers{ASCAP} founded in New York City
1945
Allied troops begin bombing Dresden,Germany,a firestorm result and 22,000 people die
1961
Fran Sinatra launches Reprise Label under Warner Brothers Records
2000
the last original "Peanuts' comic strip appears in newspapers 1 day after creator/cartoonist,Charles'Sparky' Schultz dies


----------



## Pam

13th Feb

1542 Catherine Howard, the fifth wife of Henry VIII was executed for adultery..

1948 The Science Museum in London announced that it would return the Wright Brothers biplane, Kitty Hawk, to the Smithsonian Institution.

1987 London's property boom resulted in a 5ft 6in x 11ft broom cupboard oppiste Harrods being offered for sale at £36,500 - over £600 per square foot.


----------



## Pam

1477 Marjery Brews sent a letter to John Paston in Norfolk,  pleading with him not to give her up, despite her parents' refusal to increase her dowry. Addressing her "ryght welebeloued Voluntyne" (right well-beloved Valentine), she promised to be a good wife, adding: "Yf that ye loffe me as Itryste verely that ye do ye will not leffe me" (If you love me, I trust.. you will not leave me).  It is the oldest known Valentine's Day message in the English language and was uncovered by the British library.

1779 Captain Cook, British explorer, navigator and cartographer, was stabbed to death on the beach at Kealakekua (Hawaii).

1852 London's famous children's hospital in Great Ormond Street accepted its first patient, three year old Eliza Armstrong. It was the first hospital in the English speaking world providing in-patient beds specifically for children.


----------



## moviequeen1

1803
apple parer patented by Moses Coats in Dowington,PA
1919
United Parcel Service{UPS} is formed
1962
U.S. First Lady,Jacqueline Kennedy gives a tour of a renovated White House. It orignally aired on CBS&,NBC,4 days later ABC showed it. 80 million viewers tuned in
1984
at the Sarajevo Winter Olympics,Britain's ice dancers,Christopher Dean&Jayne Torvell famously skated in the free dance routine to Maurice Ravel's 'Bolero'.They received perfect 9's for artistic impression


----------



## Pam

15th February

1928 After some 70 years of work, the 1st Edition of the Oxford English Dictionary was completed.

1952 King George VI was laid to rest in St George's Chapel, Windsor Castle.

1971 The British Government launched a new decimal currency. The familiar £ s d was to be phased out in the space of 18 months in favour of a system with 100 pennies to the pound rather than 240. Prior to 1971, there were 12 pennies to the shilling and 20 shillings to the pound. There were guineas, half crowns, threepenny bits, sixpences and florins. This old system of currency, known as pounds, shillings and pence dated back to Roman times...


----------



## moviequeen1

1903
The 'teddy bear' was introduced in America by Morris&Ruth Mictom
1964
Beatles album,'Meet The Beatles' went to # 1 on the charts, stayed there for 11 weeks
2005
YouTube,internet site where videos could be viewed&shared by others begins in U.S.


----------



## Pam

16th February

1659 The first British cheque (for £10) was written by Nicholas Vanacker and is now in the archives of the National Westminster Bank.

1801 Pitt (the Younger) resigned as British Prime Minister when George III rejected his plans for the emancipation of Irish Catholics.

1923 Howard Carter, having discovered the tomb of Tutankhamun 12 months previously, lifted the lid off the sarcophagus to reveal a golden effigy of the young king.

1940 Word War II: In a daring night raid, known as the Altmark incident, a boarding party from HMS Cossak successfully rescued 299 British prisoners of war from the Altmark, a 12,000 ton German tanker, in Norwegian waters.


----------



## moviequeen1

1840
American naval officer/explorer,Charles Wilkes discovers Shackleton Ice Shelf in Antarctica
1937
Dupont Corp patents nylon which was developed by employee,Wallace Carothers
1984
Bill Johnson becomes the 1st U.S. skier to win downhill skiing gold medal at the Sajaveo Winter Olympic Games. He defeated Swiss skier,Peter Muller by 0.27secs
2006
The last Mobile Army Surgicial Hosptial{MASH} is decommissioned by U.S. Army


----------



## Tish

This day in History

17/02/1911 The First Electric Self Start was installed in a Cadillac

17/02/1925 The New Yorker is published for the first time

17/02/1992 Jeffrey Dahmer, sentenced to 15 consecutive life sentences

17/02/2008 Kosovo Declares independence


----------



## Jeweltea

Feb 16, 2020 - The first 3 people in VA came down with symptoms of Covid-19. By the time the test results came back three weeks later and it was reported, 165 people had it. Today Virginia has had 553,000 cases.


----------



## Pam

17th February

1883 Mr A. Ashwell of Herne Hill, south London, patented Vacant-Engaged signs for toilet doors. 

1938 A surprise item was shown at the Dominion Theatre, London. It was the first public, experimental demonstration of Baird colour television on a big 12 ft x 9 ft screen. Transmitted from Crystal Palace, the short programme consisted of fashion plates and a cartoon.

1958 The Campaign for Nuclear Disarmament (CND) was formed in Britain.

2005 Hunting with dogs became illegal in Britain at midnight.


----------



## Glowworm

1673 French dramatist Molière collapses on stage during a performance of Le Malade Imaginaire and dies a few hours later

1867 The first ship to pass through the Suez Canal starts its journey through the canal

1904 Puccini's opera Madama Butterfly has its premier and is a total fiasco

1934 King Albert I of Belgium dies in a climbing accident

1941 Singer Gene Pitney is born

2008 Kosovo declares its independence from Serbia. Only 81 member states of the UN have acknowledged this

1966 and every year since then, my name's day


----------



## moviequeen1

1815
Treaty of Ghent ratified by U.S. Senate is signed by Pres. James Madison ending War of 1812 a month after it was ratified in Europe
1936
"The Phantom' ,world's 1st superhero ,cartoon strip created by Lee Falk debuts in comics
1972
Volkswagen's 'Beetle' becomes the world's best selling car replacing Ford's Model T
1985
Murray Haydon,retired auto worker becomes 3rd person to receive Jarvik-7 artifical heart.He lived for 488 days,died age 59


----------



## rcleary171

Furryanimal said:


> March 2nd
> [h=3]1626[/h][h=3][/h]Charles I is crowned King of England. Fierce internal struggles between the monarchy and Parliament characterized 17th century English politics.
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=FontAwesome !important]
> https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sharer.php?u=http://www.historynet.com/today-in-history/february-02/tdih_key/1626-66-4?tdih_share=facebook#1626
> [/FONT]


I believe he's the one that lost his head.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History 18th Of February

1911 - U.S.A. Electric Start*
The First Electric Self Start was installed in a Cadillac By GM. Up till this time and all cars needed to be started by cranking a starting handle which was hard work and caused multiple minor injuries when the car backfired during the starting process.

*Chicago Nightclub Stampede*
2003 : 21 people are killed in a stampede at the crowded "The Epitome" nightclub in Chicago.

*U.S.A. Blaine Act*
1933 : After many years of prohibition in the United States the senate passed the Blaine Act which would signal the end of prohibition after many dry years.

*Haiti Ferry Disaster*
1993 : The Neptune, a passenger ferry, had sunk after it had overturned . Approximately 900 people had drowned.

*China Invades Vietnam*
1979 : As of the Vietnam War was not enough, the country of China had invaded Vietnam during this year, on this date. Tensions between these two countries had increased dramatically since the end of the Vietnam War. A major reason for the increased animosity between these two nations was because of the strengthening of the ties between Vietnam and the Soviet Union (China’s enemy at the time). The Invasion of Vietnam by China was in reaction to an invasion of Cambodia initiated by Vietnam. The worst and bloodiest of fighting occurred within the first nine days of this battle. However, these countries remained cold towards one another for ten years after this fierce battle. China invaded Vietnam with 90,000 troops supported by tanks, the invasion was short lived and China withdrew from Vietnam within 1 month.


----------



## Pam

1678 Pilgrim's Progress was published. John Bunyan started writing it during his second term in prison, for preaching on behalf of the Baptists.

1901 Winston Churchill made his maiden speech in the House of Commons.

1946 Sailors of the Royal Indian Navy mutitined in Mumbai harbour, from where it spread throughout British India. The mutiny involved 78 ships, 20 shore establishments and 20,000 sailors.

1969 Hundreds of people clamoured to see the marriage of pop stars Lulu and Maurice Gibb of the Bee Gees in a Buckinghamshire church

1981 Oxford University announced that Sue Brown would beceom the first woman cox in the history of the University Boat Race.


----------



## Glowworm

1516 Queen Mary I (Bloody Mary) of England is born

1546 Martin Luther dies

1564 Michelangelo dies

1861 Jefferson Davis is inaugurated as President of the Confederacy

1898 Enzo Ferrari is born

1911 First official flight with airmail takes place in India

1931 Toni Morrison is born

1954 John Travolta is born


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 18th
1879
sculptor,Fredric-Auguste Bartholdi is awarded a patent for his design of Statue of Liberty
1927
Canada and U.S. begin diplomatic relations
1930
U.S. astronomer,Clyde Tombaugh discovers planet,Pluto
1986
anti-smoking ads appear on TV featuring actor,Yul Brynner
He died in Oct 1985 of smoking -induced lung cancer


----------



## Tish

This day in History 19th of February

1942 President Roosevelt signs Executive Order 9066

2004 Former Enron Corp. chief executive Jeffrey Skilling is charged

2008 Fidel Castro retires as President of Cuba


----------



## Glowworm

1910 First football match (soccer to those of you in the US) at Old Trafford between Manchester United and Liverpool

1924 Actor Lee Marvin is born

1945 Invasion of Iwo Jima by US troops begins

1960 Prince Andrew is born

1976 President Ford rescinds Executive Order 9066


----------



## Pam

19th February

1674 England and the Netherlands signed the Treaty of Westminster, ending the third Anglo-Dutch war. A provision of the agreement transferred the Dutch colony of New Amsterdam to England and it was renamed New York.

1959 The United Kingdom granted Cyprus Indepedence, which was then formally proclaimed on 16th August 1960.

1976 Iceland broke off diplomatic relations with Britian after the two countries failed to agree on limits in the 'cod war' fishing dispute.

2001 A five-mile exclusion zone was placed around an abbatoir in Essex after a suspected case of foot and mouth disease was detected. By the end of March the disease was at its peak, with up to fifty new cases a day. The final case was reported on Whygill Head Farm near Appleby in Cumbria on 30th September.


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 19th
1913 The 1st prize inserted into a Cracker Jack box was baseball cards from both major league teams
1945
US 5th Fleet launches invasion of Iwo Jima against Japanese with 30,000 Marines
1960
Bil Keane's 'Family Circus' cartoon strip debuts in newspapers
2004
Nazi hunter,Simon Wiesenthal was given an honorary knighthood in recognition of lifetime of service to humanity


----------



## RadishRose

1600 Peruvian stratovolcano Huaynaputina explodes in the most violent eruption in South American recorded history
1878 Thomas Edison is granted a patent for his gramophone (phonograph)
1942 About 150 Japanese warplanes attack the Australian city of Darwin


----------



## Tish

*Today in History Februrary 20th

1931 - San Francisco Bay Bridge*
President Hoover signed a bill that authorizes the state of California to build the San Francisco Bay bridge across San Francisco Bay

*1933 - Repeal of the 18th Amendment*
A majority of the house had voted for the repeal of the 18th Amendment, which had prohibited the sale and distribution of all alcohol. 

*1965 - Ranger 8*
The Ranger 8 spacecraft crashed on the moon after sending back thousands of pictures of the lunar surface

*1942*: Lt. Edward O’Hare downed five Japanese bombers that were attacking the carrier Lexington, in April he was presented the Congressional Medal of Honor by President Roosevelt

*1947 - Lord Louis Mountbatten*
Lord Louis Mountbatten is appointed viceroy of India to oversee the granting of independence to the Partitioned India and Pakistan following the Partition and Independence. He then served for 12 months as the first Governor General.


----------



## Pam

20th February

1472 Orkney and Shetland were pawned by Norway to Scotland in lieu of a dowry for Princess Margaret, daughter of Christian I, the King of Norway and Denmark. As the wife of King James III of Scotland she was the Queen Consort and the mother of the future King James IV of Scotland.

1839 The birth in Settle, Yorkshire Dales of Benjamin Waugh, social reformer and campaigner who was a co-founder of the London Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Children. It evolved to become the NSPCC some five years later with Waugh as its first direcor and Queen Victoria as its first patron.

1952 Jeannette Altwegg won Britian's first Olympic Gold Medal for figure skating at the Winter Olmpics in Oslo.

1982 Entrepreneur John de Lorean's luxury sport car project went into receivership.


----------



## moviequeen1

1865
Massachusetts Institute of Technology forms which is the 1st U.S architectural school
1872
The hydraulic electric elevator patent by Cyrus Baldwin
1986
France&Britain announced plans of a tunnel between the 2 countries will become a realityThe 1st plans to do this date back to 1883
The 'Chunnel' began construction in Dec '87,was completed in 1994
1962
John Glenn becomes the 1st U.S. astronaut to orbit the Earth aboard Friendship 7


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 21st*

1947 Land Camera Demonstrated ( 1st Polaroid )

1965 Malcolm X Assassinated

1995 Steve Fossett becomes the first person to fly solo across the Pacific Ocean in a balloon


----------



## Pam

21st February

1741 The death of Jethro Tull, English agricultural innovator. He perfected a horse-drawn seed drill that economically sowed the seeds in neat rows, an invention that helped form the basis of modern British agriculture.

1917 The loss of SS Mendi, a British passenger steampship that  was chartered as a troopship in the First World War. She was hit (south of the Isle of Wight) in thick fog, by the cargo steamship Darro. The Darro did not stay to assist. SS Mendi sank, killing 646 people, most of whom were black South African troops. The sinking was a major loss of life for the South African military and one of the 20th century's worst maritime disasters in UK waters.

1958 The Peace symbol, commissioned by the Campaign for Nuclear Disarmament was designed and completed by Gerald Holton. The log owas not copyrighted and later became known in the wider world as a general purpose peace symbol.


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 21st
1887
Oregon becomes the first state to make Labor Day a holiday
1925
The 1st issue of "New Yorker' magazine is published
1972
Richard Nixon becomes the 1st U.S. President to visit China,has formal meetings with Chinese leader,Mao Zedong in Beijing


----------



## Glowworm

1808 – Without a previous declaration of war, Russian troops cross the border to Sweden at Abborfors in eastern Finland, thus beginning the Finnish War, in which Sweden will lose the eastern half of the country (e.g. Finland) to Russia. _Damn!_

1952 - The British government, under Winston Churchill, abolishes identity cards in the UK to "set the people free".

1910 - Sir Douglas Bader,  Royal Air Force Group Captain and WW2 ace pilot (d. 1982) was born. He became a double leg amputee after a flying accident but was able to rejoin the RAF and flew during the war with prosthetic legs


----------



## Tish

*This day in History 22nd of February*

1879 1st Woolworth 5 Cents Store Opened

1967 The Tet offensive By North Vietnam Ends

1997 Scottish scientists announce Cloned Sheep ( Dolly )


----------



## Pam

22nd February

1797 Over 1,000 French troops attempted to invade Britain and landed at Fishguard, Wales, but were soon captured by the brave ladies of the town. No other foreign force has managed to invade Britain since.

1903 The Cunard liner Erturia arrived in New York with a copy of the first newspaper ever published in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean. It featured news reports transmitted from Britain by wireless while the ship was at sea. Marconi, the inventor of wireless telegraphy, was one of the ship's passengers.


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 22nd
On a personal note,2 yrs ago I started this thread,thanks to all who have posted here
Lets keep it going
1903
Niagara Falls on the U.S. side runs out of water due to a drought
1923
transcontinental airmail service begins
1980
one of the biggest hockey upsets in Olympic history happen at the Winter Olympics at Lake Placid,NY The U.S. men's hockey team made up of college kids,upset the heavily favored Russians 4-3.ABC announcer,Al Michaels memorable line'Do You Believe in Miracles"? This event is forever known as 'The Miracle On Ice'


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 23rd *

1945 US Marines Land On Iwo Jimaa and Take Control

1954 Polio Vaccines Start in United States

1991 Allied ground offensive against Iraqi forces begins

2009 Shares are their lowest for twelve years Dow Jones closes at 7,114.8


----------



## Pam

23rd February

1739 Unmasked by his own handwriting, the prisoner John Palmer is identified at York Castle by his former schoolteacher as the outlaw Dick Turpin.

1820 British police uncovered 'The Cato Street Conspiracy', planned by Arthur Thistlewood, to assassinate Cabinet ministers. Five of the eighteen conspirators were publicy hanged outside Newgate prison, six were transported to Australia for life and the rest either rewarded or released due to their status as spies, agent provocateurs or men who had turned King's Evidence.

1874 Major Walter Clopton Wingfield patented an outdoor game he called 'Sphairistike' (approximate ancient Greek for the art of playing ball), later known as lawn tennis. Eventually it was adopted by the All England Croquet Club which sponsored the first Wimbledon championships in 1877.

1965 The death of Stan Laurel, film comedian,  born in Ulverston (which was then in Lancashire, now in Cumbria) in 1890.


----------



## moviequeen1

1455
Johannes Gutenberg prints his 1st Bible
1896
Leo Hirshfield introduces the'Tootsie Roll'
1960
Brooklyn{NY} Ebbet's Field home of the former Brooklyn Dodgers was demolished after 45 yrs of playing there The stadium was named after former ticket holder, Charles Ebbets who started purchasing land in 1908 in hopes of collecting enough to  construct a new ballpark.The Dodgers moved to Los Angeles after 1957 season
1991
Pres. George H.W.Bush gives Iraq 24 hr deadline to withdraw from Kuwait or face a ground war


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 24th*

1942- U.S.A. Unidentified Flying Objects
Los Angeles sightings on this day called by the contemporary press "Battle of Los Angeles", a Plane / Blimp / Weather Balloon / UFO is fired on with a massive anti-aircraft artillery barrage but is not hit, Air raid sirens were sounded throughout Los Angeles County at 2:25 a.m. and a total blackout was ordered.

1924 :-Johnny Weissmuller wins his first gold medal in 100-meters freestyle in the 1924 Paris Olympics.

1942 - The Voice of America goes on the air for the first time under the Office of War Information with news programs aimed at Japan, the south Pacific, and to areas of Europe and North Africa under the occupation of Nazi Germany.

1903 - Cuba Guantanamo Bay
The United States signed a leasing agreement between the US and Cuba , acquiring Guantanamo Bay a naval station at the southeastern end in Cuba.

1922 - Powder Magazine Explosion
An explosion of the powder magazine in a stone quarry in McCook in southern Illinois shook the city of Chicago shattering many windows in the south of the city and the blast was so strong that a train passing near by was blown completely off the tracks.


----------



## Pam

24th February

616 The death of Aethelberht, King of Kent from about 589 until his death. He was the first English king to convert to Christianity.

1909 Suffragettes attempted to break into the Houses of Parliament. The police made 29 arrests.

1920 American-born Nancy Astor makes her maiden speech in the House of Commons on the topic of the perils of drinking. She is the first woman MP to take her seat in Parliament.

1962 The Beatles played a concert at the Birkenhead YMCA for a fee of £30. The audience didn't enjoy the show and the Beatles were booed off stage. They left early for a second gig at Liverpool's Cavern Club, and the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## moviequeen1

1839
steam shovel was patented by William Otis of Philadelphia
1989
150 million yr old fossil egg with a fossilized dinosaur embryo inside was found in Utah.It was the oldest dinosaur egg found in Northern Hemisphere
1991
U.S. led forces begin'Operation Desert Sabre',ground invasion of S.Iraq and Iraqi- occupied Kuwait
2008
After 50 yrs as President of Cuba,Fidel Castro retires because of ill health.His brother,Raoul takes his place


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 25th*

1920 - Australia League of Nations
Sir Joseph Cook, the Minister of the Australian Navy, defended Australia’s right to cast one vote in the League of Nations. A decision had not been made at this time one way or another. However, it was noted in the speech made by Cook that this country had lost more lives during the war than the Americans did.

1930 - U.S.A. Prohibition Laws
With the continuing debate in congress between wets and drys over the prohibition laws, the enforcement in each state also continues to be dependent on the position of the politicians in that state. In states where the wets are in control, the boats used to enforce prohibition could not catch a cold let alone a fast rum runners boat, and speakeasies are very rarely raided by law enforcement. In other states where the dry's are in control fast patrol boats and many raids occur.

1972 - Great Britain Miners Strike
Miners accept a pay settlement after a seven-week strike. The strike had caused many companies to institute a three-day week when lack of coal to British power stations caused disruption to electricity supplies.

25 Feb 1984 - Brazil Gas Line Explosion
A huge explosion caused by a Gas Pipeline close to the Shanty Town destroys the shanty town in Brazil, killing at least 500 people, mostly young children.

1991 - Saudi Arabia Iraqi Scud Missile
An Iraqi Scud missile hit a U.S. barracks in Dhahran killing 28 Americans during the Persian Gulf War.


----------



## Pam

1570 Queen Elizabeth I was excommunicated by Pope Pius V. He declared her a usurper for her severe persecution of Roman Catholics in England. It was the last such judgement made against a reigning monarch by any pope.

1913 English sufragette Emmeline Pankhurst went on trial for a bomb attack on the home of David Lloyd George, Chancellor of the Exchequer.

1955 Britain's largest ever aircraft carrier, the Ark Royal, was completed. She was the fourth ship of the name to have served the Crown.

1982 The European Court of Human Rights ruled that corporal punishment in schools (if it was against the parent's wishes) was a violation of the Human Rights Convention.


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 25th
1863
U.S. Congress creates National Banking System comptroller of currency
1910
Dalai Lama flees Tibet for British India to escape Chinese troops
1963
Beatles release 1st single in the U.S. 'Please,Please Me'
1986
Corazon Aquino becomes President of Phillipines after Marcos flees the country
1974
Veronica&Collin Scargell of England begin tandem bicycle ride a record of 18,020 miles around the world.They completed it on Aug 27th,1975


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 26th

1993 - U.S.A. Car Bomb World Trade Center*
A car bomb which exploded in an underground garage at the World Trade Center shook the 110 story towers causing the collapse of several floors in the underground garage and tearing a hole in the ceiling of an adjoining subway leaving six people dead and injuring a further 100. It is thought Islamic extremists are responsible. In May 1994, four men - Mohammed Salameh, Nidal Ayyad, Mahmud Abouhalima and Ahmad Ajaj - were sentenced to life for bombing the World Trade Center, which killed six people and injured 100.

*2001 - Netherlands War Crimes*
A U.N. tribunal in The Hague in the Netherlands convicts Bosnian Croat political leader Dario Kordic of war crimes for ordering the systematic murder and persecution of Muslim civilians during the Bosnian war.

*1935 - Germany Luftwaffe Established*
Nazi leader Adolf Hitler signs a secret decree authorizing the founding of the Reich Luftwaffe as a third German military service to join the Reich army and navy.

*1952 - Great Britain Atomic Bomb*
Prime Minister Winston Churchill announces Great Britain has developed its own atomic bomb.

*1968 - United Kingdom Hospital Fire*
A hospital fire in the Shelton Mental Hospital near Shrewsbury in Shropshire, England has killed 21 patients.


----------



## Pam

26th February

1797 The Bank of Englad issued the first ever one pound note. Printed on watermark paper with a vignette of Britannia on the top left hand corner, the hand-signed white £1 notes were withdrawn in the 1820s.

1852 The British troopship, Birkenhead, sand of Simon's Bary, near Cape Town, South Africa, with the loss of 485 lives.

1914 The launch of HMHS (Her Majesty's Hospital Ship) Britannic, sister to the RMS Titanic, at Harland &Wolff shipyard in Belfast. She was the third and largest Olympic class ocean liner of the White Star Line and was intended to enter service as a transatlantic passenger line. However, she was launched just before the start of the First World War and was laid up at her builders for many months before being put to use as a hospital ship in 1915.

1935 Robert Watson-Watt first demonstrated RADAR (radio detecting and ranging) at Daventry, Northamptonshire.


----------



## moviequeen1

1863
Pres Lincoln signs National Currency Act establishing single national U.S. currency
1895
Michael Owens in Toledo,Ohio patents a glass blowing machine
1971
Sec-General,U Thant signs United Nations proclamation of vernal equinox as 'Earth Day'
1993
 truck bomb explodes in parking garage at World Trade Center in NYC,kills 6 injuring 1,000 people.The damage was estimate at $500 mill.The mastermind of the attack,Ramzi Ahmed Yousef was arrested in Pakistan in Feb '95


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 27th*

1922 Nineteenth Amendment to the Constitution
On this day, the Nineteenth Amendment to the Constitution was passed on this day. The right of women to vote (as well as the right of women to engage in many other activities) was declared constitutional by all of the members of the U.S. Supreme Court.

1937 - U.S.A. Modern 30s Women
A new modern type of woman was introduced during the 1920s and 1930s. These women spent more time with their hair and makeup than times past, according to one pastor. Willis warned that the 20th Century woman spends more time at the card table than she does "at the kitchen stove".

1964 - Italy Leaning Tower of Pisa
The Italian government announces that the Leaning Tower of Pisa was in serious danger of collapsing in an earthquake or storm asking for suggestions on how to save one of Italy's top tourist attractions.The work to save the Tower did not begin until 1999 and was completed in December 2001.

1938 - U.S.A. Los Angeles Flood
An abnormally large amount of rain falls in Los Angeles starting on the 27th causing rivers to overflow with mud landslides in Los Angeles, killing approximately 120 people and destroying thousands of homes.

27 Feb, 1997 - Ireland Divorce
Divorce becomes legal in the predominantly Catholic country of Ireland.


----------



## Pam

27th February

1900 The British Labour Party was founded. Ramsay Macdonald became secretary.

1932 The birth, in London, of Elizabeth Taylor.

1991 The Gulf War came to an end with the liberation of Kuwait and the retreat of Iraqi forces.

1999 While trying to circumnavigate the world in a hot air balloon, British pilots, Colin Prescot and Andy Elson set up a new endurance record after being in a hot air balloon for 23 hours and 555 miniutes.


----------



## moviequeen1

1827
The 1st Mardi Gras Parade was held in New Orleans,inspired by French festivties,customed revelers danced through the city streets
1935
It Happened One Night', became the 1st movie to sweep all 5 major Oscar categories,Best Picture,Director{Frank Capra} Actor{Clark Gable},Actress{Claudette Cobert},adapted screenplay{Robert Riskin}
1968
CBS anchorman,Walter Cronkite delivers a scathing editorial on U.S. chances of winning Vietnam War
1974
People Magazine publishes its 1st issue with Mia Farrow on the cover,promoting her movie'The Great Gatsby' The price was 35 cents,now costs $6


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 28th*

1922 - Egypt Gains Independence From Britain
After 40 years of British rule following Great Britain seizing control of Egypt's government in 1882 over concerns for British interests including the Suez Canal. Due to the calls by the powerful local nationalist movement for independence for Egypt Great Britain announces a unilateral declaration of Egypt's independence.

1954 - U.S.A. DNA Double Helix Discovered
American molecular biologists James D. Watson and Francis H.C. Crick discover the double-helix structure of DNA, the molecule that contains the human genes, in a Cambridge University laboratory.

1963 - U.S.A. John F. Kennedy
President John F. Kennedy asks congress for civil rights law giving voting rights safeguards against racial discrimination.

28 Feb, 1987 - U.S.A. Nuclear Weapons Treaty
This was the day that a nuclear weapon treaty was proposed by Gorbachev. The purpose of signing this agreement was to eliminate both U.S. and Soviet nuclear weapons from Europe. This treaty signed is referred to as the Intermediate-Range Nuclear Forces Treaty 1987

1991 - Gulf War Ends
The gulf war is over following Iraq accepting all 12 resolutions made by the United Nations. The official death toll for the Gulf War is 50,000, Iraq soldiers, 148 American Soldiers and 16 British soldiers.


----------



## RadishRose

1814 Ludwig van Beethoven's 8th Symphony in F premieres

1977 Keith Richards gets suspended sentence for heroin possession, Canada

2018 Barbra Streisand reveals she has cloned her dog twice
​


----------



## Pam

28th February

1784 John Wesley signed the deed of declaration which established the Wesleyan faith. 

1874 Arthur Orton, who claimed to be the long lost heir to the wealthy Tichborne estate in Hampshire, was found guilty of perjury after a trial of 260 days, the longest trial in England. He was sentenced to 14 years hard labour, as the real Sir Roger Tichborne had perished at sea in 1853.

1888 In a Belfast street, a small boy named Johnny Dunlop was riding his tricycle under the supervision of his father. The two rear wheels of the tricycle were the world's first pneumatic tyres and he was testing them. The test was so successful that his father was granted patent number 10607 on 23rd July.

1966 The Cavern Club, Liverpool, where the Beatles and other pop groups began, was forced into liquidation.


----------



## Furryanimal

Feb 28th

*1970:* Led Zeppelin briefly change their name to The Nobs to play a gig in Copenhagen, Denmark when the family of the original Zeppelin – Count Ferdinand von Zeppelin – make official complaints.


----------



## moviequeen1

1827
The 1st U.S.commerical railroad,Baltimore&Ohio{B&O} is chartered
1953
molecular biologists,Frances Crick&James Watson discover the chemical structure of DNA molecule
1983
the finale of CBS long running sitcom'M*A*S*H' airs with a 2 1/2hr episode,a record 125.9 mill viewers tune in
1993
a gun battle erupts at the Branch Davidian,religious sect compound outside of Waco,Tx after FBI attempted a raid.It ended 51 days later with 4 govt agents killed,also sect leader,David Koresch,25 children,2 pregnant women


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 1st*

1932 The Lindbergh baby is kidnapped

1936 The Hoover Dam ( Boulder Dam ) is completed

1941 Nashville, Tennessee becomes the home of the very first FM radio station

1961 President John F. Kennedy establishes the Peace Corps

2005 Dennis Rader, accused of leading a double life as the BTK ( Bind, Torture and Kill, ) serial killer, was charged in Wichita, Kan.


----------



## Furryanimal

Music​*1967:* The Beatles start to record John Lennon's "Lucy In the Sky with Diamonds" for their album _Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band_. The song being inspired by a nursery school drawing by Lennon's son Julian featuring classmate Lucy O'Donnell.


----------



## moviequeen1

1872
Yellowstone becomes the world's 1st national park
1932
Charles&Anne Linbergh's 20 month old son,Charles Linbergh,Jr was kidnapped from his home in East Anisle,NJ,found dead 5 miles away on May 12th,cause of death,head trauma
Bruno Hauptman was arrested,found guilty of 1st degree murder,sentenced to death


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 2nd*

1836 - Texas Gains Independence From Mexico
On March 2nd, 1836 Texas declares the independence of the Republic of Texas from Mexico.

1939 - Vatican Pope Pius XII
Pope Pius XII was elected as the pope of the Roman Catholic Church.

1944 - Italy 500 Suffocate
A train stops in a tunnel near Salerno in the Apennine Mountains, and more than 500 people on board suffocate and die due to toxic carbon monoxide fumes.

1949 - U.S.A. Automatic Street Lights
The first automatic street lights are installed in New Milford, Connecticut, Up to that point a man would have to go to each streetlight every night at dusk and physically turn them on and at sunrise turn them off.

1958 - South Pole Commonwealth Trans-Antarctic Expedition
The overland Commonwealth Trans-Antarctic Expedition led by British explorer Dr Vivian Fuchs, completes the first overland crossing of Antarctica, via the South Pole having completed the historic crossing of 3,473 km (2,158 miles) of previously unexplored snow and ice in 99 days.


----------



## moviequeen1

1796
Napoleon Bonaparte appointed Commander in Chief of French Army in Italy
1899
Pres. McKinley signs bill creating Mt Rainier National Park
1972
NASA launches, Pioneer 10 space craft on its historic mission to Juniper,it traveled 600 million miles arrived in Dec 1973.It sent back detailed pictures of the planet's surface.NASA retired the craft in 1997.The last signal  they received though weak was in 2003.A plaque that was designed by cosmologist,Carl Sagan represents the human species,Earth's solar system,the map of the craft's flight path is on the space craft


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 3rd

1845 - Florida Becomes 27th State*
On This Day In History Florida became the 27th state of the United States of America.

*1952 - Communist Teachers Banned From Public School*s
As part of the paranoia concerning communism and the cold war, the U.S. Supreme Court upholds a New York state law that prohibits communists from teaching in public schools.

*1931 - U.S.A. The Star-Spangled Banner*
After over a century, a poem written by Francis Scott Key was finally established as the U.S. National Anthem. The lyrics of this song were written on September 14, 1814, while Key observed the British invasion of Fort Mc Henry, a war zone located in Maryland, USA. “The Star-Spangled Banner” composition was inspired by a flag that remained standing, even after several hundred bombings occurred.

*1966 - England Colour Television Announced*
The BBC is to begin broadcasting television programs in color from next year.

*1964 - Austria Airplane Crash*
A British airplane crashed into Mt. Glungezer, which is located in Austria. Unfortunately, a total of 85 people had lost their lives as they were headed for Innsbruck while vacation traveling. The cause of the crash at this time was not yet determined. There was no immediate sign of technical failure, and the case was thought of to take many months to resolve.


----------



## Pam

3rd March

1284 The Statute of Rhuddlan (also known as the Statutes of Wales) was enacted. It introduced that English common law system to Wales, allowing the King to appoint royal officials such as sheriffs, coroners and bailiffs to collect taxes and adminster justice.

1857 The Second Opium War: Britain and Francis declared war on China, using the killing of a missionary as the pretext.

1943 World War II 173 people were killed in a crush while trying to enter an air raid shelter at Bethnal Green tube station in London.

1991 The Queen needed three stitches in her hand after intervening in a corgi fight.


----------



## Glowworm

1887 Anne Sullivan starts teaching deaf/blind Helen Keller

1921 Discovery of insulin is announced - 100 years ago 

1926 Singer Lys Assia first winner of Eurovision Song Contest is born

1933 Lee Radziwill is born

1983 Hergé creator of Tintin dies

1987 Danny Kaye dies


----------



## moviequeen1

1847
U.S. Post Office Dept authorizes the issue of postage stamps
1865
Hong Kong and Shanghai Banking Corporation become founding members of HSBC Group
1931
Star Spangled Banner becomes the official U.S. national anthem.Francis Scott Key who wrote the lyrics after observing the massive British assault at Fort McHenry in Maryland in 1814
1991
Los Angeles police officers who were famously caught on amateur video tape beating motorist,Rodney King were acquitted of the charges.The aftermath of the verdict were riots in Los Angeles


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 4th

1793 - U.S.A. George Washington*
The Electoral College elected Washington unanimously for a second term and on This Day 1793 he was inaugurated for a second term in the Senate Chamber of Congress Hall in Philadelphia, PA with John Adams as Vice President.

*1801- U.S.A. Thomas Jefferson*
Thomas Jefferson who had been the principal author of the Declaration of Independence in 1776 became the Third President of the United States.

*1933 - U.S.A. Franklin D. Roosevelt*
Franklin D. Roosevelt was inaugurated as the 32nd president of the United States pledging to lead the country out of the Great Depression.
*
2009 - Ted Kennedy Knighted*
Ted Kennedy has been offered an honorary knighthood. The Queen has agreed the honor for John F. Kennedy's brother for his services to the Northern Ireland peace process. Gordon Brown will be announcing the award during his March 5th address to both houses of Congress.

*2013 - US Baby with HIV Cured*
Doctors announced that they believed that they successfully cured an infant born with HIV after administering early treatment. The child, now two and a half years in age, had been off medication for a year without showing any signs of the disease.


----------



## Pam

4th March

1681 King Charles II granted a Royal Charter to William Penn, entitling him to establish a colony in North America called Pennsylvania.

1890 The Forth Railway bridge in Scotland was opened by the Prince of Wales. The bridge is more than one and a half  miles long and took six years to build.

1912 Suffragettes, demanding votes for women, smashed every window they passed in Knightsbridge as a protest at government inaction.

1975 Charlie Chaplin was knighted.


----------



## moviequeen1

1902
American Automobile Assoc{AAA} was founded in Chicago,Ill
1924
"Happy Birthday To You" was published by Claydon Sunny
1982
Bertha Wilson becomes the 1st woman Supreme Court Justice in Canada.She served for 8 yrs,retired in 1991,she died in 2007 age 84
2018
former Russian spy,Sergi Skripal and his daughter,Yulia were poisoned by a nerve agent in Salisbury,England


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 5th*

1933 U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt announced a four-day "bank holiday"

1956 US Supreme Court upholds a ban on racial segregation in state schools, colleges and universities

1966 A BOAC British Boeing 707 crashed on Mount Fuji, Japan

2004 Martha Stewart is convicted of the felony of obstructing justice

2008 Brett Favre ( 38 ) the quarterback for the Green Bay Packers announced his retirement.


----------



## Pam

5th March

1857 James Townsend Saward, alis 'Jim the Penman', the most notorious forger of his age, was convicted of forging cheques. Saward was a respected solicitor with chambers in the Temple. He and his accomplices were sentenced to transportation to Australia.

1936 The British fighter plane Spitfire made its first flight from Eastleigh, Southampton. It was designed by Reginald Mitchell and was the fighter plane that helped to win the Battle of Britain. Mitchell died in 1937 without ever knowing how successful his aircraft would become.

1946 Prime Minister Winston Churchill coined the phrase 'The Iron Curtain'as the divide between Eastern and Western Europe.


----------



## moviequeen1

1853
Steinway Piano Company was founded by Steinway&Sons in NYC
1872
engineer,George Westinghouse patents triple air brakes for trains
1963
The'Hula Hoop' a hip revolving toy that became a major craze in the U.S. is patent by toy company,"Wham-O"
1994
the largest milkshake was made in Nelspirit,South Africa using 1,955 gallons of chocolate


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 6th*

1899 - Germany Aspirin Patent
The Patent Office in Berlin registers Aspirin, the brand name for ( acetylsalicylic acid which was originally made from a chemical found in the bark of willow trees ) on behalf of the German pharmaceutical company Friedrich Bayer & Co.

1936 - England Spitfire
The sleek new prototype (K5054) for what would become the Spitfire Fighter Aircraft takes off on its maiden flight from Eastleigh now called Southampton Airport. 

1951 - U.S.A. Rosenberg Trial
The trial of suspected spies Ethel and Julius Rosenberg were indicted for conspiring to obtain national defense secrets for the Soviets starts in New York.

1957 - Ghana Independence
Ghana gains it's independence from Britain and becomes the first black African country to become independent.

1965 - Vietnam Troop Movement
South Vietnam had requested troops to be sent to South Vietnam’s Da Nang’s air base. This action was intended to help free up South Vietnamese troops for battle work. The Marines had officially begun landing in Da Nang on March 8.


----------



## moviequeen1

1945
George Nissen of Cedar Rapids, Iowa received patent for 1st modern trampoline
1981
CBS journalist/anchorman, Walter Cronkite gives his last broadcast he was retiring.He ends the newscast  as he always did by saying'that's the way it is'. Dan Rather replaces him
2018
the world's oldest message in a bottle is found in Western Australia.It was thrown from the German ship"Paula' on June 12,1886


----------



## Pam

6th March

1957 The Gold Coast (now known as Ghana) gained independence from Britain.

1985 The Conservative MP Ivar Lawrence made the longest speech of the 20th century in the House of Commons. He spoke for 4 hours and 23 minutes on the subject of fluoridation of drinking water.

1997 A £650,000 picasso was stolen from a London art gallery. The thief escaped in a taxi.

1998 With a break in tradition, it was decided that the Union Flag would be flown over Buckingham Palace when the monarch was not in residence, but would make way for the Royal Standard when she was there.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 7th*

1876 Alexander Graham Bell receives a patent for his revolutionary new invention the telephone

1908 - U.S.A. Settlers
Settlers had already visited the Nechaco Valley, which is located in British, Columbia, Canada. These families were expected to settle in this area beginning in May. The Nechaco Valley area was currently being surveyed for use of crop production. Furthermore, the Grand Trunk Pacific Railroad resumed.

1936 - Germany Treaty of Versailles
Nazi leader Adolf Hitler violates the Treaty of Versailles by sending German military forces into the Rhineland, a demilitarized zone along the Rhine River in western Germany.

1961 - U.S.A. President Dwight D. Eisenhower
The Senate authorized President Kennedy to restore the rank of five-star general to former President Dwight D. Eisenhower.

1969 - Israel Golda Meir
Israel elects Golda Meir, to become the first female prime minister of Israel.


----------



## Pam

7th March

1530 When King Henry VIII's divorce request was denied by the Pope, Henry declared himself as the supreme head of the English church.

1900 A fire at Buckingham Palace destroyed part of its roof.

1936 Malcolm Campbell set a land speed record of 276.8 mph in Florida.

2015 The one millionth Morris Minor to be produced was sold at auction for £25,760 - 55 years after it rolled off the production line. The classic British car had 23,364 miles on the clock and was still registered on the original number plate 2 MHU, meaning one million in engineering terms.


----------



## moviequeen1

1854
Charles Miller patents 1st U.S. sewing machine for buttonholes
1911
Willis Farnsworth of Petaluma,Calif patents coin operated locker
1965
"Bloody Sunday", Alabama state troopers and 600 black protesters clash in Selma,Ala.One of the protesters was future congressman,John Lewis who was beaten and sent to the hospital
2013
United Nations Security Council approves further North Korean sanctions for its nuclear testing


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 8th*

1917 - Russian Revolution
The beginning of the Russian Revolution ( Often Called The February Revolution March 1917 in the Western Calendar ) against Czarist Rule following the lack of food in Petrograd leading to the abdication by Nicholas II and the beginning of the communist party rule in Russia.

1921 - Spain Eduardo Dato
Eduardo Dato, the Spanish Prime Minister, is assassinated.

1951 - U.S.A. Lonely Hearts Killers
The Lonely Hearts killers, were executed in Sing Sing Prison's electric chair. They had deceived lonely widows to gain access to their money when Fernandez seduced the women and then stole their possessions.

1957 - Egypt Suez Canal
The Suez Canal which connects the Mediterranean and the Red Sea is reopened to international traffic by Egypt after Israel withdraws from occupied Egyptian territory.

1983 - U.S.A. Nuclear Freeze
The House Foreign Affairs Committee called for a freeze of all U.S. and Soviet nuclear arsenals.


----------



## Pam

8th March

1765 Britain's House of Lords passed the Stamp Act to tax the American colonies.

1908 The House of Commons turned down the women's suffrage bill, thus denying the right for women to vote.

1950 Rover unveiled the world's first car to be powered with a gas turbine engine. Codenamed JET1 the two seater model would be powered by the same kind of engine used in a jet aeroplane, with a fuel consumption of 5 to 7 miles per gallon.

2001 Donald Campbell's boat, Bluebird, was recovered from the bottom of Coniston Water in Cumbria. Campbell was killed on 4th January 1947 at more than 300 mph whilst attempting to break his own water speed record.


----------



## moviequeen1

1817
The New York Stock Exchange was founded
1913
The Internal Revenue Service{IRS} begins to levy& collect income taxes
1943
335 Allied Bombers attack Nuremburg,Germany,center for military production
2016
Malaysian Airline flight#MH370 loses contact and disappears with 239 people on board. To this day it remains one of the most enduring aviation mysteries


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 9th

1920 - Germany Allied Forces*
Allied forces of World War I (France, Belgium, and Great Britain) moved into three major German cities. The cities entered into by these Allied Forces include Düsseldorf, Duisburg, and Ruhrort.

*1933 - US Emergency Banking Act*
President Franklin Roosevelt submits the Emergency Banking Act to Congress to ease the run on small banks causing them to go into bankruptcy.

*1945 - Japan US Offensive*
This was the day of a new American offensive on Japan. The U.S.A. had dropped approximately 2,000 bombs on Tokyo from now until approximately two days from this date. It was estimated that at least 80,000 Japanese residents and/or citizens had died, and at least 16 square miles of Tokyo had been burned.

*1967 - U.S.A. Stalin Daughter*
The daughter of Soviet dictator Joseph Stalin requests political asylum at the United States Embassy in India. She did enter the United States, married an American architect and gained US citizenship in 1970 But now lives in England.

*1976 - Italy Cable Car*
The steel line supporting a cable car snaps in the ski resort of Cavalese and 43 skiers aboard crashes into Mt. Cermis.


----------



## moviequeen1

1822
Charles Graham granted 1st U.S. patent for artifical teeth
1945
334 U.S. B-29 Superfortresses attack Toyoko with 120,000 fire bombs
1959
"Barbie' makes her debut in New York City at the American Toy Fair,over a billion have been sold worldwide


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 10th

1902 - U.S.A. Patent Dispute*
This was the day that a case regarding the invention of the movie camera was decided. The U.S. Court ruled that Thomas Edison was not the original inventor of the movie camera. However, it was ruled that he had created the sprocket system used to move film through the camera.

*1906 - France Underground Fire*
An underground fire sparks a massive explosion that spreads through a series of mines killing over 1000 men in Courrieres, France.

*1917 - Iraq Baghdad*
British troops take control of Baghdad forcing the Turkish troops to evacuate.

*1917 - U.S.A. Earthquake*
A deadly earthquake magnitude of 6.3 at Long Beach, California, kills an estimated 140 people.

*1969 - U.S.A. James Earl Ray*
The verdict had been decided. James Earl Ray pleaded guilty of the crime of assassinating Martin Luther King, Jr. a major civil rights leader of the times. King was killed in Memphis Tennessee on April 4th, 1968. Ray was sentenced 99 years in prison.


----------



## SetWave

My friend Bill was born . . .


----------



## moviequeen1

March 10th
1862
U.S. issues 1st paper money in the form of $5,10,20,50,100,1000 notes
1969
James Earl Ray pleads guilty of killing civil rights leader,Dr Martin Luther king,Jr.The judge sentences him to 99 yrs in prison.Three days later, Ray claims he is innocent had been set up as a patsy in a larger conspiracy
1971
U.S. Senate approves the lowering of voting age from 21 to 18
2015
the family of singer,Marvin Gaye won $7.3 million in a historic music copyright infridgement case against singers,Robin Thicke,Pharrell Williams. The song in question was Gaye's hit'Got To Give it Up" In 2013,Thicke&Williams wrote'Blurred Lines',they had to pay family $5 million


----------



## Tish

*This day in history March 11th

1918 - U.S.A. Influenza Epidemic*
The first cases of one of the worst influenza epidemic ( FLU ) in history are reported at Fort Riley, Kansas it would eventually kill more than 1/2 million Americans and more than 20 million people worldwide.

*1923 - Greece Transport Ship Alexander Sinks*
The transport ship Alexander had sunk and the lives of at least 150 men were taken down with it. A report had confirmed that at least 10 of these men were Greek naval officers. The cause of this sinking was the Gale storm that had occurred between Salamis and Piraeus. A public funeral was held for the victims of this disaster.

*1944 - Germany*
This was a very significant day in World War II history. Reports had indicated that the Germans were about to pull out Uman, which was an action intended to weaken German defensive forces dramatically. Word was that German forces would soon be withdrawing from the Dneiper Bent as well.

*1993 - North Korea Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty*
North Korea withdraws from the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty

*1997 - U.S.A. Paul McCartney*
Paul McCartney from the Beatles is knighted by Queen Elizabeth II.


----------



## moviequeen1

1897
a meteorite enters Earth's atmosphere explodes over New Martinsville,VA causes damage but no injuries to residents
1918
U.S. Army mess cook,Pvt.Albert Gitchell of Fort Riley,Kansas becomes 1st documented case of the Spanish flu which became world wide pandempic killing 50-100 million people
1986
NFL adopts the instant replay rule


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 12th

1933 - Roosevelt First Fireside Chat*
President Roosevelt gives his first " fireside chat " radio broadcast just 8 days after his inauguration telling the American people to keep faith with their country and their banking system and asking them to leave their money in the bank where it would be kept safe.
*
1894 - US Coca-Cola*
Coca-Cola begins selling it's first bottles in 1894 in Vicksburg, Mississippi.

*1922 - India Mahatma Gandhi Arrested*
The British run government in India has arrested Mahatma Gandhi who has always preached passive resistance to British rule by telling his followers to not buy goods from Europe or work with the British administration machine, he has a massive following in India and many believe a civil uprising could follow his arrest.

*1928 - U.S.A. St. Francis Dam Burst*
Hundreds Reported Drowned When the St. Francis dam burst flooding into the San Francisquito Canyon in California.

*1945 - Germany Anne Frank*
Anne Frank, author of "The Diary of Anne Frank," died at Bergen-Belsen concentration camp from Typhus during a typhus epidemic that spread through the concentration camp.


----------



## moviequeen1

1609
Bermuda becomes an English Colony
1933
Pres.Franklin D. Roosevelt gives his 1st national radio address other wise known as 'fireside chat' broadcasting from the White House.It occurred 8 days after he was sworn in as President.He would give over 30 more of these between March'33,June '44.85% of American households who owned radios could listen to these'chats'
1986
Susan Butcher won the 1,158 mile Iditarod Trail Sled Race


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 13th*

1925 The Butler Act becomes law

1936 Work on the Boulder Dam is completed

1969 The Love Bug, a popular Disney movie, was released

1996 Dunblane Massacre in kindergarten in Scotland


----------



## Pam

13th March

1842 The death of the English army officer, Henry Shrapnel, inventor of the shrapnel shell which is named after him. The shell was a hollow cannon ball filled with shot which burst in mid-air and was used as an anti-personnel weapon.

1926 Alan Cobham landed at Croydon Aerodrome, near London, after a 16,000 mile flight to Cape Town and back to establish a commercial air route across Africa.

1927 The lance ceased to be an official weapon in the British Army.

1961 Black and white Bank of England five pound notes ceased to be legal tender.

1972 Britain and China resumed full diplomatic relations after a break of 22 years.


----------



## moviequeen1

1781
astronomer,William Hershel thinks he sees a comet in reality its the discovery of planet Uranus
1894
JL Johnstone of England invents the horse starting gate
1986
Microsoft has its Intial Public Offering{IPO},opening price $21/share,3 million shares were sold
1996
after a tragic primary school shooting in Dunblane,Scotland where 16 children and 1 teacher are  killed,handguns are banned in the U.K.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 14th

1920 - U.S.A. Spanish Immigrants*
The number of Spanish immigrants was expected to be at an all-time high. During this time in history, they have been coming to America at record rates.

*1938 - England Hitler and Mussolini*
Various reports were printed regarding support and anti-support of Hitler and his regime. Premier Mussolini of Italy extended to Hitler a hand of friendship while British Prime Minister Chamberlain the country of Germany and Hitler of further attack. Britain fought to try to keep Austria’s independence before that country was absorbed by Germany.

*1939 - Czechoslovakia Dissolved*
The independent republic of Czechoslovakia which was created in 1918 is dissolved, opening the way for Nazi occupation following the 1938 Munich Agreement.

*1951 - Korea Seoul*
Seoul had been captured by communist forces on January 4th, 1951 and on 14th March United Nations forces recapture Seoul during the Korean War.

*1957 - Israel Gaza Strip*
Chaos had taken place for quite a while in the Gaza Strip and surrounding areas. However, a very important turn of events had taken place. One of those events included the joining of Jerusalem and the U.S. along with the United Nations in order to campaign against the re-entry of Egypt to The Strip.


----------



## Pam

14th March

1757 British admiral John Byng was court-martialled and executed by firing squad on board HMS Monarch at Plymouth for "failing to do his utmost" to relieve Minorca from the French fleet following the Battle of Minorca. 

1805 Master Betty (William Betty) played Hamlet on the London stage, aged just 14. He was such a success that the House of Commons was adjourned to enable members to watch his performance. His success was short-lived and not long afterwards he was hissed off the stage.

1883 Death of Karl Marx, the German philosopher, economist and revolutionary socialist, author of 'Das Kapital'. Expelled from Prussia and France for his radicalism, he died in poverty in London. Marx is buried in Highgate Cemetery, London.

1930 A proposed tunnel linking England and France was approved by the Channel Tunnel Committee.

1961 The New English Bible was published.


----------



## moviequeen1

1743
The 1st American town hall meeting took place at Faneuil Hall in Boston,Mass
1899
Ferdinand Von Zepplin is granted U.S. patent for his 'navigable balloon'
1940
The 1st 'Road' picture starring Bob Hope,Bing Crosby Dorothy Lamour,'Road to Singapore' premieres.There would be 6 other films released in '41,'42,'46,'47,'52,'62
1964
Jack Ruby who famously shot JFK assassin,Lee Harvey Oswald live on TV as Oswald was being escorted by police custody,is sentenced to death.He died in 1967,age 55


----------



## RadishRose

March 14

1794 Eli Whitney patents the cotton gin machine revolutionizing the cotton industry in the southern US states

1900 US currency goes on gold standard after Congress passes the Currency Act

1592 "Ultimate Pi day": on this day at 6.53am is the largest correspondence between calendar dates and significant digits of pi, since the introduction of the Julian calendar (3.14159265358)


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 15th

1916 - US Soldiers Sent Into Mexico*
President Woodrow Wilson sent thousands of American soldiers into Mexico today hoping to capture Pancho Villa, the Mexican revolutionary.

*1917 - Russia Czar Nicholas II*
Czar Nicholas II, ruler of Russia since 1894, is forced to abdicate.

*1938 - Germany Jews Not Allowed To Vote*
On the same day of one of Hitler’s addresses to over seven million people, it is declared that Jews will not be allowed to vote. This event took place after Hitler’s return from his trip to Austria, and after Austria’s treasury was combined with Germany’s.

*1966 - U.S.A. Rioting*
Racial rioting broke out again in the Watts area of Los Angeles.

*1976 - United Kingdom Underground Train Bomb*
The driver of a London Underground train is shot dead while chasing a gunman who detonated a bomb on his train.


----------



## Pam

15th March

1672 King Charles II enacted the 'Declaration of Indulgence', a first step at establishing freedom of religion in England to Protestant nonconformists and Roman Catholics. It suspended the laws that punished those who did not attend the services of the Church of England.

1824 Building work started on the London Bridge designed by John Rennie.

1891 Death of Sir Joseph Bazalgette, surveyor for the Metropolitan Commission of Sewers. Following the Great Stink of 1858, Bazalgette was employed to mastermind a sewer network for central London. The system proved instrumental in relieving the city from cholera epidemics and cleaning the River Thames.

1949 Clothes rationing, which had been introduced during the 2n World War, was ended.

1983 A letter bomb sent to the Prime Minister, Margaret Thatcher, was defused by explosives experts.


----------



## moviequeen1

1907
Finland became the 1st country to give women the right to vote
1951
UN forces recapture Seoul,4th&final time the city changed hands in Korean War
1985
The 1st internet domain name,symbolics.com is registered
2019
"The Vessel',a honeycomb viewing structure designed by Thomas Heatherwick opens at the Hudson Yards development in New York City


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 16th

1915 - U.S.A. Federal Trade Commission*
The Federal Trade Commission was organized following the Federal Trade Commission Act in 1914. Its principal mission is the promotion of "consumer protection" and the elimination and prevention of what regulators perceive to be "anti-competitive" business practices, one of it's roles is to enforce antitrust laws.

*1926 - U.S.A. First Rocket Launch*
The US professor and scientist Robert Hutchings Goddard, Ph.D. launches the world's first liquid-fueled rocket.

*1930 - Spain Premier De Rivera*
Respects were paid to Premier De Rivera who had passed away today in Spain. He was the one who was responsible for the founding of the Spanish Patriotic Union.
*
1935 - Germany Treaty of Versailles*
Adolf Hitler violates the Treaty of Versailles by introducing compulsory military conscription in Germany and rebuilding German armed forces. This included a new Navy (Kriegsmarine), the first full armored divisions (Panzerwaffe) and an Air Force (Luftwaffe).

*1945 - Iwo Jima Allies Declare Secure*
The island of Iwo Jima in the Pacific Ocean is declared secure by Allied Commanders, but on the night of March 25th a 300-man Japanese force launched a final counterattack in the vicinity of Airfield Number 2 leaving more than 100 US Forces killed and another 200 wounded. Iwo Jima was a difficult battle for the allies as the Japanese fought to the last man and of over 21,000 Japanese soldiers who were entrenched on the island, 20,703 died either from fighting or by ritual suicide.


----------



## Pam

16th March

1190 The Crusaders massacred 150 Jews at Clifford's Tower, York, following a wave of attacks against Jews that had moved north from London to Stamford, Lincoln, King's Lynn, Colchester and Bury St Edmunds, before culminatinig in the bloodiest atrocity of them all in York. Some Jews committed mass suicide rather than submit to baptism and they set the castle on fire to prevent their bodies being mutilated after their deaths. 

1774 The birth of Matthew Flinders, English explorer who circumnavigated Australia. The Flinders River in Queensland and the Flinders Range in South Australia are named after him.

1935 The first driving test pass slip was presented to Mr R. Beene of Kensington, a pupil of the British School of Motoring. Tests were introduced on a voluntary basis and became compulsory in June.

1942 The first German V-2 rocket launch. It exploded at lift off but eventually over 3,000 V-2s were launched as military rockets by the Germans against Allied targets during the war, mostly London and later Antwerp. The attacks resulted in the death of an estimated 7,000 + military personnel and civilians, whilst 12,000 forced labourers were killed producing the weapons.


----------



## moviequeen1

1802
The 1st U.S. Military Academy at West Point was established through a Congressional Act. The Academy opened on July 4th
1950
The 1st National Book Awards which is annual literary award were handed out in NYC.The categories include,fiction,non fiction,poetry.The winners were:
The Man With the Golden Arm- Nelson Algren-fiction
Life of Ralph Waldo Emerson- Ralph Rusk-non fiction
Patterson Book3- William Carlos Williams-poetry
1969
 musical '1776' debuts on Broadway runs for 1,217 performances,its about the events leading up to the signing of Declaration of Independence.The movie version'72 had most of the Broadway cast William Daniels"John Adams',Ken Howard'Thomas Jefferson',Howard da Silvia'Ben Franklin' Virgina Vestoff'Abigail Adams'
2019
a beach whale found in  Mabini,Phillipines had 88 pounds of plastic inside it,40lbs of it were plastic bags


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 17th

1905 - U.S.A. Franklin D. Roosevelt*
Franklin D. Roosevelt marries his distant cousin, Eleanor Roosevelt, in New York City. The wedding was attended by President Theodore Roosevelt, FDR's fifth cousin, who gave his niece away.

*1909 - Taiwan Earthquake*
A powerful earthquake and aftershocks rock Taiwan, killing over 1,200 people.

*1920 - U.S.A. Blizzard*
A harsh blizzard had caused serious damage in Bismark, North Dakota, and temperatures had dropped dramatically. During this storm, an 18-year girl old had taken her jacket and covered her brother and sister with it. In the process, Hazel Minor (the 18-year-old) had lost her life. However, the lives of her younger siblings were saved. They all had laid in a snowdrift for 24 hours before being discovered.

*1931 - U.S.A. Nevada Legalizes Gambling*
Nevada Senate voted to legalize all forms of gambling in the state providing the impetus for the growth of Las Vegas.

*1938 - Spain Bombing*
Nine air raids total took place in Spain. About 300 lives were reported lost as a result of this attack, which took place in the city of Barcelona. One of the bombs was dropped near the U.S. Embassy, which Francisco Franco’s troops were responsible for.


----------



## moviequeen1

1776 
11,000 British troops along with thousands of loyalists were forced to leave Boston,Mass during  American War of Independence.They fled by ship and relocated to safety in Halifax,Nova Scotia
1845
rubber band was patented by Stephen Parry in London
1943
Dr Willem Kolff performs the world's 1st hemodialysis using his artifical kidney machine.The experiment was unsuccessful,patient died in Netherlands
1969
Golda Meir becomes Israel's 4th Prime minister,was the 1st and only female to do so


----------



## Pam

17th March

1649 Oliver Cromwell abolished the position of King of England and the House of Lords and declared England a Commonwealth.

1891 SS Utopia collided with HMS Anson (a pre-dreadnought battleship of the Royal Navy) in the Bay of Gilbraltar and sank in less than 20 minutes, killing 562 of the 888 passengers on board.

1899 The first ever radio distress call was sent, summoning assistance to a merchant ship aground on the Goodwin Sands, Kent.

1968 More than 200 people were arrested after demonstrators clashed in an anti-Vietnam war protest outside the US embassy in London.

2015 The UK's first Bio-Bus, nicknamed 'the poo bus' was officially launched in Bristol as Service Number 2. Powered entirely on gas generated by human and food waste.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 18th

1920 - U.S.A. Child Labor Laws*
Child labor laws of Georgia were highly debated. It was proposed by one state representative that forbade children less than twelve years of age to work. Similarly, it was proposed that children under fourteen should not be able to work without parent or guardian’s signed permission.

*1925*-A giant tornado, struck Missouri, Illinois and Indiana during the mid-afternoon killing hundreds often referred to as the tri-state tornadoes.

*1937 - U.S.A. Gas Explosion*
A gas explosion at a school in New London, Texas, killed more than 400 people, most of them children.

*1965 - First Man to walk in space*
A Soviet cosmonaut known as Lt. Col. Alexei Leonov exited the spacecraft Voskshod II for a short “spin”. He completed a somersault, and then proceeded to take pictures of space. This took place just days before the U.S. planned to launch its first two-man spaceship and becomes the first man to walk in space.

*1967 - England Torrey Canyon*
The tanker "Torrey Canyon" runs aground on rocks between Land's End and the Scilly Isles and is leaking its cargo of 100,000 tons of crude oil into the sea. The oil did get to beaches in Cornwall and the Normandy coast of France causing major environmental damage with over 20,000 sea birds contaminated.


----------



## Pam

18th March

1834 Six farm labourers from Tolpuddle, Dorst were sentenced to be transported to Australia for seven year for forming the first trade union and introducing collective bargaining for better wages. There was such an outcry that they were pardoned two years after sentencing and allowed to return to England. The annual Toluddle Martyrs' festival is held in the village of Tolpuddle in the third weekend of July. Each year a wreath is laid at the grave of James Hammett, one of the martyrs.

1891 The London to Paris telephone link came into operation.

1922 Indian leader Mahatma Gandhi was jailed for six years by the British authorities for encouraging public disorder. He was released in February 1924 for an appendix operation having served only 2 years of his sentence.

1947 Prince Philip, (born in Corfu - Greece) became a naturalised Briton.


----------



## moviequeen1

1852
Henry Wells&William Fargo along with several investors start Wells Fargo&Company as an overland shipping and banking business.After the discovery of gold in Calif in 1848 it spurred the need for cross country shipping
1881
PT Barnum&James Anthony Bailey debut their travelling circus'Barnum&Bailey's Circus" in NYC.It would last 146 yrs until it closed in 2017
1965
Cosmonaut Alexey Leenov leaves his spacecraft'Voskhod 2' for a 12 min space walk.He became the 1st person to walk in space


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 19th

1916 - U.S.A. First Use Of Air Combat*
The first use of air combat by the US when Eight Curtiss "Jenny" planes of the First Aero Squadron are used in support for the 7,000 U.S. troops who invaded Mexico to capture Mexican revolutionary Pancho Villa.

1*920 - U.S.A. Treaty of Versailles*
The senate voted to refused to ratify the treaty of Versailles that would end the nations war status.

*1921 - Argentina Wheat Export Tax*
It was revealed that Buenos Aires would not add on a new wheat export tax. It was said that uncertainty of this decision had cause the wheat industry to be unstable for a period of time.

*1931 - U.S.A. Gambling*
The Nevada state legislature votes to legalize gambling hoping to bring much needed money to the state in the worst of the depression years.

*1932 - Australia Sydney Harbor Bridge Opens*
The Sydney Harbour Bridge the fourth-longest spanning-arch bridge in the world across Sydney Harbour officially opened. The bridge was designed to carry road traffic, railway traffic and a footpath on each side.


----------



## moviequeen1

1863
The Confederate Cruiser'SS Georgiana' was destroyed on her maiden voyage with cargo of muntions,medicines valued as $1,000,000.The wreck was discovered in 1965 by teenage diver, E Lee Spence who became a pioneer underwater archeologist
1918
US Congress authorizes time zones & approved of Daylight Savings Time
1975
Pennsylvania becomes 1st state to allow girls to compete with boys in high school sports
2003
airstrikes led by U.S.& British led coalition begins the invasion of Iraq without United Nations support and defiance of world opinion


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 20th

1922 - US All Homes Must Have Mail Boxes*
The US Postmaster General ( Hubert Work ) ordered all homes to get mailboxes or relinquish delivery of mail.

*1933 - Italy New Peace Plan*
A new plan for peace was being discussed between various European countries. This plan was being facilitated by leaders such as Premiers Benito Mussolini of Italy and Premier Ramsey Mac Donald of Great Britain.

*1945 - World War II Mandalay*
The Japanese capture Mandalay in May 1942, and British troops liberate Mandalay, Burma from the Japanese.

*1990 - Namibia Independence*
Namibia gains independence ending 75 years of South African rule.

*1995 - Japan Sarin Gas Terrorist Attack*
Five two man terrorist teams from the Aum Shinrikyo religious (doomsday cult), riding on separate subway trains, converge at the Kasumigaseki station and secretly release lethal sarin gas into the air causing the death of Twelve people, and a further 5,500 treated in hospitals.


----------



## moviequeen1

1800
Alessandro Volta reports his discovery of electric battery in a letter to the president of Royal Society of London
1930
U.S. fast food chain'KFC'{Kentucky Fried Chicken} is founded by businessman/restaurateur,Col Harland Sanders in North Corbin,Kentucky
1987
FDA approves sale of drug AZT for AIDS treatment
2016
Pres. Barack O'Bama becomes the 1st U.S. President to visit Cuba since 1928,was there for 3 days


----------



## Pam

20th March

1413 The death of Henry IV of England. It partly fulfilled a prophecy saying that he would die in Jerusalem. He dies in Westminster Abbey's Jerusalem Chamber.

1616 Sir Walter Raleigh was freed from the Tower of London after 13 years of imprisonment to conduct a second expedition to Venezuela in search of El Dorado. On Raleigh's return, the outraged Spanish ambassador successfully demanded that Kind James reinstate Raleigh's death sentence.

1974 An attempt was made to kidnap Princess Anne in the Mall by a gunman who fired six shots, then tried to drag her out of the car. He feld as passers by joined her bodyguard and police to foil the attempt and was later caught.

2020 UK schools were shut from the end of afternoon school until further notice, as a response to the coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 21st

1921 - England New Irish Parliament*
It was announced that a new Irish Parliament would be forming. The first Irish parliament meeting was scheduled for June 21st of this year.

*1928 - U.S.A. Charles A. Lindbergh*
President Coolidge presented Col. Charles A. Lindbergh with the Congressional Medal of Honor.

*1933 - British Spies In Russia*
Tension between Russian and Great Britain was at an all-time high. The major conflict between these two nations was expected to influence the verdict of spy charges filed against four British citizens.

*1945 - U.S.A. Allied Bombers Germany*
Allied bombers began four days of heavy raids over Germany as an exercise to soften German resistance prior to allies taking Berlin later in the year.

*1981 - England Charles / Diana Wedding*
A procession was planned for the Prince Charles and Princess Diana wedding. Standing room spaces along this parade route were being offered from 90 pounds ($200.00) each on up. These spaces were being sold by offices located in prime spots offering spectacular view of this day’s festivities.


----------



## Pam

1946 Labour politician Aneurin Bevan announced the Government's proposals for a free National Health Service, paid for by the taxpayer. 

1990 A demonstration in London against the poll tax became a riot. More than 400 people were arrested.

1991 The government announced plans for a new property tax in place of the controversial poll tax.

2020 Day one of the closure of all UK's cafes, pubs and restaurants (except for take away food) in an effort to combat coronavirus. All nightclubs, betting shops, casinos, theatres, cinemas, gyms and leisure centres were also told to close as soon as they reasonably could.


----------



## moviequeen1

1945
during WWII allied bombers begin 4 day raid over Germany
1963
Alcatraz,a U.S. federal maxium security prison for the most violent prisoners  located in San Francisco Bay closed after 28 yrs.It was too costly to maintain,was incorporated as a National Park opened as a tourist attraction in 1973
1984
part of Central Park in NYC was named'Strawberry Fields' honoring late Beatle,John Lennon


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 22nd

1920 - U.S.A. Treaty of Versailles*
An announcement was made regarding Germany’s campaign for the revision of the terms of the Treaty of Versailles. This document was intended to officially end the First World War. Germany was unsatisfied with many of the clauses written which involved agreements between it (Germany) and the countries in opposition to German forces during WWI.

*1933 - 3.2% Beer And Wine Sales Made Legal*
President Roosevelt signed the bill which legalized the sale of 3.2 percent beer and wine.

*1956 - U.S.A. Martin Luther King Jr*
Martin Luther King Jr. was convicted for violating Alabama's anti-boycott law when he organized a boycott of all city buses in Montgomery.

*1970 - U.S.A. Discrimination*
In the South Carolina House of Representatives, A motion was made to fight against discrimination. This effort was made to help provide fairness to the Jews and other religious minorities.

*1972 - The Equal Rights Amendment*
The Equal Rights Amendment which provided for the legal equality of the sexes and prohibit discrimination on the basis of sex was passed by the U.S. Senate and sent to the states for ratification. Additionally, a petition was also made requesting Nixon to ask the Soviet Union to also not discriminate against Jews. The most common form of being treated unfairly was when minorities such as Jews would attempt to participate in cultural and educational activities (particular those of higher education).


----------



## moviequeen1

1765
The Stamp Act passed which was the 1st British tax on American colonists organized by  British Prime Minister,George Grenville
1944
actor Jimmy Stewart who became the 1st  major U.S. movie star to be inducted into the Army in 1941,flies his 12th combat mission.He lead the bomb wing in an attack over Berlin,Germany
1990
An Anchorage,Alaska jury finds Capt Joseph Hazelwood not guilty of the Exxon Valdez oil spill. The spill took place on March 24th,1989,the ship struck a reef in Prince William Sound,Alaska carrying 53.1 million gallons of crude oil,10.8 spilled into the area. Hazelwood was not at the controls when this happened.Its considered the worst worldwide oil spill ever


----------



## Tish

*This day in history March 23rd

1919 *Benito Mussolini establishes the Fascist Party in Italy

*1956* The Islamic Republic of Pakistan becomes an independent republic

*1983* President Ronald Reagan proposes Strategic Defense Initiative

*2001* Mir Space Station Ends 15 yrs in space

*2010 *The House passes the healthcare reform bill and is signed into law by President Obama


----------



## moviequeen1

1775
Patrick Henry gives 'Give Me Liberty or Give Me Death' speech in favor of Virginan troops joining Revoluntary War
1945
U.S. Navy ships bomb Japanese island,Okinawa in advance of Allied invasion
2001
The Russian Mir space station is disposed of,breaks up in the atmosphere before falling in Southern Pacific Ocean near Fiji


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 24th

1900* Work on the New York subway begins

*1973* Pink Floyd release the album "Dark Side of the Moon"

*1978* The tanker Amoco Cadiz splits in two off the coast of France

*1989* The Exxon Valdez, ran aground on a reef and ripped holes in its hull, spilling crude oil into Alaska's Prince William Sound.

*1998 *Middle School Murders Jonesboro, Arkansas.


----------



## Pam

1765  the British Parliament passed the Quartering Act, one of a series of measures primarily aimed at raising revenue from the British colonies in America. ... The  act did require colonial governments to provide and pay for feeding and sheltering any troops stationed in their colony.

1944 World  War II: In an event later dramatised in the movie The Great Escape, 76 prisoners began breaking out of Stalag Luft III.

1946 Broadcaster Alistair Cooke read his first 'Letter from America' on BBC radio. His weekly broadcasts continued for more than 50 years.


----------



## moviequeen1

1882
German microbiologist,Robert Koch discovers and describes 'tubercle bacillius' which causes tuberculous,establishes germ theory
1942
U.S. Gov't moves native born citizens with Japanese ancestry into dentention centers with the intention of preventing home grown espionage
1964
John F.Kennedy silver half dollar is issued


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 25th

1807 - UK abolished Slave Trade*
The British House of Commons had passed a law forbidding the capture or transport of slaves and it became law on This Day, 1807, Offending captains were fined £100 per slave found on board their ships (although this could lead to slaves being thrown overboard).

*1929 - U.S.A. Mini Market Crash*
The stock market experiences a mini-crash on This Day, 1929 as investors start to sell their stocks. This crash reveals a shaky foundation in the market. Borrowing and credit is effected as interest rates climb to twenty percent.

*1947 - U.S.A. Coal Mine Explosion*
An explosion at a Coal mine in Centralia, Illinois, today trapped more than 100 miners and sent deadly gas through the mine's tunnels.

*1967 - U.S.A. Anti Vietnam War Demo*
Martin Luther King, Jr., leads a march of 5,000 antiwar demonstrators in Chicago.

*1965 - U.S.A. The Alabama Freedom March*
Following the end of the march by 25,000 civil rights supporters from Selma to Montgomery after four days and nights on the road under the protection of Army troops and federalized Alabama National Guardsmen.


----------



## moviequeen1

1919
Pres Woodrow Wilson's idea of League of Nations becomes a reality when it is approved after League Covenant is adopted at the Paris Peace Conference
1954
RCA manufactures the 1st color TV set which had a 12 1/2 screen cost $1,000
1967
The Turtles hit'Happy Together' becomes #1 on Billboard Chart,stays there for 3 weeks. This was the groups only # 1 single in the U. S.
2019
NASA cancels a planned all female spacewalk because it didn't have enough spacesuits to fit the women


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 26th

1925 - U.S.A. Prohibition*
During the Prohibition Era, local and federal officers destroyed equipment used to make liquor. Alcohol that was created was dumped out as well, and participants in illegal booze operations were put in jail.

*1933 - Germany Herman Goering*
Leader Herman Goering spoke his point of view regarding the mistreatment of Jews. He made a statement that the persecution of a person just because he (or she) is a Jew will not be tolerated.

*1948 - Israel Fighting*
According to an article printed in an international newspaper, fighting continued on the day before. Arabs attacked a Jewish convoy. As a result, 20 people were killed and 10 were wounded. There was no Good Friday break (although Good Friday was not a major Jewish Holiday, but Passover was).

*1963 - Korea Referendum*
Local protest was made in Korea against military rule of this country, and the Korean people were soon to be given a chance to decide whether or not this should continue. A referendum would soon be taken by the government of this country. Likewise, nations such as the U.S.A. moved to support anti-military Korean government rule. This action was highly welcomed.

*1971 - Bangladesh Independence*
The country of Bangladesh had declared its independence. This decree was made by Leader Sheikh. Bangladesh was formerly East Pakistan.


----------



## moviequeen1

1812
a massive earthquake,7.7 on Ritcher scale destroys 90% of Caracas,Venezula killing between 15,000-20,000 people
1953
Dr. Jonas Salk announces he has successfully tested a vaccine to prevent polio,clinical trials began in 1954
1979
41st NCAA Basketball Championship Game Mich State vs Indiana State,Mich won 75-64.The game featured 2 future Hall of Fame players,Magic Johnson{Mich} Larry Bird{Indiana} This was the start of their rivalry when they played in the NBA.Magic with the Los Angeles Lakers Larry for Boston Celtics.This championship game is still the highest rated with 21.4 mill
2018
U.S.,European Union,Ukraine expel over 100 Russian diplomats in response to Russia's use of nerve gas in UK


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 27th

1908 - Hong Kong Canada Immigrants*
Hundreds of men in Hong Kong are waiting to come to Vancouver. These men were from Calcutta, India, and already had purchased transportation to Canada as a destination. However, they were held up. Canada was willing to let them in, but it was not so easy in other parts of the world, such as in Hong Kong.

*1909 - England First Fingerprint Evidence Used in Murder Case*
For the first time fingerprint evidence is used to solve a murder case. The worlds first official Fingerprint Bureau was founded in Scotland Yard in 1901. It should also be noted that the World's first Fingerprint Bureau opened in Calcutta, India in 1897.
*
1920 - Russia Famine*
Famine was just starting in Russia due a food shortage. No wheat flour was available caused by disturbances in agriculture during the World War I and the Russian Revolution and civil war that followed.
*
1962 - U.S.A. Segregation*
Archbishop Joseph Francis Rummel of Louisiana, called for all Roman Catholic schools in the city of New Orleans to end their segregation policies.

*1964 - U.S.A. Alaska Earthquake*
A massive earthquake Named the “Good Friday Earthquake,” that measured 8.6 on the Richter scale struck Alaska , flattening buildings and triggering a massive tidal wave.


----------



## moviequeen1

1790
the modern day shoelace was patented in England by Harvey Kennedy
1855
physican/geologist,Abraham Gesner patents kerosene
1912
The 1st Japanese cherry blossom trees were planted in Washington,DC
1931
actor/filmaker,Charlie Chaplin receives France's highest medal,Legion of Honor


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 28th

1920 - U.S.A. Tornadoes*
Tornadoes swept through the mid-western and southern portions of the United States, killing more than 200 people and injuring more than 1,000.

*1930 - Turkey City Name Changes*
Two of Turkey's largest cities change their names ( Constantinople and Angora ).
The City of Constantinople is changed to Istanbul
The City of Angora is changed to Ankara

*1933 - U.S.A. Wet and Dry Rally*
A wet and dry rally and parade took place. Both supporters of alcohol and supporters of dry laws attended this event, which occurred in Oklahoma.

*1939 - Spanish Civil War*
Madrid, Spain is now in the hands of Nationalist General Francisco Franco and the Spanish civil war ends. The Spanish Civil War began in 1936 with Rebels attempting a coup d'état by parts of the army against the government. 

*1940 - Great Britain*
France and Britain were beginning to think about expanding their support. They expected the alliance they create would be semi-permanent, providing strength for battle. For instance, World War II took place during this time, and France and Britain looked to other countries’ resources to draw upon.


----------



## moviequeen1

1885
U.S. Salvation Army officially organizes
1930
Turkish cities,Constantinople&Angora change their names to Istanbul,Ankara
1979
a pressure valve in Unit 2 reactor at Three Mile Island nuclear plant In Dauphin County,PA failed to close,radio active gas&iodine were released into air no deaths reported It was the worst nuclear disaster in U.S. history
12 days earlier on March 16th,movie'The China Syndrome' was released,story of an accident at a fictious Calif nuclear plant,attempted cover up by the company.The movie stars Jane Fonda,Michael Douglas,Jack Lemmon as dedicated plant supervisor
2017
the world's largest dinosaur foot print 1.7 meters is discovered in Kimberly,West Australia


----------



## Pam

28th March

1917 The Women's Army Auxiliary Corps (WAAC) was formed. They were Britain's first official service women.

1942 British commandos destroyed the U-boar base at St Nazaire. The destroyer Campbeltown rammed the dock gates at 20 knots with five tons of explosives on board. A German ship trying to cut off the British commandos as they made their getaway in fast launches was sunk, in error by German guns.

1945 Germany dropped its last V2 bomb on Britain.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 29th

1857 - The Indian Mutiny*
The Indian Mutiny against British rule in India had been begun by Indian troops (sepoys) that were in the service of the British East India Company. On March 29th, 1857 the sepoy Mangal Pandy of the 34th Native Infantry refused orders on the parade ground at Barrackpore, and he was hanged leading to increased violence and Mutiny against British Rule.

*1936 - Germany Re-Occupies Rhineland*
The German people voted overwhelmingly in favor of reoccupying the demilitarized Rhineland zone and abandon the clauses of the Versailles treaty restricting the military, with 99% of the votes supporting Hitler.

*1943 - U.S.A. War Rationing*
The rationing of meat, cheese, butter and cooking oils goes into effect when Americans are given ration books allowing the purchase of a certain amount of meat, cheese, butter and cooking oils each month. This followed earlier rationing of Gasoline.

*1950 - The Mad Bomber New York*
A note is sent to police in New York warning of a bomb planted at Grand Central Station in New York City, the bomb squad do mange to diffuse the bomb. 

*1951 - U.S.A. Rosenbergs*
Rosenbergs found guilty of conspiracy to commit espionage for their role in providing nuclear secrets to the Soviet Union.


----------



## moviequeen1

1848
For 30 hrs on both U.S.&Canadian side of Niagara Falls stopped flowing because of an ice jam in the upper river
1976
"One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest' became the 2nd film to sweep the top 5 Academy Award categories,Best Picture,Director{Milos Foreman},Actor{Jack Nicholson},Actress{Louise Fletcher},Screenplay{Lawrence Hauben&Bo Goldman}
The 2 other movies to do this are'It Happen One Night" '35,'Silence of The Lambs" '91
2004
Ireland became the 1st country in the world to ban smoking in all working places including bars&restaurants


----------



## Pam

29th March

1632 The Treaty of Saint-Germain was signed, returning Quebec to French control after the English had seized it in 1629.

1871 Queen Victoria opened the Royal Albert Hall in London. The hall was originally supposed to have been called The Central Hall of Arts and Science but the name was changed by Queen Victoria as a dedication to her deceased husband and consort, Prince Albert.

2014 Same sex weddings in England and Wales became legal, several months earlier than had been planned.

2017 Theresa May triggered 'Article 50' to start the negotiation process for Britain to leave the European Union.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 30th

1867 - U.S.A. Buys Alaska*
The United States government purchases Alaska in 1867. The purchase of Alaska from Russia for $7.2 million meant the US was paying roughly two cents per acre of land.

*1945 - Austria Soviet Invasion*
The Soviet Union invaded Austria during World War II, and at the end of the war Austria like Germany was divided into 4 Zones: American, British, French and Russian with Vienna similarly divided but at its center was an International Zone, sovereignty of which alternated at regular intervals between the 4 Powers. The commission had its seat in Vienna. It was dismantled following the conclusion of the Austrian State Treaty in 1955
*
1981 - U.S.A. Ronald Reagan Shot*
President Ronald Reagan was shot at close range as he left the Washington Hilton Hotel just about one mile from the White House.

*1987 - U.S.A. Vincent Van Gogh*
An anonymous foreign buyer purchased Vincent Van Gogh's masterpiece 'Sunflowers' for nearly $36.3 million

*2002 - England Queen Mother Dies*
The Queen Mother died in her sleep today at the age of 101. Tributes have been flooding in from across the world and from all corners of society for "Queen Mum" as she was affectionately known by the British public.


----------



## Pam

30th March

1775 The British Parliament passed an act forbidding its North American colonies from trading with anyone other than Britain.

1936 Britain announced the construction of 38 warships, the largest construction programme for 15 years.

1944 saw the allied bombing raid on Nuremberg. 795 aircraft were despatched from along England's east coast, including 572 Lancasters, 214 Halifaxes and 9 Mosquitoes. The bombers met German resistance  at the coasts of Belgium and the Netherlands. In total 95 bombers were lost, making it the  largest Bomber Command loss of World War II.


----------



## moviequeen1

1858
pencil with attached eraser is patented by Hyman Lipman in Philadelphia
1867
United States buys Alaska from Russia for $7.2 million roughly 2 cents/acre
1959
Dalai Lama flees China,given political asylum in India
1981
Pres Ronald Reagan is shot by would be assassin,John Hinckley,Jr outside the Washington Hilton Hotel in DC,he was trying to impress actress,Jodie Foster.One of the bullets hits Reagan in the chest. A Secret Service agent was injured along with Reagan's press secretary,James Brady who had severe head wounds which resulted in permanent disability
Hinkley was found not guilty by reason of insanity


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 31st

1889 - France The Eiffel Tower*
The Eiffel Tower, or the Tour Eiffel, was opened on March 31st, 1889, and was the work of a Gustave Eiffel, who was a bridge engineer. It was made for the centenary of the French Revolution and was chosen instead of over one hundred other plans that were given.

*1940 - Winston Churchill Warns Against German Invasion*
The first sea lord of the admiralty Winston Churchill has warned that a million German troops are massed on the borders of Luxembourg, Belgium and Holland ready to strike and that England and it's allies must be prepared to protect other countries in the forthcoming conflict.

*1951 - U.S.A. UNIVAC*
The first commercially built U.S. computer The UNIVAC I (UNIVersal Automatic Computer I) is sold to the United States Census Bureau costing about US$159,000. This computer was built by Remington Rand and had been designed principally by J. Presper Eckert and John Mauchly, the inventors of the ENIAC (1947 - the first general-purpose electronic computer) known as the "Giant Brain." These computers did not use transistors or micro chips but vacuum tubes (similar to what you find in old TV's from the fifties) and were the size of a small house (680 sq ft.)

*1959 - India Dalai Lama*
The spiritual leader of Tibet, the Dalai Lama, has crossed the border into India after a 15 day journey on foot from the Tibetan capital, Lhasa, over the Himalayan mountains seeking asylum. This follows the Chinese repression of the rebellion by Tibetans in Lhasa. The Dalai Lama, is granted political asylum in India.

*1964 - Brazilian coup d'état*
A military coup d'état in Brazil led by Gen. Humberto Castello Branco ousted Pres. Joao Goulart.


----------



## moviequeen1

1736
The 1st U.S. public hosptial,Bellevue Hosptial is founded in New York City
1889
The Eiffel Tower offically opens in Paris, France.At the time it was the tallest man made structure at 300 meters
1932
Ford Motor Company unveils its V-8 engine
1988
Toni Morrison is awarded Pultizer Prize  for her book'Beloved"


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 1st

1918 - Great Britain - Royal Air force is Founded*
The Royal Air force is founded in England, this is truly an amazing piece of History as the first flight was only made 8 years before by Wilbur and Wright and for countries around the World to set up a separate arms of the Forces shows how important politicians believed the aircraft would become as a part of the military.

*1933 - Germany - Persecution of Jews*
Nazi Germany begins the persecution of German Jews by declaring a boycott of Jewish owned businesses.

*1945 - U.S.A. - US Forces Land on Okinawa*
The United States Tenth Army commanded by Lieutenant General Simon Bolivar Buckner, Jr. land on Okinawa, main island of the Ryukyus, 362 miles from the Japanese home islands.
*
1946 - U.S.A. - Hawaii Earthquake and Tsunami*
A major undersea earthquake measuring 7.4 magnitude in the north pacific ocean caused a Tsunami that by the time it reached Hawaii some 2,400 miles away and travelling at 500 miles per hour, only 4 1/2 hours after the quake waves reaching 60ft in height hit coastal areas of Hawaii causing the deaths of 150 + . This Tsunami prompted the setting up of the U.S. to establish the Seismic SeaWave Warning System to help in evacuation but any similar occurrence today would be even more devastating as can be shown with the damage and loss of life caused by Hurricane Katrina where the warning was greater than 6 hours.

*1970 - U.S.A. - AMC Gremlin*
The AMC group introduced one of the first sub compact cars way back in 1970 before many realized gas prices would be a critical factor in future car buying, the car was called the Gremlin and cost $1879. Car imports were just starting to have an impact on the US market including the Volkswagen Beetle and the new generation of Japanese imports like the Datsun.


----------



## moviequeen1

1778
New Orleans businessman,Oliver Pollock creates the"$" symbol
1853
Cincinatti,Ohio becomes the 1st U.S. city to employ full time professional firefighters
1984
soul singer,Marvin Gaye was shot to death by his father,Marvin Sr.Jr had been living with his parents in  late '83 when he was at a low point in his career.The two had an argument which became physical,his father in fear of his life,shot Marvin 3 times in the chest. He pleaded guilty to voluntary manslaughter,was given a 6yr suspended sentence
2004
Google introduces GMail to the world,many thought at the time it was an April Fool's joke


----------



## Pam

1st April

1578 The birth of William Harvey, the English physician who explained the circulation of blood.

1873 The British steamer RMS Atlantic ran into rocks and sank off Nova Scotia, killing 547.

1918 The Royal Air Force was formed. It incorporated the Royal Flying Corps and the Royal Naval Air Force.

1949 The 26 counties of the Irish Free State became the Republic of Ireland.

1980 Britain's firs nudist beach opened at Brighton.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 2nd

1801 - U.S.A. - The Battle of Copenhagen*
Twelve British ships commanded by Horatio Nelson aboard HMS Elephant engaged with Danish ships, following an agreement between Nelson and the Danish commander, Crown Prince Frederick to call a truce Nelson landed in Copenhagen and on May 19th, 1801 was awarded the Viscount Nelson of the Nile and of Burnham Thorpe in the County of Norfolk.

*1917 - U.S.A. - US Troops To World War I*
President Woodrow Wilson tells Congress "The world must be made safe for democracy." asking Congress for a declaration of war and to send U.S. troops into battle against Germany in World War I.

*1932 - U.S.A. - Lindbergh Pays Ransom*
Charles Lindbergh, whose son was kidnapped paid $50,000 ransom in a New York cemetery to a man who promised to return his kidnapped son. ( His son is later found dead after being murdered by Bruno Hauptmann, who was executed )

*1941 - Africa - Rommel Continues Advance Into Libya*
Lieutenant General Erwin Rommel, "the Desert Fox," resumes his advance into Cyrenaica, modern-day Libya, signaling the beginning of what nine days later will become the recapture of Libya by the Axis forces.

*1974 - France - President Georges Pompidou*
The French President Georges Pompidou died from Waldenström macroglobulinemia in Paris.


----------



## Pam

2nd April

1801 In the Battle of Copenhagen, British hero Horatio Nelson put his telescope to his blind eye and ignored Admiral Parker's signal to stop fighting. "I have only one eye. I have a right to be blind sometimes." He continued until the Danish fleet was defeated.

1873 Almost 14 years after the United States, British trains were fitted with toilets, but only for sleeping cars. Day carriages were fitted in 1881. Third class passengers weren't able to 'spend a penny' until 1886.

1877 The first Human Cannonball Act was performed at London's Amphitheatre when acrobat Lady Zazal, attached by elastic strings, was fired into a safety net.

1982 Argentina invaded the Falkland Islands in the South Atlantic, a British possession for 149 years.


----------



## moviequeen1

1877
The 1st Easter Egg roll was held on the White House lawn
1931
at an exhibiton baseball game in Chattanooga,Tenn, 17 yr old girl,Jackie Mitchell strikes out NYYankees stars, Babe Ruth and Lou Gehrig
1977
Fleetwood Mac's album'Rumours' goes to # 1 on the charts and stays there for 31 weeks
1992
a NYC jury finds 'mob boss',John Gotti  guilty on 13 counts including murder&racketeering He was known as 'Dapper Don" for his famous swagger and lavish suits.His conviction struck a blow to organized crime.He was sentenced to life in prison, died in 2002 of throat cancer at a medical center in Springfield,Missouri


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 3rd

1860 - U.S.A. - Pony Express Service Starts*
The Pony Express a new faster mail service using riders on a horseback relay instead of the traditional stagecoaches begins service between St. Joseph, Mo., and Sacramento, Calif. The Pony Express reduced the time for mail to travel from the Atlantic and Pacific coasts to around ten days. After only 1 year in March 1861 after suffering large losses and not gaining the mail contract The Pony Express Company ceased trading.

*1936 - U.S.A. - Bruno Richard Hauptmann*
Bruno Richard Hauptmann is executed in the electric chair for the kidnapping and the death of the Lindbergh baby.

*1948 - U.S.A. - Marshall Plan*
U.S. President Harry S. Truman signs into law the Foreign Assistance Act, commonly known as the Marshall Plan which channeled more than $13 billion in aid to Europe between 1948 and 1951

*1972 - U.S.A. - North Vietnamese Invasion Of South Vietnam*
Following the invasion of North Vietnamese on South Vietnam The United States prepares hundreds of B-52s and fighter-bombers for possible air strikes to blunt the recently launched invasion.

*1974 - U.S.A. - Watergate Scandal*
Following the start of the investigation into the Watergate scandal, President Nixon was also facing serious questions about his taxes and agreed to pay $432,787.13 plus interest in back taxes for the years 1969 through 1972


----------



## moviequeen1

1953
The debut of TV Guide featured Lucille Ball&Desi Arnaz's son, Desi Arnaz,Jr on the cover.The issue cost 15 cents,they now come out every 2 weeks,cost is $ 4.99
1973
Martin Cooper,employee at Motorola makes the 1st call with from a cell phone.The protoype was known as DynaTAC 800x Cooper made the call from 6th Ave in NYC.He called a rival engineer,Joel Engel at AT&T in New Jersey.It would take another 10yrs for the prototype to become available to customers


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 4th

1818 - U.S.A. - Stars And Stripes*
Congress decided the U.S. flag would consist of 13 red and white stripes represent the original Thirteen Colonies that rebelled against the British crown and became the first states in the Union, and 20 stars, with a new star to be added for every new state. The act specified that new flag designs should become official on the first July 4th (Independence Day) following admission of one or more new states.

*1850 - U.S.A. - Los Angeles and San Francisco become cities*
Following California becoming the 31st State in 1850 Los Angeles and San Francisco become Cities ( Los Angeles with a population of 1,610- April 4th ) and ( San Francisco with a population of 21,000 - April 16th ) on the same year.

*1902 - UK - Scholarships for Americans at Oxford University*
British industrialist Cecil Rhodes left $10 million in his will to provide scholarships for Americans at Oxford University in England.

*1916 - France - World War I Battle Of The Somme*
One of the most costly battles in modern wartime is fought near the Somme Region and over 2 years when this small area of countryside saw the deaths of over 1 million men from both sides of the war.

*920 - Palestine - Riots*
Violence erupts between Arab and Jewish residents in British-controlled Jerusalem from This Day to the April 7th with 9 killed and 216 injured


----------



## Pam

4th April

1581 Queen Elizabeth I knighted Francis Drake aboard his ship The Golden Hind after his circumnavigation of the world.

1934 Yorkshireman Percy Shaw laid the first "cats' eyes" along the centre of the road at an accident black spot near Bradford.

1949 The North Atlantic Treaty Organisation (NATO) was established.

1985 Royal Assent was given for the Bill to hand Hong Kong to China in 1997.


----------



## moviequeen1

1945
U.S. Forces liberated Ohrdruf concentration camp in Germany,the 1st camp by the U.S. Army
1958
Cheryl Crane,14 yr old daughter of actress, Lana Turner stabs to death her mom's boyfriend,Johnny Stompanato,an organized crime figure in self defence.The crime was later ruled as 'justified homicide'
1973
In NYC,the World Trade Center then the tallest at 110 stories high opens.Its later destroyed in the 9/11 terrorist attacks
1974
 Atlanta Braves Hank Aaron ties Babe Ruth's home run record by hitting his 714th HR against Cincinnatti Reds pitcher,Jack Bellingham


----------



## Pepper

April 4th, 1968, the assassination of Dr. Martin Luther King


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 5th

1933 - U.S.A. Gold Compulsorily Purchased*
President Franklin Roosevelt signs "United States Executive Order 6102" which prohibited the "hoarding" of privately held gold coins and bullion in the United States.The government required holders of significant quantities of gold to sell their gold at the prevailing price of $20.67 per ounce. Shortly after this forced sale, the price of gold from the treasury for international transactions was raised to $35 an ounce.

*1936 - Tornadoes strike Tupelo, Mississippi and Gainesville, Georgia*
Two small towns in Tupelo, Mississippi and Gainesville, Georgia are devastated by tornadoes, killing 200 people in one of the deadliest spates of tornadoes in United States history. A total of 466 people were killed over four days of nearly continuous twisters. Another 3,500 people were injured.

*1955 - UK Sir Winston Churchill Retires*
Sir Winston Churchill, the 80 year old British leader who guided Great Britain and the Allies through the crisis of World War II, retires as prime minister of Great Britain.

*1969 - U.S.A. Anti Vietnam Demonstrations*
One of the greatest coordinated demonstrations in modern times starts on this weekend against US involvement in Vietnam with demonstrations in New York, San Francisco, Chicago, Los Angeles, Washington, D.C., and other major cities. Just in Washington alone were believed to be over 250,000 in protest at the Vietnam War.

*1970 - Guatemala Count Karl von Spreti*
West Germany's Count Karl von Spreti the ambassador to Guatemala is kidnapped and shot dead.


----------



## moviequeen1

1815
Mount Tambora in Dutch East Indies had its 1st violent eruption after centuries of dormancy.
It caused a worldwide global weather effect the following year.In 1816, it was the 2nd coldest winter in the Northern Hemisphere.Some parts of North America had snow/frost in June&July
1951
Julius&Ethel Rosenberg became the 1st U.S. civilians  found guilty of conspiring to transmit atomic secrets to the Soviet Union,received the death penalty for espionage. They were electrocuted June 19th,1953 
2016
San Francisco became the 1st U.S. city to mandate paid parental leave


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 6th

1896 - Greece Modern Olympics Games Reborn*
The Olympic Games, are reborn in Athens 1,500 years after being banned by Roman Emperor Theodosius I.

*1909 - First men to Reach The North Pole*
Explorers Robert E. Peary and Matthew A. Henson claim to became the first men to reach the North Pole.

*1917 - America enters World War I*
Following the sinking of American liner Housatonic by a German U-boat and four more U.S. merchant ships President Wilson appeared before Congress and called for a declaration of war against Germany and on This Day the United States formally declared war on Germany.

*1950 - Brazil Rail Accident*
A train traveling from Rio de Janeiro to Victoria, Espirito Santo drops off a bridge into a fast running river in Tangua, Brazil, killing 110.

*1962 - Cuba Arrested For Spying*
7 Men have been arrested by Cuban Authorities and investigated for possible spying activities , the men were all frogmen diving off the coast of Cuba, American Authorities have confirmed 7 men have been reported missing who were diving for treasure.


----------



## moviequeen1

1652
Cape Colony became the 1st European settlement in South Africa established by Dutch India Company under Jan van Riebeeck
1889
George Eastman,founder of Eastman Kodak Company starts selling his Kodak flexible rolled film
1930
Hostess Twinkies was invented by bakery exec,James Dewar
1980
Post-It Notes made by 3M Company begin selling to U.S. customers.In 1968,Dr Spencer Silver created a new strong, low-grade reusable adhesive.At the time company didn't think it was worthy until a fellow employee,Art Fry tried Silver's idea on the back of scrap paper,it worked.The company took notice,developed it over the yrs.Post-It Notes are now used daily all over the world


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 7th

1906 - Italy Mount Vesuvius*
Mount Vesuvius erupted causing gray ash and liquid lava erupted from the volcano burning homes built on the hillsides as it continued down the mountain.
*
1933 U.S.A. Beer Available Again*
On This Day 1933 beer is sold once again in 19 of the 48 states and the District of Columbia.

*1934 - U.S.A. Farmers Aid Bill*
Congress pass the Jones-Connally Farm-Relief Act putting a larger number of products under the control of the Agricultural Adjustment Administration ( AAA ) who were charged with delivering farmers from the woes of the Depression by slashing production and increasing prices, but the agency only helped the large farmers leaving sharecroppers, and small and tenant farmers with little benefit from the agency's programs.

*1948 - Switzerland World Health Organization*
The World Health Organization (WHO) established as a specialized agency of the United Nations (UN) that acts as a coordinating authority on international public health.

*1957 - U.S.A. End of Electric Trolley New York*
New York City's last electric trolley completed its final run from Queens to Manhattan.


----------



## Pam

7th April

1827 Chemist John Walker of Stockton on Tees sold the world's first box of 'friction matches' that he had invented the previous year. He charged one shiling for a box of 50 matches. Each box supplied a piece of sandpaper, folded double, through which the match had to be drawn to ignite it. 

1832 Joseph Thompson, a farmer, went to Carlisle to sell his wife, both having agreed to part. A large crowd gathered as he offered her for 50 shillings. After an hour, the price was knocked down to 20 shillings together with a Newfoundland dog as an incentive. 

1986 Home computing pioneer Sir Clive Sinclair sold the rights to his machines to Amstrad.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 8th

1904 - U.S.A. Times Square*
Long Acre Square in Manhattan, New York, was renamed Times Square.

*1935 - U.S.A. The Emergency Relief Appropriation Act*
As part of President Franklin D. Roosevelt's "New Deal" The Emergency Relief Appropriation Act creates The WPA or Works Progress Administration for creating government jobs for some of the nation's many unemployed.

*1974 - France Pablo Picasso*
Pablo Picasso dies in France.

*1986 - Germany Terrorist Bomb Attack*
A Terrorist Bomb Attack on American Servicemen in a Berlin Disco has left 2 dead and 100 injured. The attacks are believed to be from a Libyan Terrorist group and the army and Berlin Police are following up every lead.

*1994 - U.S.A. Kurt Cobain*
Rock musician Kurt Cobain commits suicide he was found with a single gunshot wound to the head. A gun and suicide note was found nearby.


----------



## RadishRose

April 7

1999 The World Trade Organisation rules in favor of the United States in its long-running trade dispute with the European Union over bananas.


----------



## moviequeen1

April 8th
1862
John D.Lynde patents the aerosol dispenser
1935
Congress approves the Works Progress Adminstration which created 1.4 million jobs for the unemployed.8.5 million people worked on such projects as building bridges/highways/construction of dams.It was eliminated in 1943.These programs became very popular which contributed to Pres Franklin Roosevelt's landslide re election in 1936
1974
Atlanta Brave's ,Hank Aaron hits his 715th HR,breaking Babe Ruth's record.He hit the homer off of LA Dodgers pitcher,Al Downing in Atlanta
1986
actor,Clint Eastwood elected mayor of small sea side town of Carmel,Calif with population of 4,500 residents Its located 120 miles south of San Franscisco.He was mayor for 2yrs


----------



## Tish

*Today in History April 9th

1865 - U.S.A. Robert E. Lee surrenders*
Confederate Gen. Robert E. Lee surrendered his army to Union Gen. Ulysses S. Grant at Appomattox Court House in Virginia.

*1924 - U.S.A. Hoof and Mouth*
An increased number of Hoof and Mouth Cases are being reported in the current epidemic with and additional 200 plus cows reported with the disease each day in California alone.

*1927 - U.S.A. Mae West Arrested*
Mae West is Arrested during her starring role in the play "Sex" which she wrote, produced, directed and starred in on Broadway. She was prosecuted on morals charges and sentenced to 10 days in jail for public obscenity.

*1940 - Germany invades Norway and Denmark*
Nazi Germany invades neutral Norway and Denmark, surprising the Norwegian, Danish and British defenders of the countries and capturing several strategic points along the coast.

*1969 - UK Race Relations*
As race relations continue to worsen in Britain a group of conductors and drivers on Wolverhampton buses who are practicing Sikhs have won the right to wear turbans on duty after the leader of a Sikh group, Sohan Singh Jolly, had threatened to burn himself to death in protest.


----------



## moviequeen1

1872
Samuel R.Percy patents dried milk
1959
NASA announced the names of U.S. astronauts to partake in 'Project Mercury',U.S. 1st manned space program.Out of a pool of 32 candidates,they  selected  these 7 military test pilots:
Scott Carpenter,John Glenn,Gus Grissom,Wally Schirra, Alan Shepard, Deke Slayton,Gordon Cooper
1992
A U.S. Federal Court judge finds Panamian dictator,Manuel Noreiga guilty on 8/10 drug and rackteering charges


----------



## Tish

*This day in history April 10th

1912 - United Kingdom Titanic Sets Sail*
Titanic sets sail on her maiden voyage from Southampton to New York. The Titanic has been described as the worlds most luxurious floating hotel, and was only 5 days out when she hit an Iceberg and sank in the Atlantic with the loss of many lives.

*1919 - Mexico Emiliano Zapata*
Emiliano Zapata the leader of the peasants during the Mexican Revolution, is ambushed and shot to death in Morelos by government forces.
* 
1925 - U.S.A. Arsenic Poisoning*
Sixth Member of family succumbs to Arsenic poisoning after 5 other members of his family die not much hope is given for his survival.

*1932 - Germany Hitler*
Adolf Hitler is beaten by Paul von Hindenburg for the German presidency.

*1936 - Britain War in Abyssinia*
Britain Presses for Penalties on Italy after war in Abyssinia and threatened to take independent action heightening a war in Europe.


----------



## moviequeen1

1790
The U.S. Patent System is established
1849
inventor,Walter Hunt patents his invention of the safety pin in NYC.He sold the rights for $400
1866
American Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Animals is established {ASPCA}
1970
Paul McCartney offically announces the breakup of The Beatles


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 11th

1921 - U.S.A. Cigarette tax*
Iowa becomes the first state to impose a cigarette tax.

*11 Apr, 1929 - U.S.A. Rebels Captured*
US Federal Troops take 100 Mexican prisoners captive on raid on General J Gonzalo Insurgent Encampment on the Border of Escabar near Naco Senora.
* 
1938 - Philippines Japanese Fleet Spotted*
Japanese Fleet Spotted off the Philippines near Davan , US mistakenly said they believed they were Fishing Trawlers.

*1961 - Israel Adolf Eichmann*
Adolf Eichmann went on trial in an Israeli courthouse today. accused of mass murder and the helping in the death of millions of Jews in German Concentration Camps during World War II.

*1951 - U.S.A. General Douglas MacArthur*
President Harry S Truman has fired General Douglas MacArthur as commander of United Nations and US forces.


----------



## Pam

11th April

1689 William II (Prince of Orange and champion of Protestants) and Mary II were crowned joint monarchs by the Bishop of London. The Archbishop of Canterbury refused to officiate.

1713 France handed over Gibraltar and Newfoundland to Britain in the Treaty of Utrecht.

1913 The Nevill Ground cricket pavilion (Tunbridge Wells, Kent, England) is burnt down in a suffragette arson attack. Apparently incensed by Kent County Cricket Club's no-women policy, the action may also have been provoked by a reported comment by an official: "It is not true that women are banned from the pavilion. Who do you think makes the teas?"

1952 Queen II announced that her children and descendants would bear the surname of Windsor.


----------



## moviequeen1

1890
Ellis Island in NYC is designated as a immigration station
1966
Frank Sinatra records album'Strangers in The Night" with his long time arranger/conductor,Nelson Riddle.Its the final album they do together.The single of same name becomes a #1 hit,sold a million copies,stays on the music charts for 15 weeks.
1976
Apple 1 computer created by Steve Wozniak,co -founder of Apple,Inc


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 12th

1861 - US Attack on Fort Sumter*
The Confederate States attack Fort Sumter on This Day, 1861 which starts the Civil War.

*1921 - UK Coal Miners*
Coal Miners refuse to consider British Prime Ministers' wage program, Miners are part of the Transport and General Workers and Railwayman's Union, and many are predicting bloodshed if the talks fail completely.

*1942 - World War II*
Americans attack 4 Japanese invasion bases in retaliation for the bombing of Pearl Harbor and British bombers distribute death and destruction on Rhineland in Germany.
* 
1945 - U.S.A. Franklin D. Roosevelt Dies*
After serving as U.S. president for 12 years, Franklin D. Roosevelt the 32nd president of the United States died from a massive cerebral hemorrhage at his retreat in Warm Springs, Georgia. Vice President Harry S. Truman became the President of the United States.
*
1955 - U.S.A. Salk Vaccine Against Polio*
The Salk vaccine against Poliomyelitis commonly known as ( Polio or Infantile Paralysis ) was declared safe and effective. The vaccine works by inducing immunity by developing protective antibodies to polio.


----------



## Pam

12th April

1606 The Union Flag became the official flag of Britain. It combined the flags of St George (England) and St Andrew (Scotland). As Wales was not a Kingdom but a Principality it could not be included on the flag. In 1801 the cross of St Patrick (Ireland) was incorporated to creat the flag that has been flown ever since.

1927 The British Cabinet came out in favour of voting rights for women.

1937 British engineer, Frank Whittle, tested the first jet engine at the Thomson-Houston factory in Rugby. The first jet flight was achieved by the Geman Henkel, but it was Whittle's engine that was used as the prototype.


----------



## moviequeen1

1934
The 2nd highest wind speed,231 mph was recorded on Mt Washington,NH 
1954
Bill Haley&The Comets recorded'Rock Around the Clock' It would become the 1st rock n roll single to hit #1 on music charts in 1955,stayed there for 8 weeks
1961
Soviet Union space program sent cosmonaut,Yuri Gagarin in orbit around the Earth for 1st time in history.He was in 4 ton,Vostok orbited the Earth at max altitude of 187 miles
1992
Euro Disneyland Theme Park opened in Marne-la-Valle France


----------



## Tish

*Today in History April 13th

1923 - Japan Storm*
One of the worst storms in many years hit the Japanese and Korean coastline and is believed to have claimed over 100 lives, rescue ships from the US have been delayed getting to help due to the severe winds and waves.

*1931 - U.S.A. Chicago Tunnel Fire*
10 men killed in the Chicago tunnel fire, the cause of the explosion was spontaneous combustion and is the worst underground disaster in Chicago history.

*1943 - U.S.A. Alcatraz Attempted Escape*
Four convicts attempted to escape from the prison at Alcatraz today. Two were drowned in San Francisco Bay after being shot and the other two were recaptured.

*1949 - Germany Nuremberg Trials*
The Nuremberg Trials ended with 19 top aids to Adolf Hitler receiving up to 25 years for their part in war crimes against humanity.

*1964 - U.S.A. Sidney Poitier*
Sidney Poitier becomes the first black actor to win the coveted Best Actor Oscar for his role in Lilies of the Field.


----------



## Pam

13th April

1360 Black Monday. A freak hail storm killed over 1,000 English troops during the 100 year war. This terrible storm produced more casualties than any previous battle of the war.

1829 British Parliament passed the Catholic Emancipation Act, lifting restrictions imposed on Catholics at the time of Henry VIII.

1912 The formation of the Royal Flying Corps (later incorporated into the RAF).

1935 Imperial Airways and QANTAS inaugurated their London to Australia air service.


----------



## moviequeen1

1869
steam power brake patented by George Westinghouse
1943
Pres Franklin Roosevelt dedicates the Jefferson Memorial in Washington,DC
1949
Philip S. Hench at the Mayo Clinic announces discovery of cortisone to treat rheumatoid arthritis
1980
U.S. and its allies boycott Moscow Summer Olympics in protest over Russia's invasion of Afghanistan


----------



## Tish

*This day in history April 14th

1865 - U.S.A. Lincoln Assassination*
President Lincoln is shot and mortally wounded by John Wilkes Booth while attending the comedy Our American Cousin at Ford's Theater in Washington, D.C. He died the next day.

*1906 - Italy Mount Vesuvius Erupted*
Mount Vesuvius Erupts on April 14th, 1906, and the eruptions last until April 21st, 1906 during the 7 days the crater rim cracked and lava flowed over wide areas.
*
1912 - Atlantic Ocean Titanic Strikes Iceberg*
The RMS Titanic struck an iceberg just before midnight on 14th April.
*
1931 - Spain King Alfonso XIII*
The Second Spanish Republic is proclaimed forcing King Alfonso XIII of Spain leaves Spain, he lived in Exile in Rome but did not abdicate the throne.

*1935 - U.S.A. Black Sunday*
Twenty of the worst Black Blizzards that occurred throughout the Dust Bowl years happen on a single day often referred to as Black Sunday which turned day into night.


----------



## moviequeen1

1902
JC{James Cash} Penney opens his 1st store,'The Golden Rule Store' in Kemmerer,Wyoming
1910
Pres.William Taft starts tradition of throwing out the 1st baseball on opening day of baseball season
1945
WWII: U.S. Army,Allied forces capture Nuremberg and Stuttgart in Germany
1985
Jack C.Burcham becomes the 5th person to receive the'Jarvik7' artifical heart,he died 10 days later


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 15th

1912 - Titanic Sinks*
The RMS Titanic struck an iceberg just before midnight on 14th April. The Ship with 2,200 passengers and crew on board on its maiden voyage was thought to be unsinkable but it sank after 2 1/2 hours when the ship breaks in two in the Atlantic Ocean, With More than 1,500 people on the ship lost to the sea.

*1926 - French Franc*
The French Franc dropped again today against the US Dollar to an all time low of 29.73 to the Dollar.

*1927 - United States Great Mississippi Flood*
15 inches of rainfall in 18 hours causing the Mississippi River to break out of its levee system at 145 locations, more than Twenty-seven thousand square miles of land is flooded in 10 states AR, IL, KY, LA, MS, MO, TN, TX, OK and KS, Arkansas is the worst affected with 14% of the state flooded.

*1937 - Spanish Civil War*
Countries around the world are seeking to intervene in the Spanish Civil War and to ask all parties to join peace talks.

*1946 - China 30 Million Starving*
Nearly 30 million people are close to dying of starvation and the countries of the world are trying to send food to help those starving including the US the United Nations Relief and Rehabilitation department is coordinating efforts.


----------



## moviequeen1

1850
city of San Francisco is incorporated
1878
Harley Proctor introduces Ivory Soap
1955
Ray Kroc opens 1st McDonald's fast food restaurant in Des PLaines,Ill
1964
Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel opens,its considered one of the world's longest bridge tunnel complex spanning 17.6 miles connecting Virgina Beach,Norfolk VA
1992
Leona Hemsley is sentenced to jail for tax evasion,she spent 18 months in a federal prison


----------



## Pam

15th April


1901 The first motor hearse appeared on the streets of Britain when it carried the body of William Drakeford to his burial in Coventry. His employer, The Daimler Motor Company, had adapted one of their cars for the occasion.

1941 The Belfast Blitz, during which two hundred bombers of the German Air Force attacked Belfast in Northern Ireland, killing one thousand people.

1942 The people of the British colony of Malta were awarded the George Cross in recognition of their heroic war time struggle against enemy attack.

1953 Reis Leming, a 22 year old US airman stationed in Britain was presented with the George Medal. He had rescued 27 people in East Anglia during winter floods. The award was the first given to a foreginer during peacetime.

2010 All flights in and out of the UK and several other European countries were suspended as ash from a volcanic eruption in Iceland moved south. The cloud triggered the  UK's worst airspace restriction in living memory and brought much of Europe to a standstill.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 16th

1922 - U.S.A. Prohibition*
The Prohibition Department is to enforce the law making it illegal to manufacture beer or wine in the home for home use, this follows the supreme court that home brewing is illegal.

*1935 - U.S.A. Work Fund to Create Jobs*
President Roosevelt unveils plans to allocate a work fund and more than $900,000,000 in funds for work-based projects has been received so far, this will help with the mass unemployment and misery caused by the severe depression.

*1943 - Switzerland LSD*
Albert Hoffman, a Swiss chemist accidentally consumes LSD-25. After taking the drug, formally known as lysergic acid diethylamide, Dr. Hoffman was disturbed by unusual sensations and hallucinations.

*1944 - World War II*
Allied Bombers hit Budapest and Belgrade as continued attacks on enemies' lines of communications and Rail Lines were carried out overnight.

*1963 - Birmingham, Alabama*
Police break up the walk to city hall to register to vote in Birmingham Alabama and arrested the first 15 Negroes in the walk to the county courthouse.


----------



## moviequeen1

1705
Queen Anne of England knights Isaac Newton at Trinity College, Cambridge
1900
U.S. Post Office issues 1st books of postage stamps
1945
Colditz Castle,a high security prisoner of war camp in Germany is liberated by American troops
2003
The Treaty of Accession is signed in Athens,admits 10 new member states to European Union


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 17th

1927 - Airship Race From New York to Paris*
An airship race scheduled today from New York to Paris has been forced to reschedule due to injuries and problems with an engine on one of the airships.
* 
1932 - U.S.A. Lynching*
A mob of western Kansas Farmers today went back to old-fashioned justice when they lynched a man who admitted killing an 8-year-old girl by overpowering the sheriff and hanging the man from a tree in Kansas.

*1940 - U.S.A. World War II*
Anglo-French purchasing mission announced the purchase of huge quantities of the latest aircraft including Douglas Bombers and Curtiss Pursuit Ships from American Companies.

*1969 - U.S.A. Robert Kennedy Assassin*
The assassin of Robert Kennedy Sirhan B. Sirhan was found guilty of first-degree murder for assassinating Senator Robert F. Kennedy, the brother of slain President John F. Kennedy.

*1973 - Egypt Syria / Israel War*
Egypt has warned it may get involved in the Syria Israel War and warned it may fight alongside the Syrians if the Golan Heights becomes threatened.


----------



## moviequeen1

1853
U.S Marine Hosptial at Presido in San Francisco opens
1924
Metro Pictures,Goldwyn&Louis B.Mayer Co merge to become MetroGoldwyn Mayer{MGM} movie studio
1961
1,400 Cuban exiles landed in Bay of Pigs in a failed attempt to overthrow  Fidel Castro
1986
author Larry McMurtry wins Pulitzer Prize Fiction for his novel'Lonesome Dove'. Two yrs later,became a  TV mini series starring Robert Duvall,Tommy Lee Jones
2012
8th Century St Culbert Gospel,Europe's oldest intact book was purchased by British Library for $9 million pounds.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 18th

1906 - San Francisco Earthquake*
An earthquake, measuring 7.8 on the Richter scale, shook the town of San Francisco, California, and Thirty thousand homes were either partially or wholly destroyed and an estimated 3,000 are reported dead. The earthquake set off a series of fires that swept through the city.

*1922 - USA Moonshine Bust*
Federal Prohibition Agents find moonshine made in tea kettles by 2 local farmers and confiscate mash in Wisconsin.

*1934 - U.S.A. Lindbergh Baby Kidnapping*
Some $5000 dollars from the ransom paid in the Lindbergh kidnapping is recovered out of ( $50,000 ) and a man is in custody with ongoing investigations by federal authorities.

*1956 - Grace Kelly Marries Prince Rainier of Monaco*
Academy Award-winning American film and stage actress Grace Kelly married Prince Rainier of Monaco.

*1974 - Worldwide Recession*
The secretary of the United Nations warns the world could be heading for a recession caused by the underlying increase of the price of oil causing trade deficits in the western world.


----------



## moviequeen1

1783
fighting stopped in American Revoluntary War 8yrs to the day it began
1906
San Francisco Earthquake&Fire registered 7.9 was a slip on the San Andreas Fault which killed 4,000 people,destroyed 75% of the city.It could be felt from Southern Oregon to Los Angeles.
The Ferry Building which is located near the waterfront was built in 1868 and survived the quake
1946
The International Court of Justice opens in The Hague,Netherlands
1956
actress,Grace Kelly marries Prince Rainier of Monaco in a small civil ceremony.The couple met the previous yr at the Cannes Film Festival.They had 3 children,Prince Albert,Princesses Stephanie,Caroline.Grace sadly died in a car crash in 1982


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 19th

1927 - Mae West Sentenced*
Mae West was sentenced for an obscene stage performance to ten days in a work house and fined $500.
*
1928 - China Civil War*
The combined nationalist Northern Armies under Chiang continue drive onto Peking as part of the Civil war continuing in China.
*
1936 - German Military*
In the biggest show of military strength since World War I Germany pays homage to Hitler with a show of 300 tanks.
*
1942 - France Vichy Government*
The New Vichy Government Headed by Pierre Laval at the bidding of his German masters in an attempt to bring the insurgent french people back into line with Nazi ruling by promising to protect the people from the Nazi Regime by gaining concessions.

*1993 - U.S.A. Waco Cult Raid*
An assault on the Waco cult headquarters of the Branch Davidian sect near Waco, Texas ends in a deadly fire (believed to have been started by those inside) and ends with the death of 70 cult members including the cults leader Mr Koresh. The buildings have been surrounded since February when four agents with the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms (ATF) were killed as they attempted to arrest Mr Koresh on firearms charges.


----------



## Pam

19th April

1587 The English naval commander, Sir Francis Drake, sailed a small number of ships into Cadiz harbour and sank most of the Spanish fleet. The incident became known as 'singeing the King of Spain's beard'.

1770 Explorer, Captain James Cook, sighted the eastern coast of what is now Australia.

1824 Lord, Byron, the great English poet died (age36) from malaria on his way to fight for Greek independence.

1883 At a meeting in Liverpool to establish a home for dogs, the proposer, T F Agnew, suggested it should perhaps be turned into a home for children as he had seen the work of the New York Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to children. On the evening of this day, the Liverpool Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Children was formed. Later it would become the National Society (NSPCC).


----------



## moviequeen1

1897
the world's oldest annual marathon,the Boston Marathon began,at 24.5 miles.It was the brainchild of  John Graham,a member of the Boston Athletic Assoc.John J. McDermot from NY won in a time of 2:55:10.In 1972 women were allowed to compete for the 1st time
1927
Mae West was sentenced to 10 days in jail,fine of $500 for obscenity charges and 'corrupting youth' in a  NYC stage play called' Sex'.The publicity surrounding her case 'jump' started her Hollywood career 
1948
American Broadcasting Company{ABC} TV network debuts
1982
Sally Ride named the 1st U.S. woman astronaut


----------



## OneHalf

Wow.

3 posts regarding today and no mention of what could possibly be considered the single biggest event in American history?
Maybe my New England roots are showing here. However, perhaps it's apropos that we "forget" this day in American history as freedoms are being eroded left and right.



On April 19, 1775, the Battles of Lexington and Concord kicked off the colonists’ fight for independence from Great Britain. Just two months after Parliament declared Massachusetts to be in a state of rebellion, the brave residents of the colony took up arms and went to battle for independence—eventually leading to the creation of the United States of America.

https://www.history.com/news/what-is-patriots-day


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 20Th

1871 - Third Force Act also known as the "Ku Klux Act" Passed*
Congress authorizes President Ulysses S. Grant to declare martial law, impose heavy penalties against terrorist organizations, and use military force to suppress the Ku Klux Klan (KKK).

*1914 - U.S.A. Striking Miners*
Men, women and children were killed today when violence broke out between militiamen and striking coal miners in Ludlow, Colorado.

*1916 - United States Wrigley Field*
First game at Weeghman Park ( renamed Wrigley Field 1926 after William Wrigley bought controlling interest in the Cubs ) home of the Chicago Cubs between Chicago Cubs and the Cincinnati Reds.

*1929 - US Worlds Tallest Building Planned*
Plans were announced to build the tallest building in the world in New York for the bank of Manhattan which will be 63 stories high.

*1945 - Germany World War II*
The German Army in Leipzig surrendered and U.S. troops now control Leipzig and now continue the march to Munich.


----------



## Tish

OneHalf said:


> Wow.
> 
> 3 posts regarding today and no mention of what could possibly be considered the single biggest event in American history?
> Maybe my New England roots are showing here. However, perhaps it's apropos that we "forget" this day in American history as freedoms are being eroded left and right.
> 
> 
> 
> On April 19, 1775, the Battles of Lexington and Concord kicked off the colonists’ fight for independence from Great Britain. Just two months after Parliament declared Massachusetts to be in a state of rebellion, the brave residents of the colony took up arms and went to battle for independence—eventually leading to the creation of the United States of America.
> 
> https://www.history.com/news/what-is-patriots-day


Thank you for your contribution, I found the reading of it wonderful. It's a shame we don't celebrate Patriots day.


----------



## moviequeen1

1918
Manfred von Richtofen  aka 'The Red Baron" WW1 fighter ace,shoots down his 79th,80th victims for his last victories. He dies the next day
1977
U.S. Supreme Court rules New Hampshire license plates can be covered with'Live Free or Die"
1999
At Columbine High School in Colorado,2 classmates,Eric Harris,Dylan Klebold kill 13 people,injuring 24,before they commit suicide
2010
The Deepwater Horizon drilling rig explodes killing 11,massive discharge of oil into the Gulf of Mexico,134 million gallons.Its the equivalent of 200 Olympic-sized swimming pools.It takes 87 days to cap,its the worst environment disaster in U.S. history


----------



## Murrmurr

OneHalf said:


> Wow.
> 
> 3 posts regarding today and no mention of what could possibly be considered the single biggest event in American history?
> Maybe my New England roots are showing here. However, perhaps it's apropos that we "forget" this day in American history as freedoms are being eroded left and right.
> 
> 
> 
> On April 19, 1775, the Battles of Lexington and Concord kicked off the colonists’ fight for independence from Great Britain. Just two months after Parliament declared Massachusetts to be in a state of rebellion, the brave residents of the colony took up arms and went to battle for independence—eventually leading to the creation of the United States of America.
> 
> https://www.history.com/news/what-is-patriots-day


I thought about these battles yesterday while I was telling my grandson about the war of 1812, one that's a mere footnote in his history class. I wasn't sure about the date, though - the year, yes, and I remembered it was in the spring but didn't remember what month.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 21st

1836 - Texas Independence From Mexico*
Texans led by Sam Houston defeat the Mexicans at San Jacinto, assuring Texas' independence.

*1937 - Scotland Mrs. Simpson*
With the marriage of Mrs. Simpson to the Duke of Windsor planned for June, questions about the validity of Mrs. Wallace Warfield Simpson's divorce from her first husband have been questioned in The Scotsman.


*1941 - UK German Bombing Plymouth*
German Bombers Bombed with fire and explosives on the South Coast City of Plymouth for many hours overnight causing fires throughout the city.


*1945 - Red Army enters Berlin*
Russian troops capture outlying suburbs of Berlin at the beginning of what promises to be a bitter battle for control of the city.
*
1962 - U.S.A. Nevada Nuclear Testing*
The US Continued its series of underground nuclear testing in Nevada with its 29th test with a low yield nuclear explosion equivalent to 20,000 tons of TNT.


----------



## Tish

Murrmurr said:


> I thought about these battles yesterday while I was telling my grandson about the war of 1812, one that's a mere footnote in his history class. I wasn't sure about the date, though - the year, yes, and I remembered it was in the spring but didn't remember what month.


 I find the subject absolutely fascinating, I will have to get OneHalf or you to start a thread about it, just not sure, if it will be considered political.


----------



## moviequeen1

1878
First Lady Lucy Hayes begins  egg rolling contest on White House lawn
1914
U. S. Marines occupy Vera Cruz,a major Mexican port,stay there for 6 months
1989
thousands of Chinese crowd into Tianamen Square in Beijing,China to cheer on students who are demanding grater political freedom
1995
FBI arrests Timothy McVeigh,charging him with the Oklahoma City bombing at the Alfred P.Murrah Federal building.The bomb killed 168 people including children,injured 500


----------



## Tish

*This Day In History April 22nd

1915 - Belgium Poison Gas*
Poison gas is used by the Germans for the first time in World War I with devastating effects.


*1928 - Greece Major Earthquake*
Central Greece is in the grip of a major earthquake the town of Corinth has been virtually destroyed and a number of tremors have been felt in Athens.

* 
1938 - Japan Launches Offensive*
Japan has launched a second offensive against China in the Shantung offensive.

* 
1943 - U.S.A. Japanese Prisoners of War*
The US War Department has stated publicly that Japanese Prisoners of War will be treated decently.


*1952 - U.S.A. Live Atomic Bomb Test*
For the first time in history, viewers witnessed live the detonation of an atomic bomb at the U.S. testing site in Yucca Flat, Nevada on Television, The Atomic bomb tested was larger than those dropped on Hiroshima and Nagasaki in World War II.


----------



## Pam

22nd April

1778...late at night, the American Navy attack Whitehaven, Cumbria during the American War of Independence. Marines led by John Paul Jones row ashore, take the fort and the 'strategically vital' quayside pub (drinking it dry), before setting fire to ships in the harbour. Damage to the town is limited.

1838 The British steamer Sirius became the first steamship to cross the Atlantic Ocean from England to New York. The voyage took 18 days and 10 hours.

1930 The United Kingdom, Japan and the United States signed the London Naval Treaty regulating submarine warfare and limiting shipbuilding.

1943 Britain discontinued printing £1,000 notes.


----------



## moviequeen1

1823
RJ Tyers patents roller skates
1915
1st miltary use of poison gas,chlorine by Germany in WW1
1970
Sen Gaylord Nelson{Wisconsin} who was an environmentalist created Earth Day because at the time there was no EPA,Clean Air/Water Act,no legal laws to protect the environment
1976
Barbara Walters becomes the 1st female anchor at ABC Nightly News,her co-anchor was veteran  newsman,Harry Reasoner
1993
Holocast Memorial Musuem is dedicated in Washington,DC


----------



## Tish

*This Day In History April 23d

1898 - Spain declares war on the United States*
Spain declares war on the United States on This Day 1898 after rejecting America's ultimatum to withdraw from Cuba.

*1938 - Austria Persecution of The Jews*
Jewish shopkeepers in Vienna were forced to picket their own shops with placards saying don't buy from Jews in 1938, they were forced to do this by members of the Hitler Youth Movement, at the same time the librarian of the national library was given a list of non-Arian works to be removed from the library.

*1939 - Spain Franco Government Recognized*
Following the end of the civil war in Spain, the United States recognizes the Franco government.

*1944 - Germany World War II*
2000 bombers and fighters from Britain and another 1000 launched from Italy launched an attack on German Plane Plants in Germany, Bucharest, and Ploesti. General MacArthur isolated 100,000 Japanese Troops in New Guinea when beachheads were established at Hollandia and Aitape in New Guinea.

*1945 - Okinawa World War II*
The United States Tenth Army landed yesterday morning on Okinawa, 362 miles from the Japanese mainland. The landings and assault on the Island met with much less resistance than was expected from the Japanese.


----------



## Pam

23rd April

1564 The birth of poet and playwright, William Shakespeare, at Stratford-upon-Avon, Warwickshire.

1942 World War II - German bombers hit Exeter, Bath and York in retaliation for the British raid on Lubeck.

1968 The first decimal coins appeared in Britain - the 5p and 10p pieces - which replaced the 1 shilling and 2 shilling coins.

1982 The launch of the Sinclair ZX Spectrum computer. The entry level model had 16 kB RAM and an exernal tape recorder was needed to load the majority of software.


----------



## moviequeen1

1962
Ranger 4,1st U.S. satellite to reach the moon was launched from Cape Caneveral in Florida
1984
scientists announced the  discovery of the virus that causes AIDS{acquired immunodefciency syndrome}  as HTLV-III.It was groundbreaking at the time as much as the world was suffering from major AIDS crisis.The virus attacks infected victims immune systems,leaving them vunerable to contract other diseases,illnesses leaving them in a weakened state
1985
In one of the worst marketing blunders ever,Coca Cola announced it was changing its secret formula after 99 yrs now known as'New Coke'.It went over like a lead balloon,many consumers who were loyal "Coke'drinkers were outraged. The 'New Coke' lasted 80 days


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 24th

1800 - U.S.A. Library of Congress*
The Library of Congress ( the research library of the United States Congress ) was established on This Day in 1800 when then-President John Adams signed an Act of Congress providing for the transfer of the seat of government from Philadelphia to the new capital city of Washington.

*1898 - Cuba Spain / America War*
Spain declares war on the United States after rejecting America's ultimatum to withdraw from Cuba.

*1916 - Ireland Easter uprising*
The Easter uprising begins when some 1,600 militant Irish republicans who are members of the Irish Republican Brotherhood seize several key sites in Dublin hoping to win independence from British rule. British forces suppressed the uprising after six days, and its leaders were court-martialed and executed.

*1920 - Mexico Pancho Villa*
The rebels in Mexico led by Pancho Villa are to launch a major drive against federal forces and are continuing to gain ground.

*1924 - U.S.A. Governor of Indiana*
The Governor of Indiana Warren G. McCray has resigned after being found guilty of mail fraud. His sentence will be announced tomorrow and his time will be served at Atlanta Federal Penitentiary.


----------



## moviequeen1

1833
Jacob Evert&George Dulty patent 1st soda fountain
1888
The Eastman Kodak Company was founded by George Eastman
1979
Georgia designates Ray Charles' version of'"Georgia On My Mind"{written by Hoagy Carmichael} as the official state song


----------



## moviequeen1

April 25th
John Lofting in London received  a patent for the thimble
1859
ground broken for the Suez Canal,took 10 yrs to complete.The artifical sea level waterway in Egypt connects Mediterranean &Red Seas
1990
NASA's Hubble Space Telescope is placed into orbit by space shuttle Discovery
2019
Microsoft becomes the 3rd U.S. company worth $1trillion after Apple and Amazon


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 26th

1927 - China Attacking Foreign Shipping*
Following a series of attacks by China on foreign ships approaching Chinese waters, 3 British warships have attacked and disabled a number of Chinese gun batteries thought to be attacking both British and American shipping in the area.
*
1936 - U.S.A. Unemployment*
5000 to 7000 unemployed joined in a mass demonstration to pressure legislators to provide a relief program for the many jobless around the country, meanwhile states around country are blocking entry from those looking for work by placing police patrols on main roads, states including Colorado and California are just two of those pursuing this policy.

*1949 - Germany Berlin Blockade*
Talks were underway to end the blockade imposed by Russia on Berlin with a meeting of Foreign Council Ministers and diplomats, and all are hoping some relief will come for the East-West cold war currently gripping Berlin and the rest of the world.

*1954 - U.S.A. Polio Vaccine*
The New Polio Vaccine is given for the first time in a nationwide polio vaccine test.

*1962 - Ranger IV Crash Lands On Moon*
The first US rocket lands on the moon Ranger IV three years after the first Russian landing of Lunik II in 1959.


----------



## moviequeen1

1607
Jamestown expedition makes 1st landing in America at Camp Henry which later was renamed Virginia
1925
Edna Ferber wins Pulitzer Prize for her novel'So Big",story of young woman,Selina DeJong who becomes a school teacher in Dutch farming community.She stays with local family,the Pools,encourages the son Roel,to persue his love of art
1954
mass trials of Jonas Salk's anti-polio vaccines begin
1986
world's worst nuclear disaster,4th reactor at Chernobyl nuclear power station explodes in Russia
31 people die,the radioactive contamination reaches most of Western Europe


----------



## Tish

*This Day in History April 27th

1938 - US Average Incomes Down Up to 20%*
The national average income again dropped in comparison from 10 years ago in 1928 by 7% with some areas of the workforce earning up to 20% less than 10 years ago.

*1941 - Greece Nazi Occupation*
Nazis take and occupy Athens in Greece.

*27 Apr 1945 - Germany War Entering Final Phase*
The war in Europe is entering its final phase as Russian and American troops join hands at the River Elbe in Germany. Ten Days later on May 7th Germany signs unconditional surrender.
*
1958 - Stop Nuclear Bomb Testing*
Scientists around the world are asking politicians to stop nuclear bomb tests including the Nobel Prize Winner Dr. Albert Schweitzer.
*
1968 - The Middle East Continued Fighting*
More fighting broke out along the Suez Canal and the River Jordan between Israel and Arab Troops with Egyptian and Jordanian and Israel Forces lined up against each other in a tense middle east.


----------



## Pam

27th April

1667 The blind, impoverished John Milton, sold the copyright of Paradise Lost for £10.

1828 The opening of the London Zoological Gardens in Regent's Park, London. Lady visitors were politely requested to refrain from poking the beasts through the bars of the cages.

1840 The foundation stone for the new Palace of Westminster (also known as the Houses of Parliament or Westminster Palace) was laid by the wife of the architect Sir Charles Barry.

1943 Judy Johnson rode Lone Gallant in a steeplechase in Baltimore to become the first woman jockey to ride as a professional.


----------



## moviequeen1

1607
English poet,John Milton who was blind&impoverish sold the copyright of his poem'Paradise Lost' for 10 pounds.In U.S. currency it would be $13.90
1865
the steam boat'SS Sultana' explodes on Mississippi River with 2,427 passengers on board,1,800 were killed in the worst maritime disaster in U.S. history.Those killed were paroled Union POW soldiers on their way home
1961
NFL officially recognizes Hall of Fame in Canton,Ohio
1965
RC Duncan patents 'Pampers' disposable diapers


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 28th

1789 - Tahiti Mutiny On The Bounty*
Fletcher Christian leads a mutiny against the commanding officer William Bligh aboard the British Royal Navy ship HMS Bounty. Mutineers set Captain Bligh and 18 crew loyal to the captain afloat in a 23-foot open boat. Captain Bligh and his fellow loyal crew made it after a 47-day voyage to Timor in the Dutch East Indies and returned to England and reported the mutiny. The Mutineers eventually settled in Pitcairn Island and Tahiti.

*1926 - Europe 5,000,000 Unemployed*
Unemployment in Europe is at an all-time high with over 5,000,000 receiving doles from their governments with over 1 million in Britain and 2 million in Germany, causes are from many things including antiquated equipment, high taxes, and high production costs.

*1935 - U.S.A. 1,200,000 Face Starvation in Illinois*
Over 1,200,000 people face starvation in Illinois if the US Federal Government stops providing new deal funding, the reason is that the state must provide $3,000,000 of the $12,000,000 required each month to feed and house the unemployed indigents or the federal government withdraws its funding and the state does not have the money and is not providing that funding.

*1945 - Italy Mussolini*
Italian partisans executed deposed dictator Benito Mussolini and his mistress, Clara Petacci. Mussolini, who ruled Italy from 1922 to 1943.

*1965 - Dominican Republic US Citizens Evacuated*
U.S. Marines evacuated American citizens in the Dominican Republic due to the current civil war.


----------



## moviequeen1

1611
establishment of Catholic Univ in Phillipines,the oldest,largest Catholic Univ in the world
1994
CIA agent,Aldrich Ames,his wife Roseario are arrested and charged with spying for Russia.Ames was 31 yr veteran,stared spying in 1985.She was charged with aiding&abetting her husband.She was sentenced to 63 months in prison,he was sentenced to life with out parole,is serving his sentence at a federal prison in Terre Haute,Ind
2018
world's largest child sacrifice,140 remains are found by archaeologists near Truiijo,Peru dating back 550 yrs


----------



## Mr. Ed

Today in history was never repeated


----------



## Tish

*This Day in History April 29th

1922 - U.S.A. Lower Louisiana Floods*
Starvation threatens victims of the overflow of floodwaters in lower Louisiana with nearly 3,500 square miles underwater and fifty thousand people affected many losing their homes and all possessions.

*1934 - U.S.A. John Dillinger*
John Dillinger is still on the run from a nationwide hunt after escaping from a band of policemen with orders to catch him dead or alive 1 week ago in North woods Wisconsin, escaping a dragnet was put up in the surrounding countryside but again he escaped and is still Americas Public Enemy Number 1 and still running wild and free.

*1934 - Europe Growth of Fascism*
With fascist dictators in power across Europe now parading their might and power including Hitler in Germany and Italy's Mussolini democracy is challenged more in this decade than any other.

*1941 - Greece Conquest of the Balkans*
Hitler and Germany completed the conquest of the Balkans in 1941 when they swept across Southern Greece taking many thousands of prisoners including British, Australian, and New Zealand.

*1945 - Germany Dachau Concentration Camp*
Dachau concentration camp was liberated today when troops of the U.S. Seventh Army cleared the enemy guards from the camp where gruesome torture rooms and gas chambers were located.


----------



## Pam

29th April

1429 Joan of Arc arrived at the beseiged city of Orleans to eventually lead her French forces to victory over the English.

1884 Oxford University agreed to admit female students to examination. However women were not to be awarded degrees.

1935 Just one year after their invention by Percy Shaw of Yorkshire, 'cats' eyes were being inserted into British roads.

1945 Adolf Hitler married Eva Braun in a Berlin bunker.


----------



## moviequeen1

1852
the 1st edition of lexicographer,Peter Roget's Thesauraus was published in England
1857
U.S.Army Pacific Div HQ was permantley started at the Presidio in San Francisco
1990
wrecking cranes begin to tear down the Berlin Wall at Brandenberg Gate
1992
The jury in the Rodney King trial acquitted 4 Los Angeles cops of excessive force in arresting King in 1991. The video of the severe beating was caught on tape and seen around the world.The verdict stunned many,massive riots started,.63 people were killed,over $1 billion in damages


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 30th

1789 - US George Washington Inaugurated*
George Washington Inaugurated as the First President of the United States at Federal Hall in New York City (New York City was the first capital of the United States) New York State.
*
1921 - England Treaty of Versailles*
The discussions over Germany sticking to the Treaty of Versailles and steps to enforce reparations by Germany for the World War are causing rifts between England, France, and Italy with the British prime minister Lloyd George calling an emergency meeting of the cabinet. The French and Italians want the immediate occupation of the Ruhr region of Germany while Britain wishes to pursue more diplomatic means.
*
1932 - U.S.A. Tuberculosis*
The continued growth in TB / Tuberculosis is becoming more widespread and with more variations and the worst affected are infants and young children. It is often transmitted through milk from diseased cows. It can be diagnosed by a chest X-ray and is highly contagious. Side note - this was the most important reason the milk we now buy is pasteurized/homogenized.
*
1940 - Norway German Conquest*
Germany has stated that the conquest of Norway is now complete and has captured most British servicemen who are now in Prison Camps.

*1945 - Germany Hitler Commits Suicide*
German dictator Adolf Hitler and his wife Eva Braun committed suicide one day after they were married, just before the Russian troops entered his Berlin bunker at the end of World War II.


----------



## moviequeen1

1859
Charles Dicken's 'A Tale of Two Cities' is 1st published in literary periodical'All The Year Round' in weekly installments
1904
ice cream cone makes its debut at St.Louis World's Fair invented by Ernest Hamwi
1952
"Mr Potato Head' becomes 1st toy to advertise on TV
1989
World Wide Web{WWW} 1st launched in public domain by CERN scientist,Tim Berners-Lee


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 1st

1931* The Empire State Building in New York Officially opens

*1962* The first Kmart department store opens

*1967* Elvis Presley, married his longtime girlfriend, Priscilla Ann Beaulieu

*1982* British Warships and Fighter Bombers bombed Argentinean positions at Port Stanley on the Islands as war broke out over the sovereignty of the Falkland Islands

*1982* World’s Fair opens in Knoxville, Tennessee


----------



## moviequeen1

1707
Acts of Union forms with England&Scotland to become United Kingdom of Great Britain
1941
General Mills introduces an oat based,ready to eat cereal'CheeriOats'.In 1945 it was renamed'Cheerios"
1961
"To Kill A Mockingbird' by Harper Lee wins Pulitzer Prize for Fiction
1971
The National Railroad Passenger Corp other wise known as 'Amtrak' begins service.Today it operates in 46 states,with 500 service stops


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 2nd

1929 U.S.A. Tornado*
A devastating tornado sweeps through Morgantown, West Virginia with the path roughly a quarter-mile wide and ran through the Riverside, Seneca, and Walnut Hill areas.
*
1933 Scotland Loch Ness Monster*
A local Inverness newspaper "The Inverness Courier" publishes an account by a local couple who claimed to have seen "an enormous animal rolling and plunging on the surface" of Loch Ness.

*1938 U.S.A. Ella Fitzgerald*
Ella Fitzgerald recorded "A-Tisket, A-Tasket" with Chick Webb’s band. Fitzgerald soon became known as "The First Lady of Song" and is one of the most successful and influential jazz artists in history.

*1945 Germany Fall Of Berlin*
Russia announced the fall of Berlin and the capture of 70,000 Germans who had surrendered.

*1946 U.S.A. Alcatraz*
Alcatraz convicts fought a raging gun battle with guards at the rock for their freedom after they seized the guns from the armory and passed them out to fellow prisoners, one guard has been killed and 3 injured. The Guards still do not have control of the Island fully and the fighting continues.

*1966 Cambodia*
The United States has admitted firing an artillery barrage into Neutralist Cambodia as part of an offensive against Viet Cong troops, the B52 bombers were sent from Guam to help slow the north Vietnamese offensive.


----------



## moviequeen1

1885
Good Housekeeping Magazine publishes 1st issue
1908
"Take Me Out to The Ballgame' written by Albert von Tilzer,lyrics by Jack Norworth is registered for copyright
1938
playwriter,Thorton Wilder wins Pultizer Prize for his play'Our Town'
1941
FCC approves regular scheduled commerical TV broadcasts to begin on July 1st
1949
playwriter,Arthur Miller wins Pulitizer Prize for his play'Death of a Salesman'
2011
Osama bin Laden,suspected mastermind/terrorist in the 9/11 attacks is killed by U.S special forces in
Abbottabed,Pakistan


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 3rd

1920 Northern Ireland Sinn Feinn*
Sinn Feinn staged a protest in Belfast a number of windows were smashed during the protest of local protestant churches.

*1926 England General Strike*
A General Strike is called by the General Council of the Trades Union Congress (TUC) in an attempt to force the government to act to prevent wage reduction and worsening conditions for coal miners. The strike lasted 9 days.
*
1930 Germany Graf Zeppelin Airship*
Preparations are being made for the first flight across the South Atlantic From Germany to Brazil of the Graf Zeppelin Airship later this month via Spain, and it is hoped this will then be a long-term flight destination.

*1946 Japan War Crimes Trials*
The International Military Tribunals for the Far East starts conducting trials for those military and government officials accused of committing war crimes and crimes against humanity during World War II. At the end of the trial seven are sentenced to death including General Hideki Tojo ( Japanese premiere during the war) Iwane Matsui ( who organized the Rape of Nanking ), and Heitaro Kimura ( Who brutalized Allied prisoners of war ) sixteen others are sentenced to life imprisonment.

*1948 U.S.A. Sale Of Property Covenants*
The U.S. Supreme Court ruled that covenants prohibiting the sale of real estate to blacks and other minorities were legally unenforceable.


----------



## moviequeen1

1802
Washington,DC incorporated as a city
1937
author,Margaret Mitchell awarded Pulitzer Prize for her novel'Gone With the Wind'
1945
WWII German ship'Cap Arconia' was sunk by Royal Air Force in East Sea 5,800 aboard  mostly prisoners.They all died,its the worst maritime loss of life in history
1960
musical'The Fantasticks' debuts in NYC,becomes the longest running musical, music by Harvey Schmidt,lyrics by Tom Jones.The original Off-Broadway production ran for 42 yrs,ended in 2002.One of the songs from the show is'Try To Remember'
2003
New Hampshire's famous'Old Man in the Mountain" rock formation collapses


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 4th

1886 - U.S.A. Haymarket Square Riot*
A labor rally held in protest of the killing of a striker by the Chicago police the day before at Haymarket Square in Chicago, Illinois, ends with more violence as a bomb is thrown by the protesters and at the police and police responded with wild gunfire, killing several people in the crowd and injuring dozens more.

*1920 - Paris Opera House*
The Symphony Society of New York presented a concert at the Paris Opera House. This was the first time an American orchestra made a tour abroad to Europe.

*1926 - Great Britain General Strike*
At the end of the second day of Great Britain General Strike the government has asked for approval of A State of Emergency with powers for the armed forces to take over important industries including transport and power supply, currently there are a number of major cities running on 1/3 of power and with food rotting in docks around the country.

*1932 - U.S.A. Al Capone*
Al Capone begins life as convict 40886 in Atlanta Federal Penitentiary serving 11 years for Income Tax Evasion.

*1970 - U.S.A. Kent State University Shootings*
After a number of days of protest against the US invasion of Cambodia, the National Guards fired on protesters at Kent State University and 4 were killed and a further 10 were injured. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young sang about it with the song "Ohio"


----------



## Pam

4th May

1896 The first British halfpenny newspaper, the Daily Mail, was published. It was the first newspaper to sell more than one million copies and was heralded as the birth of modern journalism.

1953 The Duke of Edinburgh was awarded his 'wings' during a private ceremony at Buckingham Palace.

1979 The Conservative Party won the general election, making Margaret Thatcher Britain's first woman prime minister.

1982 20 sailors were killed when the destroyer HMS Sheffield was hit by an Argentinian Exocet missile during the Falklands War.


----------



## horseless carriage

Pam said:


> 4th May
> 
> 1896 The first British halfpenny newspaper, the Daily Mail, was published. It was the first newspaper to sell more than one million copies and was heralded as the birth of modern journalism.
> 
> 1953 The Duke of Edinburgh was awarded his 'wings' during a private ceremony at Buckingham Palace.
> 
> 1979 The Conservative Party won the general election, making Margaret Thatcher Britain's first woman prime minister.
> 
> 1982 20 sailors were killed when the destroyer HMS Sheffield was hit by an Argentinian Exocet missile during the Falklands War.


You forgot May 4th 1968 Pam. Christina & Robert tied the knot in the church of Saint Anthony in Forest Gate London. 53 years ago.


----------



## moviequeen1

1932
gangster,Al Capone sent to prison convicted of income tax evasion
1959
The 1st Grammy Awards debuted,Ella Fitzgerald wins 'Best Jazz Performance' for Duke Ellington Songbook' Perry Como wins Best Pop Vocal for'Catch a Falling Star'
1970
National Guard kills 4 students wounding 9 others at a peaceful rally opposing Vietnam War at Kent State in Ohio
1998
The 'Unabomber",Ted Kaczynski agrees to a plea agreement when he accepts 4 life sentences plus 30 yrs in prison sparing him death sentence


----------



## Tish

*This Day in History May 5th

1821 Napoleon dies on Saint Helena*
Napoleon Bonaparte dies on Saint Helena in the South Atlantic. He was kept there from October 1815 until May 5th, 1821.

*1924 Hong Kong Pirates Captured or Killed*
38 pirates who have been seizing ships for the cargo in Hong Kong waters have been captured and shot by Chinese authorities, this is part of the ongoing crackdown on pirates operating in Chinese waters.

*1951 Israel Border Fighting*
Fighting increased along the Israel-Syrian border with continued artillery, Mortar fire, and Infantry attacks across the border between the two sides.

*1961 U.S.A. Alan B. Shepard Jr*
Alan B. Shepard Jr became the first American in space today after soaring 115 miles above the earth in a spacecraft named Freedom 7.

*1968 Gibraltar Spain Closes Border*
Following the referendum in Gibraltar in which Gibraltar's voters were asked whether they wished to become part of Spain and voted with a resounding no vote. Spain closes the border with Gibraltar and severed all communication.


----------



## moviequeen1

1847
American Medical Association{AMA} organizes in Philadelphia
1921
fashion designer,Coco Chanel releases her perfume Chanel No.5
1947
Robert Penn Warren wins Pulitzer Prize for'All The King's Men'
1962
movie soundtrack,'West Side Story' goes to #1 on music charts,stays there for 54 weeks,longest run in history
1986
The Rock &Roll Hall of Fame Foundation selects Cleveland,Ohio to become the site for their museum


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 6th

1882 U.S.A. Chinese Exclusion Act*
Congress passed the Chinese Exclusion Act, which barred Chinese immigrants from the United States for 10 years.

*1910 England King Edward VII Dies*
King Edward VII dies after being Britain's King for 9 years following the death of his mother Queen Victoria died. You will often see him referred as Bertie which was the name the royal family used for him.
*
1924 China Japanese Warships*
Japanese warships have entered Chinese waters and Chinese troops are being rushed to coastal areas to fend off possible attacks.

*1928 St. Francis Dam*
Construction of the St. Francis Dam Completed.

*1936 Airship Hindenburg*
The Airship Hindenburg on its first flight from Europe to New York in the United States is near the Azores, the Hindenburg is like an ocean liner with an elegant interior and 15 of the passengers are Americans.


----------



## Pam

6th May

1536  Henry VIII ordered that English language bibles be placed in every church.

1840 The first postage stamps, the 'Penny Black' and two-penny 'blues' which were the brainchild of Roland Hill, became valid for postage.

1960 Princess Margaret married Anthony Armstrong-Jones at Westminster Abbey. 

1994 The Queen and France's President Francois Mitterand formally opened the Channel Tunnel during two elaborate cermonies in France and Britain.


----------



## moviequeen1

1837
U.S.blacksmith,John Deere creates 1st steel plough in Grand Detour,Ill
1851
Linus Yale patents the Yale lock
1954
 25 yr old med student,Roger Bannister becomes the 1st person to run sub 4 minute mile in Oxford,England His time was 3 min 59.4 secs
2002
Space X{Space Exploration Technologies Corp} was founded by Elon Musk in Hawthorne,Calif.The companies goal is to reduce space transportation costs.The company manufactures several rocket engines.It was the 1st private company to send 2 NASA astronauts,Doug Hurley,Bob Behneken to the International Space Station in May 2020.They returned on Aug 8th 2020


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 7th

1915 World War I Lusitania Sunk By Torpedo*
A German torpedo sinks the British Ocean liner Lusitania off the Irish coast, killing nearly 1,200 people.
*
1921 Ireland Starving*
Over 5000 people have already starved to death in Ireland in 1921 and it is feared many more will follow.

*1934 Philippines World's largest Pearl Found*
The 9.45-inch, 14.1 lb "Pearl of Lao Tzu" is found by a diver in a giant clam in the Palawan Sea. Gemologists do not consider this to be a true pearl as it does not have the mother of pearl.

*1941 Germany Bombing UK Cities*
Germany continues to send large numbers of Bombers laden with bombs targeting Liverpool, North East, North West, Bristol, and London, and each night British fighters go out trying to stop the destruction to towns and cities around the country, during last nights raids some 40 + German bombers were downed by British fighter pilots.
*
1945 Germany Surrenders*
Germany signs unconditional surrender at Rheims in France bringing to an end six years of war in Europe


----------



## moviequeen1

1660
Isaak B Fubine patents macaroni
1718
city of New Orleans,Louisana is founded by Jean-Baptise Le Moyne de Bienville
1867
Swedish chemist,Alfred Nobel patents dynamite in England.This was the 1st of 3 patents he would receive for the explosive material
1946
Tokyo Telecommunications Engineering was founded by 20 employees. The name was later changed to SONY
1970
"The Long&Winding Road' was The Beatles last U.S. release


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 8th

1927 U.S.A. Mississippi Floods*
The Mississippi floods are continuing the path of destruction. The Mississippi has seen many floods in previous years and thankfully most residents heeded the flood warnings saving many lives but this flood will be the most costly in many years.

*1929 U.S.A. Gangsters Murdered*
Three gangsters from Chicago were found murdered today and riddled with bullets in retaliation for the "St Valentines Day Massacre" earlier in the year, so far 2 have been identified as 2 of Scarface Al Capone's henchmen.
*
1939 Europe On the Brink Of War*
Calls for peace continue with Europe on the brink of war including Pope Pius XII who asks the nations involved to try to come to a peaceful settlement, Currently, Britain is worried as if the Soviets and Nazis do make a pact to join forces, war could be that much closer and will involve all the countries in Europe.
*
1945 VE Day / Victory In Europe Declared*
President Truman and Prime minister Churchill declared victory in Europe today, celebrating the defeat of Nazi Germany. Following the announcement huge crowds, many dressed in red, white, and blue, gathered outside Buckingham Palace in London and were cheered as the King, Queen and two Princesses came out onto the balcony.

*1959 Egypt Pleasure Boat Sinks On The Nile*
A 200-ton pleasure boat carrying some of Egypt's top agriculture engineers and their families on a picnic sank with the loss of 200 lives on the Nile.


----------



## moviequeen1

1877
The 1st Westminster Dog Show was held
1912
Paramount Pictures with film&TV productions was founded
1945
V-E Day, end of WWII German General,Wilhelm Keitel signs formal unconditional papers in Berlin with representatives from England,United States,France,Soviet Union in attendance
1970
Beatles 12th&final studio album'Let It Be' is released
1999
Nancy Mace becomes the 1st female cadet to graduate from The Citadel,military college


----------



## Tish

*Today in History May 9th

1925 U.S.A. Rum Runners*
Rumrunners were chased today by the Coast Guard and were forced to dump 100 cases of Liquor in the Delaware River as part of the Rum War between smugglers and Coast Guard, after dumping the booze the smugglers managed to escape the Coast Guard.
*
1926 U.S.A. North Pole*
Commander Richard Byrd and his companion the first to fly an airplane to the North Pole ( Later Disputed ).
*
1944 U.S.A. War Rationing*
Like most of the countries throughout the world, war rationing is in effect for everything from tires to Red Meat.
*
1955 Germany NATO*
West Germany Joins NATO.

*1956 England Frogman Disappears*
A British naval diver ( Commander Lionel "Buster" Crabb ) goes missing and is later found dead during a Goodwill Visit by a Soviet cruiser carrying Soviet leaders Nikita Khruschev and Marshal Nikolai Bulganin. At the time no one would admit that he was spying on the Russian Cruiser on a spying mission for MI6 and had dived under the cruiser to check out the hull and any other information he could find. And it still remains a mystery of how he died.


----------



## Pam

May 9th

1662 The first recorded Punch and Judy in Britain took place at Covent Garden in London.

1887 Buffalo Bill's Wild West Show opened in London.

1896 The first 'Horseless Carriage' Show opened at the Imperial Institute in London, when ten engine-powered models went on show to the public.

1945 The Channel Islands were liberated by the British after five years of German occupation.

1960 The start of the ****** revolution of the 1960s when the birth control pill went on the market.


----------



## moviequeen1

1785
British inventor,Joseph Bramah patents beer-pump handle
1941
British intelligence at Betchely Park breaks German spy codes after capturing Enigma machines aboard weather ship,'Muenchen'
1974
U.S House of Rep's Judicary Committee begins formal hearings on Pres Nixon's impeachment
2019
French adventurer,Jean-Jacques Savin,age 72 successfully crosses Atlantic Ocean in giant orange barrel.He started out late Dec '18 from Spain's Canary Island using ocean's currents to propel capsule.He landed on island of Martinque,took him 4 months


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 10th

1924 U.S.A. J. Edgar Hoover*
J. Edgar Hoover is appointed by President Calvin Coolidge to be the Sixth director of the Bureau of Investigation (BOI), the name is changed in 1936 and J. Edgar Hoover becomes the first director of the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) and served until 1972.

*1926 Great Britain General Strike*
With the general strike in England bringing the country to a standstill many believe that the Bolshevists are behind the strike and have infiltrated British trade unions, the general strike is now on its 8th day and many are hoping a compromise can be reached.
*
1929 U.S.A. Graf Zeppelin Airship*
Following the success of the Graf Zeppelin Airship more are planned for purchase as a passenger line between Honolulu and Los Angeles at a cost of $1,000,000.
*
1933 Germany Book Burning*
In Germany, Nazis start burning books considered to be un-German.

*1937 Great Britain King George Coronation*
With the forthcoming coronation of King George in 2 days' time as the King of England, the government and the royal family clash over royal representation at the forthcoming Duke of Windsor's marriage to Mrs. Warfield now that her decree absolute is final. 

*1940 Battle of France Begins*
Germany and Italy begin the battle for France beginning on 10th May and ending on June 25th, at which point Germany put the non-democratic government collaborating with Germany, Vichy Government in control of the country.


----------



## moviequeen1

1503
Christopher Columbus discovers Cayman Islands
1872
Victoria Woodhall becomes 1st woman nominated for President of U.S by the Equal Rights Party in NYC even though she couldn't vote. She began her campaign in 1870 earned favor among woman's suffrage groups for her advocacy of women's rights. She endorsed  the 'free love'movement,women could have the freedom to choose who they marry, to divorce their husbands
1968
Vietnam Peace talks began in Paris between U.S and North Vietnam
1994
Nelson Mandela becomes South Africa's 1st black President


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 11th

1920 U.S.A. University of Wisconsin at Madison*
The number of students at the University of Wisconsin at Madison in 1920 far exceeds the number originally budgeted for which was only for 5,000. The current number of 7,000 is stretching both the buildings and staff available (in 2007 there were 41,466 enrolled - this just gives an idea for one University but most have seen similar changes in numbers of students over the last 80 years).

*1930 England Amy Johnson*
Amy Johnson 22-year-old Aviatrix from England started on her attempted solo flight to Australia some 10,000 miles away in her Gypsy Moth Plane she is trying to beat the record of Bert Hinkler which stands at 16 1/2 days.
*
1934 U.S.A. Dust Storm 1,500 miles long*
A huge dust storm is spotted moving from the Midwest. The dust storm was 1,500 miles long, 900 miles across, and two miles high, covering almost one-third of the country. Farmers lost large amounts of Topsoil during just a few years the phenomenon was known as ( The Dustbowl Years during the 1930s). The combination of large areas of landing becoming dustbowls making food production bad and the depression caused by the 29 crash all contributed to the time in History Known as "The Great Depression"

*1942 Russia German Offensive*
The Nazis have launched a major spring offensive in Eastern Crimea, Germany is thought to be prepared to use poison gas in it's advance but England has stated if poison gas is used it will retaliate with the RAF using poison gas against the Third Reich.

*1952 U.S.A. Seizure of Steel Mills*
Following President Truman's seizure of the steel mills last month, the case on the legality is now before the Supreme Court. Does the president have powers to seize private industries in national emergencies, in this case, due to a strike in the steel mills.


----------



## Pam

11th May

1812 British Prime Minister Spencer Percival was assassinated in the House of Commons, apparently mistaken by his killer, bankrupt broker  John Bellingham, for someone else. He is the only Prime Minister in Britain to have been assassinated.

1963 British businessman Greville Wynne, aged 44, accused of spying for the West, was sentenced to eight years' detention by a Moscow tribunal. 

1988 Kim Philby, the English born Soviet spy, died in the USSR.

1989 Andrew Lloyd Webber's musical 'Cats' became the West End's longest running musical, completing eight years.


----------



## moviequeen1

1910
Montana's Glacier National Park is formed,with 1 million acres of land,near the Canadian border
1927
Louis B.Mayer forms Academy of Motion Picture Arts&Sciences
1951
U.S engineer,Jay Forrester applies for patent of computer memory core. His invention a magnetic cell was used for both storage& switching
1969
British comedy troupe'Monty Python' is established with actor/comedians John Cleese,Graham Chapman,Terry Gilliam,Eric Idle,Terry Jones&Michael Palin


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 12th

1926 England General Strike Ends*
The British general strike ends with no changes in working conditions or wages for the miners.

*1932 U.S.A. Lindbergh Baby Found Dead*
The Baby son kidnapped from Charles Lindbergh was found dead just miles away from the Lindbergh home today.

*1935 Poland Joseph Pilsudski*
The Polish dictator Joseph Pilsudski has died and thousands mourn in Poland meanwhile the rest of Europe are wondering how the passing of this strong man will affect alliances in Europe.
*
1937 England King George VI*
King George VI was crowned at Westminster Abbey. King George was second in line to the throne but following his younger brother Edward who abdicated so he could marry American socialite Wallis Simpson he became King. King George's wife was the much loved Elizabeth Bowes-Lyon much better known as "Queen Elizabeth, The Queen Mother", who died at the grand old age of 102 on March 30th, 2002. Their oldest daughter Queen Elizabeth is the current Queen of England.

*1943 Tunisia World War II*
Allied Armies completed the conquest of Tunisia in North Africa as a base for an invasion of Southern Europe capturing some 150,000 prisoners, 1000 guns, and 250 tanks. The two generals commanding this part of the war in North Africa General Eisenhower and General Alexander said the conquest of North Africa is now complete.


----------



## moviequeen1

1908
wireless radio broadcasting patented by Nathan B. Stubblefield
1932
body of kidnapped son of aviator,Charles Linbergh found in Hopewell,NJ
1958
U.S and Canada form NORAD{North American Air Defense} 
1963
Bob Dylan walks off the Ed Sullivan Show in protest over a song he wanted to sing.The song
was Talkin' John Birch Paranoid Blues' which lampooned the anti communist org. At rehearsals,Ed Sullivan&his producer ok'd it,next day CBS executives said'NO'
2002
Jimmy Carter arrives in Cuba on a 5 day visit with Fidel Castro.This was the 1st time any U.S Pres in or out of office had visited Cuba since Castro  became leader


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 13th*

1938 "When the Saints Go Marching In" was recorded by Louis Armstrong and his Orchestra.

1940 Churchill makes First Speach As Prime Minister

1985 Philadelphia Police Department drop a bomb containing C-4 and Tovex from a helicopter onto MOVE's residence part of a row of tenements on Osage Avenue


----------



## moviequeen1

1923
author,Willa Carter wins Pultizer Prize for her book'One of Ours', about Nebraska farm boy who dies in France during WWI.She based the story on letters written by a cousin who died in WWI,took her 4 yrs to write the book
1958
trademark'Velcro' is registered
1991
Apple Corp releases Macintosh system 7.0
2019
actress,Felicity Huffman pleads guilty with her involvement of the U.S. college admissions cheating scandal


----------



## Tish

This day in History May 14th 

1940 The British Secretary of State for War Anthony Eden announced the creation of the Local Defence Volunteers ( LDV ) name changed in July of to "The Home Guard".

1942 Congress creates the Women's Army Auxiliary Corps ( WACS )

1948 The independent state of Israel is proclaimed as British rule in Palestine came to an end.

1957 Petrol rationing, which has been in force in Britain and France for five months following the Suez crisis ends.

1991 Winnie Mandela, the wife of Nelson Mandela, is given a six-year prison sentence for her part in the kidnap of four youths suspected of being police informers, one of the kidnapped boys later died of his injuries.


----------



## moviequeen1

1607
English colonists establish 1st permanent English settlement in Jamestown.Today its known as Williamsburg,Virginia
1853
Gail Borden,land surveyor,newspaper publisher,inventor patents his invention of condensed milk
1942
U.S.Women's Army Auxillary Corps{WAAC} is established
1973
Skylab,the 1st U.S. Space Station,research laboratory is launched.It was the final launch of Saturn V rocket..The Apollo Command&Service module transported crews to&from space lab,remained attached to the station throughout crew's occupancy


----------



## Pam

14th May

1796 Edward Jenner became the first British physician to carry out a successful vaccination on an eight year old boy against smallpox. His pioneering work laid the foundation for modern immunology techniques.

1856 The trial of William Palmer, doctor and poisoner, began at the Old Bailey. Palmer's victims were poisoned with strychnine. They included creditors, at least 14 of his illegitimate children, his mother-in-law, his wife and ohter relations. Palmer was found guilty and executed in his native Staffordshire.

1957 The lifting of restrictions on fuel consumption imposed during the Suez crisis.

1965 The field at Runnymede, the signing of the  Magna Carta, was dedicated as a memorial to the late John F Kennedy, US President.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 15th

1918 U.S.A. Airmail Service*
The first flights for the new U.S. airmail service begin between Washington, Philadelphia, and New York.
*
1939 U.S.A. Food Aid*
A new plan is to be tested in Rochester New York for providing food aid to the 14,000 families on relief, A number of foods that are designated in surplus will be provided with the blue food stamps issued by the government these include Butter, White Flour, Fresh Oranges, and Eggs. 
*
1940 U.S.A. Nylon Stockings*
Nylon stockings from DuPont went on general sale for the first time in the United States.

*1948 Israel Independence*
Israel declares independence on May 14, 1948, and one day later the new state of Israel is attacked by Egypt, Syria, Jordan, Lebanon, and Iraq which lasted almost a year, a cease-fire was declared and temporary borders, known as the Green Line, were instituted. The creation of Israel as an independent state had been rejected by The Arab League from the very beginning.

*1957 Britain H Bomb Testing*
Britain tests the first hydrogen bomb on the Christmas Island area in the Pacific Ocean, the arms race between countries continues to escalate as each country tests bigger and more destructive nuclear devices.


----------



## moviequeen1

1718
James Puckle,a London lawyer patents world's 1st machine gun
1756
England declares war against France which begins the 7th Year's War,in the U. S. its known as  French/Indian War.It was a struggle for North American territory.When it ended in 1763,England received Spanish Florida,Upper Canada,various French holdings overseas.France lost all claims to Canada,gave Louisiana to Spain
1942
1st gas rationing began in 17 Eastern  U.S. states
1948
horse," Citation" wins horse racing's 'Triple Crown'{,Kentucky Derby,Preakness,Belmont Stakes} with jockey Eddie Arcardo aboard. He is the only jockey to win Triple Crown twice,he previously won in 1941 aboard 'Whirlaway'
2019
Jeff Koon's sculpture'Rabbit' sells at auction a new record $91.1 million for a work by a living artist


----------



## Tish

*This day in history May 16th*

1927 Following the floods in Louisiana rescue workers have so far found over 20 people dead with more coming as they continue to check homes flooded due to the flooding

1929 The First-ever Academy Awards of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences Awards were handed out at a banquet held at the Hollywood Roosevelt Hotel.

1943 Resistance in the Jewish ghetto in Warsaw has ended as SS Police and Wehrmacht units using tanks and other armored vehicles take back control of the ghetto crushing resistance after 1 month of fighting.

1969 Rioting and protests against the war in Vietnam continue on campuses throughout California with local National Guardsman patrolling the Berkeley campus of the University of California area with fixed bayonets to keep peace and order.

2005 Army Specialist Sabrina Harman was convicted at Fort Hood, Texas, for her role in the mistreatment of Iraqi prisoners at Abu Ghraib.


----------



## moviequeen1

1866
U.S. Congress authorizes  5 cent nickel to replace the silver half dime
1929
The 1st Academy Awards were held  at a private party with 250 guests in a ballroom at the Roosevelt Hotel in Los Angeles,The winners were:
Best Picture- Wings
Best Actor-Emil Jannings
Best Actress-Janet Gaynor
It lasted 15 min,Douglas Fairbanks,Sr was the Academy's 1st President
1965
Campbell Soup Co introduces'SpaghettiO's" under its Franco-American brand
1991
Queen Elizabeth II becomes the 1st British monarch to address U.S. Congress


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 17th

1875 U.S.A. First Kentucky Derby*
In front of an estimated crowd of 10,000 people, a field of 15 three-year-old horses contested the First Kentucky Derby in 1875 at Churchill Downs, Louisville, Kentucky.
*
1925 Germany Mining Disaster Dortsfeld*
A major mine disaster in Dortsfeld in Germany has now claimed the lives of 43 men, rescue attempts are still continuing but are hampered by the deadly gasses in the mines with rescue workers collapsing from the fumes in the narrow passageways.

*1936 U.S.A. New Deal*
A number of proposals are being looked at to finance " The New Deal " program including a flat tax on all corporate income, and also an increase in the normal income tax rate from 4% to 5%.

*1943 Germany Dam Busters Raid*
Lancaster bombers use the revolutionary bomb designed to bounce on the water to bypass dam defenses. The bombs were invented for the task by aircraft engineer Dr. Barnes Wallis with pilots flying the Lancaster bombers just 100 ft above the water. The destruction of the dams two on the rivers Möhne and Sorpe, and a third on the River Eder caused floodwaters to sweep through the Ruhr valley, damaging factories, houses, and power stations.

*1948 Israel Statehood*
Following the formation of the Jewish State of Israel, Russia has now extended recognition of the Hebrew state and 4000 Arab fighters have surrendered in the old walled city of Acre weakened by a major outbreak of Typhoid.


----------



## Pam

17th May

1861 A group of holidaymakers set off from London on the first foreign 'package trip' arranged by Thomas Cook. It was a six day holiday in Paris

1890 The first weekly comic paper, Comic Cuts, was published by Alfred Harmsworth in London.

1969 Tom McClean from Dublin left Newfoundland aboard Super Silver and completed the first transatlantic solo crossing in a rowing boat on 27th July when he arrived at Blacksod, County Mayo.

2000 Two Royal Marine commandoes became the first Britons to reach the geographical North Pole.


----------



## moviequeen1

1792
24 merchants form the New York Stock Exchange at 70 Wall St in NYC
1900
'The Wizard of Oz" 1st published by L.Frank Baum with illustrations by William Wallace Denslow in Chicago
1973
U.S. Senate Comm headed by Sen Sam Ervin began the Watergate TV hearings on the June 1972 break in at the Watergate office complex in Washington,DC.The DC police arrested 5 men for unlaw entry to the Democratic National Comm HQ's.The hearings riveted nation esp after former White House counsel,John Dean testified Pres Nixon knew about the crime& cover-up
2007
trains from North&South Korea cross the 38th Parallel in test run agreed by both govt's.Its the 1st time trains have crossed the Demilitarized Zone since 1953


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 18th

1921 Typhus on Ellis Island*
Following a case of Typhus, Ellis Island has been under quarantine. More than 1,700 immigrants who may have come in contact are also in quarantine while the island is fumigated and cleaned up, it will several days before the island is opened again for immigration.

*1929 U.S.A. Al Capone*
Al Capone is today in prison following his plea of guilty to the minor charge of carrying a concealed weapon, it is believed he pled guilty to these offenses to help him stay safe in prison, he is best known for his domination of the Chicago Beer Runners and is believed to have been behind the St Valentines Day massacre.

*1930 U.S.A. Strengthening Prohibition Enforcement*
Following pressure from the temperance movement, President Hoover has recommended strengthening the prohibition enforcement by moving enforcement to the justice department. This places the day-to-day dry rules under Attorney General Mitchell, It is also proposed to strengthen and unify border patrols.
*
1940 World War II*
Germany continues in its quest for control of Europe and has captured Antwerp and continuing its push to Paris with a multi-pronged attack, the allies are fighting hard to keep control of Flanders, but Germany has superiority in the air and flame-throwing tanks. In the USA President Roosevelt is asking industrialists to increase the production of aircraft to help the allies.

*1950 England NATO*
12 nations agree to the creation of the North Atlantic Treaty Organisation / NATO a permanent organization for the defense of the United States and Europe. The 12 nations included in the beginning are Belgium, Canada, Denmark, France, Britain, Iceland, Italy, Luxembourg, the Netherlands, Norway, Portugal, and the United States


----------



## moviequeen1

1897
novel'Dracula' by Irish author,Bram Stoker is published in London,England
1927
Grauman's Chinese Theatre opens in Hollywood,Calif
1934
TWA{Transworld Airline} begins commerical service,it ceases in 2001 when company filed for bankruptcy.
1980
Mount St Helens in Washington State erupts causing the largest landslide in history,killing 57 people $ 1 billion in damage


----------



## Tish

*This Day in History May 19th

1921 U.S.A. Emergency Quota Act*
The Emergency Quota Act was passed into law which limits the number of immigrants admitted into the US.

*1923 U.S.A. Harry Houdini*
Harry Houdini ex medium, magician, handcuff king, disappearing artist denounced spirit mediums, clairvoyants in a radio interview and has said his good friend Sir A Conan Doyle (creator of Sherlock Holmes) has been duped by tricksters and fraudsters.

*1932 U.S.A. 30% Pay Cuts*
As relief funds in the city after city is coming to an end and with over 8,000,000 now unemployed and many close to starvation, the federal government is putting through plans for major construction projects on public works the total is in excess of 1 billion dollars but are still waiting for a vote for funding. Also because of the large-scale unemployment cuts in up to 40 cents per hour or a 30% wage cut are now in force for 12 months to help together with the mass funding into banks to help keep them solvent and supply much-needed capital for businesses to survive.

*1964 Soviet Union Hidden Microphones*
The State Department told the press that 40 hidden microphones had been found in the U.S. Embassy in Moscow.

*1967 Soviet Union Nuclear Space Weapons Treaty*
The Soviet Union joins most of the world's major powers by ratifying the treaty banning nuclear weapons from outer space.


----------



## Pam

1845 Captain Sir John Franklin and his ill fated Arctic expedition departed from Greenhithe in Kent. The entire crew of 129 perished from starvation, hypothermia, tuberculolis, lead poisoning and scurby whilst attempting to chart and naviage a section of the Northwest Passage in the Canadian Arctic.

1935 T.E. Lawrence, English soldier and writer (known to the world as Lawrence of Arabia) died from injuries sustained in a motorcycle crash.

2013 At 1:00pm. BST the aircraft carrier Ark Royal left Portsmouth Harbour for the final time, to be towed to Turkey for scrap.

2014 Britain's longest serving postmistress retired, after 61 years in the job. Esther Brauer,83, ran the business  first from her home in Kylesku in Sutherland, Scotland and for the last 31 years from a wooden shed in her garden. She said she had finally made up her mind to stand down because of her computer "going doolally".


----------



## moviequeen1

1536
Anne Boleyn,Henry the VIII's 2nd wife,is beheaded after being charged with adultery,treason
1857
William Francis Channing,Moses G.Farmer patent electric fire alarm
1900
The Simplon,world's longest railroad tunnel linking Italy &Switzerland opens
1982
actress, Sophia Loren is jailed in Naples,Italy for tax evasion.She voluntarily surrendered,claimed her deceased tax preparer made an error.Her sentence was 30 days,she served 17
2020
a study  published in 'Nature Climate Change' in April 2020 greenhouse gas emissons dropped 17% due to the worldwide COVID-19 pandempic


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 20th

1862 U.S.A. The Homestead Act*
President Abraham Lincoln signs into law the original Homestead Act on May 20th, 1862. The Homestead Act gave an applicant freehold title to up to 160 acres of undeveloped federal land outside the original 13 colonies.

*1927 Britain Saudi Arabia*
Britain recognizes the independence of Saudi Arabia.

*1927 U.S.A. Charles Lindbergh*
Charles Lindbergh who many called the "flying fool" has set off from Roosevelt Field in Long Island, NY, today flying the "Spirit of St. Louis" on an epic flight from New York to Paris and is a milestone in flying aviation history, he is expected to arrive in Paris sometime late tomorrow. His plane A Ryan is expected to travel up to 125 MPH as the fuel load decreases. He completed the 33-hour, 30-minute flight and landed at Le Bourget Airport, Paris on the evening of 21 May.

*1936 U.S.A. Largest Bond Issue In History*
The US Treasury has announced the largest bond issue in history for June 15th of 1 Billion Dollars, this is in addition to treasury floating $100,000,000 of treasury bills issued each week. The bonds will help pay for the large-scale public works putting millions of Americans back to work.

*1956 U.S.A. H Bomb Tests*
The first hydrogen bomb dropped from an aircraft is exploded by America over Bikini Atoll in the South Pacific.


----------



## moviequeen1

1609
William Shakespeare's sonnets are 1st published in London,England
1873
Levi Strauss,Jacob Davis patent 1st blue jeans with copper rivets
1930
Amelia Earhart departs Newfoundland on her historic journey as the 1st woman
 to fly non-stop across the Atlantic Ocean  landing in Ireland
1967
BBC  bans The Beatles'A Day in the Life' because of drug references
2015
5 of the world's largest banks,JPMorgan,Barclays,Citigroup,RBS,UBS are fined $ 5.7 billion{U.S} for manipulating currency markets.Its the largest fines ever


----------



## Tish

This day in History May 21st

1881 American Red Cross Founded

1927 Charles Lindbergh landed in Paris, completing the first nonstop trans-Atlantic flight

1932 Amelia Earhart becomes the first woman to make a solo air crossing of the Atlantic Ocean, from Newfoundland to Ireland

1991 Indian Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi is assassinated

2010 Scientists in the United States successfully created artificial life by creating the first live cell to be controlled by synthetic DNA.


----------



## moviequeen1

1881
American Red Cross was founded by nurse/humantarian,Clara Barton
1941
SSRobin Moor 1st U.S.ship sunk by a U-Boat during WWII
1977
horse,'Seattle Slew' wins  horse racing's Triple Crown with jockey,Jean Cruget 
2007
Cutty Sark,last surviving tea clipper was badly damaged in a fired in Greenwich,England 
The ship was undergoing a $25 mil pound restoration,small part of the 3rd deck&hull timbers were damaged.The cause of fire was an industrial vacuum cleaner that was left on for 2 days


----------



## Alligatorob

This is an interesting thread, thanks!  However:


Tish said:


> 1927 Charles Lindbergh landed in Paris, completing the first nonstop trans-Atlantic flight


No, that actually happened much earlier, two Brits did it in 1919, see https://www.cam.ac.uk/Transatlantic100

Lindberg was just the better promoter and managed to take the credit.  I believe he was the first solo crossing.


----------



## Tish

Alligatorob said:


> This is an interesting thread, thanks!  However:
> 
> No, that actually happened much earlier, two Brits did it in 1919, see https://www.cam.ac.uk/Transatlantic100
> 
> Lindberg was just the better promoter and managed to take the credit.  I believe he was the first solo crossing.


Wow! Thank you for that Rob, I had no idea.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 22nd*

1927 An earthquake measuring 8.6 on the Richter scale strikes Xining in the eastern part of Qinghai province It was one of the deadliest earthquakes on record with a total count of 200,000 deaths.

1965 Berkeley University Anti Vietnam Protests

1972 Ceylon changes its name from Ceylon to Sri Lanka

1981 The Yorkshire Ripper Peter Sutcliffe found guilty of killing 13 women

1989 Students occupied Tiananmen Square in Beijing


----------



## moviequeen1

1819
The,SS Savannah a hybrid sailing/side wheel steam ship became the 1st vessel to cross the Atlantic Ocean,left Savannah,Georgia landed in England
1892
Dr. Washington Sheffield invents the toothpaste tube
1906
The Wright Brothers were granted a patent for their'flying machine' 3 yrs after they applied for it
1961
The 1st revolving restaurant opens,'Top of The Needle' in Seattle, Washington
1992
Johnny Carson's last appearance as host of 'The Tonight Show' no guests just did an hour of reminiscing with Ed McMahon,Doc Severson.He hosted the show for over 30 yrs,42 million viewers tuned in


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 23rd

1929 Australia Gold Rush*
A new gold rush is starting in Australia as gold has been found just 3 feet below the surface and claims are now being made all over the area in South West.

*1934 U.S.A. Bonnie Parker and Clyde Barrow*
Bank robbers Bonnie Parker and Clyde Barrow were ambushed and gunned down with over 100 rounds of ammunition by police in Black Lake, Louisiana.

*1940 U.S.A. "I'll Never Smile Again"*
"I'll Never Smile Again" was recorded by Frank Sinatra and Tommy Dorsey and the Pied Pipers.
*
1953 U.S.A. Flooding in Lake Charles Louisiana*
Following the flooding in Lake Charles Louisiana which is now starting to recede the threat of Typhoid is increasing which could increase the death toll caused by the flooding and medical teams are on hand to provide typhoid shots.
*
1998 Northern Ireland Referendum*
A referendum on the Good Friday peace agreement held in Northern Ireland and the Irish Republic yesterday ended with 3 to 1 support. The Good Friday peace agreement paves the way for devolution from Westminster with a new all-inclusive Northern Ireland Assembly.


----------



## moviequeen1

1785
Benjamin Franklin announced his invention of the bifocals
1900
William Harvey Carney,a soldier in the American Civil War,is 1st African American to be given the Medal of Honor Medal for his gallantry.He saved the regimential American flag during the Battle at Fort Wagner
1934
bank robbers, Bonnie Parker,Clyde Barrow  were killed in an ambush by cops near Sailes,Louisana
2014
Russia&China vetoed United Nation Security Council resolution to establish an International Criminal Court for war crimes in Syria
2019
The last slave ship,"The Clotilda' which smuggled slaves from Africa to America which was sunk in 1860 is discovered in Mobile River in Alabama


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 24th*

1883 The Brooklyn Bridge, linking Brooklyn and Manhattan over the East River opens to traffic.

1934 Month Long Drought in Midwest continues

1941 German Battleship Bismarck Sinks HMS Hood

1961 Two buses carrying 27 'Freedom Riders' 25 Negroes and two whites were arrested by city police officers in Jackson Mississippi and charged with disobeying an officer and breach of peace.

1976 Air France from Paris and British Airways from London simultaneously began Concorde service to Dulles Airport, Washington cutting the travel time from 7 hours to 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## Pam

24th May

1530 A list of heretical books was drawn up in London. Tyndale's Bible was burnt.

1689 Parliament introduced the Toleration Act. The Act granted freedom of worship to Nonconformists (i.e dissenting Protestants) and granted them their own places of worship and their own teachers and preachers, subject to acceptance of certain oaths of allegiance.

1930 Amy Johnson landed at Darwin, Australia and became the first woman to fly from England to Australia.

1941 World War II The German battleship Bismarck sank the Royal Navy's largest warship HMS Hood off Greenland with the loss of more than 1,400 lives.


----------



## moviequeen1

1830
"Mary Had a Little Lamb" by Sarah Josepha Hale was 1st published
1844
inventor,Samuel Morse demonstrated in front of members of U.S. Congress dispatched the world's 1st telegraph message,'What hath God wrought' from the U.S.Capitol to Alfred Vail at a railroad station in Baltimore,Maryland
1915
Thomas Edison invents telescribe to record telephone recorded conversations
2001
 15 yr old sherpa Temba Tshexi becomes the youngest person to climb to the top of Mount Everest


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 25th*

1895 Playwright Oscar Wilde was found guilty of gross indecency in London and sentenced to two years of hard labor.

1925 A high school science teacher, John T. Scopes was indicted for teaching the theory of evolution in his classes, as the Tennessee state law prohibits the teaching of evolution in public schools.

1935 Jesse Owens broke three world records at the Big Ten meet in Ann Arbor, Michigan including broad jump, the 220-yard dash, and the low hurdles.

1961 President Kennedy has asked Congress for $531 million to help the US put a man on the moon before the end of the decade. On July 21st, 1969, Neil Armstrong became the first man to set foot on the Moon.

1968 The Gateway Arch in St. Louis standing 630 feet tall, and 630 feet wide at its base is dedicated

1977 First Of The Star Wars Movies Opens


----------



## Pappy




----------



## moviequeen1

1927
Henry Ford announces ending of production of the Model T Ford
1968
The "Gateway Arch' in St Louis,Missouri is dedicated,took 2 years to construct at a cost of $13mil
75% of Federal funds,25% of city funds to complete it
1977
the orignal'Star Wars' movie, now known as{Episode,IV,'A New Hope} was released,starring Harrison Ford,Mark Hamill,Carrie Fisher,directed by George Lucas.Its opening weekend it made  $11mil,for the year world wide take was $775 mil
2012
A SpaceX Dragon becomes the 1st commerical spacecraft to dock at the International Space Station


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 26th*

1919 Congress established Grand Canyon National Park
1972 Buffalo Creek Valley Flooding
1995 Barings PLC, Britain's oldest investment banking firm, collapses


----------



## moviequeen1

1887
race track betting becomes legal in New York State
1927
Ford Motor Company produces the last,15th million Model T Ford
1967
EMI releases,The Beatles'Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band' album.It was #1 in U.K. for 22 weeks,#1 in U.S. for 15 weeks
1977
George Willig climbs the South Tower of NYC's World Trade Center.He was famously charged 1 cent for each of the 110 stories he climbed


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 27th*

1923 First Le Mans 24 hour race

1937 Golden Gate Bridge connecting San Francisco and Marin County, California is opened to pedestrian traffic and more than 200,000 pedestrians walked across on the opening day.

1941 The German battleship Bismarck is sunk in the Atlantic by the Royal Naval ships Dorsetshire, King George V, and Rodney

1997 F5 tornado ( Winds Greater Than 260 MPH )and almost 800 feet wide strikes Jarrell, Texas, destroying the town and killing 27 people.


----------



## Pappy

Better known as Dr. Joyce Brothers.


----------



## moviequeen1

1930
Richard Drew invents masking tape
1941
The British Royal Navy sinks German battleship,"Bismark' killing over 2,000 near France in North Atlantic.Adolph Hitler launched the 823 foot ship in 1939 in hopes the state of the art battleship would re establish Germany's surface battle fleet
1985
Britain agrees to return Hong Kong to China in 1997


----------



## Tish

*This day in history May 28th

1937 Spain Civil War*
The Civil War in Spain is now also being fought in the air as both sides are using more than 70 airplanes to bomb and ravage the cities of Valencia and Santander in some of the worst destruction ever seen by the use of aircraft in a war with civilians being the biggest casualties.

*1951 U.S.A. Macy's / Gimbals Price War*
The two biggest retailers in New York City are planning to go head to head with an old-fashioned price war Macy's the world's largest department store and Gimbals who have said they will not be undersold. Macy's has stated they will cut 6% off of a quarter of its products throughout the store.
*
1965 India Mine Explosion Dharbad Kills 375*
A mine explosion caused by the ignition of a build-up of methane gas near Dhanbad, India kills 375 people and injures hundreds more.
*
1967 Great Britain Francis Chichester*
British sailor Francis Chichester arrives back in Plymouth after sailing round the world single-handed in his boat Gipsy Moth IV.
*
1977 U.S.A. Beverly Hills Supper Club Fire*
A fire takes hold and fire raced through the Beverly Hills Supper Club in Southgate, Kentucky killing 165 people. When the fire began it is believed over 3,000 were in the club and the combination of lack of sprinkler systems and audible automatic fire alarms together with poorly marked fire exits resulted in a large number of deaths that night.


----------



## moviequeen1

1889
Andre&Edouard Michelin form Michelin Tire Company
1892
The Sierra Club is formed in San Francsico by environmental philospher,John Muir and others  for conservation of nature
1952
Memphis Kiddie Park opens in Brooklyn,Ohio. The park's 'Little Dipper'  which was built by Allan Herschell Company is the oldest operating steel roller coaster in North America
1982
Pope John Paul II becomes the 1st reigning Pope to visit Great Britain


----------



## Pappy

KNOW YOUR HISTORY: Memorial Day was started by former slaves on May, 1, 1865 in Charleston, SC to honor 257 dead Union Soldiers who had been buried in a mass grave in a Confederate prison camp. They dug up the bodies and worked for 2 weeks to give them a proper burial as gratitude for fighting for their freedom. They then held a parade of 10,000 people led by 2,800 Black children where they marched, sang and celebrated.

Thanks to Abstrakt Goldsmith for this nugget of history that most of us never learned in school.
Note: I can’t confirm this, but it sounds possible.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 29th*

1932 World War I veterans known as the " Bonus Army " begin arriving in Washington to demand cash bonuses they weren't scheduled to receive for another 13 years be paid early to allow them to survive

1942 Bing Crosby records the world's top-selling record White Christmas

1953 Edmund Hillary of New Zealand and Tenzing Norgay of Nepal become the first explorers to reach the top of Mount Everest

1985 Heysel Stadium Disaster in Belgium


----------



## moviequeen1

1787
Thomas Jefferson proposes at the Constitutional Convention his'Virginia PLan' to have a national government with 3 branches legislative, executive,judicial
1886
John Pemberton,U. S. chemist/pharmacist begins to advertise his invention'Coca-Cola"
1942
singer/actor,Bing Crosby records'White Christmas' ,the world's best selling single,estimated 100 million copies sold
1980
Larry Bird of Boston Celtics beats out his rival,Magic Johnson of L.A. Lakers to win NBA 'Rookie of the Year'
2019
the world's smallest baby'Saybie' who was born at 23 weeks,weighing 8.6 oz{245 grams} was discharged after spending 5 months in hosptial.Today she is a healthy infant


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> *1934 U.S.A. Bonnie Parker and Clyde Barrow*
> Bank robbers Bonnie Parker and Clyde Barrow were ambushed and gunned down with over 100 rounds of ammunition by police in Black Lake, Louisiana.


My family lived in north Louisiana at the time, my aunt and uncle remembered seeing the bodies laid out at the Church.  They were meant to teach a lesson, how you could end up if you went wrong...  My mother was too young to go.  My grandfather met and spoke with Bonnie, she was not so well known as Clyde at the time and could go out shopping and the like without notice.  He found her pretty unattractive, with a Jake leg, he assumed from bad liquor. Hearing the Bonnie and Clyde stories made some vivid childhood memories.


----------



## Tish

Alligatorob said:


> My family lived in north Louisiana at the time, my aunt and uncle remembered seeing the bodies laid out at the Church.  They were meant to teach a lesson, how you could end up if you went wrong...  My mother was too young to go.  My grandfather met and spoke with Bonnie, she was not so well known as Clyde at the time and could go out shopping and the like without notice.  He found her pretty unattractive, with a Jake leg, he assumed from bad liquor. Hearing the Bonnie and Clyde stories made some vivid childhood memories.


Wow, that is amazing, thank you for sharing that gem of history.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 30th*

1911 The first-ever running of the Indianapolis 500

1922 The Lincoln Memorial built to honor Abraham Lincoln the 16th president of the United States, is dedicated by Former President William Howard Taft in Washington, D.C.

1937 The Memorial Day Massacre takes place when Ten union demonstrators are killed and 84 are wounded when police opened fire in front of the South Chicago Republic Steel plant.

1959 The first full-size hovercraft, the SR-N1, designed by Sir Christopher Cockerell, is launched and tested at Cowes on the Isle of Wight.


----------



## moviequeen1

1498
Christopher Columbus departs with 6 ships on his 3rd voyage to America
1821
James Boyd patents rubber fire hose
1848
William G. Young patents ice cream freezer
1922
former Pres,William Howard Taft dedicated the Lincoln Memorial on Washington Mall in D.C
When he was President in 1911,he signed the bill to create the memorial as a symbol of national unity.Lincoln's surviving child,78 yr old Robert Todd Lincoln attended the ceremony that paid tribute to his father


----------



## Pam

1381 The Peasants' Revolt also called Wat Tyler's Rebellion. The first great popular rebellion in English history.  It's immediate cause was the imposition of the unpopular poll tax. The rebellion drew support from several sources and included well-to-do artisans and villeins as well as the destitute.

1431 Joan of Arc, the French peasant girl who became a national heroine leading French troops against the English, was burnt at the stake in Rouen for heresy. 

1842 An assassination attempt was made on Queen Victoria.

1948 The British Citizenship Act conferred the status of British subjects on all Commonwealth citizens.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History May 31st*

1859 Big Ben rings out over the Houses of Parliament in Westminster, London, England for the first time.

1889 Dam Break Johnstown, Pennsylvania kills thousands

1916 The Battle of Jutland during World War I

1935 Earthquake hits Northwestern India leaving an estimated 20,000 people dead in Quetta.

1970 An earthquake measuring 7.9 on the Richter scale 30 km off the coast of Casma, Peru in the Pacific Ocean causes the destabilized the northern wall of Mount Huascarán causing an avalanche that buries the towns of Yungay and Ranrahirca. Due to the speed, the avalanche traveled at more than 100 miles per hour little warning was given and an estimated 50,000 people in the two cities lost their lives making it the worst natural disaster ever recorded in the history of Peru.


----------



## moviequeen1

1879
Madison Square Garden opens in New York City,it was named after of 4th U.S. President,James Madison
1884
Dr. John Kellogg patents'flaked cereal'
1941
1st issue of'Parade' goes on sale,it regularly appears in most U.S. Sunday newspapers
1968
actor James Stewart retires from U.S. Air Force after 27 years of service,his military ranking was Major General
2005
in a Variety magazine article it was revealed Mark Felt was "Deep Throat' the source for Washington POst reporters,Bob Woodward,Carl Bernstein's reporting of the Watergate scandal which ended with the resignation of Pres Richard Nixon.Felt's job was FBI assistant director.The Washington POst won Pulitzer Prize in Public Service for their coverage 
2015
Harriet Thompson age 92 becomes the oldest woman to compete in San Deigo,Calif marathon


----------



## Pepper

May 31, 1921
The slaughter of innocents.  
The Tulsa Race Massacre.
"Occurring over 18 hours from May 31 to June 1, 1921, a white mob attacked residents, homes and businesses in the predominantly Black Greenwood neighborhood of Tulsa, Oklahoma. The event remains one of the worst incidents of racial violence in U.S. history, and, for a period, remained one of the least-known: News reports were largely squelched, despite the fact that hundreds of people were killed........."
https://www.history.com/topics/roaring-twenties/tulsa-race-massacre


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 1st*

1935 Compulsory Driving Test is introduced for all drivers in England.

1938 Superman appears for the first time in D.C. comics.

1967 Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band released by The Beatles.

1980 The first 24-hour news television station, CNN, launched in Atlanta, Georgia.


----------



## moviequeen1

1779
Gen Benedict Arnold faced a court martial of 13 counts of 'misbehavoir'  of war profiting, in Philadelphia he was acquitted.George Washington reprimanded him,Arnold in revenge plotted to give British info on West Point when he was commander there in 1780.The plot was discovered,Arnold defected to Great Britain
1927
Peace Bridge which connects U.S and Canada opens,the American side starts in Buffalo,NY,Canadian side starts in Fort Erie,Ontario
1968
Simon&Garfunkel's single,'Mrs. Robinson' becomes the 1st rock song to win Record of the Year at the Grammys
1980
CNN{Cable News Network} begins programming
2008
a 3 alarm fire at the backlot of Universal Studios In Hollywood,Calif does considerable damage.It was caused by a worker using a blowtorch to warm asphalt shingles for a facade.The fire did damage to Courthouse Sq,clock tower in movie'Back to The Future',King Kong exhibit that was on the studio tour,also lost were master tapes from Universal Music Group


----------



## Tish

*Today in History June 2nd

1921 USA Colorado Flash Floods*
Flash Floods caused by Torrential rains leave more than 100 people dead and millions of dollars in property damaged Pueblo County in Colorado.

*1924 USA Indian Citizenship Act*
The Indian Citizenship Act, which confers citizenship on all Native Americans born within the territorial limits of the country is passed in Congress.

*1924 Canada Japanese Immigrants*
The Canadian government considers making an agreement with Japan that would essentially ban the majority of Japanese immigrants from coming into the country. The Canadian government would permit a total of 150 Japanese immigrants to come into the country each year to work as farm laborers or household servants.

*1931 France Suspension Bridge Collapses*
Ten people were killed in France during the testing of a new suspension bridge that was built. Nine trucks fell into the Gironde river when the bridge collapsed at its opening. The builder of the bridge was included among the dead.

*1953 England Queen Elizabeth II*
Following the death of her father Queen Elizabeth II is formally crowned as The Queen in England with hundreds of millions listening on the radio and for the first time watched the proceedings on live television. After the coronation ceremony in Westminster Abbey, millions of rain-drenched spectators cheered the 27-year-old queen born in 1926 and her husband, the 30-year-old Duke of Edinburgh, as they passed along a five-mile procession route in a gilded horse-drawn carriage.


----------



## Pam

1924 England spoke to Australia by wireless, the first time that a wireless conversation had been held between two countries or over so great a distance. The transmissions, by Amalgamated Wireless Co. were between Poldhu in Cornwall and Vaucluse in Sydney.

1988 The Australian High Court rejected Britain's bid to ban further publication of the 'Spycatcher' memoirs of former British secret agent Peter Wright.

2010 Twelve people were killed and 25 injured when gunman Derrick Bird opened fire in West Cumbria, apparently shooting people at random, before shooting himself.

2012 The start of 4 days of celebrations to commemorate Queen Elizabeth II's Diamond Jubilee.


----------



## moviequeen1

1867
James Gibbs patents chain stitch single thread sewing machine
1928
Kraft Foods rolls out Velvetta Cheeses using its 1918 design
1997
a federal jury convicts Timothy McVeigh of murder& conspiracy in his role of bombing the Alfred P.Murrah Federal Building, in Oklahoma City in 1997. It was then the worst domestic violence attack in U.S. history.168 people including 19 children were killed. He was executed in 2001 for his crime.His co- conspirator,Terry Nichols surrendered,he is now serving life in prison without parole
2004
Ken Jennings starts his 74 game winning streak on syndicated game show'Jeopardy"


----------



## Tish

*This day in history June 3d

1928 France Flight To Constantinople*
Captain Arrachart and Major Rignot are forced to stop during their flight in Constantinople. They were on their way to India while trying to set a long-distance record. Bad weather was stated as the reason for their early landing.

*1937 Former King Marries Wallis Simpson*
The former King of England King Edward VIII of Great Britain and Northern Ireland marries Wallis Warfield Simpson, the American divorcee for whom he abdicated the British throne in December 1936.

*1940 France Germany Bombs Paris*
Germans bombed Paris killing mostly civilians, including school children as part of its reign of terror to keep the French under control.

*1943 Russia World War II*
The Russian army takes down 162 of 500 Nazi planes in one of the biggest air battles of World War II. The German attack lasted nearly 10 hours over Kursk.

*1959 Ecuador Street Riots*
A riot takes place in one of the country's largest cities, Guayaquil, with a population of 275,000. The government blamed the riot on Communist influences. President Ponce instated martial law throughout the country earlier, while the Communist Party challenged the President's decree.


----------



## moviequeen1

1540
Spanish explorer,Hernando de Soto  the 1st European to cross the Appalachian Mountains
1856
Cullen Whipple patents  a machine that makes screws
1965
Major Edward White becomes the 1st U.S. astronaut to take a walk in space.He opens the hatch of Gemini 4,with a 25 foot tether attached to space craft,using an hand held oxygen jet propulsion gun to control his movements.He remained outside the capusule for 23 minutes
2019
U. S Congress,Fed Government begin anti trust investigations into large tech companies Facebook,Amazon,Google, Apple


----------



## Pam

1839 In Humen (China) 1.2 million kg of opium were confiscated from British merchants, providing Britain with a justification to open hostilities, resulting in the First Opium War.

1940 World War II: The Battle of Dunkirk ended with a German victory and with Allied forces in full retreat.

1978 The Guinness Book of Records entered the record books as the most stolen book from British libraries.

2012 The Thames Diamond Jubilee Pageant took place on the Tideway of the River Thames, as part of the celebrations of the Diamond Jubilee of Queen Elizabeth II.

2017 Eight people were killed and forty eight injured in terrorist attacks when a van was deliberately driven into pedestrians on London Bridge.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 4th*

1919 The 19th Amendment to the U.S. Constitution, guaranteeing women the right to vote, passed by Congress.

1940 The evacuation of Allied forces from Dunkirk ended as German forces capture the beach.

1942 The Battle of Midway (World War II) began.

1989 Tiananmen Square protests ended when Chinese Troops kill hundreds.


----------



## Pam

4th June

1805 The first official Trooping The Colour took place at Horse Guards Parade in London.

1913 Suffragette Emily Davison ran out in front of King George V's horse, Anmer, at Tattenham Corner on the Epsom racecourse. She was trampled, never regained consciousness and died a few days later.

1962 The Beatles signed a recording contract with EMI Parlophone.

1977 Five British plane spotters imprisoned in Greece for alleged spying were released after ten weeks in jail.


----------



## moviequeen1

1783
the 1st un manned balloon flight took place in Anthony France,brothers Jacques&Joseph Montgolier launched their 33 foot balloon up 3,0000 feet,landing a mile and a half away. They discovered the capabilities of using hot air when they used burned straw& wool under the opening of a bag
1919
U. S. Congress passes 19th Amendment known as'Woman's Suffrage Bill'
1973
patent for ATM machine is granted to Don Witzel,Tom Barnes,George Chastain
1984
Columbia Records releases Bruce Springsteen's 7th album'Born in The U.S.A" which became his most successful album,sells over 30 million copies worldwide


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 5th

1922 USA Unions*
The Supreme Court decides that Union organizations are liable for damage or injury caused during strikes. The decision was regarded as one of the biggest blows to labor unions.

*1930 USA Mobsters*
The Illinois State Prosecutor made a public statement that gang murder in Chicago has taken a grizzly turn and mobsters are now cremating victims to stop identification and evidence.

*1944 UK D-Day Preparations*
Following a number of crushing defeats in Europe, the Allies prepare for the D-Day landing when more than 1,000 British bombers drop 5,000 tons of bombs on German gun batteries on the Normandy coast, while 3,000 Allied ships across the English Channel in preparation for the invasion of Normandy-D-Day. This proved to be the turning point for the war in Europe.
*
1945 Germany Borders Set*
The United States, Great Britain, France, and Russia formally strip Germany of all conquests it acquired under Nazi rule. The "Big Four" reduced the country's borders to those of which is held in 1937. They also set up a military government over the country while getting the country's unconditional surrender.

*1967 Middle East The Six-Day War*
The Six-Day War begins when Israel launches simultaneous attacks against Egypt and Syria, Jordan also joined the fray, but the Arab coalition was no match for Israel's proficient armed forces. In six days of fighting, Israel occupied the Gaza Strip and the Sinai Peninsula of Egypt, the Golan Heights of Syria, and the West Bank and Arab sector of East Jerusalem, By the time the United Nations cease-fire took effect on June 11th, Israel had more than doubled its size.


----------



## moviequeen1

1794
U.S. Congress passes Neutrality Act which bans Americans serving in foreign armed forces
1917
10 million men begin registering for draft in WWI
1937
War Admiral wins horse racing's Triple Crown
1968
Presidential hopeful,Robert F. Kennedy is shot 3 times point blank range by Palestian,Sirhan Sirhan at the Ambassador Hotel in Los Angeles.Kennedy had just won Calif primary, he died the next day.Sirhan is serving a life's sentence,in 2016 he was denied parole again


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 6th*

1933 The first drive-in movie theater opened in Camden, New Jersey.

1944 World War II Operation Overlord/D-Day.

1975 The United Kingdom had its first nationwide referendum over continued membership of the European Economic Community.

1984 Indian government sent army troops into the Golden Temple compound where they killed at least 500 Sikh rebels.


----------



## Pam

6th June

1683 The Ashmolean Museum, on Oxford's Beaumont Street, opened as the world's first university museum.

1844 The Young Men's Christian Association (YMCA) was founded in London.

1844 The Factory Act in Britain restricted female workers to a 12 hour day. Children between 8 and 13 years of age were limited to six and a half hours.

1962 An unknown British group, The Beatles, played at an audition for EMI record producer George Martin.


----------



## moviequeen1

1925
Walter Chrysler forms automobile manufacteur,Chrysler Corporation
1939
ship MS St Louis carrying 907 Jewish refugees from Europe is denied entry into the United States.The ship begins sailing back,a quarter of the people on board would die in the Holocaust
1944
Allied Forces with 150,000  American,British,Canadian troops landed on beaches of Normandy,France to begin liberation from Nazi control
1983
Betty White becomes the 1 woman to win a Daytime Emmy Award as'Outstanding Game Show Host' for NBC's 'Just Men'
1991
NBC announces Jay Leno will succeed Johnny Carson as host of 'The Tonight Show' staring on May 25,1992


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 7th

1923 USA Tucker Bill*
The Wisconsin Assembly is the first state to oppose absolute Prohibition when the Tucker Bill to repeal the state dry enforcement law is passed. Wisconsin had some of the largest breweries in the US in the Twenties and still is a major center for beer today.

*1929 Vatican City Lateran Treaty*
Vatican City becomes a sovereign independent State. Vatican City is approx 110 acres with a population of around 800 and is ruled by the Bishop of Rome — the Pope. Vatican City also includes most of the area of St. Peter's Square. The Euro is the official currency of Vatican City with coins issued by the Philatelic and Numismatic Office of the Vatican City State featuring the effigy on the current pope on all coins

*1939 USA King George*
King George VI becomes the first British monarch to visit the United States when he and his wife, Elizabeth, visited New York City and Washington, D.C.

*1942 WWII Battle of Midway*
After a three-day sea battle, the United States destroy large numbers of Japanese Navy ships with the damage to only one US ship The USS Yorktown. The Commander-in-Chief of the US Pacific Fleet, Admiral Chester Nimitz, said two enemy aircraft carriers ten Japanese warships were also sunk or damaged.

*1966 USA Ronald Reagan*
The former actor Ronald Reagan enters politics when he is elected governor of California.


----------



## Pam

7th June

1628 The Petition of Rights, one of England's most famous constitutional documents and of equal value to the Magna Carta was granted the Royal Assent by Charles I. It set out specific liberties of the subject that the king was prohibited from infringing, including restrictions on non-Parliamentary taxation, the forced billeting of soldiers, imprisonment without cause, and restrictions on the use of martial law.

1778 The birth of George Bryan Brummell, commonly known as 'Beau' Brummell. He was an iconic figure in Regency England and is credited with introducing, and establishing as fashion, the modern men's suit, worn with a tie. He claimed he took five hours to dress and recommended that boots be polished with champagne.  

1862 The United  Kingdom and the United States agreed to suppress the slave trade.

1977 More than one million people lined the streets of London to watch the Royal Family on their way to St Paul's at the start of the Queen's silver jubilee celebrations.


----------



## moviequeen1

1913
The 1st successful ascent of Denali{Mt McKinley} North America's highest mountain was achieved by Alaskan missionary Hudson Stuck and Harry Karstens
1965
Sony Corp introduced home video tape recorder priced at $995
1975
Sony Corp introduced Betamax video cassette recorder priced at $2,295
2012
16th century archeology remains of the Curtin Theatre where some of William Shakespeare's plays were 1st performed are found under a London pub


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 8th

1924 Japan Elections*
The Japanese Cabinet has resigned as a result of the party being defeated in elections.

*1953 Supreme Court Ruling*
The Supreme Court ruled that restaurants and bars in Washington D.C. are required to serve African-American customers.
*
1965 Vietnam US Pledges Support*
America's position on support for the South Vietnamese government changes when the state department issues a statement that American forces would be available for combat support together with Vietnamese forces when and if necessary.
*
1967 Israel Six-Day War*
During the Six-Day War, Israeli aircraft and torpedo boats attack the USS Liberty in international waters off Egypt's Gaza Strip.

*1972 Cruise Missiles*
The Pentagon has announced plans to develop a completely new type of Nuclear Missile that could be launched from a submarine and flown like an aircraft flying below 500 ft to avoid radar detection to reach its target, this is part of the ongoing Cruise Missile development.


----------



## moviequeen1

1783
 Laki Volcano in southern Iceland begins 8 month eruption killing 10,000 people causing widespread famine throughout Asia,Europe
1824
Noah Cushing from Quebec patents washing machine
1963
American Heart Association is the 1st agency to campaign against cigarettes
2018
at the Oak Ridge National Lab in Tenn,IBM& NVida introduce the world's most powerful super computer,Summit which can process 200,000 trillion calculations per second


----------



## Tish

This day in History June 9th

1934 USA Donald Duck
Donald Duck makes his first film appearance, in The Wise Little Hen, a short by Walt Disney.

1930 USA Mobster Hit
Jake Lingle, a reporter at the Chicago Tribune, was shot and killed today at the Illinois Central train station as part of a gangland hit as the reporter knew to much about the Gangs operating in Chicago.

1943 USA Car Tax Registration
Automobile Tax Stamps will go on sale tomorrow costing $5.00 all cars must display a tax stamp by July 1st, also all applications for Ration Books 3 must be in the mail by tomorrow.

1943 USA Federal Income Tax Changes
New laws are passed which require employers to withhold federal taxes from weekly paychecks. This changed the earlier format where taxes were paid in one lump sum at the end of each year, and has been called "Pay As You Go tax."

1953 USA Tornadoes Hit Flint, Michigan
A series of 6 Tornadoes hit the area of Flint in Michigan and parts of Ohio yesterday killing over 140 people and leaving billions of dollars in property damage.


----------



## moviequeen1

1891
one of the most famous composer/lyricists in 20th century American popular music was born on this day,Cole Porter..He wrote songs for Broadway/film a few of his classic songs are:
"Night&Day',"I Get a Kick Out of You',"In The Still of the Night'.'I Love Paris',Begin the Beguine',"Too Darn Hot','Lets Do It'
1931
1st rocket powered aircraft design was patented by rocket pioneer,Robert H. Goddard
1973
horse,Secretariat with jockey Ron Turcott wins Triple Crown for the 1st time in 25 yrs.The previous winner was Citation in 1948
2014
actress, Laverne Cox becomes the 1st transgender person to appear on the cover of 'Time'Magazine


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 10th

US Naval Dirigible*
The US Naval Dirigible made a forced landing on a San Diego high School Campus after the underwork collapsed under the Air Ship and narrowly missed the school flagpole.

*1940 Norway Surrenders To Germany*
Two months after starting the invasion of Norway Germany gains full control when Norway surrenders. One other interesting fact is that the word Quisling came from the name of the Norwegian minister of defense Vidkun Quisling.
*
1940 Italy Declares War on France and Great Britain*
Italy declares war on France and Great Britain.

*1947 Sweden SAAB First Car Produced*
Saab a supplier of military aircraft before and during World War II produces their first car in an attempt to diversify the model 92 prototype.
*
1961 USA President Kennedy*
After injuries sustained while on a trip to Canada President Kennedy's back injury is improving although he is still using crutches to get around.


----------



## moviequeen1

1692
Bridget Bishop 1st female to be hanged for witchcraft in Salem,Mass
1847
Chicago Tribune newspaper begins publication
1935
Dr Bob Smith and Bill Wilson founded Alcoholics Annoymous one of the best known self help groups
There are branches around the world with estimated membership over 2million
2003
NASA's 'The Spirit Rover' is launched begins exploring on planet,Mars


----------



## Tish

*Today in History June 11th*

1944 The five Allied landing groups, made up of some 330,000 troops, converge in Normandy.

1959 The "Hovercraft," has its official launch at the Solent on the South Coast of England.

1979 Film star John Wayne, also known as the "Duke," died of cancer.

2001 Timothy McVeigh executed by lethal injection for bombing Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City.

2009 The World Health Organization declares H1N1 influenza strain, referred to as "swine flu," as a global pandemic.


----------



## moviequeen1

1776
The Continental Congress with members Thomas Jefferson,John Adams,Benjamin Franklin,Robert Livingston,Roger Sherman creates committee to draft a Declaration of Independence
1895
Charles Duryea patents a gas driven automobile
1947
WWII sugar rationing ends in U.S. started on May 28,1942
1962
brothers John&Clarence Agin along with fellow inmate,Frank Morris escape from Alcatraz Prison,only three to do so
2019
NY Times reveals an estimated 500,000 song titles including master recordings of Chuck berry,Ella Fitzgerald,Louis Armstrong were destroyed in 2008 at Universal Studio warehouse  backlot fire in Los Angeles


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 12th

1917 Greece King Constantine I*
King Constantine I of Greece, abdicates his throne in the face of pressure from Britain and France and internal opponents.

*1922 USA Ferris Wheel*
An unusual Hurricane and Tornadoes hit the New York Metropolitan Area causing billions of dollars in damage and loss of life. The storm hit suddenly and in Clasons Point a pleasure park near city Island a Ferris wheel with a large number of young riders broke away from it's mountings and crashed to the ground.

*1929 Mexico Students*
2000 Students on strike take over the main building of the Mexican National University. The students held hostages and put a red flag over the building. They demanded the university rector to resign, but he refused. Eventually the students let the hostages go, but they still kept guard over the building.

*1935 USA Ella Fitzgerald*
At age 17, Ella Fitzgerald recorded her first songs - "Love and Kisses" and "I'll Chase the Blues Away." They came to be big hits for her.

*1942 World War II Coral Sea*
The news of A great Naval Battle between Naval forces from the United States and Japan in the Coral Sea between March 19th and May 9th resulted in the loss of the US aircraft carrier Lexington and 2 other US ships and the loss of 15 ships from the Japanese Navy. The naval battle is considered a major win for the US Navy.


----------



## moviequeen1

1665
New Amsterdam became an English colony was renamed New York after English Duke of York
1849
Lewis Haslett in Louisville, Kentucky patents the gas mask
1917
 U.S. Secret Service expands its protection of President to include family members
1939
Baseball Hall of Fame is dedicated in Cooperstown,NY
1987
 Pres Ronald Reagan standing in front of the Berlin Wall challenges Russian leader,Mikhail Gorbachev to'tear down this wall'


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 13th*

1933 Great Depression Home Owners Refinancing Act passed in Congress.

1944 Germany V1 rockets/Doodlebugs crash on London.

1966 Chief Justice Earl Warren delivered The Supreme Court landmark Miranda vs. Arizona decision, establishing the Miranda rights.

1991 Boris Yeltsin won the first Russian election for Russia's first popularly-elected president.


----------



## moviequeen1

1854
Anthony Faas in Philadelphia patents the 1st U.S. accordion by making improvements to the keyboard,enchancing the sound
1966
U.S. Supreme Court 's  Miranda vs Arizona decision.An Arizona resident,Ernesto Miranda was arrested after victim ID him as her assailant.The cops never informed him of this 5th Amendent right  against  self incrimination or his 6th Amendment right to have atty present.The court established all criminal suspects must be advised of these rights after being arrested&before interrogation which is now standard police procedure
1977
NYTimes begins publishing excerpts of the Pentagon Papers which were classified documents about  history of U.S. in Vietnam
1994
a jury in Alaska blames recklessness by Exxon,Capt Joseph Hazelwood for the Exxon Valdez spill.It allowed victims of oil spill to seek $ 15 bil in damages


----------



## Pam

13th June

1842 Queen Victoria travelled by train for the first time, from Slough to Paddington, accompanied by Prince Albert. A special coach had been built earlier, but the Queen had been reluctant to try this new form of travel. On her first journey, the engine driver was assisted by the great civil engineer, Isambard Kingdom Brunel.

1974 Prince Charles gave his maiden speech in the House of Lords. It was the first such royal speech in 90 years.

1981 17 year old Marcus Sarjeant was arrested for shooting a replica gun at the Queen as she rode past crowds in London during the Trooping of the Colour ceremony. Sarjeant was prosecuted under the Treason Act 1842 and was sentenced to five year's imprisonment.

2013 A  man was given a warning after he dialled 999 to complain about a prostitute's looks. A police spokesperson said "The caller claimed that the woman had made out that she was better looking than she actually was and he wished to report her for breaching the Sale of Goods Act."


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 14th*

1940 German tanks rolled into Paris and took control of the city.

1942 Anne Frank began her diary after she received it for her 13th birthday.

1954 President Eisenhower signed a bill to add the words "under God" to the United States Pledge of Allegiance.

1954 Atomic Emergency Civil Defense Drill.

1982 The Falkland Islands War ended after 6 weeks when Argentina surrendered to Great Britain.


----------



## moviequeen1

1777
U.S. Contiential Congress adopts Stars&Stripes flag which was designed by Frances Hopkinson
1938
Dorothy Lathrop wins the 1st Caldecott Medal for her illustrations in the children's picture book'Animals in the Bible' written by Helen Dean Fish
1940
Auschwitz Concentration Camp opens in Nazi controlled Poland
2012
the world's 1st stem cell assisted vein transplant done by Swedish doctors on a 10 yr old girl


----------



## Pam

14th June

1381 Richard II met leaders of Wat Tyler's Peasants' Revolt on Blackheath. The Tower of London was stormed by rebels who entered without resistance. The revolt later came to be seen as the beginning of the end of serfdom in England.

1789 English Captain William Bligh and 18 others, cast adrift from the HMS Bounty, reach the island of Timor after travelling nearly 4,000 miles in a small boat.

1822 Englishman Charles Babbage proposed an automatic, mechanical calculator (he called it a difference engine). He is considered a 'father of the computer' and is credited with inventing the first mechanical computer that eventually led to more complex designs.

1919 at 14.13 GMT, Captain John Alcock and Lt Arthur Whitten-Brown took off from Newfoundland on the first non-stop transatlantic flight to Galway, Ireland, in a Vickers Vimy.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 15th

1904 U.S.A. The General Slocum*
An excursion steamer The General Slocum, carrying more than 1,300 people from St. Mark's German Lutheran Church for their 17th annual Sunday school picnic burst into flames on New York's East River with the loss of over 1000 lives.

*1917 U.S.A. Espionage Act is passed*
The Espionage Act is passed by the U.S. Congress, creating harsh penalties for anyone found to be interfering with the United States war efforts through the sharing of information to the country's enemies.

*1920 U.S.A. Lynching*
A mob of 5,000 people lynched three African-American men in Duluth, Minnesota, who were jailed for the alleged rape of a 17 year old white woman.

*1927 U.S.A. Ku Klux Klan*
The growth of the Ku Klux Klan in the southern states and the increase in floggings of Negroes including women and children by the Klan has many in the north demanding the Klan be disbanded, in the latest incident in Gainsville Georgia a woman and her son were dragged from their bed and taken out of town where they were flogged and told to leave the area or more would follow, when admitted to the hospital 82 lash marks were found on the woman's body.
*
1935 U.S.A. New Deal Legislation*
In a rush to try and get President Roosevelt New Deal Legislation Passed both houses of Congress were called in on a Saturday.


----------



## Pam

15th June

1215 King John agreed to put his royal seal on the Magna Carta, or Great Charter of English liberties, at Runnymede, near Windsor. The document was the first to be forced onto an English king by a group of his subjects.

1381 Wat Tyler - leader of the Peasants' Revolt, was killed at Smithfield in London. Richard II had agreed to meet the leaders of the revolt and listen to their demands. What was said between Tyler and the king is largely conjecture but by all accounts the unarmed Tyler was suddenly attacked without warning and killed by the Lord Mayor of London, Sir William Walworth and John Cavendish, a member of the king's group.

1860 British nurse, Florence Nightingale, famous for tending British wounded during the Crimean War, opened a school for nurses at St Thomas's hospital in London.


----------



## moviequeen1

1924
Ford Motor Company manufactures its 10 millionth automobile
1940
WWII: France surrenders to Nazi Germany as German troops occupy Paris
1974
Simon&Schuster publishing house release Washington Post reporters,Bob Woodward&Carl Bernstien's book'All The President's Men' which details their investigation of Watergate Scandal
1996
legendary jazz singer,Ella Fitzgerald died age 79,over her 6 decades of performing&recording she made an impact on music world.She was the 1st African American  woman to win a Grammy,won 12 more during her career
2018
physicist,Stephen Hawking's ashes are  interred in Westminster Abbey in London between the remains of Isaac Newton,Charles Darwin


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 16th

1884 First US Roller Coaster*
The first American roller coaster (switchback railway) in America opens at Coney Island, in Brooklyn, New York.

*1933 U.S.A. First Parts Of New Deal Legislation Signed*
The first of the New Deal Initiatives for US recovery (bank, rail, and industry bills and initiating farm aid) are signed into law by President Roosevelt.

*1958 Hungary Uprising*
The leader of the anti-Soviet uprising in Hungary Imre Nagy against Soviet Rule is hung for treason after The Soviet Union took back control of the country in the preceding November after sending in 200,000 troops and 2,500 tanks to regain control.

1961 France Rudolf Nureyev Defects
Rudolf Nureyev, the world-renowned dancer from the Soviet Union's Kirov Opera Ballet Company, defects during a stopover in Paris.

*1965 Vietnam US Troop Increase*
A further 21,000 U.S. troops are to be sent to Vietnam as part of the continuing commitment of the United States support, the total of US military personnel exceeded 540,000 by 1969.


----------



## moviequeen1

1893
German-American,F.W. Rueckheim introduces 'Cracker Jack' brand food snack which consists of carmel coated popcorn with peanuts
1903
Pepsi Cola company forms,will become long time rival of Coca- Cola
1933
U.S. Federal Deposit Insurance Corp {FDIC} debuts
1967
50,000 people attend the 1st day of the Monterey International Pop Festival-start of the'Summer of Love'
2017
Amazon announces its buying Whole Foods for $13.7 billion


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 17th

1885 U.S.A. Statue of Liberty*
The French gift to the United States to mark the Centennial of the American Declaration of Independence From Great Britain "The Statue of Liberty" arrives in New York City aboard the French ship Isere.

*1934 Cuba ABC Society Members*
Twelve people die and another fifty-one are injured during an attack on a parade. 30,000 ABC society members marched through the streets of Havana and as they reached Prado boulevard the radical guerrillas attacked. The guerrillas carefully planned their attack and opened fire on the paraders. The ABC marchers returned fire but casualties were still inflicted.

*1940 France Surrenders To Germany*
France surrenders to Germany but many thousands flee to England to continue the fight or join the French Underground Resistance.

*1947 U.S.A. Universal Military Training*
President Truman declares that universal military training is necessary for the fight against totalitarian nations.

*1948 U.S.A. DC-6 Plane Crash*
A United Airlines DC-6, flying from San Diego to New York, crashed in Pennsylvania as it attempted an emergency landing.


----------



## moviequeen1

1837
chemist Charles Goodyear receives his 1st rubber patent
1885
The Statue of Liberty arrives in New York harbor as a gift of friendship from France to America It arrived dismantled with 350 individual pieces made out of copper&iron.It was designed by French sculptor,Frederic-Auguste Barthodi who  modeled her features after his mother.Today its  considered one of the greatest American monuments,stands for international symbol of freedom&democracy
1901
The College Board introduces the 1st standardized test,forerunner of SAT
1971
Carole King's album'Tapestry' goes to #1 in U.S. stays there for 15 weeks


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 18*

1948 Columbia Records publicly unveiled its new long-playing phonograph record, the 33 1/3, in New York City.

1976 The Soweto uprising began in South Africa.

1979 President Jimmy Carter and Soviet leader Leonid Brezhnev sign the Salt-II agreement.

2000 Tiger Woods wins the 100th US Open at Pebble Beach, California winning by an unheard of 15 strokes.


----------



## moviequeen1

1682
English quaker/philosopher,William Penn founder of Philadelphia in Pennsylvania Colony
1967
the last day of Monterey International Pop Festival in Calif,features the 1st U.S. appearances by Otis Redding,Janis Joplin,Jimi Hendrix
1983
NASA's 7th Shuttle Mission,Challenger 2 launches Sally Ride, 1st U. S. female astronaut into space


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 19th*

1905 The world's first nickelodeon opened.

1923 Walls of lava one mile wide descended from Mount Etna towards the town of Lingauglossa in Italy and buried the town.

1953 Julius and Ethel Rosenberg are executed at Sing Sing Prison.

1968 50,000 people participated in "The Poor Peoples March" organized by Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## moviequeen1

1905
450 people attended the opening day of the world's 1st Nickelodeon in Pittsburgh,PA, in a small  storefront with only 96 seats. The name is a combination of the 5 cent admission cost,,Greek word for theatre.It offered live vaudeville acts&short films
1934
The Federal Communications Commission{FCC} was created
1956
The comedy team of Lewis&Martin,Jerry Lewis&Dean Martin break up after 10 years,16 films
1978
cartoonist Jim Davis' "Garfield' 1st appears as a comic strip
2018
The last original member from the 1907 Dow Jones Index, General Electric is dropped


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 20th*

1893 A jury in New Bedford, Mass., found Lizzie Borden innocent of the ax murders of her father and stepmother.

1910 The First Father's Day was celebrated for the first time in Spokane, Washington

1963 Hot Line established between US and Soviet Union.

1975 The summer blockbuster movie "Jaws" is released.

1977 Crude oil from North Alaska began flowing through the trans-Alaska pipeline to the port of Valdez, Alaska.


----------



## Pam

20th June

1214 The University of Oxford received its charter. Oxford is the second oldest surviving university in the world (Bologna in Italy is the oldest) and the oldest in the English speaking world.

1756 In India, the night of the infamous 'Black Hole of Calcutta' where more than 140 British soldiers and civilians were placed in a small prison cell - 18 feet by 14 feet - by the Nawab of Bengal. The following morning only 23 emerged alive.

1819 The US vessel SS Savannah arrived at Liverpool. She was the first steam propelled vessel to cross the Atlantic, although most of the journey was made under sail.

1887 On Queen Victoria's Golden Jubilee, Buffalo Bill Cody stage a Royal Command performance of his famous Wild West Show, and four European kings boarded the original Deadwood coach driven by Cody.

1949 American tennis player 'Gorgeous' Gussie Moran caused a sensation at Wimbledon Championships by wearing lace trimmed pants under a short skirt.


----------



## moviequeen1

1782
U. S. Congress offically adopts Great Seal of America which  features a bald eagle holding 13 arrows in its left talon,olive branch in its right.The scroll in its mouth reads'E Pluribus Unum' meaning'out of many,one'
1840
Samuel Morse patents his telegraph
1949
Pres.Harry Truman signs the CIA{Central Intelligence Agency} Act which allowed the agency to secretly fund intelligence operations
1960
Sheila Scott becomes the 1st British female pilot to complete  around the world solo flight
2016
Rome elects its 1st&youngest female mayor,Virginia Raggi,age 37


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 21st

1877 U.S.A. Molly Maguires*
Ten members of the Irish Miners Group The "Molly Maguires" were hanged for murder, the hangings bought about an end to the group as members now feared for their lives and loved ones' lives. 

*1916 Mexico Pancho Villa*
A U.S. military expedition against Mexican revolutionary Pancho Villa brings the United States and Mexico closer to war when Mexican government troops attack U.S. Brigadier General John J. Pershing's force at Carrizal, Mexico.
*
1945 US troops take Okinawa*
Following a long and bloody battle that started on April 1st and lasting nearly 3 months, US troops take control of the Japanese island of Okinawa.
*
1942 Libya General Erwin Rommel*
General Erwin Rommel takes control of the British Allied garrison at Tobruk, Libya, taking more than 30,000 prisoners.
*
1963 France NATO Withdraw*
The French navy is withdrawn from the North Atlantic fleet of the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO).

*1963 Vatican Pope Paul VI*
Pope Paul VI crowned the 262nd head of the Roman Catholic Church.


----------



## moviequeen1

1607
The 1st Protestant Episcopal parish in America was established in Jamestown
1805
The Great Stone Face Profile aka'Old Man in the Mountain "was discovered in the White Mountains in New Hampshire,.It came tumbling down on May 5th,2003
1879
Frank W. Woolworth opens his 1st successful 'Great 5 Cent Store' in Lancaster,PA
2020
a new archelogical discovery announced near Stonehedge of a large circle of shafts,surrounding a village 2500 BC.Its the largest prehistoric structure in Britain


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 22nd*

1937 Joe Louis won the world heavyweight boxing title and defeated Jim Braddock in an eighth-round knockout.

1941 Germany launched Operation Barbarossa, the invasion of Russia.

1944 President Franklin D. Roosevelt signed the GI Bill of Rights.

1970 President Nixon signed a bill to lower the voting age to 18 for all federal, state, and local elections.


----------



## Pam

22nd June

1535 Cardinal John Fisher was beheaded on Tower Hill, London, for refusing to acknowledge Henry VIII as head of the Church of England.

1611 Henry Hudson, English navigator, was cast adrift with some of his crew after a mutiny in the bay that now bears his name. It was the last time they were seen alive.

1802 Britain's Health and Morals of Apprentices Act limited cildren to a maximum twelve hour working day whilst under nines were banned from the mills.

1911 The Coronation of George V and Mary of Tech, the queen consort.


----------



## moviequeen1

1932
U. S. Congress approves of 'Linbergh Act' which makes kidnapping a federal offense
1955
Walt Disney's animated movie,'Lady&The Tramp' is released.Its the 1st animated movie to be filmed in Cinemascope wide screen.The critics didn't think it was good,it made $6.5 million 1st weekend,has become a beloved film over the yrs
1984
Richard Branson's 'Virgin Atlantic Airways starts operations.Its 1st flight was from Gatwick to Newwark NJ
2008
 comic writer/comedian,George Carlin dies of heart failure at 71.His 1st solo TV appearance was in 1962 on 'The Tonight Show' starring Johnny Carson,back then he was a clean cut comic.In '70 ,he reinvented himself to be a sharp social critic/commentator,appealed to younger,hipper audience often using profanity.His famous  routine'7 Words You Cant Say on TV" was banned by the FCC 
In'75,he debuted as host of Saturday Night Live,2 yrs later he starred in the 1st of 14 comedy specials on HBO,continued to perform his specials/live comedy shows until his death


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 23rd*

1931 Wiley Post and his navigator, Harold Gatty, took off for a record-breaking round-the-world flight in a single-engine airplane.

1989 The movie Batman opened in theaters, starring Michael Keaton and Jack Nicholson.

1999 Landmark Tobacco Settlement agreed.

2000 Fire at the Childers Palace Backpackers Hostel in Childers, Queensland, Australia left 15 backpackers dead.


----------



## Pam

23rd June

1757 British troops, commanded by Robert Clive, won the Battle of Plassey in Bengal, laying the foundations of the British Empire in India.

1940 The BBC's Music While You Work programme was first broadcast on radio to brighten up the lives of munitions workers doing boring factory jobs.

1951 Guy Burgess and Donald MacLean, missing diplomats, fled to the USSR as Russian spies before the British authorities had the opportunity to arrest them for spying. They 'surfaced' in Moscow in 1956.

2016 The EU Referendum. The UK voted to leave the European Union.


----------



## moviequeen1

1868
Christopher Latham Sholes patents the typewriter
1894
The International Olympic Committee {IOC} is founded in Sorbone,France
1972
Title IX of the 1972 Federal Education Amendments was made into landmark law,.It was historic because the law now says any school that receives federal funded money must provide fair&equal treatment of the sexes in all areas including training programs&athletics.It starts in elementary through college. Before Title IX,female athletes had few opportunities
2018
12 boys&their soccer coach who had been exploring a cave in Thailand not realizing about the monsoon  flooding were trapped there for 9 days. An international team of divers found them,took another 8 days to rescue them all


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 24th

1901 France Pablo Picasso*
The first major exhibition of Pablo Picasso's artwork opens at a gallery on Paris' rue Lafitte, a street known for its prestigious art galleries.

*1941 Italy Freezes US Assets*
Following the American decisions to freeze all Axis Assets, closing Italian Consulates, and forbidding Italians from leaving the United States, the Italian Government has put similar restrictions in place for Americans in Italy also closing consulates and freezing US assets.
*
1948 Germany Soviet Blockade West Berlin*
Soviets blockade West Berlin when they block off all land and water routes between West Germany and West Berlin. This prompts the United States and Great Britain to organize the massive Berlin airlift.

*1957 U.S.A. Obscenity Ruling*
The United States Supreme Court ruled that obscenity is not protected by the First Amendment to the Constitution, which guarantees free speech and freedom of the press.
*
1969 U.S.A. Master Charge Card*
More merchants are accepting the new Master Charge Card.


----------



## moviequeen1

1853
Pres. Franklin Pierce signs Gadsden Purchase buying 29,670 sq miles from Mexico for $10 mil.The area  today is Southern Arizona,New Mexico
1902
U.S. businessman,George Dayton founder of Goodfellow Dry Goods Store in Minneapolis.The store's name is known today as Target
1993
Yale computer scientist,Dr David Gelernter was seriously injured when he received a package that exploded after he opened it.He lost sight in one eye,hearing in one ear,part of his right hand. The package was sent by Ted Kaczynski 'the Unabomber',who was arrested by authorities in 1996
2016
British Prime minister,David Cameron resigns after U.K. votes to leave the European Union


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 25th*

1876 Custer's Last Stand during the Battle of the Little Bighorn.

1943 Major General Dwight D. Eisenhower took command as Supreme Allied Commander in Europe.

1950 North Korea attacked South Korea starting the Korean War.

1967 The Beatles recorded "All You Need Is Love" in front of an international television audience.


----------



## moviequeen1

1867
1st barbed wire patented by Lucien B. Smith in Ohio
1876
Battle of Little Big Horn: Sioux Indian chiefs,Crazy Horse&Sitting Bull defeated U.S. Army 7th troops under Lt George Armstrong Custer in bloody battle near Montana's Little Bighorn River.  They had been resisting U.S. gov'ts efforts to confine their people to the reservations.Custer&all 210 soldiers were killed,its famously known as'Custer's Last Stand'
1950
The Korean War starts when North Korea invade South Korea
1978
The 1st use of 'rainbow' flag, symbol of'Gay Pride' made by Gilbert Baker at a march in San Francisco
2014
U.S. Supreme Court rules police can't examine the digital contents of a cell phone without a court order


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 26th*

1906 The first French Grand Prix, the first race of its kind to be held anywhere, was staged in Le Mans.

1945 50 nations signed the United Nations Charter, establishing the world body as a means of helping to stop another World War.

1948 United States began a massive airlift of food, water, and medicine to the citizens of West Berlin.

1959 The St. Lawrence Seaway had its official opening.

1963 President John F. Kennedy made a famous speech in front of the Berlin Wall when he declared to the crowd, “Ich bin ein Berliner.”

2009 Michael Jackson (the King of Pop) died.


----------



## moviequeen1

1498
the toothbrush is invented in China using boar bristles
1934
Pres Franklin Roosevelt signs the Federal Credit Union Act which establishes Credit Unions
1974
The 1st Universal Product Code aka' Bar Code' was scanned on a multi pack of Juicy Fruit Gum at a Ohio grocery store.The code was invented by IBM engineer,George Laurer.It orignally was circles but too many printing presses smeared the ink.It was later  changed to vertical bar-shaped lines which printed perfectly
1997
"Harry Potter and The Philosopher Stone" by author JK Rowling,the 1st book in  the best selling series about a boy wizard is published. There would be 6 more books all made into successful movies


----------



## Alligatorob

I always like this thread, it is fun to look for things I can relate to a bit, like:


moviequeen1 said:


> The 1st Universal Product Code aka' Bar Code' was scanned on a multi pack of Juicy Fruit Gum at a Ohio grocery store.The code was invented by IBM engineer,George Laurer.It orignally was circles but too many printing presses smeared the ink.It was later changed to vertical bar-shaped lines which printed perfectly


This is true, it was invented in the late 40s, but not turned into something practical until the early 70s.  That was done by Battelle Memorial Institute in Columbus, Ohio.  And that first Juicy Fruit scan was done at a supermarket in Troy, Ohio, using the Battelle technology.  I know this because I worked for Battelle for 10 years.  Nothing to do with the barcode thing, but Battelle was quite proud of it and let everyone who would listen know.


Tish said:


> *1916 Mexico Pancho Villa*
> A U.S. military expedition against Mexican revolutionary Pancho Villa brings the United States and Mexico closer to war when Mexican government troops attack U.S. Brigadier General John J. Pershing's force at Carrizal, Mexico.


Back in the 70s I visited Pancho Villa's home in Chihuahua Mexico.  His widow was still living at the time and I got to meet her, she was quite old.  I think the tours of the home were her income.  The thing I most remember was seeing the car he was in when assassinated, it was impressively bullet ridden; even 50 years after the event you could still see dried blood.  He was an impressive, if violent, guy his "invasion" of New Mexico was one of the few foreign incursions on US territory, since the British in the war of 1812 anyway.

Thanks for these posts!


----------



## moviequeen1

Alligatorob said:


> I always like this thread, it is fun to look for things I can relate to a bit, like:
> 
> This is true, it was invented in the late 40s, but not turned into something practical until the early 70s.  That was done by Battelle Memorial Institute in Columbus, Ohio.  And that first Juicy Fruit scan was done at a supermarket in Troy, Ohio, using the Battelle technology.  I know this because I worked for Battelle for 10 years.  Nothing to do with the barcode thing, but Battelle was quite proud of it and let everyone who would listen know.
> 
> Back in the 70s I visited Pancho Villa's home in Chihuahua Mexico.  His widow was still living at the time and I got to meet her, she was quite old.  I think the tours of the home were her income.  The thing I most remember was seeing the car he was in when assassinated, it was impressively bullet ridden; even 50 years after the event you could still see dried blood.  He was an impressive, if violent, guy his "invasion" of New Mexico was one of the few foreign incursions on US territory, since the British in the war of 1812 anyway.
> 
> Thanks for these posts!


Hi Alligatorob,thanks for your comments.I created this thread 3 yrs ago, feel free to post here anytime  without pictures .Another poster started a different history thread with pictures this yr Sue


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 27th

1929 U.S.A. New Immigration Laws*
New Immigration laws come into place next week with an increased number of immigrants from England and Ireland but a decrease from many other countries in Latin America and Mexico where many of the quotas are already used up for the year.

*1940 World War II Enigma Machine*
Germany started using their most sophisticated coding machine, Enigma, to transmit information, and a team in England headed by some of the best mathematical brains set about breaking the code, and by the time of the German invasion of Poland the code was broken and all messages that the Germans still believed were secure were decoded by the allies.

*1944 Cherbourg Liberated By Allies*
Allied forces liberate Cherbourg was the first step to liberating France and the beginning of the end of World War II.

*1957 Nigeria Promised Independence*
Nigeria is the largest colony in the commonwealth that does not have independence and the British Government has promised independence after free elections have been held in Nigeria.
*
1957 Great Britain Smoking and Lung Cancer Linked*
A report by the British Medical Research Council has found there is a direct link between smoking and lung cancer, and the British government will launch an educational campaign to raise awareness on the dangers of smoking. Tobacco firms who sell cigarettes have rejected the findings saying they are merely a 'matter of opinion'.


----------



## moviequeen1

1898
Canadian/American Joshua Slocum becomes the 1st person to sail around the world in a 37 foot fishing boat he had rebuilt called'Spray'.It took him 3 yrs to complete after leaving Boston,Mass returning to Newport,Rhode Island
1929
The 1st color TV demostration was performed by Bell Laboratories in NYC
1977
U.S. Supreme Court in a 5-4 decision allowed lawyers to advertise
1985
'Route 66"an  iconic cross-country road one of  the original highways in the U.S. highway system is decertified after 59 yrs.It started in Chicago,Illinois ended in Santa Monica,Calif,measuring 2,200 miles thru 8 states.All the signs were taken down after it was decertified


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 28th

1837 Queen Victoria Coronation*
Queen Victoria moves to Buckingham Palace, and the coronation takes place at Westminster Abbey
*
1919: Germany signs the Treaty of Versailles with the Allies, officially ending World War I 

1940 England Free French Forces*
Following the German occupation of France General Charles De Gaulle, set up headquarters in England for free French Forces and is recognized as the Leader.
*
1952 South Africa Nelson Mandela Jailed*
Police struck at the heart of the resistance to segregation by throwing top jailing the leaders of the movement for crossing forbidden race barriers the leaders included Nelson Mandela.
*
1958 Algeria Political Prisoners Released*
With tensions increasing in Algeria and the call by Muslim nationalists for independence. General Charles de Gaulle has announced the release of 30 Algerian political prisoners prior to local elections in Algeria, and a referendum of all French citizens on changes to the constitution which may well include additional independence for Algeria.


----------



## moviequeen1

1776
the final draft of Declaration of Independence was submitted to Contential Congress
1846
the saxaphone was patented by Antoine-Joseph'Adolfe' Sax
1904
the largest martitime loss of life since the Titantic happened with SS Norge which ran aground&sunk off Rockall,North Atlantic.All 635 aboard lost their lives
1935
Pres. Franklin Roosevelt orders a federal gold vault to be built at Fort Knox,Kentucky
2018
a power company uncovers a Neolithic wooden trackway 2,300 yrs old in Suffolk,England.Its one of the largest archelogical digs in Europe at 16,000 sq meters


----------



## Pam

28th June

1829 The first policeman to be murders in Britain was Constable Joseph Grantham. He went to the aid of a woman involved in a fight between drunken men and when he fell, all three proceeded to kick him to death.

1914 Archduke Franz Ferdinanad of Austria and his wife Sophie were killed by a Bosnian Serb nationalist during an official visit to the Bosnian capital of Sarajevo. The killings sparked a chain of events that led to the outbreak of World War I.

1950 A novice US team beat the highly fancied English players 1-0 in the first round of the World Cup in Brazil.

2004 The US handed sovereignty back to Iraq in a low key ceremoney in Baghdad.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 29th

1925 Santa Barbara Earthquake*
The picturesque Santa Barbara was rocked by an earthquake causing heavy loss of life when the dam burst and water mains burst to cause some of the areas of the city to be flattened. The quake was felt as far away as San Francisco and Los Angeles with many millions of dollars worth of damage across California, The earthquake was also felt in other states including Montana with more damage.
*
1936 U.S.A. Public Works Program*
3 million job programs launched as part of the relief and public works program the WPA average wage has been set at $25.00 per month, this was a major part of the bills passed in the 1930s to help the country during the Great Depression.

*1936 U.S.A. Drought Midwest*
Following the severe drought in the Midwest with a continuing lack of rain in the corn belt, many fear soaring food prices.

*1941 Germany Invades Russia*
German divisions make major advances on Leningrad, Moscow, and Kiev due to the surprise attack and the use of the Luftwaffe.

*1943 U.S.A. Manhattan Project*
Following problems between Manhattan Project physicist J. Robert Oppenheimer and General Leslie Groves, the military leader in charge of the project. President Roosevelt sent a letter to Oppenheimer congratulating him on the progress of the project and asking for his understanding of the conditions he and his fellow scientists were working under due to the strict security required on a project of this importance and magnitude.


----------



## Pam

29th June

1613 The original Globe Theatre in London burned down after a cannon was fired during a performance of a Shakespearean play and set fire to the straw roof. The theatre was totally destroyed, but rose again in June 1614, this time with a tiled roof. That theatre closed in 1642 and a modern reconstruction of the Globe opened in 1997.

1905 The Automobile Association (initially called Motorists' Mutual Association) was set up  by motorists angered by police harrassment and to warn drivers of speed traps.They organised teams of cyclists who, through a combination of signals and salutes, assisted drivers to stay safe on the roads and avoid punitive penalties.

1966 Barclays Bank introduced the Barclaycard - the UK's first credit card.

2001 The Government announced that a memorial fountain in honour of Diana, Princess of Wales, was to be built in London's Hyde  Park.


----------



## moviequeen1

1936
George M. Cohan becomes the 1st artist to be presented with the U.S. Congressional Gold Medal by Pres.Franklin Roosevelt for raising war morale
1943
Germany begins withdrawing UBoats from the North Atlantic in  anticipation of Allied invasion of Europe
1972
U. S. Supreme Court in a 5-4 decision rules the death penalty is cruel&unusual
2009
financier,Bernie Madoff is sentenced to 150 yrs in a maxium  U.S. prison for conducting a massive Ponzi scheme. He died in April 2021


----------



## Tish

*This day in History June 30th

1900 U.S.A. New Jersey Ships Fire*
A major fire broke out on a Pier in New Jersey (Pier 3 in Hoboken) engulfing 4 German ships that were docked and spreading to over 27 ships before the fire was bought under control.

*1931 U.S.A. Al Capone*
Al Capone's attorney has asked for and been granted a one-month period for Al Capone to put his business affairs in order and spend time with his family prior to sentencing for tax evasion and jail time.
*
1934 Germany Party Purge*
Adolf Hitler orders a purge of his own political party, assassinating hundreds of Nazis whom he believed had the potential to become political enemies in the future later known as the Night of the Long Knives.

*1936 U.S.A. Gone With The Wind*
The book Gone with the Wind is Published. In 1939 Gone With The Wind was made into the Oscar-Winning Film.

*1937 Hitler Tells American Businessmen No War*
Adolf Hitler meets a number of American Businessmen in Berlin and tells them there will be no war Germany can not afford a war and does not a war, most believe his sincere style.


----------



## Pam

30th June

1837 Punishment by pillory was finally abolished in Britain.

1894 London's Tower Bridge was officially opened to traffic by the Prince of Wales. After the ceremony the bascules were raised to allow a flotilla of ships and boats to sail down the Thames.

1937 The world's first emergency telephone number, 999, was introduced in London. 999 was chosen because it could be dialled on the old rotary dial telephones by placing a finger against the dial stop and rotating to the full extent three times, even in the dark or in dense smoke. This enable all users, including the visually impaired to easily dial the emergency  number.

1969 In preparation for his investiture as Prince of Wales the following day in Caernarfon, Prince Charles spent the night at Ruthin Castle.

1997 Britain handed back Hong Kong to China at midnight, when the 99 year lease expired.


----------



## moviequeen1

1859
French acrobat,Charles Blondin is 1st person to cross Niagara Falls on a tightrope
1896
William S. Hadley patents electric stove in U.S.


----------



## Tish

*This day in history July 1st*

1956 Congress passes the National Interstate and Defense Highways Act for the construction of 41,000 miles of Interstate Highways over a 20-year period

1963 Zip Code Introduced in the United States

1994 The PLO leader Yasser Arafat, has returned to Palestine after 27 years in exile.

1997 The Colonial flag of Hong Kong is lowered for the last time prior to hand over to China


----------



## moviequeen1

1863
free city mail delivery in 49 U. S. cities began,postage was 3 cents per oz
1867
The Dominion of Canada is formed with provinces, Nova Scotia,New Brunswick,Ontario&Quebec.John A. MacDonald is the 1st Prime Minister
1908
"SOS" distress signal becomes worldwide standard for help
1972
feminist magazine,'MS" founded by Gloria Steinheim its 1st issue has Wonder Woman on the cover
1979
Sony introduces the 'Walkman',the 1st portable cassette player


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 2nd

1934 Germany Hitler Purges Traitors*
Adolf Hitler conducts a purge of traitors in the Nazi party. Hundreds of people were executed after undergoing a 3-minute trial to face the charges of being traitors. Hitler seemingly secured his power in the nation by forcing the power from the conservatives. Vice-Chancellor von Papen, a conservative and critic of Nazi policies, was set to resign the next day.

*1937 Amelia Earhart Goes Missing*
Amelia Earhart and her navigator Frederick Noonan go missing during their attempt to fly around the world between New Guinea, and Howland Island, an island in the center of the Pacific Ocean. No trace of the aircraft including Earhart or Noonan was ever found.

*1945 US Bombs Japanese Cities*
The American Air Force drops over 1000 tons of explosives on each of four Japanese cities. The attack was carried out by nearly 600 B-29 Super fortresses at 3 am. The places that were hit were the Kure Naval Base, Shimonoseki port, Ube, and Kumamoto.

*1966 US Sinks North Vietnamese Torpedo Boats*
United States navy planes sink 3 North Vietnamese torpedo boats. The Vietnamese boats were set to attack an American destroyer, but the navy planes were able to repel the attack while only suffering some damage to one plane whose pilot made it back safely.
*
1982 U.S.A. Larry Walters*
Larry Walters using 45 helium-filled weather balloons to lift him and his lawn chair three miles high, he controlled his descent using a BB gun shooting holes in balloons to control his height.


----------



## moviequeen1

1850
Benjamin Lane patents gas mask with a breathing apparatus
1928
The 1st TV broadcasting station in U.S. Jenkins TV Corp with W3XK goes on the air
1979
suffragette,Susan B. Anthony dollar is issued, the 1st U.S. coin to honor a woman
2002
Steve Fossett becomes the 1st person to fly  solo non-stop around the world in a balloon


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 3rd

1922 U.S.A. Forest Fires Olympia and Seattle*
Forest fires in the state of Washington blaze through cities like Olympia and Seattle. The lumber companies throughout the state were in danger of significant losses to their industry unless heavy rains became a part of the forecast.

*1939 Japan China Conflict*
Dispatches report that Japanese and Soviet-sponsored Outer Mongolian troops to clash in the Manchoukuoan territory. Reports also disclosed that the Japanese offensive was in an effort to drive out Outer Mongolian troops back past the Khalka River.

*1940 British Destroy French Fleet*
Following the German invasion and occupation of France, French warships fled to the port of Mers-el-Kebir in Algeria. Britain gave the french Vichy government the options of the following for its French Navy.

1. Join British naval forces in the fight against Germany

2. Hand the ships over to British crews

3. Disarm the French Navy Ships

4. Scuttle the ships

The French refused, so Britain fearing the French Ships would be used by the Germans to help with an invasion of England circled the port with British Warships and opened fire on the French fleet, killing 1,250 French sailors, damaging the battleship Dunkerque and destroying the Bretagne and the Provence.

1957 Nikita Khrushchev Purges Opposition
Nikita Khrushchev takes control in the Soviet Union by purging his most serious opponents from positions of authority in government.
*
Children's Toys From The 1950s*
Children's toys offered a much wider range following the boom in babies' born, but toys were very much gender-designed with dolls, prams, dressmaking for girls toys and Cowboys and Indians, cars, and construction sets for boys.

*1958 U.S.A. Hurricanes Connie and Diane*
Following deadly floods caused by Hurricanes Connie and Diane in August 1955, President Eisenhower signs the Rivers and Harbors Flood Control Bill, allocating funds for the improvement of flood-control and water-storage systems including specific provisions for hurricane flood protection.


----------



## Pam

3rd July

1928 A policeman's  helmet and a bunch of roses were among the pictures shown on John Logie Baird's first colour television test transmission at Baird Studios in London.

1938 LNER locomotive No.4468 'Mallard' achieved the world speed record for a traction engine. A maximum speed of 126 mph was reached. Mallard was designed by Sir Nigel Gresley and was in service until 1963 when she was retired.

1952 The SS United States set sail on her maiden voyage to Southampton. During the voyage, the ship took the coveted Blue Riband away from the RMS Queen Mary, until that date the fastest passenger liner to cross the Atlantic.

1954 The end of food rationing in Britain - almost 9 years after the end of World War II. Smithfield Market in London opened at midnight instead of 6m to cope with the demand for meat.


----------



## moviequeen1

1863
The Battle of Gettysberg was the largest battle ever fought on American soil with major loss of life on both sides. 23,000 Union soldiers died,28,000 Confederate soldiers died.
1930
U. S. Veterans Adminstration was created
1985
movie,'Back to the Future' starring Michael J.Fox,Christopher Lloyd,directed by Robert Zemeckis was released.Its opening weekend take was $11.2 million.It was #1 highest grossing film worldwide for 1985 making $381.million Two sequels were made,# 2 came out in '89,# 3 in '90


----------



## Tish

*This Day in History July 4th*

1776 United States Declaration of Independence Signed

1946 The Philippines became a self-governing nation after 48 years of U.S. sovereignty

1954 Rationing of meat and bacon through the use of ration books ends bringing to an end rationing in Great Britain after 14 years

1959 A 49th star is added to the American flag to represent the new state of Alaska

1960 A 50th star is added to the American flag to represent the new state of Hawaii


----------



## moviequeen1

1817
in Rome,NY chief engineer, James Geddes begins construction on the Erie Canal one of the 1st engineering works in North America
1826
former U.S. Presidents, Thomas Jefferson,John Adams die within 5 hrs of each other on the 50th anniversary of the Declaration of Independence
1837
Grand Junction Railway,world's 1st long distance railway opens between Birmingham&Liverpool,Eng
1966
Pres. Lyndon Johnson signs Freedom of Information Act which provides  the public with access to federal agency records
2009
Statue of Liberty's Crown reopens to the public after 8 yrs due to security reasons after the World Trade Center attacks


----------



## Tish

*This day in history July 5th*

1946 The Bikini swimsuit ( a daring 2 piece swimming costume for ladies ) was introduced by French designer Louis Reard at a popular swimming pool in Paris.

1981 Riots in Toxteth, Liverpool

1996 The first cloning of an animal by scientists was revealed by the Roslin Institute in Scotland when DOLLY THE SHEEP was cloned from tissue taken from a 6-year-old ewe's udder.


----------



## Pam

5th July

1888 Three match girls were fired at the Bryant and May match factory in London for giving information about working conditions. The other 672 employees went on strike, a landmark for women workers in Britain that led to  the formation of a Matchgirls' Union.

1948 Britain's National Health Service came into operation when Aneurin Bevan, the Health Secretary, launched the NHS at the Park Hospital in Manchester. It was the climax of  a hugely ambitious plan to bring good healthcare to all. 

1979 The Queen presided over the 1000th annual open air sitting of the  Isle of Man's Parliament, Tynewald.
The Isle of Man has been a Crown Dependency of the United Kingdom since 1765. Tynwald is a direct legacy from the island's Viking ancestry, which dates back to 800AD.


----------



## moviequeen1

1865
Great Britain creates the world's 1st speed limit law
1937
Hormel Foods Corporation introduces luncheon meat,SPAM
1975
Arthur Ashe became 1st African-American to win Wimbledon's men's title defeating Jimmy Connors in 4 sets 6-1,6-1,5-7,6-4
1994
Amazon.com was founded by Jeff Bezos in Bellevue,Washington
2003
SARS{Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome}  Virus reportedly first appeared in China,then spread to 29 countries around the world.It caused severe respiratory problems,774 people died.It was contained in mid 2004


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 6th

1924 U.S.A. Meteor Shower*
A large Meteor Shower lands on Johnstown, Colorado with the largest weighing approximately 14 pounds.

*1942 Holland Anne Frank*
Anne Frank and her family take refuge in a secret sealed-off area of an Amsterdam warehouse to escape being sent to Nazi concentration camps.

*1944 Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey Circus*
A fire breaks out under the big top of the Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey Circus, killing 167 people and injuring 682 in Hartford, Connecticut.

*1953 East Germany Russian Firing Squads*
Russian firing squads have executed 46 East German police for taking part in the worker's revolt in East Germany against communist rule last month.

*1967 Biafra War With Nigeria*
After Biafra gains independence from Nigeria forces war breaks out between Nigeria and Biafra but Nigerian forces capture the provincial capital of Owerri and Biafra is forced to surrender.


----------



## moviequeen1

1858
Lyman Black patents shoe manufacturing machine
1945
Pres. Harry Truman signs executive order establishing Medal of Freedom Award which is given to individuals who have achieved great contributions to the U.S. and the world
1957
Althea Gibson becomes the 1st African American tennis player to win Wimbledon's Ladies Title.She defeated Darlene Hard 6-3,6-2
1976
The U.S. Naval Academy inducts 81 female cadets for the 1st time their history.In 1980,Elizabeth Anne Belzer becomes the 1st female member of the class to graduate along with 55 other women


----------



## Tish

*This day in history July 7th

1924 U.S.A. President Coolidge*
President Coolidge's 16-year-old son Calvin has died due to blood poisoning caused by a blister on his foot becoming infected.

*1930 U.S.A. Hoover Dam*
Construction begins on the Hoover Dam in the Black Canyon of the Colorado River, on the border between the U.S. states of Arizona and Nevada. As there was no town near the dam construction site workers and their families were housed in temporary camps. The original project was called the Boulder Dam but was dedicated later to the Hoover Dam in honor of President Hoover.

*1942 Poland Auschwitz Concentration Camp*
Heinrich Himmler, together with a physician, begins experimenting on women in the Auschwitz concentration camps.

*1958 U.S.A. Alaska Statehood Act*
The Alaska Statehood Act is signed by President Dwight Eisenhower. This will make Alaska the 49th State in January of the following year.
*
1969 Vietnam U.S. Troop Withdrawal*
The initial withdrawal of U.S. troops from South Vietnam begins with the withdrawal of the U.S. 9th Infantry Division, the first of 25,000 troops that were withdrawn in the first stage of the U.S. disengagement from the Vietnam war.


----------



## moviequeen1

1891
Marcellus Beery,an American Express employee,is granted 4 copyrights for what he called 'travelers cheque'
1967
The Doors single'Light My Fire" hits #1 on the music charts,stays there for 3 weeks
1981
Pres.Ronald Reagan nominates,Sandra Day O'Connor to be the 1st female U.S. Supreme Court Justice. In Sept she is confirmed 99-0
1985
German tennis player,Boris Becker becomes the youngest male age 17 to win Wimbledon Men's Title.He defeated South African,Kevin Curren 6-3,6-7,7-6,6-4


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> 1863
> The Battle of Gettysberg was the largest battle ever fought on American soil with major loss of life on both sides. 23,000 Union soldiers died,28,000 Confederate soldiers died.


My great great grandfather was a confederate soldier, and one of the few of Pickett's men to make it to the top.  Spent the rest of the war in a  Yankee POW camp.  I grew up hearing the story many many times, my grandfather went with him to the 50th reunion of the battle and had a lot of stories of that also.  William Daly Burchaell was my great great grandfather https://www.wikitree.com/wiki/Burtchaell-141 

Great thread!


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 8th

1889 U.S.A. Wall Street Journal*
The Wall Street Journal is first published by Dow Jones & Company created by Charles Dow, Edward Jones, and Charles Bergstresser. The original Journal featured stock and bond prices on the New York Stock Exchange but now covers U.S. and international business and financial news and issues with a worldwide daily circulation of more than 2 million.
*
1932 French Submarine Prominthee*
The French Submarine Prominthee sank while doing testing maneuvers in Cherbourg Harbor taking 66 crew members to a depth of 130 ft, poor conditions due to tide and strong winds are hampering attempts to locate the Submarine and it is thought unlikely any survivors will be found.

*1947 U.S.A. Mysterious Flying Disc*
There were a number of reports of a mysterious flying disc (spaceship) landing in Roswell, New Mexico. At first, reports were denied by the U.S. military, then a report appeared which stated they had been lucky enough to obtain one of the DISCS which was later denied. The debate whether an alien spacecraft actually landed in Roswell, New Mexico, still continues today with many believing it was a government cover-up.

*1954 Guatemala US-Backed Operation*
The US-backed Castillo Armas takes over as leader of Guatemala from the communist leader President Jacobo Arbenz Guzman and was considered a successful covert operation against international communism by the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA).

*1971 Northern Ireland Rioting*
The rioting is continuing in Londonderry with the latest rioting increasing following the use of nail bombs by rioters causing the British army to use live ammunition and firing on rioters and killing two.


----------



## moviequeen1

1777
Vermont introduces a new constitution prohibiting slavery
1870
U. S. Congress authorizes registration of trademarks
1913
Alfred Carlton Gilbert receives patent for his'Erector Set' which becomes one of the most popular toys of all time
1950
General Douglas McArthur named commander-in-chief of U.N. forces in Korea


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 9th

1932 U.S.A. Beer Bill Rejected Again*
A bill to legalize beer containing 3.2 percent alcohol was presented to the senate but was again rejected keeping the country dry for a further period.

*1941 UK Enigma Code Broken*
British cryptologists break the secret code (Enigma) used by the German army to direct ground-to-air operations on the Eastern front.

*1947 UK Princess Elizabeth*
Princess Elizabeth the future Queen of England announces her engagement to Lt. Philip Mountbatten.

*1966 U.S.A. Prison Riot*
Prisoners at Maryland Penitentiary rioted setting fire to a number of buildings, the riot was stopped in the end by authorities using tear gas on the 1200 inmates.


----------



## moviequeen1

1872
John Blondel of Maine receives patent for donut cutter
1877
The 1st offical lawn tennis Wimbledon tournament begins in England,men's only
1955
Bill Haley &The Comets recording of'Rock Around The Clock' tops U.S. music charts ,stays there for 8 weeks.Its considered one of the best singles of all time
1982
Michael Fagan breaks into Buckingham Palace,enters  Queen Elizabeth's bedroom.At the time this was a civil wrong,not  a criminal offense. He was arrested for stealing some wine, spent 3 months in a psychiatric hosptial.
2018
 U.S. coffee company,Starbucks announced it will stop using plastic straws by 2020,reducing use of more than 1 billion straws/yr


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 10th

1924 Brazil Rebels*
With each day the rebellion by well-armed rebels and guerrillas is gaining new converts in cities other than San Paulo with each day and many warn government forces are losing control of more areas.
*
1938 Aviator Howard Hughes*
Aviator Howard Hughes makes a record flight around the world. He completed the trip in just 91 hours, breaking the previous record by more than four days. Taking off from New York City in a Lockheed Super Electra he continued to Paris, Moscow, Omsk, Yakutsk, Anchorage, Minneapolis, ending back at New York City.
*
1940 Great Britain Luftwaffe Bombing*
The Germans Luftwaffe begin bombing raids against Great Britain, signaling the start of the Battle of Britain, the bombing continued over major Ports and cities across the UK for 3 months and the Royal Air Force (RAF) Spitfires and Hurricanes try to combat German Bf 109E while also trying to stop German Bombers (Junkers Ju 87) reaching their destinations to drop their bombs, the new introduction of Radar along the English coast provided much-needed intelligence for UK fighter pilots. Winston Churchill made many memorable speeches in World War II but one of the sentences that is his famous speech where he used the words "Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed by so many to so few", referring to the allied pilots who fought against the German pilots in the Battle of Britain.

*1941 Poland World War II*
1,600 Jews are forced into a barn in Jedwabne, Poland by the local villagers and burned to death.
*
1943 Sicily Operation Husky*
Allies begin their invasion of Axis-controlled Europe with landings on the island of Sicily "Operation Husky."


----------



## moviequeen1

1913
world's offical highest temperature recorded in Greenland Ranch,Death Valley,Calif at 134 degrees F{56.7 C}
1925
Russia's offical news agency,TASS forms
1973
J.Pauly Getty,III,grandson of oil tycoon,J.Paul Getty was kidnapped in Rome age 16.He was held captive for 5 months.His grandfather at 1st refused to pay ransom until a part of III's ear was sent to newspaper.He paid $2.5 million for his release
2019
earliest evidence of modern humans found with 210,000 yr old human skull in Apidma Cave in Southern Greece


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 11th

1924 Round The World Flight*
American flyers attempting around the world flight have arrived at Constantinople (now called Istanbul) 

*1924 Greenland Treaty Signed*
Norway and Denmark have reached an agreement and signed a treaty on their respective interests in Greenland and also includes mechanisms for future disputes, this follows a long war of words between the two nations over Greenland.

*1944 President Franklin D. Roosevelt*
President Franklin D. Roosevelt declared that he would accept a nomination to run for president of the United States for the fourth time.

*1953 Polio Vaccine Takes Off*
The growing number of victims affected by Polio is encouraging parents to bring children to Polio Vaccination clinics around the country in ever-increasing numbers in the greatest mass inoculation in history hoping to stop the spread of the deadly disease (Infantile Paralysis). On the same day in 1977, the Medal of Freedom was awarded to Doctor Jonas E. Salk for his work on battling poliomyelitis / Polio.

*1955 U.S.A. 'In God We Trust*
President Eisenhower signed a bill requiring the use of the inscription 'In God We Trust' on all paper money.


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> 1913
> world's offical highest temperature recorded in Greenland Ranch,Death Valley,Calif at 134 degrees F{56.7 C}


Glad I missed that one!


----------



## moviequeen1

1804
Vice President,Aaron Burr fatally wounds ex Sec of State, Alexander Hamilton in a pistol duel
1960
author,Harper Lee's book'To Kill a Mockingbird' is published,won 1961 Pulitzer Prize for Fiction.After winning the award it was  on the best selling charts for 40 weeks. The movie version came out in 1962 with actor Gregory Peck in his Oscar winning role as 'Atticus Finch"
1969
singer, David Bowie releases his single'Space Oddity' 9 days before Apollo 11 lands on the moon
2019
the last models of Volkswagen Beetle are produced in Pueblo,Mexico ending worldwide production of the car after 80 yrs


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 12th

1924 U.S.A. Air Mail*
The Post Office has announced it will now accept airmail letters for countries where the domestic later rate applies.

*1963 England Moors Murderers*
The infamous moors murderers begin their killing spree when 16 yr old Pauline Reade is abducted by Ian Brady and Myra Hindley, the so-called "Moors Murderers," launching a series of cruel murders lasting over two years.

*1967 U.S.A. Airline Strike*
The strike by workers in the airline industry continues to affect 5 major airlines with little hope seen of an early settlement and some airlines are now laying workers off including Eastern Airlines.


----------



## moviequeen1

1859
William Goodale receives patent for paper bag manufacturing machine
1940 Frederick Mc Kinley Jones receives patent for air condtioner unit for trucks which help change long haul carriages of food&blood
1970
archeologist/explorer,Thor Heyerdahle crosses the Atlantic Ocean on raft RA 11 arriving in Barbados 57 days after he left Morocco
2017
the world's largest iceberg breaks away from Larsen C Ice Shelf in Antarctica,which was 6,000 sq km in length


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 13th*

1977 A lightning strike strikes a substation on the Hudson River, tripping two circuit breakers in Westchester County, then a second lightning strike caused the loss of two 345,000 volt transmission lines causing a 25hrs blackout of the New York City area.

1985 The Live Aid Concert was a series of rock concerts held to raise funds for famine relief in Ethiopia around the world in cities including London, Philadelphia, Sydney, and Moscow.

1995 A heatwave that affects Illinois and Wisconsin starts when a heat advisory is issued in Chicago, Illinois, warning of an impending record-breaking heatwave. By the time the heatwave ends one week later, nearly 2,000 people are dead in Illinois and Wisconsin with temperatures being recorded in Chicago up to 106 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## moviequeen1

1865
Horace Greely,founder/editor of NY Tribune supposedly said to his readers to 'Go West Young Men'
1923
Hollywoodland Sign was offically dedicated in the hills above Los Angeles.In 1949 after a renovation 'land' was dropped
1985
dual concerts held at London's Wembley Stadium,JFK Stadium in Philadelphia  in effort to end deep famine in Africa with many top recording artists performing.The 2 concerts were shown live across the world,organizer was Irish rocker Bob Geldolf. He helped co ordinate the special edition of 'Do They Know Its Christmas" which raised $10 mill. It inspired U. S. artists to appear on Michael Jackson/Lionel Ritchie single'We Are The World' which eventually raised $40 mill
2018
the men's longest semi final tennis match  in history at Wimbledon which took 6 hrs,36 min. South African,Kevin Curren defeated ,U.S player,John Isner 7-6,6-7,6-4,26-24


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> *1967 U.S.A. Airline Strike*
> The strike by workers in the airline industry continues to affect 5 major airlines with little hope seen of an early settlement and some airlines are now laying workers off including Eastern Airlines.


Living in Florida and the time.  Had a cousin visiting from California and he got stuck with us for most of the summer.  And had a neighbor who worked for Eastern Airlines, he spent 6 weeks sitting in his back yard drinking beer.  I remember the strike well.


----------



## Tish

Alligatorob said:


> Living in Florida and the time.  Had a cousin visiting from California and he got stuck with us for most of the summer.  And had a neighbor who worked for Eastern Airlines, he spent 6 weeks sitting in his back yard drinking beer.  I remember the strike well.


Wow, a whole summer, bet you had enough of each other at the end


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 14th

1922 U.S.A. Monster Dirigible*
A monster dirigible (ZR1) is under construction at the aircraft factory of Philadelphia Navy Yard, as parts are completed they are sent to Lakehurst New Jersey for assembly which will be the airship's home port. This dirigible will be the first of the Zeppelin type built in this country.

*1933 Russia Typhus Epidemic*
A typhus epidemic has broken out in the city of Moscow and hospitals are full and overflowing with victims of the disease.

*1933 Austria Hitler*
A newspaper in Austria made public that Adolf Hitler Nazi Chancellor of Germany and a sworn enemy of Jews is a Jew himself, there has been speculation for some time that this was the case but never publicly published.

*1933 Germany Other Political Parties Banned*
All other political parties are banned in Germany except for the Nazi Party.

*1966* In one of the worst murder cases to date 8 student nurses are brutally murdered by Richard Speck at their group residence in Chicago, Illinois.


----------



## Pam

14th July

1865 British climber Edward Whymper led the first team of climbers to reach the summit of the Matterhorn in the Alps. As they made their way down, Douglas Hadow, aged 19, slipped and dragged two climbers and a guide after him. The rope snapped and they plunged to their deaths down a 4,000 precipice. The three others in the party were saved.

1867 Swedish chemist Alfred Nobel demonstrated dynamite for the first time, at a quarry in Redhill, Surrey.

1962 The Beatles played their first gig in Wales when they appeared at The Regent Dansette Theatre in Rhyl.

1967 Abortion was legalised in Britain.

2014 The Church of England General Synod approved women bishops.


----------



## moviequeen1

1798
U. S. Congress approves the 'Sedition Act',law that prohibits printing false,scandulous,malcious writings about federal gov't.Those found guilty faced a fine and imprisonment
1868
Alvin J. Fellows patents the tape measure
1946
pediatrican,Dr Benjamin Spock's "Common Sense Book of Baby and Childcare' book is published


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 15th

1922 England Chimney Sweep*
The humble chimney sweep is being swept away by machines with the advent of giant vacuum cleaners which do the job quicker, cleaner, and cheaper than the traditional chimney sweep.

*1933 China Yellow River Mass Flooding*
Hundreds of thousands of Chinese peasants are homeless due to the Yellow River overrunning its dykes and flooding thousands of acres of land. Famine is now also affecting these men, women, and children and hundreds are now dying from starvation.
*
1945 Italy Declares War On Japan*
Italy formally declared war on Japan, a former Axis partner.

*1954 U.S.A. Boeing 707 Maiden Flight*
America's first jet airliner the Boeing 707 took off from Renton Field in Renton, Washington on its maiden flight.
*
1965 Mars Mariner 4*
The unmanned spacecraft Mariner 4 passes over Mars at an altitude of 6,000 feet and sends back to Earth the first close-up images of the red planet.


----------



## moviequeen1

1869
margarine is patented by Hippolye Mega-Mouries for use by French Navy
1933
aviator,Willy Post begins his 1st solo flight around the world,took him 7 days,9hrs
1972
Elton John's 'Honky Chateau' becomes his 1st #1 album in U.S. featuring hit single'Rocket Man'
1999
scientists uncover a possible reason why SS Waratah,a luxury steamer with 211 passengers/crew disappeared 100 yrs ago.It was on its 2nd voyage leaving Colony of Natal headed for Durban,South Africa.A freak wave may have caused the boat to capsized causing the rudder to malfunction. This is backed up by research sonar imaging,no trace of the wreckage has ever been found


----------



## Pam

15th July

1381 John Ball, a leader in the Peasants' Revolt, was hanged, drawn and quartered in the presence of  Richard II. The revolt later came to be seen as a mark of the beginning of the end of serfdomin medieval England.

1685 Charles II's illegitimate son (the Duke of Monmouth) was executed for rebelling against James II. His head was then put back on his shoulders so that his portrait could be painted.

1996 Prince Charles and Princess Diana were granted a decree nisi. Princess Diana could no longer be addressed as Her Royal Highness but was to be known as Diana, Princess of Wales.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 16th

1918 Russia Czar Nicholas II*
Czar Nicholas II and his family are executed by the Bolsheviks, bringing an end to the three-century-old Romanov dynasty.

*1928 U.S.A. Farm Wages*
The Bureau of Agricultural Economics part of the Department of Agriculture has reported that the wages for the farm industry are lower than last year's levels as the supply of farmworkers is more plentiful.
*
1945 U.S.A. Atomic Bomb*
The world's first atomic bomb was detonated near Alamogordo, New Mexico.

*1955 UK Sterling Moss*
Sterling Moss won his first Formula One Grand Prix race, the British Grand Prix in Aintree, Sterling Moss never won a World Championship, having finished second to Juan Manuel Fangio for four consecutive years.

*1969 U.S.A. Apollo 11*
Apollo 11 astronauts were launched into space on a Saturn 5 rocket launched from Cape Kennedy at 9:32 a.m. hoping to be the first men to land on the moon.


----------



## Pam

16th July

1439 Kissing was banned in England because of the Plague.

1557 The death, age 41, of Anne of Cleves, 4th wife of Henry VIII.

1964 The Rolling Stones had their first UK no 1 single with It's all over now.

1988 The Queen's cousin, Lord Harewood, brought in police to investigate the theft of the world's smallest horse, Pernod. a 27 inch high Shetland stallion.

1996 Diana, Princess of Wales, announced that she was severing links with more than 100 charities.


----------



## moviequeen1

1790
U. S.Congress declared Washington,D.C. as permanent capitol of United States
1867
D.R. Aveill patents ready made paint
1951
J.D. Salinger's book'The Catcher in the Rye' is published
1999
John F. Kennedy,Jr, his wife Caroline Bessette Kennedy,her sister,Lauren were killed in plane crash off coast of Martha's Vineyard,Kennedy was pilot of Piper Saratoga aircraft.
The National Safety Board's finding,the crash was caused by an inexperienced pilot who became  confused in the dark&lost control of plane.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 17th*

1954 "Operation Wetback" is launched by the United States Immigration and Naturalization Service (INS) to remove about four million illegal immigrants from the southwestern United States, with a focus on Mexican nationals. The operation began in California and Arizona sweeping northward through agricultural areas with a goal of 1,000 apprehensions a day.

1955 Disneyland in Anaheim, California opens to invited guests only. More than 30,000 guests showed up to participate in one of the largest theme parks in the world at the time

1981 Hyatt Regency Hotel Bridge Collapse Kansas City

1997 F.W. Woolworth's, the original five-and-dime store that started in 1879, announced today that its last 400 stores would close.


----------



## moviequeen1

1841
 British humor/satrical magazine'Punch' is published,closes in 2002
1902
young engineer,Willis Carrier begins sketching his mechincal plans for the 1st modern air condtioner.He receives a patent in Jan'06 which changes the way we live.He received his patent in Jan '06
1945
At the Potsdam Conference in Potsdam, Germany, Pres. Harry Truman,British P.M. Winston Churchill,Russian leader, Joseph Stalin meet to decide how to punish Nazi Germany.They establish post-war order,peace treaty issues
2018
oldest evidence of bread made from wild grains is discovered by archeologists in a 14,000 yrd old dig in  Black Desert in Jordan


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 18th*

1925 Nazi leader Adolf Hitler publishes the first volume of his personal manifesto, Mein Kampf which was a bitter and turgid narrative filled with anti-Semitic outpourings, disdain for morality, worship of power, and the blueprints for his plan of Nazi world domination.

1936 The Spanish Civil War starts as a revolt by right-wing Spanish military officers in Morocco which spread to mainland Spain.

1969 A car driven by Senator Edward "Ted" Kennedy plunged off a narrow wooden bridge into a tidal pond after leaving a party on Chappaquiddick Island

1976 The first perfect 10 ever recorded in Olympic gymnastics was achieved up by Romania's 4-foot-11, 88-pound Nadia Comaneci on the women's uneven parallel bars.


----------



## moviequeen1

1932
United States&Canada sign treaty to develop St. Lawrence Seaway
1968
Intel Corp was founded by CEO,Andrew Grove in Santa Clara,Calif
1986
video footage of ocean liner, Titantic was publicly  released for the 1st time.The videos were taken on the 1st manned expedition to the wreck.In 1985, Robert Ballard,Jean-Louis Michel of French Research Institute found the wreckage 12,500 feet below surface.The discovery started a new era of underwater exploration& scientific research,public's fascination with the Titantic.The blockbuster movie came out in 1997,won 11 Academy Awards
2019
One of the earliest mosques at 1,200 yrs old was discovered by archeologists in Israel's Niger Desert


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 19th*

1923 Insulin Introduced.

1935 The first parking meter in the U.S. the Park-O-Meter invented by Carlton Magee, was installed in Oklahoma City by the Dual Parking Meter Company

1991 Mike Tyson is accused of the rape of Desiree Washington, a contestant in the Miss Black America pageant


----------



## Pam

19th July

1545 The Mary Rose, the pride of Henry VIII's battle fleet, sank in the Solent with the loss of 700 lives.

1837 Isambard Kingdom Brunel's 236ft steamship, the Great Western, was launched at Bristol. She was the first ocean going craft with an iron hull or screw propeller and was also the largest vessel in the world.

1919  The UK held a Peace Day to celebrate the end of the First World War. In Luton the day ended with the mayor fleeing in disguise and the town hall burned down. The council had organised festivities - including a banquet that most former servicemen could not afford, while councillors dined free at ratepayer’s expense. People dragged pianos from a music store into the street, singing, dancing and allegedly playing Keep The Home Fires Burning.


----------



## moviequeen1

1930
aviator/explorer,Richard E. Byrd,Lawrence Gould&their polar exploration team return to U.S. after 1st exploration of interior of Antarctica
1961
TWA becomes the 1st airline to show in flight movies,the 1st film shown on flight from NYC-LA was 'By Loved Possessed" starring Lana Turner, Efrem Zimbalist,Jr,Jason Robards


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> 2018
> oldest evidence of bread made from wild grains is discovered by archeologists in a 14,000 yrd old dig in  Black Desert in Jordan


Or was it beer?  I understand the difference can be hard to tell from archeological evidence.  I prefer to think beer came first, certainly my first choice for grain consumption, well maybe second after whiskey...


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 20th*

1923 Francisco Villa ( Pancho Villa ) is assassinated in Parral, Chihuahua, in his car and the assassins were never arrested.

1964 Violence has flared up again in Harlem New York during burial services for those killed during the earlier riots with 14 more hurt. African-American leaders in the community are urging calm but hooligans are continuing to cause damage to property in the area..

1969 The Apollo 11 astronauts made history when the first man is landed on the moon by the United States and Neil Armstrong and Edwin 'Buzz' Aldrin became the first humans to set foot on the Moon leaving the first human footprints in its dusty soil.

1980 The Moscow Summer Olympics begins minus the United States and 64 other countries who were boycotting the games because of the Soviet military intervention in Afghanistan.


----------



## moviequeen1

1881
Sioux Indian Chief,Sitting Bull surrenders to U.S. federal troops
1921
Oklahoma congresswoman,Alice Mary Robertson becomes the 1st woman to preside over the floor of U. S. Congress She was a prominent educator,committed to Native American rights
1940
Billboard publishes its 1st Singles chart # 1 was 'I'll Never Smile Again' by bandleader Tommy Dorsey
1969
 U. S. astronaut,Neil Armstrong steps from lunar module,Eagle onto the moon uttering his famous words'Thats One Small Step for Man,One Giant Leap for Mankind" a half a billion people around the world watched on TV
2020
scientists find evidence of volcanoes on Venus,shows planet isn't as dormant as previously thought


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 21st*

1934 John Dillinger Public Enemy number ONE career was finally ended during a shoot-out with FBI agents who had been waiting outside a local Cinema following a tip-off.

1991 Jeffrey Dahmer is caught

2009 The longest total solar eclipse of the 21st century, ( when the Moon passes between Earth and the Sun, thereby totally or partially obscuring Earth's view of the Sun ) lasting up to 6 minutes and 38.8 seconds, occurs off the coast of Southeast Asia.


----------



## moviequeen1

1853
Central Park in NYC is created when NYS legislature put aside 750 acres of land on Manhattan Island. Frederick Law Omstead,famed landscape architect did the landscape of this 1st U. S. public park
1983
The world's lowest ever natural temperature was recorded at Soviet Vostik Station in Antarctica
-89.2 degrees C{-128.6 F}
1997
The fully restored ship USS Constitution aka'Old Ironsides" celebrates her 200th birthday set sails for 1st time in 116 yrs
2007
"Harry Potter&The Deathly Hollows" the 7th&last book in the series,written by author JK Rowling is published worldwide 11 million copies sell in 24 hrs


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 22nd*

1934 John Dillinger Public Enemy number ONE career was finally ended during a shoot-out with FBI agents who had been waiting outside a local Cinema following a tip-off.

1991 Jeffrey Dahmer is caught

2009 The longest total solar eclipse of the 21st century, ( when the Moon passes between Earth and the Sun, thereby totally or partially obscuring Earth's view of the Sun ) lasting up to 6 minutes and 38.8 seconds, occurs off the coast of Southeast Asia.


----------



## moviequeen1

1893
Katherine Bates composes'America The Beautiful" in Colorado
1937
U. S. Senate rejects Pres. Franklin Roosevelt's proposal of expanding the Supreme Court
1995
 Susan Smith is found guilty of drowning her 2 small sons, 3 yr old,Michael,14 month old, Alexander in South Carolina. She let the car roll into a nearby lake,with the boys strapped in their car seats,falsely claimed a black man had carjacked the car with the boys inside.At the time of this awful crime ,she was involved with the son of the owner of company she worked at,he did not want kids.He ended the affair couple days before the crime took place
Susan was sentenced to life in prison,she is eligible for parole in 2024


----------



## Tish

*This day in history July 23rd*

1952 Military Coup d'etat Egypt

1967 Detroit Riots

1976 First Cases Of Legionnaires Disease

1986 Prince Andrew married English commoner Sarah Ferguson at Westminster Abbey


----------



## moviequeen1

1829
William Austin Burt patents America's 1st typographer'typewriter'.His model sadly was destroyed in 1839 fire at the U. S. Patent office
1966
 Frank Sinatra's album'Strangers in The Night' is #1 on U. S. music charts. The album won Grammys for'Record of the Yr',Best Male Vocal Performance'
1982
actor,Vic Morrow and 2 young child actors were  killed on the last day of shooting movie';Twilight Zone' They were filming a Vietnam War battle scene,running away from the helicopter pursuing them.The pilot lost control of the low flying copter,because of special effects explosions on set,crashed into them. The 3 victim's families filed lawsuits against Warner Brothers,director John Landis,producer Stephen Speilberg ,settled out of court for undisclosed amounts
2019
U. S. Senate passes a bill championed by comedian Jon Stewart to ensure 9/11 First Responders Fund never runs out of money


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 24th*

1969 Apollo 11, the U.S. spacecraft that had taken the first astronauts to the surface of the moon, safely returns to Earth

1990 Iraq Troops Mass On Border of Kuwait

2005 Lance Armstrong Wins 7th Tour De France


----------



## moviequeen1

1880
the world's 1st commerical hydroelectric power plant begins generating electricity in Grand Rapids,Mich
1911
U. S. explorer/amateur archaeolgist, Hiram Bingham discovered the ancient Inca settlement of Machu Picchu,had been hidden NW of Cuzco in Peru.Today its a protected World Heritage Site,widely recognized as one of the great wonders of the world
1974
U. S. Supreme Court in 9-0 ruling President Richard Nixon had to turn over Watergate tapes
2019
Facebook agrees to pay $5 million  to U.S. Federal Trade Commission for violating consumer privacy,largest fine ever


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 25th*

1943 Benito Mussolini, the prime minister and dictator of Italy for 21 years, was forced from office

1952 Puerto Rico became a self-governing commonwealth of the United States.

1978 Lesley Brown gave birth to the world's first test-tube baby ( in-vitro fertilization ) delivered by cesarean section in Oldham, England

2000 An Air France Concorde jet bound for New York crashes upon takeoff in Paris killing everyone onboard


----------



## moviequeen1

1854
Walter Hunt received 1st U.S. patent for his invention of paper shirt collar
1946
at Club 50 in Atlantic City,NJ, Dean Martin&Jerry Lewis debut as a comedy team
1969
 Ted Kennedy plead guilty for leaving scene 1 week after Chappaquiddick car crash that killed Mary Jo Kopechne
1985
spokeswoman for actor,Rock Hudson confirms he has AIDS,he died in Oct age 59.He was the 1st major U.S. celebrity to died of the disease
2016
Verizon announced purchase of  Yahoo for $4.83 billion


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 26th

1956 Egypt Suez Crisis Begins*
The Suez Crisis begins when Egyptian President Gamal Abdel Nasser nationalizes the British and French-owned Suez Canal hoping to charge tolls that would pay for the construction of the Aswan Dam on the Nile.

*1931 U.S.A. Grasshopper Swarms*
The Midwest and heartland of the United States are in the midst of a bad drought when swarms of grasshoppers descend on crops throughout the American heartland, devastating millions of acres.

*1939 United Kingdom IRA Roundup*
The British government is set for lightning strikes against the IRA (Irish Republican Army) to round up over 5,000 suspects to stop the sabotage and terrorist activities now that the new emergency government bill has been passed.

*1941 U.S.A. Japanese Assets Seized*
President Franklin Roosevelt seizes all Japanese assets in the United States in retaliation for the Japanese occupation of French Indo-China.

*1945 Great Britain Clement Attlee*
Winston Churchill's Conservative party loses the general election to the Labour Party and Clement Attlee, the Labour leader, is sworn in as the new British leader, Attlee had campaigned on an enlarged system of social services that would be created as outlined in the wartime Beveridge Report.


----------



## Pam

26th July

1659 -  Mary (Moll) Frith died on this day. She was a notorious female pickpocket, criminal and underworld character, known on the streets of 17th century London as Moll Cutpurse, for the purse strings she slashed.

1803 - The Surrey Iron Railway opened in south London. It was the world's first railway to be publicly subscribed by Act of Parliament as a railway throughout. The 9 mile track was a horse drawn plateway of approximately standard gauge.

1890 - From the roof of the General Post Office in Aldersgate, Marconi made the first public transmission of wireless (radiio) signals.

1958  - In Britain, debutantes were presented at the Royal Court for the last time.


----------



## moviequeen1

1656
Dutch painter, Rembrandt  van Rijn declared he's bankrupt
1775
U. S. Continental Congress creates the U. S  Post Office with Benjamin Franklin as 1st postmaster in Philadelphia
1990
Pres. George H.W. Bush sings the Americans Disablities Act which is civil rights law that prohibits discrimination against people with disablities.They have the same rights&opportunites like everybody else
2018
Sir Paul McCartney performs a secret concert at the Cavern Club in Liverpool,England where The Beatles first started


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 27th

1909 U.S.A. Orville Wright*
The world's airplane record for two men was broken in a flight of one hour, twelve minutes, and forty seconds over fifty miles and at a speed averaging about forty miles an hour by Orville Wright and Lieutenant Frank P. Lahm, of the army signal corps, as a passenger.

*1949 De-Havilland Comet First Flight*
The 500-mile-an-hour jet engine De-Havilland Comet designed as a commercial jet airliner flew for the first time with a test pilot at the controls.
*
1953 Korea Armistice*
An Armistice has been signed between Korea and Generals of the United Nations this is not a peace deal but a truce to end 37 months of fighting.

*1974 Impeachment Charges Against Nixon*
The House of Representatives charges President Richard M. Nixon with the first of three articles of impeachment for obstruction of justice.


----------



## moviequeen1

1586
explorer, Walter Raleigh brings 1st tobacco to England from Virginia
1890
Dutch painter, Vincent Van Gogh shoots himself,dies 2 days later
1965
Pres. Lyndon Johnson signs a bill requiring cigarette makers to print health warnings on all cigarette packages  about the effects of smoking
2020
Google becomes the largest tech company allowing workers to work from home until July 2021


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 28th

1914 World War I Begins*
Following the assassination of Archduke Franz Ferdinand, heir to the Austro-Hungarian throne, by Gavrilo Princip, Austria-Hungary declared war on Serbia, within one month countries across Europe had formed alliances and declared war on other alliances.
*
1920 Mexico Francisco Villa Surrenders*
Francisco Villa the notorious bandit has surrendered unconditionally to the provisional government of Mexico.

*1931 U.S.A. Monoplane Race*
A race between two powerful monoplanes got underway today starting from New York, the race is to Istanbul over 5,500 miles away. They are also hoping to break the current long-distance record of 4,912 miles nonstop.

*1932 "Bonus Army" World War I*
Federal troops under the order of President Hoover forcibly dispersed the "Bonus Army" of (17,000 World War I veterans) who had gathered in Washington, D.C. on June 17th to demand money they weren't scheduled to receive until 1945. The troops under the command of General Douglas MacArthur and Major George S. Patton are ordered to charge into the veterans and were sent to destroy the temporary shacks in the Bonus Army's camps in Hooverville on the Anacostia Flats forcing the marchers out. By the end of the day, hundreds of veterans were injured, and several were killed.

*1945 Plane Crashes Into Empire State Building*
A B-25 Mitchell bomber crashes into the 79th story of the Empire State Building killing 14 people. The freak accident was caused by heavy fog.


----------



## moviequeen1

1866
metric system becomes legal measurement in U.S.
1943
Pres.Franklin Roosevelt announced the end of coffee rationing
1976
The Tangshan Earthquake in Northern China registered 8.2 killed over 240,000 people. It was the largest loss of life from earthquake in 20th century


----------



## Tish

*This day in history July 29th*

1945 I-58 Japanese submarine sinks the American cruiser Indianapolis, killing 883 seamen in the worst loss in the history of the U.S. navy.

1976 The so-called "Son of Sam" pulls a gun from a paper bag and fires five shots at Donna Lauria and Jody Valenti of the Bronx while they are sitting in a car. Lauria died and Valenti was seriously wounded in the first in a series of shootings by the serial killer, who terrorized New York City over the course of the next year.

1981 Prince Charles marries Lady Diana at a royal ceremony at St. Paul's Cathedral


----------



## moviequeen1

1836
Arc de Triomphe in Paris, France is completed
1907
Sir Robert Baden-Powell forms Boy Scouts in England
1958
Pres Dwight Eisenhower signed into law the National Aeronautics Space Adminstration{NASA} as a commitment to space program against the Soviet Union during the'Cold War' 
1978
American swimmer, Penny Dean swims the English Channel in 7 hrs,40 min.The record was broken in 1995
2015
Microsoft launches Windows 10


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 30th

1920 U.S.A. California Census*
The latest census on five California counties has been announced today in Washington:

El Dorado 6,246 Latest 2006 Census Info 2006 (178,066)

Glen County 11,850 Latest Census Info 2006 (28,061)

San Benito 8,895 Latest Census Info 2006 (55,842)

Siskiyo County 15,545 Latest Census Info 2006 (45,901)

Yolo County 17,105 Latest Census Info 2006 (188,085)
*
1931 New Long-Distance Flying Record*
Russel Boardman and John Polando land their Monoplane in Istanbul, Turkey today in 49 hrs and 20 minutes since leaving New York setting a new long-distance nonstop world record.

*1935 First Penguin Paperback*
The first Penguin paperback book costing 6d is published in England and started the paperback revolution, many believed it would not be profitable but following the purchase of 63,000 books by Woolworth within 12 months one million Penguin books are sold.

*1943 Germany Adolf Hitler*
Adolf Hitler is informed that Italy is planning to negotiate surrender terms with the Allies in light of Mussolini's fall from power.

*1953 U.S.A. Communist Leaders Arrested*
The FBI has seized 6 communist leaders from the city of Philadelphia on charges of teaching and advocating the overthrow of the government, this brings the total of those arrested for similar offenses around the nation to 87.


----------



## Pam

30th July

1900 London Underground's Central Line was opened by the Prince of Wales, with a two pence (tuppence) fare for all destinations.

1963 Kim Philby, British intelligence officer from 1940 and Soviet agent from 1933, fled to the USSR.

1966 England won the Football World Cup in London, beating West Germany 4 - 2. This was England's first (and only) win since the tournament began in 1930.

1968 The Beatles closed the Apple Boutique and gave clothes away for free to passers-by.

2006 The world's longest running music show Top of the Pops was broadcast for the last time on BBC Two. The show had aired for 42 years.


----------



## moviequeen1

1869
The Charles considered the world's 1st 'oil tanker' leaves United States headed to Europe with 7,000 barrels of oil
1965
 Pres. Lyndon B. Johnson signed into law a health insurance program for elderly Americans known as 'Medicare' The ceremony happened at the Truman Library in Independence,Missouri.In 1945, Pres. Harry Truman tried to purpose this national program but was strongly opposed.LBJ wanted to recognize him for his efforts. Truman received the 1st Medicare Card as the Medicare's 1st beneficary In 1966 when the law went into effect 19 million enrolled 
1974
House Judicary Comm votes on the 3rd&last charge of 'high crimes&misdemeanors'  impeachment of Pres Nixon in Watergate coverup
2013
Wikileaks discloser,Bradley{later Chesea} Manning convicted of 17 espionage charges


----------



## Tish

*This day in History July 31st

1920 U.S.A. Illegal Booze Seized*
A total of 2,000,000 quarts of Whisky have been seized in New York and Chicago this week in two raids on illegal drinking establishments.

*1931 Australia Tasmanian Tigers*
An expedition has left to find if any Tasmanian Tigers (Tasmanian Marsupial Wolf) are left, it is believed they have retreated to rugged western and southwestern parts of Australia as a last stand for the species but many believe they are already extinct.
*
1962 UK Sir Oswald Mosley*
A rally of supporters of Sir Oswald Mosley and his anti-Semitic Blackshirt group in London's east end ends when missiles including rotten fruit, pennies, and stones are thrown at him and police are forced to end the rally when he knocked to the ground by protesters.

*1964 U.S.A. Ranger 7*
Ranger 7 an unmanned lunar probe is sent to the moon its main purpose is to discover what the moon's surface would be like for the planned moon landing later in the decade, its cameras start filming the surface 17 minutes before impact, and the photos are beamed back to earth. The pictures showed that the lunar surface was not excessively dusty or otherwise treacherous to a potential spacecraft landing.


----------



## Pam

31st July

1703 English novelist Daniel Defoe was made to stand  in the pillory as punishment for offending the government and the church with his satire 'The Shortest Way With Dissenters'. Bystanders pelted him with flowers instead of the customary harmful and noxious objects and drank to his health.

1910 Dr Crippen was arrested aboard the SS Montrose as it was docking at Quebec. He was charged with the murder of his wife and was the first criminal to be caught by the use of radio.

1942 The Oxford Committee for Famine Relieft (later called Oxfam) was founded.

1969 The halfpenny ceased being legal tender. It had been a regular feature of British coinage since the 13th century.

1970 Black Tot Day occurred on this day. It was the last day of the officially sanctioned rum ration in the British Royal Navy that dated back to 1665. It was poured as usual at 6 bells in the forenoon watch (11 am) after the pipe of 'up spirits' . Some sailors wore black arm bands, tots were 'buried at sea' and in one training camp there was a mock funeral procession complete with black coffin and accompanying drummers and pipers.


----------



## moviequeen1

1948
Pres. Harry Truman dedicates Idlewild Field in NYC,named  later changed to Kennedy Airport
1965
cigarette advertising is banned on British TV
1971
The 1st electric car ride  ever on the moon happened with Apollo 15 astronauts, James Scott,James Irwin.They were riding in the Lunar Rover Vehicle, lasted 6 1/2 hrs
2018
in interview on CBS'This Morning' actor Alan Alda reveals he has been suffering from Parkinson's Disease for 3 yrs


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 1st*

1914 Germany and France Declare war

1936 Berlin Olympics Opens

1966 University Of Texas Shootings

1981 MTV Debuts

1994 Michael Jackson Marries Lisa Marie Presley


----------



## moviequeen1

1793
 France becomes 1st country to use the metric system
1932
George Washington quarter goes into circulation
1957
United States&Canada create North American Air Defense Command{NORAD} HQ's in Colorado Springs,Colorado. It response to unauthorized/unknown air activity involving both countries home land defense,security&law partners
1981
MTV{Music Television} began broadcasting for the 1st time orignally only seen in New Jersey households.The channel would change music industry forever becoming a pop culture&entertainment force through out the U.S,Europe,Asia&Latin America. The 1st video shown was"Video Killed the Radio Star" by The Buggles


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 2nd*

1934 Adolf Hitler becomes Germany's Fuhrer

1943 PT-109 Commanded by Lt. John F. Kennedy Sunk

1964 Gulf of Tonkin Attack On US Destroyer Maddox

1990 Iraq Invades Kuwait


----------



## moviequeen1

1790
The 1st U.S. census conducted population was 3,939,214 including 697,624 slaves
1870
Tower Subway,world's 1st underground railway opens in London,England
1964
N.Vietnam fires on a U. S. destroyer in Gulf of Tonkin which eventually esculates the U.S. involvement in Vietnam War
2018
Tik Tok the video sharing network becomes available worldwide after merging with Musical.ly


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 3rd

3 Aug 1914 World War I Declaration of War*
Germany and France Declare war on the other signaling the beginning of the first World War.

*3 Aug 1923 Calvin Coolidge Sworn In As President*
Calvin Coolidge was sworn in as president of the United States after learning that President Warren Harding had collapsed and died while visiting California the day before. He was sworn in by his father, Colonel John C. Coolidge at his father's farmhouse in Plymouth, Vermont.

*3 Aug 1940 England World War II*
British troops hammered the Germans with air raids which the former claimed as “a smashing success”. Supplies, harbors, and airplane hangers were targeted in over 100 German cities. The British hoped to smash the Nazi blitzkrieg at its source. However, in retaliation, German warplanes retaliated by bombing northwestern England.

*3 Aug, 1957 Cuba Fidel Castro*
Rebel resistance and strikes were plaguing President Fulgencio Batista’s government in Cuba. Fidel Castro’s forces poured down from their secret mountain hideout to fight with Batista’s troops. A news blackout was in effect. The revolutionary stronghold in Santiago De Cuba had armed men demand gas from a gas station and then set fire to it.
*
3 Aug 1958 North Pole Nautilus*
The US Nuclear Submarine Nautilus is the first undersea vessel to reach the Geographic North Pole.


----------



## moviequeen1

1852
America's 1st intercollegiate sports event took place on Lake Winnipesaukee,NH ,Harvard Univ heavy rowing crew defeated Yale Univ by 2 lengths over 2 miles
1963
Allan Sherman's novelty song'Hello Muddah,Hello Fadduh' was released,it was # 2 on the music charts for 3 weeks Sherman was inspired to write the lyrics of fictious'Camp Grananda' after getting letters from his son,Robert who was at a summer camp in Westport,NY
1981
13,000 air traffic controllers began their strike.Pres Ronald Reagan gave them an ultimantium,return  within 48 hrs or they will lose their job&be terminated


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 4th*

1892 The parents of Lizzie Borden found murdered

1941 Nazi Troops Within 50 miles of Kiev

1944 Anne Frank Captured By Germans

1989 US The Savings and Loan Crisis


----------



## moviequeen1

1821
The 1st issue of U.S. magazine, 'Saturday Evening Post' was published
1892
Lizzie Borden was arrested,charged&tried for killing her father&step mother with an axe in Fall River, Mass.She was aquitted on all charges
1958
Billboard Hot 100 was published with Ricky Nelson's song'Poor Little Fool' debuting at # 1 It would stay there for 2 weeks. Nelson was 17 at the time
2020
huge explosions happened at the port of Beruit,Lebanon 6,000 people were injured,200 people died. The cause was not storing ammonium nitrate in a safe location


----------



## Pam

4th August

1704 Gibraltar was captured for the British by Amiral Sir George Rooke.

1870 The British Red Cross Society was founded by Lord Wantage.

1914 Britain declared war on Germany after the Germans had violated the Treaty of London by invading Belgium.

2000 Celebrations took place all over the United Kingdom to mark the 100th birthday of Queen Elizabeth, the Queen Mother. She was the first ever member of the Royal Family to reach her centenary.

2012 The annual stinging nettle eating competition, started in 1986, was held a The Bottle Inn pub at Marshwood in Dorset. The current record at the event for the most amount of nettles eaten in one hour is 76 ft.


----------



## Alligatorob

Pam said:


> 2012 The annual stinging nettle eating competition, started in 1986, was held a The Bottle Inn pub at Marshwood in Dorset. The current record at the event for the most amount of nettles eaten in one hour is 76 ft.


I had no idea something like this existed, but apparently it does:
Idiots hold Annual Stinging-Nettle Eating Championship​


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 5th*

1934 Dust Bowl Drought Continues In Mid West

1957 "American Bandstand" makes its network debut on ABC

1962 Marilyn Monroe was found dead in her bedroom

1975 Dutch Elm Disease Kills 3 million trees in Britain

1983 At&T Broken Up


----------



## moviequeen1

1891
world's 1st traveler cheques were issued by American Express
1926
 magician,Harry Houdini stays in a coffin under water for 1 hr 1/2 than escapes
1967
Bobby Gentry releases her only hit single'Ode to Billy Joe',she won 3 Grammys,songwriter,Best Female Vocal,Best Contemporary Female Vocal Performance
1992
 4 Los Angeles police officers who were acquitted of beating motorist, Rodney King are indicted on civil rights charges
2015
A fishing boat carrying 600 migrants sinks off the coast of Libya,373 are rescued


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 6th*

1947 Kon-Tiki Expedition Completes Trip across the Pacific Ocean

1964 Gulf of Tonkin Resolution Passed

1998 US Embassies Bombed Kenya

2007 Barry Bonds 756th Home Run


----------



## moviequeen1

1819
The 1st U. S. private military school,Norwich Univ was founded in Vermont
1890
At Auburn,NY prison, murderer,William Kemmler was 1st person to be executed by the electric chair
1945
 The Atomic Bomb was dropped on Japanese city of Hiroshma by  U. S. B-29 'Superfortress," Enola Gay'. The pilot was Paul Tibbets,Jr, plane was named for his mother
1964
 "Prometheus', the world's oldest living tree, around 5,000 yrs old a bristlecone pine was accidentally cut down by a grad student, Donald Currey,&U. S. Forest Service personnel They did it for research purposes not realizing at the time how old the tree was. Its location was at Wheeler's Peak in Great Basin National Park in eastern Nevada
1991
 World Wide Web{WWW} debuts as a publicly available service on the Internet


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 7th*

1947 Kon-Tiki Expedition Completes Trip across the Pacific Ocean

1964 Gulf of Tonkin Resolution Passed

1998 US Embassies Bombed Kenya

2007 Barry Bonds 756th Home Run


----------



## moviequeen1

1782
 Pres. George Washington creates the Purple Heart medal,original name was Badge of Military Merit as Commander of Continental Army
1927
Peace Bridge which connects United States{Buffalo,NY} to Canada{Fort Erie,Ont} is dedicated
1947
explorer/archelogist, Thor Heyerdal and crew crash into reef in Tuamotu Islands,French Polynesia 101 days after crossing Pacific Ocean


----------



## Tish

This day in History August 8th

1963 "The Great Train Robbery" UK

1974 Richard Nixon Announces his resignation following the Watergate Scandal During a nationally televised broadcast

1976 First Legionnaire’s Disease Harrisburg, Philadelphia

1988 The Burmese 8888 Uprising


----------



## moviequeen1

1786
Jacques Balmat,Michel Paccard are the 1st to climb to top of Mount Blanc,the highest mountain in Western Europe. Its located in the Alps between France, Italy,Switzerland
1854
Smith&Wesson patent metal bullet cartridges
1898
Will Kellogg invents 'corn flakes'
1963
band,Kingsmen release single'Louie,Louie' banned by radio stations calling it obscene
2000
a confererate submarine,HL Hunley is raised to the surface after sitting on ocean floor for 136 yrs
It was the 1st combat sub to sink a war ship USS Houstanic. Hunley didn't survive,it sank as well Its on display in museum in N. Charleston,South Carolina


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> 1974 Richard Nixon Announces his resignation following the Watergate Scandal During a nationally televised broadcast


And the Rocky Horror Picture show takes place.  In a rarely noticed scene early in the movie when Brad and Janet are still in their car you can hear the Nixon speech on the radio in the background.  He announced his resignation on the 8th, it became official on the 9th, so either date works as the anniversary.

http://www.rockyhorrorwiki.org/wiki2/index.php?title=Richard_Nixon


----------



## Tish

Alligatorob said:


> And the Rocky Horror Picture show takes place.  In a rarely noticed scene early in the movie when Brad and Janet are still in their car you can hear the Nixon speech on the radio in the background.  He announced his resignation on the 8th, it became official on the 9th, so either date works as the anniversary.
> 
> http://www.rockyhorrorwiki.org/wiki2/index.php?title=Richard_Nixon


Wow, I had no idea about that, I will have to watch it again.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 9th*

1925 Ku Klux Klan Mass Meeting Washington 50,000 marchers

1936 Jesse Owens wins fourth gold medal Berlin Olympics

1945 Atom Bomb Dropped On Nagasaki

1969 Sharon Tate Found Murdered ( Charles Manson )


----------



## moviequeen1

1173
construction for Tower of Piza begins,2 centuries later it was completed
1859
Otis Tufts patents 1st U. S. passenger elevator
1930
 animated character'Betty Boop' debuts in Max Fleischer's cartoon'Dizzy Dishes'
1944
"Smokey the Bear' debuts as spokesman for fire prevention  for U. S. Forest Service
1974
Richard Nixon resigns as Pres of United States, Vice Pres, Gerald Ford sworn into office as 38th Pres replacing Nixon


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 10th*

1897 Automobile Club of Great Britain Formed

1945 Truman Announces Japanese Surrender

1954 Construction on the St. Lawrence Seaway began at Massena, New York.

1977 The " Son Of Sam " Serial killer David Berkowitz Arrested

1990 Magellan Space Craft Arrives At The Planet Venus


----------



## moviequeen1

1846
 U. S. Congress passes an act establishing The Smithsonian which now is the world's largest museum and research complex located in Washington,D.C.
1889
Dan Rylands patents screw cap
1993
 Ruth Bader Ginsberg sworn in as Supreme Court Justice,would remain on the bench for 27 yrs,she died last yr age 87 complications from cancer
2018
a landmark court case in San Francisco against Monsanto which manufactured weed killer'Round Up'. A former school groundskeeper, Dwayne Johnson sued the company claiming the product gave him terminal cancer,he was diagnosed with non-hodgkin lymphoma.  The court awarded him $289 million,was reduced to $84.6 mil. Bayer who now owns the company lost the appeal.Johnson is  alive today the cancer has taken a toll on his body


----------



## Pam

10th August

1675 King Charles II laid the foundation stone of the Royal Observatory, Greenwich, London. The observatory was built to provide English navigators with accurate tables of the positions of the moon and stars.

1842 Britain passed the Mines Act - forbidding women and children from working underground.

1895 The first Promenade Concert (The Proms) was held at the Queen's Hall, London conducted by Henry Wood.

1911 British MPs voted to receive salaries for the first time.

1988 English football club Manchester United became the first club in the world to have its own TV channel - MUTV.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 11th*

1929 Babe Ruth first player in the history of baseball to hit 500 home runs

1965 Race riots Watts neighborhood of Los Angeles, California

1991 911 Emergency Number pioneered in Schaumburg

1992 Mall of America Opens


----------



## Pam

11th August

1858 The Eiger in the Swiss Bernese Alps was ascended for the first time by Irishman Charles Barrington accompanied by guides Christian Almer and Peter Bohren. After the ascent, Barrington returned to Ireland and never visited the Alps again. He turned his attention to training a famous racehorse, 'Sir Robert Peel' that won the first Irish Grand National in 1870.

1909 The first recorded use of the new emergency wireless signal SOS.

1942 Barnes Wallis patented his 'bouncing bomb', used successfully to destroy German dams in the 2nd World War.

1982 The notorious East End gangsters Ronnie and Reggie  Kray were allowed out of prison for the funeral of their mother.


----------



## moviequeen1

1866
the world's 1st roller rink opens in Newport, Rhode Island
1896
Harvey Hubbell patents the electric bulb socket with pulled chain
1945
Allies refuse to accept Japan's offer to surrender on the condition Emperor Hirohito retains his status
1968
The Beatles launch'Apple Records' label
2003
NATO takes over command of the peacemaking force in Afghanstan.Its the 1st major operation outside of Europe in its 54 yr history


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 12th*

1955 Minimum Hourly Wage Raised To $1.00 Per Hour

1964 South Africa Barred from the Olympic Games

1981 IBM Releases It's First Personal Computer

1990 Tyrannosaurus Rex / Sue Discovered South Dakota


----------



## moviequeen1

1851
american inventor,Isaac Singer patents the sewing machine
1927
movie'Wings' starring Clara Bow  is released,it would become the 1st silent movie to win Best Picture at Academy Awards.
1972
the last U.S combat troops leave Vietnam
1981
IBM introduces 1st personal computer{PC&PC-DOS}
2015
archeologists in London,England discover mass grave of 30 bodies from the 1665 plague


----------



## Pam

12th August

1851 The Hundred Guinea Cup was offered to the winner of a yacht race around the Isle of Wight. It was won by the US schooner 'America' and the trophy became the 'America's Cup'.

1865 Joseph Lister became the first doctor to use disinfectant during surgery.

1877 British explorer Sir Henry Morton Stanley reached the mouth of the Congo river.

1949 Big Ben ran at its slowest for 90 years as flocks of starlings took roost on the minute hands, slowing it down by four and a half minutes.


----------



## Tish

*Today in History August 13th*

1961 East Germany Border Closed To West Germany

1966 China has announced It's Cultural Revolution

2006 Tokyo Power Blackout

2011 Stages Collapses at Indiana State Fair


----------



## moviequeen1

1889
William Gray in Hartford, Conn patents coin operated telephone
1913
Harry Brearly in Sheffield,England invented stainless steel
1942
"The Manhattan Project' a code name for U. S. effort to develop and test nuclear weapons during WW II.Two bombs were constructed as the Los Almos Laboratory under the supervision of Robert Oppenheimer. The bombs were nicknamed 'Little Boy' which was urianium.,"Fat Boy' was plutonium
1961
The construction of the Berlin Wall in East Germany begins
1996
Microsoft releases Internet Explorer 3.0


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 14th*

1935 Social Security Bill Signed Into Law Providing Unemployment Benefit

1945 Truman Announces Japanese Surrender

1947 India and Pakistan Gain Independence

2003 North America Power Outage New York to Canada


----------



## moviequeen1

1846
author/naturalist,Henry David Thoreau is jailed for not paying taxes
1880
The Colgne Cathedral in North Rhine Germany is completed,construction began in 1248.Its the largest twin spired Gothic Cathedral in Northern Europe
1995
 Shannon Faulkner who became the 1st woman cadet at the military college,'The Citadel" in South Carolina quits after 1 week. She spent 2 yrs in federal court to win her case.She paved the way for other women to join in later years


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 15th*

1914 Panama Canal Opens

1965 Beatles Live Concert at Shea Stadium

1965 Los Angeles Watts Riots

1969 Woodstock Music Festival

1998 Omagh Bombing Northern Ireland


----------



## Pam

15th August

1842 The first regular British detective force was formed as a division of the Metropolitan Police. In 1878 it became known as the Criminal Investigation Department (CID).

1941 Corporal Josef Jakobs was executed by firing squad at the Tower of London at 7:12 am making him the last person to be executed at the Tower for treason.

1947 Pakistan was founded when British rule over the region ended. India gained independence from Britain, and the Union Jack was lowered in New Delhi for the last time.

2011 A teenager who stole a laptop from a west London flat during the riots was traced on Facebook by the computer's owner. Greg Martin, an information security professional and former Nasa and FBI employee had installed a tracking device on the laptop and got the suspect's ID from the social networking site. 

2013 Google announced that it was to loan out its Trekker wearable backpack to the Canal and River Trust, who would use it to capture footage of some of the most scenic parts of Britain's 200 year old waterway network.


----------



## moviequeen1

1620
Mayflower ship leaves Southampton,England with 102 Pilgrims aboard lands at tip of Cape Cod, Mass after 66 days at sea
1848
M Waldo Hanchett patents dental chair
1914
Panama Canal opens,SS Ancon is 1st offical steamboat to go thru the canal
1945
U.S. wartime rationing of gasoline and fuel oil ends
2017
scientists genetic study of the apple reveal its origin began in Kazakhstan


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> 1955 Minimum Hourly Wage Raised To $1.00 Per Hour


Don't think I ever worked for this, not in any kind of real job.  However I do remember doing farm work for $1.25 per hour, at age 15 that seemed like big money indeed!


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 16th*

16 Aug 1900 South Africa Boer War
In preparation for war with Great Britain, the Boers had started importing vast quantities of food as early as 1898. Also, munitions were hoarded by those in the Orange Free State and the Transvaal. It appeared that some food was sent to other locations only to be secretly rerouted to the Boers.

*16 Aug 1920 Ireland Fighting*
Crowds around Dublin Castle tried to shoot their way in at nine o’clock at night. The source of the trouble began when the restive crowd spotted soldiers from the Lancaster fusiliers who they believed were guilty of murdering a boy. The military fired shots over the mob’s heads and a few shots were fired in return. Some soldiers came in trucks and a few were dragged off of the vehicles by the rioters. However, in the end, the mob broke up and the crisis was over.
*
16 Aug 1931 India Gandhi*
After the doldrums of the world war, Mahatma Gandhi in India offered hope and inspiration to his own people and those around the world. He was empathetic and loyal to those living in poverty and would not participate in the caste system. Even so, wealthy Indians vied to entertain him. Gandhi sold all his possessions and gave them to the poor. His people called him “Mahatma” meaning “great soul.”
*
16 Aug 1945 Germany Carved Up By Allies*
A defeated German Reich was carved up into 7 areas so that the allies – France, Britain, the U.S., and Russia could put troops to occupy it. One section of Germany was France’s responsibility and two sections each would go to the rest of the allies.


----------



## Tish

Alligatorob said:


> Don't think I ever worked for this, not in any kind of real job.  However I do remember doing farm work for $1.25 per hour, at age 15 that seemed like big money indeed!


Wow, I bet.


----------



## moviequeen1

August 16th
1896
gold was discovered by George Carmack in Klondike at Bonzana Creek in Yukon,Canada
1898
Edwin Prescott patents the roller coaster
1954
Authentic Brand Group publishes 1st issue of sports magazine'Sports Illustrated'
1962
Ringo Starr replaces Pete Best as The Beatles drummer
2018
the world's 1st floating dairy farm opens in Merwehaven Harbour in Rotterdam,Netherlands with 40 cows milked by robots


----------



## Pam

16th August

1819 The Peterloo massacre took place at St Peter's Field, Manchester when militia, with sabres drawn, charged on a crowd of 60,000-80,000 gathered to hear discussion on the reform of parliamentary representation. 15 people were killed and 650 injured.

1858 A telegraphed message from Britain's Queen Victoria to US President Buchanan was transmitted over the recently laid trans-Atlantic cable.

1960 Britain granted independence to the crown colony of Cyprus.

1984 John De Lorean was acquitted in Los Angeles of charges that he conspired to import 100 kg of cocaine, and used the proceeds to save his financially troubled Northern Ireland sports car company.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 17th*

1962 East German Border Guards Kill Peter Fechter

1969 Hurricane Camille Make Landfall Bay St. Louis, Mississippi

1969 Woodstock Music Festival Ends

1998 President Clinton acknowledged he had an inappropriate relationship with Monica Lewinsky


----------



## moviequeen1

1903
Joseph Pulitzer donated $1million to Columbia University in NYC which begins the annual Pultizer Prizes
1945
Korea is divided into North&South along the 38th parallel
1946
George Orwell's novel'Animal Farm' is released in the U.K
1968
Woodstock Music Festival the most iconic U.S. music festival ever ends after 3 days on Max Yaegar's dairy farm in small town of Bethel,NY Jimi Hendrix with Band of Gypsy's was the final act. A half million fans clogged traffic for nearly 8 miles.Yaegar's pastoral landscape was turned into a rain soaked muddy playground


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> 1969 Hurricane Camille Make Landfall Bay St. Louis, Mississippi


I remember that one well, for many years we considered it the "big one", until Katrina anyway...  I was not in the path, but knew many who were.



moviequeen1 said:


> 1968
> Woodstock Music Festival the most iconic U.S. music festival ever ends after 3 days on Max Yaegar's dairy farm in small town of Bethel, NY Jimi Hendrix with Band of Gypsy's was the final act. A half million fans clogged traffic for nearly 8 miles. Yaegar's pastoral landscape was turned into a rain soaked muddy playground


Wasn't that 1969?


----------



## Tish

Alligatorob said:


> I remember that one well, for many years we considered it the "big one", until Katrina anyway...  I was not in the path, but knew many who were.
> 
> 
> Wasn't that 1969?


I don't think we have seen anything as big as Katrina.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 18th*

1920 19th Amendment to the U.S. Constitution Ratified

1931 Yangtze River Floods causing the death of 3.7 million people directly and indirectly

1937 Toyota Motor Company Founded

1963 James Meredith graduates

2006 60hr workweek at Apple iPod plant for $60 per month


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> I don't think we have seen anything as big as Katrina.


I hope  you don't.  However I know the worst Pacific tropical cyclones are bigger and more powerful than ours.


----------



## mrstime

Today here is August 17th

1903 Joe Pulitzer donates $1 million to Columbia University & begins the Pulitzer Prizes in America


1945 Sukarno and Mohammad Hatta declare Indonesia (Dutch East Indies) independent from the Netherlands

1945 Korea is divided into North and South Korea along the 38th parallel

1947 The Radcliffe Line, the border between Union of India and Dominion of Pakistan is revealed
1998 Monica Lewinsky scandal: US President Bill Clinton admits in taped testimony he had an "improper physical relationship" with the intern and on the same day admits before the nation he "misled people" about the relationship


----------



## moviequeen1

August 18th
1896
Adolph Ochs buys New York Times for $75,000
1909
Yukio Ozaki,mayor of Tokyo presents 2,000 cherry blossom trees in Washington,DC Pres. William Taft has them planted by near the Potomac River
1930
Eastern Airlines,based in Miami,Fla begins operations,goes bankrupt on March 3,1989
1962
folk singers, Peter,Paul,Mary release their single'If I Had A Hammer' debuts at #10 on music charts
2017
civilian researchers led by Paul Allen re discover USS Indianapolis 18,000ft below Pacific Ocean,72 yrs after it was sunk by Japanese torpedos


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 19th*

1944 Paris is Liberated by the allies

1953 Iran Military Coup Supported By United States

1958 Packard Cars End Production

1987 Hungerford, UK Killing Spree by Michael Ryan


----------



## Furryanimal

august 19th
1399 King Richard II of England surrenders to his cousin Henry


----------



## moviequeen1

1793
The yellow fever epidemic in Philadelphia{at the time was U.S. capital} lasts until Nov killing around 5,000 people
1897
The 1st electric taxis were driven in London
1960
U.S. CIA pilot,Francis Gary Powers was convicted of spying on USSR,he was sentenced to 3 yrs in prison,along with 7 yrs at hard labor camp.He served 17 months,was exchanged for a captured Soviet KGB spy
1993
Toy companies, Mattel&Fisher Price merge
2010
Operation Iraqui Freedom ends with the last U.S. combat troops crossing the border into Kuwait


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 20th*

1920 First Commercial Radio Station Detroit, Michigan

1940 Winston Churchill makes a speech "Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed by so many to so few."

1968 "Prague Spring", Czechoslovakia Soviet troops crush protests and restore order.

1989 Marchioness Disaster River Thames London


----------



## moviequeen1

1896
Alexander Keith ,2 co-workers designed&patented dial telephone
1975
Viking 1 an unmanned spacecraft was launched from Cape Canaveral,Fla on a mission to Mars. It successfully landed on July 20,1976,sent back 1st closeup pictures that day.Its last transmission was on Nov 11th,1982
1998
Canadian Supreme Court rules Quebec can't secede from Canada without Federal Government's approval
2018
In Europe,measle cases reached a record high,infecting 41,000 people in the 1st 6 months of 2018 with 37 deaths


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 21st

1906 U.S.A Illegal Abortion*
Scandal rocked polite Virginia society when it was discovered that a local optician, a dentist, and a doctor performed an illegal abortion on a prominent woman. Miss Keener who had the abortion worked as a receptionist at Dr Badgley’s dental office. Each of the doctors had to post a bond of $3,000 each and were to appear in court later.

*1911 France The Mona Lisa Stolen*
The Mona Lisa, the famous portrait by Leonardo da Vinci was stolen today from the Louvre in Paris. The painting was stolen by Vincenzo Peruggia an employee of the Louvre who believed Leonardo's painting should be returned to Italy for display in an Italian gallery. The Mona Lisa was recovered two years later when he tried to sell it to an Italian Gallery.

*1924 Russian Turkestan Earthquake*
An earthquake in the Oah area of Russian Turkestan left 8,000 homeless and killed 41 people. Also, 4,000 houses were destroyed. Turkestan has 5 provinces and an area of 721,277 square miles.
*
1938 US Pledges To Protect Canada*
President Roosevelt publicly pledged to defend Canada should it be invaded by an enemy and in return he expected Canada to come to American aid if the U.S. was attacked. Canada and the U.S. did not have any formal allegiance, but Roosevelt said the two countries had a mutual interest in defending each other. The former Munroe doctrine was stripped of its paternalism and encouraged an allegiance between, “free peoples which geographical proximity strengthens in the case of Canada and the United States.”


----------



## moviequeen1

1888
William Seward Burroughs patents adding machine
1942
Walt Disney's animated movie'Bambi' is released
1950
President Dwight Eisenhower signs proclamation making Hawaii ,U.S. 50th state
1980
PETA{People for Ethical Treatment of Animals} is founded in Takema,Maryland
1987
movie'Dirty Dancing' starring Patrick Swayze,Jennifer Gray is released.It would become the highest grossing movie world wide for '87, with $170 million.A couple cast members  no longer with us:
Patrick Swayze,Jerry Orbach{played Jennifer's dad},Jack Weston"Max Kellerman' owner of the resort where the movie takes place


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 22nd*

1902 Cadillac Started In Detroit

1941 Germany Attacks Leningrad

1992 Hurricane Andrew Strikes Bahamas, Florida and Louisiana

2003 Alabama chief justice, Roy Moore, is suspended


----------



## moviequeen1

1851
100 Guineas Cup raced around Isle of Wight, US schooner'America' defeated British cutler'Aurora' in 24 minutes. This was the 1st race for the 'America's Cup,yachting's trophy
1865
William Sheppard issued 1st U.S. patent for liquid soap
1932
BBC begins experimental regular TV broadcasts
2018
a discovery of a 90,000 yr old bone,half Neanderthal,half Denisovan from Anry River Siberia published in Nature magazine


----------



## Tish

*This day in history August 23rd

23 Aug 1905 New Orleans Yellow Fever*
In New Orleans, yellow fever was running rampant and there were 1478 sick and 218 dead. The Bluefield Daily Telegraph read, “The depressing heat probably caused a number of deaths. Small towns are affected by the ‘quarantine madness’ which is depriving numerous localities of supplies and should it long continue a food famine may result.”

*23 Aug 1920 England Irish Freedom*
The Friends of Irish Freedom condemned the British government and Prime Minister David Lloyd for its alleged mistreatment of the Australian Archbishop Mannix. In the middle of the high seas, the British navy arrested the archbishop aboard an ocean liner. The FIF declared that Britain and Ireland were in a state of war.

*23 Aug 1926 U.S.A. Rudolph Valentino*
Rudolph Valentino died from complications following an operation for appendicitis and gastric ulcers.

*23 Aug 1937 China Shanghai*
In Shanghai, China 400 people were dead and 1,000 injured after three heavy artillery shells exploded over a congested department store, a U.S. navy warehouse, and a prison. Six thousand five hundred inmates had to be evacuated from the prison and it wasn’t clear whether it was a Japanese missile or Chinese bomb.


----------



## moviequeen1

1839
British capture Hong Kong from China
1904
Henry D. Weed patents automobile tire chain
1947
The 1st Little League Baseball World Series was played in Williamsport,Pa.Maynard Midgets defeated Lock Haven All Stars 16-7.This series continues to be played every Aug in Williamsport{except last yr because of pandempic} 
2007
'hashtag' was brought to Twitter by U.S. product designer,Chris Messina
2017
The driest place in the world,Chile's Atacama Desert blooms after unexpected rainfall


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 24th*

1948 Berlin Airlift Increases Aircraft Numbers

1954 Communist Party Outlawed United States

1985 Union Carbide Bhopal Disaster

1996 Hurricane Dolly Strikes Mexico


----------



## moviequeen1

1456
The printing of Gutenberg Bible is completed
1853
The 1st potato chips were prepared by chef,George Crum at Moon's Lake House in Saratoga Springs,NY
1869
Cornelius Swarthout patents the stove top waffle iron
1981 Mark David Chapman is sentenced to 20 yrs-life for killing John Lennon.His next scheduled  parole hearing is Aug 2022 
2012
A Calif. jury finds Samsung guilty of patent infridgement,awards Apple $1 billion in damages


----------



## Tish

*This day in history August 25th*

1944 Paris Liberated

1950 President Harry S. Truman Places Railroads Under Army Control

1975 Bruce Springsteen album "Born to Run" Released

2005 Hurricane Katrina Makes Landfall In Florida 4 days before striking New Orleans


----------



## moviequeen1

1718
hundreds of French colonists arrive in Louisana,New Orleans is founded
1940
Lithiania,Lativa&Estonia incorporated into Soviet Union
1970
singer,Elton John's 1st U.S. appearance at the Troubador night club in West Hollywood,Calif
2006
Hyperion,a redwood is the world's tallest living tree standing 380 ft{115.5. meters} was discovered by 2 naturalists, Chris Atkins,Michael Taylor in Redwood National  State Park,Calif. Its estimated  to be 600-800 yrs old.Every yr it grows 1.5 inches,its higher than the Statue of Liberty


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> 1718
> hundreds of French colonists arrive in Louisiana, New Orleans is founded


One of the poorest choices of location in history.  Right on the Mississippi delta floodplain, prone to regular flooding and hurricanes.  Destined to be abandoned by the River when (not if) it relocates to the Atchafalaya.  Still probably my favorite city in the US.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 26th

26 Aug 1920 U.S.A. 19th Amendment*
The 19th Amendment, guaranteeing women the right to vote, is formally adopted into the U.S. Constitution.

*26 Aug 1928 Nicotine Concerns*
Since so much material has been written about the dangers of Nicotine in Tobacco, a number of manufacturers are trying to reduce the amount of Nicotine in Cigarettes and Cigars by Re sweating the tobacco using pre-heated steam, and are putting them on the shelves proclaiming they are de-nicotine, but they do still contain some Nicotine as the processes are not perfect.
*
26 Aug 1932 Temporary Halt On Foreclosures*
With America in the depths of the worst depression ever seen millions of people could not keep up with mortgage payments due to the mass unemployment. In a move to offer some relief, the Comptroller of the Currency (or OCC) announced a temporary halt on foreclosures of first mortgages.

*26 Aug 1934 Germany Expels Foreign Correspondents*
Hitler's Nazi propaganda machine is now expelling foreign correspondents who place a slur or criticize Adolf Hitler and the latest is a US correspondent Dorothy Thompson.
*
26 Aug 1945 U.S.A. Manhattan Project*
It has been revealed that over 25,000 mice were used in the Manhattan project to determine if radiation would have any ill effects on the workers in Atomic Bomb Plants.


----------



## moviequeen1

1682
English astronomer,Edmond Halley 1st observes comet that is named after him
1873
educator,Susan Blow starts the 1st U.S. free kindergarten in Carondelt,Miss{suburb of St Louis}
1959
British Motor Corp introduces the Morris Mini-Minor designed by Alec Issigones. It seated 4 passengers,only 10ft long,5.3 million were sold world wide.It ceased production in 2000
1961
official International Hockey Hall of Fame opens in Toronto,Canada


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 27th

27 Aug 1928 Frank Lloyd Wright*
Frank Lloyd Wright the celebrated architect has remarried his long time girlfriend Olga Millinoff a Montenegrin Dancer in California

*1934 Chicago Teachers Given Back Pay*
Teachers in Chicago have at last been given their back pay after suffering from no wages for long periods of time. 18,000 teachers were affected because Chicago did not have money to pay them and most will receive over $1,000. Many lined up at the bank from long before the bank opened to cash their checks and it is expected that local traders would see a spending spree and paying off long outstanding bills which would help to boost the local economy.

*27 Aug 1955 Guinness Book of World Records*
The "Guinness Book of World Records" compiled by student twins Norris and Ross McWhirter is published for the first time and becomes an instant success. 
*
1962 Mariner 2 Space Probe*
The American space agency NASA launched the Mariner 2 space probe from Cape Canaveral Air Force Station. Mariner 2 flew past Venus 3½ months later collecting radiometric temperature measurements and Interplanetary Magnetic Field measurements.
*
27 Aug 1967 UK Harold Wilson*
Harold Wilson the British Prime minister has announced a major reshuffle of his cabinet and has dropped a number of the old guard Labour members to bring in new blood with fresh ideas to combat the problems of mounting unemployment and the public's disillusionment of the current Labour government.


----------



## Pam

27th August

1660 John Milton's books were burned in London, because of the author's attacks on Charles II.

1896 The start (and end) of the Anglo-Zanzibar War. It is generally considered to be the shortest war in history, lasting for a grand total of 38 minutes.

1950 The BBC transmitted the first ever live television pictures across the Channel.

1967 Brian Epstein died, from an accidental overdose of brandy and barbiturates. 

1979 The death of Lord Louis Mountbatten, Prince Philip's and the Queen's cousin (strictly second cousin once removed). The IRA exploded a 50lb, remote controlled bomb on his boat Shadow V off the coast of County Sligo.


----------



## moviequeen1

1869
The 1st international boat race on River Thames,Oxford defeated Harvard
1883
Krakatoa,a volcanic island in Indonesia erupted killing 36,000 people.It was one of the deadliest volcanic eruptions in recorded world history. 4 huge blasts were heard in Perth,Australia which is 2,800 miles away. The victims who survived the initial explosion were met with a 120 ft wall of water which took over nearby islands
2012
The 1st interplanetary human voice recording was broadcast from the Mars Rover'Curiosity"


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 28th*

1937 Japanese Bomb Shanghai

1963 Martin Luther King, Jr. Gives "I Have A Dream Speech"

1968 10s Of Thousands Anti-Vietnam War Protestors Chicago

1996 Charles, Prince of Wales and his wife, Princess Diana, formally divorce


----------



## moviequeen1

1898
pharmacist,Caleb Bradham renames his carbonated soft drink'Pepsi-Cola'
1955
14 yr old Chicago teenager,Emmett Till is kidnapped,murdered,his body was thrown into the Tallahachie River in Miss.Two men were arrested,found not guilty by all white jury.This case started the civil rights movement in U.S.
1968
anti-war protesters clashed with Chicago police outside of the Democratic National Convention
2017
N Korea launches a missile which flies over Japan,prompting the country's alert system warning people to take cover


----------



## Pam

28th August

1833 The House of Commons approved the Abolition Act., introduced earlier by Thomas Buxton, abolishing slavery throughout most of the British Empire.

1933 For the first time, a BBC broadcasted appeal was used by the police in tracking down a wanted man (murder suspect Stanley Hobday).

1973 Princess Anne visited Russia, to ride for Britain in an equestrian event, thus becoming the first member of the Royal Family to visit the country.

1981 For the third time in ten days, a world record in the mile run was set. Sebastian Coe, who broke Steve Ovett's record on August 19th and lost it to Ovett on August 26th, broke it again - by a full second - in Brussels, Belgium. Coe's new record time was 3:47.33


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 29th*

1949 Russian Troops Mass On The Border Yugoslavia

1949 The Soviet Union test their first atomic bomb

1966 The Beatles play their final US Concert at Candlestick Park in San Francisco

2005 Hurricane Katrina Strikes New Orleans


----------



## moviequeen1

1885
German engineer/inventor,Gottleib Daimler receives German patent for motorcycle
1958
U.S. Air Force Academy's permanent site,Colorado Springs,Colo opens
1997
Netflix,a online DVD rental business is founded by Marc Randolph,Scott Hastings in Scott Valley,Calif
2005
Hurricane Katrina ,a category 3 storm with 145mph winds made 2nd&3rd landfall devestating much of the U.S.  Gulf Coast area. New Orleans is hit extremely hard, overwhelmed the levee system 80% of the city was under water.150,000 residents couldn't get out,stranded either on rooftops/ at city's convention center&Superdome. It was worst natural diasaster in U.S. history over 1,836 people died caused $115 bill in damages


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> *This day in History August 28th*
> 
> 1963 Martin Luther King, Jr. Gives "I Have A Dream Speech"


Perhaps more importantly it was on August 28, 1833 that the UK ended slavery.  In some ways that was the beginning of the end for slavery in the US.   https://www.huffpost.com/entry/here...e-in-black-history_n_57e95479e4b0e28b2b55317e


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> *This day in History August 29th*
> 
> 2005 Hurricane Katrina Strikes New Orleans


An interesting coincidence.  Lets hope Ida is one that can more quickly disappear from memory...


----------



## Pam

29th August

1831 Michael Faraday successfully demonstrated the first electrical transformer at the Royal Institute, London.

1882 The England cricket team lost to Australia, in England, for the first time. An 'obituary' printed in the Sporting Times, talkes of 'the Ashes' of English cricket being taken back to Australia. Test series between the two countries are now played for 'The Ashes'. 

1930 The last remaining inhabitants of St Kilda (40 miles west of North Uist in the North Atlanctic Ocean) were voluntarily evacuated to other parts of Scotland. The entire archipeligo is owned by the National Trust for Scotland and it becameone of Scotland's five World Heritage Sites in 1986.

2011 Private security firm G4S sacked two members of staff who tagged the false leg of 29 year old Rochdale offender Christopher Lowcock, allowing him to remove it and flout a court imposed curfew.


----------



## Tish

Alligatorob said:


> An interesting coincidence.  Lets hope Ida is one that can more quickly disappear from memory...


Absolutely!


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 30th*

1935 Wealth Tax Act Passed in the United States

1959 First Mini goes on sale in Britain for £497

1963 Direct Line Set Up Between Moscow and Washington to prevent the possibility of an accidental war

1989 Leona Helmsley convicted and sentenced


----------



## Pam

1146 A conference of European leaders outlawed the crossbow. It was hoped that by banning the weapon, wars would eventually end. Despite the prohibition, crossbows continued to be used until the 16th century when they were replaced by firearms.

1791 HMS Pandora, the ship sent int 1790 to search for the Bounty and the mutineers who had taker her, sank after having run aground on a reef the previous day.

1928 Indian politician Jawahrial founded the Independence of India League to campaign for freedom from British rule.

1936 The record for crossing the Atlantic was gained by the liner 'Queen Mary', winning the 'Blue Riband'.

2020 Eyam Parish Church held its Annual Plague Commemoration service on line on the Eyam Church Facebook page because of the world coronavirus pandemic.  When plague arrived in September 1665, rather than flee this wild corner of Derbyshire - and risk spreading the infection - villagers locked themselves away to suffer in isolation.


----------



## moviequeen1

1890
Pres. Benjamin Harrison signed the 1st U.S. law requiring inspection of meat products
1901
English engineer,Hubert Cecil Booth patents powered vacuum cleaner
1967
U.S. Senate confirms Thurgood Marshall who becomes the 1st black Supreme Court Justice


----------



## Tish

*This day in History August 31st*

1888 Jack the Ripper Kills His First Victim

1954 Hurricane Carol Strikes Long Island, Massachusetts, Connecticut and Rhode Island

1997 Princess Diana and Dodi Fayed are killed in a car crash in Paris

2005 Curfew Placed On New Orleans


----------



## moviequeen1

1842
Micah Rugg patents a nut&bolts machine
1897
Thomas Edison patents kinetoscope a device which produces moving pictures
1978
husband&wife, William&Emily Harris plea guilty to 1974 kidnapping of heiress,Patty Hearst.They each got 8 yrs in prison.When they got out,went their separate ways
2009
Walt Disney Co acquires Marvel Entertainment for $4.24 billion


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 1st*

1914 St. Petersburg Changes Name To Petrograd

1923 Great Kanto Earthquake and Great Tokyo Fire Japan

1939 Germany Invades Poland

1954 Hurricane Carol Strikes Long Island, Massachusetts, Connecticut and Rhode Island

2004 Chechen Rebels Take 1,000 Children Hostage


----------



## moviequeen1

1897
Boston,Mass subway opens,1st underground rapid transist system in N.America
1962
United Nations announced Earth's population had hit 3 billion
1995
Rock n Roll Hall of Fame opens in Cleveland,Ohio
2018
Aretha Franklin's memorial service was held in Detroit,Mich,attendees included singers Stevie Wonder,Ariana Grande,Pres Bill Clinton.The procession had 140 pink Cadillacs


----------



## Pam

1st September

1865 Joseph Lister performed the first antiseptic surgery.

1951 The Premier supermarket opened in Earl's Court, London; the first supermarket in Britain.

1971 The British penny and the threepenny coins ceased to be legal tender as decimalisation continued.

1985 After 73 years the wreck of the liner 'Titanic' was found.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 2nd

2 Sept 1923 Great Tokyo Fire*
Following the Kanto Earthquake, fires continue to burn in the City of Tokyo, these fires caused a greater number of deaths than the Earthquake and became known as the Great Tokyo Fire.

*2 Sept 1925 Alcohol Imports From Canada*
Government Ministers from Canada and the United States have been having meetings to stop the illegal import of alcohol across the US -- Canadian border by working together.
*
1935 Labor Day Hurricane*
A Category 5 hurricane strikes the Florida Keys with winds in excess of 185 mph causing extreme damage in the upper region of Florida Keys including the deaths of over 400 including hundreds of World War I vets who were watching a Labor Day baseball game. It is still considered one of the strongest hurricanes to have struck the United States and is one of the strongest hurricanes ever recorded worldwide.
*
2 Sept 1945 Japan Formal Surrender*
Japan formally surrenders to the Allies, bringing an end to World War II. This is the day VJ day is celebrated or Victory in Japan day.
*
2 Sept 1945 Vietnam Declares Independence*
Ho Chi Minh declares the independence of Vietnam from France. French forces seized southern Vietnam and opened talks with Ho Chi Minh, but these talks collapsed in 1946, and French warships bombarded the northern Vietnamese city of Haiphong.


----------



## moviequeen1

1666
great fire of London raged for 4 days,80% of the buildings were destroyed
1931
singer Bing Crosby makes his radio debut
1963
 'CBS Evening News' with anchor Walter Cronkite  expands from 15  to 30 min
1986
Cathy Evelyn Smith is sentenced to 3 yrs  for the death of actor John Belushi
2015
according to a study done by Yale Univ,printed in'Nature' the Earth's trees number over 3 trillion


----------



## Pam

2nd September

1685 The beheading of Lady Alice Lisle, the last woman to have been executed by a judicial sentence of beheading in England. She was tried by Judge Jeffreys at the opening of the Bloody Assizes at Winchester and was executed for harbouring fugitives after the defeat of the Monmouth Rebellion at the Battle of Sedgemoor.

1752 The Julian calendar was used in Britain and the Colonies 'officially' for the last time, almost two centuries after most of Western Europe had adopted the Gregorian calendar. 

1939 Under the National Service Bill, men aged 19 - 41 were conscripted in Britain.

1973 The death (aged 81) of John Ronald Reuel Tolkein (JRR Tolkein), English writer and poet, best known as the author of the classic fantasy works The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 3rd

1926 Gangster Harry "Lefty" Lewis*
The gangster Harry "Lefty" Lewis is brought to trial on murder charges in Cook County, Illinois. Throughout the trial, witnesses and it is believed jurors had been intimidated by death threats and the jury acquitted Lewis after only six hours of deliberation, despite overwhelming evidence of his guilt.
*
1929 Dow Reaches Peak of 381.17*
The Dow Jones industrial average closed at 381.17, this was the peak of the bull market that had been increasing at a phenomenal rate in the Twenties and only 1 month before the great stock market crash in October 1929 signalling the beginning of the great depression of the thirties.
*
1939 Britain and France Declare War On Germany*
In response to Hitler's invasion of Poland, Britain and France, declare war on Germany.

*1930 Dominican Republic Hurricane Strikes*
A powerful hurricane with winds exceeding 200 miles per hour was recorded slams into the Dominican Republic, killing more than 8,000 people.

*1935 World Speed Record*
Sir Malcolm Campbell breaks the 300 mph set a new world record on the Bonneville Salt Flats of Utah with his 2,500 HP Bluebird and beat his own previous world record of 276.82 mph that he had set earlier in the year.


----------



## Pam

3rd September

1650 English Parliamentarian forces led by Oliver Cromwell defeated an army loyal to King Charles II of England at the Battle of Dunbar.

1658 Richard Cromwell (the third son of Oliver Cromwell) became Lord Protector of England but served just under 9 months, leading to his name of 'Tumbledown Dick' by Royalists.

1738 Britain finally recognised the United States of America by signing the Treaty of Paris which officially ended the American War of Independence.

1916 Captain Leefe Robinson became the first pilot to shoot down a Zeppelin airship during a German air raid on London in World War I. Robinson was later awarded the Victoria Cross.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 4th

1925 Farm Wagons Need Lights*
New laws have been put in place that means farm wagons on the road after nightfall must now be equipped with lights which must be turned on after nightfall, this has been implemented due to the increasing accidents caused by farmers during the peak corn packing season.

*1937 Chicago Polio Outbreak*
Following the increases in Infantile Paralysis (Polio) in Chicago, the city health department has made statements that the epidemic is under control but schools will continue to leave closed indefinitely.

*1951 President Harry S. Truman*
President Harry S. Truman’s speech from San Francisco is broadcast across the nation, marking the first time a television program was broadcast from coast to coast.

*1957 National Guard Little Rock*
The National Guard on the order of Governor Orval Faubus is used to prevent nine African American students from entering Central High School in Little Rock. The action was taken in violation of a federal order to integrate the school.

*1957 Change to Law Between Consenting Adults*
A report sponsored by the British government has suggested homosexual behaviour between consenting adults (over the age of 21) should no longer be a criminal offence, currently, homosexual offences can incur anything from a £5 fine to life imprisonment.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 6th

1901 U.S.A. President McKinley*
President McKinley is shot and fatally wounded in Buffalo, New York by an anarchist named Leon Czolgosz

*1915 England First Tank*
The first tank sponsored by the First Lord of the Admiralty, Winston Churchill was produced named Little Willie in a factory in England, before the end of World War I the British were using them to fight the Germans.

*1921 U.S.A. Ku Klux Klan*
Members of the Police in Connecticut are investigating the Klu Klux Klan who is recruiting members by proposing "Preserve The Ideals of A Pure Anglo Saxon Civilization." To join the Klan new members must donate $10.00. It is believed the Klan is growing quickly and the police department is concerned over racial attacks when it reaches full strength.

*1934 Austria Army Ready To Fight Nazis*
The Austrian Army is being deployed on the border with Yugoslavia as it is rumoured that the Nazis will make another push into Austria in the coming days.

*1941 Jews Ordered to Wear Star of David*
The head of the Berlin Secret Police ordered all Jews over 6 years old to wear a yellow star of David on their coats together with the word Jew, and they are not to leave the area they have been assigned without obtaining police permission.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 7th*

1940 Battle Of Britain To Protect British Cities

1979 ESPN Debuts On Cable

2008 Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac into government control


----------



## Pam

7th September

1665 The death of George Viccars the first plague victim to die in the village of Eyam in Derbyshire. The plague raged for 14 months. Out of a population of 350 people, only 80 survived.

1907 The Lusitania set sail from Liverpool for New York on her maiden voyage. She set a record, crossing the Atlantic in five days at an average speed of 23 knots.

1978 While walking across Waterloo Bridge in London, Bulgarian dissident Georgi Markov was assassinated by a Bulgarian secret police agent using a ricin pellet fired from a specially designed umbrella.

2013 New Yorker Marin Alsop became the first woman to lead the Last Night of the Proms in its 118 year history.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 8th

1915 Zeppelin Used For Bombing*
German success using the Zeppelin to terrorize the skies over Britain includes an attack on Aldergate in central London, killing 22 people and causing £500,000 worth of damage.

*1935 State Senator Huey P. Long*
In retaliation for slandering his father, Dr Carl Austin Weiss, Jr. fatally shot State Senator Huey P. Long in the state capital building in Louisiana.

*1941 Russia Siege of Leningrad*
Germany begins the 900-day Siege of Leningrad by German forces during World War II, the siege led to the death of at least one million Russians from starvation and disease.

*1943 Italy Surrenders*
Following the deposing of Mussolini from power in July General Dwight Eisenhower publicly announces the surrender of Italy to the Allies.


----------



## moviequeen1

1565
The 1st U.S. permanent English settlement founded in St. Augustine,Fla
1860
an excursion steamer'Lady Elgin' with 300 people aboard sinks into Lake Michigan during a storm,all were lost.It was the worst loss of life on the Great Lakes
1930
American inventor,Richard Gurley Drew creates Scotch Tape
1965
small ads in entertainment papers,'Daily Variety',Hollywood Reporter' attract 437 young men vying to become the world's 1st manufactured 'boy band,'The Monkees'.Davy Jones had already been cast,the 3 lucky ones were Peter Tork,Mickey Dolenz,Mike Nesmith
1974
Pres. Gerald Ford pardons ex Pres Richard Nixon of all federal crimes


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 9th*

1950 Truman Fireside Chat To Explain new Controls

1956 Elvis Presley appears on Ed Sullivan's show

1965 Hurricane Betsy Makes Landfall

1971 Attica Prison Riot New York


----------



## moviequeen1

1776
Congress offically renames country United States of America from "The United Colonies'
1942
during WWII,Japanese planes bomb for the 1st time on U.S. soil at Mount Emily,Oregon
1971
John Lennon releases his 2nd studio album'Imagine' which was a critical/commerical success
2015
Queen Elizabeth II becomes Great Britain's longest reigning monarch at 63 yrs, 7 months. She surpassed her great,great, grandmother,Queen Victoria


----------



## Tish

*This day in history September 10th

1922 Amount Of Money In Circulation*
The Treasury in Washington has released new figures the per capita circulation of money is now $39.93 per person down from $42.99 one year ago.

*1927 Laws for Novice Fliers*
As the number of Trans Atlantic stunt fliers increases with a larger number lost each month, currently the odds of completing the trip are about 1 in 2 but as more fliers with less experience attempting to cross the Atlantic, the number of casualties will continue to grow. It is believed the Governments around the world including the US will put laws in place to stop this foolhardiness. Maybe they will include a pilots license needed to fly a plane.

*1930 U.S.A. "Scarface" Al Capone*
"Scarface" Al Capone has taken former rivals into partnership with him to form a giant Co-Operative organization to control the Beer, Vice and Gambling Industries in Chicago. The Syndicate will be run by a cabinet with each member controlling different areas of the business.

*1939 Canada Declares War On Germany*
Canada joins England and France by declaring war on Germany.

*1942 U.S.A. Gas Rationing*
Following similar moves in Europe and the rest of the world, President Franklin D. Roosevelt starts gasoline rationing in the U.S. as part of the country's wartime efforts.


----------



## Pam

10th September

1224 The Franciscans, founded in 1209 by St. Francis of Assisi, first arrived in England. They were originally called Grey Friars because of their grey 'habits'.

1813 The first unqualified defeat of a British naval squadron in history took palace when US Captain Oliver Hazard Perry led a fleet of nine American ships to victory over a squadron of six British warships at the Battle of Lake Erie.

1897 George Smith, a London cab driver, became the first person to be convicted for drunken driving. He was fined £1.

1963 American Express opened a credit card service in Britain.

1967 Almost 100 per cent of the voters of Gibraltar rejected Spanish rule in favour of retaining British sovereignty.


----------



## moviequeen1

1846
Elias Howe receives U. S. patent for lockstitch sewing machine
1919
China becomes member of the League of Nations
1953
Swanson Company introduces the 1st frozen 'TV Dinner' which was an oven ready turkey dinner in a alumium tray with 2 side dishes,a vegetable,mashed potatoes. The 1st yr,5,000 units were sold,the following yr  10 million.chicken &beef dinners eventually came out.By 1956,the company was selling annually 13 million units
2008
The Large Hadron Collider at CERN which was described as the biggest scientific experiment in history of mankind was powered up in Geneva, Switerzerland
2015
a new human like species,'Homo Naledi" was found deep in South African caves by a team of female archeologists


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 11th

2001 9/11 Terrorist Attacks*
The 911 attacks carried out on September 11, 2001, were a series of terrorist attacks upon the United States of America. Four commercial passenger jet airliners were hijacked on that morning and two of the planes were crashed into the Twin Towers of the World Trade Center in New York City, one plane into each tower, causing the collapse of both towers within two hours. The third aircraft was crashed into the Pentagon. Passengers on the fourth hijacked aircraft attempted to retake control of their plane from the hijackers, which crashed into a field in rural Somerset County, Pennsylvania killing all on board but in the process saving many other lives. Approximately 3,000 people died in these attacks. including a number of firefighters and rescue workers.

*Canada Quebec Bridge*
As the final part of the Quebec Bridge (the central span) was being raised into position from pontoons in the river it collapsed when it was 15 feet up in mid-air it plunged back into the river killing 90 construction workers.

*U.S.A. Woman Flogged*
A woman was in hospital following a flogging by four masked women who are members of "Ladies of The Invisible Eye " from Dallas in Texas, they administered 100 lashes for ruining her own daughter's life.

*1930 Number of Farms Decreasing*
A new government report highlights the fact that the number of farms is decreasing across the states with an overall 10% reduction of farms.
*
1930 U.S.A. Still Explodes*
A house was blown up today in Madison, Wisconsin when a still exploded in the basement. The fire which accompanied the explosion destroyed the house and a barn.


----------



## moviequeen1

1883
James Cutler patents mail chute
1941
construction of Pentagon begins in Arlington County,Maryland completed in 1943
1951
Florence Chadwick becomes the 1st woman to swim the English Channel from England-France.It took her 16 hrs,19 min
1977
The Atari 2600 Computer System is released in North America revolutionizing the video game industry


----------



## feywon

Tish said:


> *This day in History September 11th
> 
> 2001 9/11 Terrorist Attacks*
> The 911 attacks carried out on September 11, 2001, were a series of terrorist attacks upon the United States of America. Four commercial passenger jet airliners were hijacked on that morning and two of the planes were crashed into the Twin Towers of the World Trade Center in New York City, one plane into each tower, causing the collapse of both towers within two hours. The third aircraft was crashed into the Pentagon. Passengers on the fourth hijacked aircraft attempted to retake control of their plane from the hijackers, which crashed into a field in rural Somerset County, Pennsylvania killing all on board but in the process saving many other lives. Approximately 3,000 people died in these attacks. including a number of firefighters and rescue workers.
> 
> *Canada Quebec Bridge*
> As the final part of the Quebec Bridge (the central span) was being raised into position from pontoons in the river it collapsed when it was 15 feet up in mid-air it plunged back into the river killing 90 construction workers.
> 
> *U.S.A. Woman Flogged*
> A woman was in hospital following a flogging by four masked women who are members of "Ladies of The Invisible Eye " from Dallas in Texas, they administered 100 lashes for ruining her own daughter's life.
> 
> *1930 Number of Farms Decreasing*
> A new government report highlights the fact that the number of farms is decreasing across the states with an overall 10% reduction of farms.
> 
> *1930 U.S.A. Still Explodes*
> A house was blown up today in Madison, Wisconsin when a still exploded in the basement. The fire which accompanied the explosion destroyed the house and a barn.


Curiosity got me with "USA Woman Flogged".  The incident was in 1922 apparently and the 'Ladies of the Invisible Eye' were one of several KKK women's Auxiliary groups, which makes me suspect details newspaper did not print.

And that last one.  Headline could have been more precise:  "Still in USA Explodes" or "Still Explodes in USA".  i grew up in a place where 'stills' were fairly common that wording made my mind go 'yeah and 91 years later it continues, we've always been a violent country'.  Then i read the details and thought  'yeah, over the years, meth labs and homegrown terrorist Bombings (OK City) became more common'.


----------



## Tish

@feywon Thanks for weighing in.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 12th*

1940 Lascaux Prehistoric Cave Paintings Discovered In France

1953 John Fitzgerald Kennedy marries Jacqueline Lee Bouvier

1953 Nikita Khrushchev Takes Over In Soviet Union

1960 Hurricane Donna Strikes Long Island

1977 Steve Biko Killed In South Africa

1988 Hurricane Gilbert Strikes Jamaica


----------



## Pam

12th September

1440 Eton College was founded by Henry VI. Prefects were warned to look out for "ill-kempt heads and unwashed faces."

1878 Cleopatra's Needle, the obelisk of Thothmes II, was erected on London's Embankment.

1936 Britain’s Fred Perry won the US Tennis Championships against Donald Budge. Britain had to wait a further 76 years for a male singles champion and on 11th September 2012 Andy Murray won the US Open, beating Novak Djokovic.

1970 The supersonic Concorde passenger jet landed at Heathrow Airport for the first time to a barrage of complaints from nearby residents about noise.

2005 England took the Ashes from Australia for the first time since 1987.


----------



## moviequeen1

1909
world's first patent for synthetic rubber was given to German chemist,Fritz Hofmann
1958
U. S. Supreme Court orders the all white Central High School in little Rock,Arkansas to intergrate
1990
U.S,United Kingdom,France, USSR,East&West Germany sign agreements allowing 2 Germanys to merge
2017
Apple debuts iphoneX costing $999 along with iphone 8


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 13th*

1959 First Man-Made Object ( Luna 2 )Reaches The Moon

1960 OPEC Created

1966 Minimum Wage Raised To $1.40 in the US

1982 Princess Grace of Monaco Dies

2001 Osama bin Laden Named As Prime Suspect

2006 E. Coli Breakout U.S.


----------



## moviequeen1

1501
Michelanglo begins work on his statue of David which would become a masterpiece of Renaissance sculpture
1881
Lewis Howard Latemer invented&patents electric lamp with carbon filament
1948
Margaret Chase Smith{R,Maine} is elected Senator,she would become the 1st woman to serve in both houses of Congress
1965
Beatles win their 1st Grammy-Best Group of 1964


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 14th*

1920 Wall Street Bombing

1928 Okeechobee Hurricane Strikes Florida

1932 Mahatma Gandhi begins his hunger strike

1997 Steve Jobs Returns to Apple


----------



## Pam

14th September

1752 The 3rd of September became the 14th as the Gregorian Calendar was introduced into Britain. Crowds of people rioted on the streets demanding, 'Give us back our 11 days.'

1759 The earliest dated board game in England was sold on this day by its inventor John Jeffreys, from his house in Chapel Street, Westminster. The game was called 'A Journey Through Europe', or 'The play of Geography'.

1981 A teenage boy who fired blank shots at the Queen during a Trooping of the Colour ceremony pleaded guilty to a charge under the 1848 Treason Act and was jailed for five years.


----------



## moviequeen1

1716
The 1st lighthouse in American colonies lit at Boston Harbor
1814
Francis Scott Key who was aboard a ship in Baltimore Harbor witnessed the bombing of Fort McHenry.He wrote a poem about it, became U.S. national anthem'Star Spangled Banner'
1956
IBM introduces RAMAC 305,1st commerical computer with hard drive that uses magnetic disk storage.It weighed over a ton
1987
Baltimore Oriole baseball player,Cal Ripken Jr's  streak of playing in 908 games,8,243 innings is broken


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 15th

1963 Four Young Black Girls Murdered By Klan*
Members of the Ku Klux Klan plant 19 sticks of dynamite with a delayed-time release outside the basement of the 16th St. Baptist Church which was a rallying point for civil-rights activities through the spring of 1963 in Birmingham, Alabama. Four young black girls (Denise McNair, Carole Robertson, Addie Collins, and Cynthia Wesley) were killed in the bombing as they prepared their Sunday school lesson on "The love that forgives." The bombers identities were Bobby Frank Cherry, Thomas Blanton, Herman Cash, and Robert "Dynamite Bob" Chambliss. The bombing, which was targeted at children attending church, provided the impetus for increased support for people working for civil rights. Public outrage, it marked a turning point in the U.S. civil rights movement of the mid-20th century and contributed to support for the passage of civil rights legislation in 1964.

*1916 France Battle of the Somme*
The British launch a major offensive against the Germans at the Battle of the Somme, using 40 primitive tanks for the first time in history.

*1926 U.S.A. Flooding Midwest*
As heavy rains continue to fall across the Midwest many towns and cities are only accessible by boat and with rain continuing to fall more and more rivers are overflowing making the situation worse each day, forecasters are predicting further rain for the next 7 days.
*
1931 UK Mahatma Gandhi*
A conference between the British government and the emissary for India Mahatma Gandhi continue in London with the figure of Gandhi sat cross-legged on a chair with his loincloth admitting that Britain has the power of force to control India but would like the two countries to work together as an honourable and equal partnership in India, during his speech to the conference he said he was a poor humble agent acting on behalf of the Indian National Congress.

*1935 German Jews Stripped of Citizenship*
German Jews are stripped of their citizenship, reducing them to subjects of the state, this was only part of Hitler changes to Jews as they were disqualified from public office and professions, and also not allowed to marry Aryans. Finally throughout the German State signs appeared in shops and Hotels with the words "Jews Not Welcome."

*1940 Battle of Britain*
The Battle of Britain turns in British favour when the Royal Air Force (RAF) flying the new Spitfires down 56 German aircraft in two dogfights lasting less than an hour.


----------



## Pam

15th September

1830  George Stephenson's Manchester and Liverpool railway opened. During the ceremony, William Huskisson, MP, became the first person to be killed by a train when he crossed the track to shake hands with the Duke of Wellington.

1916  Military tanks, designed by Ernest Swinton, were first used by the British Army, in the Somme offensive. 

1966 The launch at Barrow-in-Furness of HMS Resolution, the first of a class of four nuclear ballistic missile submarines (SSBN) built for the Royal Navy as part of the UK Polaris programme. Her long period of sea trials culminated in the test firing of a Polaris missile from the USAF Eastern Test Range off Cape Kennedy at 11:15 on 15th February 1968. The class was part of the 10th Submarine Squadron, all based at Faslane Naval Base in Scotland. 

1971 Prince Charles joined the Royal Naval College, Dartmouth, under the graduate entry scheme, as Acting Sub-Lieutenant. The Duke of Edinburgh, and his great-uncle, Lord Mountbatten, had both been at Dartmouth.


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> 1565
> The 1st U.S. permanent English settlement founded in St. Augustine, Fla


St Augustine was a Spanish settlement, not English.  The first permanent English settlement was Jamestown, 42 years later.  The Pilgrims did not land at Plymouth Rock until 1620.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 15th
1857
Timothy Alder patents typesetting machine
1928
Scottish bacteriologist,Alexander Fleming discovers pencillin while studying influenza
1982
debut of USA Today daily middle market newspaper by Gannett Company. The cost was 25 cents now its $2,printed in 37 U.S. sites with 5 international editions, Asia,Canada, Europe,Pacific Islands
1997
 Google.com is registered as a domain name
2018
archelogists find oldest known brewery,with remains of a 13,000yr old beer in Hafa Cave,Israel


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 16th

1810 Mexico Independence*
Mexico declared its independence from Spain after 300 years of Spanish Rule.

*1920 Wall Street Bombing*
A bomb believed to be planted by radical anarchists rocked Wall Street killing 38 people and wounded over 400. It was never solved but was widely attributed to radical anarchists.

*1928 Okeechobee Hurricane*
The Okeechobee Hurricane strikes Lake Okeechobee, Florida with winds of around 140 mph a major levee broke with the resulting flood covering an area of hundreds of square miles with water that in some places was over 20 ft (6 m) deep and some 2,500 people drowned.

*1932 India Mahatma Gandhi*
Mahatma Gandhi begins his hunger strike in opposition to Britain's new Caste Separation Laws.
*
1940 Selective Training and Service Act*
President Franklin D. Roosevelt signed into law the Selective Training and Service Act, requiring all men between the ages of 21 and 30 to register with local draft boards (later changed to between 18 and 45), becoming the first peacetime military draft in United States history.


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> *1928 Okeechobee Hurricane*
> The Okeechobee Hurricane strikes Lake Okeechobee, Florida with winds of around 140 mph a major levee broke with the resulting flood covering an area of hundreds of square miles with water that in some places was over 20 ft (6 m) deep and some 2,500 people drowned.


My great uncle had a ranch on the north shore of the lake.  The flood was a storm surge and it hit the south shore, so he was alright.  However he joined the rescue effort, took his boat across the lake and mostly recovered lots of bodies.  I grew up on his stories, it put the real fear of hurricanes and storm surges in me.  He always claimed, and he was not the only one, that the death toll was much higher...

September 16 is the mid-point of hurricane season in the Atlantic, as many storms before as after, historically.


----------



## Pam

16th September

1400 Owain Glyndŵr, Welsh ruler and the last native Welshman to hold the title Prince of Wales, instigated the Welsh Revolt against the rule of Henry IV of England.

1485 Yeomen Warders, the bodyguard of the English Crown - popularly known as 'Beefeaters' - was established by King Henry VII. Yeoman Warders work full time at the Tower of London. They are retired from the Armed Forces, have at least 22 years of service and must also hold the Long Service and Good Conduct medal.

1859 British explorer Dr. David Livingstone discovered Lake Nyasa - now Lake Malawi, in central Africa.

1915 The opening of Britain’s first Women’s Institute, (regularly referred to as simply the WI) at Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch, Anglesey, Wales. 

1945 World War II: Japanese troops in Hong Kong surrendered. The surrender was accepted by Royal Navy Admiral Sir Cecil Harcourt.


----------



## moviequeen1

1830
Oliver Wendell Holmes wrote poem,'Old Ironsides'  a tribute to 18th century USS Constitution
1976
American Episcopal Church approves women as priests and bishops
1991
U.S. trial of Manuel Noreiga,  ex Panamean dictator/general begins. He was convicted of drug trafficking,sentenced to 40 yrs in prison
1997
Apple Computer,Co names co-founder Steve Jobs as interim CEO
2015
a report  published in 'Nature Journal' 3 million people die each yr of air pollution more than malaria&HIV/Aids combined


----------



## Tish

Alligatorob said:


> My great uncle had a ranch on the north shore of the lake.  The flood was a storm surge and it hit the south shore, so he was alright.  However he joined the rescue effort, took his boat across the lake and mostly recovered lots of bodies.  I grew up on his stories, it put the real fear of hurricanes and storm surges in me.  He always claimed, and he was not the only one, that the death toll was much higher...
> 
> September 16 is the mid-point of hurricane season in the Atlantic, as many storms before as after, historically.


How dreadful.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 17th*

1960 Chubby Checker has a number 1 record with The Twist

1978 Carl Bridgewater Murder UK

1995 Unabombers 35,000 word manifesto New York Times


----------



## moviequeen1

1787
The U.S. Constitution is signed by delegates at Philadelphia Convention
1872
Phillip Pratt patents his sprinker system for extinguishing fires
1920
 In Canton,Ohio 12  teams pay $100 to join the American Professional Football Association. Its renamed the National Football League in 1922
1978
At Camp David,Pres Jimmy Carter,Amwar Sadat,Mencheim Begin sign the'Camp David Peace Accords' which became framework for peace in Middle East between Egypt&Israel


----------



## Alligatorob

Pam said:


> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


That appeared to me to be made up, but it does apparently exist,  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llanfairpwllgwyngyll , _with 58 characters split into 18 syllables, is purported to be the longest place name in Europe and the second longest one-word place name in the world_


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 18th

1851 The New York Times Founded*
First published by Henry Jarvis Raymond and George Jones on September 18th, 1851, under the name of the New York Daily Times.
*
1933 Citrus Crop Damage*
With the number of very heavy tropical storms, this season the Citrus crops in Texas and Florida have now suffered losses ranging from 85% of the grapefruit crop in Texas to 25% of the orange and tangerine crops in Florida. Many are hoping and praying that we have seen the last of this year's tropical storms.
*
1942 Subs Sinks 4 Japanese Ships*
The fight for supremacy in the Pacific Ocean is being won by Submarines from the US as yesterday they sank 4 more Japanese Ships and damaged 4 more Japanese Ships.
*
1956 U.S.A. Gas Price Wars*
Many towns and cities across the US are seeing price wars in filling Stations with prices changing hourly by stations wishing to increase business, the prices during a price war can range between 24.6 cents per gallon and 30.2 cents per gallon.


----------



## moviequeen1

1837
 Charles Lewis Tiffany &John B.Young co founders of a stationary&fancy goods emporium in New York City.Its later renamed "Tiffany &Co'
1851
 The New York Times begins publishing,cost was 2 cents.The daily paper Mon-Sat costs $3,Sun edition is $6
1899
 rag time composer, Scott Joplin is granted copyright for his "Maple Leaf Rag' by the U. S. Copyright office.Its his most famous ragtime composition
1947
 CIA{Central Intelligence Agency} offically exists after being established by Pres. Harry Truman


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 19th

1928 West Palm Beach Hurricane*
As Red Cross workers help in the stricken area of West Palm Beach in Florida by distributing food, healthcare and clothing after the hurricane the count of those who lost their lives continues to grow to over 400 in Palm Beach County alone. This is the worst hurricane to hit the area in many years and the loss of property in the area mounts daily.

*1934 Charles Lindbergh Jr. Kidnapper Arrested*
Bruno Hauptmann is arrested in New York after a gold certificate from the ransom money is found and traced back to Hauptmann, he was charged with the kidnap/murder of the Lindbergh baby. On February 13th 1935 he was sentenced to death and executed on April 3rd 1936 for the abduction and murder of Charles Augustus Lindbergh Jr.

*1942 Russia World War II*
German troops and tanks have broken into Stalingrad for the third time and crack German commandos are being dropped in by aircraft in a bloody battle for control of the city.


----------



## moviequeen1

1838
Ephraim Morris patents railroad brake
1893
New Zealand is 1st country to grant all women the right to vote
1982
streetcars stop running on Market St in San Francisco after 122 yrs  of service
2014
Columbia Records releases 'Cheek to Cheek' a duet album of jazz standards with Tony Bennett& Lady Gaga. It debut # 1 on  both jazz&traditional jazz album charts


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> *1933 Citrus Crop Damage*
> With the number of very heavy tropical storms, this season the Citrus crops in Texas and Florida have now suffered losses ranging from 85% of the grapefruit crop in Texas to 25% of the orange and tangerine crops in Florida. Many are hoping and praying that we have seen the last of this year's tropical storms.


1933 was a really bad weather year in North America, the beginning of the dust bowl, and probably the worst hurricane year in history.  Hope we don't see another one like it any time soon...


----------



## Tish

Alligatorob said:


> 1933 was a really bad weather year in North America, the beginning of the dust bowl, and probably the worst hurricane year in history.  Hope we don't see another one like it any time soon...


Wow, I hope not either.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 20th

1933 Cuba Civil War*
The civil war in Cuba is causing Americans to seek protection from US warships as the fighting continues to intensify, also to make matters worse Malaria is breaking out in Havana and other cities with the number of cases growing daily. Many American owned businesses are under siege from the rebels including their own workers.

*1933 The Pittsburgh Steelers*
The Pittsburgh Steelers make their first appearance in the National Football League. In their first game, they played the New York Giants and lost with a score of 23-2.

*UK Water Restrictions*
As part of the British war effort to conserve fuel every household is asked to bathe in no more than 5 inches of water, the royal family is leading the way with black lines painted on all baths in the royal household at a depth of 5 inches with posters all over the palace reminding all of the need to conserve energy.

*1946 First Cannes Film Festival*
The first annual Cannes Film Festival opens at the resort city of Cannes on the French Riviera.

*1967 Egypt Israeli Tanks Sink Egyptian Patrol Boats*
Israeli Tank gunners sank three Egyptian patrol boats carrying armed soldiers travelling down the blocked Suez Canal heightening tension in the area.


----------



## moviequeen1

1814
Star Spangled Banner is published as a song,lyrics by Francis Scott Key,music by John Stafford Smith
1859
George Simpson patents electric range
1988
 at the Seoul Summer Olympic Games, U.S. spring board diver, Greg Louganis won the Gold Medal.The day before he famously hit his head on the 3 meter board during the semi finals


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 21st

1921 Germany Chemical Plant Explosion*
An explosion at a chemical products plant in Oppau, Germany, killed an estimated 800 people.

*1922 Canada Harvest Returns To Pre-War Levels*
Following a number of poor harvests in Canada and the interruption of the war, Canada will have its best harvest for over a decade and it is hoped that in the next couple of years harvests will return to pre-war levels.

*1931 US Banking System Problems*
As well as being the low point in the 1930s depression years also was a testing time for the US banking system as Americans lost faith in the banking system meaning they decided to draw money out of their local banks which in turn caused over 800 banks to close by the end of the year.

*1937 Great Britain The Hobbit Published*
J.R.R. Tolkien's "The Hobbit," is first published which follows the quest of home-loving Bilbo Baggins.

*1949 China Mao Tse Tung*
The Communist People’s Republic of China is proclaimed under Mao Tse Tung.


----------



## moviequeen1

1930
Johann Ostermeyer patents the flashbulb
1964
 Malta becomes independent from United Kingdom
1964
The world's 1st Mach 3 bomber,XB 70'Valkyrie' makes its maiden voyage from Palmdale,Calif. It was the protyped planned B-70 nuclear armed supersonic stragetic bomber to be used by U.S. Airforce,NASA It had 6 engines,crusing for thousands of miles at Mach 3 while flying at 70,000 ft. Two were built


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 22nd

1914 German U-Boat Submarine*
For the first time in wartime, the capabilities of Submarine warfare is seen when a German U-Boat submarine sinks three British cruisers, the Aboukir, the Hogue, and the Cressy, in just over one hour.

*1922 Bootleggers Winning*
In the ongoing war against bootleggers, 125 Prohibition agents have been killed against 50 bootleggers and Rum Runners.
*
1927 U.S.A. Dempsey - Tunney Fight*
The long-awaited re-match between ex-champion Jack Dempsey and Gene Tunney is watched by 150,000 Chicago fans at Soldier Field for this 10 round World Heavyweight Championship Match. Tunney won but only after a hard fight and fans wondering if he did get up before the count in the seventh round after Dempsey knocked him out.

*1949 Soviet Union Nuclear Bomb*
The Soviet Union explodes its first Nuclear Bomb 4 yrs after America.

*22 Sept 1953 North Korea Pilot Defects With MIG15*
The communist pilot who defected to the west yesterday landing in Seoul and bringing with him the latest MIG15 or MIG17 will not only obtain his freedom from the communist regime but will also collect the $100,000 reward offered by the Air Force for the first MIG delivered intact to the US Air Force.


----------



## Pam

22nd September

1598 The English playwright Ben Jonson, a contemporary of William Shakespeare, killed an actor in a duel and was put on trial for manslaughter. Jonson pleaded guilty but was released by benefit of clergy, a legal ploy through which he gained leniency by reciting a brief bible verse, forfeiting his 'goods and chattels' and being branded on his left thumb.

1735 Sir Robert Walpole became the first prime minister to occupy 10 Downing Street.

1761 The coronation of George III. In the later part of his life, George III suffered from mental illness. After a final relapse in 1810, a regency was established, and George III's eldest son, George, Prince of Wales, ruled as Prince Regent until his father's death in 1820.

1967 The liner Queen Mary began her last Atlantic crossing. A New York docks strike meant that passengers had to carry their own luggage aboard.


----------



## moviequeen1

1910
The Duke of York's Cinema opened in Brighton,its still operating today, the oldest cinema in Britain
1920
Chicago grand jury starts to investigate 8 Chicago White Sox players who conspired to rig the 1919 World Series
1961
Pres. John F Kennedy signs legislation for the Peace Corps to become a permanent government agency. The purpose of the corps to send volunteers e.g scientists,engineers,teachers to underdeveloped countries,to improve the lives of people in those countries there.It continues to this day
2003
David Hempleman-Adams becomes the 1st person to cross the Atlantic Ocean in a open air wicker basket hot air balloon. He started from New Brunswick,Canada,took him 83 hrs.He was planning to land in Ireland,but strong winds pushed him to England


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> 1814
> Star Spangled Banner is published as a song,lyrics by Francis Scott Key,music by John Stafford Smith


I have always found this an odd choice for our national anthem.  I'd prefer America the Beautiful, or even This Land is Your Land.

I do however stand whenever I hear it played.


----------



## moviequeen1

Alligatorob said:


> I have always found this an odd choice for our national anthem.  I'd prefer America the Beautiful, or even This Land is Your Land.
> 
> I do however stand whenever I hear it played.


I agree with you,America the Beautiful should be our national anthem,it reflects the images across our country,its easier to sing Sue


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 23rd*

1952 Rocky Marciano Becomes world heavyweight champion

1957 Little Rock Nine School Children Issue Arkansas

2004 Hurricane Jeanne slams into Haiti


----------



## Pam

23rd September

1338 The first naval battle of the Hundred Years' War between England and France took place On This Day. It was the first naval battle using artillery, as the English ship Christofer had three cannons and one hand gun.

1641 The Merchant Royal, a 17th century English merchant ship was lost at sea off Land's End. On board were at least 100,000 pounds of gold (nearly one billion pounds in today's money), 400 bars of Mexican silver and nearly 500,000 pieces of eight and other coins, making it one of the most valuable wrecks of all times. The wreck remains undiscovered.

1779 During the American Revolution, John Paul Jones on board the USS Bonhomme Richard beat British forces at the Battle of Flamborough Head (Yorkshire).

1952 The star of the silent movies, Charlie Chaplin, returned to his native England after 21 years in the US.


----------



## moviequeen1

1642
Harvard University in Cambridge,Mass held its 1st commencement
1806
William Clark&Meriweather Lewis return to St. Louis after exploring  the Mississippi River to the Pacific Coast
1955
an all white jury acquits, Roy Brant,John William  Milay in the brutal slaying of teenager, Emmit Till in Sumner,Miss This landmark case would inspire U.S. civil rights movement
1986
 U.S. Congress selects the rose as our national flower


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 24th

1908 Ford Model T*
The first factory-built Ford Model T was completed which became affectionately known as the Tin Lizzie.

*1925 France War Debts*
France has made a new offer to the United States overpayment of its war debt of $4,000,000,000 stating it had not forgotten its debt to America but it can not pay the full debt without forcing economic misery on its people. The proposal from France is to pay $5,000,000 per year for 5 five years which would be a very small percentage of the debt owed.
*
1938 Germany and Russia Carve Up Czechoslovakia*
1As Russia and Germany carve up Czechoslovakia, both have given warnings to Poland, Great Britain and France to stay out of the area and not to send troops near Czechoslovakia or it will be considered an act of war.

*1941 Pearl Harbor*
The Japanese consul in Hawaii is instructed to divide Pearl Harbor into five zones and calculate the number of battleships in each zone and report findings back to Japan which was then used in the planning of the Pearl Harbor attacks.


----------



## Pam

24th September

1842 The death of Branwell Bronte, English painter, writer and poet, brother of the famous literary Bronte sisters. It is likely that he died from tuberculosis aggravated by his drinking and opium addiction.

1967 The two 'Queens' of the Cunard Line, the Queen Mary and the Queen Elizabeth, passed each other in the Atlantic for the last time.

1971 Over 100 Russian diplomats were expelled from Britain for spying, following revelations made by a Soviet defector.

1975 The world's highest mountain, Mount Everest, was successfully scaled for the first time via its southwest face by British climbers Dougal Haston and Doug Scott. 

2009 The UK's largest haul of Anglo-Saxon treasure was discovered buried in a field in Staffordshire. Terry Herbert, who found it on farmland using a metal detector, said that it was a metal detectorist's dream. Experts said that the collection of 1,500 gold and silver pieces, which may date to the 7th Century, was unparalleled in size and worth "a seven-figure sum".


----------



## moviequeen1

1742
Faneuil Hall,a marketplace in Boston Mass opens to the public It was built by wealthy Boston merchant,Peter Faneuil,a gift to the city. Its still open to this day
1948
Honda Motor Company is founded in Hamamastu City,Japan
1976
newspaper heiress, Patty Hearst is sentenced to 7 yrs in prison for her part in a bank robbery.She serves 22 months,is released by Pres. Jimmy Carter
2015
Pope Francis during his 6 day tour around the U.S. becomes the 1st Pope to address U.S. Congress. In his speech he acknowledges his American heroes,Abraham Lincoln,Martin Luther King,Jr,Dorothy Day


----------



## Alligatorob

Pam said:


> Queen Mary


Stayed on the Queen Mary a few years ago, she's now permanently docked and a hotel in Long Beach.  Kind of interesting, but a small and not real comfortable room.


----------



## moviequeen1

1867
U. S. Congress creates the 1st black univ,Howard University in Washington D.C.
1878
British doctor,Dr Charles Drysdale writes a letter in the Times newspaper warning about the dangers of smoking
1981
Sandra Day O'Connor is sworn in as  1st woman Supreme Court Justice
2016
the world's largest radio telescope at 500m begins operating in Guizhou Province,China


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 26th*

1962 "Beverly Hillbillies" HIT TV Show Starts

1969 "Chicago Seven" Trial Begins

1969 The Beatles release the "Abbey Road Album " in the UK

2002 The ferry Joola from Senegal capsizes off the coast of Gambia

2007 "Saffron Revolution" Burma / Union of Myanmar

2009 Roman Polanski Detained In Switzerland


----------



## Pam

26th September

1580 The Devonshire born seaman Francis Drake returned to Plymouth, in the Golden Hind, becoming the first British navigator to circumnavigate the earth. Drake plundered a few Spanish ships en-route to keep morale high!

1687 The city council of Amsterdam voted to support William of Orange's invasion of England, which became the Glorious Revolution. King James II of England (James VII of Scotland and James II of Ireland) was overthrown and William ascended the English throne as William III of England, jointly with his wife Mary II of England.

1953 Sugar rationing in Britain came to an end.

1984 Britain agreed to transfer full sovereignty of Hong Kong to China in 1997, ending 150 years of British rule.

2011 The wreck of SS Gairsoppa, a UK cargo ship sunk by a German U-boat in 1941, was found in the Atlantic, around 300 miles off the coast of Ireland by US exploration firm Odyssey Marine. The wreck contained 200 tonnes of silver worth about £150m making it the largest haul of precious metal ever discovered at sea.


----------



## moviequeen1

1887
Emile Berliner patents the gramaphone
1960
Cuba's President,Fidel Castro gives  a 4 hr,29 min speech at the United Nations
1969
The Beatles release their last album as a group'Abbey Road'
1973
Concorde makes its 1st non stop crossing from Washington,D.C..-Paris in record breaking time 3hrs, 33 min
1988
New York City's Rockefeller PLaza is declared a national landmark
1990
Motion Picture Association of America abolishes its X rating,replacing it with NC-17.These films  have content inappropiate for people under 17


----------



## Alligatorob

Pam said:


> The wreck of SS Gairsoppa, a UK cargo ship sunk by a German U-boat in 1941


An interesting story, 81 lives lost with only one single survivor.  Seems like much of the silver was not recovered.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Gairsoppa


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 27th

1924 Russia Bandits Attack Trains*
The Odessa to Moscow Odessa Express has again been attacked by bandits and most of the passengers's either killed or injured by the bandits, this is the 2nd attack in two weeks leaving over 100 dead. The motive is a combination of robbery and fighting against the ruling Czars.
*
1938 Scotland RMS Queen Elizabeth*
RMS Queen Elizabeth is launched at the John Brown and Company yard in Clydebank, Scotland. She was the largest passenger liner ever built and named to honour Queen Elizabeth, a consort of King George VI of England and mother to Queen Elizabeth II.

*1939 Poland Surrenders*
Poland surrenders to Germany after just 26 days and 140,000 Polish troops are taken, prisoner.

*1940 Germany Tripartite Pact*
The Axis powers of Germany, Italy and Japan sign The Tripartite Pact with a one for all and all for one pledge.

*1946 Greece Civil War*
Greek and British government officials are planning on ways to bring the outright civil war in Northern Greece to an end. In a joint statement from London today they have said stern measures and whatever was needed to bring law and order would be used.


----------



## moviequeen1

1540
The society of Jesus{Jesuits} is founded by Ignatius Loyola,confirmed by Pope Paul 111 in Rome
1892
book matches are patented by Diamond Match Company
1937
The 1st Santa Claus training school opens in Albion,NY{located northwest of Rochester,NY}
1962
marine biologist/writer, Rachel Carson's book'Silent Spring' is published. She writes about the dangers of pesticides in the environment in the U. S.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 28th*

1928 Alexander Fleming Discovers Penicillin

1975 Spaghetti House Siege In London

1994 Car and Passenger Ferry the Estonia sinks


----------



## Pam

28th September

1745 At the Drury Lane Theatre, London, God Save the King, the national anthem, was sung for the first time. The score used was prepared by Thomas Augustine Arne (1710-1778) leader of the orchestra and composer of Rule Britannia.

1864 'The First International' was founded in London, when Karl Marx proposed the formation of an International Working Men's Association.

1865 Elizabeth Garrett Anderson became the first qualified woman physician in Britain. 

1884 Simon Marks, a Polish immigrant, and Yorkshireman Tom Spencer opened their Penny Bazaar in Leeds, setting the foundations for the Marks and Spencer chain.


----------



## moviequeen1

1850
U.S. Navy abolished flogging as punishment
1867
Toronto becomes capitol of Ontario,Canada
1955
The 1st World Series is broadcast in color on NBC-TV  NY Yankees vs Dodgers
1968
Beatles single'Hey Jude" debuts at #1 stays there for 9 weeks
2015
NASA scientists announced the discovery of flowing water on Mars


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 29th

1923 U.S.A. Tornadoes*
A Series of tornados in Iowa and Nebraska have taken the lives of 20 people with damage to property estimated in the millions, in addition, major cloud bursts caused a number of creeks to flood and becoming raging torrents destroying everything in their path.

*1936 China Will Defeat Japan*
Following the invasion by Japanese marines of Shanghai earlier this week China has stated they are preparing for war and will not rest until the Japanese have been forced from our country.

*1946 U.S.A. Meat Shortage*
As an ever-increasing number of butchers and customers face bare butchers shelves, questions are being asked if Abattoirs should be forced to release more meat to the market as it is thought many are hoarding the meat in the hope of prices increasing dramatically.

*1956 Nicaragua President Samoza*
The strong-arm leader in Nicaragua President Samoza was assassinated early today by gunmen who shot him down.


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> 1923 U.S.A. Tornadoes


Did y'all know we have the most tornadoes of any place?  From Wikipedia:

"_The United States has the most tornadoes of any country, as well as the strongest and most violent tornadoes._" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tornado_climatology

I have always found tornados fascinating.  I have seen a lot of them, lots of damage, and even felt a little wind on the edge, but never really been hit.  When I was a kid a large chicken farm near us got hit, feathers were scattered all over the north end of the county!  My closest sighting was on a rig about 12 miles offshore in Louisiana.  It was a water spout, a tornado on the water.  The alarms all went off and we were supposed to put on life jackets and go to an escape pod.  Of course we didn't, watching was just too mesmerizing. It looked so close you could literally reach out and touch it, but perspective was hard to get.  We were close enough to feel a lot of wind and get pretty wet, but it passed us by.  Or I might not be writing this...

Now in Utah tornados are very rare.


----------



## moviequeen1

1907
construction begins on the Washington National Cathedral in Washington,DC,completed in 1990
1916
U. S. oil tycoon,John D. Rockefeller becomes the world's 1st billionaire
1950
Bell Labratories created telephone answering machines
1982
cyanide laced Tylenol capsules kill 7 people in Chicago,Ill
2001
The Syracuse,NY Herald Journal newspaper which began in 1839 ceases publication


----------



## Pam

29th September

1399 The first English monarch to abdicate, Richard II, was replaced by Bolingbroke,                    who ascended the throne as Henry IV.

1650 Henry Robinson opened the first marriage bureau, in England.

1793 Tennis was mentioned for the first time in an English sporting magazine.

1829 The Metropolitan Police of London, later also known as the Met. was inaugurated and was  London's first regular police force, The officers  became known as 'bobbies' after Robert Peel, the home secretary who founded the modern police force.

1938 England, France, Germany and Italy signed the Munich Pact, under which the Sudetenland was given to Nazi Germany. In return, Hitler promised not to make any further territorial demands in Europe. World War II began the following year.


----------



## Tish

Alligatorob said:


> Did y'all know we have the most tornadoes of any place?  From Wikipedia:
> 
> "_The United States has the most tornadoes of any country, as well as the strongest and most violent tornadoes._" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tornado_climatology
> 
> I have always found tornados fascinating.  I have seen a lot of them, lots of damage, and even felt a little wind on the edge, but never really been hit.  When I was a kid a large chicken farm near us got hit, feathers were scattered all over the north end of the county!  My closest sighting was on a rig about 12 miles offshore in Louisiana.  It was a water spout, a tornado on the water.  The alarms all went off and we were supposed to put on life jackets and go to an escape pod.  Of course we didn't, watching was just too mesmerizing. It looked so close you could literally reach out and touch it, but perspective was hard to get.  We were close enough to feel a lot of wind and get pretty wet, but it passed us by.  Or I might not be writing this...
> 
> Now in Utah tornados are very rare.


I wonder why the USA gets so many.
I find them fascinating too, although we don't get many over here. there is always a waterspout but none have come ashore.
We have dust devils too.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History September 30th*

1949 Berlin Airlift Ends After the agreement reached

1955 James Dean Dies In Car Crash

1981 Sandra Day O'Connor becomes first female U.S. Supreme Court justice in history

2009 Earthquake Sumatra


----------



## moviequeen1

1841
Samuel Slocum patents  the stapler
1898
New York City is founded
1946
The Nuremberg War Trials were held in Nurmeberg,Germany ,22 German Nazi leaders were found guilty of war crimes.Their punishment was either death or prison. This trial  would set a precedent for trying war crimes in an international court
1997 
Microsoft releases Internet Explorer 4


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 1st*

1908 The Ford Model T introduced to the public

1910 Los Angeles Times building is bombed

1918 Lawrence of Arabia Forces capture Damascus from Turkish forces

1946 Mensa Created

1962 First Broadcast Of The Tonight Show with Johnny Carson

1964 Shinkansen network of high-speed railway lines open in Japan


----------



## Pam

1st October

959 Edgar the Peaceable became king of all England. 'The Peaceable', was not necessarily a comment on the deeds of his life, for he was a strong leader, shown by his seizure of the Northumbrian and Mercian kingdoms from his older brother. His reign though, was a remarkably peaceable one, thanks to draconian laws that involved having one's tongue ripped out, at best, for stealing an apple.

1553 The Coronation of Queen Mary I. She was the only surviving child born of the ill-fated marriage of Henry VIII and his first wife Catherine of Aragon. As the fourth crowned monarch of the Tudor dynasty, Mary is remembered for her restoration of Roman Catholicism and she had over 280 religious dissenters burned at the stake in the Marian Persecutions.

1906 The first hot-air balloon race was staged at Whitley, Yorkshire and was won by US Army Lieutenant Frank Lahm.

1946 Germany's Deputy Fuhrer, Rudolph Hess - captured in Scotland on 10th May 1941, after mysteriously parachuting from a plane during World War II - was sentenced to life imprisonment by the the International Military Tribunal.

1957 A vaccine against the strain of influenza that had been sweeping around the world was made available to the British public.


----------



## moviequeen1

1868
Louisa May Alcott's book'Little Women' was published in the U. S.
1880
 composer,John Phillip Sousa becomes new director of U.S. Marine Corps Band
1888
National Geographic Magazine publishes its 1st issue
1957
The 1st appearance of'In God We Trust' appeared on U.S. paper currency
1971
Walt Disney World opens to the public in Orlando,Fla,it  was designed as a 'sister' park to Disneyland which opened in Anaheim,CA in 1955. The very 1st guests at WDW were the Windsor family,they were awarded life time passes


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> 1971
> Walt Disney World opens to the public in Orlando,Fla


Having mostly grown up not too far from Orlando in the pre-Disney era I have always disliked the idea of Disney World.  I have so far managed not to ever visit, and don't think I ever will.  Have always like Carl Hiaasen's take on Disney ( http://www.carlhiaasen.com/book-detail.shtml?bid=16 )


Tish said:


> I wonder why the USA gets so many.
> I find them fascinating too, although we don't get many over here. there is always a waterspout but none have come ashore.
> We have dust devils too.


Don't really understand why we get so many either, the standard answer is our "continental" climate, but we aren't the only continent with a climate.  I think dust devils share some characteristics with tornadoes but form differently, and rarely get as powerful.  Waterspouts on the other hand are tornadoes that form on the water.  Not usually as powerful as many tornadoes though.  They do sometimes come ashore becoming tornadoes and have done damage.  Tornadoes moving offshore, into water, become waterspouts.


----------



## Tish

Alligatorob said:


> Having mostly grown up not too far from Orlando in the pre-Disney era I have always disliked the idea of Disney World.  I have so far managed not to ever visit, and don't think I ever will.  Have always like Carl Hiaasen's take on Disney ( http://www.carlhiaasen.com/book-detail.shtml?bid=16 )
> 
> Don't really understand why we get so many either, the standard answer is our "continental" climate, but we aren't the only continent with a climate.  I think dust devils share some characteristics with tornadoes but form differently, and rarely get as powerful.  Waterspouts on the other hand are tornadoes that form on the water.  Not usually as powerful as many tornadoes though.  They do sometimes come ashore becoming tornadoes and have done damage.  Tornadoes moving offshore, into water, become waterspouts.


I think I cursed myself, we just had a tornado that hit a few km out of Bathurst.


----------



## Tish

*
This day in History October 2nd

1928 U.S.A. Opium*
3,000 cups of Opium with a street value in excess of $1,500,000 have been seized from the Dollar Liner Steamer, President Harrison at Jersey City docks and a number of the crew including the captain have been charged with attempted smuggling. This is the largest single haul of smoking Opium ever made at a US port.

*1933 U.S.A. NRA*
President Roosevelt has asked the NRA to reduce codal hours to 30 to increase the number of jobs available and share the work and the wages more evenly.

*1942 World War II Stalingrad*
The Russian red army is fighting back house to house fighting in Stalingrad as part of a counterattack, this is coupled with Soviet offensives outside of the city and an increased presence of aircraft that are having greater success at shooting down German aircraft.

*World War II Warsaw Uprising*
The Warsaw Uprising ends when the few surviving Polish rebels surrender to German forces.


----------



## Pam

2nd October

1901 Despite Admiral Sir Arthur Wilson's opinion of the use of submarines as “underhand, unfair and damned un-English”, on this day in 1901 the Royal Navy launched its first submarine, Holland 1. Launched secretly from Yacht Shed No 1 at the Vickers Yard, Barrow-in-Furness, the submarine was armed with just one torpedo tube and three torpedoes. The crew of 8 volunteers relied on white mice to detect noxious fumes and other dangerous gases.

1925 John Logie Baird (Scottish born engineer born at Helensburgh) performed the first test of a working television system. Although Baird's electromechanical system was eventually displaced by purely electronic systems, his early successes earned him a prominent place in television's invention.

1942 The British cruiser Curacao sank with the loss of 338 lives, after colliding with the liner Queen Mary off the coast of Donegal.

1991 Ron Chassidy (who had been jailed for not paying his poll tax) was released after a 'whip-round' at his local pub so that he could play in a dominoes match!


----------



## moviequeen1

1866
J Osterhoud patents tin can with key opener
1902
children's author, Beatrix Potter's book'The Tales of Peter Rabbitt' is published in England
1967
 Thurgood Marshall,the 1st black Supreme Court Justice is sworn in
2016
After a record 67 Major League Baseball seasons,veteran sportscaster, Vin Scully calls his final Los Angeles Dodgers game.Dodgers lost to San Francisco Giants 7-1


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 3rd

1920 France Prix de l'Arc de Triomphe*
The First Prix de l'Arc de Triomphe Horse Race open to thoroughbreds aged three years or older is run at Longchamp Race Course, Paris, France.

*1921 Russia Famine*
One of the worst famines in modern times is gripping Russia due to the failure of crops and refugees are travelling the country trying to find food before the winter sets in fully. Together with low food supplies, Black Typhus is taking a large toll including killing 4 out of each 10 doctors trying to help treat the disease.

*1928 U.S.A. Taxicab War*
The ongoing Taxicab war in Chicago is increasing in intensity as Two Yellow Cab Garages were bombed with dynamite this week. Both companies are staying tight-lipped about the feud and have not passed details on to the local police.

*1932 Iraq Independence*
Iraq, became a sovereign State gaining full independence from Great Britain.

*1942 World War II V2 Rocket*
Germany tests its latest rocket the V2 for the first time which travels 118 miles. In 1944, Germany launched over a thousand of these rockets against Great Britain killing thousands due to little warning or defence against it.


----------



## moviequeen1

1863
Pres. Abe Lincoln designates the last Thurs in Nov" Thanksgiving Day",U.S. federal holiday
1899
JS Thurman patents motor driven vacuum cleaner
1990
reunifaction of East&West Germany,West Germany flag is raised above Brandenburg Gate at midnight
2018
the most expensive bottle of whiskey ever sold at auction in Edinburgh,Scotland."The Macallan Valerio Adami 1926 $ 1.1 million


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> 1863
> Pres. Abe Lincoln designates the last Thurs in Nov" Thanksgiving Day",U.S. federal holiday


Yes, Thanksgiving was originally to celebrate the Union victory at Gettysburg in the US Civil war the Pilgrim story/myth got added later (see https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/lincoln-proclaims-official-thanksgiving-holiday#:~:text=On October 3, 1863, expressing,holiday on November 26, 1863. ).

My great great grandfather fought against the Union at Gettysburg and was taken prisoner.  He spent the next 2 years as a POW on Johnson's island in Lake Erie.  I grew up on stories of his having to catch and eat rats for 2 years to survive.  Thanksgiving just ain't the same for some of us.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 4th*

1927 Work Begins On Mount Rushmore

1957 The Space Race begins with Sputnik Launch

1970 Janis Joplin, is found dead

2002 John Walker Lindh is sentenced to 20 years


----------



## moviequeen1

1537
The 1st complete English language Bible is printed with translations by William Tynsdale,Miles Coverdale
1675
Christiaan Hugyens,a Dutch mathematican patents the pocket watch
1883
 The Orient Express, a luxury train leaves on its 1st offical trip from Paris to Istanbul
1949
The United Nations permanent HQ in New York City is dedicated
2006
internet activist, Julian Assange launches Wikileaks


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 5th

1910 Portugal Republic*
Portugal established a republic after the Portuguese monarchy is ousted by revolutionaries.

*1925 Grand Ole Opry*
The Grand Ole Opry a weekly country music radio program broadcast live on WSM radio in Nashville, Tennessee launches on the WSM Radio Station.

*1928 China Fossils*
The American Museum of Natural History has returned to Peking with a wealth of fossils from animals never seen before from outer Mongolia, they had been in constant battles with Chinese outlaws trying to get the food, supplies and cars that the expedition had but they managed to outwit and outrun the outlaws using brain work and the much faster cars than the outlaw's horses.

1930 Great Britain Airship
Great Britons largest dirigible the R-101 Airship crashes in Beauvais, France, killing all on board.

*1933 Machine Gun Kelly*
Machine Gun Kelly has pleaded not guilty to charges of being a co-conspirator in the Urschel kidnapping.


----------



## Pam

5th October

1936 The start of the 'Jarrow March' - around 200 unemployed shipyard workers from Jarrow in north east England began walking to London to protest about the lack of jobs. The protestors arrived on 31st October. The closure in 1934 of its main employer, Palmer's shipyard, had left over 70% of the workforce in the town unemployed. The march has become a defining event of the 1930s.

1962 In Britain, an emerging pop group, 'The Beatles' released their first hit record 'Love Me Do'. 

1962 Dr. No, the first James Bond film, was released. Based on the 1958 Ian Fleming novel of the same name it starred Sean Connery as the secret agent 007.  

1967 For the first time in Britain, a court in Brighton accepted a 'majority verdict' from a jury instead of the usual 'unanimous verdict' required previously.


----------



## moviequeen1

1905
Wilbur&Orville Wright make a circling flight on 'Flyer 111" of 24.2 miles,took 39 min,23 secs
1947
Pres Harry Truman makes 1st Presidental address televised from the White House
1981
Swedish diplomat, Raoul  Wallenberg becomes honorary American,postumously
2018
at an auction in London,a record price by a living female artist as Jenny Savelle's 'Propped' was sold for 9.5 mill pounds


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 6th*

1926 Babe Ruth sets new record

1927 "The Jazz Singer" Premiers

1973 Yom Kippur War / Arab Israeli War Begins

1981 Anwar Sadat Assassinated


----------



## moviequeen1

1783
Benjamin Hanks patents self winding clock
1893
Nabisco Foods invents 'Cream Of Wheat'
1921
International PEN is established in London,founded by Catherine Amy Dawson Scott. Its a worldwide org of writers to promote friendship,exchanges with other writers in 100 countries PEN stands for poets/editors/essayists& novelists
1948
paleoanthropologist,Mary Leakey finds 1st partial fossil of 'proconsul africanus' ancestor of apes&humans on Rusinga Island, Kenya
2010
Kevin Systrem,Mike Kreiger launch  Instagram


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 7th*

1919 KLM Royal Dutch Airlines of the Netherlands is founded

1959 Southend Pier Fire

1982 Musical "Cats" Opens On Broadway

1985 Achille Lauro Hijack

1985 Tottenham Riots London, England


----------



## Pam

7th October

1918 The death of Hubert Parry, English composer. As a composer he is best known for the choral song 'Jerusalem', based on Blake's poem that begins with the lines - 'And did those feet in ancient time. Walk upon England's mountains green.' The term 'dark Satanic Mills', referenced in the poem, is interpreted as referring to the early Industrial Revolution that destroyed nature and human relationships.

1920 The first women were admitted to study for full degrees at Oxford University.

1959 Three hundred people were rescued after being cut off by a blaze on Southend's pier, (the world's longest pleasure pier on England's south-east coast).

1977 Ninety sets of Swedish identical twins travelled to Felixstowe for a brief shopping trip. The twins were taking part in studies by researchers from the Karolinska Institutet in Stockholm.


----------



## moviequeen1

1765
Stamp Act Congress meets in NYC to devise a protest against new British taxation
1806
carbon paper is patent by Ralph Wedgwood in London
1916
the most lopsided college football game in history Georgia Tech coached by John Heisman defeated Cumberland 222-0
1998
a 21 yr old gay Univ of Wyoming student,Matthew Shepard was found tied to a fence,savagely beaten in Laramie,Wyoming,died 6 days later.The 2 suspects,Aaron McKenney, Russell Henderson were sentenced to 2 consecutive life terms. This hate crime murder shocked the nation
2008
music podcast&video streaming service,Spotify was launched by Daniel Ek,Martin Lorentzon


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 8th

1871 Great Chicago Fire*
The Great Chicago Fire started on Sunday, October 8, and burned for three days before it finally burned itself out Tuesday, October 10, 1871.

*1919 U.S.A. Air Races*
The first transcontinental air race in the United States begins with 63 planes competing between California and New York.

*1921 U.S.A. Still*
A 100-gallon capacity still, three barrels of mash and 50 gallons of whisky were found when prohibition agents raided a home in a fashionable neighbourhood in Toledo, Ohio.
*
1929 U.S.A. Obscene Language*
A Man is charged with Speaking Offensively in Front of a Lady and found guilty for using obscene language in front of a woman in Ohio.
*
1933 Moratorium on Farm Foreclosures*
As the nation's farmers continue to struggle the National Farmers Union has asked President Roosevelt to intervene and place a moratorium on farm mortgage foreclosures and that farm prices be pegged at the cost of production.


----------



## Pam

8th October

1744 The birth of Henry Duncan, a minister of the Church of Scotland who founded the world's first commercial savings bank, paying interest on its investors' modest savings.

1908 The Wind In The Willows, Kenneth Grahame's classic children's book, was published. It has never been out of print in its entire history.

1915 The Battle of Loos, one of the fiercest of World War I, ended with virtually no gains for either side. Almost 430,000 French, British and Germans were killed. The British used poison gas for the first time in the battle.

1990 Women were first deployed to sea in the Royal Navy, setting sail on HMS Brilliant (a type 22 frigate) during the Gulf War.

1999 A survey for the UK's National Farmer's Union discovered that pop music increased egg production in chicken.


----------



## moviequeen1

1918
 WWI in France a group of U.S. soldiers were fighting the Germans. Sgt Alvin York, killed 26 soldiers because of his expert shooting abilities.He&his men returned to base with  132 German captured soldiers .He was later awarded the Medal of Honor
1927
a short,silent film'The 2nd Hundred Years' is released,the 1st Laurel&Hardy film where they appear as a team
1945
U. S. inventor, Percy Spencer patents the microwave oven
2001
Pres. George W. Bush announces the establishment of Office of Homeland Security after the 9/11 attacks
2019
Steven Reed is elected the 1st black mayor in over 200 yrs in Montgomery,Alabama,home of the U.S. Civil Rights Movement


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 9th

1921 U.S.A. Royal Flush*
A once in a lifetime hand left a man dead, A retired tailor in New York was playing poker in a 10 cent limit poker game when he was dealt a royal flush. The medical examiner diagnosed Cerebral Hemorrhage bought on by the Royal Flush.

*1934 Yugoslavia King Assassinated*
King Alexander, I of Yugoslavia is shot and assassinated.

*1936 U.S.A. Hoover Dam*
The Hoover Dam begins creating hydroelectric power which it sends over transmission lines spanning 266 miles of mountains and deserts to run the lights, radios, and stoves of Los Angeles.

*1940 World War II St. Paul's Cathedral*
The German Luftwaffe launches a heavy nighttime air raid on London and the dome of St. Paul's Cathedral a masterpiece by the architect Sir Christopher Wren takes a direct hit from a Nazi bomb.
*
1952 Korea Total Dead 120,269*
The US Defense Department has released the latest figures on those killed so far in the Korean War, it now stands at 120,269. The Army draft call for the month of December has been announced and it will be 47,000.


----------



## moviequeen1

1855
U. S. inventor,Isaac Singer patents his sewing machine motor
1938
Cleveland Rams and Chicago Bears played 1 of  only 4 no penalty games in NFL history.The Bears won 14-7. The other games:
Brooklyn Dodgers vs Pittsburgh Steelers 10/28/34
Brooklyn Dodgers vs Boston Redskins 9/28/36
Pittsburgh Steelers vs Philadelphia Eagles11/10/40
1984
astronaut,Kathy Sullivan becomes 1st U.S. woman to walk in space during Space Shuttle Challenger
2019
Nobel Prize in Chemistry awarded to John Goodenough,Stanley Whittingham,Akira Yoshino for development of lithium-ion batteries. Goodenough became the oldest person to win age 97


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 10th

1922 Mexico Oil Supplies*
America has long been the worlds largest supplier of oil but many believe the oil reserves will be depleted in America in 25 years while oil reserves in Mexico may well be bigger and last longer with current estimates at 40 years of reserves and it is believed they have the largest oil reserves in the world. American Oil companies continue to work with the Mexican Government to develop these new oil fields but they are facing stiff competition from British and French Oil companies.

*1939 World War II French Lines*
After five weeks of war German attacks on French lines are increasing daily but the French is continuing to hold using hand grenades against the Germans, many believe the current attacks are a prelude to a full-scale German invasion force.

*1944 World War II Auschwitz*
800 Gypsy children are murdered when they are gassed to death at Auschwitz concentration camps. As well as Jews the Nazi party had decided Gypsies should also be exterminated and approximately 1.5 million Gypsies were murdered by the Nazis.

*1957 World's First Nuclear Accident Windscale*
Part of the radioactive core at pile 1 at Windscale Nuclear Plant in West Cumbria used to make weapons-grade plutonium was on fire and as there had never been a similar experience it was the best guess as to how to distinguish the fire, but a combination of water pumped into the reactor and turning off the air supply to the reactor worked. The combination of a lack of oxygen and gallons of water did the trick and the fire was eventually put out. 

*1964 Japan Olympics*
The Summer Olympics open in Japan when Emperor Hirohito of Japan opened the 18th Olympic Games in Tokyo.


----------



## Pam

10th October

1881 The Savoy Theatre, the first public building to be lit by electricity, opened with a performance of Gilbert and Sullivan's 'Patience'.

1903 Mrs Emmeline Pankhurst formed the Women's Social and Political Union to fight for women's emancipation in Britain.

1961 Following a volcanic eruption, the entire population of the South Atlantic island of Tristan da Cunha was evacuated to Britain.Most families returned to the island in 1963. 

1996 A Scottish fisherman found a message in a bottle. It had been thrown in the North Sea in 1914 to chart the currents.

1999 Thousands gathered to watch the giant Millennium wheel become the latest landmark on the London skyline.


----------



## moviequeen1

1845
The Naval School{now known as U.S. Naval Academy} opens in Annapolis,Maryland
1865
John Wesley Hyatt patents the billiard ball made from cellulose nitrate
1957
a fire at Windscale nuclear plant in Cumbria England is the world's 1st major nuclear accident
1973
U. S. Vice-Pres Spiro Agnew resigns  after pleading 'no contest' to allegations of tax fraud
2009
after 200 yrs, Armenia&Turkey sign protocols in Zurich,Switerzland to open their borders


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 11th*

1921 Sleeping Sickness Deaths Increase

1968 Apollo 7, is launched from Cape Canaveral

1975 Saturday Night Live premiered

1982 The Mary Rose Raised In The Solent


----------



## Pam

11th October

1216 King John lost his crown and jewels whilst crossing 'The Wash', on the north-west margin of East Anglia.

1738 The birth of Arthur Phillip, English admiral and first governor of New South Wales, who founded the first penal colony at Sydney.

1821 The birth, in Dulverton, Somerset, of George Williams the founder of the YMCA (Young Men's Christian Association). As a young man, he described himself as a 'careless, thoughtless, godless, swearing young fellow' but he eventually became a devout Christian. 

1919 The first airline meals were served on a Handley-Page flight from London to Paris. They were pre-packed lunch boxes at 3 shillings each (15p).

1982 The Mary Rose, which had been the pride of Henry VIII's English fleet until it sank in the Solent in 1545, was raised, by the Mary Rose Trust. It was one of the most complex and expensive projects in the history of maritime archaeology. She was one of the largest ships in the English navy and was one of the earliest examples of a purpose-built sailing warship.


----------



## moviequeen1

1881
David Houston patents roll film for cameras
1929
 JC Penney becomes a nationwide company in all 48 states when it opens store# 1252 in Milford, Delaware
1950
U. S. FCC{Federal Communications Commission} issues its 1st license to broadcast TV in color to CBS
1979
Allan McLeod& Godfrey Newbold Hounsfeld receive Nobel Prize in Medicine for developing CAT Scan
2018
the world's longest flight from Singapore-Newark,NJ airport takes 17 hrs,52 mins


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 12th*

1931 Johnny Weissmuller is chosen to play Tarzan

1962 The Columbus Day Storm strikes Northern California, Oregon, Washington and British Columbia

1978 Sid Vicious Arrested For Murder

1984 Conservative Party Conference Bombing Grand Hotel in Brighton

2000 The USS Cole was attacked by two suicide terrorists


----------



## Pam

12th October

1845 The death of Elizabeth Fry, English prison reformer, social reformer and, as a Quaker, a Christian philanthropist. She was a major driving force behind new legislation to make the treatment of prisoners more humane. Since 2001, she has been depicted on the Bank of England £5 note.

1915 British nurse Edith Cavell was executed by a German firing squad during World War I. She treated soldiers from both sides of the conflict without discrimination and helped around 200 Allied soldiers escape from German-occupied Belgium, for which she was arrested. She was also accused of spying, found guilty by a court-martial and sentenced to death. Her execution received worldwide condemnation.

1936 The leader of the British Union of Fascists, Oswald Mosley, led a controversial anti-Jewish march down the Mile End Road in London which was a predominantly Jewish area of the capital.

1986 Queen Elizabeth II became the first British monarch to visit China.


----------



## moviequeen1

1900
The 1st modern submarine is commissioned by U.S. Navy USS Holland. Its named after its designer/engineer John Phillip Holland
1960
Soviet leader, Nikita Khrushev bangs his shoe at his desk during the United Nations General Assembly in NYC
1968
Summer Olympic Games XXl are held in Mexico City,the 1st Olympics for Latin America
2017
 a long lost bust of Napeolon Bonaparte by sculptor,Auguste Roden was found in borough hall in Madison,NJ.estimated at $4 mill
2019 Calif becomes 1st state to pass a law banning sale& manufacture of new fur products


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 13th*

1958 Paddington Bear Books Released

1960 Nixon - Kennedy Debate TV

1966 Strict New Apartheid Laws Take Effect In South Africa

2005 Apple introduce new iPod


----------



## Tommy

Happy 246th birthday to the U.S. Navy.


----------



## moviequeen1

1792
Old Farmer's Almanac is 1st published
1884
Greenwich in London is established as universal time meridan of longitude
1983
 Ameritech Mobile Communications{now known as Cingular} launches 1st U. S. cellular network in Chicago,Ill
1988
 Shroud of Turin revered by many Christians as the burial cloth of Christ is shown in carbon dating tests to be a fake from the Middle Ages


----------



## moviequeen1

Tommy said:


> Happy 246th birthday to the U.S. Navy.


Hi Tommy, my late father was in the Navy Sue


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 14th*

1920 Wall Street Bombing

1928 Okeechobee Hurricane Strikes Florida

1932 Mahatma Gandhi begins his hunger strike

1997 Steve Jobs Returns to Apple


----------



## Pam

14th October

1066 The Battle of Hastings was fought, on Senlac Hill, near Pevensey. An English army, commanded by King Harold, was defeated by the invasion force of William of Normandy. Harold was killed and Edgar the Ætheling was proclaimed king, but never crowned. William I 'The Conqueror' and the first Norman King of England, was subsequently crowned at Westminster Abbey on 25th December 1066.

1644 The Birth of William Penn, the English Quaker leader who founded a Quaker colony named Pennsylvania in his honour.

1929 The world's largest airship, the R101, made its maiden voyage.

1939 The Royal Navy battleship, HMS Royal Oak, was torpedoed and sunk by a German submarine while at harbour in Scapa Flow, off the northern coast of Scotland, a little more than a month after the start of World War II. 810 British seamen were killed.

1986 An historic moment for Queen Elizabeth II as she became the first British monarch to walk along the Great Wall of China.


----------



## moviequeen1

1884
George Eastman patents paper strip photographic film
1892
author Arthur Conan Doyle publishes'The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes',a collection of 12 stories
1998
Eric Robert Rudolph is charged with 6 bombings including the '96 Centennial Olympic Park bombing in Atlanta, Georgia. He was sentenced in  Aug '05 is serving 2 consectutive life sentences. He's at a super maxium prison in Colorado


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 15th*

1924 Chinese Tong Wars in New York

1928 "Graf Zeppelin" completes its transatlantic flight from Europe to America

1940 Charlie Chaplin's satirical comedy The Great Dictator opens

1973 Iceland / Britain Cod Wars

1987 The Great Storm of 1987 Strikes UK

2003 Staten Island Ferry Accident


----------



## Pam

15th October

1666 Samuel Pepys recorded in his diary that Charles II had started wearing the first known waistcoat. The King was so overweight that he left the bottom button undone, a fashion custom followed to this day.

1927 Britain's Public Morals Committee attacked the use of contraceptives, on the basis that they caused 'poor hereditary stock'.

1953 The British nuclear test Totem 1 was detonated at Emu Field in South Australia. The main purpose of the trial was to determine the limit on the amount of plutonium-240 which could be present in a bomb and thus aid the British government's weapons programme.

1961 The human rights organization Amnesty International was established in London.


----------



## moviequeen1

1878
Edison Electric Light Company incorporated
1894
Capt Alfred Dreyfus is arrested and accused of espionage in France
1917
Dutch exotic dancer,Mata Hari is executed by firing squad for spying for Germany during WWI at Vincennes near Paris
1937
 Ernest Hemmingway's novel'To Have &Have Not' is published
2011
Legoland,world's largest legoland theme park opens in Winter Haven,Fla
2018
 U. S. retailer, Sears files banckruptcy


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 16th*

1978 Pope John Paul II Elected As New Pope

1991 Killeen, Texas Massacres

1995 Million Man March


----------



## moviequeen1

1829
The 1st U.S. modern hotel,Tremont Hotel opens in Boston,Mass, had running water and indoor plumbing. It was razed in 1895 replaced with an office building
1923
Disney Brothers Cartoon Company is established
1968
at the Mexico City Summer Olympic Games, 2 U.S. runners,Tommie Smith,John Carlos  famously gave 'black power salute'{raising their fists} to protest racism/injustice to African Americans
1976
Rick Dees, a nationally acclaimed radio personality, released his  parody song'Disco Duck' which mocked the 'disco craze' that was sweeping the country at the time. It debuted #1 on Billboard charts,stayed in Top 10 for  10 weeks
1984
 South African archbishop/activist,Desmond Tutu wins Nobel Peace Prize


----------



## Pink Biz

1854 Oscar Wilde was born.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 17th*

1931 Scarface Al Capone found guilty of income tax evasion

1943 415-km Thailand Burma railroad ( Death Railway ) between Bangkok, Thailand and Rangoon, Burma is completed

1968 Black Power Salute Olympics

2003 Taipei 101 become the World's tallest highrise building


----------



## moviequeen1

1907
Guglilemo Marconi's company begins 1st commerical transatlantic wireless service between Glace Bay,Nova Scotia Canada,Clifden,Ireland
1919
Radio Corporation of America {RCA} is created as a subsidary of General Electric
1943
 Burma railway is completed which was built by Allied POW's and Asian laborers for Japanese Army's use
1979
Nobel Peace Prize was awarded to Mother Theresa for her work among the poor in Calcutta, India
1992
 The 1st Major League Baseball World Series with a non -American team,Toronto Blue Jays.They played against the Atlanta Braves,beat them 4 games to 2,winning their 1st World Series. They won again in 1993 .


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> 1928 Okeechobee Hurricane Strikes Florida


I grew up listening to my Great-uncle's stories of this one.  He had a ranch on the north shore of the lake, the worst damage was on the south side.  He took his boat across the lake to help with rescue efforts, but said it was mostly body recovery.  His stories come back to me every time a hurricane threatens.

The body count was never complete, just estimates, most in the thousands.  He always said about 5,000.  Many of the victims were poor migrant laborers without proper food or housing before the storm.


moviequeen1 said:


> 1992
> The 1st Major League Baseball World Series with a non -American team,Toronto Blue Jays.


Always wondered how Canadians think of themselves.  Americans or not?  Canada is a much a part of North America as the US.  Lots of Canadians here, maybe one can say.


----------



## Pam

17th October

1091 A tornado struck London. It was Britain's earliest reported tornado. The wooden London Bridge was demolished, and the church of St. Mary-le-Bow in the city of London was badly damaged. Other churches in the area were demolished, as were over 600, mostly wooden, houses. Amazingly only two deaths were recorded.

1855 A steel-making process was patented, by Englishman Sir Harry Bessemer.

1973 The start of a major world oil crisis when oil producing Arab states increased prices by 70 per cent and cut production in protest at US support for Israel in the Yom Kippur War.

1980 The Queen made history by becoming the first British monarch to make a state visit to the Vatican, when she met Pope John Paul II.


----------



## Tish

Alligatorob said:


> I grew up listening to my Great-uncle's stories of this one.  He had a ranch on the north shore of the lake, the worst damage was on the south side.  He took his boat across the lake to help with rescue efforts, but said it was mostly body recovery.  His stories come back to me every time a hurricane threatens.
> 
> The body count was never complete, just estimates, most in the thousands.  He always said about 5,000.  Many of the victims were poor migrant laborers without proper food or housing before the storm.
> 
> Always wondered how Canadians think of themselves.  Americans or not?  Canada is a much a part of North America as the US.  Lots of Canadians here, maybe one can say.


That is so heartbreaking.
I always thought of Canadians as Canadians, not Americans.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 18th*

1898 The us takes formal possession of the Island of Puerto Rico

1922 The British Broadcasting Company Is Formed

1954 Texas Instruments announces the Regency TR-1 Transistor radio

1968 Bob Beamon breaks the world long jump record In Mexico


----------



## Pam

18th October

1871 The death of Charles Babbage, English mathematician, inventor and mechanical engineer who originated the concept of a programmable computer. He is considered a 'father of the computer' as he is credited with inventing the first mechanical computer that eventually led to more complex designs.

1910 The trial began at the Old Bailey of the American Dr. Crippen, accused of murdering his wife Cora Henrietta Crippen. Born in Michigan in 1862 Hawley Harvey Crippen moved to Camden in 1897 and became the first suspect to be captured using the aid of wireless telegraphy. 

1957 The Queen and Prince Philip visited the US and the White House to mark the 350th anniversary of the British settling in Virginia.

2014 A flock of sheep was left feeling rather woolly-headed after accidentally munching on £4,000 worth of cannabis plants that had been dumped in their field, at the edge of Fanny’s Farm in Merstham, Surrey. By the time that the police arrived, much of the evidence had been eaten.


----------



## moviequeen1

1867
U.S. takes formal possession of Alaska from Russia,paying $7.2 million
1921
 Charles Strite receives U. S. patent for his invention of the automatic pop-up toaster
1954
Texas Instruments Inc, announces the world's 1st transistor  pocket radio.It cost $50{equivlant to $482 today}The company sold about 150,000 units
1962
microbiologists,James Watson{U.S.} Francis Crick&Maurice Wilkins{UK} receive Nobel Prize in Medicine for their development work in structure of DNA
2019
1st all female spacewalk with U. S. astronauts Christina Koch&Jessica Meir outside the International Space Station


----------



## Alligatorob

Pam said:


> 1910 The trial began at the Old Bailey of the American Dr. Crippen, accused of murdering his wife Cora Henrietta Crippen.


Apparently there are those who believe he was innocent and wrongly executed.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawley_Harvey_Crippen  Another conspiracy theory?


moviequeen1 said:


> 1954
> Texas Instruments Inc, announces the world's 1st transistor pocket radio.It cost $50{equivlant to $482 today}The company sold about 150,000 units


Did not have one of those.  However in the early 70s I spent about $300 on an early HP calculator, not programable and no memory, but very high tech at the time.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 19th

1927 Australia Aborigines*
Two tribes of native Aborigines are fighting a full-scale war with only war paint, spears and no clothes in the bush only 100 miles from Perth Australia. It is not known why these tribes are fighting as the tribes do not generally use the same areas of bush for hunting due to the large areas available.
*
1937 U.S.A. Aeroplane Crash*
A mountaineer is the only person who has provided an eyewitness account to the worst aeroplane disaster in US history and has told how he saw the pilot of the United Airlines 21 passenger mainliner flying blind through a mountain blizzard snowstorm skimming pines before crashing into the side of the Uinta Mountains in Utah 80 miles south of Salt Lake City. All passengers and crew from the plane were killed instantly during the crash.
*
1947 U.S.A. 40 Cents Per Hour*
The Federal Works administrator has said the minimum wage of 40 cents per hour is obsolete and should be changed to 75 cents per hour.


*1958: The world trade fair in Brussels in Belgium ended today*
After having attracted 42 million visitors in 6 months. Over 40 countries were represented and it has been the largest event of its kind ever staged.

*1960 US Embargo on Cuba Exports*
The US Places an embargo on exports to Cuba.

*1960 Dr Martin Luther King Jr*
Dr Martin Luther King Jr. was arrested along with 50 other people for violating Georgia's newly enacted anti-trespass law after staging a sit-in protest at eight stores in downtown Atlanta.


----------



## moviequeen1

1722
 In England, French C Hopffer patents the automatic fire extinguisher
1977
Supersonic Concorde jet has its 1st landing at Kennedy Airport in nYC
2005
 Iraqui president/dictator, Saddam Hussien goes on trial in Bagdad fro crimes against humanity
2015
scientists at Univ of Calif find evidence that life on earth happen earlier than previously thought. It may have begun 41 billion yrs ago


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> Supersonic Concorde jet has its 1st landing at Kennedy Airport in nYC
> 2005


Regret that I didn't get a chance to ride the Concorde, I was traveling back and forth to Europe a lot when it was flying.  Never could justify the cost...


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 20th*

1955 Final Book Of The Lord Of The Rings Published

1973 Sydney Opera House Opens

1991 Oakland Firestorm


----------



## moviequeen1

1827
Naval Battle of Navarino with English,Russia,France combined fleet bear a Turkish&Egyptian forces which paved the way for Greek independence
1957
Prime minister,Lester B. Pearson becomes the 1st Canadian to be awarded Nobel Peace Prize for his aid in resolving the Suez Crisis
1973
Queen Elizabeth II opens the Sydney Opera House in New South Wales, Australia. It was designed by little known Dutch architect, Jorn Utzon. Its the country's biggest tourist attraction,most recognized building of the 20th century
2019
The 1st non stop test flight by Quantas Boeing 787 Dreamliner departed  JFK airport NYC- Sydney Australia,took 19 hrs 42 min


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> 1991 Oakland Firestorm


My cousin lost her house in that, and she and family were barely able to escape with their lives.  Some of her neighbors were not so lucky. 

They never went back to the old Oakland neighborhood, too many bad memories.  Took the insurance settlement, sold the lot and never looked back.


----------



## Tish

@Alligatorob I don't blame them.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 21st*

1879 Thomas Edison invented a commercially practical incandescent light

1944 First Japanese Kamikaze Attack

1966 Aberfan Disaster buried a junior school in Aberfan, Wales

1986 Antarctica scientists have been studying a huge hole that has appeared in the earth ozone layer over Antarctica


----------



## Furryanimal

21st October
Programmes
1970
The final edition of _Tingha and Tucker Club_ airs on ITV.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 21st
1774
the 1st display of'Liberty' on a flag raised by colonists in Taunton,Mass which was in defiance of British rule in Colonial America
1816
The Penang Free School is founded in George Town,Malaysia. Its the oldest English language school in South East Asia
1945
 woman in France are allowed to vote for the 1st time
2019
the world's oldest pearl,8,000 yrs old was discovered during excavations at Marawah Island near Abu Duhabi,UAE


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 22nd*

1910 Dr Crippen Convicted Of Murder

1914 First Income Tax Laws

1962 Cuban Missile Crisis

1983 London CND March

2002 Washington Sniper claims his last victim and Arrested


----------



## moviequeen1

1879
Thomas Edison perfects carbonized cotton filament light bulb
1907
 Ringling Brothers Greatest Show on Earth buys Barnum&Bailey's Circus
2009
 Microsoft releases Windows 7
2012
U. S. cyclist,Lance Armstrong is stripped of his 7 Tour de France titles he won from 1999-2005. He cheated by using drugs and blood transfusions to enhance his performance.He is banned for life,when the announcement was made many around the world were shocked


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 23rd*

1915 Suffrage Movement March In New York

1941 Dumbo is released

1963 "Doctor Who" Appears On British TV

1989 Phillips 66 Chemical Complex Explosion Houston, Texas

2002 Fifty Chechen rebels storm a Moscow Theatre taking 7,000 hostages


----------



## moviequeen1

1941
Walt Disney's animated movie'Dumbo" is released,one of the shortest at 64 min
It cost $950,000 to make
1954
Britain,U.S. and France agree to end occupation in Germany
1958
the deepest mine in North America in Springhill,Nova Scotia trapped 174 miners when an underground earthquake erupted. By Nov 1st,rescuers dug out 100 victims,74 died
2001
Apple Inc released the iPod
2015
singer,Adele released her single'Hello' which became the 1st song with more than a million downloads in its 1st week,1.1 mil


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 24th*

1929 Wall Street Crash ( Black Thursday )

1931 George Washington Bridge opened

1945 United Nations is formally established

2003 Concorde makes its final commercial passenger flight


----------



## moviequeen1

1857
Sheffield,FC was founded in Yorkshire,England,is recognized by  FIFA{Federation of International Football Association} as the world's oldest independent soccer club still playing. Its now based in Derbyshire,England
1901
Annie Edson Taylor on her 63rd birthday becomes the 1st woman to go over Niagara Falls in a barrel and survives. Her barrel was made out of oak&iron padded with a mattress
1911
 Orville Wright sets a new world record by remaining in air in a glider for  9 min,45 secs in Kill Devil Hills, North Carolina. The record stood for 10yrs
1945
The United Nations was formally established 2 months after WWII ended.UN was charged with maintaining international security&peace. It was ratified by 5 permanent Security Council members,and others.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 25th

1917 Soviet Revolution or Bolsheviks Revolution*
The October revolution when Bolsheviks gained power from the provisional government and is celebrated on the 25th of October due to the capture of the Winter Palace, Petrograd (the seat of the Provisional government) on this day in history.
*
1933 U.S.A. Gold Buying*
The Roosevelt gold buying policy was inaugurated today with the government paying $31.36 per ounce 27 cents higher than quotations on the London Gold Exchange. The London Price is currently $31.00 based on the exchange rate of $4.78 to the British Pound.

*1935 Haiti Hurricane*
A major hurricane strikes Haiti leaving more than 2,000 people dead and many thousands homeless and hungry.

*1948 Italy Rome's "Misery Belt"*
New hope is being given to the 10,000 residents of Rome's "Misery Belt" which consists of shanties and hovels made out of packing cases, sewer pipes and war wrecked cars that these people are living in on the outskirts of Rome after the loss of their homes through bombing in the war. A brand new village is to be created with 350 one, two and three-bedroom homes to house 1,000 families and will include schools and a church.
*
1950 Tibet Chinese Control*
The Chinese Communists announced today that they have increased their army strength to more than 10 million men to free 3,000,000 Tibetans from Imperialist Aggression.
*
1952 The Mousetrap Opens In London's West End*
The Mousetrap a murder mystery play by Agatha Christie opens in London's West End at the New Ambassadors Theatre. The play has now run a record-breaking 23,074 performances and is running at St Martin's Theatre.


----------



## moviequeen1

1829
The 1st U. S. prison to use the solitary confinement system opens in Pennslyvania at Eastern State Penitentary
1944
 Japanese planes deploy 1st organized kamikaze suicide bomb attacks against American warships in South Pacific. In total they sink 47 U.S. ships
2001
Windows XP becomes available


----------



## Tish

*This day in history October 26th*

1944 Japanese deploy kamikaze suicide bombers against American warships

1952 The Mousetrap Opens In London's West End

1970 Pacific Glory Disaster


----------



## moviequeen1

1825
The Erie Canal opens between  Hudson River and Lake Erie. It took 8 yrs to construct, land was cleared by hand and animal power. They used gunpowder to blast through the rock
1950 
Mother Tersea founds the Missionaries of Charity in Calcutta, India
1988
 'Operation Breakthrough' was a U.S-Soviet effort to free 3 grey whales who were stuck in packed ice near Point Barrow, Alaska. The whales stayed too long in their feeding grounds. It took the teams 2 weeks to free them,the youngest whale didn't survive
2017
the oldest known tsunami victim is revealed by sediment discovered in a 6,000yr old skull by scientists near Aitape,Papua New Guinea


----------



## debodun

October 26, 2021 - 140th anniversary of the infamous gunfight at the O.K. Corral in Tombstone, Arizona. It has been dramatized many times in film and TV.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunfight_at_the_O.K._Corral


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 27th

1904 New York Subway*
The New York subway opens travelling between Lower Manhattan and Harlem stopping at 28 stations in between and cost a nickel to ride.

*1921 U.S.A. Metric System*
A senate committee is advising that the United States changes to the metric system of weights and measures as it is now used by 37 countries against the Imperial weights and measure system used in just 12 countries. Currently, the only major international country to have not adopted the metric system in the United States still use Gallons, pints, pounds, ounces, etc.

*1936 England Mrs Wallis Simpson*
Mrs Wallis Simpson American born Friend of King Edward of England won a divorce in a brief hearing at Ipswich assizes. The petition for divorce was based on evidence that her ships brokers husband a subject of the king was guilty of misconduct at the Hotel De Paris at Bray near Maidenhead in Berkshire.

*1940 U.S.A. World's Fair*
World's Fair in New York ended with a final day attendance record of 537,952
*
1960 U.S.A. Martin Luther King Jr*
Civil rights leader Martin Luther King Jr. was released from the Georgia State Prison following a direct intervention from Robert F. Kennedy who had questioned his constitutional right to bail while the pending appeal of a traffic conviction.


----------



## moviequeen1

1682
English philosopher, William Penn founded Philadelphia, PA
1920
 League of Nations moves its headquarters to Geneva, Switzerland
1925
Fred Waller in Long Island,NY receives patent for his design of water skis
1975
 Time &Newsweek Magazines both have singer/songwriter Bruce Springsteen on their covers
1982
 China announces their population has reached 1 billion people


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 28th*

1929 Wall Street crash ( Black Monday ) Through The Next Week

1942 Alaska Highway (Alcan Highway) Completed

1965 The Gateway Arch St. Louis, Missouri is completed


----------



## moviequeen1

1726
author/poet/satrist,Jonathan Swift's novel'Gulliver's Travels' is published in London
1793
inventor,Eli Whitney applies for his invention,the cotton gin.It speeds up the process of removing seeds from cotton fiber
1904
St Louis,Missouri police try a new investigation method-fingerprints
1954
author,Ernest Hemingway receives Nobel Prize for Literature for his novel'Old Man &The Sea"
2020
a new coral reef is discovered north of Australia's Great Barrier Reef.Its taller than the Empire State building at 500m{1,640 ft}


----------



## Pam

28th October

1794 The birth of Robert Liston, Scottish physician who carried out Britain's first operation with the aid of an anaesthetic.

1959 The first use of a car phone, with a call from Cheshire to London. A mere twenty five people had paid the astronomical sum of £200 each for one of the phones.

2014 105 year old Sir Nicholas Winton, who saved 669 children, most of them Jews, from the Nazis was awarded the Czech Republic's highest state honour, the Order of the White Lion. He was aged 29 when he arranged trains to take the children out of occupied Czechoslovakia and for foster families to meet them in London.

2014 Tesco's Aberystwyth store made a blunder on a Welsh sign which was supposed to advertise 'free cash withdrawals' from the supermarket's cashpoint. The sign read "codiad am ddim", meaning free erections when it should read "arian am ddim" which means free money.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 29th*

1927 Italian Liner Mafalda Sinks

1948 Donora Pennsylvania Deadly Smog Cloud

1956 Israel Invades Egypt

1969 The first host-to-host connection over the ARPANET ( predecessor of the Internet ) is made when the first message is sent between two computers at the University of California, Los Angeles

1986 M25 Completed In UK


----------



## moviequeen1

1618
 adventurer,writer Walter Raleigh is beheaded for allegedly conspiring against King James 1 of England
1945
the 1st ballpoint pen goes on sale,cost  $10,today it would cost $100
1998
former astronaut/U. S. Senator, John Glenn goes back into space aboard space shuttle Discovery on a 9 day mission. Glenn age 77 was the oldest person to travel into space His 1st time happened in 1962 aboard Friendship 7
2008
Delta Airlines merges with Northwest to become the world's largest airline reducing U.S. legacy carriers to 5
2015
China announces to end its '1 child' policy after 35 yrs


----------



## Tish

*This day in History October 30th

1922 Italy Mussolini*
Mussolini, leader of the Fascist, demands that complete control of the government be handed over to his organization or he was prepared to fight his way to power with his army of 800,000 supporters. The King of Italy Victor Emanuel agrees to his demands and allows him to form a cabinet.

*1936 England Record*
Two new records were broken today when British Airman Capt. James A Mollison made the crossing from Harbor Grace, Newfoundland to Croydon, England in a record 13 hours 17 minutes averaging 160 MPH in his Bellanca Monoplane. He also broke the record from New York to London with a time of 19 hours and 59 minutes.
*
1938 U.S.A. "The War of the Worlds"*
Orson Welles and members of his company touch off mass panic with a CBS dramatic radio adaptation of the 1898 novel "The War of the Worlds" by H.G. Wells. The play was so well performed that newspapers reported listeners believed the broadcast to be real and had incited mass panic. While there is little proof that actual panic ensued, many listeners were disturbed by the realistic broadcast.

*1961 World's Largest Nuclear Bomb*
The Soviet Union has exploded the world's biggest bomb so far nearly 4,000 times more powerful than the atomic bomb dropped on Hiroshima in 1945. This is the latest in a series of larger and larger bombs the Soviets have been exploding over the last few years. The United Nations is appealing to both the US and the Soviet Union to end the arms race or risk destroying the planet.

*1964 U.S.A. Star of India*
The Star of India, a 563-carat sapphire, and 21 other rare gems, were discovered missing from the American Museum of Natural History in New York, the thieves are arrested the next day.


----------



## moviequeen1

1873
PT Barnum's circus'Greatest Show on Earth' debuts in NYC
1894
Daniel Cooper patents the time clock
1938
a radio broadcast of HGWells' The War of the Worlds' which was about a spaceship from Mars that lands on Earth causing destruction,despair is narrated by actor/director Orson Wells in NYC. Many people across the United States believed it was true causing panic everywhere
1987
singer/songwriter,George Michael as solo artist,releases his debut album'Faith' which had 4 #1 singles' Faith,"One More Try','Father Figure,"Monkey' It sold 25 million copies around the world, won Grammy for Album of the Year
2012
Walt Disney buys LucasFilms LTD,gets the rights to 'Star Wars&Indiana Jones' franchises for $4.05 billion


----------



## Tish

*This day in history October 31st*

1941 The Mt. Rushmore sculpture is completed

1956 Suez Canal Crisis

1984 Indian Prime Minister Indira Gandhi was gunned down outside of her home by Sikh extremists


----------



## Pam

31st October

1915 For the first time during World War I, British troops wore steel helmet

1955 Princess Margaret called off her plans to marry divorced Group Captain Peter Townsend.

1964 The Windmill Theatre off London’s Piccadilly Circus finally closed after 32 years. Their slogan ‘We Never Closed’ was a tribute to them staying open to troops during the war.

2008 Officials asked for the Welsh translation of a bilingual road sign which in English read - "No entry for heavy goods vehicles. Residential site only." When the automatic e-mail came back from Swansea council it read "Nid wyf yn y swyddfa ar hyn o bryd. Anfonwch unrhyw waith i'w gyfieithu" and this was duly printed on the road sign. Only later was it discovered that the Welsh part of the sign said "I am not in the office at the moment. Send any work to be translated."


----------



## jerry old

deletle


----------



## moviequeen1

1941
 Mount Rushmore which was designed by Gutzen Borglum is completed in Black Hills,South Dakota. with the help from his son,Lincoln.It features a massive granite faced sculpture of 4 U. S. Presidents Borglum admired,George Washington,Thomas Jefferson,Theodore Roosevelt, Abraham Lincoln. It attracts 2 million visitors a yr
1997
British au pair, Louise Woodward age 19 is arrested& charged with shaking 8 month old, Matthew Eagen,he died 6 days later in Boston,Mass hosptial.She was sentenced to 15 yrs in prison but on appeal served only 279 days. She always claimed her innoncence.She lives in England with her husband and child
2011
 The world's population reaches 7 billion according to the United Nations


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 1st*

1927 Ford Model A Begins In Production

1938 Seabiscuit Match Race Against War Admiral at Pimlico

1952 The United States detonates the world's first thermonuclear weapon, the hydrogen bomb

1955 United Airlines Flight 629 is blown up

1957 Mackinac suspension bridge opens


----------



## Pam

1st November

1604 William Shakespeare's tragedy Othello was presented for the first time, at The Palace of Whitehall in London. The palace was the main residence of the English monarchs in London from 1530 until 1698. Seven years to the day, Shakespeare's romantic comedy The Tempest was also presented for the first time, and also at the Palace of Whitehall.

1765 Parliament enacted the Stamp Act on the 13 American colonies to help pay for British military operations there. 

1914 World War I: The Royal Navy suffered its first defeat of the war with Germany at the Battle of Coronel, fought off the western coast of Chile. HMS Good Hope and HMS Monmouth were both sunk, with a combined loss of 1,570 lives and no survivors from either ship.

1945 It was announced that all available evidence supported the theory that German Fuhrer Adolf Hitler had committed suicide in Berlin.

2014 A pilot was killed and another injured as Richard Branson's Virgin Galactic SpaceShipTwo space tourism craft crashed in the California desert.


----------



## moviequeen1

1800
John Adams is the 1st U.S. President to live in the White House
1924
 Boston Bruins becomes 1st U.S. based hockey team to enter the National Hockey League
1938
Seabiscuit with George Woolf aboard defeated 1937 Triple Crown winner, 'War Admiral' by 3 lengths at Pimlico race track.Its regarded as the greatest match race in horse racing history
1997
movie' Titantic' is released, nominated for 14 Academy Awards,won 11 ,Two other movies have won 11 Academy Awards : "Ben -Hur' '59, "Lord of the Rings: Return of the King' '03
2012
Google's GMAIL becomes the world's most popular email service


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 2nd*

1917 "The Balfour Declaration" establish a national home for the Jewish people in Palestine.

1930 Haile Selassie is crowned Emperor / "King of Kings of Ethiopia"

1932 Hunger Marchers Army Marches On London

1936 The BBC Television Service, launches

1942 The British win the Second Battle of El Alamein

1951 Anti-British Disturbances Egypt Over Suez Canal


----------



## moviequeen1

1936
BBC{British Broadcast Company} begins world's 1st regular high-defintion TV broadcast service from specially constructed studio in Alexandra Palace in North London
1958
Los Angles Rams defeated Chicago Bears 41-35 at L.A. Coliseum in front of a NFL single game attendance record of 90,833
1983
Michael Jackson released single'Thriller' to the world.It was the 7th&last track from the album of the same name. The video was a mini-horror movie lasting 14 min,featuring Jackson &other dancers in a chorographed dance routine as zombies.It featured voice over by horror actor, Vincent Price. The cost of the video ranged from $800,00-$1 million
2016
Chicago Cubs defeated Cleveland Indians in Game 7 of the World Series,their 1st title in 108 yrs


----------



## Pam

2nd November

1871 British police began their Rogues' Gallery, taking photographs of all convicted prisoners.

1896 The first motor insurance policies were issued in Britain, but they excluded damage caused by frightened horses.

1899 Boer War: The start of the Siege of Ladysmith in Natal when Boers encircled British troops and civilians inside the town. The siege lasted for 118 days.

1924 Almost 11 years after its appearance in America, the first crossword puzzle was published in a British newspaper, sold to the Sunday Express by C.W. Shepherd.

1953 The foundation of the Samaritans, (the world's first crisis hotline organisation), by the Anglican priest Chad Varah, who was born in Barton-upon-Humber, Lincolnshire.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 3rd*

1931 Major Earthquake Napier in New Zealand

1931 Banks Go Bust by the thousands following losses during the Wall Street Crash


----------



## Irwin

Tish said:


> *This day in History November 3rd*
> 
> 1931 Major Earthquake Napier in New Zealand
> 
> 1931 Banks Go Bust by the thousands following losses during the Wall Street Crash
> 
> 1959 Rock 'n' Roll singers Buddy Holly, Ritchie Valens and J.P. Richardson ( The Big Bopper ) died in a plane crash



The day the music died was Feb. 3 — not Nov. 3.


----------



## moviequeen1

1896
JH Hunter patents weighing scales
1906
The International Radiotelegraph Conference in Berlin,Germany selects 'SOS' as worldwide distress signal for help
1911
Chevrolet enters automobile market as a rival to Ford's Model T
1956
The Wizard of Oz' '39 is first televised on CBS. Bert Lahr who played the'Cowardly Lion' is the host with 10yr old Liza Minnelli,Judy Garland's daughter
2014
NYC's 104 storey One Trade Center officially opens 13 yrs after  Sept 11th attacks


----------



## Pam

3rd November

1534 England's Parliament met and passed an Act of Supremacy which made King Henry VIII head of the English church, a role formerly held by the Pope.

1783 The highwayman John Austin was the last person to be publicly hanged at London's Tyburn gallows since the first recorded hanging there in 1196.

1975 Queen Elizabeth II opened the North Sea pipeline - the first to be built underwater - bringing ashore 400,000 barrels a day to Grangemouth Refinery on the Firth of Forth in Scotland.

1985 Two French agents in New Zealand pleaded guilty to sinking the Greenpeace ship, Rainbow Warrior and to the manslaughter of a photographer on board. They were sentenced to ten years’ imprisonment.


----------



## Tish

Irwin said:


> The day the music died was Feb. 3 — not Nov. 3.


Oh, I did not know that, thank you for the correction.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 4th*

1920 Airmail service opens between U.S. and Canada.

1956 Soviet tanks and troops crush protests against Soviet rule in Hungary

1958 Pope John XXIII crowned 262nd pontiff

1966 2/3rd's of the city of Florence Flooded

1970 Genie a feral child is taken to Children's Hospital Los Angeles

1979 U.S. embassy in Tehran 90 hostages taken.

1995 Prime Minister Rabin was assassinated.


----------



## moviequeen1

1846
Benjamin Palmer in Meredith, New Hampshire patents artifical leg
1873
dentist, John Beers in San Francisco patents the gold crown
1922
archeologist, Howard Carter discovers the intact tomb of Pharoh Tutankhamun in Egypt
1948
poet, T.S. Eliot wins Nobel Prize for literature,when he moved to England became friends with  fellow poet Ezra Pound.Eliot founded a critical quarterly'The Criterion',developed a new style of poetry.His masterpiece'The Wasteland' was published in 1922
1979
500  Iranian students loyal to Ayatollah Khomiene storm the U. S. Embassy in Tehran,take 90 people as hostages for 444 days


----------



## Tish

*This day in history November 5th*

1605 Guy Fawkes Gunpowder Plot To Blow Up The House of Lords discovered

1991 body of the millionaire newspaper publisher, Robert Maxwell Found

1996 Ancient port of Alexandria discovered

2006 Saddam Hussein Sentenced To Death

2007 Hollywood screenwriters go on strike


----------



## Pam

5th November

1605 Guy Fawkes was arrested when around 30 barrels of gunpowder, camouflaged with coal, were discovered in the cellar under Parliament. Robert Catesby’s small band of Catholic zealots who planned to blow up James I and Parliament were only arrested after Fawkes revealed their names when tortured on the rack. Conspirators met at the Old Lion Inn, Dunchurch, Warwickshire on 5th November to await news of the destruction of Westminster. 

_Remember, remember!
    The fifth of November,
    The Gunpowder treason and plot;
    I know of no reason
    Why the Gunpowder treason
    Should ever be forgot! 

_
1854 Nineteen Victoria Crosses were won in the defeat of the Russians at the Battle of Inkerman.

1950 Korean War: British and Australian forces from the 27th British Commonwealth Brigade successfully halted the advancing Chinese 117th Division during the Battle of Pakchon in North Korea.


----------



## moviequeen1

1895
The 1st U.S. patent for gasoline driven car granted to George B. Selden
1935
board game' Monopoly' is released by Parker Brothers Company
1974
Ella Grasso becomes the 1st U.S. female governor state of Connecticut
2015
Collins Dictionary named 'binge-watch' as'Word of the Year',followed by 'transgender'


----------



## Alligatorob

Pam said:


> Remember, remember!
> The fifth of November,
> The Gunpowder treason and plot;
> I know of no reason
> Why the Gunpowder treason
> Should ever be forgot!


Got to respect a holiday based on almost having been blown up!


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 6th*

1965 Cuban Exiles Airlift Begins

1977 Kelly Barnes Dam in Georgia fails

1985 American newspapers reveal Iran Contra Affair

1999 Australian voters decided to keep the queen and not become a republic.

2005 F3 tornado strikes Evansville, Indiana


----------



## moviequeen1

1917
New York State adopts constitutional amendment giving women the right to vote in state elections
1928
Colonel Jack Schick patents the 1st electric razor
1947
The longest running U.S. TV show' NBC's "Meet The Press' debuts,a news/interview public affair show. Its had 12 moderators over the yrs, Chuck Todd is  present moderator. The show's theme'The Mission' which is also heard on NBC Nightly News was written by film composer,John Williams
1961
 U. S. government issues a stamp honoring 100th anniv of James Naismith who invented game of basketball
1984
Pres. Ronald Reagan wins re-election in a landslide winning 49 states,he defeated Walter Mondale


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 7th*

1929 The Museum Of Modern Art is opened in New York City

1956 Allied forces take control of the Suez Canal during the Suez Crisis

1996 Mars Global Surveyor is launched

2007 Jokela school shooting Finland

2009 The Health Care Plan passes the House


----------



## moviequeen1

1786
The oldest U.S. musical performing organization,The Stoughton Musical Society in Boston,Mass was founded
1929
The Museum of Modern Art opened in mid town Manhattan in NYC. A group of wealthy art lovers  had an idea to open a small museum dedicated to educating the public on modern art. The museum  had 6 gallery rooms,attracted 50,000 visitors in its 1st month. After 2 yrs it moved to its new location on West 57th St where it still is today
1931
 Chinese People's Republic is proclaimed by Mao Zedong, chairman of the Communist Party
1976
Pres. Lyndon Johnson signed a bill establishing Corporation of Public Broadcasting
2018
world's oldest figurative painting of a beast 40,000 yrs old was identified in Lubang Jeriji cave in  Indonesian Boreno


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 8th*

1960 Senator John F. Kennedy is elected the 35th President

1933 U.S.A. - - Jobs Creation

1965 U.S.A. - - Higher Education Act of

1966 U.S.A. - - NFL / AFL Merger

1974 U.S.A. - - United States Senate Bomb


----------



## Pam

8th November

1605 Robert Catesby, the ringleader of the Gunpowder Plotters, was killed by gunshot, along with other conspirators at Holbeche House, on the border of Staffordshire. He was buried close by but the bodies of Catesby and fellow conspirator Percy were exhumed and decapitated and Catesby's head was placed on the side of the Parliament House.

1957 A report into a fire at Windscale nuclear power plant in Cumbria blamed the accident on human error, poor management and faulty instruments. The fire caused an unspecified amount of radioactive iodine vapour - iodine 131 - to escape into the atmosphere.

1957 Britain conducted its first successful hydrogen bomb test, over Kiritimati in the Pacific.

1958 Melody Maker published the first British album charts.

1965 The bill abolishing the death penalty in the UK became law.


----------



## moviequeen1

1731
Benjamin Franklin opens 1st library in the North American colonies in Philadelphia
1895
 German  physicist, Wilhelm Rontgen produces&detects electromagnectic radiation in a wavelength range.Today its known as X-rays
1972
HBO{Home Box Office} debuts as the 1st premium cable channel.It first broadcast for only 9 hrs a day. The 1st movie shown was 'Sometimes A Great Notion' starring Paul Newman.Today the channel is 24/7 has over 130 million subscribers
2018
The deadliest fire in Calif history'Camp Fire' started in Plumas National Forest spreads into Butte County destroying the town of Paradise 13,00 buildings were destroyed 88 people were killed


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 9th*

1921 Albert Einstein receives the Nobel Prize in Physics

1960 Senator John F Kennedy wins the election for the president of the United States.

1965 Blackout affecting 30 million people in northeastern states including New York of the United States and Ontario, Canada lasting for up to 13 hours.

1967 First issue of Rolling Stone Magazine.

1979 Four men are found guilty of killing 12-year-old paperboy Carl Bridgewater in England

1979 Mississauga Train Derailment

1989 Berlin Wall Comes Down Allowing East and West Berlin To Visit


----------



## Pam

9th November

1888 At 3:30 a.m. in London's Whitechapel, 25-year-old Mary Kelly became Jack the Ripper's last known victim. The 'Ripper' was never caught, but the nature of the murders and of the victims drew attention to the poor living conditions in the East End of London and galvanised public opinion against the overcrowded, unsanitary slums. In the two decades after the murders, the worst of the slums were cleared and demolished.

1907 The Cullinan Diamond, the largest rough gem-quality diamond yet found, was presented by the Transvaal to King Edward VII, on his birthday. The largest polished gem from the stone is named Cullinan I or the Great Star of Africa. It was the largest polished diamond in the world until 1985. Cullinan I is now mounted in the head of the Royal Sceptre which was originally made for the coronation of King Charles II in 1661, but was redesigned after the discovery of the Cullinan Diamond.

1961 Brian Epstein went to a lunchtime session at The Cavern in Liverpool to see for himself why his record shop was receiving so many requests for records by a group (the Beatles) that had apparently made none. He later became their manager.

1992 Sir Ranulph Fiennes and Dr Michael Stroud set out on their unassisted crossing of the Antarctic. For 97 days they fought pain, starvation and snow blindness until they were eventually airlifted out after completing the first and the longest, unsupported journey in Polar history. They walked more than 1,350 miles across some of the most hostile terrain in the world, averaging more than 14 miles a day at temperatures as low as -45°C.


----------



## moviequeen1

1842
The 1st U.S. patent for typefaces&borders was granted to George Bruce
1857
magazine 'Atlantic Monthly' was 1st published
1872
 a small fire in the basement of a dry goods warehouse  in Boston,Mass would eventually destroy 800 buildings became the city's worst fire in history. It took firemen 12hrs to contain the blaze caused $60 million in damages
1984
Vietnam Veteran's memorial was completed in Washington,DC The designer, Maya Lin at the time was a 21 yr old undergraduate architect who won nation wide contest. Its made of black granite 274 ft long"V' shaped with 2 walls that meet at 125 degree angle
2014
celebrations were held in Germany to mark 25th anniv of the fall of Berlin Wall.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 10th*

1951 Direct-dial, coast-to-coast telephone services begin in the U.S.A.

1969 Sesame Street known for its Muppet characters, makes its debut on PBS.

1975 The Edmund Fitzgerald carrying Iron Ore sinks in Lake Superior

1997 MCI / Worldcom Merger


----------



## moviequeen1

1885
German engineer,Gottleib Daimler unveils world's 1st motorcycle
1911
industrialist/philanthropist Andrew Carneige forms Carneige Corp for scholarly& charitable works
1938
Nobel Prize for Literature is awarded to Pearl Buck for her novel'Good Earth'
1975
SS Edmund Fitzgerald,a freighter ship with a crew of 29 is lost during a storm on Lake Superior
Canadian singer, Gordon Lightfoot wrote&performed his song'The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald' about this tragedy single came out in 1976
2020
Collins English Dictionary word of the year is 'Lockdown'


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 11th*

1926 U.S. Route 66 Established

1933 Strong winds strip the topsoil from the drought-affected farms of South Dakota and within two days, dust from the storm had reached all the way to Albany, New York.

1965 Rhodesia Makes Unilateral Declaration of Independence From Britain

1989 Jaguar becomes a subsidiary of the Ford Motor Company.


----------



## moviequeen1

1620
Mayflower Pilgrims make their 1st landing in America in Provincetown,Mass
1851
Alvan Clark patents the telescope
1918
WWI Armstice signed by Allies&Germany at 11am,ending the war
1981
 Los Angeles Dodger starter, Fernado Venezula becomes the 1st rookie pitcher to win the Cy Young award
1992
 Church of England approves ordination of female priests
2015
 flawless 12 carat Blue Moon Diamond is sold at auction in Geneva, Switerzland for $ 48.4 mill


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 12th*

1927 Josef Stalin takes full control of the Soviet Union

1944 British Sink German battleship Tirpitz.

1946 First drive-in banking service in America.

1954 Ellis Island in New York closes

1990 Sir Tim Berners-Lee formal proposal for the World Wide Web


----------



## Pam

12th November

1660 English author John Bunyan was arrested for preaching without a licence. He refused to give up preaching and remained in jail for 12 years.

1847 The first public demonstration of the use of chloroform as an anaesthetic was given by James Simpson, at Edinburgh University.

1912 The remains of English explorer Robert Scott and his companions were found on the Ross Ice Shelf in Antarctica. Scott's party had reached the South Pole on 17th January 1912, only to find that they had been preceded by Roald Amundsen's Norwegian expedition. Scott and his four comrades all perished on the return journey from a combination of exhaustion, starvation and extreme cold.

1919 The first flight from England to Australia started at Hounslow, with Ross and Smith in a Vickers Vimy. They landed safely on 13th December 1919.

1933 The first photograph of the ‘Loch Ness monster’ was taken by Mr Hugh Gray. He managed to take five pictures altogether but after processing, four of them were blank and the fifth was not confirmed as being Nessie.


----------



## moviequeen1

1723
Ambrose Godfrey patents gunpowder fueled fire extinguisher system in England
1931
Toronto Maple Leaf Gardens opened,from 1931-1999 was the home of the NHL Toronto Maple Leafs  The team won 11 Stanley Cups '32-'67 playing there.In 2007,it was named a national historic site of Canada. Today its multi-purpose facility with retail space on the lower floors,top level Ryerson Univ
1941
Alma Heflen,the 1st U.S female test pilot made her 1st flight for Piper Aircraft Corp in Lock Haven,PA
2003
Shanghai Transrapid sets a new world record at 311mph for a commerical railway systems


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 13th*

1927 The Holland Tunnel under the Hudson River Opens

1940 Prototype for the Jeep featuring four-wheel drive Created

1941 HMS Ark Royal is torpedoed By U-Boat

1956 Segregated Buses End

1969 Anti Vietnam "March Against Death" in Washington, D.C.

1971 Mariner 9 Reaches Mars

1990 Aramoana massacre New Zealand.


----------



## moviequeen1

1789
Benjamin Franklin wrote a letter to friend, Jean Baptise  Leroy who was a physicist/writer. In part of the letter,he wrote 'nothing certain but death and taxes'
1937
 NBC forms 1st full size symphony orchestra exclusively for radio.This was conceived by David Sarnoff,president of the Radio Corp of America.The symphony performed weekly radio broadcasts with conductor Arturo Toscanini and other conductors. This lasted until 1954
1982
 Vietnam Veteran's Memorial  was dedicated in Washington,DC. The 57,939 Americans who died in the conflict their names were engraved  on the black granite by the date of their death rather than by rank


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 14th*

1934 New York Slum Clearance Begins

1940 German bombers devastate the British industrial city of Coventry carried on through 15th

1994 Eurostar Service Launched


----------



## moviequeen1

1851
Herman Melville's book'Moby Dick' is  1st published in U.S. by Harper Brothers
1889
journalist/adventurer,Nellie Bly travels around the world under 80 days,finishing the trip in 72 days,6 hrs
1969
Apollo 12,the 2nd manned mission to Mars with astronauts Alan Bean,Charles Conrad, Richard Gordon aboard launches from Cape Canaveral,Fla
1976
movie' Network' starring William Holden,Peter Finch,Faye Dunaway opens. Finch  won Best Actor Academy  Award for his performance as' Howard Beale' sadly died of a heart attack age 60. He's the only actor to win the award postmously
2018
 Edward Hopper's painting'Chop Suey' at a auction in NYC sells for $92 mil


----------



## Tommy

I'm sure you just mistyped moviequeen1, but for the record the Apollo 12 mission went to the moon, not Mars.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 15th*

1926 NBC launches

1934 Sir Oswald Mosley and Black-Shirt fascist followers were put on trial in London

1940 The German Luftwaffe bombs Coventry in a massive raid

1942 Battle of Guadalcanal Won By US Fleet

1943 Heinrich Himmler orders that all Gypsies and those of mixed Gypsy blood are to be put on the same level as Jews and placed in concentration camps


----------



## moviequeen1

1777
articles of Confederation,1st Constitution of United States is approved by Continential Congress
1904
businessman/inventor, King C. Gillette patents Gillette razor
1969
 anti war protests happen across the U.S.,the largest gathering happened in Washington,DC with half million strong the largest in U.S. history.It was against  the Vietnam War,demonstration was peaceful despite the size  of the crowd
2001
 Microsoft releases 1st Xbox game console in U. S. price $299
2017
Leonardo da Vinci's painting'Salvador Mundi' sells for a record $450.3 mill at an auction in NYC.  A world record for any artwork


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 16th*

1945 85 German V-2 Scientists Bought To U.S. To Work on Space Program

1959 The last Rodgers and Hammerstein musical "The Sound of Music" opens on Broadway.

1988 Benazir Bhutto Elected Prime Minister of Pakistan

2006 Great Firewall of China Providing Internet Net censorship put in Place

2006 Nancy Pelosi elected as Speaker of the United States House of Representatives


----------



## moviequeen1

1875
William Bonwell patents dental mallet to impact gold into cavities
1938
 Swiss chemist, Dr. Albert Hofmann 1st synthesized chemical, LSD{lysergic acid diethylamide} at Sandoz lab in Basel, Switzerland
1959
original Broadway production of musical'Sound Of  Music'  opens in NYC starring Mary Martin"Maria', Theodore Bikel 'Capt VonTrapp' The show ran for 1,443 performances was nominated for 9 Tony awards, won 5 including Best Musical
2000
Bill Clinton became the 1st U. S. President to visit Vietnam since the end of Vietnam War
2015
largest diamond discovered in more than a century,1,111 carat stone found in a Karowe Botswana mine


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 17th*

1950 15-year-old Tenzin Gyatso, is enthroned as the 14th Dalai Lama at age 15.

1970 Soviet Union's moon rover becomes the first roving remote-controlled robot to land on the moon.

1973 President Richard Nixon told the nation on TV, "I am not a crook."

1973 Marshal Law Declared In Greece

2007 Actor Arnold Schwarzenegger is sworn in as the governor of California.


----------



## Pam

17th November

1558 The Elizabethan era began when Mary I, England's first queen (also known as 'Bloody Mary'), died at St James's Palace London. She was succeeded by her half-sister Elizabeth I.

1855 David Livingstone became the first European to see the Victoria Falls in what is now present day Zambia-Zimbabwe. 

1880 The first three women to graduate in Britain received their Bachelor of Arts degrees at London University.

1919 King George V proclaimed Armistice Day, later to be known as Remembrance Day.

2014 According to Dutch scientists, a single 10-second kiss can transfer as many as 80 million bacteria. The research was published in the journal Microbiome. 

2014 The Anglican General Synod formally enacted legislation allowing women to be nominated and appointed as bishops. The first woman bishop - the Rt. Rev. Libby Lane, was consecrated Bishop of Stockport in a ceremony at York Minster 10 weeks later, on 26th January 2015.


----------



## moviequeen1

1827
Delta Phi,America's oldest continous social fraternity founded at Union College, in Schnectady,NY
1869
Suez Canal in Egypt opens linking Mediterranean &Red Seas
1970
computer scientist,Douglas Englebart receives patent for 1st computer mouse
1970
1st Lt William Calley court-martialed for murder when his unit went into S.Vietnamese village of MyLai in 1968.The soldiers killed unarmed civilians including children,women,old men. He went on trial  in front of military tribunal,was sentenced to live imprisonment. His sentenced was later reduced to 10yrs,was paroled in 1974. He later expressed remorse but said he was following orders from his captain who also was court-martialed
1973
Pres Richard Nixon tells the Associated Press" people have got to know whether or not their president is a crook. Well,I'm not a crook'


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 18th
1307
 William Tell reputely shoots an apple off his son's head
1872
 suffragette, Susan B. Anthony is arrested and charged with illegally voting
1902
Morris Michton, Brooklyn ,NY toymaker names the 'teddy bear' after U.S. President Theodore Roosevelt
1978
In Jonestown,Guyana 918 followers of cult leader Jim Jones 's 'People's Temple are murdered or commit suicide
2019
 The world wind speeds have risen 3x faster since 2010 according to a Princeton Univ study published in 'Nature Climate Change'


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 19th
1620
The Mayflower ship reaches Cape Cod, Mass and explores the coast
1863
 Pres. Abraham Lincoln delivers his Gettysburg address beginning with'Four score and Seven years ago'
1895
 U. S. inventor, Frederick E. Baisdell patents the pencil
1975
movie' One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest' about a misfit who enters an insane asylum,inspires his fellow  patients to assert themselves is released. The movie won all top 5 Academy Awards picture, director{Milos Forman} actor{Jack Nicholson}actress {Louise Fletcher} screenplay. In Fletcher's acceptance speech,she uses sign language thanking her deaf parents for their  support
2018
 Monday Night Football between LA Rams&Kansas City Chiefs. It was the 3rd highest scoring game in NFL history,1st time both teams scored 50 points in 1 game. Chief's QB,Patrick Mahomes threw 6 TD's Rams won 54-51


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 20th*

1945 The Nuremberg Trials Begin

1947 Princess Elizabeth, the future queen of England, marries Philip Mountbatten in Westminster Abbey.

1968 Methane gas explosions in a West Virginia coal mine kills 78 men.

1979 Muslims Seize Grand Mosque Saudi Arabia

1989 Czechoslovakia Student Prague Protests crushed by the Soviet Union starting the Velvet Revolution as 100,000 ordinary Czechs joined and a planned national strike

1992 Fire damages a major part of Windsor Castle


----------



## moviequeen1

1820
whaling ship 'Essex' is attacked and sunk by a sperm whale in S. Pacific Ocean,8/20 crew members survive.Its inspiration for novel'Mobey Dick'
1888
Willard Bundy patents time clock
1923
 Garrett Morgan patents his traffic design an important development for automobile industry
1974
 U. S. gov't files an anti-trust suit against AT&T
1983
 movie 'Terms of Endearment' based on book by Larry McMurtry released. The movie won 5 Academy Awards: Best Picture, Director{James L. Brooks,also won adaptive screenplay}  Best Actress{Shirley MacLaine} Best Supp Actor{Jack Nicholson}
1986
 WHO{World Health Org} announces 1st global effect to combat AIDS
2019
 Oxford Dictionary word of the year"Climate Emergency'


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 21st*

1927 Five hundred Striking coal miners from the Columbine Mine and their families in Serene, Colorado are beaten with clubs by Colorado state police

1942 The Alcan Highway, which connects British Columbia to Alaska opens

1964 Staten Island and Brooklyn linked by the new Verrazano Narrows Bridge

1974 Pub Bombing By IRA at Mulberry Bush and the Tavern in the Town, Birmingham UK

1974 Congress passes the "Freedom Of Information Act"

1980 Millions of TV viewers tune in to watch the start of the new series of Dallas and find out " Who Shot JR

1980 Fire At MGM Grand Hotel Las Vegas


----------



## Pam

21st November

1843 Thomas Hancock patented vulcanized rubber. In 1825 he had produced the first toy balloons in Britain, consisting of a bottle of rubber solution and a condensing syringe.

1916 HMHS Britannic, the largest Olympic-class ocean liner of the White Star Line and sister ship of RMS Olympic and RMS Titanic was sunk, with the loss of 30 lives. There were a total of 1,066 people on board, with 1,036 survivors taken from the water and lifeboats, about two hours after the ship sank at 9:07 am. She was the largest ship lost during the First World War.

1918 At the end of World War I, the German Fleet was surrendered to Britain at its northern naval base at Scapa Flow.

1953 The British Natural History Museum announced that the 'Piltdown Man' skull, initially believed to be one of the most important fossilized skulls ever found, was a hoax.


----------



## moviequeen1

1871
Moses F, Gale patents cigar lighter
1946
movie' The Best Years of Our Lives' is released,story of 3 veterans return home from WWII
It starred Frederic March,Myrna Loy,Dana Andrews,Harold Russell,Virgina Mayo directed by William Wyler.It won 7 Oscars including for Picture,director,actor{March} supp actor{Russell} 
1980
in one of TV's most highest rated episodes at the time on CBS drama'Dallas' ' Who Shot JR' ,83 million U.S. viewers ,76% of TV's tuned in. The culprit was 'Kristen'{Mary Crosby} Sue Ellen's{Linda Gray} sister who shot 'JR{Larry Hagman}  
1989
Pres. George H.W. Bush signed into law banned smoking on most domestic airline flights


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 22nd*

1906 International Morse code distress signal or SOS Becomes World Wide Standard

1935 First Pacific Airmail delivery

1950 Two Long Island Railroad (LIRR) commuter trains collide Queens New York

1963 John F. Kennedy Assassinated

1977 Concord Begins Flights To US

1986 Mike Tyson becomes the youngest Heavyweight Champion in history


----------



## moviequeen1

1910
Arthur KNight patents steel shaff golf clubs
1935
 The 'China Clipper' with 100,000 pieces of airmail takes off from Alameda, Calif. Its the 1st trans-Pacific airmail flight
1965
 CBS special airs' Miss Goodall&The Wild Chimpanzees' featuring primalogist/anthropologist Jane Goodall  brings her international attention 25 mill viewers tune in
1995
"Toy Story" the 1st feature film created by a computer is released. The story of a boy's beloved cowboy toy'Woody"{Tom Hanks} is threatened by new birthday gift, high tech spaceman,'Buzz Lightyear{Tim Allen} Other voices in cast,Don Rickles{Mr Potato Head}, Annie POtts{Bo Peep} Wallace Shawn{Rex- dinosaur},John Ratzenberger{Hamm- pig} John Lassiter,director won a special Academy Award
2005
Angela Merkel becomes the 1st female Chancellor of Germany


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 23rd*

1935 Italy Declares War on France

1980 Major Earthquake Stikes southern Italy leaving 300,000 homeless

1984 Oxford Circus Tube Station in London Fire

1985 EgyptAir Flight 648 Hijacking

2006 EX Russian Spy Litvinenko dies after poisoning by polonium-210


----------



## Pam

23rd September

1852 Britain's first four pillar boxes came into service on the Channel Island of Jersey. The idea came from English novelist Anthony Trollope who worked for the General Post Office in London before becoming a writer.

1910 American born Dr. Hawley Harvey Crippen was hanged at Pentonville Prison in London after being found guilty of poisoning his wife and dismembering her body.

1962 British surgeon John Charnley developed a technique at Wrightington Hospital Lancashire that revolutionised hip replacement operations. He was later knighted for his efforts and his work became the standard procedure across the world.

1963 The BBC broadcast the first ever episode of Doctor Who, starring William Hartnell as the Doctor, and Ann Ford as his first female companion. It is the world's longest running science fiction drama.


----------



## moviequeen1

1869
"Cutty Shark' is launched in Dumbarton,Scotland,one of the last clipper ships ever built
1897
John Lee Love patents portable pencil sharpener
1921
 Pres. Warren G. Harding signs the Willis-Campbell Act{anti-beer bill} It forbids doctors to prescribe beer or liquor  for medicinal purposes
1945
 most U. S. wartime rationing of food including meat,butter ends
1991
 Freddie Mercury lead singer of English rock band, Queen confirms he has AIDS,he dies the next day age 45


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 24th*

1934 New York Slum Clearance Begins

1940 German bombers devastate the British industrial city of Coventry carried on through 15th

1994 Eurostar Service Launched


----------



## Pam

24th November

1831 Michael Faraday read his first series of papers at the Royal Society in London on ‘Experimental Research into Electricity’.

1859 Charles Darwin published his controversial and groundbreaking scientific work 'The Origin of Species by Means of Natural Selection'. 

1991 Freddie Mercury, English rock singer, died at the age of 45, just one day after he publicly announced that he was HIV positive.

1993 The last 14 bottles of Scotch whisky salvaged from the SS Politician, wrecked in 1941 and the inspiration of the book and film, Whisky Galore, were sold at auction for £11,462.

2005 New laws came in force in England and Wales allowing 'round-the-clock drinking'.


----------



## moviequeen1

1874
U. S. inventor, Joseph Glidden patents barbed wire
1932
 FBI Crime Lab opens in Washington,DC
1954
Air Force Once, 1st Presidential airplane is christened by 1st Lady,Mamie Eisenhower. Pres Eisenhower's 1st trip he went to Atlanta, Georgia. Among the things installed on the plane are classified security&defense systems
1971
"Dan Cooper' hijacks a plane, extorts $200,000 ransom, jumps out of plane over Washington State never to be seen again


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 25th*

1926 27 Tornadoes including an F4 that struck the town of Heber Springs, Arkansas

1952 The Mousetrap written by Agatha Christie opens in London's West End.

1987 Supertyphoon Nina ( category 5 ) strikes the Philippines


----------



## Pam

25th November

1703 The Great Storm of 1703, the greatest windstorm ever recorded in the southern part of Great Britain, reached its intensity which it maintained through to 27th November. Winds gusted up to 120 mph. The week-long hurricane that struck the south of England and the English Channel at the end of the month was beyond anything in living memory. John Evelyn described it in his diary as ‘not to be paralleled with anything happening in our age or in any history almost ... every moment like Job’s messengers brings the sad tidings of this universal judgement.’

1940 World War II: The first flight of the deHavilland Mosquito aircraft. The Mosquito was one of the few operational, front-line aircraft to be constructed almost entirely of wood and, as such, was nicknamed 'The Wooden Wonder' or Mossie to its crews. When it entered production in 1941 it was one of the fastest operational aircraft in the world.

2005 Former football star George Best died in hospital at the age of 59 after suffering multiple organ failure. He was a talented and charismatic player and became one of the first celebrity footballers. Best's subsequent extravagant lifestyle led to various problems, most notably alcoholism, which he suffered from for the rest of his adult life. A common description of his place in football history is summed up by the quote 'Maradona good; Pelé better; George Best.'


----------



## moviequeen1

1783
Britain leaves New York City,its last military position in the United States
1884
 John Meyenberg of St. Louis, MO patents evaporated milk
1947
In Hollywood,Calif 'Blacklisting' of U. S. entertainment professionals begin,due to alleged Communist ties/sympathies
1952
play' The Mousetrap' famous murder-mystery by writer Agatha Christie opens at the Ambassador Theatre in London.Its the longest continously running play in history. In 1974 after almost 9,000 shows it was moved to St Martin's Theatre where it continues to this day
1984
William Schroeder is 2nd person to receive the Jarvik-7 artifical heart. After a series of strokes he dies 620 days later,he was 54
2018 EU{European Union} leaders approve agreement for Britian to leave EU{Brexit}


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 26th*

1922 British archaeologist Lord Carnarvon and the American archaeologist Howard Carter enter King Tut's tomb

1941 Thanksgiving Day Established

1942 "Casablanca" World Premier

1983 Brinks Mat Robbery

2008 Mumbai terrorist attacks


----------



## moviequeen1

1778
British explorer, Capt James Cook is 1st European to visit Maui in Sandwich Islands{now known as Hawaii}
1896
Amos Alonso Stagg of Univ of Chicago creates American football huddle
1917
NHL{National Hockey League} forms with teams Montreal Canadiens, Montreal Maroons, Toronto Arenas, Ottawa Senators, Quebec Bulldogs
1942
movie' Casablanca' starring Humphrey Bogart,Ingrid Bergman,Paul Henried, Claude Raines,Peter Lorre is released.The movie was nominated for 8 Oscars, won 3 Best Picture,Director{Michael Curtiz} adapted screenplay {Julius&Philip Epstein,Howard Koch}
2003
 Supersonic airplane Concorde made its last flight,returned to Bristol,England


----------



## Paco Dennis

One meme is making South Africans obsessed with Black Friday​Parts of the article
_
"What accounts for the country’s outsized interest in a holiday beyond the sales? One possibility has to do with a meme that regularly makes the rounds of the nation’s social media, particularly on the accounts of the country’s black and digitally-connected youth. It claims “Black Friday” has origins in the sale of black slaves in the antebellum American South after Thanksgiving.

“It was the day after Thanksgiving when slave traders would sell slaves for a discount to assist plantation owners with more helpers for the upcoming winter,” reads one of the pictures frequently circulated as part of the meme. South Africans aren’t the only ones who have fallen for the claim—New York Knicks guard J.R. Smith and singer Toni Braxton fell for it in 2014.






The meme isn’t true. While the origins of the term “Black Friday” are hard to pin down, fact-checking site Snopes writes that it made its first appearance in newsprint in reference to workers who called in sick the day after Thanksgiving. Another urban legend claiming that Black Friday has to do with the day in the calendar when retailers started turning a profit is also probably not true."_

https://qz.com/africa/1137505/black...avery-meme-thats-driven-a-national-obsession/


----------



## Tish

Paco Dennis said:


> One meme is making South Africans obsessed with Black Friday​Parts of the article
> 
> _"What accounts for the country’s outsized interest in a holiday beyond the sales? One possibility has to do with a meme that regularly makes the rounds of the nation’s social media, particularly on the accounts of the country’s black and digitally-connected youth. It claims “Black Friday” has origins in the sale of black slaves in the antebellum American South after Thanksgiving.
> 
> “It was the day after Thanksgiving when slave traders would sell slaves for a discount to assist plantation owners with more helpers for the upcoming winter,” reads one of the pictures frequently circulated as part of the meme. South Africans aren’t the only ones who have fallen for the claim—New York Knicks guard J.R. Smith and singer Toni Braxton fell for it in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meme isn’t true. While the origins of the term “Black Friday” are hard to pin down, fact-checking site Snopes writes that it made its first appearance in newsprint in reference to workers who called in sick the day after Thanksgiving. Another urban legend claiming that Black Friday has to do with the day in the calendar when retailers started turning a profit is also probably not true."_
> 
> https://qz.com/africa/1137505/black...avery-meme-thats-driven-a-national-obsession/


Wow, I had no idea.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 27th*

1910 Penn Station opens in New York

1924 1st Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade

1942 French Admiral Jean de Laborde scuttles the French fleet

1975 Guinness Book of Records co-founder and editor Ross McWhirter is shot dead outside his North London home.


----------



## moviequeen1

1895
Swedish chemist,engineer,innovator Albert Nobel's will establishes the Nobel Prize
1924
The 1st Macy's  Thanksgiving Parade was held in NYC
1967
 Beatles release album'Magical Mystery Tour with hit singles,'Strawberry Fields Forever,Penny Lane,All You Need is Love,The Fool On The Hill'
2001
a hydrogen atmosphere is discovered on the extrasolar planet,"Orsis' by Hubble Space Telescope
2005
The 1st partial human face transplant is completed for Isabelle Dinore in Amens,France


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 28th*

1942 Cocoanut Grove Nightclub Fire Boston

1990 Maggy Thatcher Quits

1995 U.S.A. Ends federal 55 MPH Speed Limit


----------



## Pam

28th November

1660 At Gresham College in Central London, 12 men, including Christopher Wren, Robert Boyle, John Wilkins, and Sir Robert Moray founded what was later known as the Royal Society, an organization dedicated to promoting excellence in science.

1814 The Times newspaper was, for the first time, printed by automatic, steam powered presses built by the German inventors Friedrich Koenig and Andreas Friedrich Bauer. It signalled the beginning of the availability of newspapers to a mass audience.

1919 Nancy Astor became Britain's first woman MP, holding a safe Plymouth seat for the Conservative Party in a by-election caused by her husband's elevation to the peerage.

2011 British company Captive Media announced details of its urinal mounted, urine-controlled games console for men. It called it the first 'hands-free' video gaming console of its kind, with games on offer including a skiing challenge, and a multiple choice pub quiz. A noted side effect was that the toilets became markedly cleaner, as a new premium was set on accuracy.


----------



## moviequeen1

1827
Panama declares independence from Spain
1919
U.S. born,Nancy Astor is elected as 1st female member of British House of Commons
1942
In Boston,Mass a fire broke out at the nightclub'Coconut  Grove' which killed nearly 500 people,which became one of the deadliest nightclub fires in history. The experts believed the fire started when a bus boy lit a match while trying to replace the light bulb in an artifical tree,quickly ignited the other artificial decor
1979
 Pope John Paul II  makes his 1st papal visit to Turkey. A yr 1/2 later Turkish native, Mehmet Ali Agcu attempted to kill him


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 29th

1803 U.S.A. -- The Louisiana Purchase*
Louisiana which was much larger than just Louisiana and included all of present-day Arkansas, Missouri, Iowa, Oklahoma, Kansas, Nebraska, plus part of what are now Minnesota, North Dakota, South Dakota, New Mexico, Montana, Wyoming, Colorado and Louisiana. It was bought from France in 1803 for a total cost of 15 million dollars
*
1929 U.S.A. -- South Pole*
American newspapers have announced that Commander Richard Byrd safely flew across the South Pole.

*1935 France -- England / France Alliance*
It was evident by this time that Great Britain had joined France in defence against Italy-given Italy were to attack. This determination included a warning sent by Premier Laval of France to the Italian Ambassador Vittoria Cerruti while he was in Paris. The warning stated that any unproved attack on France by Italy would be grounds for an oil embargo. This condition was placed on Italy during the same time other agreements and negotiations were being made.

*1944 France -- New York Giants*
The first Baseball. tour group arrived in Paris, France. They were involved in the European War Theatre. This group was made up of New York Giants Manager Mel Ott, Pittsburgh Pirates Manager Bucky Walters, and Cincinnati Pitcher Dutch Leonard. Roy Stockton, the man who was a sportswriter for the St. Louis Post Dispatch was also present.

*1947 Israel -- Creation of The State Of Israel*
The United Nations votes in favour of partitioning British controlled Palestine and allowing the creation of an Independent Jewish State of Israel. Arab countries all voted against the creation of Israel and 60 years later the area is still in turmoil.


----------



## Irwin

Tish said:


> *This day in History November 29th
> 
> 1947 Israel -- Creation of The State Of Israel*
> The United Nations votes in favour of partitioning British controlled Palestine and allowing the creation of an Independent Jewish State of Israel. Arab countries all voted against the creation of Israel and 60 years later the area is still in turmoil.


The creation of the state of Israel didn't occur with the UN vote. It wasn't until Israel declared its independence the following year from Great Britain, which was still in control of what was called Palestine at the time, that an independent Jewish state came into existence. The Jews rebelled against Great Britain first until the Brits ran away and let the Jews and Arabs fight it out. The Jews came out on top after fighting five Arab nations.


----------



## Pam

29th November

1781 The crew of the British slave ship Zong, murdered 133 Africans by dumping them into the sea to claim insurance. The resulting court cases, brought by the ship-owners, sought compensation from the insurers for their lost cargo. The court established that the deliberate killing of slaves could, in some circumstances be legal. It was a landmark in the battle against the African slave trade of the eighteenth century, and inspired abolitionists such as Granville Sharp and Thomas Clarkson, leading to the foundation of the Society for the Abolition of the Slave Trade in 1787.

1907 British nurse Florence Nightingale, aged 87, was presented with the Order of Merit by Edward VII for her work tending the wounded during the Crimean War.

1940 The city of Liverpool endured nearly eight hours of bombing, which left 166 people dead and 2,000 people homeless. At the time, Prime Minister Winston Churchill described the tragedy as "the single worst civilian incident of the war."

1962 Britain and France announced a joint agreement to design and build Concorde, the world's first supersonic airliner.


----------



## moviequeen1

1775
Sir James Jay invents invisible ink
1910
The 1st U. S. patent for inventing the traffic light system is granted to Ernest Sirrine
1969
 singer/songwriter, Neil Diamond's only appearance on 'Ed Sullivan Show'. He sings 'Sweet Caroline, "Holly,Holy'
1972
 Nolan Bushnell,co-founder of Atari releases "Pong' the 1st commerically successful video game in Sunnyvale, Calif
2010
 singer/songwriter,Adele releases her single' Rolling in the Deep" won 3 Grammys, Record &Song of the Year, Best Short form music video


----------



## Pepper

George Harrison died "20 years ago today."   
2001, what a sad year.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History November 30th*

1936 Crystal Palace Destroyed By Fire

1979 Pink Floyd release "The Wall"

1993 The Brady bill Signed Into Law


----------



## Pam

30th November

1872 The first football match between England and Scotland took place, at Hamelton Crescent Glasgow. It ended in a 0-0 draw.

1874 Birth of Sir Winston Leonard Churchill, British statesman, journalist, historian and Nobel prize-winner for literature. 

1934 The steam locomotive Flying Scotsman (Engine No. 4472) became the first to officially exceed 100mph.

1987 At Christie's auctioneers in London, a painting by Edgar Degas, 'The Laundry Maids', was sold for £7.48 million.

2013 The Hon. Edward Charles d'Olier Gibson, who appealed his conviction for assaulting a police officer, claiming that he did not know what a modern policeman looked like, had his case thrown out by a judge who ordered him to pay prosecution costs of £620. Gibson was also disqualified from driving for 12 months for drink-driving and was fined a total of £2,350 for the offences.


----------



## moviequeen1

1835
Samuel Clemens aka'Mark Twain was born in Florida, Missouri,became a steamboat captain in 1857,got his pilot's license in 1859 In 1864 he moved to San Francisco wrote story that made him famous"The Celebrated Jumping Frog of Calveras County'. In 1875 his novel'The Adventures of Tom Sawyer' was published followed by' "Life on the Mississippi' "The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn', he died 1910
1966
Barbados gains independence from Great Britain
1979
 Pink Floyd's album'The Wall" is released  sells 6 million copies in 2 weeks
1982
movie' Gandhi" is released,story of Mohandas Gandhi who started as a simple lawyer who rose to become a nation's leader ,worldwide symbol of peace and understanding.It had all-star cast, Ben Kingsley{Best Actor} John Gielgud,Trevor Howard, Candice Bergen,John Mills. The movie won 8 Academy Awards inc picture,actor,director{Sir Richard Attenborough},screenplay
2004
TV show "Jeopardy' contestant, Ken Jennings loses after 74 games  wins $2.5 mill,all time biggest game show haul


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December the 1st*

1934 Josef Stalin begins a purge of enemies in the Soviet Union

1942 Nationwide gasoline rationing goes into affect U.S.

1955 Rosa Parks sets off a bus boycott in Montgomery, Georgia

1958 Fire at Our Lady of Angels School grade school in Chicago leaves 100 children dead

1969 The U.S. government holds its first draft lottery since World War II


----------



## Pam

1st December

1581 Edmund Campion (later St. Edmund) and three other Jesuits were martyred. He was tried on a charge of treason for promoting Catholicism and was hanged in London.

1887 Beeton’s Christmas Annual went on sale, with 'A Study in Scarlet' by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, which first introduced the detective, Sherlock Holmes.

1942 The Beveridge Report, written by Sir William Beveridge, proposed a welfare state for Britain, offering care to all from the cradle to the grave. It revolved around a compulsory National Insurance scheme to provide all adults with free medical treatment, unemployment benefit and old age pensions.

2010 Large parts of the UK were brought to a standstill by the early freeze. Temperatures plunged again overnight to -16C (3F) in the Scottish Highland after one of the coldest starts to December in more than 20 years. Some 4,000 schools were closed, the Forth Road Bridge was closed for the first time since it opened in 1964 and Edinburgh and Gatwick airports were shut. 

2014 Christopher Law, the former owner of Britain’s last surviving temperance bar was prosecuted for drink-driving.


----------



## moviequeen1

1887
 Sherlock Holmes 1st appears in print in"Study in Scarlet' by Arthur Conan Doyle
1929
U.S toy salesman,Edwin S. Lowe invents game 'Bingo'
1943
at end of Tehran Conf,Joseph Stalin,Winston Churchill,Pres Theodore Roosevelt agree the invasion of Normandy to take place May 1944
1953
 the 1st issue of Hugh Hefner's magazine' Playboy' goes on sale with actress, Marilyn Monroe as the magazine's 1st centerfold
1982
dentist Barney Clark receives 1st artifical heart,he dies 112 days later on 3/23/83
2019
newly developed apple'The Cosmic Crisp' which can last a year goes on sale in Washington State


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 2nd*

1939 New York's LaGuardia Airport Opens

1956 Cuban Revolution Begins

1959 The Malpasset Dam in France collapses leaving 400 dead

1969 The Boeing 747 ( Often Known as Jumbo Jet ) Gains FAA Airworthiness Certificate

1974 Birmingham Pub Bombing By IRA

1988 School Bus Hijack Soviet Union


----------



## moviequeen1

1804
 Napoleon Bonaparte is crowned Emperor of the french in a ceremony at Notre Dame de Paris officated by Pope Pius VII
1816
 The 1st U.S. savings bank opens{Philadelphia Savings Fund Society}
1960
paleologist, Louis Leakey discovers 1.4 million yr old Homo Erectus in a cave in Olduvai Gorge,Tanzania
2001
Enron  a energy trading company based in Houston,Texas files for bankruptcy in Southern District of NY.The scandal which ruined the company was a series of dubious accounting practices that resulted in energy commodities services.The accounting firm Arthur Andersen was dissolved


----------



## Pam

2nd December

1697 The rebuilt St Paul’s Cathedral, the work of Sir Christopher Wren, was opened. The previous cathedral had been destroyed in the Great Fire of London in 1666.

1929 Britain’s first 22 public telephone boxes came into service. They were designed by Giles Gilbert Scott and installed as part of a new scheme for policing and were made available for general use in the Barnes, Kew and Richmond Districts. 

1943 The first Bevin Boys, aged between 18 and 25 were directed into the mining industry. Many miners had been called up to the armed forces, resulting in a grave shortage of coal.

1966 The Mini skirt, the symbol of the Swinging Sixties, was banned from the Houses of Parliament at Westminster.

2012 Under a Freedom of Information request a draft report from Transport for London (TfL) showed that the Hammersmith Flyover, used by 90,000 vehicles a day, could have experienced a "sudden and catastrophic collapse". Salt water from repeated gritting had rotted internal steel cables yet the road remained open for several more weeks.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 3rd*

1964 800 students arrested at the University of California at Berkeley

1967 Worlds First Heart Transplant South Africa

1984 Bhopal Chemical Accident In India


----------



## moviequeen1

1833
 Oberlin College,a private liberal institution is the 1st U.S. co-ed college to open.Its located 35 miles Southwest of Cleveland,Ohio
1926
detective novelist, Agatha Christie disappears for 11 days.She was dealing with the death of her mother,going through a divorce from her 1st husband, Archie Christie
1967
 South Africian heart doctor, Dr Christiaan Barnard performs the 1st human heart transplant. The patient, Louis Washansky regains consciousness speaks with his wife&reporters. He lived for 18 days,was 55
1984
A Union Carbide pesticide plant in Bhopal,India mistakenly leaks a highly toxic cloud of methyl isocyanate into the air.It kills 3,000 residents instantly,578,000 were injured. The area had 900,000 residents at the time The cause was human&mechanical error, one of the worst industrial diasters in history
2017
The 1st pizza party in space occurred at the International Space Station
2019
70th anniv of NATO with a gathering of world leaders in London,England with a reception given by Queen Elizabeth II at Buckingham Palace


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 4th*

1872 Crew from the Dei Gratia, a small British brig spot the Mary Celeste

1952 Deadly London Smog In England Leaves 1'000s dead in London

1954 first Burger King ( Insta Burger King )is opened in Miami, Florida

1998 International Space Station Assembly Begins


----------



## moviequeen1

1791
Britain's Observer is 1st published,its the oldest Sunday newspaper in the world still printing
1909
 Montreal Canadiens,NHL hockey team is the oldest franchise still in operation. The club was co created by J. Ambrose O'Brien& Jack Laviolette,orignial name' Club de Hockey Canadien'
1945
 Senate approves U. S. participation in the United Nations
1978
 Dianne Feinstein becomes San Francisco's 1st female mayor. She has been representing Calif as U. S. senator since 1992


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 5th

1905 UK - - Cabinet Resigns*
A crisis in British politics was brewing. The premier of England, Arthur J. Balfour and his cabinet resigned and King Edward asked Sir Henry Campbell-Bannerman to put together a new government. The old parliament was not to dissolve until the New Year. One of the major issues in British politics at this time was the question of home rule for Ireland.

*1927 Canada -- Roller Canary Championship*
For the first time in history, a Roller Canary Championship, open to the entire world took place in the west. Defeating all other warbling birds owner William Latimer, President of the Western Canada Roller Canary Club, had the canary who was the undefeated champion. The Manitoba Free Press explained, "Each bird was given five minutes in which to sing, after which the cage was closed and the next bird given his chance.

*1932 Soviet Union -- Ration cards*
The Soviet Union decided to shift the distribution of food, clothing, and other supplies to the factories, out of the hands of the government. Ration cards were to be given to the public and it was up to the factories to procure the goods.
*
1933 U.S.A. -- 18th Amendment Ends*
Prohibition comes to an end as Utah became the 36th state to ratify the 21st Amendment to the Constitution, repealing the 18th Amendment Available

*1945 Bermuda - - Aircraft Lost In Bermuda Triangle*
Five U.S. Navy Avenger torpedo-bombers comprising Flight 19 take off from the Ft. Lauderdale Naval Air Station in Florida on a routine three-hour training mission. Flight 19 was scheduled to take them due east for 120 miles, north for 73 miles, and then back over a final 120-mile leg that would return them to the naval base. They never returned. This area is known as the Bermuda Triangle and is renowned for causing instrument malfunctions including Compass and Radio Malfunctions. The Bermuda Triangle is said to stretch from the southern U.S. coast across to Bermuda and down to the Atlantic coast of Cuba and Santo Domingo.


----------



## Pam

5th December

1697 The first Sunday service was held in the new St Paul's Cathedral, London. 

1766 James Christie, the founder of the famous auctioneers, held his first sale in London. Christie's main London salesroom is on King Street in St. James's, where it has been based since 1823.

1928 England beat Australia by a record 675 runs in the Test at Brisbane. 

1958 The Queen dialled Edinburgh and spoke to the Lord Provost from Bristol, to inaugurate the first direct dialled trunk call, known as STD (Subscriber Trunk Dialling).

2005 The Civil Partnership Act came into effect in the United Kingdom. It gave same-sex couples rights and responsibilities identical to civil marriage. In addition a formal process for dissolving partnerships was put in place, akin to divorce.

2013 The death, aged 95, of Nelson Mandela.


----------



## moviequeen1

1848
U. S. President,James Polk triggers 1849 'gold rush  when he confirms a gold discovery was found in Calif
1854
 Aaron Allen in Boston,Mass patents folding theatre chair
1964
Capt Roger Donlon is awarded 1st Medal of Honor in Vietnam War for successfully repelling a Viet Cong attack
2018
a 1954 letter by Albert Einstein on the concept of religion sells for $2.9 mill at Christies in NYC


----------



## Irwin

It's hard to believe it's December already. It feels like September, maybe because it's in the 60s.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 6th*

1917 Munitions Ship Explodes In Halifax Harbor Killing 1,800

1922 Irish Free State is created

1962 Deadly Smog Spreads In England

1969 Altamont Rolling Stones Concert Disaster

1989 École Polytechnique massacre Montreal


----------



## moviequeen1

1865
the 13th Amendment of U. S. Constitution is ratified,abolishing slavery
1877
newspaper, Washington Post publishes its 1st edition
1897
 London becomes the world's 1st city to host licensed taxicabs
1947
 Everglades National Park in Florida is dedicated
1956
 Nelson Mandela  was arrested along with 156 others for political activites in South Africa
1964
"Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer' premieres on NBC,actor Burl Ives narrated the story,acts as "Sam the Snowman".The script was inspired from the  beloved Xmas song'Rudolph the Red-Nose Reindeer' written by Johnny Marks. Its the longest running holiday special in history,been on TV every yr since its debut
2018
oldest known plague sample found in a 4,900 yr old remains of a 20 yr old woman in Southern Sweden


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 7th*

1931 Ford produces the last Ford Model A

1941 Japanese Attack Pearl Harbor

1960 First episode of British Soap "Coronation Street"

1993 Long Island Rail Road commuter train shootings


----------



## Tommy

Sorry Tish, but Japan's attack on Pearl Harbor took place on Sunday, December 7th, 1941.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 7th
chemist/inventor, Leo Bakeland patents 1st thermo-selling plastic," Bakelite" which sparks the beginning of the plastic industry
1941
Imperial Japanese Navy, in a surprise attack with 353 planes against U.S. fleet at Pearl Harbor Naval Base in Hawaii,kills 2,403 people
1963 The 1st use of instant replay machine invented by CBS was used during the Navy vs Army college football game
1982
 Charles Brooks,Jr who kidnapped and murdered a Forth Worth,TX auto mechanic becomes the 1st U. S. prisoner to die by lethal injection
2020
singer, Bob Dylan sells his entire songwriting catalog with over 600 songs to Universal Music Publishing Group for over $300 million


----------



## Tish

Tommy said:


> Sorry Tish, but Japan's attack on Pearl Harbor took place on Sunday, December 7th, 1941.


Thank you for that Tommy.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 8th*

1941 US Enters World War II

1980 Former Beatle John Lennon was shot dead in New York

1993 The North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA) Signed into Law


----------



## rgp

Tommy said:


> Sorry Tish, but Japan's attack on Pearl Harbor took place on Sunday, December 7th, 1941.



 Isn't that what she stated ?


----------



## Tom 86

1941 Peral harbor was bombed.

https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/pearl-harbor-bombed


----------



## moviequeen1

1902
Oliver Wendell Holmes, Jr becomes Supreme Court justice
1915
WWI soldier/poet, John Mc Crae's poem,'In Flanders Field' appears anonymously in "Punch' magazine
1941
Pres Franklin Roosevelt addresses his' Day of Infamy' speech to U.S. Congress day after Pearl Harbor was attacked
1956
 at the  XVI Summer Olympic Games in Melbourne,Australia a new Olympic tradtion begins. The atheletes mingle together walk into the area to close the games
2010
Space X owned by entrepreneur, Elon Musk becomes the 1st private own company to successfully launch,orbit,recover a space craft


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 9th*

1963 Studebaker Production Ends

1990 Solidarity founder Lech Walesa wins Poland's presidential runoff

1992 Prince Charles and Princess Diana announce a formal separation

1993 Hubble Telescope Repair is a success


----------



## moviequeen1

1854
Alfred  Tennyson's poem'Charge of the Light Brigade' is published 
1889
Pres. Benjamin Harrison dedicates the Chicago Auditourm,then the largest building in the U.S. It was designed by the 'father of skyscrapers',Louis Sullivan and Dankmar Adler
1965
CBS debuts' A Charlie Brown Christmas',1st 'Peanuts' animated special
1992
 a multinational attempt to restore order in conflict ridden Mogadishu,Somalia. Pres George H.W. Bush sends 1800 Marines in a mission known as 'Operation Restore Hope'.International first aid workers  with the help from the U.S. troops begin to restore food distrubition& other humanitarian operations.The violence continues,U.S.soldiers were killed in skirmishes. In'94 U.S troops left the country
2015
Time Magazine names German Chancellor,Angela Merkel its'Person of the Yr' for her handling of debt&refugee crisis


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 10th*

1948 Universal Declaration on Human Rights By United Nations

1958 First US Commercial Jet Flight

2008 Illinois Governor Rod Blagojevich Arrested

2006 Augusto Pinochet Dies


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> *This day in History December 8th*
> 
> 1941 US Enters World War II
> 
> 1980 Former Beatle John Lennon was shot dead in New York
> 
> 1993 The North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA) Signed into Law


It's hard to believe that John Lennon died... 41 years ago.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 10th
1898
 Treaty of Paris which ended Spanish-American War is signed by Pres. McKinley. The United States acquires Phillipines,Puerto Rico, and Guam
1901
 The 1st Nobel Prizes covering fields of medicine,physics,chemistry,peace&literature were awarded in Stockholm,Sweden. The ceremony honored Alfred Nobel a Swedish inventor of dynamite&other high explosives. The prizes are reknown today as the most prestigious awards ,are presented annually on Dec 10th of every yr. In 2018, each award carried a cash prize of $900,000 receipents also are awarded a gold medal
1962
movie' Lawrence of Arabia' directed by David Lean premieres.Its the story of adventurer,T. E. Lawrence starring Peter O'Toole in lead role,others in cast, Alec Guiness, Anthony Quinn, Claude Rains,Omar Sharif, Anthony Quayle,Jack Hawkins. The movie won 7 Oscars including picture, director.It was O'Toole's 1st major role made him a star
1991
 architect,I.M. Pei receives $5 million for his design of the Rock N Roll Hall of Fame Museum
2013
 Mary Barra becomes the 1st female CEO of a major automobile company at General Motors


----------



## RadishRose

On December 10, 1830
Emily Dickinson is born in Amherst, Massachusetts.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 11th*

1936 King Edward VIII Abdicates to marry American divorcee Wallis Warfield Simpson

1946 UNICEF Established

1985 The Unabomber kills his first victim, Hugh Scrutton

1990 Ivana Trump filed for divorce from real estate mogul Donald Trump

1997 150 countries agreed at a global warming conference in Kyoto, Japan ( Kyoto Protocol )


----------



## moviequeen1

1620
Myles Standish,the military leader of the Plymouth Colony, Mass he&18 other settlers were attacked by 30 Native Americans. This incident became known as the '1st Encounter'
1913
 Mona Lisa was recovered 2 yrs after it was stolen from the  Louvre Museum in Paris
1946
United Nations Children's Fund{UNICEF} is established
1985
 General Electric acquires RCA Corp and its subsidiary,NBC network
2008
financier Bernie Madoff is arrested and charged with securites fraud in a $50 million Ponzi scheme. He is found guilty ,sentenced to 150yrs in prison He died in April 2021


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 12th*

1901 Marconi sends first wireless transmission over 2000 miles across the Atlantic Ocean from Poldhu in Cornwall, England, to Newfoundland, Canada

1917 Father Edward Flanagan founds Boys Town

1925 first Motel opens the Milestone Mo-Tel of San Luis Obispo, California

1975 Balcombe Street Siege London England

1988 Clapham Junction Rail Crash South London

2003 Keiko From Free Willy dies


----------



## moviequeen1

1800
Washington,D C is established as capitol of United States
1899
George Bryant in Boston,Mass patents wooden golf tee
1957
at the Cleveland Clinic, Willem Koff &his team removed  a dog's heart replaces it with a pneumatic pump which keeps the dog alive for 90 min.
1966
movie' A Man for All Seasons' is released directed by Fred Zimmerman. The movie is based on the play by Robert Bolt. Sir Thomas Moore, highly respected British statesman  deals with personal conflict when King Henry VIII rejects Roman Catholic Church to obtain a divorce,plan to remarry. The movie has all star mostly British cast, Paul Scofield,,Robert Shaw, Wendy Hiller,Vanessa Redgrave, John Hurt, Orson Welles. It won  6 Academy Awards, inc picture, director,actor{Scofield},screenplay{Bolt}
1980
Apple Corp makes its IPO{initial public offering} on  U.S. stock market


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 13th*

1937 Rape of Nanking

1950 James Dean who is still unknown at that time appears in a Pepsi commercial

1972 Thalidomide victims ( 50's and 60's Sales ) are offered a compensation deal

1995 Brixton Riots London England

2003 Saddam Hussein is captured by U.S. forces at a farmhouse in Adwar

2007 Rupert Murdoch buys Dow Jones & Co. which includes The Wall Street Journal


----------



## moviequeen1

1759
The 1st U. S. music store opens in Philadelphia,PA
1920
 League of Nations establishes the International Court of Justice in The Hague
1961
 The Beatles sign a formal agreement to have Brain Epstein as their manager
1975
 SNL{Saturday Night Live} uses for the 1st time tape- delay because comedian,Richard Pryor is the host
1989
movie'Driving Miss Daisy' is released directed by Bruce Beresford. Its based on the stage play by Alfred Ulfry. The story  about a black man who is hired to become the chauffeur to a Southern woman,in time becomes her faithful companion. The movie stars, Morgan Freeman,Jessica Tandy,Dan Aykroyd plays Tandy's son The movie won 4 Oscars, picture,actress{Tandy} screenplay,makeup
1990
South African President,FW de Klerk meets with Nelson Mandela to talk about ending apartheid


----------



## Pam

13th December

1577 Francis Drake set sail from Plymouth with his flagship Pelican, plus 4 other ships and 160 men, on an expedition to the Pacific. His other ships were lost or returned home shortly after the voyage began but the Pelican, renamed the Golden Hind, pushed on alone up the coast of Chile and Peru. Continuing northwards, the California coast was claimed in the name of Queen Elizabeth. He crossed the Indian Ocean, rounded the Cape of Good Hope and eventually returned to Plymouth on September 26th 1580 with treasure worth £500,000. He became the first Englishmen to sail around the world and the Queen knighted him aboard his ship at Deptford, on the river Thames.

1847 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë (under the pseudonym Ellis Bell) was published, as was Agnes Grey by Anne Brontë (under the pseudonym Acton Bell).

1939 The Battle of the River Plate, the first naval battle in the Second World War and the only episode of the war developed in South America. Action by Royal Navy cruisers HMS Exeter, HMS Ajax and HMNZS Achilles of the New Zealand Division, drove the great German battleship Admiral Graf Spee to seek shelter off Montevideo in Uruguay for repairs to its fuel system. 

2013 Prince Harry and his 'Walking With the Wounded' team reached the South Pole. Among those was Sgt Duncan Slater who lost both his legs in a blast in Afghanistan in 2009. The expedition's director said 'We came down here, determined to get 12 men and women, all injured in conflict, to the South Pole, and this is what we have done. The feeling is incredible.'


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 14th*

1905 1 in 10 are Illiterate in the US

1947 NASCAR is formed

1962 Mariner 2 space probe becomes the first spacecraft to fly by Venus

1972 Last Men To Walk On The Moon

1995 Dayton Accord Signed Ending War


----------



## moviequeen1

1656
artifical pearls were 1st manufactured by M Jacquin in Paris,they were made of gypsum pellets covered in fish scales
1751
Austria founded the world's 1st military academy, Theresian Miltary Academy
1911
 Norwegian explorer, Roald Amundsen is the 1st person to reach the South Pole
1961
 Jimmy Dean's single' Big Bad John' is the 1st country song to receive a gold record
1993
 movie' Philadelphia' directed by Jonathan Demme is released. Its one of the 1st main stream films dealing with topic  AIDS. The story centers around a young lawyer,Andrew Beckett who works at a top notch law firm in Philadelphia. He is fired,he sues for wrong full termination.  
The all star cast Tom Hanks{Beckett}, Denzel Washington plays his atty'Joe", Jason Robards plays one of the partners at the firm,Joanne Woodward plays Andrew's mother. Antonio Bandaras plays Beckett's partner. The film was nominated for 5 Oscars won 2, best actor{Hanks} singer/songwriter, Bruce Springsteen wins for original song'Philadelphia"
2016
Univ of Toronto scientists present findings of the world's oldest water- 2 billion yrs old found in a mine in Canada


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 15th*

1939 Gone With The Wind Premiers

1944 Glenn Miller Killed In Plane Crash

1967 The Silver Bridge across the Ohio River collapses


----------



## Pam

15th December

1913 Suffragettes caused a dynamite explosion at Holloway Prison where Emmeline Pankhurst and Lady Constance Lytton were detained.

1945 Homecoming Day on the Channel Island of Alderney. The residents of the island of Alderney were evacuated to mainland Britain in 1940. The five year German occupation came to an end on 16th May 1945 but islanders were unable to return immediately after the island was liberated due to the removal of landmines etc. The first group of residents returned on December 15th 1945 to find their homeland much changed. 

1982 Reputed to be Robin Hood's tree, the 'Major Oak' in Sherwood Forest, was fitted with a fire alarm.

1982 There were scenes of jubilation as the gates isolating the people of Gibraltar from Spain were opened for the first time in 13 years. There were tight restrictions, which included a ban on any British or foreign tourists crossing.


----------



## moviequeen1

1791
The 1st U. S. law school is established at Univ of Pennsylvania
1944
at an airfield outside of London,England, U.S. Army Capt/bandleader, Glenn Miller boards a single craft plane bound for Paris,France .He was to lead the U.S. Army dance  in a performance for U.S. troops.The plane disappears over the English Channel,wreckage was never found. His official military status remains 'missing in action'
1979
Chris Hanley&Scott Abbott develop game board' Trivial Pursuit'
2004
movie,'Million Dollar Baby' directed by Clint Eastwood is released. The story is about an aging fight manager{Eastwood} who decides to take on a new client, young 32 yr old woman{Hillary Swank} He's soon won over by her determination,heart &talent
The movie received 4 Oscars, picture, director, actress{Swank} supp actor,Morgan Freeman who was also the movie narrator


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 16th*

1916 Rasputin Murdered In Russia

1920 Earthquake measuring 8.5 hits the heavily populated Gansu province of midwestern China, causing the deaths of an estimated 200,000 people.

1944 Battle of the Bulge Begins during World War II

1969 Death Penalty Abolished England


----------



## moviequeen1

1773
colonists in Boston,Mass  disguised as Mohawk Indians climbed 3 British tea ships and dumped 342 tea chests into Boston Harbor,they were protesting British tea tax. The tea today would be valued at $1mill. This is considered one of great events in American history
1905
 Variety magazine covering everything associated with show business is published
1944
 Nazi Germany launches counteroffensive strike against Allies in Belgium,start of the'Battle of the Bulge'
1971
singer, Don Mc Lean's classic song' American Pie' is released,8 min + long
1972
 NFL football team,Miami Dolphins end the regular season undefeated at 14-0. In week 5,38 yr old backup QB,Earl Morall replaced starting QB, Bob Greise who was injured. The team wins Super Bowl VII beating Washington 14-7,head coach was Don Shula.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 17th*

1903 Orville and Wilbur Wright made the first successful man-powered airplane flight

1942 Mass executions of Jews by killing squads and in Poland

1983 Harrods Department Store Bombing

1987 The Simpsons Debuts as a half-hour prime time show


----------



## moviequeen1

1900
The new Ellis Island immigration station is completed at a cost of $15mill
1903
Orville Wright pilots the 1st aircraft flight at Kitty Hawk, North Carolina
1944
 U. S. Army end the internment of Japanese-Americans during WWII. The surviving detainees from the West Coast{ which during the war was defined as a military base} could return to their homes on Jan 2,1945. In 1988, Pres. Ronald Reagan signed a bill for those who suffered awful living condtions with a tax-free ck for $20,000 as an apology from U. S. gov't
1986
Mrs. Davina Thompson made world medical history by having a heart/lung/liver transplant at Papworth hosptial in Cambridge. She died 12 yrs later from lung disease,was 47
1989
"The Simpsons' a full length animated TV show created by cartoonist, Matt Groening debuts on Fox network,its still on the air
2017
French sailor, Francois Gabart sets round the world record for fastest solo navigation around the globe in 42 days ,16 hrs


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 18th

1912 Great Britain -- Piltdown Man*
The so-called Piltdown Man thought to be the missing evolutionary link between ape and man is discovered in the Piltdown gravel pit in Sussex, England, by amateur archaeologist Charles Dawson.

*In 1953 *
At an international congress of palaeontologists, the Piltdown Man was first openly called a fraud, and it has since been confirmed that it was indeed a fraud made up of skull parts from humans and an orangutan.

*1914 Egypt -- Egypt under the protection of the Crown*
Great Britain placed Egypt under the protection of the Crown. The official Press Bureau read, "The suzerainty of Turkey over Egypt is thus terminated, and His Majesty's government will adopt all measures necessary for the defence of Egypt and the protection of its inhabitants and interests."

*1927 Poland -- Pilsudski*
A plan to kill Pilsudski, President of the Republic of Poland was uncovered by Warsaw police and a suspect was arrested.

*1930 Spain -- Revolution*
1930 The Northwest coastal provinces of Spain are quiet now after a revolt against the monarchy. Soldiers loyal to the crown subdued the rebels. However, a general labour strike occurred and streetcars were manned by soldiers. Socialist and republican ring leaders fled.


----------



## moviequeen1

1719
Thomas Fleet publishes in U. S. "Mother Goose Melodies for Children'
1916
'Battle of Verdun' longest of WWI ends when Germany is defeated after 9 months of fighting,total deaths over 1 million
1958
Project SCORE{Signal,Communication by Orbiting Relay Equipment} world's 1st communication satellite is launched  from Cape Canveral,Fla. A taped broadcast message by Pres. Dwight Eisenhower saying' peace on earth goodwill toward men everywhere'
2018
a meteor explodes into a huge fireball over Bering Sea,10 times the energy of Hiroshima atomic bomb


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 19th

1905 China -- Shanghai Riots*
In Shanghai riots, looting, and a partly burned police station were the result of Chinese hatred of Americans and other foreigners. The atmosphere was similar to that which preceded the Boxer rebellion in 1900.

*1921 Cuba -- Protesters*
Thirty thousand protesters crowded together to denounce the Fordney tax. The demonstrators warned against "ruinous tariffs" on sugar and tobacco and that the United States would destroy all its work in Cuba.
*
1938 France -- Italy*
Approval of France's stern stand against Italian colonialism was shown by sheikhs and Arab chiefs who were protesting in eastern Tunisia. They shouted "Long Live France!" and "Tripoli for us!"

*1942 U.S.A. -- Eddie Rickenbacker*
World War veteran and daredevil, Eddie Rickenbacker, was pulled out of the Pacific Ocean after being lost at sea for 22 days. He and six other men would have starved to death if they had not caught and eaten a seagull. Rickenbacker was on a special mission in the South Pacific when he went missing.

*1956 Great Britain -- Fog*
Most of Great Britain, south of a line from Newcastle-upon-Tyne to Blackpool has been blanketed in thick fog, with visibility in parts reduced to five yards (4.5 m) in places.


----------



## moviequeen1

1783
William Pitt the Younger becomes youngest British Prime Minister age 24,he served 18 yrs
1854
Allen Wilson of Conn patents sewing machine to sew curving seams
1957
Meredith Wilson's musical'The Music Man' opens at the Majestic Theatre in NYC to rave reviews and huge box office. It starred Robert Preston"Harold Hill', Barbara Cook'Marian Paroo'. The show would run for 1,375 performances. It won 5 Tony awards  including, best musical,leading actor{Preston},actress {Cook}.The 1st Grammy for Best Musical Theatre Album .Preston would  reprise his role in the movie version in '62 opposite Shirley Jones
1984
Scotty Bowman wins his 691st regular season game most wins by a NHL coach.He ended his career  coaching 2,146 games. His teams won 9 Stanley Cups,5 with Montreal Canadiens, 3 Detroit Red Wings, 1 Pittsburgh Penquins
2004
the world's largest indoor water park,'Tropical Islands Resort' opens  in an old airship hanger near  Berlin,Germany


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 20th

1900 Turkey - Women's Role In Turkey*
Abdul Homid, leader of Turkey would have liked to see women in his country secluded, but they were getting less so. Turkish women were often more educated than the men and the best Turkish newspaper was edited by females, some of who are authors.
*
1929 Switzerland - Banking Headquarters*
A large Swiss palace, built in 1783 along the Louis XVI style, was to become the new quarters of the Bank of International Settlements. Bankers and officials decided on this location after a meeting in Baden-Baden. Find More What happened in 1929

*1933 Greece - Samuel Insull*
Chicago business mogul, Samuel Insull was no longer welcome in Greece after January 31. Insull was a fugitive from U.S. justice. He was wanted on charges of embezzlement and his passport had been cancelled by Washington.
*
1945 Germany - Nuremberg Trials*
At Nuremberg, Nazi doctors and soldiers were charged with the cruel and bizarre torture of concentration camp prisoners. Experiments such as shooting poison bullets through the prisoners' legs and oxygen deprivation of prisoners were only a few of the atrocities that were committed. Seven hundred and fifty thousand SS soldiers faced criminal charges for their participation in torturing victims.

*1957 U.S.A. - Rockets In Europe*
The U.S. wanted defensive rockets placed in Europe by 1959 and it sought to surround the Soviet Union with missiles. Production of 1,500 missiles made cutbacks in the military's home base operations. The U.S. had become nervous since the Soviet Union had placed two Sputniks in orbit.


----------



## moviequeen1

1803
 The French flag is lowered in New Orleans to mark the transfer of Louisana Purchase  from France to the U.S. for $27 mill
1880
Broadway in NYC is lit by electricity becomes known as 'Great White Way'
1963
 The Berlin Wall opens for the 1st time to West Berliners
2007
Queen Elizabeth II becomes the oldest monarch ever in U.K. surpassing Queen VIctoria who lived 81 yrs, 7 months, 29 days


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 21st

1902 Ireland -- Flour Mills*
A group of investors planned to spend $5,000,000-$15,000,000 to build flour mills in major cities in Ireland. The Irish flour business was failing due to importing grain from America and other countries.

*1913 U.S.A. -- First Cross Word Puzzle*
The first crossword puzzle was published, which was created by Arthur Wynne, a Liverpool journalist, and published as a "word-cross" puzzle in the New York World
*
1923 Turkey -- Strong Porters*
In Turkey, their porters are reported to be the strongest men on earth. One porter can carry 100 pounds for 20 miles. They live on a diet of fruit and olives.

*1933 Scotland -- Property Crimes*
Property crimes with violence had increased in Scotland. In 1929 there were 954 property crimes and by 1932 there were 1528.

*1946 Japan -- Tsunami*
An undersea earthquake sets off a powerful tsunami that devastates Honshu, Japan sent 20-foot waves which obliterated buildings leaving 2,000 people dead and half a million homeless.


----------



## moviequeen1

1891
The 1st basketball game based on the rules created by basketball inventor, James Naismith was played with 18 students in Springfield ,Mass
1898
scientists,Pierre &wife, Marie Curie discover  radium
1937
The 1st full length animated movie' Snow White&The Seven Dwarfs' from Walt Disney animated series is released
1988
 Pan Am Flight #103 from London-NYC exploded in midair over Lockerbie, Scotland,all 243 passengers,16 crew members were killed. When the plane was at altitude of 33,000 feet,a bomb which was hidden in an audio cassette player in cargo area detonated. The disaster was believed to be in retaliation for U. S. bomb strikes against Libya in '86.  In 2003, Libya finally accepted responsibility but expressed no remorse
2012
song'Gangham Stye by singer PSY became Youtube's 1st video reaching 1 billion views


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 22nd

1906 Canada -- Japanese navy Visit*
A visit from the Japanese navy was expected in Vancouver. Officials in Ottawa were informed that three vessels led by Rear Admiral Katouka would visit the following March.

*1927 Philippines -- Leper Colony*
An institution for saving the children of the Culion leper colony was run by the public welfare commissioner in Manila. The children were watched for signs of leprosy and given schooling.

*1932 Spain -- Civil War*
War in Spain was causing deep divisions in U.S. politics and it was feared that the war would spark a massive European conflict.

*1939 Germany -- Train Crash*
Two trains collide in Magdeburg, Germany, killing more than 100 people
*
1942 Italy -- German Supplies*
Although Italy was politically and economically unstable and somewhat of a liability for Germany as a war ally, the Germans supplied Italy with coal, iron, and fuel in return for tanks, planes, weapons, and food.


----------



## moviequeen1

1894
French officer, Alfred Dreyfuss is court martialed  for treason which triggers world wide charges of anti-semtisim. He is later vindicated
1910
 The 1st U. S. postal stamps are issued
1965
 Great Britian sets national  maxium road speed limit at 70mph
1967
 movie' The Graduate' directed by Mike Nichols is released. The story is about a naive college guy{Dustin Hoffman} who is seduced by  middle aged woman{Anne Bancroft} He later falls in love with her daughter{Katherine Ross} Other  cast members, William Daniels, Murray Hamilton, Norman Fell, Elizabeth Wilson. This was Hoffman's 1st major starring role,music by Simon&Garfunkel. The movie was nominated for 5 Oscars, won Best Director 
2001
  American Airlines flight # 93, from Paris- Miami passenger Richard Reid tried to blow the plane up with  explosives hidden in his shoes.. He struggled to get the fuse going other passengers noticed and restrained him
 He plead guilty to  8 terriorism crimes,sentenced to life in prison


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 23rd*

1947 Bell Labs demonstrates the worlds first Transistor Radio

1956 British French Troops Withdraw From Suez Canal

1995 A fire in Dabwali, India, kills 540 people, including 170 children.

2006 United Nations Security Council has unanimously imposed sanctions against Iran over its failure to halt uranium enrichment with Resolution 1737


----------



## moviequeen1

1888
painter, Vincent van Gogh who suffered from mental illness cuts off his left ear lobe after a argument with fellow painter, Paul Gaughin. Van Gogh sends his ear to a prostitute for safe keeping
1919
 Alice H. Parker patents gas heating furnance
1938
during the filming of movie' The Wizard of Oz' actress Margaret Hamilton's{ Wicked Witch} costume catches on fire. She suffered 2nd degree burns on her face, 3rd degree burn on her hand. The accident occurred during a 2nd take of her firey exit from Munckinland
1986
the experimental airplane, Voyager piloted by Dick Rutan,Jeana Yeager complete 1st non stop round the world flight without refueling. They took off from Edwards Air Force Base in Mohave Desert, Calif It took 9 days,3 min,44 secs. The plane is now on display at the National Air&Space Museum in Washington,DC


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 24th*

1865 A group of Confederate veterans convenes to form the secret society the "Ku Klux Klan."

1903 The first car number plate ( A1 ) is issued in England

1968 Apollo 8 orbits the Moon, becoming the first manned space mission to achieve the feat.

1994 Four Islamic extremists hijack Air France Flight 8969 in Algiers

2009 The Senate passes health care reform bill


----------



## Pam

24th December

1828 William Burke who, with his partner William Hare, dug up the dead and murdered to sell the corpses for dissection, went on trial in Edinburgh. The other bodysnatcher, William Hare, had turned King’s evidence and was not therefore brought to trial.

1914 A German monoplane dropped a single bomb on Dover, the first ever to be dropped on British soil. It landed on a rectory garden lawn and blew out the house windows.

1914 The start of the unofficial 'Christmas Truce' along the British and German lines around Ypres, Belgium, during World War One. The truce begins with the singing of carols and the appearance of Christmas trees along the German trenches.

2013 Alan Turing, the World War Two codebreaker at Bletchley Park was granted a Royal pardon over his homosexuality conviction. The work done at Bletchley Park, particularly the codebreaking feats of Alan Turing, were credited with shortening the Second World War by several years. In August 2014 a film 'The Imitation Game' was released, based on the biography 'Alan Turing: The Enigma'.

2020 At approximately 2:45pm and after four and a half years of legal and political wrangling, the UK and the EU reached a post Brexit trade deal.


----------



## moviequeen1

1814
The Treaty of Ghent which ended War of 1812 took 4 months of negotiation was signed by U. S, UK and allies in Ghent, Belgium
1818
Xmas carol'Silent Night' composed by Franz Xaver Guber was 1st sung at St. Nicholas parish church in Oberndorf, Austria
1889 Daniel Stover&William Hance patent bicycle with back break pedal
1951
 Amhal&The Night Vistors' written by Gian Carlo Menott debuts live on NBC.It was 1st opera composed specifically for TV. The story is about a crippled boy,his mother who are visited by 3 gift bearing kings headed to Bethelem 5 million viewers tuned in
1974
former U. S. astronaut, John Glenn becomes U. S. Senator from Ohio. He served from 1974-1999
 In Oct '98,age 77, he returns to space aboard space shuttle Discovery as a payload specialist


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 25th

1900 U.S.A. -- Small Pox Epidemic*
In Kentucky, a smallpox epidemic was raging with hundreds of people stricken. The mortality rate was 20% and health authorities demanded that every person in the state be vaccinated.
*
1914 France -- World War I Christmas Truce*
The soldiers of Germany, Russia, France, and Britain call a Christmas truce with soldiers crossing the area of no man's land calling out "Merry Christmas" in their enemies' native tongues.
*
1926 Japan -- Emperor Hirohito*
Hirohito becomes the 124th Emperor of Japan, succeeding his father, Emperor Yoshihito.

*1927 India -- Sailors Revolt Over Visiting America*
Sixteen Indian sailors revolted and quit their posts when they heard that their ship was going to America. They were terrified that they would perish to death from the cold. The rebellious sailors were thrown in prison.

*1974 Australia -- Cyclone Tracy*
Thousands are left homeless and more than 30 people are feared dead after cyclone Tracy with winds of up to 135mph hits the northern Australian city of Darwin on Christmas Day.


----------



## moviequeen1

1818
Handel's Messiah debuts in United States in Boston,Mass performed by Handel&Haydn Society
1914
'Christmas Truce' took place during WWI battle fields between British&German troops They exchanged gifts,played football instead of fighting
1962
 movie' To Kill A Mockingbird' film adaptation of Harper Lee's novel was released. The movie was directed by Robert Mulligan,starred Gregory Peck 'Atticus Finch' others in the cast, Mary Badlam,Phillip Alford as Atticus's kids 'Scout &Jem', Brock Peters, William Windom, Robert Duvall. The movie was nominated for 8 Oscars won 3 actor{Peck} adapted screenplay{Horton Foote}, art direction. Actress Kim Stanley was the narrator as adult 'Scout'. The movie was Duvall's screen debut as 'Boo Radley'


----------



## Pappy

Just after midnight on Christmas morning, the majority of German troops engaged in World War I cease firing their guns and artillery and commence to sing Christmas carols. At certain points along the eastern and western fronts, the soldiers of Russia, France, and Britain even heard brass bands joining the Germans in their joyous singing.

Watch The Christmas Truce on HISTORY Vault

At the first light of dawn, many of the German soldiers emerged from their trenches and approached the Allied lines across no-man’s-land, calling out “Merry Christmas” in their enemies’ native tongues. At first, the Allied soldiers feared it was a trick, but seeing the Germans unarmed they climbed out of their trenches and shook hands with the enemy soldiers. The men exchanged presents of cigarettes and plum puddings and sang carols and songs. There was even a documented case of soldiers from opposing sides playing a good-natured game of soccer.

The so-called Christmas Truce of 1914 came only five months after the outbreak of war in Europe and was one of the last examples of the outdated notion of chivalry between enemies in warfare. In 1915, the bloody conflict of World War I erupted in all its technological fury, and the concept of another Christmas Truce became unthinkable.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Wouldn't it have been great if everyone just decided to go home. Merry Christmas, Mike



Pappy said:


> Just after midnight on Christmas morning, the majority of German troops engaged in World War I cease firing their guns and artillery and commence to sing Christmas carols. At certain points along the eastern and western fronts, the soldiers of Russia, France, and Britain even heard brass bands joining the Germans in their joyous singing.
> 
> Watch The Christmas Truce on HISTORY Vault
> 
> At the first light of dawn, many of the German soldiers emerged from their trenches and approached the Allied lines across no-man’s-land, calling out “Merry Christmas” in their enemies’ native tongues. At first, the Allied soldiers feared it was a trick, but seeing the Germans unarmed they climbed out of their trenches and shook hands with the enemy soldiers. The men exchanged presents of cigarettes and plum puddings and sang carols and songs. There was even a documented case of soldiers from opposing sides playing a good-natured game of soccer.
> 
> The so-called Christmas Truce of 1914 came only five months after the outbreak of war in Europe and was one of the last examples of the outdated notion of chivalry between enemies in warfare. In 1915, the bloody conflict of World War I erupted in all its technological fury, and the concept of another Christmas Truce became unthinkable.


----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> Just after midnight on Christmas morning, the majority of German troops engaged in World War I cease firing their guns and artillery and commence to sing Christmas carols. At certain points along the eastern and western fronts, the soldiers of Russia, France, and Britain even heard brass bands joining the Germans in their joyous singing.
> 
> Watch The Christmas Truce on HISTORY Vault
> 
> At the first light of dawn, many of the German soldiers emerged from their trenches and approached the Allied lines across no-man’s-land, calling out “Merry Christmas” in their enemies’ native tongues. At first, the Allied soldiers feared it was a trick, but seeing the Germans unarmed they climbed out of their trenches and shook hands with the enemy soldiers. The men exchanged presents of cigarettes and plum puddings and sang carols and songs. There was even a documented case of soldiers from opposing sides playing a good-natured game of soccer.
> 
> The so-called Christmas Truce of 1914 came only five months after the outbreak of war in Europe and was one of the last examples of the outdated notion of chivalry between enemies in warfare. In 1915, the bloody conflict of World War I erupted in all its technological fury, and the concept of another Christmas Truce became unthinkable.


Thank you for that wonderful story and the link.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 26th

1862 U.S.A. -- US - Dakota War Mass Execution*
The largest mass execution in United States history takes place on this day in Mankato, Minnesota when 38 Dakota prisoners were executed by hanging. 392 Native Americans of the Dakota tribe were taken prisoner and put on trial at the end of the US-Dakota War. 303 of them were convicted and sentenced to death and 16 were given prison sentences in rushed trials where the defendants were not represented. President Lincoln reviewed the trial transcripts and commuted most of the sentences.

*1908 U.S.A. -- Brothers*
In Montana, Fred McCullom was murdered by his brother Harry in his father's pharmacy while the store was full of Christmas shoppers. The Marshal was called in but could not subdue the brothers.

*1921 France -- Helene Jacqueline*
Ten-year-old Helene Jacqueline was recognized by the French army as a hero. German soldiers shot her father and brother, but she would not reveal secret information about the underground French army to the enemy.

*1932 Turkey -- Restriction On Narcotic Drugs*
In Turkey President Mustapha Kemal issued restrictions on narcotic drugs. At a Christmas day meeting, he decreed that 3 narcotics factories were to be closed and poppy growing would be limited to medical use only.
*
1941 U.S.A. -- Winston Churchill*
Winston Churchill becomes the first British prime minister to address a joint meeting of the United States Congress when he tells them the progress of the war in Europe.
*
1947 U.S.A. -- Severe Snow Storm*
A severe snowstorm covers the Northeastern part of the United States, burying New York City under 25.8 inches of snow in 16 hours; the severe weather was blamed for some 80 deaths.


----------



## Pam

26h December

1874 Boxing Day was officially recognized in Britain as a Bank Holiday. The name originates from the custom of Christmas boxes being given to a lord's serfs and dates back to the middle ages.

1900 A relief crew arrived at the the lighthouse on the Flannan Isles, in the Outer Hebrides of Scotland, only to find that the previous crew of three lighthouse keepers had all disappeared without a trace. The mystery has never been resolved, but rumours and myths still abound.

1943 The battle of the North Cape and the sinking of the mighty German battle-cruiser Scharnhorst. The ship, commanded by Admiral Bey, left her lair in Altenfjord in order to attack convoy JW55B. Due to bad visibility, she became separated from her escort of five destroyers and was unaware that the Royal Navy battleship 'Duke of York', the cruiser 'Jamaica' and four destroyers were closing in fast. The convoy's cruiser and destroyer escort kept the Scharnhorst at bay until the Duke of York could launch its attack. Of the Scharnhorst's crew of 1,968, only 36 men survived.

2001 A man captured as he tried to ignite explosives hidden in his trainers aboard an American Airlines jet was identified as Richard Reid, a 28-year old unemployed British citizen.


----------



## moviequeen1

1865
James H.Mason patents 1st U.S. coffee perculator
1933
 FM radio patent is given to U. S. engineer Edwin Howard Armstrong
1951
movie' The African Queen' directed by John Huston is released,based on C.S. Forester's novel
 The story of a steam captain{Humphrey Bogart} spinster{Katherine Hepburn} who travel together downriver in Africa during WWI. They battle the elements and each other. Other cast members:,Robert Morley,Peter Bull, Theodore Bikel,filmed on location in Belgium,Congo. The movie was nominated for 4 Academy Awards, Bogart won Best Actor
1996
 6 yr old 'beauty queen' contestant, JonBenet Ramsay was found beaten&strangled in basement of her family home in Boulder, Colorado,case is still open
2004
 9.3 magnitude earthquake creates a tsunami causing devestation in Sri Lanka,Indonesia, India, Thailand, Malaysia 230,000 people die


----------



## Pepper

December 26, 1991
The Collapse of the Soviet Union


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 27th

1907 Austria -- Emperor*
Ageing emperor Francis Joseph warned military man Don Miguel Braganza that he would be exiled if he did not stop plotting to overthrow the government of Portugal. In an interview with a reporter, Braganza boasted about his seditious plans and as a result, the emperor summoned him immediately.

*1921 U.S.A. -- Tacoma Arica*
Chile and Peruvian officials were meeting in Washington to try to resolve their disputes. One of the main issues was over the fate of Tacoma Arica.

*1936 Mexico -- Agrarian Reform law*
Workers and peasants, the neglected masses, were benefited from President Lacaro Curdenas's Agrarian Reform law. Wealthy cotton areas were taken from the rich and given to the peasants. His Seventh Day Law paid workers seven days a week.

*1943 Norway -- World War II*
Nazi battleship, The Scharnhorst, was sunk by the British off the coast of Norway. The battleship was a 28,000-ton vessel that probably intended to strike a convoy near Murmansk.

*1949 Indonesia -- Independence*
Indonesia gains its independence from the Netherlands after 400 years of Dutch Rule.


----------



## moviequeen1

1932
 Radio City Music Hall opens in NYC during the peak of the Depression. It was the brainchild of billionaire/philathropist, John D. Rockefeller,the hall was designed for people to see high quality entertainment. The famous stage which resembles a setting sun measures 60 ft high,100 feet wide. Over 300 million people have come since the opening to watch movies, stage shows,concerts& special events
1983
Pope John Paul II pardons Mehmet Ali Agca who shot and tried to kill him


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 28th

2007 Nepal abolishes the monarchy*
The amendment to the Nepalese constitution that declared the country a federal republic was passed by the parliament. The transition was completed on May 28, 2008. Established in 1768 by Prithvi Narayan Shah, the Kingdom of Nepal lasted for over 200 years. Nepal is the world's only country with Hinduism as the state religion.

*1972 Kim il-Sung becomes the first president of North Korea*
Kim Il-sung became the first and only president of North Korea under an amended constitution. He was elected to the post by the members of the North Korean parliament, which is also known as the Supreme People's Assembly. The post was abolished in 1998, and Kim II-sung was given the title of Eternal President of Korea.

*1968 Israel raid on Beirut Airport*
The Israeli Defence Forces mounted a special operation, also known as Operation Gift, on Beirut Airport. The raid was in retaliation to the attack on El Al Flight 253, which was en route from Tel Aviv to New York. During its layover in Athens, Greece, two Palestinians fired at passengers and crew and killed 1 person. In retaliation, Israel destroyed several passenger and cargo planes parked at Beirut Airport. There were no fatalities during the raid.

*1885 Indian National Congress founded*
The party is one of the two main political parties in India. Created by the members of the Theosophical Society, the party was a major player in India's independence movement against the British. After Independence, the first Prime Minister of India, Jawaharlal Nehru belonged to the INC.

*1836 South Australia becomes a British colony*
The central-southern state of Australia was first established as a province in 1834 by the British Parliament under the South Australia Act. The day was observed as Proclamation


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> 1919
> Alice H. Parker patents gas heating furnance


That may be, but the Chinese were using natural gas thousands of years earlier.  Pipelines were made of bamboo.    http://naturalgas.org/overview/history/


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 28th
1612
 The 1st observation of planet Neptune by astromoner Galileo who mistakenly thought it was a 'fixed star'
1860
abolitionist,Harriet Trubman arrives in Auburn,NY on her last mission to free slaves.She had avoided being captured for 8 yrs on the Underground Railroad
1958
Baltimore Colts played the New York Giants at Yankee Stadium.The teams played in the 1st ever sudden death overtime game,Colts winning 23-17
1981
 The 1st United States 'test tube baby' Elizabeth Jordan Carr was born in Norfolk,Va  weighing 5 pounds, 12 oz. Today she is 40 was recently named editor of Dailybreak.com
2000
U.S retail giant, Montgomery Ward announces its going out of business after 128 yrs


----------



## Tish

Alligatorob said:


> That may be, but the Chinese were using natural gas thousands of years earlier.  Pipelines were made of bamboo.    http://naturalgas.org/overview/history/


That is amazing.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 29th

1890 Wounded Knee Massacre*
On this day, the U.S. Army’s 7th Cavalry tried to disarm the members of the Lakota tribe who were camped at the Wounded Knee Creek. During their attempt, a shot was fired and the cavalry massacred over 150 members of the tribe including women and children. Many historians believe that the number of people massacred was much higher. Wounded Knee is near the present-day Lakota Pine Ridge Indian Reservation in the state of South Dakota.
*
1911 Mongolian Independence*
The landlocked North East Asian country declared its independence from the Qing Dynasty, after the Mongolian Revolution of 1911. The country had been under Qing rule for about 200 years.

*1916 A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man published*
The first novel of Irish writer, James Joyce, the book follows the life of Stephen Dedalus, who many believe was the author's alter ego. It first came out as a series in the literary magazine, The Egoist and was then published by American publisher B. W. Huebsch. James Joyce is best known for his book Ulysses, which is about a single day in the life of the advertising agent, Leopold Bloom. In honor of the book, fans of the author celebrate an unofficial holiday, Bloomsday on June 16.

*1937 Ireland established*
A new constitution, established by a national referendum, changed the name of the Irish Free state to Ireland. The Irish Free State was a part of the British Commonwealth and was established in 1922 under the Anglo-Irish Treaty signed in 1921.

*1996 Guatemalan civil war comes to an end*
The 36-year long civil war fought between several leftist groups representing the indigenous people and poor and the government came to an end after Comandante Rolando Morán of the Guatemalan National Revolutionary Unity and president Álvaro Arzú signed a peace treaty under the supervision of the UN. Morán and Arzú received the Nobel Peace Prize for their role in bringing peace to the country.


----------



## Pam

29th December

1675 Parliament ordered the closing of all coffee houses on the basis that they were centres of malicious gossip about the Government.

1860 HMS Warrior, Britain's first seagoing iron-clad warship, was launched. She froze to the slipway when she was launched during London's coldest winter for 50 years and six tugs were required to haul her into the river. In later years Warrior was saved from being scrapped by the efforts of the Maritime Trust. The restoration took 8 years. Today, the ship is used as a venue for special events, and can be privately hired as a wedding venue.

1940 London suffered its most devastating air raid when Germans firebombed the city. Hundreds of fires caused by the exploding bombs engulfed areas of London, but fire fighters showed a valiant indifference to the bombs falling around them and saved much of the city from destruction. The next day, a newspaper photo of St. Paul's Cathedral standing undamaged amid the smoke and flames seemed to symbolize the capital's unconquerable spirit during the Battle of Britain.

2013 A painting bought for £400 and featured on the BBC's Antiques Roadshow was revealed to be a Van Dyck portrait worth about £400,000. Father Jamie, who runs a retreat house in Whaley Bridge, on the edge of the Peak District, said that he was planning to sell the piece by the 17th Century Flemish artist to buy new church bells.

2014 Christopher Hooson (33) who stole an Android tablet from a Whitley Bay charity shop, only to try and donate it to them eight days later as it did not work, was recognized by staff from his CCTV images. He was ordered to pay £85 costs and a £20 victim surcharge.


----------



## moviequeen1

1851
The 1st U.S. chapter of YMCA{Young Men's Christian Assoc} opens in Boston,Mass
1930
Fred P. Newton completes longest swim of the Mississippi River 1,826 miles. He started on July 6th at Fort Dam,Minnesota ended in New Orleans,took him 176 days.He stayed in riverside towns along the way.He was a talented artist,in some towns he would paint for local businesses in exchange for  a meal/bed
1972
Life Magazine ends publication


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 30th

1947 Last king of Romania steps down*
Michael I was forced to abdicate by the Communist Party of Romania. His first reign over the country was in 1927 as a 6-year old, and it lasted only 3 years until 1930. He was then reinstalled in 1940.
*
1995 Lowest temperature ever recorded in the UK*
Altnaharra, a small hamlet in northern Scotland, recorded a temperature of −27.2°C (-16.96 degrees Fahrenheit). The temperature had dipped this low once before in the UK - in Braemar, East Scotland on January 10, 1982
*
2004 Highest barometric pressure recorded*
At 2 am local time, the atmospheric pressure in Tosontsengel, Mongolia rose to 846.5 hPa (adjusted for height above sea level).

*2006 Saddam Hussein executed*
The deposed president of Iraq was hanged after he was found guilty of crimes against humanity. Hussein was the fifth president of Iraq and came to power after a coup in 1968.
*
2011 Samoa and Tokelau skipped December 30*
The South Pacific Ocean Islands changed their time zone and move west of the international dateline to align their time zone with their major trading partners, Australia and New Zealand. In doing so, they skipped December 30 and moved directly from December 29 to December 31. 119 years ago, Samoa had made a similar shift, eastwards of the dateline, to synchronize its time with the United States. Today, Samoa follows West Samoa Time, which is 13 hours ahead of UTC.


----------



## moviequeen1

1916
Grigori Rasputin who held sway with Czar Nicholas II&Czarina Alexandra was murdered by a group of nobles who believed the self stlyed holy man had too much influence on the family. Rasputin fell into good graces with the family after he stopped the bleeding of their hemophilac son,Alexei. The nobles bound&tossed him into a freezing river where he drowned
1924
astronomer, Edwin Hubble announced at a meeting of American Astronomical Society the existance of other galactic systems
1950
Patti Page's single' Tennessee Waltz' hits #1 Billboard Pop Chart stays there for 9 weeks
1968
Frank Sinatra records 'MyWay" with lyrics by Paul Anka based on French song' Comme D'habitude'.The song was # 27 on Billboard charts, # 2 on easy listening charts
2012
opening of line 6 pf Beiling's subway is the longest metro network in the world at 442 km


----------



## horseless carriage

30th December, 1460. The Wars of the Roses: The defeat and death of Richard Plantagenet, 3rd Duke of York and claimant to the English throne, at the Battle of Wakefield. 

The Battle of Wakefield took place in Sandal Magna near Wakefield in northern England, on 30 December 1460. It was a major battle of the Wars of the Roses. The opposing forces were an army led by nobles loyal to the captive King Henry VI of the House of Lancaster and his Queen Margaret of Anjou on one side, and the army of Richard, Duke of York, the rival claimant to the throne, on the other.

You could say that poor old Richard didn't have a good day.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History December 31st

1907 The first annual ball drop at Times Square*
The annual tradition of dropping a ball at 11:59 pm to mark the start of the New Year was organized for the first time by Adolph Ochs, the owner of the New York Times.

*1909 Manhattan Bridge opens for traffic*
The Manhattan Bridge, one of the first suspension bridges ever constructed, was opened to traffic on this day. The bridge was designed by Leon Moisseiff and crosses the East River in New York City.
*
1983 Coup in Nigeria*
A military coup in Nigeria overthrew the civilian government of Shehu Shagari and installed Maj-Gen Muhammadu Buhari.

*1994 Date skipped in Kiribati*
The Phoenix Islands and the Line Islands in Kiribati skip December 31st due to a change in their time zone from UTC−11:00 to UTC+13:00 and UTC−10:00 to UTC+14:00, respectively.
*
2009 Both a Blue Moon and lunar eclipse occurred on the same day*
The next such event to happen on New Year's eve will be in 2028.


----------



## moviequeen1

1600
British East India Company was chartered,it acted as a agent for British imperialism in India until 1873
1841
Alabama becomes the 1st state to licensed dental surgeons
1904
The 1st New Year's Eve celebration in Times Square in NYC. In 1907,the ball drops for the 1st time in Time's Square to signal the new yr
1935
 Charles Darrow becomes the 1st millionaire game designer when he patents board game 'Monopoly'
1970
Paul McCartney files lawsuit to dissolve The Beatles


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 1st

1999 The Euro becomes the official currency in 11 countries*
While the Euro was already valid for bank transfers, notes and coins were introduced on January 1, 2002.

*1993 Czechoslovakia is dissolved*
The country was peacefully divided into the Czech Republic and the Slovak Republic.

*1992 Russia is formed*
The formation of the Russian Federation followed the disintegration of the Soviet Union.

*1958 The European Economic Community is founded*
The EEC was a predecessor of today's European Union (EU)

*1912 Republic of China is founded*
It was succeeded by the People's Republic of China in 1949.


----------



## moviequeen1

1724
in a paper to Royal Society of London glassblower/inventor/physcist, Daniel Fahrenheit proposes a system for making thermometers, and the Fahrenheit scale
1892
Ellis Island opens as U.S. immigration station,would become the 'gateway' to the U.S. for more than 12 million people
1934
Alcatraz officially becomes a federal prison, ceases operations in 1963  because it was too expensive to operate. The remaining 27 inmates are sent to other federal prisons
1954
 NBC airs the 1st live color coast-to coast telecast of the Tournament of Roses Parade from Pasadena, Calif
1966
all U.S. cigarette packs had to carry this warning'caution smoking maybe hazardous to your health'.
1994
 NAFTA{North American Free Trade Agreement} goes into effect
2018
 Calif becomes the largest state to legalise canabis for recreational use


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> 1724
> in a paper to Royal Society of London glassblower/inventor/physcist, Daniel Fahrenheit proposes a system for making thermometers, and the Fahrenheit scale


The one unit I would most like to see us go metric with.  I have a hard time converting this one in my head...

It was a great contribution at the time, pre-metric.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Gabriel_Fahrenheit


----------



## Geezer Garage

Sad day indeed. Mike



moviequeen1 said:


> Paul McCartney files lawsuit to dissolve The Beatles


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 2nd

1981 The “Yorkshire Ripper” is caught*
Peter Sutcliffe confessed to murdering 13 women and was sentenced to life imprisonment.

*1971 66 football fans die in the Ibrox disaster*
Over 200 people were injured in the crash, which occurred at the end of an association football game between the Glasgow-based clubs, Rangers, and Celtic, at Ibrox Park.

*1967 Ronald Reagan is sworn in as Governor of California*
Reagan became the 40th U.S. president in 1981.

*1959 Luna 1 is launched*
The Soviet spacecraft was the first to reach the vicinity of the moon and orbit the sun.

*1860 Urban Le Verrier announces the discovery of the planet Vulcan*
Despite a thorough search, the planet was never actually sighted.


----------



## moviequeen1

1893
The 1st U.S. stamp to picture a woman was Queen Isabella,patron of Christopher Columbus
1906
air condtioning engineer, Willis Carrier receives U.S. patent for world's 1st air conditioner
1929
United States&Canada agree to preserve Niagara Falls 
1938
book publisher Simon&Schuster is founded by Richard Simon{singer Carly Simon's father} Max Schuster
2018
World Health Org{WHO} reveals it will classify gaming addiction as a mental health condition in its next classification of diseases


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 3rd

1994 Millions of people from the former Apartheid Homelands gain South African citizenship*
The apartheid regime had stripped the black inhabitants of the right to citizenship to ensure a white majority of the de jure population.

*1993 The second Strategic Arms Reduction Treaty (START II) is signed*
The U.S.A. and Russia agreed to reduce the number of nuclear warheads by about 3,000.

*1961 The United States breaks diplomatic relations with Cuba*
In April 1961, the U.S. government launched an unsuccessful attempt to overthrow the Cuban government by invading the country at the bay of pigs.

*1959 Alaska becomes the 49th U.S. state*
The territory had been bought from Russia in 1867 for a mere $7.2 million.

*1957 The first electric watch is available*
The Hamilton Electric 500 came in “modern” asymmetrical designs to reflect the revolutionary technology.


----------



## moviequeen1

1853
Solomon Northup author of memoir'12 Years a Slave' is freed after 7 illegal years in slavery.He gets help from Washington Hunt who was Gov of NYS at the time
1918
U. S. Employment Service opens as a unit of Dept of Labor
1941
Canada&United States acquire air bases in Newfloundland with a lease for 99yrs
1977
Steve Wozniak&Steve Jobs incorporate Apple Computer,Inc
1987
The'Queen Of Soul" Aretha Franklin is the 1st female artist to be inducted into the Rock&Roll Hall of Fame
2004
The Bitcoin Network is created as a digital currency by a group of people using the name'Satoshi Nakamoto


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 4th

2010 Burj Khalifa is opened*
Burj Khalifa in Dubai is currently the world's tallest building, at 829.8 m (2,722 ft).

*1958 Sputnik 1 falls to Earth from orbit*
The Soviet Union was the first nation to send an artificial Earth satellite into space.
*
1948 Burma gains independence from the United Kingdom*
Burma (Myanmar) came under British rule on January 1, 1886.

*1896 Utah becomes the 45th state of the U.S.A.*
One condition for statehood was that a ban on polygamy had to be written into the state constitution.
*
1847 Samuel Colt sells his first revolver*
Captain Samuel Walker of the Texas Rangers placed an order for 1000 revolver pistols after having witnessed their devastating effect.


----------



## moviequeen1

1863
 James Plimpton of NY receives patent for 4 wheeled roller skates
1944
'Operation Carpetbagger' U.S. Army Air Force begins aerial droppings of supplies/weapons to resistance fighters in Italy,France
1970
 The Beatles last recording session at Abbey Road Studios. John Lennon not there,was on vacation
1974
Pres. Richard Nixon refuses to hand over tapes requested by Watergate Committee
2007
U.S. Congress convenes elects  Nancy Pelosi{D,Calif} as the 1st female Speaker of the House
2010
The Burj Khalife,world's tallest building is offically opened in Dubai. It stands at 2,722 ft{829.8 m}


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 5th

2005 The solar system's largest known dwarf planet is discovered*
The discovery of “Eris” ultimately lead to the International Astronomical Union (IAU) downgrading Pluto, which has roughly the same size, to a dwarf planet.

*1993 The oil tanker MV Braer runs aground on the coast of the Shetland Islands*
The oil tanker spilled twice as much crude oil as the Exxon Valdez in 1989.

*1968 The Prague Spring begins*
The period of political liberalization in Czechoslovakia began with the election of Alexander Dubček as the country's leader.

*1933 Construction of the Golden Gate Bridge begins*
The Golden Gate Bridge in San Francisco is one of the best-known symbols of the United States.

*1895 Alfred Dreyfus is sentenced to life imprisonment*
The French artillery officer was accused of treason. He was later exonerated.


----------



## moviequeen1

1896
On front page of German newspaper,'Die Presse' article announcing German physicist, Wilhelm Rontgen's discovery of X-Rays,the potential of mew methods of medical diagnoses
1933
 construction of The Golden Gate Bridge in San Francisco which is  a 4,200 foot orange painted steel suspension bridge began. It took 4 yrs to complete ,opened to public on May 27,1937
1959
 singer/songwriter, Buddy Holly releases his last single'It Doesn't Matter',sadly 29 days later he's killed in a plane crash
1963
 original musical 'Camelot' ends its Broadway run after 873 performances. The musical starred Richard Burton,Julie Andrews, Robert Goulet in his 1st Broadway production. The show won 4 Tony awards: Burton for lead actor in musical,costume&scenic design, musical direction


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 6th

1970 The Wiener Musikverein is inaugurated*
The famous concert hall is the home of the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.

*1929 Mother Theresa arrives in India*
Through her tireless work in helping the poor and ill, the Albanian religious sister later received the Nobel Peace Prize and was posthumously beatified.
*
1912 German scientist Alfred Wegener presents his theory of continental drift*
His work laid the foundation for the theory of plate tectonics, which explains why continents move.

*1907 Maria Montessori opens her first school*
Montessori's revolutionary educational approach is practiced at about 30,000 schools today.

*1838 Samuel Morse presents the telegraph to the public*
Together with Alfred Vail, the inventor relayed the message “A patient waiter is no loser” over a distance of 2 miles (3 km).


----------



## Irwin

Also on January 6th...
In 2021, 100s of people who didn't like the outcome of the 2020 U.S. election stormed the capitol to disrupt the counting of electoral votes and to hang people they didn't like. Many members of Congress were involved, as were members of the executive branch and the military. It was the first major attempt at a coup (that I know of) in U.S. history.


----------



## Pam

6th January

The coronation of Harold II, the last Anglo-Saxon King of England, succeeding Edward the Confessor. He reigned for ten months before he died at the Battle of Hastings, fighting the Norman invaders led by William the Conqueror. Harold was the first of only three Kings of England to have died in battle; the other two being Richard I and Richard III.

1540 King Henry VIII married ‘the Flanders Mare’, Anne of Cleves, his fourth wife. The King found her so different from her picture that he swore they had brought him a Flanders mare. She was Queen of England from 6th January 1540 to 9th July 1540. The marriage was never consummated, and, following the annulment of their marriage, Anne was given a generous settlement by the King and was referred to thereafter as the King's Beloved Sister.

1928 Four people were drowned, and many paintings in the basement of the Tate Gallery were severely damaged, when the Thames flooded. The water was deep enough to fill the moat of the Tower of London.

1977 The music publisher EMI ended its contract with the notorious punk rock group, Sex Pistols, after reports of abusive behaviour at Heathrow Airport.


----------



## moviequeen1

1639
Virginia becomes the 1st colony to order surplus crops{tobacco} be destroyed
1968
The Beatles album'Magical Mystery Tour' hits #1 on the music charts,stays there for 8 weeks
1994
U.S. figure skater, Nancy Kerrigan is attacked after practice at Cobo Arena in Detroit,Michigan  the day before  the U.S. Figure Skating Championships,one month before the Winter Olympics in Norway,she was the gold medal favorite. An unidentifed man struck her on the right knee with a collapsible metal baton. The police arrested Jeff Gillooly, ex husband of Nancy's rival Tonya Harding who took a plea deal. Tonya plead guilty to conspiracy in hindering the case,was barred for life from amateur skating competitions in U.S.
2005
Edgar Ray Killen,ex Klan member is arrested and convicted of killing 3 Mississippi Civil Rights workers in 1964. He is sentenced to 60 yrs in prison,he died in 2018 age 92
2019
a record price for a giant bluefin tuna was bought at Toyoko's  Toyosu fish market by  a sushi restaurant owner,Kiyoshi Kimua. He paid $ 3.1 million


----------



## Tish

Irwin said:


> Also on January 6th...
> In 2021, 100s of people who didn't like the outcome of the 2020 U.S. election stormed the capitol to disrupt the counting of electoral votes and to hang people they didn't like. Many members of Congress were involved, as were members of the executive branch and the military. It was the first major attempt at a coup (that I know of) in U.S. history.


Wow, I totally forgot about that, that was so scary.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 7th

1989 Akihito is sworn in as Emperor of Japan*
His accession to the throne followed the death of his father, Emperor Hirohito, on the same day.

*1979 The Khmer Rouge government of Cambodia is overthrown*
Vietnamese forces captured the Cambodian capital Phnom Penh that day.

*1927 The first transatlantic telephone service is established*
A 3-minute call between New York and London costs about $45 USD, which is roughly $550 in today's dollars.

*1785 Hot air balloon crosses the English Channel*
French inventor Jean-Pierre Blanchard took about 2½ hours to fly from Dover (UK) to Guînes (France).

*1610 Galileo Galilei discovers the Galilean Moons*
The Italian astronomer spotted the four largest moons of Jupiter that day: Io, Europa, Ganymede, and Callisto.


----------



## moviequeen1

1610
Galielio discovers the 1st 3 moons of Jupiter Io, Europea,Ganymede
1782
The 1st U.S. commerical bank opens in Philadelphia,Bank Of America
1904
Guglielmo Marconi establishes'CQD" as 1st international radio distress signal
1980
Pres. Jimmy Carter authorizes legislation to bail out Chrysler Corp with a $1.5 billion loan
2011
movie' The Kings' Speech' is released directed by Tom Hopper. The movie stars Colin Firth,Helena Bodham Carter, Guy Pearce, Geoffrey Rush.It won 4 Academy awards, picture,director actor{Firth} original screenplay


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 8th

1994 Russian cosmonaut Valeri Polyakov begins his record spaceflight*
Polyakov stayed aboard the Mir space station for a record-breaking 437 days and 18 hours.

*1959 Charles de Gaulle becomes president of France*
His right-wing political ideology, Gaullism, still influences French politics today.
*
1912 The African National Congress (ANC) is founded*
The ANC, whose most famous member is Nelson Mandela, played an important role in the fight against the South African apartheid regime and it is now the country's governing political party.
*
1889 Computer pioneer Herman Hollerith patents his punched card calculator*
His invention paved the way for modern automatic computation.
*
1790 George Washington delivers the first State of the Union address*
The U.S. president typically uses this annual speech to outline his political agenda.


----------



## moviequeen1

1806
Lewis&Clark while in Oregon find a skeleton of a 105 ft blue whale
1835
 The U.S. national debt is 0 for the 1st and last time. At the end of 2021,it was $28.43 trillion
1884
chrome tanning process for leather is patented by Augustus Schultz
1956
 Elvis Presley single' Don't Be Cruel'/ 'Hounddog' goes to # 1 on  music charts stays there for  11 weeks a record for a single
2021
 storm 'Filomena' dumps 20 inches of snow in Madrid, Spain,kills 4 people strands thousands


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 9th

2005 The second Sudanese War ends*
As an outcome, Southern Sudan is granted autonomy; in 2011, South Sudan becomes an independent nation.

*1916 The Battle of Gallipoli ends*
The Gallipoli Campaign during World War I ended with the victory of the Ottoman Empire.

*1861 The first shots of the American Civil War are fired*
The steamer, Star of the West, was fired upon by the Confederates as it attempted to enter Charleston Harbor

1768 Philip Astley opens the world's first modern circus
The British equestrian, who is considered the father of modern circus, opened a riding school in London where he also performed tricks for an audience in the afternoons.

*1431 The trial against Joan of Arc begins*
She was executed on May 30, 1431, exonerated in 1456, and canonized in 1920 by Pope Benedict XV.


----------



## Tish

@moviequeen1 Sue, I was just wondering if you would be okay with a second post by me on births and deaths?
It's fine if you don't.
Tish


----------



## moviequeen1

Tish said:


> @moviequeen1 Sue, I was just wondering if you would be okay with a second post by me on births and deaths?
> It's fine if you don't.
> Tish


Tish,if you want to start a 2nd post about well known people who were born/died on certain date feel free to do so Sue


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 9th
1776
writer, Thomas Paine published his famous pamphlet 'Common Sense' his arguments in favor of independence from Great Britian.It was orginally published anonymously,is credited with uniting average citizens/poltical leaders behind the idea of independence
1908
Muir Woods National Monument is established named after naturist, John Muir. It is a  old growth coastal redwood forest which protects 554 acres,managed by U.S. National Park Service. Its located 12 miles north of San Francisco
1956
Abigail Van Buren{Pauline Phillips}'Dear Abby' advice column first appears in newspapers
1986
Kodak loses its patent fight with Poloroid,has to end its instant camera business
2001
at the Macworld Expo in San Francisco,Apple announced 'ITunes' which organizes playing ditigal music/videos


----------



## Tish

moviequeen1 said:


> Tish,if you want to start a 2nd post about well known people who were born/died on certain date feel free to do so Sue


Thank you


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 10th

1946 The first General Assembly of the United Nations opens*
51 nations were represented on that day.

*1929 The first Adventures of Tintin comic book is published*
Hergé's books became hugely popular in Europe and the rest of the world.

*1920 The Treaty of Versailles takes effect*
Although a ceasefire had been in place since November 11, 1918, World War I officially ended with the Treaty of Versailles.

*1863 London Underground opens*
“The Tube” is the world's oldest underground railway.
*
1776 Thomas Paine publishes Common Sense*
The pamphlet argued for freedom from British rule and it helped spark the American Revolutionary War.


----------



## Tish

*Births on this day January 10*

1987 César Cielo
Brazilian swimmer

1960 Brian Cowen
Irish politician, 12th Taoiseach of Ireland

1953 Pat Benatar
American singer-songwriter

1949 George Foreman
American boxer

1945 Rod Stewart
English/Scottish singer-songwriter

*Deaths on this day January 10th*

2016 David Bowie
English singer-songwriter, producer, actor

1976 Howlin' Wolf
American singer-songwriter, musician

1971 Coco Chanel
French fashion designer founded the Chanel Company

1862 Samuel Colt
American inventor, the industrialist, founded the Colt's Manufacturing Company

1778 Carl Linnaeus
Swedish botanist, physician, zoologist


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 10th
1901
oil was discovered at Spindletop,Beaumont, Texas which marked the beginning of Texas oil boom{gusher age}
1946
United Nations General Assembly meets for the 1st time in London
1949
 RCA introduces 45 mph record
1982
NFC Championship game between SF 49'ers,Dallas Cowboys. SF wide receiver,Dwight CLark makes a 'finger tip catch for a touch down with 58 secs left in the game. The 49'ers won the game 28-27 went on to win the Super Bowl
Deaths on this day:
1961
Dashiell Hammet, U.S. detective writer,'The Thin Man', 'Maltese Falcon' was 66
1977
Ruth Wakefield who invented the Toll House Cookie was 73
1982
 Paul Lynde,comedic actor,died of a heart attack  was 55


----------



## Geezer Garage

Not to nit-pic, but I think you mean rpm, not mph. Mike



moviequeen1 said:


> 1949
> RCA introduces 45 mph record


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 11th

2002 The first prisoners arrive in Guantanamo Bay*
Following reports of torture, Amnesty International called the situation at the US detention camp a “human rights scandal”.
*
1985 The first Rock in Rio music festival is held*
A whopping 1.5 million people attended, making it the world's largest music festival.

*1962 A massive landslide kills 4,000 in Peru*
Nine villages in the Río Santa Valley were engulfed by a 12-meter wall of rock and ice.
*
1935 Amelia Earhart flies solo from Hawaii to the U.S. mainland*
She was the first person to achieve this feat. Her journey took her from Honolulu to Oakland, California.
*
1922 Insulin is used for the first time to treat diabetes*
14-year-old Leonard Thompson was the first person to receive the medication to combat his Type 1 diabetes.


----------



## Pam

11th January

1569 The first state lottery took place in England. Lots were sold at the West Door of St Paul’s Cathedral. National lotteries continued until 1826 when it was felt that " the inducement to gambling held out by lotteries is a great moral evil, helping to impoverish many and diverting attention from the more legitimate industrial modes of moneymaking."

1879 The start of the Zulu war against British colonial rule in South Africa.

1954 All Comet airliners were grounded. The day before, 35 people had died in a mysterious crash off the island of Elba. In 1953, another Comet had crashed inexplicably near Calcutta when 'it fell out of the sky for no apparent reason’. The cause was finally traced to a structural fault, with serious consequences for British aviation.

1980 Nigel Short, age 14, from Bolton, Lancashire, became the youngest International Master in the history of chess. Participating in four World Junior Championships, from 1980–1983, Short achieved his best result during his first attempt, in which he was placed second to Garry Kasparov. He was awarded the Grandmaster title in 1984, aged nineteen, the world's youngest grandmaster at that time.


----------



## moviequeen1

Geezer Garage said:


> Not to nit-pic, but I think you mean rpm, not mph. Mike


thanks Mike, I can't spell early in the morning LOL!


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 11th
1787
astronomer, William Herschel discovers Titania and Oberon moons of Uranus
1913
at the 13th auto show in NYC, the 1st sedan type car,Hudson is displayed
1964
the 1st U. S. govt report by Surgeon General, Luther Terry warning about smoking,maybe hazardous to your health
2007
author JK Rowling finishes the 7th&last book of the' Harry Potter' series,'The Deathly Hallows
 birthdays:
1775
Alexander Hamilton one of the founding fathers, 1st U. S. Sec of the Treasury
1807
 Ezra Cornell founded Western Union Telegraph, Cornell Univ
1952
jazz fushion guitarist, Lee Ritenour
deaths:
1843
Francis Scott Key ,wrote lyrics to 'Star Spangled Banner' age 63
1928
author Thomas Hardy'Far From the Madding Crowd' age 87
2008
 Sir Edmund Hillary,mountaineer/explorer, 1st to climb Mt Everest 88


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 12th

2010 An earthquake kills 316,000 in Haiti*
Most of the country's capital, Port-au-Prince, was destroyed during the disaster.

*1991 The U.S. Congress votes for war in Iraq*
President George H. W. Bush was given the authority to use military force to expel Iraq from Kuwait.
*
1969 Led Zeppelin releases their debut album*
The album was imaginatively named “Led Zeppelin”.
*
1967 James Bedford is frozen with the intent of future resuscitation*
Bedford was the first human to be cryonically preserved; his body awaits resuscitation in Scottsdale, Arizona.

*1908 The first long-distance radio message is broadcast from the Eiffel Tower in Paris*
Scientist Lee de Forest's broadcast was heard by an audience of 50.


----------



## Mr. Ed

1980 11 anniversary


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 12th
1773
Charlestown,South Carolina establishes the 1st public museum in American colonies
1895
The National Trust is founded in Britain by Octavia Hill,Robert Hinter,Hardwicke Ramsey.Its one of the largest charities in the country to care for natural&historic places
1959
Motown Record Company is founded by Barry Gordy,Jr, orginial name of company was Tamala
2004
world's largest ocean liner at 1,131.99 ft managed by Cunard Cruises,the RMS Queen Mary2 makes its maiden voyage from Southampton,England to Fort Launderdale, Fla. It has 1,3110 staterooms, 944 private balconies,66 of them have ocean views
birthdays:
1856
U.S. painter, John Singer Sargent
1876
writer,Jack London'Call Of The Wild'
1910
 actress, Luise Rainer,won 2 Oscars for Best Actress 'The Great Ziegfield' '36,'The Good Earth' 37
1964
 Jeff Bezos ,founder of Amazon
deaths:
1897
English teacher/ inventor, Issac Pitman of Pitman Shorthand  84
1976
British crime novelist, Agatha Christie,85
2003
Maurice Gibbs of 'The Bee Gees' 53
2017
author,William Peter Blatty'The Exorcist' 89


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 13th

What Happened On This Day – January 13*
2012 The cruise ship Costa Concordia sinks, killing 32
The ship's captain was later accused of imprudence, negligence, and incompetence.

*2001 An earthquake devastates El Salvador*
This quake killed nearly 1000 people; at least 315 people fell victim to a second quake on February 13, 2001.

*2000 Bill Gates steps down as CEO of Microsoft*
Gates co-founded Microsoft in 1975 together with Paul Allen.
*
1968 Johnny Cash performs live at Folsom State Prison*
The album “Johnny Cash at Folsom Prison” became a huge success.
*
1915 The worst earthquake in Italian history kills 30,000*
The quake hit the town of Avezzano, about 100 km (60 m) east of Rome


----------



## Pam

13th January

1404 The Act of Multipliers was passed, prohibiting anyone from creating gold or silver from base metal by means of alchemy - despite the fact that no-one had ever succeeded! Henry IV was afraid that should anyone master it, they could bring down king and country.
In 1689, the scientist - and alchemist - Robert Boyle successfully lobbied for repeal of the Act.

1691 The death of George Fox, English founder of the religious group of the Society of Friends, also known as the Quakers. He was interred in the Nonconformists' burying ground at Bunhill Fields in London, in the presence of thousands of mourners. 

1842 Dr. William Brydon, an assistant surgeon in the British East India Company Army during the First Anglo-Afghan War is famous for being the only member of an army of 4,500 men and 12,000 civilians to survive a massacre after the army's long retreat from Kabul. He safely reached the British sentry post at Jalalabad.


----------



## moviequeen1

1794
Congress changes U.S. flag to 15 stars&15 stripes
1913
the world's largest black  women's sorority,Delta Sigma Theta is founded at Howard Univ in Washington,DC
1942
Ford Company founder,Henry Ford patents a method to make plastic auto bodies
2018
 at 8am local time in Hawaii,a emergency management agency employee accidentally sends out a real ballistic missile alert to thousands of residents&tourists,which said'"Ballistic missile threat inbound to Hawaii,seek immediate shelter'. There was a 38 min gap between the alert& the correction which notified everybody it was an error. 
birthdays:
1832
Horatio Alger,clergyman/author
1919
actor, Robert Stack
1925
actress/singer/dancer/ Gwen Verdon
1970
TV producer/series creator,Shonda Rhimes,'Grey's Anatomy,Private Practice, Scandal'
deaths:
1864
composer, Stephen Foster 37
1929
frontiersman,Wyatt Earp 80
1941
 novelist, James Joyce 58
2009,actor, Patrick McGoohan'The Prisoner/Secret Agent Man' 80
2017
Lord Snowdon,British photographer, ex husband of Princess Margaret  86


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 14th

2005 The European Huygens space probe lands on Saturn's moon Titan*
It was the first-ever landing in the outer solar system.

*1967 The Summer of Love is launched with the Human Be-In*
San Francisco was the epicenter of the Hippie Revolution, which soon influenced cultures around the world.
*
1953 Tito becomes President of Yugoslavia*
The authoritarian leader became a unifying symbol in his country and is still known by many today.

*1943 Churchill, Roosevelt, and de Gaulle meet in Casablanca to discuss their WWII strategy*
During the secret Casablanca Conference, the leaders agreed that the allied forces would accept nothing less than the unconditional surrender of the Axis powers.

*1559 Elizabeth I is crowned Queen of England*
“The Virgin Queen” was the daughter of Anne Boleyn and King Henry VIII.


----------



## Pam

14th January

1878  Queen Victoria watched a demonstration of Alexander Graham Bell’s telephone, by W.H. Preece at Osborne House on the Isle of Wight. Preece called it 'Signalling through Space without Wires'.

1872 Died today aged 16, Greyfriars Bobby, the faithful Skye Terrier who became famous for guarding his master's grave for 14 years. Greyfriars Bobby was the faithful dog of John Gray, also known as Auld Jock, in Edinburgh. When Gray died and was buried in Greyfriars Kirkyard, Bobby sat by the grave every day and guarded it for the remaining 14 years of his life. The Skye Terrier was buried nearby.

1896  The first public screening of a film in Britain, at the London headquarters of the Royal Photographic society.

1937 The first Gallup Opinion Poll was conducted in Britain. It was the invention of the American George Horace Gallup who founded the Gallup Institute in 1935.

2002 After three months of no cases being reported, the United Kingdom was finally declared free from the 'Foot and Mouth' infection, after a crisis that started in 2001 in which millions of cows and sheep were destroyed.


----------



## moviequeen1

1690
musical instrument,clarinet is invented in Numberg,Germany
1873
'celluloid' is registered as a trademark by inventor, John Wesley Hyatt
1943
Pres Franklin Roosevelt becomes 1st U.S. President to travel overseas.He  flew from Miami,Fla to Morocco to meet with British Prime minister,Winston Churchill
2019
according to U.S. National Safety Council,Americans dying of accidential drug overdose is higher than a car accident
birthdays:
1875
theologian/writer, Albert Schweitzer
1904
British photographer, Cecil Beaton
1915
U.S. radio/TV game producer, Mark Goodwin
1938
singer, Jack Jones
deaths:
1742
English astronomer, Edmond Halley{comet is named after him} 85
1898
author, Lewis Carroll'Alice in Wonderland' 65
1957
actor, Humphrey Bogart 57
1977
actor Peter Finch 60,won Best Actor Academy Award postmously for his role in movie 'Network"


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 15th

2001 Wikipedia goes online*
The online encyclopedia has since become the largest reference work on the internet.

*1992 Croatia and Slovenia are internationally recognized as independent nations*
The Yugoslav federation effectively collapsed as a result.

*1973 Nixon orders ceasefire in Vietnam*
The fighting continued anyway until the capture of Saigon by the Vietnam People's Army on April 30, 1975.

*1892 The rules of Basketball are published*
Canadian James Naismith invented the sport for his gym class at YMCA in Springfield, Massachusetts.

*1759 The British Museum opens*
Its collection comprises 8 million items and it is one of the most comprehensive collections in the world.


----------



## moviequeen1

1861
elevator industralist, Elisha Otis patents steam elevator
1927
Tennessee Supreme Court overturns teacher, John T. Scopes guilty verdict of teaching evolution
1948
movie' The  Treasure of Sierra Madre' is released  directed by John Huston.The movie stars, Humphrey Bogart, Tim Holt,Walter Huston{John's son} they play a trio of gold prospectors. The movie won 3 Academy Awards, director, screen play,supp actor,Huston
2009
U.S. Air pilot, Chesley'Sully' Sullenberger lands plane # 1549 on the Hudson River in NYC shortly after taking off from LaGuardia Airport in NYC. All passengers/crew survived. known  now as' Miracle on The Hudson'


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 15th Birthdays
1412
 Joan Of Arc- Roman Catholic Saint, heroine of France
1906
Artristotle Onassis- Greek  shipping tycoon
1913
Lloyd Bridges, actor'TV show' Sea Hunt'
1929
 Martin Luther King, Jr -civil rights activist
deaths:
1896
Matthew Brady, photographer{Civil War} 72
1915
 Fannie Farmer- American culinary pioneer who started modern cooking using precise measurements 57
1987
Ray Bolger- actor/singer/dancer'Scarecrow' in movie'Wizard of Oz" 83
1994
Harry Nilsson singer/songwriter "Everybody's Talkin', Without You" 52


----------



## Pam

15th January

1535  Henry VIII assumed the title 'Supreme Head of the Church'.

1559  Elizabeth I was crowned Queen of England at the age of 26. She was the daughter of Henry VIII's second wife, Anne Boleyn and the last monarch of the Tudor dynasty.

1790 Fletcher Christian, eight fellow mutineers from the ship Bounty, six Tahitian men and 12 women, landed on the remote Pacific island of Pitcairn following the mutiny led by Christian.They stripped the Bounty of all that could be floated ashore before setting it on fire.

1797 The first top hat was worn by John Hetherington, a London haberdasher. He was fined £50 the first time he wore his new creation, 'for causing a disturbance'. 

1867 Crowds flocked onto the frozen surface of the lake in London’s Regent's Park during a severe frost. The ice broke, and 40 people died.

1991 Elizabeth II signed letters allowing Australia to become the first Commonwealth country to institute its own separate Victoria Cross award.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 16th

2005 Adriana Iliescu gives birth at the age of 66*
The Romanian university lecturer broke the record for the world's oldest birth mother.

*1992 The civil war in El Salvador ends*
The war had lasted over 12 years and left more than 75,000 people dead.

*1979 The Shah of Iran flees the country*
As a consequence, Ayatollah Khomeini later took power and proclaimed the Islamic Republic.
*
1919 Prohibition begins in the United States*
The 18th Amendment of the U.S. Constitution prohibited the manufacture, sale, or transportation of intoxicating liquors.

*27 The Roman Empire is established*
One of the events marking the beginning of the Imperium Romanum was the Roman Senate's granting of the honorific Augustus to Octavian on this day.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 16

1974 Kate Moss*
English model

*1959 Sade Adu*
Nigerian/English singer-songwriter, producer

*1948 John Carpenter*
American director
*
1933 Susan Sontag*
American author
*
1932 Dian Fossey*
American zoologist

*Deaths On This Day, January 16

2009 John Mortimer*
English lawyer, author
*
1986 Herbert W. Armstrong*
American evangelist, author, publisher

*1979 Ted Cassidy*
American actor

*1957 Arturo Toscanini*
Italian conductor

*1917 George Dewey*
American Admiral


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 16th
1868
William Davis,a Detroit,Michigan fish dealer patents the refrigerator car
1938
 1st Jazz Concert held at Carneige Hall in NYC featured clarentist/band leader, Benny Goodman
1957
The Cavern Club in Liverpool,England opens,home of The Beatles 1st appearance
1963
Los Angeles night club/music venue'Whiskey a Go-Go" opens. It was inducted in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 2006
2005
Romanian university lecturer, Adriana Illescu became the world's oldest mother by giving birth to a daughter, Eliza.She was 66


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 16th Birthdays
1853
Andre Michelin,French industralist/manufacteur of Michelin tire
1902
Eric Liddell,Scottish {Olympic Gold Medal winner 1924},runner/ Christain missionary.His story  depicted in movie' Chariots of Fire' '81
1932
 Dian Fossey U.S. zoologist,her story was depicted in movie' Gorillas of The Mist' '88
Deaths:
1794
Edward Gibbon,British historian best known for writing "History of The Decline of Roman Empire'  83
1942
actress, Carole Lombard died in plane crash, 33
1957
Arturo Toscanni,Italian composer/U.S. conductor 89
2009
Andrew Wyeth,realist painter 91
2017 Eugene Cernan,NASA astronaut,12th person on the moon 82


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 17th

1995 The Great Hanshin earthquake hits Kobe, Japan*
6,434 people lost their lives during the quake, according to estimates.

*1991 The Gulf War in Iraq begins*
“Operation Desert Storm”, launched in response to Iraq's invasion of Kuwait, resulted in about 100,000 civilian deaths.

*1961 Patrice Lumumba is murdered with support from western governments*
An independent commission concluded that Lumumba, the first democratically elected leader of the Congo, died at the hands of his domestic adversaries with the assistance of the Belgian government and the CIA.

*1946 The UN Security Council holds its first session*
The UNSC is the most powerful organ of the United Nations and it is charged with upholding international peace and security.

*1945 Soviet and Polish forces liberated Warsaw during World War II*
About 85% of the city was destroyed at that point.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 17*

1962 Jim Carrey
Canadian/American actor, producer

1942 Muhammad Ali
American boxer

1927 Eartha Kitt
American actress, singer

1899 Al Capone
American gangster

1706 Benjamin Franklin
American politician, scientist, publisher, 6th President of Pennsylvania

*Deaths On This Day, January 17*

2008 Bobby Fischer
American chess player

1961 Patrice Lumumba
Congolese politician, 1st Prime Minister of the Democratic Republic of the Congo

1936 Mateiu Caragiale
Romanian author

1893 Rutherford B. Hayes
American politician, 19th President of the United States

1468 Skanderbeg
Albanian lord


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 17th
1871
The 1st U.S. cable car was patented by Andrew Smith Hallide,service started in 1873
1945
Swedish diplomat, Rauol  Wallenberg credited with saving thousands of Jews from the Nazis was arrested in Hungary by Soviet secret police
1984
U.S. Supreme Court ruled 5-4 private use of home VCRs to tape TV programs for later viewing does not violate federal copyright laws


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 17th Birthdays:
1706
Benjamin Franklin,one of U.S founders/ambassador/writer
1829
Catherine Booth,co founder of the Salvation Army
1922
Betty White, comedic actress'Mary Tyler Moore Show',Golden Girls'
1931
James Earl Jones,TV/movie/Broadway actor, voice of'Darth Vader' in 'Star War movies. He does voice for CNN cable Network,'This is CNN"
1964
 Michelle O'Bama, former U.S. first lady
Deaths:
1927
 Juliette Gordon Low founder of Girl Scouts of USA  66
1964
T.H. White- English writer, wrote the 'King Arthur 'novels 57
1972
Betty Smith writer'A Tree Grows in Brooklyn"  75
2003
Richard Crenna, actor TV show 'Our Miss Brooks' 52-'56 played' Walter Denton' ,"Rambo' movies 76
2008
Bobby Fischer, world champion chess player '72-'75 64


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 18th

2002 The Sierra Leone Civil War ends*
The conflict had lasted 11 years and leftover 50,000 dead.
*
1997 Børge Ousland becomes the first person to cross Antarctica alone and unaided*
The Norwegian polar explorer walked 3000 km (1864 miles) across the Earth's southernmost continent.
*
1943 Insurgents in the Warsaw Ghetto take up arms against the German oppressors*
This lead to the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising, the largest single revolt by Jews during World War II.

*1919 The Paris Peace Conference opens*
The aim of the conference was to set the peace terms after World War I, resulting in the signing of the Treaty of Versailles.

*1886 Modern hockey is born*
The foundation of The Hockey Association in England formalized a modern version of the game that had already been played in ancient times.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 18*

1955 Kevin Costner
American actor, singer, director, producer

1913 Danny Kaye
American actor

1892 Oliver Hardy
American comedian, actor

1882 A. A. Milne
English author

1689 Montesquieu
French philosopher

*Deaths On This Day, January 18*

2011 Sargent Shriver
American politician, 21st United States Ambassador to France

1956 Konstantin Päts
Estonian politician, 1st President of Estonia

1952 Curly Howard
American actor, comedian

1936 Rudyard Kipling
English author, poet, Nobel Prize laureate

1862 John Tyler
American lawyer, politician, 10th President of the United States


----------



## moviequeen1

1919
The Paris Peace Conference opens in Versailles to draw up the treaties to end WWI
1933
White Sands National Monument  in New Mexico  established by Pres Herbert Hoover,a U.S. national park run by the park service. It covers 145,762 acres in the Tularosa Basin,field of white sand dunes composed of gypsum crystals
1964
The Beatles debut on Billboard Music Chart with single'I Want to Hold Your Hand' at #45
1983
The IOC{International Olympic Comm} restores Olympic athlete,Jim Thorpe's medals 70 yrs after they were taken away from him because at the time he was being paid $25 in a semi-pro baseball league
2005
world's largest commerical airplane 'Airbus A380' was unveiled in France. Its double decker large body which can seat over 525 passengers


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 18th birthdays:
1779
British lexicographer, Peter Mark Roget"Roget's Thesaurus'  invented slide rule
1854
Thomas A. Watson,assistant to Alexander Graham Bell inventing the telephone
1882
British author A.A. Milne who wrote' Winnie-The-Pooh books
1904
actor Cary Grant{born Archibald Leach}
1955
actor, Kevin Costner who won his 1st Academy Award debut as director of movie'Dances with Wolves" '90
deaths:
1936
author Rudyard Kipling' Gunga Din'  70
1954
British actor, Sydney Greenstreet "Casablanca,Maltese Falcon"  74
1978
actor, Carl Betz' The Donna Reed Show' 56
2016
singer/songwriter, Glen Frey of rock group 'The Eagles' 67


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 19th

2007 Turkish journalist Hrant Dink is assassinated*
The murderer was a 17-year old Turkish nationalist who disagreed with Dink's view on the Turkish denial of the Armenian Genocide of 1915.

*1983 Nazi war criminal Klaus Barbie is arrested in Bolivia*
Barbie was known as the “Butcher of Lyon”.
*
1966 Indira Gandhi becomes India's first female prime minister*
She was assassinated on October 31, 1984.

*1915 Georges Claude patents his neon discharge tube*
Neon lighting soon became popular for outdoor advertising.

*1829 Goethe's “Faust” (Part 1) is premiered*
The work is considered one of the greatest works of German literature.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 19*

1946 Dolly Parton
American singer-songwriter, actress

1943 Janis Joplin
American singer-songwriter

1839 Paul Cézanne
French painter

1809 Edgar Allan Poe
American author, poet

1807 Robert E. Lee
American general

*Deaths On This Day, January 19*

2015 Adam Yahiye Gadahn
American terrorist

2007 Hrant Dink
Turkish/Armenian journalist

1990 Bhagwan Shree Rajneesh
Indian mystic, guru, educator

1874 August Heinrich Hoffmann von Fallersleben
German poet

1865 Pierre-Joseph Proudhon
French politician, philosopher, economist


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> *27 The Roman Empire is established*
> One of the events marking the beginning of the Imperium Romanum was the Roman Senate's granting of the honorific Augustus to Octavian on this day.


BC maybe?  Augustus was dead by 27.


----------



## Pam

19th January

1915 More than 20 people were killed when German zeppelins bombed England for the first time. The bombs were dropped on Great Yarmouth and King's Lynn.

1917 The Silvertown explosion in West Ham. 73 people were killed and 400 injured in an explosion in a munitions plant . The plant was destroyed instantly, as were many nearby buildings, including the Silvertown Fire Station and a gasometer.

1973 The Statesman, an unarmed ocean going tug, was sent to protect British trawlers from Icelandic patrol boats as the dispute over cod fishing rights intensified.

2013 A piece of music that was composed by waiting for bird droppings to fall onto giant sheets of manuscript paper received its premiere at the Tate Liverpool art gallery. Artist Kerry Morrison said that the music represented the role that birds play in the environment.


----------



## moviequeen1

1825
Ezra Dagget, &his nephew, Thomas Kensett patent food storage in tin cans
1883
The 1st electric lighting system with overhead wires built by Thomas Edison begins service in Roselle, New Jersey
1929
 Arcadia National Park in Maine is established, covers 49,000 acres,protects highest rocky headlands along Atlantic coast line 158 hiking trails The carriage road system was fiananced by John D. Rockeffer,Jr
1955
 board game' Scrabble' debuts on game market
2013
NASA"s Curiosty Rover discovers calcium deposits on Mars


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 19th birthdays:
1736
Scottish inventor/engineer/chemist,James Watt
1809
writer/poet/ critic,Edgar Allan Poe'The Pit &The Pendulum',he's considered the inventor of detective fiction genre
1839 
French post impressionist painter, Paul Cezanne
1923
actress, Jean Stapleton' Edith" on classic CBS sitcom'All In The Family"
1942
actor/singer,Michael Crawford, Broadway's original 'Phantom of the Opera'
1966
 retired Swedish tennis player, Stefan Edberg won 6 Grand Slam tennis titles
Deaths:
1977
actress, Geraldine Brooks 51
1980
William O. Douglas, U.S. Supreme Court Justice 81
1997
Adriana Caselotte, voice of' Snow White' in Walt Disney film 70
2006 
soul singer/songwriter, Wilson Pickett "Funky Broadway,The Midnight Hour' 64


----------



## Tish

Alligatorob said:


> BC maybe?  Augustus was dead by 27.


I have no idea.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 20th

2009 Barack Obama is sworn in as U.S. president*
Obama became the country's first black president.

*1981 The Iran hostage crisis ends*
52 U.S. citizens were released after 444 days at the hands of a group of Islamists.

*1969 The killing of a student activist sets the stage for the Bangladesh Liberation War*
The war resulted in the secession of East Pakistan from the Islamic Republic of Pakistan and the establishment of Bangladesh as a sovereign nation.

*1942 Nazi officials meet to organize the extermination of Jews*
During the Wannsee Conference in Berlin, the Nazis discussed what they called the “Final Solution to the Jewish question”.

*1934 Fujifilm is founded*
The Japanese photography and electronics company soon became a global player in its field.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 20*

1971 Gary Barlow
English singer-songwriter, pianist, producer

1956 Bill Maher
American comedian, actor, television host

1946 David Lynch
American director

1930 Buzz Aldrin
American pilot, astronaut

1920 Federico Fellini
Italian director

*Deaths On This Day, January 20*

2012 Etta James
American singer-songwriter

1993 Audrey Hepburn
Belgian/English actress, singer

1936 George V
of the United Kingdom

1900 John Ruskin
English author

1837 John Soane
English architect


----------



## moviequeen1

1841
China cedes Hong Kong to the British during 1st Opium War
1887
U.S. Senate approves naval base lease of Pearl Harbor
1945
Pres. Franklin Roosevelt sworn in for 4th term{never to be repeated} It didn't last long  he died on April 12th at Warm Springs, Georgia. 
1980
Pres. Jimmy Carter announces U.S. is boycotting the Summer Olympic Games in Moscow in protest because of Soviet invasion in Afghanistan


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 20th Birthdays:
1894
Harold L. Gray creator of' Little Orphan Annie"
1896
George Burns, comedian/actor
1910
Joy Adamson naturalist/author'Born Free'
1926
Patricia Neal,actress 'Hud' Subject Was Roses'. won Best Actress Oscar for'Hud',
1930
Buzz Aldrin NASA astronaut
Deaths:
1569
Miles Coverdale,British bishop/translator of the 1st translation of Bible 80
1900
R.D. Blackmore,author' Lorna Doone' 74
1965
Alan Freed, U.S. disc jockey who introduced the term 'rock n roll' 42
1993
Audrey Hepburn British actress,"Roman Holiday',"Breakfast at Tiffanys', "My Fair Lady' 63
2003
Al Hirschfeld, caircaturalist NINA,NYTimes  89


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 21st

1998 Pope John Paul II visits Cuba*
It was the first time any Pope visited the country.

*1976 Concorde takes off on its first scheduled flights*
2 of the supersonic aircraft took off from Paris and London simultaneously.
*
1968 The Battle of Khe Sanh begins*
It is one of the most publicized battles of the Vietnam War.

*1911 23 cars take part in the first Rally Monte Carlo*
Unlike today, the competitors set out from 11 different European locations, heading for the finish line in Monte Carlo.

*1899 Opel builds its first automobile*
Today, Opel is one of the world's largest car manufacturers


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 21*

1963 Hakeem Olajuwon
Nigerian/American basketball player

1941 Plácido Domingo
Spanish tenor, conductor

1940 Jack Nicklaus
American golfer

1905 Christian Dior
French fashion designer founded S.A.

1824 Stonewall Jackson
American general

*Deaths On This Day, January 21*

1997 Colonel Tom Parker
Dutch/American talent manager

1950 George Orwell
English author

1938 Georges Méliès
French director

1924 Vladimir Lenin
Russian politician

1683 Anthony Ashley Cooper, 1st Earl of Shaftesbury
English politician


----------



## Irwin

Tish said:


> *This day in History January 20th
> 
> 1942 Nazi officials meet to organize the extermination of Jews*
> During the Wannsee Conference in Berlin, the Nazis discussed what they called the “Final Solution to the Jewish question”.


There's a reenactment about the Wannsee Conference on YouTube that's supposed to be pretty good. There was also a movie made about it that was released just a few years ago, but I couldn't find it. I think it had Kenneth Branagh in it, from what I remember. Strange that I can't find it, unless I just dreamed it.


----------



## Pam

21st January

1549 Parliament passed the first of four Acts of Uniformity, the first requiring the exclusive use of the Book of Common Prayer in all public services of the Anglican Church.

1799 Edward Jenner's smallpox vaccination was introduced. His work on vaccination prevented him from continuing with his ordinary medical practice. Supported by his colleagues and the King he petitioned Parliament and was granted £10,000 for his work on vaccination. In 1806 he was granted another £20,000 for his ongoing work in microbiology.

1807 Streets in London were first illuminated by gaslight when Pall Mall was lit up.

1976 The first Concorde jets carrying commercial passengers simultaneously took off, at 11:40 a.m. from Heathrow Airport and Orly Airport outside Paris. The London flight was to Bahrain in the Persian Gulf, and the Paris flight was to Rio de Janeiro. Nearly 3 hours was knocked off the normal flying time to Bahrain by the British Concorde but the Air France Concorde arrived 38 minutes late.


----------



## moviequeen1

1677
1st medical publication in America a pamphlet on small pox published in Boston,Mass
1877
Amateur Athletic Union{AAU} was established
1921
 author Agatha Christie's 1st book'The Mysterious Affair at Styles' is published with debut of character Hercule Poirot
1977
Pres Jimmy Carter pardons almost all Vietnam War draft evaders
1978
 album' Saturday Night Fever' by the Bee Gees  goes to #1 on music charts, stays there for 24 weeks
1990
 tennis player, John McEnroe is expelled from the Australian Tennis Open for his on court 'temper tantrum' during his match against Swedish player, Mikel Peinfors.. He smashed his rackets a couple of times, glared at a lineswoman who he thought made wrong call against him,swore at the chair umpire,Gerry Armstrong. Armstrong gave him 3 'code violations' disqualifed him from the match


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 21st 
Birthdays:

1884
Roger Nash Baldwin,founder of American Civil Liberties Union{ACLU}
1905
Christian Dior, fashion designer
1922
 Paul Scofield, British actor, won Best Actor Academy Award for his role as 'Thomas More' in movie' A Man for All Seasons' '66
1940
 Jack Nicklaus, golfer holder of 73 PGA titles, 18 major grand slam titles
1953
Paul Allen, U. S. businessman, co-founder of Microsoft
Deaths:
1924
Vladmir Lenin, Marxist Revoluntary Russian Leader  53
1950
 George Orwell, British author'Animal Farm', Eighty-Four'  46
1959
 Cecil B. Demille, U. S. film maker, 'The 10 Commandements' 77
1984
Jackie Wilson,soul singer/songwriter 'Lonely Teardrops", 'Higher and Higher' 49
2002
Peggy Lee singer 'Is That All There Is', 'Fever' 81
2016
 Bill Johnson U.S. skier, became 1st American to win gold medal  in Alpine skiing at '84 Olympic Games 55


----------



## Tish

Irwin said:


> There's a reenactment about the Wannsee Conference on YouTube that's supposed to be pretty good. There was also a movie made about it that was released just a few years ago, but I couldn't find it. I think it had Kenneth Branagh in it, from what I remember. Strange that I can't find it, unless I just dreamed it.


Thanks for that @Irwin I will definitely check it out.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 22nd

2006 Eco Morales becomes Bolivia's first indigenous president*
The left-wing politician has focused mainly on combating poverty and curbing the influence of transnational corporations.

*1973 The U.S. Supreme Court legalizes abortion*
The liberalization that was caused by the Roe v. Wade decision entailed fierce resistance from the Pro-Life movement, but the Supreme Court has so far upheld the decision.

*1970 The Boeing 747 takes off on its first scheduled flight*
The Pan Am jumbo jet flew from New York to London.

*1963 The Élysée Treaty formalizes the reconciliation between Germany and France*
The treaty effectively ended centuries of enmity between the two European countries.

*1943 World record for fastest temperature change*
The fastest temperature change recorded in history occurred on this day in Spearfish, South Dakota. The temperature increased from −4°F (−20°C) to +45°F (+7°C) in the span of two minutes.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 22*

1953 Jim Jarmusch
American director

1909 U Thant
Burmese diplomat, 3rd United Nations Secretary-General

1906 Robert E. Howard
American author

1788 Lord Byron
English poet

1729 Gotthold Ephraim Lessing
German author, philosopher

*Deaths On This Day, January 22*

2008 Heath Ledger 
Australian actor, director

1973 Lyndon B. Johnson
American politician, 36th President of the United States

1901 Queen Victoria
of the United Kingdom

1900 David Edward Hughes
Welsh/American scientists, co-invented the microphone


----------



## Irwin

Tish said:


> Thanks for that @Irwin I will definitely check it out.


There's a pretty good documentary on YouTube about the runup to the Wannsee conference:





The movie I was looking for is called Conspiracy, starring Kenneth Branagh. It's available on Netflix DVD:


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 22nd
1506
The 1st group of Swiss Guards arrive at the Vatican
1857
National Association of Baseball Players is established in NYC
1970
 The 1st commerical Boeing 747 flight, Pan-Am Airways flies from NYC- London in 6 1/2hrs
2002
 KMart becomes the largest U. S retailer to file Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection
2018
 Netflix becomes the biggest digital/media entertainment company worth $100 billion


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 22 Birthdays:
1561
 Francis Beacon-English statesman/philosopher
1788
Lord Bryon- English romantic poet
1904
George Balanchine Russian-American ballet composer/chorographer  who established NYC ballet
1940
 John Hurt- British actor"Elephant Man, Alien,Midnight Express'
Deaths:
1901
 Queen Victoria of England {1837-1901} 81
1968
 Duke Kahanamoker U. S. swimmer/surfer 77
1973
 36 th U.S. President, Lyndon Johnson 64
2008
 Heath Ledger-actor' Brokeback Mountain,The Dark Knight'.He won Best Supp Actor Oscar posthumously for his role as 'The Joker' 28 
2010
 Jean Simmons- British actress 'Guys&Dolls', TV mini series' The Thornbirds'  80


----------



## Tish

Irwin said:


> There's a pretty good documentary on YouTube about the runup to the Wannsee conference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The movie I was looking for is called Conspiracy, starring Kenneth Branagh. It's available on Netflix DVD:


Thank you so much for the videos. I absolutely love Kenneth Branagh he is a great character actor.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 23rd

1986 The first artists are inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame*
Among the first inductees were Ray Charles, James Brown, and Elvis Presley.

*1960 The Trieste dives to a record depth of 10,911 meters (35,797 ft)*
Jacques Piccard and Don Walsh reached the bottom of Challenger Deep, the Earth's deepest known point.

*1957 Walter Frederick Morrison sells the rights to his flying disc to the Wham-O toy company*
Today, the Frisbee is used around the world as both a toy and as part of flying disc games, such as Ultimate.

*1950 Israel claims Jerusalem as its capital*
Despite international protests, the Knesset passed a resolution stating that the divided city will be the country's capital.

*1556 The deadliest earthquake on record kills some 830,000 people*
The epicenter was in the Wei River Valley in Shaanxi Province, China.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 23 *

1984 Arjen Robben
Dutch footballer

1926 Bal Thackeray
Indian politician

1919 Ernie Kovacs
American comedian, actor

1897 Subhas Chandra Bose
Indian politician, activist

1737 John Hancock
American politician, 1st Governor of Massachusetts

*Deaths On This Day,  January 23*

2005 Johnny Carson
American television host

2002 Pierre Bourdieu
French sociologist

1989 Salvador Dalí
Spanish painter

1986 Joseph Beuys
German sculptor, illustrator

1944 Edvard Munch
Norwegian painter


----------



## Pam

23rd January

1713 The signing of the Treaty of Utrecht redrew the map of Europe. The treaty signalled the end of the long and bloody War of Spanish Succession. As part of the agreement Gibraltar and Minorca become British.

1900 Second Boer War: The defeat of the British at the Battle of Spion Kop, 24 miles west-south-west of Ladysmith on a steep terraced hilltop. Many football grounds in the English Premier League and Football League, have one terrace or stand 'Spion Kop' or 'Kop' because of the steep nature of their terracing.

1901 Marconi carried out his first radio transmission experiments, receiving a Morse code signal across the water from St. Catherine’s on the Isle of Wight to the Lizard in Cornwall.

1963 7.30 pm in Beirut, the American Eleanor Philby was waiting for her husband Kim, a Middle East correspondent for two London journals, to collect her. Instead, he was on his way to Moscow - ‘the most damaging double agent in British history’.


----------



## horseless carriage

Yesterday, January 22nd, has an Atlantic crossing coincidence.

1936: The Cunard ocean liner The Queen Mary was completed on Clydebank in Scotland, and will begin sea trials within 10 weeks, she is scheduled for the Transatlantic trips between Southampton and New York and many details are appearing which confirm she will a success before she even starts her transatlantic sailings with the first passage on May 27th oversubscribed by 4 times already, she will be capable of 32 knots which is faster than any other passenger vehicle afloat and will be the biggest passenger ship afloat with a crew of 1200 and carrying 2200 passengers.

1970: The first Boeing 747 touched down at London’s Heathrow airport carrying revenue passengers. It was Pan Am’s inaugural flight from New York, JFK, and heralded a new era in long-haul passenger travel.


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 23rd
1789
The 1st U.S. Catholic college, Georgetown was founded
1859
Mauna Loa,volcano in Hawaii erupts for 300 days
1968
 Navy spy ship,USS Pueblo with 83 crew members was seized in Sea of Japan by N.Korea. The N.Koreans maintained the ship had deliberately entered territorial waters. The crew was repeatedly tortured, one crew member died. They were released in Dec 1968
1983
tennis great, Bjorn Borg who had won 5 Wimbledon Men's titles, 6 French Open Titles announced his retirement age 26
2018
singer/songwriter, Neil Diamond abruptly retires from touring after he was diagnosed with Parkinson's Disease


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 23rd Birthdays:
1737
 John Hancock, U.S. merchant/statesman, the 1st to sign Declaration of Independence
1832
 Edouard Manet, French impressionist painter
1933
 Chita Rivera 'West Side Story'
1951
 Chesley'Sully' Sullenberger, pilot of USAirways Flight 1549 who landed plane safely on Hudson River 'Miracle on the Hudson"
1964
 Mariska Hargitay,actress, who stars as 'Olivia Benson" in longest running drama on TV ;Law&Order SVU{Special Victims Unit} Her late mother was actress, Jayne Mansfield
deaths
1944
Edvard Munch painter' The Scream" 80
1976
Paul Robeson actor/singer/ civil rights activist 77
1989
Salvatore Dali, Spanish surrealist painter 84
2004
 Bob Keeshan,actor host of  TV children's show 'Capt Kangaroo'
2005
Johnny Carson TV host' Who Do You Trust'. 'The Tonight Show' 79


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 24th

1990 Japan launches its first lunar probe*
Hiten was the first robotic lunar probe since the Soviet Luna 24 in 1976 and the first deep-space probe that executed an aerobraking maneuver.

*1984 The Apple Macintosh computer goes on sale*
The “Mac” was the first commercially successful personal computer using a graphical user interface and a mouse.

*1946 The United Nations General Assembly passes its first resolution*
Resolution 1 was passed to found the United Nations Atomic Energy Commission (UNITEC).

*1848 The California Gold Rush begins*
Some 300,000 people traveled to California after James W. Marshall had found gold at Sutter's Mill in Coloma, California.

*1835 Slaves stage a rebellion in Brazil to end slavery*
The Malê Revolt was instrumental in ending slavery in Brazil.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 24   *

1943 Sharon Tate
American actress

1941 Neil Diamond
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1776 E. T. A. Hoffmann
German jurist, author

1712 Frederick the Great
Prussian king

76 Hadrian
Roman Emperor

*Deaths On This Day, January 24 *

1989 Ted Bundy
American serial killer

1986 L. Ron Hubbard
American religious leader, the author, founded the Church of Scientology

1965 Winston Churchill
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom, Nobel Prize laureate

1895 Lord Randolph Churchill
English politician, Chancellor of the Exchequer

41 Caligula
Roman Emperor


----------



## moviequeen1

1899
rubber heel for boots&shoes was patent by Humphrey O'Sullivan
1908
 Lt General, Robert Baden-Powell published a pamphlet'Scouting For Boys' a self instruction for outdoor skills It was the inspiration for the start of the scout movement
1922
 "Eskimo Pie' ice cream was patent by Christian Nelson in Iowa
1984
Apple Computer Inc, unveils its MacIntosh personal home computer,cost was $2,495
2006
Walt Disney International,& CEO Bob Iger announce its buying computer animated film studio,PIXAR for $7.4 billion


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 24th Birthdays:
1712
Frederick the Great King of Prussia 1740-1786
1862
Edith Warton author 'Ethan Frome,' House of Mirth'
1917
 Ernest Borgnine-actor 'Ice Station Zebra,'Marty' '55  TV show 'McHale's Navy". He won Best Actor Oscar for his role in 'Marty'
1941
 Neil Diamond -singer/songwriter
Deaths:
1961
 Alfred Carlton Gilbert, U.S businessman/inventor,he invented' The Erector Set' 76
1965
Winston Churchill, British Prime Minister 90
1986
Gordon MacRae singer/actor 'Oklahoma','Carousel' 64
1993
 Thurgood Marshall, Ist U.S. African American Supreme Court Justice 84
2010
Pernell Roberts TV actor' Adam' on TV western "Bonanza' lead role in TV medical show' Trapper John MD" 81


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 25th

1977 The world's first solar power plant is opened*
The solar furnace in Odeillo, France was the first power plant providing alternative energy.

*1971 Idi Amin seizes power in Uganda*
The dictator's rule (1971 - 1979) was characterized by human rights abuse, political repression, and corruption.

*1947 The first arcade game is patented*
Thomas Goldsmith's “Cathode ray tube amusement device” is considered the ancestor of video games.

*1924 The first Winter Olympics begin*
The I Olympic Winter Games were held in Chamonix, France.
*
1919 The League of Nations is founded*
It is the predecessor of the United Nations and the first international organization devoted to maintaining world peace.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 25   *

1981 Alicia Keys
American singer-songwriter, pianist, actress

1933 Corazon Aquino
Filipino politician, 11th President of the Philippines

1913 Witold Lutosławski
Polish composer, conductor

1882 Virginia Woolf
English author, critic

1759 Robert Burns
Scottish poet

*Deaths On This Day, January 25 *

2005 Philip Johnson
American architect, designed the IDS Center, PPG Place

1982 Mikhail Suslov
Soviet politician

1954 M. N. Roy
Indian activist, theorist

1947 Al Capone
American gangster

389 Gregory of Nazianzus
Turkish archbishop, theologian


----------



## moviequeen1

1799
The 1st U.S. patent for a seeding machine was granted to Eliakim Spooner from Vermont
1840
Naval officer/explorer, Charles Wilkes 1st to identify  Antarctica as a new continent
1870
Gustavas Dows patents the soda fountain
1970 
movie M*A*S*H directed by Robert Altman is released with all star cast Donald Sutherland, Elliot Gould, Tom Skerritt, Sally Kellerman, Robert Duvall. The movie won 1 Oscar for best screenplay by Ring Lardner. Gary Burghoff who played' Radar' is the only cast member who continued to play same character in the TV show version
2004
 NASA'S Opportunity Rover lands on the surface of Mars


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 25th Birthdays:
1759
Robert Burns- Scottish poet
1874
W. Somerset Maughan- British writer/poet
1931
Dean Jones-actor best known for appearing in Disney movies' Herbie Rides Again,The Love Bug'
1938
Etta James- singer 'At Last"
Deaths:
1947
Al Capone- Chicago gangster 47
1969
 Irene Castle- vaudeville singer,stage&screen dancer 75
1990
Ava Gardner- actress 'Barefoot Contessa,"On The Beach" one of Frank Sinatra's ex wives 67
1996
Jonathan Larson composer of Broadway musical' Rent' 32
2017
 Mary Tyler Moore- actress 'The Dick Van Dyke Show,Mary Tyler Moore Show' She co starred with Donald Sutherland,Tim Hutton in Robert Redford's film 'Ordinary People'  80


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 26th

2001 A massive earthquake hits Gujarat, India*
About 20,000 people died and over 160,000 people were injured.

*1998 In a TV statement, Bill Clinton denies having had “****** relations with that woman, Miss Lewinsky”*
On August 17, 1998, Clinton admitted to having had an “improper physical relationship” with Monica Lewinsky.

*1950 India becomes a republic*
The Constitution of India came into effect that day.

*1905 The world's largest diamond is found in South Africa*
The Cullinan Diamond weighed 3106.75 carats (621.35 g or 1.37 lb) and has an estimated value of 2 billion USD.

*1788 The first Europeans settled in Australia*
The first element of the British “First Fleet” had arrived in Sydney Harbour on January 18.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 26   *

1961 Wayne Gretzky
Canadian ice hockey player, coach

1958 Ellen DeGeneres
American comedian, actress, talk show host

1955 Eddie Van Halen
Dutch/American guitarist, songwriter, producer

1925 Paul Newman
American actor, director, race car driver, businessman, co-founded Newman's Own

1918 Nicolae Ceaușescu
Romanian politician, 11th President of Romania

*Deaths On this day January 26th *

1992 José Ferrer
Puerto Rican actor

1979 Nelson Rockefeller
American politician, 41st Vice President of the United States

1962 Lucky Luciano
Italian/American mobster

1952 Khorloogiin Choibalsan
Mongolian military officer, ruler

1948 John Lomax
American musicologist


----------



## moviequeen1

1875
the electric drill was patent by George F. Green
1905
the world's largest diamond,3.106 carat culinan was found in South Africa
1915
 Rocky Mountain National Park was established by Pres Woodrow Wilson. The park is located 55 miles NW of Denver. It features  front range of Rocky mountains, alpine lakes. The east&west slopes of the Continennal Divide run right through the center of the park
1970
The 5th&last studio album by Simon&Garfinkel'Bridge Over Trouble Waters' is released. It won Grammy for Album of the Year
2006
 Western Union ends its telegram service


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 26th Birthdays:
1880
 Douglas MacArthur- WWII General
1913
 Jimmy VanHeusen- composer/songwriter "Love&Marriage',"All The Way","Come Fly with Me"
1917
 Louis Zampirini- WWII veteran who was captured&tortured in Japanese camp,his life story was made into a movie'Unbroken"
1925
Paul Newman,actor/charity food founder,'Newman's Own' 'The Sting,Hud, Butch Cassidy&The Sundance Kid'
1963
 Andrew Ridgeley- British pop guitarist/songwriter co founder of 80's duo "Wham' with George Michael
Deaths:
1795
 Johann Bach,German composer, 5th son of Johann Sebastian Bach 62
1962
"Lucky" Luciano NYC Mafia gangster 65
1973
Edward G. Robinson - actor 79
1979
 Nelson Rockefeller, NYS Gov '59-'73 70
2000
 Don Budge, U.S. tennis player winner of  Grand Slam titles 84


----------



## Tish

*This day in history January 27th

1983 The first shaft of the world's longest tunnel is completed*
The Seikan Tunnel, 53.85 km (33.46 mi) in length, connects the Japanese islands of Honshu and Hokkaido.

*1967 U.S., U.K., and the Soviet Union sign the Outer Space Treaty*
The treaty bans the deployment of nuclear weapons in outer space and limits the use of the Moon for peaceful purposes.

*1967 3 astronauts die in a cabin fire while preparing for the Apollo 1 mission*
The accident was a blow to NASA's Apollo manned lunar landing program.
*
1945 Soviet forces liberate Auschwitz*
The German Nazi regime murdered over 1.1 million people in the extermination camps near Oświęcim, Poland.
*
1944 Soviet forces liberate Leningrad*
Die Siege of Leningrad had lasted 872 days and leftover 1 million people dead.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 27   *

1974 Ole Einar Bjørndalen
Norwegian biathlete

1944 Mairead Maguire
Irish activist, Nobel Prize laureate

1859 Wilhelm II, German Emperor
1832 Lewis Carroll
English author

1756 Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Austrian composer

*Deaths On This Day, January 27 *

2014 Pete Seeger
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

2009 John Updike
American author, poet, critic

2008 Suharto
Indonesian soldier, politician, 2nd President of Indonesia

1983 Louis de Funès
French actor, comedian

1901 Giuseppe Verdi
Italian composer


----------



## moviequeen1

1880
Thomas Edison patents electric incandescant lamp
1888
The National Georgaphic Society was founded by 33 men with diverse backgrounds who all shared an interest in geography&science The 1st issue of National Georgraphic was published 9 months later
1967
 during a launch rehearsal, a fire broke out in the Apollo 1 command module killing the 3 astronauts inside. Gus Grissom,Ed White, Roger Chaffee
1970
the movie rating system was modified 'M{mature} was changed to PG{parental guidance}


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 27 Birthdays:
1756
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart- Austrian classical composer 'The Marriage of Figaro"
1832
 Lewis Carroll-British writer ,'Alice in Wonderland"
1850
 Edward Smith, British Naval Capt of RMS Titantic
1885
Jerome Kern- Broadway/film composer ' Showboat'
1948
 Mihkael Baryshinkov, Russian/American ballet dancer/choregrapher/actor
1955
 John G. Roberts- 17th Chief Justice of U.S. Supreme Court
Deaths:
1851
John James Audubon- U.S ornithologist/painter 65
1901
Giuseppe Verdi,Italian composer 'Rigaletto, LaTraviata' 77
2004
 Jack Paar comedian/TV host "Jack Paar Show, The Tonight Show' {57-'62} 85
2010
 JD Sallinger- writer' The Catcher in the Rye' 91
2014
 Pete Seeger, U. S. folk singer/activist ,helped create modern folk music movement 94


----------



## ronaldj

born on this day:    Me,


----------



## Tish

ronaldj said:


> born on this day:    Me,


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 29th

2002 George W. Bush coins the term “axis of evil” as part of his State of the Union Address*
The term used to describe “regimes that sponsor terror” became exemplary for the terminology used by the Bush administration to promote its “war on terror”.

*1996 France stops nuclear testing*
President Jaques Chirac announced the “definite end” to France's nuclear testing program just 1 day after the country exploded a nuclear device in the South Pacific.

*1967 The Mantra-Rock Dance takes place in San Francisco*
The event is considered to have been the major spiritual event of the San Francisco hippy era.
*
1886 German engineer Carl Benz patents the first modern automobile*
His “Benz Patent-Motorwagen Nummer 1” was the first gasoline-driven car.
*
1845 Edgar Allan Poe's “The Raven” is published*
The narrative poem first appeared in the New York Evening Mirror.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 29   *

1954 Oprah Winfrey
American talk show host, actress, producer, founded the OWN Network, Harpo Productions

1924 Luigi Nono
Italian composer

1862 Frederick Delius
English composer

1860 Anton Chekhov
Russian physician, author

1843 William McKinley
American politician, 25th President of the United States

*Deaths On This Day, January 29 *

2011 Milton Babbitt
American composer

2004 Janet Frame
New Zealand author

1963 Robert Frost
American poet, playwright

1941 Ioannis Metaxas
Greek general, politician, 130th Prime Minister of Greece

1820 George III of the United Kingdom


----------



## moviequeen1

1624
Sir Thomas Warner finds 1st English colony in Caribbean,St Kitts
1813
Jane Austen's novel'Pride and Prejudice' is published in England
1958
 The Lego Company patents their design of Lego bricks which is still compatible with bricks produced today
1986
Space Shuttle' Challenger' explodes 73 secs after takeoff from Cape Canveral,Fla killing all 7 astronauts including Christa MCAuliffe, who would been the 1st teacher in space. The cause of the explosion, failure of the two O ring seals in a joint of the shuttle's right solid booster. The record low temperatures that morning reduced the elasticity of the rubber O rings to seal the joints


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 28th Birthdays:
1855
 William Seward Burroughs,inventor of the 1st workable adding machine
1887
 Artur Rubenstein,Polish/American concert pianist
1910
 John Banner,Austrian born actor. His best known TV role 'Sgt Schultz' as the befuddled guard in CBS sitcom 'Hogan's Heroes'  '65-'71 which was set in a Nazi POW prison camp during WWII
1912
 Jackson Pollock U.S. expressionist painter
1936
 Alan Alda- actor//director,best known for playing 'Hawkeye Pierce' in long running CBS sitcom "M*A*S*H  '72-'83. He co wrote 13 episodes ,directed 31 of them
1968
 Sarah MCLachlan, Canadian singer/songwriter'I  Will Remember You"
Deaths:
1547
 Henry VIII King of England {1509-47}  55
1939
 W.B Yeats, Irish poet 73
1996
 Jerry Siegel, comic book writer 'Superman' 81
2016
 Paul Kanter,singer/guitarist with rock group 'Jefferson Airplane' 74


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 29th
1845
 Edgar Allan Poe's poem' The Raven' is 1st published in NYC newspaper, The Evening Mirror
1886
automobile engineer/inventor,Karl Benz patents 'Benz-Patent Motorwagon,world's 1st automobile with burning motor
1924
 ice cream cone rolling machine patent by Carl Taylor in Cleveland,Ohio
1978
 Sweden becomes 1st country to ban aerosol sprays due to the harmful effect on ozone layer
2006
 U.S. Postal Service releases 39 cent stamp featuring,Hattie McDaniel in the dress she wore to the Academy Awards. She became the 1st African-Amercian actress to win best supp actress Oscar for her role in 'Gone With The Wind'


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 29th Birthdays:
1737
 Thomas Paine English/American essayist"Common Sense,Age of Reason"
1860
Anton Chekhov, Russian playwright'The Cherry Orchard"
1917
John Raitt- stage/screen actor/singer'Pajama Game',Carousel",his daughter is singer, Bonnie Raitt
1960
Greg Louganis Olympic gold medal winner in 3 meter/10 meter spring board diving
Deaths:
1956
H.L Mencken- essayist 56
1963
 Robert Frost- U.S. poet 88
1980
 Jimmy Durante- actor/comedian 86
2015
 Colleen McCullough novelist"Tim,"The Thornbirds" 77
2019
James Ingram- r&b singer/songwriter 'Somewhere Out There,Just Once' 66


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 30th

1982 The first computer virus is released “into the wild”*
Elk Cloner was created by 15-year-old Richard Skrenta as a practical joke.
*
1972 On “Bloody Sunday”, British troops kill 13 unarmed protesters*
It was one of the most significant events of the Northern Ireland conflict.

*1969 The Beatles give their last public performance*
The concert was played on the rooftop of the Apple Corps building at 3 Savile Row in London.
*
1945 9,400 people die in the deadliest maritime disaster in history*
The “Wilhelm Gustloff” was sunk by a Soviet submarine during World War II.

*1933 Adolf Hitler becomes Chancellor of Germany*
The “Machtergreifung” marked the end of the Weimar Republic and the beginning of the “Third Reich”.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 30th   *

1951 Phil Collins
English singer-songwriter, producer, actor

1941 Dick Cheney
American politician, 46th Vice President of the United States

1937 Vanessa Redgrave
English actress

1882 Franklin D. Roosevelt
American politician, 32nd President of the United States

1852 Ion Luca Caragiale
Romanian playwright, poet

*Deaths On This Day, January 30th *

2001 Johnnie Johnson
English pilot

1963 Francis Poulenc
French composer

1951 Ferdinand Porsche
Austrian/German engineer, businessman, founded Porsche

1948 Orville Wright
American aviation pioneer

1649 Charles I of England


----------



## moviequeen1

1873
Jules Verne's novel'Around the World in 80 Days' is published in France
1931
romantic,silent movie' City of Lights' directed&starring Charlie Chaplin is released. The story of a man's love for a blind flower girl{Viriginia Cherill} 
1975
inventor, Erno Rubik applies for patent to his 'Magic Cube'. He  added a different color to the 6 sided cube,name was later changed to 'Rubik's Cube"


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 30th Birthdays:
1912
Barbara Tuschman-historian/writer 'Guns of August'
1922
Dick Martin- actor/comedian 'Rowan&Martin's Laugh In"
1930
Gene Hackman,-actor 2 time Academy Award winner, 'The French Connection' '71- Best Actor, 'Unforgiven" '92 Best Supp Actor
1937
Boris Spassky- Russian world chess champion '69-'72
1974
Christian Bale- British actor' Empire of the Sun', Batman Begins, American Psycho
Deaths:
1836
 Betsy Ross- U.S. seamstress, widely credited for making 1st American flag 84
1948
 Orville Wright- U.S. aviation pioneer 76
1982
 Stanley Holloway- British comedian/actor'My Fair Lady"  91
2011
John Barry-British film composer'Born Free, Out of Africa,Dances with Wolves'  80


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> 2014 Pete Seeger
> American singer-songwriter, guitarist


One of my favorites.

I met him once, saw him and Arlo Guthrie live and afterwards they stayed and spoke with the audience.  Nice guys.  It was in the mid 90s and Pete was showing his age, about half way through the show he said his back was hurting and he was going to lay down for a while.  And he did right on stage.  Arlo carried the show for a while, than Pete got back up and continued.


----------



## Tish

Alligatorob said:


> One of my favorites.
> 
> I met him once, saw him and Arlo Guthrie live and afterwards they stayed and spoke with the audience.  Nice guys.  It was in the mid 90s and Pete was showing his age, about half way through the show he said his back was hurting and he was going to lay down for a while.  And he did right on stage.  Arlo carried the show for a while, than Pete got back up and continued.


Wow, that is one interesting story.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History January 31st

2011 Myanmar's first elected parliament in half a century convenes*
The event underlined a general move towards democracy in the country.
*
2000 Alaska Airlines flight 261 crashes into the sea*
The MD-83 experienced horizontal stabilizer problems before descending into the Pacific Ocean, killing all 88 onboard.
*
1996 A suicide bombing in Sri Lanka kills 91 people*
Separatist Tamil Tigers detonated a truck loaded with explosives in front of the central bank in Colombo.
*
1961 Ham the Chimp travels into outer space*
The chimpanzee survived the US Mercury Program test flight with just a bruised nose.
*
1865 The 13th Amendment to the U.S. Constitution is passed*
The Amendment, which officially abolished slavery, was adopted on December 6, 1865.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, January 31st   *

1982 Elena Paparizou
Greek/Swedish singer-songwriter

1975 Preity Zinta
Indian actress

1937 Philip Glass
American composer

1919 Jackie Robinson
American baseball player

1797 Franz Schubert
Austrian composer

*Deaths On This Day, January 31st *

1969 Meher Baba
Indian mystic

1956 A. A. Milne
English author

1954 Edwin Armstrong
American engineer invented FM radio

1888 John Bosco
Italian priest, educator

1606 Guy Fawkes
English soldier, planned the Gunpowder Plot


----------



## moviequeen1

1865
U.S. Congress passes 13th Amendment,abolishing slavery in America 121-24
1923
 The 1st penalty-free hockey game in NHL history happened with Montreal Candiens defeated Hamilton Tiger Cats in Montreal, 5-4
1928
 3 M Company 1st to market  "Scotch Tape'
1961
movie' The Misfits' directed by John Huston is released with all star cast, Marilyn Monroe, Clark Gable,Montgomery Clift, Thelma Ritter,Eli Wallach,Kevin McCarthy. The story of a divorcee{Monroe} and her brooding cowboy friends. This was the last movie for both Monroe&Gable made.He died days after completing the movie, she died in '62
2006
 U.S. Supreme Court justice, Sandra Day O'Connor retires, was replaced by Samuel Alito


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 31st Birthdays:
1797
 Franz Schubert- Austrian classical composer
1865
Henri Derange- French cyclist,founder of' Tour de France' bile race
1915
 Thomas Merton- Catholic writer/Trappist monk "7 Story Mountain'
1931
 Ernie Banks' U.S. baseball player/Hall of Famer known as 'Mr Cub' spent his entire 19 yrs with Chicago Cubs
1937
Suzanne Pleshette- actress best known for playing Bob Newhart's wife' Emily' in  CBS sitcom'Bob Newhart Show
Deaths:
1945
 Edwin Armstrong- U.S radio inventor{FM}  56
1956
 AA Milne -British novelist'Winne The Pooh' books  74
1974
 Samuel Goldwyn, Hollywood mogul{MGM} 91
1985
 Barbara Cowsill-singer/mother in family singing group'The Cowsills' 56
1995
 George Abbott- theatre producer/film director "Damn Yankees, Pajama Game' 107


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 1st

2003 Space Shuttle Columbia disintegrates on its way back to Earth*
All 7 astronauts were killed in the disaster.
*
1979 Ayatollah Khomeini returns to Iran after 15 years in exile*
His triumphant return marked the beginning of the Iranian Revolution.
*
1968 Eddie Adams takes one of the Vietnam War's best-known pictures*
The image of the execution of a Vietcong officer in Saigon helped build opposition to the war.

*1960 Four black students start the Greensboro sit-ins*
Their refusal to leave a “whites only” lunch counter was a milestone in the fight against racial segregation in the United States.

*1884 The first fascicle of the “Oxford English Dictionary” is published*


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 1st   *

1946 Elisabeth Sladen
English actress

1931 Boris Yeltsin
Russian politician, 1st President of Russia

1901 Clark Gable
American actor

1894 John Ford
American director

1552 Edward Coke
English judge, politician

*Deaths On This Day, February 1st *

2002 Hildegard Knef
German actress

1981 Geirr Tveitt
Norwegian composer

1976 Werner Heisenberg
German physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

1966 Buster Keaton
American actor, director, producer

1851 Mary Shelley
English author


----------



## Pam

1sst February

1327 Fourteen year old Edward III was crowned King of England, but the country was ruled by his mother Queen Isabella and her lover Roger Mortimer.

1587 Under pressure from her Council, Queen Elizabeth I of England signed the warrant authorising the execution of Mary Queen of Scots.

1709 Scotsman Alexander Selkirk was rescued from an uninhabited desert island (Mas à Tierra, off the coast of Chile), inspiring the book Robinson Crusoe by Daniel Defoe.

1884 The first volume (A to Ant) of the Oxford English Dictionary was published. James Murray was its most famous editor but he had only reached the letter T after working 44 hours per week for 35 years, so hundreds of people sent in their own contributions.

1974 Escaped Great Train Robber Ronald Biggs was arrested by Brazilian police in Rio. He escaped extradition because he was the father of a child by his Brazilian girlfriend.


----------



## moviequeen1

1843
oldest continous writer of insurance in America,Mutual life Insurance Company of NY{MONY} opens
1893
 Thomas Edison completes world's 1st movie studio in West Orange, NJ
1959
 RCA releases 1st 45 rpm single record
1972
the 1st scientific hand held calculator by Hewitt-Packard debuts, cost $395
1978
 abolitionist, Harriet Tubman is 1st African American woman to be honored on a U.S. postage stamp


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 1st Birthdays:
1895
 John Ford- film director 'Stagecoach,Quiet Man'
1901
 Clark Gable- film actor, 'It Happened One Night, Gone with the Wind'. His only Oscar,Best Actor in 'It Happened One Night'
1937
 Don Everly,guiartist/singer with his brother,Phil 'The Everly Brothers'
1954
 Bill Mumy- actor,he played' Will Robinson' in TV show 'Lost In Space"
1969
 Joshua Redman, jazz saxophonist/composer
Deaths:
1851
 Mary Shelley- British novelist' Frankenstein'  53
1944
 Piet Mondrian- Dutch abstract painter 71
1966
 Buster Keaton- actor/comedian 70
2007
Gian Carlo Menotti- Italian pianist/composer 'Amahl&The Night Visitors'  95
2014
 Maximillan Schell - Swiss/Austrian film actor 83
2018
Dennis Edwards- lead singer of r&b group 'The Temptations'  74


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 2nd

1990 The South African Apartheid system of racial segregation begins to disintegrate*
President de Klerk announced the unbanning of the African Nation Congress (ANC) and his intentions to release Nelson Mandela.

*1943 The Battle of Stalingrad comes to an end as the Axis Powers surrender*
Germany's defeat marked a turning point in World War II.

*1925 20 mushers embark on a journey to transport medicine to Nome, Alaska, inspiring the Iditarod Race*
The Iditarod is the world's longest and most challenging dog sled race.
*
1922 “Ulysses” by James Joyce is published*
The novel is considered one of the most important works of modernist literature.

*1852 The first public flushing toilet is opened in London*
Using the “Public Waiting Room” at 95 Fleet Street cost 2 pence.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 2nd   *

1977 Shakira
Colombian singer-songwriter, producer, actress

1963 Eva Cassidy
American singer, guitarist

1926 Valéry Giscard d'Estaing
French politician, 20th President of France

1905 Ayn Rand
Russian/American author, philosopher

1882 James Joyce
Irish author

*Deaths On This Day, February 2nd *

1996 Gene Kelly
American dancer, actor

1979 Sid Vicious
English singer, bass player

1972 Natalie Clifford Barney
American poet, playwright

1970 Bertrand Russell, 3rd Earl Russell
English mathematician, historian, philosopher, Nobel Prize laureate

1945 Carl Friedrich Goerdeler
German politician


----------



## moviequeen1

1709
 British sailor, Alexander Selkirk who had been stranded on desert island for 5 yrs was recused by William Damper. His story was inspiration for' Robinson Crusoe'
1848
The Treaty of Guadlaupe Hidalgo ended Mexican-American War. U. S. acquires Texas, Calif,  New Mexico, Arizona for $15 mil
1892
 the bottle cap patent by William Painter
1940
 Frank Sinatra makes his singing debut with Tommy Dorsey Orchestra in Indianopolis
1974
 Barbra Striesand's 1st single' The Way We Were' from the soundtrack of the movie is released. The song  co-written by Alan&Marilyn Bergman, Marvin Hamlisch
2019
 more than 40 mummies from  323-30 BC were found at an archeologist burial site at Tuna el-Gebel south of Cairo, Egypt


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 2 Birthdays:
1882
 James Joyce- Scottish poet/novelist 'Dubliners, Ulysess,Finnigan"s Wake'
1895
George 'Papa Bear' Halas,NFL football coach/owner of Chicago Bears
1905
 Ayn Rand- Russian/American novelist "Atlas Shrugged, The Fountainhead"
1923
James Dickey- novelist "Deliverance'
1942
 Graham Nash-British singer, "The Hollies,"Crosby, Stills, Nash &Young'
1954
 Christie Brinkley- model /actress  ex wife #2 of singer Billy Joel
Deaths:
1969
Boris Karloff- British actor "The Mummy,Frankenstein" 81
1987
 Alistar McLean-Scottish novelist' Guns of Navarone'  54
1992
 Bert Parks-,original host of 'Miss America Pageant"  77
1995
 Fred Perry- British tennis player who won 8 Grand Slam titles, 6 doubles titles 85
1996
 Gene Kelly- actor/ singer/dancer  'An American In Paris,On The Town'  83
2014
 Phillip Seymour Hoffman- actor "Twister,Capote,Moneyball'  46


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 3rd

1998 20 people die in the Cavalese cable car disaster*
The wings of a low-flying U.S. military aircraft cut the aerial tramway's cables, causing the cabin to plunge 80 meters.

*1989 Paraguay's dictator, Alfredo Stroessner, is overthrown*
Stroessner had come to power in 1954 with a military coup.
*
1972 The deadliest snowstorm in history kills 4000*
The Iran Blizzard lasted a week and left whole villages without survivors.

*1969 Yasser Arafat becomes the leader of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO)*
Even after his death in 2011, Arafat remained a highly controversial figure, many Arabs praising him as a freedom fighter while many Israelis denouncing him as a terrorist.
*
1966 Luna 9 touches down on the Moon*
The unmanned Soviet spacecraft was the first to achieve a soft landing there.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 3rd *

1935 Johnny "Guitar" Watson
American singer, guitarist

1927 Kenneth Anger
American actor, director, author

1874 Gertrude Stein
American poet, art collector

1830 Robert Gascoyne-Cecil, 3rd Marquess of Salisbury
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1809 Felix Mendelssohn
German pianist, composer, conductor

*Deaths On This Day, February 3rd *
1985 Frank Oppenheimer
American physicist

1961 Anna May Wong
American actress

1924 Woodrow Wilson
American politician, 28th President of the United States, Nobel Prize laureate

1820 Gia Long
Vietnamese Emperor

1468 Johannes Gutenberg
German publisher invented the Printing press


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> 1972
> the 1st scientific hand held calculator by Hewitt-Packard debuts, cost $395


I bought one of those, an HP-35 I think.  It was my first extravagant purchase.  An amazing device, it did more than add and subtract, but not a lot.  It was however banned from use in class.


moviequeen1 said:


> 1848
> The Treaty of Guadlaupe Hidalgo ended Mexican-American War. U. S. acquires Texas, Calif, New Mexico, Arizona for $15 mil


Actually it did not include Texas, that happened earlier, but it did set the Rio Grande as the Texas/Mexico border.  The Republic of Texas declared its independence from Mexico in 1836 and was annexed by the US as a state in 1846. Texas got its independence from Mexico after defeating the Mexican Army at San Jacinto in 1836.  However the 1836 treaty between Texas and Mexico was never ratified by the Mexican government.  The Republic of Texas was recognized as independent of Mexico by the US, the UK and a few other European countries before the Mexican-American war.

California also declared its independence earlier, in 1846 but it was not settled until this treaty.  Also a part of southern Arizona and a small part of New Mexico did not become part of the US until 1854.

All in all there is a reasonable argument that the whole Mexican-America war and the treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo were pretty unfair to Mexico.  But that's ancient history now...


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 3rd
1876
 Albert Spaulding invests $800 to start sports company which manufactured the 1st offical, baseball,golf ball, tennis ball & football
1959
a plane crash near Clear Lake, Iowa takes the lives of musicians, Buddy Holley, Ritchie Valens, JP Richardson and the pilot. Its known as 'The Day The Music Died"
1986
Pixar Animation Studios is spun off from Lucasfilm,Ltd as an independent film production studio. They release 'Toy Story,The Incredibles' film franchises


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 3rd Birthdays:
1480
Ferdinad Magellan- Portuguese explorer
1809
 Felix Mendelsson- German classical composer
1894
 Norman Rockwell- U. S. artist/illustrator who did the covers of magazine Saturday Evening Post
1945
 Bob Greise- retired NFL QB of the Miami Dolphins
1956
 Nathan Lane- Broadway/movie actor, 'The Producers','The Lion King'
Deaths:
1468
 Johannes Gutenberg- German inventor of movable printing press 70
1975
 William D. Coolidge- U.S. physicist/inventor of modern day Xray tube 101
1991
 Nancy Kulp- actress, best known TV role' Jane Hathaway' in CBS sitcom'The Beverly Hillbillies' '62-'71 69
1996
Audrey Meadows-actress ,best known TV role'Alice Krameden' in 'The Honeymooners '56-'71  69


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 4th

2004 Facebook is founded*
The social networking service currently has over 1 billion active users.

*1948 Ceylon (Sri Lanka) proclaims independence within the British Commonwealth*
Since the 16th century, the island had been colonized by Portugal, the Netherlands, and Great Britain.

*1861 The Confederate States of America are established*
6 slave states met in Montgomery, Alabama to form the Confederacy, which lasted only until 1865.

*1859 German archeologist Constantin von Tischendorf discovers the Codex Sinaiticus*
The “Sinai Bible”, a handwritten copy of the Greek Bible, is considered a great historical treasure.
*
1789 George Washington is elected as first President of the United States*
Washington took office on April 30, 1789.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 4th   *

1948 Alice Cooper
American singer-songwriter, actor

1913 Rosa Parks
American activist

1906 Dietrich Bonhoeffer
German pastor, theologian

1902 Charles Lindbergh
American pilot, activist

1746 Tadeusz Kościuszko
Polish/American general

*Deaths On This Day, February 4th *

2006 Betty Friedan
American author, activist

2001 Iannis Xenakis
Greek/French composer, engineer, theorist

1987 Liberace
American singer, pianist, actor

1987 Meena Keshwar Kamal
Afghan activist founded the Revolutionary Association of the Women of Afghanistan

1894 Adolphe Sax
Belgian musician invented the saxophone


----------



## moviequeen1

1824
JW Goodrich introduces rubber galoshes to public
1932
 The III Winter Olympic Games is held in Lake Placid, NY. The next time the town hosts the Winter Olympic games was in 1980
1941
 United Service Organization{USO} is founded,nation's leading org to serve men&women in the military&their families
1970
movie' Patton' directed by  Franklin Schaffer is released,screen bio of WWII  General,George Patton.His temper often interfered with his command during WWII. George C. Scott in lead role, Karl Malden as Gen Omar Bradley. The movie won 7 Oscars inc best picture,actor{Scott refused the award},screenplay{Francis Ford Coppola& Edmund North}
1980
Studio 54, iconic  Manhattan disco club, has its last party with over 2,000 people in attendance.Diana Ross, Liza Minnelli gave performances. The co-founders Steve Rubell& Ian Schrager went to prison the next day for tax evasion
2004
 Mark Zuckerberg founded social platform'Facebook' in his Harvard Univ dorm room


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 4th Birthdays:
1895
 Nigel Bruce- British actor 'Rebecca,Sherlock Holmes"
1902
 Charles Lindberg- U.S aviator, 1st to fly across Atlantic Ocean
1913
 Rosa Parks- civil rights activist,who refused to give up her seat  on a bus to a white passenger
1923
 Conrad Bain- actor best known TV role' Philip Drummond" NBC sitcom 'Different Strokes" '78-'86
1948
 Alice Cooper- singer/songwriter "School's Out"
Deaths:
1966
 Gilbert H. Grosvenor, geologist, 1st editor at National Geographic Society 90
1983
 Karen Carpenter- pop singer/drummer 'Rainy Days&Mondays',We've Only Just Begun" 32
1987
 Liberace- pianist 67
2005
 Ossie Davis- actor/ civil rights activist 'Purlie,Do The Right Thing' 87
2016
 Maurice White- singer/ songwriter, of r&b group 'Earth,Wind&Fire' 74


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 5th

1924 The Greenwich Time Signal is broadcast for the first time*
The “BBC pips” are 5 short and 1 long tone that is broadcast by many BBC radio stations to mark the precise start of the hour.

*1919 United Artists is founded*
Charlie Chaplin was one of the film studio's founders.
*
1909 The world's first synthetic plastic is developed*
Belgian chemist Leo Baekeland announced his invention of Bakelite at a meeting of the American Chemical Society that day.
*
1869 The biggest gold nugget in history is found*
The “Welcome Stranger” was found at Moliagul in Australia and had a calculated refined weight of 71.081 kg.

*1852 The Hermitage Museum in Saint Petersburg opens to the public*
It is one of the world's largest and oldest museums and was originally founded in 1764.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 5th   *

1985 Cristiano Ronaldo
Portuguese footballer

1969 Michael Sheen
Welsh actor

1900 Adlai Stevenson
American politician, 31st Governor of Illinois

1878 André Citroën
French engineer, businessman, founded Citroën

1840 John Boyd Dunlop
Scottish businessman, co-founded Dunlop Rubber

*Deaths On This Day, February 5th *

2010 Harry Schwarz
German/South African lawyer, politician, diplomat, 13th South African Ambassador to the United States

2008 Maharishi Mahesh Yogi
Indian guru

1993 Joseph L. Mankiewicz
American director, screenwriter, producer

1938 Hans Litten
German jurist

1881 Thomas Carlyle
Scottish historian


----------



## moviequeen1

1803
English explorer George Bass & crew set sail from  Sydney,Australia to Tahiti-Chile never seen again
1900
 United States and Great Britian sign treaty for the Panama Canal
1919
Hollywood film studio, United Artists is founded by  actors, Charlie Chaplin,Douglas Fairbanks, actress Mary Pickford, film director, DW Griffith
1948
 18 yr old, Dick Button becomes the 1st U.S men's skater to win gold medal at St Mortiz Olympic games, 1st to complete a double axel in competiton. He would retain his title in 1952
1971
 Apollo 14,3rd manned moon expedition with astronauts, Alan Shepard, Edward Mitchell. They spent 4hrs walking on the moon


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 5th Birthdays:
1878
 Andre Citroen-French automobile pioneer
1906
 John Carradine- actor 'Grapes of Wrath,Stagecoach"
1919
 Red Buttons- actor/comedian/singer  He won best supp actor Oscar for his role in movie'Sayonara '57
1934
 Hank Aaron- Hall of Fame baseball player who played right field for Milwaukee Brewers, Atlanta Braves, hit 755 home runs
1943
 Nolan Busnell-businessman/founder of Atari games
1964
 Laura Linney- actress on stage/movies "The Truman Show,Mystic River'
 Deaths:
1969
 Thelma Ritter- actress 'All About Eve, Pillow Talk" 63
1981
Ella Grasso, Governor of Conn '75-'80 61
1989
 Joe Raposa- composer/ songwriter for PBS show' Sesame Street'' Sing, Being Green' 51
1993
 Joseph Mankiewicz- writer/film director 'All About Eve' 50,won Oscar for directing 83
2021
 Christopher Plummer- actor 'Sound of Music, Beginners, Knives Out' In 2012 he became the oldest actor to win Best Supporting Oscar for 'Beginners at age 82  91


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 6th

1996 The crash of a Boeing 757 aircraft leaves no survivors*
Birgenair Flight 301 was the worst accident involving this type of aircraft.

*1989 The Round Table Talks start in Poland*
The negotiations between the Polish government and the trade union Solidarność, or Solidarity in English, marked the beginning of the end of communism in Eastern Europe.
*
1959 The first microchip is patented*
For his invention of the integrated circuit, Jack Kilby was awarded the 2000 Nobel Prize in Physics.
*
1952 Elizabeth II becomes Queen of the United Kingdom*
She succeeded her father, George VI, who died that day.
*
1840 New Zealand becomes a British colony*
While the Treaty of Waitangi is generally celebrated as the country's founding document, many Māori claims they were deceived and unwittingly stripped of their right to govern the country.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 6th   *

1950 Natalie Cole
American singer-songwriter, actress

1945 Bob Marley
Jamaican/American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1911 Ronald Reagan
American actor, politician, 40th President of the United States

1895 Babe Ruth
American baseball player

1665 Anne, Queen of Great Britain

*Deaths On This Day, February 6th *

2011 Gary Moore
Irish singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

2007 Frankie Laine
American singer-songwriter, actor

1999 Don Dunstan
Australian politician, 35th Premier of South Australia

1918 Gustav Klimt
Austrian painter, graphic artist

1804 Joseph Priestley
English chemist, minister, philosopher


----------



## moviequeen1

1918
 Great Britian grants women 30 & older the right to vote
1935
 Monopoly game board goes on sale for the 1st time ,cost $2
1983
 The trail of former Gestapo chief, Klaus Barbie begins in France for war crimes committed during WWII After an 8 week trial, jury took 6 hrs to convict him. He was sentenced to lived in prision. He died there in 1991 age 77
2018
 Elon Musk's Space X Company launches 'Falcon Heavy' world's most powerful rocket


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 6th Birthdays:
1756
 Aaron Burr,3rd U. S Vice President,killed Alexander Hamilton in a pistol duel
1895
 Babe Ruth- Hall of Fame baseball slugger
1911
 Ronald Reagan- actor, 40th U. S. President '81-'89
1939
Mike Farrell- actor best known TV role 'BJ Hunnicut' in CBS show 'M*A*S* H '72-'83. He replaced Wayne Rogers' Trapper John' who left the show in '75 in contract dispute
1950
 Natalie Cole- pop singer Miss You Like Crazy' daughter of singer, Nat King Cole
1964
 Gordon Downie- rock singer/songwriter in Canadian band' Tragically Hip'
Deaths
1918
 Gustav Klimit- Austrian painter 55
1952
George VI- King of England '36-'52 56
1976
Vincent Guarldi- U. S. jazz pianist/composer' Cast Your Fate to The Wind' wrote music for 'Peanuts TV specials 47
1993
 Arthur Ashe- tennis player won 3 Grand Slam titles 49
1998 Carl Wilson- singer/guitarist with' The Beach Boys' 51
2019
Rosemunde Pilcher- British writer,'The Shell Seekers' 94


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 7th

2009 The Black Saturday bushfires in Australia kill 173 people*
The fires were the worst natural disaster in Australian history.

*2005 Ellen MacArthur breaks the speed record for sailing solo around the world*
The journey took her 71 days, 14 hours, 18 minutes, and 33 seconds.

*1992 The European Union is established as the Maastricht Treaty is signed*
The treaty also defined a single European currency: the Euro.

*1986 Haiti's president, Jean-Claude “Baby Doc” Duvalier*
Flees the country, ending 28 years of family rule
On the same day 5 years later, the first democratically elected president, Jean-Bertrand Aristide, was sworn in.

*1984 NASA astronauts take the first untethered spacewalk*
The photographs of Bruce McCandless and Robert L. Stewart hovering freely in space became some of the most iconic images of the 1980s.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 7th   *

1978 Ashton Kutcher
American model, actor, producer

1962 Eddie Izzard
Yemeni/English actor, comedian

1962 Garth Brooks
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1906 Oleg Antonov
Soviet aircraft designer founded the Antonov Aircraft Company

1812 Charles Dickens
English author


*Deaths On This Day, February 7th *

2015 Dean Smith
American basketball player, coach

1994 Witold Lutosławski
Polish composer, conductor

1986 Cheikh Anta Diop
Senegalese historian, anthropologist, physicist

1959 Nap Lajoie
American baseball player

1938 Harvey Samuel Firestone
American businessman, founded the Firestone Tire, Rubber Company


----------



## moviequeen1

1817
 Baltimore,Md becomes 1st U. S. city to be lit by gas street lamps
1944
Bing Crosby records'Swinging on A Star' for Decca Records.It won 'Best Original Song' Oscar from the movie' Going My Way' '44
1964
 The Beatles land at JFK international airport in NYC,their 1st tour of the U. S. 3,000 screaming fans nearly cause a riot when they stepped off the plane. Two days later,they appear on the' Ed Sullivan Show' with 73 million tuning in
1974
 movie' Blazing Saddles' directed by Mel Brooks is released. His funny parody of Westerns with an all star cast, Clevon Little, Harvey Korman, Gene Wilder,Madelyn Kahn,John Hillerman
2018
 DNA analysis of 'Chedder Man' UK's oldest complete skelton shows he had dark skin,blue eyes


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 7th Birthdays:
1478
 Sir Thomas More- English statesman/author
1804
John Deere- blacksmith/manufacturer founded Deere&Company
1812
 Charles Dickens- English writer'A Tale of Two Cities, Oliver Twist, "Christmas Carol'
1867
Laura Ingalls Wilder-author' A Little House on the Prariee'
1932
 Gay Talese-author' Honor Thy Father'
1962
 Garth Brooks- country western singer/songwriter
Deaths:
1871
 Henry Steinway- Polish/American piano manufactuer'Steinway&Sons" 73
1985
Matt Monro- English pop singer'Softly As I leave You" 54
2001
Dale Evans-singer/ actress, wife of Roy Rogers 88
2019
Albert Finney- British actor 'Tom Jones, Two For The Road,Erin Brockivch,'Annie"  82


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 8th

1971 The NASDAQ holds its first trading day*
The National Association of Securities Dealers Automated Quotations was the world's first electronic stock exchange.

*1960 The first 8 stars are added to the Hollywood Walk of Fame*
More than 2400 five-pointed stars have since been embedded in the sidewalks of Hollywood Boulevard and Vine Street to honor stars of the entertainment industry.

*1950 The Stasi, East Germany's notorious secret police, is established*
The “Staatssicherheit”, which was dissolved in 1990, is considered one of the most repressive intelligence agencies in the world.
*
1910 The Boy Scouts of America is founded*
3 years earlier, British General Robert Baden-Powell had founded the Scout movement in England.
*
1879 Sandford Fleming proposes the use of time zones*
The later introduction of Universal Standard Time, which is based on time zones, revolutionized timekeeping.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 8th   *

1941 Nick Nolte
American actor

1932 John Williams
American pianist, composer, conductor

1931 James Dean
American actor

1925 Jack Lemmon
American actor, singer, director

1828 Jules Verne
French author


*Deaths On This Day, February 8th *

2007 Ian Stevenson
American biochemist

2007 Anna Nicole Smith
American model, actress

1998 Enoch Powell
British politician

1957 John von Neumann
Hungarian/American mathematician

1587 Mary, Queen of Scots


----------



## Pam

8th February

1587 After 19 years imprisonment, Mary Queen of Scots was beheaded for treason at Fotheringhay Castle, Northamptonshire. She had been implicated in the Babington Plot to murder her cousin, Queen Elizabeth I.

1601 Robert Devereux, the 2nd Earl of Essex, rebelled against Queen Elizabeth I. The revolt was quickly crushed. Essex was found guilty of treason and was beheaded on Tower Green on 25th February 1601, becoming the last person to be beheaded in the Tower of London.

1855 The 'Devil's Footprints' mysteriously appeared in southern Devon when trails of hoof-like marks appeared overnight in the snow. Estimates of the total distance covered by the prints ranged from 40 to 100 miles. Houses, rivers, haystacks and other obstacles were allegedly travelled straight over, and the footprints appeared on the tops of snow-covered roofs and high walls, as well as leading up to and exiting various drain pipes with a diameter as small as 4 inches.

1972 The Albert Hall management cancelled a Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention concert because of the ‘obscene lyrics’ of one of their songs. Fans demonstrated outside the hall.


----------



## moviequeen1

1802
Simon Willard patents the banjo clock
1898
John Ames Sherman patents the 1st envelope folding&gumming machine
1918
 debut of 'Stars&Stripes' weekly U.S. Armed Forces newspaper
1983
 stallion &Derby winner, Shergar is kidnapped in Ireland,never seen again. It caused Lloyd's of London to payout $10.6 million insurance


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 8th Birthdays:
1828
Jules Verne- novelist'Around The World in 80 Days"
1894
Billy Bishop- Canadian WWI flying ace
1925
Jack Lemmon- actor, "Days of Wine&Roses, "Save The Tiger', Mister Roberts,"The China Syndrome,Grumpy Old Men.A 2 time Oscar winner,best supp actor'Mister Roberts' '56, Best Actor 'Save The Tiger' '74 
1932
 John Williams- film composer of well known movie scores "Jaws, ET,Jurrasic Park, Indian Jones, Star Wars, Saving Private Ryan,Harry Potter,has won 5 Academy Awards "Fiddler on The Roof Jaws, Star Wars ET, Schindler's List.' 
1955
John Grisham- novelist, 'The Firm,The Client, A Time to Kill, Pelican Brief
Deaths:
 1725
 Peter The Great -Russian Tsar 1682-1725  52
1956
 Connie Mack- baseball hall of famer,catcher/manager/owner 93
1990
Del Shannon singer/songwriter- 'Runaway' 55
2020
Robert Conrad- TV actor' Wild, Wild West, Baa,Baa Black Sheep 84


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 9th

1996 The Irish paramilitary organization IRA ends an 18-month ceasefire by exploding a large bomb in London*
The explosion in London's Canary Wharf left 2 people dead and 39 injured.

*1969 The Boeing 747 flies for the first time*
The “Jumbo Jet” was the world's largest passenger aircraft at the time.
*
1964 The Beatles embark on their first tour in the United States*
Their appearance in the Ed Sullivan Show marked the beginning of the “British Invasion”
*
1959 The world's first intercontinental ballistic missile becomes operational in the USSR*
The Soviet R-7 Semyorka missile had a range of 8800 km (5500 mi).
*
1950 U.S. Senator Joseph McCarthy launches his anti-communist campaign*
On this day, McCarthy accused the U.S. State Department of being infiltrated by communists.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 9   *

1987 Magdalena Neuner
German biathlete

1942 Carole King
American singer-songwriter, pianist

1932 Gerhard Richter
German painter

1846 Wilhelm Maybach
German businessman founded Maybach

1737 Thomas Paine
English/American theorist, author


*Deaths On This Day, February 9th *

1981 Bill Haley
American singer-songwriter, musician

1957 Miklós Horthy
Hungarian Admiral, regent

1881 Fyodor Dostoyevsky
Russian author

1857 Dionysios Solomos
Greek poet

967 Sayf al-Dawla
Emir of Aleppo


----------



## Pam

10th February

1540 The first recorded horse racing meeting in Britain; held at the Roodeye Field, Chester. 

1649 The funeral of the executed King Charles I. His personal dignity during his trial and execution had won him much sympathy and he was laid to rest at Windsor rather than Westminster Abbey to avoid the possibility of public disorder at his funeral.

1942 World War Two: Soap rationing began in Britain.

1945 World War II: The Battle of the Atlantic – HMS Venturer sank U-864 off the coast of Fedje, Norway, in a rare instance of submarine-to-submarine combat.

2015 Seven straw houses went on sale at Shirehampton - Bristol, clad in brick to fit in with the surroundings. Declared to be safe from 'huffing and puffing' the prefabricated timber walls, filled with straw bales were said to be 90% cheaper in terms of heating costs than traditional brick houses.


----------



## moviequeen1

1870
U. S. Army establishes National Weather Service
1955
 U. S federations of trade unions merge to form AFL/CIO: American Federation of Labor &Congress of Industrial Organizations. Their purpose is to improve lives of working people
1997
 Fox's animated series'The Simpson's' aired its 167th episode,,longest running TV show today. It debuted on Dec 17th, 1989


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 9th Birthdays:
1891
 Ronald Colman-British actor, 'Tale of Two Cities"
1914
Bill Veek- Major League Baseball owner/promoter of Milwaukee Brewers,Chicago White Sox,Cleveland Indians
1928
Roger Mudd -news anchor for both NBC Evening News,CBS Evening News
1942
 Carole King- Grammy award winning singer/songwriter, 'Up On The Roof, One Fine Day,You've Got a Friend'
1960
Peggy Whitson-1st U. S female astronaut to command the International Space Station,holds record for most days in space 665
Deaths:
1881
Fydor Dostoyevsky- Russian novelist,"Crime&Punishment' 59
1951
Eddy Duchin- pianist/bandleader 41
1969
George' 'Gabby' Hayes -character actor seen in movie westerns  83
1973
Max Yasgur- dairy farmer/owner of Woodstock Festival site in Bethel,NY 53
1981
Bill Haley- singer with'BillHaley&Comets'  Rock Around the Clock', dubbed as 'father of rock n roll' 55
2018
John Gavin- actor "Psycho,Imitation of Life ' was U.S. ambassador to Mexico'81-'86  86


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 10th

2009 Two satellites collide in space*
Both the U.S. satellite “Iridium 33” and the Russian “Kosmos 2251” were destroyed in the accident.

*1996 Deep Blue becomes the first computer to win a chess game* *against a reigning world champion*
Despite his defeat in the first game, Russian world champion Garry Kasparov proceeded to win the match by 4-2 games.

*1964 Bob Dylan's album “The Times They Are A-Changin'” is released*
The title track is one of Dylan's best-known songs.

*1964 An aircraft carrier collides with a destroyer in Australia, killing 82*
Destroyer HMAS Voyager sailed under aircraft carrier HMAS Melbourn's bow, was cut in half, and sank.
*
1962 Francis Gary Powers, a U.S. spy captured by the Soviet Union, is released*
Powers was exchanged for captured Soviet spy, Rudolf Ivanovich Abel.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 10th   *

1929 Jerry Goldsmith
American composer, conductor

1898 Bertolt Brecht
German author

1894 Harold Macmillan
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1890 Boris Pasternak
Russian author, poet, Nobel Prize laureate

1744 William Cornwallis
English Admiral

*Deaths On This Day, February 10th *

2005 Arthur Miller
American playwright

1932 Edgar Wallace
English journalist, author, playwright

1923 Wilhelm Röntgen
German physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

1837 Alexander Pushkin
Russian author, poet

1755 Montesquieu
French philosopher


----------



## Pam

10th February

1306 In front of the high altar of Greyfriars Church in Dumfries, Robert the Bruce murdered John Comyn, his leading political rival, sparking revolution in the Scottish Wars of Independence. 

1355 The St. Scholastica's Day Riots began in Oxford when University students clashed with townspeople in a three-day street battle, following a dispute about beer in The Swindlestock Tavern. 64 students were killed and 30 locals. The dispute was settled in favour of the university with a special charter.

1567 An explosion destroyed the Kirk o' Field house in Edinburgh, Scotland. The second husband of Mary, Queen of Scots, (Lord Darnly) was found strangled, in what many believe to be an assassination.

1840 Queen Victoria and Prince Albert of Saxe-Coburg-Gotha, both aged 20, were married in St James' Palace, London.

1906 Britain's first modern & largest battleship, HMS Dreadnought, was launched. It established the pattern of the turbine-powered, “all-big-gun” warship, a type that dominated the world's navies for the next 35 years.


----------



## moviequeen1

1855
U.S citizenship laws were changed,all children of U. S. citizens born abroad were granted U.S. citizenship
1863
1st fire extinguisher patent was granted to Alanson Crane in Virginia
1897
New York Times starts using slogan'All The News Fit To Print'
1942
Glenn Miller Orchestra is awarded 1st ever gold record for selling 1 million copies of their hit' Chattanoga Choo Choo"
1971
Carole King's 2nd album 'Tapestry" was # 1 on the music charts for 15 weeks.It was on Billboards 200 chart from '71-'11,it sold 25 million copies.It was longest for any female solo artist until Adele's '21 album surpassed her in 2017


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 10th Birthdays:
1890
Boris Pasternak-Russian novelist'Dr Zhivago"
1906
Lon Chaney,Jr-actor 'The Wolf man,Mice&Men"
1929
 Jerry Goldsmith-TV film/TV composer'The Twilight Zone, Planet of the Apes'
1930
Robert Wagner-actor' It Takes a Thief, Hart To Hart'
1939
 Roberta Flack- pop singer'The 1st Time Ever I Saw Your Face, Killing Me Softly with His Song'
1950
Mark Spitz- U.S swimmer  won record 7 gold medals at the 1972 Summer Olympic Games
Deaths:
1957
Laura Ingalls Wilder-novelist' Little House on the Prairie' 90
1992
Alex Haley- novelist' Roots' 70
2005
 Arthur Miller- U.S. playwright 'Death of a Salesman" 89
2008
Roy Schneider-actor "Jaws,The French Connection" 75
2014
Shirley Temple -former child actress/diplomat 85


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 11th

1990 Nelson Mandela is freed after 27 years as a political prisoner*
The anti-apartheid campaigner's release was a high point in South Africa's transition from apartheid to democracy.
*
1979 Ayatollah Khomeini seizes power in Iran*
A few days after Khomeini's triumphant return from French exile, the Iranian army steps aside, making way for the creation of an Islamic theocracy.

*1975 Margaret Thatcher becomes the first female leader of the British Conservative Party*
Thatcher won the general elections in 1979 and became Prime Minister of the United Kingdom.

*1938 The BBC broadcasts Karel Čapek's “R.U.R.”, the world's first science fiction TV program*
The Czech play whose abbreviated title stands for “Rossum's Universal Robots” introduced the word “robot” to the English language.

*1858 Bernadette Soubirous sees a vision of the Virgin Mary near Lourdes*
The small town in southern France became one of the most important Christian places of pilgrimage.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 11th   *

1969 Jennifer Aniston
American actress, director, producer

1964 Sarah Palin
American politician, 9th Governor of Alaska

1934 Manuel Noriega
Panamanian general, politician, Military Leader of Panama

1926 Leslie Nielsen
Canadian/American actor

1847 Thomas Edison
American businessmen, invented the light bulb, phonograph


*Deaths On This Day, February 11th *

2012 Whitney Houston
American singer, actress, producer, model

2010 Alexander McQueen
English fashion designer, founded

1978 James Bryant Conant
American chemist, academic, diplomat, 1st United States Ambassador to West Germany

1963 Sylvia Plath
American poet

1650 René Descartes
French philosopher, mathematician


----------



## Pam

11th February

1531 Henry VIII was recognized as supreme head of the Church of England.

1895 The lowest ever UK temperature of -27.2°C was recorded at Braemar in Aberdeenshire. This record was equalled, also at Braemar on 10th January 1982. Minus 27°C was also recorded at Altnaharra (Highland) on 30th December 1995.

1956 Two British spies, Guy Burgess and Donald Maclean, who had vanished in mysterious circumstances five years previously, re-appeared in the Soviet Union.

1971 Eighty-seven countries, including the UK, the United States and the USSR, sign the Seabed Treaty. It outlawed nuclear weapons on the ocean floor in international waters.


----------



## moviequeen1

1809
Robert Fulton patents commerical steamboat
1929
Vatican City,world's smallest country is made an enclave in Rome
1945
at the Yalta Conference,declaration of Europe is signed by Pres Franklin Roosevelt, British Prime mInister, Winston Churchill and, Joseph Stallin
1989
Barbara Harris becomes the 1st female Episcoplian bishop
1993
 Janet Reno becomes the 1st female U. S. Attorney General
2013
Pope Benedict XVI announces his resignation,1st pope since 1415 to do this


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 11th Birthdays:
1847
Thomas Edison-inventor of lightbulb,phonograph/motion picture camera
1909
Max Baer- U. S. heavyweight boxing champion' 34-'35
1917
Sidney Sheldon- novelist "Bloodline, Master Of the Game',creator of TV show' Hart To Hart'
1926
Leslie Neilsen-Canadian actor, 'Spy Hard, Naked Gun'
1939
Gerry Goffen- pop/rock lyricist 'Will You Love Me Tomorrow, Up On The Roof, Pleasant Valley Sunday' written with wife, singer, Carole King
1971
Damien Lewis- British actor 'Band of Brothers, Homeland, Billions'
Deaths:
1650
Rene Descartes- French philosopher, 'I Think Therefore I Am" 53
1963
Sylvia Path-poet/ novelist 'The Bell Jar' 30
1976
Lee J. Cobb -actor 'Virginian,12 Angry Men, On The Waterfront' 64
2006
 Peter Benchly- novelist' Jaws' 65
2015
 Bob Simon- reporter for CBS News, '60 Minutes' 73


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 12th

2002 The trial of Slobodan Milošević begins at The Hague*
The former President of Yugoslavia and Serbia died 4 years later, before the trial's conclusion.

*1994 Edvard Munch's “The Scream” is stolen*
The iconic painting, one of a series of four, was recovered several months later.

*1924 George Gershwin's “Rhapsody in Blue” premieres*
The piece is among Gershwin's best-known compositions and one of the most popular pieces of the symphonic jazz genre.

*1912 The last Emperor of China abdicates at the age of 6*
Puyi was expelled from the Forbidden City after a military coup in 1924. He died on October 17, 1967, aged 61.
*
1909 The National Association for the Advancement of Colored People is founded in the U.S.*
The NAACP is one of the oldest and most influential civil rights organizations in the United States.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 12th   *

1877 Louis Renault
French businessman co-founded Renault

1876 
13th Dalai Lama

1870 
Marie Lloyd English actress, singer

1809 Abraham Lincoln
American lawyer, politician, 16th President of the United States

1809 Charles Darwin
English scientist, theorist
*
Deaths On This Day, February 12th *

2000 Charles M. Schulz
American cartoonist

2000 Screamin' Jay Hawkins
American singer-songwriter, producer, actor

1979 Jean Renoir
French director

1804 Immanuel Kant
Russian/German philosopher

1789 Ethan Allen
American military leader


----------



## moviequeen1

1879
North America's 1st artifical ice rink opens in Madison Square Garden in nYC
1924
 George Gershwin's 'Rhapsody in Blue' debuts at influential jazz concert held by Paul Whiteman&Orchestra at Aolin Hall in NYC
1955
The McGuire Sisters single'Sincerely' goes to #1 on music charts, stays there for 10 weeks
1981
Pete Spiers sets new record climbing 1,575 steps at the Empire State Building in 10 min
2004
former mayor of New Orleans, Ray Nagin found guilty of corrutption charges, sentenced to 10 yrs in prison


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 12th Birthdays:
1809
Charles Darwin- English naturalist' Origin of the Species'
1893
 Omar Bradley- WWII General{Invasion of Normandy} 1st Chairman of Joint Chief of Staff
1914
 George' Tex' Beneke- saxophonist/voavlist with Glenn Miller Orchestra
1952
Michael McDonald- singer/ songwriter/ keyboardist with rock band Doobie Brothers
1968
Chynna Phillips- pop vocalist with girl band'Wilson Phillips 'Hold On' Her band mates Carly&Wendy Wilson. Chynna's parents Michelle&John Phillips of 'Mama&Papa's Carly&Wendy's father, Brian Wilson of 'The Beach Boys'
deaths:
1789
Ethan Allen - Us Revolutary War patriot 51
1942
 Grant Wood- U. S. painter' American Gothic' 50
1971
James Cash Penney- dept store founder 'JC Penney'  95
2000
Charles Schultz- U. S. cartoonist 'Peanuts' 77
2017
 Al Jarreau- jazz artist, He sang the TV show 'Moonlighting' theme song 76


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 13th

2008 Australian Prime Minister Kevin Rudd apologizes to Indigenous Australians for the “stolen generations”*
Between 10 and 30 percent of Aboriginal and Torres Islander children were removed from their families until the 1960s.

*2004 The universe's largest known diamond is discovered*
BPM 37093 is a white dwarf star about 50 light-years from Earth and was nicknamed “Lucy” after The Beatles' song “Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds”.

*2000 The last “Peanuts” comic strip is published*
The 17,897th-and-last installment was published in newspapers around the world on the day following the death of its creator, Charles M. Schulz.

*1991 Two “smart bombs” kill at least 408 civilians in Baghdad*
The Amiriyah shelter bombing was one of the worst cases of civilian killings during “Operation Desert Storm”.

*1945 The German city of Dresden is destroyed by a bombing raid*
According to estimates, up to 25,000 people were killed in the raids that lasted 3 days.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 13th   *

1974 Robbie Williams
English singer-songwriter, producer, actor

1950 Peter Gabriel
English singer-songwriter, producer

1946 Richard Blumenthal
American politician

1849 Lord Randolph Churchill
English politician, Chancellor of the Exchequer

1835 Mirza Ghulam Ahmad
Indian religious leader founded the Ahmadiyya Muslim Community


*Deaths On This Day, February 13th *

2002 Waylon Jennings
American singer-songwriter, musician

1883 Richard Wagner
German composer, director

1787 Ruđer Bošković
Croatian physicist, astronomer, mathematician

1728 Cotton Mather
American minister

1662 Elizabeth Stuart, Queen of Bohemia


----------



## Pam

13th February

1542 Catherine Howard, the fifth wife of Henry VIII of England, was executed for adultery.

1948 The Science Museum in London announced that it would return the Wright Brothers’ biplane, Kitty Hawk, the first to fly, to the Smithsonian Institution. It had been sent to England in 1928 by Orville Wright when he found that the Smithsonian had labelled another plane as the first capable of sustained flight.

1988 The Winter Olympics opened in Calgary, Canada. English ski-jumper and plasterer Eddie Edwards, became the surprise sensation of the Games. The fearless contestant came last, but won all the headlines and the nickname The Eagle. His life story was made into a film, Eddie the Eagle, in 2016.

2015 PC Robert Brown, who joined the Metropolitan Police in the era of 'Dixon of Dock Green', retired after 47-years service. He was the country's longest serving policeman. In recognition of his service, he was awarded the Queen's Police Medal at Buckingham Palace, one of the highest honours bestowed on police officers.


----------



## moviequeen1

1795
The 1st U. S. state university opens, Univ of North Carolina
1866
 outlaw, Jesse James robs his 1st bank,Clay County Savings Association in Liberty, Missouri,he stole$ 15,000
1914
 American Society of Composer/ Authors/Publishers{ASCAP} is founded at Hotel Claridge in NYC
1935
Bruno Hauptman is found guilty of kidnapping Charles Lindberg's infant son
1974
Aleksandr Solzhenistan, Russian novelist/historian is deported to Frankfurt,Germany from Moscow is stripped of his Russian citizenship
2000
 the last original "Peanuts' comic strip appears in newspapers the day after,cartoonist/ creator of the strip,Charles Schultz dies


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 13th Birthdays:
1885
Bess Truman, U.S. 1st Lady '45-'52
1919
'Tennessee" Ernie Ford-actor/country music singer '16 Tons'
1923
 Chuck Yeager- U. S. test pilot,1st man to break the sound barrier
1942
Peter Tork- actor/ musician ' The Monkees'
1944
 Stockyard Channing- actress ' Grease' TV show' The West Wing'
 1950
Peter Gabriel- rock vocalist with English band, Genesis '67-'75
Deaths:
1883
 Richard Wagner- German composer 'The Ring of Neblung,The Flying Dutchman' 69
1980
 David Janssen-actor 'TV shows 'The Fugitive' played 'Dr Richard Kimble' , 'Harry O" 49
2014
 Ralph Waite- actor 'Cool Hand Luke', TV show 'The Waltons' 85
2016
 Antonin Scalia- U. S. Supreme Court Justice '86-'16  79


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 14th

2005 Former Lebanese Prime Minister Rafik Hariri is assassinated*
Several sources reported that the U.N. Special Tribunal for Lebanon found compelling evidence for the Lebanese militia Hezbollah's involvement.

*2003 Dolly the sheep is put to death*
Dolly, the first mammal to be cloned from an adult, had shown signs of premature aging and contracted various diseases.

*1989 Union Carbide finally agrees to pay damages to the Indian government for the Bhopal disaster*
The company had a yearly turnover of 9.5 billion USD at the time; up to 25,000 people had died in the tragedy.
*
1949 The Knesset, the parliament of Israel, convenes for the first time*
The term “Knesset” is derived from the Hebrew name of an ancient Great Assembly: Anshei Knesset HaGedolah.

*1876 The telephone is patented*
Both Alexander Graham Bell and Elisha Gray applied for a patent on that day - Bell won.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 14th   *

1951 Kevin Keegan
English footballer

1943 Maceo Parker
American saxophonist

1942 Michael Bloomberg
American businessman, politician, 108th Mayor of New York City

1894 Jack Benny
American actor, comedian

1818 Frederick Douglass
American author, activist

*Deaths On This Day, February 14th *

1975 P. G. Wodehouse
English author

1975 Julian Huxley
English biologist

1779 James Cook
English navy officer, explorer, cartographer

1229 Ragnvald Godredsson
Manx king

269 Saint Valentine
Roman bishop, martyr


----------



## Pam

14th February

1477 Margery Brews sent a letter to John Paston in Norfolk, addressed - Be my olde Valentine. It is the oldest known Valentine's Day message in the English language and was uncovered by the British Library. 

1556 Former Archbishop of Canterbury, Thomas Cranmer, was declared a heretic. He was tried for treason and heresy after Mary I, a Roman Catholic, came to the throne. Although he apparently reconciled himself with the Roman Catholic Church, on the day of his execution, on 21st March 1556, he dramatically withdrew earlier statements and was thus a heretic to Roman Catholics and a martyr to others.

1922 Marconi began regular broadcasting transmissions from Essex.

2006 Chip and PIN was introduced. UK cardholders had to use their PIN (Personal Identification Number) to be sure that they could pay for goods.


----------



## moviequeen1

1803
apple parer patented by Moses Coats in Dowington,PA
1876
Alexander Graham Bell and Elisha Gray seperately apply for telephone patents. The Supreme Court decides Bell is the true inventor
1924
Thomas J. Watson renames Computing/Tabulating/Recording  Company to International Business Machines{IBM}
1984
British ice dancers, Christopher Dean&Jayne Torvil famously skate to Maurice Ravel's 'Bolero'  in the free dance at the Sarajevo Winter Olympics. They score a record 9/9 for artistic impression
2019
 Over widespread opposition Amazon decides not to build a corporate campus In Queens, NY


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 14 Birthdays:
1859
 George Washington Ferris- inventor of the Ferris wheel
1894
Jack Benny-comedian
1921
Hugh Downs- U. S. journalist ,TV  news magazine '20/20' game show host of 'Concentration'
1942
Michael Bloomberg- U. S. philanthropist,CEO of Bloomberg LP
1959
Rene Flemming- U. S. soprano opera singer
1992
 Freddie Highmore- British actor 'Charlie&The Chocolate Factory, TV show 'The Good Doctor'
Deaths:
1975
 P.G. Wodehouse- British writer of "Bertie Wooster' novels 93
1988
 Frederick Lowe- Broadway composer- "Camelot,My Fair Lady"  86
2003
 'Dolly' The Sheep- 1st mammal to be cloned from adult cell 6
2011
 George Shearing- blind pianist 91
2015
 Louis Jourdan- French actor 93


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 15th

2003 The largest peace demonstration in history takes place*
Up to 30 million people in 600 cities around the world protested against the Iraq War.
*
2001 The first draft of the human genome is published*
The human genome contains the complete human genetic information.
*
1989 The Soviet Union pulls out of Afghanistan*
Despite their military superiority, the Soviet and Afghan armies did not succeed in breaking the Mujahideen insurgents' resistance.
*
1971 The United Kingdom and Ireland decimalize their currencies*
Before the change, the pound sterling was made up of 240 pence, or 20 shillings.
*
1965 Canada adopts its current national flag showing a maple leaf*
The leaf symbolizes the country's forests, the middle white stripe the arctic snow, and the red stripes the Atlantic and Pacific Oceans.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 15th   *

1954 Matt Groening
American animator, screenwriter, producer

1934 Graham Kennedy
Australian actor

1874 Ernest Shackleton
Irish explorer

1710 Louis XV of France

1564 Galileo Galilei
Italian astronomer, physicist
*
Deaths On This Day, February 15th *

2005 Samuel T. Francis
American journalist

1988 Richard Feynman
American physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

1965 Nat King Cole
American singer, pianist, television host

1928 H. H. Asquith
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1781 Gotthold Ephraim Lessing
German author, philosopher


----------



## moviequeen1

1867
Johann Strauss's 'Blue Danube' waltz debuts in Vienna
1903
the 1st 'teddy bear' introduced in America made by Morris&Rose Michton
1964
Beatles album,'Meet The Beatles" goes to #1 on music charts,stays there for 11 weeks
2005
Youtube ,internet site where videos can be shared&viewed by others is launched in U.S.


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 15th Birthdays:
1564
Galielo Galieli- Italian astronomer
1812
Charles Lewis Tiffany- U.S. jeweler&founder of Tiffany &Co
1820
 Susan B. Anthony- social reformer/women's suffrage movement leader
1905
Harold Arlen- U.S. composer- "Somewhere Over the Rainbow;', Its Only a Paper Moon,Stormy Weather'
1927
Harvey Korman- comedic actor,'The Carol Burnett Show', "Blazing Saddles, High Anxiety'{Mel Brooks comedies}
1951
Melissa Manchester- pop singer' Don't Cry Out Loud,Midnight Blue'
Deaths:
1965
 Nat King Cole- singer,'Unforgetable, Mona Lisa' 49
1973
Wally Cox- comedian/actor' Mr Peepers", Hollywood Squares' 48
1996
McLean Stevenson- actor  TV show 'M*A*S*H played' Col Blake' 66
2007
 Ray Evans- lyricist 'To Each His Own,Mona Lisa, Silver Bells, Mister Ed" 92


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 16th

2005 The Kyoto Protocol goes into effect*
The global warming pact was ratified by 191 countries to date - excluding the United States.
*
1987 The first trial against John Demjanjuk begins in Jerusalem*
Demjanjuk was falsely accused of being a particularly brutal Nazi guard dubbed “Ivan the Terrible”; in a separate trial in 2011, he was convicted by a German criminal court as an accessory to the murder of 27,900 people.
*
1985 Hezbollah is founded*
The Lebanese political party and the militant group is classified as terrorist organization by several western countries.
*
1959 Fidel Castro becomes Cuba's Prime Minister*
Castro's rise to power came shortly after his “26th of July Movement” had overthrown dictator Fulgencio Batista in what became known as the Cuban Revolution.

*1923 The burial chamber of Pharoh Tutankhamun is opened*
Howard Carter's discovery is one of archeology's best known, especially due to the myth of the “Curse of Tutankhamun” that was sparked by the death of Lord Carnarvon who was one of the first to enter the chamber.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 16th   *

1979 Valentino Rossi
Italian motorcycle racer

1954 Iain Banks
Scottish author

1941 Kim Jong-il
North Korean politician, 2nd Supreme Leader of North Korea

1898 Katharine Cornell
American actress, producer

1831 Nikolai Leskov
Russian author, playwright, journalist

*Deaths On This Day, February 16th *

2013 Tony Sheridan
English singer-songwriter, guitarist

2002 Walter Winterbottom
England football manager

1984 M. A. G. Osmany
Bangladeshi general

1957 Josef Hofmann
Polish/American pianist, composer

1932 Edgar Speyer
American/English financier, philanthropist


----------



## moviequeen1

1840
U.S. Naval officer/explorer,Charles Wikes discovers Shackelton Ice Shelf in Antarctica
1857
Gallaudet College- National College for deaf students forms in Washington,DC
1883
magazine, Ladies Home Journal' begins publishing in U.S.
1959
Fidel Castro becomes Cuba's 16th President after overthrowing Fulgencio Batista
1999
 OJ Simpson's 1968 Heisman Trophy is sold for $230,000 to help settle the $33.5 million civil judgment against him in the deaths of his ex-wife, Nichole Brown Simpson,her friend Ron Goldman
2006
The last Mobile Army Surgical Hosptial{MASH} is decommissioned by U. S. Army


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 16th Birthdays
1903
Edgar Bergen- U. S. ventriloquist 'Charlie McCarthy',his daughter is actress, Candace Bergen
1920
 Anna Mae Hayes- 1st U.S. female military general
1926
 John Schlesinger- director' Midnight Cowboy, Darling'
1951
William Katt- actor 'TV Show' Greatest American Hero'
1957
LaVar Burton-actor mini series "Roots, TV show'Star Trek Next Generation'
Deaths:
1986
Howard DeSilva- Broadway/movie actor '1776, The Lost Weekend'  76
1990
Keith Haring-  U.S. graffi artist 31
2012
 Gary Carter- Baseball Hall of Fame Catcher- Montreal Expos, NYMets 57
2015
Lesley Gore- singer/songwriter "Its My Party,You Don't Own Me' 68


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 17th

2008 Kosovo declares its independence*
The region's secession from Serbia followed an armed conflict referred to as the Kosovo War.

*1992 Serial killer Jeffrey Dahmer is jailed for life*
Dahmer was convicted of murdering and dismembering at least 17 young men and boys.
*
1913 The “Armory Show” opens in New York*
The art exhibition featured works by Henri Matisse, Pablo Picasso, and Vincent van Gogh and marked the advent of artistic modernism in the United States.

*1904 “Madama Butterfly” is premiered*
Giacomo Puccini's opera, one of the world's most performed works of musical theater, was poorly received in its first performance.
*
1863 A precursor of the Red Cross and Red Crescent is founded*
The “Committee for Relief to the Wounded” was created by a group of citizens in Geneva, Switzerland.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 17th   *

1981 Paris Hilton
American model, actress, singer

1963 Michael Jordan
American basketball player, actor

1949 Fred Frith
English guitarist, composer

1904 Hans Morgenthau
German philosopher

624 Wu Zetian
Chinese empress

*Deaths On This Day, February 17th *

1998 Ernst Jünger
German author

1986 Jiddu Krishnamurti
Indian/American philosopher, author

1982 Thelonious Monk
American pianist, composer

1856 Heinrich Heine
German poet

1673 Molière
French playwright, actor


----------



## moviequeen1

1897
 Alice McLlean,Phoebe Apperson Hearst form National Organization of Mothers,name changed to Parent Teacher Association {PTA}
1933
 1st issue of 'Newsweek' magazine is published
1968
 Naismith Memorial Basketball Hall of Fame in Springfield, Mass opens
2016
 Channey Dungey is announced as new Pres of ABC Entertainment Corp. She is the 1st African-American to lead a major broadcast network


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 17th Birthdays:
1844
 Aaron Montgomery Ward-founder of Montgomery Ward mail order business
1867
 William Cadbury- British chocolate manufacteur- Cadbury Chocolate
1925
 Hal Holbrooke- stage/movie actor'Mark Twain Tonight', 'All The President's Men'
1934
 Barry Humphries- Australian comedic actor better known as ' Dame Edna Everage'
1941
 Gene Pitney- singer/songwriter' Town Without Pity'
1963
 Michael Jordan- Basketball Hall of Famer, 6 time NBA champion with Chicago Bulls
1991
 Ed Sheeran- British singer/songwriter 'Shape of You' Thinking Out Loud'
Deaths:
1909
Geronimo- Apache Indian leader  79
1962
Joseph Kearns- actor best known for role' George Wilson'  in TV show'Dennis the Menace'  59-'63   55
1970
Alfred Newman- U. S. film composer 'The Robe, How the West Was Won,Love is a Many-Splendored Thing'  won 9 Academy Awards 69
1994
 Randy Shilts- journalist/author 'And The Band Played On' '41
2010
Kathryn Grayson- singer/actress 'Anchors Away Kiss Me Kate' 88


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 18th

1978 Hawaii hosts the first Ironman Triathlon*
Contestants have to swim 2.4 miles (3.86 km), bike 112 miles (180.25 km), and complete a marathon run measuring 26.2 miles (42.2 km).
*
1977 The Space Shuttle takes off on its maiden flight*
The “Enterprise” was mounted on a Boeing 747 Shuttle Carrier Aircraft; the first free flight took place on August 12, 1977

*1954 The first Church of Scientology is established*
Despite many controversies, Scientology has gained thousands of members since its inception.

*1943 The Gestapo arrests German resistance fighter Sophie Scholl and other White Rose activists executed*
21-year-old student Scholl and her fellow campaigners were executed for having distributed flyers criticizing the Nazi regime.

*1930 Pluto is discovered*
Clyde W. Tombaugh discovered the dwarf planet when sifting through photographs taken a month earlier.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 18th *

1974 Yevgeny Kafelnikov
Russian tennis player

1967 Roberto Baggio
Italian footballer

1954 John Travolta
American actor, singer, producer

1933 Yoko Ono
Japanese/American singer-songwriter

1838 Ernst Mach
Austrian physicist

*Deaths On This Day, February 18th *

1967 J. Robert Oppenheimer
American physicist

1906 John Batterson Stetson
American businessman founded the John B. Stetson Company

1564 Michelangelo
Italian painter, sculptor

1546 Martin Luther
German monk, priest, leader of the Protestant Reformation

1294 Kublai Khan
Mongolian Emperor


----------



## Pam

17th February

1678 Pilgrim’s Progress was published. John Bunyan started writing it during his second term in prison, for preaching on behalf of the Baptists.

1901 Winston Churchill made his maiden speech in the House of Commons.

1946 Sailors of the Royal Indian Navy mutinied in Mumbai harbour, from where it spread throughout British India. The mutiny involved 78 ships, 20 shore establishments and 20,000 sailors.

1969 Hundreds of people clamoured to see the marriage of pop stars Lulu and Maurice Gibb of the Bee Gees in a Buckinghamshire church.


----------



## jakbird

Tish said:


> *1977 The Space Shuttle takes off on its maiden flight*
> The “Enterprise” was mounted on a Boeing 747 Shuttle Carrier Aircraft; the first free flight took place on August 12, 1977


I remember that one very well.  My boss at Lockheed was on the design team for the odd-looking 747 tail section.  I moved on to the casino business, but a friend of mine stayed and was moved to the team working on the cockpit computer for the shuttles.  The shuttle program ultimately turned out to be too costly, but it did pave the way for the cost-effective reusable capsule concept pioneered by SpaceX.

One of the sad stories of shuttle development was the soviet Buran shuttle.  It had one free fall flight, like the Enterprise, and that was it.  Years later it wound up in an amusement park.  I recall watching a documentary by RosCosmos about some of the advanced materials that came from the research program, some very exotic ceramics.


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 18th
1879
sculptor, Frederic-Auguste Barthholdi awarded patent for his design of Statue of Liberty
1885
 author, Mark Twain publishes his novel'Adventures of Huckleberry Finn' in U.S.
1908
1st U.S. postage stamps in rolls are issued
1986
anti-smoking ad featuring actor,Yul Brynner airs for the 1st time on TV. He died of smoking induced lung cancer in Oct 1985
2020
Boy Scouts of America files bankruptcy amid hundreds of ****** abuse lawsuits


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 18th Birthdays:
1920
Jack Palance- actor 'City Slickers, Batman' won best supporting actor Oscar for his role in City Slickers' '91
1922
 Helen Gurley Brown -editor in chief of Cosmopolitan Magazine
1925
George Kennedy -character actor 'Cool Hand Luke, Airport, Blue Knight, won best supporting Oscar for his role in Cool Hand Luke' 67
1931
 Toni Morrison- writer' Beloved, Song of Solomon'. She became 1st Africian American  woman to win Nobel Prize in 2010
1947
 Dennis Deyoung-singer/songwriter, lead singer of band Stynx ' Babe,' Sail Away'
1968
 Molly Ringwald-actress 'Pretty in Pink' 16 Candles' 
deaths:
1546
 Martin Luther- German theologian 62
1938
 George Dayton-businessman/founder of Target Corp 80
1967
 Robert Oppenheimer- U.S. physicst'father of atomic bomb' {Manhattan Project} 62
1998
Harry Carey-Baseball Hall of Fame broadcaster with Chicago Cubs 83


----------



## Tish

jakbird said:


> I remember that one very well.  My boss at Lockheed was on the design team for the odd-looking 747 tail section.  I moved on to the casino business, but a friend of mine stayed and was moved to the team working on the cockpit computer for the shuttles.  The shuttle program ultimately turned out to be too costly, but it did pave the way for the cost-effective reusable capsule concept pioneered by SpaceX.
> 
> One of the sad stories of shuttle development was the soviet Buran shuttle.  It had one free fall flight, like the Enterprise, and that was it.  Years later it wound up in an amusement park.  I recall watching a documentary by RosCosmos about some of the advanced materials that came from the research program, some very exotic ceramics.


Fascinating, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 19th

2008 Fidel Castro steps down as Cuba's president*
Castro was 81 years old at the time and had been in power for 49 years.

*1986 The “Mir” Space Station is launched*
The Soviet vehicle was the world's first modular space station and remained in orbit for 15 years.

*1985 Iberia Airlines Flight 610 crashes*
All 148 people on board died in the accident that was blamed on pilot error.

*1945 U.S. troops land on the Japanese island of Iwo Jima*
The photo showing 4 marines erecting a U.S. flag on the island has become one of the best-known images of World War II.

1878 Thomas Edison patents the phonograph
It was the first machine able to reproduce recorded sound.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 19th *

1963 Seal
English singer-songwriter

1957 Falco
Austrian singer-songwriter

1953 Cristina Fernández de Kirchner
Argentinian politician, 55th President of Argentina

1865 Sven Hedin
Swedish geographer, explorer

1473 Nicolaus Copernicus
Polish mathematician, astronomer

*
Deaths On This Day, February 19th *

2001 Stanley Kramer
American director

2000 Friedensreich Hundertwasser
Austrian/New Zealand painter, the architect, designed the Kuchlbauer Tower, Waldspirale

1997 Deng Xiaoping
Chinese politician, diplomat

1952 Knut Hamsun
Norwegian writer, Nobel Prize laureate

1916 Ernst Mach
Austrian physicist


----------



## moviequeen1

1878
Thomas Edison is granted patent for his gramophone{phonograph}
1913
1st prize inserted in a Cracker Jack box were baseball cards
1949
1st Bollinger Prize for Poetry was awarded to poet, Ezra Pound
1960
Bil Keane's  comic strip,'Family Circus' debuts
1968
children's TV show'Mister Rogers Neighborhood' debuts on NET{name later changed to PBS}


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> 1913
> 1st prize inserted in a Cracker Jack box were baseball cards


Never have liked Cracker Jacks, but as a kid I would buy them from time to time for that prize.  Good marketing I guess.


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 19th Birthdays:
1911
Merle Oberson- British actress 'Wuthering Heights, That Certain Feeling'
1916
 Eddie Arcaro- Horse Racing Hall of Fame Jockey who was aboard 2 Triple Crown Winners :
1941 'Whirlaway', 1948 'Citation'
1924
Lee Marvin- actor' Paint Your Wagon, Cat Ballou' 65, won Best Actor Oscar for his role in Ballou
1940
William'Smokey' Robinson-r&b singer/songwriter 'Tears of a Clown,My Girl'
1955
 Jeff Daniels-actor' Dumb&Dumber', Pleasantville, The Newsroom was on Broadway played' Atticus Finch in 'To Kill a Mockingbird'
Deaths:
2001
Stanley Kramer- producer/director, 'Inherit The Wind'  87
2016
Umberito Eco- novelist 'Name of The Rose' 84
2016
Harper Lee- author of Pulitzer Prize novel' To Kill A Mockingbird' 89


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> Harper Lee- author of Pulitzer Prize novel' To Kill A Mockingbird' 89


I like _To Kill a Mockingbird_, but anyone who reads it needs to read her other book _Go Set a Watchman_ as well.

_Mockingbird_ is a feel good book and did a lot to highlight problems with how people were treated.  A significant contribution to both literature and the Civil Rights movement.  However _Watchman_ is a more realistic portrayal of things...


----------



## jakbird

moviequeen1 said:


> 1949
> 1st Bollinger Prize for Poetry was awarded to poet, Ezra Pound


Lest we forget, Ezra Pound was an ardent fascist who was charged with treason when captured in 1945, after making hundreds of propaganda broadcasts for Mussolini against the US.  When he won the prize, he was in a mental institution, declared insane so he never stood trial.


----------



## Pam

19th February

1674 England and the Netherlands signed the Treaty of Westminster, ending the Third Anglo-Dutch War. A provision of the agreement transferred the Dutch colony of New Amsterdam to England and it was renamed New York.

1819 British explorer William Smith discovered the South Shetland Islands, an archipelago lying about 75 miles north of the Antarctic Peninsula and claimed them in the name of King George III.

1959 The United Kingdom granted Cyprus independence, which was then formally proclaimed on 16th August 1960.

1910 Manchester United played its first game at Old Trafford. The Sporting Chronicle said "The most handsomest, the most spacious and the most remarkable arena I have ever seen. As a football ground it is unrivalled in the world, it is an honour to Manchester and the home of a team who can do wonders when they are so disposed."


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 20th

1988 The Nagorno-Karabakh War is triggered by der Autonomous Oblast's secession from Azerbaijan*
Today, Nagorno-Karabakh is a de facto independent state, but the territory is still internationally recognized as part of Azerbaijan.
*
1962 The first U.S. citizen to orbit the Earth lands safely in the Atlantic Ocean*
John Glenn's 5-hour spaceflight came almost a year after Soviet cosmonaut Yuri Gagarin orbited the Earth on April 12, 1961.
*
1944 U.S. bombers attack German aircraft manufacturing centers, in a bombing campaign that became known as the “Big Week”*
The goal was to achieve air superiority to secure the invasion of Europe.
*
1913 Works to build Australia's capital city commence*
Canberra is an entirely planned city and was chosen as the Australian capital as a compromise between rivals Sydney and Melbourne.
*
1877 Tchaikovsky's ballet “Swan Lake” is premiered*
It is one of the world's best-known ballets. ♥


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 20th   *

1988 Rihanna
Barbadian/American singer-songwriter, actress

1967 Kurt Cobain
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1951 Gordon Brown
Scottish politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1927 Sidney Poitier
American actor, director

1819 Alfred Escher
Swiss businessman, politician

*Deaths On This Day, February 20th *

2005 Hunter S. Thompson
American journalist, author

1996 Toru Takemitsu
Japanese composer

1993 Ferruccio Lamborghini
Italian businessman created Lamborghini

1961 Percy Grainger
Australian composer

1895 Frederick Douglass
American author, activist


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> John Glenn's 5-hour spaceflight came almost a year after Soviet cosmonaut Yuri Gagarin orbited the Earth on April 12, 1961.


Yep, funny how many Americans think John Glenn was first.


Tish said:


> This day in History February 20th


I am sure you know it's tomorrow in history for us, LOL!


----------



## Oris Borloff

Today in history:  1939

German-American Bund rally at Madison Square Garden

16 min video on Youtube   "A Night at the Garden".


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 20th
1792
U.S. Postal Service was created
1816
Gioachino Rossini's comedic opera'Barber of Seville' premieres in Rome, Italy
1865
Massachusetts Institute of Technology{MIT} forms,1st U.S. architechtural school
1952
movie'Africian Queen' directed by John Huston is released starring Humphrey Bogart, Katherine Hepburn. Bogart won Best Actor Academy Award for his role
1962
John Glenn becomes 1st U.S. astronaut to orbit the earth aboard 'Friendship 7'


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 20th Birthdays:
1902
Ansel Adams- photographer
1906
Gale Gordon-comedic actor'TV shows, 'Our Miss brooks',The Lucy Show'
1924
Gloria Vanderbilt-heiress/fashion designer- her son is Anderson Cooper on CNN 60 MInutes journalist
1927
 Sidney Poitier- 1st black actor to win Academy Award for Best Actor;'Lillies of the Field' '63, other movies 'To Sir With Love,Guess Who's Coming to Dinner'
1947
Peter Strauss- actor TV mini-series' Rich Man,Poor Man' The Jericho Mile'
1991
 Sally Rooney- novelist' Normal People'
Deaths:
1961
Percy Grainger- concert pianist/composer 'Country Gardens'  77
1966
Chester Nimitz- U.S. admiral who commanded U.S. Pacfic fleet in WWII 80
1992
 Dick York- actor best known TV role Darrin Stephens in TV show 'Bewitched' 63
2005
 Sandra Dee- actress 'Gidget, Imitation of Life' 62
2005
John Raitt-stage screen actor/singer 'Carousel,Pajama Game' 88 his daughter is singer,Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Tish

Alligatorob said:


> Yep, funny how many Americans think John Glenn was first.
> 
> I am sure you know it's tomorrow in history for us, LOL!


Yup, sure do.


----------



## Tish

Oris Borloff said:


> Today in history:  1939
> 
> German-American Bund rally at Madison Square Garden
> 
> 16 min video on Youtube   "A Night at the Garden".


Thank you for that, found it and will be watching it later.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 21st

1972 U.S. President Richard Nixon embarks on his historic visit to China*
The first visit of a U.S. President to China was an important step in normalizing relations between the two countries.
*
1958 The peace symbol is designed by Gerald Holtom*
The symbol was commissioned by the Campaign for Nuclear Disarmament (CND) and combines the semaphore symbols for the letters N and D - an abbreviation of “Nuclear Disarmament”.
*
1878 The world's first telephone book is issued in New Haven, Connecticut*
The directory consisted of a single piece of cardboard and comprised 50 numbers.
*
1848 Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels publish “The Communist Manifesto”*
“Das Kommunistische Manifest” outlined the sociopolitical worldview today called “Marxism” and was translated from German into over 100 languages.
*
1804 The world's first railway journey takes place in Wales*
The first full-scale steam locomotive, built by Richard Trevithick, traveled from the Pen-y-Darren ironworks near Merthyr Tydfil to Abercynon.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 21st *

1946 Alan Rickman
English actor

1933 Nina Simone
American singer-songwriter, pianist

1924 Robert Mugabe
Zimbabwean politician, 2nd President of Zimbabwe

1907 W. H. Auden
English/American poet

1791 Carl Czerny
Austrian pianist, composer


*Deaths On This Day, February 21st *

1965 Malcolm X
American minister, activist

1949 Tan Malaka
Indonesian educator, activist

1941 Frederick Banting
Canadian physician, Nobel Prize laureate

1934 Augusto César Sandino
Nicaraguan rebel leader

1677 Baruch Spinoza
Dutch philosopher


----------



## Mr. Ed

February 20, 2003 
During a Great White concert in West Warwick, Rhode Island, a pyrotechnics display set the Station, nightclub ablaze, killing 100 and injuring 200 others.


----------



## Pam

21st February

1431 In a trial demanded by the English, French heroine Joan of Arc was accused of heresy before the judges in Rouen.

1741 The death of Jethro Tull, English agricultural innovator. He perfected a horse-drawn seed drill that economically sowed the seeds in neat rows, an invention that helped form the basis of modern British agriculture.

1961 The Beatles appeared for the very first time at The Cavern Club, Liverpool. They went on to make a total of 292 other appearances there.

1995 A man found a 40lb pike in a flooded bunker at Wetherby Golf Club in West Yorkshire while he was searching for a ball.


----------



## moviequeen1

1842
The 1st known sewing machine patented by John Greenough in Washington,DC
1878
world's 1st telephone directory with 50 subscribers was issued in New Harbor,CT
1925
the 1st issue of 'New Yorker' magazine was published
1972
Ricahrd Nixon became 1st U.S. President to visit China to normalize relations between 2 countries. He met with Chinese leader,Mao Zegong in Beijing


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 21 Birthdays:
1821
Charles Scribner- U.S. magazine&book publisher
1925
Sam Peckipah- movie director 'The Wild Bunch, Straw Dogs'
1927
 Erma Bombeck- humorist' The Grass is Always Greener Over the Septic Tank'
1934
Rue McClanhan- comedic actress' Blanche' on Golden Girls
1943
 David Geffen- record producer/film studio exec Dreamworks, SKG
1955
 Kelsey Grammer- comedic actor 'Frazier'
Deaths:
1945
 Eric Liddell,Scottish 400m runner{won 1924 Olympic gold medal} Christian missionary His story was in movie' Chariots of Fire' 81 43
1982
'Murray the K"{5th Beatle} U.S disc jockey 60
1991
 Margot Fonteyn- British ballerina 71
2018
Billy Graham- U.S. Baptist evangelist 99
2019
Peter Tork- musician/actor' The Monkees' 77


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 22nd

2011 185 people are killed during an earthquake in Christchurch, New Zealand*
The quake, while having a magnitude of only 6.3, had one of the highest intensities ever recorded in an urban area (MM IX).

*1986 The People Power Revolution begins in the Philippines*
The nonviolent campaign resulted in the fall of President Ferdinand Marcos and the restoration of the country's democracy.
*
1983 The play “Moose Murders” flops spectacularly on Broadway*
According to critic Frank Rich, “a visit to Moose Murders is what will separate the connoisseurs of Broadway disaster from mere dilettantes for many moons to come.”

*1948 Czechoslovakia becomes a communist state following a coup d'etat*
The country became a parliamentary republic following the non-violent “Velvet Revolution” in 1989 and was split into the Czech Republic and the Slovak Republic in 1993.
*
1879 The first Woolworth store opens in Utica, New york*
Frank Woolworth's five-and-dime retail stores became one of the world's most successful trading companies with branches in many countries around the world.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 22nd*  

1975 Drew Barrymore
American actress, director, producer, screenwriter

1932 Ted Kennedy
American politician

1900 Luis Buñuel
Spanish director, producer

1857 Heinrich Hertz
German physicist

1732 George Washington
American general, politician, 1st President of the United States


*Deaths On This Day, February 22nd *

1987 Andy Warhol
American artist

1983 Adrian Boult
English conductor

1958 Abul Kalam Azad
Indian activist, scholar, politician

1943 Sophie Scholl
German student, activist

1875 Jean-Baptiste-Camille Corot
French painter


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> February 22nd


2/22/22... or 22/2/22 depending on where you are.


----------



## moviequeen1

Three years ago  today I started this History thread,happy others have posted here ,Let's keep it going


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 22nd
1876
 Johns Hopkins University in Baltimore, Maryland opens
1903
 Niagara Falls,Canada runs short of water because of drought on the U.S. side
1934
 movie' It Happened One Night' directed by Frank Capra, is released starring Clark Gable, Claudette Cobert.It sweeps the 5 major Oscar categories, Picture/Director/ Actor/Actress/ Screenplay. The only other movie to do this'Silence of The Lambs' 91
1980
At the Winter Olympic Games in Lake Placid, NY,a big upset in Olympic Men's Hockey .U.S. men's hockey team made up of college kids upsets heavy favorites Russians in semi finals 4-3. Its known as 'Miracle on Ice',the team went on to beat Finland 2-1 to win gold medal
1997
 Roslin Institute in Scotland announces the world's 1st cloned sheep,'Dolly' made from an adult cell


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 22nd Birthdays:
1732
George Washington,1st U.S. President/Commander in Chief of Continental Army
1892
 Edna St. Vincent Millay- poet/feminist
1907
 Robert Young- actor ,2 best  known TV roles' Jim Anderson'Father Knows Best, 'Marcus Welby, MD
1972
Michael Chang- retired U.S. tennis player,his only Grand Slam title, 1989 French Open
Deaths:
1976
 Florence Ballard, singer with  group'The Supremes'  32
1985
Efrem Zimbalist,Sr- Russian born/U.S. composer/ violinist 95
1987
 Andy Warhol- U.S. pop artist 58
1995
 Ed Flanders- actor 'Dr Westphall' on NBC medical drama' St Elsewhere' 60
2002
 Chuck Jones-animator/cartoonist 89


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 23rd

1954 The first mass inoculation against polio is conducted*
Virologist Jonas Salk's vaccine is still one of the two versions used today, along with Hilary Koprowski's live polio vaccine.
*
1947 The International Organization for Standardization (ISO) begins operating*
The ISO issues standards for everything from bicycle tires to date formats.
*
1941 Glenn T. Seaborg and his team chemically identify Plutonium*
The radioactive element plays an important role as nuclear fuel or in nuclear weapons.

*1917 The February Revolution begins in Russia*
The demonstrations and armed clashes ultimately resulted in the demise of the Russian Empire.

*1455 The Gutenberg Bible is published*
Johannes Gutenberg's Bible edition was the first book ever printed in movable type, heralding the age of the printed book in the West.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 23rd   *

1983 Mido
Egyptian footballer

1929 Alexy II of Moscow
Estonian/Russian patriarch

1899 Erich Kästner
German author, poet

1868 W. E. B. Du Bois
American sociologist, historian, activist

1685 George Frideric Handel
German/English composer

*Deaths On This Day, February 23rd *

1965 Stan Laurel
English actor, comedian

1934 Edward Elgar
English composer

1855 Carl Friedrich Gauss
German mathematician

1848 John Quincy Adams
American politician, 6th President of the United States

1821 John Keats
English poet


----------



## Pecos

moviequeen1 said:


> Three years ago  today I started this History thread,happy others have posted here ,Let's keep it going


I really appreciate what you have done with this thread. It is very informative.


----------



## jakbird

moviequeen1 said:


> 1972
> Ricahrd Nixon became 1st U.S. President to visit China to normalize relations between 2 countries. He met with Chinese leader,Mao Zegong in Beijing


This one I still remember well.  I was able to listen to the arrival and motorcade description live on the radio, shortwave via Radio Peking.  Back in the days before the Internet shortwave radio was one of the few ways to get the other point of view.  Unlike all the american networks Radio Peking pronounced the names of the Chinese leaders correctly.


----------



## Irwin

Tish said:


> *Births On This Day, February 22nd*
> 
> 1975 Drew Barrymore
> American actress, director, producer, screenwriter
> 
> 1932 Ted Kennedy
> American politician
> 
> 1900 Luis Buñuel
> Spanish director, producer
> 
> 1857 Heinrich Hertz
> German physicist
> 
> 1732 George Washington
> American general, politician, 1st President of the United States
> 
> 
> *Deaths On This Day, February 22nd *
> 
> 1987 Andy Warhol
> American artist
> 
> 1983 Adrian Boult
> English conductor
> 
> 1958 Abul Kalam Azad
> Indian activist, scholar, politician
> 
> 1943 Sophie Scholl
> German student, activist
> 
> 1875 Jean-Baptiste-Camille Corot
> French painter


There's a good movie made about Sophie Scholl. I think I watched it on Amazon Prime.

Sophie Scholl: The Final Days


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 23rd
1455
inventor,Johannes Gutenberg prints his 1st Bible{est date}
1822
Boston,Mass incorporated as a city
1886
Leo Hirshfield introduces' Tootsie Roll'
1960
 Ebbets Field, in Brooklyn,NY is demolished. It was the home stadium of former, Brooklyn Dodgers for 45 yrs. It was opened in 1913,stadium was named for the team's owner, Charles Ebbetts who started purchasing land in 1908
1980
At Winter Olympic Games in Lake Placid, U.S. speed skater, Eric Heiden sweeps in the speed skating events,wins 5 gold medals. Today,he is an orthropedic surgeon


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 23rd Birthdays"
1685
 George Frideric Handel-German composer/organist 'Messiah,Water Music"
1744
 Mayer Amschel Rothschild- German/Jewish banker, founder of Rothschild banking dynasty
1889
 Victor Fleming- movie director' Gone With The Wind', The Wizard of Oz'
1940
Peter Fonda-actor,Henry's son,Jane's brother, 'Easy Rider,Ulee's God'
1955
Howard Jones- British rock pianist,singer/songwriter'Things Can Only Get Better'
1965
 Kristin Davis- actress 'Sex in The City'
Deaths:
1821
 John Keats- British poet'Ode to a Grecian Urn" 25
1934
 Edward Elgar- British composer' Pomp&Circumstance' 76
1965
 Stan Laurel- comedic actor who starred with Oliver Hardy in the "Laurel&Hardy' movies 74
1995
 James Herriot-real name Alfred Wright,veterinarean/author 'All Creatures Great&Small' 78
2019
 Katherine Helmond- actress ,best known TV roles' "Jessica Tate' on ABC sitcom' Soap', "Mona' on "Who's The Boss' 89


----------



## Tish

Irwin said:


> There's a good movie made about Sophie Scholl. I think I watched it on Amazon Prime.
> 
> Sophie Scholl: The Final Days


Thank you for that @Irwin I will download and watch it.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 24th

2010 Sachin Tendulkar becomes the first cricket player to score a double-century in the One Day International format*
The Indian sportsman is widely recognized as one of the greatest batsmen in cricket.

*1989 A Boeing 747 jumbo jet rips open over the Pacific Ocean*
United Airlines Flight 811 experienced an explosive decompression, resulting in the death of 9 passengers.

*1920 The German nazi party is founded*
Adolf Hitler became the party's leader in 1921.

*1607 The world's first opera is premiered*
Claudio Monteverdi's “L'Orfeo” is still performed regularly today.

*1582 Pope Gregory XIII orders the introduction of the Gregorian calendar*
Luigi Lilio's reform of the Julian calendar was first introduced in some European countries and is now the world's most widely used calendar.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 24th   *

1981 Lleyton Hewitt
Australian tennis player

1956 Judith Butler
American philosopher

1955 Steve Jobs
American businessman, co-founded Apple Inc., Pixar

1955 Alain Prost
French race car driver

1304 Ibn Battuta
Moroccan explorer

*Deaths On This Day, February 24th *

1993 Bobby Moore
English footballer, manager

1990 Malcolm Forbes
American publisher

1986 Tommy Douglas
Scottish/Canadian minister, politician, 7th Premier of Saskatchewan

1929 André Messager
French composer

1799 Georg Christoph Lichtenberg
German physicist


----------



## Tish

Pecos said:


> I really appreciate what you have done with this thread. It is very informative.


I second that and am very grateful, you put up with an Aussie from the future.


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> an Aussie from the future


I like that!  Sounds like a good movie.


----------



## Pecos

Tish said:


> I second that and am very grateful, you put up with an Aussie from the future.


LOL, we are happy to have an Aussie from the future among us.


----------



## Pam

24th February

1303 The Battle of Roslin - a battle of the First War of Scottish Independence. The war itself lasted from the invasion by England in 1296 until the legal restoration of Scottish independence with the Treaty of Edinburgh - Northampton in 1328.

1711 The London première of Handel's 'Rinaldo'. It was the first Italian opera written for the London stage.

1909 Suffragettes attempted to break into the Houses of Parliament. The police made 29 arrests.

1920 Lady Nancy Astor, (the first woman to ever hold a seat in the House of Commons), became the first woman to speak in Parliament.

1962 The Beatles played a concert at the Birkenhead YMCA for a fee of £30. The audience didn't enjoy the show and the Beatles were booed off stage. They left early for a second gig at Liverpool's Cavern Club, and the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## moviequeen1

Tish said:


> I second that and am very grateful, you put up with an Aussie from the future.


Thanks Tish,and for your wonderful idea of including birthdays/deaths Sue


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 24th
1839
William Otis of Philadelphia patents steam shovel
1868
!st U.S. parade with floats happened during Mardi Gras in Mobile, Ala
1946
General Juan Peron becomes Argentina's 1st President
1969
movie' The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie' is released directed by Ronald Neame,based on book by Muriel Spark. Maggie Smith stars as 'eccentric ' teacher at a girls school in Edinburgh,Scotland, her influence on them. Other cast members, Robert Stephens{Smith's husband at the time} Gordon Jackson,Pamela Franklin. Maggie won Best Actress Oscar, she won her 2nd Oscar for best supp actress in 'California Suite'
2008
 Fidel Castro resigns as President of Cuba after 50 yrs due to health problems, His brother Raul takes over


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 24 Birthdays:
1786
 Wilheim Grimm- German storyteller- Grimm Fairy Tales'
1836
 Winslow Homer- U.S. painter
1890
Marjorie Main- actress 'Ma&Pa Kettle' movies
1921
 Abe Vigoda- actor 'Fish' on TV show 'Barney Miller, movie'The Godfather'
1932
Michel Legrand-French  movie composer'Windmills of Your MInd, Summer of 42'
1947
Edward James Olmos- actor TV show 'Miami Vice' movie'Stand&Deliver'
1981
Lleyton Hewitt- retired Australian tennis player
Deaths:
1815
 Robert Fulton- inventor of 1st commerical steamboat 49
1990
Malcom Forbes- businessman/publisher of Forbes Magazine 70
1994
 Dianah Shore- actress/singer/ TV hostess
1998 
Henny Youngman- comedian'Take My Wife Please...." 91
2006
Don Knotts- comedic actor' Barney Fife' on "Andy Griffith Show' 81
2020
Katherine Johnson-NASA mathematican her story depicted movie 'Hidden Figures'  101


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 25th

1994 An Israeli doctor kills 30 unarmed Palestinians in the Mosque of Abraham*
The massacre by right-wing extremist Baruch Goldstein was widely condemned, also in Israel.
*
1991 The Warsaw Pact is disbanded*
Following the end of the Cold War, the defense treaty between 8 communist states had lost its purpose. It had been signed in 1955 as an antagonist of NATO.
*
1986 Corazon Aquino is sworn in as the 11th President of the Philippines*
Aquino's presidency ended 20 years of dictatorship. She was the first female president in Asia.
*
1964 Muhammad Ali becomes world heavyweight champion*
Ali, who still used his original name Cassius Clay at the time, is considered one of the greatest heavyweight boxers in history.

*1947 The state of Prussia is dissolved*
At its peak, the most important state of the German empire encompassed parts of modern-day Germany, Poland, and Russia.

*Side note: am I the only one that finds it strange that 67 years to the day, from the Warsaw Pact, disbanded Russia attacks Ukraine.*


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 25th   *

1943 George Harrison
English singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1917 Anthony Burgess
English author

1873 Enrico Caruso
Italian tenor

1861 Rudolf Steiner
Austrian philosopher, educator

1778 José de San Martín
Argentinian general, politician, 1st President of Peru

*Deaths On This Day, February 25th *

2001 Donald Bradman
Australian cricketer

1975 Elijah Muhammad
American religious leader

1970 Mark Rothko
Latvian/American painter

1723 Christopher Wren
English architect, designed St Paul's Cathedral

805 Emperor Dzong of Tang


----------



## Pam

25th February

1570 Queen Elizabeth I was excommunicated by Pope Pius V. He declared her a usurper for her severe persecution of Roman Catholics in England. It was the last such judgment made against a reigning monarch by any pope.

1913 English suffragette Emmeline Pankhurst went on trial for a bomb attack on the home of David Lloyd George, Chancellor of the Exchequer.

1939 The first Anderson air raid shelter in Britain was erected in a garden in Islington, London. These World War Two shelters were set 3 to 4 feet deep into the ground and consisted of six corrugated iron sheets bolted together at the top, covered with earth. They were surprisingly robust and saved thousands of lives. In all, two and a half million were built.

1953 An inquest heard that the Princess Victoria, a ferry which sank off Belfast drowning 133 people had met 'a howling gale and an horrific rolling sea that attacked the ship from all sides.' When the decision was made to turn back towards Stranraer a huge wave forced open the stern doors on the car deck, buckling them in the process and flooding the car deck which caused the ship to roll over and sink.


----------



## moviequeen1

1836
industralist/inventor, Samuel Colt patents 1st multi shot revolving cylinder revolver. It could be fired multiple times without reloading
1919
 Oregon became the 1st state to tax gasoline at 1 cent/gallon
1963
The Beatles release their 1st U.S. single' Please,Please, Me'
1986
 Corazon Aquino becomes Philppines 11th President, former Pres, Ferdinand Marcos flees the country
1973
 Stephen Sondheim's musical' A Little Night Music' opens at Shubert Theatre in NYC,runs for 601 performances. Its about romantic lives of couples at a country estate The original cast members :
Len Cariou, Hermione Gingold, Glynis Johns,was nominate for 12 Tony Awards,won 6 incl Best Musical. The best known song from the show' Send in The Clowns'


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 25th Birthdays:
1841
Pierre Auguste Renoir- French impressionist painter
1873
 Enrico Caruso-Italian operatic tenor
1913
 Jim Backus- actor,voice of cartoon character' Mr Magoo', best known TV role 'Thurston Howell, III on "Gilligan's Island'  '64-'67
1917
 Anthony Burgess-  novelist' A Clockwork Orange'
1944
 Karen Grassie' Caroline' on TV show' little House on The Prairie'
 1971
 Sean Astin- actor ' Rudy', The Goonies, Lord of The Rings' -his  parents,actress Patty Duke,adoptive father, actor John Astin
Deaths:
1723
 Christopher Wren- English astronomer/architect 90
1970
Mark Rothko- U.S. abstract expressionist painter 66
1983
 Tennessee Williams- playwright'Cat on A Hot Tin Roof', A Streetcar Named Desire'  71
1987
 James Coco-character actor/singer'Man of LaMancha, Murder by Death' 56
2006
 Darren McGavin-actor 'The Night Stalker', A Christmas Story' 83
2013
C. Everrett Koop- pediatric surgeon,13th  U.S.Surgeon General"82-'89  96
2017
 Bill Paxton- actor 'Twister, True Lies, Big Love' 61


----------



## Tish

*This day in History February 26th

1993 A car bomb explodes below the World Trade Center in New York*
The attack was carried out by a group of Islamist militants. 6 people died in the blast.
*
1991 The world's first web browser is presented to the public*
The browser “WorldWideWeb” (later renamed “Nexus”) was developed by Tim Berners-Lee, a British computer scientist best known as the inventor of the internet.
*
1920 The first German Expressionist film is premiered*
“The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari” by Robert Wiene is considered one of the best silent films of the horror genre.
*
1917 The world's first jazz record is created*
The “Original Dixieland Jass Band” recorded “Livery Stable Blues” for the Victor Talking Machine Company in New York.
*
1909 A color motion picture is shown to the general public for the first time*
A series of 21 short Kinemacolor films were presented at the Palace Theatre in London.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 26th   *

1954 Recep Tayyip Erdoğan
Turkish politician, 25th Prime Minister of Turkey

1932 Johnny Cash
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, actor

1928 Ariel Sharon
Israeli general, politician, 11th Prime Minister of Israel

1852 John Harvey Kellogg
American surgeon, co-created Corn flakes

1802 Victor Hugo
French author, poet, playwright

*Deaths this day, February 26th* 

1994 Bill Hicks
American comedian

1989 Roy Eldridge
American trumpet player

1981 Robert Aickman
English author

1966 Vinayak Damodar Savarkar
Indian politician

1821 Joseph de Maistre
French diplomat


----------



## moviequeen1

1895
 Michael Owens in Toldeo,Ohio patents glass-blowing machine
1919
 Grand Canyon National Park located in NW Arizona becomes the 15th site to be named a national park. Its comprise of Grand Canyon,gorge of Colorado River,park covers over 1.2 million acres,governed by U.S. Park Service. The park had over 2.8 mil visitors in 2020
1973
 Triple Crown winning horse' Sectretariat' was bought for record $5.7 mill
1983
Michael Jackson's album' Thriller' debuts at #1 on music charts, stays there for 37 weeks
1989
 Tom Landry, coach of NFL Dallas Cowboys is fired after 29 yrs
2017
 At the Academy Awards, major mixup when presenters, Warren Beatty&Faye Dunaway were handed the wrong envelope for Best Picture. They announced it was 'La La Land,' the real winner was' Moonlight'


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 26th Birthdays:
1564
Christopher Marlowe- English poet/dramatist' Dr Faust'
1802
Victor Hugo- French author' Hunchback of Notre Dame, Les Miserables'
1829
Levi Strauss- German born/U.S. clothing designer,who founded 1st company to manufacteur blue jeans, Levi Strauss&Company
1846
William'Buffalo Bill' Cody- wild west hunter/showman
1893
 William Fawley- actor best known TV role'Fred Mertz' in "I Love Lucy'
1928
 Antione' Fats' Domino- U.S. r&b piano player/singer' Blueberry Hill' Walkin To New Orleans'
1949
 Elizabeth George- author of' Inspector Thomas Lynley'mystery novels
Deaths:
1903
 Richard Gatling-inventor of  the Gatling 1st hand cranked machine gun 84
1981
Howard Hanson- U.S. classical composer/conductor 84
1997
 David Doyle- actor was voice "Charlie' in TV show 'Charlie's Angels' 67
2017
 Joseph Wapner- judge in TV show' The People's Court' 97


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, February 27th

2010 A massive earthquake strikes Chile*
The tremor measured 8.8 on the Richter scale and left more than 500 people dead and thousands injured.

*2002 A Muslim mob set fire to a train carrying Hindu pilgrims*
The attack killed 59 people, including many women and children.

*1943 Non-violent protests in Berlin prevent the deportation of 2000 jews*
The “Rosenstrasse protest” was carried out by the “Aryan” wives and relatives of detained Jewish men.

*1933 Germany's parliament building is set on fire*
The Nazis used the Reichstag fire to justify harsh repression against political opponents. The event is considered pivotal in the establishment of Nazi Germany.

*1932 The neutron is discovered*
English physicist James Chadwick was later awarded the Nobel Prize for his discovery.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 27th   *

1994 Hou Yifan
Chinese chess player

1934 Ralph Nader
American lawyer, author, activist

1932 Elizabeth Taylor
English/American actress

1902 John Steinbeck
American author, Nobel Prize laureate

1807 Henry Wadsworth Longfellow
American poet
*
Deaths On This Day, February 27th *

2011 Frank Buckles
American soldier

2008 William F. Buckley, Jr.
American publisher, an author, founded the National Review

2002 Spike Milligan
Indian/Irish actor, singer, screenwriter, author

1989 Konrad Lorenz
Austrian zoologist, Nobel Prize laureate

1936 Ivan Pavlov
Russian physiologist, Nobel Prize laureate


----------



## moviequeen1

1827
 The 1st Mardi Gras celebration happened in New Orleans
1879
 Constantin Fahlberg, Russian chemist discovers saccharin,artifical sweetner
1968
 Walter Cronkite, CBS Evening News anchor, gives a scathing editorial of U.S. chances of winning Vietnam War
1974
 'People' magazine, publishes its 1st issue,with actress Mia Farrow on the cover. The price was 35 cents, now its $6
1981
 Paul McCartney &Stevie Wonder record single' Ebony&Ivory' was #1 on Billboard Top 100 for 7 weeks


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 27th Birthdays:
272- Constantine the Great
1891
David Sarnoff- U.S. radio/TV pioneer' RCA,NBC Network
1902
 John Steinbeck- author'Grapes of Wrath'
1923
Dexter Gordon- U.S. jazz saxaphonist'Round Midnight'
1930
Joanne Woodward- actress/philanthropist,widow of actor Paul Newman who died in '08
She won Best Actress Oscar for "The 3 Faces of Eve' 58. She was the 1st person to receive Hollywood Walk of Fame Star in 1960.
1981
Josh Groban- singer' You Raise Me Up' 
Deaths:
1892
Louis Vuitton-French founder of leather goods that bears his name 70
1968
 Frankie Lymon of pop group'The Teenagers' 'Why Do Fools Fall In Love' 25
1985
J.Pat O'Mally- Irish/English character actor 80
1993
 Lillan Gish- silent film/stage actress 'Birth of a Nation' 99
2015
 Leonard Nimoy- actor  TV shows' Star Trek' Mission Impossible'  83


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, February 28th

2013 Pope Benedict XVI resigns*
The pope whose birth name is Joseph Ratzinger was the first leader of the Catholic Church to resign in 1415.

*1991 The first Gulf War ends*
The armed conflict had lasted a little over half a year and claimed over 100,000 civilian casualties.

*1986 Swedish prime minister Olof Palme is assassinated*
Even though over 130 people have confessed to the murder, the case has never been solved.

*1975 A London underground train crashes into the end of the tunnel at Moorgate station*
The Moorgate tube crash claimed 43 lives and was the deadliest accident in the London Underground during peacetime.
*
1935 Nylon is invented*
Wallace Carothers first produced the polymer at the DuPont Experimental Station in Wilmington, Delaware, United States.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, February 28th   *

1953 Paul Krugman
American economist, Nobel Prize laureate

1948 Bernadette Peters
American actress, singer, author

1929 Frank Gehry
Canadian/American architect, designed 8 Spruce Street, Walt Disney Concert Hall

1901 Linus Pauling
American chemist, activist, Nobel Prize laureate

1894 Ben Hecht
American screenwriter, director, producer
*
Deaths On This Day, February 28th* 

2009 Paul Harvey
American radio host

2007 Billy Thorpe
English/Australian singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1977 Eddie Anderson
American actor

1925 Friedrich Ebert
German politician, 1st President of Germany

1916 Henry James
American/English author


----------



## Pam

28th February

1900 The four-month siege of the British garrison at Ladysmith in Natal (South Africa) ended, as a relief force broke through the Boers at Spion Kop. There were extraordinary scenes of jubilation in Britain, followed by much larger celebrations after the Siege of Mafeking. Four Victoria Crosses awarded during the siege.

1931 Having left the Labour Party, Sir Oswald Mosley formed the "New Party" which he said was dedicated to turning parliament "from a talk-shop into a workshop". The party later evolved into the British Union of Fascists.

1966 The Cavern Club, Liverpool, where the Beatles and other pop groups began, was forced into liquidation.

2001 A clean-up operation got under way after a suspected arson fire at Coventry Cathedral the previous day. Insurance experts started assessing the damage to the Cathedral's priceless artefacts, including this famous tapestry 'Christ the King', by Graham Sutherland.


----------



## moviequeen1

1749
The 1st editon of Henry Fielding's novel'Tom Jones' is published
1827
 the 1st commercial U.S railroad, Baltimore&Ohio{B&0} is chartered
1953
Two Cambridge scientists, James D. Watson &Francis Crick discover chemical structure of DNA molecule that carries genes of every plant&animal species
1983
 TV Show 'M*A*S*H 2 hr series finale' Goodbye, Farewell,and Amen' directed by Alan Alda who played  'Hawkeye Pierce" had record 106 million viewers tune in
1995
 Denver International Airport opens,its the largest  in the U.S. Its 1 1/2times bigger than Manhattan.The 3rd largest U.S. airport that has 6 runways


----------



## moviequeen1

Feb 28th Birthdays:
1903
 Vincent Minnelli- movie director ,'An American in Paris, Gigi
1906
 Benjamin' Bugsy Seigel- gangster who created casinos in Las Vegas
1915
 Zero Mostel- comedian/actor 'Fiddler on The Roof, The Producers
1923
 Charles Durning-character actor 'The Sting, Tootsie'
1931
Gavin Macleod- best known TV roles 'Murray' on Mary Tyler Moore Show, 'Capt Stubing on 'The Love Boat'
1957
 Cindy Wilson vocalist with band, 'B-52's "Love Shack'
1969
 Pat Monahan,singer/songwriter with band 'Train'  'Drops of Jupiter, Hey Soul Sister' 
Deaths :
1959
 Maxwell Anderson -dramatist 'Key Largo' 70
1967
 Henry Luce- magazine publisher, 'Time, Fortune, Life' 69
2011
 Jane Russell- actress, sex symbol in the 40's-50's 89
2018
 Harvey Schmidt- musical composer' The Fantasticks' 88


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 1st

1998 Titanic becomes the first film to gross $1 billion*
James Cameron's epic account of the sinking of the Titanic had a budget of $ 200 million and grossed over $ 2 billion in the end.
*
1995 Internet giant Yahoo! is incorporated*
The company was founded in January 1994 as Jerry's guide to the World Wide Web by Jerry Yang and David Filo.
*
1947 The International Monetary Fund (IMF) is formed*
The IMF's primary goal of improving the economies of its member countries has frequently been overshadowed in the past by criticisms about the fund's alleged support of dictatorships and negative impact on the environment.
*
1932 Aviator Charles Lindbergh's son is kidnapped*
The toddler's abduction and death was one of the most publicized crimes of the century.
*
1896 Henri Becquerel discovers radioactivity*
The French physicist made his groundbreaking discovery while trying to prove his erroneous theory that phosphorescent uranium salts absorb sunlight and reemit it as X-rays.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 1st   *

1994 Justin Bieber
Canadian singer-songwriter, dancer

1944 Roger Daltrey
English singer-songwriter, producer, actor

1922 Yitzhak Rabin
Israeli politician, 5th Prime Minister of Israel, Nobel Prize laureate

1904 Glenn Miller
American trombonist, composer, bandleader

1810 Frédéric Chopin
Polish pianist, composer

*Deaths On This Day, March 1st *

2014 Alain Resnais
French director, cinematographer, screenwriter

1983 Arthur Koestler
Hungarian/English author, journalist

1980 Dixie Dean
English footballer

1912 George Grossmith
English actor, singer

1643 Girolamo Frescobaldi
Ferrarese pianist, composer


----------



## moviequeen1

1872
Yellowstone National Park becomes the world's 1st national park,was established by Congress, signed into law by Pres. Ulysses S.Grant.Its located in NW Wyoming,also includes areas of Montana,Idaho. It covers 2.2. million acres of lakes,canyons,known for wildlife and geothermal features e.g 'Old Faithful',has active volcano 'Caldera'
1961
Pres John F Kennedy established'Peace Corps',an independent agency/volunteer program run by U.S. Govt. It provides international social&economic development for poor countries. After 3 month trainig period, volunteers  are mostly college kids with degrees spend 2 yrs abroad
1978
Charlie Chaplin's coffin is stolen from Swiss cemetary 2 months after his death in a exhortion plot 2 months later,police arrest 2 mechanics who take them to cornfield near Lake Geneva where they had buried him
2017
 Gustav Klimt's painting"Bauergarten' was sold in London for $59.3 mil


----------



## moviequeen1

March 1st Birthdays:
1810- Frederic Chopin- Polish/French composer
1904
 Glenn Miller- U.S. bandleader/jazz composer' In The Mood,Mooonlight Srenade'
1910
 David Niven-British actor' Casino Royale,The Pink Panther'
1944
 Roger Daltry,rock singer,founder of British band'The Who'
1954
 Ron Howard-actor/ movie director,His best known TV roles' "Opie' "Andy Griffith Show',"Richie Cunnigham' 'Happy Days. A few of movies he's directed 'Splash,Cocoon,Apollo 13,Parenthood,A Beautiful Mind '01-{won Best Director Oscar,} In the Heart of the Sea
1966
 Paul Hollywood- British baker, TV judge"Great British Baking Show"
Deaths:
1984
 Jackie Coogan- actor 'The Kid, Oliver Twist, TV show' Addams Family" 69
1991
 Edward Land- inventor of instant photography,co founder of Polariod Corp 81
2006
 Jack Wild- British actor 'Oliver' 53
2013
Bonnie Franklin-actress ,best known TV role 'Ann Romano' on "One Day At a Time' 69


----------



## Pam

1st March 

1711 The first edition of London's - 'The Spectator'founded by Joseph Addison and Richard Steele.

1940 English actress Vivien Leigh won an Oscar for her performance as Scarlett O'Hara in the film Gone with the Wind. 

1950 Klaus Fuchs, one of Britain's top atomic scientists, was sentenced to 14 years for spying in the Soviet Union.  Klaus Emil Julius Fuchs, 38, a civil servant from Harwell in Berkshire, pleaded guilty to four offences under the Official Secrets Act. German-born Fuchs, who fled his home country to escape Nazi persecution in 1933, had come to be regarded as one of Britain's top atomic scientists. But beneath the facade was a committed Communist who had been passing secrets to the Russians for most of the past decade. 

2006 The Senedd, in Cardiff Bay, was officially opened by Queen Elizabeth II. It is the main public building of the National Assembly, the main centre for democracy and devolution in Wales.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 2nd

1995 The top quark is discovered*
The existence of this elementary particle, the bottom quark's counterpart, had been presumed since the 1970s.
*
1970 Rhodesia declares itself an independent republic*
By severing the country's ties with the United Kingdom, white Prime Minister Ian Smith attempted to prevent the institution of black majority rule.
*
1969 Concorde takes off on its maiden flight*
The supersonic airliner was retired in 2003, after Air France Flight 4590 crashed shortly after takeoff from Paris Charles de Gaulle airport on July 25, 2000.

*1959 Miles Davis records Kind of Blue*
It is considered the best-selling jazz album in history and one of the most influential works of jazz music ever produced.
*
1933 The film King Kong premieres*
The black and white movie marked a milestone in the history of film, especially due to Willis O’Brien's stop-motion effects.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 2nd   *

1968 Daniel Craig
English actor

1962 Jon Bon Jovi
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer, actor

1931 Mikhail Gorbachev
Soviet lawyer, politician, President of the Soviet Union, Nobel Prize laureate

1904 Dr. Seuss
American author, poet, illustrator

1900 Kurt Weill
German/American composer

*Deaths On This Day, March 2nd *

1999 Dusty Springfield
English singer, producer

1991 Serge Gainsbourg
French singer-songwriter, actor, director

1982 Philip K. Dick
American author

1930 D. H. Lawrence
English novelist

1619 Anne of Denmark


----------



## Pam

2nd March

1882 An unsuccessful attempt was made by Scotsman Roderick Maclean to assassinate Queen Victoria. As she was leaving Windsor railway station he stepped forward from the cheering crowd, lifted a revolver and fired into her carriage. Before a second shot could be fired, he was overpowered by the crowd and arrested by Superintendent Hayes. Remaining calm, the Queen and her companions rode on to Windsor Castle. 

1958 A British team, led by explorer Vivian Fuchs, completed the first crossing of the Antarctic. His 12-man party endured severe hardships to travel the 2,500 from the Filchner Ice Shelf to McMurdo Sound in just 99 days.

1986 The Queen signed the Australia Act in Canberra. The Act resolved the anomalous power of the United Kingdom's parliament to legislate over the individual Australian states, a power that it had exercised since colonial times.

2000 Chilean General Augusto Pinochet left Britain after UK Home Secretary Jack Straw told him that he was free to leave and declared that he would not be extradited to Spain to face charges of human rights abuses.

2015 The last surviving Dambusters pilot (Squadron Leader Les Munro) decided to sell his gallantry medals awarded for the famous raid and donate the proceeds to the newly-built Bomber Command Memorial in London, dedicated to the 55,573 airmen killed during the Second World War.


----------



## moviequeen1

1796
 Napoleon Bonaparte appointed Commander in Chief of French Army in Italy
1939
 Massachusetts Legislature votes to ratify U.S. Bill of Rights 147 yrs late
1965
 movie' Sound of Music' is released based on the true story of Von Trapp family who fled Austria in 1938 due to Nazi rule.The movie directed by Robert Wise, starring Julie Andrews, Christopher Plummer. The movie won 5 Oscars, picture, director,,score adaption, editing. The music by Richard Rogers&Oscar Hammerstein
1977
 Bette Davis becomes 1st woman to receive American Film institute's Lifetime Achievement Award
1983
 The 1st compact disc player is released by Sony cost $1,000
2016
 British scientists reveal the oldest known land fossil,Tortotubus 440 million yrs old ,found in Gotland, Sweden


----------



## moviequeen1

March 2nd Birthday:
1900
Kurt J.Weill, German composer who collaborated with Bertlot Brecht "The Three Penny Opera' with well known song' Mack The KNife'
1904
 Theodore Geisel- children's author,'Dr Seuss'  'Cat in The Hat, Green Eggs&Ham,How The Grinch Stole Christmas
1917
Desi Arnaz- Cuban born singer/bandleader/actor' I Love Lucy' Lucille Ball's ex husband
1942
 John Irving- author' World According to Garp,Cider House Rules', Prayer for Owen Meany'
1952
 Lauraine Newman- comedienne/actress orginial cast member on SNL 'The Not Ready For Prime Time Players'
1981
Bryce Dallas Howard- actress 'The Help,Jurassic Park' eldest daughter of director,Ron Howard
Deaths
1930
 DH Lawrence- British poet/writer' Lady Chatterly's Lover' 41
1939
 Howard Carter- British archelogoist who discovered King Tutankhamun's tomb 65
1987
 Randolph Scott- actor 'Ride The High Country' Western Union' 89
2008
 Jeff Healey- Canadian blues singer/lapsteel guitarist 'Angel Eyes' 41
2020
 James Lipton- actor/writer/host of Inside The Actor's Studio' 93


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 3rd

1991 Footage of Los Angeles police officers severely beating Rodney King caused a global outcry.*
The acquittal of the police officers involved sparked the Los Angeles riots in 1992.

*1985 The U.K. miners' strike ends*
The year-long dispute was the country's longest-running industrial dispute and a defining issue of Margaret Thatcher's Conservative government.

*1974 All 345 people on board a Turkish Airlines jet die* *as it plunges to the ground near Paris, France*
The crash of the DC-10 aircraft has the 4th highest death toll of any aviation accident in history.
*
1938 The world's fastest steam locomotive is built*
The Mallard could reach a speed of over 100 miles per hour (160 km/h).

*1924 The last remnant of the Ottoman empire in Turkey is abolished*
The end of the Islamic caliphate marked the demise of the 600-year old empire and gave way to the formation of a reformed Turkey under Mustafa Kemal Atatürk.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 3rd   *

1981 Julius Malema
South African politician

1977 Ronan Keating
Irish singer-songwriter, actor

1869 Henry Wood
English conductor

1847 Alexander Graham Bell
Scottish/American engineers invented the Telephone

1845 Georg Cantor
German mathematician

*Deaths On This Day, March 3rd *

1987 Danny Kaye
American actor

1983 Hergé
Belgian illustrator

1707 Aurangzeb
Mughal Emperor

1706 Johann Pachelbel
German composer

1703 Robert Hooke
English scientist


----------



## moviequeen1

1847
 U.S. Postal Dept is authorized to issue postage stamps
1875
 composer, Georges Bizet's last&greatest opera'Carmen' debuts in Paris
1885
American Telegraph&Telephone{ATT&T} company is founded
1921
Univ of Toronto scientists,Frederick G. Banting, Charles H.Best discover insulin
1933
Mount Rushmore National Memorial is dedicated in Black Hills, South Dakota.
The sculptor Gutzon Borglan with is son,Lincoln designed the 60 ft granite heads of 4 U.S. Presidents, George Washington, Thomas Jefferson,Theodore Roosevelt, Abraham Lincoln
2005
 Steve Fossett becomes the 1st person to fly airplane solo around the world without stopping for fuel,took him 67 hrs, 2 min


----------



## moviequeen1

March 3rd Birthdays:
1831
George Pullman-inventor of railroad sleeping car
1847
 Alexander Graham Bell- inventor of telephone
1920
James Doohan- actor best known for TV role' Scotty' TV show' Star Trek"
1947
 Jennifer Warnes- singer/arranger/producer 'Up Where We Belong','Famous Blue Raincoat'
1958
Miranda Richardson-British actress, 'Damage,Crying Game'
Deaths:
1959
 Lou Costello- actor/ comedian ,partner with Bub Abbott with famous skit' Who's on First'  52
1983
Herge- Belgian cartoonist 'Adventures of Tintin' 75
1987
Danny Kaye- comedian/actor' The Danny Kaye Show', White Christmas' 76
1991
 Arthur Murray- U. S. ballroom dancer/businessman  95
2018
 Roger Bannister- British middle distance runner 88
David Ogden Stiers-actor ,best known TV role,'Major Charles Winchester' on 'M*A*S*H  75


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 4th

2007 The world's first national internet election is held.*
Estonia was the first country to allow its citizens to vote in a parliamentary election through the world wide web.

*1980 Robert Mugabe becomes Zimbabwe's first black prime minister.*
A hero of the black struggle against the white minority rule in his country, Mugabe won a landslide victory. More recently, his oppressive style of leadership has been condemned domestically and internationally.

*1977 The Vrancea earthquake claims over 1500 lives*
Most of the victims were residents of Romania's capital Bucharest.

*1918 The first documented cases of the Spanish flu herald a deadly worldwide pandemic*
The disease quickly spread around the world, causing over 25 million deaths.

*1789 The U.S. Constitution is put into effect*
The law is one of the world's oldest constitutions still in use. The oldest is the Constitution of San Marino, which was issued in 1600.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 4th   *

1968 Graham Westley
English footballer, manager

1951 Chris Rea
English singer-songwriter, guitarist

1950 Rick Perry
American politician, 47th Governor of Texas

1932 Ryszard Kapuściński
Polish journalist

1678 Antonio Vivaldi
Italian violinist, composer

*Deaths On This Day, March 4th *

2008 Gary Gygax
American game designer, writer, co-created Dungeons & Dragons

1977 Anatol E. Baconsky
Romanian poet, author, critic

1888 Amos Bronson Alcott
American educator, philosopher

1852 Nikolai Gogol
Ukrainian/Russian author, playwright

1811 Mariano Moreno
Argentinian lawyer, journalist, politician


----------



## moviequeen1

1801
 Thomas Jefferson is 1st President to be inaugrated in Washington,DC
1902
 American Automobile Association{AAA} is founded in Chicago,Ill
1924
Happy Birthday to You' is published by Claydon Sunny, song written by 2 sisters, Patty&Mildred Hill
1933
 Franklin Roosevelt becomes 32nd U.S. President. In his speech he vows to get country out of the Depression by famously saying'We have nothing to fear but fear itself'
1989
The Louvre Pyramid designed by famed architect, I.M. Pei is inaugrated by French President, Francois Mitterand in Paris


----------



## moviequeen1

March 4th Birthdays:
1678
 Antonio Vivlaldi- violin virtuso/composer 'The 4 Seasons'
1877
Garrett Morgan- U.S. inventor of the gas mask,traffic signal
1901
 Charles H. Goren- master bridge player, won 26 U.S. titles
1954
 Catherine O'Hara- Canadian actress- 'Hone Alone' Beetlejuice', TV show' Schitt's Creek"
1965
 Khaled Hosseni- writer' The Kite Runner'
Deaths:
1992
 Christian K. Nelson -inventor of Eskimo ice cream bars 98
1994
 John Candy- Canadian actor/comedian' TV show' SCTV', movies' Uncle Buck, Trains,Planes&Automobiles  43
1996
 Minnie Pearl- country western comedienne.' Grand Ole Opry' always wore a hat with the sales tag still on it 84
2016
 Pat Conroy- author' Prince of Tides, The Great Santini 70


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, March 5th

1981 The home computer ZX81 is launched*
The British ZX81 was one of the world's first home computers and was sold over 1.5 million times.

*1970 The Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty enters into force*
Nuclear powers China, Russia, U.S., U.K., and France initiated the treaty in 1968. It has since been ratified by 190 nations around the world.

*1960 Alberto Korda takes his famous picture of revolutionary Che Guevara*
The iconic photograph, called Guerrillero Heroico, was taken at a memorial service for the victims of the La Coubre explosion.

*1872 The air brake is patented*
George Westinghouse is credited with the design of the railway braking system that uses compressed air.

*1616 Nicolaus Copernicus' revolutionary book De revolutionibus orbium coelestium is banned by the Catholic Church.*
In the book, Copernicus claimed that the Earth revolves around the sun. The Church maintained Ptolemy's geocentric system. The book is considered a milestone in the history of astronomy.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 5th   *

1970 John Frusciante
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1951 Lat
Malaysian cartoonist

1948 Elaine Paige
English singer, actress

1898 Zhou Enlai
Chinese politician, 1st Premier of the People's Republic of China

1871 Rosa Luxemburg
Russian economist, philosopher


*Deaths On This Day, March 5th *

2022 Shane Warne

Australian Cricketer

2013 Hugo Chávez
Venezuelan military officer, politician, President of Venezuela

1963 Patsy Cline
American singer-songwriter, pianist

1953 Sergei Prokofiev
Russian pianist, composer, conductor

1953 Joseph Stalin
Soviet marshal, politician, 4th Premier of the Soviet Union

1895 Nikolai Leskov
Russian author, playwright, journalist


----------



## moviequeen1

1558
 smoking tobacco is introduced in Europe by a Spanish physican,Francisco Fernades
1853
 piano company, Steinway&Sons is founded by Henry Steinway in NYC
1872
 engineer, George Westinghouse patents triple air brakes for trains
2006
 nature documentary' Planet Earth' narrated by nature history film maker, David Attenborough debuts on BBC


----------



## moviequeen1

March 5th Birthdays:
1824
 James Merritt Ives- US lithographer/businessman{Currier&Ives}
1908
Rex Harrison- British actor on stage/screen 'My Fair Lady,Dr Doolittle"
1936
 Dean Stockwell- actor' Blue Velvet, TV show' Quantum Leap'
1948
 Richard Hickox- British musical conductor
1955
 Penn Jillette- magican{Penn&Teller}
1962
twins Charlie&Craig Reid Scottish musicians 'The Pretenders'  hit single' I'm Gonna Be{500 miles}
Deaths:
1778
 Thomas Arne- British composer' Rule Britianna, A Hunting We Will Go' 67
1953
 Joseph Stalin- Russian dictator 73
1963
 Patsy Cline -country music singer'Crazy,I Fall to Pieces' 30 {plane crash}
1980
 Jay Silverheels- Canadian actor best known TV role' Tonto' on "The Lone Ranger' 67
1982
John Belushi-actor/comedian, original cast member on SNL,'Animal House, Blues Brothers' 33 {drug overdose}
1999
Richard Kiley-actor/singer "Man of La Mancha', Kismet' 76


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 6th

1987 193 people die when a ferry capsizes in the North Sea*
The Herald of Free Enterprise sank just minutes after leaving the Belgian port of Zeebrugge.

*1967 Stalin's daughter defects to the West*
The Soviet dictator's daughter, Svetlana Alliluyeva, caused an international uproar when she approached the United States embassy in New Delhi and later became a naturalized U.S. citizen.

*1957 Ghana becomes the first African country to gain independence from colonial rule*
Ghana emerged as a sovereign state from the former British colonies Gold Coast and Togoland. Kwame Nkrumah was the country's first leader.

*1899 The painkiller Asprin is registered as a trademark*
Acetylsalicylic acid was first isolated in 1897 by German chemist Felix Hoffmann. Today, the medication is sold by Bayer and is on the World Health Organization's list of essential medicines.

*1869 The first periodic table of chemical elements is presented*
Dmitri Mendeleev presented the system to the Russian Chemical Society on that day.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 6th   *

1972 Shaquille O'Neal
American basketball player, actor, rapper

1946 David Gilmour
English singer-songwriter, guitarist

1936 Marion Barry
American politician, 2nd Mayor of the District of Columbia

1926 Alan Greenspan
American economist

1475 Michelangelo
Italian painter, sculptor

*Deaths On This Day, March 6th *

2007 Jean Baudrillard
French philosopher

1986 Georgia O'Keeffe
American painter

1982 Ayn Rand
Russian/American author, philosopher

1900 Gottlieb Daimler
German engineer, businessman, co-founded Daimler-Motoren-Gesellschaft

1842 Constanze Mozart
German wife of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## moviequeen1

1831
 Toronto,Ont was incorporated with William Lyon MacKenzie as its 1st mayor
1899
aspirin{acetylsalicylic acid} was patented by Felix Hoffman at German company, Bayer
1965
 musical,"How To Succeed in Business Without Really Trying' opened on Broadway ran  for1,415 shows. The story of J.Pierrepont Finch who rises from window washer to president of the World Wide Wicker Company. The cast Robert Morse{Finch}, Bonnie Scott as his secretary,Charles Nelson Reilly'Bud' Rudy Vallee company president. The show won 7 Tony Awards, inc best musical,director, Morse won 'lead actor', Reilly 'featured actor'
1966
 Barry Sandler's single' "Ballad of the Green Beret' debuts at #1 on charts stays there for 13 weeks
1981
after 19yrs, CBS Evening News anchorman, Walter Cronkite signs off for the last time with his famous line' Thats The Way It Is'


----------



## moviequeen1

March 6th Birtdays:
1619
Cyrano de Bergerac-French writer known for his large nose
1806
 Elizabeth Barrett Browning-English poet
1921
 Julius Rudel- Austrian born/U.S symphony conductor
1923
 Ed Mc Mahon- TV host' Star Search' side kick on The Tonight Show with Johnny Carson
1940
 Willie Stargell- Hall of Fame Baseball player, outfielder/1st baseman with Pittsburgh Pirates
1947
Rob Reiner-actor/director, best known TV role' Meathead' on "All In The Family'  movie director 'Stand By Me, When Harry Met Sally,The American President'
Deaths:
1836
 Davy Crockett- U.S. frontiersman ,killed at Battle of the Alamo 49
1888- Louis May Alcott- author of' Little Women' 55 {stroke}
1932
 John Phillip Sousa- U.S composer,'Stars&Stripes Forever' 77
1973
Pearl S. Buck -author 'Good Earth' 80
1986
 Georgia O'Keeffe' painter/sculptor"Flowers' 98
2017
Robert Osborne- U.S. film historian was host of 'Turner Classic Movies' 84


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 7th

1971 A speech by Sheikh Mujibur Rahman helps spark the Bangladesh war of independence*
Bangladesh's founding leader made his historical speech at a time of mounting tensions between East Pakistan, which later became Bangladesh, and West Pakistan, which became present-day Pakistan.

*1965 Police brutally attack civil rights marchers in Selma, Alabama*
Scores of demonstrators were injured, and the day entered history books as Bloody Sunday. The event helped to shift public opinion in favor of the Civil Rights movement.
*
1945 U.S. troops capture the Ludendorff Bridge and cross the Rhine at Remagen*
The legendary capture yielded little strategic advantage but it elevated the morale of the U.S. troops in pursuit of retreating German fighters,
*
1926 The first two-way transatlantic telephone takes place.*
The conversation between the post office in London and Bell Laboratories in New York was established using a short-wave radio signal.

*1900 The SS Kaiser Wilhelm der Grosse becomes the first ship to send wireless signals to shore.*
The German transatlantic liner was fitted with wireless communication by its owner, Norddeutscher Lloyd, in order to outdo its rival Hamburg America Line.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 7th   *

1970 Rachel Weisz
English actress

1960 Ivan Lendl
Czech tennis player

1944 Townes Van Zandt
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1902 Heinz Rühmann
German actor

1875 Maurice Ravel
French composer

*Deaths On This Day, March 7th *

2006 Ali Farka Touré
Malian singer-songwriter, guitarist

1999 Stanley Kubrick
American director

1975 Mikhail Bakhtin
Russian philosopher

1952 Paramahansa Yogananda
Indian guru

1274 Saint Thomas Aquinas
Italian priest, philosopher


----------



## Pam

7th March

1530 When King Henry VIII's divorce request was denied by the Pope, Henry declared himself (not the Pope) as the supreme head of the English church.

1900 A fire at Buckingham Palace destroyed part of its roof.

1935 Malcolm Campbell set a land speed record of 276.8 mph in Florida.

1990 The Egyptian Fayed brothers were allowed to keep Harrods despite an official report that branded them liars during their £615m takeover bid of the House of Fraser Stores.

2015 The one millionth Morris Minor to be produced was sold at auction by Surrey-based specialist car auctioneers 'Historics at Brooklands' for £25,760; 55 years after it rolled off the production line. The classic British car had 23,364 miles 'on the clock' and was still registered on the original number plate 1 MHU, meaning one million in engineering terms.


----------



## Mr. Ed

57 years ago Bloody Sunday: A group of 600 civil rights marchers are brutally attacked by state and local police in Selma, Alabama


----------



## moviequeen1

1854
 Charles Miller patents the 1st U.S. sewing machine to stitch buttonholes
1876
 Alexander Graham Bell is awarded with patent for telephone in U.S.
1911
 Willis Farnsworth in Calif patents the coin-operated locker
1955
 musical' Peter Pan' starring Mary Martin is shown lived on NBC network,a record 65 million tune in,a record at the time
1994
 U.S. Navy issues the 1st permanent order assigning women on combat ships


----------



## moviequeen1

March 7th Birthdays:
1671
Rob Roy-Scottish folk hero/outlaw
1846
 Whitcomb Judson-inventor of zipper
1875
 Maurice Ravel-French composer/pianist' Bolero'
1927
 James Broderick-actor' Dog Day Afternoon', TV show' Family' '76-'80 . His son is actor,Matthew Broderick
1945
 John Heard- actor "Home Alone' movies,played'Kevin's dad
1956
 Bryan Cranston-actor TV shows'Malcolm in The Middle, Breaking Bad'
Deaths:
322
Artistotle- Greek philosopher 62
1214
Thomas Aquinas- Italian  theologian/philosopher 48
1985
 Robert Woodwruff-CEO of Coca-Cola 95
1999
Stanley Kubrick- film director'A Clockwork Orange, A Space Odessy' 70


----------



## Tish

*This day in history March 8th

1979 The compact disc is presented to the public*
The CD was developed by Philips and Sony. The companies later collaborated to produce a standard format and CD players.

*1978 The first episode of the radio comedy The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy is broadcast.*
Douglas Adams' radio play was a major success with BBC Radio 4 listeners. The book version consisting of five novels - A Trilogy in Five Parts - became a worldwide success.

*1971 In the Fight of the Century, Joe Frazier triumphs over Muhammad Ali*
Ali had been stripped of his World Heavyweight Champion title in 1967 for refusing to serve in the armed forces. As he was still undefeated, Frazier had to beat him to be recognized as the world champion.

*1910 Raymonde de Laroche becomes the first woman with a pilot's license*
The French aviatrix was also the first woman to fly solo. She died at the age of 36 when her experimental plane crashed at Le Crotoy airfield in northern France.

*1817 The New York Stock Exchange is founded*
The NYSE at 11 Wall Street in New York City is the world's largest stock exchange.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 8th   *

1990 Petra Kvitová
Czech tennis player

1952 George Allen
American politician, 67th Governor of Virginia

1907 Konstantinos Karamanlis
Greek politician, 3rd President of Greece

1879 Otto Hahn
German chemist, Nobel Prize laureate

1841 Oliver Wendell Holmes, Jr.
American jurist

*Deaths On This Day, March 8th *

1999 Joe DiMaggio
American baseball player

1942 José Raúl Capablanca
Cuban chess player

1930 William Howard Taft
American politician, 27th President of the United States

1917 Ferdinand von Zeppelin
German general, businessman

1869 Hector Berlioz
French composer


----------



## Tish

Mr. Ed said:


> 57 years ago Bloody Sunday: A group of 600 civil rights marchers are brutally attacked by state and local police in Selma, Alabama



@Mr. Ed Thank you for that, I will look it up.


----------



## Pam

8th March

1702...Queen Anne succeeds to the throne on the death of her Protestant brother-in-law and cousin, William III, who had deposed her father James II in the Glorious Revolution. William died of complications after falling from his horse when it stumbled on a molehill. For many years afterwards, his Jacobite enemies would raise their glasses and toast “the little gentleman in the black velvet waistcoat” (the mole).

1908 The House of Commons turned down the women's suffrage bill, thus denying the right for women to vote.

1930 Mahatma Gandhi began the campaign of civil disobedience against British rule in India.

1937 The Road To Wigan Pier, George Orwell's book depicting life during 'The Depression' in the north of England, was published. Wigan pier was simply a place for loading coal onto canal boats on the Leeds - Liverpool canal.

1950 Rover unveiled the world's first car to be powered with a gas turbine engine. Codenamed JET1 the two-seater model would be powered by the same kind of engine used in a jet aeroplane, with a fuel consumption of 5 to 7 miles per gallon.


----------



## moviequeen1

1838
 U.S. mint in New Orleans begins operation of producing dimes
1894
 New York State enacts the country's 1st dog licensing law,owners needed to get a yearly permit of ownership,cost was $2 now its $50
1913
 IRS{Internal Revenue Service] begins to levy&collect income taxes
1973
 Eisenhower Tunnel,world's highest &longest tunnel opens,located 60 miles west of Denver, Colorado. It is a 4 lane tunnel,11,158 feet above sea level.The tunnel carries Interstate 70 under the contennital divide in the Rocky mountains. Its named for Pres Dwight Eisenhower
1996
movie'Fargo' directed by Joel Coen  is released. This comedy is about a murder case,the observations from the residents in Minnesota. The cast Frances McDormand who plays the pregnant police chief,William H.Macy, Steve Buscemi. The movie Oscars for screenplay by Joel&Ethan Coen, best actress,McDormand
2014
 Malyasia Flight# MH 370 with 239 people on board loses contact&disappears never to be seen again.One of aviation enduring mysteries


----------



## moviequeen1

March 8th Birthdays:
1839
 Josephine Cochrane- U.S inventor of automatic dishwasher
1841
 Oliver Wendell Holmes, Jr- U.S. Supreme Court justice
1921
 Alan Hale, Jr-actor best known TV role' Skipper' on 'Gilligan's Island'
1945
 Micky Dolenz- actor/singer with' The Monkees' ,he's the surviving member of the group
1947
 Carol Bayer-Sager- singer/ songwriter' On My Own.Thats What Friends Are For'
1959
 Aidan Quinn- actor' Legends of The Fall' TV show 'Elementary'
Deaths:
1941
 Sherwood Anderson- author' Winesburg, Ohio" 64
1993
Billy Eckstine- jazz singer 'Tenderly 78
 1999
 Joe DiMaggio- Baseball Hall of Fame centerfielder had Major League Baseball record of 56 games hitting streak 84
2016
 George Martin- record producer with The Beatles 90
2020
Max Von Sydow- Swedish actor' The Exorcist, The 7th Seal, Game of Thrones' 90


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 9th

2011 Space Shuttle Discovery completes its final mission*
The shuttle touched down at Kennedy Space Center in Florida after its journey to the International Space Station (ISS).

*1976 The deadliest cable car accident in history occurs in Italy*
43 people died when the cable car plunged 160 ft (50 meters) to the ground after the steel cable had snapped. 14-year-old Alessandra Piovesana was the only survivor.

*1961 Ivan Ivanovich, a human dummy, travels into space*
On its test flight onboard the Soviet spacecraft Korabl-Sputnik 4 (also known as Sputnik 9), the mannequin was accompanied by a dog, reptiles, mice, and guinea pigs.

*1959 The Barbie doll goes on sale*
The American toy company Mattel claims that more than one billion Barbie dolls have been sold so far, with about 3 dolls being sold every second.
*
1931 The electron microscope is invented*
German physicist Ernst Ruska is credited with the invention of the microscope. His first instrument allowed a resolution of 50 nanometers (billionths of a meter).


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 9th   *

1964 Juliette Binoche
French actress, dancer

1943 Bobby Fischer
American chess player

1934 Yuri Gagarin
Russian pilot, astronaut

1915 Johnnie Johnson
English pilot

1890 Vyacheslav Molotov
Soviet politician, Minister of Foreign Affairs fr the Soviet Union
*
Deaths On This Day, March 9th *

1997 The Notorious B.I.G.
American rapper

1996 George Burns
American actor

1994 Charles Bukowski
American poet

1992 Menachem Begin
Israeli politician, 6th Prime Minister of Israel, Nobel Prize laureate

1825 Anna Laetitia Barbauld
English poet, author, critic


----------



## Pam

9th March

1566 David Rizzio, Italian courtier and private secretary to Mary, Queen of Scots, was murdered in the Palace of Holyroodhouse, Edinburgh. Mary's husband, Lord Darnley, is said to have been jealous of their friendship, because of rumours that he had made Mary pregnant, and he joined in a conspiracy of Protestant nobles to murder him. The murder led to the downfall of Darnley who was himself murdered, apparently by strangulation, less than a year later. 

1925 The start of Pink's War, an air to ground bombardment carried out by the Royal Air Force, under the command of Wing Commander Richard Charles Montagu Pink, against the tribesmen in north west Pakistan. It was the first Royal Air Force operation conducted independently of the British Army and Royal Navy. 

1950 Timothy Evans was hanged for the murder of his wife. Three years later John Christie admitted killing her and several other women.

1956 British authorities deported Archbishop Makarios from Cyprus in an attempt to restore law and order to the island. He was accused of supporting terrorists.

1995 The Queen and Duke of Edinburgh visited Northern Ireland, their first visit since the IRA and Loyalist ceasefires of 1994.


----------



## moviequeen1

1562
 kissing in public was banned in Naples, punishment was death
1822
 Charles Graham in NY received 1st U.S. patent for artifical teeth
1959
 "Barbie' makes her debut at American Toy Fair in NYC,a billion have been sold around the world ever since
1990
 Dr. Antonia Novello becomes the 1st Hispanic/female U.S. Surgeon General


----------



## moviequeen1

March 9th Birthdays:
1824
Leland Stanford- business tycoon/founder of Stanford Univ in Calif
1902
 Will Greer- actor, best known TV role 'Grandpa' on TV show' The Waltons' '72-'81
1910
 Samuel Barber- composer 'Adagio for Strings'
1921
Carl Betz- actor, best known TV role, 'Dr Jeff Stone' on 'Donna Reed Show, he played her husband
1928
 Keely Smith-jazz/pop singer 'That Old Black Magic,I Wish You Love'
1940
Raul Julia-actor' Addams Family, Kiss of the Spider Woman'
1948
 Jeffrey Osborne-singer/ songwriter'On The Wings of Love'
1964
 Juliette Binoche- French actress 'Chocolat,The English Patient
Deaths:
1888
William 1,King of Prussia 1861-1888 90
1989
 Robert Maplethorpe- U.S photographer 42
1992
 Menchem Begin,6th Prime Minister of Israel, '79 Nobel Peace prize winner 85
1996
 George Burns- comedian/actor TV show' Burns&Allen' with his wife Gracie Allen ,movies' Oh,God, The Sunshine Boys' 100


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 10th

2000 The dot-com bubble bursts when the NASDAQ Composite stock market index peaks at 5408.60*
The dot-com boom, which started in 1997, accompanied the advent of countless new Internet-based companies. When the speculative bubble burst, many small investors were affected.

*1959 A revolt erupts in Lhasa, sparking the Tibetan uprising*
Fearing the Dalai Lama's abduction by China, 300,000 Tibetans surrounded his palace.

*1952 Fulgencio Batista assumes power in Cuba after a coup*
The dictator was overthrown by rebels under the command of Che Guevara in 1959.

*1945 The most destructive bombing raid in history hits Tokyo*
About 100,000 Tokyo citizens died in the fires caused by the U.S. airforce's incendiary bombs.

*1876 The first telephone call is made*
Alexander Graham Bell transmitted the words “Mr. Watson, come here -- I want to see you” to his assistant, Thomas A. Watson, who was in the next-door room.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 10th    *

1958 Sharon Stone
American actress, producer

1957 Osama bin Laden
Saudi Arabian terrorist founded al-Qaeda

1952 Morgan Tsvangirai
Zimbabwean politician, 2nd Prime Minister of Zimbabwe

1940 Chuck Norris
American actor, martial artist

1903 Bix Beiderbecke
American pianist, composer

*Deaths On This Day, March 10th *

2012 Jean Giraud
French author, illustrator

1992 Giorgos Zampetas
Greek bouzouki player, songwriter

1988 Andy Gibb
English/Australian singer

1948 Zelda Fitzgerald
American author

1913 Harriet Tubman
American nurse, activist


----------



## moviequeen1

1862
U.S issues 1st paper money in form of $ 5,10,20,50,100,500,1,000 notes
1933
 Nevada becomes 1st state to regulate narcotics
1969
 James Earl Ray pleads guilty in the murder of civil rights leader, Martin Luther King, Jr
2015
 Marvin Gaye's family successfully wins a copyright infridgment case against singer/ songwriters, Robin Thicke, Pharrell Williams and T.I. The family won  a record $7.3 mil
The song in dispute was Gaye's 1977 single' Give It Up', Thicke/Williams song was' Blurred Lines'


----------



## moviequeen1

March 10th Birthdays:
1888- Barry Fitzgerald- Irish actor 'Going My Way' he won best supporting actor Oscar 
1905
 Richard Haydn-British actor ,'Sound of Music', Alice in Wonderland
1918 
Heywood Hale Braun- TV commentator/sports reporter
1947
 Kim Campbell- Canada's 1st female Prime Minister, a short term June-Nov 1983
1964
 Prince Edward- Queen Elizabeth&Prince Phillip's youngest child
1971
 Jon Hamm- actor' Mad Men' he played' Don Draper'
Deaths:
1913
 Harriet Tubman- former slave/abolotionist 91
1980
 Herman Tarower- U.S doctor'Scarsdale Diet' who was shot&killed by girlfriend, Jean Harris 69
1986
 Ray Milland- actor' The Lost Weekend' won best actor Oscar 81
1988
 Andy Gibb- British singer/songwriter' I Want to Be Your Everything' 30,youngest brother of Barry, Maurice&Robin Gibb{Bee Gees}
1998
 Lloyd Bridges- TV shows 'Sea Hunt,Roots', 85, his sons, Beau&Jeff are also actors
2017
 Robert James Waller- author' The Bridges of Madison County' 77 movie version starred Clint Eastwood,Meryl Streep


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 11th

2011 The Fukushima Daiichi nuclear disaster strikes Japan*
The nuclear meltdowns occurred after a 9.0 magnitude earthquake and subsequent tsunami. It was the worst nuclear accident since the 1986 Chernobyl disaster.
*
2004 191 people die as several bombs explode on Madrid commuter trains*
The bombings were conducted by an Islamist terrorist cell and came 3 days before Spain's general elections.
*
1990 Lithuania becomes the first Soviet republic to declare its independence*
The Baltic country's secession marked an important step in the dissolution of the Soviet Union.

*1990 Patricio Aylwin becomes Chile's first democratically elected president since the end of Augusto Pinochet's dictatorship*
Pinochet had been in power since a CIA-backed coup d'état in 1973. Under his command, thousands of political opponents were interned, tortured, and killed.
*
1851 Giuseppe Verdi's opera, Rigoletto, receives its premiere*
Rigoletto is one of the most popular operas of all time. The piece was premiered at the Teatro La Fenice in Venice, Italy.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 11th   *

1978 Didier Drogba
Ivorian footballer

1952 Douglas Adams
English/American author, playwright

1950 Bobby McFerrin
American singer-songwriter, producer, conductor

1931 Rupert Murdoch
Australian/American businessman, founded News Corporation

1916 Harold Wilson
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

*Deaths On This Day, March 11th *

2006 Slobodan Milošević
Serbian politician, 3rd President of Serbia, Montenegro

1971 Philo Farnsworth
American inventor invented the Fusor

1955 Alexander Fleming
Scottish scientist, Nobel Prize laureate

1898 William Rosecrans
American general, diplomat

1874 Charles Sumner
American politician


----------



## JonSR77

moviequeen1 said:


> I'd thought it would be interesting/fun to start an on going thread'Today in History'.The events can be from years ago,or present day
> I'll start with today,Feb 22nd:
> 1935-airplanes  no longer were permitted to fly over the White House- I did not know this
> 1956-Elvis Presley 1st hit on music charts was'Heartbreak Hotel'
> 1980-the Winter Olympics at Lake PLacid,the'Miracle on Ice' men's hockey team,beat heavily favored Russians in semi final,4-3.Its one of the biggest upsets in Olympic history.The team went on to win the gold medal
> 1997- 'Dolly the Sheep',the 1st cloned mammal was announced to the world
> feel free to post here whenever you like Sue


I like history trivia.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## JonSR77

On this day,
Thursday, March 10, 2022,

I got up off the couch and did something useful.

(just kidding, that will NEVER happen).

from History (dot) com...

this day in History, March 10th...

https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history


19TH CENTURY
1876
First speech transmitted by telephone​
The first discernible speech is transmitted over a telephone system when inventor Alexander Graham Bell summons his assistant in another room by saying, “Mr. Watson, come here; I want you.” Bell had received a comprehensive telephone patent just three days before. Alexander _...read more_
WORLD WAR II
1945
The Firebombing of Tokyo continues​
On March 10, 1945, 300 American bombers continue to drop almost 2,000 tons of incendiaries on Tokyo, Japan, in a mission that launched the previous day. The attack destroyed large portions of the Japanese capital and killed 100,000 civilians. In the closing months of the war, the _...read more_
VIETNAM WAR
1970
Army captain charged with My Lai war crimes​
The U.S. Army accuses Capt. Ernest Medina and four other soldiers of committing crimes at My Lai in March 1968. The charges ranged from premeditated murder to rape and the “maiming” of a suspect under interrogation. Medina was the company commander of Lt. William Calley and other _...read more_
SPORTS
2006
Cuba plays in World Baseball Classic​
On March 10, 2006, the Cuban national baseball team plays Puerto Rico in the first round of the inaugural World Baseball Classic. While the Puerto Rican team was made up of major league All-Stars, the Cuban team was largely unknown to the world. Puerto Rico beat Cuba 12-2 that _...read more_
U.S. PRESIDENTS
1864
President Lincoln signs Ulysses S. Grant’s commission to command the U.S. Army​
On March 10, 1864, President Abraham Lincoln signs a brief document officially promoting then-Major General Ulysses S. Grant to the rank of lieutenant general of the U.S. Army, tasking the future president with the job of leading all Union troops against the Confederate Army. The _...read more_
WESTWARD EXPANSION
1864
Montana vigilantes hang Jack Slade​
Local hell-raiser Jack Slade is hanged in one of the more troubling incidents of frontier vigilantism. Slade stood out even among the many rabble-rousers who inhabited the frontier-mining town of Virginia City, Montana. When he was sober, townspeople liked and respected Slade, _...read more_



Sign up now to learn about This Day in History straight from your inbox.
SIGN UP






ART, LITERATURE, AND FILM HISTORY
1988
Disco sensation Andy Gibb dies at the age of 30​
With his knee-buckling good looks and his brothers' songwriting talents backing him up, 19-year-old Andy Gibb staged an unprecedented display of youthful pop mastery in the 12 months following his American debut in the spring of 1977. And his star may have risen even higher were _...read more_
ART, LITERATURE, AND FILM HISTORY
1926
First Book-of-the-Month Club selection is published​
Lolly Willowes, or The Loving Huntsman, the first Book-of-the-Month Club selection, is published by Viking Press. The book was written by English novelist Sylvia Townsend Warner, who had intended to become a musicologist, not a writer. To that end, she edited a 10-volume work _...read more_
ART, LITERATURE, AND FILM HISTORY
1997
“Buffy the Vampire Slayer” premieres on the WB​
On March 10, 1997, the fledgling Warner Brothers (WB) television network airs the inaugural episode of what will become its first bona-fide hit show, Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Buffy‘s creator, Joss Whedon, developed the series from an original script he had written for the big _...read more_
NATURAL DISASTERS & ENVIRONMENT
1906
Mine explosion kills 1,060 in France​
A devastating mine disaster kills over 1,000 workers in Courrieres, France, on March 10, 1906. An underground fire sparked a massive explosion that virtually destroyed a vast maze of mines. The Courrieres Colliery in northern France was a complex series of mines near the _...read more_
CRIME
1993
Dr. David Gunn is murdered by anti-abortion activist​
Dr. David Gunn is shot and killed during an anti-abortion protest at the Pensacola Women’s Medical Services clinic. Dr. Gunn performed abortions at several clinics in Florida and Alabama and was getting out of his car in the clinic’s parking lot when Michael Griffin shouted, _...read more_
COLD WAR
1948
Czech diplomat Jan Masaryk dies under strange circumstances​
The communist-controlled government of Czechoslovakia reports that Foreign Minister Jan Masaryk has died by suicide. The story of the noncommunist Masaryk’s death was greeted with skepticism in the West. Masaryk was born in 1886, the son of Czechoslovakia’s first president. After _...read more_

WORLD WAR I
1917
Turkish troops begin evacuation of Baghdad​
Less than two weeks after their victorious recapture of the strategically placed city of Kut-al-Amara on the Tigris River in Mesopotamia, British troops under the regional command of Sir Frederick Stanley Maude bear down on Baghdad, causing their Turkish opponents to begin a _...read more_


----------



## moviequeen1

March 11th
1669
 Mt Etna in Sicily its largest reported eruption killing 15,000
1823
 The 1st U.S. normal school, Concord Academy in Concord VT opens
1959
 'A Raisin in The Sun' the 1st play by a black woman writer, Lorraine Hansberry opens on  Broadway starring Ruby Dee, Sidney Poitier,Ivan Dixon It ran for 530 performances,nominated for 4 Tony awards.
1968
 Otis Redding is 1st singer in U.S. to postmously receive gold record for his hit single' Sittin On Top of The Bay'
1976
 Barbra Streisand won Oscar for co writing best song' Evergreen' from '76 movie' A Star is Born'  She wrote the music, Paul Williams lyrics
2006
 Michelle Bachlet becomes 1st female Pres of Chile from 2006-2010


----------



## moviequeen1

March 11th Birthdays:
1895
 Shemp Howard-actor/comedian 'The 3 Stooges'
1903
 Lawrence Welk-accordonist/orchestra leader' The Lawrence Welk Show'
1931
 Rupert Murdoch-Australian born media mogul "NY Post' Fox-TV"
1950
 Bobby McFarrin-Grammy award winning singer/ songwriter' Don't Worry Be Happy"
Deaths:
1955
 Alexander Flemming- Scottish bacterologist who invented pencillin 73
1970
Erle Stanley Garner- detective writer' Perry Mason' 80
1992
 Richard Brooks-movie director'Key Largo, Blackboard Jungle' 79
1996
 Vince Edwards- actor' TV show' Ben Casey' 67
2010
 Merlin Oslen -NFL football player with LA Rams/ actor "TV show' Father Murphy' 69


----------



## moviequeen1

March 12th
1609
 Bermuda becomes an English colony
1894
Coca-Cola sold in glass bottles in a candy store in Vicksburg, Miss
1912
 Girl Scouts of America is founded by Juliette Gordon Low in Savannah,Georgia
1970
 U.S. lowers voting age from 21 to 18
2008
 streaming service Hulu debuts in U.S.


----------



## moviequeen1

March 12th  birthdays:
 1831
 Clement Studebaker- automobile pioneer
1921
 Gordon MacRae-singer/actor 'Oklahoma, Carousel'
1928
 Edward Albee- U.S playwright' Who's Afraid of Virgina Woolf"
1932
 Andrew Young,-U.S. ambassador to United Nations '77-'79, mayor of Atlanta,Georgia
1948
 James Taylor- Grammy  winning singer/songwriter' Fire&Rain, Shower The People, Cooperline'
1950
 Jon Provost- actor- his best known TV role'Timmy' on "Lassie''57-'64
Deaths:
1888
Henry Bugh- founder of American Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Animals{ASPCA}  76
1914
 George Westinghouse- U.S. engineer{Westinghouse Electric} pioneer of electric industry 67
1955
 Charlie'Bird' Parker- jazz saxophonist/composer 34
1985
 Eugene Ormandy-Hungarian/U.S. conductor 85


----------



## Pam

13th March

1935 Voluntary driving tests were introduced in Britain and became compulsory in June of the same year.

1961 Three men and two women went on trial at the Old Bailey charged with plotting to pass official secrets to the Russians. The Attorney General, Sir Reginald Manningham-Buller QC, opening the case for the prosecution, said the five were involved in a plot to sell secrets on Britain's first nuclear submarine to the Soviet Union. All 5 were found guilty and sentences were passed, up to 25 years. An official report blamed lax security at the Admiralty for the spy ring.

2015 Lesley Simpson became the first female Guizer Jarl (chief Viking) in the 130-year history of Shetland's world famous fire festivals. The event is one of several Viking-themed torchlit processions that are held on Shetland every year.


----------



## moviequeen1

1852
"Uncle Sam' cartoon figure debuts in NY Latern Weekly
1942
 Julia Flikke of nurses corps is named 1st female colonel in U.S. Army
1986
 Microsoft  has its IPO{Initial Public Offering} at $21/share 2.5 million shares were traded on opening day
2003
 in journal'Nature' reports that 350,000 yr old footprints of an upright walking human were found in Italy
2013
 Cardinal Jorge Mario Bergoglio is elected new pope. He takes papal name  Pope Francis


----------



## moviequeen1

March 13th Birthdays:
1908
Walter Anneberg- U.S. publisher of TV Guide
1911
 L.Ron Hubbard- founder of cult Scientology
1950
William H.Macy- film actor "Fargo, Pleasantville, Jurrasic Park 3, Boogie Nights
1956
 Jamie Dimion- CEO of JPMorgan Chase
1960
 Adam Clayton- musician/rock bassist with band' U2"
Deaths:
1842
Henry Shrapnel- British army officer, inventor of shrapnel shell 80
1906
 Susan B.Anthony- leader of women's suffrage movement 86
2006
 Maureen Stapleton- actress 'Cocoon', Airport, Plaza Suite 80
2020
 Barbara Harris- 1st U.S. female Episcopal Bishop 89


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 14th

1991 The Birmingham Six are released*
The 6 men had been wrongly sentenced to life imprisonment in 1975 for the IRA Birmingham pub bombings.
*
1979 Factory Plane Crash in China*
At least 200 people are killed when a plane crashes into a factory in China. According to some sources, the plane had previously been stolen by a pilot who was not qualified to fly it.
*
1960 The leaders of Germany and Israel confer for the first time*
15 years after the end of World War II, West German Chancellor Konrad Adenauer and Israeli Prime Minister David Ben-Gurion met at the Waldorf-Astoria in New York.

*1942 For the first time in history, a dying patient's life is saved by penicillin*
Although some claim that the pioneering trials at the Radcliffe Infirmary in Oxford, England resulted in the first cures using penicillin, Orvan Hess and John Bumstead is generally credited with the first documented successful treatment.
*
1910 The Lakeview Gusher causes the largest accidental oil spill in history*
The spill lasted 18 months and 9 million barrels of crude oil were released.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 14th   *

1933 Michael Caine
English actor, author

1879 Albert Einstein
German/American physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

1854 Alexandru Macedonski
Romanian author, poet

1854 Paul Ehrlich
German physician, Nobel Prize laureate

1681 Georg Philipp Telemann
German composer

*Deaths On This Day, March 14th *

2014 Tony Benn
English politician

1980 Mohammad Hatta
Indonesian politician, 1st Vice President of Indonesia

1883 Karl Marx
German philosopher

1823 John Jervis, 1st Earl of St Vincent
English Admiral

1803 Friedrich Gottlieb Klopstock
German poet


----------



## Pam

14th March

1757 British admiral John Byng was court-martialled and executed by firing squad on board HMS Monarch at Plymouth, for "failing to do his utmost" to relieve Minorca from the French fleet following the Battle of Minorca. In practice, his ships badly needed repair and he was relieved of his command before he could see to his ships or secure the extra forces he required. 

1805 Master Betty (William Betty) played Hamlet on the London stage, aged just 14. He was such a success that the House of Commons was adjourned to enable members to watch his performance. His success was short-lived and, not long afterwards, he was hissed off the stage.

1864 English explorer Samuel Baker was the first European to see the lake he named Lake Albert after the recently deceased Prince Albert, consort of Queen Victoria.

1891 The submarine Monarch laid telephone cable along the English Channel bed to prepare for the first telephone links across the Channel.

1930 A proposed tunnel linking England and France was approved by the Channel Tunnel Committee.


----------



## Mr. Ed

March 14, 1900 The Gold Standard Act is ratified, placing the United States currency on the gold standard. 122 Years ago Wednesday 

121 years ago Thursday Utah governor Heber Manning Wells vetoed a bill that would have eased restrictions on polygamy.

Anne Miller becomes the first American patient to be treated with penicillin under the care of Orvan Hess and John Bumstead-80 years ago Saturday 

1961 A USAF B-52 bomber crashes near Yuba City, California whilst carrying nuclear weapons.


----------



## moviequeen1

1743
The 1st American town meeting was held in Faneui Hall in Boston,Mass
1794
 Eli Whitney patents cotton gin which revoluntizes cotton industry in southern U.S. states
1966
 movie' Born Free' directed by James Hill is released,story is based on Joy Adamson's book. She and her husband, George were Kenya game wardens who raised orphan lion cub,"Elsa" as a pet.The movie stars real life married couple, Virigina McKenna,Bill Travers as Joy&George. The movie won 2 Oscars, John Barry -best original score, title song'Born Free' Barry&Don Black
1973
future Sen,John McCain is released from North Vietnamese prison  of war camp after 5 yrs
2018
in NASA twin study, astronaut Scott Kelly who spent a yr in space is no longer an identical twin to his brother,Mark. 7% of Scott's genes were altered


----------



## moviequeen1

March 13th Birthdays:
1879
 Albert Einstein- German born theoretical physicst
1916
 Horton Foote- author/playright/screen writer. He won Oscar for best screenplay for'To Kill A Mockingbird' 62
1920
Hank Ketcham- cartoonist' Dennis The Menace'
1933
Michael Caine- British actor' Alfie,The Man Who Would Be King,Educating Rita,he has 2 Oscars best supp actor' Hannah&her Sisters,The Cider House Rules'
1948
 Billy Crystal actor/ producer/writer TV show 'Soap', movie' City Slickers'
Deaths:
1883
 Karl Marx- German philosopher 64
1932
 George Eastman- inventor of Kodak camera/founder of Eastman Kodak Company 77
2010
Peter Graves- actor TV show' Mission Impossible', movies 'Stalag 17, Airplane 83. His brother is actor James Arness'Matt Dillon' Gunsmoke
2018 Stephen Hawking- British physicist 76 ALS


----------



## Tish

moviequeen1 said:


> 1966
> movie' Born Free' directed by James Hill is released,story is based on Joy Adamson's book. She and her husband, George were Kenya game wardens who raised orphan lion cub,"Elsa" as a pet.The movie stars real life married couple, Virigina McKenna,Bill Travers as Joy&George. The movie won 2 Oscars, John Barry -best original score, title song'Born Free' Barry&Don Black


Love that movie


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 15th

1990 Mikhail Gorbachev becomes President of the Soviet Union*
His economic and political reforms, as well as his advocacy of free speech, strengthened pro-democracy movements in other Eastern European countries and ultimately led to the fall of the Berlin Wall and the end of the Cold War.
*
1985 The world's first internet domain name is registered*
symbolics.com was registered by the Symbolics Computer Corporation of Massachusetts. There are over 1 billion domains today.
*
1972 Francis Ford Coppola's The Godfather is premiered*
The gangster movie based on Mario Puzo's novel is one of the most popular films of all time.
*
1917 The last emperor of Russia abdicates*
Tsar Nicholas II of Russia abdicated following the February Revolution. He was later executed together with his family and some of his servants.

*1895 Enrico Caruso makes his stage debut*
The Italian tenor is arguably the most famous opera singer of all time.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 15th *

1979 Kevin Youkilis
American baseball player

1975 Eva Longoria
American actress, producer

1947 Ry Cooder
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1907 Zarah Leander
Swedish actress, singer

1638 Shunzhi Emperor
of China

*Deaths On This Day, March 15th *

2008 Mikey Dread
Jamaican singer-songwriter, producer

2001 Ann Sothern
American actress

1983 Rebecca West
English journalist, author

1938 Nikolai Bukharin
Russian politician

1937 H. P. Lovecraft
American writer


----------



## moviequeen1

1493
 Christopher Columbus returns to Spain after his 1st voyage to the New World
1906
 Henry Rolls, Charles Royce&Claude Johnson formalize their partnership as Rolls, Royce LTD
1937
 The 1st U.S. blood bank in a hospital opens at Cook County Hosptial in Chicago,Ill
1956
 original production of musical' My Fair Lady' starring Rex Harrison,Julie Andrews opens  in NYC,the show won 6 Tony Awards inc best musical. Harrison left the show in 1957,his understudy,actor Edward Mulhare replaced him,Sally Ann Howe replaced Julie Andrews in 1958,show closed in 1962
1985
the 1st internet domain name, symbolics.com is registered
2019
"The Vessel' a honeycomb viewing structure opens at Hudson Yards development in NYC.


----------



## moviequeen1

March 15th Birthdays:
1887- Marjorie Merriwether Post- U.S. socialite/businesswoman
1913
McDonald Carey-actor best known TV role in NBC soap opera'Days of Our Lives'
1916
Harry James- swing era bandleader
1933
 Ruth Bader Ginsburg- U.S. Supreme Court Justice '93-'20
1941
 Mike Love-singer/songwriter with band'The Beach Boys'
1968
 Mark Mc Grath- singer/songwriter 'Every Morning' with band 'Sugar Ray'
Deaths:
1889
Melvin Bissell- U.S inventor of the carpet sweeper  45
1975
 Artistole Onassis- Greek shipping tycoon 69
1998
Benjamin Spock- U.S. pedatrician/writer 94
2014
David Brenner- comedian/TV talk show host 78


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 16th

1988 A poison gas attack kills 5000 civilians in the Kurdish town of Halabjah*
The war crime was in all likelihood executed on the orders of Iraqi despot Saddam Hussein.

*1988 In Northern Ireland, an Ulster loyalist kills 3 people at a Provisional IRA funeral*
Michael Stone was later convicted of the Milltown Cemetary attack, which was filmed by news crews.
*
1968 U.S. troops massacre hundreds of unarmed civilians in Vietnam*
The 504 victims of the My Lai Massacre included many children and infants.

*1960 Alfred Hitchcock's movie Psycho is premiered*
The film starring Anthony Perkins and Janet Leigh is an all-time classic of the suspense movie genre.
*
1926 Robert Goddard launches the first liquid-fuel rocket*
The idea for this revolutionary rocket engine first appeared in a book by Russian scientist Konstantin Tsiolkovsky.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 16th   *

1986 Daisuke Takahashi
Japanese figure skater

1954 Nancy Wilson
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer, actress

1953 Richard Stallman
American computer programmer

1917 Samael Aun Weor
Colombian author

1912 Pat Nixon
American educator, 39th First Lady of the United States

*Deaths On This Day, March 16th *

2008 Bill Brown
Australian cricketer

2006 Minnie Pwerle
Australian painter

2003 Rachel Corrie
American activist

1983 Arthur Godfrey
American radio, television host

37 Tiberius
Roman Emperor


----------



## Pam

16th March

1190 The Crusaders massacred 150 Jews at Clifford's Tower, York, following a wave of attacks against Jews that had moved north from London to Stamford, Lincoln, King's Lynn, Colchester and Bury St Edmunds, before culminatinig in the bloodiest atrocity of them all in York. Some Jews committed mass suicide rather than submit to baptism and they set the castle on fire to prevent their bodies being mutilated after their deaths.

1647 Harlech Castle surrendered in the English Civil War. It was a Royalist stronghold and the last Welsh castle to be taken by Parliament.

1973 Queen Elizabeth II opened the new London Bridge. The old one was sold to an American oil tycoon for £1m and transported to the United States.

1998 Sir George Martin (producer of The Beatles in the 1960s and 70s) announced his retirement, aged 73.


----------



## Mr. Ed

1968: Vietnam War: My Lai Massacre killing between American troops killed 347-500 Vietnamese villagers

1978: Amoco Cadiz splits in two after running aground on Portsall Rocks, 3 miles off the coast of Brittany, resulting in the largest oil spill in history at that time. 

1988: Iran-Contra affair: Lieutenant Colonel Oliver North and John Poindexter are indicted on charges of conspiracy to defraud the. United States. 

1995: Mississippi formally ratifies the Thirteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution, becoming the last state to approve the abolition of slavery. The Thirteenth Amendment was officially ratified in 1865. 

2005: Isreal officially hands over Jerico to Palestinian control. 

2021 Atlanta spa shootings; 8 people killed, 1 injured in a trio of shootings at spas in and near Atlanta Ga. Suspect arrested the same day.


----------



## moviequeen1

1802
The 1st U.S. military academy at West Point is established through act of Congress. It opens on July 4th
1830
 New York Stock Exchange had its slowest day ever, with only 31 shares traded
1950
The 1st annual National Book Awards debuts
winning book'Man With  the Golden Arm by Nelson Algren
1969
 original production of musical '1776' opens on Broadway,runs for 1,217 performances. The show is about the events leading up to signing Declaration of Independence, John Adams efforts to get his collegues to sign it. It had all star cast, William Daniels"John Adams, Ken Howard'Thomas Jefferson', Howard Da Silva 'Benjamin Franklin', Betty Buckley  as Jefferson's wife. The show won 3 Tony awards,most of the cast reprised their roles in the movie version '72
 1994
U.S. skater, Tonya Harding plead guilty to felony attack on former rival Nancy Kerrigan


----------



## moviequeen1

March 16th Birthdays
1836
 Andrew Smith Halldlie- inventor of U.S. cable car
1906
 Henny Youngman-comedian
1920
Reginald' Leo' Mc Kern-actor 'Mouse That Roared,Help, The Blue Lagoon
1926
 Jerry Lewis- comedian Martin/Lewis comedy team,hosted for yrs at MDA Telethon
1941
 Bernado Bertolucci- movie director,'Last Tango In Paris, The Last Emperor'
1949
 Victor Garber- Canadian born actor TV /stage/ movies. His best known TV role' Jack Bristow' on ABC spy show' Alias',he played Jennifer Garner's' dad.  movies'Godspell,Sleepless in Seattle, The 1st Wives Club
Deaths:
1959
 John B Salling- 2nd to last documented Civil War veteran 111
1970
Tammi Terrell- soul singer'You're All I Need, Ain't No Mountain High Enough' 24- brain tumor
1983
 Arthur Godfrey- radio/TV host 79
2014
Mitch Leigh- Broadway composer'Man of La Mancha' 86


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 17th

1992 Apartheid in South Africa comes to an end*
In a referendum, 68.7% of white South Africans voted for the abolishment of racial segregation in the country.
*
1973 The photograph known as Burst of joy is taken*
Photographer Slava Veder was awarded the Pulitzer Prize for the image depicting a former U.S. prisoner of war being reunited with his family.
*
1969 Golda Meir becomes Israel's first female Prime Minister*
In her country, Meir was known as the “Iron Lady” long before British Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher rose to power.
*
1959 The Dalai Lama flees Tibet for India*
Followers and advisers of Tenzin Gyatso, the 14th Dalai Lama, feared for his life after a revolt had erupted in Lhasa against the Chinese.
*
1941 The National Gallery of Art opens in Washington. D.C.*
U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt opened the gallery, which today houses one of the world's finest art collections.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 17th   *

1967 Billy Corgan
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1948 William Gibson
American/Canadian author

1919 Nat King Cole
American singer, pianist, television host

1883 Urmuz
Romanian judge, author

1834 Gottlieb Daimler
German engineer, businessman, co-founded Daimler-Motoren-Gesellschaft

*Deaths On This Day, March 17th *

2006 Oleg Cassini
French/American fashion designer

2005 George F. Kennan
American historian, diplomat, United States Ambassador to the Soviet Union

1956 Fred Allen
American comedian, actor, radio host

460 Saint Patrick
Irish missionary, bishop

180 Marcus Aurelius
Roman Emperor


----------



## moviequeen1

1756
St Patrick's Day 1st celebrated in NYC at Crown&Thistle tavern
1845
 rubber band patented by Stephen Perry in London
1930
construction  begins of the 100 storied Empire State Building,world's 1st skyscraper on 5th Ave in NYC
1969
 Golda Meir becomes Israel's 4th Prime Minister, 1st & only female to hold job 1969-1974
2016
archaeologists announce discovery of a 2,500 yr old iron age warrior king burial ground with 75 graves in Pocklington, N. England


----------



## moviequeen1

March 17th Birthdays:
1834
 Gottleib Damiler- German engineer/inventor-designed the 1st motorcycle
1902
 Bobby Jones Jr- U.S golfer winner of 13 major titles,Grand Slam in 1930,/golf course designer
1919
 Nat King Cole - vocalist' Unforgettable, Mona Lisa'
1944
 John Sebastian- singer with  band' Lovin Spoonful' Summer in The City', What a Day for a Daydream'
1955
 Gary Sinese- actor TV show 'CSI:NY" movies 'Apollo 13, 'Lt Dan' in 'Forrest Gump'
Gary is very involved with veteran's organizations, raising money for disabled veterans. His band' Lt Dan Band' appear at USO shows entertaining troops
Deaths :
1965
 Almos Alonzo Stagg- U.S football coach 102
1993
Helen Hayes-actress of stage/screen nicknamed' 1st lady of American Theatre. She won 2 Tony awards, lead actress in  play in 1947 'Happy Birthday', 1958 revivial of 'Time Remembered',won 2 Academy Awards Best actress "The Sin of Madelon Claudet' 31, best supp actress in 'Airport' '71
in select group of performers who have won EGOT Emmy, Grammy,Oscar, Tony awards   80
2006
 Oleg Cassini- fashion designer 92


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 18th

1990 East Germany holds its first and only free parliamentary elections*
The election was held between the peaceful revolution leading to the demise of the German Democratic Republic in 1989 and the German reunification in 1990.
*
1971 A 100 feet (30 meters) high wave destroys a Peruvian mining camp and kills hundreds of people*
The tsunami was caused by a massive rock avalanche that crashed into Lake Yanahuani from a height of 1300 feet (400 meters).
*
1965 Russian cosmonaut Aleksei Leonov becomes the first person to walk in space*
During the tethered spacewalk, which lasted 12 minutes, Leonov ventured up to 10 meters from his spacecraft, Voskhod 2.

*1962 The Évian Accords are signed, ending the Algerian War*
Algeria gained its independence from France as a consequence.
*
1892 Lord Stanley of Preston pledges to donate a challenge cup for the best ice hockey team in Canada*
Today, the Stanley Cup is the world's most prestigious ice hockey trophy.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 18th   *

1981 Fabian Cancellara
Swiss cyclist

1932 John Updike
American author, poet, critic

1869 Neville Chamberlain
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1844 Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov
Russian composer

1837 Grover Cleveland
American lawyer, politician, 22nd President of the United States

*Deaths On This Day, March 18th *

1936 Eleftherios Venizelos
Greek politician, Prime Minister of Greece

1913 George I of Greece
1745 Robert Walpole
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1314 Jacques de Molay
Frankish knight

978 Edward the Martyr
English king


----------



## Pam

18th March

1766 American Revolution: The British Parliament repealed the Stamp Act. It was a direct tax imposed by the British Parliament specifically on the colonies of British America and required many printed materials in the colonies to be produced on stamped paper produced in London. The purpose of the tax was to help pay for troops stationed in North America after the British victory in the Seven Years' War.

1834 Six farm labourers from Tolpuddle, Dorset were sentenced to be transported to Australia for seven years for forming the first trade union and introducing collective bargaining for better wages. There was such an outcry that they were pardoned two years after sentencing and allowed to return to England. The annual Tolpuddle Martyrs' festival is held in the village of Tolpuddle in the third weekend of July. Each year a wreath is laid at the grave of James Hammett, one of the martyrs.

1922 Indian leader Mahatma Gandhi was jailed for six years by the British authorities for encouraging public disorder. He was released in February 1924 for an appendicitis operation, having served only 2 years of his sentence.

1947 The Queen’s husband, Prince Philip, (born in Corfu - Greece on 10th June 1921), became a naturalized Briton On This Day.

1949 NATO (the North Atlantic Treaty Organization) was proposed. The aim was to 'safeguard the freedom and security of its 26 member countries by political and military means.'


----------



## moviequeen1

1818
U.S. Congress approves 1st pensions for government service
1931
Schick electric shavers go on sale in U.S. cost $25
1965
Soviet cosmonaut, Alexey Leenov becomes the 1st person to walk in space. He left his spacecraft, Vaskhod 2 for 12 min
1992
U.S businesswoman, Leona Hemsley was sentenced to 4 yrs in prison for tax evasion. She famously said' we don't pay taxes, only the little people pay taxes'. She served 18 months in a federal prison in CT


----------



## moviequeen1

March 18th Birthdays:
1858
 Rudolf Diesel- French born German engineer who invented diesel engine
1905
Robert Donat- British actor' Goodbye Mr. Chips',won Best Actor Oscar for his performance
1927
John Kander- U.S. music theatre/film composer with writing partner, Fred Ebb "Cabaret,Chicago,New York,New York'
1932
 F.W. deKlerk- South African President  1989-1994
1951
Ben Cohen- co founder of Ben&Jerry's ice cream company
1963
 Vanessa Williams, singer/actress was 1st African-American Miss America in 1983
1979
 Adam Levine- lead singer with band Maroon 5 'This Love', Moves like Jagger'
Deaths:
1745
 Robert Walpole- 1st British Prime Minister 1721-1742 68
1845
 John Chapman aka 'Johnny Appleseed' U.S. pioneer nurseryman,introduced apple trees in PA,Ohio, Illinois, Indiana 70
2001
 John Phillips- singer/songwriter/guitarist in band' Mama&Papas 'California Dreaming' 65
2009
Natasha Richardson-British actress ,Gothic, Handmaids Tale' 45- brain injury, wife of actor Liam Neesom
2017
 Chuck Berry- rock n roll guiatrist/singer/songwriter' Roll Over Beethoven' 90


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, March 19th

2022 Sydney Harbour Bridge turns 90.

1962 Bob Dylan releases his first album*
Dylan is one of the world's most influential music artists. His songs “Blowin' in the Wind” and “The Times They Are a-Changin'” became anthems for the anti-war movement.

*1954 Willie Mosconi sets the world record for running most consecutive Pool balls without a miss*
Mr. Pocket Billiards, like the hugely successful American sportsman, was often called, ran 526 consecutive balls.

*1945 Adolf Hitler orders the destruction of all industries in Germany*
The Nero Decree was issued in light of Germany's imminent defeat in World War II. It was never fully executed.

*1911 The first International Women's Day is observed by over 1 million people in several European countries*
German socialists Clara Zetkin and Luise Zietz initiated the observance, which has become an annual global event.
*
1895 The Lumière brothers record their first footage*
Sortie des Usines Lumière à Lyon showed workers leaving their factory in Lyon. The film is about 50 seconds long. Auguste and Louis Lumière were the earliest filmmakers in history.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 19th *

1955 Bruce Willis
German/American actor, singer, producer

1952 Harvey Weinstein
American film producer, co-founded Miramax Films, The Weinstein Company

1848 Wyatt Earp
American police officer

1821 Richard Francis Burton
English soldier, geographer, diplomat

1813 David Livingstone
Scottish missionary, explorer

*Deaths On This Day, March 19th *

2014 Fred Phelps
American pastor

2008 Arthur C. Clarke
English author

2005 John DeLorean
American engineer, businessman, founded the DeLorean Motor Company

1939 Lloyd L. Gaines
American activist

1406 Ibn Khaldun
Tunisian historian


----------



## moviequeen1

1822
 Boston,Mass is incorporated as a city
1918
U.S. Congress authorizes time zones&approves of daylight savings time
1932
 Sydney Harbor Bridge opens to the public in Sydney Australia. The construction started on July 28,1923. It spans 1,650 feet,its one of the longest steel-arch bridges in the world
1977
 the finale episode of 'The Mary Tyler Moore' show airs on CBS .It shows the characters in a group hug as they shuffle together to find a box of tissues,then sing'Its A Long Way from Tipperary', This was the only episode where all of the 8 regular characters appeared together at the same time. 21.1 mill viewers tuned in. The show won 29 Emmy awards over its 7 yr run
1991
 Phoenix,AZ loses its bid to host the Super Bowl. NFL owners were upset the state didn't recognize Martin Luther King,Jr federal holiday. The game instead was held at the Rose Bowl in Pasadena,Calif
2003
U.S&British led coalition invade Iraq without United Nations support &defiance of world opinion


----------



## moviequeen1

March 19th Birthdays:
1848
Wyatt Earp- U.S frontiersman/marshal who participated at the gun fight at OK Corral
1904
John Siricia- U.S federal judge who presided over the Watergate trial
1920
Tige Andrews- actor, his best known TV role' Capt Greer' on ABC police drama 'Mod Squad' '68-''73
1947
 Glenn Close- actress 'The Big Chill,Fatal Attraction'
1955
 Bruce Willis- actor, best known TV role' David Addington' on ABC's 'Moonlighting' 'The 6th Sense',Die Hard' movies
Deaths:
1950
Edgar Rice Burroughs-author' Tarzan of the Apes'  74
1997
Willem deKooning- Dutch painter 92
2008
Arthur C.Clarke- British sci-fi author'2001 A Space Odyssey' 90


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 20th

2003 The United States invade Iraq, assisted by the United Kingdom, Australia, and Poland*
The Iraq War, which was termed illegal by then UN Secretary, Kofi Annan, caused hundreds of thousands of Iraqi deaths.

*1995 Japanese terrorists release poisonous gas in the Tokyo subway*
12 people died and thousands are wounded after members of the religious cult, Aum Shinrikyo had placed containers leaking sarin on 5 different trains.

*1969 John Lennon and Yoko Ono marry*
After the wedding in Gibraltar, the artists spent their honeymoon in Amsterdam with a Bed-In for Peace, which lasted a whole week.

*1916 Albert Einstein presents his general theory of relativity*
The revolutionary theory describes the interdependency of matter on the one hand and space and time on the other. It is one of the most influential theories in Physics.

*1852 Harriet Beecher Stowe publishes her novel Uncle Tom's Cabin*
The anti-slavery story played an important role in setting the scene for the American Civil War.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 20th   *

1984 Fernando Torres
Spanish footballer

1959 Sting
American wrestler

1957 Spike Lee
American actor, director, screenwriter, producer

1939 Brian Mulroney
Canadian politician 18th Prime Minister of Canada

1828 Henrik Ibsen
Norwegian poet, playwright, director

*Deaths On This Day, March 20th *

2004 Juliana of the Netherlands
1925 George Curzon, 1st Marquess Curzon of Kedleston
English politician, Governor-General of India

1897 Apollon Maykov
Russian poet

1793 William Murray, 1st Earl of Mansfield
Scottish judge, politician

1726 Isaac Newton
English physicist, mathematician, astronomer, philosopher, theologian


----------



## Pam

20th March

1616 Sir Walter Raleigh was freed from the Tower of London after 13 years of imprisonment to conduct a second expedition to Venezuela in search of El Dorado. On Raleigh's return to England, the outraged Spanish ambassador successfully demanded that King James reinstate Raleigh's death sentence.

1966 The football World Cup (Jules Rimet trophy) was stolen whilst being exhibited at Central Hall in London.

1974 An attempt was made to kidnap Princess Anne in the Mall by a gunman who fired six shots, then tried to drag her out of the car. He fled as passers-by joined her bodyguard and police to foil the attempt, and was later caught. Ian Ball, who was charged with attempted murder, claimed he did it to highlight the lack of mental care facilities.

1999 British balloonist Brian Jones and Swiss physicist Bertrand Piccard became the first to fly a hot-air balloon non-stop around the world.

2020 UK schools were shut from the end of afternoon school until further notice, as a response to the coronavirus pandemic. Assurance was given that the children of 'key workers' such as NHS staff, police and delivery drivers and also 'vulnerable children' would still be looked after in schools.


----------



## moviequeen1

1930
U.S. fast food chain,'KFC"{Kentucky Fried Chicken} by businessman ,Col Harland Sanders opens in North Corbin,Kty
1954
original musical production,'The King&I' starring Yul Brynner, Gertrude Lawrence closes after 1,246 performances.The musical won 4 Tony awards including  best musical,actress-Lawrence, Brynner 'featured actor in musical'. He would reprise his role in 1956 movie version won Oscar for Best Actor
1995
 members of a Japanese cult' Aum Shinrikyo' release several packages of deadly gas Sarin in Tokoyo subway system killing 13 injuring  over 1,000 people
2016
 Pres O'Bama begins a 3 day visit to Cuba, the 1st U.S President to visit since 1928


----------



## moviequeen1

March 20th Birthdays:
1828
 Henrik Ibsen- Norwegian playwright' Peer Gynt, Hedda Gabler'
1873
 Sergei Rachminoff- Russian/American piano virtuoso/conductor
1906
 Oswald'Ozzie'Nelson-actor ,TV show' The Adventures of Ozzie&Harriet' featuring his real life family, wife Harriet,2 sons David, Ricky{later known as Rick}
1922
 Carl Reiner- comedian/actor/ writer/ producer/movie director he created 'The Dick Van Dyke Show '61-'66.He played' Alan Brady' on the show He directed  movies' The Jerk',The Comic'
1931
 Hal Linden- actor/singer/  best known TV role 'Capt Barney Miller' in police comedy'Barney Miller' '75-'82
1939
 Brian Mulroney- Canada's 18th Prime Minister 1984-1993
1958
 Holly Hunter- actress 'Broadcast News',The Piano' she won best actress Oscar for her performance in "Piano'
Deaths:
1974
 Chet Huntley- U.S. network broadcaster  NBC's"Huntley-Brinkley Report' 62
1997
Carlo Fassi- skating coach of Peggy Flemming, Dorothy Hamill 67
2017
 David Rockefeller- philanthropist/ CEO of Chase Manhattan Bank 101
2020 Kenny Rogers- singer/songwriter' The Gambler,Lucille, Islands in The Stream' duet with Dolly Parton 81


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 21st

2006 Jack Dorsey sends the world's first Twitter message or tweet*
The microblogging service revolutionized the communication and social networking landscape. In 2012, about 340 million tweets were posted per day.

*1985 South African Police kill at least 21 black people commemorating a similar mass shooting 25 years before*
The Sharpeville massacre in 1985 had left 69 unarmed people dead. It was a turning point in the history of South Africa.

*1970 Earth Day is celebrated for the first time*
The first edition was limited to some cities in the United States. Today, Earth Day is observed by about 1 billion people around the world.

*1952 The world's first rock and roll concert is held in Cleveland, Ohio*
DJ Alan Freed presented the concert, which was closed down after only one song because of over-crowding.

*1943 A plot to assassinate Adolf Hitler by suicide bomb fails*
German Wehrmacht officer, Rudolf von Gersdorff, failed to blow up the dictator but managed to defuse his bombs just before they went off and avoid suspicion.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 21st *

1980 Ronaldinho
Brazilian footballer

1978 Rani Mukerji
Indian actress

1960 Ayrton Senna
Brazilian race car driver

1940 Solomon Burke
American singer-songwriter

1806 Benito Juárez
Mexican lawyer, politician, 25th President of Mexico

*Deaths On This Day, March 21st *

2013 Chinua Achebe
Nigerian author, poet, academic

2008 Klaus Dinger
German guitarist, songwriter

1843 Guadalupe Victoria
Mexican politician, 1st President of Mexico

1656 James Ussher
Irish archbishop

1556 Thomas Cranmer
English Archbishop of Canterbury


----------



## Pam

21st March

1556 England's first Protestant Archbishop of Canterbury, Thomas Cranmer was burnt at the stake as a heretic, under the Catholic Queen Mary I, also know as "Bloody Mary". Imprisoned for over two years and under pressure from Church authorities, he apparently reconciled himself with the Roman Catholic Church. However, on the day of his execution, he dramatically recanted these beliefs, to die a heretic to Roman Catholics and a martyr to others.

1829 The Duke of Wellington, aged 60, fought a bloodless duel with the Earl of Winchelsea. The reason for the duel was the Duke’s support of Catholic emancipation. Wellington was both Prime Minister and leader of the Tory Party at the time.

1990 A demonstration in London against the poll tax became a riot. More than 400 people were arrested.

2020 Day one of the closure of all the UK's cafes, pubs and restaurants (except for take-away food) in an effort to combat coronavirus. All nightclubs, betting shops, casinos, theatres, cinemas, gyms and leisure centres were also told to close as soon as they reasonably could.


----------



## moviequeen1

1871
journalist, Henry Morgan Stanley begins his search for missing explorer, David Linvingston in Africa.He finds him in a village,Ujiji living with slave traders,poverty stricken. He refuses to come back to England with Stanley, dies 18 months later
1956
 movie' Marty' directed by Delbart Mann is released starring Ernest Borgine as a Bronx,NY butcher who unexpectedly falls in love. The movie won  Oscars for picture, director, actor{Borgine} screenplay 
1964
 Beatles single' She Loves You' debuts at #1 on music charts, stays there for 11 weeks
1984
 a part of Central Park in NYC is named' Strawberry Field' in honor of John Lennon


----------



## moviequeen1

March 21 Birthdays:
1930
James Coco-actor stage/ screen 'Man Of La Mancha',Only When I Laugh'
1940
Chip Taylor- singer/songwriter 'Angel in the Morning, 'Wild Thing' brother of actor, Jon Voight
1949
Eddie Money- singer/songwriter' Two Tickets to Paradise,Take Me Home Tonight'
1958
 Gary Oldman- British actor,'Sid&Nancy, Air Force One,'Darkest Hour',won best actor Oscar for his role  as "Winston Churchill" in this movie
1962
 Matthew Broderick-actor stage/movies' Biloxi Blues,Wargames,The Producers, Ferris Buehler's Day Off', married to actress Sarah Jessica Parker
Deaths:
 1617
Pocahantas-American Indian princess 22
1985
 Michael Redgrave- British actor,"Good Bye Mr Chips' father of actors Vanessa,Lynn,Colin 77
1987
Robert Preston-actor stage/screen 'The Music Man'{was in original Broadway production} "Victor/ Victoria' 68
2017
 Chuck Barris- U.S game show producer' The Gong Show' 87


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 22nd

1997 Tara Lipinski becomes the youngest female figure skating world champion*
The American athlete won the 1997 World Figure Skating Championships in Lausanne, Switzerland at the age of 14 years and 10 months.
*
1993 The Intel Corporation produces the first Pentium microprocessor*
Intel holds about 80% of the world's market share in the PC microprocessor business.

*1963 The Beatles release their first album*
Please Please Me, which included the hit single “Love Me Do” is regarded as one of the greatest albums of all time.

*1960 The laser is patented*
Charles Hard Townes and Arthur Leonard Schawlow received the first patent for their device, although Gordon Gould had previously filed a patent application for a similar contraption, which was turned down.

*1945 The Arab League is founded*
The organization was founded to promote political, economic, and cultural collaboration amongst its member states, which include 21 African, Asian, and Middle Eastern countries, from Mauritania in the west to Oman in the east.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 22nd   *

1976 Reese Witherspoon
American actress, producer

1948 Andrew Lloyd Webber
English director, composer

1936 Ron Carey
American union leader

1930 Stephen Sondheim
American composer, songwriter

1923 Marcel Marceau
French mime, actor

*Deaths On This Day, March 22nd *

2009 Abismo *****
Mexican wrestler

2009 Jade Goody
English nurse, author

2001 William Hanna
American animator, director, producer, actor, co-founded Hanna-Barbera

1832 Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
German writer, scientist

1820 Stephen Decatur
American navy officer


----------



## Pam

22nd March

1774 Mary Cooper published the first book of English nursery rhymes. Called Tommy Thumb's Song Book, it included Baa Baa Black Sheep, whose 'three bags full' is thought to refer to a tax imposed on the wool trade in 1275.

1926 The first directional road markings were introduced onto British roads (Hyde Park Corner, London). They caused confusion and led to seven accidents on the first day.

2006 Three Christian Peacemaker Team hostages were freed by British forces in Baghdad after 118 days of captivity and the death of their colleague, American Tom Fox.

2015 The coffin of Richard III, the last Plantagenet king, visited locations in Leicestershire associated with his final days, ahead of the reinterment at Leicester Cathedral on 26th March. More than 5,000 white, hand-made roses were placed along the route of Richard III's cortege to raise awareness of missing people.

2017 Four members of the public were killed and fifty injured at Westminster in a terrorist incident on Westminster Bridge. The terrorist, who was attempting an assault on the Houses of Parliament.was shot and killed after he drove his car at pedestrians on the bridge and then knifed PC Keith Palmer to death.


----------



## moviequeen1

1894
The 1st Stanley Cup Championships was played in Victoria Rink in Montreal.This was created by Lord Frederick Stanley who watched a ice hockey game which peaked his interest in the sport. The 1st two teams were Montreal Hockey Club which defeated Ottawa Captials 3-1
1933
 Pres Franklin Roosevelt makes wine&beer legal when it has 3.2% alcohol
1941
 actor, James Stewart is inducted into the U.S. Army. He becomes the 1st major movie star to wear a miltiary uniform  in WW II
2010
NASA"s rover' Spirit' is caught in a sand trap on Mars,ceases communication with Earth


----------



## moviequeen1

March 22nd Birthdays"
1912
Karl Malden-actor won best actor Oscar in movie' A Street Car Named Desire'for yrs he was the spokesman for American Express commericals. His best nown TV role' Capt Mike Stone's in ABC police drama' The Streets of San Francisco' co starring with Micheal Douglas
1920
Werner Klemperer- German/U.S. actor -best known TV role 'Col Klink' in CBS sitcom' Hogan's Heroes'
1930
Stephen Sondheim Broadway Tony awarding winning composer/lyricist'West Side Story,Sunday in the Park With George', A Funny Thing Happened on The Way to the Forum'
1936
Roger Whittaker-Kenyan British singer-'The Last Farewell,Durham Town"
Deaths;
1958
 Mike Todd-movie producer' Around the World in 80 Days', Liz Taylor's 3rd husband 48,plane crash
1994
 Dan Hartman- singer/ songwriter 'I Can Dream About You,Living in America' 43 brain tumor
2001
 William Hanna- U.S  animator/studio founder 90


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 23rd

2001 The Russian space station Mir plunges into the sea*
The legendary station was disposed of in a controlled crash after 15 years in space.

*1980 Archbishop Óscar Romero calls on members of the El Salvador armed forces to stop killing their fellow Salvadorians*
A death squad assassinated the archbishop only one day after his famous sermon.
*
1956 Pakistan becomes the world's first Islamic republic*
The Dominion of Pakistan also included the area of modern-day Bangladesh or East Pakistan, which seceded in 1971.

*1933 The Enabling Act of 1933 grants Adolf Hitler dictatorial powers in Germany*
With the Ermächtigungsgesetz, Hitler was awarded the legal right to issue laws even if in breach of the German constitution.

*1888 The Football League meets for the first time*
The league featuring teams from England and Wales was the world's oldest Association Football league. In 1992, its top 22 teams formed the Premier League.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 23rd   *

1968 Damon Albarn
English singer-songwriter, producer, actor

1912 Wernher von Braun
German physicist, engineer

1910 Akira Kurosawa
Japanese director, screenwriter, producer

1882 Amalie Emmy Noether
German mathematician

1749 Pierre-Simon Laplace
French mathematician, astronomer

*Deaths On This Day, March 23rd *

2015 Lee Kuan Yew
Chinese/Singaporean politician, 1st Prime Minister of Singapore

2011 Elizabeth Taylor
English/American actress

1992 Friedrich Hayek
Austrian/English economist, philosopher, Nobel Prize laureate

1931 Bhagat Singh
Indian activist

1801 Paul I of Russia


----------



## Pam

23rd March

1540 Waltham Abbey was surrendered to the Crown. It was the last abbey to be dissolved in Henry VIII and Thomas Cromwell's dissolution of the monasteries.

1848 The ship John Wickliffe arrived at Port Chalmers, New Zealand, carrying the first Scottish settlers from Greenock on the Firth of Clyde.

1861 London's first tramcars began operating, along the Bayswater Road, from Notting Hill to Marble Arch. They had been designed by a Mr. Train who was born in Boston, Massachusetts.

1966 The first official meeting between the Catholic and Anglican churches for 400 years took place when Pope Paul VI and Dr. Ramsey, the Archbishop of Canterbury met in Rome.

2020 The prime minister, Boris Johnson, addressed the nation and told the public that they were only permitted to leave their homes for essential needs, in an attempt to reduce the spread of the deadly coronavirus pandemic.

2021 A minute's silence, held at midday, was part of a day of reflection to mark one year since the first coronavirus lockdown. One year on, the UK's official death toll had risen from 364 to 126,172.


----------



## moviequeen1

1743
 George Frederic Handel's oratorio'Messiah' debuts at Royal Opera House in Covet Gardens, England
1775
 Patrick Henry gives speech where he famously said' give me liberty or give me death' in favor of Virginia troops joining Revolutionary War
1857
inventor, Elias Otis installs his 1st elevator in NYC
 1945
 U.S. Navy ships bomb Japanese island, Okinawa in preparation of Allied invasion
1990
Ex capt of Exxon Valdex ship,Capt Joseph Hazlewood is ordered to help clean up  in Prince Edward Sound, pay $50,000 in restitution in 1989 oil spill
2001
 Russian  space station'Mir' breaks up in atmosphere before falling into South Pacific Ocean near Fiji


----------



## moviequeen1

March 23rd Birthdays:
1857
Fannie Farmer- American culinary pioneer who revoluntized modern cooking through precise measurements
1905
 Joan Crawford- actress, 'Grand Hotel, Mildred Pierce' Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte', won best actress Oscar for Pierce
1912
 Werhner von Braun -German rocket scientist
1944
 Ric Ocasek-singer/songwriter/ guitarist with band The Cars  "Shake It Up,Best Friend's Girl'
1976
 Kerri Russell- actress 'Felicity, The Amercians'
Deaths:
1964
 Peter Lorre- actor, 'M', Maltese Falcon,Casablanca' 59 {stroke}
1983
 Barney Clark- 1st artificial heart recipent died 112 days after getting the heart 62
2006
 Desmond Doss- U.S. soldier and 1st conscientous objector who received Medal of Honor. His story was the basis of movie'Hacksaw Ridge' 87
2011
 Elizabeth Taylor -actress/buisnesswoman/ humantarian 'National Velvet, Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, Cleopatra' Who's Afraid of Virigina Woolf' won Best actress Oscar for Wolf 79


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 24th

1999 For the first time in its history, NATO attacks a sovereign country*
The military alliance bombed Yugoslavia during the Kosovo War - without a UN mandate.

*1989 Oil tanker Exxon Valdez runs aground in Prince William Sound, Alaska*
The mishap resulted in one of the most devastating environmental disasters in history, killing up to 250,000 seabirds and other wildlife.

*1965 Million watch NASA spacecraft Ranger 9 crash into the Moon*
The U.S. space probe broadcasts live pictures back to Earth, enabling TV viewers to follow its approach to the Moon and its controlled crash.
*
1896 Aleksander Popov achieves the world's first radio transmission*
The Russian physicist transmitted the words “Heinrich Hertz” from one building of St. Petersburg University to another.
*
1882 Robert Koch discovers the bacterium responsible for tuberculosis*
The German scientist, who is regarded as the father of modern bacteriology, won the Nobel Prize in Physiology and Medicine in 1905.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 24th   *

1930 Steve McQueen
American actor

1897 Wilhelm Reich
Austrian/American psychotherapist

1884 Peter Debye
Dutch/American physicist, chemist, Nobel Prize laureate

1874 Harry Houdini
Hungarian/American magician, actor

1820 Fanny Crosby
American composer, songwriter

*Deaths On This Day, March 24th *

1976 Bernard Montgomery, 1st Viscount Montgomery of Alamein
English army officer

1946 Alexander Alekhine
Russian chess player

1905 Jules Verne
French author

1882 Henry Wadsworth Longfellow
American poet

1603 Elizabeth I of England


----------



## moviequeen1

1882
German microbiologist, Robert Koch discovers&describes tubercle ballius which causes tuberculosis
1920
1st U.S. coast guard air station is established in Morehead City,North Carolina
1947
financier/philanthropist, John D. Rockefeller donates NYC East River site to the United Nations
1955
original production of Tennessee Williams Pulitzer prize winning play'Cat On A Hot Tin Roof' debuts in NYC,runs for 634 performances. It had an all star cast:
Barabara Bel Geddes, Burl Ives, Ben Gazzara, Mildred Dunock, Madeline Sherwood. It was nominated for 4 Tony awards
2016
Bosnian Serb leader, Radovan Karadzic found guilty of genocide during 1995 massacre sentenced to 40 yrs in prison


----------



## moviequeen1

March 24th Birthdays:
1733
 Joseph Priestly- English chemist who discovered oxygen&carbonated water
1874
 Harry Houdnini- magican,escape artist
1924
 Norman Fell-actor 'The End, The Graduate', best known TV role 'Mr Roper' on ABC sitcom'Three;s Company'
1930
 Steve McQueen- actor "The Great Escape,The Maginifcent Seven, The Thomas Crown Affair'
1935
 Mary Berry- English food writer, judge on TV show' Greatest British Bakeoff'
1973
 Jim Parsons- actor, best known TV role'' Sheldon Cooper' on CBS sitcom'The Big Bang Theory'
Deaths:
1603
 Elizabeth 1- Queen of England&Ireland 69
1882
 Henry Wadsworth Longfellow- poet ' Song of Hiawatha' 75
1905
 Jules Verne- French writer' Around the World in 80 Days' 77
1990
Ray Goulding- comedian comedy team'Bob&Ray' 68
2008
 Richard Widmark-actor' Murder on the Orient Express, Judgement at Nurenberg' 93
2016
 Earl Hammer, Jr- creator/narrator of TV show' The Waltons' 92


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 25th

1995 WikiWikiWeb, the world's first wiki, is launched*
Ward Cunningham introduced the wiki or user-editable website. Today, Wikipedia is the world's most well-known and widely used wiki.

*1988 Thousands of people join the first peaceful demonstrations against the communist regime in Czechoslovakia*
The Candle Demonstration was brutally dispersed by the Police but was the first step towards the Velvet Revolution that resulted in the establishment of democracy in the country.

*1975 King Faisal of Saudi Arabia is assassinated by his nephew*
Despite the king's dying wish that the life of the assassin is spared, Faisal bin Musaid was publicly executed on June 18, 1975.

*1957 6 countries found the European Economic Community*
The EEC's establishment was an important step towards European integration and the creation of the European Union (EU).

*1949 The Soviet Union begins deporting some 90,000 Estonians, Latvians, and Lithuanians to some of Russia's most inhospitable areas*
Operation Priboi, also known as March deportation, was designed to weaken the Baltic nationalist movement. Most of the deportees, labeled “enemies of the people” by the Soviet authorities, were women and children.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 25th *

1976 Wladimir Klitschko
Ukrainian boxer

1947 Elton John
English singer-songwriter, pianist, producer, actor

1942 Aretha Franklin
American singer-songwriter, pianist

1914 Norman Borlaug
American agronomist, humanitarian, Nobel Prize laureate

1867 Arturo Toscanini
Italian conductor

*Deaths On This Day, March 25th *

2006 Buck Owens
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1980 Milton H. Erickson
American psychiatrist

1931 Ida B. Wells
American civil rights activist

1918 Claude Debussy
French composer

1860 James Braid
Scottish surgeon


----------



## moviequeen1

1199
King Richard{Lion Heart} of England is wounded by crossbow bolt while fighting in France
1857
 Eduoard-Leon Scott de Martinville receives patent for his phonautograph a device which created visual images of sound
1911
 in one of the worst factory fires in U.S history,the Triangle Shirtwaist Factory Company in NYC which had 600 workers,146 died mostly teenage women immigrant workers. The company occupied top the  3 floors in the Asch building,fire was started in a rag bin. This tragedy would soon  make better laws in protecting safety of factory workers
1954
 RCA manufacturers the 1st color TV set with a 12 1/2 inch screen,cost $1,000
1982
 Wayne Gretzky becomes the 1st NHL hockey player to score 200 points in 1 season


----------



## moviequeen1

March 25th Birthdays:
1908
David Lean- British movie director who won 2 Oscars for Best Director'Lawrence Of Arabia', Bridge on the River Kwai',other movies he directed' Dr Zhivago, Ryan's Daughter'
1918
 Howard Cosell- U.S. sportsbroadcaster 'Mon Night Football'
1928
 James Lovell- retired U.S. NASA astronaut "Gemini 7,12 Apollo 8,13
1937 Tom Monaghan-founder of Domino's Pizza chain
1942
 Aretha Franklin-known as 'Queen Of Soul' singer/songwriter' Respect' She became the 1st female performer inducted into the Rock N Roll Hall of Fame in 1987
1947
 Elton John-British singer/songwriter/ piano player. His long time writing partner, Bernie Taupin wrote the lyrics to most of his melodies' Your Song,Rocketman,Bennie&The Jets, Goodbye Yellow Brick Road'
1965
 Sarah Jessica Parker- actress TV shows' Square Pegs, Sex&The City' married to actor Matthew Broderick
Deaths;
1918
Claude Debussy- French composer  55
1992
Nancy Walker-comedic actress,TV shows' McMilian&Wife,Rhonda' In 80's did  Bounty paper towels commericals as 'Rosie' 69
2009
 "England Dan'{Seals} of duo England Dan&John Ford Coley' I'd Really Like to See You Tonight ' 61[cancer]


----------



## Tish

*This day in history March 26th

2000 Vladimir Putin is elected President of Russia*
The ex-KGB officer has been lauded for leading Russia out of the 1990 economic crisis and criticized for building a regime that many have described as authoritarian and undemocratic.
*
1995 The Schengen Agreement enters into force*
Within the Schengen Area, which encompasses most of Europe, regular border checks have been abolished.

*1991 4 South American countries establish Mercosur*
Argentina, Brazil, Uruguay, and Paraguay were the founding members of the Southern Common Market.

*1979 The Israel-Egypt Peace Treaty is signed*
Egypt's President Anwar al-Sadat and Israel's Prime Minister Menachem Begin signed the treaty, which ended 30 years of war between the 2 countries.
*
1975 The Biological Weapons Convention comes into effect*
The treaty bans the development, production, and stockpiling of biological and toxin weapons. It has now been ratified by most countries worldwide.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 26th   *

1944 Diana Ross
American singer, actress

1941 Richard Dawkins
Kenyan/English biologist

1940 Nancy Pelosi
American politician, 60th Speaker of the United States House of Representatives

1925 Pierre Boulez
French pianist, composer, conductor

1874 Robert Frost
American poet, playwright

*Deaths On This Day, March 26th *

1984 Ahmed Sékou Touré
Guinean politician, 1st President of Guinea

1973 Noël Coward
English actor, playwright, composer

1902 Cecil Rhodes
English/South African businessman, a politician, founded De Beers

1892 Walt Whitman
American poet, author

1827 Ludwig van Beethoven
German pianist, composer


----------



## moviequeen1

1812
massive earthquake,7.7 on Richter scale destroys 90% of Carcas, Venezula killing between 15-20,000 people
1885
 Eastman Film Company manufacters 1st commerical motion picture film
1937
spinach growers in Crystal City, TX'spinach capital of the world' erect a full color statue of Popeye the Sailor Man' who always encouraged people to eat spinach
1953
 Dr Jonas Salk announces he has successfully tested a vaccine to prevent polio,clinical trials begin in 1954
1979
 the 41st NCAA  basketball championship game featured 2 future Hall of Fame players, Magic Johnson vs Larry Bird. Magic's team, Michigan St defeated Bird's team, Indiana St 75-64 This was the start of their long  rivalry when they turned professional. Magic with LA Lakers ,Larry with Boston Celtics


----------



## moviequeen1

March 26th Birthdays:
1874
 Robert Frost- poet' Road Not Taken'
1911
 Tennessee Williams- playwright'Cat On a Hot Tin Roof. A Streetcar named Desire'
1919
 Strother Martin- character actor' Cool Hand Luke' who had famous line' we've got here a failure to communicate', True Grit', Butch Cassidy&Sundance Kid
1930 Sandra Day O'Connor- 1st woman U.S Supreme Court Justice 1981-2006
1943
 Bob Woodward- investigative reporter for Washington Post/author'All The Presidents Men' co- written with Carl Bernstein
1950
 Martin Short- Canadian comedian'SCTV",SNL' movies "The 3 Amigos" with Steve Martin,Chevy Chase, Father of the Bride{updated version} with Steve Martin,Diane Keaton
1973
 Larry Page- computer scientist co-founder of Google with Sergey Brin
Deaths:
1827
 Ludwig van Beethoven-German composer 'Ode to Joy', '5th Symphony' 56
1892
 Walt Whitman-poet' Leaves of Grass' was a volunteer nurse during Civil War 72
1926
 Georges Venzina Canadian NHL  Hall of Fame goalie 39
1959
 Raymond Chandler- British mystery writer/screenwriter 'Farewell  My Lovely, The Big Sleep 71
1990
 Halston- U.S fashion designer 68{AIDS}


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 27th

1998 ****** is approved by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration*
Pfizer's pill was the first drug against male impotence to be approved in the United States. In 2012, the company made 2 billion U.S. Dollars from ****** alone.

*1994 Silvio Berlusconi rises to power in Italy*
In his 20 years in Italian politics, Berlusconi arguably made more headlines for his numerous affairs and scandals than for his policies. In 2013, he was sentenced to 4 years imprisonment for tax fraud.

*1980 The oil rig Alexander L. Kjelland collapses in high winds in the North Sea*
Only 89 of 212 crew survived the Norwegian platform's capsizing, which was caused by a fatigue crack in one of the legs.

*1977 The worst air crash in history occurs in Tenerife, Spain*
583 people died when 2 Boeing 747 aircraft collided on the runway.

*1871 England and Scotland compete in the first international rugby match*
Like association football, rugby is a British invention. Today, it is a popular sport mainly in large parts of the British Commonwealth.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 27th   *

1971 David Coulthard
Scottish race car driver

1970 Mariah Carey
American singer-songwriter, producer, actress

1963 Quentin Tarantino
American director, screenwriter, producer

1924 Sarah Vaughan
American singer

1845 Wilhelm Röntgen
German physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

*Deaths On This Day, March 27th *

2006 Rudolf Vrba
Czech/Canadian holocaust survivor, educator

2002 Billy Wilder
Austrian/American director

1972 M. C. Escher
Dutch illustrator

1968 Yuri Gagarin
Russian pilot, astronaut

1898 Syed Ahmad Khan
Indian educator, politician


----------



## moviequeen1

1855
 Abraham Gesner, canadian geologist patents keroscene
1860
 ML Bryn patents 'covered gimlet screw with 'T' handle{corkscrew}
1952
 movie' Singing in The Rain' is released directed by actor Gene Kelly, Stanley Donen. The movie stars Kelly, Debbie Reynolds, Donald O'Connor, Jean Hagen. Its a lighthearted look of Hollywood in the late 20's as movies went from silent to 'talkies'
1977
 in the worst aviation disaster, 583 people die when 2 Boeing 747's collided at Spain's Tenerife Airport
1980
 Mount St Helen's Volcano in Washington State erupted after 123 yrs. The damage was $1 billion,57 people were killed,  200 homes ,185 miles of highway,47 bridges were destroyed


----------



## moviequeen1

March 27th Birthdays:
1845
Wilhhelm Rontgen- German physicist who discovered X-Rays
1863
 Henry Rolls- English motor pioneer,founder of Rolls Royce automobile
1899
 Gloria Swanson- actress 'Sunset Blvd,Queen Kelly
1914
 Richard Denning- actor 'An Affair to Remember',The Black Scorpion
1924
 Sarah Vaughn- U.S. jazz singer' Broken Hearted Melody'
1930
 David Janssen- actor best known TV roles' Dr Richard Kimble' in "The Fugitive,' Harry O'
1969
 Mariah Carey- singer/songwriter' "Hero' Dreamlover, We Belong Together'
Deaths:
1916
 Susan Bow-U.S. educator who pioneered kindergarten education 72
1968
 Yuri Gagarin, Russian cosmonaut 34{plane crash}
1992
 James E. Webb -head of NASA '61-'68 84
2002
 Milton Berle- comedian/TV show host' Uncle Miltie, 'Mr Televsion' 93
Dudley Moore- British comedian/actor-' 10,Arthur, Bedazzled' 66


----------



## Tish

*This Day in History March 28th 

1990 Jesse Owens receives the Congressional Gold Medal*
The African American athlete dominated the 1936 Summer Olympics in Berlin, which was held during the reign of Adolf Hitler's racist nazi regime.

*1979 Three Mile Island nuclear power plant experiences a partial meltdown and radioactive leak*
The coolant leak was the worst commercial nuclear accident in the United States. A continuous string of nuclear disasters, such as Three Mile Island (1979), Chernobyl (1986), and Fukushima (2011) continue to raise doubts about the security and environmental benefit of nuclear power.

*1969 Greek poet Giorgos Seferis speaks out against the military junta*
The Nobel Prize laureate issued his now-famous statement against Greece's repressive right-wing Regime of the Colonels on the BBC World Service.
*
1963 Alfred Hitchcock's movie The Birds is released*
The film about a swarm of birds wreaking havoc in Bodega Bay, California has become a classic of the horror movie genre.
*
1910 The first seaplane in history takes off*
French inventor Henri Fabre's Canard (Fabre Hydravion) was the first floatplane to take off from water under its own power. The first flight measured 457 meters.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 28th   *

1986 Lady Gaga
American singer-songwriter, producer, actress

1955 Reba McEntire
American singer-songwriter, producer, actress

1946 Alejandro Toledo
Peruvian politician, 48th President of Peru

1936 Mario Vargas Llosa
Peruvian/Spanish journalist, author, Nobel Prize laureate

1483 Raphael
Italian painter, architect

*Deaths On This Day, March 28th *

2004 Peter Ustinov
English actor, director, producer, screenwriter

1969 Dwight D. Eisenhower
American general, politician, 34th President of the United States

1943 Sergei Rachmaninoff
Russian pianist, composer, conductor

1941 Virginia Woolf
English author, critic

1584 Ivan the Terrible
Russian Tsar


----------



## moviequeen1

1797
 Nathaniel Briggs of New Hampshire patents the washing machine
1881
 circus buisnessmen, PT Barnham,James Anthony Bailey form 'Greatest Show on Earth' circus
1930
Turkish cities, Constantiople& Angora change their names to Istanbul,&Ankara
1979
a partial meltdown at Three Mile Island Nuclear plant in Dauphin County,Penn results in release of radioactive gas&iodine into the atmosphere,no deaths
2017
 world's largest dinosaur footprint at 1.7 meters was found in Kimberly, Western Australia


----------



## moviequeen1

March 28th Birthdays:
1905
 Marlin Perkins- TV host' Mutual Omaha's Wild Kingdom'
1924
 Frederick'Freddie' Bartholmew-British child actor'David Copperfield', Captains Courageous
1943
 Conchetta Ferrell- actress  TV shows' LA Law,Three and Half Men'
1970
Vince Vaughan- actor 'Wedding Crashers'
 Deaths:
1584
Ivan the Terrible Russian Tsar 1587-1584 53
1969
 Dwight E. Eisenhower- 34th U.S. Pres '53-'61 WWII general 78
1979
Emmitt Kelly- U.S.circus clown 80
1985
Marc Chagall- French impressionist painter 97
2004
 Peter Ustinov- British actor'Death on the Nile,Logan's Run, Billy Budd' 82


----------



## debodun

The great athlete, Jim Thorpe, passed away on March 28, 1953 at age 65. They renamed the town in Pennsylvania where he is buried. My dad was born there.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History March 29th

2010 Two Chechen suicide bombers detonate their devices in the Moscow underground*
40 people died in the attack allegedly carried out by so-called “black widows”, or Islamist Chechen female suicide bombers.

*2004 Ireland becomes the first country to ban smoking in all workplaces*
Contrary to initial concerns, the ban had no adverse economic effects, and soon several other countries passed similar legislation. According to the World Health Organization, tobacco smoke is the single greatest cause of preventable death globally.

*1974 The Terracotta Army is discovered in Xi'an, China*
The famous collection of some 8000 soldier sculptures, depicting Emperor Qin Shi Huang's army, was located by local farmers when they were digging a water well.

*1971 Charles Manson is sentenced to death in the gas chamber*
The sentence was never carried out because the California Supreme Court abolished the death penalty in 1972. The infamous criminal who ordered several murders served a life sentence and died on November 19, 2017.

*1912 Robert Scott makes his final diary entry*
Scott wrote: “We shall stick it out to the end, but we are getting weaker, of course, and the end cannot be far.” The British explorer and his companions died on an expedition to the South Pole.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 29th   *

1976 Jennifer Capriati
American tennis player

1949 Michael Brecker
American saxophonist, composer

1943 John Major
English banker, politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1895 Ernst Jünger
German author

1790 John Tyler
American lawyer, politician, 10th President of the United States

*Deaths On This Day, March 29th *

1982 Walter Hallstein
German politician, diplomat, 1st President of the European Commission

1924 Charles Villiers Stanford
Irish composer

1912 Robert Falcon Scott
English navy officer, explorer

1888 Charles-Valentin Alkan
French composer

1772 Emanuel Swedenborg
Swedish scientist


----------



## moviequeen1

1795
 Ludwig van Betthoven age 24 makes his debut in a piano performance in Vienna
1848
 Niagara Falls on both U.S &Canada side stops flowing because of ice jams for 30 hrs
1951
 U.S. residents, Julius&Ethel Rosenberg are convicted of spying for Soviet Union sentenced to death
2004
 Ireland becomes the 1st country in the world to ban smoking in all working places including bars&restaurants


----------



## moviequeen1

March 29th Birthdays:
1867
 CY Young- Basball Hall of Fame pitcher who had the most wins in Major League Baseball with 511 . The annual award for best pitcher in both American/National Leagues is named in his honor 
1918
 Pearl Bailey- actress/ singer on stage and screen 'Hello Dolly"
1943
 John Major- British Prime Minister 1990-1997
1964
 Elle McPherson -super model/actress
Deaths:
1788
 Charles Wesley- leader of the Methodist movement/hymn composer 80
1891
 Georges Seurat- French post impressionist painter 31
1985
 Jeanine Deckers- Belgian  singer/songwriter aka 'The Singing Nun'Dominque' 51 
1994
 Bill Travers- British actor/animal rights activist' Born Free' 72
2009
 Maurice Jarre- French movie composer,'Lawrence of Arabia,Dr. Zhivago,Witness, Fatal Attraction'  84
2016
 Patty Duke- actress, 'The Patty Duke Show' Miracle Worker' 69


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, March 30th

1981 U.S. President Ronald Reagan is shot*
A lone gunman opened fire outside a hotel in Washington D.C. The mentally ill assassin claimed his only motive was to become famous.

*1976 Thousands of Palestinians protest against Israel's massive land expropriation*
In the event, which is annually commemorated on Land Day, 6 protesters were killed and scores injured by Israeli police.

*1964 Jeopardy! is aired for the first time*
The program, which is still on air today, is one of the world's most popular game shows.

*1867 The United States buys Alaska from Russia*
The territory at the north-western tip of North America cost only $7.2 million.

*1865 The Treaty of Paris is signed, ending the Crimean War*
Russia lost the war to a coalition of the Ottoman Empire, France, Britain, and Sardinia.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 30th   *

1968 Celine Dion
Canadian singer-songwriter

1962 MC Hammer
American rapper, actor

1945 Eric Clapton
English singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1853 Vincent van Gogh
Dutch painter

1432 Mehmed the Conqueror
Ottoman sultan

*Deaths On This Day, March 30th *

2002 Queen Elizabeth The Queen Mother

1986 James Cagney
American actor

1984 Karl Rahner
German theologian

1925 Rudolf Steiner
Austrian philosopher, educator

1912 Karl May
German author


----------



## Pam

30th March

1936 Britain announced the construction of 38 warships, the largest construction programme for 15 years.

1944 saw the allied bombing raid on Nuremberg. 795 aircraft were despatched from along England's east coast , including 572 Lancasters, 214 Halifaxes and 9 Mosquitos. The bombers met German fighter resistance at the coasts of Belgium and the Netherlands. In total, 95 bombers were lost, making it the largest Bomber Command loss of World War II.

1964 The seaside holiday resort of Clacton was the scene of pitched battles by rival gangs of 'mods' and 'rockers'.

1987 The picture 'Sunflowers', painted by Vincent van Gogh was sold at auction by Christie's for £24,750,000.

2002 Queen Elizabeth, the Queen Mother, (born August 4th 1900), died peacefully in her sleep, aged 101.


----------



## moviequeen1

1870
 The 15th Amendment to US Constitution is adopted which guarantees the right to vote regardless of race
1959
Dalai Lama flees China is granted politcal asylum in India
1981
 Pres. Ronald Reagan is shot/wounded in assassination attempt by John Hinckley who was trying to impress actress Jodie Foster. Three other people were wounded
1984
 NYC police detective, Robert Cunningham offers waitress,Phyliss Penzo half of a $1 lottery ticket. The next day they win $6 million. The story was made into a movie' It Could Happen To You' '92 starring Nicholas Cage, Bridgette Fonda, Rosie Perez
2000
 Richard Branson is knighted by Prince Charles at Buckingham Palace


----------



## moviequeen1

March 30th Birthdays:
1811
 Robert Bunsen- German chemist who invented the Bunsen burner
1853
 Vincent Van Gogh- Dutch artist/painter of Expressionism 'The Potato Eaters' Irises'
1927
 Peter Marshall- singer/ TV show host of orginial game show'Hollywood Squares'
1937
 Warren Beatty- actor/ producer/director 'Bonnie&Clyde,Shampoo,Heaven Can Wait', Dick Tracy,Reds',his sister is actress Shirley Maclaine, he's married to actress Annette Bening
1945
 Eric Clapton-British singer/songwriter' Sunshine of Your Love, Layla, 'Tears in Heaven
1979
 Norah Jones -pop/jazz singer 'Come Away with Me'
Deaths:
1986
 James Cagney-actor,'Angels With Dirty Faces, Yankee Doodle Dandy' 86
1999
 Gary Morton-comedian/TV producer 2nd husband of Lucille Ball 74
2013
 Phil Ramone- U.S music record producer worked with Billy Joel,Paul Simon,Burt Bacharach,Tony Bennett,won 14 Grammy awards 79


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, March 31st

1999 The film The Matrix is released*
The science fiction story about the adventures of a computer programmer, Neo, was not only a commercial success but also left a lasting impression on action film-making through its creative use of slow-motion and spinning cameras.

*1985 The first edition of WrestleMania is held in New York*
The annual event is the world's most important wrestling meet. It is the biggest event organized by World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE).

*1964 Following a coup d'etat, a military dictatorship takes charge in Brazil*
The regime under Humberto Castelo Branco suppressed the left-wing opposition, leading to widespread social unrest and strike action, especially in 1968.

*1918 The United States switched to DST for the first time*
Most areas in the U.S. change the clocks twice a year. Exceptions include Hawaii and most of Arizona. The first country to ever use DST was Germany in 1916.

*In 1889 The Eiffel Tower is opened*
French engineer Alexandre Gustave Eiffel unfurled a French flag from the top of the tower, which has since become the most iconic landmark of Paris.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, March 31st   *

1948 Al Gore
American politician, 45th Vice President of the United States, Nobel Prize laureate

1927 Cesar Chavez
American activist

1732 Joseph Haydn
Austrian composer

1685 Johann Sebastian Bach
German organist, composer

1596 René Descartes
French philosopher, mathematician

*Deaths On This Day, March 31st *

2014 Charles Keating
American lawyer, businessman

1980 Jesse Owens
American sprinter

1972 Meena Kumari
Indian actress

1850 John C. Calhoun
American politician, 7th Vice President of the United States

1621 Philip III of Spain


----------



## Pam

31st March

1924 The first British national airline, Imperial Airways, was founded at Croydon Airport.

1930 Scottish engineer John Logie Baird installed a TV set at 10 Downing Street.

1939 Britain and France agreed to support Poland if Germany threatened to invade.

1990 An anti-poll tax rally in London erupted into the worst riots in the city for a 100 years when 200,000 protestors took to the streets.


----------



## moviequeen1

1736
1st US public hospital-Bellevue opens in NYC
1889
Eiffel Tower in Paris France offically opens For 41 years it was the tallest man made structure at 300 meters
1918
 Daylight Savings Time in the U.S goes into effect
1949
 Newfoundland becomes Canada's 10th province
1971
Lt William Calley is convicted of killing 22 people in the Mi Lai massacre in Vietnam. He is sentenced to life in prison,sentence was reduced to 20 yrs,paroled in 1974 by Pres Richard Nixon
2020
 British pensioner,Robert Weighton becomes the world's oldest living man at 112yrs old


----------



## moviequeen1

March 31st Birthdays:
1596
 Rene Descartes-French philospher
1685
 Johann Sebastian Bach- German composer'Brandenburg Concertos'
1926
 John Flowes-British novelist' French Lieutenant's Woman'
1927
 William Daniels- actor,orginal cast member in musical '1776' played' John Adams,reprised his role in movie version,best known TV roles' Dr Mark Craig' NBC medical drama'St Elsewhere',voice of 'KITT" in NBC drama'Knight Rider', 'Mr Feeney' on ABC sitcom' Boy Meets World' The school where he was a teacher/principal was named 'John Adams'
1934
 Shirley Jones- actress/ singer'Oklahoma,won best supp actress Oscar for 'Elmer Gantry. Her best known TV role' Shirley Partridge' in ABC sitcom 'The Partridge Family co starred with her step son,David Cassidy. They were the only 2 who actually sang on the show
1943
 Christopher Walken- actor ' Catch me If You Can,Brainstorm,won best supp actor Oscar for'The Deerhunter'
1971
Ewan McGregor- Scottish actor, Trainspotting, Moulin Rouge, Beginners
Deaths:
1727
 Isaac Newton- English physicist 84
1855
 Charlotte Bronte- English novelist' Jane Eyre' 38
1931
Knute Rockne- Hall of Fame college football coach w Notre Dame 43{plane crash}
1981
 Enid Baghold-English novelist' The Chalk Garden' 91


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 1st

2001 The Netherlands becomes the first country to allow same-sex marriage*
Despite opposition from conservative factions, gay and lesbian couples are today allowed to marry in many other countries also.

*2001 Slobodan Milošević is arrested*
The former President of Serbia was arrested on corruption charges. Later he was put on trial before the International Criminal Tribunal for the former Yugoslavia (ICTY) in The Hague for war crimes during the Yugoslav wars.

*1976 Apple Inc. is founded*
The computer company, which has evolved into a multinational corporation and whose best-known product is the iPhone, was founded by Steve Jobs, Steve Wozniak, and Ronald Wayne. In 2012, the company's global revenue amounted to $156 billion.

*1957 The BBC broadcasts the spaghetti tree hoax*
The 3-minute film shown on the current affairs program, Panorama, portrayed a Swiss family apparently harvesting spaghetti from a tree. A number of viewers later contacted the BBC to inquire where to find and how to grow such a plant. The hoax is regarded as one of the best April Fools jokes ever pulled.

*1939 General Franco proclaims victory in the Spanish civil war*
The dictator ruled Spain until his death in 1975. His regime was responsible for gross human rights violations, including murdering numerous political opponents.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 1st   *

1961 Susan Boyle
Scottish singer

1940 Wangari Maathai
Kenyan environmentalist, Nobel Prize laureate

1875 Edgar Wallace
English journalist, author, playwright

1873 Sergei Rachmaninoff
Russian pianist, composer, conductor

1815 Otto von Bismarck
German politician, 1st Chancellor of the German Empire

*Deaths On This Day, April 1st *

2010 John Forsythe
American actor

1984 Marvin Gaye
American singer-songwriter

1976 Max Ernst
German painter, sculptor, poet

1930 Cosima Wagner
1917 Scott Joplin
American pianist, composer


----------



## moviequeen1

1778
 Oliver Pollock in New Orleans, La creates the '$" symbol
1853
 Cincinnatti, Ohio becomes the 1st U.S.city to employ full time professional firefighters
1970
 Pres. Richard Nixon signs bill which  bans cigarette ads on TV &radio
1976
 Steve Jobs & Steve Wozniak,co founders of Apple Computer which started in Jobs garage in Cuperinto,Calif
2001 
Netherlands becomes the 1st country in the world to make same sex marriage legal


----------



## moviequeen1

April 1st Birthdays:
1873 
Sergi Rachmaneoff- Russian/American pianist/conducter
1883
 Lon Chaney-actor nicknamed' man of 1,000 faces' "Hunchback of Notre Dame, Phantom of the Opera'
1909
 Eddy Duchin- U.S jazz pianist/ bandleader'Eddy Duchin Orchestra'
1929
 Jane Powell- singer/actress '7 Brides for 7 Brothers,Royal Wedding'
1932
 Debbie Reynolds- actress/ singer 'Singin in The Rain,Unsinkable Molly Brown'
1954
 Jeff Porcaro-drummer with band' Toto' 'Rosanna, Africa'
Deaths :
1917
 Scott Joplin-ragtime composer' Maple Leaf Rag, The Entertainer' 48
1965
 Helena Rubenstein- cosmetic manufacturer 92
1976
 Max Ernst- German/French surrealist painter/sculptor 85
1984
 Marvin Gaye-soul singer/songwriter 'What's Going On' Lets Get It On', shot by his father in a domestic dispute 45
2010
 John Forsythe- actor TV shows' Bachelor Father, Charlie's Angels{voice of never seen "Charlie"} Dynasty'Blake Carrington' 92
2018
 Stephen Bochco- TV producer,co creator of TV shows' Hill St. Blues, LA Law, NYPD Blue' 74


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 2nd

2002 Israeli forces besiege the Church of the Nativity in Bethlehem*
The Israel Defense Force had occupied Bethlehem to capture wanted Palestinians. The 39-day siege ensued after some militants fled into the church, which is believed to stand on the birthplace of Jesus of Nazareth.

*1982 Argentina occupies the Falkland Islands*
The invasion escalated a long-standing conflict between Argentina and the United Kingdom over the archipelago in the South Atlantic. It triggered the Falklands War, which was won by the U.K.

*1968 Stanley Kubrick's 2001: A Space Odyssey receives its world premiere*
Upon release, the epic about human evolution, technology, and extraterrestrial life polarized audiences and critics alike. Today, it is considered a classic in its genre.

*1800 Ludwig van Beethoven's First Symphony is premiered*
The German composer conducted the orchestra himself. The premiere received exceptionally positive reviews.
*
1792 The U.S. dollar is introduced*
The Mint Act of 1792 established the Dollar as U.S. currency. About two-thirds of global trade today is based on the U.S. Dollar.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 2nd   *

1939 Marvin Gaye
American singer-songwriter

1891 Max Ernst
German painter, sculptor, poet

1840 Émile Zola
French author, critic

1805 Hans Christian Andersen
Danish author, poet

1725 Giacomo Casanova
Italian explorer, author
*
Deaths On This Day, April 2nd *

2015 Manoel de Oliveira
Portuguese director, screenwriter

2005 Pope John Paul II
1974 Georges Pompidou
French politician, Prime Minister, President of France

1933 Ranjitsinhji
Indian cricketer

1872 Samuel Morse
American painter, inventor, co-invented the Morse code


----------



## moviequeen1

1513
 explorer, Juan Ponce de Leon claims Florida for Spain,1st known European to reach Florida
1877
1st easter egg roll was held on White House lawn
1932
 Charles Lindbergh pays $50,000 ransom for his kidnapped son
1977
Fleetwood Mac's album'Rumors' goes to #1 on music charts, stays there for 31 weeks. The album had 4 hit singles' Go Your Own Way',Dont Stop,You Make Loving Fun,'Dreams'


----------



## moviequeen1

April 2nd Birthdays:
1725
 Giacomo Casanova- Italian writer/famous lover
1805
 Hans Christain Andersen- Danish author of 150 fairy tales'The Ugly Duckling, The Snow Queen'
1908
 Buddy Ebsen- dancer/ actor best known TV roles 'Jed Clampett' CBS sitcom' Beverly Hillbillies', drama Barnaby Jones
1914
 Alec Guiness- British actor 'The Lady Killer, Bridge on the River Kwai', Star Wars' played' Obi Wan Kenobi'. He won Best Actor Oscar for his role in Kwai
1920
 Jack Webb- actor/director best known TV role 'Joe Friday' in police drama 'Dragnet
1943
 Larry Coryell- jazz gutiarist
Deaths:
1872
 Samuel Morse- inventor of electric telegraph/Morse Code 80
1972
 Gil Hodges- Major League baseball player, 1st baseman for Brooklyn/La Dodgers, NY Mets was manager for Mets, Washington Senators 57
1987
 Buddy Rich- U.S. big band drummer 69
2005
 Pope John Paul II- Polish Roman Catholic Pope 84
2013
 Milo O'Shea- Irish character actor' Mass Appeal,Romeo&Juliette  86


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 3rd

1996 The Unabomber, Ted Kaczynski, is arrested*
The mathematician who was driven by anarchist ideas sent out 16 letter bombs between 1978 and 1995, killing 3 people and injuring 23.

*1973 The first public mobile telephone call is placed on a Manhattan sidewalk*
Motorola's Martin Cooper is called Joel Engel of Bell Labs. He later told the BBC that his first words were “Joel, I'm calling you from a 'real' cellular telephone. A portable handheld telephone.”

*1948 Harry S. Truman signs the Marshall Plan*
$12.4 billion was allocated to help rebuild European economies after the end of World War II and prevent communists from seizing control.

*1940 Soviet troops massacred about 22,000 Polish nationals*
The Katyn massacre is considered the worst massacre of prisoners of war in history. The order to execute all captive members of the Polish Officer Corps was signed by Joseph Stalin.
*
1885 Gottlieb Daimler patents his engine design*
The German engineer's so-called “grandfather clock engine” was lighter than the previous four-stroke engines and is considered a milestone for the invention of the automobile.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 3rd  *

1961 Eddie Murphy
American actor, director, screenwriter

1958 Francesca Woodman
American photographer

1958 Alec Baldwin
American actor, producer

1930 Helmut Kohl
German politician, Chancellor of Germany

1924 Marlon Brando
American actor

*Deaths On This Day, April 3rd *

1991 Graham Greene
English author, playwright, critic

1990 Sarah Vaughan
American singer

1950 Kurt Weill
German/American composer

1897 Johannes Brahms
German pianist, composer

1882 Jesse James
American criminal, murderer


----------



## Pam

3rd April

1043 Edward the Confessor was crowned King of England in Winchester Cathedral. He was regarded as one of the national saints of England until King Edward III adopted Saint George as patron saint in about 1350.

1721 Sir Robert Walpole was appointed first lord of the treasury and chancellor of the exchequer, effectively making him Britain's first prime minister.

1888 The first of 11 brutal murders of women occurred in or near the impoverished Whitechapel district in the East End of London. The crimes remain unsolved to this day. At various points some or all of the killings were ascribed to the notorious, unidentified serial killer known as Jack the Ripper.

1895 The trial of the libel case instigated by Oscar Wilde began, eventually resulting in his imprisonment on charges of homosexuality.

1913 English suffragette Emmeline Pankhurst was sentenced to 3 years in prison for inciting supporters to place explosives at the London home of British politician David Lloyd George. The Home Secretary banned all future public meetings of suffragettes.

1987 The jewels of the late Duchess of Windsor, (the former Mrs Wallis Simpson who married Edward VIII after his abdication in 1936), fetched more than £31 million at auction, six times more than the expected figure.


----------



## moviequeen1

1860
 Pony Express mail service begins operations between St, Joseph,Missouri& Sacramento,Calif. The mail carriers traveled by horse and rider relay
1953
 The 1st issue of'TV Guide' was published with Lucille Ball&Desi Arnaz's new born son,Desi Arnaz, Jr on the cover. The cost of the magazine was  15 cents,today it costs $5 {past couple of years its been double issue magazine}
1975
 Bobby Fischer who was world's chess champion refused to defend his title In doing so,he was stripped of his title, it was awarded to Russian master Anatoly Karpov


----------



## moviequeen1

April  3rd Birthdays:
1783
 Washington Irving- U.S writer 'The Legend of Sleepy Hollow"
1893
 Leslie Howard -British actor' Gone With the Wind,Scarlet Pimpernel, Berkeley Square, Of Human Bondage'
1898
 Henry Luce -U.S magazine publisher 'Time, Fortune,Life
1922
 Doris Day-singer/actress/animal rights activist 'Pillow Talk, Lover Come Back,The Man Who Knew Too Much'
1934
 Jane Goodall- British primologist/anthropologist best known for her study of chimpanzees
1942
 Marsha Mason-actress 'The Goodbye Girl, Cinderella Liberty, Chapter Two,Only When I Laugh'
Deaths:
1882
 Jesse James -U.S. outlaw  34
1897
 Johannes Brahms-German  composer/conductor 'Hungarian Dances',A German Requiem' 63
1936
 Bruno Hauptman- German kidnapper of Charles Linbergh's son, 36 {execution}
1991
 Graham Greene-British writer 'Our Man in Havana, 3rd Man' 86
2013
 Ruth Prawer Jhabvala- movie screenwriter associated with Merchant/Ivory films She won 2 Oscars for Best Screenplay: 'A Room With A View,Howards End' 85


----------



## Mr. Ed

1975, Bobby Fischer refuses to play in a chess match against Anatoly Karpov, giving Karpov the title of  World Champion by default . 
1981, The Osborne 1, the first successful portable computer is unveiled at the West Coast Computer Faire in San Francisco. 
1973, Martin Cooper of Motorola makes the first handheld mobile phone call to Joel S. Engel of Bell Labs. 
2000, United States vs Microsoft Corp: Microsoft is ruled to have violated US antitrust law by keeping "an oppressive thumb" on its competitors. 
2010, Apple Inc. released first generation iPad, a tablet computer.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 4th

1979 Zulfikar Ali Bhutto is executed*
The former President of Pakistan had been deposed by a coup d'etat. He was hanged despite international calls to stop the execution.

*1975 Bill Gates and Paul Allen establish Microsoft*
Microsoft has developed into a multinational corporation, and it is the world's largest software maker by revenue.

*1969 Denton Cooley implants the first artificial heart*
The machine kept patient Haskell Karp alive for 65 hours. He died before a human heart could become available.
*
1968 Martin Luther King Jr. is assassinated   *
The civil rights activist was killed by James Earl Ray. Ray, a segregationist, received a 99-year prison sentence. He died in jail in 1998.

*1949 NATO is formed*
12 nations signed the North Atlantic Treaty to establish what is today one of the world's most important military alliances.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 4th *

1979 Heath Ledger
Australian actor, director

1979 Roberto Luongo
Canadian ice hockey player

1952 Gary Moore
Irish singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1928 Maya Angelou
American author, poet, actress, director

1875 Pierre Monteux
French conductor

*Deaths On This Day, April 4th *

2013 Roger Ebert
American journalist, critic, screenwriter

1984 Oleg Antonov
Soviet aircraft designer founded the Antonov Aircraft Company

1979 Zulfikar Ali Bhutto
Pakistani politician, 4th President of Pakistan

1968 Martin Luther King, Jr.
American minister, activist, Nobel Prize laureate

1929 Karl Benz
German engineer, businessman, founded Mercedes-Benz


----------



## Pam

4th April

1934 Yorkshireman Percy Shaw laid the first "cats' eyes" along the centre of the road at an accident black spot near Bradford.

1985 Royal Assent was given for the Bill to hand Hong Kong to China in 1997.

1997 The residents of Eigg, a small island off the west coast of Scotland, bought their island with help from an anonymous English millionairess, after an eight-month ownership battle.

2007 Fifteen British Royal Navy personnel from HMS Cornwall who had been held in Iran, were released by the Iranian President. In the course of events the Iranians claimed that the British forces had been sailing in Iranian waters.


----------



## moviequeen1

1818
 Congress decides on U.S. flag of 13 red&white stripes 20 stars
1949
11 countries including U.S. establish  the North Atlantic Treaty Org{NATO},a mutual defense pact aimed at containing the possible Soviet agression against Western Europe. The pact was signed in Washington,DC
1958
 Cheryl Crane, 14 yr old daughter of actress Lana Turner, stabs Turner's boyfriend, crime figure Johnny Stompanto in 'self defense'. It was later ruled a 'justified homicide'
1973
 World Trade Center, 110 stories tall at the time the world's tallest building opens in NYC. It was later destroyed during the 9/11 terrorist attacks
1975
 Microsoft co founded by Bill Gates and Paul Allen


----------



## moviequeen1

April 4th Birthdays:
1802
 Dorothea Dix- U.S pioneering nurse/ social activist who created the 1st U.S. mental asylums
1880
Georg von Trapp- Austrian WWI submarine commander,the inspiration for the character in "The Sound of Music
1922
 Elmer Bernstein-film composer "The Magnificent 7, To Kill a Mockingbird,The Age of Innocence'
1928
 Maya Angelou- author' I Know Why The Cage Bird Sings'
1932
 Clive Davis- U.S record producer/music industry exec 'Sony, Artisa,Columbia'
1956
 David E.Kelly- U.S. writer/ TV producer TV shows' Picket Fences,Chicago Hope'
1979
 Health Ledger- Australian actor ,'Broke Back Mountain,The Dark Knight'. He won best supp Oscar postmously for his role as the'Joker' 
Deaths:
1968
 Martin Luther King Jr- civil rights activist/clergyman killed in Memphis, Tenn 39
1983
 Gloria Swanson -actress 'Sunset Blvd,Airport, 84
2013
 Roger Ebert- U.S. film critic ,he won Pulitzer prize in 1975, only critic to win this award 70


----------



## Tommy

Pam said:


> 1934 Yorkshireman Percy Shaw laid the first "cats' eyes" along the centre of the road at an accident black spot near Bradford.


"cats' eyes"?  "accident black spot"?  I'm not familiar with these terms.  Help?!


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 5th

1998 The world's largest suspension bridge opens to traffic*
The Akashi Kaikyō Bridge in Japan features the world's longest central span, measuring 1991 meters (6532 feet).
*
1986 A bomb kills 3 people at the La Belle in West Berlin*
The attack on the nightclub, which was frequented by U.S. soldiers, was later blamed on the Libyan secret service. In retaliatory strikes, at least 15 people were killed in Libya.

*1955 Winston Churchill resigns as U.K. Prime Minister*
Churchill was instrumental in initiating the alliance between the U.K., the U.S., and the Soviet Union against Nazi Germany. His political career spanned half a century.

*1951 Ethel and Julius Rosenberg are sentenced to death*
The U.S. couple was accused of passing information about nuclear weapons on to the Soviet Union. It later emerged that Ethel was not involved in her husband's activities. Both were executed in 1953.

*1895 Oscar Wilde loses his criminal libel case triggered by accusations of homosexuality*
The Marquess of Queensbury had left his calling card in the Albemarle Club with the added inscription, “For Oscar Wilde posing Somdomite” (sic).


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 5th   *

1937 Colin Powell
American general, politician, 65th United States Secretary of State

1917 Robert Bloch
American author

1912 John Le Mesurier
English actor

1908 Bette Davis
American actress

1900 Spencer Tracy
American actor

*Deaths On This Day, April 5th *

1997 Allen Ginsberg
American poet

1994 Kurt Cobain
American singer-songwriter, guitarist 

1976 Howard Hughes
American engineer, director

1975 Chiang Kai-shek
Chinese military leader, politician, President of the Republic of China

1928 Roy Kilner
English cricketer


----------



## Pam

Tommy said:


> "cats' eyes"?  "accident black spot"?  I'm not familiar with these terms.  Help?!


 Cat's eyes are reflective road studs. Black spots are where road accidents frequently occur.


----------



## Pam

5th April

1843 Queen Victoria proclaimed Hong Kong a British crown colony.

1902 25 football fans were killed at Ibrox Park, Glasgow, when a stand collapsed during a Scotland / England international match. At least another 200 were injured.

1942 World War II: The Imperial Japanese Navy launched a carrier-based air attack on Colombo, Ceylon during the Indian Ocean Raid. The port was damaged, civilians were injured and the Royal Navy cruisers HMS Cornwall and HMS Dorsetshire were sunk south-west of the island.

1955 Sir Winston Churchill, the British leader who guided Great Britain through the crisis of World War II, retired as Prime Minister, aged 81, handing over to Anthony Eden.

1982 A British Task Force set sail from Southampton to recapture the Falkland Islands after the invasion by Argentina.


----------



## moviequeen1

1722
Jacob Roggeveen,Dutch navigator is 1st European to discover Easter Island in southeastern Pacific
1923
 Firestone&Tire Company begin producing inflatable tires
1955
 Winston Churchill,British leader who guided Great Britain and allies  through the crisis of WWII retires as Britain's Prime Minister. 
1993
 construction begins in Cleveland on the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame Museum


----------



## moviequeen1

April 5th Birthdays:
1856
 Booker T Washington- American education pioneer, 1st African-American to be on U.S.stamp
1900
 Spencer Tracy- actor 'Woman of the Year, Adam's Rib, Boy's Town,Captains Courageous' He became the 1st  to win back to back Best Actor Oscars for  'Courageous, Boy's Town The only other actor to do this is Tom Hanks in '93, '94
1916
 Gregory Peck-actor ' MacArthur,'The Boys From Brazil, To Kill a Mockingbird' he won Best actor Oscar as 'Atticus Finch' in Mockingbird'
1922
 Gale Storm-singer/actress 'I Hear You Knockin' TV show' My Little Margie'
1943
 Max Gail- actor, best known TV role 'Wojo' in police sitcom'Barney Miller'
Deaths:
1964
 Douglas MacArthur-  U.S. WWII General 84
1976
 Howard Hughes- businessman/aviator/reclusive billionaire 72
1992
 Sam Walton-buisnessman/founder of Walmart&Sam's Club 74
1994
 Kurt Cobain- 'grunge' rocker with band 'Nirvana' 27 {suicide}
2008
 Charlton Heston- actor' Will Penney, The Ten Commandments, Ben- Hur, Planet of the Apes
He won Best Actor Oscar for 'Ben-Hur' 84


----------



## Paco Dennis

The peak number of White Pelicans migrate through Missouri


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 6th

1994 The Rwandan genocide begins*
The assassination of Rwandan President, Juvénal Habyarimana, and Burundian President, Cyprien Ntaryamira, triggered a mass slaughter of ethnic Tutsis with up to 1 million victims.
*
1965 The first commercial communications satellite is launched*
Intelsat I, also known as Early Bird, facilitated the first live TV broadcast of a spacecraft splashdown when Gemini 6 landed in the Atlantic Ocean.

*1924 A team of aviators begins the first round-the-world flight in history*
Four aircraft left Seattle on a westbound route around the globe. 157 days later, two of them reached the same location.
*
1909 Robert Peary allegedly becomes the first person to reach the North Pole*
Peary's claim has never been verified and is widely contested. The first undisputed journey to the North Pole was the 1948 Soviet Sever-2 expedition.

*1896 The first modern Olympic Games are opened in Athens*
241 athletes from 14 countries took part in the First Olympiad. The event took place over 1500 years after the last ancient Olympic Games, which originated in Olympia in southwestern Greece.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 6th   *

1963 Rafael Correa
Ecuadorian politician, 54th President of Ecuador

1929 André Previn
German/American pianist, composer, conductor

1928 James Watson
American biologist, geneticist, Nobel Prize laureate

1926 Sergio Franchi
Italian/American singer, actor

1926 Ian Paisley
Irish minister, politician, 2nd First Minister of Northern Ireland

*Deaths On This Day, April 6th *

1992 Isaac Asimov 
American chemist, author

1971 Igor Stravinsky
Russian composer

1528 Albrecht Dürer
German painter, engraver, mathematician

1520 Raphael
Italian painter, architect

1199 Richard I of England


----------



## Pam

6th April

1843 English poet William Wordsworth was appointed Poet Laureate, a day before his 73rd birthday. He was born in Cockermouth, Cumberland (now in Cumbria). For almost 9 years he lived and wrote at Dove Cottage in Grasmere.

1913 Suffragettes increased their militant activities by cutting telephone lines and damaging post boxes.

1963 Britain and the USA signed the Polaris missile agreement. Polaris was a submarine launched, nuclear tipped weapon designed as a nuclear deterrent.

1974 Swedish pop group ABBA won the 19th annual Eurovision Song Contest in Brighton, Sussex, with 'Waterloo'. The Swedish version single was coupled with 'Honey, Honey', while the English version featured 'Watch Out' as the B-side.

1990 Married women in Britain became independent entities for income tax purposes for the first time, making them responsible for their own tax declarations. Their income was no longer assessed with that of their husbands.


----------



## moviequeen1

1808
businessman,John Jacob Astor incorporates American Fur Company
1889
George Eastman begins selling his Kodak flexible roll film for 1st time
1930
Hostess "Twinkies' were invented by bakery executive James Dewar
1980
The 3 M Company begins selling its 'Post It Notes' to U.S. consumers


----------



## moviequeen1

April 6th Birthdays:
1883
Walter Huston -actor 'Maltese Falcon, Treasure of Sierra Madre
1927
 Gerry Mulligan- saxophonist/orchestra leader
1929 
Andre Previn- German/American conductor/jazz pianist
1942
Barry Levinson-film director 'Diner,Rain Man, Good Morning, Vietnam,he won Best director Oscar for 'Rainman'
1960
John Pizzarelli- jazz vocalist/guitarist
Deaths:
1199
 Richard I The Lionhearted,King of England 1189-1199 41
1971
Igor Stravnisky- Russian composer 'The Rite of Spring, The Firebird 88
1992
 Isaac Asminov-Russian chemist/ sci-fi writer "I Robot' 72
1996
 Greer Garson-British actress 'Goodbye, Mr Chips{her film debut} Mrs Miniver. She won Best actress Oscar for Miniver 92
2010
 Corin Redgrave- British actor' Excalibure, A Man For All Seasons 70. His sisters are actresses Lynn&Vanessa
2017
 Don Rickles- comedian nick name'Mr Warmth' TV show 'CPO Sharkey' voiced' Mr. Potato Head' in Toy Story movie franchise


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 7th

1990 An arson attack on the passenger ferry, Scandinavian Star, kills 159*
Insurance fraud is today considered the most likely motive for the attack. According to a 2013 report, 9 crew members started the fire and sabotaged the fire crew's attempts to extinguish the blaze.
*
1969 The internet is born*
The Advanced Research Projects Agency (ARPA) awarded a contract to build a precursor of today's worldwide web to BBN Technologies. The date is widely considered the internet's symbolic birthday.
*
1948 The World Health Organization is established*
The WHO is a United Nations agency concerned with fighting disease and epidemics worldwide, building up national health services, and improving health education in its 194 member states.

*1827 The first friction match is sold*
English chemist John Walker produced and sold the first operable matches. They were soon banned in France and Germany because burning fragments would sometimes fall to the floor and start fires.
*
1724 Johann Sebastian Bach's St. John Passion is premiered*
The sacred oratorio is the oldest extant Passion by the German composer. The highly popular work is a dramatization of the final days of Jesus Christ, according to the Gospel of John.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 7th   *

1964 Russell Crowe
New Zealand/Australian actor, singer, producer

1954 Jackie Chan
Chinese actor, martial artist, director, producer, screenwriter

1939 Francis Ford Coppola
American director, producer, screenwriter

1920 Ravi Shankar
Indian/American sitar player, composer

1915 Billie Holiday
American singer-songwriter, actress
*
Deaths On This Day, April 7th *

1947 Henry Ford
American businessman founded the Ford Motor Company

1891 P. T. Barnum
American businessman founded Ringling Bros., Barnum & Bailey Circus

1804 Toussaint Louverture
Haitian general

1782 Taksin
Thai king

1614 El Greco
Greek painter, sculptor


----------



## moviequeen1

1805
explorers, Lewis&Clark leave Fort Mandan on the Missouri River to begin their journey to the Pacific Ocean
1827
 English chemist, John Walker invents wooden matches
1933
 The Cullen-Hanson Act goes into effect where the  sale of 'low alcohol beer' becomes legal known as 'National Beer Day'
1949
the original Broadway production of Rodgers/Hammerstein's musical' South Pacific at the Majestic Theatre in NYC runs  for 1,928 performances to rave reviews. Its based on James Mitcher's 'Tales of the Pacific." The story is about a U.S. nurse in WWII station  in the South Pacific who falls in love with a middle aged French plantation owner. It starred Mary Martin, Ezio Pinza, William Talbert. The show won 10 Tony awards,won all its acting categories,also won a Pulitizer Prize
1983
 the oldest human skeleton aged 80,000 yrs found in Egypt

1983
 the oldest human skeleton age 80,000 yrs old is found in Egypt


----------



## moviequeen1

April 7th Birthdays:
1770
William Wordsworth- British poet lauerate
1897
 Walter Winchell- U.S. newscaster/columnist
1908
 Percy Faith-Canadian pop&easy listening composer'Theme to Summer Place'
1928
 James Garner- actor' Murphy's Romance, Victor/ Victoria, Bret Maverick, his best known TV role 'Jim Rockford' in NBC detective show' The Rockford Files'
1939
 Francis Ford Coppola- film director "Apocalypse Now, The Godfather. He won Best Director Oscar for Godfather II
1964
 Russell Crowe- actor' Gladiators, A Beautiful Mind
Deaths:
1891
 PT Barnum- businessman/circus showman' Barnum&Bailey Circus' 80
1947
 Henry Ford- industrialist/ founder of Ford Motor Company 83
2009
 Dave Arnsen- game designer' Dungeons&Dragons 61
2012
 Mike Wallace- journalist/reporter on CBS magazine' 60 Minutes' 93, His son is journalist, Chris Wallace
2017
 Tim Pigott- Smith- British actor' Jewel in the Crown, King Charles III  70


----------



## Tish

*This day in History April 8th

2005 Over 4 million people pay their last respects to Pope John Paul II*
Karol Józef Wojtyła from Poland was an immensely popular Pope. He was succeeded by German Pope Benedict XVI, born Joseph Aloisius Ratzinger.
*
1977 The Clash release their debut album of the same name*
The British combo around lead vocalist Joe Strummer is considered one of the most influential early punk rock bands.
*
1959 One of the first modern programming languages is created*
The Common Business-Oriented Language or COBOL was primarily designed by a woman, Grace Hopper. Also known as Amazing Grace, she is regarded as one of the pioneers in the field.
*
1953 Jomo Kenyatta is sentenced to 7 years of hard labor*
Kenyatta led the Mau Mau movement against the British colonialists. He is considered to be Kenya's founding father and became the country's first President in 1964.
*
1904 France and the United Kingdom sign the Entente cordiale*
The treaty, which was initially designed to regulate the countries' colonial interests in Africa, later evolved into the Triple Entente to fight Germany in World War I.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 8th   *

1938 Kofi Annan
Ghanaian diplomat, 7th Secretary-General of the United Nations

1929 Jacques Brel
Belgian singer-songwriter, actor

1918 Betty Ford
American wife of Gerald R. Ford, 40th First Lady of the United States

1859 Edmund Husserl
Austrian mathematician, philosopher

1827 Ramón Emeterio Betances
Puerto Rican doctor, politician

*Deaths On This Day, April 8th *

2013 Margaret Thatcher
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1981 Omar Bradley
American general

1973 Pablo Picasso
Spanish painter, sculptor

1950 Vaslav Nijinsky
Russian dancer, choreographer

1857 Mangal Pandey
Indian freedom fighter


----------



## Pam

8th April

1093 The new Winchester Cathedral in Hampshire was dedicated. The Grade 1 listed cathedral is one of the largest cathedrals in England, with the longest nave and overall length of any Gothic cathedral in Europe.

1740 Naval battle during the War of Jenkins' Ear between the Spanish ship Princesa and a squadron of three British ships; HMS Kent, HMS Lenox and HMS Orford. The Spanish ship is chased down, captured and taken into service as HMS Princess. Robert Jenkins, owner of said ‘ear’, was a British Sea Captain whose ear was said to have been cut-off by Spanish Coast Guards who boarded and searched his ship ‘Rebecca’. 

1838 The day before his 32nd birthday, Isambard Kingdom Brunel’s 236 ft steamship Great Western sailed from Bristol on her maiden voyage to New York. The journey took 15 days, half the time of the fastest sailing ship. She became the first steamship to make regular Atlantic crossings.

1925 The Australian Government and the British Colonial Office offered low interest loans to encourage Britons to borrow the money to emigrate to Australia.

1946 The League of Nations held its last meeting in Geneva before dissolution. It was replaced by the United Nations (UN).


----------



## moviequeen1

1862
John D. Lynde patents aerosal dispenser
1869
 American Museum of Natural History opens in NYC
1969
 The 1st Major League Baseball game debut of a Canadian team,the Montreal Expos defeated NYMets 11-10 at Shea Stadium in NYC
1974
slugger, Hank Aaron of Atlanta Braves hits his 715th HR breaking Babe Ruth's record in Atlanta
2019
 a record 17ft invasive Burmese python pregnant with 73 eggs is finally captured in Fla's Big Cypress National Preserve


----------



## moviequeen1

April 8th Birthdays:
1850
William H.Welch- patologist, founder of Johns Hopkins Hosptial in Baltimore,MD
1896
 Yip Harburg- lyricist' Over the Rainbow, Its Only a Paper Moon'
1912
 Sonja Henie- Norweigan Olympic gold medal figure skater '28,'32','36
1923
 Edward Mulhare- Irish actor of stage/ TV ,he was Rex Harrison's understudy in original production of' My Fair Lady',took over in 1957-1960. His best known TV roles' Capt Daniel Gregg' in NBC sitcom'The Ghost and Mrs. Muir co starred with Hope Lange. 'Devon Miles' in NBC show'KNight Rider,co starred with David Hasselhoff, he played David's boss 
1938
 Kofi Annan- Ghanian diplomat,7th Sec General at United Nations '97-'06
 1955
 Barbara Kingslover- author' The Poisonwood Bible'
1966
 Robin Wright- actress 'Princess Bride' TV show' House of Cards'
Deaths:
1861
 Elisha Otis- U.S. founder of Otis Elevator Company 50
1973
 Pablo Picasso- Spanish painter 91
1981
 Omar Bradley- U.S. WWII General,1st Chairman of Joint Chief of Staff '49-'53 88
1990
 Ryan White- hemophillac AIDS sufferer 18
2013
 Margaret Thatcher- Britian's Prime Minister '79-'90 87{stroke}


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 9th

2005 Prince Charles marries Camilla Parker Bowles*
Charles was formerly married to Diana, Princess of Wales. His second marriage to Camilla made him the first member of the British Royal Family to have a civil wedding.
*
1967 The first Boeing 737 takes off on its maiden flight*
The short-to-medium range plane is the best-selling airplane in history.

*1952 The Bolivian National Revolution overthrows Hugo Ballivián's government*
The nationalist movement initiated radical reforms, including universal suffrage, the nationalization of tin mines, and the inclusion of previously marginalized ethnicities into national life.

*1940 Germany invades Denmark and Norway*
The rationale of Operation Weserübung was to secure access to Swedish iron ore. In Norway, a resistance group around Max Manus and Gunnar Sønsteby successfully sabotaged the German war effort.

*1860 The world's first recording of the human voice is created*
French inventor Édouard-Léon Scott de Martinville used his phonautograph, the earliest known sound recording device, to capture himself singing the French folk song “Au Clair de la lune”.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 9th   *

1975 Robbie Fowler
English footballer, manager

1971 Jacques Villeneuve
Canadian race car driver

1954 Iain Duncan Smith
Scottish captain, politician

1945 Steve Gadd
American drummer

1898 Paul Robeson
American singer, actor, activist

*Deaths On This Day, April 9th *

2011 Sidney Lumet
American director

2005 Andrea Dworkin
American activist, author

1976 Phil Ochs
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1959 Frank Lloyd Wright
American architect, designed the Price Tower, Fallingwater

1945 Dietrich Bonhoeffer
German pastor, theologian


----------



## Pam

9th April

1511 St John's College, Cambridge, founded by Lady Margaret Beaufort (mother of King Henry VII and paternal grandmother of King Henry VIII), received its charter.

1585 The expedition organised by Sir Walter Raleigh departed England for Roanoke Island (now in North Carolina) to establish a permanent English settlement. 

1747 The Scottish Jacobite Lord Lovat was beheaded on Tower Hill, London, for high treason. He was the last man to be executed in this way in Britain, in a form of execution which had been reserved for the nobility.

2002 The funeral of the Queen Mother was held at Westminster Abbey. 

2021 The death was announced of Prince Philip (aged 99), husband of Queen Elizabeth II for more than 70 years. He officially retired from royal duties in May 2020 after 22,219 solo engagements. The Duke was the longest-reigning consort in British history and had recently been treated at King Edward VII Hospital for a pre-existing heart condition and at St. Bartholomew’s Hospital for an infection.


----------



## moviequeen1

1872
Samuel R. Percy patents dried milk
1939
Marian Andersen,African American singer sang at the Lincoln Memorial  in front of 75,000 people and live radio audience of millions The Daughters of the American Revolution  refused to let her sing at Constitution Hall because of her skin color She was invited by Sec of Interior,Harold Ickes who said'genius draws no color line'
1973
 movie' Paper Moon' directed by Peter Bogdanovich is released. The movie stars Ryan O'Neal, his daughter Tatum,Madeline Kahn, John Hillerman. The story of a 30's con man who joins forces with  10 yr old 'Addie'. Tatum won Best supp actress Oscar,the youngest ever  age 10
1976
 movie' All The President's Men' directed by Alan Pakula is released. Its stars Robert Redford,Dustin Hoffman {playing Washington Post reporters, Bob Woodward, Carl Bernstein} Jason Robards, Hal Holbrook,Jane Alexander The story is how the WSP  reporters broke the 'Watergate scandal' wide open. Robards won best supp actor Oscar
1992
 Panama general/dictator,Manuel Noreiga is found guilty 8/10 drug &racketeering charges in U.S. Federal court


----------



## moviequeen1

April 9th Birthdays:
1889
Efrem Zimbalist-Russian composer/ violinist
1898
 Paul Robson- U.S. bass/baritone singer'Old Man River'/actor/civil rights activist 
1926
 Hugh Hefner- magazine publisher'Playboy
1939
 Michael Learned- actress best known TV role 'Olivia Walton on show'The Waltons'
1954
 Dennis Quaid- actor' The Right Stuff, Big Easy'
Deaths:
1959
 Frank Lloyd Wright- U.S. architect 89
1976
 Phil Ochs- anti war folk singer 35{suicide}
1988
 Brook Benton -soul singer' A Rainy Night in Georgia,Its Just a Matter of Time' 56
2011
 Sidney Lumet- film director The Pawnbroker, Dog Day Afternoon,Fail Safe He won an honorary Oscar for Life time Achievement in'05  86
2021
Prince Phillip/Duke of Edinburgh,Queen Eliz II's husband 99


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 10th

2010 The President of Poland, Lech Kaczyński, dies in a plane crash*
Several high-ranking officials, senior members of the Polish clergy, as well as relatives of the Katyn massacre victims were killed. The accident was blamed on pilot error and bad weather.
*
2001 Mercy killings become legal in the Netherlands*
In a controversial decision, the Dutch senate approved a bill legalizing euthanasia for patients with an unbearable, terminal illness.

*1998 Negotiators in Northern Ireland reach a historic peace deal*
The Good Friday Agreement ended 30 years of violent conflict about Northern Ireland's constitutional status (“The Troubles”).

*1970 The Beatles break up as Paul McCartney leaves the band*
In their ten years of existence, the British rock group became one of the most successful bands of all time, selling over a billion albums, according to EMI. McCartney's announcement came a week before the release of his debut solo album, the starting point of a successful solo career.

*1815 Mount Tambora explodes in one of the largest volcanic eruptions in recorded history*
At least 71,000 people were killed by the eruption. The explosion was heard up to 2000 km (1200 mi) away.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 10th    *

1987 Hayley Westenra
New Zealand soprano

1951 David Helvarg
American journalist, activist

1932 Omar Sharif
Egyptian actor

1847 Joseph Pulitzer
Hungarian/American politician, journalist, publisher, founded Pulitzer, Inc.

1778 William Hazlitt
English critic, painter

*Deaths On This Day, April 10th *

1966 Evelyn Waugh
English author, journalist

1965 Linda Darnell
American actress

1955 Pierre Teilhard de Chardin
French/American priest, paleontologist, philosopher

1931 Kahlil Gibran
Lebanese/American poet

1919 Emiliano Zapata
Mexican general


----------



## Pam

10th April

1606 The Charter of the Virginia Company of London with the purpose of establishing colonial settlements in North America. Such a venture allowed the Crown to reap the benefits of colonization—natural resources, new markets for English goods, leverage against the Spanish—without bearing the costs. 

1633 Bananas went on display in Thomas Johnson's shop window in London. This was the first time the fruit had been seen in Britain.

1710 The Copyright Act, known as The Statute of Anne, came into effect in Britain. It allowed authors to hold exclusive rights to their work for up to 50 years after their death. The restrictions were enforced by the Stationers' Company, a guild of printers given the exclusive power to print and the responsibility to censor literary works. 

1858 The 14.5 tonne bell, 'Big Ben', was cast in Stockton-on-Tees by Warner's of Cripplegate. However the bell cracked during testing. It was recast into the 13.76 tonne bell by Whitechapel Bell Foundry and is still in use today. It is the largest of the five bells in the clock tower of the Palace of Westminster (Houses of Parliament). 

1912 The British built luxury liner Titanic set sail on its maiden and only voyage, from Berth 44, White Star Line dock, Southampton, bound for New York.  

2021 Rachael Blackmore made sporting history by becoming the first female jockey to win the Grand National, with victory on Minella Times at Aintree.


----------



## moviequeen1

1790
U.S. patent system forms
1899
inventor, William Hunt in NYC patents safety pin,sold the rights for $400
1866
ASPCA-American Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Animals is established
1953
 horror movie' The House of Wax' is released directed byAndre de Toth  starred Vincent Price, Phyliss Kirk,Frank Lovejoy. Its the 1st movie to be shot in color and using steroscopic 3-D film process. 
1970
Paul McCartney officially announced the split of The Beatles
2018
 CEO of Facebook,Mark Zuckenberg begins his testimony in front of U.S. Congress about data use&security


----------



## moviequeen1

April 10th Birthdays:
1915
 Harry Morgan- actor TV shows' December Bride, Dragnet, 'M*A*S*H' played 'Col Potter
1921
 Chuck Connors- actor TV show' The Rifleman co starred with Johnny Crawford
1929
 Max Von Syndow- Swedish character actor"Hawaii,The Exorcist,Dune, Game of Thrones'
1930
Omar Sharif- Egyptian actor' Dr Zhivago,Lawrence of Arabia
1988
 Hayley Joel Osmet- actor' The Sixth Sense, Second Hand Lions,Pay It Forward
deaths:
1962
 Stuart Sutcliffe- Scottish rocker the orignal bassist for The Beatles- 21{brain hemorrage}
1991
 Natalie Schafer- actress, best known TV role' Mrs Lovey Howell" on TV show' Gilligan's Island' 90
1999
Jean Vander Pyl- voice actress in animated cartoons The Jetsons, The Flintstones 79
2010
Dixie Carter- actress soap opera' The Edge of Night' best known TV role 'Julia Sugarbaker' in TV show' Designing Women' 70 married to actor Hal Holbrooke


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 11th

2006 President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announces that Iran has enriched uranium*
The Iranian nuclear program has become a source of great controversy. Several countries, some of them possessing nuclear weapons themselves, accuse Tehran of developing an Iranian atom bomb.

*2006 Mafia boss Bernardo Provenzano is arrested*
Provenzano was one of Cosa Nostra's central figures. The mafioso was arrested near Corleone, Sicily after 40 years on the run.

*1979 Uganda's dictator Idi Amin is overthrown*
The despot's 8-year rule was characterized by extensive human rights abuse and repression. According to estimates, hundreds of thousands were killed as a result of his actions.

*1972 The first episode of I'm sorry I haven't a clue is aired*
The BBC's classic comedy show, which was chaired by Humphrey Lyttelton until his death in 2008, is one of the longest-running British radio shows of all time.

*1961 The trial of Adolf Eichmann begins*
The ex-Nazi was one of the main organizers of the Holocaust, in which millions of people were slaughtered. He was hanged for war crimes in 1962.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 11th   *

1987 Joss Stone
English singer-songwriter, actress

1960 Jeremy Clarkson
English journalist

1913 Oleg Cassini
French/American fashion designer

1893 Dean Acheson
American lawyer, politician, 51st United States Secretary of State

1722 Christopher Smart
English actor, playwright, poet

*Deaths On This Day, April 11th *

2013 Maria Tallchief
American ballerina

2007 Kurt Vonnegut
American author

1987 Primo Levi
Italian chemist, author

1985 Enver Hoxha
Albanian politician, Prime Minister of Albania

1983 Dolores del Río
Mexican actress


----------



## Pam

11th April

1855 Britain's first pillar boxes were put up in London. There were six of them, all painted green. 

1951 The Stone of Scone, (the stone upon which Scottish monarchs were traditionally crowned) was found on the site of the altar of Arbroath Abbey in Angus. It had been stolen from Westminster Abbey 107 days earlier by Scottish nationalists who wanted it returned to Scotland. In 1996, in a symbolic response to growing dissatisfaction among Scots, the Conservative Government decided that the Stone should be kept in Edinburgh Castle when not in use at coronations.

1957 Britain agreed to Singapore self rule, to come into effect in 1958.

1987 The London Agreement was secretly signed between Israeli Foreign Affairs Minister Shimon Peres and King Hussein of Jordan. The agreement outlined the framework for an international peace conference hosted by the United Nations, and whose purpose was 'the peaceful solution of the Arab-Israeli conflict.'


----------



## moviequeen1

1890
Ellis Island,NY is designated as a immigration station
1900
The 1st modern sybmarine designed&built by John Phillip Holland is bought by U.S. Navy
1950
Prince Rainier III becomes ruler of Monaco until his death in 2005
1955
movie' Marty' directed by Debert Mann is released,story of a lonely Bronx,NY butcher who unexpectedly falls in love. The movie stars Ernest Borgnine,Betsy Blair, Joe Mantell.The movie won 4 Oscars, picture, director, actor{Borgnine}, adapted screenplay
1961
 trial of Nazi war criminal Adolf Eichmann begins in Egypt
1976
 Steve Wozniak,co founder of Apple creates Apple 1 computer
2019
 Julian Assange, founder of Wikileaks is forcibly removed in the Ecuadorian Embassy in London by police.He is arrested on his failure to appear in court on U.S. extradiction charges


----------



## moviequeen1

April 11th Birthdays:
1913
 Oleg Cassini- fashion designer
1932
 Joel Grey- actor/singer on Broadway/movies "Caberet,Remo Williams
1947
 Peter Reigert- actor' Animal House,Crossing Delancy'
1987
 Joss Stone-British singer/songwriter'The Soul Sessions
Deaths:
1906
James Anthony Bailey- businessman/circus ringmaster{Barnum&Bailey Circus} 58
1981
 Ernest Caldwell- novelist' Tobacco Road,God's Little Acre' 83
2006
June Pointer- r&b singer in group'Pointer Sisters' "He's So Shy', Jump{For My Love}  52{cancer}
2017
J.Geils- rock guitarist with J.Geils Band "Centerfold' 71


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 12th

1988 The Last Emperor receives nine Academy Awards*
Bernardo Bertolucci's biopic about Puyi, the last Emperor of China, was the first film to be awarded all the Oscars it was nominated for.

*1981 The Space Shuttle blasts off into space for the first time*
Two astronauts took off for Space Shuttle Columbia's first orbital test flight.

*1961 Yuri Gagarin becomes the first human in space*
The Soviet Cosmonaut orbited the Earth aboard the Vostok-3KA spacecraft (Vostok 1 mission). The first human spaceflight took 108 minutes from launch to landing.
*
1937 The first aircraft jet engine is successfully tested*
Sir Frank Whittle invented and tested the engine, only a few months before German engineer Hans von Ohain ran his jet engine, which was to power the first-ever all-jet aircraft.
*
1861 The American Civil War begins*
The bombardment of Fort Sumter near Charleston, South Carolina marked the beginning of hostilities. The conflict was sparked by deepening economic, social, and political differences between the southern and northern states, which were most palpably embodied by the dispute about the legitimacy of slavery. The southern (pro-slavery) states, surrendered in 1865, ending the war.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, April 12th   *

1947 David Letterman
American comedian, talk show host

1947 Tom Clancy
American author

1940 Herbie Hancock
American pianist, composer, bandleader

1871 Ioannis Metaxas
Greek general, politician, 130th Prime Minister of Greece

1823 Alexander Ostrovsky
Russian playwright

*Deaths On This Day, April 12th *

1989 Sugar Ray Robinson
American boxer

1981 Joe Louis
American boxer

1975 Josephine Baker
American/French actress, singer, dancer

1945 Franklin D. Roosevelt
American politician, 32nd President of the United States

1555 Joanna of Castile


----------



## Pam

12th April

1606 The Union Flag became the official flag of Britain. It combined the flags of St. George (England) and St. Andrew (Scotland). As Wales was not a Kingdom but a Principality it could not be included on the flag. In 1801 the cross of St. Patrick (Ireland) was incorporated to create the flag that has been flown ever since. 

1838 English settlers in South Africa defeated the Zulus at the Battle of Tugela. The settlers had guns whereas the Zulus only had spears

1902 In South Africa, Boer leaders met the British commander Lord Kitchener to discuss peace proposals to end the Boer War.

1935 The first flight of the Bristol Blenheim, a British light bomber aircraft designed and built by the Bristol Aeroplane Company that was used extensively in the early days of the Second World War. BAC went on to become a founding component of the nationalised British Aerospace, now BAE Systems.

1954 American, Bill Haley recorded 'Rock Around The Clock'. It was first record to sell a million copies in Britain.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 13th

1997 Tiger Woods becomes the youngest ever golfer to win the Masters Tournament*
The then 21-year old sportsman was also the first person of African heritage to win a major golf title. Tiger Woods is considered one of the most successful golfers of all time.
*
1970 An oxygen tank explodes on Apollo 13, leaving the spacecraft crippled*
The emergency prompted Jack Swigert's famous quote “Houston, we've had a problem”. The crew managed to return to Earth safely.

*1970 Mikis Theodorakis is freed*
The Greek composer and politician were interned in the concentration camp of Oropos by the right-wing military junta. The solidarity movement demanding his release included Dmitri Shostakovich, Leonard Bernstein, and Harry Belafonte.
*
1960 The world's first satellite navigation system is launched*
Transit 1B was primarily used by the U.S. Navy to update the navigation systems aboard their Polaris submarines.
*
1919 British troops massacred around 400 unarmed civilians in India*
Brigadier-General Reginald Dyer ordered his men to shoot into the crowd, in his own words “to punish the Indians for disobedience.” The Indian independence movement grew considerably after the Amritsar massacre.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 13th   *

1963 Garry Kasparov
Russian chess player

1949 Christopher Hitchens
English/American journalist, author

1924 Stanley Donen
American director, choreographer

1906 Samuel Beckett
Irish/French author, playwright, director, Nobel Prize laureate

1743 Thomas Jefferson
American politician, 3rd President of the United States

*Deaths On This Day, April 13th *

2009 Harry Kalas
American sportscaster

1954 Angus Lewis Macdonald
Canadian politician

1938 Grey Owl
English/Canadian environmentalist, author

1882 Bruno Bauer
German historian, philosopher

1868 Tewodros II
of Ethiopia


----------



## Pam

13th April

1668 The appointment of the first Poet Laureate - John Dryden.

1742 George Frideric Handel's oratorio Messiah made its world-premiere, in Dublin, Ireland.

1829 The British Parliament passed the Catholic Emancipation Act, lifting restrictions imposed on Catholics at the time of Henry VIII.

2014 New research defined Britishness as the monarchy, the BBC and pubs, with William Shakespeare, the House of Commons and our weather topping the list. The British Social Attitudes survey found that a third of people were very proud to be British, compared with 43 per cent a decade previously.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 14th

2003 The Human Genome Project is completed*
The project dedicated to mapping the genes of the human genome was started in October 1990.

*1988 The Soviet Union agrees to withdraw from Afghanistan*
Soviet troops had invaded the country in 1979 to support the communist rulers. They were defeated primarily by the Mujahideen, who were groups of militant Islamists sponsored by the CIA.

*1986 The heaviest hailstones ever recorded hit Bangladesh*
The lumps of ice weighed about 1 kg (2.2 lb). A total of 92 people reportedly died as a result.

*1912 Doomed passenger liner RMS Titanic hits an iceberg in the North Atlantic*
The subsequent sinking of the world's largest ocean liner of the time resulted in more than 1500 deaths. It was one of the worst peacetime maritime disasters in history.

*1865 U.S. President Abraham Lincoln is shot*
The assassin, John Wilkes Booth, wanted to revive the Confederate cause, mere days after their surrender to the Union Army, bringing the American Civil War to an end. Lincoln died the next day.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 14th   *

1977 Sarah Michelle Gellar
American actress, producer

1904 John Gielgud
English actor, director, producer

1892 V. Gordon Childe
Australian archaeologist, philologist

1891 B. R. Ambedkar
Indian jurist, politician

1629 Christiaan Huygens
Dutch mathematician, astronomer, physicist

*Deaths On This Day, April 14th *

1964 Rachel Carson
American biologist, author

1950 Ramana Maharshi
Indian philosopher

1935 Amalie Emmy Noether
German mathematician

1925 John Singer Sargent
American painter

1759 George Frideric Handel
German/English composer


----------



## Pam

14th April

1536 Henry VIII dissolved the 'Reformation Parliament'.

1931 The Ministry of Transport issued the first Highway Code, a set of guidelines and rules for drivers.

1950 Comic strip hero Dan Dare, the pilot of a space ship, made his first appearance in the first edition of the comic, the Eagle. The comic merged with Lion comic in 1969. All 900,000 copies of the first issue were sold. Its founders were Mancunian Frank Hampson and an Oxford-educated vicar Marcus Morris.

1971 Culzean Castle, in South Ayrshire achieved a 'Category A' listing (i.e. a building of national or international importance). The Marquess of Ailsa gave Culzean Castle and its surrounding gardens and woodland to the National Trust for Scotland. He asked that part of the Castle be offered to General Eisenhower, as a thank you from the Scottish people for commanding the allied forces in the battle for Europe. 

1983 The first cordless telephone, capable of operating up to 600 feet from base, was introduced. It was made by Fidelity and British Telecom and sold for £170.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 15th

1994 The World Trade Organization is founded*
The WTO coordinates and strives to liberalize international trade. It has been criticized for ignoring and escalating the negative social and environmental side-effects of globalization.
*
1989 A small group of students initiates a pro-democracy protest on Tiananmen Square in Beijing*
The death of reformer Hu Yaobang triggered the demonstrations, which grew in size and were brutally dispersed in the Tiananmen Square Massacre on June 4.
*
1986 The United States launches retaliatory airstrikes against Libya*
Around 40 Libyans died in Operation El Dorado Canyon, including an infant girl. The attack was the United States' response to the bombing of a Berlin discotheque on April 5, in which 3 people had died.
*
1945 The German concentration camp Bergen-Belsen is liberated*
British and Canadian troops found about 53,000 prisoners inside the camp. Tens of thousands died before and after the liberation.
*
1935 The Eastman Kodak Company launches Kodachrome*
The photographic film was one of the most popular media used by professional and hobby photographers around the world. The product was discontinued in 2009 because of the advent of digital photography.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 15th   *

1894 Nikita Khrushchev
Soviet politician, 7th Premier of the Soviet Union

1858 Émile Durkheim
French sociologist

1843 Henry James
American/English author

1832 Wilhelm Busch
German poet, painter, illustrator

1452 Leonardo da Vinci
Italian painter, sculptor, architect

*Deaths On This Day, April 15th *

1998 Pol Pot
Cambodian politician, 29th Prime Minister of Cambodia

1990 Greta Garbo
Swedish actress

1980 Jean-Paul Sartre
French philosopher, writer

1889 Father Damien
Flemish missionary, priest

1865 Abraham Lincoln
American lawyer, politician, 16th President of the United States


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 16th

2012 The trial of Anders Behring Breivik begins in Oslo*
The right-wing extremist had killed 77 people, mostly teenagers, in Oslo with a car bomb and at a youth camp on Utøya island. After doubts about his mental health emerged before the trial, he was sentenced to 21 years in prison.

*2003 Ten new member states are admitted to the European Union*
The Treaty of Accession admitted countries including Poland, Cyprus, and the Czech Republic to the EU. Its original title contains 99 words.

*1964 The Rolling Stones release their debut album*
The album The Rolling Stones, released in the United States with the added title “England's Newest Hit Makers”, topped the UK charts for twelve weeks.
*
1917 Vladimir Lenin returns to Russia from exile*
The communist revolutionary became the leader of the Russian Soviet Federative Socialist Republic (SFSR) later that year. From 1922, he was the first Premier of the Soviet Union.

*1912 Harriet Quimby flies across the English Channel*
The U.S. aviator was the first woman who achieved this feat. She died at the age of 37 when her plane crashed in Massachusetts.


----------



## Tish

* Births On This Day, April 16th  *

1939 Dusty Springfield
English singer, producer

1927 Pope Benedict XVI
1918 Spike Milligan
Indian/Irish actor, singer, screenwriter, author

1896 Tristan Tzara
Romanian/French poet, critic

1889 Charlie Chaplin
English actor, director, producer, screenwriter, composer
*
Deaths On This Day, April 16th *

1958 Rosalind Franklin
English scientist

1879 Bernadette Soubirous
French mystic, saint

1859 Alexis de Tocqueville
French historian, scientist

1850 Marie Tussaud
French sculptor founded Madame Tussauds Wax Museum

1828 Francisco Goya
Spanish painter


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 17th

1986 The world's longest war ends without a single shot having been fired*
The state of war between the Netherlands and the Isles of Scilly had been extended for a total of 335 years by the lack of a peace treaty. Some historians doubt that war had ever been declared.
*
1978 Mir Akbar Khyber's assassination triggers a communist coup in Afghanistan*
The Communists introduced a series of reforms, such as equal rights for women and universal education. These achievements were undone soon after by the outbreak of several wars.
*
1975 Phnom Penh falls to the Khmer Rouge*
The regime under “Brother number 1” Pol Pot tortured and killed several million people. Amongst the communists' perceived enemies were intellectuals, anyone with a connection to the former government, and several ethnic minorities.

*1961 A CIA-sponsored paramilitary group attempts to invade Cuba*
The Bay of Pigs invasion was a failed attempt to overthrow the Cuban government. The United States government had ordered the CIA to plan Fidel Castro's overthrow.

*1521 Martin Luther faces charges for his revolutionary religious writings*
The German monk was a leading figure in the Protestant Reformation. As a result of the hearing before the Diet of Worms, he was excommunicated and declared an outlaw.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 17th   *

1974 Victoria Beckham
English singer, actress

1972 Muttiah Muralitharan
Sri Lankan cricketer

1966 Vikram
Indian actor, singer, producer

1964 Maynard James Keenan
American singer-songwriter, producer

1734 Taksin
Thai king

*Deaths On This Day, April 17th *

2014 Gabriel García Márquez
Colombian author, journalist, Nobel Prize laureate

2014 Karpal Singh
Malaysian politician

1988 Louise Nevelson
American sculptor

1790 Benjamin Franklin
American politician, scientist, publisher, 6th President of Pennsylvania

1680 Kateri Tekakwitha
American saint


----------



## Tish

*This day in History. April 18th

1956 Rainier III marries Grace Kelly*
The wedding celebrations for the Prince of Monaco and the glamorous U.S. actress were broadcast around the world and enthused the population of war-torn Europe.

*1951 The European Coal and Steel Community, a precursor of the European Union, is established*
The Treaty of Paris was signed by France, West Germany, Italy, Belgium, Luxembourg, and the Netherlands.
*
1949 Ireland becomes an independent republic*
Six counties in the northern part of the island remained in the Commonwealth, leading to a decades-long ethnic-nationalist conflict that culminated in The Troubles.

*1906 A massive earthquake destroys San Francisco*
About 3000 people died in the disaster. Over 80 percent of the city was destroyed by the quake and resulting fires.

*1506 Construction of the current St. Peter's Basilica begins*
St. Peter's in Vatican City is one of the world's most important Catholic sites.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 18th   *

1973 Haile Gebrselassie
Ethiopian runner

1971 David Tennant
Scottish actor

1964 Niall Ferguson
Scottish historian

1902 Menachem Mendel Schneerson
Russian/French rabbi

1882 Leopold Stokowski
Polish/English conductor

*Deaths On This Day, April 18th *

2012 Dick Clark
American television host, producer, founded Productions

2002 Thor Heyerdahl
Norwegian explorer

1964 Ben Hecht
American screenwriter, director, producer

1955 Albert Einstein
German/American physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

1943 Isoroku Yamamoto
Japanese Admiral


----------



## Pam

18th April

1881 The Natural History Museum in London was opened.

1912 The Cunard liner RMS Carpathia brought 705 survivors to New York from the RMS Titanic that had sunk on on 15th April 1912 after colliding with an iceberg during her maiden voyage from Southampton. 

1949 The first 'Bob-a-Job week' began when 440,000 British Scouts started a nationwide campaign to raise the £22,000 needed to cover the deficits of the Scout movement. In the first year £60,000 was raised. The variety of jobs undertaken included a 13 year old who spent four hours cleaning the silver at 10 Downing Street.

1980 Rhodesia became Zimbabwe at midnight and independent from Britain. Canaan Banana was the President and Robert Mugabe the Prime Minister. 

1988 In the House of Commons, the 16th-century symbol of the Speaker’s authority, the Mace, was damaged by Ron Brown, Labour MP for Leith, when he flung it to the floor during a debate. It was described by his own supporters as ‘a childish stunt’ and led to his 20 day suspension.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 19th

1995 168 die in the Oklahoma City bombing*
Timothy McVeigh, the mastermind behind the attack, was executed on June 11, 2001. The motives for the bombing, which also killed 19 babies and children, remain somewhat unclear.
*
1987 The first installment of The Simpsons is aired*
The hugely popular animated sitcom debuted on the Tracey Ullman Show in the form of one-minute shorts.

*1971 The Soviet Union launches the world's first manned space station*
Salyut 1 was 23 meters long and offered 100 cubic meters of pressurized space.
*
1919 Leslie Irvin makes the world's first free-fall parachute jump*
The jump was executed to test a new kind of parachute, which was also the first featuring a ripcord. The Hollywood stuntman broke a leg on landing.

*1775 The American Revolutionary War begins*
The Battles of Lexington and Concord marked the beginning of the armed conflict between the Kingdom of Great Britain and the 13 colonies of British North America. The war resulted in U.S. independence.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 19th   *

1987 Maria Sharapova
Russian tennis player

1978 James Franco
American actor, director, producer, screenwriter

1952 Alexis Argüello
Nicaraguan boxer, politician

1937 Joseph Estrada
Filipino actor, producer, politician, 13th President of the Philippines

1933 Jayne Mansfield
American model, actress, singer

*Deaths On This Day, April 19th *

2004 John Maynard Smith
English biologist

1967 Konrad Adenauer
German politician, Chancellor of West Germany

1914 Charles Sanders Peirce
American philosopher, mathematician, scientist

1882 Charles Darwin
English scientist, theorist

1824 Lord Byron
English poet


----------



## Pam

19th April

1587 The English naval commander Sir Francis Drake sailed a small number of ships into Cadiz Harbour and sank most of the Spanish fleet. The incident became known as 'singeing the King of Spain's beard'.

1770 Explorer Captain James Cook sighted the eastern coast of what is now Australia.

1880 The Times war correspondent telephoned a report of the Battle of Ahmed Khel (part of the Second Afghan War). It was the first time that news had been sent from a field of battle in this manner.

1928 The 125th and final section of the Oxford English Dictionary was published.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 20th

2010 The Deepwater Horizon oil rig explodes*
The explosion of the British Petroleum (BP) platform operated by Transocean killed 11 workers and led to the largest accidental marine oil spill in history.
*
1999 15 die in the Columbine High School massacre*
A further 24 victims were injured when two teenagers opened fire on students and teachers in the high school south of Denver.
*
1978 Soviet air defense shoots down Korean Air Lines Flight 902*
The Boeing 707's crew had miscalculated their route, taking them into Soviet airspace at the height of the Cold War. The jet made an emergency landing on a frozen lake. Two passengers were killed in the incident.
*
1951 A human organ is surgically replaced for the first time*
Romanian surgeon Dan Gavriliu used a section of the stomach to bypass the esophagus.

*1902 Pierre and Marie Curie discover the radioactive element radium*
In 1903, the French couple received the Nobel Prize in Physics for their pioneering research.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 20th   *

1969 Felix Baumgartner
Austrian skydiver

1939 Gro Harlem Brundtland
Norwegian physician, politician, 22nd Prime Minister of Norway

1893 Joan Miró
Spanish painter

1889 Adolf Hitler
Austrian/German politician, Chancellor of Germany

1808 Napoleon III
French politician, 1st President of France

*Deaths On This Day, April 20th *

1993 Cantinflas
Mexican actor, screenwriter, producer

1991 Don Siegel
American film director

1991 Steve Marriott
English singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer, actor

1918 Karl Ferdinand Braun
German/American physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

1521 Zhengde Emperor
of China


----------



## Pam

20th April

1653 Oliver Cromwell dissolved the Rump Parliament. It had followed the Long Parliament that had governed during the Civil War.

1657 The Spanish Fleet was destroyed in the Battle at Santa Cruz by an English Fleet commanded by Admiral Blake. 

1689 The siege of Londonderry began when supporters of James II attacked the city. The population nearly starved to death before the siege was raised on 30th July.

1819...the exclusive Burlington Arcade opens in London. Lord George Cavendish, Earl of Burlington, commissioned Samuel Ware to build Burlington Arcade as a safe place for his wife and other genteel folk to shop. It is still patrolled by its own private police force, known as the Burlington Beadles. Dressed in top hats and frock-coats, they ensure the atmosphere of the arcade is not spoiled by intrusions such as whistling or singing. They are the world's oldest and smallest private police force. Incredibly, they are still in existence today. Drawn from retired members of his former army regiment, the 10th Royal Hussars, the original Beadles were veterans of the Battle of Waterloo.

1989 Scientists said that the Earth had narrowly missed being struck by a passing asteroid weighing 400 million tons.

2016 The Queen visited the Royal Mail Windsor delivery office to mark the 500th anniversary of the postal service.


----------



## Tish

*This day  in History, April 21st

1992 The first exoplanets are discovered*
Polish astronomer Aleksander Wolszczan announced that he found two planets orbiting the pulsar PSR 1257+12.
*
1967 Dictator Georgios Papadopoulos assumes power in Greece*
During his six-year reign, thousands of political opponents were incarcerated and tortured.

*1934 The Surgeon's photo, allegedly showing the Loch Ness Monster, is published in the Daily Mail*
In reality, the famous image depicts a toy submarine with a head and neck made of wood putty.

*1918 The Red Baron is killed*
Manfred von Richthofen was a legendary German fighter pilot. He earned his renown and nickname by achieving 80 air combat victories in World War I. He was shot down and killed during combat at the age of 25.

*1509 Henry VIII is crowned King of England*
In popular culture, the monarch is known mainly for his six marriages, two of which ended with the wife's execution.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 21st   *

1959 Robert Smith
English singer-songwriter, guitarist

1947 Iggy Pop
American singer-songwriter, producer, actor

1926 Elizabeth II
of The United Kingdom

1864 Max Weber
German economist, sociologist

1838 John Muir
Scottish/American environmentalist, author

*Deaths On This Day, April 21st *

2016 Prince
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer, actor

2003 Nina Simone
American singer-songwriter, pianist

1946 John Maynard Keynes
English economist

1910 Mark Twain
American author

1736 Prince Eugene of Savoy


----------



## Pam

21st April

1689 William III and Mary II were crowned joint king and queen of England, Scotland and Ireland.

1828 Lexicographer Noah Webster compiled a two volume work entitled 'The American dictionary of the English language'. It was the first attempt to standardize the the American language and distinguish it from the English of the British.

1916 Roger Casement, the Irish-born British consular official, landed in Ireland from a German submarine prepared to lead the Sinn Fein rebellion, but was arrested as the ‘Easter Uprising’ took place. The rebellion against the British in Dublin reached its worst level as Irish republicans took over sections of the city, while a Royal Navy gunboat bombarded them from the River Liffey.

1926 Queen Elizabeth II was born. On 23rd Janury 2015, (following the death of Saudi Arabia's King Abdullah bin Abdulaziz), the Queen became the oldest reigning monarch in the world and on 21st April 2016 she became the first 90 year old head of state of the UK and 15 other Commonwealth realms.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 22nd

1997 The Japanese embassy hostage crisis ends after 126 days*
The hero status of the Peruvian troops involved in the successful raid was later called into question when evidence of summary executions of captured insurgents emerged.
*
1992 A series of massive explosions destroy parts of Guadalajara*
The disaster in the downtown district of Analco occurred after gasoline had leaked into the sewer system. At least 206 people died, nearly 500 were injured, and about 15,000 were left homeless.
*
1977 Optical fiber is used for telephone transmissions for the first time*
Fiber-optic technology allows sending information over long distances by means of light pulses. It has played an important role in the development of modern-day global communications.
*
1945 Adolf Hitler admits defeat*
The German dictator announced in the underground Führerbunker that he plans to commit suicide after learning that Soviet forces had entered Berlin.

*1906 The 1906 Olympic Games begin in Athens*
While they meet in practice was the second Olympic Games of the modern era, it is not recognized as such by the International Olympic Committee.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 22nd   *

1916 Yehudi Menuhin
American/Swiss violinist, conductor

1899 Vladimir Nabokov
Russian/American author

1891 Nicola Sacco
Italian/American criminal

1870 Vladimir Lenin
Russian politician

1724 Immanuel Kant
Russian/German philosopher

*Deaths On This Day, April 22nd *

1999 Munir Ahmad Khan
Austrian/Pakistani scientist, engineer

1994 Richard Nixon
American politician, 37th President of the United States

1986 Mircea Eliade
Romanian historian, author

1983 Earl Hines
American pianist

1616 Miguel de Cervantes
Spanish author


----------



## Pam

22nd April

1662 King Charles II granted a charter to the Royal Society of London, which became an important centre of scientific activity in England.

1778...late at night, the American Navy attack Whitehaven, Cumbria during the American War of Independence. Marines led by John Paul Jones row ashore, take the fort and the 'strategically vital' quayside pub (drinking it dry), before setting fire to ships in the harbour. Damage to the town is limited.

1834 The South Atlantic island of St Helena was declared a British crown colony.

1838 The British steamer Sirius became the first steamship to cross the Atlantic Ocean from England to New York. The voyage took 18 days and 10 hours.

1964 British businessman Greville Wynne, imprisoned by the Russians for spying, was swapped for the Russian spy Gordon Lonsdale, who was jailed by the British for his role in an espionage ring in 1961.

1969 British yachtsman Robin Knox-Johnston sailed into Falmouth Harbour, completing the first non-stop solo voyage around the world. He was at sea for 312 days. His yacht was named Suhaili which means "good wind".

1972 Sylvia Cook and John Fairfax became the first people to row across the Pacific Ocean. They arrived in Australia in their boat Britannia after being at sea for 362 days.


----------



## moviequeen1

1823
RJ Tyers patents  roller skates
1915
 The 1st military use of poison gas-chlorine was used by Germany in WWI
1964
The World's Fair opens in Flushing Meadows, NYC.It had 140 pavillions,110 restaurants representing 80 nations,24 states.It started 4/22 ended 10/18
1970
The 1st worldwide Earth Day is celebrated.Sen Gaylord Nelson{Wisconsin} was mastermind behind this movement for people to become aware of  environmental hazardous pollutants&effects to world's natural resources. At the end of 1970,the EPA{Environmental Protection Agency} in United States had been created.
1976
Barbara Walters, broadcast journalist becomes the 1st female anchor on network news at ABC
She co anchored with Harry Reasoner who didn't like her, hated sharing the anchor duties with her.This lasted for 2 yrs
1994
In Denmark,the largest lollipop was made weighing 3,011 pounds


----------



## moviequeen1

April 22nd Birthdays:
1724
 Immanuel Kant German philosopher
1904
 Robert Oppenheimer- U.S physicst,known as the 'father of the Atomic Bomb,the Manhattan Project'
1926
Charlotte Rae-actress/singer her best known TV role 'Mrs Garrett' on NBC sitcom 'Facts of Life'
1937
Jack Nicholson- actor 'Terms of Endearment, The Shining,As Good as It Gets,One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest. He has won 3 Oscars,2 Best Actor for "Nest in '76, Gets'98,supp actor'Endearment'
1944
 Steve Fossett- U.S. adventurer, the 1st person to fly solo non stop around the world in a balloon
1950
Peter Frampton- British guitarist/singer/songwriter'Show Me The Way'
Deaths:
1616
Miguel de Cervantes- Spanish author' Don Quixote' 68
1978
 Will Geer- character actor,best nown TV role' Grampa' on TV show'The Waltons' 76
1984
 Ansel Adams- U.S photographer 82
1996
 Erma Bombeck- humorist 'Life is a Bowl of Cherries,What am I Doing in The Pits"? "The Grass is  Greener Over the Septic Tank' 69
2013
Richie Havens- singer/songwriter/guitarist who open '69 Woodstock Music Festival 72


----------



## horseless carriage

In a couple of hours the UK time zone will reach: April 23rd. It's the date of the patron saint of England, St. George. 

King Edward III made St. George the Patron Saint of England, when he formed the Order of the Garter in St. George’s name in 1350, and the cult of the Saint was further advanced by King Henry V, at the battle of Agincourt in Northern France.

Shakespeare made sure that nobody would forget St. George, and has King Henry V finishing his pre-battle speech with the famous phrase, ‘Cry God for Harry, England and St. George!’ (Harry being the affectionate term for Henry.)

Coincidentally, Shakespeare also has ties to April 23rd. The records show that he was baptised on, 26th April 1564 and died on 23rd April 1616. But it is now known that Shakespeare was born on the 23rd of April 1564. Back then, infant mortality was so common that babies were baptised on the day of their birth. It was a common Christian belief in those days, that only baptised souls were admitted to heaven. What prevented the young Shakespeare from baptism on the day of his birth is still open to speculation, but it's true that his birthday and the day of his death, share the the same day and month.


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 23rd

2005 The first YouTube video is posted*
The 18-second clip “Me at the zoo” shows co-founder Jawed Karim at San Diego Zoo. It has been viewed more than 13 million times (2014).
*
1988 Kanellos Kanellopoulos flies across the Aegean Sea in a human-powered aircraft*
The Greek Olympic cyclist flew a record-breaking 115 km (71 mi) from Crete to Santorini in the MIT Daedalus aircraft, which was named after the mythological inventor of aviation.
*
1985 Coca-Cola releases New Coke*
The new formula was so unpopular that the original Coke was re-introduced as Coca-Cola Classic soon afterward.

*1984 The discovery of the virus causing AIDS is announced*
French virologists Luc Montagnier and Françoise Barré-Sinoussi were awarded the Nobel Prize in Medicine for the discovery of the HIV virus.

*1971 The Rolling Stones release Sticky Fingers*
The album is often considered one of the British rock band's best. It includes hits like “Brown Sugar” and ”Wild Horses”.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 23rd   *

1936 Roy Orbison
American singer-songwriter

1928 Shirley Temple
American actress, singer, dancer

1891 Sergei Prokofiev
Russian pianist, composer, conductor

1858 Max Planck
German physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

1791 James Buchanan
American politician, 15th President of the United States

*Deaths On This Day, April 23rd *

2007 Boris Yeltsin
Russian politician, 1st President of Russia

1998 Konstantinos Karamanlis
Greek politician, 3rd President of Greece

1993 Cesar Chavez
American activist

1992 Satyajit Ray
Indian director, producer, screenwriter

1616 William Shakespeare 
English playwright, actor


----------



## moviequeen1

April 23rd
1851
Canada issues its 1st postage stamps
1969
Sirhan Sirhan is sentenced to death in killing Sen Robert F. Kennedy.His sentence was later changed to life in prison
1985
 Coca-Cola announces its changing its secret flavor formula to 'New Coke"
2020
The 1st finding of a 40million yr old toad fossil found on Seymour Island,Antartica published in 'Scientific Reports'


----------



## moviequeen1

April 23rd Birthdays:
1564
William Shakespeare-English playwright
1921
Warren Spahn- MLB Hall of fame Pitcher
1928
 Shirley Temple- former '30's child actress,later a diplomat
1938
 Roy Orbison- rock singer/songwriter'Pretty Woman,Only The  Lonely'
1939
Lee Majors- actor, best known TV roles 'Heath' in TV show'The Big Valley","Steve Austin' The 6 Million Dollar Man,"Colt' "The Fall Guy'
1961
George Lopez- Mexican/American actor/comedian
Deaths:
1850
William Wordsworth- English romantic poet 80
1983
Buster Crabbe- U.S Olympic '32 gold medal swimmer/actor "Tarzan the Fearless,Flash Gordon' 75
1986
Harold Arlen- U.S. composer' Over the Rainbow, Stormy Weather' 81
1996
P.L. Travers English writer'Mary Poppins' 96
2005
Sir John Mills- British actor 'Ryan's Daughter,,War&Peace 97. His 2 daughters  Hayley&Juliette are actresses


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 24th

2013 1129 people die in Bangladesh in the worst building collapse disaster in modern history*
The building was used by clothing factories producing garments for western markets, highlighting the disastrous working conditions in the industry.
*
2005 Joseph Ratzinger is inaugurated as Pope Benedict XVI*
The German was considered a particularly conservative Pope - quite unlike his successor, Pope Francis.
*
1990 The Hubble Space Telescope is launched into Earth's orbit*
Unhindered by the impurities and distortions of Earth's atmosphere, the 2.4 meters (7.9 feet) aperture telescope has delivered some of the most spectacular images of the far reaches of the Universe.

*1957 The Suez Canal reopens after the Suez Crisis*
The conflict between Egypt on the one hand and France, the United Kingdom, and Israel on the other erupted in October 1956 when Egypt announced that the canal will be nationalized.
*
1915 The Ottoman Empire begins its systematic extermination of Armenians*
An estimated 1 million people were killed in the Armenian Massacres during and after World War I. The event is considered one of the first genocides in modern history.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 24th   *

1982 Kelly Clarkson
American singer-songwriter, producer, actress

1973 Sachin Tendulkar
Indian cricketer

1942 Barbra Streisand
American singer-songwriter, actress, producer

1941 Richard Holbrooke
American journalist, banker, diplomat, 22nd United States Ambassador to the United Nations

1897 Benjamin Lee Whorf
American linguist


*Deaths On This Day, April 24th *

2011 Sathya Sai Baba
Indian guru, philosopher

1980 Alejo Carpentier
Swiss/Cuban author

1960 Max von Laue
German physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

1942 Lucy Maud Montgomery
Canadian author

1731 Daniel Defoe
English journalist, spy


----------



## Pam

24th April

1558 Mary Queen of Scots, also known as Mary Stuart or Mary I of Scotland, married the French Dauphin. Mary was fifteen and Francis fourteen when they were married with spectacular pageantry and magnificence in the cathedral of Notre Dame, Paris, by the Cardinal Archbishop of Rouen, in the presence of Henry II, Queen Catherine de’ Medici, the princes and princesses of the blood and a glittering throng of cardinals and nobles.

1916 In Dublin, Irish nationalists, led by Patrick Pearse, launched the Easter Rebellion against British rule. 

1932 A mass trespass by thousands of ramblers, led by Benny Rothman, took place on Kinder Scout in the Peak District. Their aim was to establish public right of access on the moors and mountains that were privately owned for grouse shooting.The mass trespass started at Bowden Bridge Quarry, close to Hayfield and had a far-reaching impact that culminated in the Countryside and Rights of Way Act 2000 which gave people 'the right to roam' on mapped access land.

1953 Winston Churchill was knighted by Queen Elizabeth II.


----------



## moviequeen1

1833
 Jacob Ebert&George Dulty patented the 1st soda fountain
In the beginning,drugstores would sell the syrups to customers using the machines, discovered  when they added carbonated water to the syrup created a tasty soft drink
1908
Jacob Murdock&his family leave Los Angeles in a Packard 30.They became the 1st family to travel across the United States,arrived in NYC 32 days later
1979
 The U.S. state-Georgia designates Ray Charles' version of' Georgia On My MInd'{written by Hoagy Carmichael} as official state song


----------



## moviequeen1

April 24th Birthdays:
1766
Robert Bailey Thomas- journalist/founder of 'The Farmer's Alamanc'
1904
Willem De Kooning- Dutch painter
1930
Richard Donner-TV/movie director 'Twlight Zone, The Omen,Lethal Weapon,Scrooged,TV show 'Tales from the Crypt"
1934
Shirley Maclaine-actress, 'Irma La Duce,Terms of Endearment, Postcards from The Edge'. She won Best Actress Oscar for 'Endearment,her brother is actor/producer Warren Beatty
1942
Barbra Streisand-singer/songwriter/actress- Funny Girl,The Way We Were,Yentl,A Star is Born.She has 2 Oscars,won Best Actress in '68 Funny Girl,co writer for best song 'Evergreen' A Star is Born'76.She wrote music,lyrics by Paul Williams.She is in select group of people  who have EGOT-Emmy,Grammy,Oscar,Tony awards
1982
Kelly Clarkson- singer/songwriter 'Since You've Been Gone' She was the 1st winner on 'American Idol'
Deaths:
1731
Daniel DeFoe- British novelist' Robinson Crusoe' 70
1779
Eleazer Wheelock- founder of Darmouth College in Hanover, NH 68
1942
 Lucy Maud Montgomery- Canadian novelist' Anne of  Green Gables' 67
1974
Bud Abbott of comedy team Abbott&Costello 78
2016
Billy Paul-soul singer' Me&Mrs Jones' 81


----------



## Tish

*This day in History, April 25th

2022 ANZAC Day Dawn services return.

2011 The largest tornado outbreak ever recorded hits the U.S.*
348 people in six states were killed during the outbreak, which encompassed a total of 358 confirmed tornadoes.

*1983 The German news magazine, Stern, announces the discovery of Hitler's diaries*
The documents were later exposed as forgeries, triggering one of the most spectacular media scandals in history. Experts believe that Hitler never kept a diary.

*1974 In Portugal, the fascist Estado Novo is overthrown in a bloodless coup*
The leftist Carnation Revolution was led by military officers and supported by widespread civil resistance.

*1953 The double helix structure of DNA described for the first time*
Francis Crick and James D. Watson published their groundbreaking findings of the molecule containing genetic information was in Nature that day.

*1859 Construction of the Suez Canal begins*
The waterway connecting the Mediterranean Sea and the Red Sea became the shortest sea link between Europe and Asia.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 25th   *

1940 Al Pacino
American actor, director

1928 Cy Twombly
American/Italian painter, sculptor

1917 Ella Fitzgerald
American singer

1874 Guglielmo Marconi
Italian businessman, inventor, developed Marconi's law, Nobel Prize laureate

1599 Oliver Cromwell
English general, politician

*Deaths On This Day, April 25th *

2008 Humphrey Lyttelton
English trumpet player, composer

2006 Jane Jacobs
American/Canadian journalist, author, activist

2001 Michele Alboreto
Italian race car driver

1944 George Herriman
American cartoonist

1744 Anders Celsius
Swedish astronomer


----------



## moviequeen1

1846
open conflict over disputed Texas border results in the start of Mexican/American War
1901
New York State 1st state that requires automobile license plates,fee$1
1953
molecular biologists, Francis Crick,James Watson's discovery of double helix of DNA structure  published in  Nature'magazine
1985
musical'Big River' with music/lyrics by country singer,Roger Miller opens on Broadway .Its based on Mark Twain's classic novel' Adventures of Huckleberry Finn'. The show wins 7 Tony awards inc Best Musical book/score played fro 1,005 performances
1990
the crew aboard space shuttle,'Discovery' launches NASA's Hubble Space Telescope into low orbit around Earth.its purpose is to give astronomers a better view of the solar system,galaxy and universe. In 1993 it starts to send back breath taking images


----------



## moviequeen1

April 25th Birthdays:
1599
Oliver Cromwell- British military&political leader 1653-1658
1874
 Guglilmo Marconi-Italian inventor/electrical engineer who pioneered work in long distance radio transmissions
1917
 Ella Fitzgerald- jazz/swing/pop/blues singer
1932
 Meadowlark Lemon- baskeball player with Harlem Globetrotters
1940
Al Pacino-actor' The Godfather, Scent of a Woman, Dog Day Afternoon,Scorpio. He won best Actor Oscar for 'Scent of a Woman
1969
Renee Zellwegger- actress "Bridget Jones, Cold Mountain,Chicago,Judy. She has 2 Oscars best supp for 'Cold Mountain,best actress for 'Judy'  as Judy Garland
Deaths:
1976
 Carol Reed- British film director, 'Agony&Ecstasy,Oliver' 69
1985
 Richard Haydn- British actor' The Sound of Music' 80
1990
Dexter Gordon- jazz tenor saxaphonist Go!, The Other Side of Midnight' 67
1995
 Ginger Rogers- actress/dancer/ singer ' Top Hat,Stage Door' 83
2009
 Bea Arthur- comedic actress,best known TV roles 'Maude' on TV show 'Maude, 'Dorothy' The Golden Girls'
She won 2 Best Actress Emmys  for these roles in '77, '88  86


----------



## Tish

*On this day in History, April 26th

2005 Syria ends its military occupation of Lebanon after 29 years*
Syria buckled to domestic and international pressure following the assassination of former Lebanese Prime Minister Rafik Hariri on February 14 of the same year.

*1994 Germany makes Holocaust denial illegal*
The far-right party NPD had sought legitimation by Germany's Federal Constitutional Court for expressing the view that the Nazis' genocide of six million Jews never occurred. The court ruled against them.
*
1989 The deadliest tornado in history kills about 1300 people*
The Daulatpur–Saturnia Tornado devastated everything in its 50-mile-long path across central Bangladesh.

*1986 The worst nuclear disaster in history occurs in Chernobyl*
Large parts of Europe were contaminated when reactor 4 at the Chornobyl nuclear power plant exploded. Although the number of deaths attributable to the disaster is difficult to determine, experts anticipate tens of thousands of deaths across Europe in the coming decades due to cancer caused by the radioactive fallout.
*
1925 Franz Kafka publishes his landmark novel The Trial*
The text, which was initially published as Der Process, is a nightmarish account of a man being arrested and prosecuted by a faceless authority for an unknown crime.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 26th   *

1932 Israr Ahmed
Indian/Pakistani theologian, philosopher, scholar

1917 I. M. Pei
Chinese/American architect, designed the National Gallery of Art, Bank of China Tower

1889 Ludwig Wittgenstein
Austrian/English philosopher

1822 Frederick Law Olmsted
American journalist, landscape designer, co-designed Central Park

121 Marcus Aurelius
Roman Emperor
*
Deaths On This Day, April 26th *

1999 Adrian Borland
English singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1989 Lucille Ball 
American actress

1984 Count Basie
American pianist, bandleader, composer

1951 Arnold Sommerfeld
German physicist

1920 Srinivasa Ramanujan
Indian mathematician


----------



## Pam

26th April

1923 The marriage of Lady Elizabeth Bowes-Lyon (later 'the Queen Mother') to the Duke of York (later King George VI) at Westminster Abbey in London. It was the first royal wedding at the abbey since 1383. The newly formed British Broadcasting Company wanted to record and broadcast the event on radio, but the Abbey Chapter vetoed the idea.

1962 In a joint USA British venture, the first international satellite was launched from Cape Canaveral in Florida.

1984 The re-opening of the reconstructed Cavern Club in Liverpool. It is located next to the original Club. In the early 1960s the Cavern Club became the most publicised pop music venue in the world, with regular performances from the Beatles, Gerry & the Pacemakers, Billy J Kramer, Cilla Black and many more 60s groups and solo singers.

1989 Naas, County Kildare, in Ireland held their first annual pig race watched by over 7,000 people. One punter won £200 on the favourite, Porky’s Revenge, and the bookies handed the remainder of their money to the charity People in Need.

2014 The only surviving letter thought to have been written on the ill-fated Titanic, was sold at auction for £119,000.


----------



## moviequeen1

1607
Jamestown expedition makes 1st landing at Cape Henry later known as Virginia
1915
 Italy secretly signs 'Treaty of London' with Britain,France, Russia in WWI becomes an ally
1982
 Falkland Island war ends in 72 days after Argentina surrenders to British troops on S. Georgia Island
1986
 the 4th reactor at Chenobyl nuclear power plant in Russia explodes,killing 31 people, The radioactive contamination reaches most of Western Europe.Its the world's worst nuclear disaster


----------



## moviequeen1

April 26th Birthdays:
1785
 John James Audubon- U.S. ornithologist/painter' The Birds of America'
1822
Frederick Law Omstead- writer/landscape architect of many parks in the U.S. e.g. 'Central Park in NYC
1917
 I.M Pei- Chinese/American modernist architect
1933
 Carol Burnett- actress/comedienne' The Carol Burnett Show'  'Annie, The 4 Seasons,
1960
 Roger Taylor rock drummer for British band' Duran,Duran 'Hungry like The Wolf
Deaths:
1865
 John Wilkes Booth-stage actor/assassin of Pres Abraham Lincoln 26
1973
 Irene Ryan stage/TV actress,was in original Broadway production of musical'Pippin' best known TV role' Granny' in CBS sitcom' Beverly Hillbillies' 70
1981
 Jim Davis- actor, best known TV role' Jock Ewing' on CBS drama'Dallas' 65
1986
 Broderick Crawford- actor 'All The Kings Men,TV show' Highway Patrol' He won Best Actor Oscar for Men 74
2017
 Jonathan Demme- film director 'Silence of the Lambs, Philadelphia' 73


----------



## Tish

*On This Day in History, April 27th

2005 The Airbus A380 takes to the skies for the first time*
The double-deck airliner is the world's largest commercial jet.

*1994 South African citizens of all races are allowed to vote in a general election for the first time*
The 1994 general election was held precisely 44 years after Apartheid was formalized by the government with the passing of the Group Areas Act.
*
1992 For the first time in its 700-year history, the British House of Commons is presided over by a female Speaker*
Betty Boothroyd served as Speaker of the House of Commons from 1992 to 2000.
*
1961 Sierra Leone becomes an independent republic*
The West African country's first Prime Minister, Sir Milton Margai, ended over 150 years of British colonial rule.
*
1810 Ludwig van Beethoven composes “Für Elise”*
“Bagatelle No. 25” for solo piano is one of the German composer's most popular works and one of the most recognized melodies in the history of music.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 27th   *

1963 Russell T Davies
Welsh screenwriter, producer

1935 Theodoros Angelopoulos
Greek director, producer, screenwriter

1822 Ulysses S. Grant
American general, politician, 18th President of the United States

1791 Samuel Morse
American painter, inventor, co-invented the Morse code

1759 Mary Wollstonecraft
English author, philosopher

*Deaths On This Day, April 27th *

1992 Olivier Messiaen
French composer, ornithologist

1972 Kwame Nkrumah
Ghanaian politician, 1st President of Ghana

1938 Edmund Husserl
Austrian mathematician, philosopher

1896 Henry Parkes
English/Australian politician, 7th Premier of New South Wales

1521 Ferdinand Magellan
Portuguese explorer


----------



## moviequeen1

1667
English poet, John Milton who was blind impoverish sold the copywright of 'Paradise Lost for 10 pounds. In U.S. dollars that would be $12
1937
 The 1st U.S. Social Security payment was given in a lump sum of 17 cents to Ernest Ackerman
1965
 RC Duncan patents 'Pampers' disposable diaper
1967
 Expo '67 opens in Montreal, Canada, featuring a giant biosphere designed by Bucksmiller Fuller
2018
 N. Korea's leader, Kim Jung-Un,S Korea Pres, Moon Jae-In agree to offically end the Korean War


----------



## moviequeen1

April 27th Birthdays:
1791
 Samuel Morse- inventor of telegraph,Morse Code
1900
Walter Lantz- cartoonist, creator of 'Woodywoodpecker'
1922
Jack Klugman- actor, 2 best known TV roles "Oscar Madison' In 'Odd Couple', 'Quincy' in 'Quincy,MD"
1932
 Casey Kasem- U.S disc jockey/radio personality who created 'America's Top 40'
1945
 August Wilson -playwright' Fences'
1951
 Paul'Ace' Frehly- rock guitarist with band 'KISS"
Deaths:
1882
 Ralph Waldo Emerson-essayist/philosopher 78
1915
 John Labatt- Canadian businessman/ beer brewer 'Labatt Brewing Company' 76
1965
 Edward R.Murrow- U.S. journalist, host of TV show 'Person to Person' 57
1999
 Al Hirt- jazz trumpeter 76
2018 
Paul Junger Witt- TV/film producer- 'Brian's Song, 'Soap,Golden Girls, Dead Poet's Society  77


----------



## Tish

*On this day in History, April 28th

2004 The first Abu Ghraib torture pictures are published*
The images aired in a 60 Minutes II report showed gross human rights violations, including torture and murder, committed by U.S. soldiers and CIA personnel in the Baghdad prison.
*
2001 Dennis Tito becomes the first space tourist in history*
A Russian rocket transported the Californian billionaire to the International Space Station (ISS).
*
1994 Former CIA officer Aldrich Ames admits he forwarded U.S. secrets to the Soviet Union*
Ames was sentenced to life imprisonment for his activities which amounted to one of the most damaging spy cases in U.S. history.
*
1969 Charles de Gaulle resigns as President of France*
De Gaulle founded the French Fifth Republic in 1958 and became its first President a year later.

*1947 Thor Heyerdahl begins his legendary journey on Kon-Tiki*
The Norwegian explorer and his crew set out on the 101-day journey on the self-built raft to prove that South Americans could have reached and settled Polynesia in pre-Columbian times.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 28th   *

1974 Penélope Cruz
Spanish/American actress

1948 Terry Pratchett
English author

1937 Saddam Hussein
Iraqi politician, 5th President of Iraq

1916 Ferruccio Lamborghini
Italian businessman created Lamborghini

1908 Oskar Schindler
Czech/German businessman

*Deaths On This Day, April 28th *

1992 Francis Bacon
Irish painter

1949 Aurora Quezon
Filipino wife of Manuel L. Quezon, 2nd First Lady of the Philippines

1946 Louis Bachelier
French mathematician

1945 Benito Mussolini
Italian politician, Dictator of Italy

1716 Louis de Montfort
French priest, saint


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> 1999
> Al Hirt- jazz trumpeter 76


One of my regrets is that I never got to see him playing live.  He got  hit by a brick thrown at him in a Mardi Gras parade and rarely appeared in public afterwards.

He died April 27, 1999


----------



## Pam

28th April

1603 Queen Elizabeth I's funeral took place at Westminster Abbey.

1770 English navigator Captain James Cook and his crew, including the botanist Joseph Banks, landed in Australia, at Stingray Bay, which was later named Botany Bay.

1789 The crew of the Bounty, led by Fletcher Christian, mutinied against the harsh life at sea under Captain Bligh. They were on the return journey from Tahiti where they had spent six months gathering breadfruit trees. Bligh and 17 others were cast adrift in a small boat without a chart. While the mutineers eventually colonized Pitcairn Island, Bligh managed to sail the small craft 3,618 miles to Timor, near Java, arriving there on 14th June.

1910 Frenchman Louis Paulhan won the London to Manchester air race and the £10,000 prize. It was the first long-distance aeroplane race in England and was first proposed by the Daily Mail newspaper in 1906.

1923 The first FA Cup Final was held at Wembley Stadium. 200,000 people arrived at a stadium which was only designed to hold 125,000 and when 60,000 irate fans rushed the turnstiles a human torrent swept onto the pitch. Players were engulfed by the crowd and 1,000 men, women and children were injured. Finals were made 'all ticket' after that. The game began one hour late and Bolton beat West Ham 2-0.


----------



## moviequeen1

1789
Fletcher Christian leads a mutiny on HMS Bounty against the captain, William Bligh in the South Pacific.This event is the basis for 2 movie versions "Mutiny on The Bounty',  1935 starring Charles Laughton,Clark Gable, Franchot Tone, 1962, starring Marlon Brando, Trevor Howard,Richard Harris,Hugh Griffith
1944
in a D-Day rehearsal,750 U.S. soldiers were killed off Slapton Sands in Devon,England. Their convoy ships were attacked by German torpedo boats
1994
 Aldrich Ames,ex CIA agent who worked for the agency for 31 yrs ,his wife Rosario plead guilty for spying for Russia. He was sentenced to life in prison,she served 63 months then was released


----------



## moviequeen1

April 28th Birthdays:
1878
 Lionel Barrymore- actor 'Its a Wonderful Life,Key Largo'
1908
 Oskar Schindler- Austrian businessman who saved more than 1,000 Polish Jews during Nazi Germany's reign, by putting them to work in his factory.The story of his life made into 1993 movie' Schindler's List' starring Liam Neeson in lead role, directed by Stephen Speilberg movie won 7 Oscars inc Best Picture
1926
 Harper Lee- novelist' To Kill A Mockingbird' she won Pultizer Prize, made into movie of the same name, starring Gregory Peck as 'Atticus Finch'
1950
Jay Leno- comedian/TV talk show host
1960 Ian Rankin-Scottish novelist 'Inspector Rebus' crime novels
Deaths:
1945
Benito Mussolini-Italian dictator 61
1970
Ed Begley- actor '12 Angry Men,The Unsinkable Molly Brown' 69
1993
 Jim Valvano- U.S. college basketball coach at N.Carolina State 47{cancer}
2007
 Dabbs Greer- actor best known TV role' Rev Alden' "Little House on the Prairie' 90


----------



## Tish

*On this day in History April 29th

1997 The Chemical Weapons Convention becomes effective*
The arms control treaty prohibits the production, storage, and use of chemical weapons. It has so far been ratified by some 190 countries.
*
1992 Deadly riots erupt in Los Angeles*
53 people died in the riots, which started after the acquittal of the 4 Los Angeles police officers accused of the brutal beating of Rodney King.

*1975 Hubert van Es takes the famous picture of a helicopter airlift from a Saigon rooftop*
The image shows South Vietnamese civilians employed by the U.S. trying to escape Saigon on the day before the city's fall. It came to symbolize the American defeat in Vietnam.

*1968 The musical Hair goes to Broadway*
As a portrait of the 1960s hippie counterculture and the ****** revolution, it was highly controversial at the time. Some of the musical's songs became anthems of the peace movement during the Vietnam War.
*
1945 A day before committing suicide, Adolf Hitler and Eva Braun marry*
On the same day, U.S. troops liberated the Dachau concentration camp near Munich.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 29th   *

1974 Anggun
Indonesian/French singer-songwriter, producer

1958 Michelle Pfeiffer
American actress, singer

1901 Hirohito
Japanese Emperor

1899 Duke Ellington
American pianist, composer, bandleader

1854 Henri Poincaré
French mathematician, physicist, engineer


*Deaths On This Day, April 29th *

2006 John Kenneth Galbraith
Canadian/American economist

1980 Alfred Hitchcock 
English director, producer

1951 Ludwig Wittgenstein
Austrian/English philosopher

1937 William Gillette
American actor, author

1921 Arthur Mold
English cricketer


----------



## moviequeen1

1813
 Jacob F. Hummel granted 1st U.S. rubber patent
1852
 The 1st editon of lexiographer, Peter Roget's 'Thesaurus' published in England
1943
 German pastor/anti- Nazi dissisdent, Dietrich Bonhoffer arrested by the Gestapo
1967
 Aretha Franklin releases her single' Respect' written by Otis Redding
1986
a fire at the Los Angeles Central Library destroys over 400,000 books,caused $22 million in damage
Susan Orlean wrote a terrific book about the fire'The Library Book'
2004
 Oldsmobile ends 107 yrs of production with last car produced "Alero'
2021
 world's longest pedstrian bridge at 516 meters{1,700ft} opens inside North Portugal's Arouca Geopark


----------



## moviequeen1

April 29th Birthdays
1893
William Randolph Hearst- U.S. newspaper publisher
1879
Thomas Beecham- English conductor, co-founder of London Philharmonic
1899
Duke Ellington- jazz bandleader/composer/ pianist 'Take The A Train, It Don't Mean a Thing"
1917
Celeste Holm-actress 'All About Eve,Gentlemen's Agreement-won Best Actress Oscar for her role
1933
 Willie Nelson -country singer/songwriter 'Crazy,On The Road Again'
1957
Daniel Day Lewis- Irish actor 'My Left Foot, The Last of the Mohicans,Gangs of New York'
He has won 3 Best Actor Oscars 'My Left Foot,There Will Be Blood, Lincoln,he retired from acting in 2017
Deaths:
1937
 William Carothers- U.S. chemist who invented nylon 41
1980
Alfred Hitchcock- film director 'The Birds,Psycho, Rear Window' 80
2014
Bob Hoskins- actor "The Long Good Friday,Who Framed Roger Rabbit' 71
2019
 John Singleton- film director/screenwriter,'Boyz in The Hood' 51{stroke}


----------



## Tish

*On this day in History, April 30th

1993 CERN announces that World Wide Web protocols will remain free*
By offering the software required to operate a web server with an open license, the European organization ensured its dissemination, and the WWW flourished.

*1993 Tennis ace Monica Seles is stabbed by an obsessed fan*
Although the stab wound proved to be relatively harmless, the psychological ramifications meant that Seles did not play any tournaments for over two years.
*
1975 The fall of Saigon marks the end of the Vietnam War*
As Communist forces gained control of Saigon, South Vietnamese President Duong Van Minh, who had only been in office for 2 days, surrendered unconditionally.
*
1916 Germany and its World War I allies become the first countries to use daylight saving time (DST)*
The rationale was to save energy to aid the war effort. Other European countries, such as the United Kingdom, first introduced DST later that year.

*1789 George Washington becomes the first U.S. President*
Washington took the oath of office on the balcony of Federal Hall in New York City. In the United States, he is venerated as one of the country's founding fathers.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, April 30th   *

1982 Kirsten Dunst
American actress, singer

1959 Stephen Harper
Canadian politician, 22nd Prime Minister of Canada

1956 Lars von Trier
Danish director, screenwriter

1933 Willie Nelson
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer, actor

1777 Carl Friedrich Gauss
German mathematician

*Deaths On This Day, April 30th *

1983 Muddy Waters 
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1980 Luis Muñoz Marín
Puerto Rican poet, politician, 1st Governor of the Commonwealth of Puerto Rico

1945 Adolf Hitler
Austrian/German politician, Chancellor of Germany

1883 Édouard Manet
French painter

1030 Mahmud of Ghazni


----------



## Pam

30th April

1943 The body of a mystery man (planted with false invasion plans) was used by Britain to fool Nazi Germany into defending the 'wrong' regions of the Mediterranean, aiding a successful invasion of Sicily. Operation Mincemeat was a deception conceived by British Intelligence to fool the Germans regarding the true target for the Allied invasion of Sicily. A dead body would be ‘planted’ off the coast of Spain carrying secret documents which purported to reveal that the targets for the forthcoming invasion would be Greece and Sardinia, with Sicily only intended as a feint. To ensure that the Germans swallowed the deception, it was necessary to create a detailed false identity for the body, which was that of a homeless labourer who had died after swallowing rat poison.

1945 Nazi leader Adolf Hitler committed suicide. Before beginning his assault on Europe, Hitler had assured his followers that the Third Reich would last for 1,000 years. His mistress, Eva Braun, whom he'd married the day before, died alongside him after taking a cyanide pill.

1980 Armed terrorists seized the Iranian Embassy in London taking 20 hostages and threatening to blow up the building.

1988 Queen Elizabeth II officially opened World Expo '88 in Brisbane, Australia. The fair was the largest event of the Bicentennial celebrations of the European settlement of Australia and attracted almost 16,000,000 visitors.

1999 Two people were killed and at least 30 injured in the third nail-bomb attack in London in two weeks. The bomb went off in a public house in the heart of London's gay community.


----------



## moviequeen1

1864
NYS becomes the 1st state to charge a hunting license fee
1904
 ice cream cone makes its debut at St. Louis Fair
1952
 'Mr Potato Head' is 1st toy to be advertised on television
1989
 WWW{World Wide Web} is 1st launched to public domain by computer scientist, Tim Berners-Lee
2013
 Hannah Warren who was born without a trachea becomes the youngest patient age 2 to receive a stem cell bio-engineered organ.sadly she died on July 8th of complications


----------



## moviequeen1

April 30th Birthdays:
1908
 Eve Arden- actress 'Stage Door, Grease, TV show 'Our Miss Brooks
1916
 Robert Shaw- U.S choral conductor with Robert Shaw Chorale
1923
 Al Lewis- actor best known TV role 'Grampa' in TV show 'The Munsters'
1926
 Cloris Leachman- actress, 'Last Picture Show',she won best supp actress Oscar, Mel Brook's parody' Young Frankenstein,TV show 'Mary Tyler Moore Show' 
1954
 Jane Campion- film director' The Piano,The Power of the Dog'
1975
Johnny Galecki- actor TV shows 'Roseanne, "Big Bang Theory'
Deaths:
1879
 Sara Josepha Hale- writer of 'Mary Had A Little Lamb' 90
1883
 Edouard Manet- French impressionist painter 'Olympia, The Luncheon on The Grass' 51
1970
 Inger Stevens actress best known TV role' Katy' on Farmer's Daughter' 35
2015
 Ben E.King- singer' Stand By Me' 76
2019
 Peter Mayhew- British actor best known role as 'Chewbacca' in Star Wars movies 74


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> 2004
> Oldsmobile ends 107 yrs of production with last car produced "Alero'


My grandparents lived in Oldsmar, Florida for a while.  Named for Ranson Olds, who started Oldsmobile.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oldsmar,_Florida


----------



## Tish

*On this day in History, May 1st

1978 Naomi Uemura becomes the first person to reach the North Pole alone*
The Japanese adventurer is also credited with the first solo ascent of Mount McKinley and the first solo rafting of the Amazon river. He disappeared in 1984 during a winter ascent of Mount McKinley.

*1961 Fidel Castro declares Cuba a socialist nation and banned elections*
A month after Cuban troops had fought off a U.S.-backed military invasion at the Bay of Pigs, Castro announces that “The revolution has no time for elections.”

*1945 Adolf Hitler's death is announced on German radio*
As the Soviet flag is raised over the Reich Chancellery, the German people are informed that “our leader, Adolf Hitler, has fallen for Germany, fighting to his last breath against Bolshevism.”

*1925 The world's largest trade union is founded*
The All-China Federation of Trade Unions has more than 300 million members.
*
1840 The world's first adhesive postage stamp is issued in the United Kingdom*
The Penny Black shows a portrait of Queen Victoria. Despite its historical significance, the stamp can be bought for around £25 as over 68 million copies were distributed.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 1st   *

1987 Shahar Pe'er
Israeli tennis player

1967 Tim McGraw
American singer-songwriter, actor

1924 Terry Southern
American author, screenwriter

1923 Joseph Heller
American author, playwright

1769 Arthur Wellesley, 1st Duke of Wellington
Irish/English field marshal, politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom
*
Deaths On This Day, May 1st *

1994 Ayrton Senna
Brazilian race car driver

1990 Sergio Franchi
Italian/American singer, actor

1960 Charles Holden
English architect, designed the Bristol Central Library

1904 Antonín Dvořák
Czech composer

1873 David Livingstone
Scottish missionary, explorer


----------



## Pam

1st May

1517 In 'Evil May Day' riots in London, London apprentices attacked foreign residents. Crowds in their hundreds attacked the homes and shops of immigrants, threatening their lives and destroying their possessions. The disorder was so alarming to the government that at least fifteen of the rioters were hanged for treason soon after.

1759 Josiah Wedgwood founded the Wedgwood pottery company in Burslem, Staffordshire. Wedgewood was a prominent abolitionist of slavery. He mass produced cameos depicting the seal for the Society for the Abolition of the Slave Trade and had them widely distributed. He was also the grandfather of Charles Darwin and Emma Darwin. 

1851 Queen Victoria opened the Great Exhibition in Hyde Park, London. Over 10,000 exhibitors set up eight miles of tables. Although technological wonders from around the world were on display, the exposition was dominated by Britain, which was the premier industrialized nation and workshop of the world. 

2014 It was revealed that OCR (optical character recognition) scanners would confuse arms and anus in old text, leading to some unusual romantic translations.


----------



## moviequeen1

1786
 Wolfgang Mozart's opera 'Marriage of Figaro' debuts in Vienna with Mozart directing
1840
 world's 1st adhesive postage stamp 'The Penny Black' featuring Queen Victoria  issued in Great Britain
1931
 Empire State Building in NYC opens at the time it was the tallest  art deco skyscraper with 102 stories .The building has been featured in over 250 TV shows/movies,annually 4 million tourists from around the world come visit. In 1986 it was added to the National Register of Historic Places
1941
 General Mills introduces 'Cheeri Oats' a oat based ready to eat cereal.In 1945 the name was changed to 'Cheerios'
1961
 Harper Lee,author of book'To Kill A Mockingbird' receives Pulitzer Prize for Fiction
2019
at the interesection of West 63rd St &Broadway, NYC offically names a street,'Sesame Street " in honor of the children's program  50th anniv


----------



## moviequeen1

May 1st Birthdays:
1852
 Calamity Jane- U.S frontierswoman
1916
Glenn Fords- actor  "Midway, Blackboard Jungle, 3:10 To Yuma,The Big Heat, Superman
1918
Jack Paar-comedian,host of 'The Tonight Show  '57-'62
1939
 Judy Collins- singer/ songwriter "Both Sides Now, Send in The Clowns"
1954
 Ray Parker,Jr singer/songwriter'Ghostbusters
Deaths:
1904
Anton Dvorak-Czech composer 'Slavinic Dances' 62
1984
 Gordon Jenkins- arranger/orchestra leader known for working with singers ,Nat king Cole, Frank Sinatra 73
1989
 Douglass Watson-actor best known TV role'Mac' on soap opera,'Another World' 68
1994
Ayrton Senna- Brazilian Grand Prix driver,killed in Grand Prix car crash 34


----------



## Tish

*On This Day in History, May 2nd

2011 Osama bin Laden is killed by a U.S. commando*
Bin Laden was the founder of al-Qaeda, a militant group that claimed responsibility for a series of terrorist attacks on U.S. targets on September 11, 2001.

*1997 Tony Blair becomes British Prime Minister, ending 18 years of Conservative Party reign*
Blair's Labor Party achieved a landslide victory in the general elections. Many of his early fans were bitterly disappointed when he supported the U.S. invasion of Iraq in 2003.

*1989 The Iron Curtain begins to crumble as Hungary dismantles its border fence*
By gradually opening its border to Austria, Hungary facilitated the escape of hundreds of East Germans in the months before the Berlin Wall fell.

*1982 The British Royal Navy sinks the Argentinian cruiser General Belgrano*
323 lives were lost in the attack, more than half of the total number of Argentinian casualties during the Falklands War. The British Sun tabloid newspaper commented on the controversial attack with one of its most notorious headlines: “Gotcha”.

*1952 The jet age begins with the first scheduled flight of the De Havilland Comet 1*
Precisely one year after the maiden flight from London to Johannesburg, a Comet 1 crashed due to structural problems, killing 43 people. A series of similar accidents soon led to the grounding of the entire Comet fleet.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 2nd   *

1985 Lily Allen
English singer-songwriter

1975 David Beckham
English footballer, coach, model

1921 Satyajit Ray
Indian director, producer, screenwriter

1808 Emma Darwin
English wife of Charles Darwin

1729 Catherine the Great
Russian wife of Peter III of Russia

*Deaths On This Day, May 2nd *

2011 Osama bin Laden
Saudi Arabian terrorists founded al-Qaeda

1972 J. Edgar Hoover
American 1st Director of the Federal Bureau of Investigation

1957 Joseph McCarthy
American politician

1864 Giacomo Meyerbeer
German composer

1519 Leonardo da Vinci
Italian painter, sculptor, architect


----------



## Pam

2nd May

1559 Scottish clergyman John Knox returned from exile to become the leader of the 'Scottish Reformation'. The movement led to the ousting of Mary of Guise, who governed the country in the name of her young daughter, Mary, Queen of Scots.

1568 Mary, Queen of Scots, escaped from Loch Leven Castle in Perth and Kinross with the help of her jailer's family. She was imprisoned there in 1567 and had been forced to abdicate as queen.

1611 The Authorized Version of the Bible (King James Version) was first published and became the standard English language Bible. 

1933 The modern legend of the Loch Ness Monster was born when a sighting made local news. Several London newspapers sent correspondents to Scotland, and a circus offered a £20,000 reward for capture of the beast. 

1942 World War II: HMS Edinburgh was sunk in the Barents Sea off the Norwegian coast. Its cargo of gold bars lay in 800 feet of water until salvaged in 1981.

2015 The Duchess of Cambridge gave birth to her second child (Charlotte Elizabeth Diana), a sister to Prince George.


----------



## horseless carriage

Fascinating history Pam, I love the Loch Ness story.
Here's a few more:

Renaissance artist Leonardo da Vinci, whose works, notably the painting Mona Lisa, were among the most famous in the world, died in Cloux, France, on this day in 1519.

Henry VIII had his second wife, Anne Boleyn, committed to the Tower of London on charges of adultery and incest, on this day in 1536. Although likely innocent, she was later convicted and beheaded.

In 1803 The United States purchased the Louisiana Territory from France at a rate of less than three cents per acre for 828,000 square miles. Some bargain.

On this day in 1997, British Labour Party leader, Tony Blair, became prime minister of the United Kingdom; he was the youngest person to hold the office since 1812.

In 2011 Osama bin Laden, founder of the militant Islamist organization al-Qaeda and mastermind of numerous terrorist attacks, notably the September 11, 2001, attacks, was killed by U.S. forces in Abbottabad, Pakistan.


----------



## moviequeen1

1885
 Good Housekeeping Magazine is 1st published
1945
 more than 1 million German soldiers offically surrender to Western Allies in Italy&Austria
1955
 playwright, Tennessee Williams receives Pultizer Prize for his play'Cat On a Hot Tin Roof'
2011
 Osama bin Laden,mastermind behind the Sept 11 attacks is killed by special U.S.forces in Abbottabad,Pakistan
2019
 cleanup on Mt Everest  removal of 6,613 pounds of trash and 4 bodies in just 2 weeks


----------



## moviequeen1

May 2nd Birthdays:
1892
 Manifred von Richtofen,'The Red Baron' WWI fighter ace
1895
 Lorenzo Hart-composer 'My Funny Valentine'
1924
 Theodore Bikel -actor/singer on Broadway/film 'Fiddler on The Roof',' The Russians Are Coming, The Russians Are Coming'
1936
 Englebert Humperdink{real name Arnold Dorsey} British singer 'Release Me, After The Loving'
1946
 Lesley Gore- singer/songwriter'Its my Party, You Don't Own Me'
1950 Lou Graham- singer/songwriter with band' Foreigner' 'Cold As Ice,Hot Bloodied'
1975
 David Beckham-British soccer player
Deaths:
1519
Leonardo da Vinci- Italian painter/sculptor 67
1964
 Nancy Astor- U.S. born British politican,1st woman MP in House of Commons 84
1972
 J.Edgar Hoover- 1st director at F.B.I  '24-'72 77
2003
 George Wyle- composer 'Ballad of Gilligan's Island',"Its The Most Wonderful Time of the Year' 87
2010
 Lynn Redgrave- British actress' God &Monsters, Georgy Girl' 67,younger sister of actress, Vanessa Redgrave
2014
Efrem Zimbalist, Jr actor -TV shows' 77 Sunset Strip,The F.B.I. 95


----------



## Tish

*On this day in History, May 3rd

1999 A tornado produces the highest wind speeds ever recorded*
The F5 tornado hitting parts of Oklahoma City caused a record wind speed of about 301 mph (484 km/h). 45 people were killed, and 665 were injured.

*1979 Margaret Thatcher is elected British Prime Minister*
The conservative politician was the first female head of state in Europe. During her 11-year reign, her sweeping economic reforms polarized the British public and her toughness earned her the nickname The Iron Lady.
*
1978 The Digital Equipment Corporation sends the world's first spam email*
A representative sent out 600 emails and sold computers for $12 million. Unsolicited bulk emails have since become a scourge of the digital age as spammers attempt to achieve similar success.

*1958 Truman Capote's book Breakfast at Tiffany's is published*
The novella is one of the U.S. author's most popular works. The 1961 film of the same name starring Audrey Hepburn is classic in its genre.

*1913 The first Indian full-length feature film is premiered*
The release of Raja Harishchandra marked the birth of the Indian film industry, the world's largest in terms of films produced and ticket sales.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 3rd   *

1933 James Brown
American singer-songwriter, producer, actor

1921 Sugar Ray Robinson
American boxer

1919 Pete Seeger
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1898 Golda Meir
Israeli educator, politician, 4th Prime Minister of Israel

1469 Niccolò Machiavelli
Italian historian, philosopher

*Deaths On This Day, May 3rd *

2014 Jim Oberstar
American politician

1999 Godfrey Evans
English cricketer

1987 Dalida
Egyptian/French singer, actress

1916 Patrick Pearse
Irish activist

1481 Mehmed the Conqueror
Ottoman sultan


----------



## Pam

3rd May

1951 King George VI opened the Festival of Britain. It was built on an old bomb site near Waterloo Station in London.

1956 Granada TV broadcast for the first time at 7.30 p.m. With the ending of the BBC's monopoly on broadcasting, viewers saw their first television advertising and four days later Granada did the first sports outside broadcast.

1968 The first heart transplant in Britain was carried out at the National Heart Hospital in Marylebone, London. It was undertaken on an unnamed 45-year-old man.

1999 The body of missing English climber George Mallory was found near the summit of Mount Everest. He had gone missing more than 60 years earlier.

2014 An ornate golden crown that went onto the coffin of Richard III when he was re-buried in Leicester Cathedral (26th March 2015) was displayed at Tewkesbury Abbey. The crown 'gold with sapphires, diamonds, garnets, studded with jewels' was commissioned and paid for by the historian Dr John Ashdown-Hill who helped identify the king's remains.


----------



## moviequeen1

1921
 Northern Ireland was created by UK Govt of Ireland Act,which partioned off 6 northern eastern counties with a Protestant majority
1941
future Hall of Fame Jockey Eddie Arcaro riding horse,'Whirlaway' wins The Kentucky Derby, the 1st leg of 'Triple Crown' in horse racing.
1944
 movie'Going My Way'  directed by Leo McCary is released. It starred Bing Crosby, Barry Fitzgerald, Rise Stevens, Gene Lockhart. The movie won 5 Oscars picture,director,actor{Crosby} supp actor{Fitzgerald} best song'Swinging On a Star"
1948
debut of CBS Evening News which is longest running network news show
2007
 British girl,Madeline MC Cann age 7 disappears from her bed at a holiday apartment her family was staying at in Prara da Luz, Portugal,she's never been found


----------



## moviequeen1

May 3rd Birthdays:
1874
 Francois Coty- French perfume manufacturer
1903
 Bing Crosby-singer/actor 'Going My Way,High Society, "Road to' pictures with Bob Hope,Dorothy Lamour
won Best Actor Oscar for'Going My Way', recording of 'White Christmas'
1919
Pete Seeger-folk singer/activist in group'The Weavers' helped create modern American folk music movement
1932
 Robert Osborne- U.S.film historian was host on Turner Classic Movies Channel '94-'17
1951
 Christopher Cross- singer/songwriter 'Sailing,Think Of Laura, Arthur's Theme' ,He won 5 Grammys  for his debut album in  '79, won an Oscar for co -writing Best Song' Arthur's Theme ' with Burt Bacharach,Carole Bayer Sager,Peter Allen from movie' Arthur'
Deaths:
1940
Henry Ossian Flipper- former slave, 1st African-American to graduate from West Point Military Academy 84
1996
Jack Weston- actor' Dirty Dancing,The 4 Seasons 71
2011
 Jackie Cooper actor/director' Skippy,Superman' 88


----------



## Tish

*On This Day in History May 4th

994 Yitzhak Rabin and Yasser Arafat sign a peace accord to ensure Palestinian self-rule in Gaza and Jericho*
Together with Shimon Peres, the two leaders received the 1994 Nobel Peace Prize. A year later, Rabin was assassinated by a Jewish extremist.

*1959 The Grammy is presented for the first time*
It is one of the most prestigious awards in the music industry. Winners of the first edition included Ella Fitzgerald, Henry Mancini, and Frank Sinatra.

*1953 Ernest Hemingway wins the Pulitzer Prize*
The American author was awarded the prestigious accolade for his novel The Old Man and the Sea. The story about a fisherman and his battle with a large marlin also earned him the Nobel Prize for Literature.

*1904 The United States takes over the construction of the Panama Canal*
French engineers had begun digging a waterway between the Atlantic and Pacific oceans in 1881, but they had to abandon the project after about 22,000 lives had been lost to accidents and disease.

*1675 King Charles II of England commissions the Royal Observatory in Greenwich*
The observatory was built on the prime meridian. The mean solar time at this location is the basis for Greenwich Mean Time (GMT).


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 4th   *

1989 Rory McIlroy
Irish golfer

1929 Audrey Hepburn
Belgian/English actress, singer

1928 Hosni Mubarak
Egyptian air marshal, politician, 4th President of Egypt

1916 Jane Jacobs
American/Canadian journalist, author, activist

1825 Thomas Henry Huxley
English biologist

*Deaths On This Day, May 4th *

2014 Elena Baltacha
Ukrainian/Scottish tennis player

1980 Josip Broz Tito
Yugoslav marshal, politician, 1st President of Yugoslavia

1924 E. Nesbit
English author

1903 Gotse Delchev
Bulgarian activist

1799 Tipu Sultan
Indian army officer, king


----------



## Pam

4th May

1471 The Battle of Tewkesbury, a significant battle in the Wars of the Roses. Edward IV defeated a Lancastrian Army and killed Edward, Prince of Wales

1896 The first British halfpenny newspaper, the Daily Mail, was published. It was the first paper to sell more than one million copies and was heralded as the birth date of modern journalism.

1904 A provisional agreement was signed in Manchester’s Midland Hotel by the Hon. Charles Rolls, seller and repairer of motor cars, and Henry Royce, electrical engineer and builder of a single motor car. In 1907 the Rolls Royce Silver Ghost was the first of their many luxury models.

1982 Twenty sailors were killed when the destroyer HMS Sheffield was hit by an Argentinian Exocet missile during the Falklands War. The Falklands National Monument in Cardiff bears the names of the 255 sailors, soldiers and airmen who died on the UK side. 

2014 Science students at the University of Leicester concluded that the wooden puppet Pinocchio (who was prone to telling tales and whose nose would double in length for each lie) could only have told a maximum of 13 lies. After 13 lies it was concluded that the nose would be 140 metres long and the force exerted downwards would cause his neck to snap.


----------



## moviequeen1

1780
 American Academy of Arts&Science founded in Boston,Mass John&Samuel Adams, James Bowden founding members
1942
 The 1st naval battle fought solely in air between U.S, Japanese,Australian Navy&Air Forces for the Battle of the Coral Sea
1970
 The National Guard shoots at group of anti-war protestors,killing 4 at Kent State Univ in Ohio
Crosby,Stills&Nash,Young had hit single "4 Dead in Ohio'
1979
 Margaret Thatcher becomes the 1 woman Prime Minister in United Kingdom  1979-1990
1992
 U.S. Army&Marine Corp forces called in to Los Angeles to end the rioting following the  aquittal of 4 L.A cops who were accused of beating motorist, Rodney King The damage caused $1 billion,63 people were killed


----------



## moviequeen1

May 4th Birthdays:
1796
Horace Mann- U.S. educator/author who pioneered public schools
1909
Howard Da Silva- actor "The lost Weekend, Blue Dahlia', he played' Ben Franklin in the Broadway musical' 1776,in the film version with most of the original Broadway cast
1929
 Audrey Hepburn- actress, Breakfast at Tiffany's, 'Wait Until Dark, My Fair Lady, Robin&Marian,Always
1989
 Rory McIllroy- Irish PGA golfer,he has won PGA Championship'12, U.S. Open'11,British Open '14. The only  major slam tournament he's never won is the Masters
Deaths:
1975
Moe Howard- comedian with 'The Three Stooges' 77
1987
 Cathryn Damon- actress,her best known TV role' Mary Campbell in ABC show'Soap' 56
2011
 Sada Thompson-actress nest known TV role' Kate Lawrence' in ABC drama'Family' co star with James Broderick{Matthew's dad} 83


----------



## Paco Dennis

Mar. 1, 2019
Marshall County couple caught in Wisconsin pile up involving 100+ cars​


----------



## Tish

*This Day in History May 5th

1980 The British Special Air Service (SAS) terminate the Iranian Embassy siege in London*
Six gunmen had held 26 people, hostage, for six days, demanding the release of Iranian Arab prisoners. Two of the hostages were killed.
*
1955 West Germany regains full sovereignty after World War II*
The Federal Republic of Germany had been established in 1949. Its provisional capital was Bonn. After the 1990 reunification of East and West Germany, Berlin was declared the country's capital.
*
1949 The Council of Europe is founded*
The organization was the first to work for European integration. It has 47 member countries and is a completely separate entity from the European Union (EU).

*1934 The first Three Stooges film is released*
The comedy trio soon became famous, especially in the U.S., for their short films featuring slapstick humor.

*1904 Cy Young pitches the first perfect game in modern major league baseball*
A game is considered perfect when none of the opposing players reach the first base. Young's team, the Boston Americans, won 3-0 over the Philadelphia Athletics


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 5th   *

1988 Adele
English singer-songwriter, musician

1943 Michael Palin
English actor, screenwriter

1830 John Batterson Stetson
American businessman founded the John B. Stetson Company

1818 Karl Marx
German philosopher

1813 Søren Kierkegaard
Danish philosopher, author

*Deaths On This Day, May 5th *

2013 Greg Quill
Australian/Canadian singer-songwriter, journalist

2000 Gino Bartali
Italian cyclist

1995 Mikhail Botvinnik
Russian chess player

1977 Ludwig Erhard
German politician, 2nd Chancellor of West Germany

1821 Napoleon
Corsican/French military officer, political leader


----------



## moviequeen1

1847
 American Medical Association is organized in Philadelphia,PA
1921
 perfume,Chanel No 5 is released by fashion designer, Coco Chanel
1936
 Edward Ravenscroft patents screw on bottle cap with a pour lip
1952
 Herman Wouk receives Pulitzer Prize for his book'The Caine Mutiny'
1986
 The Rock n Roll Hall of Fame Foundation selects Cleveland, Ohio as future site of their Hall of Fame Museum
2018
 an electric cigarette kills a man in St .Petersburg,Fla,1st death from a vaping product


----------



## moviequeen1

May 5th Birthdays:
1818
Karl Marx- German philosopher
1903
James Beard- U.S. culinary expert/author
1926
 Ann B. Davis- actress- best known TV roles,'Schultzy' on 'Bob Cummings Show', 'Alice' on 'Brady Bunch'
1943
 Michael Palin -English actor/comedian with "Monty Python' 'A Fish Called Wanda'
1959
Brian Williams- U.S journalist, was NBC Nightly News Anchor '04-'15. hosted MSNBC show'The 11th Hour with Brian Williams  2016-2021, he left the network in Dec '21
1973
Tina Yothers- actress best known TV role' Jennifer' on NBC sitcom,'Family Ties'
1988
 Adele- British  pop singer/songwriter 'Hello,Rolling in the Deep, Someone like You' has won 15 Grammys,  co wrote Best Song Oscar 'Skyfall' from James Bond movie of same name
Deaths:
 1821
Napoleon Bonaparte- French military leader,died in exile on remote island of Saint Helena 51
1902
 Bret Harte- novelist'Outcasts of Poker Flats' 65
2008
 Irv Robbins- co-founder of ice cream parlor chain 'Baskin/Robbins' 90
2011
Dana Wynter- actress 'Airport,Invasion of Body Snatchers 79


----------



## Tish

*On This Day in History, May 6th

2004 The final episode of Friends is aired*
The immensely popular sitcom about Rachel, Monica, Phoebe, Joey, Chandler, and Ross had been produced since 1994. The final episode “The Last One” was watched by 52 million viewers.

*1994 The Channel Tunnel linking the United Kingdom with France is opened*
Queen Elizabeth II of the United Kingdom and French President François Mitterrand inaugurated the “Chunnel”. It measures just over 50 km (31 mi) and is the tunnel with the world's longest undersea portion.

*1976 A massive earthquake hits northeast Italy*
939 people died and 157,000 were left homeless in Italy's worst earthquake, which measured 6.5 on the Richter scale.

*1954 Roger Bannister becomes the first person to run a mile in under 4 minutes*
The British athlete took 3 minutes and 59.4 seconds to cover 1609 meters. The current record by Moroccan Hicham El Guerrouj stands at 3:43.13 (as of February 2014).

*1937 The Hindenburg zeppelin filled with hydrogen goes up in flames*
The footage showing a colossal fireball engulfing the German airship during a landing attempt in Lakehurst, NJ, has become iconic for the end of the zeppelin era. 35 lives were lost in the crash.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 6th   *

1961 George Clooney
American actor, director, producer, screenwriter

1953 Tony Blair
Scottish/English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1915 Orson Welles
American actor, director, producer, screenwriter

1856 Sigmund Freud
Austrian neurologist

1758 Maximilien de Robespierre
French lawyer, politician

*Deaths On This Day, May 6th *

1992 Marlene Dietrich
German/American actress, singer

1952 Maria Montessori
Italian physician, educator

1919 L. Frank Baum
American author

1862 Henry David Thoreau
American writer, philosopher

1859 Alexander von Humboldt
German geographer, explorer


----------



## Pam

6th May

878:  6–12 May - The Battle of Edington, a village in Wiltshire. The arrival of a Danish great army in East Anglia in 865 marked the start of a new phase of Viking attacks on Britain. Previously, the Vikings had come to raid and settle around the coast, but this force came to conquer. Only the victory of Alfred the Great against the Viking Guthrum the Old saved Anglo-Saxon independence. Guthrum was forced to withdraw from Wessex and agree to the division of England. 

1536 Henry VIII ordered that English language Bibles be placed in every church.

1840 The first postage stamps, the ‘Penny Black’ and two-penny ‘blues’, which were the brainchild of Roland Hill, became valid for postage.

1959 Icelandic gunboats fire lived ammunition at British trawlers during a Cod War between Britain and Iceland over fishing rights in the North Sea.

1960 Princess Margaret, sister of Queen Elizabeth II, married Anthony Armstrong-Jones at Westminster Abbey in London. It was the first televised royal wedding and was watched by more than 20 million viewers.

2019 The Duchess of Sussex gave birth to a boy, the first child for Prince Harry and his wife Megan. The baby was delivered at 05:26 BST and weighed 7lbs 3oz (3.2kg). At his birth, he became 7th in line to the throne.


----------



## moviequeen1

1837
 Deere Company founder/blacksmith, John Deere creates the 1st steel plough in Grand Detour,Ill
1851 
Linus Yale patents the Yale lock
1941
entertainer,/comedian Bob Hope performs his 1st USO Show at March Fields in Calif
1970
thousands of U.S. college students around the country walk out of their classes in protest over the 4 Kent St students killed in Ohio by National Guard
2002
 Elon Musk founds company, SpaceX


----------



## Alligatorob

Day late, but I think we missed Cinco de Mayo, May 5th.

More a Mexican American holiday than a Mexican one, it got started in California.  I always enjoy having a beer or two.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinco_de_Mayo


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> 1970
> thousands of U.S. college students around the country walk out of their classes in protest over the 4 Kent St students killed in Ohio by National Guard


I remember that all too well, kind of a turning point for me...


----------



## moviequeen1

May 6th Birthdays:
1856
Sigmund Freud- Austrian neurologist/father of pyschology
1868
Gaston Leroux-French writer'The Phantom of the Opera'
1915
 Orson Welles-actor/director "Citizen Kane, War of The Worlds' He won Oscar as co-writer of screenplay for 'Kane', won an honorary Oscar in 1971
1931
 Willie Mayes- Baseball Hall of Fame centerfielder for SF Giants, NY Mets
1945
 Bob Segar- rock singer/songwriter' Against The Wind,Hollywood Nights,Old Time Rock&Roll
1961
 George Clooney-actor/director/ producer 'O Brother Where Art Thou,Syriana,The Descendants,Batman His best known TV role' Dr Doug Ross on NBC medical drama'ER' He has won 2 Oscars, best supp actor'Syiana', co producer of movie' Argo' 
Deaths:
1862
 Henry David Thoreau- U.S. naturalist 'On Walden Pond' 44
1919
 L.Frank Baun- author'The Wizard of Oz' 62
1991
 Wilfred Hyde- White- British actor,'My Fair Lady,Peyton Place 87


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> L.Frank Baun- author'The Wizard of Oz' 62


Little know fact, Frank's father and brother started one of the first oil companies in the US, probably the world.  Castroline, one of their specialties was axle grease.  Guess who illustrated their advertisements.


----------



## Tish

*This Day in History, May 7th

2000 Vladimir Putin becomes President of Russia*
The former KGB officer enjoys high approval ratings in his country as living standards in Russia have improved drastically under his rule. Internationally, he has been criticized for his authoritarian style of government.
*
1946 Sony is founded*
The company started as Tokyo Telecommunications Engineering. It is now one of the leading manufacturers of electronic products.

*1945 Germany's Nazi regime surrenders unconditionally*
The capitulation ended World War II, one of the bloodiest conflicts of all time. According to estimates, between 40 and 71 million people died in the war and the Holocaust initiated by Adolf Hitler's Nazi regime.
*
1915 A German U-Boat sinks the RMS Lusitania*
1198 lives were lost in the attack, making it the deadliest shipwreck during World War I. The fact that some of the dead were U.S. citizens influenced the country's decision to enter the war in 1917.

*1895 Alexander Popov demonstrates the world's first radio receiver*
The Russian physicist had initially built the device as a lightning detector. He achieved the first radio transmission between two buildings the following year.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 7th   *

1892 Josip Broz Tito
Yugoslav marshal, politician, 1st President of Yugoslavia

1861 Rabindranath Tagore
Indian author, poet, Nobel Prize laureate

1840 Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Russian composer

1812 Robert Browning
English poet

1711 David Hume
Scottish economist, historian, philosopher

*Deaths On This Day, May 7th *

2011 Seve Ballesteros
Spanish golfer

1940 George Lansbury
English politician

1840 Caspar David Friedrich
German painter

1825 Antonio Salieri
Italian composer

973 Otto I, Holy Roman Emperor


----------



## moviequeen1

1789
The 1st U.S. Presidential inaugral ball was held in NYC for Pres George Washington
1824
 composer, Ludwig van Beethoven's '9th Choral Symphony' considered his greatest work debuts in Vienna
1915
 RMS Lusitana traveling from NY- Liverpool, England is torpeoded by German U-boat off the coast of Ireland killing 1300 passengers
1966
 group'Mamas&Papas' their only #1 single' Monday,Monday' debuts on music charts
1980
Paul Geidel,Jr ,the longest serving U.S. prisoner is paroled after serving 68 yrs age 86. He was convicted of 2nd degree murder in 1911 when he was 17


----------



## moviequeen1

May 7th Birthdays:
1840
 Pytor Tcharskovsky- Russian composer '1812 Overture', The Nutcracker: Swan Lake'
1901
 Gary Cooper- actor 'Sgt York, High Noon,he won Best Actor Oscar for both of these movies
1922
Darren Mc Gavin-actor 'Nightstalker, A Christmas Story'
1938
 Jimmy Ruffin- soul singer'What Becomes of the Brokenhearted'
1950
Tim Russert- U.S TV journalist  host of NBC news program'Meet The Press' '91-'08
Deaths:
1951
Warner Baxter- actor 'Cisco Kid' 62
1998
Eddie Rabbitt- singer/songwriter 'I Love A Rainy Night,Kentucky Rain' 56{lung cancer}
2000
Douglas Fairbanks, Jr- actor 'Prisoner of Zenda', 'Gunga Din' 90
2011
 Seve Ballesteros- Spanish PGA golfer won British Open '79,'84,'88,won U.S. Open'80,'83  54{brain cancer}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day in History, May 8th

1984 Moscow announces that the USSR will not take part in the 1984 Olympics in Los Angeles*
Several other countries, such as Cuba, Afghanistan, Bulgaria, Ethiopia, East Germany, Hungary, Poland, and Vietnam joined the boycott. 4 years earlier, the United States had not sent any athletes to the Summer Olympics in Moscow.
*
1978 Reinhold Messner and Peter Habeler climb Mount Everest without an oxygen supply*
Prior to the Italian and Austrian mountaineers' ascent, it was thought to be impossible to conquer the world's highest mountain without supplemental oxygen.

*1970 The Beatles release the album Let It Be*
The recording was the last studio album ever released by the legendary English rock band.
*
1927 The White Bird and its crew mysteriously disappear*
French aviators, Charles Nungesser and François Coli had taken off from Paris in their Levasseur PL.8 biplane in an attempt to make the first non-stop transatlantic flight. Their disappearance remains a mystery. Charles Lindbergh succeeded two weeks later.

*1886 Coca-Cola is invented*
According to legend, Dr. John Styth Pemberton, an Atlanta pharmacist, produced the syrup in a brass pot in his backyard. It was first intended as a patent medicine. Today, Coca-Cola is one of the world's most popular soft drinks and one of the most recognized trademarks.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 8th   *

1970 Naomi Klein
Canadian author, activist

1945 Keith Jarrett
American pianist, composer

1926 David Attenborough
English television host

1911 Robert Johnson
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1884 Harry S. Truman
American colonel, politician, 33rd President of the United States

*Deaths On This Day, May 8th *

1990 Luigi Nono
Italian composer

1988 Robert A. Heinlein
American writer

1903 Paul Gauguin
French painter

1891 Helena Blavatsky
Russian scholar, theosophist

1873 John Stuart Mill
English economist, civil servant, philosopher


----------



## moviequeen1

1541
 Spanish explorer, Hernando de Solo and his expedition party discover the Mississippi River
1877
The 1st Westminster Dog Show was held in NYC,,it orginally was a show for pointer,setters,it drew 1200 dogs
1912
 film/production distrubtion studio,Paramount Pictures was founded
1962
 Oskar Schindler and his wife, Emilie were honored at a ceremony in Jerusalem for saving 1200 Jews during WWII
2010
 Betty White becomes the oldest person to host "Saturday Night Live' age 88,she won a Emmy for guest hosting


----------



## moviequeen1

May 8th Birthdays;
1884
Harry Truman- 33rd U.S. President 1945-1953
1926
 David Attenborough- British naturalist/producer/ host BBC"Our Planet Series' His late brother was  actor Sir Richard Attenborough 
1940
Peter Benchly- author' Jaws',The Deep' both were made into movies
1951
Philip Bailey-r&b singer'Easy Lover'
Deaths:
1880
 Gustave Flaubert- French novelist 'Madame Bovary' 58
1903
 Paul Gaughin-French painter 54
1967
LaVerne Andrews- pop/jazz singer with her sisters 'Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy',Rum&Coca- Cola'  55{cancer}
1994
George Peppard- actor, 'Breakfast at Tiffanys Blue Max, best known TV role'Hannibal Smith" in TV show' The A Team' '83-'87  65
2008
 Eddy Arnold- country music singer'Make the World Go Away' 89
2016
William Schallert- actor,best known TV role played Patty Duke's dad on 'Patty Duke Show' '63-'66  93


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 9th

2012 The brand-new Sukhoi Superjet 100 plane crashes*
The regional jet was the first airliner produced in Russia since the end of the USSR in 1991. The doomed flight was a demonstration tour carrying potential customers. All 45 people on board perished in the crash, which was caused by pilot error.

*1997 Pete Peterson becomes the first U.S. ambassador to visit Vietnam after the end of the war*
Peterson, a Vietnam veteran, devoted himself to promoting reconciliation between the two countries. About 2.5 million Vietnamese, most of them civilians, were killed during the war.
*
1979 Iranian Jewish businessman Habib Elghanian is executed*
An Islamic revolutionary tribunal had convicted him of “contacts with Israel and Zionism” and “friendship with the enemies of God”. His execution triggered a Jewish mass exodus from Iran.

*1969 Carlos Lamarca begins his fight against Brazil's military dictatorship*
Lamarca was a member of the communist organization Vanguardia Popular Revolucionária (VPR) and is well known for his urban guerilla actions. Brazilian forces killed him in 1971.
*
1960 The first birth control pill is approved*
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration announced that it would add birth control as a new indication for the drug “Enovid”.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 9th   *

1949 Billy Joel
American singer-songwriter, pianist

1934 Alan Bennett
English actor, screenwriter, author

1921 Sophie Scholl
German student, activist

1837 Adam Opel
German engineer founded the Opel Company

1800 John Brown
American activist

*Deaths On This Day, May 9th *

2012 Vidal Sassoon
English/American hairdresser

1986 Tenzing Norgay
Nepalese mountaineer

1976 Ulrike Meinhof
German journalist, activist

1805 Friedrich Schiller
German poet, playwright, historian

1707 Dieterich Buxtehude
German/Danish organist, composer


----------



## Pam

9th May

1662 The first recorded Punch & Judy Show in Britain took place at Covent Garden in London.

1671 Irishman Colonel Thomas Blood attempted to steal the British Crown Jewels from the Tower of London. Despite being caught red-handed, he was pardoned by King Charles II. 

1887 Buffalo Bill's Wild West Show opened in London. His cowboy themed shows also toured Europe as well as the United States.

1896 The first 'Horseless Carriage' Show opened at the Imperial Institute in London, when ten engine-powered models went on show to the public.

1945 The Channel Islands were liberated by the British after five years of German occupation.


----------



## moviequeen1

1882
Telegraph Hill RR Comp{cable cars} is organized in San Francisco
1926
 aviator/explorer, Richard E. Byrd&his co -pilot Floyd Bennett claim the 1st flight over the North Pole
1960
U.S becomes the 1st country to legalize birth control pill
1989
Vice Pres,Dan Quayle in a speech at a United ***** College Fund event said' What a waste it is to lose one's mind' He meant to say'a mind is a terrible thing to waste'
2012
Mark Rothko's 'Orange, Red,Yellow, painting becomes most expensive contemporary art piece sold at auction for $86.9mil
2018
oldest viral DNA,form of hepatitis B discovered in a 7,000 yr old skeleton found in Germany


----------



## moviequeen1

May 9th Birthdays:
1265
Dante Alegheri-Italian author/poet' Dante's Inferno'
1873
 Howard Carter- British archeologist who found King Tutankhanmun's Tomb
1918
Mike Wallace- journalist/ reporter/interviewer on CBS news magazine '60 Minute'
1920 Richard Adams-English author' Watership Down'
1936
Albert Finney- British actor, 'Tom Jones, Two For The Road, Shoot The Moon,Erin Brockovich
1949
Billy Joel- Grammy award winning singer/songwriter 'Just The Way You Are, Piano Man,NYState of Mind
Deaths:
1914
CW Post- U.S food manufacturer of breakfast cereals 59{suicide}
1957
Ezio Pinza- Italian Opera singer-NY Met Opera, "South Pacific" 64
1986
 Hershel Bernardi- actor,was voice of 'Charlie the Tuna in TV commericals 62
2009
 Chuck Daly-NBA Hall of Fame Basketball coach with Detroit Pistons 78
2012
Vidal Sassoon- British hair stylist 84
2020
Little Richard-singer/songwriter/ rock n roll pioneer 'Tutti Fruitti 87


----------



## Tish

*On Ths Day in History, May 10th

1994 Nelson Mandela becomes South Africa's first black president*
Mandela's inauguration came after more than 300 years of white rule. Before becoming president, he was a pivotal figure in the fight against the racist apartheid regime and was incarcerated for 27 years.

*1954 Bill Haley releases “Rock Around the Clock”*
It was the first rock song to top the Billboard charts and has become a classic of the early rock era.
*
1941 Adolf Hitler's deputy, Rudolf Hess, parachuted into Scotland to broker a peace agreement*
Hess was captured and interrogated. He was the last in a long line of prominent figures to be incarcerated in the Tower of London. Hitler characterized his peace mission four years before the end of World War II as treason.

*1933 Nazis ceremonially burn about 25,000 allegedly “un-German” books*
The book burnings were part of the right-wing German Student Union's Action against the Un-German Spirit. Among the burnt books were works by Albert Einstein, Bertolt Brecht, Sigmund Freud, and Franz Kafka.

*1869 In the United States, the first coast to coast railroad is completed*
The Central Pacific and Union Pacific railroad systems were joined at Promontory Summit in Utah, using a “Golden Spike”. This last spike is now housed in the Cantor Arts Museum at Stanford University.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, May 10th   *

1977 Nick Heidfeld
German race car driver

1960 Bono
Irish singer-songwriter, actor, activist

1957 Sid Vicious
English singer, bass player

1946 Donovan
Scottish/English singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer, actor

1899 Fred Astaire
American actor, singer, dancer

*Deaths On This Day, May 10th *

1977 Joan Crawford
American actress

1897 Andrés Bonifacio
Filipino activist

1863 Stonewall Jackson
American general

1818 Paul Revere
American military officer

1774 Louis XV of France


----------



## moviequeen1

1869
The Transcontential Railroad is completed at Promontory Summit,Utah connecting Central Pacific railroad with Union Pacific
1924
 J. Edgar Hoover is appointed head of the F.B.I would be director for 48 yrs until his death in 1972
1940
Winston Churchill succeeds Neville Chamberlain as British Prime Minister. He held this job twice, 1940-1945, 1951-1955
1968
Vietnam Peace Talks between United States&Vietnam begin in Paris,France
1994
 at still life painting by French painter, Paul Cezanne was sold in NYC for $28.6 mill


----------



## moviequeen1

May 10 th Birthdays:
1888
Max Steiner- film movie composer-King Kong, Casablanca, Gone With The Wind'
1899
Fred Astaire- stage/screen dancer/actor 'Easter Parade,Swingtime"
1911
 Bel Kaufman- author' Up The Down Staircase'
1930
 Pat Summerall- NFL football player with NY Giants, CBS/Fox/ESPN sportscaster
1946
Dave Mason- British singer/songwriter' We Just Disagree'
1955
Chris Berman- ESPN sportscaster
1960
Bono{born Paul Hewson} singer/songwriter with Irish band'U2" "I Still Dont Know What I'm Looking For,Beautiful Day
Deaths:
1818
Paul Revere- U.S. silversmith/patriot  who alerted colonial militia of approachment of British forces before the battle of Lexington&Concord 83
1977
Joan Crawford- actress' Mildred Pierce,Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte,.she won Best Actress Oscar for 'Pierce' 74
1999
Shel Silverstein- writer/cartoonist 68
2021
Norman Lloyd- actor/producer best known TV role' Dr Auschlander' on NBC medical drama,'St Elsewhere' 106


----------



## Pam

10th May

1768 John Wilkes (English radical, journalist, and politician) was imprisoned for writing an article for the North Briton newspaper severely criticizing King George III. This action provoked rioting in London.

1773 The British Parliament passed the Tea Act, designed to save the British East India Company by granting it a monopoly on the North American tea trade.

1857 A revolt by Sepoys at Meerut started the Indian Mutiny by Indian soldiers serving in the British Army.

1915... a Zeppelin airship dropped over 100 incendiary bombs on Southend.

1916 Explorer Ernest Shackleton and companions reached the Falkland island of South Georgia after sailing 800 miles in 16 days in an open boat. They were looking for help for the remaining members of their party marooned on Elephant island, Antarctica.

1919 The first scheduled commercial air service in Britain began. The flight from Manchester to Southport cost 4 guineas one way and was run by A.V.Roe.


----------



## Tish

*This Day In History, May 11th

1998 India executes a series of nuclear weapons tests*
The detonations raised fears of a nuclear conflict in the area and sparked international protests. On May 13, 1998, India officially declared itself a nuclear power.

*1996 ValuJet flight 592 crashes into the Florida Everglades shortly after takeoff*
All 110 people on board lost their lives in the crash that was caused by a fire in the cargo compartment.

*1985 56 football fans die in a stadium fire*
During a match against Lincoln City, the wooden stand at Valley Parade football ground went up in flames. The exits were locked. A burning cigarette thrown into a waste bin has been determined as the probable cause of the disaster.

*1981 The musical Cats is premiered*
The piece sparked a musical craze around the world and catapulted the composer Andrew Lloyd Webber to stardom.

*868 The earliest surviving dated printed book is produced in China*
The “Diamond Sutra” is one of the most important texts in Mahayana Buddhism. The British Library in London presently houses the copy.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 11th   *

1918 Richard Feynman
American physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

1904 Salvador Dalí
Spanish painter

1888 Irving Berlin
American composer

1861 Frederick Russell Burnham
American soldier, adventurer

1838 Walter Goodman
English painter, illustrator, author

*Deaths On This Day, May 11th *

2001 Douglas Adams
English/American author, playwright

1988 Kim Philby
British spy, Soviet double agent

1981 Bob Marley
Jamaican/American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1778 William Pitt, 1st Earl of Chatham
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1760 Alaungpaya
Burmese king


----------



## Pam

11th May

1685  18 year old Margaret Wilson was executed by drowning for refusing to swear an oath declaring James VII (James II of England) as head of the church. She died along with Margaret McLachlan. Known as the Wigtown Martyrs they are buried in Wigtown Churchyard. 

1812 Prime Minister Spencer Perceval is shot and killed by John Bellingham in the lobby of the House of Commons. Bellingham was a businessman who believed he had been unjustly imprisoned for debt in Russia. On his return to England he tried to get compensation from the Government, only to be repeatedly turned down. Perceval is the only British Prime Minister to have been assassinated in office.

1820 The launch of HMS Beagle, the ship that took Charles Darwin on his scientific voyage to test his theories on evolution. 

1963 British businessman Greville Wynne, aged 44, accused of spying for the West was sentenced to eight years' detention by a Moscow tribunal.


----------



## moviequeen1

1820
the launch of HMS Beagle ship which would later take Charles Darwin on his famous scientific voyage
1927
Louis B. Meyer, head of MGM studios forms the Academy of Motion Picture Arts&Science.He wanted an org that would advance arts&sciences in movies. The Academy is known around the world for producing the 'Oscars' every year
1968
 single' MacArthur Park 'is released with actor/singer,Richard Harris,the single was 7 min long It came from the album'A Tramp Shining' all songs were written by composer Jimmy Webb.It hit #2 on the music charts
1969
 British comedy troupe'Monty Python' was formed with actors/comedians :John Cleese, Michael Pallin,Eric Idle,Graham Chapman,Terry Gilliam,Terry Jones
1989
 Kenya announces worldwide ban on ivory to preserve its elephant herds
2015
at Sotheby's auction house in NYC, a record price of $179.3 mil for a Picasso painting 'The Women of Algiers' was sold


----------



## moviequeen1

May 11th Birthdays:
1888
Irving Berlin-Russian/U.S. composer considered  by many  one of the greatest songwriters in history,his songs include:
'God Bless America, Always,White Christmas,Cheek to Cheek"
1904
Salvador Dali- Spanish surrealist painter
1920
Denver Pyle- actor, best known TV role,'Uncle Jesse Duke' in CBS show' Dukes of Hazzard'
1927
Mort Sahl- standup comedian/political satrist
1941
 Eric Burton- rock singer with group'Animals' 'House of the Rising Sun,War,Spill The Wine'
Deaths:
1960
John D.Rockefeller,Jr- U.S financier/philanthropist 86
1981
Bob Marley- Jamican reggae musician 'One Love,Three Little Birds' 36{brain&lung cancer}
1985
 Chester Gould,cartoonist'Dick Tracy' 84
2001
 Douglas Adams- British author' Hitchiker's Guide to Galaxy' 49
2020
Jerry Stiller actor/comedian 92


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 12th

2008 A massive earthquake rocks China*
The magnitude 7.9 quake left some 69,000 people dead, 18,000 missings, and 4.8 million homeless. It was the deadliest earthquake in China since 1976 when the Tangshan earthquake killed over 240,000 people.

*1998 Violent clashes follow the killing of four protesters in Jakarta, Indonesia*
The riots eventually led to the resignation of President Suharto.
*
1994 The Nagorno-Karabakh conflict ends*
With the signing of the Bishkek Protocol a week earlier, Armenian and Azerbaijani diplomats had formalized the ceasefire that went into effect on May 12. The conflict itself remains unsolved.
*
1982 A Spanish priest attempts to assassinate Pope John Paul II*
Juan María Fernández y Krohn opposed the reforms initiated by the Second Vatican Council and believed that the Pope was a Communist agent. John Paul II escaped with minor injuries.

*1941 The world's first programmable, fully automatic computer is presented*
The Z3 was designed by German inventor, Konrad Zuse. The original machine was destroyed in an air raid. A replica can be seen at the Deutsches Museum in Munich.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 12th   *

1946 Daniel Libeskind
American architect, designed the Imperial War Museum North, Jewish Museum

1928 Burt Bacharach
American pianist, composer, producer

1921 Joseph Beuys
German sculptor, illustrator

1907 Katharine Hepburn
American actress, singer

1820 Florence Nightingale
Italian/English nurse

*Deaths On This Day, May 12th *

2008 Robert Rauschenberg
American painter, illustrator

2001 Perry Como
American singer, actor

1884 Bedřich Smetana
Czech composer

1860 Charles Barry
English architect, designed the Upper Brook Street Chapel, Halifax Town Hall

1003 Pope Sylvester II


----------



## moviequeen1

1294
construction begins for Santa Croce in Florence, Italy,world's largest Francescan church.It was consecrated in 1442
1938
 Sandoz Labs begins to manufacture LSD{lysergic acid diethylamide}
1958
 U.S.&Canada form North American Air Defense{NORAD}
2002
former U.S. President, Jimmy Carter begins 5 day trip in Cuba meeting with Fidel Castro.He was 1st Pres in/out of office to visit since Castro's 1959 revolution


----------



## moviequeen1

May 12th Birthdays:
1820
Florence Nightingale- British nurse who revoluntized nursing during Crimean War
1845
 Gabriel Faure- French composer/organist 'Requiem"
1907
 Katherine Hepburn- actress who won 4 Oscars for Best Actress :
Morning Glory'34, Guess Who's Coming to Dinner'67, The Lion In Winter'68, On Golden Pond'82
1925
Yogi Berra- MLB Hall of Fame Catcher NY Yankees, NY Mets
1928
Burt Bacharach-composer' "Alfie, I'll Never Fall In Love Again,Do You KNow the Way to Santa Fe' Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head' he wrote the music, Hal David-lyrics. He's won 3 Oscars, Best Song'Raindrops' from movie 'Butch Cassidy&Sundance Kid', original score for 'Kid' best orginal song' Arthur's Theme'  from movie 'Arthur'
1948
 Steve Winwood- British rock singer/songwriter' Gimme Some Lovin,Higher Love, Roll With It'
1981
 Rami Malek- actor, won Best Actor Oscar for his role as Freddy Mercury in 'Bohemian Rhapsody'
Deaths:
1992
 Robert Reed- actor, best known TV roles "Kenneth Preston' in court room drama'The Defenders' co starred with E.G. Marshall,'Mike Brady' in ABC sitcom'Brady Bunch' 59
2001
 Perry Como-singer 'Catch a Falling Star,Its Impossible, And I Love You So' 89


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 13th

1989 Thousands of students begin a hunger strike on Tiananmen Square in Beijing*
The non-violent occupation of the square was part of anti-corruption and pro-democracy demonstrations. Some 3000 unarmed civilians were killed when the army cracked down on the protesters on June 3-4, 1989.

*1981 Pope John Paul II survives an assassination attempt*
Turkish right-wing extremist Mehmet Ali Ağca fired two shots at John Paul II on St. Peter's Square. The Pope was seriously wounded but survived thanks to a 5-hour operation and went on to visit his attacker in prison.

*1950 The first Formula One World Championship season kicks off*
Giuseppe Farina won the first FIA World Championship of Drivers for the Alfa Romeo team.

*1940 Igor Sikorsky pilots his VS-300 helicopter's maiden flight*
The helicopter was the first successful model to use the single vertical tail rotor that most helicopters feature today.
*
1909 The Giro d'Italia cycle race is held for the first time*
The Giro is considered one of the world's most important cycle races. Luigi Ganna won the first edition, which went from Milan to Naples and back.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 13th   *

1964 Stephen Colbert
American comedian, actor, talk show host

1950 Stevie Wonder
American singer-songwriter, pianist, producer

1914 Joe Louis
American boxer

1842 Arthur Sullivan
English composer

1717 Maria Theresa
Austrian wife of Francis I, Holy Roman Emperor

*Deaths On This Day, May 13th *

2001 R. K. Narayan
Indian author

1977 Mickey Spillane
American mobster

1975 Bob Wills
American singer-songwriter

1930 Fridtjof Nansen
Norwegian explorer, scientist, diplomat, humanitarian, Nobel Prize laureate

1832 Georges Cuvier
French biologist


----------



## Pam

13th May

1660 Diarist Samuel Pepys witnessed the removal of the Irish Harp from the Union Flag, on the Restoration of Charles II. The cross of St Patrick was not added until 1801.

1787 The first fleet of ships carrying convicts to the new penal colony of Australia left England. A group of over 1,400 people in 11 ships set sail from Portsmouth, England. Their destination was a vaguely described bay in the continent of Australia, newly discovered to Europeans. In a stunning feat of planning and navigation, nearly all of the voyagers survived and arrived in Botany Bay several months later.

1868 A team of Aboriginal cricketers arrived in England to play 47 matches. They preceded a white Australian team by more than ten years. The gruelling 6-month tour had the team playing 47 two-day games of which 14 were won, 14 lost and 19 drawn. Aside from playing cricket, the players were forced to entertain crowds as a side-show with demonstrations of boomerang and spear throwing. Though the team was able to eventually win the respect of the English cricket world, they experienced much sickness, death and racism during the tour.

1912 The Royal Flying Corps, (now known as the Royal Air Force), was established.


----------



## moviequeen1

1767
Wolfgang Mozart's 1st opera  he wrote when he was 11,"Apollo et Hyacinthus' debuts in Salzburg
1918
U.S. airmail stamps issued,cost 24 cents
1958
 V.P. Richard Nixon's motorcade was attacked while in Carcas,Venezula,several of his staff members were injured
1973
U.S. men's tennis player,Bobby Riggs defeated Australian player, Margaret Court  in Calif. She got trounced by Riggs, 6-2,6-1 This was a prequel to the "Battle of The Sexes' tennis match Riggs played Billie Jean King
1991
 Apple releases Macintosh System 7.0
2019
actress Felicity Huffman pleads guilty in U.S. college admission scandal.She paid a college admission consultant to inflate her daughter, Sophia's SAT score. She apologized to the court,regretted what she did. She was sentenced to 14 days in federal prison,served 11,paid $30,000 fine,did 250 hrs of community service


----------



## moviequeen1

May 13th Birthdays:
1840
 Arthur Sullivan- British operatic composer'Pirates of Penzance,H.M.S. Penafore
1914
 Joe Lewis- U.S.  boxer, world heavyweight champion '37-'49
1927
 Herb Ross-film director "Footloose, Steel Magnolias'
1950
Stevie Wonder- U.S. singer/songwriter, 'My Cherie Amour, You Are The Sunshine of My Life,Sir Duke. He has been honored with 25 Grammy Awards inc LIfetime Achievement Award,had over 30 top ten hits
1986
Lena Dunham- actress/writer/ producer-created HBO series "Girls'
Deaths:
1961
Gary Cooper 2 time Oscar winning actor 60
1972
 Dan Blocker- actor best known TV role' Hoss' On NBC western'Bonanza' 43
1999
Gene Sarazen- U.S PGA golfer, won 7 Grand Slam titles, 38 PGA Tour events 97
2013
 Dr Joyce Brothers- U.S. psychologist 85
2019
Doris Day-singer/ actress /animal rights activist  'Sentimental Journey, Que Sera,Sera movies' Pillow Talk,Man Who Knew Too much, Please Don't Eat the Daisys' 97


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 14th

1973 Skylab blasts off into orbit*
The United States' first space station crashed back to Earth on July 11, 1979, four years ahead of schedule. In its six years of service, the laboratory was used for many biomedical and technological experiments.

*1970 The Red Army Faction (RAF) begins operations*
The German left-wing activist group grew out of the peace and anti-imperialist movement of the 1960s. In reaction to the violent oppression by the German state, they later began operating as a terrorist cell and are responsible for several murders.

*1955 The Warsaw Pact is established*
Eight communist bloc countries signed the mutual defense treaty, which played an important role during the Cold War as an antagonist of NATO.

*1948 Israel becomes an independent state*
The announcement by Prime Minister, David Ben-Gurion, triggered a 10-month armed conflict known as the Arab-Israeli War of 1948. It started the day after the proclamation as troops of Egypt, Syria, Transjordan, and Iraq invaded the young nation.

*1796 The first smallpox vaccination is administered*
The British physician, Edward Jenner, successfully inoculated an 8-year-old smallpox patient using material from a cowpox lesion. The word “vaccine” is derived from the Latin word for cow (Vacca).
Possible shower


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 14th   *

1984 Mark Zuckerberg
American computer programmer, businessman, co-founder of Facebook

1977 Roy Halladay
American baseball player

1969 Cate Blanchett
Australian actress

1923 Adnan Pachachi
Iraqi politician

1922 Franjo Tuđman
Croatian general, politician, 1st President of Croatia

*Deaths On This Day, May 14th *

2015 B.B. King
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1998 Frank Sinatra
American singer, actor

1987 Rita Hayworth
American actress, dancer

1940 Emma Goldman
Lithuanian/American activist, writer

1881 Mary Seacole
Jamaican/English nurse


----------



## moviequeen1

1607
 English colonists established 1st English permanent  settlement in Jamestown not knowing at the time they landed it was the worst drought in 800yrs
1853
 land surveyor/ newspaper publisher/inventor, Gail Borden patents his process of condensed milk
1919
 jockey, Johnny Loftus aboard horse' Sir Barton' wins The Preakness , would go on to win the 1st Triple Crown horse title
1939
movie'The Adventures of Robin Hood' directed by Michael Curtiz,William Keighly is released. It starred Errol Flynn{Robin},Olivia deHavailland{Marien}, Claude Rains, Basil Rathbone. The movie won Oscars for orignal score, art direction Its considered Flynn's greatest role
2005
the USS America,a decomissioned U.S. Navy supercarrier is deliberately sunk in Atlantic Ocean after 4wks of live fire exercises.Its the largest ship ever to be disposed of as target in a military exercise


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> *1796 The first smallpox vaccination is administered*
> The British physician, Edward Jenner, successfully inoculated an 8-year-old smallpox patient using material from a cowpox lesion. The word “vaccine” is derived from the Latin word for cow (Vacca).


The smallpox vaccine is one of the greatest successes of modern medicine, and Jenner's vaccine was a significant advancement.  However it was practiced in Africa and China well before 1796.  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smallpox_vaccine


----------



## moviequeen1

May 14th Birthdays:
1924
Brad Anderson-cartoonist'Marmaduke'
1936
 Bobby Darin- singer 'Mack the Knife,Splish-Splash,Beyond the Sea
1944
 George Lucas- film director,creator of 'Star Wars,Indiana Jones film franchises,' American Graffiti'
1958
Christine Brennan- sports columnist with USAToday
1969
Cate Blanchett- Australian actress -2 time Oscar winner:
best supp Oscar for"The Aviator''04, Best Actress 'Blue Jasmine '13, 'Lord of The Rings,Curious Case of Benjamin Button'
Deaths:
1919
 Henry John Heinz- founder of JHHeinzCompany pre-pared foods 74
1970
Billie Burke- stage/screen/ radio actress'Ziefield Follies, The Wizard Of Oz' 85
1982
Hugh Beaumont-actor, best known TV role' Ward Cleaver' in sitcom'Leave It To Beaver' 73
2003
Robert Stack- actor' host of 'Unsolved Mysteries',TV show'The Untouchables,he played'Eliot Ness',movie'Airplane' a funny spoof 84
2015
 BBKing- blues  guitarist'The Thrill is Gone' 89


----------



## Pam

14th May

1847 HMS Driver completed the first circumnavigation of the world by a steamship when it arrived back at Spithead on the Hampshire coast.

1856 The trial of William Palmer, doctor and poisoner, began at the Old Bailey. Palmer’s victims were poisoned with strychnine. They included creditors, at least four of his 14 illegitimate children, his mother-in-law, his wife who had brought him a large dowry, and other relations. Palmer was found guilty and executed in his native Staffordshire.

1889 The children's charity the National Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Children, was launched in London. Liverpool businessman Thomas Agnew had visited the New York Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Children and was so impressed that he returned to England determined to provide similar help. 

1957 The lifting of restrictions on fuel consumption imposed during the Suez crisis.


----------



## Tish

Alligatorob said:


> The smallpox vaccine is one of the greatest successes of modern medicine, and Jenner's vaccine was a significant advancement.  However it was practiced in Africa and China well before 1796.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smallpox_vaccine


Oh wow, I had no idea.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 15th

1948 Egypt, Syria, Transjordan, and Iraq invade Israel*
The First Arab-Israeli War was initiated by Israel's proclamation of independence on the day before the invasion. It lasted nearly 10 months and caused thousands of casualties on both sides.
*
1940 The first McDonald's fast-food restaurant opens*
Maurice “Mac” and Richard “Dick” McDonald opened McDonald's Bar-B-Q in San Bernardino. Today, McDonald's is the world's largest fast-food chain.
*
1930 The first airline stewardess goes on duty*
Ellen Church and her team served snacks on a United Airlines flight from Oakland to Chicago. The flight attendants were also responsible for refueling the aircraft, handling luggage, and checking tickets.
*
1928 The first Mickey Mouse film is screened*
The 6-minute film “Plane Crazy” directed by Walt Disney shows Mickey trying to fly an airplane in reference to Charles Lindbergh. Today, Mickey Mouse is one of the world's most recognized cartoon characters and the official mascot of the Walt Disney Company.

*1718 The world's first machine gun is patented*
British lawyer, James Puckle, invented the 25.4 mm caliber “Puckle Gun” for use on ships. It was designed for two bullet types: round bullets for Christians and (more damaging) square bullets for Turks.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 15th   *

1987 Andy Murray
Scottish tennis player

1981 Patrice Evra
French footballer

1948 Brian Eno
English singer-songwriter, keyboard player, producer

1856 L. Frank Baum
American author

1773 Klemens von Metternich
German/Austrian politician, 1st State Chancellor of the Austrian Empire

*Deaths On This Day, May 15th *

2012 Carlos Fuentes
Mexican author

1978 Robert Menzies
Australian politician, 12th Prime Minister of Australia

1967 Edward Hopper
American painter

1956 Austin Osman Spare
English painter, magician

1886 Emily Dickinson 
American poet


----------



## Pam

15th May

1536 The trial of Anne Boleyn. She was accused of incest, sleeping with 4 men and an assassination plot against her husband, King Henry VIII. She was found guilty by a specially-selected jury and executed four days later.

1800 George III survived two assassination attempts in one day, the second coming from James Hadfield who fired a shot at the King during a performance at the Drury Lane Theatre in London. Hadfield was later acquitted by reason of insanity.

1921 The formation of the British Legion. It brought together four National Organisations of ex-Service men that had established themselves after the Great War of 1914-1918 and it is the UK's leading Armed Forces charity. It provides practical, emotional and financial support to all members of the British Armed Forces past and present, and to their families.

1995 The British Police Federation voted against the routine arming of police officers.

2010 Lydia Eva, the world's last surviving steam-powered herring drifter steamed back to Great Yarmouth for the first time in many years. Built in 1930 she was purchased by the Maritime Trust in 1971 and , until 1986 she was part of the Maritime Trust exhibition at St Katherine's Dock next to London's Tower Bridge.


----------



## moviequeen1

1869
 National Woman's Suffrage Association is founded in NYS by suffergette,Susan B.Anthony, women's rights activist, Elizabeth Cady Stanton
1940 
Richard&Maurice McDonald open the 1st McDonald's restaurant in San Bernadino,Calif
1957
Great Britian tests its 1st hydrogen bomb near Christmas Island in Indian Ocean
2010
 Jessica Watson age 16 becomes the youngest person to sail solo around the world non stop,unassisted.She left Syndey Harbor,took her 7 months, she traveled 19,000 nautical miles


----------



## moviequeen1

May 15th Birthdays:
1856
L.Frank Baum- children's book author'The Wonderful Wizard of Oz'
1909
James Mason-British actor,'Loilta,North by Northwest,Boys From Brazil
1937
Madeline Albright- United Nations diplomat '93-'97 1st female Sec of State '97-'01
1950
 Nicholas Hammond- actor, best known movie role' Frederic' in Sound of Music'
1987
 Andy Murray- British tennis player, won Wimbledon in '13,'16,gold medal at 2012 Summer Olympics
Deaths:
1886
 Emily Dickinson -U.S. poet 55
1948
 Edward Flanagan- priest/ founder of Boy's Town 62
1992
 Barbara Lee -pop singer with girl group The Chiffons 'He's So Fine' 44
2020
 Fred Willard- comedy actor' Best In Show, TV show 'Everybody Loves Raymond" 86


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 16th

1975 Junko Tabei becomes the first woman to conquer Mount Everest*
The ascent by the Japanese adventurer came 22 years after Sir Edmund Hillary and Tenzing Norgay became the first to reach the summit.

*1966 In China, the Cultural Revolution begins*
The publication of the May 16 notification marks the beginning of the political campaign, which was initiated by Mao Zedong and lasted ten years. Its objective was to strengthen communism by removing capitalist, traditional and cultural elements from Chinese society.

*1960 Theodore Maiman fires the first functional laser*
The American physicist's invention, an advancement of earlier research by scientists in the U.S. and the Soviet Union, was patented in 1967.
*
1929 The Oscars are awarded for the first time*
The first Academy Awards were presented at a private dinner with about 270 attendees. Today, it is the world's most important entertainment awards ceremony.

*1919 Albert Cushing Read takes off on the first transatlantic flight in history*
The crossing from New York State, USA to Lisbon, Portugal on a Curtiss NC-4 flying boat took 19 days.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 16th   *

1966 Janet Jackson
American singer-songwriter, producer, dancer, actress

1953 Pierce Brosnan
Irish/American actor, singer, producer

1919 Liberace
American singer, pianist, actor

1905 Henry Fonda
American actor, singer, producer

1831 David Edward Hughes
Welsh/American scientists, co-invented the microphone

*Deaths On This Day, May 16th *

2012 Maria Bieşu
Moldovan opera singer

1990 Jim Henson
American puppeteer, director, and producer, founded The Company

1990 Sammy Davis, Jr.
American actor, singer, dancer

1977 Modibo Keïta
Malian politician, 1st President of Mali

1953 Django Reinhardt
Belgian guitarist, composer


----------



## Pam

16th May

1220 Henry III of England laid the foundation stone of a new Lady Chapel at Westminster Abbey, thus beginning the new abbey-church which was completed in 1245.

1532 Sir Thomas More resigned as Lord Chancellor of England. He opposed the King's separation from the Catholic Church and refused to accept the King as Supreme Head of the Church of England. He was imprisoned in 1534, tried for treason in 1535 where he was convicted on perjured testimony and beheaded.

1908 Britain’s first diesel submarine was launched. D1 was laid down by Vickers on 14 May 1907 and was launched on 16 May 1908 at Barrow. She was commissioned in September 1909. 

1943 The famous ‘Dam Busters’ raid by the 617 Squadron of Lancaster bombers led by Wing Commander Guy Gibson breached the Mohne, Eder and Sorpe dams in Germany using the ‘bouncing’ bombs developed by Dr Barnes Wallis.

1991 Queen Elizabeth II addressed the U.S. Congress, the first British monarch to do so.


----------



## moviequeen1

1866
 pharmacist,Charles E.Hines invents 'Hires Root Beer'
1929
The 1st Academy Awards was held at the Rooselvelt Hotel in Hollywood,Calif with 250 people in attendance.The winners were actor Emil Jannings,actress Janet Gaynor, movie'Wings'. The ceremony lasted 15 min
1966
 The Beach Boys release their album'Pet Sounds' which inc hit singles' God Only Knows,Sloop John B,Wouldn't It Be Nice'
2019
 the finale episode of CBS sitcom'The Big Bang Theory' 20 mill viewers tuned in


----------



## moviequeen1

May 16th Birthdays:
1905
Henry Fonda- actor 'Mr Roberts, 12 Angry Men,On Golden Pond' His only Oscar win Best Actor on 'Pond' he was too ill to attend ceremony,his daughter Jane accepted the award on his behalf
1913
 Woody Herman- U.S jazz clarinetist/composer'Thundering Herds'
1953
Pierce Brosnan-Irish actor who played spy,'James Bond in couple movies. His best known TV role 'NBC detective series' Remington Steele' co starring with Stephanie Zimbalist
1955
 Debra Winger- actress 'Terms of Endearment, Urban Cowboy, An Officer and a Gentleman'
Deaths:
1703
 Charles Perrault French fairy tale writer' Tales of Mother Goose' 75
1955
James Agee- author 'African Queen,Death in Family' 45
1985
 Margaret Hamilton-actress best known movie role 'Wicked Witch in 'Wizard of Oz' 85
1990
Jim Henson- U.S.. puppeteer, creator of 'The Muppets' 53
2019
I.M.Pei- Chinese/American modern architect 102


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 17th

1999 Ehud Barak becomes Prime Minister of Israel*
During his tenure, Barak attempted to revive the peace negotiations with the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO). However, his efforts were unsuccessful.
*
1990 The WHO deletes homosexuality from its list of mental diseases*
Precisely 14 years later, the first same-sex marriages in the United States were performed as Massachusetts became the first state to legalize them.

*1972 Germany ratifies the Treaty of Warsaw*
Chancellor Willy Brandt signed the treaty, by which Germany gives up any territorial claims and guarantees the Oder-Neisse line as the valid border to Poland.

*1954 The U.S. Supreme Court declares racially segregated public schools unconstitutional*
Despite this landmark decision, de facto racial segregation was upheld for years in some areas of the United States.
*
1943 The Royal Air Force Dambusters wrecked three German dams*
The RAF squadron used revolutionary bouncing bombs to avoid the torpedo nets protecting the dams. The audacious air raid was depicted in a 1954 war film.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 17th   *

1956 Sugar Ray Leonard
American boxer, actor

1946 Udo Lindenberg
German singer-songwriter, drummer

1936 Dennis Hopper
American actor, director

1866 Erik Satie
French pianist, composer

1836 Wilhelm Steinitz
Austrian/American chess player
*
Deaths On This Day, May 17th *

2011 Harmon Killebrew
American baseball player

1996 Johnny "Guitar" Watson
American singer, guitarist

1875 John C. Breckinridge
American general, politician, 14th Vice President of the United States

1829 John Jay
American jurist, politician, 1st Chief Justice of the United States

1510 Sandro Botticelli
Italian painter


----------



## Pam

17th May

1215 The country was in a state of Civil War and English barons, in revolt against King John, took possession of London.

1527 Archbishop Warham began a secret inquiry into Henry VIII's marriage with Catherine of Aragon, the first step in divorce proceedings.

1649 Cromwell's troops captured 300 Levellers and locked them up in Burford church. (The Levellers believed in civil rights, a 'level' society and religious tolerance and Cromwell was determined to crush them.) Three of the Levellers were executed on Oliver Cromwell’s orders in Burford churchyard, Oxfordshire.

1900 The siege of the British garrison at Mafeking by Boer forces was broken. The commander of the garrison, Colonel Robert Baden-Powell and his forces had held firm for 217 days.

1978 The coffin containing the body of Charlie Chaplin, missing since his grave was pillaged nearly two months previously, was found.


----------



## moviequeen1

1792
 24 merchants form NewYork Stock Exchange at 70 Wall St in NYC
1899
Victoria&Albert Museum foundation is laid in London,Eng
1954
 U.S. Supreme Court rules animously in Brown vs Board of Education of Topeka,Kansas, racial segregation in public schools is unconstitutional
1970
an annoymous buyer purchases one of the pairs of ruby slippers worn by Judy Garland in movie'Wizard of Oz' at MGM auction. The person payed $15,000 then donated them to Smithsonian Institute
1993
 Intel's new Pentium processor is unveiled
2018
Gina Haspel is confirmed by U.S. Senate as the 1st female director of C.I.A.


----------



## moviequeen1

May 17th Birthdays:
1911
Maureen O'Sullivan- Irish actress,'Tarzan,Pride&Prejudice,Hannah&Her Sisters', one of her daughters is actress ,Mia Farrow
1936
Dennis Hopper- actor' Blue Velvet, Easy Rider, Hoosiers'
1955
 Bill Paxton- actor 'Twister,True Lies, Big Love
1961
Enya- Irish singer/songwriter 'Orincco Flow,Only Time'
Deaths:
1829
 John Jay-1st U.S. Chief Justice,Sec of State 83
1886
 John Deere- founder of Deere Company 82
1992
 Lawrence Welk- accordionst/orchestra leader'Lawrence Welk Show' 89
2005
Frank Gorshin- comedian/impressionist' played' The Riddler in TV show 'Batman' 72
2019
 Herman Wuok- author'The Caine Mutiny,Winds of War' 103


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 18th

2009 The Sri Lankan Civil War ends*
The 25-year conflict between the government and the separatist Tamil Tigers had claimed up to 100,000 lives. It ended with the Tigers' defeat.

*1980 Mount St. Helens erupts*
The eruption killed 57 people. A large part of the previously cone-shaped volcano was replaced by a massive crater; its summit is now some 1300 feet (400 meters) lower than before the eruption.

*1927 45 people die in the United States' worst school massacre*
In the Bath school disaster, a disgruntled school board member set off several bombs at the Bath Consolidated School and other locations in Michigan.

*1848 The first German National Assembly gathers in Frankfurt*
The assembly constituted the first freely elected parliament of Germany. It produced a constitution that provided the basis for today's constitution of Germany (Grundgesetz).

*1804 Napoleon Bonaparte is appointed Emperor of the French*
Even today, the French leader, a native of Corsica, is widely known for his successful military campaigns - and his final defeat at the Battle of Waterloo.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 18th   *

1920 Pope John Paul II

1912 Perry Como
American singer, actor

1897 Frank Capra
Italian/American director, producer, screenwriter

1895 Augusto César Sandino
Nicaraguan rebel leader

1868 Nicholas II of Russia

*Deaths On This Day, May 18th *

2004 Elvin Jones
American drummer

1955 Mary McLeod Bethune
American educator, activist

1911 Gustav Mahler
Austrian composer

1909 Isaac Albéniz
Spanish pianist, composer

1799 Pierre Beaumarchais
French playwright


----------



## Pam

18th May

1843 The 'Disruption' in Edinburgh in which 450 ministers of the Church of Scotland broke away, over the issue of the Church's relationship with the State, to form the Free Church of Scotland.

1951 Britain’s first four-engined jet bomber, the Vickers Valiant, made its maiden flight.

1954 The European Convention on Human Rights came into force.

1964 Two tribes went to war in Brighton. Thousands of Mods (riding Vespa scooters and sporting neat suits and parkas) and Rockers (long-haired bikers clad in leathers) converged on this seaside town and a pitched battle broke out. Weapons of choice were flick-knives for the Mods and bicycle chains for the Rockers, as well as deckchairs, bottles and stones. Police arrested hundreds of teenagers, many of whom were fined and some even received short prison sentences. Over the same weekend, similar fights also broke out in several other seaside towns in the south of England. This tribal rioting was recreated in the 1979 film 'Quadrophenia'.

1991 Chemist Helen Sharman from Sheffield was the first Briton to go into space, as a participant in a Soviet space mission.

1998 High Society burglar Peter Scott was jailed for 3 years after being involved in a plot to sell a stolen Picasso painting worth £750,000.


----------



## moviequeen1

1897
 chemist/industralist, Hebert Henry Dow founded Dow Chemical in Midland, Michigan
1927
 Grauman's Theatre opens in Hollywood, Calif,it hosted the Academy Awards 1944-1946.Its still a 1st run movie theatre for the public
1969
 Apollo 10 launches from Kennedy Space Center in Fla ,it later transmits 1st color pictures of the Earth from space
1980
Mount St Helens in Washington State erupts causing a massive avalanche,blasted 10,000 feet in air,killed 57 people,caused $1 bill in damage. Its located 96 miles south of Seattle.
1999
 the 3rd studio album,"Millenium' from boy band' Back Street Boys' becomes one of the best all time selling albums,30 million copies sold
2012
 Facebook's IPO{Inital Public Offering} on NY Stock Exchange $ 38 /share


----------



## moviequeen1

May 18th Birthdays:
1897
 Frank Capra- Oscar winning film director,he won 3 Oscars "It Happened One Night' 34, Mr Deeds Goes to Town'36, You Can't Take It with You'39,other movies he directed 'Its a Wonderful Life, Mr. Smith Goes to Washington'
1902
 Meredith Wilson -U.S composer 'The Music Man',The Great Dictator, Little Foxes
1909
 Fred Perry-British tennis player,won 8 Grand Slam titles,/6 Grand Slam doubles titles
1934
Dwayne Hickman- actor best known TV role 'Dobie Gilles' inTV sitcom 'Many lives of Dobie Gilles', later he was an executive for CBS
1944
 Albert Hammond- singer/songwriter' It Never Rains In California'
Deaths:
1911
 Gustav Mahler- Austrian composer/conductor of NYC Philharmonic 50
1988
 Daws Butler- U.S. animation voice actor,'Yogi Bear, Huckleberry Hound' 71
1995
 Elizabeth Montgomery- actress, best known TV role' Samantha Stephens' in ABC sitcom 'Bewitched' 62{cancer}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 19th

1963 Martin Luther King's Letter from Birmingham Jail is published*
King used the open letter to defend his nonviolent resistance against racism and segregation. It became one of the central texts for the civil rights movement in the United States.

*1962 Marilyn Monroe performs her famous rendition of Happy Birthday*
Monroe gave her sultry performance, which was to be her last, at a party for U.S. President John F. Kennedy. The two are believed to have been engaged in an affair.
*
1959 The North Vietnamese Army begins organizing the Ho Chi Minh trail*
According to the U.S. National Security Agency (NSA), the system of supply routes used by the “Vietcong” was “one of the greatest achievements of military engineering of the 20th century.”
*
1919 Mustafa Kemal Atatürk sets off the Turkish War of Independence*
The fight against the allies of the Triple Entente ended some four years later. The Republic of Turkey was founded, and Atatürk became its first President.
*
1743 Jean-Pierre Christin invents the Celsius thermometer*
The centigrade temperature scale, which is based on the freezing and boiling point of water, is used by most countries around the world. Exceptions include the United States, Belize, and Palau.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 19th   *

1945 Pete Townshend
English singer-songwriter, guitarist

1925 Malcolm X
American minister, activist

1898 Julius Evola
Italian philosopher

1893 H. Bonciu
Romanian author, poet, journalist

1881 Mustafa Kemal Atatürk
Turkish army officer, politician, 1st President of Turkey

*Deaths On This Day, May 19th *

1994 Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis
American book editor, 37th First Lady of the United States

1912 Bolesław Prus
Polish writer

1898 William Ewart Gladstone
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1895 José Martí
Cuban journalist, poet, theorist

1536 Anne Boleyn
English wife of Henry VIII of England


----------



## moviequeen1

1643
Massachusetts Bay,Plymouth,Conn&New Harbor form United Colonies of New England
1857
the electric fire alarm was patent by William Francis Channing&Moses G.Farmer
1930 
white women win their right to vote in South Africa
1958
album soundtrack'South Pacific' hits # 1 on Music charts,stays there for 31 weeks
1973
jockey, Ron Turcotte aboard horse'Secretariat' wins Triple Crown in horse racing. He's on the cover of Time Magazine calling him 'Superhorse'
2007
movie' No Country for Old Men' is released directed by Coen Brothers,based on the novel by Cormac Mc Carthy.The movie is set in 1980's in W.Texas,western crime thriller involving 3 men. Josh Brolin'Moss' a Vietnam vet finds a large sum of money in desert, Javier Bardem'Anton' is mysterious hitman looking for the $,Tommy Lee Jones'Ed' plays the sheriff investigating crime. The movie won Oscars picture,best actor{Bardem},,adapted screenplay
2020
 in a study published in 'Nature Climate Change' greenhouse gas emissions dropped 17% in April 2020 worldwide due to  Covid lockdown


----------



## moviequeen1

May 19th Birthdays:
1890
Ho Chi Minh- Pres of N.Vietnam '1946-1969
1925
 Malcolm X- African/American Muslim leader/civil rights activist
1939
James Fox- British actor'The Servant,The Remains of The Day'
1941
 Nora Ephron- novelist'Heartburn'  about her marriage to Washington Post reporter,Carl Bernstein,screenwriter'When Harry Met Sally,director'Sleepless in Seattle'
Deaths:
1864
Nathaniel Hawthorne-writer'The Scarlet Letter' 59
1935
 T.E. Lawrence- British author/soldier 46{motorcycle accident} His life story was basis of movie' Lawrence of Arabia'
1971
 Ogden Nash humor poet 71
2004
Tony Randall- actor, best known TV role'Felix Unger' in sitcom'The Odd Couple' co starred with Jack Klugman 84
2016
 Morey Safer-Canadian-U.S  TV reporter with CBS magazine' 60 Minutes' 84


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 20th

2006 The Three Gorges Dam is officially opened*
The hydroelectric dam is the world's largest power station in terms of installed capacity. Despite its benefits, the project remains controversial because it flooded archeological and cultural sites and displaced some 1.3 million people.

*1983 In South Africa, a car bomb planted by anti-Apartheid activists kills 19*
The Church Street Bombing was carried out by the military wing of the African National Congress (ANC). It was one of the bloodiest chapters in the ANC’s long and difficult struggle against racial segregation and oppression in South Africa.

*1940 The first prisoners arrive at Auschwitz concentration camp*
Auschwitz was the biggest extermination camp during World War II. From 1940 to 1945, the Nazi regime murdered at least 1.1 million people here.

*1927 Charles Lindbergh takes off on the first solo non-stop transatlantic flight*
He departed from Long Island in the United States and arrived in Paris, France at 22:22 on the next day.

*1873 Blue jeans are patented*
Levi Strauss and Jacob Davis invented the garment, which today represents one of the most popular types of trousers worldwide.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 20th   *

1971 Tony Stewart
American race car driver

1946 Cher
American singer-songwriter, actress, producer, director

1944 Joe Cocker
English singer-songwriter

1915 Moshe Dayan
Israeli general, politician, 5th Minister of Foreign Affairs for Israel)

1799 Honoré de Balzac
French author, playwright

*Deaths On This Day, May 20th *

2012 Robin Gibb
English singer-songwriter, producer

2002 Stephen Jay Gould
American paleontologist

1896 Clara Schumann
German pianist, composer

1834 Gilbert du Motier, Marquis de Lafayette
French general

1506 Christopher Columbus
Italian explorer discovered the Americas


----------



## moviequeen1

1830
D Hyde patents the fountain pen
1873
 Levi Strauss and Jacob Davis patent the 1st blue jeans with copper rivets
1892
 George Sampson patents clothes dryer
1993
the final episode of NBC sitcom'Cheers' airs after 11 seasons, 93 mil viewers tune in
2015
 David Letterman's last show hosting'The Late Show' 13.76 mil viewers tune in


----------



## moviequeen1

May 20th Birthdays:
1908
Jimmy Stewart- actor, "Its A Wonderful Life,Mr Smith Goes to Washington,The Philadelphia Story'. He only won 1 Oscar best actor in 'Story'
1913
 William Hewitt- electric  engineer, co founder of Hewitt-Packard
1940
Stan Mikita- Canadian Hockey Hall of Fame center
1944
 Joe Cocker- British singer'You Are So Beautiful',Cry Me A River,Little Help from My Friends'
1968
Timothy Olyphant-actor 'Deadwood,Justified, Once Upon a Time in Hollywood'
Deaths:
1984
Peter Bull-British actor 'The African Queen Tom Jones, Dr Strangelove  72
1989
Gilda Radner- comedic actress, original cast member on Saturday Night Live, 42{ovarian cancer}
2012
 Robin Gibb-singer/songwriter with his brothers, Barry&Maurice "The Bee Gees' 62


----------



## Pam

20th May

1191 English King Richard I 'the Lion Heart' conquered Cyprus on his way to join the Crusaders in north west Israel.

1497 The Italian explorer John Cabot, commissioned by England, set sail from Bristol in his ship Matthew looking for a route to the west. At the time, Bristol was the only English city to have had a prior history of undertaking exploration expeditions out into the Atlantic.

1867 Queen Victoria laid the foundation stone for the Royal Albert Hall.

1903 King Edward VII opened the Kew Bridge over the River Thames. Its proper name is the Edward VII Bridge.

1965 The Chief Inspector of Constabularies announced that Britain's police would be armed with tear gas guns and grenades for use against dangerous criminals, but that it would not be used for crowd control.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, Mat 21st

1991 Former Prime Minister of India, Rajiv Gandhi, is assassinated*
The attacker was a woman believed to be linked to the Sri Lankan separatist militant organization, the Tamil Tigers. At least 14 people lost their lives in the suicide bombing.

*1979 Violent clashes follow the lenient sentencing for Harvey Milk's murderer*
Milk, the first openly gay U.S. politician, had been shot and killed together with San Francisco Mayor George Moscone. The assassin, Dan White, was convicted of voluntary manslaughter only, triggering the White Night Riots.

*1951 The 9th Street Show opens in New York*
The ground-breaking art exhibition showing works by artists like Jackson Pollock and Willem de Kooning is considered the birth hour of the artistic avant-garde referred to as the New York School.
*
1932 Amelia Earhart becomes the first woman to fly solo nonstop across the Atlantic*
The U.S. aviatress' disappearance on an attempted round-the-world flight five years later is one of the most discussed unsolved mysteries in the history of flight.

*1904 FIFA, the world governing body of association football, is founded*
The Fédération Internationale de Football Association is responsible for the organization of the World Cup, which is one of the world's most viewed sporting events.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 21st   *

1980 Gotye
Belgian/Australian singer-songwriter

1921 Andrei Sakharov
Russian physicist

1844 Henri Rousseau
French painter

1527 Philip II of Spain
1471 Albrecht Dürer
German painter, engraver, mathematician

*Deaths On This Day, May 21st *

2006 Katherine Dunham
American dancer

2000 John Gielgud
English actor, director, producer

1991 Rajiv Gandhi
Indian politician, 6th Prime Minister of India

1935 Jane Addams
American social worker, Nobel Prize laureate

1771 Christopher Smart
English actor, playwright, poet


----------



## Pam

21st May

1840 Britain claimed complete sovereignty over New Zealand – over the North Island on the basis of cession through the Treaty of Waitangi, and over the southern islands by 'right of discovery'. 

1932 American Amelia Earhart landed in Derry, Ireland, after taking off from Newfoundland the previous day. It was the world's first solo nonstop flight across the Atlantic Ocean by a female pilot.

1946 A world wheat shortage led to bread rationing in Britain.

1966 American boxer Cassius Clay (Muhammad Ali) ended the hopes of British heavyweight champion Henry Cooper winning the world heavyweight titles when the bout was stopped in Round 6 because of a severe cut above Cooper's eye.

2015 At 8:00 am about 50 small boats that were involved in the evacuation of allied troops from the beaches of Dunkirk in World War Two set sail from Ramsgate to mark the 75th anniversary of the rescue. The Dunkirk evacuation, codenamed 'Operation Dynamo' took place between 26th May and 4th June 1940 and saw hundreds of wooden fishing boats, pleasure yachts and lifeboats rescue 338,000 troops after they retreated from Nazi forces.


----------



## moviequeen1

1881
American Red Cross was founded by nurse, Clara Barton
1934
Oskaloosa,Iowa becomes 1st U.S. city to fingerprint its citizens
1980
Ensign Jean Marie Butler becomes 1st woman to graduate from U.S. service academy
1999
actress Susan Lucci who played' Eric Kane' on soap opera'All My Children' finally won a Daytime Emmy award.She had been nominated 19 times,its the longest unsuccessful nomination in TV history
2007
 Cutty Sark, last surviving tea clipper is badly damage by a fire in Greenwich,England


----------



## moviequeen1

May 21 Birthdays:
1844
 Henri Rousseau- French post-impressionist painter
1904
Fats Waller-U.S jazz singer/songwriter/organist/ piano player 'Aint MisBehavin' Honeysuckle Rose'
1917
 Raymond Burr- actor,best known TV roles' Perry Mason, Robert Ironside
1924
Peggy Cass -comedic actress/game show panelist' To Tell The Truth'
1948
 Leo Sayer- British singer/songwriter'You Make Me feel Like Dancing When I Needed You
Deaths:
1935
 Jane Addams-social worker/activist/ pacifist/ co founder of ACLU{American Civil Liberities Union} 65
1952
 John Garfield- actor"4 Daughters,Body&Soul 39
1983 
Kenneth Clark-British art historian'Civilisation' 79
2000
Sir John Gielgud British actor stage/screen' Hamlet, Arthur 95


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 22nd

2012 The world's tallest tower is opened to the public*
At 643 meters (2080 feet), the Tokyo Skytree in Japan's capital city is also the second tallest structure in the world after Burj Khalifa in Dubai. Its prime purpose is to relay TV and radio signals.
*
2010 The worst air crash involving a Boeing 737 kills 158*
Air India Express Flight 812 overshot the runway on landing at Mangalore International Airport. It fell over a cliff and burst into flames. The 737 is the world's most widely flown aircraft.
*
1980 The arcade game Pac-Man is released*
The game featuring a dot-munching round yellow figure moving through a maze has become one of the best-known video games in history. It was produced by Namco.

*1960 The most violent earthquake in recorded history hits Chile*
The Great Chilean Earthquake rated 9.5 on the moment magnitude scale. According to estimates, between 2230 and 6000 people were killed.

*1906 The Wright brothers' flying machine is patented*
The American aviation pioneers are credited with having performed “the first sustained and controlled heavier-than-air powered flight.” (Fédération Aéronautique Internationale)


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 22nd   *

1959 Morrissey
English singer-songwriter, pianist

1930 Harvey Milk
American lieutenant, politician, activist

1907 Hergé
Belgian illustrator

1859 Arthur Conan Doyle
Scottish physician, author

1813 Richard Wagner
German composer, director

*Deaths On This Day, May 22nd *

2013 Henri Dutilleux
French composer

1992 Zellig Harris
American linguist

1967 Langston Hughes
American poet, author

1885 Victor Hugo
French author, poet, playwright

337 Constantine the Great
Roman Emperor


----------



## moviequeen1

1892
Dr Washington Sheffield invents toothpaste tube
1936
 Aer Lingus becomes national airlines for Ireland
1973
 Pres Richard Nixon admits his role in Watergate scandal,he resigns 3 months later
1990
 Microsoft releases Windows 3.0
1992
Johnny Carson's last appearance as host of'The Tonight Show' 80 mill viewers tune in
2002
ex KKK member, Bobby Frank Cherry is convicted of the 1963 church bombing in Birmingham.Ala which killed 4 black girls.it was a gathering place for civil rights activists. He was sentenced to life in prison,he died in 2004


----------



## moviequeen1

May 22nd Birthdays:
1813
 Richard Wagner- German composer 'The Flying Dutchman, Rings of the Nibelung
1859
 Arthur Conan Doyle- British author' Sherlock Holmes'
1907
 Laurence Oliver- British actor stage/screen 'Hamlet, Rebecca, Marathon Man, he won 2 Oscars,best actor'Hamlet' honorary Oscar for Life Achievement in '79
1936
 M.Scott Peck- U.S. psychatrist/author' The Road Less Travelled'
1950
Bernie Taupin- British lyricist with Elton John
1978
 Ginnfer Goodwin- actress, her best known TV roles' 'Snow White/Mary Margaret' in ABC fantasy series' Once Upon a Time '11-'18, Margene Heffman in HBO series'Big Love '06-'11
Deaths:
1802
 Martha Washington- wife of  U.S. Pres, George Washington,First Lady 70
1885
Victor Hugo-French author' Hunchback of Notre Dame' 83
2017
 Dina Merrill- actress 'Operation Petticoat, Butterfield 8' 93


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 23rd

1992 The Italian mafia murdered Giovanni Falcone*
Falcone, a judge, was the mafia's most prominent adversary. After he, together with his wife and three bodyguards, fell victim to a car bomb, Falcone became a folk hero in Italy.
*
1969 The Who release Tommy*
The British rock band's fourth album is considered the first musical work of the rock opera genre.
*
1951 Delegates of the Dalai Lama sign the Seventeen Point Agreement*
The contract affirmed Chinese sovereignty over Tibet. According to Tibetan officials, the document was signed under duress and is, therefore, invalid.
*
1949 The Federal Republic of Germany is established*
The proclamation of Grundgesetz, Germany's current constitution, marked the birth hour of the republic. The foundation of West Germany came four years after the demise of the Nazi regime and the end of World War II.
*
1844 Siyyid `Alí Muḥammad Shírází founds Bábism*
The Báb, as he called himself, created the religion which was a forerunner of the Bahá'í Faith. His teachings were seen as a threat by the Islamic clergy, and his followers were brutally persecuted by the Persian government.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 23rd   *

1972 Rubens Barrichello
Brazilian race car driver

1954 Marvelous Marvin Hagler
American boxer

1921 Humphrey Lyttelton
English trumpet player, composer

1848 Otto Lilienthal
German pilot, engineer

1707 Carl Linnaeus
Swedish botanist, physician, zoologist

*Deaths On This Day, May 23rd *

2009 Roh Moo-hyun
South Korean politician, 16th President of South Korea

1995 Harold Wilson
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1937 John D. Rockefeller
American businessman, and philanthropist, founded the Standard Oil Company

1906 Henrik Ibsen
Norwegian poet, playwright, director

1868 Kit Carson
American soldier


----------



## moviequeen1

1785
 Benjamin Franklin announced he has invented bifocal glasses
1845
 New York City Police Dept is formed replacing a night watch system
1934
 bank robbers, Bonnie Parker, Clyde Barrow are ambushed by police near Salies, Louisana. The police fired 130 rounds of bullets in 2 min The coroner's report noted 17 wounds on Barrow's body,26 on Parker's They started their crime spree in 1932
1985
actor Jimmy Stewart receives the Presidential Medal of Freedom award by Pres Ronald Reagan,he promotes Stewart to Major General on the retirement list


----------



## moviequeen1

May 23rd Birthdays:
1883
 Douglas Fairbanks- actor 'The Mark of Zorro, Robin Hood, 3 Musketeers
1920 Helen O'Connell -big band singer with Jimmy Dorsey Orchestra
1928
 Rosemary Clooney -singer/actress "Come On a My House', White Christmas, her nephew is actor, George Clooney
1944
 John Newcombe
 Australian tennis player he won 7 Grand Slam titles, 17 doubles titles
1958
 Drew Carey- comedian/actor starred in TV show 'Drew Carey Show, is host of game show' The Price is Right
Deaths:
1868
 Kit Carson -U.S. frontiersman 58
1906
 Henrik Ibsen- Norweign playwright 'Peer Gynt, A Dolls House 78
1969
 Jimmy Mc Hugh -composer 'I Cant Give You Anything But Love, On Sunny Side of The Street. I'm In the Mood For Love 74
2015 John Nash- U.S. mathematican his bio was basis of Oscar winning movie' A Beautiful Mind' 86


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 24th

2001 23 die in the Jerusalem wedding hall disaster*
Hundreds of wedding guests fell two stories deep when a portion of the third floor collapsed. The tragedy was Israel's worst civil disaster.

*1970 Engineers begin drilling the world's deepest hole*
The Kola Superdeep Borehole had reached the unsurpassed depth of 12,262 meters (40,230 feet) before the project was abandoned due to a lack of funding.

*1956 The first Eurovision Song Contest is held*
Lys Assia won the first edition for Switzerland. The ESC is a major song contest in Europe and one of the world's longest-running TV programs. It is held in a different country each year.
*
1930 Amy Johnson flies solo from England to Australia*
The English aviatrix was the first woman to achieve this feat. Her 18,000 km (11,000 mi) flight aboard a de Havilland Gypsy Moth aircraft took her from Croydon, U.K. to Darwin, Australia in 19 days.
*
1830 Mary had a little lamb is published*
Sarah Josepha Hale's poem is one of the best-known English language nursery rhymes.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 24th   *

1963 Michael Chabon
American author

1945 Priscilla Presley
American actress, businesswoman

1941 Bob Dylan
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1819 Queen Victoria
of the United Kingdom

1671 Gian Gastone de Medici, Grand Duke of Tuscany

*Deaths On This Day, May 24th *

2007 Bill Johnston
Australian cricketer

1974 Duke Ellington
American pianist, composer, bandleader

1632 Robert Hues
English mathematician, geographer

1543 Nicolaus Copernicus
Polish mathematician, astronomer

1153 David I of Scotland


----------



## Pam

24th May

1530 A list of heretical books was drawn up in London. Tyndale's Bible was burnt.

1689 Parliament introduced the Toleration Act. The Act granted freedom of worship to Nonconformists (i.e. dissenting Protestants) and granted them their own places of worship and their own teachers and preachers, subject to acceptance of certain oaths of allegiance. 

1738 John Wesley first attended evensong at St Paul’s Cathedral, London, then went on to a meeting at Aldersgate where he experienced his conversion. This was the start of Wesley’s Methodism.

1941 World War II: The German battleship Bismarck sank the Royal Navy's largest warship HMS Hood off Greenland with the loss of more than 1,400 lives. The ship exploded when a German shell hit the Hood's ammunition store.

1978 Princess Margaret, sister of Queen Elizabeth II was divorced from her husband, Lord Snowdon, after 18 years of marriage.


----------



## moviequeen1

1830
Sara Josepha Hale's poem'Mary Had a Little Lamb' was 1st published in Boston,Mass
1844
 the world's 1st telegraph message,Samuel Morse taps'What Hath God Wrought'
1915
 Thomas Edison invents telescribe record machine to record phone conversations
1930
Amy Johnson becomes 1st woman to fly solo from England to Australia
1976
'Judgment in Paris', wine tasters rate Calif wines better than the French which  upsets many challenges the notion France produces the world's best wines
2018
 one of the biggest U.S. drug busts in history happened in Nebraska where 120 lbs of fentanyl was seized, enough to kill 26 million people


----------



## moviequeen1

May 24th Birthdays:
1686
 Daniel Fahrenheit - Dutch physicist/inventor of the thermometer,Fahrenheit scale
1941
 Bob Dylan singer/songwriter 'Blowin in The Wind' The Times They Are a Changing
1943
 Gary Burghoff- actor he played' character,'Radar' in both movie&TV version of 'M*A*S*H
1960
 Kristin Scott Thomas- British actress, 'The English Patient' The Horse Whisperer, Mission Impossible
Deaths:
1861
 Elmer Ellsworth- 1st U.S. Union soldier to die in Civil War 24
1974
 Duke Ellington- bandleader/ composer'Take The A Train' 75
1997
Edward Mulhare- Irish born actor stage/TV, was Rex Harrison's' understudy in original Broadway production of 'My Fair Lady' took over when Rex left show His best known TV roles:
Capt Daniel Gregg' TV show' The Ghost&Mrs Muir' co starred with Hope Lange, 'Devon Miles' Knight Rider co starred with David Hasselhoff 74{lung cancer}
2008
Dick Martin- comedian co host of TV show' Rowan&Martin's Laughin with Dan Rowan 86
2018
 Jerry Maren- actor- played one of the 'Munchkins' in movie 'The Wizard of Oz' 98


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 25th

2002 A China Airlines jumbo jet breaks apart in mid-air*
The Boeing 747 aircraft crashed into the Taiwan Strait, leaving no survivors among the 225 people on board. The accident was caused by improper repairs 22 years earlier, and the airplane was far beyond the serviceable life recommended by Boeing in terms of the number of flights, total hours in the air, and the number of years in service.
*
1979 American Airlines flight 191 crashes shortly after takeoff*
The photo showing the lopsided DC-10 hurtling towards the ground at O'Hare International Airport in Chicago is one of the most horrifying images in aviation history. All 258 people on board died.
*
1979 Etan Patz disappears*
The disappearance and murder of the 6-year-old boy from New York City and the extensive publicity it received helped spark the missing children's movement.
*
1977 The first Star Wars film is released*
George Lucas' epic space opera is one of the most popular works in movie history.

*1963 32 African countries form a coalition against white rule*
The Organisation of African Unity was founded to promote decolonization and end white minority governments in Africa. The OAU was replaced by the African Union in 2002.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 25th   *

1979 Jonny Wilkinson
English rugby player

1976 Cillian Murphy
Irish/English actor

1974 Frank Klepacki
American drummer, composer

1899 Kazi Nazrul Islam
Indian flute player, poet

1803 Ralph Waldo Emerson
American poet, philosopher

*Deaths On This Day, May 25th *

2006 Desmond Dekker
Jamaican singer-songwriter

2005 Graham Kennedy
Australian actor

1934 Gustav Holst
English composer

1848 Annette von Droste-Hülshoff
German author, composer

992 Mieszko I of Poland


----------



## moviequeen1

1878
 Gilbert&Sullivan's comedic opera ,'HMS Pinafore' which included satirical&sentimental songs debuts in London.Its their 1st international success
1927
 Henry Ford announces the end of producing the Model T Ford
1977
 original' Star Wars' movie {later renamed Episode V ,A New Hope} is released directed by George Lucas, starring Mark Hamill, Carrie Fisher, Harrison Ford, Alec Guiness,James Earl Jones{voice of' Darth Vader} It s opening weekend take $1.55 mill,world wide take $775 mill. The movie won 7 Oscars mostly for technical awards, film composer, John Williams won Oscar for best score
2012
 Space X Dragon becomes 1st commerical spacecraft to dock at the international Space Station


----------



## moviequeen1

May 25th Birthdays:
1803
Ralph Waldo Emerson- American essayist/philosopher
1898
 Bennet Cerf- publisher of Random House,panelist on TV show' What's My Line'
1921
 Hal David- lyricist 'Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head{from movie Butch Cassidy&Sundance Kid}, Do You Know the Way to San Jose,. What The World Needs Now is Love"
1929
 Beverly Sills- operatic soprano
1939
 Sir Ian McKellan- British actor "Lord of The Rings, X-Men
1963
 Mike Myers- Canadian actor/comedian ' Austin Power' movies, 'Wayne's World
1970
 Octavia Spencer- actress, Hidden Figures, The Help,Shape of Water, she won best supp actress Oscar as 'Minnie' in 'The Help'
Deaths:
1934
 Gustav Hoist- composer' The Planets, Ode to Death 59
1974
 Donald Crisp -British actor 'How Green Was My Valley' 91
2007
 Charles Nelson Reilly comedic actor/ panelist,  best known TV role' Claymore Gregg' on "The Ghost&Mrs Muir co starred with Edward Mulhare, Hope Lange, was regular panelist on "Match Game' 76


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> 1973
> Pres Richard Nixon admits his role in Watergate scandal,he resigns 3 months later


I am not sure that happened in 1973, I believe he never really admitted guilt.  Although he did put somethings into his diary and a tape released years later that might be considered such an admission.


moviequeen1 said:


> 1941
> Bob Dylan singer/songwriter 'Blowin in The Wind' The Times They Are a Changing


And the times did a change!  Great song, great musician, one of my favorites.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 26th

1972 The Soviet Union and the United States sign the Anti-Ballistic Missile Treaty*
The ABM Treaty regulated the establishment of anti-ballistic missile shields against nuclear missiles. It was one of the most important treaties between the two superpowers during the Cold War.

*1970 The Tupolev Tu-144 becomes the first commercial transport to exceed Mach 2*
The Russian plane, sometimes nicknamed Concordski, first took to the skies in 1968, two months before the Concorde.
*
1923 The 24 Hours of Le Mans is held for the first time*
Only three competitors completed the race in 1923. The winners were André Lagarde and Albert Leonard of France, who covered 2210 kilometers in 24 hours.

*1908 Engineers make the first major oil find in the Middle East*
The discovery of Masjed Soleyman in Iran had a major impact on the country's and the world region's economy and politics. More than half of the world's oil reserves are located in the Middle East.

*1896 The Dow Jones Industrial Average is first published*
The Dow Jones is one of the world's most important stock market indices. Today it comprises data from 30 major U.S. companies.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, May 26th   *

1975 Lauryn Hill
American singer-songwriter, producer, actress

1964 Lenny Kravitz
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer, actor

1926 Miles Davis
American trumpet player, composer, bandleader

1907 John Wayne
American actor, singer, director, producer

1886 Al Jolson
Lithuanian/American singer, actor
*
Deaths On This Day, May 26th *

2008 Sydney Pollack
American director

1976 Martin Heidegger
German philosopher

1908 Mirza Ghulam Ahmad
Indian religious leader founded the Ahmadiyya Muslim Community

1703 Samuel Pepys
English administrator, politician

735 Bede
English monk, historian, theologian


----------



## moviequeen1

1805
explorers, William Clark& Meriwether Lewis 1st sight of Rocky Mountains
1897
 Irish author, Bram Stoker's book 'Dracula' is 1st published in London
1967
 EMI releases  Beatles album' Sgt Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band in London was #1 on U.S  music charts for 15 weeks, 22 weeks in U.K. The famous cover was designed by Peter Blake& Jann Haworth
1998
 U.S. Supreme Court rules Ellis Island,historic gateway for millions of immigrants is mainly in New Jersey not New York State
2012
 Pope Benedict XVI's butler, is convicted of leaking internal Vatican documents to local media. He is sentenced to 18 months in prison,he died in 2020 age 54


----------



## moviequeen1

May 26th Birthdays:
 1877
Isadora Duncan- free from dancer
1886
 Al Jolson- U.S. jazz singer/silent film actor
1907
 John Wayne- actor 'True Grit, Green Berets, his only Oscar best actor for 'True Grit'
1912
 Jay Silverheels- Canadian actor best known TV role' Tonto' ' The Lone Ranger' co star with Clayton Moore
1923
 James Arness- actor best known TV role 'Marshal Matt Dillion' in CBS long running Western, 'Gunsmoke,brother of actor Peter Graves
1948
 Stevie Nicks- singer/songwriter with band' Fleetwood Mac'  Rhianna, Landslide
1949
 Phillip Michael Thomas- actor best known TV role"Det Ricardo Tubbs" on police drama Miami Vice' co star with Don Johnson
1966
 Helen Bonham Carter- English actress, 'Harry Potter movies, The Kings Speech, The Wings of Dove
Deaths:
1939
 Charles Horace Mayo- U.S surgeon/co founder of Mayo Clinic 74
2005
 Eddie Albert- actor best known TV role' Oliver Douglas' CBS sitcom' Green Acres' co star with Eva Gabor 99
2008 
Stanley Pollack- U.S film director/ producer Tootsie, Out Of Africa, he won 2 Oscars for Africa director/producer 83
2019
 Bart Starr-NFL Hall of Fame QB with Green Bay Packers 85{stroke}


----------



## Pam

26th May

1670 Charles II and Louis XIV signed a secret treaty in Dover, ending hostilities between England and France.

1733 John Kay, assistant to Richard Arkwright, patented the 'Flying Shuttle' to operate on Arkwright's cotton spinning frame.

1798 Income Tax was introduced into Britain - a 10% tax on all incomes over £200 a year.

1913 Emily Duncan became Britain's first woman magistrate.

1950 Long queues appeared at garages and motorists tore their ration books into confetti after the end to petrol rationing.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 27th

2006 A massive earthquake devastates parts of Java, Indonesia*
With 5 million people living within 50 km of the quake's epicenter, about 6000 died, and 1.5 million were left homeless.

*1942 Czech resistance fighters kill Reinhard Heydrich*
The high-ranking German Nazi official was one of the main architects of the Holocaust. In retaliation, the Nazis murdered all male inhabitants over 15 years of age in the Czech village of Lidice and deported most of the remaining people to concentration camps.
*
1937 The Golden Gate Bridge is opened*
The suspension bridge connecting the San Francisco peninsula with Marin County is one of the most recognized works of United States architecture.

*1933 Walt Disney's cartoon Three Little Pigs is released*
The animated short film is one of the best-known cartoons of all time. In 1934, it was awarded the Academy Award for Best Animated Short Film.

*1851 The world's first chess tournament is held in London*
Adolf Anderssen, a maths teacher from Wrocław, won the tournament, which was held parallel to the 1851 Great Exhibition.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 27th   *

1975 Jamie Oliver
English chef, author

1934 Harlan Ellison
American author, screenwriter

1923 Henry Kissinger
German/American politician, 56th United States Secretary of State, Nobel Prize laureate

1922 Christopher Lee
English and singer

1907 Rachel Carson
American biologist, author

*Deaths On This Day, May 27th *

2011 Gil Scott-Heron
American singer-songwriter, author

1964 Jawaharlal Nehru
Indian politician, 1st Prime Minister of India

1840 Niccolò Paganini
Italian violinist, composer

1564 John Calvin
French theologian, pastor

927 Simeon I of Bulgaria


----------



## moviequeen1

1679
 Habeas Corpus Act is passed in England which strengthens a person's right to challenge unlaw arrest and imprisonment
1930
 The Chrsyler Building in NYC a 1,046 foot was the tallest man made building at the time opens to the public
1933
 Walt Disney's short animated film' Three Pigs' is released,it won Oscar for Best Animated film in '34
1969
construction of Walt Disney World begins at Bay Lake&Lake Buena Vista, Fla. It would open on 101/71 with 4 theme parks Magic Kingdom '71, Epcot '82, Disney Studios' 89, Animal Kingdom '98
1985
 Britain agrees to return Hong Kong to China in 1997


----------



## moviequeen1

May 27th Birthdays:
 1894
 Dashiell Hammet -author 'Sam Spade, Maltese Falcon
1907
 Rachel Carson- marine biologist/ conservationist/writer' Silent Spring'
1911
 Vincent Price- actor 'House on Haunted Hill, Laura, his voice is  heard on Michael Jackson's single' Thriller'
1943
 Bruce Weitz- actor best known TV role' undercover cop 'Mick Belker' on TV show' Hill St Blues'
1945
 Bruce Cockburn- Canadian singer/songwriter' Wondering Where The Lions Are'
1955
 Richard Schiff- actor, best known TV role' Toby Ziegler' on TV show' The West Wing'
Deaths:
1564
 John Calvin- Protestant religious reformer/theologian 54
1969
 Jeffrey Hunter- actor 'The Searchers' 43
2000
Maurice' The Rocket' Richard- NHL hockey player with Montreal Canadians  78
2011
 Jeff Conaway- actor/singer played''Kenecki in movie' Grease', best known TV role' Bobby' on TV show Taxi' 51


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 28th

1998 Pakistan detonates five atom bombs*
The nuclear tests came as a response to India's tests just days earlier. Fearing a devastating conflict between the two nuclear powers, a number of countries, including the U.S. and Japan, imposed economic sanctions.

*1987 Mathias Rust lands on the Red Square in Moscow*
The 19-year-old West German amateur pilot illegally landed his Cessna in the heart of the Russian capital at the height of the Cold War.
*
1961 Amnesty International is founded*
The publication of Peter Benenson's article “The forgotten prisoners” is commonly considered the organization's birth hour. Amnesty International is one of the world's most influential human rights organizations.
*
1937 Volkswagen (VW) is founded*
The automobile manufacturer whose name means “People's Car” in German is one of the world's biggest. It produced classics like the VW Golf and the VW Beetle.

*1936 Alan Turing submits On Computable Numbers for publication*
In this landmark paper, the British computer pioneer described the Turing Machine and defined the inherent limits of computation.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 28th   *

1968 Kylie Minogue
Australian singer-songwriter, producer, actress

1944 Rudy Giuliani
American lawyer, politician, 107th Mayor of New York City

1923 György Ligeti
Romanian/Austrian composer

1908 Ian Fleming
English journalist, author

1883 Vinayak Damodar Savarkar
Indian politician

*Deaths On This Day, May 28th *

2014 Maya Angelou
American author, poet, actress, director

1972 Edward VIII
of the United Kingdom

1937 Alfred Adler
Austrian psychologist

1849 Anne Brontë
English author, poet

1843 Noah Webster
American lexicographer, author


----------



## Pam

28th May

1533 The Archbishop of Canterbury Thomas Cranmer declared that the marriage of King Henry VIII of England to Anne Boleyn was valid. Shortly afterwards, the Pope decreed sentences of excommunication against both Henry and Cranmer. Subsequently the first break between the Church of England and Rome took place and the Church of England was brought under the King's control.

1588 The Spanish Armada, with 130 ships and 30,000 men, set sail from Lisbon heading for the English Channel.

1842 Britain's first public library opened, in Frederick Street, Salford.

1907 The first Isle of Man TT (Tourist Trophy) motor cycle races were held. The winner was Charlie Collier on his pedal assisted Matchless, at an average speed of 38.22 mph. It was argued that rival Jack Marshall, riding a Triumph, would have won if he'd fitted pedals, and the following year pedals were banned.

1945 World War II: the broadcaster of Nazi propaganda, William Joyce (Lord Haw-Haw) was captured near Hamburg. He was later tried for treason, found guilty, and hanged.

1982 Falklands War: British troops re-captured Port Darwin and Goose Green, taking almost 1500 Argentine prisoners.


----------



## moviequeen1

1892
 The Sierra Club was founded by environmental/philosopher, John Muir& others in San Francisco for conservation of nature
1934
 The Dionne quintuplets were born to Olivia&Elzue Dionne 1st to survive infancy in Callander, Ontario
1937
 Golden State Bridge in San Francisco opens to automobile traffic
1957
 National Baseball League approves of Brooklyn Dodgers move to Los Angeles
1987
 18yr old West German pilot, Mathius Rust makes an unauthorized landing near Red Square in Moscow.
He is convicted,sentenced to 4 years in a labor camp,instead goes to a dentention facility. He is pardoned 14 months later
2018
 1 million French smokers quit in 1 yr after anti smoking measures are introduced by French Public Health


----------



## moviequeen1

May 28th Birthdays:
1887
Jim Thorpe- American athlete who won gold medal in decathlon,pentathon at '12 Olympic games
1908
 Ian Fleming- author of 'James Bond' novels
1940
Mave Binchy- Irish author' Circle of Friends, Light a Penny Candle
1945 
John Fogerty- singer/songwriter/guitarist with band, Creedence Clearwater Revival "Lookin Out My Back Door,'Ever Seen The Rain
deaths:
1843
 Noah Webster- U.S. lexicographer{Webster's Dictionary}  84
1971
 Audie Murphy- U.S. soldier/actor "To Hell and Back',a decorated soldier during WWII won 33 medals 46{plane crash}
2003
Martha Scott -actress, 'Ben Hur, The Ten Commandments,Our Town 90
2014
 Maya Angelou- author/ activist/poet 'I Know Why the Caged Bird  Sings' 86


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 29th

1999 Olusegun Obasanjo wins Nigeria's first free elections in 16 years*
The former Nigerian Army general and military ruler oversaw a democratization process that defines the country's political system to the present day.

*1996 Benjamin Netanyahu becomes Israel's prime minister*
The conservative politician is criticized for hampering the peace process that former prime minister, Yitzhak Rabin, had promoted.

*1953 Edmund Hillary and Tenzing Norgay conquered Mount Everest*
The first successful ascent of the world's highest mountain came after Tom Bourdillon and Charles Evans had come within 100 meters of the summit just three days previously.

*1942 Bing Crosby records White Christmas*
Crosby's rendition of Irving Berlin's song became the most successful of his career and the best-selling Christmas single in history.

*1913 Igor Stravinsky's ballet Le Sacre du Printemps is premiered*
the performance sparked a riot in the audience as many felt its irregular beat and the percussive character was a sacrilege against music. Today, it is considered one of the key works of 20th-century art music.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 29th   *

1984 Carmelo Anthony
American basketball player

1967 Noel Gallagher
English singer-songwriter, guitarist

1922 Iannis Xenakis
Greek/French composer, engineer, theorist

1917 John F. Kennedy
American lieutenant, politician, 35th President of the United States

1914 Tenzing Norgay
Nepalese mountaineer

*Deaths On This Day, May 29th *

2013 Henry Morgentaler
Polish/Canadian physician

2010 Dennis Hopper
American actor, director

1997 Jeff Buckley
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1892 Bahá'u'lláh
Persian spiritual leaders founded the Bahá'í Faith

1829 Humphry Davy
English chemist, physicist


----------



## Pam

29th May

1660 Charles II marched into London and was restored to the throne, 11 years after the execution of his father Charles I.

1914 The ocean liner RMS Empress of Ireland, sank in the Gulf of St. Lawrence shortly after departing from Quebec for Liverpool. She collided, in thick fog, with the Norwegian collier SS Storstad and foundered in only 14 minutes. Although the ship was equipped with watertight compartments and, in the aftermath of the Titanic disaster two years earlier, she carried more than enough lifeboats for all onboard, 1,012 lives were lost - (840 passengers, 172 crew). 

1954 Diane Leather, of Birmingham University, became the first woman to run a mile in under 5 minutes. Her time was 4 min 59.6 seconds.

1977 Nigel Short, an 11 year old English schoolboy , qualified as the youngest ever competitor in a national chess championship. He had already beaten Viktor Korchnoi during an exhibition game.

1982 In the first Papal visit to Britain since 1531, Polish born Pope John Paul II prayed alongside the Archbishop of Canterbury, becoming the first ever pontiff to visit the cathedral. He was acclaimed as one of the most influential leaders of the 20th century and was one of the most-travelled world leaders in history.


----------



## moviequeen1

1790
 Rhode Island the last of the original 13 colonies to ratify U.S. Constitution
1886
 chemist/ pharmacist, John Pembuton begins to advertise his invention, Coca-Cola
1922
 U.S Supreme Court rules orgainzed baseball is a sport not a business, not subject to antitrust laws
1942
 movie' Yankee Doodle Dandy' directed by Michael Curtiz is released, starring Jimmy Cagney, Joan Leslie, Walter Huston, Rosemary de Camp. Its the recreation of George M. Cohan's life. Cagney won Best actor Oscar in the lead role
1953
 Edmund Hillary, Tenzing Norgay part of a British expedition are 1st to reach the summit of Mt Everest
2004
 The World War II Memorial is dedicated in Washington,DC, tributer honoring men & women who served United States during WWII{1941-1945} Its located between Lincoln Memorial and Reflecting Pool


----------



## moviequeen1

May 29th Birthdays:
1736
 Patrick Henry- American Revoluntary/Founding Father who is best remembered for his speech 'Give me Liberty or Give me Death'
1903
 Bob Hope- comedian/entertainer with USO shows, 'Road To... movies with Bing Crosby,Dorothy Lamour
1941
 Bob Simon CBS journalist/reporter on CBS news magazine' 60 Minutes' 
1958
 Annette Bening- actress, 'Grifters,Dick Tracy, American Beauty' married to actor Warren Beatty
Deaths:
1911
 William Gilbert- British dramatist/poet librettist best known for comedic operas with Arthur Sullivan'H.M.S. Pinafore, The Mikado,Pirates of Penzance' 74
1942
 John Barrymore- actor "Beloved Rogue, Dinner at 8' 60
2004
 Archibald Cox- atty/special prosecutor during 'Watergate' scandal 90
2008
 Harvey Korman- comedic actor 'The Carol Burnett Show, appeared in Mel Brook's comedies' High Anxiety, Blazing Saddles, History of the World Part 1'  81
2010
Dennis Hopper- actor/director 'Easy Rider, Hoosiers, Blue Velvet, True Grit' 74


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 30th

2011 Germany abandons nuclear energy*
The government's decision followed the nuclear meltdown at Japan's Fukushima power plant and years of hands-on protests and activism by Germany's powerful anti-nuclear movement.

*1967 The Republic of Biafra is proclaimed*
The short-lived state consisted of Nigeria's Eastern Region. Its secession sparked the Nigerian Civil War, which lasted until 1970 and resulted in the region's re-integration into Nigeria.

*1962 Benjamin Britten's War Requiem is premiered*
The work was performed for the consecration of the new Coventry Cathedral, which had been destroyed in World War II. It juxtaposes the traditional Latin Mass for the Dead with war poems by Wilfred Owen.
*
1961 The Dominican dictator, Rafael Trujillo, is assassinated*
El Jefe had been the Dominican Republic's President for 31 years. Despite the assassination, the intended removal of the dictatorship in the Caribbean country failed as the ruler's son, Ramfis Trujillo, soon stepped into his father's shoes.

*1911 The first Indianapolis 500 is held*
Ray Harroun won the first running of the 500-mile automobile race, which is today one of the world's most prestigious sporting events.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 30th   *

1980 Steven Gerrard
English footballer

1971 Idina Menzel
American singer-songwriter, actress

1949 Bob Willis
English cricketer

1846 Peter Carl Fabergé
Russian goldsmith, jeweler

1814 Mikhail Bakunin
Russian philosopher, theorist

Deaths On This Day, May 30th 

1993 Sun Ra
American pianist, composer, bandleader, poet

1960 Boris Pasternak
Russian author, poet, Nobel Prize laureate

1778 Voltaire
French philosopher

1640 Peter Paul Rubens
Flemish painter

1431 Joan of Arc


----------



## Pam

30th May

1431 Joan of Arc, the French peasant girl who became a national heroine leading French troops against the English, was burnt at the stake in Rouen for heresy.

1536 Eleven days after he had his second wife Anne Boleyn beheaded, King Henry VIII married Jane Seymour, former lady-in-waiting to Anne.

1842 An assassination attempt was made on Queen Victoria as she drove down Constitution Hill in London with her husband Prince Albert. The would-be assassin was John Francis.  Francis was convicted of High Treason and sentenced to transportation for life.

1948 The British Citizenship Act conferred the status of British subjects on all Commonwealth citizens.

1959 The first full-size experimental hovercraft, the SR-N1, built by Saunders-Roe and designed by Sir Christopher Cockerell, was launched at Cowes on the Isle of Wight.


----------



## moviequeen1

1821
 James Boyd patents rubber fire hose
1832 The Rideau Canal in Eastern, Ontario opens,the oldest operated canal system in North America. It connects Canada's capital,Ottawa to Lake Ontario,Saint Lawrence River,its 126 miles long
1906
 Hershey Park, in Hershey PA founded by  chocloate tycoon, Milton Hershey opens to the public,landscaped with graceful trees, wooded groves
1971
 Mariner 9,the 1st U.S. satellite is launched on mission to Mars,to collect scientific information about the planet. It circled Mars twice/day for a year.It sent back over 7,000 pictures. Its last transmission ended on Oct 27,1972
1982
 The compact disc co developed by Phillips&Sony is released to the public


----------



## moviequeen1

May 30th Birthdays:
1846
Peter Faberge- Russian goldsmith/jeweler famous for Faberge eggs
1899
 Irving Thalberg- U. S. film producer for MGM stuidios
1908
 Mel Blanc- comedian/ voice actor for'Looney Tunes cartoons 'Bugs Bunny, Elmer Fudd, Porky Pig
1943
Gale Sayers- NFL  Hall of Fame running back for Chicago Bears
Deaths:
1778
Voltaire- French writer/philospoher/ playwright 'Candide 83
1912
 Wilbur Wright- U.S. aviation pioneer 45
1960
Boris Pasternak- Russian novelist' Dr Zhivago' 70
1967
 Claude Rains- British actor 'Casablanca. Invisible Man 77


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, May 31st

2013 The widest tornado ever recorded hits El Reno, Oklahoma*
The storm had a width of 4.2 km (2.6 mi). Nine people were killed as it swept over rural areas of Central Oklahoma.
*
2005 Deep Throat reveals himself*
Former FBI agent Mark Felt admitted that he was the most important informant in the 1970's Watergate scandal which uncovered the dirty tricks of the Nixon administration, ultimately leading to Nixon's resignation.
*
1961 South Africa becomes an independent republic*
Following international criticism of the country's Apartheid regime, it had to leave the Commonwealth of Nations. The system of racial segregation was gradually abolished in the early 1990s.
*
1879 Werner von Siemens presents the world's first electric locomotive*
Von Siemens' landmark invention was soon used in trams. 1881 saw the introduction of the world's first electric tram in Berlin, Germany.
*
1859 The Great Clock housing Big Ben starts keeping time*
The clock at the top of Elizabeth Tower at the north end of the British Houses of Parliament is one of the world's best-known timekeepers.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, May 31st   *

1976 Colin Farrell
Irish actor

1945 Rainer Werner Fassbinder
German actor, director, screenwriter

1930 Clint Eastwood
American actor, director, producer, politician

1894 Fred Allen
American comedian, actor, radio host

1819 Walt Whitman
American poet, author

*Deaths On This Day, May 31st *

2010 Louise Bourgeois
French/American sculptor

1996 Timothy Leary
American psychologist, author

1983 Jack Dempsey
American boxer

1837 Joseph Grimaldi
English actor, dancer

1809 Joseph Haydn
Austrian composer


----------



## Pam

31st May

1578 English explorer Martin Frobisher sailed from Harwich to Frobisher Bay in Canada. Over time he brought home 1500 tons of 'gold ore'. After years of smelting, it was realised that the presumed gold was merely worthless iron pyrite (fool's gold).

1889 A painting of a small dog listening to a phonograph was shown to the general manager of 'The Gramophone Company' in London by the painter, Francis Barraud. It was of his dog, Nipper. The phonograph was painted out and a gramophone substituted. It soon became the famous trademark for the company 'His Master's Voice'.

1902 The Peace of Vereeniging ended the Boer War, in which British casualties numbered 5,774 killed (and 16,000 deaths from disease) against 4,000 Boers killed in action.

1910 Lord Baden-Powell's sister Agnes formed the Girl Guides.

1911 The White Star liner Titanic was launched at Belfast. At the ceremony, a White Star Line employee claimed, 'Not even God himself could sink this ship.'


----------



## moviequeen1

1790
U.S. copyright law enacted
1870
EJ Desemdt patents asphalt pavement
1884
 Dr John Henry Kellogg patents 'flaked cereal'
1968
 actor, Jimmy Stewart retires from U.S. Air Force after 27 yrs of service
2005, Mark Felt, former high ranked FBI offical is revealed as 'Deep Throat' source during Watergate investigations{played by Hal Holbrook in movie 'All President's Men} in Vanity Fair article
2014
 singer,Psy's 'Gangnam Style' is 1st video to reach 2 billion views on Youtube


----------



## moviequeen1

May 31st Birthdays:
1819
Walt Whitman- poet 'Leaves of Grass',was volunteer nurse during Civil War
1898
 Norman Vincent Peale- U.S. clergyman/author' Power of Postive Thinking
1908
 Don Ameche- actor 'Trading Places, Cocoon, -won best supp actor Oscar for 'Cocoon'
1922
 Denholm Elliott- British actor, 'Alfie, Indiana Jones&the Last Crusade,Raiders of The Lost Ark
1930
Clint Eastwood- actor/director/ producer 'High Plains Drifter, The Bridges of Madison County,Every Which Way But Loose, Million Dollar Baby,Dirty Harry, best known TV role' Rowdy Yates' in CBS western' Rawhide
He has won 4 Academy awards for  directing/starring in  Unforgiven, Million Dollar Baby
1943
 Joe Namath -NFL Hall of Fame QB with NY Jets
1961
 Lea Thompson -actress, Caroline in the City, 'Back to the Future movies-she played Marty McFly's{Michael J. Fox} mom
Deaths:
1809
Franz Joseph Haydn- Austrian composer The Creation,Trumpet Concerto 77
1910
Elizabeth Blackwell- U.S. physican,1st woman to receive medical degree 89
1967
 Billy Strayhorn-pianist/composer' Take The A Train' 51
2010
 Chris Haney- Canadian journalist who co-created board game' Trival Pursuit' 59
2013
 Jean Stapleton- actress, best known TV role' Edith Bunker' in CBS sitcom 'All In The Family 90


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June st

2009 Air France flight 447 crashes into the Atlantic*
All 228 people on board died in the crash. It took two years to find and recover the wreckage from the ocean floor.
*
1979 Rhodesia (Zimbabwe) ends 90 years of white rule*
In 1980, the Republic of Zimbabwe achieved sovereignty from the United Kingdom.

*1974 The Heimlich maneuver is published*
Henry Heimlich is credited with developing the technique of using abdominal thrusts to stop choking.
*
1945 The first group of Berlin women starts clearing the rubble of World War II*
In Germany, the Trümmerfrauen is a well-known symbol of a new beginning after the total desolation in the aftermath of the war, and for the Wirtschaftswunder, the rapid reconstruction of Germany's economy through hard labor.

*1831 The British explorer James Clark Ross discovers the North Magnetic Pole*
It is the location where the Earth's magnetic field points directly downwards. It lies in the vicinity of the Geographic North Pole.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 1st   *

1982 Justine Henin
Belgian tennis player

1974 Alanis Morissette
Canadian/American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer, actress

1937 Morgan Freeman
American actor, producer

1926 Marilyn Monroe
American model, actress, singer

1907 Frank Whittle
English engineer, and inventor, developed the jet engine

*Deaths On This Day, June 1st *

2008 Yves Saint Laurent
French fashion designer

1971 Reinhold Niebuhr
American theologian

1952 John Dewey
American philosopher, psychologist

1868 James Buchanan
American politician, 15th President of the United States

1830 Swaminarayan
Indian religious leader


----------



## Pam

1st June

1495 Friar John Cor recorded the first known batch of Scotch whisky in Lindores Abbey, Fife. An entry in the royal Exchequer Rolls (basically a record of taxation and government spending, FYI) from that year reads: “Eight bolls of malt to Friar John Cor wherewith to make aqua vitae.” 

1935 Britain introduced the compulsory use of 'L' plates for learner drivers. Also On This Day, all people who had started to drive on or after 1 April 1934 needed to have passed the test. Legislation for compulsory testing was introduced for all new drivers with the Road Traffic Act 1934 but the test was initially voluntary to avoid a rush of candidates.

1939 The sinking, during sea trials, of HMS Thetis, in Liverpool Bay. It was the Royal Navy's worst ever submarine disaster and 99 men lost their lives when the torpedo officer opened the test cocks on the torpedo tubes to add weight to the submarine as it was having difficulty diving. In the confusion, the inner door was then also opened and the inrush of water caused the submarine to sink to the seabed. Oxygen on board was quickly running out, levels of carbon dioxide became dangerously high and after 50 hours trapped inside their metal tomb, 99 died of carbon dioxide poisoning. Rescuers could have saved the crew by cutting air holes through the hull when it was resurfaced, but the Admiralty refused, because the submarine would have been permanently weakened.

1968 Britain and Iceland signed a formal end to the 'Cod War' over fishing rights in the North Sea.


----------



## moviequeen1

1543
Flemish physican, Andreas Vesaluis publishes 'fabric of the human body' in 7 books which was a major step in understanding human anatomy
1869
 Thomas Edison receives his 1st patent for electric vote recorder
1927
 The Peace Bridge ,international bridge connecting Buffalo,NY with Fort Erie,Ontario opens
1962
 Nazi war criminal, Adolf Eichman is executed in Israel after being found guilty of war crimes
1980
 CNN{Cable News Network},world's 1st 24/7 TV news network debuts from headquarters in Atlanta, Georgia.It initially was seen in 2 mill U.S homes, now 89 mill, 160 mill internationally The lead story was the  attempted assassination of civil rights leader,Vernon Jordan The familar voice  saying' This is CNN'  is actor James Earl Jones


----------



## moviequeen1

June 1st Birthdays:
1915
 Bart Howard- songwriter' Fly Me To The Moon'
1921
 Nelson Riddle- Grammy winning arranger/conductor for Columbia Records who worked with Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, Ella Fitzgerald
1926
 Andy Griffith- comedic actor best known TV roles, 'Andy Taylor' in 'Andy Griffith Show, Ben Matlock in NBC's'Matlock'
1937
 Morgan Freeman- actor 'The Shawshank Redemption, Driving Miss Daisy, The Bucket List, Million Dollar Baby, Now You See Me, Glory- he won best supp actor Oscar for Million Dollar Baby
1961
Paul Coffey- Canadian Hall of Fame hockey player with Edmonton Oilers, Pittsburgh Penquins
Deaths
1927
 Lizzie Borden- woman who was acquitted of killing her parents 66
1943
 Leslie Howard- British actor 'Gone With The Wind',Of Human Bondage' 50{plane  shot down by Nazis}
1968
Helen Keller- activist/ author'The Story of My Life' ,1st deaf/blind person to earn a BA 87
1991
 David Ruffin- lead singer with group 'The Temptations', 'My Girl, Aint Too Proud to Beg' 50{drug overdose}
2001
 Hal Ketcham cartoonist 'Dennis The Menace' 81
2014
 Ann B. Davis -comedic actress best known TV roles' Schultzy' on 'Bob Cummings Show, Alice' Brady Bunch' 88


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 2nd

1979 Pope John Paul II becomes the first pontiff to visit a communist country*
Millions of spectators lined the streets of Warsaw as the Pope began his nine-day tour of his native Poland.
*
1967 Benno Ohnesorg is killed*
A police officer shot the unarmed German student at a demonstration against the state visit of the controversial Shah of Iran. It later ruled that the shooting was not an act of self-defense. The event was pivotal for the foundation of the terrorist organization “Movement 2 June”.
*
1953 Queen Elizabeth II is crowned*
The coronation in London's Westminster Abbey was the first televised major international event in history. Elizabeth's accession to the throne followed the death of her father, King George VI, 16 months previously.

*1946 Italy becomes a parliamentary republic*
The transition from a monarchy to today's Italian Republic was affected by the favorable outcome of a referendum, in which 89 percent of Italians, also including women for the first time, took part.
*
1847 Felix Mendelssohn's Wedding March is used at a wedding for the first time*
Dorothy Carew and Tom Daniel were the first to use the iconic piece for their wedding ceremony. The event that made the work world famous was the wedding of Victoria, Princess Royal, and Prince Frederick William of Prussia in 1858


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 2nd   *

1965 Steve Waugh
Australian cricketer

1965 Mark Waugh
Australian cricketer, journalist

1956 Mani Ratnam
Indian director, producer, screenwriter

1857 Edward Elgar
English composer

1740 Marquis de Sade
French author, politician

*Deaths On This Day, June 2nd *

2013 Mandawuy Yunupingu
Australian singer-songwriter, guitarist

2008 Bo Diddley
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1987 Andrés Segovia
Spanish guitarist

1941 Lou Gehrig
American baseball player

1882 Giuseppe Garibaldi
Italian military, politician


----------



## moviequeen1

1835
 PT Barnum and his circus begin 1st U.S. tour
1857
 James Gibbs in Virigina patents chain stitch single thread sewing machine
1928
 Kraft using the original 1918 design  introduces Velveeta Cheese
1953
 coronation of Queen Elizabeth II at Westminster Abbey in London,England
1962
 Ray Charles's  version of 'I Can't Stop Loving You{written by Don Gibson} hits # 1 on Billboard Music Chart stays there for 5 weeks
1989
 movie' Dead Poet's Society' directed by Peter Weir is released. The movie is set in at a boys prep school in New England in '59. A charismatic English teacher 'Mr Keating{Robin Williams}, loves poetry, his favorite poet is Walt Whitman.He inspires  the boys to 'Seize The Day' A wonderful cast Williams, Ethan Hawke, Robert Sean Leonard, Josh Charles, Norman Lloyd. The movie won Oscar for Best Screenplay for Tom Schulman
2004
 Ken Jennings starts his 74 game winning streak on syndicated game show' Jeopardy'


----------



## moviequeen1

June 2nd Birthdays:
1840
 Thomas Hardy-poet/ novelist 'Far From the Madding Crowd'
1857
 Edward Elgar- British composer' Pomp&Circumstance
1904
 Johnny Weismuller- actor/ Olympic gold medal swimmer in '24,'28 Olympic games
1941
 Charlie Watts- british jazz/rock drummer with Rolling Stones
1944
Marvin Hamlisch- film composer/conductor  he won 3 Oscars co wrote 'The Way We Were', The Sting
1972
 Wayne Brady-actor/ comedian' Wayne Brady Show, Who's Line Is It Anyway'
Deaths:
1941
 Lou Gehrig- Baseball Hall of Fame 1st baseman 37
1990
Rex Harrison- British actor, 'My Fair Lady, Dr Doolittle' 82
2001
 Imogene Coca- comedic actress 'Your Show Of Shows' 92
2012
 Richard Dawson-actor/game show host' Family Feud', best known TV role 'Cpl Newkirk' on CBS sitcom Hogan's Heroes' 79


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 3rd

2013 The trial against whistleblower Bradley Manning begins*
The American soldier, a trans woman now called Chelsea Manning, was responsible for leaking classified videos documenting U.S. war atrocities during the Iraq War. She was sentenced to 35 years of confinement.

*1998 101 people die in the Eschede train disaster*
Traveling at 200 km/h (120 mph), a high-speed ICE train derailed and crashed into a bridge. The accident was caused by a fatigue crack in one of the train's wheels. It was the deadliest high-speed train disaster in history.

*1982 The Israeli ambassador to the U.K. is shot*
Shlomo Argov survived the assassination attempt by a Palestinian terrorist group, but he was permanently paralyzed. The event triggered the 1982 Lebanon War.

*1973 The world's first supersonic airliner crashes*
The Soviet Tupolev Tu-144 sometimes referred to as Concordski, disintegrated in mid-air during the 1973 Paris Air Show. 14 people died.

*1492 Martin Behaim presents the world's first globe*
The German geographer called his terrestrial globe Erdapfel or Earth Apple. It is kept in a darkened room at the Germanisches Nationalmuseum in Nuremberg, Germany.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 3rd   *

1986 Rafael Nadal
Spanish tennis player

1931 Raúl Castro
Cuban politician, 17th Prime Minister of Cuba

1926 Allen Ginsberg
American poet

1808 Jefferson Davis
American colonel, politician, and President of the Confederate States of America

1770 Manuel Belgrano
Argentinian economist, lawyer, politician

*Deaths On This Day, June 3rd *

2016 Muhammad Ali
American boxer

2001 Anthony Quinn
Mexican/American actor, producer

1989 Ruhollah Khomeini
Iranian religious leader, politician, 1st Supreme Leader of Iran

1924 Franz Kafka
Czech/German writer

1875 Georges Bizet
French composer


----------



## Pam

3rd June

1162 Thomas à Becket was consecrated as Archbishop of Canterbury.

1739 The opening of the first Methodist Chapel in Britain - in Bristol.

1839 In Humen, (China) 1.2 million kg of opium were confiscated from British merchants, providing Britain with a justification to open hostilities, resulting in the First Opium War.

1937 The Duke of Windsor, (the abdicated King Edward VIII), married American divorcee Mrs Wallis Simpson, privately in a château near Tours, France.

1978 The Guiness Book of Records entered the record books as the most-stolen book from British libraries.


----------



## moviequeen1

1540
Spanish explorer,Hernado de Soto became 1st European to cross Appalachian Mountains
1856
 Cullen Whipple patents a machine for making screws
1965
 1st U.S. space walk by astronaut, Major Edward White aboard space craft, Gemini IV. He stepped out with a 25 foot tether,controlled his movements with a hand- held oxygen jet-propulsion gun. He was outside for 23 min
2015
 Dr. Jesse Selber performed the 1st partial skull&scalp transplant in Houston Texas. The patient 53 yr old Jim Boysen a software developer had a large head wound due to his cancer treatment. He spent so many days in the hosptial,he had to relearn how to walk


----------



## moviequeen1

June 3rd Birthdays:
1864
 Ransom Eli Olds- automobile{Oldsmobile} manufacturer
1901
 Maurice Evans- British actor, Planet of the Apes, best known TV role,played 'Samatha's{Eliz Montgomery} father on TV show' Bewitched'
1936
Larry McMurtry- author' Lonesome Dove, The Last Picture Show, Terms of Endearment. He won Pulitzer Prize for 'Dove' which was made into mini series starring Robert Duvall,Tommy Lee Jones He won Oscar for cowriting  screen play for' Brokeback Mountain'
1946
 Penelope Wilton-British actress, 'The Best Exoctic Marigold Hotel, Cry Freedom,best known TV role' Isobel Crawley' in TV show'Downton Abbey' 
1954
 Dan Hill-Canadian singer/songwriter' Sometimes When We Touch'
1986
 Rafael Nadal- pro tennis player, has won record 21 Grand Slam titles, has won French Open 13 times
Deaths:
1875
Georges Bizet- French composer 'Carmen' 36 {heart attack}
2001
 Anthony Quinn- actor "Zorba the Greek,Lawrence of Arabia, Lust for Life, he won best Supp Actor  Oscar for his role
2010
Rue McClanahan- actress best known TV role' Blanche' on TV show' The Golden Girls 76
2013
 Deacon Jones- Pro Football Hall of Fame defensive  end with LA Rams, San Diego Chargers 73


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 4th

1989 Thousand die in the Tiananmen Square Massacre*
Using assault rifles and tanks, Chinese troops massacred unarmed civilians who had taken part in pro-democracy protests.

*1989 Poland holds the first free elections after World War II*
The landslide victory of the Polish trade union, “Solidarity”, marked the beginning of the Autumn of Nations, a wave of revolutions resulting in the fall of communism.
*
1984 Bruce Springsteen releases Born in the U.S.A.*
The album was Springsteen's most successful. It featured hits like “Born in the U.S.A.”, “Dancing in the Dark”, and “I'm on Fire”.
*
1917 The first Pulitzer Prize is awarded*
Every year, the prestigious award honors outstanding journalistic achievements. It was established with money bequeathed to Columbia University by publisher Joseph Pulitzer.

*1783 The Montgolfier brothers demonstrate the first hot air balloon*
The flight of the Montgolfière lasted only about 10 minutes, but it secured the French inventors a place in the history books.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, June 4th   *

1985 Evan Lysacek
American figure skater

1975 Angelina Jolie
American actress, director, producer, screenwriter

1975 Russell Brand
English comedian, actor, singer

1915 Modibo Keïta
Malian politician, 1st President of Mali

1738 George III of the United Kingdom

*Deaths On This Day, June 4th *

2010 John Wooden
American basketball player, coach

1971 György Lukács
Hungarian historian, philosopher

1941 Wilhelm II, German Emperor

1922 W. H. R. Rivers
English anthropologist, neurologist, ethnologist, psychiatrist

1798 Giacomo Casanova
Italian explorer, author


----------



## moviequeen1

1783
in Annony, France, Joseph&Jacques Montgolier take the 1st hot air balloon flight went up 33,00ft landed a mile 1/2 away from where they started,lasted 10 min
1919
 U.S. Congress passes 19th Amendment allowing women the right to vote
1940
'Miracle At Dunkirk' British forces evacuated over 338,226 allied troops from France  via a flotilla of over 800 vessels including destroyers,marine/fishing/pleasure craft boats
1942
 movie' Mrs Miniver' directed by William Wyler is released,story of a middle class English family coping with war. The movie starred Greer Garson, Walter Pidgeon, Teresa Wright, Reginald Owen. The movie won 6 Academy awards  incl picture, director, actress{Garson} supp actress{Wright}
1969
22yr old Armando Ramierz becomes a stowaway aboard a plane in Hanava headed to Spain.He survived in the wheel pod of the plane, When it landed they found him frozen but alive, he recovered in a local hosptial. He went to live with an uncle in New Jersey. He is now 69, retired living with his wife&children in Virigina
1979
 Joe Clark becomes the youngest Canadian Prime Minister in history, age 39


----------



## moviequeen1

June 4th Birthdays:
1917
 Robert Merill- U.S opera baritone with NYC Metropolitian Opera 1945-1976
1924
 Dennis Weaver- actor best known TV roles 'Chester' on CBS western'Gunsmoke', 'Sam McCloud' in NBC police drama' McCloud'
1936
 Bruce Dern- actor' Nebraska,Django Unchained
1944
 Michelle Phillips- singer/ songwriter with group 'Mamas&Papas'
1971
 Noah Wyle- actor best known TV role' Dr John Carter' in NBC hosptial drama' ER'
Deaths:
1798
 Giacomo Casanova Italian  adventurer/writer/ famous womanizer 73
1916
 Mildred J. Hill- U.S.composer 'Happy Birthday To You'  56
1989
 Dik Browne- cartoonist 'Hi&Lois, Hagar the Horrible' 71
2001
 John Hartford- folksinger/ songwriter' Gentle on My Mind' 63
2010
 John Wooden- U.S. college basketball coach at UCLA  won 10 NCAA national basketball championships 99


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 5th

1981 The first cases of AIDS are reported*
The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention described five cases of a rare form of pneumonia, a deadly immune deficiency disease that later became known as AIDS. In 2000, more than 40 million people worldwide were affected by it.
*
1968 Robert F. Kennedy is assassinated*
The attacker, a 24-year-old Palestinian, was disgruntled by Kennedy's support for Israel. The brother of former U.S. President, John F. Kennedy, died on the following day.

*1967 The Six-Day War begins in the Middle East*
Israeli forces launched a surprise attack against Egypt, prompting other Arab allies to enter the conflict. Egypt had previously blocked the Straits of Tiran to Israeli traffic and amassed its troops at the border between the two countries.
*
1956 Elvis Presley first performs “Hound Dog” live on TV*
Presley's suggestive hip movements during this performance earned him his nickname, “Elvis the Pelvis.” “Hound Dog” became his best-selling song with about 10 million sold copies.
*
1883 The first Orient Express leaves Paris*
The legendary train journey from Paris to Istanbul is featured in many works of popular culture, including Bram Stoker's “Dracula” and Agatha Christie's “Murder on the Orient Express.“


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 5th   *

1976 Ross Noble
English comedian, actor

1898 Federico García Lorca
Spanish poet, playwright, director

1883 John Maynard Keynes
English economist

1878 Pancho Villa
Mexican general

1660 Sarah Churchill, Duchess of Marlborough

*Deaths On This Day, June 5th *

2012 Ray Bradbury
American author

2004 Ronald Reagan
American actor, politician, and 40th President of the United States

1975 Paul Keres
Estonian chess player

1916 Herbert Kitchener, 1st Earl Kitchener
English field marshal

1900 Stephen Crane
American journalist, author, poetarlborough


----------



## moviequeen1

1794
 U.S. Congress passes Neutrality Act which bans Americans from serving in foreign armed forces
1963
British Sec of State,John Purfumo resigns after lying about his extra matrial affair with a 19yr old model,Christine Keeler which started in 1961
1993
 Julie Krone became the 1st female jockey to ride horse, Colonial Affair in the Belmont Stakes
2013
The 1st articles based on NSA leaked documents by NSA contractor,Edward Snowden are published in British newspaper, The Guardian


----------



## moviequeen1

June 5th Birthdays:
1718
Thomas Chippendale- English furniture maker
1928
Robert Lansing- actor' 12 O'Clock High, A Man For All Seasons, Chariots of Fire
1949
 Ken Follett- author who started out writing 'spy novel's e.g. Eye of the Needle, then wrote historic fiction books. His best selling book to date is'Pillars of the Earth' a story of building  a 12th century Gothic Cathedral in England
1971
 Mark Wahlberg- actor 'Boogie Nights, The Departed, Deepwater Horizon, Lone Survivor
Deaths:
1900
 Stephen Crane- author' Red Badge of Courage 28
1993
 Conway Twitty- country singer/songwriter Honkey Tonk Heroes' 59
1999
 Mel Torme- singer nickname ' The Velvet Fog',he co -wrote 'The Christmas Song' 73
2004
 Ronald Reagan-actor/politican 'Bedtime for Bonzo' , President of Screen Actors Guild '47-'52, Gov of Calif '67-'75, 40th President of United States '81-'89   93


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 6th

1984 The video game Tetris is published*
Russian computer engineer, Alexey Pajitnov, created the puzzle game. With over 100 million copies sold, it is one of the most successful video games in history.

*1982 Israeli forces invade Lebanon*
The 1982 Lebanon War was triggered by the attack on the Israeli ambassador, Shlomo Argov, in London on June 3. Thousands of civilians died during the war, which lasted three years.

*1946 The National Basketball Association (NBA) is founded*
The NBA, which comprises teams in the United States and Canada, is considered the world's premier men's professional basketball league.
*
1944 On D-Day, 160,000 Allied soldiers landed in Normandy, France*
The World War II invasion of Normandy established a new major front against the Germans in the west and helped Soviet forces face the bulk of German troops in the east. Germany capitulated on May 7, 1945.
*
1930 Frozen food is sold in retail stores for the first time*
18 stores in Springfield, Massachusetts took part in a trial to test consumer acceptance. Clarence Birdseye, the founder of the Birds Eye Frozen Food Company, is considered to be the father of the modern frozen food industry.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 6th   *

1963 Jason Isaacs
English actor, producer

1901 Sukarno
Indonesian politician, 1st President of Indonesia

1868 Robert Falcon Scott
English navy officer, explorer

1850 Karl Ferdinand Braun
German/American physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

1799 Alexander Pushkin
Russian author, poet

*Deaths On This Day, June 6th *

2013 Esther Williams
American actress, swimmer

1968 Robert F. Kennedy
American politician, 64th United States Attorney General

1961 Carl Jung
Swiss psychiatrist

1891 John A. Macdonald
Canadian politician, 1st Prime Minister of Canada

1832 Jeremy Bentham
English jurist, philosopher


----------



## Pam

6th June

1844 The Factory Act in Britain restricted female workers to a 12-hour day; children between eight and 13 years were limited to six-and-a-half hours.

1921 The Southwark Bridge in London was opened to traffic by King George V and Queen Mary.

1944 World War II: The Battle of Normandy began. D-Day, code named Operation Overlord, commenced with the landing of 155,000 Allied troops on the beaches of Normandy in France to liberate Western Europe from German occupation.The allied soldiers quickly broke through the Atlantic Wall and pushed inland in the largest amphibious military operation in history. 

1949 Nineteen Eighty-Four, George Orwell’s prophetic novel of a world ruled by Big Brother, was published.

1962 An unknown British group, The Beatles, played at an audition for EMI record producer George Martin.


----------



## moviequeen1

1844
 YMCA{Young Men's Christian Assoc} was founded by George Williams in London
1882
 Henry Seely in NYC  patents electric iron
1896
 Frank Samuelson&George Hanbo leave NYC harbor, row across the Atlantic Ocean in 55 days. Their record wasn't broken until 114 yrs later
1925
 Walter Chrysler found automobile maufacturer,  Chrysler Coro
1949
 Allied Forces land at beaches of Normandy,France, the start of liberating W.Europe from Nazi Germany
1983
 at Daytime Emmy Awards, comedienne, Betty White becomes the 1st woman to win 'Outstanding Game Show host' for NBC's 'Just Men'


----------



## moviequeen1

June 6th Birthdays:
1936
 Levi Stubbs- singer with group 'The 4 Tops', 'Its The Same Old Song,Standing in the Shadows of Love'
1954
 Harvey Fierstein- playwright' Torch Song Trilogy'
1956
 Bjorn Borg- Swedish  pro tennis player,who won 11 grand Slam Titles retired at age 26
Deaths:
1891
 John A. McDonald- Canada's 1st Prime minister 76
1961
 Carl Jung- Swiss psychiatrist 85
1979
 Jack Haley- vaudeville/screen actor/singer/ dancer,best known movie role' Tin Man' in Wizard of Oz 81
1991
 Stan Getz- smooth jazz  tenor saxophonist 64
2005
Anne Bancroft- actress,'The Graduate, 84 Charing Cross Road,'The Miracle Worker' she won best actress Oscar for Worker,  won Tony award  for same role' Annie Sullivan' 73, wife of comedian, Mel Brooks
2016
 Peter Schaffer- British playwright 'Amadeus, Equus' 90


----------



## rgp

Lest we forget ....... The "D" day invasion , the day that changed life the world over, forever.


----------



## Tish

rgp said:


> Lest we forget ....... The "D" day invasion , the day that changed life the world over, forever.


Lest we forget!


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 7th

1989 A Surinam Airways jet crashes on landing in Paramaribo*
The pilots were blamed for the disaster. They had attempted to land using the wrong navigation signal. Of the 187 people on board, 11 survived.
*
1981 Israel destroys Iraq's Osirak nuclear reactors*
The attack, triggered by fears of a potential Iraqi atom bomb, prompted international criticism and is considered a political disaster as it caused the quarreling Arab states to unite against their common enemy, Israel
*
1975 The first Cricket World Cup begins*
England hosted the first edition of the event, which today has become one of the world's most important sporting events. The West Indies entered the history books as the first Cricket World Champions.

*1968 The world's first Legoland resort opens*
The Legoland in Billund, Denmark was the first of six theme parks based around the Lego interlocking plastic bricks. Billund is the home of The Lego Group.
*
1929 Vatican City becomes an independent state*
The Lateran Treaty, which was signed on February 11 of the same year, was ratified by Italy's fascist government on this day. It guarantees the political and territorial sovereignty of Vatican City.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 7th   *

1958 Prince
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer, actor

1952 Orhan Pamuk
Turkish/American author, screenwriter, academic, Nobel Prize laureate

1952 Liam Neeson
Irish/American actor

1940 Tom Jones
Welsh/American singer, actor

1848 Paul Gauguin
French painter

*Deaths On This Day, June 7th *

2015 Christopher Lee
English actor

1980 Henry Miller
American author, painter

1967 Dorothy Parker
American poet, writer

1954 Alan Turing
English mathematician

1329 Robert the Bruce
Scottish king


----------



## Pam

7th June

1628 The Petition of Rights, one of England's most famous constitutional documents and of equal value to the Magna Carta was granted the Royal Assent by Charles I. It set out specific liberties of the subject that the king was prohibited from infringing, including restrictions on non-Parliamentary taxation, the forced billeting of soldiers, imprisonment without cause, and restrictions on the use of martial law.

1906 Cunard Line's RMS Lusitania was launched at the John Brown Shipyard at Clydebank, Glasgow. At the time she was the world's fastest and largest liner.

1939 King George VI became the first British monarch to visit the United States of America.

1977 More than one million people lined the streets of London to watch the Royal Family on their way to St. Paul's at the start of the Queen's silver jubilee celebrations.

1991 Bill Morris became the first black trades union leader in the UK - being elected Secretary-General of the Transport and General Workers Union.

2000 Tony Blair, the UK prime minister was heckled and criticised by the respected Women's Institute members as he gave a speech at their conference.


----------



## moviequeen1

1665
 The oldest Baptist Church in U.S. was founded in Boston,Mass
1924
 George- Leigh Mallory ,British  mountain climber tried to become the 1st person to scale Mt Everest,he disappeared 775 ft from the summit. His remains were found in 2013 mummified&frozen at the foot of Northeast ridge of the mountain
1975
Sony introduces the Betamax videocassette recorder on sale to the public. The cost was $2,295
1993 
The Rock&Roll Hall of Fame breaks ground for their museum in Cleveland, Ohio
2012
 16th century archaelogy remains of "The Curtain Theatre' is found under a pub in London. The theatre is where some of William Shakespeare's plays were 1st performed


----------



## moviequeen1

June 7th Birthdays:
1848
 Paul Gaugin- French post-impressionist painter
1909
 Jessica Tandy- British/American actress on stage/screen was in orignial stage production of' A Streetcar Named Desire',won Tony award for her performance. Her movie credits, The Birds, Cocoon, Fried Green Tomatoes,Nobody's Fool, Driving Miss Daisy- won Best actress Oscar for her role
1928
 James Ivory- producer/screenwriter/director' Howards End, Remains of the Day
1940
 Tom Jones- singer 'Whats New Pussycat,Green Green Grass of Home, Deliah
1952
 Liam Neeson actor 'Schindler's List, Les Miserables
Deaths:
1937
 Jean Harlow- actress,sex symbol in 30's, 'Dinner at 8'  26
1954
 Alan Turing- British computer scientist pioneer 41{suicide}
1965
 Judy Holliday- comedic actress, 'Born Yesterday', Adam's Rib' 43{cancer}
1970
 E.M. Forster- British novelist Passage to India, Howard's End, Maurice 91
2008
 Jim McKay- U.S. sportscaster on ABC"s 'Wide World of Sports' 86


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 8th

1987 New Zealand becomes a nuclear-free zone*
The New Zealand Nuclear Free Zone, Disarmament, and Arms Control Act 1987 barred any nuclear-powered or nuclear-armed ships from entering the country. New Zealand was the first country to legislate toward a nuclear-free zone in the 1950s.
*
1972 Nick Út takes his famous “napalm girl” photo*
The Pulitzer Prize-winning image officially entitled “The Terror of War” depicts nine-year-old Phan Thị Kim Phúc and other Vietnamese children fleeing a napalm attack. It has become one of the best-known symbols of the indescribable sufferings in armed conflicts.
*
1949 George Orwell publishes Nineteen Eighty-Four*
Orwell's nightmarish description of a totalitarian society set in the year 1984 is one of the most significant works of English literature and one of the best-known novels of all time. The phrase, Big Brother is watching you, stems from this work.
*
1937 Carl Orff's Carmina Burana is premiered*
The cantata, especially Orff's breathless rendition of the medieval poem O Fortuna, has been featured in countless works of popular culture, including The Simpsons, Last of the Mohicans, and Jackass: The Movie.

*1887 Herman Hollerith patents his punch card calculator*
The U.S. data processing pioneer, one of the grandfathers of the technology company IBM, used his revolutionary machine to process the large amount of data collected during the U.S. census of 1890/1891.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 8th   *

1983 Kim Clijsters
Belgian tennis player

1977 Kanye West
American rapper, producer, director, fashion designer

1921 Suharto
Indonesian soldier, politician, 2nd President of Indonesia

1916 Francis Crick
English biologist, biophysicist, neuroscientist, Nobel Prize laureate

1867 Frank Lloyd Wright
American architect, designed the Price Tower, Fallingwater

*Deaths On This Day, June 8th *

2009 Omar Bongo
Gabonese politician, President of Gabon

1982 Satchel Paige
American baseball player

1924 George Mallory
British mountaineer

1809 Thomas Paine
English/American theorist, author

632 Muhammad
Saudi Arabian prophet


----------



## Pam

9th June

793 Vikings raided the abbey at Lindisfarne. The event is commonly accepted as the beginning of the Scandinavian invasion of England.

1536 The English Parliament met and settled the succession on the future children of Henry VIII by Jane Seymour. The Princesses Mary and Elizabeth were declared illegitimate.

1968 James Earl Ray, wanted for the murder of American civil rights leader Martin Luther King, was arrested in London, travelling under an assumed name.

1978 Naomi James was the first woman to sail single-handed (ie. solo) around the world via Cape Horn. She finished her voyage around the globe on 8 June 1978 after 272 days, thus improving Sir Francis Chichester’s solo round-the-world sailing record by two days.

1982 American President Ronald Reagan became the first American head of state to address a joint session of the British Parliament.


----------



## moviequeen1

1783
 Laki volcano in Southern Iceland erupts over a 8 month period caused widespread famine throughout Asia &Europe, kills 10,000 people
1824
 Nathan Cushing in Quebec patents the washing machine
1889
 cable cars begin service in Los Angeles unitl 1963
1912
 Universal Pictures is founded by  Carl Laemmie&7 others, the oldest surviving film studio in U. S.
1956
Richard Fitzgibbon is the 1st U.S. soldier to be killed in Vietnam War
2018
 the world's most powerful super computer'Summit' which can process 200,000 trillion calculations per second is launched by IBM& NVdia at Oak Ridge National Lab in Tenn


----------



## moviequeen1

June 8th Birthdays:
1867
 Frank Lloyd Wright- U.S. architect
1916
 Frances Crik- British molecular biologist, co discoverer with James Watson of DNA structure
1918
 Robert Preston-actor on stage/screen,originated the role of'Prof Harold Hill' Broadway musical 'The Music Man'  won a Tony award,he reprised the role in film version. He won his 2nd Tony award in musical 'IDo,IDo, co -starring with Mary Martin  His other movies,"Mame, Victor/Victoria'
1936
 James Darren- actor/singer appeared as 'Moondoggie' in 'Gidget' movies had a hit single'Goodbye Cruel World'
1940
 Nancy Sinatra- oldest daughter of Frank,had 2 hit singles' These Boots are Made for Walking',duet with her dad'Something Stupid'
1944
 Boz Scaggs singer/songwriter' Lido Shuffle,Lowdown'
1966
 Juilanna Margulies- actress ,best known TV roles' "Nurse Carol Hathaway' in NBC medical drama'ER'  won best supp actress Emmy in '94, 'Alicia Florick in CBS legal drama'The Good Wife' she won 2 Lead Actress Emmys
Deaths:
1809
 Thomas Paine- writer' Common Sense,"Age of Reason' 72
1969
 Robert Taylor- actor 'Waterloo Bridge, Death Valley Days' 57{lung cancer}
1982
 Satchel Paige- Hall of Fame baseball pitcher 75
2020
 Bonnie Pointer- singer with  group 'Pointer Sisters' 'I'm So Excited, "Jump' 69


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 9th

1967 Israel captures the Golan Heights from Syria*
Israel's occupation of the territory and the establishment of Israeli settlements in the area continue to hamper negotiations to find a peaceful solution to the ongoing Middle East conflict.

*1957 Four Austrian climbers become the first to conquer Broad Peak*
Fritz Wintersteller, Marcus Schmuck, Kurt Diemberger, and Hermann Buhl reached the 8051 meter-high summit of one of the world's highest mountains on the border of Pakistan and China.
*
1946 Bhumibol Adulyadej is crowned King of Thailand*
At the time of his death on October 13, 2016, he was the world's longest-reigning head of state, with 70 years on the throne.

*1934 Donald Duck makes his film debut in The Wise Little Hen*
The short-tempered duck typically wearing a sailor suit is one of Walt Disney's most famous cartoon characters. Donald's first book appearance was in The Adventures of Mickey Mouse, which was published in 1931.

*1928 Charles Kingsford Smith completes the world's first trans-Pacific flight*
The Australian aviator and his 4-man crew had departed Oakland, California on the morning of May 31. Nine days later, after several stops, they landed safely in Brisbane.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, June 9th   *

1963 Johnny Depp
American actor, singer, producer, director

1961 Michael J. Fox
Canadian/American actor, producer, author

1961 Aaron Sorkin
American screenwriter, producer, playwright

1915 Les Paul
American guitarist, and songwriter, co-designed the Gibson Guitar

1891 Cole Porter
American composer

*Deaths On This Day, June 9th *

2013 Iain Banks
Scottish author

2011 M. F. Husain
Indian painter, director

1974 Miguel Ángel Asturias
Guatemalan journalist, author, poet, Nobel Prize laureate

1870 Charles Dickens
English author

68 Nero
Roman Emperor


----------



## Pam

9th June

1549 The Church of England adopted the Book of Common Prayer, compiled by the Archbishop of Canterbury, Thomas Cranmer.

1873 Alexandra Palace in London burned down, after being open for only 16 days. It was built as a public centre of recreation, education and entertainment and as North London's counterpart to the Crystal Palace in South London. With typical Victorian vigour, the palace was quickly rebuilt and it reopened on 1st May 1875.

1898 An agreement was signed under which Hong Kong was leased to Britain, by China, for a period of 99 years.

1899 Boxer Bob Fitzsimmons, the first British world heavyweight champion, lost his title to American James Jeffries at Coney Island, New York.

1904 Musicians who left the Henry Wood Orchestra after a disagreement, formed the London Symphony Orchestra.

1975 The first live transmission from the House of Commons was broadcast by BBC Radio and commercial stations.


----------



## moviequeen1

1650
 The 1st legal corporation in America was established as a adminstrative board at Harvard Univ
1803
 British explorer, Matthew Finders arrives in Sydney,becomes the 1st person to circle Australia proving its was 1 continent
1934
 debut of 'Donald Duck' in cartoon, 'The Wise Little Hen'
1962
pop/jazz singer, Tony Bennett made his Carneige Hall concert debut in NYC
1969
 guitarist,Brian Jones of Rolling Stones leaves the band after a serious drug problem. He  dies a month later in accidental drowning
1973
jockey,Ron Turcotte riding horse, Secretariat becomes the 1st Triple Crown winner in 25 yrs. The last winner was 'Citiation' in  1948
2014
actress,Laverene Cox becomes the 1st transgender person on cover of Time Magazine
2021
 a 1933 'Double Eagle' gold coin is sold at auction in NYC for $18.9 million


----------



## moviequeen1

June 9th Birthdays:
1891
Cole Porter- composer/lyricist "Anything Goes, Night&Day,I've Got You Under My Skin'
1934
 Jackie Wilson- soul singer/songwriter "Lonely teardrops, Higher&Higher'
1961
 Michael J.Fox- TV&movie actor- best known TV roles, 'Alex Keaton' NBC sitcom'Family Ties', Mayor Mike Flaherty' ABC sitcom' Spin City', played' Marty McFly' in 'Back to the Future' movies,"Doc Hollywood',The American President'  diganosed with early stage Parkinson's in '91 won 5 Emmys
Deaths:
1870
 Charles Dickens- British writer 'Oliver Twist,A Tale of Two Cities, A Christmas Carol 58{stroke}
1958
 Robert Donat- British actor 'Goodbye, Mr Chips, Citadel, 39 Steps, won Best Actor Oscar for 'Chips' 53
1981
 Allen Ludden -game show host' Password' husband of actress Betty White 63{stomach cancer}
2017
 Adam West-actor ,best known TV role 'Batman'  88


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 10th

1999 The Kosovo War ends*
Slobodan Milošević, then President of Serbia, agreed to withdraw his troops from the disputed territory following a massive NATO bombing campaign. NATO's involvement has been criticized for its lack of a U.N. mandate.

*1967 The Six-Day War ends*
Israel and Syria agreed to observe a ceasefire mediated by the United Nations, ending six days of armed conflict. On the previous day, Israel had occupied the Golan Heights.
*
1936 The Russian animation studio Soyuzmultfilm is established*
The film studio produced a total of 1530 movies, among them some of the best-known films of the Soviet era, such as Hedgehog in the Fog and The Bremen Town Musicians.
*
1935 Alcoholics Anonymous is founded*
Bill Wilson and Dr. Bob Smith established the mutual aid fellowship to battle alcoholism. Today, the organization is active in many countries around the world.
*
1907 Autochrome Lumière color photography is introduced*
The process was invented by the legendary Lumière brothers in 1903. It was the first practical and commercially successful technology for the production of color photos.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 10th   *

1953 John Edwards
American politician, lawyer

1922 Judy Garland
American actress, singer

1921 Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh
Greek/English husband of Elizabeth II

1910 Howlin' Wolf
American singer-songwriter, musician

1895 Hattie McDaniel
American actress

*Deaths On This Day, June 10th *

2004 Ray Charles
American singer-songwriter, pianist, actor

1982 Rainer Werner Fassbinder
German actor, director, screenwriter

1967 Spencer Tracy
American actor

1934 Frederick Delius
English composer

1926 Antoni Gaudí
Spanish architect, designed the Park Güell


----------



## moviequeen1

1760
 New York State passes the 1st law regulating practice of medicine
1847
 Chicago Tribune newspaper begins publishing
1902
 H.F. Callahan receives patent for window envelope
1935
 Dr Robert Smith in Ohio,Bill Wilson in NYC form 'Alcoholics Annoymous'{ on this date  Wilson has his last drink}
1972
 Sammy Davis Jr's version 'The Candy Man' from movie' Willy Wonka&The Chocolate Factory' goes to #1 stays there  3 weeks. Its his biggest hit single
2003
 NASA launches 'The Spirit Rover' which explored Mars for 6 yrs,last communication was in 2010


----------



## moviequeen1

June 10th Birthdays:
1895
 Hattie McDonald- actress, she became the 1st Africian American woman to win Best Supp Actress Oscar for 'Gone With The Wind'
1918
 Barry Morse- actor Winds of War, best  known TV role "Lt Philip Gerard' in TV show 'The Fugitive'
1922
 Judy Garland- actress/singer 'Meet Me In St. Louis, The Wizard of Oz, Easter Parade'
1933
 F.Lee Bailey- criminal defense lawyer who had high profile clients e.g Patty Hearst, OJ Simpson
1982
 Tara Lipinski- U.S. Olympic Gold Medal figure skater at '88 Olympics
Deaths:
1934
 Frederick Delius- British composer 'In A Summer Garden, A Mass of Life' 72
1967
 Spencer Tracy- actor 'Woman of the Year, Adam's Rib, Father of the Bride, Boy's Town, Captains Courageous 
He became the 1st actor to win back to back Oscars for Town&Courageous 67
2004
Ray Charles- singer/ pianist 'Georgia on My Mind, Hit The Road Jack,Mess Around 73


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 11th

2010 Africa hosts the FIFA World Cup for the first time*
The 19th association football world cup was opened in Johannesburg, South Africa. The winner of this historic edition was Spain.

*1959 Christopher Cockerell first presents the hovercraft*
The amphibious air-cushion vehicle first crossed the English Channel just weeks after Cockerell first demonstrated his prototype, the SR.N1. The scheduled “flights” between Dover (U.K.) and Calais (France) were discontinued in 2000.
*
1955 More than 80 people die in the Le Man's car race disaster*
In one of history's worst car racing accidents, Pierre Levegh's Mercedes crashed into a crowd of spectators and burst into flames.

*1938 China launches the 1938 Yellow River flood*
In what Steven Dutch, a professor at the University of Wisconsin, called “the world's largest act of environmental warfare in history”, the Chinese government created the flood to halt invading Japanese forces.
*
1817 The first predecessor of the bicycle is demonstrated*
Using his revolutionary Laufmaschine, also known as Draisine, a two-wheeler without pedals, German inventor Karl Drais completed a 14 km test run in less than an hour, presenting a viable alternative to transportation by horse.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 11th   *

1956 Joe Montana
American football player

1933 Gene Wilder
American actor

1910 Jacques Cousteau
French biologist, author, and inventor co-developed the aqua-lung

1864 Richard Strauss
German composer, conductor

1572 Ben Jonson
English writer

*Deaths On This Day, June 11th *

1979 John Wayne
American actor, director, producer

1974 Julius Evola
Italian philosopher

1936 Robert E. Howard
American author

1934 Lev Vygotsky
Russian psychologist

1859 Klemens von Metternich
German/Austrian politician, 1st State Chancellor of the Austrian Empire


----------



## moviequeen1

1742
 Benjamin Franklin invents his Franklin stove. Its a metal lined fireplace which proves more heat and less smoke uses less firewood
1895
 Charles Duryea patents gas driven automobile
1982
movie'ET-Extra Terrestrial is released directed by Stephen Spielberg. Its the story of a 10yr old boy  who befriends an alien,"ET" from another planet who was stranded here by mistake. The movie stars Henry Thomas 'Elliott', Drew Barrymore' Gertie', Robert MacNaughton, Dee Wallace.  The movie won 4 Oscars,best original score{John Williams}, visual effects,sound effect editing,sound.It quickly became highest grossing movie of all time at $792.9 mill,was surpassed by Jurrasic Park in '93. 
1989
 Michael Chang became the youngest male tennis player to win a Grand Slam title,age 17 when he won his only Grand Slam title at the French Open defeating Stefan Edberg
2009
 a woman in Texas, Telsa Swearingen survived  being hit by lighting in her kitchen during a thunderstorm. The lighting came through a light fixture, hit her chest exited her foot. She spent 3 days in hospital then was released


----------



## moviequeen1

June 11th Birthdays:
1910
 Jacques Cousteau- French oceanic explorer
1913
 Vince Lombardi- NFL Hall of Fame Football Coach with Green Bay Packers  '59-'67
1933
 Gene Wilder- actor' Blazing Saddles,Young Frankenstein, Willy Wonka&The Chocolate Factory
1959
 Hugh Laurie-actor best known TV role' Dr Gregory House' in medical drama'House' In England,he and Stephen Fry were a comedy duo
Deaths:
1958
Clarence Demar- U.S. marathon runner, won Boston Marathon 7 times 70
1999
 Deforest Kelley-actor best known TV role' Dr Bones McCoy' in sci fi TV show' Star Trek 79
2015
 Ron Moody- British actor' Oliver,The 12 Chairs' 91


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 12th

2016 Mass Shooting at Pulse Nightclub in Orlando, Florida Kills 49 People*
In what is now thought to be one of the deadliest incidents of violence against LGBTQ people in history, the shooting committed by 29-year-old Omar Mateen is also the second deadliest terrorist attack on US soil since the September 11, 2001 attacks.
*
1994 The world's largest twinjet takes off on its maiden flight*
The Boeing 777, or Triple Seven, typically transports up to 451 passengers. It is one of Boeing's commercially most successful planes.
*
1991 Boris Yeltsin becomes Russia's first President*
After the end of the Soviet Union, Yeltsin launched radical economic reforms that aimed at dismantling socialism and restoring capitalism.

*1987 Ronald Reagan challenges Mikhail Gorbachev to “tear down this wall”*
The U.S. President held his famous speech near the Berlin Wall, one of the most important symbols of the division between East and West during the Cold War. The wall was dismantled in 1989, but many observers doubt that Reagan's famous catchphrase had any impact on this decision.
*
1964 Nelson Mandela is sentenced to life in prison*
The South African anti-apartheid activist spent 27 years in prison. In 1993, he received the Nobel Peace Prize and one year later he became President of South Africa.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 12th   *

1971 Mark Henry
American weightlifter, wrestler

1941 Roy Harper
English singer-songwriter, guitarist, poet, actor

1929 Anne Frank
German/Dutch author, Holocaust victim

1924 George H. W. Bush
American politician, 41st President of the United States

1897 Anthony Eden
British politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

*Deaths On This Day, June 12th *

2010 Al Williamson
American illustrator

2006 György Ligeti
Romanian/Austrian composer

1994 Menachem Mendel Schneerson
Russian/French rabbi

1980 Billy Butlin
South African/English businessman, founded Butlins

1963 Medgar Evers
American civil rights activist


----------



## moviequeen1

1849
Lewis Haslett in Louisville, Kty patents the gas mask
1923
 magican/escape artist,Harry Houdini frees himself from a straight jacket while upside down 40 ft above the ground in NYC
1939
 Baseball Hall of Fame is dedicated in Cooperstown,NY
1954
 Bill Haley&The Comets single' Rock Around the Clock is released goes to #1 on music charts stays there for 8 weeks
1977 orginal Broadway musical 'Pippin' runs for 1,944 shows.The story is about a young prince who searches for the meaning in his life. The show starred John Rubenstein,Ben Vereen, Irene Ryan,was directed/choregraphed by Bob Fosse. The musical won 4 Tony awards for Vereen, Fosse, Tony Walton for scenic/lighting design
1981
 movie' Raiders of the Lost Ark' is released directed by Stephen Speilberg,its the 1st Indiana Jones movie  It stars Harrison Ford, Karen Allen JohnRhys-Davies, Denholm Elliott. Ford plays Jones a archelogist/adventures who goes around the world searching for unique religious artifacts. The movie won 4 Oscars, visual effect, art direction, editing, sound effects editing.


----------



## moviequeen1

June 12th Birthdays:
1877
 Johanna Spyri Swiss children's author' Heidi'
1916
 Irwin Allen- film/TV producer' Land of the Giants, The Poseidon Adventure
1930
 Barbara Harris- 1st U.S. Episcopal woman bishop
1941
'Chick' Corea- Grammy winning jazz fushion pianist
1959
 Scott Thompson- Canadian comedian with comedy group,The Kids in The Hall
Deaths:
1957
 Jimmy Dorsey- orchestra leader 53
1983
 Norma Shearer- actress 'Escape' 82
2003
 Gregory Peck- actor' Roman Holiday, To Kill a Mockingbird, MacArthur, Arabesque 87. He won Best Actor Oscar as 'Atticus Finch' in Mockingbird


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 13th

2002 The United States withdraw from the Anti-Ballistic Missile Treaty*
The ABM Treaty was signed in 1972 by the Soviet Union and the United States. It regulated the establishment of anti-ballistic missile shields against nuclear missiles. Critics bemoaned the treaty's termination for its potential negative effect on nuclear proliferation.

*2000 The leaders of South Korea and North Korea meet in a historic summit*
The talks were initiated by then President of South Korea, Kim Dae-Jung. For the implementation of his “Sunshine Policy”, he was awarded the Nobel Peace Prize in 2000.
*
1983 Pioneer 10 becomes the first man-made object to leave the central solar system*
The U.S. space probe crossed the orbit of Neptune, which at the time was classified as the furthest planet from the Sun.
*
1971 The New York Times publishes the Pentagon Papers*
The secret study of the United States' involvement in the Vietnam War revealed the government's lies concerning the scale of U.S. activities in Vietnam and neighboring countries. Daniel Ellsberg, an employee of the RAND Corporation, leaked the documents to the New York Times, and he was later tried but not convicted of espionage.

*1950 South Africa implements the Group Areas Act*
The law assigned geographically separate residential and business areas for different racial groups, forcing non-whites from the most developed areas. It was a major pillar of the apartheid system of racial segregation and oppression.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 13th   *

1944 Ban Ki-moon
South Korean diplomat, 8th Secretary-General of the United Nations

1897 Paavo Nurmi
Finnish runner

1888 Fernando Pessoa
Portuguese poet

1884 Gerald Gardner
English occultist

1865 W. B. Yeats
Irish poet, Nobel Prize laureate

Deaths On This Day, June 13th 

2006 Charles Haughey
Irish politician, 7th Prime Minister of Ireland

1979 Demetrio Stratos
Egyptian/Italian singer-songwriter

1918 Grand Duke Michael Alexandrovich of Russia

1886 Ludwig II of Bavaria

1645 Miyamoto Musashi
Japanese swordsman, author


----------



## Pam

13th June

1652 George Fox preached from this wild and remote spot on Firbank Fell, Cumbria to a congregation of about 1,000 for 3 hours. "The meeting proved of first importance in gathering the Society of Friends, known as Quakers." 

1842 Queen Victoria travelled by train for the first time, from Slough (near Windsor Castle) to Paddington, accompanied by Prince Albert. A special coach had been built earlier, but the Queen had been reluctant to try this new form of travel. On her first journey, the engine driver was assisted by the great civil engineer, Isambard Kingdom Brunel.

1917 The deadliest German air raid on London during World War I was carried out by Gotha G bombers and resulted in 162 deaths, including 46 children, with a further 432 people injured.

2013 A man was given a warning after he dialled 999 to complain about a prostitute's looks. A police spokesperson said "The caller claimed that the woman had made out that she was better looking than she actually was and he wished to report her for breaching the Sale of Goods Act." The Sale of Goods Act 1979 gives consumers legal rights, stipulating goods which are sold must be of satisfactory quality, be fit for purpose and must match the seller's description.


----------



## moviequeen1

1777
Leonard Norcross patents submarine diving suit
1922
 Charlie Osborne holds the longest record of continous hic cups which lasted for 68 yrs. 11 months after they stopped he died
1971
 NYTimes begins to publish excerpts from 'The Pentagon Papers',classified documents of U.S. history in Vietnam. They were leaked by Daniel Ellsberg,who was ex Dept of Defense analyst who worked on papers. The Supreme Court ruled in landmark decsion what the Times did is legal 'people have the right to know'
1994
jury in Anchorage Alaska blame Capt Joseph Hazelwood with recklessness for causing the oil explosion on oil tanker Exxon Valdez. The jury allowed victims of oil spill to seek $ 15 mill in damages


----------



## moviequeen1

June 13th Birthdays:
1910
 Mary Wickes- character actress who mostly was in supporting roles 'The Man Who Came to Dinner, White Christmas, The Music Man, The Trouble With Angels, "Sister Act' movies
1951
 Richard Thomas- actor, best known TV role' John Boy' in TV show' The Waltons
1953
 Tim Allen-comedic actor, best known TV roles' Tim'Tool Time Man'  in 'Home improvement,'Mike Baxter' Last Man Standing, movies' voice of 'Buzz Lightyear' in 'Toy Story' movies, "Santa Claus' movies
Deaths:
1977
Matthew Garber- British actor, best known movie role'Michael Banks' in "Mary Poppins' 27{pancreatitis}
1986
 Benny Goodman- clarinest/bandleader 'King of Swing' 77
2008
Tim Russert-TV journalist, moderator of NBC's Meet The Press' '91-'08 58
2017
A.R. Gurney- playwright 'Love Letters The Cocktail Hour,The Dining Room 86


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 14th

2002 A large asteroid just misses the Earth*
2002 MN, a 73-meter lump, was three times closer to Earth than the Moon. It was first discovered three days after its closest approach.

*1982 The Falklands War ends*
After 74 days of fighting, British troops captured the capital, Stanley, prompting the Argentine forces to surrender and return the islands to British control.
*
1949 Albert II becomes the first monkey in space*
The rhesus monkey was one of several animals used for testing purposes before sending humans into space. Albert II survived his ascent to 134 km (83 mi) altitude but died on his return to Earth due to a parachute failure.

*1940 German troops occupy Paris*
The fall of Paris marked the end of Germany's attacks on the western front. In the Armistice of Compiègne, three-fifths of France was declared occupied.
*
1919 Alcock and Brown take off for the first non-stop transatlantic flight*
The British aviators began their journey in St. John's, Newfoundland, and reached Galway in Ireland less than 16 hours later. One month earlier, Albert Cushing Read flew across the Atlantic, but his flight included a stop in the Azores Islands.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 14th   *

1969 Steffi Graf
German tennis player

1961 Boy George
English singer-songwriter, producer

1950 Rowan Williams
Welsh bishop, poet, theologian, 104th Archbishop of Canterbury

1946 Donald Trump
American businessman, 45th President of the United States

1928 Che Guevara
Argentine/Cuban physician, author, intellectual, diplomat, theorist
*
Deaths On This Day, June 14th *

1986 Jorge Luis Borges
Argentine writer

1928 Emmeline Pankhurst
British political activist, suffragette

1920 Max Weber
German economist, sociologist

1886 Alexander Ostrovsky
Russian playwright

1662 Henry Vane the Younger
English/American politician


----------



## Pam

14th June

1381 Richard II met leaders of Wat Tyler's Peasants' Revolt on Blackheath. The Tower of London was stormed by rebels who entered without resistance. The revolt later came to be seen as a mark of the beginning of the end of serfdom in medieval England. Although the revolt itself was a failure it increased awareness in the upper classes of the need for the reform of feudalism in England and the appalling misery felt by the lower classes as a result of their enforced near-slavery.

1645 The Battle of Naseby (Northamptonshire) was fought. It was the key battle of the first English Civil War. 12,000 Royalist forces of King Charles I were beaten by 15,000 Parliamentarian soldiers commanded by Sir Thomas Fairfax and Oliver Cromwell.

1789 English Captain William Bligh and 18 others, cast adrift from the H.M.S. Bounty, reached the island of Timor (Southeast Asia) after travelling nearly 4,000 miles in a small, open boat. The Bounty had been sailing from Tahiti when crew members mutinied. 

1822 Englishman Charles Babbage proposed an automatic, mechanical calculator (he called it a difference engine). He is considered by some to be the 'father of the computer' and is credited with inventing the first mechanical computer that eventually led to more complex designs.


----------



## moviequeen1

1775
 U.S. Army is 1st formed as the Continnetial Army to fight in the American Revoluntery War
1834
Isaac Fisher Jr  in Springfield, Vermont patents sandpaper
1946
 singer, Nat King Cole records 'The Christmas Song' co written by Mel Torme
1989
ground breaking  begins in Bloomington Minnesota on the world's largest Mall 'The Mall Of America' which opened in April 1992


----------



## moviequeen1

June 14thBirthdays:
1811
Harriet Beecher Stowe- author' Uncle Tom's Cabin'
1909
Burl Ives- singer/ actor 'A Little Bitty Tear,Silver&Gold
1919
Gene Barry- actor, best known TV role in Western' Bat Masterson' lead role
1929
Cy Coleman- songwriter "Sweet Charity,Witchcraft
1958
Eric Heiden- retired speed skater, won 5 Gold Medals at the 1980 Winter Olympic Games in Lake Placid,NY
deaths:
1936
G.K. Chesterson- British writer/poet'Father Brown' 62
1986
Alan Jay Lerner- stage/screen lyricist' My Fair Lady,Gigi, Camelot 67
1994
Henry Mancini- movie/TV composer 'Days of Wine&Roses, Moon River, Two for The Road, Pink Panther, Victor/Victoria, Charade  TV show themes he wrote' Peter Gun,Remington Steele, Newhart, Hotel,mini series' The Thornbirds
He won 4 Oscars best orignal song-Moon River,best scoring Days of Wine&Roses, orignal score for Victor/Victoria  70


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 15th

1991 Mount Pinatubo explodes*
The stratovolcano's eruption was one of the most violent of the 20th century. About 800 people died, but the event had also global consequences. For example, it caused a global temperature drop of 0.5 °C (0.9 °F).
*
1977 Spain holds the first free elections since 1936*
The transition to democracy followed nearly four decades of right-wing dictatorship under Francisco Franco. Adolfo Suárez became Spain's first democratically elected Prime Minister.
*
1954 The Union of European Football Associations is founded*
The UEFA is the umbrella organization for association football in Europe. It comprises 54 member countries in Europe and Asia.
*
1844 Charles Goodyear patents vulcanization*
The American inventor is credited with developing the basic concept of strengthening rubber by adding sulfur or similar materials. Vulcanized rubber is today used for a wide array of products, such as tires and shoe soles.
*
1667 The first human blood transfusion is administered* 
Jean-Baptiste Denys, a physician to King Louis XIV of France, transfused sheep blood into a 15-year-old boy. He survived, most likely due to the relatively small amount of blood used.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 15th *

1984 Tim Lincecum
American baseball player

1969 Oliver Kahn
German footballer

1964 Michael Laudrup
Danish footballer

1941 Neal Adams
American artist

1941 Harry Nilsson
American singer-songwriter, musician

*Deaths On This Day, June 15th *

1996 Ella Fitzgerald
American singer

1993 James Hunt
English Grand Prix driver, 1976 World Drivers' Champion

1941 Evelyn Underhill
English poet

1888 Frederick III, German Emperor

1849 James K. Polk
American politician, 11th President of the United States


----------



## moviequeen1

1219
 The flag of Denmark,Danneborg is the world's oldest flag,acc to legend it fell from the sky during the Battle of Lyndanesee,changing Danes luck
1911
 Tabulating Computing Recording Corp is incorporated,name is later changed to IBM
1959
The Galapagos Island becomes Ecuador's 1st National park
1960
movie' The Apartment' directed by Billy Wilder is released .The story is about a insurance clerk {Jack Lemmon}who tries to move up in corporate  world by loaning out his apt for  executives in company for their extra  martial trysts. He falls for the elevator operator at the company{Shirley MacLaine} not knowing she is seeing his boss {Fred McMurray} The movie won  5 Oscars incl Best picture,director
1974
 book' All The Presidents Men is published, Washington Post  reporters, Carl Bernstein/Bob Woodward's  detailed investigation into Watergate which became major politcal scandal for Pres Richard Nixon.The movie version came out '76
2012
 Apple 1 computer sells for a record $374,500


----------



## moviequeen1

June 15th Birthdays"
1923
 Erroll Garner- jazz pianist 'Misty'
1941
 Harry Nilsson-singer/songwriter 'Everybody's Talkin, One, Without You
1949
 Russell Hitchcock- Australian singer 1/2 of duo 'Air Supply'
1963
 Helen Hunt- TV/movie actress her best known TV role' Jamie Buchanan' on NBC sitcom'Mad About You'. She won 4 best actress Emmys.Her movies' Castaway, Twister,As Good as It Gets, Pay It Forward.She won Best Actress Oscar for 'Gets
1973
 Neil Patrick Harris- actor best known TV roles lead role in'Doogie Howser,MD 'Barry Stinson in 'How I Met Your Mother'
Deaths:
1968
 Wes Montgomery- jazz guitarist 45{heart attack}
1996
 Ella Fitzgerald-jazz/swing/ pop singer nickname' The 1st Lady of Song' 78{stroke}
2003
 Hume Cronyn- actor 'Lifeboat, Cocoon,To Dance with White Dog' 91, husband of actress, Jessica Tandy
2014
 Casey Kasem- U.S. radio disc jockey, creator of' America's Top 40', voice of cartoon character' Scooby-Do' 82


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 16th

2010 The world's first country-wide total tobacco ban goes into effect*
Bhutan banned the cultivation, harvesting, production, and sale of tobacco and tobacco products. It is still legal in South Asian country to smoke in a private setting, but obtaining tobacco products legally is close to impossible.
*
1976 South African police kill hundreds of protesting schoolchildren*
An estimated 20,000 youth were protesting against the introduction of Afrikaans as the language of instruction in their schools when police officers started firing into the crowd. The “Soweto uprising” is today commemorated on Youth Day each year.
*
1967 The Monterey Pop Festival opens*
The three-day concert event featured historic performances by Jimi Hendrix, The Who, Ravi Shankar, and Janis Joplin.

*1963 Valentina Tereshkova becomes the first woman in space*
The Soviet cosmonaut completed 48 orbits on board the spaceship “Vostok 6” before returning safely to Earth. The former textile worker was declared “Hero of the Soviet Union” and received the United Nations Gold Medal of Peace.
*
1960 Alfred Hitchcock's film Psycho is premiered*
The horror-thriller starring Anthony Perkins and Vera Miles has become one of the classics of the genre. The shower scene is one of the best-known murder scenes in the history of film.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 16th   *

1971 Tupac Shakur
American rapper, producer, actor

1912 Enoch Powell
British politician

1890 Stan Laurel
English actor, comedian

1882 Mohammad Mosaddegh
Iranian politician, 60th Prime Minister of Iran

1723 Adam Smith
Scottish philosopher, economist

*Deaths On This Day, June 16th *

2014 Tony Gwynn
American baseball player, coach

1993 Lindsay Hassett
Australian cricketer

1977 Wernher von Braun
German physicist, engineer

1969 Harold Alexander, 1st Earl Alexander of Tunis
English field marshal, 17th Governor General of Canada

1722 John Churchill, 1st Duke of Marlborough
English general, politician


----------



## moviequeen1

1884
 The 1st roller coaster in America opens at Coney Island in Brooklyn,NY It was the brainchild of LaMarcus Thompson.The coaster traveled 6 mph cost of ride was 5 cents
1902
 Pepsi Cola Company was formed by Caleb Bradham, pharmacist/businessman who developed the soft drink,Pepsi.He received his patent  in 1903
1929
 Otto E. Frank ,age 62 completed his marathon walk.He started in NY ended in San Francisco,walked 4,165 miles took him 183 days
1963
 Valentina Tereshovka, became the 1st woman in space aboard Soviet spacecraft, Vostok 6
2016
 Philadelphia, PA became the 1st U.S. city to tax soft drinks


----------



## moviequeen1

June 16th Birthdays:
1890
 Stan Laurel- British actor/ comedian, half of comedy duo Laurel&Hardy
1907
 Jack Albertson- movie/TV actor 'The Subject was Roses, The Poseidon Adventure, Willy Wonka&Chocolate Factory,he won best supp actor Oscar for'Roses'. His best known TV role'Ed Brown'{the Man} in NBC sitcom'Chico&The Man'
1917
 Katherine Graham- U.S. newspaper publisher of Washington Post
1943
 Joan Van Ark- actress best known TV role' Valene' in CBS drama'Knots Landing' 
1955
 Laurie Metcalf-actress best known TV roles 'Jackie' on ABC sitcom'Rosanne' won 3best supp actress Emmys
 'Mary Cooper' on CBS sitcom The Big Bang Theory' ,she played 'Sheldon's{Jim Parsons} funny mother
Deaths:
1959 
George Reeves- actor, best known TV role' Adventures of Superman' 45{suicide}
1970
Brian Piccolo- NFL running back with Chicago Bears'65-'69. His story was the basis of  TV movie'Brian's Song 26{cancer} The movie starred James Caan,Billy Dee Williams
2017
 John G.Avildsen- film director,'Rocky, The Karate Kid' 81


----------



## Pam

16th June

1779 Spain declared war on Britain, and the Great Siege of Gibraltar began. In February 1783 the siege was lifted and the French and Spanish troops retired, disheartened and defeated, after three years and seven months' conflict. The final peace treaty left Gibraltar with the British, but the victorious British garrison sustained a loss of 1,231 men, and expended 8,000 barrels of gunpowder.

1880 The distinctive Salvation Army ladies' bonnets were worn for the first time when they marched in procession in London.

1915 The foundation of the Women's Institute, regularly referred to as simply the WI. Its two aims were to revitalise rural communities and to encourage women to become more involved in producing food during the First World War. It is now the largest women’s voluntary organisation in the UK. 

1930 Mixed bathing was permitted for the first time in Hyde Park, London.

1958 Yellow ‘No Waiting’ lines were introduced to British streets.


----------



## Tish

*This Day In History, June 17th

1972 The arrest of five White House operatives sets off the Watergate scandal*
The men were caught attempting to wiretap the Democratic National Committee headquarters at the Watergate office complex. The scandal ultimately led to U.S. President Richard Nixon's resignation.

*1944 Iceland becomes a republic*
The Nordic island country had previously been included in the Norwegian and Danish monarchies. The republic's first President was Sveinn Björnsson.

*1940 The three Baltic states fall under Soviet occupation*
While the world's attention was focused on the recent German invasion of Paris, the Soviet Union annexed Estonia, Latvia, and Lithuania.

*1928 Amelia Earhart becomes the first woman to fly across the Atlantic*
Wilmer Stultz piloted the Fokker F.VII aircraft, and Earhart kept the flight log. They arrived at Burry Port in Wales, the United Kingdom, 20 hours and 40 minutes later.
*
1885 The Statue of Liberty arrives in New York*
Hundreds of thousands of spectators welcomed the emblematic statue, which was a gift to the United States from the people of France and has become one of the country's most recognized symbols.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 17th   *

1980 Venus Williams
American tennis player

1945 Ken Livingstone
British politician

1945 Eddy Merckx
Belgian cyclist

1898 M. C. Escher
Dutch illustrator

1882 Igor Stravinsky
Russian composer

*Deaths On This Day, June 17th *

2012 Rodney King
American victim of police brutality

1996 Curt Swan
American illustrator

1981 Richard O'Connor
British army general

1898 Edward Burne-Jones
British artist

1025 Bolesław I Chrobry


----------



## moviequeen1

1631
Shah Jahan 1 builds the Taj Mahal in memory of his beloved wife, Muntaz who died during childbirth. It took him 20 yrs to complete
1837
 chemist/inventor, Charles Goodyear receives his 1st  rubber patent
1958
 wooden roller coaster at Playland  which is at Pacific National Exhibtion in Vancouver, Canada opens,45 cents to ride it.  Its the oldest coaster in Canada, 2,840 ft long,speeds up to 47mph. Its cost $200,00 to make
1971
album'Tapestry' by singer/songwriter, Carole King debuts #1 on music charts stays there for 15 weeks


----------



## moviequeen1

June 17th Birthdays:
1882
Igor Stravinsky- Russian composer "The Rite of Spring, The Firebird
1903
 Ruth Wakefield- U.S. inventor of' Toll House Cookie' -the 1st chocloate chip cookie
1943
 Barry Manilow- singer/ songwriter 'Mandy, Daybreak,Copacabana,early in his career, he wrote a couple
 famous 'jingles:
'Like a Good Neighbor,State Farm is There' - State Farm Insurance
'I Am Stuck on Band Aids'- BandAids
1945
 Tony Roach- retired Australian tennis player/coach won 15 grand Slam doubles titles
Deaths:
1986
 Kate Smith- singer 'When The Moon Comes Over The Mountain' 78
2008
 Cyd Charisse- actress/dancer 'Singing In The Rain' 86
2012
 Rodney King- African American motorist who was beaten by Los Angeles police 47{accidential drowning}
2019
 Gloria Vanderbilt- socialite/fashion designer/heiress 95, her son  is Anderson Cooper on CNN


----------



## Tish

*This Day In History, June 18th

1979 Leonid Brezhnev and Jimmy Carter sign SALT II*
The second “Strategic Arms Limitation Talks” (SALT) agreement was a ground-breaking arms reduction treaty between the Soviet Union and the United States.

*1972 118 die in the Staines Air Disaster*
The Hawker Siddeley Trident aircraft entered a deep stall and plummeted to the ground shortly after takeoff from London Heathrow Airport.

*1948 The LP record is introduced*
The 33⅓ rpm microgroove vinyl Long Playing record developed by Columbia Records soon became the music industry's standard medium. It allowed for a total playing time of 20 minutes per side.
*
1940 A speech by Charles de Gaulle sparks the French Resistance to German occupation*
The Appeal of June 18, transmitted by radio from de Gaulle's exile in the United Kingdom, was pivotal in mobilizing the French after Germany had declared more than half of the country an occupied zone. On August 25, French and Allied troops liberated Paris.

*1815 Napoleon suffers a shattering defeat at the Battle of Waterloo*
The battle was Napoleon's last. The French Emperor was exiled to Saint Helena where he died six years later. “To meet one's Waterloo” is still a figure of speech today indicating total defeat.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, June 18th   *

Richard Gasquet
French tennis player

1942 Paul McCartney
English singer-songwriter, musician, producer

1942 Thabo Mbeki
South African politician, 23rd President of South Africa

1942 Roger Ebert
American journalist, critic, screenwriter

1929 Jürgen Habermas
German sociologist, philosopher

*Deaths On This Day, June 18th *

2010 José Saramago
Portuguese author, Nobel Prize laureate

2003 Larry Doby
American baseball player

1989 I. F. Stone
American journalist, author

1974 Georgy Zhukov
Russian general

1928 Roald Amundsen
Norwegian explorer


----------



## moviequeen1

1815
 Battle of Waterloo: Napoleon &French are defeated by 2 forces. British  lead by Duke of Wellington and Prussia by Field Marshall von Blucher
1873
 suffragette,Susan B.Anthony is arrested&fined in Rochester, NY for voting for President of United States. She refused to pay the $100 fine, no other action was taken against her
1936
The 1st U.S. bicycle traffic court is established in Racine, Wisconsin
1967
 the final day of the Monterey International Pop Festival in S. California, featured the 1st major appearances by Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Otis Redding
1983
 Sally Ride becomes the 1st U.S female astronaut aboard STS Challenger. On this mission was the 1st successful use of the shuttle's robotic arm which deployed/received satellites in space
2019
India's 6th largest city, Chennai with population of 4 million runs out of water because the reservoirs dry up


----------



## moviequeen1

June 18th Birthdays:
1903
Jeanette McDonald -singer/ actress 'When I'm Calling You'
1913
Sammy Cahn- lyricist' Three Coins  In The Fountain, High Hopes, Call Me Irresponsible'
1939
Lou Brock- MBL Hall of Fame outfielder with St. Louis Cardinals
1952
Isabella Rossellini- actress "Big Night,Blue Velvet, Death Becomes Her.  Her parents were film director, Roberto  Rossellini, actress, Ingrid Bergman
Deaths:
1928
Roald Amundsen- Norwegian polar explorer,led 1st expedition to the South Pole 55
1992
 Peter Allen-singer/songwriter/ actor, 48{died of AIDS}  wrote couple hit songs:
co-wrote "Best That You Can Do"{from movie'Arthur,won Oscar for best original song}
'I Go To Rio, I Honestly Love You', Don't Cry Out Loud


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 19th

2002 Steve Fossett takes off on his record-breaking balloon flight*
The American adventurer lifted off from Northam in Western Australia to commence history's first solo flight around the world in any aircraft. On July 3, after having traveled 33,195 km (20,626 mi), he touched down again in Queensland, Australia.

*1987 An ETA car bomb kills 21 in Barcelona*
The 1987 Hipercor bombing was one of the bloodiest attacks by Basque separatist organization, Euskadi Ta Askatasuna or ETA.
*
1978 Garfield, the lazy cat makes his debut*
The first Garfield comic strip by Jim Davis appeared in 41 newspapers on that day. It currently holds the Guinness World Record for the world's most widely syndicated comic strip.
*
1964 The U.S. Senate passes the Civil Rights Act of 1964*
18 Senators unsuccessfully launched a filibuster to prevent the passage of the law against discrimination based on race, color, religion, sex, or national origin. Richard Russel stated, “We will resist to the bitter end any measure or any movement which would have a tendency to bring about social equality and intermingling and amalgamation of the races in our (Southern) states.” The bill was signed into law on July 2, 1964.
*
1913 South Africa implements the Natives Land Act*
The law limited the areas of land that could be owned by black people to “native reserve” areas, which comprised less than 10 percent of the country's total area. It was in force until Apartheid was dismantled in the 1990s.


----------



## Tish

Births On This Day, June 19th   

1978 Dirk Nowitzki
German basketball player

1964 Boris Johnson
British politician

1947 Salman Rushdie
Indian author

1945 Aung San Suu Kyi
Burmese politician, Nobel Prize laureate

1861 José Rizal
Filipino polymath

*Deaths On This Day, June 19th *

2013 James Gandolfini
American actor

1993 William Golding
English author, poet, playwright, Nobel Prize laureate

1991 Jean Arthur
American actress

1937 J. M. Barrie
Scottish author, playwright

1312 Piers Gaveston, 1st Earl of Cornwall
English nobleman


----------



## Pam

19th June

1809 Curwen's Act was passed in Britain, to prevent the sale of parliamentary seats, thus decreasing the number of seats which the British government could manipulate for its regular supporters.

1829 Robert Peel's Act was passed, to establish a new police force in London and its suburbs. They were known as Peelers and then Bobbies, derived from his surname and Christian name respectively.

1917 The British royal family renounced the German names and titles of Saxe-Coburg, (responding to anti-German sentiment) and became Windsor.

1961 Kuwait became fully independent following an exchange of notes with the United Kingdom that terminated the Anglo-Kuwaiti Treaty of 1899 and therefore provided for Kuwaiti independence.


----------



## moviequeen1

1905
 world's 1st nickelodon opened in Pittsburgh,PA,a small storefront with 96 seats. It cost a nickel to get in, offered vaudeville acts,short films. It swept across the country,5 yrs later it was replaced by modern theaters
1956
Jerry Lewis and Dean Martin end their 10 yr comedy team
1978
cartoonist, Jim Davis's cartoon strip' Garfield'{cat} debuts in national newspapers 
2017
 Bexit negotations between United Kingdom,European Union begin in Brussels


----------



## moviequeen1

June 19th Birthdays:
1897
 Moe Howard- actor/comedian best known for  comedy troupe' The 3 Stooges'
1902
 Guy Lombardo- Canadian orchestra leader
1928
 Nancy Marchand- actress best known TV roles' Margaret Pychon' on CBS drama' Lou Grant','Livia Soprano' on HBO series 'The Sopranos'
1950
 Ann Wilson-singer/songwriter in rock duo'Heart'{with sister,Nancy} 'These Dreams,'What About Love'
1954
 Kathleen Turner- actress- Accidental Tourist,Romancing the Stone, Body Heat, Prizzi's Honor,Who Framed Roger Rabitt{she voiced 'Jessica Rabbit'}
Deaths:
1937
 J.M. Barrie- author 'Peter Pan' 77
1956
 Thomas Watson,Sr- U.S. businessman/CEO of IBM 1914-1956  87
1993
 William Golding- author' Lord of the Flies' 81
1997
 Bobby Helms- singer' Jingle Bell Rock' 63
2013
James Gandolfini- actor best known TV role' Tony Soprano, The Sopranos' 51{heart attack}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 20th

1991 The German parliament moves to Berlin*
Bonn had been the capital of West Germany until the country's reunification in 1990. The “Hauptstadtbeschluss” (capital decision) stipulated that the seat of government and the parliament also be moved to the “new” capital Berlin.

*1975 The film Jaws is premiered*
Steven Spielberg's thriller about a rogue great white shark terrorizing a summer resort town is often regarded as one of the greatest films of all time.
*
1963 The “Red Telephone” is instituted*
The hotline between the U.S. and the Soviet Union was established following the Cuban Missile Crisis. Contrary to popular belief, communications between the two superpowers occurred via teletype or fax, and today, via email.
*
1942 Kazimierz Piechowski and three others escape from Auschwitz concentration camp*
In a feat of “exceptional courage and gallantry”, as stated by the Polish author Kazimierz Smoleń, the four prisoners left via the front gate in a stolen SS staff car, dressed as SS officers. During World War II, the Nazi regime murdered 1.1 million people in Auschwitz. Only 144 are known to have escaped.

*1837 Victoria becomes Queen of the United Kingdom*
During the 64 years of her regency, the United Kingdom became one of the world's most potent powers. The British Empire soon encompassed large parts of the planet. Queen Victoria died in 1901.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 20th  *

1978 Frank Lampard
English footballer

1942 Brian Wilson
American singer-songwriter, musician, producer

1905 Lillian Hellman
American playwright

1887 Kurt Schwitters
German painter, writer

1819 Jacques Offenbach
German/French composer

*Deaths On This Day, June 20th*

1999 Clifton Fadiman
American game show host, author

1966 Georges Lemaître
Belgian priest, astronomer, cosmologist

1947 Bugsy Siegel
American gangster

1837 William IV of the United Kingdom

1820 Manuel Belgrano
Argentinian economist, lawyer, politician


----------



## moviequeen1

1782
Congress approves bald eagle as the symbol of united States
1819
 SS Savannah becomes the 1st steamship to cross the Atlantic Ocean landing in Cork, Ireland after 29 days 11 hrs
1944
 Congress approves CIA{Central Intelligence Agency}
1975
 movie' Jaws' directed by Steven Speilberg is released,based on the book by Peter Benchly. The story of a fictious resort town,Aminty Island{actually filmed in Martha's Vineyard, Mass} dealing with shark attacks. The cast Roy Schneider, Richard Dreyfuss, Robert Shaw.John Williams won Oscar for his memorable, tense score,made $7.9 mill opening weekend This became the 1st major summer blockbuster movie The mechanical shark used  in film named' Bruce'
2017
actor, Daniel-Day Lewis announcing he's retiring from acting. He won 3 Best Actor Oscars for:
'My Left Foot, There Will Be Blood, Lincoln
2020
 the highest ever temp in the Artic Circle in Verkhoyansk, Serbia was 100F{38 C}


----------



## moviequeen1

June 20th Birthdays:
1905
 Lillian Hellman- playwright' Toys in The Attic, Little Foxes
1928
 Martin Landau- actor, North by Northwest, Ed Wood, Space 1999. His best known TV role' Rollin Hand' in CBS espionage show' Mission Impossible'. He won Best supp actor Oscar for 'Ed Wood
1940
 John Mahoney- actor '8 Men Out', his best known TV role' Martin Frasier' in NBC comedy' Frasier'
1942
 Brian Wilson-singer/ songwriter/producer/ arranger with group 'The Beach Boys 'God Only Knows, In My Room, Good Vibrations
1949
 Lionel Ritchie- singer/ songwriter' Easy, Hello, Dancing on the Ceiling, 3 Times a Lady
1967
 Nicole Kidman- actress ,Dead Calm. Moulin Rouge, The Hours,  won Best Actress Oscar playing 'Virigina Wolf' in 'The Hours'
Deaths:
1947
 Bugsy Siegel- U.S gangster who created casinos in Las Vegas  41
1972
 Howard Johnson- U.S. restaurant/hotel founder 75


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 21st

2009 Greenland assumes self-rule*
The island had been administered by Denmark (earlier Denmark-Norway) for centuries. The Self-Government Act grants Greenland full responsibility for its inner affairs, while Denmark retains control of foreign policy.
*
2004 SpaceShipOne completes the world's first manned private spaceflight*
The privately funded spaceplane reached an altitude of just over 100 kilometers (62 miles). Mike Melvill was the pilot and only occupant.
*
1985 The body of Josef Mengele is identified*
An international team of scientists confirmed that the skeletal remains found in a cemetery in Embu, Brazil are those of the Nazi war criminal. Mengele was a physician in the Auschwitz concentration camp and conducted horrific experiments on some of the inmates.

*1963 Cardinal Giovanni Battista Montini becomes Pope Paul VI*
The Italian pontiff is known for completing the Second Vatican Council, addressing the Roman Catholic Church's relationship with the modern world.
*
1895 The Kiel Canal is opened by German Emperor Wilhelm II*
The 98 km (61 mi) long canal in Northern Germany is one of the world's busiest artificial waterways. It connects the North Sea with the Baltic Sea.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 21st   *

1986 Lana Del Rey
American singer-songwriter, model

1982 Prince William, Duke of Cambridge
1964 David Morrissey
English actor

1953 Benazir Bhutto
Pakistani politician, first female Prime Minister of Pakistan

1905 Jean-Paul Sartre
French philosopher, writer

*Deaths On This Day, June 21st *

1970 Sukarno
Indonesian politician, 1st President of Indonesia

1940 Smedley Butler
American marine general

1908 Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov
Russian composer

1527 Niccolò Machiavelli
Italian historian, philosopher

1377 Edward III of England


----------



## Pam

21st June

1675 The laying of the foundation stone of the new St Paul's Cathedral in London. The cathedral was designed by Sir Christopher Wren and the site faced that of the church destroyed in the Great Fire of London in 1666.

1854 The first Victoria Cross, Britain's highest medal for bravery, was awarded to Charles Lucas, who was awarded it during the Crimean War for conspicuous bravery. The medal was made from metal from a cannon captured at Sebastopol. 

1919 German sailors scuttled 72 warships at Scapa Flow in the Orkneys even though Germany had surrendered. It was the greatest act of self-destruction in modern military history.

1937 First televising of the Wimbledon Lawn Tennis Championships.

1948 The first stored programme to run on a computer was put through its paces on the Small Scale Experimental Machine, known as Baby, at Manchester University.

1969 The BBC TV broadcast 'Royal Family' - a documentary going behind the public facade of the British Royal Family. This was the first time anyone had seen Queen Elizabeth II, her husband the Duke of Edinburgh and their children other than on official engagements.

1982 Diana, Princess of Wales, gave birth to a boy, (Prince William) sixteen hours after checking in to St Mary's Hospital, in London.


----------



## moviequeen1

1805
 'Old Man In The Mountain' granite profile is found in Franconia, New Hampshire. It was a famous  tourist attraction until it collapsed on May 3, 2003
1834
inventor/ businessman, Cyrus Mc Cormick receives patent for his reaping machine
1948
 Columbia Records  unveils its 33 1/3 LP phonograph record which plays 20 min on both sides It was available  in 10,12 inch diameters. The 1st million dollar  LP was original cast recording of Broadway musical "South Pacfic'
1966
 movie' Who's Afraid of Virigina Woolf? directed by Mike Nichols is released, its about  2 couples who get together for an all night session of bitter conversation. The movie starred Elizabeth Taylor, Richard Burton, Sandy Dennis, George Segal. Taylor won best actress Oscar, Dennis won best supp Oscar
1989
 U. S. Supreme Court ruled it was ok to burn U.S. flag as a political expression


----------



## moviequeen1

June 21st Birthdays:
1925
 Maureen Stapleton- actress Plaza Suite, Cocoon
1933
 Bernie Kopell- actor best known TV role' Dr Adam Bricker' on TV show' The Love Boat'
1940
 Mariette Hartley- actress, her most famous role  spokesperson for Poloroid ads she did with actor James Garner. from 1978-1985 They played a bickering married couple,some people thought they married in real life because of their onscreen chemistry
1944
 Ray Davies- British singer/songwriter with band' The Kinks' Lola, Come Dancing
1979
 Chris Pratt- actor 'Guardians of the Galaxy' movies, Jurrasic World movies
Deaths:
1969
 Maureen Connolly- U. S tennis player  won 1st Women's Grand Slam Title in '53, won 9 Grand Slam single titles 34{ovarian cancer}
2001
 Carroll O'Connor- actor best known TV roles' Archie Bunker' in 'All In The Family', 'Chief Bill Gillespie' In The Heat of The Night' 76{ heart attack}
2012
 Richard Adler- U.S. theater composer, 'Pajama Game, Damn Yankees' 90


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 22nd

1990 Checkpoint Charlie is dismantled*
The crossing point on the sector border between East Berlin and West Berlin had become obsolete with the fall of the Berlin Wall in 1989. Today, the former checkpoint, including the famous sign stating “You are leaving the American sector”, is a tourist attraction.

*1986 Diego Maradona coins the phrase “Hand of God”*
The Argentinian football star had scored a goal with his hand during the FIFA World Cup quarter-final against England. The referee allowed the goal, the Argentinian team was later crowned world champions. After the game, Maradona said that the goal was scored “a little with the head of Maradona and a little with the hand of God”.

*1945 Okinawa falls to U.S. troops*
The Battle of Okinawa marked a decisive defeat for Japan during World War II as the archipelago represented the last line of defense for mainland Japan. The country surrendered two months after the end of the battle when two atomic bombs were dropped on the mainland.
*
1941 Germany invades the Soviet Union*
The initially successful attack soon proved a disaster for the Germans as wintry conditions and fierce Soviet resistance caused massive losses and ultimately forced them to retreat.

*1633 The Catholic Church forces Galileo Galilei to renounce his heliocentric worldview*
The Holy Office concluded that the Italian scientist, by stating that the Sun, not the Earth, is the center of the Universe, was “vehemently suspect of heresy”. Galileo spent the rest of his life under house arrest.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 22nd   *

1953 Cyndi Lauper
American singer-songwriter, producer, actress

1949 Meryl Streep
American actress

1940 Abbas Kiarostami
Iranian filmmaker, poet

1909 Katherine Dunham
American dancer

1887 Julian Huxley
English biologist

*Deaths On This Day, June 22nd *

2008 George Carlin
American comedian, actor, author

1993 Pat Nixon
American educator, 39th First Lady of the United States

1987 Fred Astaire
American actor, singer, dancer

1969 Judy Garland
American actress, singer

1874 Howard Staunton
English chess player


----------



## moviequeen1

1832
John Howe patents pin manufacturing machine
1932
 Congress approves 'Lindberg Act' which makes kidnapping a federal offense
1940
 The 1st Dairy Queen restaurant opens in Joilet, Ilinois
1944
 Pres. Franklin Roosevelt signs 'GI Bill',giving returning servicemen funding for education e.g ,money for books/supplies, living expenses,low income home&business loans. By 1947, half of nation's  college enrollment were veterans
1983
 NHL new rule goes into effect  5 minute overtime period when a hockey game is tied after regulation
2019
 Russian volcano,Raikoke erupts from 700 meter wide crater,can been seen from International Space Station.The sunsets in N. Hemisphere become purple all summer


----------



## moviequeen1

June 21st Birthdays:
1899
 Richard Gurly Dow- U. S. creator of masking tape/cellophane for 3M
1906
 Billy Wilder- film director 'Sunset Blvd,The Apartment, Some Like It Hot,Stalag 17,The Lost Weekend
1928
 Ralph Waiter- actor best known TV role' John Walton' in CBS drama'The Waltons
1944
 Peter Asher- British singer with duo 'Peter&Gordon 'World Without Love'/ record producer for Linda Rondstat,James Taylor
1949
 Meryl Streep-actress 'Out of Africia, Kramer vs Kramer,  Sophie's Choice,Silkwood, The Bridges of Madison County,she's won 3 Best Actress Oscars Kramer, Choice, The Iron Lady. She has been nominated 21 times,the most ever
1964
 Dan Brown- author 'The DaVinci Code, Inferno
Deaths:
1965
 David O.Selznick- film producer Rebecca,Gone With The Wind 63
1987
 Fred Astaire- actor/stage/screen tap dancer Royal Wedding, Easter Parade,Swingtime 88
2015
 James Horner- film composer, Titantic, Apollo 13, Cocoon, Avatar 61{plane crash}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 23rd

2016 The UK votes to leave the European Union*
Just over half of the electorate voted for “Brexit”, Britain's exit from the EU. The UK had been part of the union since 1973.

*1992 Yitzhak Rabin's Labor Party wins the election in Israel*
Rabin became the country's fifth Prime Minister. For his engagement in a peaceful solution to the Middle East conflict, he was awarded the Nobel Peace Prize in 1994 (together with Shimon Peres and Yasir Arafat). A year later, Rabin was assassinated by a Jewish extremist.
*
1961 The Antarctic Treaty comes into force*
The treaty was the first arms control agreement signed during the Cold War. It sets Antarctica aside as a scientific preserve and prohibits military activities on the continent.

*1931 Wiley Post and Harold Gatty start their record-breaking flight around the world*
The American-Australian team was the first to circumnavigate the planet in a single-engine plane. After several stops, they returned to Roosevelt Field eight days later. They took nearly two weeks less than the previous record-holder, the German airship Graf Zeppelin.

*1894 The International Olympic Committee (IOC) is founded*
The IOC is responsible for organizing the Olympic Games and similar events. The committee was established at the initiative of French educator, Pierre de Coubertin.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 23rd   *

1972 Selma Blair
American actress

1964 Joss Whedon
American director, producer, screenwriter

1951 Michèle Mouton
French Rally driver, the female to win a World Rally Championship event

1916 Len Hutton
English cricketer

1912 Alan Turing
English mathematician

*Deaths On This Day, June 23rd *

2011 Peter Falk
American actor

1996 Ray Lindwall
Australian cricketer

1996 Andreas Papandreou
Greek economist, politician, Prime Minister of Greece

1995 Jonas Salk
American biologist, physician

1981 Zarah Leander
Swedish actress, singer


----------



## moviequeen1

1868
 Christopher Latham Sholes patents his typewriter, 1st commerically successful one of its kind
1926
 The U.S. College Board adminsters the 1st SAT Exam
1972
 Hurricane Agnes becomes U.S.'s costliest natural disaster affected 15 states,119 deaths, $ 3 billion in damages
1967
 CCN Tower in Toronto,Canada tallest free standing structure{555m} opens
2014
 "Water Lilies' painting by impressionist, Claude Monet is sold at auction in U.S. at $ 54 mill
2018
 12 boys&their coach who were stranded in a Thailand cave due to monsoon flooding were rescued 9 days later with help from international teams


----------



## moviequeen1

June 23rd Birthdays:
1927
 Bob Fosse- director/ choreographer 'Damn Yankees, Caberet
1947
 Bryan Brown- British actor' F/X, Gorillas in The Mist, best known TV role in mini-series'The Thornbirds' he played 'Luke', met his future wife, Rachel Ward 'Meggie' during the filming
1957
 Frances McDormand- actress 'Fargo, Mississippi Burning, Something's Got to Give, Raising Arizona,she has 4 Oscars 3 for Best Actress 'Fargo, 3 Billboards Outside of Ebby, Missouri,Nomadland, her other Oscar as producer for Nomadland,she's married to film director Joel Coen
1980
Melissa Rauch- actress, best known TV role' Bernadette' on CBS comedy'Big Bang Theory'
Deaths:
 1995
 Jonas Salk- U.S.biologist who created polio vaccine 80
1998
 Maureen O'Sullivan-Irish actress- Tarzan,,Hannah&Her Sisters 87
2006
 Aaron Spelling- TV producer' Charlie's Angels, Dynasty 83
2015
 Dick Van Patten- actor best known TV role' Tom Bradford' in ABC drama' 8 is Enough' 86


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 24th

2002 Africa's worst-ever train disaster kills 281*
The crash occurred near Msagali, Tanzania, when a passenger train with some 1200 passengers rolled back down Igandu hill after its brakes had failed.

*1982 A British Airways jumbo jet experiences a sudden total engine failure*
At the same time, the crew observed a mysterious glow in the darkness. The Boeing 747's pilots had unwittingly flown into a cloud of volcanic ash caused by the eruption of Mount Galunggung, causing all four engines to flame out. The crew eventually succeeded in restarting the engines and landing safely in Jakarta.

*1948 The Berlin Blockade begins*
In reaction to the currency reform in West Germany, the Soviet Union blocked all access to West Berlin. It was one of the first major international crises of the Cold War. Western Allies launched the Berlin airlift to transport supplies to the blocked area. In Germany, the planes became known as “raisin bombers” or “candy bombers”.

*1901 Pablo Picasso opens his first exhibition*
The 18-year-old Spanish artist was featured for the first time in Ambroise Vollard's gallery in 6 Rue Laffite in Paris. Neither of the two art critics that visited the show thought much about the works. Picasso went on to become one of the most influential artists of all time.

*1717 The world's first Masonic Grand Lodge is established*
Freemasonry is a fraternal organization that has counted among its members a large number of known intellectuals. Due to its secretive nature, many myths about their underground activities have emerged through the ages. A Grand Lodge is the governing body for a certain geographic area.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, June 24th   *

1987 Lionel Messi
Argentine footballer

1978 Juan Román Riquelme
Argentine footballer

1895 Jack Dempsey
American boxer

1850 Herbert Kitchener, 1st Earl Kitchener
English field marshal

1533 Robert Dudley, 1st Earl of Leicester
*
Deaths On This Day, June 24th *

2000 Rodrigo
Argentinian singer-songwriter

1987 Jackie Gleason
American actor, singer

1908 Grover Cleveland
American lawyer, politician, 22nd President of the United States

1604 Edward de Vere, 17th Earl of Oxford
English courtier

1398 Hongwu Emperor of China
Founder of the Ming Dynasty


----------



## Bellbird

3 months before; but a very significant day.

1642-03-12 Abel Tasman is the 1st European to sight New Zealand, viewing the north-west coast of the South Island


----------



## moviequeen1

June 24th
1441
 Eton College founded by Henry VI in England
1853
 Pres Franklin Pierce signs Gadsden Purchase buying 29,670 mile from Mexico for $10mil  The area now is Southern Arizona, and New Mexico
1902
 businessman, George Dayton in Minneapolis founder of Goodfellow Dry Good Store name later changed to Target
1993
 Yale computer science professor, Dr David Gelernter was injured by recieving a mailbomb from the 'Unabomber' aka Ted Kaczynski. He lost sight in 1 eye, hearing in 1 ear, part of his right hand
2010
 The longest tennis match in history between U.S player, John Isner, France's Nicholas Mahut at Wimbledon. It took 11hrs, 5 min over 3 days to complete,Isner won


----------



## moviequeen1

June 24th Birthdays:
1893
 Roy O. Disney- businessman/co founder of Walt DisneyCompany with brother, Walt
1942
 Michelle Lee- actress, best known TV role' Karen Fairgate' in CBS drama' Knots Landing
1947
 Mick Fleetwood- British drummer, co founder of group 'Fleetwood Mac'
1961
 Curt Smith- British rock bassist/singer with duo'Tears For Fears", Everybody Wants to Rule The World,Shout'
Deaths
1916
 Victor Chapman- 1st U. S. pilot to die in WWI 26
1987
 Jackie Gleason- comedian/actor 'The Honeymooners, The Jackie Gleason Show, movies' Requiem for a Heavyweight, The Hustler, Gigot 71
2014
 Eli Wallach- character actor, 'The Magnificent 7,The misfits, The Good, Bad &The Ugly, How to Steal a MIllion
He won an Honorary Oscar in 2010 98


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 25th

1993 Both Canada and Turkey elect female heads of government for the first time*
Kim Campbell became Canada's and Tansu Çiller Turkey's Prime Minister on this day. Worldwide, women in top political positions are still the exception.
*
1967 The world's first live global satellite TV program is aired*
The BBC program “Our World” featured artists from 19 countries. The Beatles premiered their song “All You Need Is Love” on the show. Some 400 million viewers tuned in.
*
1950 The Korean War begins as North Korea invades South Korea*
The war soon evolved into an international conflict and a proxy war between the U.S. and the Soviet Union, leading to fears of a new World War. It was ended by an armistice in 1953.
*
1947 The Diary of Anne Frank is published*
The Jewish girl's account of her life in hiding from the Nazis has become a well-known work of world literature and made Anne one of the most prominent victims of the Nazi regime. She died at age 15 in the Bergen-Belsen concentration camp.
*
1910 Igor Stravinsky's ballet “The Firebird” is premiered*
The work was performed by Sergei Diaghilev's legendary ballet company “Ballets Russes”. It was a huge success, catapulting Stravinsky to stardom.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 25th   *

1963 George Michael
English singer-songwriter, musician, producer, actor

1961 Ricky Gervais
English comedian, actor, writer

1924 Sidney Lumet
American director

1903 George Orwell
English author

1852 Antoni Gaudí
Spanish architect designed the Park Güell

*Deaths On This Day, June 25th *

Michael Jackson
American singer-songwriter, producer, dancer, actor

1997 Jacques Cousteau
French biologist, author, and inventor, co-developed the aqua-lung

1984 Michel Foucault
French philosopher

1822 E. T. A. Hoffmann
German jurist, author

1767 Georg Philipp Telemann
German composer


----------



## moviequeen1

1876
Battle of Little Bighorn: 3,000 native Americans led by chiefs, Crazy Horse, Sitting Bull defeated U.S. 7th Cavalry lead by Major Gen George Armstrong Custer near Montana's Bighorn River. Custer&all of his men were killed. Its famously known now as' Custer's Last Stand"
1938
 Ella Fitzgeralds' single' A Tisket, A Tasket'  is released, stay #1 on Hit Parade chart for 19 weeks
1950
 North Korea invaded South Korea,the start of the Korean War which ended 3 yrs later
1978
 The 1st use of 'Rainbow Flag' symbol {made by Gilbert Baker} symbol of Gay Pride happen at a march in San Francisco
2014
 U. S. Supreme Court ruled police can not examine digital contents of a cellphone without a warrant
2019
 San Francisco becomes 1st major U.S. city to ban E-cigarettes


----------



## moviequeen1

June 25th Birthdays:
1903
 George Orwell- British author' Animal Farm, 1984
1924
 Sydney Lumet- film director 'Prince of the City, The Group,Pawnbroker,Fail Safe
1939
 Harold Melvin -R&B soul singer with group 'The Blue Notes' If You Dont' Know Me By Now"
1945
 Carly Simon- singer/songwriter' Anticipation,You're So Vain,"Let The River Run{from movie'Working Girl,she won Oscar for Best Song} ex wife of singer/songwriter, James Taylor
1963
 George Michael- British singer/songwriter with 'Wham' Careless Whisper, Wake Me Up Before You Go Go,"
Deaths:
1976
 Johnny Mercer-lyricist 'That Old Black Magic, Moon River,Satin Doll 66
1997
 Jacques Cousteau- French oceanographer/explorer/scientist 87{heart attack}
2009 
Farrah Fawcett- actress ,best known TV role 'Jill Monroe' TV show' Charlie's Angels', TV movie' The Burning Bed,she played a battered wife 62{cancer}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 26th

1963 U.S. President John F. Kennedy holds his iconic “Ich bin ein Berliner” speech*
The speech was a welcome gesture of support for the people of West Berlin. East Germany had erected the Berlin Wall just two years earlier to stop mass emigration to the West.

*1945 The United Nations Charter is signed*
The United Nations is the world's most important international organization.

*1936 The world's first practical helicopter lifts off*
The twin-rotor Focke-Wulf Fw 61 was first tested in Bremen, Germany. None of the first prototypes survived World War II but a replica can be seen at the Hubschraubermuseum in Bückeburg, Germany.

*1925 Charlie Chaplin's film “The Gold Rush” receives its premiere*
The comedy featuring Chaplin in his famous Little Tramp role is a classic of the silent film genre. The English star actor repeatedly stated that this is the film he wants to be remembered for.

*1906 The first Grand Prix car race is held*
The competition was held on a circuit around Le Mans, France, and organized by the Automobile Club de France (ACF). Renault's Ferenc Szisz won the competition.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 26th   *

1980 Michael Vick
American football player

1961 Greg LeMond
American cyclist

1942 Gilberto Gil
Brazilian singer-songwriter, guitarist, politician

1909 Colonel Tom Parker
Dutch/American talent manager

1908 Salvador Allende
Chilean physician, politician

*Deaths On This Day, June 26th *

1975 Josemaría Escrivá
Spanish priest, and saint, founded Opus Dei

1957 Alfred Döblin
German writer

1856 Max Stirner
German philosopher

1830 George IV of the United Kingdom

1810 Joseph-Michel Montgolfier
French inventor, co-invented the hot air balloon


----------



## moviequeen1

1498
toothbrush invented in China using boar bristles
1927
 Cyclone Roller Coaster opens on Coney Island in Brooklyn,NY,2nd steepest wooden roller coaster in the world.The max speed is 60mph,carries 24 passengers. It costs $10,in 1991 was put on the National Register of Historic Places
1974
the universal 'product code'{bar code} was introduced.The inventor was IBM engineer, George Laurer,its purpose was to simplify pricing process in commerical grocery stores.It orignally used circles that caused problems, later changed to vertical bar-shaped lines. The 1st item scanned was a multi-pack of Wrigley's 'Juicy Fruit Gum' at a store in Troy,Ohio
1997
author, JK Rowlings's book'Harry Potter&The Philosopher's Stone was published,the 1st book in best selling HP series,7 books in all.The book has sold over 120 million copies,all  were made into block buster movies
2016
 Panama Canal's 3rd set of locks fro commerical traffic, opens&doubles the canal's capacity at est cost of $ 5.25 billion


----------



## moviequeen1

June 26th Birthdays:
1892
Pearl Buck- author'Good Earth'
1904
Peter Lorre- actor "The Man Who Knew Too Much, Casablanca,
1922
 Eleanor Parker- actress 'Caged Detective Story,her best known film role' Baroness Elsa von Schrader' in "Sound of Music'
1934
 Dave Grusin- jazz pianist/movie film score composer 'On Golden Pond, The Graduate, The Milegano Bean War{won Oscar for best score} 3 Days of the Condor, Tootsie,he wrote theme for TV show' St Elsewhere'
1956
 Chris Isaak- singer/songwriter 'Wicked Ways"
1970
Sean Hayes- actor, best known TV role' Jack' in NBC sitcom'Will&Grace'
Deaths:
1993
 Roy Campanella- MLB Hall of Fame catcher with Brooklyn Dodgers 71
2007
 Liz Claiborne- fashion designer 78
2012
 Nora Ephron novelist/ screenwriter/director book'Heartburn'{her marriage to Washington Post reporter, Carl Bernstein}, wrote screenplay 'Silkwood, director movie'Sleepless In Seattle' 71


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 27th

1991 Yugoslav troops invade Slovenia*
The attack, which marked the beginning of the Ten-Day War, followed Slovenia's declaration of independence. It was the first of the Yugoslav Wars, a number of ethnic conflicts leading to the break-up of Yugoslavia and resulting in at least 140,000 deaths.
*
1986 The 1980s U.S. intervention in Nicaragua is declared illegal*
The International Court of Justice condemned the U.S. paramilitary campaign to overthrow the left-wing Nicaraguan government. The social-democratic Sandinistas had begun to redistribute the country's wealth and improve education.
*
1972 Nolan Bushnell and Ted Dabney found Atari, Inc.*
The pioneering video game and home computer company produced arcade classics like the two-dimensional tennis simulator Pong. Especially in the 1970s and 1980s, its products had a large impact on the electronic entertainment industry.
*
1956 The film Moby Dick is premiered*
John Huston's adaptation of Herman Melville's homonymous novel, while not having been a great box office success, is today considered an outstanding work, especially for its use of light and color.

*1954 The world's first nuclear power plant is activated*
The reactor at Obninsk in present-day Russia remained in operation for 48 years. Today, there are some 400 atomic power plants worldwide. The technology remains controversial, especially due to the unsolved long-term storage of the highly dangerous nuclear waste.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 27th   *

1985 Svetlana Kuznetsova
Russian tennis player

1969 Viktor Petrenko
Ukrainian figure skater

1886 Charlie Macartney
Australian cricketer

1869 Emma Goldman
Lithuanian/American activist, writer

1846 Charles Stewart Parnell
Irish politician, founder of the Irish Parliamentary Party

*Deaths On This Day, June 27th *

2001 Jack Lemmon
American actor, singer, director

1999 Georgios Papadopoulos
Greek colonel, politician, 169th Prime Minister of Greece

1844 Joseph Smith
American religious leader, founder, leader of the Latter Day Saint movement

1839 Ranjit Singh
Indian founder of the Sikh Empire

1831 Sophie Germain
French mathematician, physicist, philosopher


----------



## Pam

27th June

1450 Jack Cade led a 40,000 strong demonstration march from Kent to London to protest against laws introduced by King Henry VI of England. Cade was later beheaded for treason.

1497 Cornish rebels Michael An Gof and Thomas Flamank were executed at Tyburn, London. The rebels had marched on London to protest at King Henry VII levying a tax to pay for an invasion of Scotland as they believed that this was a northern affair and had nothing to do with them.

1693 The first women's magazine, The Ladies' Mercury, was published by John Dunton in London. It contained a question-and-answer column which became known as a 'problem page'.

1963 The US President John F Kennedy visited his ancestral homeland in County Wexford, Ireland. During his stay he made much of Ireland's subjugation and religious persecution by the British.

1971 England's first national Scrabble Championship was held in London. The winner was teacher Stephen Haskell.

1988 Dave Hurst and Alan Matthews, both from England, became the first blind climbers to reach the summit of Europe’s highest mountain, Mont Blanc - 15,781 feet high.


----------



## moviequeen1

1652
New Amsterdam {NYC} enacts the 1st speeding limit law in North America
1955
 The 1st automobile seat belt legislation is enacted in Illinois
1967
 The world's 1st ATM is installed in Enfield, England
1994
 Aerosmith becomes the 1st major band to let fans download a free track from the internet


----------



## moviequeen1

June 27th Birthdays:
1859
 Mildred J. Hill- U. S. composer 'Happy Birthday To You'
1927
 Bob Keeshan-actor his best known TV  roles,original 'Clarabell The Clown' on kids show 'Howdy Doody',he created character' Capt Kangaroo' on CBS morning kids show 1955- 1984
1942
 Frank Mills- Canadian pianist/composer 'Music Box Dancer'
1949
 Vera Wang- U. S fashion designer
1966
JJ Abrams- TV /film writer/producer/director he co created TV shows' Alias, Lost,directed 'Star Wars;The Force Awakens
1975
 Tobey Maguire- actor' Pleasantville, Spiderman,Seabiscuit
Deaths:
2001
Jack Lemmon-actor The Fortune Cookie, Mister Roberts, Save The Tiger,Days of Wine&Roses,Some Like It Hot,he won 2 Oscars,Best Actor,'Save The Tiger, best supp actor 'Roberts' 76{cancer}
2009
 Gale Storm-actress/singer TV shows' My Little Margie,Gale Storm Show 87
2012
 Don Grady- actor best known TV role' Robbie' on CBS show' My 3 Sons' 68{cancer} His sister, Lani O'Grady played' Mary on TV show '8 Is Enough'


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 28th

1969 A police raid of a gay tavern sparks a series of violent clashes*
The Stonewall Riots in New York City marked the beginning of the gay rights movement in the United States. The Christopher Street Day, a yearly observance for Gay Pride in some European countries, is named after the bar's location.

*1967 Israel annexes East Jerusalem*
From Israel's point of view, the annexation affected the reunification of its capital city. However, the international community declared it illegal and views East Jerusalem as Palestinian territory occupied by Israel.

*1939 The world's first scheduled transatlantic flight takes off*
The Boeing 314 Clipper flying boat was operated by Pan Am. It took about 24 hours to reach Marseille, France. The scheduled service was soon discontinued again because of the outbreak of World War II.

*1914 Austrian Archduke Franz Ferdinand and his wife Sophie are assassinated*
Gavrilo Princip's attack affected a crisis among Europe's major powers (July Crisis). This ultimately triggered the First World War, which with over 37 million deaths was one of the bloodiest wars of all time. Five years later to the day, the Treaty of Versailles formally ended the war.

*1846 The saxophone is patented*
Belgian musician Adolphe Sax developed the woodwind instrument typically made of brass, which in recent decades has heavily influenced the sound of the jazz, military band, rock, and pop musical genres.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 28th   *

1940 Muhammad Yunus
Bangladeshi economist, Nobel Prize laureate

1926 Mel Brooks
American actor, director, producer, writer

1712 Jean-Jacques Rousseau
Swiss philosopher, polymath

1577 Peter Paul Rubens
Flemish painter

1491 Henry VIII of England

*Deaths On This Day, June 28th *

2001 Mortimer J. Adler
American philosopher, author

1981 Terry Fox
Canadian athlete, activist

1975 Rod Serling
American screenwriter, and producer, created The Twilight Zone

1962 Mickey Cochrane
American baseball player, manager

1836 James Madison
American politician, 4th President of the United States


----------



## moviequeen1

1776
 final draft of Declaration of Independence submitted to Contential Congress
1846
 the saxophone was patented by Antoine Joseph'Adolfe' Sax
1894
 Labor Day established as a holiday for federal employees
1904
 SS Norege runs aground/sinks off Rockall in North Atlantic 635 people died,the largest maritime loss until the tragedy with  The Titantic
1969
 police raid gay bar 'Stonewall Inn in Greenwich Village in NYC, between 400-1,000 patrons riot against the police which lasted 3 days. It started the modern day gay rights movement
2011
 lawyer/international bureaucrat/poltician, Christine La Garde becomes the 1 woman to be elected as head of IMF{International Monetary Fund}


----------



## moviequeen1

June 28th Birthdays:
1491
 Henry VIII- King of England{ 1509-1547} who separated Church of England from Roman Catholic Church
1902
 Richard Rogers- Broadway composer{wrote music,with lyricist, Oscar Hammerstein} 'Pal Joey,Babes in Arms, Oklahoma,South Pacific,The King&I. He was the 1st  EGOT{Emmy, Grammy,Oscar,Tony} award winner
1926
 Mel Brooks- actor/director/ producer- "Blazing Saddles, Young Frankenstein,High Anxiety,Spaceballs
1946
 Gilda Radner- comedic actress,  one of orginial cast members on SNL '75-'80
1948
 Kathy Bates- actress' Misery,  Titantic, Fried Green Tomatoes,Primary Colors,won Best Actress Oscar for'Misery'
Deaths:
1975
 Rod Sterling- screenwriter/TV host 'The Twilight Zone, Night Gallery' 50{heart attack}
1981
 Terry Fox- Canadian one legged marathon runner ran 'Marathon of Hope' in 1980,running for  a cure for cancer 22{cancer}
2014
 Meshach Taylor- actor, his best known TV role'as handyman/deliveryman'Anthony' on CBS sitcom'Designing Women 67{cancer}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 29th

2007 Apple releases the first iPhone*
The iPhone revolutionized the smartphone industry and for a while made Apple one of the world's most valuable companies.
*
1995 The Space Shuttle Atlantis docks with the Russian space station Mir*
The rendezvous in space marked a new age of cooperation between the former Cold War adversaries. The docking created the largest man-made Earth satellite in history.
*
1990 Chlorofluorocarbons (CFCs) are banned to protect the ozone layer*
The London Amendment to the Montreal Protocol stipulated that CFCs be phased out by 2000 in developed countries and by 2010 in developing countries. CFCs are one of the substances most harmful to the ozone layer, escalating the greenhouse effect and global warming.
*
1986 Richard Branson breaks the record for the fastest Atlantic crossing by boat*
The British businessman took about three days to cross the ocean in his speedboat “Virgin Atlantic Challenger II”. He was denied the prestigious Blue Riband for the fastest crossing because he refueled on the way.

*1927 Two U.S. aviators complete the first transpacific flight*
Lester Maitland and Albert Hegenberger had taken off from Oakland Municipal Airport the previous day. Their “Bird of Paradise” aircraft touched down in Oahu, Hawaii 25 hours and 50 minutes later.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, June 29th   *

1978 Nicole Scherzinger
American singer, dancer, actress

1968 Theoren Fleury
Canadian ice hockey player

1936 Harmon Killebrew
American baseball player

1900 Antoine de Saint-Exupéry
French writer

1798 Giacomo Leopardi
Italian poet

*Deaths On This Day, June 29th *

2003 Katharine Hepburn
American actress, singer

1967 Jayne Mansfield
American model, actress, singer

1940 Paul Klee
Swiss/German painter

1933 Roscoe Arbuckle
American actor, director, screenwriter

1895 Thomas Henry Huxley
English biologist


----------



## moviequeen1

1767
 British Parliament passes Townsend Act which taxed imported goods to American colonies. The colonists saw this as an abuse of power
1936
 Pres Franklin Roosevelt awards the 1st U.S. Congressional Gold Medal to actor/producer/singer, George M Cohen for raising war morale
1986
 Major Baseball manager, Sparky Anderson becomes the 1st manager to win 600 games in both leagues. The teams he managed were Detroit Tigers,{AL}Cincinatti  Reds{NL}
2009
 financier/scam artist Bernie Madoff was sentenced to 150 yrs in federal prison for his massive Ponzi scheme


----------



## moviequeen1

June 29th Birthdays:
1861
 William James Mayo- U.S. surgeon/co founder of Mayo Clinic in Minnesota
1901
 Nelson Eddy- singer famous doing duets with Jeannette McDonald
1908
 Le Roy Anderson-composer best known works ''Sleigh Ride', The Syncopated Clock'
1930
 Robert Evans- film producer, 'Love Story, Chinatown,The Godfather
1948
 Fred Grandy-actor/politican his best known TV role' Gopher' on ABC show' The Love Boat,he quit acting became a  politican as a member of U. S. House of Representatives from Iowa
1953
Colin Hay- guitarist with group  Men At Work "Who Can It Be Now'
Deaths:
1861
 Elizabeth Browning- British poet/writer' How Do I Love Thee' 55
1940
Paul Klee- Swiss/ German painter 60
1978
 Bob Crane- actor, best known TV role' Col Robert Hogan' in CBS show'Hogan's Heroes'  49{murdered}
1995
 Lana Turner- actress, Peyton Place, The Postman Always Rings Twice 74
2002
 Rosemary Clooney-singer/ actress 'Come On a My House' movie 'White Christmas 74{lung cancer}  one of her nephews is George Clooney


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, June 30th

1972 The first leap second is added to UTC*
Leap seconds are added to Coordinated Universal Time (UTC) from time to time to account for the Earth's slowing rotation. UTC is the basis for the calculation of local times worldwide.

*1971 The crew of Soviet spacecraft “Soyuz 11” dies after the loss of air supply*
The cause of the tragedy was a faulty valve. The three cosmonauts had previously achieved the first docking of a spacecraft to a space station in history.
*
1936 The novel “Gone with the Wind” is published*
Margaret Mitchell's story set in the American South during the American Civil War became one of the United States' biggest best-sellers. The 1939 movie version starring Vivien Leigh and Clark Gable was similarly successful.

*1908 The Tunguska event leaves 2000 square km of Siberian forest flattened and scorched*
The devastation is believed to have been caused by the explosion of an asteroid or comet. It is the largest impact event in recorded history.
*
1905 Albert Einstein submits a paper outlining his theory of special relativity*
The text “Zur Elektrodynamik bewegter Körper” comprises the currently accepted theory about the relationship between space and time. The theory of special relativity is the basis for his theory of general relativity, which he published in 1916.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, June 30th *

1985 Michael Phelps
American swimmer

1985 Cody Rhodes
American wrestler, actor

1983 Cheryl Cole
English singer-songwriter, dancer, model

1975 Ralf Schumacher
German race car driver

1966 Mike Tyson
American boxer, actor

*Deaths On This Day, June 30th *

2012 Yitzhak Shamir
Israeli politician, 7th Prime Minister of Israel

2001 Chet Atkins
American musician, songwriter, producer

1984 Lillian Hellman
American playwright

1974 Vannevar Bush
American engineer

1934 Kurt von Schleicher
German general, politician, 23rd Chancellor of Germany


----------



## moviequeen1

1859
 French acrobat, Charles Blondin became the 1st person to walk across Niagara Falls on a tightrope
1893
 Excelsior diamond with blue/white 995 carats,the world's largest at the time is found in a South African mine
1908
 future Hall of Fame catcher, Cy Young becomes the oldest pitcher,age 41 to record his 3rd career no hitter.His team Boston Red Sox defeated NY Highlanders 8-0
1937
 world's 1st emergency call telephone service is started in London,England using # 999
1971
11 Russian astronauts aboard  spacecraft, Soyuz were found dead when they landed back on earth. The cause of their deaths was sudden decompression. They are the only people to die in space
1994
 U. S Ice Skating Federation bans figure skater, Tonya Harding for life


----------



## moviequeen1

June 30th BIrthdays:
1917
 Susan Hayward- actress 'The Story of a Woman, I Want To Live, My Foolish Heart,Tulsa, she won Best Actress Oscar for 'Live'
1951
 Stanley Clarke- jazz fusion bassist
1985
 Michael Phelps- retired U.S. swimmer won a record 23 Olympic gold medals 
Deaths:
1984
 Lillian Helman- playwright "Toys in the Attic, Little Foxes  79
1995
 Gale Gordon- comedic actor in TV shows' Our Miss Brooks, Dennis the Menace,Here's Lucy 89
2003
 Buddy Hackett- comedian/actor -"God's Little Acre, The Music Man 78
2009
 Harve Presnell- singer/actor 'Unsinkable Molly Brown,Fargo,Saving Pvt Ryan 75


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 1st

2002 The International Criminal Court (ICC) is established*
It is the first international judicial body that has the power to try individuals for genocide, crimes against humanity, and war crimes. It was created by the Rome Statute, an international treaty that was signed in the Italian city of Rome in 1998.
*
1991 The Warsaw Pact, a defense treaty between 8 communist countries, is formally disbanded in Prague*
The pact was founded in 1955, during the height of the Cold War, as a way to counterbalance the power of the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) in Western Europe.

*1979 The Walkman makes its appearance in stores for the first time*
The portable audio cassette player was made by Sony and went on sale in Japan.

*1908 SOS is adopted as the International Distress Signal*
The 2nd International Radiotelegraphic Convention, which was signed in December 1906, made the Morse code distress signal (· · · – – – · · ·), the standard international maritime distress signal. Even though it was replaced by the Global Maritime Distress and Safety System in 1999, SOS is universally seen as a distress call and is often mistakenly thought to be an abbreviation of Save Our Souls or Save Our Ship.
*
1903 The Tour de France Bicycle Race is flagged off for the first time*
The now annual multi-leg bike race lasted for 20 days with a course that stretched about 1,500 miles. The race was first created by the sports daily, L'Auto, as a way to boost its circulation. The first Tour de France was won by Italian-French racer, Maurice Garin.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, July 1st   *

1971 Missy Elliott
American rapper, songwriter, producer, dancer, actress

1967 Pamela Anderson
Canadian/American model, actress, producer, author, activist

1961 Diana, Princess of Wales
1949 John Farnham
English/Australian singer-songwriter, musician

1934 Sydney Pollack
American director
*
Deaths On This Day, July 1st *

2006 Fred Trueman
English cricketer

2004 Marlon Brando
American actor

1974 Juan Perón
Argentine military officer, politician, 29th President of Argentina

1964 Pierre Monteux
French conductor

1925 Erik Satie
French pianist, composer


----------



## moviequeen1

1841
Mammoth Cave National Park which is the world's largest cave system opens in Kentucky,has 45,310 acres
1867
The Dominon of Canada is formed with provinces of Ontario,Quebec, Nova Scotia,New Brunswick. The 1st Prime Minister was John A. Mac Donald
1904
The III Modern Summer Olympics was held in the U.S. for 1st time in St. Louis Missouri
1963
ZIP{Zone Improvement Plan} Codes were introduced for U.S. mail delivery
1979
Sony's Walkman's portable tape cassette recorder goes on sale, price $150
1980
O Canada offically becomes Canada's national anthem. It was written by Calexia Lavelle{music} Adolphe Routier wrote French lyrics, Robert Stanley Weir wrote English lyrics
2002
The International Criminal Court is established at The Hague in the Netherlands. The court prosecutes people for genocide,crimes against humanity,war crimes


----------



## moviequeen1

July 1st Birthdays:
1899
 Charles Laughton -English actor Mutiny on The Bounty, Spartacus, Private Life of Henry VIII won Best actor Oscar for Henry
1902
 William Wyler-film director Ben Hur, Mrs Miniver
1934
Sydney Pollack- film director/producer 'Tootsie, Out Of Africa,The Way We Were, The Firm,he won 2 Oscars for Out of Africa directing/producing
1952
 Dan Aykroyd- Canadian actor/comedian original cast member on SNL '75-'80, movies' Driving Miss Daisy,The Blues Brothers, original Ghostbusters
1958
 Louise Perry Canadian mystery writer 'Still Life' her recent book 'State of Terror, co wrote with Hillary Clinton
Deaths:
1983
 R. Buckminster Fuller- architech 97
1991
 Michael Landon -actor best known TV roles' Little Joe' on Bonanza,'Charles Ingalls 'Little House on the Praire', Jonathan Smith ;Highway to Heaven 54{cancer}
2000
Walter Matthau -actor' The Fortune Cookie, The Odd Couple, Charade, Grumpy Old Men 79
2009
 Karl Malden- actor 'Street Car Named Desire, best known TV role' "Det Mike Stone TV show' Streets of San Francisco' was spokesman for American Express 97


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 2nd

2002 American businessman, Steve Fossett completes the first solo around-the-world Balloon Flight*
This was Fossett's 6th attempt to circumnavigate the world. It took him 13 days in a balloon called Spirit of Freedom to cover 20,000 miles.

*2001 World's First Self-Contained Artificial Heart Transplant*
59-year-old American Robert L. Tools became the first person to receive a self-contained artificial heart transplant called the AbioCor at the Jewish Hospital in Louisville, Kentucky. The AbioCor is an artificial heart that is not connected to wires or an external pump.
*
1937 American aviator Amelia Earhart and her navigator Fred Noonan are heard for the last time before disappearing*
They were attempting to make the first around-the-world flight in a Lockheed Model 10 Electra. Neither they nor the plane has ever been found and that has led to speculation about what happened to them. An accomplished pilot, Earhart was the first woman to fly solo across the Atlantic Ocean.
*
1900 The Zeppelin Takes Off for the First Time*
The rigid aircraft named after Count Ferdinand von Zeppelin, the inventor of the dirigible and founder of the Zeppelin Airship Construction Company, made its first flight over Lake Constance in Germany. Unlike blimps or balloons, Zeppelins are built by stretching the material over a rigid framework, usually made of metal. Zeppelins can be steered and they were used by the German Air Force to conduct aerial attacks during the First World War.

*1843 Alligator Falls Out of the Sky in Charleston, South Carolina during a thunderstorm.*
It is believed that the strange incident happened when a waterspout carried an alligator from a body of water and dropped it on the city.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, July 2nd   *

1986 Lindsay Lohan
American actress, singer

1925 Patrice Lumumba
Congolese politician, 1st Prime Minister of the Democratic Republic of the Congo

1925 Medgar Evers
American civil rights activist

1877 Hermann Hesse
German writer, Nobel Prize laureate

1489 Thomas Cranmer
English Archbishop of Canterbury

*Deaths On This Day, July 2nd *

1977 Vladimir Nabokov
Russian/American author

1961 Ernest Hemingway
American writer, Nobel Prize laureate

1914 Joseph Chamberlain
British politician

1778 Jean-Jacques Rousseau
Swiss philosopher, polymath

1566 Nostradamus
French astrologer


----------



## moviequeen1

1850
 Benjamin Lane patents gas mask with breathing apparatus
1865
minister, William Booth,his wife Catherine founded East London Christian Mission later known as Salvation Army
1962
 businessman, Sam Walton founder of Walmart,open 1st store in Rogers, Arkansas
1979
Susan B. Anthony dollar coin is issued in the U.S.,the 1st time a coin honoring a woman
1989
 horse jockey Steve Cauthen becomes the 1st rider to win 4 major Derbys{Kentucky, French Irish,Epsom}
2005
 political activist/singer Bob Geldolf organizes 10 Live 8 Concerts held around the world to raise awareness of poverty


----------



## moviequeen1

July 2nd Birthdays:
1904
 Rene Lacoste- French tennis player, winner of 7 Grand Slam titles,/ founder of Lacoste clothing
1908
 Thurgood Marshall- 1st African American Supreme Court Judge 1967-1991
1932
Dave Thomas- businessman/founder of Wendy''s Restaurants
1968
 Mark Tewsbury- Canadian swimmer, won gold medal in backstroke at '92 Olympics
1990
 Margot Robbie- Austrailan actress 'The Legend of Tarzan, I Tonya,Birds of Prey
Deaths:
1566
Nostradamus- French astrologist/prophet 62
1961
 Ernest Hemmingway- novelist, 'The Old Man &The Sea, The Sun Also Rises, For Whom The Bell Tolls,A Farewell to Arms 61{suicide}
1973
 Betty Grable- actress/pin up girl 'How to Marry a Millionaire,Gay Divorcee  56{lung cancer}
1993
 Fred Gwynne- actor 2 best known TV roles' Frances Muldoon' in show'Car 54 Where Are You?, 'Herman Munster' "The Munsters' His last movie role played the judge in 'My Cousin Vinny' 66{cancer}
1997
 Jimmy Stewart- actor Harvey, Its a Wonderful Life,The Philadelphia Story, Mr Smith Goes to Washington. He won best actor Oscar for Story 89
2007
 Beverly Sills- U. S.opera soprano 78{lung cancer}
2014
 Louis Zamperini- WWII veteran who was captured by Japanese  in prisoner war camp.His story was the basis of movie' Unbroken' 97


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 3rd

2013 Coup in Egypt*
Egyptian defense minister Abdul Fatah al-Sisi staged a coup and forced out President Mohamed Morsi, just over a year after he was elected.

*1988 Iran Air flight 655 is shot down by a US Navy ship*
The USS Vincennes mistakenly shot down the airplane en route to Dubai, killing all 290 people aboard. The Vincennes, a guided-missile cruiser, incorrectly identified the plane as a military aircraft. In 1996, the United States government made a cash settlement with Iran in order to close the case Iran had brought against the US in the International Court of Justice.

*1962 Algeria gains its independence from France*
Algeria's independence from France, after 132 years of French rule, was finalized after the signing of the Évian Accords in the spa town of Évian-Les-Bains. The accords ended a 7-year-long violent war of independence. Independence was finally achieved on July 1, 1962, referendum favored complete Algerian independence. Ahmed Ben Bella became the first President of the country.
*
1863 Battle of Gettysburg ends*
The 3-day long battle during the American Civil War was fought between the Union and Confederacy in and around the town of Gettysburg, Pennsylvania. Thought to be one of the bloodiest battles of the war – around 50,000 soldiers were lost on both sides – the Battle of Gettysburg marked a key turning point in the conflict. The decisive Union victory led to the retreat of Confederate soldiers from the north.

*1844 The Great Auks go extinct *
The last known pair of Great Auks, members of a species of flightless birds, were killed off the coast of Iceland at the request of a collector. It is believed that the extinction of these birds was caused by human activities and hunting due to the high demand for their feathers.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 3rd   *

1980 Harbhajan Singh
Indian cricketer

1971 Julian Assange
Australian journalist, publisher, activist, and founder of WikiLeaks

1962 Tom Cruise
American actor, writer, director, producer

1949 Bo Xilai
Chinese politician

1883 Franz Kafka
Czech/German writer
*
Deaths On This Day, July 3rd *

2012 Andy Griffith
American actor, singer, producer, screenwriter

1995 Pancho Gonzales
American tennis player

1971 Jim Morrison
American singer-songwriter, poet

1935 André Citroën
French engineer, and businessman, founded Citroën

1904 Theodor Herzl
Austrian journalist, author


----------



## moviequeen1

1767
 Norway's oldest newspaper, Adresseavisen was published still in print 
1845
 magican,Jean Eugene-Robert Houdin opens his magic theatre in Paris
1930
 U.S. Veteran's Adminstration is created
1969
 Newsport Jazz Festival in Newport,Rhode Island opens,with over 78,000 people attend 4 day event seeing performers, Jeff Beck, Miles Davis, James Brown, Blood,Sweat&Tears,George Benson
1985
movie' Back To The Future' directed by Robert Zemeckis is released. This sci -fi comedy  set in 1985, teenager' Marty McFly' travels back to the future with scientist 'Doc Brown' in a time travel Delorean car. Marty gets his mismatched parents to meet. A terrific cast Michael J. Fox"Marty', Christopher Lloyd' Doc, Lea Thompson,Crispin Glover play his parents Thomas F. Wilson' Biff{town bully}.Huey Lewis sings hit song' Power of Love'  has a cameo as high school teacher. The movie's opening weekend was $11.3 mil became highest grossing movie of 1985 total of 388 mil worldwide, 2 sequels came out in 1989,1990


----------



## moviequeen1

July 3rd Birthdays:
1878
 George Cohan- singer/actor 'Give My Regards to Broadway,Phantom President
1929
 David Lynch- singer with group'The Platters'  'Twlight Time, Only You,The Great Pretender'
1945
 Michael Cole-actor best known TV role' Pete Cochran' in ABC police drama' The Mod Squad' '68-'73,only cast  member still alive
1970
 Audra MacDonald- Broadway singer/actress, has won 6 Tony Awards the most by any performer. She appeared in 'Moon For the Misforgetten,110 in the Shade, Porgy&Bess, Ragtime
Deaths:
1969
 Brian Jones- British blues/rock guitarist with Rolling Stones'62-'69 27{accidental drowning in swimming pool}
1971
 Jim Morrison -singer/ songwriter. lead singer with 'The Doors'  27 {heart failure}
1989
 Jim Backus- actor best known TV roles' voice of animated character' Mr Magoo,'Thurston Howell on CBS comedy' Gilligan's Island' 76
1993
 Don Drysdale- MLB Hall of Fame Pitcher with Brooklyn/ LA Dodgers 56{heart attack}
2012
 Andy Griffith- actor best known TV roles' Andy Taylor' on 'Andy Griffith Show, "Ben Matlock' NBC legal drama "Matlock' 86{heart attack}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 4th

2012 Discovery of the Higgs boson particle is announced by scientists at the European Organization for Nuclear Research (CERN)*
The existence of the elusive elementary particle in physics was suggested in the 1960s. The Higgs boson, which is named after Nobel laureate, Peter Higgs, was finally detected by scientists working at the Large Hadron Collider.

*1966 Freedom of Information Act in the US is signed into law*
The 36th President of the United States, Lyndon B. Johnson signed the law, which allows for the disclosure of government information to the public. It came into effect a year later in 1967.
*
1946 Philippines gains independence from the United States*
The southeast Asian country had been ruled for almost 381 years by various colonial powers, starting with the Spanish in the early 16th century.

*1865 Alice in Wonderland is published for the first time*
The classic fantasy novel was written by author Lewis Carroll, whose real name was Charles Lutwidge Dodgson. The book recounted the adventures of a curious girl, Alice, who falls into a rabbit hole and meets human-like animals and creatures.

*1776 United States Declaration of Independence is adopted in Philadelphia*
The statement declared the independence of the 13 British colonies from the British crown. It also announced the creation of a new country called the United States of America. Then handwritten declaration was approved by the Second Continental Congress and was signed by 56 delegates on August 2, 1776.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 4th   *

1973 Gackt
Japanese singer-songwriter, musician, producer, actor

1960 Barry Windham
American wrestler

1952 Álvaro Uribe
Colombian politician, 39th President of Colombia

1930 George Steinbrenner
American businessman

1872 Calvin Coolidge
American politician, 30th President of the United States

*Deaths On This Day, July 4th *

2011 Otto von Habsburg
Austrian/German son of Charles I of Austria

2008 Jesse Helms
American politician

1934 Marie Curie
Polish chemist, physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

1826 Thomas Jefferson
American politician, 3rd President of the United States

1551 Gregory Cromwell, 1st Baron Cromwell


----------



## moviequeen1

1776
 U. S. Congress proclaims Declaration of Independence from Great Britain
1817
 chief engineer, James Geddes begins construction of Erie Canal in Rome,NY one of the 1st great engineering works in NOrth America
1855
 the 1st edition of poet, Walt Whitman's 'Leaves Of Grass' is published in Brooklyn,NY
1895
 Katherine Lee Bates song' America,The Beautiful" is published for the 1st time. She wrote the lyrics, music by Samuel Ward,they never met
1934
physcist/inventor, Leo Szilard patents chain reaction design for atomic bomb
1996
 Hot Mail, free internet email service begins


----------



## moviequeen1

July 4th BIrthdays:
1804
Nathaniel Hawthorne- author' House of 7 Gables, The Scarlet Letter
1826
 Stephen Foster- composer 'Oh,Susanna, Swanee River
1924
 Eve Marie Saint- actress 'Hatful of Rain,The Sandpipers, On The Waterfront, North by Northwest,The Russians are Coming, The Russians are Coming. She won best supp actress Oscar for Waterfront,the is the oldest living Oscar winner
1938
 Bill Withers- singer/songwriter' Ain't No Sunshine Lean On Me
1962
 Pam Shriver-retired tennis player/ sports commentator
Deaths:
 1826
John Adams, 2nd U.S. President 1797-1801 90
Thomas Jefferson, 3rd U.S. President 1801-'09 83
They died within 4 hrs of each other
1934
 Marie Curie- French scientist who discovered radium,1st woman to win Nobel Prize 66
1995
 Eva Gabor- actress best known TV role' Lisa Douglas' CBS sitcom 'Green Acres


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 5th

1996 World's first live cloned mammal is born*
Dolly the Sheep, a domestic ship was cloned using cells from an adult sheep by a team led by Ian Wilmut, Keith Campbell at the Roslin Institute. While her birth was considered to be a success for cloning science, she did not live very long – scientists had predicted that she would live for about 12 years, but she died just a few months short of her 7th birthday.
*
1995 Armenian Constitution is adopted*
A nationwide referendum led to the approval and adoption of Armenia's constitution. The country had gained its independence after the dissolution of the Soviet Union in 1991.
*
1975 Cape Verde gains independence from Portugal*
The Island country had come under Portuguese colonial control in the late 15th century.
*
1973 Coup in Rwanda*
Then Army Chief of Staff, Juvénal Habyarimana, staged a coup and overthrew the President, Grégoire Kayibanda. Habyarimana then held the post of president for 20 years.

*In 1811 Venezuela declares independence from Spain*
Under the leadership of Francisco de Miranda, Venezuela declared its independence from Spain. This started the Venezuelan War of Independence. The country gained independence 10 years later in 1821.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 5th   *

1983 Zheng Jie
Chinese tennis player

1975 Ai Sugiyama
Japanese tennis player

1911 Georges Pompidou
French politician, Prime Minister, President of France

1853 Cecil Rhodes
English/South African businessman, and politician, founded De Beers

1810 P. T. Barnum
American businessman founded Ringling Bros., Barnum & Bailey Circus

*Deaths On This Day, July 5th *

2011 Cy Twombly
American/Italian painter, sculptor

2006 Kenneth Lay
American businessman

1945 John Curtin
Australian politician, 14th Prime Minister of Australia

1826 Stamford Raffles
British statesman

1819 William Cornwallis
English Admiral


----------



## Pam

5th July

1888 Three match girls were fired at the Bryant and May match factory in London for giving information about working conditions. The other 672 employees went on strike, a landmark for women workers in Britain that led to the formation of a Matchgirls' Union.

1945 Churchill lost the General Election after leading Britain throughout World War II. Attlee’s Labour Party won 393 seats to the Tories’ 213.

1948 Britain's National Health Service came into operation when Aneurin Bevan, the health secretary, launched the NHS at Park Hospital in Davyhulme (today known as Trafford General Hospital). It was the climax of a hugely ambitious plan to bring good healthcare to all. 

1979 The Queen presided over the 1000th annual open-air sitting of the Isle of Man's Parliament, Tynwald.

2012 The Shard, Europe's tallest building to date and 'a gleaming feat of glass and gravity-defying engineering', was officially unveiled in London. It stands at 309.6 metres tall, cost £1.5bn and was 12 years in the making.

2012 Police apologised after a terror alert closed the M6 Toll for more than four hours. Armed officers, troops, firefighters and bomb disposal experts responded after a coach passenger saw smoke coming from another passenger's bag. Police later confirmed that the device was an electronic cigarette which gives off a visible vapour.


----------



## moviequeen1

1865
 U.S. Secret Service begins operating under the Treasury Dept
1937
 Spam,the luncheon meat is 1st introduced to the public by Hormel Foods Corp
1942
Camp X which  a special training school for spies during WWII was located on northwest shore of Lake Ontario between Whitby&Oshawa Canada It closed in 1944,buildings were removed, a monument was erected at the site. One of the graduates was Ian Fleming who later wrote 'James Bond' novels
1975
Arthur Ashe becomes 1st African American to win Wimbledon's Men title defeating Jimmy Connors 6-1,6-1, 5-7, 6-4
1994
 Amazon. com is founded by Jeff Bezos in Bellevue, Washington


----------



## moviequeen1

July 5th Birthdays:
1810
 P.T. Barnum- U.S. circus promoter
1929
 Katherine Helmond- actress, best known TV roles' "Jessica Tate' on ABC satire'Soap', 'Mona' on ABC sitcom, 'Who's The Boss'
1950
 Huey Lewis- singer/ songwriter with 'Huey Lewis&The News' 'Power of Love, Hip to Be Square'
1968
 Susan Wojcicki- U.S. businesswoman/CEO of' Youtube'
Deaths:
1937
 Chester Greenwood- inventor of the earmuffs{invented them age 15} 78
1983
Harry James- swing era bandleader/trumpeter,husband of actress, Betty Grable 67{cancer}
2002
 Ted Williams- Hall of Fame baseball player with Boston Red Sox, he is the last player to have a .400 batting avg in a single season 84


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 6th

2013 Asiana Airlines Flight 214 crash lands at San Francisco International Airport*
The plane was en route to San Francisco from Incheon International Airport, South Korea. The crash, which killed 3 people and injured at least 190 others, was the first fatal incident involving a Boeing 777 since it came on the market in 1995.

*2006 Nathula Pass, a trading post between India and China opens for business*
The trading post had been closed since the Sino-Indian war of 1962. Part of the Silk Road, the pass connects Tibet with the Indian state of Sikkim.

*1975 Comoros becomes independent*
The Comoros Islands gained independence after about 137 years of French rule. Their official name is the Union of Comoros.

*1964 Malawi gains its independence from Britain*
Between 1953 and 1963, the Southeast African country was part of a British-controlled federation called the Federation of Rhodesia and Nyasaland. After the dissolution of the federation and independence, Nyasaland changed its name to Malawi.

*1912 King Gustaf V officially opens the fifth Summer Olympics in Stockholm*
The international multi-event sports meet was the first such event in history to introduce the photo finish and automatic timing devices for track competitions. 28 countries, including Japan, participated in the games, making it the first time representatives from all 6 continents were 
present at an Olympics.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 6th *

1946 George W. Bush
American politician, 43rd President of the United States

1935 14th Dalai Lama
Tibetan Spiritual leader since 1950

1921 Nancy Reagan
American actress, 40th First Lady of the United States

1907 Frida Kahlo
Mexican painter

1781 Stamford Raffles
British statesman

*Deaths On This Day, July 6th *

1971 Louis Armstrong
American trumpeter, singer

1962 William Faulkner
American author, Nobel Prize laureate

1893 Guy de Maupassant
French writer

1835 John Marshall
American jurist, 4th Chief Justice of the United States

1553 Edward VI of England


----------



## moviequeen1

1858
 Lyman Blake patents shoe manufacturing machine
1940
 Anne Frank's family goes into hiding in After House ,Amsterdam
1957
 Althea Gibson,becomes the 1st black female tennis player to win Women's title at Wimbledon.She defeated Darlene Hard 6-3,6-2.The Williams sisters, Venus &Serena credit her success for making their careers and accomplishments possible
1983
 U.S. Supreme Court rules retirement plans can't pay women less
1994
movie 'Forrest Gump' directed by Robert Zemeckis is released,based on the 1986 book by Winston Groom
The story of a slow-witted,kind hearted man through the decades of his life A wonderful cast,Tom Hanks, Robin Wright, Sally Field, Gary Sinese, Mykelti Williamson, Haley Joel Osmet.The movie won 6 Oscars inc picture,actor, director special effects Hanks won his 2nd Oscar ,he won previous year for'Philadelphia'. The movie made $24.5 mill on its opening weekend


----------



## moviequeen1

July 6th Birthdays:
1887
 Marc Chagall- French modernist painter
1911
 LaVerne Andrews- pop/swing singer with "The Andrews Sisters 'Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy, Rum&Coca- Cola
1922
 William Schallert- actor, best known TV role' Martin Lane' on The Patty Duke Show, he played her dad
1925
 Merv Griffin-
 TV talk show host'Merv Griffin Show, creator of 2 game shows' Jeopardy, Wheel of Fortune
1930
 George Armstrong- Canadian Hockey Hall of Fame center with Stanley Cup winners, Toronto Maple Leafs in the 60's
1937
 Ned Beatty- character actor, 'Deliverance, Nashville, Network
1951
 Geoffrey Rush- Australian actor' Shakespeare in Love, 'The Kings' Speech
Deaths:
1535
 Sir Thomas More- English philosopher/statesman 57{beheaded for treason}
1962
 William Faulkner- author' As I Lay Dying, The Sound&The Fury,The Wishing Tree 64
1971
 Louis Armstrong- jazz trumpeter/singer- Hello Dolly, What a Wonderful World 69{heart attack}
1994
 Cameron Mitchell- actor, best known TV role' "Buck Cannon' in NBC western' The High Chaparral' 75 {lung cancer}


----------



## Tish

*On this day in History, July 7th

1991 Brioni Declaration is signed*
The agreement was signed by Slovenia, Croatia, and Yugoslavia on the Brioni islands in Croatia. The agreement marked the end of hostilities that began with the Slovenian War of Independence. Also known as the Ten-Day War, the conflict began after Slovenia declared independence from Yugoslavia.
*
1985 Boris Becker becomes the youngest person to win Wimbledon at the age of 17*
The German tennis player beat American Kevin Curren.
*
1981 Sandra Day O'Connor is appointed to the U.S. Supreme Court*
Appointed by President Ronald Reagan, O'Connor is the first woman to be appointed to the highest court in the United States.
*
1958 President Dwight D. Eisenhower signs the Alaska Statehood Act into law*
Under the law, Alaska became the 49th state of the United States of America on January 3, 1959.
*
1947 Roswell UFO sighting*
An object crashed into a ranch near Roswell, New Mexico raising speculations that the object was an extraterrestrial spacecraft containing alien life forms.


----------



## Tish

Births On This Day, July 7th   

1940 Ringo Starr
British singer-songwriter, musician, actor

1933 David McCullough
American historian, author

1907 Robert A. Heinlein
American writer

1906 Satchel Paige
American baseball player

1860 Gustav Mahler
Austrian composer

Deaths On This Day, July 7th 

2008 Bruce Conner
American painter, photographer, director

2006 Syd Barrett
English singer-songwriter, guitarist

1930 Arthur Conan Doyle
Scottish physician, author

1865 Mary Surratt
American conspirator in the assassination of Abraham Lincoln

1307 Edward I of England


----------



## moviequeen1

1865
 Mary Surrat, Lewis Powell, David Harold and George Atzerodt were executed for conspiracy roles to assassinate Pres. Abraham Lincoln.
1891
 an American Express employee, Marcellus F. Berry received 4 copyrights for what he called' traveler's cheques'
 1928
sliced bread is sold for 1st  time by Chillicothe Bread Company in Missouri using a machine invented by Otto Frederick Rohwedder
1939
 Bobby Riggs, U. S. tennis player wins Wimbledon's Men's title defeating Elmwood Cooke in 5 sets, he also won the doubles,mixed doubles
1981
 Sandra Day O'Connor is nominated to Supreme Court,  wins her confirmation becomes the 1st female justice to serve on the court '81-'06
1990
 The 1st '3 Tenors Concert' featuring Placido Domingo, Luciano Pavoritti, Jose Carreras in Rome,Italy. The recording becomes world's best selling classical record. It sold world wide 12 mill CD's
2011
 the  movie' Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 is released directed by David Yates. This was the last HP movie based on the books by author JK Rowling .Its opening weekend  world wide was $483.2 mill. The movie starred Daniel Radcliffe{Harry} Emma Watson{Hermonine} ,Rupert Gint{ Ron} other cast members, Robbie Coltrane, Maggie Smith,Helena Bodham Carter, Ralph Fiennes, Tom Felton


----------



## moviequeen1

July 7th Birthdays:
1860
Gustav Mahler- German composer'Symphony No 2 'Resurrection
1899
 George Cukor- film director My Fair Lady, The Philadelphia Story
1933
 David McCullough U.S. historian/writer 'John Adams, Truman, The Wright Brothers, The Pioneers .He has 2 Pulitzer Prizes for Adams,Truman both made into mini series
1969
 Joe Sakic- retired Canadian Hockey Hall of Fame center with Colorado Avalanche '98-'02 now GM of the team 
Deaths:
1890 Henri Nestle- German/Swiss industrialist, founder of Nestle 75
1930
Arthur Conan Doyle- British author 'Sherlock Holmes' 71
1973
 Veronica Lake- actress "Sullivan's Travels, I Married a Witch' 50


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 8th

2011 Space Shuttle Atlantis is launched for the last time*
It was also the last flight of NASA's 30-year-long and successful Space Shuttle program. STS-135, as this final mission was called, was the program's 135th flight.
*
1994 Kim Jong-il takes office as the Supreme Leader of North Korea*
Popularly known as the "Dear Leader" in his country, Kim Jong-il took North Korea's highest office after the death of his father, Kim Il-sung. He ruled the country with an iron fist until his death in 2011, when his son, Kim Jong-un took his place. Kim Jong-il's tenure was marred by widespread human rights violations and severe famine in the country.
*
1889 Wall Street Journal published for the first time*
Three financial reporters named Charles Dow, Edward Jones, and Charles Bergstresser created The Wall Street Journal to supersede a previous periodical called the Customers' Afternoon Letter.
*
1777 Vermont abolishes slavery*
Vermont adopted its constitution that abolished slavery, becoming the first region in the now United States to abolish slavery. The constitution was adopted after Vermont declared independence from the British empire.

*1497 Vasco da Gama sets off on a voyage to India from Lisbon with 4 ships*
A year later, he reached the city of Calicut in southern India and became the first European to set foot in India by way of the sea.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 8th   *

1908 Nelson Rockefeller
American politician, 41st Vice President of the United States

1907 George W. Romney
American businessman, politician

1839 John D. Rockefeller
American businessman, and philanthropist, founded the Standard Oil Company

1838 Ferdinand von Zeppelin
German general, businessman

1836 Joseph Chamberlain
British politician

*Deaths On This Day, July 8th *

2011 Betty Ford
American wife of Gerald R. Ford, 40th First Lady of the United States

1973 Wilfred Rhodes
English cricketer

1967 Vivien Leigh
English actress

1822 Percy Bysshe Shelley
English poet

1695 Christiaan Huygens
Dutch mathematician, astronomer, physicist


----------



## moviequeen1

1796
 U.S. State Dept issues the 1st U.S. passport to David Humphreys,a soldier/diplomat in Continental Revoluntary war, aide de camp to George Washington
1889
 Wall Street Journal newspaper begins publishing
1913
inventor, Alfred Gilbert receive patent fro 'Erector Set' which became one of the most popular toys of all time
1950
 General Douglas McArthur named commander in chief of UN forces in Korea
1969
 U. S withdrawl in Vietnam begins
2011
 Space Shuttle' Atlantis' is launched,last mission of U.S. space program


----------



## moviequeen1

July 8th Birthdays:
1831
 John Pemberton- pharmacist/inventor of' Coca-Cola'
1882
 Percy Granger- Australian composer 'Hill Songs', 'Country Gardens'
1913
 Walter Kerr-actor/ Broadway theatre critic
1931
 Roone Arledge- U. S sports broadcasting pioneer, Pres of ABC Sports{Mon Night Football}
1951
 Anjelica Huston- actress, Prizzi's Honor, The Addams Family, Crimes&Misdemeanors', mini series' Lonesome Dove' she won best supp actress Oscar for 'Prizzi's Honor,her father was director John Huston
1958
 Kevin Bacon-actor 'Diner, Footloose, married to actress, Kyra Segwyk
Deaths:
1967
 Vivian Leigh- British actress A Streetcar Named Desire, Gone With The Wind, Ship of Fools, won best actress Oscar for Desire 53
1982
 Virigina Hall- U. S. spy with British Special Operations during WWII{1940-1966} 76
2011
 Betty Ford- U.S.. 1st Lady '74-'77 founder of Betty Ford Clinic 93
2018
 Tab Hunter- actor/ singer' Young Love' 86


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 9th

2011 South Sudan becomes the youngest country in the world*
The North-East African country, formally known as the Republic of South Sudan peacefully seceded from Sudan after an independence referendum was passed. Since independence, however, the country has been wracked with widespread ethnic violence and human rights violations.

*1981 Donkey Kong is released by Nintendo*
Nintendo's famous character Mario debuted as Jumpman in this popular arcade game.
*
1962 Andy Warhol's iconic Campbell's Soup Cans make their debut*
The Soup Cans were first displayed at the Ferus Gallery in Los Angeles, California, and were instrumental in popularizing Pop Art in the United States.
*
1958 Lituya Bay megatsunami*
A megatsunami, a tsunami whose waves are higher than a normal tsunami, hit Lituya Bay in Alaska, United States, resulting in a wave that was recorded to be 1,720 feet or 516 meters high. This is the highest wave recorded in history.

*1877 The first Wimbledon Championship is held*
The All England Lawn Tennis and Croquet Club in London hosted the first Wimbledon championship, which was not only the first tennis championship held in England but was also a precursor to grand slam tournaments. 22 men competed in the championship and Spencer Gore became the first person to win the Wimbledon tournament.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 9th   *

1959 Kevin Nash
American wrestler, actor

1950 Viktor Yanukovych
Ukrainian politician, 4th President of Ukraine

1947 O. J. Simpson
American football player, actor, author

1932 Donald Rumsfeld
American politician, 13th & 21st United States Secretary of Defense

1858 Franz Boas
German anthropologist

*Deaths On This Day, July 9th *

1967 Fatima Jinnah
Pakistani dentist, stateswoman, Leader of the Opposition

1850 Báb
Iranian founder of ism

1850 Zachary Taylor
American general, politician, 12th President of the United States

1797 Edmund Burke
Irish politician, philosopher

1737 Gian Gastone de' Medici, Grand Duke of Tuscany


----------



## moviequeen1

1872
 John Bondel in Thomaston,Maine receives patent for doughnut cutter
1900
 commonwealth of Australia is established by British House of Commons
1947
Florence Blanchfield who served as superintendant of Army Nurse Corps during WWII, is appointed Lt Col by Pres Eisenhower.She is the 1st woman  in U. S. history to hold permanent military rank
1955
 Bill Haley&The Comet's song,' Rock Around The Clock' becomes the 1st rock n roll single to hit # 1 on the charts,stayed there for 2 months. Its one of the best selling singles ever
2021
Death Valley, Calif hits 130 degrees F{54.4C} one of the highest temp recording


----------



## moviequeen1

July 9th Birthdays:
1819
Elias Howe- inventor of the sewing machine
1916
 Edward Health- British Prime Minister 1970-1974
1926
 Mathilde Krim-U.S. medical researcher/founding chairwoman of AIDS Research Foundation
1938
 Brian Dennehy- actor F/X, Cocoon. Lion Of Africa{HBO Movie},The Check is in The Mail,Gorky Park
1976
 Fred Savage-actor best known TV role' Kevin' in ABC show'The Wonder Years'
Deaths:
1932
 King C Gillette- businessman/inventor of inexpensive/disposable safety razor blades 77
1974
 Earl Warren -14th U. S. Supreme Court Justice '53-'69 83
1988
 Barbara Woodhouse- British dog trainer expert 77
2014
 Eileen Ford co-founder of Ford Modeling Agency in NYC 92


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 10th

1985 Greenpeace ship, Rainbow Warrior, sinks*
The ship was in the harbor in New Zealand when it was bombed and sunk, killing Fernando Pereira, a photographer who was aboard the ship. It was found out later that French government operatives were responsible for the incident.
*
1967 New Zealand adopts the new currency*
The New Zealand pound was replaced by the New Zealand dollar. The denominations of the new currency followed a decimal system.
*
1962 Telstar, the world's first communication satellite is launched into space*
The satellite, made by a collaboration between organizations in the U.S., the U.K., and France, transmitted the first live television images in the world.
*
1940 Battle of Britain*
The German air force or Luftwaffe launched an air campaign against England. It was one of the first battles during the Second World War fought entirely between air forces and it ended a few months later with a British victory.

*1913 Death Valley, U.S experiences the highest temperature ever recorded on Earth*
Measurements showed that the temperature had reached a whopping 134°F or 56.7°C!
Showers


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, July 10th   *

1980 Jessica Simpson
American singer-songwriter, actress, fashion designer

1949 Sunil Gavaskar
Indian cricketer

1871 Marcel Proust
French writer

1856 Nikola Tesla
Serbian/American physicist, engineer

1509 John Calvin
French theologian, pastor
*
Deaths On This Day, July 10th *

2015 Omar Sharif
Egyptian actor

1920 John Fisher, 1st Baron Fisher
Sri Lankan/English Admiral

1584 William the Silent
German son of William I, Count of Nassau-Dillenburg

649 Emperor Taizong of Tang

138 Hadrian
Roman Emperor


----------



## moviequeen1

1712
 monument for composer, George Frideric Handel is unveiled in Westminster Abbey in London
1925
 Russian news agency TASS is formed
1938
 businessman/aviator, Howard Hughes flies around the world in 91 hrs
1967
 singer/songwriter,Bobbie Gentry records her record' Ode to Billie Joe',the single won 3 Grammys for best new artist, best female pop performer,best arrangement for instrument/vocals. It was her only big hit
1985
 French intelligence agents destroy Greenpeace's boat'Rainbow Warrior in Auckland,NZ harbor. They prevented the group from interfering with French nuclear tests in South Pacific
2018
singer/songwriter, Drake surpasses the Beatles record of most singles{5} on Billboard's Top 100 with 7 from his album'Scorpion'


----------



## moviequeen1

July 10th Birthdays:
1509
 John Calvin- Protestant religious reformer/ theologian
1894
 Jimmy McHugh-  composer 'I Cant Give You Anything But Love,On The Sunny Side of the Street,I'm in The Mood For Love'
1921
 Eunice Shriver- founder of Special Olympics, sister of Pres. John F. Kennedy
1941
 Ian Whitcomb- British singer 'You Turn Me On'
1972
 Sundar Pichai- Indian born/U.S. CEO of Google{2015-} Alphabet{2019-}
Deaths:
1863
 Clement Moore-author'Twas the Night Before Christmas' 83
1941
 Jelly Roll Morton- U.S. jazz pioneer/pianist/composer'King Porter Stomp' 56
1979
 Arthur Fiedler-orchestra leader with Boston Pops 84
2015
 Omar Sharif- Egyptian actor' Dr Zhivago, Lawrence Of Arabia' 83


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 11th

2010 FIFA World Cup Final is held in Johannesburg, South Africa*
The Netherlands and Spain fought out for the prestigious football trophy. Spain won the match 1-0 and the 2010 FIFA World Cup.

*2006 Mumbai train bombings*
Over 200 people were killed and about 700 people were injured in a series of bombings on Mumbai city trains.
*
1960 To Kill a Mockingbird is first published as Atticus*
Harper Lee's classic and Pulitzer Prize-winning book is about racial inequality during the Great Depression.

*1914 Major League Baseball debut of Babe Ruth*
George Herman "Babe" Ruth, Jr., one of the world's most well-known professional baseball players started his major league baseball career with the Boston Red Sox.
*
1804 A duel between two leading American politicians claims the life of one*
United States Vice President Aaron Burr and former Secretary of the Treasury Alexander Hamilton ended a life-long feud with a duel. Hamilton was fatally wounded and died the next day.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 11th   *

1986 Yoann Gourcuff
French footballer

1975 Lil' Kim
American rapper, actress

1916 Gough Whitlam
Australian politician, 21st Prime Minister of Australia

1767 John Quincy Adams
American politician, 6th President of the United States

1274 Robert the Bruce
Scottish king

*Deaths On This Day, July 11th *

2010 Bob Sheppard
American sportscaster

2007 Lady Bird Johnson
American wife of Lyndon B. Johnson, 38th First Lady of the United States

1998 Panagiotis Kondylis
Greek writer, translator

1989 Laurence Olivier
English actor, director, producer

472 Anthemius
Roman Emperor


----------



## moviequeen1

1804
 in a pistol duel,V.P. Aaron Burr mortally wounds ex Sec of Treasury, Alexander Hamilton,he died the next day. The reason for the duel, Hamilton at a dinner called Burr a'dangerous man'
1922
 The Hollywood Bowl opens in Los Angeles,an ampitheatre  with its distinctive bandshell,located in the Hollywood Hills northeast of the Hollywood Sign
1955
 Congress authorizes all U.S.  currency to say' In God We Trust'
1969
singer/songwriter, David Bowie releases his single' Space Oddity' 9 days before Apollo 11 lands on the moon
2019
 last model of Volkswagen's 'Bettle' car produced in Pueblo, Mexico ends world wide production after 80 years


----------



## moviequeen1

July 11th Birthdays:
1899
 E.B. White- author' Stuart Little, Charlotte's Web
1920 Yul Brynner- actor, The King&I,The Ten Commandments, Magnificent Seven. He won a 1952 Tony as featured actor  in King&I won Best Actor Oscar in the movie version. He famously did an TV anti smoking ad for the American Cancer Society a couple days before he died saying' Don't Smoke'
1934
 Giorgio Armani- Italian fashion designer
1959
 Richie Sambora- rock guitarist with band' BonJovi
1990
 Caroline Wozniacki- retired tennis player,her only Grand Slam win was 2018 Australian Open
Deaths:
1937
 George Gershwin- composer/ pianist' Rhapsody in Blue, Porgy&Bess, An American in Paris 37{brain tumor}
1973
 Robery Ryan- actor, The Longest Day, Billy Budd, The Dirty Dozen 63{lung cancer}
2008
 Michael De Bakey- cardaic surgeon/artifical heart pioneer 99


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 12th

1984 Walter F. Mondale Names Geraldine A. Ferraro as Running Mate in Presidential Elections*
New York Congressperson, Geraldine A. Ferraro, became the first woman to run for office on a major party ticket in the United States.

*1975 São Tomé and Príncipe gains independence from Portuguese rule*
The island nation was discovered and colonized by the Portuguese in the 16th century. For over 200 years, its economy was run by African slaves who cultivated sugar, coffee, and cocoa. Manuel Pinto da Costa became the first president of the newly independent country.

*1967 Race riots break out in Newark, New Jersey, killing 26 people and injuring several others*
The violence began when two white policemen arrested a black cab driver.

1962 First performance of the Rolling Stones
The British rock band performed for the first time as a group at the Marquee Club in London.
*
1920 Moscow Peace Treaty is signed*
Also known as the Soviet–Lithuanian Peace Treaty, the treaty was signed between Lithuania and the Soviet Union. It recognized Lithuanian sovereignty in exchange for its neutrality and for safe passage for Russian troops to Poland.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, July 12th   *

1997 Malala Yousafzai
Pakistani activist

1937 Bill Cosby
American comedian, actor, producer, author

1904 Pablo Neruda
Chilean poet, Nobel Prize laureate

1884 Amedeo Modigliani
Italian painter, sculptor

1817 Henry David Thoreau
American writer, philosopher

*Deaths On This Day, July 12th *

2013 Amar Bose
American sound engineer, entrepreneur

2010 Harvey Pekar
American author

1926 Gertrude Bell
British government administrator, writer, spy, archaeologist

1804 Alexander Hamilton
Nevisian/American economist, politician, philosopher, 1st United States Secretary of the Treasury

1536 Desiderius Erasmus
Dutch theologian, priest


----------



## moviequeen1

1862
 Pres Lincoln signs into law that Congress passed creating Medal of Honor Award. It goes to members of military who distinguish themselves in combat at risk of life ,beyond the call of duty
1940
 Frederick McKinly Jones receives patent for air condtioning unit for trucks
1970
archelogist/explorer, Thor Heyerdahl crosses the Atlantic Ocean on raft, RA II arriving in Barbados from Morocco,took him 57 days
1976
 debut of game show' Family Feud' with Richard Dawson as host from '76-'85


----------



## moviequeen1

July 12 Birthdays:
1854
 George Eastman- inventor of Kodak Camera/founder of Eastman Kodak Company
1895
 Oscar Hammerstein II- lyricist with writing partner,Richard Rodgers{music} 'The Sound of Music, The King&I,Oklahoma, South Pacific
1930
 Gordon Pinsent- Canadian actor/writer/producer voice of' Barbar the Elephant'
1943
 Christine McVie- British singer/songwriter with group 'Fleetwood Mac' 'Don't Stop, You Make Lovin Fun
1971
 Kristi Yamaguchi- retired women's figure skater,she won Olympic Gold Medal at '92 Winter Olympics
Deaths:
1910
 Charles Rolls- British aviator/co founder of Rolls-Royce car company 32{plane crash}
1973
 Lon Chaney,Jr- actor 'The Wolf Man', Of Mice&Men' 67
1996
 John Chancellor- NBC journalist/ anchor of NBC Nightly News '70-'82 68
2011
 Sherwood Schwartz- TV writer/ producer,creator of 2 classic sitcoms,'Gilligan's Island, The Brady Bunch' 95


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 13th

1985 Live Aid benefit concert*
Held simultaneously in London and Philadelphia, the concert raised millions in benefit of those affected by famine in Ethiopia. Over a billion people tuned in around the world to watch the show.

*1977 Ethiopian-Somali War begins*
The Somali National Army invaded the disputed Ogaden region between Somalia and Ethiopia. The war lasted for 9 months and ended with a Somalian retreat
*
1977 Kinney, Minnesota declares its secession from the U.S.*
Frustrated by its failing water system, Kinney, Minnesota declared the creation of the Republic of Kinney and sent a letter of secession to the U.S. Secretary of State.
*
1937 Krispy Kreme Doughnuts is founded*
The now-international doughnut company was founded by Kentuckian Vernon Rudolph.

*1814 National military police of Italy created*
The Carabinieri was established by the Royal Patents as a policing force with jurisdiction over the military and civilians.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 13th   *

1979 Craig Bellamy
Welsh footballer

1950 Ma Ying-jeou
Taiwanese politician

1942 Harrison Ford
American actor

1940 Patrick Stewart
English actor

1821 Nathan Bedford Forrest
American army officer


*Deaths On This Day, July 13th *

2010 George Steinbrenner
American businessman

1976 Joachim Peiper
German SS officer

1954 Frida Kahlo
Mexican painter

1946 Alfred Stieglitz
American photographer

1024 Henry II, Holy Roman Emperor


----------



## moviequeen1

1835
 Swedish/American, John Ericsson receives patent for screw propeller design
1923
 The Hollywoodland Sign is officially dedicated in hills above Hollywood,Los Angeles. After a renovation in 1949 the last 4 letters were dropped
1939
 Frank Sinatra makes his record debut with the Harry James orchestra.He sang, 'From The Bottom of My Heart, Melcancholy Mood
1985
 Live Aid Concerts from London's Wembley Stadium, Philadelphia' JFK Stadium to raise awareness of poverty in Ethopia. This was the 'brain child' of Irish rocker, Bob Geldof who traveled to Africa learned about the crisis. rock stars performing at the concerts included Queen, Madonna, Elton John,Beach Boys,Tom Petty. The concerts raised $ 120mil
1990
movie' Ghost' was released directed by Jerry Zucker. This romantic fantasy was about a banker' Sam{Patrick Swayze} who is killed by his friend/crooked banker,Carl{Tony Goldwyn}. Sam tries to save his girlfriend, Molly{Demi Moore} with help from a pyschic,Oda Mae Brown{Whoopi Goldberg}. The movie made $505.7 mill
won 2 Oscars,best supp actress,Whoopi, best original screenplay{Bruce Joel Rubin}
2018
 an outline of a 5,000yr old hedge was discovered at New Grange,Ireland through drought&drone footage


----------



## moviequeen1

July 13th Birthdays:
1852
 George Bradley- pitcher with the St Louis Brown Stockings recorded the 1st MLB no-hitter
1913
 Dave Garroway- 1st host of NBC's The Today Show' 1951-1961
1940
 Patrick Stewart-actor ,best known TV role' Capt Jean Luc Picard' on Start Trek,Next Generation
1942
 Roger McGuinn-singer/songwriter with 60's group 'The Byrds 'Turn,Turn,Turn, Eight Miles High'
1944
 Erno Rubik- Hungarian inventor of' Rubik's Cube'
1957
 Cameron Crowe-film director' Jerry Maguire, Almost Famous/screenwriter'Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Deaths:
1937
 Emmett Dalton -U.S outlaw,member of the Dalton Gang of American Old West 66
1960
 Joy Davidman- poet/writer, wife of C.S. Lewis,their story was the basis of movie' Shadowlands' 45{cancer}
2006
 Red Buttons- comedian/actor Sayonara, The Poseidon Adventure, won best supp actor Oscar in Sayonara  87


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 14th

2016 Terrorist Attack in Nice, France Kills 85 and Injures More than 300 People*
The attack took place during Bastille Day Celebrations when a 19-tonne truck was driven into the crowd. The attacker was eventually shot by the police.

*1965 Mars flyby of Mariner 4*
The American spacecraft became the first to take pictures of another planet and send them back to Earth.
*
1958 Coup in Iraq*
Abd al-Karim Qasim, a brigadier in the Iraqi Army staged a military coup in Iraq, overthrowing the Hashemite monarchy. The Iraqi King Faisal II, the Crown Prince Abd al-Ilah, and Prime Minister Nuri al-Said were assassinated during the coup. Qasim took over the position of Prime Minister, which he held until 1963. The coup also led to the dissolution of the Arab Federation of Jordan and Iraq.
*
1957 First female parliamentarian in the Arab world is elected to office*
Egyptian Rawya Ateya became the first woman to be elected to the National Assembly.
*
1789 Storming of the Bastille*
Bastille, a prison housing only 7 prisoners at the time, was stormed by a crowd calling for the closure of the prison. The storming became the central event of the French Revolution.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 14th   *

1918 Ingmar Bergman
Swedish director

1913 Gerald Ford
American politician, 38th President of the United States

1912 Woody Guthrie
American singer-songwriter, musician

1911 Terry-Thomas
British actor

1862 Gustav Klimt
Austrian painter, graphic artist

*Deaths On This Day, July 14th *

2001 Guy de Lussigny
French painter

1965 Adlai Stevenson
American politician, 31st Governor of Illinois

1910 Marius Petipa
French/Russian dancer, choreographer

1881 Billy the Kid
American criminal

1223 Philip II of France


----------



## moviequeen1

1868
 Alvin Fellows of New Haven,CT patents the tape measure
1914
 U.S. engineer, Robert Goddard receives 1st patent for liquid-fueled rocket design
1951
 Citiation,Triple Crown  champion,runs his last race winning the Hollywood God Cup by 4 lengths. He retires as the 1st racing millionaire horse
1986
 Richard Miller becomes the 1st FBI agent convicted of espionage.He's sentence to 2 consecutive life  terms, but is released in 1994,he died in 2013
2015
 author,Harper Lee's novel"Go Set a Watchman' an early version of'To Kill a Mockingbird' goes on sale in 70 countries. 1st day sales 700,000 books sold


----------



## moviequeen1

July 14th Birthdays:
1903
 Irving Stone- author 'Lust for Life,Love is Eternal
1912
 Woody Guthrie- folk singer/songwriter 'This Land Is Your Land'
1918
Arthur Laurents- playright- 'West Side Story,Gypsy
1949
 Tommy Mottola- music executive with Casablanca Record,s 1st ex husband of singer, Mariah Carey
1960
 Jane Lynch- actress/singer/ TV game show host,her best known TV role' Sue Sylvester' on 'Glee', she now hosts game show 'The Weakest Link'
Deaths:
1881
 Billy The Kid- American frontier outlaw,shot by Sheriff Pat Garnett 21
2000
 Meredith MacRae- actress best known TV roles ,'Sally' on Tv show 'My Three Sons, 'Billie Jo Bradley' on TV show Petticoat Junction' 56{brain cancer} her parents were  actors Gordon&Sheila MacRae
2005
 Cecily Saunders-British nurse/physican who founded 1st modern day hospice 87


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 15th

1996 MSNBC is launched*
The American news television channel was created by Microsoft and General Electric's NBC unit. The first show on the channel was hosted by Jodi Applegate.

*1994 Comet Shoemaker-Levy 9 collides with Jupiter*
The Jupiter orbiting comet collided with Jupiter. It was the first time in recorded history that Astronomers had observed a collision between two celestial objects.

*1983 Orly Airport attack*
A Turkish Airlines check-in counter was bombed at the Orly Airport in Paris, killing 8 people and injuring more than 50 people. The Armenian militant organization ASALA took responsibility for the attack.

*1955 Mainau Declaration is signed by 18 Nobel laureates*
The declaration against the use of nuclear weapons was initiated by German scientists Otto Hahn and Max Born.

*1799 The Rosetta Stone is found*
The ancient Egyptian rock inscribed with a decree by King Ptolemy V was found in the Egyptian port city of Rashid (Rosetta) by French Captain Pierre Bouchard.


----------



## Tish

Births On This Day, July 15th   

1951 Jesse Ventura
American wrestler, actor, politician, 38th Governor of Minnesota

1950 Arianna Huffington
Greek/American author, and columnist, founded The Huffington Post

1930 Jacques Derrida
French philosopher

1858 Emmeline Pankhurst
British political activist, suffragette

1606 Rembrandt
Dutch painter

Deaths On This Day, July 15th 

1961 John Edward Brownlee
Canadian politician

1948 John J. Pershing
American general

1904 Anton Chekhov
Russian physician, author

1857 Carl Czerny
Austrian pianist, composer

1521 Juan Ponce de León
Spanish explorer, 1st Governor of Puerto Rico


----------



## moviequeen1

1869
magarine is patented by Hippolye Mega-Mouries for use by French Navy
1933
 aviator, Wiley Post begins 1st solo flight around the world. it took him 7 days, 19 hrs
1954
 The 1st commerical U.S. transport plane is tested ,a Boeing 747
2018
8 yr old girl, Saga Vaneck on summer holiday with her family finds a pre-Viking sword in a lake in Sweden. She thought it was a stick. Archelogists believe its 1,000yrs old


----------



## moviequeen1

July 15th Birthdays:
1904
 Dorothy Fields- lyricist 'Im In The Mood For Love, 'The Way You Look Tonight'
1911
 Edward Shackleton- British explorer/geographer
1935
 Ken Kercheval- actor, best known TV role' Cliff Barnes' on CBS show' Dallas'
1946
 Linda Ronstadt- singer 'Its So Easy,You're No Good, Somewhere Out There duet w James Ingram,What's New.' She has 11 Grammy awards,was diagnosed with Parkinson's disease in 2013. She now has a degenerative disease, progressive supranuclear palsy can no longer sing
1960
Willie Aames- actor best known TV role'Tommy Bradford' in ABC show '8 Is Enough',
Deaths:
1521
Juan Ponce de Leon-Spanish explorer,1st European to discover Florida 61
1904
 Anton Chekov- Russian writer 'The Cherry Orchard, Uncle Vanya' 44
1983
 Eddie Foy, Jr- actor The Pajama Game, Fair Exchange 78
2012
 Celeste Holm- actress Gentleman's Agreement, All About Eve,won best supp actress Oscar for GA 95


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 16th

1995 Amazon.com Sells its First Book*
The e-commerce website was first founded in 1995 by Jeff Bezos as an online bookstore. The first book sold by the Internet giant was Fluid Concepts and Creative Analogies: Computer Models of the Fundamental Mechanisms of Thought by Douglas Hofstadter.
*
1994 Comet Shoemaker-Levy 9 collides with Jupiter*
The Jupiter orbiting comet collided with Jupiter. It was the first time in recorded history that astronomers had observed a collision between two celestial objects.
*
1981 Mahathir bin Mohamad takes office for the first time*
Mohmad took office as the fourth Prime Minister of Malaysia and remained in the position until 2003, becoming Malaysia's longest-serving prime minister and Asia's longest-serving politician.
*
1979 Iraqi president, Ahmed Hassan al-Bakr resigns*
The fourth president of Iraq resigned from his post citing health reasons and promoted his Vice President, Saddam Hussein to the post of President.

*1951 The Catcher in the Rye is published*
The book, written by J.D. Salinger is considered to be one of the top 100 works of fiction of the 20th century.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 16th   *

1967 Will Ferrell
American comedian, actor

1947 Assata Shakur
American activist, criminal

1907 Orville Redenbacher
American farmer, businessman

1872 Roald Amundsen
Norwegian explorer

1862 Ida B. Wells
American civil rights activist

*Deaths On This Day, July 16th *

1960 Albert Kesselring
German field marshal

1915 Ellen G. White
American author, and co-founder of the Seventh-Day Adventist Church

1882 Mary Todd Lincoln
American wife of Abraham Lincoln, 17th First Lady of the United States

1747 Giuseppe Crespi
Italian painter

1557 Anne of Cleves


----------



## moviequeen1

1661
 The 1st bank notes in Europe were issued by Bank of Stockholm
1880
 Dr Emily Stone becomes Canada's 1st female licensed medical doctor
1935
1st U.S. automatic parking meter was installed in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
1976
rock duo'Loggins&Messina'{Kenny Loggins,Jim Messina} split up after 6 years to pursue solo careers. They released 6 albums with classic songs 'Your Mama Don't Dance, House at Pooh Corner,Danny's Song


----------



## moviequeen1

July 16th Birthdays:
1722
 Joseph Wilton-English sculptor of Westminster Abbey
1907
 Orville Redenbacher-businessman/popcorn magnet 'Redenbacher's Gourmet Popcorn'
1942
 Margaret Smith Court- retired  female Australian tennis player,she won 24 Grand Slam titles
1958
 Michael Flatly- Irish/American dancer/choregrapher 'River Dance, Lord of the Dance
1968
Larry Sanger- U.S. co-founder of Wikipedia
Deaths:
1981
 Harry Chapin -singer/songwriter/hunger activist 'Cats in the Cradle, Taxi, I want to Sing You A Love Song' 38{car crash}
2017
George Romero- horror film director'Night of the Living Dead, Creepshow' 77


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 17th

1998 The Rome Statute establishing the International Criminal Court (ICC) is adopted*
The ICC is the first international judicial body that has the power to try individuals for genocide, crimes against humanity, and war crimes.
*
1989 The Stealth Bomber makes its debut*
The Northrop Grumman B-2 Spirit made its first public flight from Palmdale, California.
*
1976 Indonesia annexes East Timor and declares it its 27th province*
This was the culmination of an 8-month-long Indonesian invasion and occupation of the Southeast Asian country that began just after East Timor declared its independence from Portugal in November 1975.

1955 Disneyland opens its doors for the first time
The popular theme park (“The Happiest Place on Earth”) was opened by Walt Disney in Anaheim, California.
*
1945 The Potsdam Conference begins*
The heads of the US, the UK, and the USSR met in Potsdam to discuss the terms of the German and Japanese surrenders, and to make post-war plans.


----------



## moviequeen1

1841
 British humor/satrical magazine' Punch is 1st published, ceased operations in 2002
1867
The 1st U.S. Dental School is established at Harvard Univ
1948
 U.S. Air Force pilot, Gail Halverson sees children at Berlin Airport comes up with idea of dropping candy over the city during Berlin Airlift.It was known as  'Operation Little Vittles'
1975
 Apollo 18 and Soviet spacecraft, Soryuz 19 dock together in space.The 2 commanders, Thomas P. Stafford,Alexei Lienov shook hands,exchanged gifts.it was the 1st meeting of Cold War adversaries,was final Apollo program with NASA


----------



## moviequeen1

July 17th Birthdays:
1763
 John Jacob Astor- German born/American businessman, 1st multi- millionaire
1889
Erle Stanley Garner- detective writer creator of'Perry Mason'
1912
 Art Linkletter- Canadian TV host' People Are Funny, Kids Say the Darnest Things
1928
 Vince Guaraldi- jazz pianist/ composer' Cast Your Fate to The Wind', Peanut TV specials
1952
 David Hasselhoff- actor best known TV roles' Michael Knight' on NBC show' KNight Rider', 'Mitch on TV show' Baywatch'
1960
 Mark Burnett- British TV producer,he created reality shows,'The Apprentice, Survivor, The Voice, Shark Tank
Deaths:
1887
 Dorothea Dix- pioneering nurse/social activist,who created 1st U.S.  mental asylums 85
1959
 Billie Holiday- jazz singer/songwriter 'Lady Sings The Blues, God Bless the Child 44
1961
 Ty Cobb- Baseball Hall of Fame Outfielder with Detroit Tigers 74{cancer}
2001
 Katherine Graham- buinesswoman,owner of Washington Post during 'Watergate Scandal' 84
2009
 Walter Cronkite- TV journalist, news anchor with CBS News 1961-1982, was once the most trusted news man in U.S. affectionally known as'Uncle Walter' 92


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 18th

2013 Government of Detroit declares bankruptcy*
The city, which was up to $20 billion in debt, became the largest municipal entity in the United States to declare bankruptcy.
*
1993 Agathe Uwilingiyimana elected as Prime Minister of Rwanda*
Rwanda's only female prime minister's tenure was cut short when she was assassinated at the outset of the Rwandan genocide.

*1968 Intel is founded*
Founded in Santa Clara, California, the intel corporation is the world's largest semiconductor chip manufacturer.

*1925 Mein Kampf is published*
Adolf Hitler's autobiographical book was written while he served his sentence for treason in prison.

*1870 The first Vatican Council, also known as Vatican I, decrees the doctrine of Papal infallibility*
The doctrine claims that the Pope cannot err when speaking on issues of morality and/ or faith.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 18th   *

1980 Kristen Bell
American actress

1950 Jack Layton
Canadian politician

1950 Richard Branson
English businessman, founded Virgin Group

1921 John Glenn
American astronaut, politician

1918 Nelson Mandela
South African politician, President of South Africa, Nobel Prize laureate

*Deaths On This Day, July 18th *

1988 Nico
German singer-songwriter, model, actress

1918 Princess Elisabeth of Hesse and by the Rhine

1872 Benito Juárez
Mexican lawyer, politician, 25th President of Mexico

1817 Jane Austen
English author

1792 John Paul Jones
American navy commander


----------



## moviequeen1

1768
 The Boston Gazzette publishes' Liberty Song' 1st U.S. patriotic song
1931
 The 1st air condtioned luxury liner was launched,had air condtioning in 1st class dining room. In 1941, the U.S. govt used it as a troop ship
1968
 Intel Corp was founded by Andrew Grove in Santa Clara, Calif
1976
 14 yr old gymnast, Nadia Comanice from Romania  becomes the 1st gymnast to score a perfect 10, did it  7 times at the Montreal Summer Olympics
2013
 Detroit,Michigan files for bankruptcy,largest  U.S. municipal city at $18.5 billion


----------



## moviequeen1

July 18th Birthdays:
1909
 Harriet Nelson- actress she &husband, Ozzie starred in TV show 'Adventures of Ozzie&Harriet' with their sons Ricky, David
1929
 Dick Button- retired men's figure skater won gold medal at '48,'52 Olympic games
1940
 James Brolin- actor best known TV roles 'Dr Steve Kiley' on ABC medical show' Dr Welby,MD co starred with Robert Young, 'Peter' on ABC show' Hotel'
1950
 Richard Branson- British businessman{Virgin Group}
1961
Elizabeth McGovern- actress best known TV role' Cora Grantham' in British period drama' Downton Abbey'
Deaths:
1817
 Jane Austen- writer 'Pride&Prejuidce, Sense&Sensibility 41
1966
 Bobby Fuller- rock gutiarist/singer"I Fought The Law' 23{found dead in his car}
1989
 Rebecca Schaeffer-actress,best known TV role' Patti' on CBS sitcom'My Sister Sam' 21{murdered by deranged fan}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 19th

1903 The first Tour de France comes to an end*
Maurice Garin became the first person to win the debut of the now annual bike race.

*1900 Paris Metro opens*
One of the densest metros in the world and the second largest metro in Europe, the first line of the Paris Metro opened during the World's Fair.

*1870 Franco-Prussian War starts*
The war involving France, under Napoleon and the Kingdom of Prussia began with the French declaration of war. The war lasted for 9 months and ended with a German victory.

*1848 Seneca Falls Convention begins*
One of the first women's rights conventions to be held in American history, the two-day convention attracted 300 women and men who protested the social, economic, and political discrimination American women faced.

*1553 Mary I replaces Lady Jane Grey as Queen of England*
Also known as Bloody Mary due to her brutal persecution of Protestants, Mary I was the only child of Catherine of Aragon and Henry III.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 19th   *

1922 George McGovern
American politician, historian, author

1921 Harold Camping
American broadcaster, author

1834 Edgar Degas
French painter

1827 Mangal Pandey
Indian freedom fighter

1814 Samuel Colt
American inventor, and industrialist, founded the Colt's Manufacturing Company

*Deaths On This Day, July 19th *

2012 Omar Suleiman
Egyptian politician, Vice President of Egypt

2002 Alan Lomax
American historian, author, scholar

1980 Hans Morgenthau
German philosopher

1543 Mary Boleyn
English sister of Anne Boleyn

1374 Petrarch
Italian scholar, poet


----------



## moviequeen1

1848
The 1st U.S. Women's Rights Convention was held in Seneca Falls, NY organized by Elizabeth Cady Stanton,Lucreta Mott
1877
 The 1st Men's Title at Wimbeldon was held,27 yr old Spencer Gore defeated William Marshall 6-1,6-2,6-4
1910
 future Hall of Fame pitcher, CY Young wins his 500th game of his career.He's the only pitcher in MLB  history to reach this milestone
1941
 BBC world service begins playing 'Victory' in Morse Code which is the opening to Betthoven's 5th Symphony
1985
teacher, Christa McAullife is chosen by NASA to become the 1st teacher in space as a payload specialist. She was aboard spacecraft,Challenger when sadly it exploded 73 seconds after takeoff in 1986,killing all on board


----------



## moviequeen1

July 19th Birthdays:
1814
 Samuel Colt- industralist/inventor of Colt 6 shot revolver
1834
 Edgar Degas- French impressionist painter
1940
 Vikki Carr- singer best known single' It Must Be Him'
1953
Howard Schultz- CEO of Starbucks
1976
 Benedict Cumberbatch- British actor  '12 years a Slave, Sherlock Holmes, The Imitation Game,1917
Deaths:
 Mary Jo Kopechene- political campaign specialist for Sen Ted Kennedy 28{ drown in his car}
1974
 Joe Flynn- character actor, best known TV role 'Capt Binghamton' in sitcom' McHale's Navy'  59{heart attack while swimming}
2006
 Jack Warden- actor 'Shampoo, Heaven Can Wait,TV movie' Brian's Song' 85
2009
 Frank McCourt- Irish/American author/teacher -wrote Pultizer Prize winning book' Angela's Ashes' 78
2016
 Garry Marshall- TV writer/producer/film director 81, brother of actress/director Penny Marshall


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 20th

2012 Aurora shooting*
A gunman, James Holmes, opened fire in a movie theater during the premiere of the Dark Night Rises in Aurora, Colorado, killing 12 people and injuring 58 others.
*
1976 Viking I lands on Mars*
As part of the Viking program, Viking I became the first American spacecraft to successfully land on Mars and complete its mission.

*1974 Turkish invasion of Cyprus*
Also known as Cyprus Peace Operation or Operation Attila, the invasion was a response to a coup in Cyprus.
*
1969 Apollo 11 lands on the Moon*
Carrying Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin, who would become the first humans to walk on the Moon, the spacecraft safely landed on the Sea of Tranquility on the Moon.

*1969 Football War ends*
A ceasefire came into effect between Honduras and El Salvador after the two countries fought a brief war over immigration from El Salvador to Honduras. The hostilities occurred during the North American trials of the FIFA World Cup.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 20th   *

1978 Elliott Yamin
American singer-songwriter

1966 Enrique Peña Nieto
Mexican politician

1947 Carlos Santana
Mexican/American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1919 Edmund Hillary
New Zealand mountaineer, explorer

1304 Petrarch
Italian scholar, poet

*Deaths On This Day, July 20th *

2013 Helen Thomas
American journalist

2011 Lucian Freud
English painter

1973 Bruce Lee
American actor, martial artist

1937 Guglielmo Marconi
Italian businessman, and inventor, developed Marconi's law, Nobel Prize laureate

1923 Pancho Villa
Mexican general


----------



## moviequeen1

1810
citizens of Bogota, New Granda{now Columbia} declare independence from Spain
1951
 United Nations &Social Council vote to make UNICEF{United Nations International Children's Emergency Fund} a permanent agency. Its now known as United Nations Children's Fund
1969
 NASA astronaut, Neil Armstong steps from the lunar landing module'Eagle' onto the moon and utters his famous words'That's One Small Step For a Man,One Giant Leap For Mankind '
1984
 Vanessa Williams who was the 1st black woman to become 'Miss America' resigns after Penthouse leaked unauthorized nude photos of her
2021
 Leyna Bloom becomes Sports Illustrated's 1st transgender cover model


----------



## moviequeen1

July 20th Birthdays:
1919
 Edmund Hillary- New Zealand explorer/mountaineer who was 1st man to scale Mt Everest with Tenzag Norgay
1929
Mike IIlitch- U.S businessman/founder of Little Caesar's Pizza Chain/owner of NHL hockey team Detroit Red Wings
1938
 Natalie Wood- actress 'Splendor in The Grass, Miracle on 34th Street, West Side Story
1963
 Frank Whaley- actor, Pulp Fiction, Swing Kids,he played younger 'Moonlight Graham' in 'Field of Dreams'
1969
 Josh Holloway- actor best known TV role' "Sawyer' on ABC show 'Lost'
1985
 John Francis Daley- actor best known TV role,"Dr Lance Sweets', FBI profiler on crime drama'Bones"
Deaths:
1973
 Bruce Lee- martial artist/actor 'Enter The Dragon' 32
1983
 Frank Reynolds- U.S news anchor on ABC World News Tonight '77-'83 59
2005
 James Doohan- actor best known TV role'Mr Scott' on original "Star Trek TV series 85


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 21st

2011 STS-135 lands*
This space shuttle was the 135th and the last space shuttle flight of the American Space Shuttle program.
*
1983 Lowest temperature ever measured on Earth*
Vostok Station, a Russian station in Antarctica experienced the lowest temperatures ever measured in recorded human history. The temperatures fell to −128.6 °F (−89.2 °C)

*1980 Mary Eugenia Charles is elected as PM of Dominica*
Her election to office made her the first female and the longest PM of the Commonwealth of Dominica. She is also the first elected female head of state in the Americas.
*
1977 Libyan–Egyptian War begins*
This short war between Libya and Egypt started with Libya striking Egyptian cities. The war lasted for 2 days with a ceasefire on July 24.

*1969 First person walks on the Moon*
Neil Armstrong became the first person to walk on the Moon. He stepped on the Moon's surface almost 7 hours after Apollo 11, the spacecraft that carried them, landed on the Sea of Tranquility on the Moon. After stepping on the Moon, Armstrong uttered his famous words, "one small step for [a] man, one giant leap for mankind."


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 21st   *

1948 Cat Stevens
English singer-songwriter, musician

1946 Ken Starr
American lawyer, judge

1911 Marshall McLuhan
Canadian author, theorist

1899 Ernest Hemingway
American writer, Nobel Prize laureate

1693 Thomas Pelham-Holles, 1st Duke of Newcastle
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

*Deaths On This Day, July 21st *

2004 Jerry Goldsmith
American composer, conductor

2001 Sivaji Ganesan
Indian actor

1982 Dave Garroway
American journalist

1944 Claus von Stauffenberg
German army officer, member of the 20 July plot

1796 Robert Burns
Scottish poet


----------



## Pam

21st July

1403 In the Battle of Shrewsbury, King Henry IV defeated rebels led by Henry 'Hotspur' Percy from Northumberland. It was the first battle in which English archers fought each other on English soil and demonstrated the deadliness of the longbow.

1545 The French invaded the Isle of Wight. However the French had little local knowledge and as the attacks were expected, local forces reached the high grounds of Bembridge Down  to oppose them. The French had a long history of attacking the Island and this was their last attempt at capture.

1897 London's Tate Gallery, built on the site of the Millbank Prison, was opened, with 67 paintings.

1909 Six suffragettes, jailed for breaking windows in Whitehall, were released for insubordination, for kicking and biting female wardens and for going on strike.

1925 Sir Malcolm Campbell became the first man to break the 150 mph land barrier, at Pendine Sands in Wales when he drove a Sunbeam at a two-way average speed of 150.33 mph. His son, Donald Campbell, carried on the family tradition by later holding both land speed and water speed records.


----------



## moviequeen1

1853
 NYState Legislature puts aside 750 acres of land in Manhattan Island for creation of Central Park which was designed by landscape architect Frederick Law Omlstead
1930
 U.S. veteran's Adminstration forms
1952
 movie' The Quiet Man' is released directed by  John Ford. The story of a boxer{John Wayne} who returns to his native country,Ireland,falls in love with local  girl{Maureen O'Hara} has to deal with her brother{Victor McLagen},other cast members, Barry Fitzgerald,Ward Bond, Mildred Natwick. The movie won 2 Oscars, director, cinematography
1983
 world's lowest natural temperature recorded at Soviet Vostok Station in Antarctia -128.6 F {-89.2 C}
2007
 "Harry Potter&The Deathly Hallows",7th& last book of the series  by author JK Rowling is published worldwide.It sells 11 million copies in 24 hrs


----------



## moviequeen1

July 21st Birthdays:
1899
 Ernest Hemmingway, author 'Old Man&The Sea, For Whom The Bell Tolls,Farewell to Arms
1924
 Don KNotts- comedic actor, best known TV role' Barney Fife' on 'Andy Griffith Show'
1926
 Norman Jewison- Canadian film director Moonstruck, The Thomas Crown Affair, The Russians Are Coming,In The Heat of the Night
1938
 Janet Reno- 1st woman U.S Attorney General '93-'01
1948
 Garry Trudeau- political cartoonist'Doonesbury' married to TV journalist, Jane Pauley
1956
 Michael Connelly- author 'Harry Bosch' novels
Deaths:
1796
Robert Burns- Scottish poet 'Auld Lang Syne' 37
1982
 Dave Garroway, original host of NBC's Today Show {self inflicted gun shot wound} 69
1998
 Robert Young-actor his 2 best known TV roles' Jim Anderson'  on TV show'Father Knows Best', "Marcus Welby' in ABC medical drama'Marcus Welby,MD' 91
2004
 Jerry Goldsmith- film composer The Twilight Zone, Planet of the Apes, The Omen 75
2015
 E.L. Doctorow- author 'Ragtime, Billy Bathgate 84


----------



## PamfromTx

One day late.  Sorry.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 22nd

2011 Lone wolf extremist goes on a massacre in Norway*
Anders Behring Breivik an anti-Islamist extremist placed a car bomb in front of the Norwegian Prime Minister's office in Oslo. A few hours after the bomb exploded, killing 8 people and injuring about 200 others, Breivik opened fire at a youth summer camp on the island of Utøya killing 69 participants. This was the deadliest incident of violence in the Scandinavian country since the Second World War.
*
2003 Raid in Mosul*
A raid on a compound near Mosul, Iraq by the United States Army 101st Airborne Division ended with the deaths of killing Saddam Hussein's sons Uday and Qusay and Qusay's 14-year-old son.

*1983 First solo helicopter flight around the world*
Australian Dick Smith became the first person to fly a helicopter around the world solo. He started his trip in August 1982 and it took him around a year to finish his trip.
*
1933 American aviator Wiley Post becomes the first person to fly solo around the Earth*
Post landed on Floyd Bennett Field in New York 7 days after he departed alone from the same airfield in a Lockheed Vega aircraft known as Winnie Mae.

*1894 World's first competitive motor race*
The Paris–Rouen, Le Petit Journal Competition for Horseless Carriages was the world's first city-to-city motoring competition. Staring in Paris and ending in Rouen, the race was organized by the newspaper Le Petit Journal.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 22nd   *

1992 Selena Gomez
American actress, singer

1969 Despina Vandi
German/Greek singer, actress

1965 Shawn Michaels
American wrestler

1946 Danny Glover
American actor

1923 The Fabulous Moolah
American wrestler

*Deaths On This Day, July 22nd *

2007 Ulrich Mühe
German actor

1995 Harold Larwood
English cricketer

1950 William Lyon Mackenzie King
Canadian politician, 10th Prime Minister of Canada

1934 John Dillinger
American bank robber, murderer

1916 James Whitcomb Riley
American poet


----------



## Pam

22nd July

1706 The 'Acts of Union' were agreed by commissioners from the Kingdom of England and the Kingdom of Scotland, which, when passed by the countries' Parliaments, led to the creation of the Kingdom of Great Britain.

1797 The start of the Battle of Santa Cruz de Tenerife. Led by the newly-promoted Rear Admiral Horatio Nelson, the assault on the Spanish port by British naval forces was repulsed with the British suffering many casualties, including Nelson who was wounded in the arm. The arm later had to be partially amputated.

1946 – Bread is rationed for the first time in Britain. Though the war ended in 1945 rationing continued in Britain for a further nine years to sustain an economy ravaged by war. On 21 July 1946, the Labour government introduced the rationing of bread, flour and flour confectionery. 

1986 MPs voted to abolish corporal punishment in state schools.

2013 The Duchess of Cambridge gave birth to a baby boy (George Alexander Louis). After his grandfather, Prince Charles and his father Prince William, he is third in line to succeed his great-grandmother, Queen Elizabeth II.


----------



## moviequeen1

1893
 Katherine Lee Bates writes' America The Beautiful' in Colorado
1942
 gasoline rationing using coupons begins
1995
 Susan Smith is found guilty of drowning her 2 young sons, Michael age 3, Alexander 14 months in South Carolina. At the time she claimed a black man had 'carjacked' with her sons strapped in their car seats
She was sentenced to life in prison,is eligible for parole n 2024
2019
 French submarine, Minerve is rediscovered off the coast of Toulon,France. It disappeared in 1968 with  52 crew members


----------



## moviequeen1

July 22nd Birthdays:
1882
 Edward Hopper- U.S. painter
1924
 Margaret Whiting- singer 'It Might As Well Be Spring,Time After Time
1932
 Oscar de la Renta- fashion designer
1934
 Louise Fletcher- actress  won Best Actress Oscar for her role as 'Nurse Ratched'  in'One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest'. In her acceptance speech,she used sign language to thank her parents for their support,they are both deaf
1946
 Danny Glover- actor "Lethal Weapon' movies, The Color Purple, To Sleep In Anger
1967
 Rhys Ifans- Welsh actor 'Notting Hill, The Replacements
Deaths:
1934
 John Dillinger- U.S. gangster shot by federal agents in Chicago 31
1967
 Carl Sandburg- poet 89
2001
 Estelle Getty- actress, best known TV role' Sophia' in NBC sitcom'The Golden Girls' 84


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 23rd

1995 Comet Hale–Bopp discovered*
Also known as C/1995 O1 by the scientific community, this well-known comet was discovered independently by Alan Hale and Thomas Bopp.

*1992 Abkhazia declares independence from Georgia*
The Republic of Abkhazia is a disputed territory of Georgia and is recognized as an independent state by only a handful of counties including Russia, Nicaragua, Venezuela, Nauru, and Tuvalu.

1982 International Whaling Commission bans commercial whale hunting
The International Whaling Commission (IWC) passed a resolution to restrict commercial whaling and ban it completely after 1986. 25 countries voted to put the restrictions and ban in place.

*1972 Landsat 1 launched*
The first satellite in the US's LANDSAT program, the Landsat discovered an uninhabited island off the eastern coast of Canada in 1976. The island is now called Landsat Island.

*1962 First live transatlantic television signal*
Telstar 1, a communications satellite relayed the world's first transatlantic television signal in the form of a show that featured Walter Cronkite.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 23rd   *

1989 Daniel Radcliffe
English actor

1980 Michelle Williams
American singer-songwriter, producer, actress

1976 Judit Polgár
Hungarian chess player

1957 Theo van Gogh
Dutch director

1892 Haile Selassie I
Ethiopian Emperor

*Deaths On This Day, July 23rd *

2013 Emile Griffith
Virgin Islander boxer

2011 Amy Winehouse
English singer-songwriter

1973 Eddie Rickenbacker
American pilot, Medal of Honor recipient

1951 Philippe Pétain
French general, politician, 119th Prime Minister of France

1885 Ulysses S. Grant
American general, politician, 18th President of the United States


----------



## moviequeen1

1868
 All England Lawn Club is founded, name is changed to All England Croquet&Lawn Tennis Club
This is where Wimbledon tennis tournament is played
1920
British East Africa renamed Kenya, becomes British colony
1966
 Frank Sinatra's album'Strangers in The Night' hits #1 on music charts. The single of same name is #1 for 15 weeks It won Grammy for Record of the Year,best male vocal performance
2019
 U.S. Congress passes a bill which was championed by comedian Jon Stewart to ensure 9/11 1st Responders Fund never runs out of money


----------



## moviequeen1

July 23rd Birthdays:
1888
 Raymond Chandler- mystery author/screenwriter'Farewell My Lovely, The Long Goodbye,The Big Sleep
1950
 Ian Thomas- Canadian singer/songwriter' Painted Ladies'
1961
 Woody Harrelson- actor best known TV role' Woody Boyd' in NBC sitcom' Cheers' his movies include 'Natural Born Killers,Zombieland, White Men Can't Jump, 3 Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri
1971
 Alison Krauss- bluegrass singer/fiddler
1989
 Daniel Radcliffe- actor best known movie role' Harry Potter' in all 7 movies
Deaths:
1875
 Isaac Singer- American inventor of sewing machine 63
1948
 D.W. Griffith- film director/producer 'Birth of a Nation' 73
1966
 Montgomery Cliff-actor From Here to Eternity, Judgement at Nuremberg 45{heart attack}
1982
Vic Morrow- actor  killed in helicopter crash while filming' The Twilight Zone: The Movie' 53
2012
 Sally Ride- NASA astronaut, 1st U.S. woman in space 61{cancer}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 24th

2013 Santiago de Compostela derailment*
A high-speed train traveling from Madrid to Ferrol derailed on a curve killing 79 people and injuring over 100.

*1977 The 4-day long Libyan-Egyptian War comes to an end*
The border war began with thousands of Libyans marching toward Egypt's borders.

*1959 Kitchen debate between Nixon and Khrushchev*
A series of debates, now popularly called the kitchen debates, occurred between U.S. President Nixon and Soviet Premier Khrushchev in Moscow. Nixon was visiting a house built as part of an exhibit in the American National Exhibition.

*1923 The Treaty of Lausanne is signed between Turkey and the countries that formed the Allied Powers in the First World War*
Under the treaty, Turkey had to give up all the territorial claims made by the Ottoman Empire and agree to new borders.

*1911 Rediscovery of Machu Picchu*
The 15th century, largely forgotten Inca site in Peru was rediscovered by American Hiram Bingham III.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 24th   *

1969 Jennifer Lopez
American actress, singer, dancer, businesswoman

1900 Zelda Fitzgerald
American author

1897 Amelia Earhart
American pilot, author

1802 Alexandre Dumas
French writer

1783 Simón Bolívar
Venezuelan commander

*Deaths On This Day, July 24th *

2012 Robert Ledley
American scientist invented the full-body CT scanner

2012 John Atta Mills
Ghanaian politician, 3rd President of Ghana

2010 Alex Higgins
Irish snooker player

1980 Peter Sellers
English film actor, comedian, singer

1862 Martin Van Buren
American politician, 8th President of the United States


----------



## Pam

24th July

1411 The Battle of Harlaw, took place On This Day, just north of Inverurie in Aberdeenshire. It was one of a series of battles fought during the Middle Ages between the barons of northeast Scotland against those from the west coast and was one of the bloodiest battles in Scottish history.

1567 Mary Queen of Scots, imprisoned at Lochlevan Castle, was forced to abdicate her throne to her 1 year old son, James VI of Scotland - (James I of England).

1837 Robert Cocking made a parachute jump from a hot air balloon 5,000 feet above Kennington Common. Unfortunately the cone-shaped parachute inverted and he became the first person to die in a parachute jump. 

1851 The window tax in Britain was abolished.

1883 Captain Matthew Webb, the first man to swim the English channel (1875) drowned whilst attempting to swim the rapids at Niagara Falls.

1943 World War II: The start of Operation Gomorrah saw British and Canadian aeroplanes bomb Hamburg by night, and the Americans bombed by day. By the end of the operation in November, 9,000 tons of explosives had killed more than 30,000 people and destroyed 280,000 buildings.


----------



## moviequeen1

1701
 Antione de la Mothe Cadillac finds trading post at Fort Ponchatrain later known as Detroit,Michigan
1911
U.S. explorer/ archeologist, Hiram Bingham discovers Machu Picchu,Lost City of the Incas
1967
 Dr Cecily Saunders,nurse/ social worker starts the modern day pallitive care/hospice at St Christopher's in London,Eng
1974
 U. S. Supreme Court unanimously rules Pres Nixon must hand over Watergate tapes
1998 
movie 'Saving Pvt Ryan' directed by Stephen Spielburg is released .The story is set in WW II, Capt John Miller{Tom Hanks} and his squad of 7 men are sent to France to find Pvt James Ryan{Matt Damon} who lost his 3 brothers in battle, to send him home Other cast members, Jeremy Pivens, Edward Burns, Tom Sizemore,Vin Diesel. All the actors except for Damon went through 'boot camp' in England to get in the proper attitude
The movie won Oscars for directing, cinematography,another great film score by John Williams
2019
 Facebook pays $5 billion fine the largest ever for violating consumer privacy by the U.S. Trade Commission


----------



## moviequeen1

July 24th Birthdays
1802
 Alexandre Dumas- French author' The Count of Monte Cristo, The 3 Musketeers
1870
 Frederick Law Omstead- U.S. landscape architech
1929
 Peter Yeats British film director 'Breaking Away, Bullitt,The Deep,A Separate Peace
1982
 Anna Paquin- actress, The Piano, True Blood, she won best supp actress Oscar for 'Piano' age 11
Deaths:
1883
 Matthew Webb- English long distance swimmer ,1st to swim across English Channel unassisted 35{drown In Niagara Falls whirlpool}
1966
 Tony Lema- U.S.golfer 32{plane crash}
1980
 Peter Sellers, actor 'Pink Panther', Being There 54
2011
 Dan Peek- singer/songwriter/guiatrist with group 'America',he left group in 1977 He wrote singles' Dont Cross The River, Today's The Day,Lonely People 60
2016
 Marni Nixon- U. S soprano  who was 'film ghost singer' for Audrey Hepburn in 'My Fair Lady,Natalie Wood in 'West Side Story', Deborah Kerr in 'The King&I' 86


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 25th

2007 India gets its first female president*
Pratibha Patil, a politician stayed in office as the head of state of the South Asian country for 5 years.

*1984 Svetlana Savitskaya becomes the First Woman to Walk in Space*
The Soviet cosmonaut was part of the Soyuz T-12 mission, which docked at the Salyut 7 Space station. As part of the mission, she spent 3.5 hours in space testing tools. Savitskaya was also the second woman to go into space and the first to go to space twice.

*1978 World's first test tube baby is born*
Louise Joy Brown was the first person to be conceived using in-vitro fertilization or IVF technology, pioneered by doctors Patrick Steptoe and Robert Edwards.

*1976 The famous Face on Mars photo is taken*
Viking 1, the first space probe to successfully land on Mars took the famous photo of the Cydonia region on the Red Planet.

*1956 Tunisia gains its independence from France*
The northernmost African country, became a French protectorate in 1881, under the Treaty of Bardo. The path to independence in the country was marred by civil unrest and conflict and was led by Habib Bourguiba, who became the first president of the independent country.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 25th   *

1985 Nelson Piquet, Jr.
Brazilian race car driver

1951 Jack Thompson
American lawyer, activist

1941 Emmett Till
American murder victim

1920 Rosalind Franklin
English scientist

1750 Henry Knox
American general
Fog then sunny

*Deaths On This Day, July 25th *

2009 Harry Patch
British super-centenarian, last survivor of the WWI trenches

1997 Ben Hogan
American golfer

1980 Vladimir Vysotsky
Russian singer-songwriter, actor, poet

1834 Samuel Taylor Coleridge
English poet, philosopher

306 Constantius Chlorus
Roman Emperor


----------



## moviequeen1

1446
 foundation stone was laid for King's College Chapel in Cambridge,England by King Henry VI,chapel was completed in 1515
1854
inventor, Walter Hunt receives 1st U.S. patent for his invention of paper shirt collar
1940
 swimmer, John Sigmund begins longest swim ever,he swam for 89 hrs,46 min from St Louis to  Carthersville, Missouri in Mississippi River 292 miles
1978
 world's 1st 'test tube' baby,Louise Joy Brown was born using vitro fertilization. Her mother, Lesley had blocked fallopian tubes. Louise weighed 5 pounds,12 oz. Her sister, Natalie was born the same way. Louise is married with 2 sons born natural way
1990
 actress/comedienne, Roseanne Barr screams the National Anthem during a Reds-San Diego Padres double header. She had her fingers in her ears, was roundly booed. She was asked to do this by  Padres managing partner, Tom Weiner, who was co creator of her sitcom 'Roseanne'


----------



## moviequeen1

July 25th Birthdays
1890
 Walter Brennan- actor best known TV role' Grampa Amos McCoy' in sitcom'The Real McCoys '57-'63
1930
 Mitizi Shore-owner of The Comedy Store in Los Angeles,founder of Comedy Channel
1948
 Steve Goodman- singer/ songwriter' City of New Orleans'
1954
 Walter Payton-Hall of Fame running back with Chicago Bears
1967
 Matt LeBlanc- actor best known TV role' Joey' on NBC sitcom 'Friends'
Deaths:
1834- Samuel Taylor Coleridge- British romantic poet' Rime of Ancient Marnier' 61
1934
 Francois Coty- French perfume manufacturer 60
1995
 Charlie Rich- country singer'Behind Close Doors, The Most Beautiful Girl' 62
2014
 Bel Kaufman- author "Up The Down Staircase' 103


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 26th

1990 Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) of 1990 is signed into law*
The law banned discrimination based on disability.

*1965 Independence of Maldives*
The Indian Ocean Island nation gained independence after 78 years of British rule.
*
1963 Syncom 2, the world's first geosynchronous communications satellite is launched*
Part of NASA's Syncom program, it was responsible for transmitting the first TV signal from a geosynchronous satellite, a manmade satellite whose orbital period around the Earth matches the Earth's rotation.

*1945 Potsdam Declaration is signed*
Also known as the Proclamation Defining Terms for Japanese Surrender, the declaration signed by the US, UK, and China, detailed the terms of surrender for Japan after World War II.

*1847 The country of Liberia is founded*
This west African state was founded primarily by freed slaves from the United States. The Liberian constitution was based on the US's constitution and the capital, Monrovia, is named after James Monroe, the fifth president of the United States.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 26th   *

1943 Mick Jagger
English singer-songwriter, producer, actor

1928 Stanley Kubrick
American director

1894 Aldous Huxley
English author

1875 Carl Jung
Swiss psychiatrist

1856 George Bernard Shaw
Irish writer, Nobel Prize laureate

*Deaths On This Day, July 26th *

1995 George W. Romney
American businessman, politician

1952 Eva Perón
Argentinian actress, 25th First Lady of Argentina

1925 William Jennings Bryan
American politician, 41st United States Secretary of State

1863 Sam Houston
American soldier, politician, 1st President of the Republic of Texas

796 Offa of Mercia


----------



## moviequeen1

1775
 U.S Continential Congress creates U.S. Post Office in Philadelphia  under Benjamin Franklin's leadership
1908
 FBI{Federal Bureau of Investigation} is created by Atty General Charles Bonaparte
1945
 Potsdam Declaration: allied leaders from U.S. England, China meet in German city, Potsdam after Germany's defeat but before Japan surrendered during WW II
1990
 Pres. George H.W. Bush signs into law American Disabilities Act which prohibts discrimination against people with disabilites
2005
 Mumbai,India receives 39.1 inches of rain in 24 hrs, which brings the city to a standstill over 2 days


----------



## moviequeen1

July 26th Birthdays:
1856
 George Bernard Shaw- Irish playwright 'Pygmalion'
1909
 Vivaan Vance- actress, best known TV role' Ethel Mertz' in classic sitcom' I Love Lucy'
1922
 Blake Edwards- film director, 'Breakfast at Tiffanys, S.O.B.,Days of Wine&Roses,Pink Panther,Victor/ Victoria
1945
 Helen Mirren- British actress 'The Madness of King George, Woman of Gold, The Queen,The Hundred Foot Journey won Best Actress Oscar for 'The Queen'
 1956
 Dorothy Hamill- retired U.S. figure skater, won gold medal at '76 Winter Olympics
1964
 Sandra Bullock- actress, Speed, Gravity, The Proposal,The Blind Side, The Heat,Bird Box, she won Best Actress Oscar for' Blind Side
Deaths:
1952
 Eva Peron- Argentina's 1st Lady '46-'52/ humantarian 33{cancer},was inspiration for Andrew Lloyd Webber's
 musical'Evita"
1984
 George Gallup- U.S. survey sampling pioneer, invented Gallup Poll 82
1992
 Mary Wells- pop/soul singer "My Guy' 49{cancer}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 27th*

2012 Queen Elizabeth II officially opens the 2012 Summer Olympics in London
It was the 3rd time London had hosted the multi-event international sports event. The ceremony was called Isles of Wonder and was directed by Danny Boyle.

*1985 Coup in Uganda*
Tito Lutwa Okello, a Ugandan military officer successfully staged a coup against President Milton Obote. He was ousted by current president Yoweri Museveni 6 months later.

*1955 Austrian State Treaty came to force*
The treaty re-established Austria as a democratic and sovereign country after World War II. It also ended the Allied occupation of the country.
*
1940 Bugs Bunny's official debut*
Bugs Bunny made his official debut in A Wild Hare.

*1890 Vincent Van Gogh shoots himself*
The famed painter shot himself in the chest. He died of his wounds two days later.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 27th   *

1980 Dolph Ziggler
American wrestler

1975 Alex Rodriguez
American baseball player

1969 Triple H
American wrestler, actor

1870 Hilaire Belloc
English writer

1824 Alexandre Dumas, fils
French author
*
Deaths On This Day, July 27th *

2015 A. P. J. Abdul Kalam
Indian scientist, politician, 11th President of India

2003 Bob Hope
English/American actor, singer, producer

1980 Mohammad Reza Pahlavi
Shah of Iran

1948 Joe Tinker
American baseball player

1946 Gertrude Stein
American poet, art collector


----------



## Pam

27th July

1214 The Battle of Bouvines, which the English lost, in a field next to what is now the airport of Lille. "Bouvines is the most important battle in English history that no-one has ever heard of," said John France, medieval history professor. "Without Bouvines there is no Magna Carta, and all the British and American law that stems from that. The armies are small, but everything depends on the struggle. It's one of the climactic moments of European history."

1586 Sir Walter Raleigh brought the first tobacco to England, from Virginia.

1663 The English Parliament passed the Second Navigation Act requiring that all goods bound for the American colonies had to be sent in English ships from English ports.

1866 The Great Eastern arrived at Heart's Content in Newfoundland, having successfully laid the transatlantic telegraph cable. On its second attempt, the vessel brought the cable to Heart's Content, Newfoundland, from Valentia, Ireland, establishing the first communication between Europe and North America.


----------



## moviequeen1

1789
 U.S. Congress establishes Dept of Foreign Affairs better known as State Dept
1940
 Warner Bros cartoon character,'Bugs Bunny' created by Tex Avey, Bob Givens debuts in 'Wild Hare'
1965
 Pres Lyndon Johnson signs bill which requires all cigarette manufacturers to print health warnings about smoking on all of their packages
1990
 actress, Zsa Zsa Gabor begins her 3 day jail sentence for slapping a police officer in Beverly Hills,Calif
2015
 Fiat Chrysler is fined $105 mill by U.S regulators over their number of car recalls


----------



## moviequeen1

July 27 Birthdays:
1882
 Donald Crisp- British actor' How Green Was My Valley, Pollyanna
1922
 Norman Lear- TV writer/ producer of TV shows' All In The Family, The Jeffersons, One Day At a Time
1958
 Christopher Dean- ice dancer, he&his skating partner, Jayne Torvill won '84 Winter Olympic gold medal dancing to Maurice Ravel's Bolero
1972
 Maya Randolph- comedic actress, SNL '00-'07, 'Bridesmaids, 50 Dates, Grownups Her mother was singer Minnie Riperton who had hit single' Lovin You' 
Deaths:
1984
 James Mason British actor- Lolita, North by Northwest, Boys from Brazil 75
2003
 Bob Hope- actor/ comedian/entertainer. he did 'Road to Rio' movies with Bing Crosby,& Dorothy Lamour 100
2017
 Sam Shepard- actor/ playwright Frances, Crimes of the Heart 73


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 28th

2005 IRA Army Council Announces End to Armed Campaign*
The Provisional Irish Republican Army, also known as IRA, announced an end to its armed campaign in the group's effort to free Northern Ireland from United Kingdom's rule.

*1958 National Aeronautics and Space Act is passed by the US Congress*
The act established the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA).
*
1928 IX Summer Olympics open*
The IX Summer Olympics opened in Amsterdam

*1928 IX Summer Olympics open*
The IX Summer Olympics opened in Amsterdam

*1821 Peru declares independence*
The Peruvian War of Independence against Spain began in 1811 and ended with a declaration of independence under the leadership of José de San Martín.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 28th   *

1990 Soulja Boy
American rapper, producer, actor

1954 Hugo Chávez
Venezuelan military officer, politician, President of Venezuela

1938 Alberto Fujimori
Peruvian politician

1929 Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis
American book editor, 37th First Lady of the United States

1902 Karl Popper
Austrian/English philosopher

*Deaths On This Day, July 28th *

2004 Francis Crick
English biologist, biophysicist, neuroscientist, Nobel Prize laureate

1968 Otto Hahn
German chemist, Nobel Prize laureate

1750 Johann Sebastian Bach
German organist, composer

1741 Antonio Vivaldi
Italian violinist, composer

1540 Thomas Cromwell
English statesman


----------



## moviequeen1

1821
 Peru declares independence from Spain
1866
 metric system becomes legal measurement system in the U.S.
1914
 the foxtrot was 1st danced at the New Amsterdam Roof Garden by Harry Fox in NYC
1959
 United  Kingdom starts using postal codes
1986
 NASA releases transcript from doomed space shuttle'Challenger' pilot, Michael Smith can be heard
saying' Uh,oh"  as it distingrated  73 seconds after lift off. All 7 astronauts aboard including teacher, Christa McAullife were killed
2016
 earliest evidence of cancer found in 1.7 million yr old toe fossil found in Swartkrans Cave, South Africa


----------



## moviequeen1

July 28th Birthdays:
1866
 Beatrix POtter- English children's writer'The Tales of Peter Rabbitt
1932
 Natalie Babbitt- U.S. children's writer' Tuck Everlasting
1945
 Jim Davis- cartoonist,creator of comic strip 'Garfield'
Deaths:
 1741
 Antonio Vivladi- Italian Baroque composer' The 4 Seasons' 63
1969
 Frank Loesser- songwriter/composer 'Guys&Dolls, Most Happy Fella, Baby,Its Cold Outside 59
2004
Francis Crick- English molecular biologist,co discover of DNA structure 88


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 29th

2008 United States Congress apologizes for slavery*
The U.S. House of Representatives publicly apologized for the institution of slavery and Jim Crow laws that discriminated against African Americans.

*1981 Wedding of Charles, Prince of Wales, and Lady Diana Spencer*
The most talked about wedding of the year was watched on television by millions of people worldwide. The couple were married in St Paul's Cathedral, London, United Kingdom, and divorced 15 years later in 1996.

*1957 The International Atomic Energy Agency is established*
The independent agency aims to ban the use of nuclear energy for military purposes. American W. Sterling Cole served as the agency's first director general.
*
1948 The XIV Olympics opened in London, the United Kingdom after a 12-year hiatus due to the Second World War*
The last Summer Olympics before this were held in Berlin in 1936.

*1836 The Arc de Triomphe is inaugurated in Paris, France*
The famous monument honors those to dies while fighting for France during the French Revolution and the Napoleonic Wars. It was designed by Jean Chalgrin.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 29th   *

1981 Fernando Alonso
Spanish race car driver

1938 Peter Jennings
Canadian/American journalist

1905 Dag Hammarskjöld
Swedish diplomat, economist, author, 2nd Secretary-General of the United Nations, Nobel Prize Laureate

1883 Benito Mussolini
Italian politician, Dictator of Italy

1805 Alexis de Tocqueville
French historian, scientist

*Deaths On This Day, July 29th *

1983 Luis Buñuel
Spanish director, producer

1974 Erich Kästner
German author, poet

1970 John Barbirolli
English cellist, conductor

1890 Vincent van Gogh
Dutch painter

1833 William Wilberforce
English politician, philanthropist


----------



## moviequeen1

1566
 Agnes Waterhouse becomes the 1st British woman convicted of witchcraft,she is executed in Chelsmford, England
1874
 Major Walter Copton patents a portable tennis court
1978
 U.S. long distance swimmer, Patty Dean swims the English Channel in record 7 hrs, 40 min,record  is broken in 1995
2015
 Microsoft launches Windows 10


----------



## moviequeen1

July 29th Birthdays:
1869
 Booth Tarkington -author The Magnificent Ambersons'
1892
 William Powell, actor best known movie role in 'The Thin Man 'movies with Myrna Loy, they played husband&wife detectives Nick&Nora Charles
1925
 Ted Lindsay- Canadian Hall of Fame hockey player with Detriot Red Wings, Chicago Black Hawks,founder of NHL Player's Assn
1951
 Dean Pitchford- songwriter 'Fame, Lets Here It For The Boys' screenwriter' Footloose'
1966
 Martina McBride- country singer/songwriter'Independence Day, 'This One's For The Girls'
1972
 Wil Wheaton-actor best known TV role' Wesley' on 'Star Trek Next Generation, movie' Stand By Me'
Deaths:
1890
 Vincent van Gogh- Dutch painter' Sunflowers' self inflicted gun shot 37
1974
 "Mama'Cass Elliott- singer with group 'Mamas&Papas'  32 {heart attack}
1983
 David Niven- British actor- "Around the World in 80 Days, Pink Panther, Separate Tables-won best supp Oscar 73
1998
 Jerome Robbins- Tony&Oscar winning choreographer for' West Side Story,Peter Pan 79
2007
 Tom Snyder- TV/radio interviewer on NBC show 'The Tommorow Show' '73-'82 71


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 30th

2002 Pretoria Accord signed*
The Pretoria Accord was signed between the Democratic Republic of the Congo (DRC) and Rwanda as an attempt to end the Second Congo War
*
1980 The Israeli Knesset passes the Jerusalem Law and adds it to Israel's Basic Law*
The law declared Jerusalem the unified capital of Israel.

*1980 Vanuatu gains independence*
The Republic of Vanuatu gained independence from France and UK.
*
1932 Summer Olympics open in Los Angeles*
The tenth Summer Olympics was officially opened. This was the second time that the city of Los Angeles was hosting the multi-event international sports meet.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 30th *

1974 Hilary Swank
American actress

1970 Christopher Nolan
English/American director, screenwriter, producer

1947 Arnold Schwarzenegger
Austrian/American bodybuilder, actor, politician, 38th Governor of California

1863 Henry Ford
American businessman founded the Ford Motor Company

1818 Emily Brontë
English novelist

*Deaths On This Day, July 30th *

2007 Ingmar Bergman
Swedish director

1996 Claudette Colbert
American actress

1912 Emperor Meiji
of Japan

1898 Otto von Bismarck
German politician, 1st Chancellor of the German Empire

1718 William Penn
English businessman, founder of Pennsylvania


----------



## moviequeen1

1729
 city of Baltimore, Maryland is founded
1909
 French chemist, Eugene Schuller creates L'Oreal with his new hair dyes
1965
 Pres Lyndon Johnson signs Medicare law a health insurance program for U.S. residents 65 and older. It provides much needed hosptial,pharmaceutical,medical insurance.When the law went into effect in 1966 ,19 million people enrolled In 1972,was expanded for people under the age of 65
1975
 U.S. teamsters boss, Jimmy Hoffa disappears in Detrioit,MIchigan,was legally declared dead in '82
2003
 The last 'old style' Volkswagen 'Beetle' rolls off assembly line in Mexico


----------



## moviequeen1

July 30th Birthdays:
1890
 Casey Stengel- MLB Hall of Fame outfielder with '21,'22 NY Giants, mangaer of NY Yankees, 1st manager of NY Mets
1941
 Paul Anka- Canadian born singer/songwriter' Diana, Lonely Boy, She's A Lady
1956
 Delta Burke- actress best known TV role' Suzanne Sugerbaker' in CBS sitcom'Designing Women'
1974
 Hillary Swank- actress,Conviction, Boys Don't Cry, Million Dollar Baby,she has 2 Best Actress Oscars for Boys&Baby
Deaths:
1718
 William Penn- English philosopher/ founder of state of Pennsylvania 73
1996
 Claudette Colbert- actress,"Lovely to Look At, It Happen One Night,Palm Beach Story,she on Best Actress Oscar for 'One Night' 93
1998
" Buffalo" Bob Smith-born in Buffalo,NY host of 50's children's show' Howdy Doody 80
2003
 Sam Phillips- record producer, founder of Sun Records 80
2007
 Bill Walsh- NFL Hall of Fame coach with San Francisco 49'ers, his teams won 3 Super Bowls' 81,'85, '89. He was named Coach of the Year in '81,'84  75


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, July 31st

1998 The British government bans landmines*
The move came after the public pressurized the parliament to pass the Landmines Act.
*
1992 Thai Airways International Flight 311 crashes while approaching Tribhuvan International Airport in Kathmandu, Nepal.*
All 113 people on board were killed in the crash.

*1991 US and USSR sign Strategic Arms Reduction Treaty*
The treaty, also known as START I, limited the number of nuclear weapons and missiles the signatories could deploy. It came into force in December 1994 and expired 15 years later in 2009.

*1981 First female president of the US National Bar Association is appointed*
Arnette R. Hubbard became the first woman to preside over the US National Bar Association, the country's largest group of association of African-American lawyers and judges.

*1917 Third Battle of Ypres begins*
Also known as the Battle of Passchendaele, the battle was part of World War I and took place between July 31 and November 6 for control of the Belgian city of Ypres.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, July 31st   *

1965 J. K. Rowling
English author

1962 Wesley Snipes
American martial artist, actor, producer

1919 Primo Levi
Italian chemist, author

1912 Milton Friedman
American economist, Nobel Prize laureate

1884 Carl Friedrich Goerdeler
German politician

*Deaths On This Day, July 31st *

2012 Gore Vidal
American author, screenwriter, actor

1980 Mohammed Rafi
Indian actor, singer

1964 Jim Reeves
American singer-songwriter

1944 Antoine de Saint-Exupéry
French writer

1875 Andrew Johnson
American politician, 17th President of the United States


----------



## Pam

31st July

1703 English novelist Daniel Defoe was made to stand in the pillory as punishment for offending the government and church with his satire 'The Shortest Way With Dissenters'. Bystanders pelted him with flowers instead of the customary harmful and noxious objects and drank to his health. 

1910 Dr Crippen was arrested aboard the SS Montrose as it was docking at Quebec. He was charged with the murder of his wife and was the first criminal to be caught by the use of radio.

1969 The pre-decimal half penny ceased being legal tender. It had been a regular feature of British coinage since the 13th century.

1970 Black Tot Day occurred On This Day. It was the last day of the officially sanctioned rum ration in the Royal Navy that dated back to 1665. It was poured as usual at 6 bells in the forenoon watch (11am) after the pipe of 'up spirits'. Some sailors wore black armbands, tots were 'buried at sea' and in one navy training camp there was a mock funeral procession complete with black coffin and accompanying drummers and piper.


----------



## moviequeen1

1790
 Samuel Hopkins receives 1st U.S. patent for process of making potash for fertilizer
1876
 U.S. Coast Guard officer training school is established in New Bedford, Mass
1948
 Pres. Harry Truman dedicates Idelwild Field in NYC,later changed to Kennedy Airport
1971
 Apollo 15 astronauts, Dave Scott, Jim Irwin take a 6 1/2hr electric car ride on the moon
1995
 Walt Disney, Company, acquires Captial Cities/ABC network for $19 mill,network now consists of Disney,ABC Sports, ESPN,ESPN 2
2018
 in an interview on CBS'This Morning', actor Alan Alda revealed he was diagnosed with Parkinson's Disease in 2015


----------



## moviequeen1

July 31 st Birthdays:
1919
Curt Gowdy- U.S. sportscaster
1929
 Don Murray- actor' Bus Stop,Advise&Consent, A Hatful of Rain, his ex wife was actress, Hope Lange
1944
 Geraldine Chaplin- actress, Doctor Zhivago,The 3 Musketeers, daughter of actor Charlie Chaplin
1951
 Evonne Goolagone Crawley- retired Australian tennis player, she won 7 Grand Slam singles titles
1958
 Bill Berry- drummer with band R.E.M '80-'97 'Stand, Losing My Religion'
1965
 J.K Rowling- British author of 'Harry Potter' books
Deaths:
1886
 Franz Liszt- Hungarian romantic composer 74
1937
 Charles E. Hines - U.S pharmacist/inventor of Hines Root Beer beverage 85
1984
 Bill Raisch- one armed actor, his best known TV role' Fred Johnson' "The Fugitive' '63-'67 79
2012
 Gore Vidal- author' Myra Breckenridge, Lincoln' 86


----------



## Tish

*
On This Day In History, August 1st

1981 Music Television is launched*
The channel, popularly known as MTV was mostly known for showing music videos and for being hosted by Video Jockeys.

*1980 Vigdís Finnbogadóttir takes office in Iceland*
The Icelandic politician was the fourth president of Iceland and the world's first democratically elected female head of state. Her 16 years of Presidency also makes her the longest serving female head of state in the world.
*
1951 Japan Airlines (JAL) is founded*
The flagship airlines of Japan, JAL started operating on October 25, 1951
*
1936 The XI Summer Olympics are opened in Berlin by Adolf Hitler*
Initially, Jews and people of African descent were to be barred from the games, however, a boycott was threatened by several countries and the German organizers relented. 18 African-American athletes, including James "Jesse" Owens and Matthew "Mack" Robinson, placed well in the track and field events, winning several medals.

*1834 Slavery abolished in British Empire*
The Slavery Abolition Act 1833 came into force a year after it was passed by the British Parliament. The act was repealed in 1998.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 1st   *

1942 Jerry Garcia
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1932 Meena Kumari
Indian actress

1930 Pierre Bourdieu
French sociologist

1929 Hafizullah Amin
Afghan politician

1819 Herman Melville
American writer

*Deaths On This Day, August 1st *

2009 Corazon Aquino
Filipino politician, 11th President of the Philippines

1970 Frances Farmer
American actress

1944 Manuel L. Quezon
Filipino politician, 2nd President of the Philippines

1920 Bal Gangadhar Tilak
Indian lawyer, social reformer

1714 Anne, Queen of Great Britain


----------



## moviequeen1

1774
English chemist, Joseph Priestly discovers oxygen by isolating it in its gaseous state
1900
1st Michelin Guide published by brothers, Edouard&Andre Michelin to promote road travel/tire sales
1944
Anne Frank's last entry to her diary, she is arrested 3 days later
1957
U.S&Canada create North American Air defense Command{NORAD}
1977
actress, Hedy Lamarr age 77  is arrested  at Eckerd drug store in Fla. She shoplifted $21 worth of eyedrops, laxative tablets
1981
single' Endless Love' duet with Diana Ross/ Lionel Ritchie debuts at #1 on Billboard music charts stays there for 9 weeks
2018
3 Swedish Crown jewels ,two crowns& orb dating back to 17th century were stolen from Strangas Cathedral in Stockholm. The 2 suspects got away in a speed boat.


----------



## moviequeen1

August 1st Birthdays:
1777
 William Clark- American explorer/ soldier who led Lewis&Clark Expedition 1804-1806,claimed Pacific Northwest for U.S.
1819
 Herman Melville- author 'Moby Dick,Billy Budd'
1922
 Arthur Hill- Canadian actor,Petulia, The Andromeda Strain best known TV role' Owen Marshall' ABC legal drama of same name '71-'74
1936
 Yves St.Laurent- French fashion designer
1963
 Coolio- U.S. rapper 'Gangsta's Paradise'
1979
 Jason Momoa- actor 'Aquaman'
Deaths:
1903
 Calamity Jane- American frontierswoman 51
1980
 Strother Martin -actor'Cool Hand Luke, Slapshot 61{heart attack}
1981
 Paddy Chafesky- Oscar winning screenwriter 'Network, Marty, The Hosptial  58{cancer}
2009
 Corazon Aquino- 11th President of Phillipines 76


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 2nd

1998 Second Congo War Begins*
The deadliest war in Africa, the war and its aftermath have killed an estimated 5.4 million people. The war started with a mutiny in the Democratic Republic of the Congo and soon involved 9 African nations. It lasted for 5 years.

*1990 Invasion of Kuwait begins*
In 2 days Iraqi forces had overrun Kuwaiti forces and Saddam Hussein declared Kuwait the 19th province of Iraq. The invasion lasted for 7 months and ended after an UN-authorized coalition force led by the United States intervened.
*
1958 The Arab Federation is dissolved*
The short-lived federation of Jordan and Iraq was dissolved after King Faisal of Iraq was deposed and assassinated during the 14 July Revolution.
*
1945 The Potsdam Conference which is convened to negotiate the terms of the end of WW II comes to an end*
Representatives from the US, U.K., and the Soviet Union participated in the conference.
*
1870 World's first underground railway opened*
The Tower Subway beneath the river Thames in London opened its doors for passengers. The subway was closed within a few months because of bankruptcy. The tunnel is now used for utilities.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 2nd*  

1981 Alexander Emelianenko
Russian mixed martial artist

1964 Mary-Louise Parker
American actress

1932 Peter O'Toole
Irish actor

1892 Jack Warner
Canadian/American film producer

1820 John Tyndall
British physicist
*
Deaths On This Day, August 2nd *

1997 Fela Kuti
Nigerian singer-songwriter, musician, activist

1934 Paul von Hindenburg
Prussian/German field marshal, politician, 2nd President of Germany

1923 Warren G. Harding
American politician, 29th President of the United States

1922 Alexander Graham Bell
Scottish/American engineer invented the Telephone

1921 Enrico Caruso
Italian tenor


----------



## moviequeen1

1790
The 1st U.S. census was taken population was 3,939,214 including 697,624 slaves
1938
 Major League Baseball tested yellow baseballs during the 1st game of a double header between Los Angeles Dodgers, St Louis Cardinals 
1967
 movie' In The Heat of The Night' directed by Norman Jewison is released. The story is relationship between a Southern 'redneck' sherriff{Rod Steiger} who begrungingly accepts the help from a big city black detective{Sidney Poiter} to solve a murder case. The movie won 5 Oscars inc picture, actor{Steiger} screenplay,editing,sound
2018
 oldest library in Germany was unearthed in Cologne dating back to 2AD


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 2nd Birthdays:
1834
 Frederic-Auguste Bartholder- French sculptor who was designer of Statue of Liberty
1905
 Myrna Loy- actress, The Great Ziegfield, Vanity Fair, The Thin Man movies ,she played' Nora Charles' opposite William Powell
1924
 Carroll O'Connor- actor, best known TV roles' bigot'Archie Bunker' on CBS sitcom'All In The Family', 'Sherriff Bill Gillispie' in  NBC series  'In The Heat of The Night' '88-'94 TV version of hit movie
1932
 Peter O'Toole- Irish actor, Goodbye,Mr Chips{music version with Petulia Clark} Lawrence of Arabia, Lion in Winter, Beckett, Lord Jim He was nominated 8 times but never won, In 2002 he received Honorary Oscar for his life's work
1950
 Lance Ito-retired  Los Angeles judge who presided at the OJ Simpson murder trial
Deaths:
1859
 Horace Mann- U.S. educator, pioneer of public schools 63
1922
 Alexander Graham Bell- inventor of the telephone 75
1972
 Brian Cole-vocalist/bass layer with group 'The Association' 'Windy, Cherish, Never My Love' 29{drug overdose}
1979
 Thurman Munnson- Major League  Baseball catcher with NYYankees 32{plane crash}
1998
 Shari Lewis- female puppeteer/ventriloquist {Lamb Chop} 64


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 3rd

2005 Mahmoud Ahmadinejad takes office in Iran*
An engineer and teacher by profession, Ahmadinejad became the 6th president of the Islamic Republic of Iran.

*2005 Coup in Mauritania*
A military coup replaced long-time president Maaouya Ould Sid'Ahmed Taya. Colonel Ely Ould Mohamed Vall took over the transitional government until elections were held in 2005.
*
1960 Niger gains its independence from France*
The West African country became a French colony in the early 20th century. Hamani Diori became the first president of the country.
*
1946 World's first theme park opens its doors in Santa Claus, Indiana, USA*
Santa Claus Land is now known as Holiday World & Splashin' Safari.
*
1900 Firestone Tire and Rubber Company is founded*
The American tire company was founded by Harvey Samuel Firestone in Akron, Ohio. In 1988, the company was taken over by Japan's Bridgestone Corporation.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, August 3rd   *

1984 Ryan Lochte
American swimmer

1941 Martha Stewart
American businesswoman, publisher, and author, founded Living Omnimedia

1940 Martin Sheen
American actor

1926 Tony Bennett
American singer

1867 Stanley Baldwin
English politician

*Deaths On This Day, August 3rd *

2008 Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn
Russian soldier, author, Nobel Prize laureate

2004 Henri Cartier-Bresson
French photographer

1995 Ida Lupino
English actress, director

1929 Thorstein Veblen
American economist, sociologist

1924 Joseph Conrad
Polish/English author


----------



## moviequeen1

1900
 Firestone Tires&Rubber Company is founded by Harvey Firestone
1936
 African-American, U.S. sprinter, Jesse Owens wins gold medal in the 100 meter{10.3secs} in front of dictator ,Adolph Hitler at the Berlin Summer Olympic games
1963
 humorist, Allan Sherman releases his single' Hello Muddah,Hello Faddah{A Letter from Camp} which was # 1 on the music charts for 3 weeks
1981
 13,000 U.S. Air traffic Controllers {PATCO} go on strike. Pres Ronald Reagan offers an ultimanium, if they don't report to work in 48 hrs, they will be terminated
1992
movie' Unforgiven" a western directed&starring Clint Eastwood is released. The story of a retired outlaw/killer, William Muny{Eastwood} who has been leading a quiet life as a farmer, comes out of retirement for 1 last job
Other cast members, Gene Hackman, Richard Harris, Morgan Freeman, Francis Fisher The movie won 4 Oscars picture, director, best supp actor{Hackman}  film editing
2017 singer, Carmila Cabello releases single' Havana' which becomes worldwide biggest song in 2018 selling 19 million copies


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 3rd Birthdays:
1811
 Elisha Otis- founder of Otis elevator company, invented safety device that prevents elevator from falling from hoist cable if it fails
1921
 Richard Adler- composer/ songwriter' Damn Yankees, Pajama Games
1926
 Tony Bennett- Grammy winning  pop/jazz singer 'I Left My Heart in San Francisco' Stepping Out with My baby
1940
 Martin Sheen- actor, best known TV role' Pres. Jed Bartlett' in NBC political drama'The West Wing' 99-'06
1979
 Evangleine Lily- Canadian actress, best known TV role' Kate' in ABC drama' Lost' '04-'10
Deaths:
1924
 Joseph Conrad- British writer'Heart of Darkness 66
1966
 Lenny Bruce- comedian 39{drug overdose}
1983
 Carolyn Jones- actress, best nown TV role' Mortica Addams" in sitcom, The Addams Family' 53{colon cancer}
2011
 Bubba Smith- NFL Hall of Fame defensive end with Baltimore Colts/actor in 'Police Academy' movies 66


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 4th

1984 The Republic of Upper Volta is Renamed, Burkina Faso*
The West African country was first created in 1958 as a self-governing French colony. It gained its independence from the French in 1960. Between then and 1983, several coups dotted its political landscape. In 1983, a military coup installed Captain Thomas Sankara as the country's president. He changed the name of the country to Burkina Faso a year later on the coup's anniversary.

*1983 The Military Stages a Coup in Upper Volta*
A military coup in Upper Volta installed Thomas Sankara, a captain in the Upper Volta Army as its president. A year later, he changed the name of Upper Volta to Burkina Faso.

*1944 Anne Frank is captured*
One of the most well-known figures of the 20th century and a victim of the Holocaust, 14-year-old Frank and her family was captured and arrested by the Germans from their hiding place in Amsterdam.
*
1914 Britain declares war on Germany*
Seen by many as the decision that began the first World War, Britain declared war on Germany after Germany refused to accept its ultimatum of getting out of Belgium.
*
1892 Abby and Andrew Borden are murdered*
The bloody murders of the two Fall River, Massachusetts residents in their own homes gained media and public attention in the United States because their daughter Lizzie Borden was accused of the crime.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 4th   *

1961 Barack Obama
American politician, 44th President of the United States, Nobel Prize laureate

1955 Alberto Gonzales
American politician, 80th United States Attorney General

1912 Raoul Wallenberg
Swedish diplomat

1901 Louis Armstrong
American trumpeter, singer

1900 Queen Elizabeth The Queen Mother
Possible thunderstorm

*Deaths On This Day, August 4th *

2007 Raul Hilberg
Austrian/American political scientist, historian

1922 Enver Pasha
Ottoman military officer

1875 Hans Christian Andersen
Danish author, poet

1792 John Burgoyne
English general

1598 William Cecil, 1st Baron Burghley
English statesman


----------



## moviequeen1

1790
 U. S. Revenue Cutter Service is established to serve as armed customs service. The name was changed in 1915 to U.S. Coast Guard
1944
 Anne Frank is arrested in Amsterdam by German police after getting a tip from an informer who was never identified
1958
 Billboard's Top 100 debuts with Ricky Nelson's single'Poor Little Fool' as # 1
1964
 3 civil rights workers, Michael Schwerner, Andrew Goodman&James E. Chaney's bodies were discovered in earthen Mississippi dam. Their story was the basis of movie' Mississippi Burning' 88
2020
 huge explosions at port of Beruit, Lebanon killed more than 200 injuring 2,000 people. The cause was improper stored ammonium nitrate


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 4th Birthdays:
1901
 Louis Armstrong- jazz trumpeter/singer' Hello Dolly, What a Wonderful World
1912
 Rauol Wallenberg- Swedish diplomat in WWII,saved over 10,000 Jews
1961
Barack O'Bama- 1st African American U.S. President{#44} 2009-2017
1968
 Daniel Dae Kim- actor best known TV roles' "Jin Kwon' in ABC show' Lost', 'Chin Ho Kelly' in reboot of CBS show' Hawaii 5-O
Deaths:
1875
 Hans Christian Andersen- Danish author of 150 fairy tales' The Snow Queen, Ugly Duckling 70
1981
 Melvyn Douglas- actor, 'I Never Sang for My Father,Hud, Being There, Ghost Story. he won 2 best  supp Oscars for his roles in Hud, Being There 80
2007
 Lee Hazelwood- singer/songwriter' Summer Wine, These Boots Are Made for Walking 78


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 5th

2009 General Abdel Aziz sworn in as President of Mauritania*
General Abdel Aziz, who came to power in a coup in 2008, was sworn in as the President of Mauritania after elections in 2009.
*
1963 Partial Nuclear Test Ban Treaty is Signed*
Also known as the Nuclear Test Ban Treaty, the document was signed by the Soviet Union, the United Kingdom, and the United States in Moscow. The treaty, which came as a response to the heightening tensions due to the frequent testing of nuclear weapons by these 3 countries during the Cold War, banned the testing of nuclear weapons anywhere on land, over water, or in space. Underground testing was still allowed under the treaty until it was also banned in 1996 after the Comprehensive Nuclear-Test-Ban Treaty came into force.
*
1962 Nelson Mandela is Arrested*
The South African anti-apartheid activist and adherent of nonviolence were arrested by the government at Rivonia, a suburb of Johannesburg. After a year-long trial, Mandela was imprisoned at the infamous Robben Island prison where we spent the next 18 years. He was released from prison in 1990 after spending 28 years as a political prisoner. In the early 1990s, after intense international and domestic pressure, in part from the efforts of Mandela, the South African government started taking steps to end apartheid – a government policy of racial segregation and discrimination. As a result, Mandela was elected the country’s first black president in 1994.
*
1960 Burkina Faso gains its Independence*
The landlocked West African country, known as Upper Vota until 1984, became a French protectorate in the late 19th century. In 1958, the Republic of Upper Volta was created as a self-governing French colony. After independence, Maurice Yaméogo became the first president of the country, whose name was changed to Burkina Faso in 1984.
*
1940 Latvian Soviet Socialist Republic is established*
The Soviet Union added Latvia to the union as the Latvian Soviet Socialist Republic.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 5th   *

1979 David Healy
Irish footballer

1968 Marine Le Pen
French politician

1930 Neil Armstrong
American pilot, engineer, astronaut, the first person to walk on the moon

1906 John Huston
American director

1850 Guy de Maupassant
French writer

*Deaths On This Day, August 5th *

1991 Paul Brown
American football coach, executive

1984 Richard Burton
Welsh actor

1964 Art Ross
Canadian ice hockey player

1962 Marilyn Monroe
American model, actress, singer

1895 Friedrich Engels
German philosopher


----------



## moviequeen1

1861
 Pres Lincoln signs 1st U.S. personal income tax into law 3% of incomes over $800
1891
 the world's 1st traveler's cheques were issued by American Express
1924
 comic strip'Little Orphan Annie' by Harold Gray 1st published in NY Daily News
1953
movie' From Here to Eternity' directed by Fred Zinnerman based on the 1951 novel by James Jones is released. The story of Army life in Hawaii before Pearl Harbor,with all star cast, Burt Lancaster, Montgomery Cliff, Donna Reed, Deborah Kerr, Frank Sinatra,Ernest Borgine,Jack Warden The movie won 8 Oscars inc picture, director, best supp actor{Sinatra} best supp actress{Reed},screenplay
1981
 Pres Ronald Reagan fires 11,500 air traffic controllers who refused to return to work after going on strike
2017
 United Nations Security Council votes to impose sanctions against N.Korea for its continued missile program


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 5th Birthdays:
1862
 Joseph Merrick' the elephant man', he had severe deformities before the age of 5. In 1986, experts said he had a rare genetic disorder called' Proteus Syndrome' tissue overgrowth
1906
 John Huston- film writer/director- Treasure of Sierra Madre, The Africian Queen, Chinatown, The Misfits, Maltese Falcon, Prizzi's Honor'. He won 2 Oscars for writing screenplay/directing Treasure of Sierra Madre
1930
 Neil Armstrong- NASA astronaut- 1st man to walk on the moon
1937
 Herb Brooks- ice hockey coach of 'Miracle on Ice' college hockey team which won gold medal at Lake PLacid Winter Olympics in 1980
1945
 Loni Anderson- actress, best known TV role' Jennifer' secretary on CBS sitcom 'WKRP In Cincinatti'76-'82
1956
 Maureen McCormick -actress, best known TV role' Marcia' on sitcom' The Brady Bunch'
Deaths:
1955
 Carmen Miranda- Brazillian born samba singer/actress 46{heart attack}
1962
 Marilyn Monroe- actress 'Some Like It Hot, The Misfits 36
1984
 Richard Burton- Welsh actor' Cleopatra, Who's Afraid of Virigina Woolf,The Robe 58
2000
 Alec Guiness- British actor' Bridge on The River Kwai,Dr Zhivago,Tinker, Tinker, Soldier Spy, A Passage to India,  beloved role of 'Obi Wan Kenobi' in original 'Star War movie'77 won Best actor Oscar for' Kwai, 86
2018
 Charlotte Rae- actress, best known TV role' Edna Garrett in NBC sitcom, "Facts of Life 92


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 6th

2008 Coup in Mauritania*
In the 6th coup in the North African country since 1978, President Sidi Ould Cheikh Abdallahi was overthrown and General Mohamed Ould Abdel Aziz, a career military officer, was installed in his place.

*1965 Voting Rights Act Becomes Law in the United States*
President Lyndon B. Johnson signed the act, which prohibited any discrimination in voting. The act enforces the 14th and 15th amendments to the US Constitution.

*1962 Jamaican Independence*
The Caribbean island country was first colonized by the Spanish in the early 16th century. In 1655, the British invaded Spanish Jamaica and made it a colony after the Spanish surrendered. Jamaica soon became one of the most profitable colonies of the British Empire, especially after sugarcane was brought to the island by the English. The Jamaica Independence Act of July 1962, which was a result of anti-colonial sentiments that were spreading throughout the globe, gave Jamaica full independence by leaving the Federation of the West Indies.
*
1945 US Bombs Hiroshima*
In the first of the only two times nuclear weapons have been used in warfare, the United States dropped a nuclear bomb, nicknamed Little Boy on the industrial city of Hiroshima in Japan. Over 150,000 people were estimated killed by the resulting explosion. Japan had joined the Second World War in December 1941 on the side of the Axis powers. After the Hiroshima and Nagasaki bombings 3 days later on August 9, Japan surrendered to the Allies and ended the Pacific War.

*1926 First Woman to Swim Across the English Channel*
Gertrude Ederle, an American Olympic swimmer swam across the English channel a body of water between England and France, in 14 hours and 34 minutes. Only 5 other people, all men, had swum across the channel before Ederle.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 6th   *

1983 Robin van Persie
Dutch footballer

1928 Andy Warhol
American artist

1911 Lucille Ball
American actress

1881 Alexander Fleming
Scottish scientist, Nobel Prize laureate

1809 Alfred, Lord Tennyson
English poet

*Deaths On This Day, August 6th *

1978 Pope Paul VI

1973 Fulgencio Batista
Cuban army officer, politician, 9th President of Cuba

1969 Theodor W. Adorno
German sociologist, philosopher

1931 Bix Beiderbecke
American pianist, composer

1637 Ben Jonson
English writer


----------



## moviequeen1

1819
 The 1st U.S. private military college,Norwich Univ in Northfield, VT was founded
1932
 The world's oldest film festival,'Venice Film Festival' opens
1960
 Chubby Checker's version of Hank Ballard's song' "The Twist' starts a worldwide dance craze
1979
12 yr old, Marcus Hopper becomes the youngest person to swim the English Channel
2018
 Facebook, Youtube, Apple&Spotify remove conspiracy theorist, Alex Jones from their platforms


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 6th Birthdays:
1809
 Alfred Tennyson- British poet' The Charge of the Light Brigade'
1881
 Alexander Fleming- Scottish biolgist who invented pencillin
1917
 Robert Mitchum- actor' Winds of War, North&South,Out of the Past
1970
 M.Night Shyamalan- film director' The Sixth Sense,Signs, Unbreakable
Deaths:
1986
 William Schroeder-longest survivior of artifical heart after 620 days with Jarvik 7 man made pump 54
1991
 Harry Reasoner- U.S. newscaster with ABC&CBS News, '60 Minutes newsmagazine' 68
2004
 Rick James- funk musician'Super Freak' 56
2009
 John Hughes-film director' Breakfast Club, Ferris Buller's Day Off,Sixteen Candles' 59{heart attack}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 7th

2008 War Between Russia and Georgia Breaks Out*
The conflict began over South Ossetia and Abkhazia, two breakaway regions of Georgia. When the two provinces broke away from Georgia in the early 1990s and most of the international community did not recognize their independence. Russia on the other hand backed them and placed peacekeeping forces in the two regions. In 2008, tensions escalated between the two countries after Russia moved a large number of troops into the area. The war ended with a Russian victory and with Georgia losing parts of South Ossetia and Abkhazia to Russia.
*
1998 Coordinated bomb attacks in American embassies in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania, and Nairobi, Kenya kill over 200 people*
Responsibility for the twin attacks in the capital cities was taken by an Al-Qaeda affiliate Egyptian Islamic Jihad.
*
1974 Daredevil Walks a High Wire Between Twin Towers of the World Trade Center*
French high-wire artist Philippe Petit, who was 24 years old at the time, walked 8 times across a high wire between the two towers in 45 minutes. The high wire was 1,350 feet from the ground.

*1960 Ivory Coast Independence*
The West African country known as Côte d'Ivoire gained its independence from France after being a member of the French Community for 2 years. Ivory Coast became a French Colony in 1893 under the leadership of explorer Louis Gustave Binger. Felix Houphouet-Boigny became the first president of the independent country and remained in office until his death in 1993.
*
1782 George Washington Institutes the Purple Heart*
Then known as the Badge of Military Merit, the Purple Heart is a military decoration. In 1932, on the 200th birth anniversary of Washington, it was decided that the award would be given to those wounded or killed while serving in the United States Armed Forces as a result of enemy action on or after April 5, 1917. August 7 is annually observed as Purple Heart Day in the United States.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 7th   *

1987 Sidney Crosby
Canadian ice hockey player

1975 David Hicks
Australian alleged terrorist

1975 Charlize Theron
South African model, actress

1958 Bruce Dickinson
English singer-songwriter, guitarist, actor

1876 Mata Hari
Dutch spy

*Deaths On This Day, August 7th *

2011 Mark Hatfield
American politician

2005 Peter Jennings
Canadian/American journalist

1957 Oliver Hardy
American comedian, actor

1941 Rabindranath Tagore
Indian author, poet, Nobel Prize laureate

1938 Constantin Stanislavski
Russian actor, director


----------



## moviequeen1

1940
 the largest amount paid for a stamp was $45,000 for one 1856 British Guiana
1987
 30 yr old, Lynne Cox, U. S. endurance swimmer became the 1st person to swim across the frigid Bering Strait from Alaska to Soviet Union. It took her 2 hrs,15 min in 45 degree water
2018
 movie' Crazy, Rich Asians' directed by Jon M.Chu, the 1st Hollywood movie with an all Asian cast was released based on the book by Kevin Kwan. It stars Constance Wu, Henry Gosling,Michelle Yeoh. The story is about an Chinese/ American prof who travels to meet her boyfriend's parents in Singapore. She is surprised to learn his parents are very wealthy, he never mentioned this to her
The movie was critical/commerical hit with critics/ fans made over $238 million


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 7th Birthdays:
1876
 Mata Hari- Dutch exotic dancer/courtesan/convicted German spy
1942
 Garrison Keillor- writer/ humorist/radio personality with long running show' A Prairie Home Companion'
1960
 David Duchovny- actor, best known TV role' Mulder' TV show 'The XFiles' '93-'02
1965
 Elizabeth Manley-retired Canadian figure skater, won silver medal at the 1988 Winter Olympic Games
1975
 Charlize Theron- South African actress, "Mad Max, Cider House Rules, Monster, Young Adult, The Old Guard, won best actress Oscar for' Monster, played real life serial killer, Aileen Wiromos
Deaths:
1957
 Oliver Hardy- comedic actor who co starred with British comic actor,Stan Laurel in "Laurel&Hardy; movies 57
2005
 Peter Jennings- Canadian born/U.S journalist, anchor of ABC Evening News 67{lung cancer}
2018
 Stan Mikita- Canadian Hockey Hall of Fame center 78


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 8th

1988 Uprising in Myanmar Begins*
The pro-democracy uprising began as a student protest in Burma’s capital city, Yangon. Hundreds and thousands of protesters came out on the streets to protest against the one-party rule by General Ne Win. The protests lasted for over a month and were violently put down by the government. They ended after the State Peace and Development Council, a group of senior military officers took over the government in a coup and installed a military junta. The uprisings get their name from the date the protests began - August 8, 1988.
*
1974 Nixon Announces His Resignation*
The 37th President of the United States, Richard Nixon came as a response to the Watergate Scandal. The scandal erupted after it was revealed that the Nixon government was involved in the cover-up of a break-in of the Democratic National Committee headquarters at the Watergate Complex. The revelations prompted Congress to initiate impeachment proceedings against Nixon. His resignation made him the first president in American history to resign while in office.

*1969 Photographer Iain Macmillan Takes an Iconic Photograph of the Beatles*
One of the most recognizable images of the 20th century, the photograph was taken in the middle of Abbey Road in London and showed all the members of the popular rock band, The Beatles crossing the road on a zebra crossing. The photograph was used as a cover for their 11th album, Abbey Road.

*1967 ASEAN is Founded*
The Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) is an economic and political organization that was formed after the heads of Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, and Thailand signed the Bangkok Declaration. The purpose of the organization is to promote regional peace and stability and encourage economic development in the region. Today, ASEAN has 10 member states.

*1908 Wright Brothers Publicly Show Off Their Flying Machine For the First Time*
The human air flight pioneers displayed their flying machine and its capabilities at a racecourse at Le Mans, France, 5 years after they made their first successful flight in 1903. The flight piloted by Wilbur lasted only 1 minute and 45 seconds captured the imagination of their audiences and silenced their critics and doubters.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 8th   *

1981 Roger Federer
Swiss tennis player

1981 Harel Skaat
Israeli singer-songwriter

1969 Faye Wong
Chinese singer-songwriter, actress

1953 Nigel Mansell
English race car driver

1937 Dustin Hoffman
American actor

*Deaths On This Day, August 8th *

1985 Louise Brooks
American actress, dancer

1973 Dean Corll
American serial killer

1944 Michael Wittmann
German SS officer

1909 Mary MacKillop
Australian saint co-founded the Sisters of St Joseph of the Sacred Heart

1827 George Canning
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom


----------



## moviequeen1

1844
 Brigham Young is chosen as head/leader of Salt Lake City Church of Jesus Christ Latter Day Saints after Joseph Smith dies
1854
 Smith&Wesson patent metal bullet cartridges
1963
 group,'The  Kingsmen' release their single,'Louie,Louie' radio stations label it obscene
1992
 at the Barcelona Summer Olympic Games, USA's 'Dream Team' with NBA players, Michael Jordan,Larry Bird, Charles Barkley, , Magic Johnson,Patrick Ewing,Scottie Pippen win gold medal beating Croatia 117-85


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 8th Birthdays:
1879
 'Dr Bob' Smith- U.S physican co-founder of Alcoholics Annoymous
1922
 Rudi Gernrich- designer of 1st women's topless swimsuit,miniskirt
1926
 Richard Anderson- actor best known TV role 'Oscar Goldman' on 2 TV shows' The 6Million Dollar Man, spinoff,'The Bionic Woman
1935
 Donald P. Bellasario- TV producer TV shows' Quantum Leap,original Magnum,PI, Jag
1947
 Ken Dryden- retired Canadian hockey player, played goalie with Montreal Canadiens won 6 Stanley Cups
1981
 Roger Federer - Swiss tennis player, considered one of the best ever, has won 20 Grand Slam titles
Deaths:
1984
 Richard Deacon best known TV roles 'Mel Cooley' in sitcom The Dick Van Dyke Show, 'Fred Rutherford' in  sitcom 'Leave it to Beaver' 62
2005
 Barbara Bel Geddes- actress, best known TV role' Miss Ellie' Ewing on TV show'Dallas' 82
2017
 Glen Campbell- Grammy winning country/pop/ guitarist 'ByThe Time I Get to Phoenix, Witchita Lineman,Rhine stone Cowboy 81


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 9th

1965 Singapore Leaves Malaysia*
The Southeast Asian Island country joined the Malaysian Federation in 1963 as part of the Malaysia Agreement. In 1965, due to disagreements between leaders of the other members of the federation and Singaporean leaders and race tensions, the Malaysian parliament decided to expel Singapore from the Federation. The country reluctantly became independent on August 9 under the leadership of Prime Minister Lee Kuan Yew.
*
1945 An Atomic Bomb is dropped on the Japanese city of Nagasaki*
3 days after the United States dropped an atomic bomb on the Japanese city of Hiroshima, the city of Nagasaki was destroyed by a 21-kiloton atomic bomb nicknamed Fat Boy. About 40 to 80 thousand people were estimated killed during this American-led attack towards the end of the Second World War. A few days later on August 15, Japan surrendered to the Allies, effectively bringing the War to a close by September 1945.

*1942 Quit India Movement Begins in India*
The civil disobedience movement against the British colonists was spearheaded by Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi. Gandhi had called for peaceful protests in a speech a day earlier at the Gowalia Tank Maidan, Mumbai. In the speech, he made a call of “do or die” and asked his followers to adopt nonviolence when interacting with the British. The movement began with the British imprisoning the Congress Party leadership, including Gandhi. The British ruled India from 1858 when the British Crown took over control of the country from the British East India Company. India gained its independence on August 15, 1947.

*1930 Betty Boop Makes Her Debut*
The animated cartoon character made her first appearance in the cartoon, Dizzy Dishes. Thought to be modeled after singer Helen Kane, Betty was shown as a woman with an exaggerated body and a child-like face. Created by animator Max Fleischer, she is one of the most recognizable cartoon characters in the world.
*
1854 Henry David Thoreau Publishes Walden*
An American transcendentalist, Thoreau wrote the book in a span of just over two years while residing near Walden Pond, a lake in Concord Massachusetts. The book, which is also known as Walden; or, Life in the Woods is about his time living near the lake and is a reflection on living a life of simplicity and austerity.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 9th   *

1981 Li Jiawei
Singaporean table tennis player

1963 Whitney Houston
American singer, actress, producer, model

1947 Roy Hodgson
English football manager

1922 Philip Larkin
English poet

1896 Jean Piaget
Swiss psychologist
*
Deaths On This Day, August 9th *

2022
Olivia Newton-John 

2012 David Rakoff
Canadian/American author, actor

1996 Frank Whittle
English engineer, and inventor, developed the jet engine

1995 Jerry Garcia
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1975 Dmitri Shostakovich
Russian composer

1962 Hermann Hesse
German writer, Nobel Prize laureate


----------



## moviequeen1

1842
The Webster-Ashburton Treaty was signed by U.S. Sec of State Daniel Webster, Alexander Bay,British diplomat, 1st Baron Asburton. The treaty resolved border issues between U.S &Canada
1910
 a Chicago, Ill resident, Alva Fisher receives U.S. patent for electric washing machine
1930
 animated character' Betty Boop' debuts in Max Fleisher's cartoon 'Dizzy Dishes'
1945
 U.S. drops 2nd atomic bomb'Fat Man' on Nagasaki,Japan destroying part of the city
1974
 Pres Richard Nixon resigns over his involvement/coverup of 'Watergate Scandal' his vice pres,Gerald Ford is sworn in to take his place, as 38th U.S. Pres
2016
 Indian human rights campaigner, Irom Sharmala ends the longest hunger strike after 16 yrs.The 1st thing he tastes is honey


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 9th Birthdays:
1899
 P.L Travers- British writer' Mary Poppins"
1927
 Robert Shaw- actor' Jaws, The Sting, The Deep,Black Sunday
1938
 Rod Laver- retired Australian tennis player who won Grand Slam titles{Australian,French,Wimbledon, U.S.OPen} in 1962,1969
1950
 Chris Haney- Canadian journalist, co -creator of board game' Trival Pursuit'
Deaths:
1962
Herman Hesse- German/Swiss novelist 'Steppenwolf' 85
1969
 Sharon Tate- actress 'Valley of the Dolls' murdered by Manson 'gang' 26
1995
 Jerry Garcia- rock singer/songwriter with group 'Grateful Dead' 53{heart attack}
1996
 James McLamore- U.S. businessman, 1st CEO of 'Burger King restaurant chain,created 'The Whopper' 70
2008
 Bernie Mac- comedian/actor' The Bernie Mac Show, Ocean's Eleven 50


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 10th

2003 The First Person to Get Married While in Space*
Russian cosmonaut Yuri Malenchenko was on the International Space Station when he married Ekaterina Dmitrieva, who was located in Texas at the time of the wedding. The wedding took place through a NASA satellite hookup.
*
2001 An attack on a train during the Angolan Civil War kills about 250 people*
Rebels from the National Union for the Total Independence of Angola (UNITA) in Angola derailed a train using an anti-tank mine and opened fire on the passengers.
*
1990 Magellan Space Probe is Inserted in Orbit Around Venus*
The first spacecraft to be launched by a space shuttle, Magellan was a robotic space probe that spent 8 months gathering data about the surface of the planet also known as Earth's twin. The probe was launched from Kennedy Space Center, Florida on May 4, 1989, when Space Shuttle Atlantis took it to low Earth orbit and released it.
*
1944 Battle of Narva ends*
The 8-day-long battle was fought between the German Army and the Soviet Leningrad Front for the control of the Narva Isthmus in Estonia during the Second World War. The battle ended with a decisive German victory

*1675 The foundation stone for the Royal Observatory, Greenwich is laid*
Commissioned by King Charles II of England, the Royal Observatory started operating in 1676 under the supervision of John Flamsteed, the first British Astronomer Royal. The observatory is famous around the world because its location marks the Prime Meridian passes through it.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, August 10th   *

1980 Wade Barrett
English wrestler

1973 Lisa Raymond
American tennis player

1971 Roy Keane
Irish footballer

1960 Antonio Banderas
Spanish actor

1874 Herbert Hoover
American politician, 31st President of the United States

*Deaths On This Day, August 10th *

2008 Isaac Hayes
American singer-songwriter, pianist, producer, actor

1980 Yahya Khan
Pakistan general, politician, 3rd President of Pakistan

1945 Robert H. Goddard
American physicist, inventor

1932 Rin Tin Tin
German/American acting dog

1896 Otto Lilienthal
German pilot, engineer


----------



## Bretrick

August 10, 1972 - Paul and Linda McCartney and their band Wings are arrested in Gothenburg, Sweden on drug possession charges when custom officials discover a package of hashish


----------



## Bretrick

August 10,1960 Los Angeles premiere of Alfred Hitchcock's "Psycho" starring Anthony Perkins and Janet Leigh


----------



## Bretrick

August 10, 1990 - Nasa's Magellan space craft arrives at Venus and begins mapping the planet.


----------



## Bretrick

August 10, 2003, The highest temperature ever recorded in the UK, 38.5°C (101.3°F) in Kent . It is the first time the UK has recorded a temperature over 100 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 10th
1793
 Louvre Museum opens to the public in Paris,France. It was commissioned by King Francis 1 a renowned art collector.Today its one of the world's largest/finest art collections and artifacts
1945
 Japan announced it would surrender to the Allies provided Emperor Hirohito's status stays the same
1950
movie' Sunset Boulevard' a black comedy film noir directed by Billy Wilder is released. The story is about a fading silent screen star,'Norma Desmond'{Gloria Swanson} who is living in the past with her butler[Erich von Stroheim} has a struggling, screenwriter boyfriend'Joe Gilles'{William Holden} The movie was nominated for 11 Oscars won 3 screenplay,art/set direction
2015 
Google announces its reconstructure known as' Alphabet',a holding company which includes Google, Youtube,Android,Chrome as subsdiaries


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 10th Birthdays:
1814
 Henri Nestle- German/Swiss industralist who founded Nestle
1898
 Jack Haley- U.S. vaudville actor/singer/dancer,best known movie role 'Tin Man' in 'Wizard of Oz'
1913
 Noah Berry Jr- actor best known TV role' Rocky' played James Garner's dad in NBC show'Rockford Files'
1943
 Jimmy Griffin- singer/ songwriter with group 'Bread' wrote Oscar winning song' For All We KNow'
1947
 Ian Anderson- Scottish rock singer/ flute player with band'Jethro Tull" 'Aqua Lung,Bungle in the Jungle'
1960
 Antonio Bandaras- Spanish actor, Zorro, Evita, Philadelphia- played Tom Hanks' boyfriend
Deaths:
1945
 Robert Goddard U.S. rocket pioneer, invented &built 1st liquid fueled rocket 62{cancer}
2008
 Isaac Hayes singer/songwriter'Shaft' 65
2013
 Eydie Gorme- singer' "Blame it on The Bossa Nova' 84, wife of singer, Steve Lawrence


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 11th

1999 Last Total Solar Eclipse of the Millennium*
The eclipse was visible from Europe, most of Asia and Africa, and in parts of North America. Because of its path through heavily populated parts of the world, the solar eclipse is thought to be one of the most viewed eclipses in recorded history.

*1992 Mall of America Opens its Doors to Shoppers*
Located in Bloomington, Minnesota, the mall is the largest shopping Mall in the United States. Spanning 4,870,000 sq ft, it has an indoor theme park and attracts about 40 million visitors each year.
*
1962 The Soviet Space Agency Launches Vostok 3*
The spacecraft was piloted by Andriyan Nikolayev, the first cosmonaut to have orbited the Earth 64 times in 4 days.

*1960 Chad gains its independence from the French*
The Central African country came under French rule in 1900 after the Battle of Kousséri. Francois Tombalbay became independent Chad's first president.

*1948 The first Olympic Games after the 1938 Berlin Olympics open in London*
The next two games after Berlin, scheduled to be held in Tokyo and Helsinki were canceled due to the Second World War. The first Olympics to be broadcast on television, the London Olympics was popularly known at the time as the Austerity Games. This was because of the cutbacks the host nation had to do due to the post-war economy.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, August 11th   *

1978 Jermain Taylor
American boxer

1953 Hulk Hogan
American wrestler, actor

1950 Steve Wozniak
American computer scientist, and programmer, co-founded Apple Inc.

1943 Pervez Musharraf
Pakistani general, politician, 10th President of Pakistan

1897 Enid Blyton
English author

*Deaths On This Day, August 11th *

1984 Alfred A. Knopf, Sr.
American publisher founded Alfred A. Knopf Inc.

1956 Jackson Pollock
American painter

1919 Andrew Carnegie
Scottish/American businessman founded the Carnegie Steel Company

1908 Khudiram Bose
Indian activist

1890 John Henry Newman
English cardinal


----------



## rgp

Tish said:


> *On This Day In History, August 9th
> 
> 1965 Singapore Leaves Malaysia*
> The Southeast Asian Island country joined the Malaysian Federation in 1963 as part of the Malaysia Agreement. In 1965, due to disagreements between leaders of the other members of the federation and Singaporean leaders and race tensions, the Malaysian parliament decided to expel Singapore from the Federation. The country reluctantly became independent on August 9 under the leadership of Prime Minister Lee Kuan Yew.
> 
> *1945 An Atomic Bomb is dropped on the Japanese city of Nagasaki*
> 3 days after the United States dropped an atomic bomb on the Japanese city of Hiroshima, the city of Nagasaki was destroyed by a 21-kiloton atomic bomb nicknamed Fat Boy. About 40 to 80 thousand people were estimated killed during this American-led attack towards the end of the Second World War. A few days later on August 15, Japan surrendered to the Allies, effectively bringing the War to a close by September 1945.
> 
> *1942 Quit India Movement Begins in India*
> The civil disobedience movement against the British colonists was spearheaded by Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi. Gandhi had called for peaceful protests in a speech a day earlier at the Gowalia Tank Maidan, Mumbai. In the speech, he made a call of “do or die” and asked his followers to adopt nonviolence when interacting with the British. The movement began with the British imprisoning the Congress Party leadership, including Gandhi. The British ruled India from 1858 when the British Crown took over control of the country from the British East India Company. India gained its independence on August 15, 1947.
> 
> *1930 Betty Boop Makes Her Debut*
> The animated cartoon character made her first appearance in the cartoon, Dizzy Dishes. Thought to be modeled after singer Helen Kane, Betty was shown as a woman with an exaggerated body and a child-like face. Created by animator Max Fleischer, she is one of the most recognizable cartoon characters in the world.
> 
> *1854 Henry David Thoreau Publishes Walden*
> An American transcendentalist, Thoreau wrote the book in a span of just over two years while residing near Walden Pond, a lake in Concord Massachusetts. The book, which is also known as Walden; or, Life in the Woods is about his time living near the lake and is a reflection on living a life of simplicity and austerity.



  Not to be pickey but ...... Fat _Man_ was the name of the Nagasaki bomb , and Japan did not surrender until _*September 2nd*_ . When they signed the surrender agreement on board the USS Missouri.


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 11th:
1866
 world's 1st roller skating rink opens in Newport,Rhode Island
1934
 U.S. gov't sends 'most dangerous criminals' to new high security federal  prison at Alcatraz Island in San Francisco Bay, 2 well known criminals  spent time there ,Al Capone, 'Machine Gun' Kelly.Over the yrs prisoners tried to escape,in 1962 3 successfully did,Frank Morris, brothers John&Clarence Anglin,bodies were never found
1973
 movie' American Graffiti' directed by George Lucas is released  a 'coming of age' movie set in '62 after seniors graduate from high school. The movie boosted careers of some of the cast members : Richard Dreyfuss, Ron Howard, Cindy Williams Harrison Ford ,Mackenzie Phillips
2003
 NATO takes over command of peace keeping force in Afghanistan. Its 1st major operation outside of Europe in its 54 yr history


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 11th Birthdays:
1902
 LLoyd Nolan actor- "A Tree Grows in Brooklyn,Street with No Name, Peyton PLace
1920
 Mike Douglas- singer/TV talk show host' Mike Douglas Show, was a singer with the Kay Keyser big band He had a hit in the 60's with 'The Man In MY Little Girl's Life'
1949
 Ian Charleson- Scottish actor, Ghandi, Chariots of Fire
1950
 Steve Wozniak- U.S. pioneer in the '70's personal computer revolution ,co-founder of Apple Computer
1983
 Chris Hemsworth- Australian actor 'Thor, Avengers'
Deaths:
1919
 Andrew Carneige- U.S industralist/ steel tycoon 83
1937
 Edith Wharton- novelist ' House of Mirth' 75
2003
 Herb Brooks-  head coach of 'Miracle on Ice' Olympic hockey team 66{car accident, wasn't wearing his seatbelt}
2014
 Robin Williams actor/ comedian, best known TV role' Mork' in ABC sitcom 'Mork &Mindy' co starred with Pam Dawber,movies 'Mrs, Doubtfire, Good Morning Vietnam, Goodwill Hunting, Fisher King, Dead Poets Society,won best supp actor Oscar for his role in hunting 63{suicide}


----------



## Tish

rgp said:


> Not to be pickey but ...... Fat _Man_ was the name of the Nagasaki bomb , and Japan did not surrender until _*September 2nd*_ . When they signed the surrender agreement on board the USS Missouri.


Thank you for that.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 12th

1990 The largest dinosaur fossil is found*
American paleontologist Sue Hendrickson found the fossilized remains of a Tyrannosaurus rex in the state of South Dakota. Sue, as the dinosaur is now informally called after its discoverer, is thought to have been 14 feet tall when alive.

*1981 The IBM Personal Computer is stocked in stores for the first time*
Known as the IBM PC or the IBM 5150, the computer had no disk drives and sold for about $1500.
*
1976 About 3000 refugees are killed during a massacre at a Palestinian refugee camp*
The UN-run Tel al-Zaatar Palestinian refugee camp on the outskirts of Beirut, Lebanon had been sieged by members of a right-wing extremist group called the Phalange during the Lebanese civil war.
*
1883 The last quagga dies in captivity at the Natura Artis Magistra zoo in Amsterdam*
A native of South Africa, quaggas were a kind of zebra that had stripes only in the front part of their bodies. They were driven into extinction through human activity and excessive hunting for their skin and meat.

*1877 Mars' moon Deimos is discovered by American astronomer Asaph Hall*
The discovery took place at the United States Naval Observatory in Washington, D.C. Deimos is one of two natural satellites of Mars. The other moon, Phobos was also discovered by Hall and is the bigger satellite of the two. Phobos is also closer to Mars than Deimos is.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, August 12th *

1990 Mario Balotelli
Italian footballer

1983 Klaas-Jan Huntelaar
Dutch footballer

1949 Mark Knopfler
English singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer, composer

1930 George Soros
Hungarian/American businessman, financier, philanthropist

1924 Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq
Pakistani politician, 6th President of Pakistan
*
Deaths On This Day, August 12th *

1992 John Cage
American composer

1982 Henry Fonda
American actor, singer, producer

1964 Ian Fleming
English journalist, author

1900 Wilhelm Steinitz
Austrian/American chess player

1827 William Blake
English poet, painter


----------



## moviequeen1

1492
 Christopher Columbus arrives in the Canary Island, his 1st voyage to the New World
1851
 Isaac Singer patents the sewing machine
1927
 silent movie Wings' directed by William Wellman is released. The story is set in WWI stars Clara Bow, Charles Rogers, Richard Arlen, Gary Cooper in small role which started his career. It was the 1st silent movie to win Best Picture, the 2nd was in 2011'The Artist"
1950
 The 1st international football game featured NFL's NY Giants vs CFL's Ottawa Roughriders at Ottawa's Landsdowne Stadium. Giants won 20-6
1972
 last  U.S. combat troops leave Vietnam
1992
 Canada, Mexico,U.S announce completion of negotations for NAFTA{North American Free Trade Agreements}


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 12th Birthdays:
1859
 Katherine Lee Bates- author'America The Beautiful"
1910
 Jane Wyatt- actress best known TV role' Margaret Anderson' in sitcom 'Father Knows Best' 54-'63
1931
 William Goldman- film screenwriter'Butch Cassidy &The Sundance Kid,Harper, All The President's Men,The Princess Bride,Absolute Power
1949
 Mark Knofler- British singer/songwriter with group 'Dire Straits' Walk of Life,Sultans of Swing'/ movie composer Princess Bride, Local Heroes'
1963
 Sir Mix Alot- U.S. rapper'Baby Got Back'
1978
 Hayley Wickenheiser- Canadian women's ice hockey forward,team won gold medal at '88 Winter Olympics
Deaths:
1827
 William Blake- English poet 69
1982
 Henry Fonda- actor Mister Roberts, 12 Angry men,On Golden Pond, The Grapes of Wrath,Spencer's Mountain, won his only Oscar Best Actor  On Golden Pond 77{heart failure}
2014
 Lauren Bacall- actress Dark Passage, Key Largo, The Big Sleep, To Have&Have Not, on Broadway won 2 Tony awards in musicals 'Applause' 70,Woman of the Year'81 89{stroke} widow of actor Humphrey Bogart


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 13th

1997 South Park Makes its Debut on Comedy Central*
The popular American animated series is created by Trey Parker and Matt Stone, and it follows the lives and adventures of 4 boys – Eric Cartman, Kenny McCormick, Kyle Broflovski, and Stan Marsh – in a fictional town called South Park, Colorado. While being popular, the show has attracted widespread criticism for profane language and for addressing controversial subjects.
*
1961 Construction of Berlin Wall starts*
The construction of the Berlin Wall, a wall that divided West Berlin from East Berlin started. It was built by the German Democratic Republic or East Germany.
*
1960 First Two-Way Telephonic Conversation With a Satellite*
The conversation was made possible due to NASA’s Echo 1, a balloon satellite. It was launched into space on August 12. The satellite worked as a reflector – signals sent to it were reflected back to the Earth.

*1960 Central African Republic Gains its Independence From France.*
The landlocked African Country came under French rule in the late 19th century. On this day, Barthélemy Boganda, a nationalist politician declared the creation of an independent Central African Republic and became the first Prime Minister of the country.

*1918 First Woman enlists in the United States Marines*
After joining the Marine corps, Opha May Johnson was assigned desk duty at the Marine Corps headquarters in Arlington, Virginia.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 13th   *

1983 Sebastian Stan
Romanian/American actor

1970 Alan Shearer
English footballer

1926 Fidel Castro
Cuban lawyer, politician, 15th President of Cuba

1899 Alfred Hitchcock
English director, producer

1818 Lucy Stone
American activist
*
Deaths On This Day, August 13th *

2009 Les Paul
American guitarist, and songwriter, co-designed the Gibson Guitar

2004 Julia Child
American chef, author

1995 Mickey Mantle
American baseball player

1946 H. G. Wells
English author

1910 Florence Nightingale
Italian/English nurse


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> *1990 The largest dinosaur fossil is found*
> American paleontologist Sue Hendrickson found the fossilized remains of a Tyrannosaurus rex in the state of South Dakota. Sue, as the dinosaur is now informally called after its discoverer, is thought to have been 14 feet tall when alive.


T Rex was an impressive animal, but no where near the largest.  
Top 10 World’s Largest Dinosaurs Ever​The story of Sue Hendrickson and finding the T Rex is interesting.


----------



## Pam

13th August

1704 French and Bavarian forces were routed by a combined British, German and Dutch army at the Battle of Blenheim, in Bavaria . The victors lost 6,000 soldiers compared with 21,000 French and Bavarian troops. Blenheim has gone down in history as one of the turning points of the War of the Spanish Succession.

1814 The Cape of Good Hope Province became a British colony when it was given over to the British by the Dutch for £6 million.

1908 The tenor Enrico Caruso was fond of posing in his many motor cars but never learned to drive. On 13th August 1908, in London, his wife Ada Giachetti eloped with their chauffeur. 

1913 The first production in the UK of stainless steel by Sheffield born Harry Brearley. Brearley's life had humble beginnings. He was the son of a steel melter and left school at the age of twelve to enter his first employment as a labourer in one of the city's steelworks.

1964 The last hangings in Britain took place when two men,Gwynne Evans and Peter Allen, were hanged for the murder of John Alan West, a laundry van driver from Seaton, Cumbria. Evans was hanged at Manchester's Strangeways Prison at 8:00 a.m. and at exactly the same time, Peter Allen was hanged at Liverpool's Walton Prison.


----------



## moviequeen1

1642
Dutch astromer, Christiaan Huygens discovers Mar's southern polar cap
1852
 steamer'Atlantic' which was crossing Lake Erie from Buffalo,NY to Detroit,MI collides with a fishing boat/sinks with 250 people on board
1956
 Elvis Presely's single' Don't Be Cruel' is released, stays #1 on the music charts for 11 weeks
1961
in East Germany construction begins of the Berlin Wall
1967
 movie' Bonnie&Clyde' directed by Arthur Penn is released,story of 1930's bank robbers Bonnie Parker{Faye Dunaway} Clyde Barrow{Warren Beatty} others cast members, Gene Hackman, Estelle Parsons, Michael J.Pollard,Gene Wilder{his 1st movie} won 2 Oscars, Parsons -best supp actress, cinematography
1996
 Microsoft releases Internet Explorer 3.0
2015
 U.S. govt returns to France Picasso's La Coiffeuse which was stolen in 2001 from Paris National Museum of Modern Art


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 13th Birthdays:
1860
Annie Oakley -U.S. sharpshooter who appeared in Buffalo Bill's Wild West Show
1899
Alfred Hitchcock- British film director'The Birds, North By Northwest, Psycho, Rear Window, Vertigo. He received an Honorary Oscar in 1968 for his life time acheivement
1951
 Dan Fogelberg- singer/songwriter 'Same Old Lang Syne,Leader of the Band
1959
 Danny Bonaduce- actor/radio personality, best known TV role' Danny' on sitcom'The Partridge Family'
Deaths:
1910 
Florence Nightingale- British pioneering nurse during Crimean War 90
1946
 H.G. Wells- British author' War of the Worlds, Time Machine 79
1995
 Mickey Mantle- MLB Hall of Fame Outfielder with NYYankees 63{cancer}
2004
 Julia Child- author/chef/TV host' The French Chef 91


----------



## Tish

@Alligatorob Thank you so much for that.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 14th 

2010 The First Youth Olympics Begins*
The Olympic-style games meet was organized by the International Olympic Committee and was held in Singapore. Like the games, the Youth Olympics are held every 4 years and have both summer and winter versions. The first Winter Youth Olympics were held in Innsbruck, Austria in January 2012. Only athletes aged 14 to 18 years are allowed to compete in these games.
*
1971 Stanford prison experiments begin*
The controversial Stanford prison experiments to study the effects of authority in a prison setting began. The experiment had to be shut down by the 6th day because of the adverse effect on the subjects.
*
1947 Pakistan becomes Independent from British rule*
The South Asian country was part of the British India Empire, until August 14, 1947, when the region held by the British was partitioned into India and Pakistan. The new country became a part of the Commonwealth and appointed Liaquat Ali Khan as its first Prime Minister.
*
1935 Social Security Act is Signed into Law in the United States*
The act, which was signed by President Franklin D. Roosevelt, provided benefits to the unemployed, retirees, and the disabled.
*
1904 Battle of Ulsan begins*
Also known as the Battle of the Japanese Sea, the conflict took place between Russia and Japan during the Russo-Japanese War.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 14th *

1987 Tim Tebow
American football player

1983 Mila Kunis
Ukrainian/American actress

1960 Sarah Brightman
English soprano, songwriter, actress

1959 Magic Johnson
American basketball player

1945 Steve Martin
American actor, singer, writer, producer
*
Deaths On This Day, August 14th *

1956 Bertolt Brecht
German author

1951 William Randolph Hearst
American publisher, and politician, founded the Hearst Corporation

1941 Maximilian Kolbe
Polish martyr, saint

1938 Hugh Trumble
Australian cricketer, accountant

1909 William Stanley
English inventor, engineer


----------



## moviequeen1

1880
Cologne Cathedral which began construction in 1248 is finally completed. Its the largest Gothic Cathederal in Northern Europe
1937
 The Appalachian Trail is formally completed,its 2,000 miles going thru 14 states. It starts in Maine and ends in Georgia. The hikers who are experienced can complete it in 5-7 months depending on the weather
1965
 Sonny&Cher's single' I Got You Babe' written by Sonny Bono hits #1 on music charts. It stayed there for 3 weeks, sold a million copies
1997
Oklahoma City bomber/ terriorist, Timothy McVeigh is sentenced to death
2015
Patrick Hardson,a Mississippi fire fighter who was injured in a house fire had extensive facial reconstruction at a NYC hosptial. He lost his eyelids,ears, lips,most of his nose.The operation took 12 hrs


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 14th Birthdays:
1851
 Doc Holliday- gambler/ gunfighter in American Old West{Gunfight at the O.K. Corral}
1928
 Lina Wertmiller- Italian screenwriter/director, became the 1st female director to be nominated for an Oscar the movie Seven Beauties
1945
 Steve Martin -comedian/actor/banjo player 'The Jerk, The Three Amigos, Parenthood, Father of the Bride,Roxanne. In the 80's had a hit single'King Tut'
1953
 James Horner- film composer 'Alien,Deep Impact, Cocoon,Field of Dreams, Titantic,Avatar won 2 Oscars for Titantic orginal score, co writer with Will Jennings  orginal song'My Heart Will Go On'
Deaths:
1951
 William Randolph Hearst- U.S. publisher 'San Francisco Examiner' 88
1972
 Oscar Levant- actor' An American in Paris,Dance of Life 65
1992
John Sirica- U.S federal judge who presided at the  'Watergate' hearings 88
1999
 'Pee Wee' Reese MLB shortstop with the Brooklyn/Los Angeles Dodgers 1940-1958 81
2012
 Ron Paillio- actor best known TV role 'Arnold Horshack' on sitcom 'Welcome Back Kotter' 63{heart attack}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 15th

2015 North Korea Introduces Pyongyang Time*
The East Asian country introduced the time change to commemorate the 70th anniversary of the end of the Japanese occupation of Korea. Before the change, North Korea was UTC+09:00. Since this day, the time in the country is UTC+08:30.
*
1973 US involvement in Vietnam ends*
The Case–Church Amendment passed by the US Congress set August 15 as the deadline for the end of the US military involvement in Vietnam, Laos, and Cambodia. Because of this, the US ended all military offensives in Vietnam on this day.
*
1969 The Woodstock Music & Art Fair opens its doors to participants and spectators*
The iconic music festival, popularly known as Woodstock was held in Bethel, New York at the 600-acre farm of farmer Max B. Yasgur. Over 400,000 people attended the festival, which is often thought to be a key moment in the anti-establishment movement that was gaining popularity in the United States.
*
1960 Congo gains its Independence*
The Central African country came under French control in the late 19th century. In the early 20th century, the French consolidated their territories in Central Africa to create French Equatorial Africa, with Brazzaville as its capital. During the Second World War, when the Nazis occupied France, Brazzaville acted as the temporary capital of Free France. After violent protests and riots, the country became independent with Fulbert Youlou as its first President.
*
1947 India Becomes Independent From British Rule*
British control of the South Asian country began in the mid-1800s with the East India Company. The company initially established itself in the subcontinent for trading purposes, and then slowly took control over the princely states that separately ruled the country. A violent rebellion in 1857 prompted the British Crown to take over the direct rule of India. The time between then and independence in 1945 was marked by violent and nonviolent movements targeted toward gaining independent rule. Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi was a key figure in the nonviolent civil disobedience movement against the British. Independence came with the country being partitioned into India and Pakistan. Jawaharlal Nehru became the first Prime Minister of India, while Liaquat Ali Khan became the first Prime Minister of Pakistan.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 15th   *

1968 Debra Messing
American actress

1954 Stieg Larsson
Swedish writer

1912 Julia Child
American chef, author

1872 Sri Aurobindo
Indian philosopher

1769 Napoleon
Corsican/French military officer, political leader

*Deaths On This Day, August 15th *

2011 Rick Rypien
Canadian ice hockey player

1975 Sheikh Mujibur Rahman
Bangladeshi politician, 1st President of Bangladesh

1935 Will Rogers
American actor

1907 Joseph Joachim
Austrian violinist

1118 Alexios I Komnenos
Byzantine Emperor


----------



## moviequeen1

1843
 Tivoli Gardens amusement park opens in Copenhagen,world's 2nd oldest
1911
 Proctor&Gamble unveil Crisco shortening
1939
 movie' Wizard of Oz' directed by Victor Fleming is released, based on book by L.Frank Baum. The cast Judy Garland"Dorothy', Ray Bolger'Scarecrow', Jack Haley"Tin Man', Bert Lahr'Cowardly Lion", Billie Burke'Glinda- good witch',Margaret Hamilton' wicked witch' songs by Harold Arlen&Yip Harburg. The movie won 2  Oscars,  song' Over the Rainbow', film scoring by Herbert Stothart
1965
 The Beatles played to the largest crowd of 55,000 at Shea Stadium in NYC. In attendance were the future wives of Paul McCartney{Linda Eastman}, Ringo Starr{Barbara Bach}
1991
 750,000 people attended a free Paul Simon concert in Central Park in NYC
2017 
scientists gentic study of the apple reveal its orgin was  in Kazakhstan


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 15th Birthdays:
1771
 Walter Scott- Scottish historical novelist/poet'The Lady of the Lake, Rob Roy
1904
 Bil Baird- U.S. puppeteer 'Kukla, Fran &Ollie', 'The Muppet Show'
1948
 Tom Johnston- guitarist/vocalist with group 'The Doobie Brothers' '70-'77 Listen to the Music, China Grove
1972
 Ben Affleck- actor/director/screenwriter "Pearl Harbor, Gone Girl, Good Will Hunting, Argo, The Tender Bar,The Town,has 2 Oscars co wrote best original screenplay with Matt Damon' Good Will Hunting', producer of Best Picture 'Argo' he also directed it
Deaths:
 1935
 Will Rogers- humorist 55 {plane crash}
2015
 Julian Bond- U. S. civil rights leader 75


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 16th

1987 First Day of Harmonic Convergence*
The largest worldwide meditation event lasted for 2 days and was organized by new-age author José Argüelles. The dates for the event were chosen because of their astrological significance – on these days the Sun, the Moon, and 6 of the planets were aligned in a triangular position as seen from the Earth.

*1960 Cyprus Attains Freedom From the British*
The Mediterranean island country first came under British control in the early 20th century as a strategic British outpost. In 1925, it was formally added to the British Empire. the London and Zurich Agreements signed in February 1959 gave independence to Cyprus and set up a system of governance based on ethnicity.
*
1954 First Issue of Sports Illustrated Hits the Newsstands*
The sports magazine which is famous for its annual swimsuit issue was not profitable for the first few years of its existence. The boost in spectator sports eventually helped it become successful.
*
1898 Patent for Loop-the-Loop Roller Coaster is Awarded*
The United States patent office awarded the patent for the loop-the-loop roller coaster to American inventor Edwin Prescott. First installed in Coney Island, New York, the roller coaster was able to carry only 4 people at a time.
*
1858 The First Transatlantic Telegraph Message is sent*
The message sent by Britain’s Queen Victoria to American President James Buchanan, read ‘Europe and America are united by telegraphic communication. Glory to God in the highest, on earth peace, goodwill to men.’ The cable, which cut down the time of communication between the two continents was successful only for a few months. Technical difficulties led to the cable being closed in October of 1858.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 16th   *

1991 G.E.M.
Hong Kong singer-songwriter, actress

1958 Madonna
American singer-songwriter, actress, producer, director

1954 James Cameron
Canadian film director, screenwriter, producer

1913 Menachem Begin
Israeli politician, 6th Prime Minister of Israel, Nobel Prize laureate

1815 John Bosco
Italian priest, educator

*Deaths On This Day, August 16th *

2003 Idi Amin
Ugandan dictator

2002 Abu Nidal
Palestinian militant leader

1977 Elvis Presley
American singer, guitarist, actor

1959 William Halsey, Jr.
American Admiral

1938 Robert Johnson
American singer-songwriter, guitarist


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> 2015
> Julian Bond- U. S. civil rights leader 75


Heard him speak live once.  A very articulate guy with quite a reasonable message.

Got to see Eldridge Cleaver speak as well, that same year, what a nutcase.  A real contrast.


----------



## Pam

16th August

1743 The earliest prize-ring code of boxing rules was formulated in England by the champion fighter Jack Broughton.

1819 The Peterloo massacre took place at St Peter's Field, Manchester when militia, with sabres drawn, charged on a crowd of 60,000–80,000 gathered to hear discussion on the reform of parliamentary representation. 15 people were killed and 650 injured.

1930 The first British Empire Games (now the Commonwealth Games) were held at Hamilton, Ontario, Canada.

2004 Flash floods devastated the north Cornwall coastal village of Boscastle after the area's average August rainfall fell in just two hours.


----------



## moviequeen1

1896
 gold 1st discovered in Klondike found at Bonanza Creek in Yukon,Canada by George Carmack
1954
 The 1st issue of Sports Illustrated debuts,on cover was Eddie Matthews, future MLB Hall of Fame third baseman for the Milwaukee Brewers
1962
 Ringo Starr replaces original Beatles drummer, Pete Best. The reason Pete was good in live concerts but not in studio recordings.Their 1st  concert with Ringo happened 2 days later
1975
 Peter Gabriel announces he's leaving rock band, Genesis for a solo career
2018
 the world's 1st floating dairy farm opens at Merwehaven Harbour in Rotterdam,Netherlands. 40 cows are milked by robots


----------



## moviequeen1

August 16th Birthdays:
1862
 Amos Alonzo Stagg-U.S football pioneer
1931
Forrest E. Mars, Jr- candy manufacturer"Mars Candy"
1953
 'JT' Taylor R&B singer with band' Kool&The Gang' Ladies Night,Celebration, Joanna
1954
 James Cameron- Canadian film director, Titantic, The Terminator, Aviatar He wrote/directed Titantic won Oscar for directing,film editing
1960
 Timothy Hutton -actor 'Ordinary People,,The Falcon&TheSnowman,Taps,The Generals' Daughter won Oscar best supp actor Ordinary People' when he was  20
Deaths:
1940
 Henri Degrange- French cyclist, founder of Tour de France bicycle race 75
1949
 Margaret Mitchell -author' Gone With the Wind' 48
1989
 Amanda Blake- actress, best known TV role' Miss Kitty' on CBS long running Western'Gunsmoke' 60
2012
 William Windom- actor 'To kill a Mockingbird,Uncle Buck, Planes, Trains&Automobiles. His best known TV roles'  cartoonist John Monroe' TV show' My World&Welcome To It' '69-'72 loosely based on James Thurber,semi regular role 'Dr Seth Hazlett' on 'Murder She Wrote' '84-'96 88{heart failure}
2019
 Peter Fonda- actor 'Easy Rider, Ulee's Gold, 79


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 17th

2008 Michael Phelps Earns his 8th Gold Medal in the 2008 Olympics*
The American champion swimmer won the medal in the 4×100-meter medley relay race at the 2008 Beijing Summer Olympics. With this medal, he broke the record for the most gold medals won by a person in a single Olympic game, a record previously held by American swimmer Mark Spitz.
*
1978 Ben Abruzzo, Maxie Anderson, and Larry Newman become the first people to complete the world's First Transatlantic Balloon Flight*
The feat was accomplished in a balloon called the Double Eagle II. It took Abruzzo, Anderson, and Newman 6 days to fly from Presque Isle, Maine to a barley field near Paris.
*
1970 Venera 7 launched by the Soviet Union*
Launched from Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan Venera 7 became the first spacecraft to land on another planet, Venus, and send data back to Earth. It entered Venus’ atmosphere in December 1970.
*
1960 Gabon gained independence from the French*
France had occupied Gabon since the latter part of the 1800s. In 1910, the Equatorial country was added to French Equatorial Africa, a federation of France's Central African colonies. From 1934 to 1958, French Equatorial Africa was considered by France as a unified colony.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 17th   *

1960 Sean Penn
American actor, director

1949 Norm Coleman
American politician

1943 Robert De Niro
American actor

1911 Mikhail Botvinnik
Russian chess player

1786 Davy Crockett
American soldier, politician

*Deaths On This Day, August 17th *

1988 Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq
Pakistani politician, 6th President of Pakistan

1935 Charlotte Perkins Gilman
American sociologist, novelist

1880 Ole Bull
Norwegian violinist, composer

1850 José de San Martín
Argentinian general, politician, 1st President of Peru

1786 Frederick the Great
Prussian king


----------



## moviequeen1

1891
 Charles F. Kettering,co founder of Dayton Engineering Labratories in Dayton Ohio received 1st patent for 'self starter device' for automobiles
1903
 Joseph Pulitzer donates $1 mil to Columbia Univ in NYC, begins the Pulitizer Prizes. There are 22 catagories inc fiction/nonfiction/ music,photography,drama ,music Each winner receives $15,000 cash award, and certificate
1957
 Philadelphia baseball player, Richie Ashburn fouls&hits a fan, Alice Roth twice in the same game. The 1st time her nose is broken, 2nd while she's on the stretcher
1969
 Woodstock Music Festival closes with Jimi Hendrix/Band of Gypsys as final act. Other performers were Joe Cocker, Sha, Na,Na Crosby,Stills,Nash&Young, The Band
2015
 discovery of a 7,000 yr old mass grave in Central Germany,26 bodies were found bearing evidence of violent conflict


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 17th Birthdays:
1786
 Davy Crockett- American frontiersman/adventurer
1920
 Maureen O'Hara- Irish actress 'How Green Was My Valley, The Quiet Man, Spencer's Mountain, won an Honorary Oscar in 2014
1943
 Robert deNiro- actor' Bang the Drum Slowly Raging Bull,Godfather 2,Goodfellas, Taxi Driver,Cape Fear, Meet the Parents. has 2 Oscars, Best Actor' Bull' supp actor 'Godfather'
1969
 Donnie Wallberg - pop singer with group New Kids on The Block/actor co stars in CBS drama'Blue Bloods'
1970
 Jim Courier- retired tennis player won 4 Grand Slam titles/ TV tennis commentator
Deaths:
1940
 Billy Fiske- U.S.pilot,1st serviceman to be killed in action in WWII 29
1979
 Vivan Vance- actress best known TV role' Ethel Mertz' in CBS sitcom 'I Love Lucy' 70
1983
 Ira Gershwin- lyricist 'Embraceable You,I Got Rhythm,They Can't Take that Away From Me' 86
2016
 Arthur Hiller- Canadian film director 'Love Story, Americanization of Emily, PLaza Suite, Silver Streak 92


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 18th

2005 Indonesia suffers a Massive Power Outage*
Thought to be one of the biggest power outages in recent history, the Java-Bali outage affected about 100 million people. Electricity was restored to most areas within 6 hours.

*1958 Lolita is First Published in the US*
The highly controversial novel written by Russian-American novelist Vladimir Nabakov detailed an adult man’s obsession over 12-year-old Dolores Haze, who he secretly calls Lolita.

*1920 The State of Tennessee Passes the 19th Amendment to the United States Constitution*
This action by the Tennessee legislature brought the number of states passing the 19th amendment to 36 and provided the necessary majority to ratify the amendment, which extended universal suffrage to women.
*
1877 Martian Moon Phobos is Discovered*
One of the two natural satellites of Mars, Phobos, was discovered by American astronomer Asaph Hall. Hall also discovered Deimos, the other Martian Moon. Named after the Greek God of fear, Phobos orbits only 3700 miles from the surface of Mars, making it the Moon to orbit closest to its planet in the Solar System. Because of this, Phobos completes an orbit around Mars in 7 hours and 39 minutes.

*1612 The Pendle witch trials begin*
11 people - 9 women and 2 men - are tried for practicing witchcraft in one of the UK's most well-documented and followed witch trials. The trial lasts for two days and 10 of the accused are found guilty and executed on August 20.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, August 18th   *

1983 Cameron White
Australian cricketer

1962 Felipe Calderón
Mexican politician, 56th President of Mexico

1933 Roman Polanski
French/Polish director, producer, writer, actor

1910 Herman Berlinski
Polish/American composer

1750 Antonio Salieri
Italian composer
*
Deaths On This Day, August 18th *

2009 Kim Dae-Jung
South Korean politician, 8th President of South Korea Nobel laureate

1990 B. F. Skinner
American psychologist, author

1945 Subhas Chandra Bose
Indian politician, activist

1850 Honoré de Balzac
French author, playwright

1227 Genghis Khan
Emperor


----------



## moviequeen1

1872
 a traveling salesman, Aaron Montgomery issues the 1st mail order catalogue. It  had 1 page with 162 items
1956
 Elvis Presley had 2 hit singles with one record  "A" side had'Hound Dog' which was #1 for 11wks, 'B'side had 'Dont' Be Cruel' which was # 2
1967
 Boston Red Sox player,Tony Congilaro was seriously injured when Angles pitcher,Jack Hamelin hit him.Tony's injuries inc fractured cheekbone, dislocated jaw, eye damage. He returned to playing a yr 1/2 later .This incident led to improvements in batting helmets
2017
civilan researchers led by Paul Allen rediscovered USS Indianapolis 18,000ft below Pacific surface,72 yrs after it was sunk by Japanese torpeodoes


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 18th Birthdays:
1908
Max Factor- CEO of Max Factor Cosmetics
1920
 Shelley Winters- actress 'A PLace in The Sun, A Patch of Blue, The Poseidon Adventure
1936
 Robert Redford-actor/director/ producer 'Butch Cassidy&Sundance Kid, The Sting, The Natural, The Way We Were, The Horse Whisper, All The President's Men.,Out of Africa He directed these movies;
'Ordinary People{won Oscar for best director}, The Horse Whisperer, A River Runs Through It
He won 2nd Oscar in 2002 for Lifetime Achievement, he's co-founder of Sundance Film Festival
1969
 Christian Slater- 'Robin Hood,Prince of Thieves,Heathers, Untamed Heart
Deaths:
1981
 Anita Loos- screenwriter/ novelist 'Gentleman Prefer Blondes' 88
2004
 Elmer Bernstein -film composer 'To Kill A Mockingbird,The Age of Innocence' Throughly Modern Millie 82
2018
 Kofi Annan- Ghanian diplomat, 7th Sec-General at United Nations '97-'06 80


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 19th

1991 Race riots break out in the Crown Heights area of New York City*
The violent race riots broke out between African-American and Orthodox Jewish residents of Crown Heights after 2 children were accidentally run down by the motorcade of Menachem Mendel Schneerson, a leader of the Orthodox Jews. This resulted in a 3-day long riot that ended in the death of 2 men and several injuries.
*
1978 A fire at the Rex Cinema in Abadan, Iran, kills over 400 people*
The incident which is considered to be a run-up to the Iranian Revolution occurred during the screening of The Deers, a film by Iranian director Masoud Kimiai. It is thought that 4 extremists locked the gates of the theater and set it on fire. Many people at the time believed that the fire was started by SAVAK, the Iranian intelligence agency.

*1964 World’s First Geostationary Satellite is Launched*
Syncom 3, a communications satellite was launched from Cape Canaveral in Florida. A geostationary satellite is a manmade object that follows the Earth’s rotation around its axis. Because of this, it looks like it is not moving in the sky for observers on Earth. Like all geostationary satellites, Syncom 3 was placed in orbit about 22,00 miles from Earth, above the Equator, and near the International Date Line. The 1964 Tokyo Olympics were broadcast to the United States with the help of this satellite.
*
1960 Sputnik 5 is launched by USSR*
The Soviet spacecraft carried two dogs, Strelka and Belka, who became the first living beings to survive in space.
*
1919 Afghanistan Gains Independence From the United Kingdom*
The Central Asian country came under British control in 1859, The country was considered to be a buffer for the British trade in opium and as a frontier to protect their interests in India. Despite trying several times to consolidate their rule over Afghanistan, the Afghan people remained hostile to British control and in 1919, King Amanullah declared Afghanistan to be independent of Britain’s protection. The declaration launched a war called the Third Anglo-Afghan War, which ended with the signing of the Rawalpindi Treaty on this day. The treaty granted Afghanistan independence from the British.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 19th   *

1946 Bill Clinton
American politician, 42nd President of the United States

1942 Fred Thompson
American politician, actor

1919 Malcolm Forbes
American publisher

1883 Coco Chanel
French fashion designer founded the Chanel Company

1871 Orville Wright
American aviation pioneer

*Deaths On This Day, August 19th *

1994 Linus Pauling
American chemist, activist, Nobel Prize laureate

1977 Groucho Marx
American comedian, actor

1936 Federico García Lorca
Spanish poet, playwright, director

1895 John Wesley Hardin
American outlaw, gunfighter

14 Augustus
Roman Emperor


----------



## Pam

19th August

1612 Three women from the Lancashire village of Samlesbury were put on trial, accused of practising witchcraft. It was one of the most famous witch trials in English history as all three - Jane Southworth, Jennet Bierley, and Ellen Bierley were acquitted. The charges against the women included child murder and cannibalism. 

1685 The beginning of the 'Bloody Assizes' in England with Judge Jeffreys regularly sentencing people to death.

1897 The London Electric Cab Company began operating the electric-powered taxi cabs in London's West End and the City. They had a range of up to 30 miles, and a top speed of 9 miles an hour. The cabs prove uneconomical and were withdrawn in 1900.

1953 The England cricket team, under captain Len Hutton, won The Ashes against Australia for the first time since the tour of 1932-1933.

1987 27 year old gunman Michael Ryan shot dead 16 people during a rampage through Hungerford, Berkshire. 14 people were wounded, and one of the dead was Ryan’s own mother. He proceeded to set fire to his mother’s house, and the worst civil massacre in modern British history ended when he shot himself.


----------



## moviequeen1

1909
 Indianapolis Motor Speedway where the annual Indy 500 race takes place opens in Speedway,Indiana
1919
 after 100 yrs of British control,Afghanistan declares independence
1960
 CIA pilot, Francis Gary Powers  convicted of spying in Russia is sentenced to 3yrs in prison and 7 yrs in hard labor. He served 17 months and was exchanged for Soviet-KGB spy, Rudolph Abel
1993
toy companies,Mattel&Fisher Price merge
2008
Lady Gaga's debut album'The Fame' is released contains hit singles'Poker Face,Just Dance'


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 19th Birthdays:
1871
 Orvill Wright- American aviator with his brother, Wilbur
1902
 Ogden Nash- U.S humor poet
1921
 Gene Roddenberry- creator of' StarTrek' TV shows
1930
 Frank Mc Court author of Pulitzer Prize book'Angela's Ashes'/teacher in NYC school system
1952
Jonathan Frakes- actor best known TV role'Commander Riker' in Star Trek,Next Generation'
1965
 Kyra Sedwick- actress best known TV role' Deputy Chief Brenda Lee Johnson' in TNT police drama'The Closer' 05-'12  married to actor,Kevin Bacon
Deaths:
1977
Alistair Sim-Scottish actor'Christmas Carol' 75
1987
 Hayden Rorke- actor best known TV role' Dr Bellows' in NBC sitcom'I Dream of Jeannie' '65-'70 76
2009
 Don Hewitt- TV news producer/director, creator of CBS news magazine' 60 minutes' 87
2012
 Tony Scott- British film director/producer'Top Gun,Revenge, Days of Thunder' 68{suicide}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 20th

1993 Oslo accords negotiations conclude*
The negotiations for the Oslo Accords were concluded at the Fafo Institute in Oslo. The agreement was between Israel and the Palestine Liberation Organization. The accords, which were eventually signed in Washington D.C. set up the Palestinian Authority and gave it governing powers over the Gaza Strip and the West Bank.

*1988 The Iran-Iraq War comes to an end after 7 years*
The deadly conventional war between the two Middle Eastern countries began when Iraq invaded Iran on September 22, 1980.
*
1975 Viking 1 is launched by NASA using a Titan launch vehicle*
It became the first space probe to successfully land on Mars.
*
1960 Senegal withdraws from the Mali Federation*
Senegal withdrew from the Mali Federation, a year after its establishment. Léopold Senghor became the first president of Senegal a month later.

*1940 Leon Trotsky is attacked in Mexico*
Russian revolutionary and founder of the Red Army, Leon Trotsky was attacked in his home by an undercover agent of the Peoples Commissariat for Internal Affairs or N.K.V.D. He died a day later due to the injuries sustained during the attack.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 20th   *

1944 Rajiv Gandhi
Indian politician, 6th Prime Minister of India

1941 Slobodan Milošević
Serbian politician, 3rd President of Serbia, Montenegro

1935 Ron Paul
American physician, author, politician

1923 Jim Reeves
American singer-songwriter

1890 H. P. Lovecraft
American writer

*Deaths On This Day, August 20th *

2012 Meles Zenawi
Ethiopian politician, Prime Minister of Ethiopia

1996 Rio Reiser
German singer-songwriter

1915 Paul Ehrlich
German physician, Nobel Prize laureate

1914 Pope Pius X

1643 Anne Hutchinson
English spiritual adviser


----------



## moviequeen1

1896
 dial telephone was patented
1920
The 1st U.S. commerical radio station  begins daily broadcast at WWJ in Detroit,MI
1998
 Supreme Court of Canada rules Quebec can't legally secede from Canada without Federal Govt approval
2019
 computer systems are hacked&held ransom in 22 small Texas towns by a ransomware group called'Revil' FBI is brought in to investigate


----------



## moviequeen1

August 20th Birthdays:
1918
Jacquline Susann- author' Valley of the Dolls'
1942
Isaac Hayes- singer. songwriter'Shaft'
1947
 James Pankow- trommbonist/arranger/ composer with group'Chicago 'Colour My World,Make Me Smile'
1974
 Amy Adams- actress Man of Steele, Trouble with the Curve,Arrival, Doubt,American Hustle
Deaths:
1912
 William Booth- English preacher, co founder of Salvation Army 83
2012
 Phyliss Diller- comedienne 95


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August st

1993 NASA loses communication with the Mars Observer almost a year after its launch*
The robotic space probe was tasked with exploring and studying the Red Planet.
*
1991 Latvia gains full independence from the Soviet Union*
Founded in 1918, the Republic of Latvia was fully incorporated as a Soviet republic after the Second World War. Independence for the Baltic state was achieved after a peaceful revolution known as the Singing Revolution, which began in Estonia.
*
1986 Limnic eruption in Lake Nyos in Cameroon kills about 1700 people*
A high amount of carbon dioxide was released by the underwater volcanic eruption.
*
1911 The Mona Lisa is stolen*
The famed Leonardo da Vinci painting was stolen by a Louvre employee. It was recovered 2 years later in Italy.
*
1879 Oldsmobile is founded by Ransom Eli Olds of Olds Motor Works*
The popular brand of car was first manufactured in Lansing, Michigan. The company was purchased by GM in 1908 and closed its doors in 2004.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 21st   *

Jamaican sprinter
1986 Usain Bolt

1984 Eve Torres
American wrestler, model, dancer

1952 Joe Strummer
English singer-songwriter, guitarist, actor

1936 Wilt Chamberlain
American basketball player

1765 William IV of the United Kingdom

*Deaths On This Day, August 21st *

1993 Tatiana Troyanos
American soprano

1983 Benigno Aquino, Jr.
Filipino politician

1979 Giuseppe Meazza
Italian footballer

1940 Leon Trotsky
Russian theorist, and politician, founded the Red Army

1762 Lady Mary Wortley Montagu
English author


----------



## moviequeen1

1878
 American Bar Association{ABA} is formed with 75 lawyers from 20 states in town hall in Sarasota,NY
1911
 The 'Mona Lisa' is stolen from the Louvre in Paris by museum worker,Vicenzo Perguia,its recovered 2 yrs later
1980
 PETA{ People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals} is founded in Takoma Park MD
1992
 U.S. Marshals move in at Randy Weaver's cabin in Ruby Ridge,Idaho to arrest him&family friend, Kevin Harris on firearm charges which led to a 11 day standoff. Weaver's wife and son were killed by  agents.Harris surrenders on Aug 30th,next day Weaver&his daughters do the same
2019
 according to Brazil's National Institute for Space research,74,155 fires are burning in the Amazon rain forest due to land clearing


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 22nd

1963 First Person to Enter Space Twice*
The record was set by Joseph A. Walker, the United States Air Force Captain, and a fighter pilot while flying the X-15, an experimental hypersonic rocket-powered aircraft. The X-15 was a joint venture between the US Air Force and NASA. Not only did Walker become the first person to enter space twice, but he also was the first person to take a spaceflight to an altitude of 67 miles (108 kilometers) in a 12-minute long flight.
*
1962 France’s President Charles De Gaulle Survives an Assassination Attempt*
The Organisation de l'armée secrète (OAS), a French far-right organization tried to machine gun Charles De Gaulle while he was riding to the airport with his wife. The assassination attempt was led by Jean-Marie Bastien-Thiry, an officer in the French Air Force. Bastien-Thiry and the OAS were unhappy about De Gaulle’s role in allowing Algeria’s independence. It is thought that the car De Gaulle was riding in, a Citroen DS 19, was partially responsible for saving his and his wife’s life. After being caught, Bastien-Thiry was the last person in France to be executed by a firing squad.
*
1922 Irish Politician Michael Collins is Assassinated*
A member and leader of Sinn Fein, a political party that advocated complete Irish independence from Britain, Collins was shot dead in an ambush. This was only a few months after he had been appointed as the Finance Minister of the Irish Free State.

*1851 First America’s Cup is held*
The cup is awarded to the winner of a race between sailing yachts. Thought to be the oldest international sporting trophy to be still awarded today the cup’s name was changed from Hundred Guinea Cup to America’s Cup after the name of the yacht that won the first race on this day. Led by Commodore John Cox Stevens, America participated in a 53 nautical mile race around the Isle of Wight in England.
*
1779 James Cook Lands on Possession Island*
British explorer James Cook reached the island, which is off the northern coast of Queensland Australia, 2 years after he had set sail on the HMS Endeavour from Plymouth. James Cook named the area New South Wales and claimed it for the British Crown.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 22nd   *

1928 Karlheinz Stockhausen
German composer

1904 Deng Xiaoping
Chinese politician, diplomat

1893 Dorothy Parker
American poet, writer

1880 George Herriman
American cartoonist

1862 Claude Debussy
French composer

*Deaths On This Day, August 22nd *

2011 Jack Layton
Canadian politician

1553 John Dudley, 1st Duke of Northumberland
English Admiral, politician

1485 Richard III of England

1358 Isabella of France

1241 Pope Gregory IX


----------



## Pam

22nd August

565 St. Columba reported seeing a monster in Loch Ness. It was the first reported sighting of the monster. The loch is Scotland's second largest loch by surface area after Loch Lomond, but, due to its great depth, it is the largest by volume. 

1485 Richard III of England was defeated and killed at The Battle of Bosworth Field,in the last of the Wars of the Roses between the Houses of Lancaster and York. He was the last English king to die in battle.  

1642 The English Civil War began, between the supporters of Charles I (Cavaliers) and of Parliament (Roundheads), when the king called the English Parliament traitors and raised his standard at Nottingham.

2014 'Upton Chippy' in Gainsborough, which uses a coal-fired range and a 66 year old batter recipe, was listed alongside the finest restaurants in Britain in the Good Food Guide. Its first owner, Kathleen Longden, ran the shop for 55 years, before being succeeded by family members. It is so popular that their only opening hours are between 5:30pm and 8:30pm on a Friday, and between 11am and 1:30pm on a Saturday.


----------



## moviequeen1

August 21st Birthdays:
1904
Count Basie- jazz pianist/organist/ bandleader 'One O'Clock Jump, April in Paris'
1938
Kenny Rogers- country/pop singer 'The Gambler, Lucille, Islands in the Stream{duet w Dolly Parton},Through the Years
1944
Peter Weir- Australian film director'Dead Poet's Society,Witness
1973
Sergey Bin- computer scientist/business co-founder of 'Google'
Deaths:
1940 Ernest Thayer- U.S. poet, who wrote famous baseball poem'Casey At The Bat' 77
2005
Robert Moog- U.S. engineer 'Moog Synthesizer' 71


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 22nd:
1849
The 1st air raid in history,Austria launches pilotless balloons in Venice,Italy
1865
 William Sheppard receives 1st U.S. patent for liquid soap
1932
 BBC begins regular TV broadcasts
1951
 Harlem Globetrotters play in Olympic Stadium in Berlin in front of 75,000 people
1994
 DNA tests link OJ Simpson in the murders of his ex wife, Nichole her friend, Ron Goldman
2007
 Texas Rangers rout Baltimore Orioles 30-3 the most runs scored in MLB history


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 22nd Birthdays:
1862
 Claude deBussy- French composer 'Clair de Lune'
1925
 Honor Blackman- English actress 'Goldfinger, The Avengers
1935
Annie Proulx- author' Postcards, The Shipping News, Brokeback Mountain,  won Pulitzer Prize for'News'
1947
 Cindy Williams- actress best known TV role' Shirley' in ABC sitcom 'Laverne&Shirley' co star with Penny Marshall
1978
 James Corden- muliti talented British actor/ comedian/writer.In UK he's best known for co writing& starring in  BBC sitcom 'Gavin&Stacey. He hosts CBS talk show' Late Late Show',  won Tony for his performance in comedic play'One Man, Two Govnors in 2011  
Deaths:
1977
Sebastian Cabot- British actor best known TV role'Mr French' in sitcom 'Family Affair' 59
1989
Diana Vreeland -fashion editor for'Harper's Bazaar, Vogue' 85


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 23rd

1990 Armenia Declares Independence From the Soviet Union*
The Western Asian country had been part of the USSR since 1922. Until 1936, the country was part of the Transcaucasian Socialist Federative Soviet Republic (TSFSR), along with Azerbaijan and Georgia. In 1936, the TSFSR was broken up and Armenia was renamed the Armenian Soviet Socialist Republic. The country declared itself independent of the USSR on the 23rd of August, 1990, and finally achieved independence a year later on September 21, 1991.

*1966 First Photograph of the Earth Taken From the Orbit of the Moon*
NASA’s Lunar Orbiter 1 was the first American unmanned spacecraft to orbit the Moon. Taking black and white pictures of the Earth was not the Orbiter’s main task. Its primary task was to scope out landing sites on the Moon for future spacecraft.

*1944 Romania Switches Sides in World War II*
A coup in the Southeast European country moved its allegiance from the Axis powers to the Allies during the Second World War. In the early years of WW II, Romania had tried to remain neutral but in 1940, due to external pressures, the country joined Nazi Germany and the Axis powers. On this day, King Michael I removed the government of Ion Antonescu and declared Romanian support to the Allies. Some experts believe that by switching sides Romania helped shorten the war by several months.
*
1939 Molotov–Ribbentrop Pact is signed*
The German foreign minister, Joachim von Ribbentrop, and the Soviet foreign minister, Vyacheslav Molotov signed a non-aggression pact in Moscow. The pact stipulated that the USSR would not get involved in a war in Europe.

*1904 Snow Chains Patented*
Harry D. Weed of New York was awarded a patent for snow chains by the United States Patent Office. Snow chains are attached to the tires of vehicles to improve their traction on snowy and icy roads.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, August 23rd   *

1988 Jeremy Lin
American basketball player

1978 Kobe Bryant
American basketball player

1926 Clifford Geertz
American anthropologist

1912 Gene Kelly
American dancer, actor

1864 Eleftherios Venizelos
Greek politician, Prime Minister of Greece

*Deaths On This Day, August 23rd *

2006 Maynard Ferguson
Canadian trumpet player, bandleader

1926 Rudolph Valentino
Italian/American actor

1819 Oliver Hazard Perry
American naval officer

1305 William Wallace
Scottish knight, landowner

634 Abu Bakr
Arabian caliph


----------



## moviequeen1

1850
The 1st U.S. National Women's Rights Convention was held in Worchester, Mass
1947
 The 1st Little League World Series was played in Williamsport, PA The teams were Maynard Midgets vs Lock Haven All Stars. Midgets won 16-7 LLWS still going strong held every summer in Aug
2005
 Hurricane Katrina forms over the Bahamas becomes a Category 5 Hurricane
2007
 Hashtag is invented by U.S. product designer,Chris Messina, used it in a tweet


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 23rd Birthdays:
1912
Gene Kelly- multi-talented performer,actor/ dancer/ singer/ choregrapher/director 'Singing in The Rain, An American in Paris, Anchors Aweigh,On The Town
1931
 Barbara Eden- actress ,best known TV role' Jeannie' in NBC sitcom'I Dream of Jeannie' co stars with Larry Hagman
1943
 Nelson DeMille- author' "The Charm School, The General's Daughter, Gold Coast
1949
 Shelly Long- actress, best known TV role' Diane' in NBC sitcom' Cheers'
Deaths:
1926
 Rudolph Valentino- Italian actor/silent movie idol 'The Sheik, Eagle' 31
1960
 Oscar Hammerstein II- lyricist 'Oklahoma, The King&I,South Pacific, The Sound of Music' 65
2016
 Steven Hill- actor 2 best known TV roles', 'Daniel Briggs' on "Mission Impossible', he left after the 1st season,{Peter Graves replaced him} 'D.A. Adam Schiff' in original 'Law&Order' 94


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 24th

2006 Pluto is Declassified as a Planet*
The International Astronomical Union (IAU) declassified Pluto as a planet and classified it as a dwarf planet. According to the IAU definition, a dwarf planet is neither a planet nor a natural satellite. It is a celestial object orbiting a star that is massive enough to be rounded by its own gravity but has not cleared its orbit of space debris. Discovered in 1930 by American astronomer Clyde Tombaugh, Pluto is the largest but second-most massive dwarf planet in our solar system. The most massive dwarf planet orbiting our sun is Eris.

*1991 Ukraine gains its independence*
The Eastern European country gained independence from the Soviet Union after a failed coup to remove Soviet president Mikhail Gorbachev. The country’s parliament, the Verkhovna Rada, passed the Act of Declaration of Independence of Ukraine and put the decision out to the public as a referendum. August 24 is celebrated each year as Independence Day in Ukraine.
*
1949 NATO is Established*
The North Atlantic Treaty, which established the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO), an intergovernmental military alliance, came into effect on this day. The Treaty, which was signed on April 4, 1949, in Washington DC, created a collective defense system, where an attack on one member is considered an attack on all the other signatories. Initially, the treaty was signed by 12 countries - Belgium, Canada, Denmark, France, Iceland, Italy, Luxembourg, the Netherlands, Norway, Portugal, the United Kingdom, and the United States. Today, membership has increased from the original 12 to 28.
*
1869 The Waffle Iron is Patented in the United States*
Cornelius Swartwout, a Troy, New York resident invented and received the patent for the waffle iron, a device used to cook waffles. His design for the waffle iron included two plates of iron connected together with hinges. Users could pour waffle batter on one plate and place the other plate on top and cook the batter over an open fire or in a wood-burning oven. This day is often celebrated as National Waffle Day in the United States.
*
1814 The British Burn Down Washington*
British troops under the leadership of Major General Robert Ross occupied Washington D.C. and burnt down the city, including the Presidential Mansion and the Capitol building. President Madison and members of his government fled the city and took refuge in Brookeville, Maryland. The British had occupied the city for only 24 hours when a massive storm forced the troops to retreat, following which the Americans regained control of the capital.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 24th   *

1957 Stephen Fry
English comedian, actor, journalist, author

1945 Vince McMahon
American wrestler, promoter, producer, actor

1929 Yasser Arafat
Palestinian engineer, politician

1899 Jorge Luis Borges
Argentine writer

1759 William Wilberforce
English politician, philanthropist

*Deaths On This Day, August 24th *

2015 Justin Wilson
English race car driver

2014 Richard Attenborough
English director

1983 Scott Nearing
American writer, educator

1946 James Clark McReynolds
American lawyer, judge

1943 Simone Weil
French mystic, philosopher


----------



## Pam

24th August

1200 King John of England, signee of the first Magna Carta, married Isabella of Angouleme in Bordeaux Cathedral.  Isabelle was no more than 12 and may have been as young as 10, John was 33 or 34.

1482 The town and castle of Berwick upon Tweed were captured from Scotland by an English army. The border town has remained English ever since.

1847 Charlotte Brontë, alias Currer Bell sent her manuscript for Jane Eyre to her London publishers, Smith, Elder & Company.

1967 Two penguins from Chessington Zoo were taken on a day trip to a local ice-rink to cool off during sweltering London temperatures. 

1981 Mark Chapman was given a 20 year sentence for shooting John Lennon, the former member of The Beatles - in New York.


----------



## moviequeen1

1869
 the stove top waffle iron was patented by U.S inventor, Corneilus Swarthout
1891
 Thomas Edison patents motion picture camera
1949
 NATO{North Atlantic Treaty Org} goes into effect
2011
 Steve Jobs, CEO co -founder of Apple, Inc resigns due to health problems,Tim Cook succeeds him
2019
 U.S.  adventurer/underwater explorer, Vincent Vescovo becomes the 1st person to visit the deepest point of every ocean in the world. in 2018, he launched '5 Deeps Exploration' the goal was to map out all the oceans floors which he did


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 24th Birthdays:
1934
 Kenny Baker- British actor best known movie role' R2-D2' in Star Wars' movies
1938
 Mason Williams- musician/ composer of instrumental' Classical Gas'
1958
 Steve Guttenberg- actor 'Police Academy, Short Circuit, Cocoon, Three Men&Baby, sequel'Three Men &Little Lady'
1988
 Rupert Grint- British actor,best known movie role' Ron Weasley' in 'Harry Potter movies
Deaths:
1998
 E. G. Marshall- actor The Caine Mutiny, 12 Angry Men,Is Paris Burning,best known TV role' "Lawrence Preston' in courtroom drama'The Defenders' '61-'65, co star Robert Reed ,played his son 84
2014
 Richard Attenborough- British actor/director  'The Great Escape, Sand Pebbles, Jurassic Park. The movies he directed 'Gandhi, Young Winston, A Chorus Line, Chaplin, Cry Freedom,Shadowlands. He won 2 Oscars for Gandhi- director/best picture 90


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 25th

2012 First Spacecraft to Enter Interstellar Space*
NASA’s Voyager 1, which was launched on September 5, 1977, left the heliosphere – the part of space that is not influenced by our Sun on this day. In February 1990, the spacecraft took the first overview picture of the solar system. It is the most distant man-made object in space.

*1991 Michael Schumacher Makes His Formula One Debut*
The German race car champion competed in his first Formula One race in the Belgian Grand Prix at Spa Francorchamps. While he did not win that race, he would go on to win 91 Formula One Grand Prix races.

*1944 Liberation of Paris*
The battle to liberate Paris, which had been under Nazi control since 1940, began on August 19, 1944, and ended on this day. The battle was fought between Nazi soldiers and members of the French resistance group, who were helped by the American Armed Forces headed by General George Patton. The Germans provided little resistance and did not carry out Hitler’s orders of razing Paris to the ground. The Nazi Commander of Paris, General Dietrich Von Choltitz surrendered to the French and American troops. On August 26, General Charles de Gaulle entered Paris and headed a liberation march on the Champs Elysees before declaring the Provisional Government of the French Republic.
*
1835 First Installment of the Great Moon Hoax is Published*
The New York-based newspaper The Sun published a series of articles, starting on this day, that detailed the discovery of civilization on the Moon.

*1825 Uruguay Declares Independence from the Brazilian Empire*
The Empire consisted of present-day Brazil and Uruguay and had declared its independence from Portugal in 1822. Despite the declaration of independence, Uruguay's independence was not recognized by the Empire until August 1928, when the Treaty of Montevideo was signed.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, August 25th   *

1958 Tim Burton
American director, producer, screenwriter

1954 Elvis Costello
English singer-songwriter, producer

1949 Gene Simmons
Israeli/American singer-songwriter, bass player, producer, actor,

1930 Sean Connery
Scottish actor, producer

1530 Ivan the Terrible
Russian Tsar

*Deaths On This Day, August 25th *

2012 Neil Armstrong
American pilot, engineer, astronaut, the first person to walk on the moon

1900 Friedrich Nietzsche
German philosopher

1867 Michael Faraday
English scientist

1776 David Hume
Scottish economist, historian, philosopher

1227 Genghis Khan
Mongolian Emperor


----------



## Bretrick

Launched in 1977, and after travelling 4 billion miles, Voyager ll arrives at Neptune.
Photographing Neptune as well as it's moon Titan, it produced pictures of swamps on Titan.
Swamps of liquid Methane and Ethane.


----------



## Pam

25th August

1537 The Honourable Artillery Company was formed. It is the oldest surviving regiment in the British Army, and the second most senior.

1830 Robert Stephenson’s locomotive 'Northumbrian' took a trial run to prepare for the opening of the Liverpool and Manchester Railway. Actress Fanny Kemble rode on the footplate, the first woman to do so.

1919 AT&T began the world's first daily international passenger air service launched, from London to Paris. The aircraft took off from Hounslow Heath not far from what is now London's Heathrow Airport and landed at Le Bourget. The service was operated using a two-seat Airco 4a and a four-seater Airco 16.

1928 The opening of the famous Kop End at Liverpool Football Club's ground at Anfield. It was most likely named after the Battle of Spion Kop during the Boer War, the word 'Kopje' meaning 'small hill'.


----------



## moviequeen1

1916
 National Park Service which oversees U.S. parks is formed by U.S. Dept of Interior
1936
 Ralph W. Kerr patents ordorless cornstarch
1952
 Puerto Rico becomes U. S. commonwealth,its located in North Caribbean Sea, 1,000 miles from Miami, Fla. The residents became U.S. citizens in 1917
1975
 Columbia Records releases Bruce Springsteen's 3rd album'Born To Run' It peaked at # 3 on music charts, sold 6 million copies Its considered by many  one of the greatest albums of all time
2006
The world's tallest Redwood tree'Hyperion'  at 379 ft is discovered in Redwood National Park in Calif
Its off limits now to visitors, because so many people  have seen it over the yrs, has caused damage to the surrounding forest. If you are caught visiting it you will be fined $5,000 or 6 months in jail


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 25th Birthdays:
1909
 Michael Rennie- British actor 'The Day the Earth Stood Still, The Robe
1921
 Monty Hall- Canadian TV game show host' Lets Make a Deal'
1930
 Sean Connery- Scottish actor, original'James Bond'{starred in 7 movies}, Indiana Jones&the Last Crusade',The Man Who Would Be King, The Russia House,The Untouchables{won best supp actor Oscar},The Hunt for Red October,The Rock
1958
 Tim Burton- film director 'Beetle Juice, Edward Scissorhands'
Deaths:
1967
 Paul Muni- actor'Good Earth,Scarface,,Stage Door Canteen' 71
1979
 Stan Kenton- musician,jazz pianist,arranger 67
1984
 Truman Capote-author' Breakfast at Tiffany's, In Cold Blood' 59
2012
 Neil Armstrong-NASA astronaut 1st man on the moon 82


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 26th

1978 First German to go into Space*
Sigmund Jähn, a pilot from the East German Air Force joined the crew of Soyuz 31, a Soviet manned space flight to the Salyut 6 space station.
*
1966 Namibian War of Independence Begins*
The 24-year-long rebellion against the South African government began with an attack by the South African Defence Force on the members of the South-West Africa People's Organization (SWAPO) at Omugulugwombashe. Namibia gained independence on 21 March 1990. Namibians observe Heroes Day annually on August 26.

*1955 First Tennis Match to be Telecast in Color*
The Davis Cup match between Australia and the US from the West Side Tennis Club in Forest Hills, New York, was telecast on NBC.

*1920 19th Amendment to the US Constitution Takes Effect*
The amendment extended universal suffrage to women in the United States. Before this, women in some states could vote in local and state elections. The Amendment was first introduced in Congress 42 years ago in 1878 by Senator Aaron A. Sargent. In 1919, Congress approved the amendment and sent it to the states to be ratified.

*1768 James Cook Sails off on HMS Endeavour*
The British explorer was the first European in recorded history to have visited the eastern shores of Australia. The ship reached Botany Bay in April 1770 and was back on British shores on July 12, 1771.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 26th   *

1971 Thalía
Mexican singer-songwriter, actress

1970 Melissa McCarthy
American actress, writer, producer

1966 Shirley Manson
Scottish singer-songwriter, actress

1910 Mother Teresa
Macedonian/Indian missionary, Nobel Prize laureate

1819 Albert, Prince Consort
of the United Kingdom
* 
Deaths on this day, August 26th *

1974 Charles Lindbergh
American pilot, activist

1958 Ralph Vaughan Williams
English composer

1910 William James
American psychologist, philosopher

1850 Louis Philippe I
French king

1666 Frans Hals
Dutch painter


----------



## moviequeen1

1682
 British astronomer,Edmond Halley 1st observes the comet named after him
1873
 1st free kindergarten in U.S. started by educator, Susan Blow in St. Louis, Missouri
1961
The  International Hockey Hall of Fame in Toronto, Ont officially opens
2005
 U.S. Postal Service christens a Los Angeles facilty as the 'Ray Charles Station' in honor of the singer
2016
 San Francsico 49'er football player, Colin Kaepernick kneels during the U.S. anthem at San Diego Stadium where 49'ers were playing San Diego Chargers. He objected to racial injustice/ police brutality


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 26th Birthdays:
1906
 Albert Sabin Polish/American physican/scientist who invented oral polio vaccine
1921
 Ben Bradlee- journalist/, editor of Washington Post during 'Watergate' scandal
1960
 Brandon Marsalis- U.S. jazz/ funk/ classical saxophonist
1970
 Melissa Mc Carthy- comedy actress- best known TV role' Molly' on CBS sitcom' Mike&Molly' her movies;
St Vincent, Bridesmaids, Spy, The Heat,Tammy
Deaths:
1930
 Lon Channey- actor' Huntchback of Notre Dame, Phantom of the Opera 47
1958
 Ralph Vaughan Williams British composer,  'The Lark Ascending, Fantasia on Greensleeves 85
1986
 Ted Knight- comedic actor best known TV roles' Ted Baxter' on Mary Tyler Moore Show, 'Henry Rush 'Too Close For Comfort' 62
2009
 Ellie Greenwich- singer/ songwriter 'Da-Doo Ron Ron, Leader of the Pack 68


----------



## Bretrick

August 27 - 1979 Lord Mountbatten was assassinated by an IRA bomb placed on his boat in Ireland.

He was of the "Lost Generation" - early adulthood during World War l.
"Lost" in this context refers to the "disoriented, wandering, directionless" spirit of many of the war's survivors in the early post war period.

The IRA used terror tactics to drive British forces from Northern Ireland in an attempt to force a united Ireland.

Lord Mountbatten had been an IRA target since the early 1960s, and there had been “several attempts to kill him in the past”
In 1978, an attempt to shoot him on board _Shadow V_ was aborted when “choppy seas prevented the sniper lining up his target”.

Lord Mountbatten was killed at the height of “The Troubles”, which would go on for another 19 years before the Good Friday Agreement was signed in 1998 and nationalist and loyalist ceasefires were initiated.


----------



## Bretrick

Often said to be the Greatest cricketer to ever walk onto a cricket ground, Australian *Don Bradman *was born on August 27 - 1908 at Cootamundra, New South Wales.
He ended his career with a batting average of 99.94. (next closest being Adam Voges with 61.87)
He scored 29 centuries, 12 double centuries and 2 triple centuries ( one inning of 299 not out)


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 27th

2003 Mars approaches closest to the Earth since 57,617 BC*
The next time the two planets will be this close will be in 2287.

*2003 World’s Biggest Battery is Plugged in*
The battery, which takes up about 2,000 square meters of space and weighs about 1,300 tonnes is set up to provide emergency electricity to the residents of Fairbanks in Alaska, for about 7 minutes.
*
1991 Moldova gains its Independence*
The Eastern European country was part of the Soviet Union since August 2, 1940, from parts of Romania and parts of the Moldavian Autonomous Soviet Socialist Republic. In 1991, after the dissolution of the USSR, the country gained its independence.

*1985 Military coup in Nigeria*
General Ibrahim Badamasi Babangida took over the government after overthrowing Muhammadu Buhari in a bloodless coup.

*1962 NASA Launches Mariner 2*
Part of NASA’s Mariner program, the unmanned space probe was the first man-made object to fly by another planet – it encountered Venus on December 14, 1962. The space probe made its last contact with scientists on Earth on January 3, 1963.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 27th *  

1976 Mark Webber
Australian race car driver

1952 Paul Reubens
American actor

1908 Donald Bradman
Australian cricketer

1908 Lyndon B. Johnson
American politician, 36th President of the United States

1770 Georg Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel
German philosopher

*Deaths On This Day, August 27 *

1990 Stevie Ray Vaughan
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1979 Louis Mountbatten, 1st Earl Mountbatten of Burma
British statesman, naval officer

1975 Haile Selassie I
Ethiopian Emperor

1967 Brian Epstein
English talent manager

1963 W. E. B. Du Bois
American sociologist, historian, activist


----------



## moviequeen1

1883
 Krakatoa volcano west of Java in Indonesia erupts with force of 1,300 megatons killing 40,000 people
1927
 Parks Air College, oldest U.S. aviation school opens in East St. Louis Missouri
1955
 Guiness Book of World records is published for the 1st time
1964
 movie 'Mary Poppins' directed by Robert Stevenson is released. The movie is based on P.L.Travers book about a 'perfect' nanny who changes the lives of the Banks family in London around 1910 It stars Julie Andrews, Dick Van Dyke, David Tomlinson,Glynis Johns, Matthew Garber, Karen Dotrice{Banks children}. The movie won Oscars for  score, visual effects, editing. Andrews  in her debut won Best Actress Oscar


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 27th Birthdays:
1929
 Ira Levin- author Rosemary's Baby, Boys From Brazil
1944
 G.W. Bailey- actor best known TV role 'Detective Louie Provenza' in TNT police drama' The Closer' and in spinoff 'Major Crimes'
1961
 Tom Ford- fashion designer
Deaths:
 1963
W.E.B. duBois- U.S civil rights activist, founder of NAACP 95
1967
 Brian Epstein- British music manager of The Beatles 32
1996
 Greg Morris- actor best known TV role'Barney Collier',electronics expert in CBS drama'Mission Impossible'  62


----------



## Pam

27th August

1660 John Milton's books were burned in London, because of the author's attacks on King Charles II.

1896 The little known Anglo-Zanzibar War took place. It is generally considered to be the shortest war in history, lasting for a grand total of just 38 minutes.

1950 The BBC transmitted the first ever live television pictures across the Channel. A two-hour programme was broadcast live from Calais in northern France to mark the centenary of the first message sent by submarine telegraph cable from England to France. "In spite of formidable difficulties, this pioneer venture was successful, though the picture quality was far from perfect." Edward Pawley BBC Engineer. British viewers were able to watch the town of Calais "en fete", with a torchlight procession, dancing and a firework display all taking place in the Place de l'Hotel de Ville. 

1997 A Cambridgeshire family who sold everything to sail around the world were rescued from their crippled yacht by the Royal Navy in the Bay of Biscay.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 28th

1963 Martin Luther King Makes His "I Have a Dream" Speech*
The historic speech that was a call to end racism in the United States was given in front of the Lincoln Memorial during the March on Washington, a political rally organized by human and political rights groups. Over 200,000 people gathered in Washington DC to demand jobs and equality for African-Americans. The I Have a Dream speech by Dr. King became a symbol of the American civil rights movement and is one of the most recognizable speeches in recorded history.

*1963 Evergreen Bridge Opens for Traffic for the First Time*
The longest floating bridge in the world, the Evergreen Point Bridge or the Governor Albert D. Rosellini Bridge, is on Route 520 in the state of Washington. It is built on Lake Washington and connects Seattle with the city of Medina. The bridge is 4,750 meters long, half of which is over the water.
*
1955 Emmett Till is Murdered in Mississippi*
The 14-year-old African-American boy was brutally killed by white men after he was allegedly reported to have flirted with a white woman a day before. Till, who was from Chicago, was visiting family in Money, Mississippi, when he was kidnapped, mutilated, and his body dumped into the river.

*1937 Toyota Motor Corporation is Formed*
The car company was first founded in 1933 as a subsidiary of Toyoda Automatic Loom Works, Ltd. The division was headed by Kiichiro Toyoda, the son of the Toyota founder, Sakichi Toyoda.

*1845 First Issue of Scientific American hits the newsstands*
The science magazine was founded by American inventor and artist Rufus M. Porter. The magazine began as a weekly newsletter and is now the oldest continuously published magazine in the United States.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 28th   *

1986 Gilad Shalit
Israeli soldier

1965 Shania Twain
Canadian singer-songwriter

1943 Surayud Chulanont
Thai politician, 24th Prime Minister of Thailand

1913 Lindsay Hassett
Australian cricketer

1749 Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
German writer, scientist


*Deaths On This Day, August 28th *

1990 Willy Vandersteen
Belgian writer, illustrator

1987 John Huston
American director

1955 Emmett Till
American murder victim

1903 Frederick Law Olmsted
American journalist, and landscape designer, co-designed Central Park

430 Augustine of Hippo
Algerian bishop, theologian


----------



## moviequeen1

1830
The 1st American built train'Tom Thumb' raced a horse drawn car from Stockton Stokes stage coach company from Baltimore-Elliott Mills, MD The horse drawn car won due to mechinal problems with the train
1837
pharmicists,John Lea&William Perrins manufacture Worchester Sauce
1939
journalist, Care Hollingsworth observed large numbers of troops, armored cars, hundreds of tanks at the Polish border, three days later Hitler invades Poland the start of WWII
1972
 U.S. swimmer, Mark Spitz wins 7 gold medals all in world record time at Munich Olympic Summer Games. His record stood until 2008 when U.S. swimmer Michael Phelps won 8 gold medals at Beijing Olympics
1986
 U.S. Navy officer, Jerry Whitworth  was convicted of selling classified Navy communications/crypto materials to the Russians with his co conspirator, John Walker, Jr. he was sentenced to 365 yrs in prison fined $410,000.He is still in prison today


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 28th Birthdays:
1921
 Nancy Kulp- actress, best known TV role' Jane Hathaway in CBS sitcom'Beverly Hillbillies'
1925
 Donald O'Connor- actor/ dancer/ singer-Singing in the Rain Frances the Talking Mule, Anything Goes
1943
 David Soul- actor/ singer his best known TV role' Det Ken Hutch in  ABC police drama' Strasky&Hutch' co stars with Paul Michael Glaser.He had a hit  single 'Dont Give Up On Us' in '77 was # 1 on music charts for 4 weeks
1965
 Shania Twain- Canadian country music singer 'Man I Feel Like A Woman, I'm Going Getcha Good, You're Still The One
1986
 Florence Welch- British jazz/blues singer with band Florence&The Machine
Deaths:
1903
 Frederick Law Olmstead- U.S. landscape architech 81
1985
 Ruth Gordon- actress,'Harold&Maude, Adam's Rib,Where's Poppa,Rosemary's  Baby 88
2015
 Al Arbour- Canadian Hall of Fame Hockey defenceman with Detroit Redwings, coach of NY Islanders  82


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 29th

1988 Abdul Mohmand becomes the first person from Afghanistan to Visit Space*
Mohmand, an Afghan Air Force pilot was a crew member of the Soyuz TM-6, a Soviet spacecraft. He was in space for 9 days, which were spent at the Mir Space Station.

*1982 Meitnerium is Synthesized for the First time*
The radioactive synthetic element with an atomic number of 109 and the symbol Mt was first created at the GSI Helmholtz Centre for Heavy Ion Research, Darmstadt, Germany. Named after Austrian physicist and discoverer of nuclear fission, Lise Meitner, the element, which is not found naturally, was discovered by a team headed by Peter Armbruster and Gottfried Münzenberg.

*1966 Beatles’ Last Commercial Performance*
Popular British rock group, the Beatles, played their last live concert in front of a paying public at Candlestick Park in San Francisco, California. The band came together one last time for an unannounced performance in January 1969 on the rooftop of the Apple building in London.

*1949 Soviet Union Tests its First Atomic Bomb*
Code named Izdeliye 501 or First Lightening, the 22-kiloton atomic bomb was detonated at the Semipalatinsk Test Site in Kazakhstan. It is thought that the bomb was a replica of the Fat Man bomb, the plans for which were brought to the USSR by spies at the Manhattan Project. The US called the Soviet bomb, Joe-1.
*
1831 Michael Faraday Discovers Electromagnetic Induction*
Michael Faraday experimentally demonstrated that a changing magnetic field can induce a voltage in a conductor. The discovery of electromagnetic induction helped in the creation of electric generators, transformers, and even induction cooktops. An English scientist, Faraday was a prolific researcher and inventor. In addition to discovering electromagnetic induction, he also discovered Benzene and electrolysis. The farad, an International System of Units (SI) measurement of capacitance – the ability of an object to hold an electric charge was named after Faraday.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 29th   *

1958 Michael Jackson
American singer-songwriter, producer, dancer, actor

1936 John McCain
American politician

1923 Richard Attenborough
English director

1915 Ingrid Bergman
Swedish actress

1632 John Locke
English philosopher, physician

*Deaths On This Day, August 29th *

1982 Ingrid Bergman
Swedish actress

1976 Kazi Nazrul Islam
Indian flute player, poet

1975 Éamon de Valera
Irish politician, 3rd President of Ireland

1966 Sayyid Qutb
Egyptian theorist, author, poet

1877 Brigham Young
American religious leader 2nd President of The Church of Jesus Christ


----------



## moviequeen1

1838
 Jacob&Wilhelm Grimm announce they will publish a German dictionary,it was completed 123 yrs later in 1961
1896
 Chop Suey was invented by a chef in NYC of  a visiting Chinese ambassador
1950
 International Olympic Committee votes to admit West Germany&Japan in 1952
1967
 the final episode of TV show'The Fugitive' starring David Janssen was watched by 78 mill viewers- a record at the time
1997
Netflix founded by Marc Randolph&Reed Hastings in Scott Valley, Calif as an online DVD rental business
2005
 Hurricane Katrina makes 2nd,3rd landfall as a category 3 hurricane, which devasted much of the Gulf Coast region from Louisana-Fla Panhandle. New Orleans was hardest hit, sections of the city were badly damaged/flooded 1,386 people died $115 billion in damages


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 29th Birthdays:
1637
 John Locke- English philosopher
1915
 Ingrid Bergman- Swedish actress Casablanca, Gaslight,Cactus Flower
1920
 Charlie' Bird' Parker- jazz saxophonist/composer
1935
 William Friedkin- film director The French Connection, The Exorcist,Boys in the Band
1938
 Elliot Gould- actor M*A*S*H, Bob& Carol&Ted&Alice,Nashville,Oceans Eleven,Oceans Thirteen
Deaths:
1976
 Anissa Jones -actress, best known TV role' Buffy' on sitcom' Family Affair' 18{drug overdose}
1987
 Lee Marvin -actor 'The Dirty Dozen, Cat Ballou,Paint Your Wagon, won Best Actor Oscar for Ballou in a dual role 63{heart attack}
2016
Gene Wilder- actor' Young Frankenstein, Blazing Saddles, Silver Streak, Willie Wonka&Chocolate Factory 83


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 30th

1999 People in East Timor Vote in a Referendum*
The referendum was to decide whether East Timor should get more autonomy within Indonesia or whether independence should be granted. In 1976, East Timor, which had been a Portuguese colony since 1769, was taken over by Indonesia. The referendum, which came on the heels of mass violence in the region during the Indonesian occupation, passed in favor of independence which was finally gained on May 20, 2002.

*1991 Azerbaijan Declares its Independence*
The Central Asian country had been a part of the Soviet Union since 1920. In December 1991, a referendum was held to make the country’s independence from the USSR official.

*1983 Guion Stewart Bluford is launched into Space*
Bluford, a fighter pilot for the US Air Force and part of the crew of STS-8, the third flight of NASA’s space shuttle Challenger, was the first African-American to go into space.

*1967 First African-American justice is Appointed to the U.S. Supreme Court*
The United States Senate confirmed Thurgood Marshall to the country’s highest court of justice. Marshall was also the first African-American to have held the post of Solicitor General of the United States.

*1963 Telephone hotline Between Washington DC and Moscow is Established*
The system of direct communication between the heads of the Soviet Union and now Russia and the United States was set up during the height of the Cold War when the Cuban Missile Crisis almost led the two countries to the brink of an active war. The hotline was used for the first time in 1967 during the 6-day long Arab–Israeli War.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 30th   *

1982 Andy Roddick
American tennis player

1954 Alexander Lukashenko
Belarusian politician, 1st President of Belarus

1943 Tal Brody
American/Israeli basketball player

1930 Warren Buffett
American businessman, philanthropist

1893 Huey Long
American politician

*Deaths On This Day, August 30th *

2015 Oliver Sacks
British/American neurologist, author

2013 Seamus Heaney
Irish poet, playwright, Nobel Prize laureate

2004 Indian Larry
An American motorcycle rider, builder

2003 Charles Bronson
American actor

1879 John Bell Hood
American general


----------



## Bretrick

August 30 - 1835
Melbourne - Capital city of the Australian State of Victoria was founded on this day by settlers who sailed from Van Diemen’s Land (Tasmania) aboard the schooner *Enterprize.*
They landed on the north bank of the Yarra River and established the first permanent settlement.
The settlers came from Launceston in search of sheep-grazing land.

Land had become expensive and there had long been stories told by whalers and sealers working in Bass Strait of fertile land to the north.
This was the southern part of the colony of New South Wales, which the Colonial Government did not want settled at that time.
After the Henty family crossed Bass Strait and settled at Portland in 1834 others quickly followed.
The north bank was chosen because a small waterfall, or rapids, at Queensbridge Bridge stopped further progress up the river.

Enterprize set sail on her historic voyage from Launceston on July 21, 1835, stopping at George Town in northern Tasmania.
The party first considered Western Port and the eastern side of Port Phillip for a place to settle, before deciding on the Yarra’s north bank - known today as Enterprize Park.
On Sunday, August 30, they disembarked and began to erect shelter, build a store and clear land to grow food, thus starting the permanent European settlement of Melbourne.
The settlement quickly grew. Less than a year later, by June 1836, the population was 177: 142 men and 35 women.
The 1851 Census put the population at 77,345.


----------



## Bretrick

NASA's Space Shuttle Discovery took off for the first time on *August 30, 1984*, beginning what would become 27 years of reliable service. In its nearly three decades of use, Discovery successfully completed 39 missions, the first of which was putting three communication satellites into orbit.


----------



## Bretrick

30 August 1960, US women's 4 x 100m medley relay team swims *world* *record* 4:41.1 to beat Australia and win the gold medal at the Rome Olympics.


----------



## Bretrick

30 August 1972 Australian teenage swimmer Shane Gould (aged 16) with a *world* *record* 4:19.04 for the 400m, wins her second of 3 gold medals at the Munich Olympics


----------



## Pam

August 30th

1146 A conference of European leaders outlawed the crossbow. It was hoped that by banning the weapon, wars would eventually end. Despite the prohibition, crossbows continued to be used until the 16th century, when they were replaced by firearms.

1791 HMS Pandora, the ship sent in 1790 to search for the Bounty and the mutineers who had taken her, sank after having run aground on a reef the previous day.

1901 Scottish inventor Hubert Cecil Booth patented the vacuum cleaner.

2020 Eyam Parish Church held its Annual Plague Commemoration Service on-line on the Eyam Church Facebook page because of the world coronavirus pandemic. The plague came to this Derbyshire village in 1665 and there are many parallels with the 2020 COVID-19 epidemic. Residents in Eyam locked themselves away for more than a year to avoid spreading the disease. Generally the annual service is held at Cucklett Delf, an open space close to the village, as it was during the plague epidemic but, in 2001 because of 'Foot and Mouth' the service was held, ironically, in the church itself as most farmland that year was declared out of bounds.


----------



## moviequeen1

1890
 Pres, Benjamin Harrison signed the 1st U.S. law requiring inspection of meat products
1901
 British engineer, Hubert Cecil Booth patents powered vacuum cleaner
1909
 Burgess Shale Fossil site was discovered by Charles Walcott, a palaeontologist which is one of the earliest marine  micro systems.It gives a glimpse of life over 500 million yrs ago. Its located in Yoho National Park near town of Field, British Columbia
1967
 U.S. Senate confirms 1st black Supreme Court Justice, Thurgood Marshall, was on the bench for 24 yrs
1993
 "Late Show with David Letterman'  from Ed Sullivan Theatre in NYC debuts on CBS. Dave's 1st guest was actor, Bill Murray, singer Billy Joel was musical guest. The show ended  May 2015
2015
 British author Frederick Forsythe reveals he worked for MI6 for more than 20 yrs. MI6 is a Secret Intelligence Service which collects foreign intelligence


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 30th Birthdays:
1898
Shirley Booth- actress, "Come Back Little Sheba, The Matchmaker," her best known TV role' Hazel Burke' in sitcom' Hazel'. She played maid/ housekeeper for "Baxter family'
1918
 Ted Williams-  Baseball Hall of Fame Outfielder with Boston Red Sox. He is the last player to bat over .400 in a single season
1930
 Warren Buffet- U.S. business magnate, nick name' Oracle from Omaha'
1943
 Jean Claude Killy- retired French alpine skier, won 3 Gold medals at '68 Winter Olympics
1972
 Cameron Diaz- actress 'Charlie's Angels, The Mask, My Best Friend's Wedding, Shrek movies{voice}
Deaths:
1968
 William Talman- actor best known TV role,'D.A Hamilton Burger' in legal drama' Perry Mason' '57-'74 co starred with Raymond Burr 63
2003
 Charles Bronson- actor' The Dirty Dozen, Death Wish' 81
2013
 Seamus Heaney- Irish poet/playwright won Nobel prize for Literature in '95 74


----------



## Bretrick

August 31 - 1945
The Liberal Party of Australia is founded by Robert Menzies.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, August 31st

1998 North Korea Announces the Launch of its First Satellite*
According to government sources of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea, the satellite called Kwangmyongsong-1 was successfully launched into lower Earth orbit. Most space agencies around the world, have not been able to confirm whether the launch was successful.

*1997 Princess of Wales, Diana, Dies in a Car Crash*
Diana, the former wife of Charles, the heir apparent to the British Crown, was fatally injured when the driver of her car lost control while speeding away from paparazzi, and crashed in a road tunnel in Paris, France. Diana’s companion Dodi al Fayed and the car’s driver also died as a result of the accident. Her funeral was one of the most watched televised events of the century.
*
1994 Russian Troops Leave Estonia 3 years after Estonia declared independence from the Soviet Union*
USSR occupied the Baltic country in 1944, during the Second World War. Many Western countries never recognized the Estonian Soviet Socialist Republic, which was first established in 1940. Between 1941 and 1944, Nazi Germany occupied the country.

*1991 Uzbekistan declares its independence from the Soviet Union*
The Central Asian country had become a part of the Russian Empire in the 19th century and was made part of the Soviet Union as the Uzbek Soviet Socialist Republic in 1924. The country celebrates September 1 as its Independence Day.
*
1957 Federation of Malaya Gains Independence*
The Federation, now known as Malaysia gained its independence from the British. The Southeast Asian country, which was one of the world's largest producers of rubber, came under British rule in the late 18th century.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, August 31st   *

1979 Mickie James
American wrestler, singer

1979 Yuvan Shankar Raja
Indian composer

1977 Jeff Hardy
American wrestler, singer, painter, writer

1945 Van Morrison
Irish singer-songwriter

1870 Maria Montessori
Italian physician, educator

*Deaths On This Day, August 31st *

1997 Diana, Princess of Wales
1985 Frank Macfarlane Burnet
Australian biologist, Nobel Prize laureate

1973 John Ford
American director

1927 Andranik Ozanian
Armenian military commander

1688 John Bunyan
English preacher, author


----------



## Pam

31st August

1422 King Henry V of England died of dysentery whilst in France. His son, Henry VI, became King of England at the age of 9 months

1888 The body of Mary Ann 'Polly' Nichols, the first victim of Jack the Ripper, was found mutilated in Buck's Row, London. The unidentified serial killer's attacks involved female prostitutes from the slums whose throats were cut prior to abdominal mutilations. The removal of internal organs from at least three of the victims led to proposals that their killer possessed anatomical or surgical knowledge. In 2006, Jack the Ripper was selected by the BBC History magazine and its readers as the worst Briton in history.

1900 Coca Cola first went on sale in Britain, fourteen years after it was first sold in the U.S.A. Charles Chandler, the eldest son of the founder came to Britain with a jug of cola syrup. It proved so popular that five more gallons were ordered immediately from America.

1989 Buckingham Palace issued a brief statement stating that the Princess Royal, Princess Anne, was separating from her husband, Captain Mark Phillips.


----------



## moviequeen1

1888
The 1st vicitm of 'Jack The Ripper' was prostitute,Mary Ann Nichols who was found dead in London's Whitechapel district. The police at the time had no modern day forensic techniques e.g fingerprinting,blood typing,no suspect was ever found
1909
 AJ Reach&Company patent cork-centered baseball
1954
 Hurricane Carol hits New England as a Category 3 storm with winds at 115mph. It devastated south coast of Massachusetts, Rhode island caused $462 mill damage,killed 72 people. It was the 1st named storm to be retired
1978
 Emily&Williams Harris members of SLA, left wing radical group who kidnapped heiress, Patty Hearst in 1974 plea guility, are sentenced to 8 yrs in prison. They were parolled in 2007 and went their seperate ways
2012
movie' Argo' directed&starring Ben Affleck is released. The story is about CIA expert'Tony Mendez{Affleck} who using a cover of a bogus movie production,rescues 6 Americans in Tehran who are hiding in the Canadian Embassy during the hostage crisis in '79-'80.Other cast members, Victor Garber, Bryan Cranston,John Goodman,Alan Arkin The movie was based on Mendez's book' The Master of Disguise,won 3 Oscars picture, editing adapted screenplay


----------



## moviequeen1

Aug 31st Birthdays:
1897
 Frederic March- actor 'Dr Jekyll&Mr Hyde, The Best Years of Our Lives'
1918
 Alan Jay Learner- Broadway&Oscar wining lyricist 'My Fair Lady,Gigi,Camelot'
1931
 Jean Beliveau- Canadian Hockey Hall of Fame center with Montreal Canadians, played for 20 seasons '50-'71 won 17 Stanley Cups
1949
 Richard Gere- actor' An Officer &A,Gentleman', Pretty Woman, Cotton Club,Breathless,Chicago
Deaths:
1973
 John Ford- film director Drums Along the Mohawk,,Stagecoach, The Grapes of Wrath,Mister Roberts 78
2002
 Lionel Hampton- jazz vibraphone pianist/ drummer 94
2013
 David Frost- British journalist/ interviewer 74{heart attack}
2017
 Richard Anderson- actor best known TV role' Oscar Goldman' in TV show'The 6 Million Dollar Man, spinoff' The Bionic Woman' 91


----------



## Bretrick

1st September 1972 - Australian swimmer Shane Gould wins the 200m freestyle in *world* *record* 2:03.56 at the Munich Olympics; her 3rd gold medal & 3rd world record of the Games


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 1st

2004 350 people and children are killed in a massacre in Beslan, North Ossetia*
Armed Chechen rebels took over 1000 people including school children at school. The rebels demanded international recognition of an independent Chechnya. The hostage crisis lasted for 3 days and ended after Russian troops stormed the school.
*
1985 The Wreck of the sunk ship Titanic is found in the North Atlantic Ocean*
A French-American expedition group found the wreck, which sunk on 14 April 1912 on her first voyage from Southampton, UK, to New York City, U.S.

*1979 Pioneer 11 makes its closest approach to Saturn*
The NASA-built space probe was the first probe to encounter Saturn - it flew by the planet at a distance of 13,000 miles (21,000 km). After its flyby, the probe went on a trajectory to go outside the Solar System. All contacts with it were lost a few weeks later.
*
1952 Life magazine publishes parts of the Old Man And The Sea*
One of American author Ernest Hemingway’s best-known works, the novel tells the story of an old man and his fishing misadventures. Within a few days of the publication of the excerpt, 5 million copies of the magazine had been sold.
*
1914 Passenger Pigeons become extinct*
Martha, the last Passenger Pigeon known to man, died at the Cincinnati Zoo, Cincinnati, Ohio effectively making Passenger Pigeons extinct.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 1st   *

1975 Natalie Bassingthwaighte
Australian singer-songwriter, actress

1970 Padma Lakshmi
Indian actress

1964 Nabeel Rajab
Bahraini activist

1957 Gloria Estefan
Cuban/American singer-songwriter, actress

1946 Roh Moo-hyun
South Korean politician, 16th President of South Korea

*Deaths On This Day, September 1st *

2013 Tommy Morrison
American boxer

1983 Larry McDonald
American politician

1981 Albert Speer
German architect

1947 Frederick Russell Burnham
American soldier, adventurer

1715 Louis XIV of France


----------



## Pam

1st September

1532 Lady Anne Boleyn was made Marquess of Pembroke by her fiancé, King Henry VIII. The investiture ceremony was performed by Henry VIII himself in Windsor Castle. Less than 4 years later Henry had her investigated for high treason. She was found guilty of adultery and incest and was executed on 19th May 1536.

1951 The Premier supermarket opened in Earl’s Court, London; the first supermarket in Britain.

1971 The British penny and the threepenny piece coins ceased to be legal tender as decimalization continued.

1973 The rescue of former British Royal Navy officer Roger Mallinson and engineer Roger Chapman after their Vickers Oceanics small (6ft diameter) submersible Pisces III was trapped on the seabed at a depth of 1,575 ft (480 m), 150 miles off Ireland in the Celtic Sea. The rescue, by British, American and Canadian dive teams had taken 76 hours and resulted in the deepest sub rescue in history. It was later determined that there was just 12 minutes of oxygen left aboard.


----------



## moviequeen1

1878
 The 1st female telephone operator,Emma Nutt started work for Edwin Holmes Telephone Dispatch Company in Boston,Mass
1897
 The 1st U.S. underground rapid system in North America opened in Boston Mass
1923
 a magnitude earthquake 7.9 hits Tokyo&Yokohama, Japan killing 142,000 people
1969
 Army capt, Muammar al-Quaddfi led a successful coup against Libyan King Idris1.He established anti Western dictatorship by removing U.S. and British military bases
1977
 Tracy Austin becomes the youngest female tennis player,age 14 at the U.S. Tennis Championship Tournament in NYC,she won her 1st match
1990
 the highest scoring football game in history of the Canadian Football League when the Toronto Argonauts defeated B.C. Lions 68-43 at Skydome in Toronto
1995
 Rock n Roll Hall of Fame opens in Cleveland,Ohio


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 1st Birthdays:
1875
 Edgar Rice Burroughs- author' Tarzan of the Apes'
1935
 Lilly Tomlin- comedic actress best known TV roles 'Ernestine', sarcastic, nasal telephone operator, 'Edith Ann' 5 yr old  sitting in a rocking chair ended with tag line' and thats the truth' blowing raspberry' on sketch comedy TV show'Rowan&Martin's Laughin'
1946
 Barry Gibbs-singer/ songwriter with his brothers Maurice&Robin as 'The Bee Gees','Night Fever, How Deep Is Your Love,I Started a Joke, he is surviving member
Deaths:
1977
Ethel Waters- actress/singer 76
1989
A. Bartlett Giamatti- U.S. Major League Baseball Commissioner 51{heart attack} 
2012
 Hal David- lyricist'Raindrops Keep Fallin On My Head, Do You Know The Way to San Jose, What the World Needs Now 91


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 2nd

1960 The First election of the Tibetan Parliament in Exile is held*
The parliamentary body of the Central Tibetan Administration was elected and formed by Tibetan exiles in India. The day is celebrated as Democracy Day among Tibetan exiles.

*1946 Interim government of India is formed*
The interim government and the Constituent Assembly of India were given the task to oversee India's transition to independence from British rule. The government was headed by Jawaharlal Nehru.
*
1789 U.S. Department of the Treasury is formed*
The department is responsible for managing the government's revenue and spending. Alexander Hamilton was the first Secretary of the Treasury

*1752 U.K. adopts the Gregorian Calendar*
The calendar, also sometimes known as the Western Calendar, is one of the most widely used calendars today. Prior to the switch, Britain and its territories followed the Julian Calendar. Due to the change, the British lost 11 days when September 2 was followed by September 14.
*
1666 A fire ravishes the city of London*
Also known as the Great Fire of London, the fire broke out in a bakery and raged for 4 days destroying the houses of most inhabitants of the city.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 2nd   *

1982 Joey Barton
English footballer

1966 Salma Hayek
Mexican/American actress, director, producer

1964 Keanu Reeves
Canadian actor

1953 Ahmad Shah Massoud
Afghan commander

1913 Bill Shankly
Scottish footballer, manager

*Deaths On This Day, September 2nd *

1973 J. R. R. Tolkien
English philologist, author

1969 Ho Chi Minh
Vietnamese politician, 1st President of Vietnam

1948 Sylvanus Morley
American archaeologist, scholar

1937 Pierre de Coubertin
French historian, and educator, founded the International Olympic Committee

1910 Henri Rousseau
French painter


----------



## Bretrick

September 2 1969 - The first ATM to be installed in America starts dispensing cash at Chemical Bank in New York City


----------



## Bretrick

September 2 1945 - Japan formally surrenders to the Allies, bringing an end to World War II. This is the day VJ day is celebrated or Victory in Japan day.


----------



## Bretrick

September 2 1969 - The original Star Trek airs its final episode after running for three years.


----------



## Bretrick

September 2 - 2017 - American Astronaut Peggy Whitson sets a record for spending the most cumulative days living and working in space at 665 days.


----------



## Tish

Bretrick said:


> September 2 1969 - The original Star Trek airs its final episode after running for three years.


Wow, now there is something interesting.


----------



## Pam

2nd September

1685 The beheading of Lady Alice Lisle, the last woman to have been executed by a judicial sentence of beheading in England. She was tried by Judge Jeffreys at the opening of the Bloody Assizes at Winchester and was executed for harbouring fugitives after the defeat of the Monmouth Rebellion at the Battle of Sedgemoor.

1898 The Battle of Omdurman. Lord Kitchener retook Sudan for Britain in an act of revenge for the 1885 death of General Gordon. It was a demonstration of the superiority of a highly disciplined army equipped with modern rifles, machine guns, and artillery over a force twice their size armed with older weapons. Around 10,000 Mahdists were killed and 13,000 were wounded. Kitchener's force lost 47 men, with 382 wounded.

1997 Six freelance photographers and a dispatch rider were jointly charged with manslaughter following the car crash in Paris in which Diana, Princess of Wales and Dodi Al Fayed were killed.


----------



## Bretrick

Tish said:


> Wow, now there is something interesting.


Yes. The First episode was on September 8 1966 and the 3 year series had 79 episodes.


----------



## moviequeen1

1798
The 1st U.S. bank robbery ,Bank of Philadelphia was robbed of $162,821
1931
 Bing Crosby made his radio debut as the'Cremo Singer' from CBS radio station ,WABC in NYC. He was on 6 nights/wk from 7:15-7:30pm until 1932
1945
 V-J Day formal surrender by Japan aboard USS Missouri ending WWII
1969
 The 1st U.S. ATM machine installed in Rockville Center,NY


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 2nd Birthdays:
1918
 Allen Drury- author' Advise&Consent
1929
 Hal Ashbury- film director 'Being There, Coming Home, Shampoo,Harold&Maude
1937
 Peter Uberroth- U.S. organizer of '84 Los Angeles Summer Olympic Games/Commissioner of Major League Baseball '84-'89
1952
 Jimmy Connors- retired tennis player, won 8 Grand Slam titles
1964
 Keanu Reeves- Canadian actor- 'Speed, The Lakehouse, Bill&Ted's Excellent Adventure,The Matrix
Deaths:
1910
 Henri Rousseau- French post impressionist painter' The Dream' 66
1973
 J.R.R. Tolkien- British author' The Hobbitt, Lord of the Rings' 81
2001
 Dr Christiaan Barnard- South African cardaic surgeon who performed the 1st heart transplant 78
2005
Bob Denver- actor his best known TV roles' Maynard G. Krebbs' In CBS sitcom' The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis, 'Gilligan' on CBS sitcom' Gilligan's Island 70{cancer}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 3rd

1995 Internet giant eBay is founded by Pierre Omidyar*
The company owns ebay.com, an online marketplace and auction website.

*1971 Qatar independence*
The Persian Gulf state gained its independence after 55 years of British rule.
*
1967 Dagen H in Sweden*
On this day, Swedish drivers switched from driving on the left-hand side of the road to the right.

*1783 Treaty of Paris is Signed between Great Britain and the United States of America*
The treaty ended the American Revolutionary War.

*1752 Day skipped in the British Empire*
The British Empire skipped 11 days starting September 3 when it adopted the Gregorian calendar.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 3rd   *

1965 Charlie Sheen
American actor

1929 Whitey Bulger
American mobster

1900 Percy Chapman
English cricketer

1899 Frank Macfarlane Burnet
Australian biologist, Nobel Prize laureate

1875 Ferdinand Porsche
Austrian/German engineer, and businessman, founded Porsche

*Deaths On This Day, September 3rd *

2005 William Rehnquist
American lawyer, jurist, 16th Chief Justice of the United States

1991 Frank Capra
Italian/American director, producer, screenwriter

1962 E. E. Cummings
American poet

1658 Oliver Cromwell
English general, politician

1634 Edward Coke
English judge, politician


----------



## Tish

Holidays around the world on September 3rd

Almarhum Sultan Iskandar Hol Day- Malaysia

Armed Forces Day- Taiwan

Gaura Parba- Nepal

Independence Day Holiday- Uzbekistan

The Feast of St Marinus and Republic Day- San Marino


----------



## Bretrick

September 3 - 1939 - Britain declares war on Germany after invasion of Poland. France follows 6 hours later quickly joined by Australia, New Zealand, South Africa & Canada


----------



## Bretrick

3 September 2015 - Chris the sheep breaks the world record for biggest shorn fleece 40kg (88lb) near Canberra, Australia.
It was estimated Chris had not been shorn in 5 years.
It took four-time Australian Shearing Championship winner Ian Elkins and four helpers 42 minutes to shear the sheep.
The fleece length was 42cm (16.5"). Average maximum length of a Merino sheep's fleece is 10cm (4")
Previous record was held by Shrek - a New Zealand sheep whose fleece weighed 27kg.


----------



## Bretrick

3 September 1901 - Australia adopts the Flag of Australia as the official flag after a national competition.


----------



## Bretrick

September 3 1976 - The Viking 2 spacecraft became the second one to land on Mars.
​


----------



## Pam

3rd September

1650 English Parliamentarian forces led by Oliver Cromwell defeated an army loyal to King Charles II of England at the Battle of Dunbar. Cromwell described the victory as 'one of the most signal mercies God hath done for England and His people.' As a result of the destruction of the Scottish army, he was able to march unopposed to Edinburgh and quickly occupied the Scottish capital.

1658 Richard Cromwell (the third son of Oliver Cromwell) became Lord Protector of England but served just under 9 months, leading to his nickname of 'Tumbledown Dick' by Royalists.

1878 Over 640 died when the crowded paddle steamer Princess Alice collided with the Bywell Castle in the River Thames. It was the greatest loss of life in any Thames shipping disaster.

1935 Sir Malcolm Campbell reaches a speed of 304.331 miles per hour on the Bonneville Salt Flats in Utah, becoming the first person to drive an automobile at over 300 mph.

1966 British soldiers Captain John Ridgway and Sergeant Chay Blyth become the first Britons to row across the Atlantic. They completed a 91-day row across the Atlantic in the English Rose III, when they rowed into Inishmore on the Isle of Aran.


----------



## Bretrick

September 3 1968 -After a two week absence, Ringo Starr rejoins The Beatles. 
He had quit the band when he found out that Paul McCartney had been erasing his drum tracks for "The White Album" and replacing them with his own.


----------



## moviequeen1

301
San Marino one of the smallest nations in the world,oldest republic still in existence was founded by Saint Marinus. Its located  on the Adreatic side of central Italy,population 33,700
1783
 American Revoluntary War between U.S &Great Britain ends with the signing of Treaty of Paris in Paris,France
1995
Ebay,a global online auction/trade company is founded by Pierre Omidyar.It was the 1st company to create/market an internet web site to match buyers/sellers of goods&services
2017
a 1.4 ton WWII bomb was defused in Frankfurt, Germany 60,000 people were evacuated
2020
 Mackenzie Scott, philathropist,ex wife of Amazon founder/CEO Jeff Bezos become the richest woman in the world, worth $68 billion


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 3rd Birthdays:
1913
 Alan Ladd- actor, Shane, The Carpetbaggers, Citizen Kane, This Gun For Hire
1923
 Mort Walker- U.S. cartoonist 'Beetle Bailey, Hi&Lois
1942
 Al Jardine- guitarist/singer with group'The Beach Boys'
1986
 Shaun White- U.S. Olympic Gold medal winner in snow boarding '06,'10,'18
Deaths:
1658
 Oliver Cromwell- British military/political leader 59
1962
 E.E.. Cummings- U.S poet  'I Carry Your heart With Me, 'I Thankyou God' 67
1970
 Vince Lombardi- U.S. Pro Football Hall of Fame Coach with Green Bay Packers '59-'67. The Super Bowl Trophy is named in his honor 57
2007
 Steve Fossett- U. S. adventurer,1st person to fly non stop around the world in a balloon.He disappeared while flying 63
2017 
Walter Becker- rock bassist/ guitarist/songwriter' with group'Steely Dan' Deacon Blues, Peg' 67{cancer}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 4th 

2002 Kelly Clarkson Becomes the First American Idol*
The singer, songwriter, and Grammy Awards winner made her first appearance in the second episode of the reality TV show, which was co-hosted by Ryan Seacrest and Brian Dunkleman and was judged by Paula Abdul, Simon Cowell, and Randy Jackson. The popular show was broadcast on Fox television network and has been on television for 14 seasons.
*
1998 Google is founded*
The internet company, now synonymous with the act of finding information on the world wide web was created by Larry Page and Sergey Brin. It started as a research project when Page and Brin were doctoral students at Stanford University.

*1998 Who wants to be a Millionaire? Makes its Debut on British Television*
The popular quiz game show that gave out cash prizes to contests for answering increasingly difficult questions was developed by David Briggs, Mike Whitehill, and Steven Knight, and was aired for the first time on ITC. Chris Tarrant hosted the British version of the show until 2014. The popularity of the show in the UK prompted TV channels from other countries to adapt it for their audiences.

*1888 Printing and imaging company Kodak, also known as Eastman Kodak Company, was founded by inventor George Eastman*
On the same day, Eastman received the patent for the roll-film camera. The cameras which were preloaded with rolls that were good for up to 100 photographs changed the world of photography by making it easier for amateurs to take it up as a hobby.

*1870 Napoleon III was ousted as Emperor of France*
The first elected president of France, Napoleon took over the title of Emperor in 1852. The ouster came in response to Napoleon's capitulation during the Franco-Prussian War. After being removed from power, he was exiled to England, where he died on January 9, 1873.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 4th   *

1981 Beyoncé Knowles
African/American singer-songwriter, producer, dancer, actress

1977 Kia Stevens
American wrestler

1963 John Vanbiesbrouck
American ice hockey player

1949 Tom Watson
American golfer

1824 Anton Bruckner
Austrian composer

*Deaths On This Day, September 4th *

2014 Joan Rivers
American comedian, actress, author

2006 Steve Irwin
Australian zoologist, television host

1986 Hank Greenberg
American baseball player

1965 Albert Schweitzer
Alsatian physician, Nobel Prize laureate

1588 Robert Dudley, 1st Earl of Leicester


----------



## Tish

*September 4, 2022 - Holidays on This Day*

Father's Day- Australia, New Zealand

Public Holiday (Constitutional Plebiscite)- Chile

World ****** Health Day- USA


----------



## Bretrick

September 4 - 1954
To coincide with the release of his second Sun single, "Good Rockin' Tonight", Elvis Presley makes his first appearance at The Grand Old Opry. 
Audience reaction is so poor, the Opry's manager Jim Denny suggests that Elvis go back to driving a truck.


----------



## Bretrick

September 4 - 1893 - Beatrix Potter's Peter Rabbit made his first appearance.


----------



## Bretrick

September 4 - 1985 The wreck of the Titanic was photographed for the first time, 73 years after it sank.


----------



## Bretrick

September 4 - 1886 Apache leader, Geronimo surrendered to General Nelson A. Miles at Skeleton Canyon Arizona.

After his trial, Geronimo was put to work as a prisoner of war, doing heavy labour for the South Pacific Railroad. This was in violation of the agreement he made with the U.S. when he surrendered.
He spent the rest of his life as a prisoner of war and a scout for the U.S. Army.
He died at Fort Sill, Oklahoma, in 1909, aged 84, still on the federal payroll as a scout.


----------



## Pam

4th September

1588 The death of Robert Dudley, Earl of Leicester, a favourite and possible lover of Queen Elizabeth I. When his wife Amy died after falling down the stairs, it was widely rumoured that Dudley had murdered her in order to marry Elizabeth. The Queen rejected him, even proposing that he wed Mary, Queen of Scots. 

1815 Sir Humphrey Davy invented the miner's safety lamp.

1893 Beatrix Potter introduced Peter Rabbit, Squirrel Nutkin, Flopsy, Mopsy and Cottontail in an illustrated note to her governess’s five-year-old son, Noel Moore. Her house, Hill Top, at Sawrey is now in the care of the National Trust.

1909 The first Boy Scout rally was held at Crystal Palace, near London.

1955 British TV newsreaders were seen in vision for the first time. The first was the BBC's Kenneth Kendall.

1964 Queen Elizabeth II opened the Forth Road Bridge across the Firth of Forth in Scotland.


----------



## moviequeen1

1888
 George Eastman patents the 1st roll film camera and registers name' Kodak'
1920
 horse,'Man O'War wins 1 5/8 mile Lawrence Realization Stakes at Belmont Park,NY by 100 lengths.
It was the largest winning margin in throughbred racing history,world record time of 2 min,40 min,8 sec
1965
 Beatles single' Help' hits # 1 on music charts,stays there for 3 weeks. The single' My Girl' by the Temptations bumped it from top spot
1998
 2 Stanford Univ students, Larry Page&Sergi Bien co found 'Google Inc'
2009
movie' The Hurt Locker' directed by Kathryn Bigelow is released. The story of a hot shot demolotion expert, his 2 team mates arrive in Baghdad ,as they work together to disarm unexploded bombs. It starred Jeremy Renner,Brian Geraghty,Anthony Mackie, Guy Pearce The movie won 6 Oscars inc  picture, director,orginal screen play Bigelow became the 1st woman to win best director


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 4th Birthdays:
1928
 Dick York- actor, 'Inherit the Wind',his best known TV role' Darrin Stephens' in sitcom'Bewitched' co star with Elizabeth Montgomery
1931
 Mitizi Gaynor- actress,singer, dancer' Anything Goes, South Pacific'
1949
 Tom Watson- U.S golfer won 8 major titles, won British Open 5 times '75,'77,'80,'82,'83
1968
 Mike Piazza- Baseball Hall of Fame catcher with L.A Dodgers, MYMets
Deaths:
1965
 Albert Schweitzer- German/French theologian&philosopher 90
1991
 Tom Tryon- actor 'The Cardinal,All That Glitters, The Longest Day' 65{stomach cancer}
2006
 Steve Irwin-Australian naturalist/TV host'The Crocodile Hunter' attacked&killed by stingray 44
2018
 Bill Daily- comedic actor, 2 best known TV roles' Capt Roger Healey' in NBC sitcom'I Dream of Jeannie', 'Howard Borden''sitcom, 'Bob Newhart Show' 91


----------



## Alligatorob

moviequeen1 said:


> Dick York- actor, 'Inherit the Wind',his best known TV role'


Great movie!  


moviequeen1 said:


> Steve Irwin-Australian naturalist/TV host'The Crocodile Hunter' attacked&killed by stingray


I think it was Irwin who attacked the stingray...


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 5th

1977 Voyager 1 probe is launched*
NASA launched the Voyager 1 probe from Florida. It is currently the farthest man-made object in Space.

*1972 Massacre at the Munich Olympics*
A group of Palestinian militants belonging to the Black September terrorist group stormed the apartment Israeli athletes were staying at the Olympic Village in Munich, Germany several days after the XX Olympic Summer Games had begun. They killed 2 athletes and took 9 hostages, demanding the release of release over 230 Arab prisoners being held in Israel. The ensuing violence to release the hostages ended with the death of all 9 hostages and 5 militants. All Olympic events were suspended for a day to mourn and pay respects to the slain members of the Israeli delegation.

*1957 On the Road Hits the Bookshelves for the First Time*
The iconic book was written by American author Jack Kerouac and was based on his and his friends’ travels across America. The book is considered to be a prime example of the Beat Generation – a group of authors and artists who examined and studied American culture after the Second World War.

*1944 Benelux is Formed*
The political and economic union consists of 3 countries - Belgium, Netherlands, and Luxemburg. The name comes from joining the first 2 letters, 3 in the case of Luxemburg of the member countries.

*1836 Sam Houston is Elected President of Texas*
He was made the Head of State of the Republic of Texas after colonists won their revolt against the Mexican government and created an independent and sovereign nation. Houston was responsible for the Texian victory against Mexican forces during the Battle of San Jacinto. Houston was elected president of the Republic of Texas twice and was also the only person to be governor of two different states - Texas and Tennessee.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, September 5th   *

1986 Colt McCoy
American football player

1946 Freddie Mercury
Tanzanian/English singer-songwriter, producer

1942 Werner Herzog
German director

1847 Jesse James
American criminal, murderer

1638 Louis XIV of France
*
Deaths On This Day, September 5th *

1997 Mother Teresa
Macedonian/Indian missionary, Nobel Prize laureate

1997 Georg Solti
Hungarian conductor

1982 Douglas Bader
English pilot

1945 Clem Hill
Australian cricketer

1877 Crazy Horse
Native American war leader


----------



## Bretrick

September 5 - 1984 Western Australia abolishes the Death Penalty.


----------



## Tish

*
Holidays on This Day *

International Day of Charity- USA

Labor Day- American Samoa, Guam, Northern Mariana Islands, Puerto Rico, Palau

Labour Day- Bermuda, Canada

Mother Teresa Beatification Day- Albania

Umhlanga Reed Dance- Eswatini


----------



## Bretrick

September 5 - 1987 The US Rock 'n' Roll TV show American Bandstand was officially cancelled after 30 years on ABC-TV.


----------



## moviequeen1

1774
The 1st Continental Congress meeting  12/13 delegates from British colonies convene a meeting in Philadelphia, PA at Carpenter's Hall
1882
 10,000 workers march in the 1st Labor day Parade in NYC
1972
 at the Munich Summer Olympic Games, 11 Israeli atheletes are taken and later killed by Palestinan Black Sept Group
1980
 the world's longest tunnel,St Gottard located in the Swiss Alps opens.Its 49,222ft{15,0002 meters} long
1995
 Balitmore Oriole baseball player, Cal Ripken,Jr ties Lou Gehrig's record of playing in 2,130 straight games


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 5th Birthdays:
1847
 Jesse James- American outlaw
1902
 Darryl Zanuck- U.S. film producer, Pres of 20th Century Fox Studio
1929
 Bob Newhart- comedian/actor, he starred in 2 TV shows bearing his name:
1. 'Bob Newhart Show'- played 'Bob Hartley' a successful Chicago psychartrist, TV wife was Suzanne Pleshette'Emily'
2. Newhart- played Dick Louden' who co owned a Vermont inn TV with TV wife played by Mary Frann
Bob won his 1st Prime time Emmy in 2013 as guest actor on CBS sitcom'Big Bang Theory' played' Prof Proton'
1945
 Al Stewart- Scottish singer/songwriter 'Year of The Cat, Time Passages"
1951
 Michael Keaton- actor  Night Shift, Mr Mom, Beetlejuice, Batman,Birdman
Deaths:
1877
Crazy Horse- last Sioux Indian War Chief 37
1997
 Mother Teresa- Indian nun, was founder of Missionaries of Charity 87
1999
 Allen Funt- creator of TV show' Candid Camera' 84
2003
Gisele MacKenzie- Canadian singer/actress who was regular on 50's music TV show' Your Hit Parade 76


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 6th

2007 Israel Conducts Operation Orchard*
The military operation was conducted by the Israeli air force to destroy a suspected nuclear reactor in the Deir el-Zor region of Syria.
*
1999 Suai Church Massacre*
More than 200 people who had found refuge in a church in Suai, East Timor were killed by pro-Indonesia militia after the results of an independence referendum came out.
*
1968 Swaziland Gains Independence From the British*
The Southern African state became a British protectorate in 1902 after the Anglo-Boer war. King Sobhuza became the head of the nation and reigned even after independence until 1982. He was succeeded by Mswati III, his son, who currently rules the country.
*
1870 A Woman casts her Vote in the US for the first time*
Louisa Ann Swain voted during state elections in the state of Wyoming. Although women weren’t extended the right to vote in the US until 1920, the governor of Wyoming, John A. Campbell, signed a bill that gave women the right to vote on December 13, 1869. This meant that women could vote in local and state elections, but not country-wide elections.
*
1522 Victoria Becomes the First Ship to Circumnavigate the World*
The Spanish ship, which was commanded by the Portuguese explorer Ferdinand Magellan, set sail from Spain on September 20, 1519, to find a better route to Indonesia. The expedition began with 5 ships including Victoria and 260 crew members. Magellan himself died during the voyage, and only Victoria with 18 crew members returned to Seville, Spain, after circumnavigating the world.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 6th   *

1972 Idris Elba
English/American actor

1969 CeCe Peniston
American singer-songwriter, actress

1963 Geert Wilders
Dutch politician

1945 Go Nagai
Japanese illustrator, author

1757 Gilbert du Motier, Marquis de Lafayette
French general

*Deaths On This Day, September 6th *

2007 Luciano Pavarotti
Italian tenor

1998 Akira Kurosawa
Japanese director, screenwriter, producer

1990 Len Hutton
English cricketer

1966 Margaret Sanger
American activist

1919 Lord Charles Beresford
Irish Admiral, politician


----------



## Tish

*
Holidays on This Day, September 6th *

Armed Forces Day- Sao Tome and Principe

Defense Day- Pakistan

Elcano's Day- Spain

Somhlolo Day (Independence Day)- Eswatini

Unification Day- Bulgaria


----------



## Bretrick

6 September 1962,
Bobby Vinton 's song - Roses are Red was number 1 on the Australian Charts

6 September 1990,
48 year old Tom Fogerty, rhythm guitarist for Creedence Clearwater Revival, died of respiratory failure.

6 September 1997,
An estimated 2.5 billion people watched Elton John on television sing a re-worked version of "Candle In The Wind" at the funeral of England's Princess Diana.
After the song is re-recorded and released as a single, it would become the largest selling record in history since UK and US singles charts began in the 1950s, with sales topping 33 million.


----------



## Pam

6th September

1651 Charles II famously spent the night hidden in an oak tree at Boscobel after his defeat by Oliver Cromwell at the Battle of Worcester.

1866 Three British tea clippers reached London within 2 hours of each other after a 16,000 mile race from China as there were big bonuses for the first ships home with the new season's tea.

1939 World War II: In an episode known as The Battle of Barking Creek, a friendly fire incident near Ipswich resulted in the first war death of a British fighter pilot (Pilot Officer Montague Hulton-Harrop). The incident exposed the inadequacies of RAF radar and identification procedures, leading to them being greatly improved by the crucial period of the Battle of Britain.

1944 World War II: The city of Ypres in Belgium was liberated by allied forces. As it was a difficult name to pronounce in English, British troops nicknamed the city 'Wipers'.

1952 Thirty-one people, including pilot John Derry, were killed. Dozens more were wounded at the Farnborough Air Show in Hampshire on 6 September 1952. Thousands of spectators watched as a De Havilland 110 aircraft broke the sound barrier and then disintegrated in the sky above them and fell to earth.


----------



## moviequeen1

1716
The 1st lighthouse built in North America is located on Little Brewster Island in Boston,Mass harbor. Its still in operation today by the U.S. Coast Guard
1899
 Carnation processes 1st can of evaporated milk,still on the market now made by Nestle's
1968
 Eric Clapton records guitar tracks on George Harrison's song' While My Guitar Gently Weeps'
1984
movie' Amadeus' directed by Milos Forman,based on play by British playwright, Peter Shaffer. The story is about the intense rivalry of 18th century composers, Antonio Saleri,Wolfgang Amadeus.The movie stars, F.Murray Abraham{Saleri},Tom Hulce{Amadeus}, Elizabeth Berridge, Simon Callow, Roy Dotrice.The movie won 8 Oscars inc picture, director,actor{Abraham} adapted screenplay
1991
 Saint Petersburg,Russia's 2nd largest city has its name restored,since 1924 the city was known as Leningrad


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 6th Birthdays:
1869
 Felix Salten- Austrian author'Bambi,a Life in The Woods'
1943
 Roger Waters- British rock bassist/singer with 'Pink Floyd'
1947
 Jane Curtin- comedic actress,her best known TV roles, orginial cast member on SNL  known as 'Not Ready For Prime Time PLayers '75-'80,'Allie' in CBS sitcom' Katie&Allie' co stars with Susan Saint James' ,'Dr Mary Albright' on NBC sitcom 'Third Rock from the Sun' co stars with John Lithgow
1972
 Idris Elba- British actor' Luther, The Wire'
Deaths:
1959
 Kay Kendall- British actress 'Genevieve,The Constant Husband' 32
2007
Luciano Pavarotti- Italian operatic tenor 71
2015
Martin Milner- actor 2 best known TV roles' 'Ted Stiles' on CBS drama' Route 66","Officer Peter Malloy" on NBC police drama'Adam 12' 83
2018
 Burt Reynolds- actor, Delverance, Cannonball Run, Smokey&The Bandit, he famously posed nude as the centerfold in 'Cosmo' magazine in '72. He later said in an interview'he regretted doing,wrecked his career 82


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 7th

1978 Georgi Markov is murdered*
The Bulgarian writer and dissenter had left Bulgaria in 1969 and was working at BBC in London during the time of his murder. His murder, which is popularly known as the Umbrella Murder took place while he was crossing Waterloo Bridge in London. The assassin, nicknamed Piccadilly, used a modified umbrella to shoot a pellet full of ricin in Markov’s leg. Markov died 4 days later, on September 11 of ricin poisoning.
*
1977 Treaty giving the Panama Canal to Panama is Signed*
The Torrijos–Carter Treaties were two treaties signed between the heads of state of the US and Panama. The treaties gave control of the canal that connects the Atlantic Ocean to the Pacific Ocean to Panama. The canal was constructed by and had been in the control of, the United States since 1904.

*1940 Germans Begin the Blitz over London*
The Germans began strategically bombing the United Kingdom and London on this day. For 57 days, the German Luftwaffe aerially bombed London, killing over 20,000 people and destroying over a million homes in the city. The strategy lasted until May 1941 but did not succeed in breaking British resolve. By 1941, German attention was diverted to the Soviet Union.
*
1936 The Tasmanian Tiger Becomes Extinct *
The last surviving Tasmanian Tiger – a carnivorous marsupial, died in captivity at the Hobart Zoo, Tasmania, Australia. Called Benjamin, the thylacine, as the species was called, is believed to have died due to neglect. Thylacines were natives of Australia and New Guinea and went extinct due to overhunting and the introduction of invasive species like dingos.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 7th *

1984 Vera Zvonareva
Russian tennis player

1940 Abdurrahman Wahid
Indonesian politician, 4th President of Indonesia

1909 Elia Kazan
Greek/American actor, director, producer, writer

1908 Paul Brown
American football coach, executive

1533 Elizabeth I of England

*Deaths On This Day, September 7th *

2011 2011 Lokomotiv Yaroslavl air disaster
Victims of the

1997 Mobutu Sese Seko
Congolese politician, President of Zaire

1984 Don Tallon
Australian cricketer

1978 Keith Moon
English drummer, songwriter, producer

1566 Suleiman the Magnificent
Ottoman sultan


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, September 7th *

Constitution Day- Fiji

Faro Day- Portugal

Independence Day- Brazil

International Day of Clean Air for Blue Skies- the USA

Still's Disease Awareness Day- USA


----------



## Bretrick

7 September 1936.
One of those sad dates in Tasmanian/Australian and World history
The last surviving Tasmanian Tiger died in captivity in a Hobart Zoo.
To show how pathetic humans are, a law to protect the Tasmanian Tiger was passed *two months *before the death of this last survivor.
How does one protect a species when there is only one of the species?
Man is a disgrace when it comes to protecting native animals.
A bounty was placed on the Tigers because farmers mistakenly blamed the Tigers for killing their sheep and cattle.
For every dead Tiger presented, one pound was paid to the hunters.
Livestock was more valuable than the native Thylacine. 
Sad day indeed.


----------



## Bretrick

7 September 1995
Space Shuttle Endeavour blasted off from the Kennedy Space Centre in Florida.
It was the 100th successful crewed NASA spaceflight.


----------



## moviequeen1

1888
Edith McLean is 1st U.S. baby to be placed in a incubator at State Emigrant Hosptial on Wards Island,NY
1915
"Raggedy Ann' doll is patent by Johnny Gruelle
1963
 TV entertainment show,'American Bandstand' moves to Calif,airs once/wk on Saturdays
1979
 30,000 TV viewers tune in at 7pm for the debut of a new sports channel'ESPN" {Entertainment Sports, Programming Network} It was co founded by Bud Rasmussen&his son Scott. At the time a 24 hrs/sports channel had never been considered, its the world leader in sports reaching 100mill U.S households broadcasts in several countries world wide
2015
 British archaelogists announce the discovery of a Neolithic 'superhenge' under 3 ft of earth in Durrington Walls


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 7th Birthdays:
1908
 Michael DeBakey- U.S cardiac surgeon,pioneer of artifical heart
1923
 Peter Lawford- British actor/ producer 'Mrs Miniver,The Thin Man' ex husband of Patricia Kennedy, sister of Pres John Kennedy, Sen Ted Kennedy
1936
Buddy Holly-  rock n roll singer/ songwriter in the 50's 'Peggy Sue','That'll Be The Day
1954
 Corbin Bernsen- actor best known TV roles 'Arnie Becker' in NBC legal drama' L.A.Law', 'Henry Spencer' in TV show' Psych'
Deaths:
1978
 Keith Moon- British rock drummer with band 'The Who' 32{drug overdose}
1994
 James Clavell- British author' Shogun, Tai-Pan, Noble House, King Rat, Whirlwind 69
2003
 Warren Zevon -singer/songwriter' Werewolves in London', Excitable Boy' 56


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 8th

2015 The Late Show with Stephen Colbert Makes its Debut*
The comedian was a correspondent for the Daily Show and the host of the Colbert Report on Comedy Central before he took over David Letterman as the host of The Late Show on CBS. The first show featured Presidential hopeful and former Governor of the state of Florida, Jeb Bush, and actor George Clooney.
*
1991 The republic of Macedonia Declares its Independence From Yugoslavia*
The landlocked Balkan country became independent after a referendum for independence from Yugoslavia was approved by about 96% of the voting public.

*1986 Oprah Winfrey Show Airs For the First Time*
The widely popular daytime talk show hosted and produced by Oprah Winfrey ran for 25 years and won over 45 Daytime Emmy Awards. The topic for the first episode of the show was titled “How to Marry the Man or Woman of Your Choice”.

*1974 President Ford Pardons Nixon*
Gerald R. Ford, the 38th President of the United States, issued Proclamation 4311, which pardoned his predecessor Richard Nixon for any crimes he may have committed in his role as the U.S. President. In August 1974, Nixon resigned from the office of the President - the only President to do so in the history of the United States, after impeachment proceedings against him were started in the House of Representatives because of his connection to the Watergate Scandal. The pardon was controversial. Many experts believe that it was a contributing factor to Ford’s inability to get elected as President 2 years later.

*1966 Star Trek Makes its Television Debut*
The popular science fiction television series created by Gene Roddenberry was about the adventures of the crew of the starship USS Enterprise. The starship was commanded by Captain James T. Kirk, who was assisted by Science Officer Spock and Chief Medical Officer Dr. Leonard McCoy. The first episode of the series, which is now known as The Original Series (TOS), was called the Man Trap and aired on NBC.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 8th   *

1979 Pink
American singer-songwriter, producer, actress

1970 Neko Case
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1932 Patsy Cline
American singer-songwriter, pianist

1925 Peter Sellers
English film actor, comedian, singer

1922 Lyndon LaRouche
American politician, and activist, founded the LaRouche movement
*
Deaths On This Day, September 8th *

2012 Thomas Szasz
Hungarian/American psychiatrist, academic

2006 Peter Brock
Australian race car driver

2003 Leni Riefenstahl
German director

1949 Richard Strauss
German composer, conductor

1916 Friedrich Baumfelder
German pianist, composer, conductor


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, September 8th *

Day of Asturias- Spain

Day of Extremadura- Spain

Feast of the Nativity of Mary- Philippines

Independence Day- North Macedonia

International Literacy Day- the USA


----------



## Bretrick

8 September 1972
Mandatory Military Service - (Conscription) was officially abolished in Australia.


----------



## Bretrick

8 September 2017
Country Music singer Don Williams dies aged 78


----------



## Pam

8th September

1664 The Dutch colony of New Amsterdam was surrendered to the British, who, in 1669, renamed it New York after the Duke of York.

1727 A barn fire during a puppet show in the village of Burwell, Cambridgeshire, killed 78 people (51 of them children). The doors had been nailed shut to prevent further people getting in, a simple act which was key to the tragedy which resulted. On 8th September 2005, a plaque was unveiled at the site of the barn in memorial of the fire.

1914 World War I: Private Thomas Highgate became the first British soldier of the war to be executed for desertion. He was undefended and called no witnesses in his defence, as all his comrades had been shot and killed. Highgate claimed that he was a 'straggler' trying to find his way back to rejoin his regiment after having been separated from his comrades. His execution was almost as hasty as his trial, as senior officers insisted that he be executed 'At once, as publicly as possible'. Posthumous pardons for over 300 such soldiers were announced in August 2006, including Highgate.

1944 The first German V2 flying bombs fell on Britain, exploding at Chiswick in London, killing 3 people.

1960 Publishers Penguin Books were charged with public obscenity for publishing D.H. Lawrence's controversial book - 'Lady Chatterley's Lover'.


----------



## Alligatorob

Tish said:


> *1870 A Woman casts her Vote in the US for the first time*
> Louisa Ann Swain voted during state elections in the state of Wyoming. Although women weren’t extended the right to vote in the US until 1920, the governor of Wyoming, John A. Campbell, signed a bill that gave women the right to vote on December 13, 1869. This meant that women could vote in local and state elections, but not country-wide elections.


The world has changed... 

I lived in Wyoming for a few years long ago, its moto was "The Equality State",  however when the legislature tried to rescend approval of the Equal Rights Amendment it was proposed to change to the Inequality state.  Don't remember the outcome of all that, but the ERA was never ratified.

Apparently Wyoming was the first state to give women the vote in the US, due to a shortage of women in the state.


----------



## moviequeen1

1504
 Michelangelo's statue of David is unveiled in Florence, Italy
1914
 HMS Oceanic,which was 2 weeks into service for Royal Navy runs aground off Foula, Shetland, Scotland in good weather sinks
1930
 Ricahrd Gurley Drew creates 'Scotch Tape'
1952
 Ernest Hemmingway's novel' The Old Man&The Sea' is published 5 million copies sold in 2 days
1974
 Pres. Gerald Ford pardons ex Pres, Richard Nixon of all federal crimes
1999
 movie' American Beauty' directed by Sam Mendes is released. The story of a man{Kevin Spacey} going thru mid life crisis neglects his wife{Annette Bening} a  real estate agent. The movie won 5 Oscars, picture, director  actor{Spacey} screenplay,cinematography
2018
 archeologists uncover over 300 gold coins from late imperial period from theatre in Como,Italy


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 8th Birthdays:
1157
 Richard I King of England 1189-'99
1915
 Frank Cady- actor, played the same character' Sam Drucker' in 3 CBS sitcoms, 'The Beverly Hillbillies, Petticoat Junction, Green Acres'
1925
 Peter Sellers- British comic/actor 'Pink Panther', The Mouse That Roared,Being There
1932
 Patsy Cline -country singer' Crazy, I Go To Pieces,Walkin After Midnight'
1971
 Martin Freeman- British actor "The Hobbitt, Sherlock
1979
 Pink -singer 'Get the Party Started, Try,Just Give Me a Reason'
Deaths:
1970
Percy Spencer- inventor of microwave oven 76
1977
 Zero Mostel- comedic actor' Fiddler on The Roof, The Producers 62
2006
 Frank Middlemass-British actor- Oliver Twist, Heart Beat, As Time Goes By 87


----------



## Tish

Alligatorob said:


> The world has changed...
> 
> I lived in Wyoming for a few years long ago, its moto was "The Equality State",  however when the legislature tried to rescend approval of the Equal Rights Amendment it was proposed to change to the Inequality state.  Don't remember the outcome of all that, but the ERA was never ratified.
> 
> Apparently Wyoming was the first state to give women the vote in the US, due to a shortage of women in the state.


That is fascinating, thank you, Bob, for sharing that.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 9th

2022 Queen Elizabeth II Died

2022 King Charles becomes King

2015 Queen Elizabeth II becomes the longest reigning British monarch*
She broke the record set by Queen Victoria, who ascended to the throne on June 20, 1837, and reigned for 63 years, 7 months, and 2 days.

*2007 Manuel Noriega's sentence in the United States ends*
Manuel Noriega, a former military ruler of Panama, was released after 17 years of imprisonment in the US. He was imprisoned on charges of drug trafficking, money laundering, and racketeering.

*2001 Unix Billennium is Celebrated*
Unix time or Unix epoch, POSIX time or Unix timestamp, is a time system that measures the number of seconds since midnight UTC of January 1, 1970, not counting leap seconds. At 01:46:40 UTC on September 9, 2001, Unix time reached the billionth-second timestamp.

*1991 Tajikistan Declares its Independence from the Soviet Union*
The Central Asian country had been conquered by Russia in the late 19th century. In 1929, the Tajik Soviet Socialist Republic was created as a constituent republic of the Soviet Union. Independence in 1991 came after the collapse of the USSR.
*
1948 Kim Il-sung Establishes North Korea*
After the Second World War, the Korean peninsula had been divided across the 38th parallel. The northern part was occupied by the Soviets while the south was occupied by the Americans. The Cold War impeded unification and on October 9, 1948, Kim Il-sung declared the creation of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea with the support of the USSR.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 9th   *

1975 Michael Bublé
Canadian singer-songwriter, actor

1960 Hugh Grant
English actor, producer

1941 Otis Redding
American singer-songwriter, producer

1890 Colonel Sanders
American businessman founded KFC

1828 Leo Tolstoy
Russian author

*Deaths On This Day, September 9th *

2022 Queen Elizabeth II 

2003 Edward Teller
Hungarian/American physicist

2001 Ahmad Shah Massoud
Afghan commander

1978 Jack Warner
Canadian/American film producer

1976 Mao Zedong
Chinese military leader, politician

1087 William the Conqueror
King of England, Duke of Normandy
2003 Edward Teller
Hungarian/American physicist

2001 Ahmad Shah Massoud
Afghan commander

1978 Jack Warner
Canadian/American film producer

1976 Mao Zedong
Chinese military leader, politician

1087 William the Conqueror
King of England, Duke of Normandy


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day *

California Admission Day- USA

Children's Day- Costa Rica

Chuseok Holiday- South Korea

Day of the Victims of Holocaust and of racial violence- Slovakia

Independence Day- Tajikistan


----------



## Bretrick

9 September 1946
Trans Australian Airlines - TAA -makes its first flight.

TAA eventually merged with Queensland and Northern Territory Aerial Services - Qantas - in 1994


----------



## Bretrick

9 September 1955
A new Dual Music System Jukebox, the first ever equipped to hold a hundred singles and two song per side Extended Play discs is released by J, P, Seeburg.


----------



## Bretrick

9 September 1956
Elvis Presley made his first appearance on _The Ed Sullivan Show_ in front of 54 million TV viewers. 
Elvis sang "Don't Be Cruel", "Love Me Tender", "Hound Dog" and "Ready Teddy" for host Charles Laughton who was filling in for Sullivan who was recovering from a recent car accident. 
Laughton mistakenly introduced the singer as "Elvin" Presley.


----------



## moviequeen1

1776
Congress offically renames country from United Colonies to Unites States of America
1942
 1st bombing on U.S soil during WWII by Japanese planes when they hit Mount Emily, Oregon killing 6 people
1957
 Paul Anka's single' Diana' hits #1 on music charts, stays there for 2 weeks
2001
 'Band of Brothers' 10 part mini series based on historian, Stephen Ambrose's novel of same name debuts on HBO. It was co created by Steven Speilberg,actor Tom Hanks.Its the story of 'Easy Company' 506th Parachute Infrantry' during WWII It stars Damian Lewis, Ron Livingston,Michael Fassbender, Donnie Walberg At the time was the most expensive series costing $125 mill. It won Emmy for Best limited mini series
2017
 Egyptian archaeologists discover a 3,500 yr old tomb of a goldsmith&his family in Draa Abul-Naga Egypt


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 9th Birthdays:
1828
 Leo Tolstoy- Russian novelist' War&Peace', Anna Karenna
1890
 Col Harland Sanders- U.S businessman,founder of Kentucky Fried Chicken{KFC} restaurant chain
1923
 Cliff Robertson- actor' Days of Wine&Roses, Charly, Obsession,Picnic
1941
 Otis Redding singer/songwriter' Sittin On The Dock of the Bay, Respect'
1960
 Hugh Grant- British actor 'Four Weddings and A Funeral, Notting Hill, Love, Actually Bridget Jones's Diary,Two Weeks Notice, Florence Foster Jenkins
1980
 Michelle Williams- actress Brokeback Mountain, Manchester by the Sea,Deception, The Greatest Showman
Deaths:
1978
 Jack L.Warner- film executive, Pres of Warner Bros Studio 86
1993
 Helen  O'Connell' singer with Jimmy Dorsey Orchestra' Green Eyes, Anapola' 74
1997
 Burgess Meredith- actor Advise&Consent, Rocky,Grumpy Old Men{played Jack Lemmon's dad} 88


----------



## Bretrick

10 September 1996
Pauline Hanson - Leader of the One Nation Party in Australia makes her first speech in the House of Reps.


----------



## Bretrick

10 September 1962
Britain's BBC banned Bobby Pickett's single, "Monster Mash", saying it was too morbid, offensive and in poor taste.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 10th

2007 Argentina swears in first female elected President*
Cristina Fernandez de Kirchner became the first elected female President of Argentina.

*2001 Release of the first film in the Lord of the Rings trilogy*
The award-winning movie called The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring was directed by Peter Jackson and was based on J. R. R. Tolkien's The Lord of the Rings.
*
1948 U.N. General Assembly adopts Universal Declaration of Human Rights*
The document proclaimed, for the first time, that fundamental human rights were to be universally protected.

*1901 First Nobel prize awarded*
Five years after the death of Swedish chemist and inventor, Alfred Nobel, the first Nobel Prizes were awarded.

*1817 Mississippi becomes the 20th state*
Mississippi becomes the 20th state in the United States.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 10th   *

1956 Rod Blagojevich
American politician, 40th Governor of Illinois

1908 Olivier Messiaen
French composer, ornithologist

1878 C. Rajagopalachari
Indian lawyer, politician, 1st Governor General of India

1830 Emily Dickinson
American poet

1815 Ada Lovelace
English mathematician

*Deaths On This Day, December 10th *

2006 Augusto Pinochet
Chilean general, politician, 30th President of Chile

1999 Franjo Tuđman
Croatian general, politician, 1st President of Croatia

1967 Otis Redding
American singer-songwriter, producer

1951 Algernon Blackwood
English author

1896 Alfred Nobel
Swedish chemist, and engineer, invented dynamite, founded the Nobel Prize


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, September 10th *

Anniversary of Victory over ISIS- Iraq

Constitution Day- Thailand

Day of the Namibian Women and International Human Rights Day- Namibia

Human Rights Day- Equatorial Guinea, Mongolia, USA

International Human Rights Day- Moldova, Turks and Caicos Islands


----------



## moviequeen1

1846
 inventor, Elias Howe gets U.S. patent for lockstitch sewing machine
1913
 Lincoln Highway opens as U.S. 1st paved highway. It started at Time Square in NYC went through 11 states ended at Lincoln Park in San Francisco,Calif
1945
 Norway's Prime Minister, Vidkun Quisling is sentenced to death for collaborating with the Nazi's. He was executed by firing squad
2000
 Andrew Lloyd Webber's musical 'Cats' which opened on Broadway in Oct '82 closes after 7,485 shows. Over its run won 7 Tony Awards,3 Drama Desk Awards,a Grammy
2005
 a new human like species HOMO NALEDI is announced by scientists and team of female archaeologists found in deep cave in South Africa


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 10th Birthdays:
1914
 Robert Wise-  film director-West Side Story, The Sound of Music, The Day the Earth Stood Still He won 4 Oscars for producing&directing West Side Story,Sound of Music
1929
 Arnold Palmer- U.S golfer  won 7 major titles won Masters 4 times '58,'60',62','64. His fans were known ' Arnie's Army'
1940
Danny Hutton- Irish born singer with band' Three Dog Night' Joy to the World, One, Black&White'
1960
 Colin Firth- British actor, Circle of Friends, The King's Speech, Mamma Mia, Bridget Jones' Diary,Girl with a Pearl Earring won best actor Oscar for 'Speech'
Deaths:
1851
 Thomas Hopkins Gallaudet- U.S. pioneer of educating deaf people 63
2007
 Jane Wyman- actress 'Johnny Belinda,  Magnificent Obsession' best known TV role'Angela Channing'  matriarch on CBS drama' Falcon Crest' 1st wife of actor/ U.S. Pres Ronald Reagan 90


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 11th

2012 Attacks on The US Diplomatic Compounds in Benghazi, Libya*
About 150 Islamic militants attacked two different US diplomatic buildings in the city with gunfire, grenades, and mortars. 4 Americans including US ambassador J. Christopher Stevens died in the attack. The incident led to political controversy in the country, especially related to the statements made by then Secretary of State, Hillary Clinton, and members of the State Department.

*2011 Occupy Wall Street movement begins*
The Occupy Wall Street movement began in Zuccotti Park in the Wall Street District of New York City

*2007 Russia Tests Father of All Bombs*
The world’s most powerful non-nuclear bomb was a thermobaric bomb – it detonated mid-air and uses the oxygen in the air to create an explosion. The energy released by the bomb equaled 44 tons of TNT.
*
2001 September 11 Attacks in the United States*
A series of 4 coordinated suicide attacks were carried out by the terrorist group Al Qaeda on the morning of September 11. Nineteen militants hijacked 4 California-bound airplanes from east coast cities in the US and used the planes to target major American landmarks. Two planes crashed into the two towers of the World Trade Center, which caused them to collapse within two hours of being struck. One plane crashed into the Pentagon building in Arlington, Virginia, while the fourth plane, thought to be bound towards Washington DC, crashed in a field in Pennsylvania after passengers tried to fight back against the hijackers. The attacks injured about 6000 people, claimed the lives of about 3000 people, caused significant economic damage, and destroyed property worth tens of billions of dollars. The attack was the precursor to the War Against Terror and the War in Afghanistan.
*
1998 Commonwealth Games Open in Kuala Lumpur*
The 16th Commonwealth Games were held for the first time in an Asian country that did not have the British monarchy as the head of the state, 69 countries participated in the games that are held every 4 years.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 11th   *

1977 Ludacris
American rapper, producer, and actor, founded Disturbing the Peace Records

1965 Moby
American singer-songwriter, DJ

1965 Bashar al-Assad
Syrian politician, 21st President of Syria

1924 Rudolf Vrba
Czech/Canadian holocaust survivor, educator

1885 D. H. Lawrence
English novelist

*Deaths On This Day, September 11th *

1987 Peter Tosh
Jamaican singer-songwriter, guitarist

1973 Salvador Allende
Chilean physician, politician

1971 Nikita Khrushchev
Soviet politician, 7th Premier of the Soviet Union

1948 Muhammad Ali Jinnah
Indian/Pakistani lawyer, politician, founder of Pakistan

1941 Christian Rakovsky
Bulgarian revolutionary, politician


----------



## Tish

*
Holidays on This Day, September 11th *

Chuseok Holiday- South Korea

Constitution Commemoration Day- USA

Day after the Mid-Autumn-Festival- Macau

Ethiopian New Year- Ethiopia

European Heritage Days- Germany


----------



## Bretrick

11 September 1914
Australia invades the Papua - New Guinea island of New Britain, (capital, Rabaul) defeating a German contingent there.
It was one of the earlies battles of World War l when the Australian Naval Force landed on the island. 
They quickly overwhelmed the German forces and occupied the island for the duration of the war.


----------



## Bretrick

11 September 1922
Australian newspaper The Sun is founded, predecessor for the Herald Sun of Melbourne which is still in print today


----------



## Bretrick

11 September 1928
Charles Kingsford Smith completes the first flight across the Tasman Sea setting out from Richmond, west of Sydney, landing at the Wigram aerodrome, New Zealand
The flight consisted of a four man crew, Pilot Kingsford Smith, co pilot Charles Ulm, navigator Harold Litchfield and radio operator, New Zealander Thomas McWilliams and took 14 hours and 25 minutes.
The flight had been postponed for a week in the hope of good weather over the Tasman but they struck thunderstorms throughout the night which knocked out the radio.
Kingsford Smith was forced to fly blind for much of the journey as heavy rain or ice coated the windshield.


----------



## Bretrick

11 September 1997
Mars Global Surveyor inserts itself into orbit around Mars.
Launched November 7, 1996, Mars Global Surveyor became the first successful mission to the red planet in two decades. 
*After a year and a half spent trimming its orbit from a looping ellipse to a circular track around the planet, *the spacecraft began its prime mapping mission in March 1999. 
The mission has studied the entire Martian surface, atmosphere, and interior. One of the most exciting observations is that the red planet has very repeatable weather patterns. 
Weather patterns observed by the spacecraft include some dust storms that repeat in the same location within a week or two of the time they occurred in the previous year. In addition, local disturbances and dust devils may start up at any time after the first day of spring and continue until Martian autumn.
It completed its primary mission in January 2001 and was in its third extended mission phase when, on 2 November 2006, the spacecraft failed to respond to messages and commands. A faint signal was detected three days later which indicated that it had gone into Safe Mode.
Attempts to recontact the spacecraft and resolve the problem failed, and NASA officially ended the mission in January 2007.
Mars Global Surveyor remains in a stable near-polar circular orbit at about 450 km altitude and  was expected to crash onto the surface of the planet at some point after 2047.


----------



## Bretrick

11 September 1987
Canadian born actor Lorne Greene, (Ben Cartwright - Bonanza) whose spoken word recording of "Ringo" went to number 1 on Billboard's Hot 100 in 1964, passed away at the age of 72.


----------



## Marie5656

·
The night before.......
On this day... 21 years ago 246 people went to sleep in preparation for their morning flights. 2,606 people went to sleep in preparation for work in the morning. 343 firefighters went to sleep in preparation for their morning shift. 60 police officers went to sleep in preparation for morning patrol. 8 paramedics went to sleep in preparation for the morning shift. None of them saw past 10:00am Sept 11, 2001. In one single moment life may never be the same. As you live and enjoy the breaths you take today and tonight before you go to sleep in preparation for your life tomorrow, kiss the ones you love, snuggle a little tighter, and never take one second of your life for granted. #AlwaysRemember #NeverForget #NYPD #FDNY #NYC  #ArmedForces #TheDayBefore


----------



## moviequeen1

1883
 American architech, James Cutler patents postal mail chute
1926
 Spain leaves the League of Nations due to Germany joining
1951
 Florence Chatwick becomes the 1st woman to swim the English Channel from England- France, took her 16 hrs, 19 min
1959
 U. S. Congress passes bill authorizing food stamps for poor Americans
1970
 Ford Pinto is introduced, cost $1,800
1977
 The Atari 2600 is released in North America which started the video game industry


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 11th Birthdays:
1885
 D.W. Lawrence- British writer' Lady Chatterly's Lover
1925
 Alan Bergman- award winning lyricist with his wife, Marilyn' The Way We Were, How Do You Keep The Music PLaying,You Don't Bring Me Flowers
1940
 Brian dePalma- film director 'Body Double, Dressed to Kill,The Untouchables
1950
 Amy Madigan- actress Uncle Buck, Twice in a Lifetime, Field of Dreams,Gone Baby Gone, married to actor Ed Harris
1967
 Harry Coninck,Jr- pop/jazz singer/ pianist
Deaths:
1956
 Billy Bishop- Canadian WWI flying ace 62
1987
 Lorne Greene- Canadian actor best known TV role' Ben Cartwright' in NBC Western' Bonanza 72
1994
 Jessica Tandy- British born actress- Driving Miss Daisy, Fried Green Tomatoes, Cocoon 85
2003
 John Ritter-comedic actor best known TV role' Jack Tripper' in ABC sitcom' Three;s Company' 54


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 12th

1992 First African American Woman goes into Space*
Mae C. Jemison, a physician, was a Mission Specialist on STS-47 which was the 50th space flight of NASA’s Space Shuttle Program. It was the space shuttle Endeavour’s second flight. During over 190 hours she spent in space, she conducted experiments on weightlessness and motion sickness.
*
1974 A Coup in Ethiopia ousts Emperor Haile Selassie*
The coup was led by a group of the Ethiopian armed forces and other law enforcement agencies of the country called the Derg. After the coup, Selassie was imprisoned. He died two years later, on August 28, 2015. Selassie is also often considered to be a Messiah by those who follow Rastafarianism, a religious belief that originated in Jamaica.

*1970 The Soviet Union launches the Luna 16*
It was the first robotic probe to land on the Moon and return to Earth with rock samples. Luna 16 landed on Earth on September 24.
*
1953 Jacqueline Bouvier Marries John Fitzgerald Kennedy*
The much talked about wedding of the season took place in Newport, Rhode Island. At the time of the wedding, John F. Kennedy was a Senator in the US Congress from the state of Massachusetts. In 1960, Kennedy won the presidency after beating Republican candidate Richard Nixon.
*
1943 The Gran Sasso Raid is conducted by the German paratroopers at the behest of Hitler*
The purpose of the airborne operation, also known as Operation Eiche, was to free Italian dictator Benito Mussolini from a ski resort where he was being held on the orders of the Italian king, Victor Emmanuel III. Using gliders, German troops entered the ski resort and successfully rescued Mussolini.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 12th   *

1980 Yao Ming
Chinese basketball player

1967 Louis C.K.
American comedian, actor, screenwriter

1956 Sam Brownback
American politician, 46th Governor of Kansas

1951 Bertie Ahern
Irish politician

1892 Alfred A. Knopf, Sr.
American publisher founded Alfred A. Knopf Inc.
*
Deaths On This Day, September 12th *

2014 Ian Paisley
Irish minister, politician, 2nd First Minister of Northern Ireland

2009 Norman Borlaug
American agronomist, humanitarian, Nobel Prize laureate

2008 David Foster Wallace
American author

2003 Johnny Cash
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, actor

1977 Robert Lowell
American poet


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, September 12th *

Day after Mid-Autumn Festival- Hong Kong

Gibraltar Day observed- Gibraltar

International Day for South-South Cooperation- USA

Knabenschiessen- Switzerland

Mid-Autumn Festival Holiday- Macau


----------



## rgp

Marie5656 said:


> ·
> The night before.......
> On this day... 21 years ago 246 people went to sleep in preparation for their morning flights. 2,606 people went to sleep in preparation for work in the morning. 343 firefighters went to sleep in preparation for their morning shift. 60 police officers went to sleep in preparation for morning patrol. 8 paramedics went to sleep in preparation for the morning shift. None of them saw past 10:00am Sept 11, 2001. In one single moment life may never be the same. As you live and enjoy the breaths you take today and tonight before you go to sleep in preparation for your life tomorrow, kiss the ones you love, snuggle a little tighter, and never take one second of your life for granted. #AlwaysRemember #NeverForget #NYPD #FDNY #NYC  #ArmedForces #TheDayBefore



  LEST WE FORGET !

  Thank you for posting.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 12th
1895
 Anne Londonberry arrives in Chicago to collect her $10,000 prize for completing the round the world bicycle trip as the 1st woman to do so. It took her 15 months to finish
1958
 U.S. Supreme Court orders the all white Central High School in Little Rock Arkansas to intergrate 9 black students are escorted into the school by the Arkansas National Guard
1992
 Mae Jemison , a physican/engineer becomes the 1st African American woman astronaut to go into space aboard Space craft Endeavour Her job was doing experiments on weightlessnes/motion sickness on her crew mates and herself
2017
 Apple unveils its premium iphone costing $999 along with iphone 8


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 12th Birthdays:
1818
 Richard Gatlin- inventor of the famous Gatlin gun which was 1st hand cranked machine gun
1913
 Jesse Owens- U.S. African-American track/field athelete who won 4 gold medals at the Berlin Summer Olympic Games
1931
Ian Holm- British actor 'Alien, The Lord of the Rings,King Lear
1952
 Gerry Beckley-singer/ songwriter with band' America'  wrote these singles' I Need You,Sister Golden hair,Daisy Jane,Only in Your Heart'
1957
 Rachel Ward- actress best known TV role'Meggie{adult} in mini series' The Thorn Birds'
Deaths:
1869
 Peter Mark Roget- British lexicographer, inventor of slide rule 90
1972
 William Boyd- film actor, cowboy hero 'Hopalong Cassidy' 77
1993
 Raymond Burr- Canadian actor, 2 best known TV roles' 'Perry Mason in legal drama' Perry Mason, 'Robert Ironside' in NBC police drama 'Ironside 76{liver cancer}
2003
 Johnny Cash- country singer' I Walk the Line, A Boy Name Sue, Ring of Fire' 71
2013
 Ray Dolby- U.S. engineer/ sound expert, inventor of Dolby noise reduction system 80


----------



## Bretrick

13 September 1958
Cliff Richard made his British TV debut on Jack Good's _Oh Boy_ program, where he performed "Move It". 
Before he was allowed to appear on the show, Richard was ordered to remove his sideburns.


----------



## Bretrick

13 September 1960
In Britain, the director of public prosecution is called upon to ban the American hit "Tell Laura I Love Her" by Ray Peterson. 
The song was being denounced in the press as likely to inspire a teen-age "glorious death cult." 
The story tells of a lovesick youngster who drives in a stock car race to win the hand of his sweetheart. 
He crashes and just before dying, groans out the words of the title.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 13th

1993 Oslo accords are signed*
Also known as the Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements, the Accords helped create the Palestinian interim self-government or the Palestinian National Authority (PNA) and called for the withdrawal of the Israeli Defence Forces from the West Bank and Gaza Strip.

*1974 French Ambassador is Kidnapped in the Hague*
3 members of the Japanese Red Army (JRA), a communist militant group that was formed in Lebanon, stormed the French Embassy in the Hague and took 10 hostages, including the French Ambassador. The siege ended after the militants’ demands for the release of another JRA member, cash, and a plane was met.

*1933 A Woman is Elected to New Zealand Parliament for the first time*
Elizabeth McCombs won the by-elections for the parliamentary seat of Lyttelton, which was held by her husband before he died in August 1933. New Zealand extended suffrage to women in 1893.
*
1899 First Recorded Automobile Fatality in the US takes place*
Henry H. Bliss was struck by a taxi cab while crossing the street in New York City. He died the next day due to his injuries.
*
1759 The Battle of Quebec is fought between the British and the French*
A key event in the Seven Years’ War that involved the great European powers at the time, the battle took place on the farm of Abraham Martin. Because of this, the battle is also often called the Battle of the Plains of Abraham. British troops under the command of General James Wolfe defeated the French in the very short, 15-minute-long battle and took over Quebec. The Battle resulted in the French giving up their control over areas in present-day Canada and most of North America coming under the control of the British.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 13th    *

1989 Thomas Müller
German footballer

1981 Angelina Love
Canadian wrestler

1969 Shane Warne
Australian cricketer

1916 Roald Dahl
English pilot, author, screenwriter

1819 Clara Schumann
German pianist, composer

*Deaths On This Day, September 13th *

1996 Tupac Shakur
American rapper, producer, actor

1977 Leopold Stokowski
Polish/English conductor

1971 Lin Biao
Chinese military officer, politician, and Vice Premier of the People's Republic of China

1806 Charles James Fox
English politician

1598 Philip II of Spain


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day September 13th *

Inauguration Day- Kenya

International Programmers' Day- USA


----------



## Bretrick

13 September 1828
On this day Sydney's, and Australia's, first bank robbery took place when the Bank of Australia strongroom was breached by thieves entering through a sewer drain and stealing £14,000 (equivalent to $20 million today) mostly in notes but also some gold and silver coins. 
To thwart the robbers the bank withdrew all its notes from circulation and its note printing machines worked overtime so that old notes could be exchanged for new. 
People surrendering old notes were required to explain how they had acquired them and several who were unable to give a satisfactory provenance were questioned by the police. 
There was a surreptitious trade in stolen old notes, at a heavy discount, and several people were subsequently charged with possession of stolen money and receiving stolen goods; most were sentenced to seven or fourteen years in the Moreton Bay penal colony.
The majority of the stolen money was never recovered.


----------



## Bretrick

13 September 1814
An attack on an American fort on this day gave birth to the country's national anthem, The Star Spangled Banner.

Ironically, since the United States was at war with Britain at the time in what became known as the War of Independence, the tune was the work of a British composer, the little known John Stafford Smith.
In 1814, Baltimore was not only America's third largest city (population 45,000), but also a port from where repeated attacks had been made against British ships.
Determined to teach them a lesson, British warships planned to sail into Baltimore harbour and attack the city with cannons, pounding it into submission. First, though, they needed to neutralise a fortress named Fort McHenry which protected the harbour entrance.
At 6.30 on the morning of 13 September the attack began and during the next 24 hours about 2,000 shells and 800 rockets were fired at the fortress.
Above it flew a giant American flag measuring 42 feet by 30 feet.

Watching the action from a distance was American lawyer, author, and amateur poet Francis Scott Key. When he saw that the huge flag was still flying at dawn the next day, signifying an American victory,* he was inspired to write the poem, Defence of Fort M'Henry.*

Later, the words were set to John Stafford Smith's music,* and renamed The Star Spangled Banner*. It became a popular patriotic song.

The work became very popular in America and a powerful expression of patriotism. In 1916 it was proclaimed by President Woodrow Wilson to be the national anthem of all the armed forces. 
Finally, in 1931, under an Act of Congress, it became America's national anthem.


----------



## Pam

13th September

1902 The first conviction in Britain using finger-prints as evidence was in the case against Harry Jackson by the Metropolitan Police at the Old Bailey. He had left his thumbprint in wet paint on a window sill and was tracked down through it. He was sentenced to seven years.

1940 Buckingham Palace was hit by a bomb during 'The Blitz'.

1957 The Mousetrap became Britain's longest running play, reaching its 1,998th performance.

1980 Hercules, the bear who went missing on Benbecula (in the Outer Hebrides) while being filmed for a Kleenex television commercial, was recaptured after 24 days 'on the run'. 

1988 Medina Perez, a Cuban diplomat opened fire in a crowded London street because of an American plot to make him defect, (his government said).

1989 Britain's biggest ever banking computer error gave customers an extra £2 billion in a period of 30 minutes; 99.3 per cent of the money was reportedly returned.


----------



## moviequeen1

1881
 Lewis Howard Latimer patents electric lamp with a carbon filament
1925
 Xavier Univ opens in New Orleans, Louisanna, 1st U. S Univ for African Americans
1955
 Swiss inventor George de Mestral receives patent for what became Velcro
1965
 The Beatles win their 1st Grammy for 'Best Group'
2008
 movie' Slumdog Millionaire' directed by Danny Boyle is released. The story is about a young man who is about to win India's version of game show' Who Wants to Be A Millionaire, but he is accused of cheating. In flashbacks,we learn what his life was like orphaned growing up on streets of Bombay. it starred Dev Patel,Freida Pinto, Madhur Mittal, movie won 8 Oscars inc picture/director, adapted screenplay


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 13th Birthdays:
1660
 Daniel Defoe- novelist' Robinson Crusoe'
1851
 Walter Reed -U.S. Army physican/ bacterologist who proved mosquitos transmit yellow fever
1912
 Reta Shaw- actress "Mary Poppins', Picnic, her best known TV role' Martha Grant' in sitcom' The Ghost&Mrs Muir' 68-'70
1924
 Maurice Jarre-film composer, Fatal Attraction,Lawrence of Arabia, Dr Zhivago, Witness
1944
 Peter Cetera- sing/songwriter lead singer with band' Chicago' 67-'85,he wrote these hit singles'  Wishing You Were here, Happy Man, Baby What a Big Surprise, If You Leave Me Now'
1971
 Stella McCartney- English fashion designer, daughter of Paul & Linda McCartney
Deaths:
 1996
 Tupac Shakur -rapper who was killed by a drive by shooting 25
2001
Dorothy Mc Guire-actress 'Gentleman's Agreement, Old Yeller, Summer Magic' 85
2019
 Eddie Money- U. S. rock singer/songwriter' Take Me Home Tonight,Two Tickets to Paradise' 70{cancer}


----------



## Bretrick

14 September 1968
The Archies cartoon show first episode screens on CBS.
17 episodes were produced with the final episode screening on January 4 1969.
The show was designed to emulate the live-action series The Monkees by including rock music into each episode.
The fictional group released a series of real-life albums and singles. Their most successful song is Sugar Sugar, which stood at the top of the pop charts for four weeks in 1969. 
Sugar, Sugar became the No. 1 song of 1969 on the Billboard charts.


----------



## Bretrick

14 September 1994
Major League Baseball season cancelled.
The Owners tried to instigate a salary cap.
To this day there is no salary cap but a Competitive Balance Tax was introduced in 1997 to regulate the total sum of money a given team can spend on their roster.


----------



## Bretrick

14 September 1983
Amy Winehouse was born.
British singer-songwriter who found fame as a result of the critically acclaimed multiple Grammy Award winning album Back to Back.
She died from alcohol poisoning on July 23, 2011.


----------



## Bretrick

14 September 1985
The American sitcom The Golden Girls debuted on NBC.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 14th

2000 Microsoft Launches Windows ME*
The Millennium Edition was the last of the operating systems of the Windows 9x series.

*1985 The Golden Girls Make Their Television Debut*
The popular American sitcom about 4 single and older women living together in a Miami, Florida house ran for 6 seasons on NBC. The main characters in the show were played by Beatrice Arthur, Estelle Getty, Rue McClanahan, and Betty White, each of whom won the Emmys for their actions in the show. The series also won 2 Primetime Emmy Awards for Outstanding Comedy Series and 3 Golden Globe Awards for Best Television Series.

*1979 The Afghan President is assassinated*
Nur Muhammad Taraki had taken office less than a year ago when he was killed by gunfire at the behest of Hafizullah Amin. Amin took the seat of the president after the assassination and ruled for only 3 months before he was killed by the Soviets during Operation Storm-333.

*1959 First Man-Made Object Successfully Lands on the Moon*
Soviet space probe Luna 2 was also the first man-made spacecraft to land on any celestial object. It was launched on September 12, 1959, and lost communications with Earth as it impacted the Moon’s surface east of Mare Serenitatis near the Aristides, Archimedes, and Autolycus craters.

*1956 IBM 305 RAMAC is Released*
The 350 RAMAC was the first computer with a disk drive and was primarily targeted toward businesses that did real-time transactions. RAMAC stood for Random Access Method of Accounting and Control. The RAMAC 350, which was one of the last vacuum tube computers manufactured by IBM, was replaced by the IBM 1401 in the early 1960s.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 14th   *

1985 Aya Ueto
Japanese actress, singer

1983 Amy Winehouse
English singer-songwriter

1965 Dmitry Medvedev
Russian politician, 3rd President of Russia

1879 Margaret Sanger
American activist

1769 Alexander von Humboldt
German geographer, explorer

*Deaths On This Day, September 14th *

1936 Irving Thalberg
American screenwriter, producer

1901 William McKinley
American politician, 25th President of the United States

1852 Arthur Wellesley, 1st Duke of Wellington
Irish/English field marshal, politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1836 Aaron Burr
American politician, 3rd Vice President of the United States

407 John Chrysostom
Turkish archbishop


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day September 14th* 

Battle of San Jacinto- Nicaragua


----------



## Pam

14th September

1607 The 'Flight of the Earls' from Lough Swilly, Donegal, in Ireland took place when Hugh Ó Neill (the earl of Tyrone) and about ninety followers left Ireland for mainland Europe following their earlier defeat in battle. They hoped to recruit an army for the invasion of Ireland with Spanish help, but King Philip III of Spain wanted to preserve the recent peace with England under its new Stuart dynasty so it was all to no avail. Nevertheless he persisted with the invasion plan until his death in exile in 1616.

1682 Bishop Gore School (Ysgol Esgob Gore), in Swansea was founded. It is one of the oldest schools in Wales and its most famous former pupil is almost certainly the poet, playwright and author Dylan Thomas who, it is said, was not a distinguished pupil. His father was Senior English Master at the school, which was then known as Swansea Grammar School.

1981 A teenage boy who fired blank shots at the Queen during a Trooping of the Colour ceremony has pleaded guilty to a charge under the 1848 Treason Act and been jailed for five years. The Queen was startled when 17-year-old Marcus Sarjeant fired several shots in her direction as she was riding in a parade down the Mall in June, but was unharmed. 

2021 An exceptionally rare first edition of Mary Shelley’s gothic classic Frankenstein broke the world auction record for a printed work by a woman when it was sold, (Lot 96), for £850,000 at Christie's in New York. The first edition was one of 500 copies of the novel printed in 1818, and the first to be auctioned since 1985.


----------



## horseless carriage

Tish said:


> 1658 Oliver Cromwell
> English general, politician


Cromwell died of natural causes in 1658 and was buried in Westminster Abbey. He was succeeded by his son Richard, whose weakness led to a power vacuum. Oliver's former General George Monck then mounted a coup, causing Parliament to arrange Prince Charles's return to London as King Charles II and the Royalists' return to power in 1660. Cromwell's corpse was then dug up, put on trial for treason, found guilty, hung in chains and beheaded.

There's justice for you!


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 14th
1741
 George Frederic Handel finishes his' Messiah oratorio after working 23 days non stop
1901
 Theodore Roosevelt becomes  26th U.S. Pres after Pres William McKinley dies from gun shot wounds, while he was attending the Pan-American Expo in Buffalo,NY
1942
sailor, John William Finn becomes the 1st U.S. Medal of Honor recipent for his acts of bravery,courage,valor during the attack at Pearl Harbor, from U.S. Navy Admiral, Chester Nimitz
1985
 NBC's classic sitcom' The Golden Girls' starring Bea Arthur, Betty White, Rue Mc Clanahan, Estelle Getty debuts .The show is about 4 single women living together in a house in Miami,Fla, show ended in 1992
1987
 Baltimore Oriole player, Cal Ripken,Jr's record streak of playing in 8,243 consecutive innings{908 games} is broken


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 14th Birthdays:
1914
 Clayton Moore- actor best known TV role' The Lone Ranger'
1947
 Sam Neill- New Zealand actor 'Dead Calm', Jurrassic Park, The Piano
Deaths:
1851
 James Fenimore Cooper- novelist' The Last of the Mohicans' 61
1982
 Grace Kelly- actress 'Rear Window, High Society, Dial M for Murder,married to Prince of Monaco 52{car accident}
2009
 Patrick Swayze- actor' Ghost, Dirty Dancing' 57{pancreatic cancer}


----------



## Tish

horseless carriage said:


> Cromwell died of natural causes in 1658 and was buried in Westminster Abbey. He was succeeded by his son Richard, whose weakness led to a power vacuum. Oliver's former General George Monck then mounted a coup, causing Parliament to arrange Prince Charles's return to London as King Charles II and the Royalists' return to power in 1660. Cromwell's corpse was then dug up, put on trial for treason, found guilty, hung in chains and beheaded.
> 
> There's justice for you!


Oh my word, they dug him up? 
Now that is justice.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 15th

2008 Lehman Brothers file for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection*
Lehman Brothers Holdings Inc. filed for bankruptcy protection. This was the largest bankruptcy in US history.
*
1981 John Bull becomes the oldest operable locomotive*
The steam locomotive manufactured by the British and operated in New Jersey, US became the world's oldest and still operable locomotive when the Smithsonian operated it on this day. It was first put to use on September 15, 1831.

*1963 A Ku Klux Klan bomb kills 4 young African-American girls*
4 members of the white supremacy group, set off a timed bomb at the 16th Street Baptist Church, a predominantly black church in Birmingham, Alabama. The bombings marked a watershed moment in the Civil Rights Movement in America.

*1935 Nuremberg laws instituted by the Nazi party are put into force*
The laws revoked citizenship for Jews, forbade them from having relationships with people of non-Jewish origin, and made the swastika the official symbol of Germany.
*
1894 Battle of Pyongyang ends with a decisive Japanese victory*
The battle was a major land battle that took place between the forces of Meiji Japan and Qing China during the First Sino-Japanese War.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 15th *

1955 Renzo Rosso
Italian fashion designer, and businessman, co-founded Diesel Clothing

1954 Hrant Dink
Turkish/Armenian journalist

1946 Oliver Stone
American director, screenwriter, producer

1890 Agatha Christie
English author

1254 Marco Polo
Italian explorer

*Deaths On This Day, September 15th *

2007 Colin McRae
Scottish race car driver

1980 Bill Evans
American pianist, composer

1938 Thomas Wolfe
American author

1859 Isambard Kingdom Brunel
English engineer, designed the Clifton Suspension Bridge

1842 Francisco Morazán
Guatemalan lawyer, politician


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day September 15th *

Birth of Bocage- Portugal

Day of Our Lady of Sorrows- Slovakia

First Day of National Hispanic Heritage Month- USA

Grand Magal de Touba- Senegal

Independence Day- Costa Rica, Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua, El Salvador


----------



## Bretrick

15 September 1962
Australia enters the America's Cup yacht race for the first time.
Australian press magnate Frank Packer has a 12 metre yacht designed and built specifically for the challenge.
The yacht is launched on February 19, seven months before the first America's Cup race.
The boat is christened Gretel in memory of Frank Packer's late wife.

September 15 to 25, 1962, off Newport, Rhode Island.

Gretel races against the American 12-metre Weatherly in the best of seven races.
Weatherly beats Gretel 4 races to 1.


----------



## Bretrick

15 September 1949
The Lone Ranger debuted on television, with Clayton Moore as the renegade lawman and Jay Silverheels as Tonto.


----------



## Bretrick

15 September 1978
Muhammad Ali won the world heavyweight boxing championship for the third time with his victory over Leon Spinks.


----------



## Bretrick

15 September 1964
At Cleveland's Public Auditorium, police inspector Carl Bear takes the microphone from John Lennon while he is still singing and The Beatles are asked to leave the stage for fifteen minutes so that the screaming crowd can calm down.


----------



## moviequeen1

1795
 Samuel Taylor Coleridge, and William Wordworth publish 'Lyrical Ballads' the 1st work of English romantic movement
1835
 naturalist, Charles Darwin aboard HMS Beagle reaches Galapogos Islands
1963
 during a San Francisco Giants- Pittsburgh Pirates baseball game, the brothers Alou, Felipe, Matty&Jesus play for 1 inning as outfielders for Giants
1982
 1st issue of newspaper, USA Today is published, cost was 25 cents now its $2
1986
 NBC's legal drama' LA Law debuts with an ensemble cast Richard Dysart, Harry Hamlin,Susan Day,Corbin Bersen, Jill Eikenberry,Michael Tucker{ married in real life}  ends in May '94
1997
 Google.com is registered as a domain name
2018
 archaeologists  discover oldest known beer brewery&remains of a 13,000yr old beer in Haifa cave in Israel


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 15th Birthdays:
1890
 Agatha Christie- British mystery novelist
1903
 Roy Acuff- country singer/ fiddler/ music publisher Acuff- Rose Music Inc
1925
 Carlo Rambaldi- Italian special effects movie artist- Alien, ET
1945
 Ron Shelton- film director 'Bull Durham, White Men Can't Jump, Tin Cup, Just Getting Started
1961
 Dan Marino- NFL Hall of Fame QB with Miami Dolphins
Deaths:
1938
 Thomas Wolfe- novelist' Look Homeward Angel' 37
1989
 Robert Penn Warren- poet/novelist 'All The Kings Men 84
2001
 Fred de Cordova- TV producer of Tonight Show w Johnny Carson 90
2017
 Harry Dean Stanton -actor Cool Hand Luke, Alien, Godfather Part 2 91


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 16th

1982 Members of a right-wing Lebanese militia massacred 1500-3000 people in two Beirut-area refugee camps*
The killings took over three days in the Palestinian refugee camps of Sabra and Shatila and were led by the Lebanese Christian Phalangist militia.

*1978 An earthquake measuring 7.7 on the Richter Scale rocks the city of Tabas in Iran*
More than 11,000 people were killed during the natural disaster.
*
1963 Malaysia is created*
The Federation of Malaya united with Sabah, Sarawak, and Singapore to create Malaysia. Singapore left the arrangement two years later.

*1920 A bomb explodes on Wall Street, New York killing 38 people*
The Wall Street Bombing, as the incident is known, was the deadliest such act on American soil to that date. It is still not known who was responsible for the bombing.

*1908 General Motors Corporation is founded in Flint, Michigan by William C. Durant and Charles Stewart Mott*
The company, also known as GM, was one of the world's largest manufacturers of cars and trucks. Most notably, the company manufactured Buick, Cadillac, Chevrolet, Pontiac, and Hummer brand cars.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, September 16th   *

1963 Richard Marx
American singer-songwriter, producer

1956 David Copperfield
American magician

1952 Mickey Rourke
American boxer, actor, screenwriter

1925 B.B. King
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1858 Bonar Law
Canadian/Scottish politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom
*
Deaths On This Day, September 16th *

1980 Jean Piaget
Swiss psychologist

1977 Maria Callas
Greek soprano

1898 Ramón Emeterio Betances
Puerto Rican doctor, politician

1824 Louis XVIII of France

1701 James II of England


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, September 16th *

Constitution Day and Citizenship Day observed- the USA

Independence Day- Mexico, Papua New Guinea

International Day for the Preservation of the Ozone Layer- USA

Malaysia Day- Malaysia

Martyrs' Day- Libya


----------



## Bretrick

16 September 1956
At 7pm Sunday on that day Television was first aired in Australia via TCN9 in Sydney.
One sentence, ‘Good evening and welcome to television’, marked the commencement of regular television transmission in Australia. 
Australia was a late comer compared to the United Kingdom and the United States, both of which had commenced television services by the outbreak of the Second World War. 

Program for the first day of Television in Australia
7pm - This is Television 
7.30 The Johnny O’Connor Show
7.45 The Patti Page Show
8pm What’s My Line?
8.30 Douglas Fairbanks Presents
9pm The Air Force Show
9.15 Accent On Strings
9.30 I Love Lucy
10pm Father Knows Best
10.30 Robin Hood
10.50 Katherine Dunham Dancers
11pm Close


----------



## Bretrick

16 September 1975
Papua New Guinea gained independence from Australia
In the 19th century, Germany ruled the northern half of the country for decades, however, post World War I, the League of Nations authorised Australia to administer the area as a ‘League of Nations mandate’ territory that became the Territory of New Guinea. 
The Southern half of PNG, on the other hand, was colonised by the UK. Although with Papua Act of 1905, Britishers transferred the territory to the newly formed Commonwealth of Australia. 







​


----------



## Bretrick

16 September 1966
Member of Parliament Tom Drilberg asks Britain's House of Commons to officially "deplore" the action of a magistrate who'd earlier called The Rolling Stones "complete morons...who wear filthy clothes."


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Today is the 59th anniversary of the blast that killed 4 little girls. This was posted on Facebook by one of my good friends. This is only one of the many, many examples of terrorism enacted on my people spanning centuries. That this event happened in the 20th century, that four innocent children had to die due to racial hatred and evil actions, is appalling. Those who are so quick to condemn what some Black people do, seem to either not know the history of domestic terrorists such as perpetrated by the Ku Klux Klan and other White Supremacist groups or sweep such evil actions under their rugs. At some point, I will post more about those things.




@Pecos @Pinky @SmoothSeas @StarSong @palides2021 @Nathan @Paco Dennis @jimintoronto @ElCastor


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 16th:
1908
 William Durant, a carriage maker founds General Motors in Flint Mich
1957
 Los Angeles City Council approves of 300 acre site,Chavez Ravine as the future home of their baseball team,Los Angeles Dodgers
1984
 debut of NBC's police drama' Miami Vice' starring Don Johnson{ 'Det Sonny Crockett} Philip Michael Thomas{Det Ricardo Tubbs} It was a different gritty drama filmed in Miami, used alot of rock music backgrounds,videos like MTV. The clothes Johnson wore became a fashion fad, expensive pastel  sports jackets/ worn over a T shirt,no socks Others in cast ,Edward James Olmos, Michael Talbott, Saundra Santiago.show ended in  July '89
2021
 Britian's Kew Gardens sets world record for largest living plant collection 16,900 at 1 site acc to Guiness World Records


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 16th Birthdays:
1875
 James Cash Penney- founder of U.S. department store JC Penney's
1898
 H.A. Rey- children's author/ creator of' Curious George'
1925
 BB King- blues guitarist/ singer' The Thrill is Gone'
1949
 Susan Rattan- actress best known TV role' Roxanne' on NBC legal drama' LA Law'
1963
 Richard Marx- singer/ songwriter, 'Hold On To The Night, Right Here Waiting For You, Endless Summer Nights. he co wrote song' Crazy' with Kenny Rogers
Deaths:
2003
 Sheb Wooley- singer' Purple People Eater' 82
2009
Mary Travers- folk singer  of trio Peter,Paul&Mary ' Puff the Magic Dragon, Leaving On a Jet Plane' 72


----------



## StarSong

@OneEyedDiva, there have been thousands of atrocities committed in this country because of of bigotry and hate, most of the specifics are lost but the pain imprint remains. 

It's infuriating and disheartening to read accounts of American politicians, school board members and parents systematically purging public school curricula and books in school and public libraries because they tell uncomfortable truths. Their efforts to de-emphasize or ignore the uglier parts of our history and gloss over the horrors of slavery and racism will only nurture and perpetuate the worst tendencies in some.

Thank you for the reminder of the tragic loss of these children's lives. I pray their families found a way to some kind of peace.

p.s. The Google drive link doesn't work for those outside your Google group, but I looked up the Spike Lee movie you referenced. It's called _Four Little Girls_ and appears to be free on Hulu right now.


----------



## Bretrick

17 September 1900

The Commonwealth of Australia is proclaimed

The Proclamation Declaring the Establishment of the Commonwealth was a royal proclamation made by Queen Victoria on 17 September 1900 federating the six separate British colonies of New South Wales, Queensland, South Australia, Tasmania, Victoria and Western Australia under the name of the Commonwealth of Australia.

 The proclamation, which took effect on 1 January 1901, was issued under the authority granted by the Commonwealth of Australia Constitution Act 190o, an Act of the Parliament of the United Kingdom.


----------



## Bretrick

17 September 1877
The Port Arthur penal colony in Tasmania was closed.
From 1833 until 1853, Port Arthur was the destination for those persons deemed the most hardened of convicted British criminals, and those who were secondary offenders having reoffended after their arrival in Australia. 
Port Arthur had some of the strictest security measures of the British penal system.
Port Arthur was sold as an inescapable prison, much like the later Alcatraz Island in the United States. 
12,500 convicts were sent to Port Arthur.


----------



## Bretrick

17 September 1950
The first Australian troops begin fighting in the Korean War.
339 Australians died during the war and 1216 were injured


----------



## Bretrick

17 September 1972
The American TV series M.A.S.H, debuted on CBS.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 17th

1978 Camp David Accords are signed*
The Camp David Accords were signed by Egyptian President Anwar El Sadat and Israeli Prime Minister Menachem Begin. The accords were the precursor to the 1974 Egypt-Israel Peace Treaty

*1939 Man runs 10,000 meters in less than 30 minutes for the first time in recorded history*
Finnish runner, Taisto Mäki, broke his previous record by running the distance in 29 minutes and 52 seconds.

*1894 A day after Japan wins the Battle of Pyongyang it defeats China in the Battle of the Yalu River*
Also known as the Battle of the Yellow Sea, the conflict was fought between Japan and China during the First Sino-Japanese War.
*
1862 Bloodiest Single Day of the American Civil War takes place*
The Battle of Antietam was fought near Antietam Creek in Sharpsburg, Maryland. Thought to be the deadliest single day of the American Civil War – at least 4000 soldiers on both sides died – the battle ended Confederate General Robert E. Lee's incursion into the North. While there were no clear victors, many believed that the withdrawal of Confederate soldiers from the battlefield before the Union Army did mean that the Union had won the battle.

*1809 Treaty of Fredrikshamn is signed between Sweden and Russia*
Also known as the Treaty of Hamina, it concluded the Finnish War and ceded Swedish territories, which later formed Finland to Russia.


----------



## Bretrick

17 September 1956
The BBC announces the removal of Bill Haley and his Comets song "Rockin' Through The Rye" from its play list because they feel the song went against traditional British standards.
The record, stood at #5 on the UK chart and included the lyrics "All the lassies rock with me when rockin' through the rye."


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 17th   *

1985 Tomáš Berdych
Czech tennis player

1975 Jimmie Johnson
American race car driver

1923 Hank Williams
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1915 M. F. Husain
Indian painter, director

1879 Periyar E. V. Ramasamy
Indian businessman, politician, activist
*
Deaths On This Day, September 17th *

1997 Red Skelton
American actor, comedian

1996 Spiro Agnew
American politician, 39th Vice President of the United States

1994 Karl Popper
Austrian/English philosopher

1948 Ruth Benedict
American anthropologist

1179 Hildegard of Bingen
German saint, philosopher, composer


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, September 17th *

Arbaeen- Iran

Birthday of Crown Prince Tupouto'a-'Ulukalala- Tonga

Chelum- Pakistan

Constitution Day and Citizenship Day- the USA

Day of Melilla- Spain


----------



## OneEyedDiva

StarSong said:


> @OneEyedDiva, there have been thousands of atrocities committed in this country because of of bigotry and hate, most of the specifics are lost but the pain imprint remains.
> 
> It's infuriating and disheartening to read accounts of American politicians, school board members and parents systematically purging public school curricula and books in school and public libraries because they tell uncomfortable truths. Their efforts to de-emphasize or ignore the uglier parts of our history and gloss over the horrors of slavery and racism will only nurture and perpetuate the worst tendencies in some.
> 
> Thank you for the reminder of the tragic loss of these children's lives. I pray their families found a way to some kind of peace.
> 
> p.s. The Google drive link doesn't work for those outside your Google group, but I looked up the Spike Lee movie you referenced. It's called _Four Little Girls_ and appears to be free on Hulu right now.


Thank you so much Star for your heartfelt, profound reply. You are right about uncomfortable truths being eliminated from the history we were and are taught because as the saying goes "truth hurts". Systematic racism that has had terribly detrimental affects is real, but of course many who are not subject to it just don't get it.


----------



## Pam

17th September

1745 Prince Charles Edward Stewart or 'Bonnie Prince Charlie' as he was better known, arrived in Edinburgh and declared his father to be the rightful King of Scotland. He could not capture Edinburgh Castle so  he set up his Court in Holyrood Palace.

1939 World War II: A German U-boat U 29 sank the British aircraft carrier HMS Courageous. She sank in 20 minutes with the loss of 519 of her crew.

1944 The start of the Battle of Arnhem, part of Operation Market Garden, an attempt to secure a string of bridges through the Netherlands, in and around the Dutch town of Arnhem.

1944 Blackout regulations eased in Britain to allow lights on buses, trains and at railway stations for the first time since the beginning of World War II in 1939.

2013 Darcy the barn owl was meant to fly down the aisle at Holy Cross Church in Sherston, Wiltshire, and deliver rings to Sonia Cadman and Andrew Matley. Instead the one-year-old owl flew into the church roof to roost. It took about an hour to get her down. The Reverend Christopher Bryan said: "We tried all we could to get it down but it just wouldn't budge." He said the owl seemed "very happy" in the roof and could not be tempted down with a treat. "It must have been an hour before they got a ladder to rescue it," he said.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 18th

1998 The Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers (ICANN) is founded*
Author Esther Dyson became the first chairperson of the now non-profit organization, which was initially under the oversight of the U.S. Department of Commerce. In 2009, the Department of Commerce gave up its control over ICANN, which is responsible for maintaining the Domain Name System (DNS) on the Internet.

*1973 West Germany adopts the Deutsche Mark*
This action replaced the East German Mark and helped complete the economic reunification part of the union between East and West Germany.

*1959 Vanguard 3 is launched into Earth's orbit*
The geocentric satellite was launched into Earth's orbit by a Vanguard rocket, built by Glenn L. Martin Company, which is now known as Lockheed-Martin.

*1934 USSR joins the League of Nations*
It was expelled just a few years later for its aggressive actions toward Finland.

*1872 Oscar II becomes King of Norway and Sweden*
He succeeded his brother Charles XV and IV


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 18th   *

1976 Ronaldo
Brazilian footballer

1971 Jada Pinkett Smith
American model, actress

1961 James Gandolfini
American actor

1905 Greta Garbo
Swedish actress

1709 Samuel Johnson
English author, lexicographer

*Deaths On This Day, September 18th *

1970 Jimi Hendrix 
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1961 Dag Hammarskjöld
Swedish diplomat, economist, author, 2nd Secretary-General of the United Nations, Nobel Prize Laureate

1830 William Hazlitt
English critic, painter

1783 Leonhard Euler
Swiss mathematician, physicist

96 Domitian
Roman Emperor


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, September 18th *

Air Force Birthday- USA

Confucius' Birthday- Hong Kong

Day of the Walloon Region- Belgium

International Equal Pay Day- USA

Jitiya Parwa- Nepal


----------



## Bretrick

18 September 1977
Voyager l  takes the first distant photograph of the Earth and the Moon together.


----------



## Bretrick

18 September 1984
Col. Joe Kittinger, USAF became the first man to complete a solo transatlantic crossing by balloon. 
Kittinger lifted off from Caribou, Maine, USA on 14 Sep 1984 and completed a distance of 5701km 3543miles before landing at Montenotte, near Savona, Italy 86hours later on 18 Sep 1984.


----------



## Bretrick

18 September 1951
A Streetcar Named Desire is released in the US.

​


----------



## Bretrick

18 September 1964
TV series The Addams Family premieres on ABC
18 September 1965
TV comedy Get Smart premieres on NBC
TV sitcom I Dream of Jeannie premieres on NBC


----------



## Bretrick

18 September 1971
Japanese Momofuku Ando markets the first Cup Noodle, packaging it in a waterproof polystyrene container.


----------



## moviequeen1

1793
 Pres. George Washington lays cornerstone of the Captiol Building in Washington,DC
1851
 The New York Times begins publishing, cost was 2 cents. The daily paper Mon-Sat costs $3, Sun $6
1965
 debut of NBC sitcom'Get Smart' was co created by comedy writers, Mel Brooks,&Buck Henry. It was a funny spoof of James Bond movies. Don Adams starred as 'Maxwell Smart' a bedfuddled,bumbling agent who used his shoe as  telephone . Barbara Feldon played his partner' Agent 99',their boss 'Chief' was played by Ed Pratt. The bad guys were K.A.O.S. who wanted to take over the world. The show lasted until 1970 
1975
 heiress turned bank robber, Patty Hearst was captured by federal agents in San  Francisco
1997
 Ted Turner, founder of CNN gives $1 billion to the United Nations,creating the public charity,United Nations Foundation


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 18th Birthdays:
1895
 John Diefenbaker, 13th Prime Minister of Canada  1957-1963
1920
 Jack Warden- character actor, Shampoo, Heaven Can Wait, in TV movie' Brian's Song he played Chicago Bears head coach,George Halas
1940
 Frankie Avalone- singer/actor had hit single' Venus,' co starred with Annette Funicello in 6' Beach' movies, also had a cameo in movie' Grease'
1961
 James Gandolfini- actor, best known TV role' Tony Soprano' in HBO"s crime drama'The Sopranos' he played a conflicted Mafia boss in New jersey
Deaths:
1961
 Dag Hammarskjold- Swedish diplomat who was 2nd Secretary-General at United Nations from 1953-1961
56{plane crash over the Congo}
1970
 Jimi Hendrix- guitarist' Purple Haze' 27
2002
 Bob Hayes- U.S. athlete- won 2 Gold medals in relay races at '64 Summer Olympic games,,Pro Football Hall of Fame receiver with Dallas Cowboys 59[liver failure}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 19th

2010 Oil rig Deepwater Horizon is declared sealed after a 5-month-long spill in the Gulf of Mexico*
Thought to be one of the biggest accidents in the oil and gas industry, the Deepwater Horizon spill or the BP oil spill began on April 20, 2010, when an explosion destroyed the rig and killed 11 people.
*
2006 A Military coup overthrows the elected government in Thailand*
Forces loyal to General Sonthi Boonyaratglin overthrew the elected government of Prime Minister Thaksin Shinawatra and dissolved the parliament and the constitution.

*1983 Saint Kitts and Nevis gain their Independence from the British Crown*
The first Europeans set foot on the Island country in the West Indies in the late 15th century during an expedition led by Columbus. In 1713, control over the islands was passed from the French to the British.

1973 Carl XVI Gustaf succeeds his grandfather King Gustaf VI Adolf as the King of Sweden
Sweden is a constitutional monarchy, where the monarch is the ceremonial head of state. In 1980, Swedish law was changed to allow the firstborn of a monarch to become the crown's heir apparent, irrespective of their gender.
*
1944 The Moscow Armistice ends the Continuation War*
The peace treaty was signed between the Soviet Union, the United Kingdom, and Finland. It put an end to the conflict between the USSR and Finland between 1941 and 1944.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 19th *

1972 Ashot Nadanian
Armenian chess player, coach

1964 Trisha Yearwood
American singer-songwriter, actress

1934 Brian Epstein
English talent manager

1911 William Golding
English author, poet, playwright, Nobel Prize laureate

1802 Lajos Kossuth
Hungarian journalist, lawyer, politician

*Deaths On This Day, September 19th *

1995 Orville Redenbacher
American farmer, businessman

1985 Italo Calvino
Italian journalist, author

1968 Chester Carlson
American physicist invented Xerography

1944 Guy Gibson
English aviator, Victoria Cross recipient

1881 James A. Garfield
American politician, 20th President of the United States


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, September 19, 2022 *

Army Day- Chile

Constitution Day- Nepal

Federal Fast Monday- Switzerland

Foundation of the Slovak National Council Day- Slovakia

Funeral of Queen Elizabeth II- Gibraltar, Papua New Guinea


----------



## Bretrick

19 September 2003
Construction of the Alice Springs to Darwin rail link was completed. This completed the link for the Ghan, a train trip connecting Adelaide to Darwin, and the line was opened in January 2004.

The Ghan is an Australian tourist passenger train that travels between the cities of Adelaide, Alice Springs and Darwin.

The Trip from Adelaide to Darwin takes 53 hours, including extended stops for passengers to do off-train tours, to travel the 2,979 kilometres (1,851 mi). 
The Ghan has been described as one of the world’s great passenger trains.


----------



## Bretrick

19 September 1960
Chubby Checker's cover of The Twist reached number 1 on the Billboard hot 100.
Displacing Elvis Presley's  It's Now or Never, which had the number 1 spot for 5 weeks.

The Twist was written and originally released in 1958 by Hank Ballard and the Midnighters.
Ballard's version was a moderate hit, peaking at number 28 on the Billboard Hot 100 in 1960
On the US Billboard Hot R&B Sides chart, the original version of "The Twist" first peaked at number sixteen in 1959.


----------



## Bretrick

19 September 1952
British comedian Charlie Chaplin was banned from re-entering the U.S.
Though Chaplin had been living in the U.S. for 40 years, he was still legally considered a British citizen. 
The actor had been under suspicion of being sympathetic to causes related to the left, and had caught the anger of the government after he accused their efforts in suppressing communism as a denial of free speech and violation of civil rights. 
Chaplin was eventually blacklisted from working in Hollywood.
He had enough, Chaplin moved with his family to Switzerland where he lived until his death in 1977


----------



## Bretrick

19 September 2012
The US Space Shuttle Endeavour began its final journey by piggy-backing on a Boeing 747 jet from Florida's Kennedy Space Centre to the California Science Centre. 
The Endeavour had been in service since 1992 and had made twenty-five trips into space.


----------



## moviequeen1

1854
 Henry Meyer patents his sleeping rail car
1893
 New Zealand becomes the 1st country to allow all women the right to vote
1957
 The 1st U.S. underground nuclear test, a 1.7 kiloton weapon was dentonated in a underground tunnel , 65 miles northwest of Las Vegas
1970
 CBS classic sitcom,The Mary Tyler Moore  show debuts, the series is about the employees working at a fictious Minneapolis  local TV station. The cast, Mary Tyler Moore,Ed Asner{Lou Grant} , Gavin MacLeod{Murray, sportswriter} Ted Knight{ Ted Baxter, dim witted anchor} Betty White{SueAnn Nivens, 'happy homemaker'} show ended in 1977
1980
 movie' Ordinary People' was released,actor Robert Redford's debut as film director. The story is about a well to do family,their lives are forever changed by the suicide of their eldest son. Its from the point of view of view from the younger,son ,his mother blames him for his brother's death.
The cast, Mary Tyler Moore&Donald Sutherland, Tim Hutton, Elizabeth McGovern The film won best picture,director supp actor{Hutton} Oscars
2014
 Columbia Records releases 'Cheek to Cheek' a jazz duet album with Lady Gaga,&Tony Bennett. They sing jazz standards the album debuts at #1 on music&jazz charts


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 19th Birthdays:
1926
 James Lipton-  actor/ was host on Bravo of' Inside the Actor's Studio'
1928
 Adam West- actor, best known TV role as 'Batman' in 60's  TV show' Batman&Robin'
1940
 Paul Williams songwriter, he wrote "Rainy Days&Mondays, 'The Rainbow Connection', co wrote with Barbra Streisand Oscar winning song'Evergreen'
1964
 Trisha Yearwood- country singer
Deaths:
1995
 Orville Redenbacher- U.S popcorn magnate 88
2017
 Jake La Motta- U.S world middleweight boxing champion '49-'51,his story was the basis of movie' Raging Bull' 95


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 20th

2011 The official US military policy of "don't ask, don't tell" ends*
The policy was instituted by the administration of Bill Clinton in 1994. Under the policy, openly gay personnel were not allowed to serve in the United States military, but they could serve as long as they did not reveal their LGBT status.

*2001 American President, George W. Bush Declares War on Terror*
The global military campaign against terrorism was first declared in the aftermath of the September 11 attacks in the United States. The phrase was used by President Bush in a speech given to the United States Congress.

*1984 The Cosby Show Airs for the First Time*
The popular television sitcom followed the lives of a Brooklyn-based African-American family called the Huxtables. The show ran for 8 years on NBC and was largely based on the stand-up comedy of Bill Cosby, who played the role of Heathcliff "Cliff" Huxtable, the father in the show.
*
1973 Billie Jean King Wins the Battle of the Sexes*
The mixed-gender tennis match between top tennis player Bobby Riggs and Billie Jean King was held in Houston, Texas after Riggs won another mixed-gender match against Margaret Court earlier in the year. The matches were prompted by Riggs’ comments that even at an age of 55, he could beat any female tennis player. King beat Riggs and took home the $100,000 prize money. The match was and still is one of the most viewed tennis matches on television - it was watched by about 90 million people around the world.

*1904 Wilbur Wright Makes the First Circular Flight*
Wright, who with his brother Orville, is credited for inventing the first airplane, made a complete circle in 1 minute and 16 seconds on the Wright Flyer II.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, September 20 *

1984 Brian Joubert
French figure skater

1975 Juan Pablo Montoya
Colombian race car driver

1948 George R. R. Martin
American screenwriter, author

1934 Sophia Loren
Italian actress

1899 Leo Strauss
German/American philosopher
*
Deaths On This Day, September 20th *

2005 Simon Wiesenthal
Austrian Holocaust survivor

2004 Brian Clough
English footballer, manager

1973 Jim Croce
American singer-songwriter

1933 Annie Besant
English activist, author

1930 Gombojab Tsybikov
Russian explorer


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, September 20th *

German World Children's Day- Germany, Germany


----------



## Bretrick

20 September 1966
Surveyor 2 - a Luna lander designed to explore the moon, was launched September 20, 1966 from Cape Kennedy, Florida..


----------



## Bretrick

20 September 1967
The hull of QE2 was launched at Clydebank shipyard in Scotland by Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth ll.
Tickets to view the launch were sold to the general public.
QE2 was built at a cost of 25 million pounds stirling - equivalent to 477 million pounds stirling today.
The fitout was completed at the dry-dock in Greenock, Scotland.
QE2 made her maiden transatlantic crossing on 2 May 1969.


----------



## Bretrick

20 September 1969
John Lennon leaves The Beatles but agrees to not make an official announcement.


----------



## Pam

20th September

1066 The Battle of Fulford. An invading Viking army headed by Harald Hardrada and Tostig Godwinson, King Harold Godwinson's banished brother, was making its way towards York. At Fulford their army was confronted by the forces of Earl Edwin of Mercia and his brother Earl Morcar of Northumberland. The English fought bravely but were defeated in the bloody battle that followed, losing York to the invaders. Because of this defeat, King Harold Godwinson had to force-march his troops the 190 miles from London to York. The armies would meet at Stamford Bridge just 5 days later.

1258 The consecration of Salisbury Cathedral. The cathedral has the tallest church spire in the United Kingdom at 123m/404 ft. It also has the largest cloister and the largest cathedral close in Britain, the world's oldest working clock (from AD 1386) and the best surviving of the four original copies of Magna Carta.

1906 The Cunard Line's RMS Mauretania was launched at the Swan Hunter & Wigham Richardson shipyard in Newcastle upon Tyne. At the time, she was the largest and fastest ship in the world. She captured the Blue Riband for the fastest transatlantic crossing during her 1907 inaugural season and held the speed record for twenty-two years.

1911 White Star Line's RMS Olympic collided with British warship HMS Hawke. Olympic was the lead ship of the White Star Line's trio of Olympic-class liners, that also consisted of the Titanic and Britannic. The fact that Olympic endured such a serious collision and stayed afloat, appeared to vindicate the design of the Olympic-class liners and reinforced their 'unsinkable' reputation.

2014 Dr.Michael Ramscar and a team of scientists suggested that the brains of older people only appear to slow down because they have so much information to compute, much like a full-up hard drive. “The brains of older people do not get weak. On the contrary, they simply know more.”


----------



## moviequeen1

1814
 'Star Spangled Banner' with lyrics by Francis Scott Key,music by John Stafford Smith is published
1859
 George Simpson patents electric range
1973
TV special'The Battle of the Sexes' with high ranked woman's tennis player at the time,Billie Jean King played an exhibtion match against Bobby Riggs at the Houston,TX Astrodome. She soundly beat him 6-4,6-3,6-3 50 million tuned in
1988
 U.S  diver, Greg Louganis wins gold medal at the Seoul Summer Games in 3 meter springboard
The day before he famously hit his head on the board
1999
 TV police drama;Law&Order: Special VIctims Unit debuts on NBC,spin off from 'Law&Order The show dealt with investigations of sex-based murders, rapes etc. The cast Mariska Hartigay{Det Olivia Benson} ,Christopher Meloni{Det Elliot Stabler,he left show in 2011},  Kellie Giddish'Rollins", Ice T 'Tutuola". Its now the longest running police show on air
2019
 80th anniv of 1st Batman comic


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 20th Birthdays:
1911
 Frank deVol- TV composer' My Three Sons, The Brady Bunch
1934
 Sophia Loren- Italian actress- Two Women{won Best Actress Oscar} Desire Under The Elm, Arabesque, Grumpier Old Men,
1951
 Guy LaFleur- retired Hockey Hall of Fame right winger with Montreal Canadiens won 5 Stanley Cups
Deaths:
1947
 Fiorello LaGuardia- NYC mayor from '33-'45, the  NYC airport is named after him 64
1973
 Jim Croce- singer/ songwriter 'Time in A Bottle, Bad, Bad Leroy Brown,I'll Have to Say I Love You in a Song' 30{plane crash}
1990
Jules Styne- award winning composer, Three Coins in the Fountain,Gypsy, Funny Girl 88


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 21st

2013 The Westgate Mall is attacked in Nairobi, Kenya*
In a daring siege, militants of the extremist group al-Shabaab took over the Mall. 63 shoppers were killed during the attack that lasted a few hours, and before the Kenyan security forces rescued the hostages, 4 terrorists were also killed. Al-Shabaab declared that it had undertaken the attack as retaliation for the presence of Kenyan armed forces in Somalia.
*
1964 Malta gains its independence from the UK*
The southern European island country came under British control in 1814 as part of the Treaty of Paris. The country initially retained the Queen of England as its head of state but declared itself a republic on December 13, 1974.
*
1961 Boeing CH-47 Chinook takes flight for the first time*
The American-made helicopter has been used by the US military in a variety of conflict-related operations including during the recent wars in Afghanistan and Iraq. It has also been often used for medical evacuation and search and rescue operations during natural disasters around the world.

*1942 Boeing B-29 Superfortress flies for the first time*
The bomber was used extensively by the US in World War II and the Korean War. The two planes – Enola Gay and Bockscar – that dropped atomic bombs on the Japanese cities of Hiroshima and Nagasaki were from the silverplate series of Boeing B-29s.

*1937 JRR Tolkien's The Hobbit is published for the first time*
The Hobbit, or There and Back Again is a young adult fantasy novel that follows the adventures of the hobbit Bilbo Baggins as he traverses through Middle Earth to find treasure guarded by a dragon named Smaug.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 21st   *

1957 Kevin Rudd
Australian politician, 26th Prime Minister of Australia

1947 Stephen King
American author

1902 Luis Cernuda
Spanish poet

1867 Henry L. Stimson
American statesman, lawyer, politician

1866 H. G. Wells
English author
*
Deaths On This Day, September 21st *

2011 Troy Davis
American murderer

1982 Ivan Bagramyan
Soviet military leader

1860 Arthur Schopenhauer
German philosopher

1832 Walter Scott
Scottish novelist, poet

1558 Charles V, Holy Roman Emperor


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, September 21st *

Akhari Chahar Somba- Bangladesh

Independence Day- Armenia, Belize, Malta

International Day of Peace- the USA

Kwame Nkrumah Memorial Day- Ghana

Saudi National Day Holiday- Saudi Arabia


----------



## Bretrick

21 September 1823
According to the teachings of the Mormans, Moroni was an angel or resurrected being who appeared to Joseph Smith on this day and instructed him to restore God's church on earth.


----------



## Bretrick

21 September 2001
In stock market trading in the United States, the Dow Jones industrial average posted its largest weekly loss (14.3 percent) since the Great Depression.


----------



## Bretrick

21 September 1962
The song "Silver Threads and Golden Needles" by The Springfields became the *first* British record to crack the US Top 20.


----------



## moviequeen1

1895
America's 1st automotive producer Duryea Wagon Company is founded by Charles&J.Frank Duryea
1930
Johann Ostermeyer patents the flashbulb
1964
 Malta becomes independent from United Kingdom
1998
 debut of NBC's sitcom' Will&Grace',  show is about a gay lawyer,'Will{Eric McCormick} who shares an apt in Manhattan with his long time BFF'Grace{Debra Messing} interior decorator who was jilted an at the altar. Other cast members' 'Jack"{Sean Hayes} Will's flamboyant friend, 'Karen"{Mega Mullally} Grace's flaky assistant show ended in 2006
2016
3 genetic studies published in "Nature' concluded all non- Africans descended from one migration out of Africa 50-80,000 yrs ago


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 21st Birthdays:
1866
 H G Wells- British sci-fi author' War of the Worlds'
1931
 Larry Hagman- actor 2 best known TV roles' Maj Tony Nelson' in NBC  sitcom 'I Dream of Jeannie' ,'JR Ewing in CBS drama' Dallas' his mother was actress Mary Martin
1943
 Jerry Bruckheimer-film producer' Top Gun, Flashdance, Pirates of the Caribbean
1950
 Bill Murray- comedic actor- original cast member on SNL '76-'80 ,he replaced Chevy Chase
movies' Caddyshack, St Vincent, Ghostbusters
1983
Joseph Mazzello- actor  orignial Jurassic Park,played young boy'Tim' The Social Network,HBO mini series' The Pacific
Deaths:
1961
 Eric Dickson- U.S inventor 'Band-Aid' 68
1974
 Jacquline Susann- author' Valley of the Dolls' 56{cancer}
1998
 Florence Griffith Joyner nickname' Flo-Jo" U. S. sprinter won 3 gold medals at '88 Summer Olympic Games 38{epileptic seizure}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 22nd

1980 Iran-Iraq War begins with Iraq invading Iran*
It is thought to be one of the 20th century's deadliest and longest conventional wars. It ended 7 years later with no decisive victory and massive losses, both in terms of human lives and in terms of the economy on both sides.

*1979 The American-run Vela satellite detects a series of bright flashes over the Indian Ocean*
The flashes were thought to be associated with atmospheric nuclear explosions. Some experts theorized that they were caused by joint Israeli and South African nuclear exercises. The governments of both countries denied this and to date, it hasn't been confirmed whether the flashes were indeed nuclear explosions, and who was responsible for them.

1975 Assassination attempt on US President Gerald Ford is foiled
FBI informant Sara Jane Moore's attempt to assassinate the president in San Francisco failed due to a faulty gun and the efforts of ex-FBI agent Oliver Sipple who tackled her.

1960 Mali Federation becomes Mali
In August 1960, Senegal opted out of the Mali Federation allowing the federation to take on the name of Mali.
*
1869 Richard Wagner's opera Das Rheingold or The Rhine Gold is heard for the first time*
The first of 4 musical works of art that constitute Wagner's Der Ring des Nibelungen, Das Rheingold was played at the National Theatre in Munich. The other three music dramas are Die Walküre or The Valkyrie, Siegfried, and Götterdämmerung or Twilight of the Gods.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 22nd   *

1964 Liam Fox
Scottish politician

1958 Andrea Bocelli
Italian tenor, songwriter, producer

1902 Ruhollah Khomeini
Iranian religious leader, politician, 1st Supreme Leader of Iran

1791 Michael Faraday
English scientist

1515 Anne of Cleves

*Deaths On This Day, September 22nd *

2015 Yogi Berra
American baseball player, manager

2007 Marcel Marceau
French mime, actor

1989 Irving Berlin
American composer

1961 Marion Davies
American actress

1828 Shaka
Zulu leader


----------



## Tish

*
Holidays on This Day, September 22nd *

National Day of Mourning for Her Majesty The Queen- Australia

Day off for Saudi National Day- Saudi Arabia

Emancipation Day- the USA

Independence Day- Bulgaria, Mali

Mauritius Day- Switzerland


----------



## Bretrick

22 September 1966
Surveyor 2, the lunar lander launched from Cape Kennedy two days previously, suffered a thruster malfunction at the beginning of it's orbital maneuvers sending the spacecraft into a tumbling orbit. The craft eventually crashed into the surface of the moon.


----------



## Bretrick

22 September 1888
The first issue of National Geographic Magazine was published.


----------



## Bretrick

22 September 1918
The first radio message from England to Australia occurred on this day.
The message was sent from Carnarvon, Wales to Sydney, New South Wales.
It was a message by the Australian Prime Minister Billy Hughes, who was in England trying to raise enthusiasm for the Australian war effort in Europe because public support was waning.
The message was;
‘I have just returned from a visit to the battlefields where the glorious valour and dash of the Australian troops saved Amiens and forced back the legions of the enemy, filled with greater admiration than ever for these glorious men and more convinced than ever that it is the duty of their fellow-citizens to keep these magnificent battalions up to their full strength. W.M. Hughes, Prime Minister.’


----------



## Bretrick

22 September 1991
A computer-generated version as well as a two-volume edition of the Dead Sea scrolls photographs were published by the Biblical Archaeology Society for the public to access.


----------



## moviequeen1

1773
 Ben Franklin published a 'hoax letter' 'An Edict by the King of Prussia' in the Public Advertiser criticizing 
Britian's colonial policies in the American colonies
1920
 A Chicago grand jury met to investigate the charges that 8 Chicago White Sox baseball players conspired to fix the 1919 World Series
1961
 Antonio Albertondo from Argentina, becomes the 1st person to complete a 2 way non-stop swim across the English Channel. It took him 43 hrs,10min
1999
 NBC's political drama' The West Wing' debuts created by Aaron Sorkin. The show is about a fictious  Dem Pres{from NH} 'Jed Bartlet' {Martin Sheen} his presidency in the White House with mix of politcal intrigue,personal stories  cast: John Spencer{Leo,chief of staff}, Bradley Whitford{Josh, deputy chief of staff}, Allison Janney'{CJ, press secretary}, Richard Schiff{Toby' comm director}  Stockyard Channing{Abby,Jed's wife} show ended in 2006
2015
 Pope Francis arrives at Joint Base,Maryland greeted by Pres Obama,&VP Joe Biden as he begins his 6 day tour of the U.S.


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 22nd Birthdays:
1924
Rosamunde Pilcher- British author' The Shell Seekers,Empty House,September'
1927
 Tommy Lasorda-  retired Baseball Hall of Fame manager of Los Angeles Dodgers '76-'96,won 2 World Series '81,'88
1958
 Andrea Bocelli- blind Italian tenor
Deaths:
1776- Nathan Hale- U.S capt/patriot/spy 21{ hanged by British for spying}
1989
 Irving Berlin -composer/ lyricist ,many consider him as one of the greatest composers in history
'White Christmas' 'God Bless America, Always, Cheek to Cheek 101
2003
 Gordon Jump-actor best known TV role' Arthur Carlson' in CBS sitcom,'WKRP in Cincinatti, played the station manager 71
2007
 Marcel Marceau- French mime artist, famous character 'Bip' the clown 84


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 23rd

1965 The Indo-Pakistani War comes to an end after an UN-mandated ceasefire*
Also known as the Second Kashmiri War, the war was fought between India and Pakistan over the disputed territory of Kashmir.

*1952 Nixon Makes his Checkers Speech*
The televised speech was made by then-Vice Presidential candidate Richard Nixon as a response to accusations of corruption and the use of campaign funds for private expenses. The speech received its name due to the mention of Checkers, a dog he had received as a gift for his children. In the speech, he emphasized that he intended to keep Checkers.
*
1932 The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia is Founded*
The Middle Eastern country was created by merging the kingdoms of Hejaz and Nejd by Ibn Saud, the king of the House of Saud. The day is celebrated as Saudi National Day in the Kingdom.

*1909 Phantom of the Opera makes its Literary Debut*
The novel about a disfigured musical genius was written by French writer Gaston Leroux. It was first published as a series in the French newspaper, Le Gaulois. The novel was later adapted as a popular musical and as a film.
*
1889 Nintendo is Founded*
The Japanese gaming company was created by entrepreneur Fusajiro Yamauchi as a card company called Nintendo Koppai, which was based in Kyoto. The company originally produced and sold playing cards called Hanafuda. The release of Donkey Kong, an arcade game in 1981, brought Nintendo to the forefront of the electronic and video games industry.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 23rd   *

1949 Bruce Springsteen
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1930 Ray Charles
American singer-songwriter, pianist, actor

1926 John Coltrane
American saxophonist, composer

1215 Kublai Khan
Mongolian Emperor

63 Augustus
Roman Emperor
*
Deaths On This Day, September 23rd *

1994 Robert Bloch
American author

1988 Tibor Sekelj
Hungarian explorer, author

1973 Pablo Neruda
Chilean poet, Nobel Prize laureate

1968 Pio of Pietrelcina
Italian priest, saint

1939 Sigmund Freud
Austrian neurologist


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, September 23rd *

Autumn Equinox- Japan

Blessed Rainy Day- Bhutan

Day of Saint Tecla- Spain

Friday before the AFL Grand Final- Australia

International Celebrate Bisexuality Day- the USA


----------



## Pam

23rd September

1338 The first naval battle of the Hundred Years' War between England and France took place On This Day. It was the first naval battle using artillery, as the English ship Christofer had three cannons and one hand gun.

1459 In the first major 'Wars of the Roses' battle, the Yorkists, in spite of being heavily outnumbered by 2 to 1, defeated the Lancastrians at the Battle of Blore Heath, Staffordshire.

1641 The Merchant Royal, a 17th century English merchant ship was lost at sea off Land's End. On board were at least 100,000 pounds of gold (nearly one billion pounds in today's money), 400 bars of Mexican silver and nearly 500,000 pieces of eight and other coins, making it one of the most valuable wrecks of all times. The wreck remains undiscovered.

1987 An Australian court lifted the ban on the publication of Peter Wright's autobiography, Spycatcher.

2019 The collapse of the travel firm Thomas Cook triggered the biggest ever peacetime repatriation, codenamed Operation Matterhorn. 600,000 Thomas Cook customers were on holiday at the time, of which 150,000 were British. The company was the first travel agency and was founded by Thomas Cook, a Baptist cabinet maker, on 5th July 1841. The first official 'Cook's Tour' involved almost 600 teetotallers taking the train from Leicester to Loughborough to attend a temperance meeting.


----------



## Bretrick

23 September 1856, 
The town of Perth, Western Australia, (where Bretrick lives) is proclaimed a city by Queen Victoria.


----------



## Bretrick

23 September 1846
Astronomer Joham Gottfried Galle became the first person ever to observe the planet Neptune.

 In England, Cambridge Observatory director James Challis put forward the name Oceanus. 
Galle then suggested the name ‘Janus‘, but later on, Le Verrier claimed his right to name his discovered planet Neptune. 
After further quarrels, the name became widely accepted in the international scientific community. 
In Roman mythology, Neptune was the god of the sea, identified with the Greek Poseidon. 
The demand for a mythological name seemed to be in keeping with the glossary of the other planets, all of which, except for Earth, were named for deities in Greek and Roman mythology.


----------



## Bretrick

23 September 1980
Bob Marley collapses on stage in Pittsburgh. 
This will be his last concert. He was diagnosed with a brain tumor and dies eight months later.


----------



## Bretrick

23 September 1959
The passenger ferry - Princess of Tasmania - sailed on her maiden voyage.
On entering service, she was used on the Devonport to Melbourne route across Bass Strait.
The ship continued operating until 1972, when it was replaced by the Empress of Australia.
She was sold nine times and was in service in nine different countries before being sold for scrap in 2005.


----------



## moviequeen1

1889
 Japanese card company Hanafuda' was founded by  Fusajro Yamauchi,the cards could be used for various games. Through the yrs the family owned company  struggled to keep it going. In the 60's it was renamed 'Nintendo',which became an electronic toy company. One of their most popular games released was 'Game Boy' in 1989
1938
 at the NYC World's Fair, a time capsule was buried with a woman's hat, man's pipe,1,100 ft of microfilm. It is to be opened in 6939 
1969
 movie 'Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid' directed by George Roy Hill was released. The story is about 2 Western outlaws,Butch{Paul Newman}, Sundance{Robert Redford} pursued by a sherriff's posse. Others in cast Katherine Ross, Strother Martin, Henry Jones, Cloris Leachman. The movie won 4 Oscars, cinematography, original score/, song'Raindrops Keep Fallin on My Head{Burt Bacharach,Hal David},original screenplay
1986
 Congress approves the rose to be U.S national flower


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 23rd Birthdays:
1897
 Walter Pidgeon-Canadian actor 'Mrs Miniver, Madam Curie
1920
 Mickey Rooney- actor Boy's Town, Andy Hardy movies, National Velvet, The Black Stallion, won an Honorary Oscar in '83
1938
 Tom Lester- actor best known TV role' Eb', handy man  in CBS sitcom' Green Acres'
1949
 Bruce Springsteen' aka' The Boss' singer/songwriter  "Born to Run,Born in the U.S.A. won Oscar for best original song' Philadelphia' from movie of same name
1970
 Ani deFranco- alternative/folk/pop singer songwriter, founder of Righteous Babe records
Deaths:
1939
 Sigmund Freud- Austrian neurologist, creator of psychoanalysis 83
1998
 Mary Frann- actress best known TV role' Joanna Loudon', in CBS sitcom' Newhart' played Bob Newhart's 2nd TV wife.In this show Bob&Joanna owned the Stratford Inn in Vermont 55 {heart attack}
202
 Gale Sayers- Pro Football Hall of Fame half back with Chicago Bears 77{dementia/Alzheimers}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 24th

1973 Guinea-Bissau gains independence*
Guinea-Bissau declared its independence from Portugal. The declaration was recognized almost a year later on September 10, 1974.

*1957 Camp Nou, a stadium that seats over 99,000 opens its doors to football fans*
Situated in Barcelona, Spain, it is the largest stadium in Europe and the 11th largest in the world.
*
1948 Honda Motor Company is founded by Soichiro Honda*
The automobile manufacturer is also the world's largest producer of motorcycles.
*
1869 Black Friday in the United States*
A group of speculators headed by James Fisk and Jay Gould started hoarding gold, which led to high gold prices. The US Treasury under the orders of President Ulysses S. Grant sold a large amount of gold leading to a plummet in gold prices within the span of minutes.
*
1789 US Congress Adopts the Judiciary Act of 1789*
The act was passed by the first Congress of the United States. It created the US federal judiciary including the Supreme Court.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 24th   *

1981 Ryan Briscoe
Australian race car driver

1936 Jim Henson
American puppeteer, director, and producer, founded The Company

1896 F. Scott Fitzgerald
American author

1755 John Marshall
American jurist, 4th Chief Justice of the United States

1714 Alaungpaya
Burmese king

*Deaths On This Day, September 24th *

1991 Dr. Seuss
American author, poet, illustrator

1834 Pedro I of Brazil

1621 Jan Karol Chodkiewicz
Polish military commander

1435 Isabeau of Bavaria

1180 Manuel I Komnenos
Byzantine Emperor


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, September 24th *

Anniversary of the Failed Attack on Lomé- Togo

Armed Forces Day- Peru

Constitutional Day- Cambodia

Heritage Day- South Africa

Independence Day (National Day)- Guinea-Bissau


----------



## Bretrick

24 September 1960
The first nuclear-powered aircraft carrier, the Enterprise, was launched by the United States.


----------



## Bretrick

24 September 1934
Babe Ruth played in his last baseball game for the New York Yankees at Yankee Stadium.


----------



## Bretrick

24 September 1906
Devils Tower in north eastern Wyoming was named the first national monument in the United States.


----------



## Bretrick

24 September 1970
Luna 16 was an uncrewed space mission, part of the Soviet Luna program. 
It was the first robotic probe to land on the Moon and return a sample of lunar soil to Earth.


----------



## Bretrick

24 September 1988
James Brown, the Godfather of Funk, carrying a shotgun, bursts into an insurance office next to his and demands to know which of the forty-odd salesmen used his personal washroom. 
Police were called and a two-state car chase ensued, during which nearly two dozen shots were fired into Brown's pick-up. 
He was eventually arrested in Georgia without further incident. 
Although he was offered a deal to plead guilty and spend ninety days in jail, he refused and was sentenced instead to two concurrent six-year terms. 
He was paroled on February 27th, 1991.


----------



## moviequeen1

1742
Faneuil Hall which is a large market building opens to the public in Boston,Mass. At this time it was a meeting place for Patriots on the eve of the American Revolution. Today its a shopping center with  stores&restaurants
1957
Elvis Presley's single' Jailhouse Rock' is released,it would be #1 on music charts for 27 weeks
1968
 newsmagazine' 60 Minutes' debuts on CBS,it had stories on politics,profiles of artists,people of interest. It always has a moving time clock to alert viewers how much time is left in the show. The original journalists/ reporters on the show Mike Wallace, Harry Reason, Morley Shafer, humorist, Andy Rooney Its still on air
1988
 Barbara Harris becomes the 1st female Episcopal Bishop
2007
 sitcom' The Big Bang Theory' debuts on CBS,the show centers on 4 friends who are either physcists/ engineer,biologist who all work at Cal Tech cast' Johnny Galecki'Leonard, Jim Parsons'Sheldon', Simon Helberg'Howard', Kunal Nayar'Raj' Kaley Cuoco"Penny' she lived across the hall from Leonard&Sheldon  worked at the Cheesecake  restaurant/aspiring actress{married Leonard} others in cast Melissa Rauch' Bernadette{who married Howard},Mayim Bialik'Amy Farrah Fowler{married Sheldon near the end of the show's run} 2 funny comedic actresses  Laurie Metcalf{Sheldon's mom}, Christine Barnski{Leonard's mom} appeared occasionally the show ended in 2019


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 24th Birthdays:
1896
 F.Scott Fitzgerald- author' The Great Gatsby, Zelda
1921
 Jim Mckay-sportcaster with ABC Wide World of Sports
1936
 Jim Henson- puppeteer who created 'The Muppets'
1942
 Gerry Marsden- British vocalist with group 'Gerry&The Pacemaker'  hit singles' Don't Let The Sun Catch You Crying, Ferry Cross The Mersey'
Deaths:
1920
 Peter Carl Faberge- goldsmith/jeweler who made famous Faberge Eggs 74
1991
 Theodor Geisel aka'Dr Seuss' author of children's books,'Green Eggs&Ham, The Cat In The Hat 87


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 25th

2008 China launches Shenzhou spacecraft with 3 astronauts*
This was the third human-manned space flight mission of China's Space Program.

*1992 NASA launches the Mars Observer*
The robotic space probe's main goal was to study Mars. Almost a year later all communications with it were lost.

1977 Runners run the first Chicago Marathon
One of the world's six major marathons, which include the marathons in Berlin, Boston, London, New York, and Tokyo, the Chicago Marathon was initially called the Mayor Daley Marathon. The first race was won by Rhud Metzner.
*
1962 The People's Democratic Republic of Algeria is officially created*
Ferhat Abbas was appointed as the President of the Algerian National Assembly, and Ben Bella was seated as the country's new Prime Minister.

*1890 Sequoia National Park is established by the United States Congress*
The park, situated in the state of California is famous for its giant sequoia trees.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 25th   *

1969 Catherine Zeta-Jones
Welsh actress

1952 Christopher Reeve
American actor

1932 Glenn Gould
Canadian pianist, composer

1903 Mark Rothko
Latvian/American painter

1897 William Faulkner
American author, Nobel Prize laureate

*Deaths On This Day, September 25th *

2011 Wangari Maathai
Kenyan environmentalist, Nobel Prize laureate

2003 Edward Said
Palestinian/American theoretician

1971 Hugo Black
American jurist, politician

1929 Miller Huggins
American baseball player, manager

1066 Harald Hardrada


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, September 25th *

Armed Forces Day- Mozambique

The demise of Prophet Muhammad and Martyrdom of Imam Hassan- Iran

European Heritage Days- Austria

Gold Star Mother's Day- USA

Mahalaya- Bangladesh


----------



## Bretrick

25 September 1962
Sonny Liston became world heavyweight boxing champion with a first-round knockout of Floyd Patterson in Chicago.


----------



## Bretrick

25 September 2001
General Motors Corp. announces that the 2002 model year will be the last in which the Chevrolet Camaro and the Pontiac Firebird will be produced.


----------



## Pam

25th September

1066 England's King Harold II defeated the King of Norway (Harald Hardrada), at the Battle of Stamford Bridge in Yorkshire. After a horrific battle, Hardrada and most of the Norwegians were killed. Although Harold repelled the Norwegian invaders, his victory was short-lived and he was defeated and killed by the Normans at the Battle of Hastings less than three weeks later. 

1687 Sir Isaac Newton published his theories on gravitation. 

1818 The first blood transfusion using human blood took place at Guy's Hospital in London.

1956 A Transatlantic telephone service was inaugurated. It consisted of 4,500 miles of cable, laid in waters up to 2.5 miles deep between Gallanach Bay, near Oban and Clarenville, Newfoundland and initially carried 36 telephone channels.

1996 The last of the 'Magdalene Asylums' closed in Waterford, Ireland. The asylums, for 'fallen women' and others believed to be of poor moral character, such as prostitutes, operated for much of the 19th and well into the 20th century.


----------



## horseless carriage

Pam said:


> 25th September 1687 Sir Isaac Newton published his theories on gravitation.


One of the wittiest pieces of graffiti that I saw was when I was a student. It read:
Gravity is a myth. The Earth sucks!


----------



## moviequeen1

1804
12th Amendment to U.S. Constitution of electing President&Vice President becomes legal
1878
 Dr Charles Drysdale, British physican writes a letter in The Times warning against the use of  tobacco. Its the earliest public health announcement on this subject
1926
 National Hockey League grants  franchises to Chicago Black Hawks,Detroit Red Wings
1981
 Sandra Day O'Connor is sworn in as U.S. 1st female Supreme Court Justice 
1997
 NBC"s hospital drama' ER" broadcasted live the 1st episode in the 4th yr' Ambush'. Its shown thru a PBS documentary film crew of a day in the life of the doctors in the ER. It became the highest rated/most watched episode in the show's history, 42.7 m viewers tuned in


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 25th Birthdays:
1764
 Fletcher Christian- English sailor who led the mutiny aboard HMS Bounty
1897
 William Faulkner- novelist 'As I Lay Dying, Absalom!,Absalom!,The Sound &The Fury'
1929
 Barbara Walters- U.S journalist/interviewer  NBC's 'The Today Show, ABC's 20/20
1949
 Anson Williams- actor, best known TV role' Potsie' on ABC sitcom' Happy Days'
1983
 Donald Glover- actor/singer/ writer' Atlanta, Childish Gambino'
Deaths:
1980
 John Bonham- British drummer with group'Led Zeppelin' 32
1987
 Mary Astor- actress, The Great Lie, Meet Me in St. Louis, The Maltese Falcon 81
2005
 Don Adams- comedic actor, best known TV role' Maxwell Smart' in NBC comedy spoof of James Bond movies'Get Smart' 82
2012
 Andy Williams- singer/TV host 'Moon River, Days of Wine&Roses, 'Where Do I Begin{theme from movie Romeo&Juliet} 84{ bladder cancer}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 26th

1959 Typhoon Vera hits Japan*
The category five typhoon is thought to be the strongest typhoon to impact the island country in recorded history. The resulting rain, landslides, and damage caused the deaths of about 5000 people in Japan.
*
1917 Battle of Polygon Wood begins*
Fought during World War I between the British and Australian troops and the German army near Ypres in Belgium, the battle ended in an Allied victory.
*
1914 Establishment of Federal Trade Commission (FTC)*
The Federal Trade Commission (FTC), an independent government agency in the US, responsible for consumer and market protection was established by the Federal Trade Commission Act on this day.
*
1810 Swedish Act of Succession is passed*
The Swedish Act of Succession, also known as the 1810 Act of Succession was adopted by the Riksdag of the Estates. This act is part of the Swedish Constitution and regulates the succession of the Swedish Royal family.

*1786 Protestors shut down the court in Springfield, Massachusetts starting the Shay's Rebellion*
Named after the rebellion's leader Daniel Shays, the revolt began as a response to an economic crisis where people who owed debt were imprisoned. After a bloody conflict, the Shaysites were crushed by the government. This was the first armed internal conflict in post-revolutionary America.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 26th   *

1981 Serena Williams
American tennis player

1943 Ian Chappell
Australian cricketer

1897 Pope Paul VI

1889 Martin Heidegger
German philosopher

1888 T. S. Eliot
American/English publisher, playwright, critic, Nobel Prize laureate

*Deaths On This Day, September 26 *

2008 Paul Newman
American actor, director, race car driver, and businessman, co-founded Newman's Own

2003 Robert Palmer
English singer-songwriter, guitarist

1959 Leslie Morshead
Australian soldier, businessman, educator

1945 Béla Bartók
Hungarian pianist, composer

1820 Daniel Boone
American explorer


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, September 26th *

American Indian Day- the USA

Armed Forces Day observed- Mozambique

First Day of Navaratri- Bangladesh

First Day of Sharad Navratri- India

Ghatasthapana- Nepal


----------



## moviequeen1

1934
 British ocean liner, RMS Queen Mary is launched as it crosses the Atlantic, was retried in 1967
Its now moored in Long Beach,Calif converted into a hotel/museum
1950
a blue moon is seen in England due to a forest fire in British Columbia
1968
British movie' Oliver' directed by Carol Reed, based on Lionel Bart's stage production of Dicken's Oliver Twist'. A young boy'Oliver"{Mark Lester} who becomes part of a youthful gang of theives led by their leader, 'Fagin'{Ron Moody} others in cast jack Wild, Shanni Wallis, Oliver Reed, Hugh Griffith, Harry Secombe. movie won 6 Oscars inc picture/director
1982
 debut of NBC's adventure series 'Knight Rider' story of a young undercover cop who seriously wounded, given a new face/identity as 'Michael KNight{David Hasselhoff}.His new mission  fight for law&justice working for org,Knight Industries Two Thousand. His boss is' Devon Miles{Edward Mulhare} Michael's car is a sleek,black souped Pontiac-Trans-Am  that can do amazing things/stunts named K.I.T.T{voiced by actor William Daniels} Patricia McPherson{Bonnie} plays the mechanic who fixes KITT The show ended in 1986  
1990
Motion Picture Assn of America replaces X rating with NC-17
2017
video game' Fortnite:Battle Royal is released becomes one of the most popular games world wide


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 26th Birthdays:
1181
Saint Francis of Assisi- Italian founder  of Franscian Order
1898
 George Gershwin- composer/pianist 'Rhapsody in Blue, Embraceable You,Porgy&Bess, Summertime'
1944
 Anne Robinson -British TV game show host'The Weakest Link'
1956
 Linda Hamilton- actress, best known TV role' Catherine' in  CBS fantasy/drama' Beauty&The Beast' co star with Ron Perlman'Vincent'
1981
 Serena Williams- retired U.S. tennis player, winner of 23 Grand Slam titles
Deaths:
1820
 Daniel Boone- frontiersman/explorer 85
1902
 Levi Strauss- clothing designer,founder of 1st company to manufacture blue jeans,'Levi Strauss&Co 73
1947
 Hugh Lofting- British writer' Dr Dolittle' 61
2000
 Richard Mulligan- actor best known TV role' Burt Campbell' in ABC sitcom spoof of soap operas' Soap' 67
2003
 Robert Palmer British singer/songwriter' Addicted to Love' 54{heart attack}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 27th

1996 Taliban take over Kabul*
Following the take-over, the Islamic fundamentalist group established the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan.

*1962 Establishment of Yemen Arab Republic*
Gamal Abdel Nasser declared the establishment of the Yemen Arab Republic after staging a coup that deposed the King Muhammad Al-Badr

*1940 Tripartite Pact is signed*
It established the Axis powers during World War II and was signed by representatives of Germany, Italy, and Imperial Japan.

*1937 The Bali Tiger Goes Extinct*
Native to the Indonesian island of Bali, the Bali Tiger was made extinct due to human activities and hunting. On this day, the last known adult Balinese tiger was shot dead.

*1922 Constantine I of Greece abdicates*
Constantine I of Greece abdicated in favor of his son, George II, after a military revolt.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 27th   *

1984 Avril Lavigne
Canadian singer-songwriter, actress, fashion designer

1982 Lil Wayne
American rapper, actor

1972 Gwyneth Paltrow
American actress, singer

1947 Meat Loaf
American singer-songwriter, producer, actor

1722 Samuel Adams
American politician, 4th Governor of Massachusetts
*
Deaths On This Day, September 27th *

1965 Clara Bow
American actress

1944 Aimee Semple McPherson
Canadian/American evangelist founded the International Church of the Foursquare Gospel

1917 Edgar Degas
French painter

1876 Braxton Bragg
American general

1833 Ram Mohan Roy
Indian reformer


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, September 27th *

Day of the French Community- Belgium

Independence Day- Turkmenistan

Martyrdom of Imam Reza- Iran

Meskel- Eritrea, Ethiopia

National Day- Maldives


----------



## moviequeen1

1892
 book matches patented by Diamond Match Company
1908
 Henry Ford's 1st Model T Ford automobile leaves Piquette plant in Detroit, MI, cost of the car was $850
1937
 a hunter kills an adult female Bali Tiger which was the last sighting of this species.The other 2 tigers of this sub species, Caspian, Javan tiger became extinct in the 1970's
1954
 The Tonight Show starring Steve Allen debuts on NBC,Allen a comedian/ songwriter{most famous song he wrote'This is the Start of Something Big} loved to ad-lib ,did the opening monologue, had celebrity guests,. His announcer was Gene Rayburn who went on to host game show 'Match Game', his musical director was Skitch Henderson others cast regulars; singers/husband&wife Steve Lawrence&Eydie Gorme, Andy Williams.Allen left the show in '57
1962
 Rachel Carson a marine biologist, her book' Silent Spring' was published about the dangers of pesticides on the environment in the U.S.
1973
 Barbra Streisand's single' The Way We Were' from the movie of the same name,spends 17 weeks on the music charts, was # 1 for 2 weeks
2015
a 'super blue moon' coincedes with a lunar eclipse creating a' Blood Moon' over much of the Earth


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 27th Birthdays:
1934
 Greg Morris- actor best known TV role' Barney' the electronic expert on CBS show' Mission Impossible'
1943
 Randy Bachman- Canadian rock guitarist/ songwriter with 2 Canadian groups' Guess Who' 'American Woman, Bachman-Turner Over Drive' Takin Care of Business'
1958
 Shaun Cassidy- actor'Hardy Boys', TV writer/ producer' American Gothic, New Amsterdam,his mom is actress Shirley Jones, late step brother, David Cassidy
Deaths:
1917
Edgar Degas- French impressionist painter 83
1985
 Lloyd Nolan- actor 'A Tree Grows in Brooklyn, Peyton Place 85
1993
 James Doolittle- U.S. Air Force General who conducted raid on Tokyo in 1942 96


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 28th

2008 Falcon 1 is launched*
Falcon 1, the first privately supported and funded spacecraft, was launched into space on its fourth attempt by SpaceX.
*
1995 Israel and PLO signed the Oslo II Accords*
The Interim Agreement on the West Bank and the Gaza Strip, also known as the Taba Agreement, divided Gaza and West Bank into 3 areas, and gave limited control over some of these areas to the Palestinians. The Accord, which was signed by Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin and PLO Chairman Yasser Arafat, also called for Palestinian elections.
*
1980 Carl Sagan’s Cosmos: A Personal Voyage Makes its Debut*
The widely popular 13-episode science television documentary series was broadcast on Public Broadcasting Service. It was presented by astronomer Carl Sagan and written by Ann Druyan, Sagan, and Steven Soter. It was, and remains, one of the most watched science-based TV documentaries.
*
1961 Dissolution of the United Arab Republic*
A coup in Damascus led to the dissolution of the United Arab Republic, which was a short-lived union between Syria and Egypt.

*1924 First Flight Around the World*
On April 6, 1924, 4 teams of pilots from the United States Army, and Air Service set out from Seattle, Washington in an attempt to circumnavigate the world. The 4 Douglas World Cruiser planes were named Seattle, Chicago, Boston, and New Orleans. 175 days later, Chicago and New Orleans touched down in Seattle – Boston, and Seattle did not complete the 27,500-mile journey around the world.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, September 28th   *

1968 Naomi Watts
English/Australian actress

1947 Sheikh Hasina
Bangladeshi politician, 10th Prime Minister of Bangladesh

1934 Brigitte Bardot
French actress, singer

1909 Al Capp
American cartoonist

1907 Bhagat Singh
Indian activist

*Deaths On This Day, September 28th *

2000 Pierre Trudeau
Canadian politician, 15th Prime Minister of Canada

1991 Miles Davis
American trumpet player, composer, bandleader

1978 Pope John Paul I
1895 Louis Pasteur
French chemist, microbiologist

1891 Herman Melville
American writer


----------



## Tish

*
Holidays on This Day, September 28th *

Day of Bosnians- Kosovo

Gedaliah Fast- Israel

International Bosniaks' Day (for Bosniak community)- North Macedonia

International Day for Universal Access to Information- the USA

St. Wenceslas Day- Czechia


----------



## Pam

28th September

1066 Claiming his right to the English throne, William, Duke of Normandy (or William the Bastard, as he was often called at the time, due to his illegitimate status ) landed at Pevensey in East Sussex to begin his invasion of England.

1745 At the Drury Lane Theatre, London, God Save the King, the national anthem, was sung for the first time. The words and tune are anonymous, and may date back to the seventeenth century. 'God Save The King' was a patriotic song first publicly performed in London in 1745, which came to be known as the National Anthem at the beginning of the nineteenth century.

1864 'The First International' was founded in London, when Karl Marx proposed the formation of an International Working Men's Association.

1865 Elizabeth Garrett Anderson became the first qualified woman physician in Britain.


----------



## moviequeen1

1569
 Istanbul experiences its greatest fire when a blaze begins in a Jewish bakery. It destroyed 36,000 buildings in 8 days
1867
 Toronto becomes the capital of Ontario, Canada
1941
 Ted Williams, Boston Red Sox baseball player ends regular season with .406 batting avg
1961
 debut of NBC sitcom,'Hazel' based on cartoons by Ted Key. The show is about the Baxter family,dad, George{Don deFore} is a successful corporate lawyer, is clueless how to keep his family life in order. He hires,'Hazel'{Shirley Booth} a maid/house keeper who knows how to keep the house hold running smoothly,others in cast' Dorothy{Whitney Blake} George's wife, Harold{Bobby Buntrock},their son. Shirley won 2 Emmy Awards for her role, show ended in 1966
1968
 Beatles single' Hey Jude' debuts as #1 on Music charts, stays there for 19 weeks


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 28th Birthdays:
1901
Ed Sullivan- U. S. newspaper columnist/TV host of variety show'The Ed Sullivan Show'
1916
Peter Finch- British actor, Raid on Entebbe, The Nun's Story, Network- won best actor Oscar postmously for his role with famous line from the movie' I'm mad as hell, not going to take it anymore'
1946
Jeffrey Jones- actor Deadwood, Beetlejuice, Ferris Bueller's Day Off'
1988
Marin Cilic- Croatian tennis player, won 2014 U.S. Open Men's title
Deaths:
1891
Herman Melville- author' Moby-Dick,Billy Budd 72
1953
Edwin Hubble -U.S. astronomer who was the 1st to announce other galaxies. NASA"s Hubble Space telescope is named in his honor 63
1966
Eric Fleming- actor best known TV role' Gil Favor',the trail boss in CBS western,'Rawhide' 41{drowning}
1991
Miles Davis- jazz trumpter 65


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 29th

1994 Sinking of MS Estonia*
MS Estonia, a passenger, and car ferry sank in the Baltic Sea killing more than 800 passengers. It is considered to be the worst maritime peacetime disaster of the 20th century.
*
1991 Coup in Haiti*
President Jean-Bertrand Aristide was deposed in a military coup. Aristide had been elected in a national election held 8 months before the coup.

*1972 First Canadian Satellite*
Canada launched its first ever satellite, Alouette 1, on this day from the Vandenberg Air Force Base in California, United States. A joint venture between NASA and Defence Research and Development Canada, the satellite was sent to study the Earth's ionosphere.

*1954 CERN established*
The European Organization for Nuclear Research, popularly known as CERN, was established by 12 European governments.

*1941 Babi Yar massacre*
About 33,000 Soviet Jews were killed at the Babi Yar ravine in Kiev by the Nazis in a two-day massacre that started on this day.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 29th   *

1961 Julia Gillard
Australian politician, 27th Prime Minister of Australia

1951 Michelle Bachelet
Chilean politician, 34th President of Chile

1936 Silvio Berlusconi
Italian politician, 50th Prime Minister of Italy

1901 Enrico Fermi
Italian physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

1511 Michael Servetus
Spanish theologian, physician, cartographer

*Deaths On This Day, September 29th *

2009 Pavel Popovich
Soviet astronaut

1997 Roy Lichtenstein
American painter, sculptor

1981 Bill Shankly
Scottish footballer, manager

1973 W. H. Auden
English/American poet

1902 Émile Zola
French author, critic


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, September 29th *

Boqueron Battle Victory Day- Paraguay

International Day of Awareness of Food Loss and Waste- USA

Parliamentary Elections Holiday- Kuwait

World Heart Day- the USA

World Maritime Day- the USA


----------



## moviequeen1

1916
 oil tycoon, John D. Rockefeller becomes the world's 1st billionaire
1948
 movie'Hamlet' directed&starred Laurence Olivier is released,movie is based on William Shakespeare play about a Danish prince others in cast Jean Simmons, Eileen Herlie,Basil Sydney,Stanley Holloway. The movie won 5 Oscars including picture/director/ actor
1954
 In the 1st game of the World Series NY Giants center fielder Willie Mays makes his famous over the shoulder catch of  Cleveland Indian's Vic Wertz' 460 ft hit
1982
 NBC's classic sitcom'Cheers' debuts,series  about a neighborhood bar in Boston ,Mass.  Sam Malone{Ted Danson} the owner,recovering alcoholic who once was a pitcher for home team,Red Sox,his employees ,Diane{Shelly Long} waitress, they have on/off romance, Carla{Rhea Perlman} wise cracking waitress, 'Coach'{Nick Colastano} who helps Sam behind the bar,. When Nick died in '85 Woody Harrleson replaced him,his character'Woody Boyd' a naive farmboy from Indiana.The 2 regulars who came in every day,Norm,accountant{George Wendt},Cliff{John Ratzenberger} mailman The show ended in '93
2001
 U.S.newspaper, Syracuse,NY Herald Journal ceases publication which started in 1839


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 29th Birthdays:
1907
 Gene Autry- cowboy/singer/songwriter/baseball owner  'Back in the Saddle Again, Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer' owner of MLB Calif Angels '61-'97
1935
 Jerry Lee Lewis- rock n roll piano player/ singer'Great Balls of Fire', Whole Lotta Shakin Going On'
1942
 Madeline Kahn-comedic actress Young Frankenstein,Paper Moon, Blazing Saddles,Whats Up Doc
1966
 Jill Whelan- actress, best known TV role' Vicki' on ABC show,'The Love Boat' she played Gavin Macleod's daughter
Deaths:
1967 Carson McCullers- author 'Heart is the Lonely Hunter' 50
1975
 Casey Stengel- Hall of Fame Baseball outfielder for '22 NY Giants, manager of NY Yankees, 1st manager of NY Mets 85
2010
 Tony Curtis- actor, Some like It Hot, Boston Strangler, Capt Newman,The Great Race 85


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, September 30th

2005 Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten publishes controversial cartoon*
The Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten published a controversial cartoon of the Prophet Muhammad. The publication led to riots and protests in many parts of the world.
*
1966 Botswana becomes independent*
Botswana gained independence from the United Kingdom.

*1960 Premier of The Flintstones*
The animated series The Flintstones premiered on TV. It was set in the stone age and it detailed the lives of the Flintstone and Rubble families. It ran for 6 years until April 1, 1966.

*1949 Berlin airlift ends*
After 15 months of airlifting supplies to Berlin, the Berlin airlift led by American forces came to an end. The Berlin Blockade was an international crisis where the Soviet Union blocked access to Western countries into Berlin.
*
1744 Battle of Madonna dell Olmo begins*
The battle was fought during the War of the Austrian Succession and ended with the Spanish and French victory over the Kingdom of Sardinia.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, September 30th   *

1983 Adam Jones
American football player

1928 Elie Wiesel
Romanian/American author, Holocaust survivor, Nobel Prize laureate

1924 Truman Capote
American author

1852 Charles Villiers Stanford
Irish composer

1207 Rumi
Persian mystic, poet

*Deaths On This Day, September 30th *

1987 Alfred Bester
American author

1955 James Dean
American actor

1942 Hans-Joachim Marseille
German pilot

1941 Alice de Janzé
American Heiress

1897 Thérèse of Lisieux
French nun


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, September 30th *

American Indian Heritage Day- USA

Botswana Day- Botswana

Chuuk Constitution Day observed- Micronesia

Day off for Independence Day- Palau

International Translation Day- USA


----------



## moviequeen1

1841
 Samuel Slocum patents the stapler
1936
 Pinewood Studios opens in Buckinghamshire, England, 18 miles west of London All these movies were produced there:
 4 James Bond movies, The Hobbit, Pirates of the Caribbean, XMen Les Meserables
1954
Julie Andrews makes her Broadway debut in musical' The Boyfriend' which is set in the Roaring 20's in French Riveria
1984
CBS detective series' Murder, She Wrote' debuts starring Angela Landsbury. She plays a retired teacher who wrote mystery novels, becomes an amateur detective in her hometown,Cabot Cove, Maine, others in cast Tom Bosely'Sherrif AmosTupper', William Windwom'Dr Seth Hazelitt' show ended in '96
1997
Microsoft releases Internet Explorer 4


----------



## moviequeen1

Sept 30th Birthdays:
1921
 Deborah Kerr- actress, 'The King&I Night of the Inguana'
1931
 Angie Dickinson- actress, best known TV role' Sgt Suzanne'Pepper' Anderson in NBC police drama'Police Woman' ex wife of composer, Burt Bacharach
1954
 Barry Williams- actor best known TV role' Greg Brady' in sitcom 'The Brady Bunch'
1980
 Marina Hingis- retired Swiss tennis player, won 5 Grand Slam titles
Deaths:
1955
 James Dean- actor 'Rebel Without a Cause, Giant' 24{car crash}
1978
 Edgar Bergen- U.S. ventriloquist 'Charlie McCarthy' 75, father of actress ,Candace Bergen
2010
 Stephen J. Cannell TV producer/writer' The Rockford Files,The A Team, 21 Jump Street' 69
2017
 Monty Hall- Canadian TV game show host' Lets Make a Deal '96


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 1st

1991 Siege of Dubrovnik*
The Siege of Dubrovnik began during the Croatian War of Independence. On this day, the Yugoslav People's Army started its offensive on Dubrovnik.
*
1961 Formation of Federal Republic of Cameroon*
British Cameroon or Southern Cameroon joined the Republic of Cameroon to form the Federal Republic of Cameroon.
*
1957 Thalidomide launched*
Thalidomide, an anti-nausea drug, and sleep aid were launched. For about five years it was commonly prescribed to pregnant women as a drug to deal with morning sickness. It was finally withdrawn from the market after it was determined that it caused birth defects.
*
1949 People's Republic of China is established*
Mao Zedong declared the establishment of the People's Republic of China.

*1946 Trial of the Major War Criminals end*
The Trial of the Major War Criminals part of the Nuremberg trials ended with sentences being passed against several key members of the Nazi party.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 1st   *

1935 Julie Andrews
English actress, singer

1924 Jimmy Carter
American politician, 39th President of the United States, Nobel Prize laureate

1924 William Rehnquist
American lawyer, jurist, 16th Chief Justice of the United States

1910 Bonnie Parker
American criminal

1896 Liaquat Ali Khan
Indian/Pakistani lawyer, politician, Prime Min

*Deaths On This Day, October 1st *

2013 Tom Clancy
American author

2012 Eric Hobsbawm
Egyptian/English historian, author

2004 Richard Avedon
American photographer

1990 Curtis LeMay
American general

1972 Louis Leakey
Kenyan/English archaeologist


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 1st *

Armed Forces Day- South Korea

Birthday of the Governor of Sabah- Malaysia

Children's Day- El Salvador

Chuuk Constitution Day- Micronesia

Cyprus Independence Day- Cyprus


----------



## moviequeen1

1868
Louisa May Alcott's novel' Little Women' was published in Boston,Mass
1888
 National Geographic Magazine published for 1st time
1922
 future hall of Fame MLB player, Roger Hornsby{2nd baseman} of St. Louis Cardinals becomes the only  player to have a batting avg of .401,hit 40 HRs in 1 season
1957
1st appearance of' In God We Trust'  on U.S. paper currency
1962
 Johnny Carson's debut as host of NBC"s "The Tonight Show' from NYC, Ed McMahon as announcer, Skitch Henderson was orchestra leader. Johnny's guests  Rudy Vallee,Tony Bennett, comedian, Mel Brooks, actress Joan Crawford. Doc Severson replaced Henderson in '67. The show moved to Calif in '72. Johnny's last show May'92
1982
 The world's 1st Compact Disc Player,Sony's CDP-101 was released in Japan,cost $730


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 1st Birthdays:
1903
 Vladmir Horotwitz- Russian/American classical pianist
1920
 Walter Matthau- actor, 'The Fortune Cookie, The Odd Couple, Charade,Bad News Bear,Grumpy Old Men won best supp actor Oscar for 'Fortune Cookie
1924
 Jimmy Carter- oldest living ex {39th} U. S President
1930
 Richard Harris- Irish actor, A Man called Horse, Unforgiven,played' Prof Dumbledore' in 2 Harry Potter movies, had hit single' MacArthur Park'
1953
 Grete Weitz- Norweigan long distance runner, won 9X NYC marathon
Deaths:
1972
 Louis Leakey- British archeologist/paleoanthropolgist 68
1985
 E.B. White- author' Stuart Little', Charlotte's Web' 86
2013
 Tom Clancy- author 'Hunt for Red October, Clear&Present Danger, Patroit Games, Without Remorse, Sum of All Fears 66


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 2nd

2002 Beltway sniper attacks begin*
A series of coordinated sniper attacks occurred in Washington, D.C., Maryland, and Virginia. The attacks lasted 3 weeks and resulted in the killing of 10 people.
*
1992 Carandiru massacre*
A prison riot in Carandiru Penitentiary, Brazil, led to the killing of over 100 inmates by the police.
*
1958 Guinea declares independence*
Guinea declared its independence from France.

*1950 Peanuts published for the first time*
Charles M. Schulz's comic strip, Peanuts, was printed for the first time in 9 newspapers around the U.S.
*
1835 Battle of Gonzales*
The first military engagement of the Texas War of Independence, the Battle of Gonzales, occurred on this day between Texas rebels and Mexican troops. This battle marked the beginning of Texas' War of Independence, which resulted in the establishment of the Republic of Texas.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 2nd   *

1966 Yokozuna
American wrestler

1951 Sting
English singer-songwriter, bass player, actor

1949 Annie Leibovitz
American photographer

1904 Graham Greene
English author, playwright, critic

1890 Groucho Marx
American comedian, actor

*Deaths On This Day, October 2nd *

2015 Brian Friel
Irish author, playwright, director

1985 Rock Hudson
American actor

1973 Paavo Nurmi
Finnish runner

1968 Marcel Duchamp
French painter

1803 Samuel Adams
American politician, 4th Governor of Massachusetts


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, October 2nd *

Day after PRC National Day- Macau

Day of National Minorities of the Republic of Armenia- Armenia

Daylight Saving Time starts- in Paraguay & Australia

Father's Day- Luxembourg

Harvest Festival- Germany


----------



## Pam

October 2nd

1900 Keir Hardy became the Labour Party's first Member of Parliament.

1901 Despite Admiral Sir Arthur Wilson's opinion of the use of submarines as “underhand, unfair and damned un-English”, on this day in 1901 the Royal Navy launched its first submarine, Holland 1. Launched secretly from Yacht Shed No 1 at the Vickers Yard, Barrow-in-Furness,  the submarine was armed with just one torpedo tube and three torpedoes. The crew of 8 volunteers relied on white mice to detect noxious fumes and other dangerous gases. The company's shipbuilding division is now BAE Systems Submarine Solutions. The building is Europe's largest ship building hall at almost 200 ft high and 900 ft long.

1925 London's first red buses with roofed-in upper decks went into service, but they had been in use in Widnes, Cheshire, since 1909.

1942 The British cruiser Curacao sank with the loss of 338 lives, after colliding with the liner Queen Mary off the coast of Donegal.


----------



## moviequeen1

1902
 Beatrix Potter's children's novel' The Tale of Peter Rabbit' is published in London
1950
 The 1st comic strip'Charlie Brown' by cartoonist, Charles M. Schultz appears in 7 U.S newspapers inc Seattle Times,Washington Post, Chicago Tribune. The strip's name is later changed to 'Peanuts'
1957
movie' The Bridge on the River Kwai' directed by David Lean is released,movie is about British soldiers in a Japanese P.O.W. camp.They build a bridge as a moral exercise led by a British colonel. Two of the soldiers plot to destroy it. The movie stars, Alec Guiness, William Holden Jack Hawkins, Sessue Haywaka movie won 7 Oscars inc picture/director, actor{Alec} Guiness
1994
 Miami Dolphins defeat the Cincinatti Bengals 23-7, the two head coaches were Don Shula{Miami},and his son,David{Bengals} It was the 1st meeting of father vs son in NFL game
2016
 Vin Scully, veteran sportscaster calls his final game with L.A. Dodgers after a record 67 seasons with the team. Dodgers lost to SF Giants 7-1


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 2nd Birthdays:
1897 Bud Abbott- comedian with comedy partner, Lou Costello 'Who's On First'....
1904
 Graham Greene-British novelist 'Brighton Rock, The Power&The Glory
1945
 Don McLean -singer/songwriter' American Pie, Vincent{Starry, Starry Night}
1951
 Sting{Gordon Sumner} singer/songwriter, bassist w group'The Police' Roxanne, Every Breathe You Take, solo career, 'Englishman in New York, Fields of Gold, All This Time, Desert Rose'
Deaths:
1985
 Rock Hudson- actor 'Pillow Talk, A Farewell to Arms, Ice Station Zebra,59{ 1st well know actor to die of AIDS}
2016
 Neville Mariner- British conductor with Academy of St Martins in the Field 92


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 3rd

1995 OJ Simpson acquitted in the killings of Nicole Brown Simpson and Ronald Lyle Goldman*
The former football player had been accused of murdering his ex-wife and her friend on June 13, 1994. The high-profile case and the subsequent trial of Simpson captured widespread media and public attention in the United States and around the world.

*1952 UK tests its first atomic bomb*
Called Operation Hurricane the test was conducted near the Montebello Islands in Western Australia. The operation made the UK the third country to have nuclear weapons, the United States and the Soviet Union were the first two.

*1932 Iraq gains independence from the United Kingdom*
The West Asian country came under British control in 1920, after the end of the First World War. After taking control of the country, the British installed the deposed Syrian King Faisal I as the King of Iraq.
*
1863 National Thanksgiving Day proclamation*
American president Abraham Lincoln proclaimed the last Thursday of November as Thanksgiving Day. The holiday has been celebrated annually since that year.

*1849 Edgar Allen Poe seen in public for the last time*
The Baltimore, Maryland-based American poet and author, best known for his poem The Raven was found sick and delirious on the streets and taken to Washington College Hospital, where he died a few days later. He was 40 years old at the time of his death.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 3rd   *

1984 Ashlee Simpson
American singer-songwriter, actress

1969 Gwen Stefani
American singer-songwriter, actress, fashion designer

1954 Al Sharpton
American minister, talk show host, activist

1954 Stevie Ray Vaughan
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1925 Gore Vidal
American author, screenwriter, actor

*Deaths On This Day, October 3rd *

2005 Ronnie Barker
English comedian, actor

1967 Woody Guthrie
American singer-songwriter, musician

1931 Carl Nielsen
Danish violinist, composer, conductor

1896 William Morris
English poet, designer

1226 Francis of Assisi
Italian friar, saint


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 3rd *

Astami (Dashain)- Nepal

Boqueron Battle Victory Day- Paraguay

Child Health Day- USA

Day of German Unity- Germany

Day off for National Day- Nigeria


----------



## Aunt Mavis

RadishRose said:


> *1646* Roger Scott tried in Massachusetts for sleeping in church


Luckily this wasn’t a crime when I was growing up. I received plenty of elbows from Mom however, ouch!


----------



## Bretrick

*3 October 1952 *
Britain conducted its first nuclear weapon trial on the Montebello Islands off the Western Australian coast.
The bomb was detonated inside of a frigate anchored in a bay of the uninhabited Montebello Islands 120 kilometres off the coast of Western Australia. Britain thereby became the world’s third nuclear power, joining the United States and the Soviet Union. 
This test had been authorised by the Menzies Government in the context of the Cold War and Australia’s long-standing position as an integral part of the British Empire then Commonwealth.


----------



## Bretrick

*3 October 1985*
The first Australian Formula One Grand Prix is held in Adelaide
The race was won by Finland's Keke Rosberg.


----------



## Bretrick

*3 October 1995*
O J Simpson found not guilt of murdering his ex wife and her boyfriend.

After the trial, Goldman's father filed a civil suit against Simpson. 
On February 4, 1997, the jury unanimously found Simpson responsible for the deaths of both Goldman and Brown.
The Goldman family was awarded damages totalling $33.5 million, but have received only a small portion of that monetary figure.


----------



## Bretrick

*3 October 1992*
Sinead O'Connor did her career some major damage when she appeared on US TV's Saturday Night Live and held up an 8" x 10" colour photo of Pope John Paul II, ripped it into pieces and said, "Fight the real enemy." 
Catholic groups expressed outrage at the act and called it patently offensive to people of all religious beliefs.


----------



## moviequeen1

1849
author, Edgar Allan Poe was found in a gutter in Baltimore, MD in a delirous state under mysterious circumstances. Its the last time he was seen in public before he died
1942
 Triple Crown winner,'Whirlaway' with jockey, George Woolf  wins Jockey Club Gold Cup at Belmont Park. He became the 1st throughbred to amass more than $500,000 in Lifetime earnings
1960
CBS sitcom' The Andy Griffith Show' debuts,series is set in Mayberry, North Carolina. Sheriff Andy Taylor{Andy Griffith} a widower, with  his young son'Opie'{Ron Howard}live with his Aunt Bee{Francis Bavier} housekeeper/ foster mom to Opie. Andy's inept,hyper tense deputy'Barney Fife'{Don Knotts} who is also his cousin The show ran until 1968
1990
One yr after the Berlin Wall was torn down,East&West Germany come together at the Brandenberg Gate to celebrate 'Unity Day'
2018
 the most expensive bottle of whisky ever sold at auction took place in Edinborough,Scotland, Macallan Valerio Adami 1926 sold for $1.1 mill


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 3rd Birthdays:
1916
 James Heriott- British veterinarian/writer 'All Creatures Great&Small'
1941
 Chubby Checker- singer/ songwriter' The Twist, Limbo Rock'
1949
 Lindsay Buckingham- guitarist,singer/songwriter w group Fleetwood Mac' 'Go Your Own Way'
1969
 Gewn Stefani-singer/songwriter with group 'No Doubt' "Just a Girl, Don't Talk'
Deaths:
1867
 Elias Howe- inventor of sewing machine 68
1936
 John Heisman- U. S football coach who legalized forward pass, originated the center snap.The Heisman Trophy which goes to the best college football player is named in his honor 66
1967
 Woody Guthrie- folk singer/ songwriter' This Land Is Your Land' /peace activist 55
1998
 Roddy McDowall- British actor' Planet of the Apes, Cleopatra 70
2004
 Janet Leigh- actress Harper, Pete Kelly's Blues, Psycho 77


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 4th

1992 End of the Mozambican Civil War*
The 15-year-long civil war was fought between the Mozambique Resistance Movement and the Mozambican government. The conflict, which began in 1977, just a couple of years after the War of Independence against the Portuguese, resulted in massive losses of human life and property. The civil war ended with the signing of the Rome General Peace Accords by both of the warring parties.

*1966 Lesotho independence*
Lesotho gained independence from British rule.

*1957 World's first artificial satellite launched*
The Soviet Union launched Sputnik from the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan. Baikonur Cosmodrome is the world’s oldest and largest space launch facility still in operation. The successful launch of Sputnik spurred the Space Race – a race between Cold War rivals USSR and US to gain supremacy in spaceflight.

*1895 First US Open for Golf*
The now annual event was played at the Newport Country Club in Newport, Rhode Island, for the first time. 11 people played the 36-hole competition in a single day. Horace Rawlins, a 21-year-old Englishman won the tournament and took home a trophy and $150 cash.
*
1582 Last day of the Julian Calendar in Catholic countries*
The next day, the Gregorian calendar took effect in Italy, Poland, Portugal, and Spain by the order of Pope Gregory XIII. The calendar was put in place to realign events like equinoxes and solstices with the calendar, ensuring that Easter is always celebrated around the Northern Hemisphere's spring equinox. Because of the new calendar, several days were skipped, and October 4 was followed by October 15. Today, the Gregorian calendar is the most used calendar around the world.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 4th   *

1988 Derrick Rose
American basketball player

1973 Abyss
American wrestler

1946 Chuck Hagel
American politician

1895 Buster Keaton
American actor, director, producer

1822 Rutherford B. Hayes
American politician, 19th President of the United States

*Deaths On This Day, October 4th *

1982 Glenn Gould
Canadian pianist, composer

1974 Anne Sexton
American poet

1970 Janis Joplin
American singer-songwriter

1951 Henrietta Lacks
American patient, HeLa cells derived from her cervical cancer

1669 Rembrandt
Dutch painter


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 4th *

Chong Yeung Festival (Festival of Ancestors)- Macau

Chung Yeung Festival- Hong Kong

Day off for Tuvalu Day Holiday- Tuvalu

Double Ninth Day- Taiwan

Double Ninth Festival- China


----------



## Bretrick

*4 October 1935
Luna Park in Sydney officially opened.*


----------



## Bretrick

*4 October 1985*
Space Shuttle Atlantis, the forth orbiter in America's Space Shuttle fleet, begins its first mission in space. 
During its operational lifetime, Atlantis will orbit the earth a total of 4,848 times, traveling nearly 126,000,000 miles or more than 525 times the distance from the Earth to the Moon.


----------



## Bretrick

*4 October 1957*
First Artificial Satellite
The Soviet Union beats the United States into space by launching Sputnik 1. 
At 184 pounds, it is the world's first artificial satellite.
This basketball-sized object circles the planet once every hour and 36 minutes as it transmits radio signals back to Earth. 
Although its mission ends after only 22 days, it is considered to be a major accomplishment.


----------



## Bretrick

*4 October 1956*
Great Britain performs nuclear test at Maralinga Australia
The fission bomb codenamed Marcoo, tested at Maralinga at 4.30 pm on 4 October 1956, was a ground-burst explosion. 
In other words, it was exploded at ground level.


----------



## Bretrick

*4 October 1978*
Tammy Wynette, the Country music singer was abducted, beaten and held in her car for two hours by a kidnapper wearing a ski mask. 
He held a gun on her and forced her to drive 90 miles from Nashville, Tennessee. 
She was later released and the kidnapper escaped.


----------



## moviequeen1

1537
 The 1st complete English language Bible'Matthew Bible' with translations by William Tyndale, Miles Coverdale is published
1675
pocket watch is patent by Dutch mathematician, Christiaan Hyguens
1931
 cartoon strip' Dick Tracy by  Chester Gould debuts
1949
 United Nations headquarters in NYC is dedicated
1957
 CBS sitcom' Leave it To Beaver' debuts, about a middle class family,the'Cleavers', dad 'Ward'{Hugh Beaumont} his wife'June{Barbara Billlingsley} their 2 sons, 'Wally{Tony Dow},'Theodore' akaBeaver''{Jerry Mathers} about the kid's lives ,Beaver's friends,"Whitey&Larry, Wally's friends 'Lumpy&Eddie Haskell. Eddie{Ken Osmond} was  polite to adults but  a bully to younger kids. June always wore pearls whatever she was doing The show ended in  1963.  Jerry Mathers is the remaining cast  member still alive. Tony Dow died couple months ago


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 4th Birthdays;
1895
 Buster Keaton- actor/director/ comedian "The General,Navigator, Steamboat,Jr
1923
 Charlton Heston- actor, The 10 Commandments, Ben-Hur, Will Penny, PLanet of the Appes
1941
 Anne Rice- gothic novelist 'Interview with a Vampire'
1967
 Liev Schrieber- actor Spotlight, Sum of all Fears, Salt, Showtime TV show' Ray Donavan'
Deaths:
1890
Catherine Booth- co founder of Salvation Army 61
1904
 Frederic-Auguste Bartholdi- French sculptor, best known work designing the Statue of Liberty 70
1970
 Janis Joplin- rock&blues singer/ songwriter' Pieces of My Heart, me &Bobby McGee' 27{heroin overdose}
1982
 Glenn Gould- Canadian classical pianist 50{stroke}
1989
 Secretariat- throughbred horse won the Triple Crown in 1973 19
2014
 Paul Revere- lead singer/songwriter of 60's band'Paul Revere&The Raiders' 'Kicks, Hungry' 76{cancer}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 5th

2000 Bulldozer Revolution in the former Federal Republic of Yugoslavia*
President Slobodan Milosevic was overthrown after hundreds of thousands of protesters gathered in Belgrade to protest against recently held elections. While largely peaceful, the protesters burnt down the Parliament building. Milosevic resigned and stepped down from his office two days later.

*1984 First Canadian to go into space*
Marc Garneau flew as the payload specialist on STS-41-G, the 6th flight of NASA’s Space Shuttle Challenger. The flight that launched on this day was also the first space mission to have 2 women - Sally Ride and Kathryn Sullivan.

*1969 Monty Python’s Flying Circus makes its debut*
The British sketch comedy series lasted for a year on the British Broadcasting Corporation (BBC). The show was a commentary on daily life in Britain and had several recurring themes and characters played by Eric Idle, Graham Chapman John Cleese, Michael Palin, Terry Gilliam, and Terry Jones. The sketches are often thought to have had a strong influence on television comedy around the world.

*1962 James Bond makes his theatrical debut*
The fictional British spy with the code name 007 was featured on the big screen for the first time in Dr. No. Based on the 1958 Ian Fleming novel of the same name, the movie starred Sean Connery as James Bond.
*
1947 First televised presidential speech in the United States*
Harry Truman, the 33rd President of the US, called on Americans to use less grain to help Europe which was still reeling from the effects of the Second World War. He asked people to avoid eating meat on Tuesdays and eggs and poultry on Thursdays and to consume 1 less slice of bread every day.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 5th   *

1975 Kate Winslet
English actress, singer

1958 Neil deGrasse Tyson
American astrophysicist

1936 Václav Havel
Czech politician, 1st President of the Czech Republic

1882 Robert H. Goddard
American physicist, inventor

1829 Chester A. Arthur
American politician, 21st President of the United States

*Deaths On This Day, October 5th *

2011 Steve Jobs
American businessman, co-founded Apple Inc., Pixar

1941 Louis Brandeis
American jurist

1927 Sam Warner
American film producer co-founded Warner Bros.

1880 Jacques Offenbach
German/French composer

1813 Tecumseh
American tribal leader


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October, 5th *

Constitution Day- Vanuatu

Dashain- Bhutan

Dashami (Dashain)- Nepal

Durga Puja- Bangladesh
Dussehra- Indonesia, India, Sri Lanka, Myanmar, Mauritius


----------



## Bretrick

*5 October 1998*
The Judiciary Committee of the U.S. House of Representatives recommended impeachment hearings against President Bill Clinton.


----------



## Bretrick

*5 October 1970*
PBS began broadcasting on American television.


----------



## Bretrick

*5 October 1962*
The first James Bond film, Dr No, had its world premiere.


----------



## Bretrick

*5 October 1999*
London. A collision between two crowded commuter trains near Paddington Station occurs after one train passes through a red light.
31 people died.


----------



## moviequeen1

1924
 The 1st Little Orphan Annie comic strip appeared in the NYC Daily News
1961
movie' Breakfast at Tiffany's directed by Blake Edwards from a story by Truman Capote is released. Its the story of a young woman in NYC who works as an expensive escort searching a for a rich old man to marry. She meets a young man,who moves into her apt building with an older wealthy woman who wants to be a writer. The movie stars,Audrey Hepburn, George Peppard, Patrica Neal, Buddy Ebsen. The movie won 2 Oscars for score by Henry Mancini, song' Moon River'{Mancini,Johnny Mercer-lyrics}
1962
Beatles 1st single' Love Me Do' hits the music charts,  peaked at #17
1970
 PBS- Public Broadcast System becomes a U.S. national network which is commerical free
2017
NYTimes  publishes its investigation into ****** harrassment behavoir of Hollywood movie producer, Harvey Weinstein


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 5th Birthdays:
1902
 Ray Kroc- U.S. fast food businessman{Mac Donald's}
1919
 Allen Ludden- U.S. personality, host of game show' Passwords'
1943
 Steve Miller- singer/ songwriter 'The Joker, Abracadabra
1950
 Jeff Conaway- actor/ singer best known TV role' Bobby' on NBC sitcom' Taxi'  played' Kenicki' in movie Grease'
1965
 Patrick Roy- retired Hockey Hall of Fame goalie with Montreal Canadiens won Vezina Trophy 3 x-best goalie in NHL
1975
 Kate Winslet- British actress, 'Titantic, Sense&Sensibilty, Revoluntary Road, The Reader- won Best actress Oscar
Deaths:
1986
 Hal Wallis- film producer Casablanca, Maltese Falcon, Barefoot in the Park 87
2004
 Rodney Dangerfield- comedian with tag line 'I Get No Respect' 82
2011
 Stve Jobs -co founder of Apple, Inc 56


----------



## Bretrick

*6 October 1948*
A 7.3 earthquake hits Ashgabat, Turkmenistan, and kills an estimated 110,000 people.


----------



## Bretrick

*6 October 1911*
Compulsory voting is introduced in Australia.


----------



## Bretrick

*6 October 2011*
Starship's "We Built This City" was named 'The worst song of the 1980s' in a poll by Rolling Stone magazine. 
"The Final Countdown" by the Swedish band Europe came in second and "Lady in Red" by Chris de Burgh was third.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 6th

2007 First successful human-powered attempt to circumnavigate the world*
Englishman Jason Lewis set out on the journey, also called Expedition 360 on July 12, 1994, from Greenwich, London. The over 46,000-mile expedition around the world took him 4,833 days, during which he used only human-powered modes of transportation including bicycles, roller blades, and a pedal-powered boat.

*1995 First exoplanet orbiting a Sun-like star discovered*
Swiss astronomers Didier Queloz and Michel Mayor announced they discovered the exoplanet called 51 Pegasi B or Bellerophon. The Jupiter-like exoplanet orbits a star called 51 Pegasi, which has a magnitude of 5.49. 51 Pegasi B takes 4.23 Earth days to orbit around its star.

*1981 Assassination of Anwar Sadat*
The third president of Egypt, Sadat was killed by members of the terrorist group Takfir Wal-Hajira during a parade held to commemorate the 8th anniversary of Operation Badr - a military operation where Egyptian forces crossed the Suez Canal and overran the Bar Lev Line in Israel. The military operation started the Yom Kippur War between Israel and a coalition of Arab states. The assassination is thought to be a result of Sadat’s efforts to bring peace to the region which started with the Camp David Accords in 1978.

*1976 Coup in Thailand*
Admiral Sangad Chaloryu staged a coup ousting the civilian government of Seni Pramoj.

*1908 Bosnian crisis*
Emperor Franz Joseph of Austria-Hungary declared the annexation of Bosnia and Herzegovina, which had been nominally under the rule of the Ottoman Empire. The takeover raised tensions within the Balkan region in Europe and threatened to end in a war.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 6th  *

1985 Mitchell Cole
English footballer

1955 Tony Dungy
American football player, coach

1930 Hafez al-Assad
Syrian general, politician, 20th President of Syria

1846 George Westinghouse
American engineer, inventor

1769 Isaac Brock
English army officer
*
Deaths On This Day, October 6th *

1992 Bill O'Reilly
Australian cricketer

1989 Bette Davis
American actress

1981 Anwar Sadat
Egyptian politician, 3rd President of Egypt, Nobel Prize laureate

1892 Alfred, Lord Tennyson
English poet

1542 Thomas Wyatt
English poet


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 6th *

Armed Forces Day- Egypt

Day of Commemoration and National Mourning- Turkmenistan

Day of the Heroes of the Carpathian-Duklian Operation- Slovakia

Ekadashi (Dashain)- Nepal

German American Day- the USA


----------



## moviequeen1

1921
the worldwide association for writers, International Pen opens in London
1948
 paleonanthroplogist, Mary Leakey discovers a partial fossil skull of Proconsul Africanus,ancestor of apes&humans on Rusinga Island, Kenya
1966
 LSD{lysergic acid diethylamide} is declared illegal in Calif, other states follow
1987
 George Michael's single' Faith' is released,spends 4 weeks at #1 The album of the same name is Michael's best selling ever ,sold 25 million copies worldwide
2010
 Kevin Systrom and Mike Krieger launch Instragram


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 6th Birthdays;
1905
 Helen Wills Moody- U.S. tennis player won 11 Grand Slam titles
1940
 John Warnock- U.S. businessman/computer scientist,co founder of Adobe Systems
1951
 Kevin Cronin-singer/songwriter with  band REO Speedwagon 'I Cant Fight This Feeling,Keep On Loving You'
Deaths:
1892
 Alfred Tennyson- British poet 'The Charge of the Light Brigade' 83
1969
 Walter Hagen- U.S. golfer won 11 major titles 76{throat cancer}
1985
 Nelson Riddle- Grammy winning conductor/arranger for Columbia Records, he worked with Frank Sinatra, Ellen Fitzgerald, Dean Martin 64
1996
 Ted Bissell-actor best known TV role' Donald' boyfriend of 'Anne Marie'{Marlo Thomas} on TV show'That Girl' 61
2015
 Billy Joe Royal- country/pop singer' Down In the Boondocks' 73


----------



## Bretrick

*7 October 1996*
Fox News Channel launched


----------



## Bretrick

*7 October 1977*
English town of Felixstowe is invaded by 90 sets of Swedish Twins.
For scientific reasons, ninety pairs of Swedish identical twins, all dressed in identical clothing, descended on the town and went shopping. Ranging in age from 11 to 80, the whole thing was devised by Sune Dahlström, who was also a twin and was part of a project called called the Swedish Twin Register.
Looking into links between the environment and twinny behaviour, the group of lookalikes cruised to Suffolk aboard the Tor Scandinavia before being set free and encouraged to spend in Felixstowe’s hippest boutiques.
It was hoped that the siblings might have picked different clothing for themselves and exhibited some kind of individuality.
Why Felixstowe was chosen, rather than a Swedish destination which would be a lot closer and a lot cheaper, is lost to the annals of science. 
But no matter what the final conclusions were: it was weird.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 7th

2001 War in Afghanistan begins*
American and British troops began air strikes against Al Qaeda and Taliban targets after the Taliban refused to hand over Osama bin Laden, the mastermind of the September 11, 2001, terrorist attacks, and other Al Qaeda operatives, to the United States. Nicknamed Operation Enduring Freedom, the military strikes were part of the so-called Global War on Terror.

*1996 Fox News broadcasts for the first time*
The 24-hour news channel with the slogan Fair and Balanced was created by Australian-American businessman and media tycoon, Rupert Murdoch. Today, it is one of the most-watched news channels in the United States.

*1959 People on Earth Get the First Glimpse of the Dark Side of the Moon*
Soviet spacecraft Luna 3 took pictures of the far side of the Moon. The images sent by the probe covered about 70% of the far side of Earth’s natural satellite and they were instrumental in helping astronomers make the first atlas of the dark side of the Moon. The far or dark side of the Moon is the side of the Moon that cannot be seen from Earth because of the way the Moon orbits around the Earth and rotate on its own axis. Due to lunar libration, people on Earth can see about 59% of the Moon over time.
*
1944 Auschwitz-Birkenau Sonderkommando Revolt*
The short-lived rebellion was staged by prisoners who worked at a crematorium after they learned that the Nazis planned to execute most of the squad. The revolt was quickly put down, and over 450 people were killed.

*1919 KLM is formed*
The official airline of the Netherlands, Koninklijke Luchtvaart Maatschappij N.V., or KLM, is the oldest airline that still operates under its original name. The first flight of the airline took place on May 17, 1920, between London and Amsterdam in a leased airplane.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 7th   *

1982 Jermain Defoe
English footballer

1967 Toni Braxton
American singer-songwriter, producer, actress

1952 Vladimir Putin
Russian politician, 4th President of Russia

1931 Desmond Tutu
South African archbishop, activist, Nobel Prize laureate

1885 Niels Bohr
Danish physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

*Deaths On This Day, October 7th *

2012 Heriberto Lazcano Lazcano
Mexican drug lord

1896 Emma Darwin
English wife of Charles Darwin

1849 Edgar Allan Poe
American author, poet

1792 George Mason
American politician

1708 Guru Gobind Singh
Indian guru


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 7th *

Bridge Public Holiday- Argentina

Children's Day- Singapore

Day off for The Prophet's Birthday- Fiji

Dwadashi (Dashain)- Nepal

Election Day Holiday- Lesotho


----------



## moviequeen1

1806
 London inventor, Ralph Wedgwood patents carbon paper
1915
 British nurse, Edith Cavell is sentenced to death with 34 others by a German court martial for running underground network freeing Allied soliders
1952
the 1st' Bandstand'  is broadcast in Philadelphia on TV station,WFIL-TV.Dick Clark joins the show in 1955 as a substitute host
1971
movie' The French Connection directed by William Friedkin is released,story 2  maverick narcotics cops 'Popeye Doyle'{Gene Hackman} 'Buddy Russo'{Roy Schneider} who are determine to stop an international heroin ring in NYC The Movie won 5 Oscars inc picture/director,actor[Hackman} it had one of the most exciting car chase scenes 26 blocks ever on film. Hackman liked to do his own stunts.In that scene,he was behind the was behind the wheel for most of it, stunt driver Bill Hickman did the rest
1998
 gay student, Matthew Sheppard a student at the Univ of Wyoming was found tied to a fence savegedly beaten. His killers, 21 yr olds  Aaron Mckinley, Russell Henderson were sentenced to 2 consective life terms in prison
2008
 music podcast/video streaming service, Spotify is launched by Daniel Ek,Martin Lorentzon


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 7th Birthdays:
1905
 Andy Devine- character actor, Stagecoach, Red Badge of Courage,The Over the Hill Gang
1931
 Desmond Tutu- Anglican Archbishop of South Africa/activist
1951
 John Mellencamp- singer/songwriter/co founder of 'Farm Aid' "Jack&Diane, Small Town'
1952
 Mary Badham- actress, best known movie role' Scout' in '62 movie' To Kill a Mockingbird'
1976
 Taylor HIcks- singer/songwriter, winner of'American Idol' in '06
Deaths:
1849
 Edgar Allan Poe- poet/writer'The Pit&The Pendulum 40
1950
 Willis Carrier- U.S. engineer who developed modern air conditioning 73
1988
 Billy Daniels- African-American singer' That Old Black Magic' 73
1993
 Agnes de Mille- Tony&Emmy winning dancer/ choregrapher- Rodeo, Oklahoma 88


----------



## jujube

Today in history, October 7, 2019.......I wasn't doing anything on that day, either.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 8th

1956 The first perfect game in Major League Baseball World Series*
New York Yankees’ Don Larsen pitched the only no-hitter game against the Brooklyn Dodgers in the history of the World Series.
*
1948 World’s first internal pacemaker implanted*
A 43-year-old man called Arne Larsson was the recipient of the pacemaker which worked only for a few hours. However, Larsson lived long after the pacemaker stopped working. He died in 2001 at the age of 86.

*1919 World’s first transcontinental air race*
63 airplanes – 15 from San Francisco and 48 from New York – took part in this 5400-mile round-trip race. The winner, Lieutenant Belvin Maynard, took 3 days and 21 hours to return to New York.

*1912 First Balkan war begins*
Montenegro started the conflict by declaring war on the Ottoman Empire. A few days later Greece, Bulgaria, and Serbia joined the war and created the Balkan League. The 7-month long war ended with a decisive Balkan League victory. Dissatisfaction over the spoils of the war led to the Second Balkan War a year later.

*1871 Great Chicago fire begins*
The fire that destroyed most of Chicago’s business district began in a barn on the evening of October 8, 1871. A very dry summer and early autumn fanned the fire, which raged for 2 days. It killed over 300 people and destroyed property worth millions of dollars.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 8th   *

1985 Bruno Mars
American singer-songwriter, producer, actor

1970 Matt Damon
American actor, screenwriter, producer

1943 Chevy Chase
American comedian, actor

1939 Harvey Pekar
American author

1895 Juan Perón
Argentine military officer, politician, 29th President of Argentina

*Deaths On This Day, October 8th *

1992 Willy Brandt
German politician, 4th Chancellor of Germany, Nobel Prize laureate

1967 Clement Attlee
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1936 Premchand
Indian author

1869 Franklin Pierce
American politician, 14th President of the United States

1793 John Hancock
American politician, 1st Governor of Massachusetts


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 8th *

Battle of Angamos- Peru

Birthday of the Governor of Sarawak- Malaysia

Day of the Croatian Parliament- Croatia

Finno-Ugric Day- Estonia

Full Moon Day of Thadingyut Holiday (End of Buddhist Lent)- Myanmar


----------



## Bretrick

*8 October 2003*
Film star Arnold Schwarzenegger is elected governor of California


----------



## Bretrick

*8 October 1952*
85 people die in the UK's worst peacetime rail crash after three train collide at Harrow.


----------



## Bretrick

*8 October 1871*
The Great Chicago Fire began in a barn.
By the time the blaze died out two days later, a large part of the city had been devastated and some 300 people killed.


----------



## Bretrick

*8 October 1908*
Canberra became the Capital of Australia
There was a long dispute between Sydney and Melbourne, both thought they should be the Capital.


----------



## Bretrick

*8 0ctober 1978*
The world water speed record of 510 km/h (317.60 mph) is set at Blowering Dam, New South Wales by Australian Kevin Warby.
Kevin build the jet powered Hydro-plane - The Spirit of Australia - in his back yard.
It was powered by a 6000 horse power Westinghouse jet engine
The record still stands.


----------



## moviequeen1

1871
 the Great Chicago Fire was started by a thief who accidentally knocked over a lantern in a barn as he was stealing some milk,destroyed 4 square miles, 300 people died
1927
 movie' The 2nd Hundred Years' a silent short which was the 1st movie when actor/comedians, Stan Laurel&Oliver Hardy appeared as a team
1945
U. S. inventor, Percy Spencer patents the microwave
1957
 Brooklyn Dodgers announced they are moving to Los Angeles
1971
 John Lennon's single' Imagine' is released, peaks at # 6 on music charts, stays there for 11 weeks
2001
 Pres. George W. Bush announces establishment  Office of Homeland Security after the 9/11 attacks on U.S.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 8th Birthdays:
1939
 Paul Hogan- Australian actor- 'Crocodile Dundee'
1949
 Sigourney Weaver- actress, Alien, Ghostbusters, Gorillas in the Mist, Working Girl, Year of Living Dangerously
1956
 Stephanie Zimbalist- actress best known TV role' Laura Holt' on NBC detective series,'Remington Steele' co starred with Pierce Brosnan
1970
 Matt Damon- actor Good Will Hunting, The Talented Mr Ripley, Bourne movies, Saving Pvt Ryan, The Martian. He and best friend, actor Ben Affleck won Oscars for writing screenplay for 'Hunting'
Deaths:
1793
 John Hancock- U. S. statesman 1st man to sign the Declaration of Independence 56
1953
Nigel Bruce- British actor Rebecca, Suspicion, Sherlock Holmes 58
1992
 Willy Brandt- Chancellor of West Germany '69-'74 78
2011
 Roger Williams- U.S. pianist had hit single with 'Born Free' 87


----------



## moviequeen1

jujube said:


> Today in history, October 7, 2019.......I wasn't doing anything on that day, either.


Jujube, if you have something to post about real history events  feel free to do so without videos
I didn't appreciate what you posted Sue


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 9th

2012 Assassination Attempt on Malala Yousafzai*
The Pakistani education activist was shot at and injured while going back home from school. Malala survived the attack and has since gone on to become one of the leading voices for the education of girls in the world. In 2014, at the age of 17, she received the Nobel Peace Prize along with Kailash Satyarthi, making her the youngest recipient of the prestigious award.

*1986 Phantom of Opera makes its theatrical debut*
The musical written by Andrew Lloyd Webber and Richard Stilgoe opened at Her Majesty's Theatre in London’s West End. The plot of the musical was inspired by French author Gaston Leroux's novel Le Fantôme de l'Opéra, which follows the life of Erik or the Phantom, a disfigured musical genius. The musical is the longest-running show on Broadway.

*1970 Khmer Republic established*
The Khmer Republic was formally established under the leadership of General Lon Nol and Prince Sisowath Sirik Matak. These two leaders took power earlier in took power in a coup against Prince Norodom Sihanouk

*1962 Ugandan independence*
Uganda gained independence from British rule. The country had become a British protectorate in 1894, 32 years after the first European, British John Hanning Speke set foot in the country. Milton Obote became the first prime minister of an independent Uganda.
*
1874 General Postal Union Created*
The precursor the Universal Postal Union, a specialized agency of the United Nations, was formed after 22 countries signed the Treaty of Bern. The treaty regulated international mail and postage. 4 years later, in 1878, the union changed its name to the Universal Postal Union to reflect the growing international membership of the group.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 9th   *

1970 Annika Sörenstam
Swedish golfer

1969 PJ Harvey
English singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1966 David Cameron
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1940 John Lennon
English singer-songwriter, musician, producer

1888 Nikolai Bukharin
Russian politician

*Deaths On This Day, October 9th *

2004 Jacques Derrida
French philosopher

1978 Jacques Brel
Belgian singer-songwriter, actor

1974 Oskar Schindler
Czech/German businessman

1967 Che Guevara
Argentine/Cuban physician, author, intellectual, diplomat, theorist

1958 Pope Pius XII


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 9th *

Abolition Day- Saint Barthélemy

Birthday of Guru Balmik Sawami Ji- Pakistan

Birthday of Prophet Muhammad and Imam Sadeq- Iran

Chicago Marathon- USA

Day of Naval Forces of Turkmenistan- Turkmenistan


----------



## Bretrick

*9 October 1991*
The first Sumo wrestling tournament ever held off Japanese soil in the sport's 1500 year history begins.
It was held at the Royal Albert Hall in London


----------



## Bretrick

*9 October 1888*
Launceston, Tasmania is proclaimed a city.


----------



## Bretrick

*9 October 1936*
The Boulder Dam (later called Hoover Dam), on the Arizona-Nevada border, began generating electricity for such areas as Los Angeles.


----------



## Bretrick

*9 October 1962*
Britain's BBC bans Bobby Picket's "Monster Mash". 
Although the song is neither obscene or controversial, it's about a horror movie party and like many other songs, is banned under a catch-all regulation prohibiting the broadcast of anything deemed "offensive."


----------



## Bretrick

*9 October 1973*

Elvis and Priscilla Presley are granted a divorce after six and half years of marriage.
She is given property along with $725,000 and an additional $4,200 a month for the support of their five-year old daughter, Lisa Marie. The settlement also includes half the proceeds from the sale of an L.A. home and five percent of the total outstanding stock in two publishing companies.
The couple emerge from a Santa Monica, California courthouse arm in arm, kiss and depart separately. Elvis was later quoted as saying, "Sad thing is... you can still love someone and be wrong for them."


----------



## moviequeen1

1701
 Yale Univ in New Haven, CT is founded
1855
 Isaac Singer patents sewing machine motor
1926
 NBC{National Broadcasting Corp} is founded, the oldest of the "Big 3"networks,others CBS, ABC
1965
 Beatles single' Yesterday' debuts at #1 on music charts,stays there for 4 weeks
1984
 astronaut, Kathy Sullivan becomes the 1st U. S. woman to walk in space during Space Challenger mission
1997
 Univ Of North Carolina, basketball coach Dean Smith retires,at the time was the most successful college basketball coach with 879 wins,254 loses. He coached from 1961-1997,won 2 NCAA championship titles. The basketball arena where the team plays is named in his honor, Dean Smith Center
2019
1 million Northern Calif residents had their power cut off by Pacfiic Gas&Electric to prevent wildfires due to high winds


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 9th Birthdays:
1918
 E. Howard Hunt- U.S intelligence officer involved with Watergate break in
1936
 Brian Blessed- British actor King Arthur, Road to China
1948
 Jackson Browne- singer/songwriter 'Running on Empty,The Pretender
1954
 Scott Bakula- actor best known TV roles,' Dr Sam Beckett' in NBC's 'Quantum Leap',' Dwayne Pride' CBS show "CSI :New Orleans'
Deaths:
1974
 Oskar Schindler- German businessman/industralist who is considered one of the heroes during Holocaust. He hired Jewish workers, kept them safe from being deported to prision  death camps His story is the basis of movie' Schnidler's List' 66
1996
 Walter Kerr- Broadway theatre critic 83
2001
 Herb Ross-film director, Footloose, Steel Magnolias 74


----------



## kenfrombaltimore

Thanks for the birthdays list, Oskar Schindler stands out in my mind.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 10th

2010 The Country of Netherlands Antilles is Dissolved*
The Caribbean Dutch dependency, also sometimes known as the Dutch Antilles, was formed in 1954. The dissolution came after a series of referendums to become independent states within the Kingdom of the Netherlands were passed on the Islands of Curaçao, St Maarten, Bonaire, and Saba.

*1970 Fijian independence*
The South Pacific Ocean island country had been ruled by the British since 1874. Ratu Sir Kamisese Mara became the first prime minister of independent Fiji.
*
1967 Outer Space Treaty is Enforced*
Also known as the Treaty on Principles Governing the Activities of States in the Exploration and Use of Outer Space, including the Moon and Other Celestial Bodies, it regulated the exploration and use of outer space and created the field of international space law. The treaty declared that outer space and all celestial bodies were the common heritage of mankind and could not be claimed by any one nation.
*
1964 The Tokyo Summer Olympics Begin*
93 countries participated in the first Olympics to be held in Asia. As a tribute to the horrors of the Second World War, Yoshinori Sakai, who was born in Hiroshima on August 6, 1945, the day an atomic bomb destroyed the city, was chosen as the torchbearer to light the Olympic flame during the opening. The Tokyo Olympics was also the first Olympic Games that used satellites - Syncom 3 in the United States and Relay 1 in Europe - to telecast the games. Some of the games were also broadcasted in color for the first time.

*1933 United Airlines Boeing 247 explosion*
In one of the oldest unsolved cases in aviation history, the airplane which was flying from Newark, New Jersey to Oakland California exploded mid-air and crashed near Chesterton, Indiana. All 7 passengers and crew members died in the incident. To this day, it is not known what and who caused the explosion.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 10th   *

1979 Mýa
American singer-songwriter, producer, dancer, actress

1969 Brett Favre
American football player

1930 Harold Pinter
English playwright, screenwriter, director, actor, and Nobel Prize laureate

1861 Fridtjof Nansen
Norwegian explorer, scientist, diplomat, humanitarian, Nobel Prize laureate

1813 Giuseppe Verdi
Italian composer

*Deaths On This Day, October 10th *

2010 Solomon Burke
American singer-songwriter

2009 Stephen Gately
Irish singer-songwriter, dancer, actor

2004 Christopher Reeve
American actor

1985 Orson Welles
American actor, director, producer, screenwriter

1875 Aleksey Konstantinovich Tolstoy
Russian poet, author, playwright


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 10th *

American Indian Heritage Day- USA

Beginning of the War of Independence- Cuba

Columbus Day- American Samoa, Puerto Rico, USA

Commonwealth Cultural Day- Northern Mariana Islands

Constitution Day- Sint Maarten


----------



## Bretrick

*10 0ctober 1999*
London's Millennium Wheel is hoisted into position as the first stage of it's eventual opening to the public


----------



## Bretrick

*10 October 1892*
Jackie Howe shears a total of 321 sheep in 7 hours and 40 minutes at Blackall, Queensland, a record for hand shears that still stands.


----------



## Bretrick

*10 0ctober 1845*
US Naval Academy in Maryland is founded


----------



## moviequeen1

1780
 Great Hurricane of 1780 was the Atlantic's deadliest recorded one. It started in the West Indies,went through the Caribbean,hit Barbados. The max winds were 200 mph between 20-30,000 people died
1865
billard ball made from cellulose nitrate was patent by John Wesley Hyatt in Albany, NY
1966
 Beach Boy's single' Good Vibrations' was released written by Brian Wilson,Mike Love{lyrics}. It became the group's 1st million selling record
1973
 Vice Pres, Spiro Agnew{Pres Nixon running mate} resigns after pleading 'no contest' to allegations of tax fraud


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 10th Birthdays:
1813
 Giuseppi Verdi- Italian opera  composer 'Rigoletto, La Traviata
1900
Helen Hayes- actress stage/screen/ TV, the 1st female to be a EGOT{Emmy,Grammy, Oscar, Tony} winner. Best Actress Emmy in '53 in episode of Schilitz Playhouse of Stars, Grammy for spoken word' Great Documents', Best Actress Oscar 'The Sin of Madelon Claudet'32, Tony for play'Happy Birthday' 47
1930
 Harold Printer- British playwright/screenwriter  The Homecoming, Servant
1950
 Nora Roberts- novelist writes romance,other books. She writes under alias 'JD Robb' an ongoing cop series 'In Death' set in the future,the books start in yr 2058
1974
 Dale Earnhardt Jr, auto racer
Deaths:
1963
 Edith Piaf- French singer  47
1983
 Sir Ralph Richardson- British actor 'Dr Zhivago, The Heiress, Witness for the Prosecution, Time Bandits, 80
2004
 Christopher Reeve- actor 'Superman, Somewhere in Time 52
2010
Dame Joan Sutherland- Australian operatic soprano 83


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 11th

2000 100th Mission of NASA’s Space Shuttle Program*
Also known as the Space Transportation System or STS, the program was the first in the world to employ reusable spacecraft to take people into outer space. The first flight of the space shuttle fleet, which included Columbia, Challenger, Discovery, Atlantis, and Endeavour took place on April 12, 1981. The 100th flight was on the space shuttle Discovery and the mission was designated STS-92. It was the 30th time Discovery had flown into space.
*
1984 First American Woman to walk in Space*
Kathryn Dwyer Sullivan undertook a 3.5-hour long spacewalk with fellow astronaut David Leestma while on the Space Shuttle Challenger mission STS-41-G. The spacewalk was performed to demonstrate the possibility of refueling a satellite. STS-41-G was the first flight mission to carry two women astronauts - Sullivan and Sally Ride.

*1975 The First Episode of Saturday Night Live Airs*
A popular sketch comedy show, SNL, as it is popularly known, was initially called NBC's Saturday Night, and it was created and produced by Lorne Michaels. The original cast members of the show, which usually opens with the slogan “Live from New York, it's Saturday Night!”, included Dan Aykroyd, John Belushi, and Chevy Chase.
*
1911 Wuchang Uprising*
The Wuchang Uprising occurred in Wuchang, China, leading to the fall of the Qing dynasty and the establishment of the Republic of China. This day is celebrated as an important holiday in Taiwan.

*1899 Second Boer War Begins*
The almost 3-year long conflict was fought between British and Irish troops and the Boers from the Transvaal and Orange Free State. The war began as a result of disagreements between the two sides over the ownership of gold and diamond mines in the region. The two countries were annexed by the British at the end of the war in May 1902. The word Boer is the Afrikaans word for a farmer and it was used at that time to refer to Afrikaans-speaking settlers in the region.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, October 11th   *

1989 Michelle Wie
American golfer

1942 Amitabh Bachchan
Indian actor

1937 Bobby Charlton
English footballer

1884 Eleanor Roosevelt
American politician, humanitarian, 34th First Lady of the United States

1739 Grigory Potemkin
Russian military leader, politician

*Deaths On This Day, October 11th *

2008 Jörg Haider
Austrian politician, Governor of Carinthia

2004 Keith Miller
Australian cricketer, pilot

1963 Édith Piaf
French singer-songwriter, actress

1896 Anton Bruckner
Austrian composer

1531 Huldrych Zwingli
Swiss pastor, theologian


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 11th *

Anniversary of Death of General Pulaski- USA

Boat Racing Festival- Laos

Bolivian Women's Day- Bolivia

Casimir Pulaski Day- USA

Day of People’s Uprising- North Macedonia


----------



## Bretrick

*11 October 1991*
American astronaut Kathryn Sullivan became the first woman to walk in space.


----------



## Bretrick

*11 October 1958*
The unmanned U.S. deep-space probe Pioneer 1 was launched into lunar orbit.


----------



## Bretrick

*11 October 1967*
The Bee Gees scored their first UK #1 with "Massachusetts", which would go on to sell over five million copies worldwide.


----------



## Bretrick

*11 October 1974*
John Denver reached #1 on the UK singles chart with "Annie's Song", which had topped the US charts the previous July. 
He had written the song about his wife at the time, Annie Martell Denver.


----------



## moviequeen1

1881
David Houston patents roll film for cameras
1929
 JC Penney dept store opens in Midford, Del making it a nation wide company located in all 48 states
1950
 FCC{ Federal Communications Commission} issues 1st license to broadcast TV in color to CBS
1975
 SNL{Saturday Night Live} a sketch comedy show created by TV producer, Lorne Michaels debuts on NBC  from Studio 8H at Rockefeller Center.The original comedy members:'Not Ready For Prime Time Players:'75-'80
 John Belushi, Jane Curtin, Chevy Chase{he left after the 1st yr}, Gilna Radner,Dan Aykroyd,Lorraine Newman, Garrett Morris.Each show has a guest host,with musical guest, opening has actor say'Live From NY its Sat Night'  comedian George Carlin was 1st host
1979
 Allan Cormack&Godfrey Hounsfield win Noble Prize for Medicine for developing CAT Scan
2018
 world's longest flight flies from Singapore to Newark, NJ airport takes 17hrs 52 min


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 11th Birthdays:
1906
 Charles Revson- cosmetic magnate 'Revlon'
1918
 Jerome Robbins- Tony/ Oscar winning theatre ballet choreographer/director' Peter Pan,West Side Story
1953
 David Morse- actor, best known TV role' Dr Jack Morrison' on NBC medical show' St Elsewhere'
1976
 Emily Deschannel- actress best known TV role' Dr Temperance Brennan' on Fox series' Bones'
Deaths:
1961
 Chico Marx- comedian with  Marx brothers 74
1988
 Wayland Flowers- ventriloquist 'Madame' 48{ AIDS}
1991
 Redd Foxx- comedian/actor TV show 'Sanford&Son' 68{heart attack}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 12th

1979 Douglas Adam’s Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy Hits the Bookstores*
The first in a “trilogy of five”, the Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy, or H2G2, is a popular comedy science fiction novel that was first created as a radio show in 1978 for BBC Radio 4. The show and the book follow the intergalactic adventures of Arthur Dent, who escapes the Earth’s destruction. He is accompanied by several other characters including an alien called Ford Prefect, Marvin the depressed robot, and the Vogons who are responsible for destroying the Earth.

*1968 Equatorial Guinea Gains Independence*
The African republic was part of the Spanish Empire since the late 1700s. Known as Spanish Guinea, the country became independent and changed its name to Equatorial Guinea under the leadership of President Francisco Macías Nguema. In 1972, Nguema proclaimed himself president for life.
*
1964 First Multi-Person Space Flight*
Soviet spacecraft Voskhod 1 carried 3 cosmonauts for the first time to space. It was also the first time the crew did not wear any space suits for the duration of the flight.
*
1960 Nikita Khrushchev's Famous Shoe Pounding Incident*
The First Secretary of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union removed his shoe and pounded it on the table during a UN General Assembly meeting in New York. The incident was thought to be a response to comments about freedoms in Eastern Europe made by the Filipino delegate, Lorenzo Sumulong.

*1492 Christopher Columbus Steps Foot on the New World*
Two months after he had set sail from Spain with crews on 3 ships – the Santa María, the Pinta, and the Santa Clara, Columbus spotted land that he believed was Japan. He had, in fact, stepped foot on what is now the Bahamas. Claiming that he was the first one to set sight on the lands, he declared the lands as being owned by the Spanish empire.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 12th   *

1968 Hugh Jackman
Australian actor, producer

1875 Aleister Crowley
English magician, author

1866 Ramsay MacDonald
Scottish politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1798 Pedro I of Brazil

1537 Edward VI of England

*Deaths On This Day, October 12th *

1999 Wilt Chamberlain
American basketball player

1997 John Denver
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, actor

1971 Dean Acheson
American lawyer, politician, 51st United States Secretary of State

1946 Joseph Stilwell
American general

1870 Robert E. Lee
American general


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 12th *

Columbus Day- Colombia, Honduras

Day of Indigenous Resistance- Venezuela

Day of Race- Mexico

Day of cultural diversity- Uruguay

Dia de la raza- Guatemala


----------



## moviequeen1

1609
 children's rhyme' Three Blind Mice' from a book is published in London edited by Thomas Ravenscroft
1892
 U.S. 'Pledge of Alligence' is 1st recited in Public schools during Columbus Day
1931
 Christ the  Redemeer Statue opens standing 98 fr{30 m} on top of Mount Corcovado overlooking Rio de Janerio. It was built by engineer, Heitor da Silvia Costa
1999
 The 6th billionth person in the world was born, Adnan Mevic in Sarajevo, Bosnia,he is now 23
2017
 long lost bust of Napoleon by sculptor, Auguste Rodin was found in town hall in Madison,NJ est worth $4million


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 12th Birthdays
1872
 Ralph{pronounced' Rafe"} Vaughan Williams- English composer 'The Lark Ascending' '1914, Fantasia on Greensleeves' 1928
1947
 Chris Wallace- veteran TV journalist, was at Fox News for 15 yrs,now at CNN His dad was also journalist, Mike Wallace  from CBS "60 min'
1955
 Jane Silberry- Canadian singer/songwriter 'Calling All Angels'
1962
 Chris Botti- jazz/pop trumpet player
1968
 Adam Rich- actor best known TV role' Nicholas', on ABC drama' Eight Is Enough'
Deaths:
1914
Margaret E. Knight- U.S. inventor of flat bottomed paper bag 76
1969
 Sonja Henie- Norweigan figure skater, winner of Olympic gold medal ladies titles in '28,'32,'36 57
1989
Jay Ward- cartoonist 'Rocky&Friends, Bullwinkle' 69
1997
 John Denver singer/ songwriter/ activist 'Leaving on a Jet Plane, Annie's Song, Sunshine on My Shoulder,Calypso 53{plane crash}


----------



## Bretrick

*13 October 1933*
Australia's first traffic lights are installed in Sydney.


----------



## Bretrick

*13 October 1792*
The cornerstone for the White House, the official office and home of every U.S. president and first lady since 1800 was laid on this day.


----------



## Bretrick

*13 October 1970*
Janis Joplin's ashes are scattered off the coast of California.


----------



## Llynn

Sixty years ago today, the Pacific Northwest was hit by what has become known as the "Columbus Day Storm". That evening, a hurricane swept through our area, taking down thousands of trees, power lines and buildings.  I was still in High School and we had a football game that night. The wind took down our field lights (and those of many other area schools) my Grandparents barn collapsed as did many others in the area.

It took years to clean up all the fallen timber around the Northwest. Communities were without power for weeks and rural roads were blocked  cutting off many small towns.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 13th

2012 Mauritanian President injured*
Mauritanian President Mohamed Ould Abdel Aziz was shot at and injured. Official reports suggest that he was mistakenly shot by the military.

*2010 Chilean Miners Rescued*
The last of the miners trapped in the San José copper-gold mine in Copiapó, Chile, were rescued after 69 days. The ordeal began on August 5, 2010, when the walls of the 121-year-old mine collapsed and trapped 33 miners. All of the miners were rescued safely by the Chilean government with the help of the international community.

*1958 Paddington Bear Makes His Debut*
The popular children’s literature character first appeared in English author Michael Bond's illustrated book, A Bear Called Paddington. Paddington is a polite Peruvian spectacle bear with a special fondness for marmalade. The success of the first book was followed by 20 more books featuring the lovable bear and a successful toy franchise.

*1792 Construction of the White House Begins*
The office and residence of the President of the United States were designed by Irish architect James Hoban. It took 8 years for it to become livable and President John Adams became the first president to occupy the building on November 1, 1800.
*
1773 First Spiral Galaxy Discovered*
French astronomer, Charles Messier, discovered the Whirlpool Galaxy. Also known as Messier 51a, the galaxy is about 30 million light-years from Earth. A spiral galaxy is a type of galaxy where stars, gasses, and other cosmic dust particles rotate or revolve in a spiral around a central bulge. Astronomers think that the bulge consists of a black hole.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 13th *

1982 Ian Thorpe
Australian swimmer

1973 Matt Hughes
American mixed martial artist

1971 Sacha Baron Cohen
English comedian, actor, screenwriter

1941 Paul Simon
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1925 Margaret Thatcher
English politician, Prime Minister of the U

*Deaths On This Day, October 13th *

1987 Kishore Kumar
Indian singer, actor

1911 Sister Nivedita
Irish social worker, author, teacher

1812 Isaac Brock
English army officer

1282 Nichiren
Japanese monk

54 Claudius
Roman Emperor


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 13th *

Anniversary of the Death of King Bhumibol- Thailand

Karaka Chaturthi (Karva Chauth)- India

Navy Birthday- USA

Prince Louis Rwagasore Day- Burundi

Sukkot (Day 4)- Israel


----------



## Pam

13th October

1399 Henry IV (the first King of the House of Lancaster) was crowned king of England.

1884 Greenwich was chosen as the universal time meridian of longitude from which standard times throughout the world are calculated.

1940 Princess Elizabeth, aged 14, made her first radio broadcast to child evacuees.

1954 Chris Chataway, the 23-year-old Oxford blue, broke the 5,000 metres world record by five seconds in what was described as one of the most remarkable races seen on a British track. He beat European champion Vladimir Kuts after a nail-biting finish in the London v Moscow match at White City athletics stadium in West London.His time was recorded as 13 mins 51.6 secs.


----------



## moviequeen1

1792
 Old Farmer's Almanac 1st published/edited by Robert Thomas
1950
 movie' All About Eve' directed by Joseph Mankiewicz is released. The movie is about cycnical look at life in the theatre. It stars Bette David, Anne Baxter, George Sanders, Gary Merrill, Celeste Holm It won 6 Oscars inc picture/ director, supp actor{Sanders}. Its based on a story by Mary Orr'The Wisdom of Eve'
1983
1st U.S.cellular network, Ameritech Mobile Comm{now Cingular} is launched in Chicago
2010
 after spending  69 days underground in a cave in San Jose, Chile after a mining accident, 33 miners are rescued all alive


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 13th Birthdays:
1921
 Yves Montand- French actor 'Z, Grand Prix, Napoleon
1925
 Margaret Thatcher- 1st female British Prime Minister '79-'90
1944
 Robert Lamm- keyboardist, one of co-founders of group'Chicago', Beginnings, Does Anybody Know What Time It Is, Saturday in the Park
1962
 Jerry Rice- NFL Pro Football Hall of Fame Wide receiver with SF 49'ers
1970
 Paul Potts- British pop/opera singer winner of TV show contest,'Britain's Got Talent' '07
Deaths:
1945
 Milton S. Hershey- U.S chocolate tycoon 'Hershey Chocolate Company 86
1966
 Clifton Webb- actor, 'Cheaper by The Dozen, Razor's Edge, Laura 76
2002
 Stephen Ambrose- U. S. historian, 'Undaunted Courage, Band of Brothers 66


----------



## Bretrick

14 October 1968
The town of Meckering, Western Australia, is badly damaged by an earthquake which was Australia's second largest Earthquake at 6.5 magnitude.


----------



## Bretrick

*14 October 2012*
The Endeavour Space Shuttle arrives at it's final destination, The California Space Centre, Los Angeles.


----------



## Bretrick

*14 October 1964*
Martin Luther King is awarded the Nobel Peace Prize for his work involving civil rights and social justice.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 14th

1994 Two Israelis and a Palestinian Share the Nobel Peace Prize*
The Israeli Prime Minister, Yitzhak Rabin, and Foreign Minister, Shimon Peres shared the Nobel Peace Prize, which is annually awarded by the Norwegian Nobel Committee based in Oslo, with the President of the Palestinian National Authority, Yasser Arafat. The Award was given out to the two parties for their efforts and work on the Oslo Accords, a series of agreements between the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) and Israel. The Accords created the Palestinian Authority and made it the official governing body to interact with Israel on issues that affect the lives of Palestinians in Israel.
*
1984 Joseph Kittinger Starts on his Solo Gas Balloon Flight Across the Atlantic*
4 days later, on September 18, Kittinger became the first person to traverse the Atlantic in a balloon called the Balloon of Peace. As a member of the US Armed Forces, Kittinger jumped from a height of 102,800 feet on August 16, 1960, becoming the first person in ever to jump from that height.

*1947 First Human to Fly Faster than the Speed of Sound*
American Air Force test pilot, Chuck Yeager, flew the Bell X-1, an experimental aircraft at Mach 1.07 at an altitude of 45,000 ft. In doing so, he became the first person to break the sound barrier.

*1926 Winnie-the-Pooh Makes his Literary Debut*
The popular children’s book character was created by British author A.A. Milne and first appeared in a collection of short stories called Winnie-the-Pooh. Winnie, a teddy bear, lives in Ashdown Forest, Sussex, England. The book followed his adventures in the forest with his friends Piglet, Owl, Rabbit, and Eeyore.

*1913 Senghenydd Colliery Disaster*
In what is considered to be one of the worst mine disasters in recorded history, 440 people were killed when an explosion ripped through the Senghenydd coal mine in Wales.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 14th   *

1978 Usher
American singer-songwriter, dancer, actor

1930 Mobutu Sese Seko
Congolese politician, President of Zaire

1906 Hannah Arendt
German/American theorist, philosopher

1644 William Penn
English businessman, founder of Pennsylvania

1542 Akbar
Mughal Emperor

*Deaths On This Day, October 14th *

2012 Arlen Specter
American politician

1990 Leonard Bernstein
American conductor, pianist, composer

1977 Bing Crosby
American singer, actor

1959 Errol Flynn
Australian actor

1944 Erwin Rommel
German field marshal


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 14th *

Bridge Public holiday- Thailand

Chișinău Day- Moldova

Day of Defenders and Defenders of Ukraine (Suspended)- Ukraine

Liberation Day- Yemen

Mother's Day- Belarus


----------



## Pam

14th October

1066 The Battle of Hastings was fought, on Senlac Hill, near Pevensey. An English army, commanded by King Harold, was defeated by the invasion force of William of Normandy. Harold was killed and Edgar the Ætheling was proclaimed king, but never crowned. William I 'The Conqueror' and the first Norman King of England, was subsequently crowned at Westminster Abbey on 25th December 1066.

1322 Robert the Bruce of Scotland defeated King Edward II of England at the Battle of Old Byland in Yorkshire, forcing Edward to accept Scotland's independence.

1881 189 men died when the Berwickshire fishing fleet was caught in a hurricane. The tragedy, which became known locally as Black Friday, remains Scotland's worst fishing disaster. 129 of the victims came from the village of Eyemouth.

1929 The world's largest airship, the R101, made its maiden voyage.

1939 The Royal Navy battleship, HMS Royal Oak, was torpedoed and sunk by a German submarine while at harbour in Scapa Flow, off the northern coast of Scotland, a little more than a month after the start of World War II. 810 British seamen were killed.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 15th

2003 Shenzhou 5, China's first human space flight mission launched*
Launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the middle of the Gobi desert in northern China, this launch brought the Chinese into the exclusive club of countries that have achieved manned space flight. The other countries are the USA and the Soviet Union/Russia.

*1990 Mikhail Gorbachev is Awarded the Nobel Peace Prize*
The then President of the Soviet Union received the prestigious award given out by the Norwegian Nobel Committee, for his role in lessening tensions during the Cold War.
*
1987 Thomas Sankara killed*
Thomas Sankara, the President of Burkina Faso, was killed during a coup led by Blaise Compaoré.
*
1951 I Love Lucy Airs for the First Time*
The American sitcom aired on CBS and featured real-life couple Lucille Ball and Desi Arnaz. The popular show lasted for 6 years and it had several spin-offs after it went off the air.
*
1783 World’s First Manned Balloon Flight*
Jean-François Pilâtre de Rozier, a teacher from France, spent about 4 minutes in the air in a balloon made by flight pioneers Joseph-Michael and Jacques-Ètienne Montgolfier. The Montgolfier brothers were responsible for the world’s first balloon flight and for sending the first living being – a duck – on a balloon.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 15th   *

1938 Fela Kuti
Nigerian singer-songwriter, musician, activist

1931 A. P. J. Abdul Kalam
Indian scientist, politician, 11th President of India

1926 Michel Foucault
French philosopher

1881 P. G. Wodehouse
English author

1844 Friedrich Nietzsche
German philosopher

*Deaths On This Day, October 15th *

1964 Cole Porter
American composer

1959 Stepan Bandera
Ukrainian politician

1946 Hermann Göring
German military leader, politician, Minister-President of Prussia

1917 Mata Hari
Dutch spy

1817 Tadeusz Kościuszko
Polish/American general


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 15th *

Baptism of the Prophet- Mali

Cayenne Festival- French Guiana

Commemoration Day of King's Father- Cambodia

Evacuation Day- Tunisia

Extra Work Day- Hungary


----------



## Bretrick

*15 October 1966*
Australia bans The Trogg's song - "I Can't Control Myself" as "terribly obscene" and suggestive.


----------



## Bretrick

*15 October 1953*
The first of two atmospheric nuclear tests was carried out at Emu Field in South Australia by the British Government.


----------



## Bretrick

*15 October 2003*
China becomes the third country to launch a crewed space flight.
Shenzhou 5 circled the Earth 14 times in it's 17 hour flight with only 1 pilot on board.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 16th

1986 First Person to Scale all Eight-Thousanders*
Italian Mountaineer, Reinhold Messner, scaled the Lhotse, in Nepal. It is the world’s 4th tallest peak, and it is one of the 14 eight-thousanders – mountains that are more than 8000 meters above sea level.

*1978 First Non-Italian to Win the Papacy since 1523*
Karol Józef Wojtyła, the Archbishop of Kraków, won the papal elections that were held after his predecessor Pope John Paul I died after only 33 days in office. As Pope, Wojtyła took on the name of John Paul II. He was the second-longest serving pope in modern history, after Pope Pius IX, who was in office for over 31 years.

*1964 First Chinese Nuclear Test*
Codenamed Chic-1 or 596, the 22-kiloton uranium fission device was dropped at Lop Nur. With this test, China became the fifth nuclear power state in the World. The other four are the United States, Russia, the United Kingdom, and France. Israel is thought to have nuclear weapons, however, they do not publicly admit the fact.

*1945 Food and Agriculture Organization established*
The Food and Agriculture Organization, popularly known as the FAO was established in Quebec City, Canada.

*1923 The Walt Disney Company is Founded*
A leader in the international entertainment industry, the company was created by brothers Walt and Roy as the Disney Brothers Cartoon Studio. Today, the company is synonymous with cartoon and animated movies and characters.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 16th   *

1977 John Mayer
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1974 Paul Kariya
Canadian ice hockey player

1925 Angela Lansbury
English/American actress, singer

1888 Eugene O'Neill
American playwright, Nobel Prize laureate

1886 David Ben-Gurion
Israeli politician, 1st Prime Minister of Israel

*Deaths On This Day, October 16th *

2011 Dan Wheldon
English race car driver

1981 Moshe Dayan
Israeli general, politician, 5th Minister of Foreign Affairs for Israel)

1951 Liaquat Ali Khan
Indian/Pakistani lawyer, politician, Prime Minister of Pakistan

1793 Marie Antoinette
Austrian wife of Louis XVI of France

1791 Grigory Potemkin
Russian military leader, politician


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 16th *

Day off for Liberation Day- Yemen

Father's Day- Russia

Hoshana Rabbah- Australia, Canada, United Kingdom

Last Day of Sukkot- USA

National Food Day- Moldova


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 17th

1989 Loma Prieta Earthquake Rocks California*
Santa Cruz County was the most affected by the 6.9 magnitude earthquake. About 60 people died as a result of falling buildings and landslides. It was the first major earthquake on the San Andreas fault since the 1906 San Francisco earthquake.

*1973 OPEC Declares Oil Embargo*
The Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries or OPEC led by Arab countries declared an oil embargo on any country that supported Israel during the Yom Kippur War, which was fought between Israel and a coalition of Arab states. The embargo led to a massive oil shortage and had long-lasting economic effects in the United States and Europe. The embargo was lifted in March 1974.
*
1956 Bobby Fischer Wins the Game of the Century*
The chess match between 13-year-old Fischer and Donald Byrne took place at the Marshall Chess Club in New York City.
*
1861 Cullin-la-Ringo Massacre*
In what is thought to be the largest massacre of white settlers by Australian aborigines, the killings occurred after a group of settlers from Victoria led by politician Horatio Wills, set up a camp at Cullin-la-Ringo, which is located in present-day Central Queensland. 19 people were killed during the massacre.

*1814 London Beer Flood*
Vats of beer at the Meux and Company Brewery burst, flooding city streets with 610,000 liters of beer. The almost 15 feet tall wave of porter killed 8 people, some of whom were gathered for a funeral.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 17th   *

1979 Kimi Räikkönen
Finnish race car driver

1972 Eminem
American rapper, producer, actor

1918 Rita Hayworth
American actress, dancer

1912 Pope John Paul I

1817 Syed Ahmad Khan
Indian educator, politician

*Deaths On This Day, October 17th *

1967 Puyi
Emperor of China

1965 Bart King
American cricketer

1937 J. Bruce Ismay
English businessman

1868 Laura Secord
Canadian war heroine

1849 Frédéric Chopin
Polish pianist, composer


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 17th *

Boss's Day- USA

Columbus Day- Colombia

Day of Dignity- Bolivia

Day off for Mother's Day- Malawi

Dessalines Day- Haiti


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 18th

2007 Benazir Bhutto returns to Pakistan*
The former Prime Minister of Pakistan and daughter of Zulfikar Ali Bhutto, the 9th PM of Pakistan, Benazir returned to Pakistan after living 8 years in London and Dubai in self-imposed exile. Two months later she was assassinated in a bombing while campaigning for the forthcoming elections.
*
1998 Jesse Pipeline Explosion in Nigeria Kills Over 200*
The oil pipeline, which was owned by the Nigerian National Petroleum Corporation, was situated just outside the city of Lagos. Over 200 people died in the resulting fire that raged for 6 days before it could be put out.
*
1967 First Space Probe to Enter the Atmosphere of Another Planet*
The Soviet Probe Venera 4 entered Venus’ atmosphere and sent back information to Earth for about 90 minutes before it lost contact. When Venera 7 landed on Venus a few years later, it became the first probe to land on another planet.
*
1867 Alaska Becomes a Part of the United States*
The US had purchased the large and sparsely populated territory of Alaska from Russia for $7.2 million. The purchase was not seen as a positive acquirement by many American citizens who believed that adding Alaska to the US’s territory was a waste of taxpayers’ money. Many called the act, Seward's folly after Secretary of State William H. Seward, who was responsible for making the purchase. Alaska was admitted to the Union as a state in 1959. October 18 is annually celebrated as Alaska Day in Alaska.

*1851 Moby Dick is Published for the First Time*
The epic written by American novelist, Herman Melville, is about a sailor's obsession with tracking down and killing an elusive whale that took his leg in a previous encounter. The book was published as The Whale in London for the first time and then a month later as Moby Dick in the United States. It is thought to be one of the best works of fiction written in modern times.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 18   *

1987 Zac Efron
American actor, singer

1984 Lindsey Vonn
American skier

1960 Jean-Claude Van Damme
Belgian martial artist, actor, director

1921 Jesse Helms
American politician

1919 Pierre Trudeau
Canadian politician, 15th Prime Minister of Canada
*
Deaths On This Day, October 18th *

1973 Leo Strauss
German/American philosopher

1931 Thomas Edison
American businessman, who invented the light bulb, phonograph

1871 Charles Babbage
English mathematician, and engineer, invented the Difference engine

1744 Sarah Churchill, Duchess of Marlborough

1541 Margaret Tudor
English wife of James IV of Scotland


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 18th *

Alaska Day- the USA

Healthcare Aide Day- Canada

National Independence Day- Azerbaijan

Prayer Day- Zambia

Simchat Torah- Australia, Canada, Germany, United Kingdom, USA


----------



## moviequeen1

1867
United States legally acquires Alaska from Russia paying $7.2 million
1910
 E.M. Forster's book'Howard's End' is published. The story is about  2 different social status class members,their differences.The movie version came out in '92 starring Anthony Hopkins,Emma Thompson
1921
 Charles Strite receives U.S. patent for his invention of the pop-up toaster
1954
 Texas Instruments announces the 1st transistor radio,costing $49.95
1968
 Circus Circus Hotel in Las Vegas opens which has the world's largest permanent big top,still open today
1992
 The 1st non -American baseball team, Toronto Blue Jays win the World Series by defeating Atlanta Braves in 6 games


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 18th Birthdays:
1919
Pierre Trudeau, Canada's 19th Prime Minister '68-'79. His son,Justin is now Canada's PM
1926
Chuck Berry- rock n roll guitarist/singer/songwriter 'Roll Over Beethoven,Sweet Little 16'
1935
 Peter Boyle- actor' The Candidate, Young Frankenstein{he played the monster},best known TV role' Frank Barone' CBS sitcom'Everybody Loves Raymond'
1947
 Laura Nyro singer/songwriter'Wedding Bell Blues, Stoned Soul Picnic'
1951
 Pam Dawber- actress best known TV role' Mindy' in ABC sitcom' Mork&Mindy' costarred with Robin Williams She's married to actor, Mark Harmon
1984
 Lindsay Vohn- U.S. alpine skier, won Gold Medal at the 2010 Winter Olympics, won 4 World Cup Championships
Deaths:
1931
 Thomas Edison- U.S. Inventor of lightbulb, phonograph, motion picture camera 84
1973
 Walt Kelly-cartoonist'Pogo' 60
2000
Gwen Verdon- singer/ actress/dancer 'Sweet Charity,Cotton Club,Cocoon 75


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 19th

2005 Trial of Saddam Hussein Begins*
The Iraqi Special Tribunal started the trial of the deposed President of Iraq, Saddam Hussein, and 7 other defendants for crimes against humanity. Hussein, who was the fifth President of Iraq was found guilty and was executed by hanging a year later on December 30, 2006.

*1954 Cho Oyu Scaled for the First Time in Recorded History*
The 6th highest mountain peak in the world, Cho Oyu is part of the Himalayan mountain range and lies on the Nepal-China border. It was scaled by Nepalese Pasang Dawa Lama and Austrians Joseph Jöchler and Herbert Tichy.

*1950 Battle of Chamdo (Qamdo) Ends*
Also known as the Liberation of Tibet in China, the war between China and Tibet began on October 6, when Chinese military forces under the leadership of Deng Xiaoping entered the country from Sichuan. At the end of the battle, the Chinese had taken over the border city of Chamdo. The battle was the starting point for negotiations between the two countries over the status of Tibet.

*1943 Streptomycin is Discovered*
The miracle antibiotic that became the first line of offense against tuberculosis in the mid-20th century was isolated for the first time by graduate student Albert Schatz while working under Selman Abraham Waksman at Rutgers University. Schatz later sued Waksman to gain a portion of the profits and notoriety that came from the discovery. Waksman eventually received the Nobel Prize for the achievement. However, there was controversy as the award went to Waksman only.

*1914 First Battle of Ypres*
Part of the Battle of Flanders during the First World War, the First Battle of Ypres was fought in the Belgian city of Ypres. It was fought between German forces on one side and the Belgian, French, and British troops on the other. Fighting continued until November 22, when harsh weather forced the two sides to take a break from the hostilities.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 19th   *

1962 Evander Holyfield
American boxer

1958 Michael Steele
American politician, 7th Lieutenant Governor of Maryland

1946 Philip Pullman
English author

1945 John Lithgow
American actor

1944 Peter Tosh
Jamaican singer-songwriter, guitarist
*
Deaths On This Day, October 19th *

1893 Lucy Stone
American activist

1813 Józef Poniatowski
Polish general

1745 Jonathan Swift
Irish author

1682 Thomas Browne
English author

1216 John, King of England


----------



## Bretrick

*19 October 1812
Indefatigable*, the first direct convict transport from Britain to Tasmania arrives in Hobart with 200 convicts.
The transportation of British convicts to Australia came about as a result of the poverty, social injustice, child labour, harsh and dirty living conditions and long working hours that were prevalent in 19th-century Britain.
The Industrial Revolution saw an increase in petty crime due to the displacement of much of the population, leading to pressures on the government to find an alternative to confinement in overcrowded jails.


----------



## Bretrick

*19 October 2003*
Pope John Paul II beatifies Mother Teresa.
This is the final step towards Sainthood.
Mother Teresa was Sainted on September 4, 2016


----------



## Bretrick

*19 October 1977*
The Concorde made its first landing in New York City.
Until that time, The Concorde was banned from landing JFK Airport because of the fear of noise pollution.
Opponents to the aircraft said the the Concorde was the world's noisiest plane and it would go against the trend towards stricter noise standards and quieter airport surrounds.
The High Court ruled to reject the request of the Port Authority that the ban remain.


----------



## Bretrick

*19 October 1967*
The American spacecraft Mariner 5 has flew past the planet Venus.
The vision of Venus revealed after Mariner 5's data was analysed was described by Nasa scientists as "a hell-hole".
The planet was revealed as extremely hot and unpleasant, with an atmosphere high in carbon dioxide.


----------



## Bretrick

*19 October 1970*
The film *Ned Kelly*, starring Mick Jagger in the lead role, is released and the critics wasted no time in telling Mick he should stick to singing.
One reviewer wrote: "He looks about as lethal as last week's lettuce."
The movie bombed at the box office.


----------



## moviequeen1

1901
composer, Edward Elgar's 'Pomp&Circumstance March' debuts in Liverpool,Eng
1926
John C.Garand patents semi-automatic rifle
1943
researches at Rutger's Univ in NJ isolated Streptomycin,which is 1st anti-botic remedy for tuberculosis
1990
movie'Dances with Wolves' based on Michael Blake's novel,directed by&starring actor,Kevin Costner is released.The story of a young Civil war soldier,John Dunbar{Costner} who becomes friends with a Sioux Indian tribe becomes one of them.Others in cast, Mary McDonnell, Graham Greene, Rodney E.Grant,Floyd Red Crow Westerman,Tantoo Cardinal. The movie won 7 Oscars inc picture/director{Costner's debut},John Barry's original score. The movie grossed $424.2 mil worldwide. The wolf' 2 Socks' was played by 2 different wolves


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 19th Birthdays:
1931
 John le Carre- English novelist who wrote espionage books 'The Spy who Came in from The Cold, Smiley's People,A Perfect Spy
1932
 Robert Reed- actor his 2 best known TV roles,'Kenneth Preston' in courtroom drama' The Defenders, E.G. Marshall played his dad. 'Mike Brady' in ABC sitcom'Brady Bunch',Florence Henderson played his wife' Carol'
1940
 Michael Gambon- Irish/English actor 'The Singing Detective', Harry Potter movies, he played' Albus Dumbledore' after Richard Harris died in 2002{he originated the role}
1962
 Tracy Chevalier- author' Girl With a Pearl Earring{made into movie starring Colin Firth, Scarlet Johanssen}
A Single Thread,The Lady &The Unicorn, Falling Angels
1977
 Jason Reitman- Canadian film maker'Juno,Up in The Air'
Deaths:
1745
 Jonathan Swift- Irish author "Gulliver's Travels 77
1978
 Gig Young- actor teacher's Pet, They Shoot Horses Don't They,Lovers&Other Strangers 64{suicide}
2010
 Tom Bosley-actor best known TV roles 'Howard Cunningham' on ABC sitcom'Happy Days' semi regular character,Sherriff Amos Tupper' in CBS show' Murder She Wrote' 83


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 20th

2011 Muammar Gaddafi is Captured*
The deposed leader of Libya, Muammar Gaddafi, is captured by the National Transitional Council Forces. He was killed by the troops soon after.
*
1982 Luzhniki Disaster*
A stampede during a UEFA Cup soccer (football) match between Dutch club Haarlem and the Moscovian football club, Spartak at the Lenin Stadium in Moscow left about 60 people dead.

*1973 Sydney Opera House Opens its Doors*
The iconic building, which was declared as a World Heritage Site by UNESCO, was designed by Danish architect Jørn Oberg Utzon. Construction on the performing arts center began in March 1959 and cost over $100 million.

*1968 Jacqueline Kennedy marries Aristotle Onassis*
Former American first lady, Jacqueline Kennedy, married Greek shipping magnate, Aristotle Onassis

*1962 War Breaks Out Between India and China*
The month-long border dispute began after the Chinese launched a two-pronged attack on the border between the two countries. During the duration of hostilities, China and India did not officially declare war on each other nor cut off any diplomatic ties. The conflict ended with China taking control of Aksai Chin and both countries accepting a de facto border along what is now known as the Line of Control.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 20th   *

1971 Snoop Dogg
American rapper, producer, actor

1958 Viggo Mortensen
American actor

1950 Tom Petty
American singer-songwriter, musician

1931 Mickey Mantle
American baseball player

1859 John Dewey
American philosopher, psychologist

*Deaths On This Day, October 20th *

2011 Muammar Gaddafi
Libyan politician, Prime Minister of Libya

1984 Paul Dirac
English physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

1964 Herbert Hoover
American politician, 31st President of the United States

1950 Henry L. Stimson
American statesman, lawyer, politician

1890 Richard Francis Burton
English soldier, geographer, diplomat


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 20th *

Mashujaa Day- Kenya

Revolution of 1944- Guatemala

Royal Hobart Show- Australia

Vietnamese Women's Day- Vietnam


----------



## Bretrick

*20 October 2020*
OSIRIS-REx touches down on the the asteroid Bennu


----------



## Bretrick

*20 October 1973*
Dalai Lama makes his first visit to the UK


----------



## moviequeen1

1917
suffragist, Alice Paul begins her 7th month jail sentence.Her crime she peacefully protested in front of the White House in Washington,DC to support woman's right to vote
1944
 U.S. forces under, Gen.Douglas McArthur return to the Phillipines with landing of U.S. Army
1973
U.S. Attorney General,Elliot Richardson,Deputy ATG,William Rucklaus resign after they refused to fire Watergate Special Prosecutor,Archibald Cox. Pres Nixon accepts their resignations,this was later known as the'Saturday Night Massacre'
2019
a Quantis Boeing 787 Dreamliner completes a non stop test flight from NY-Sydney in 19hrs 42min


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 20th Birthdays:
1890
Jelly Roll Morton-U.S. pioneer jazz pianist
1931
Mickey Mantle- Baseball Hall of Fame outfielder with New York Yankees
1935
 Jerry Orbach- multi talented actor Broadway/film/TV He appeared in Broadway shows,'The Fantasticks'60, was the 1st to sing best known song'Try to Remember' other shows,Chicago,42nd St, Promises, Promises. He played Jennifer Grey's father in movie'Dirty Dancing'His best known TV role' Det Lennie Briscoe' in NBC original'Law&Order'
1955
 Danny Boyle- British film director- Trainspotting, Slumdog Millionaire
1978
 John Krasinski- actor/ writerdirector best known TV role' Jim Halpert' in NBC sitcom'The Office' He co wrote/directed/ starred with his wife, actress,Emily Blunt in movie' A Quiet Place' and sequel
Deaths:
1936
 Anne Sullivan- teacher who educated Helen Keller 70
1988
 Shiela Scott- British aviator,she completed 1st round the world solo flight by a woman 61
1994
 Burt Lancaster- actor' From Here to Eternity, Elmer Gantry, Field of Dreams{played' Doc Graham'} 80


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 21st

2014 Oscar Pistorius Convicted for 5 Years*
The South African Paralympic Champion was on trial for the murder of his girlfriend, Reeva Steenkamp. He was sentenced to a maximum of five years for culpable homicide. He was released on parole for good behavior in October 2015. However, in December 2015, South Africa's Supreme Court of Appeal upgraded the charges to murder and found him guilty of murder.

*1983 The 17th General Conference on Weights and Measures Ends*
The conference passed a resolution defining a meter as the distance traveled by light in a vacuum during a time interval of about three hundred millionth of a second. Before this, the meter or meter was assigned several different definitions. In 1793, it was defined as one ten-millionth of the distance between the Earth's Equator and the North Pole. In 1960, it was once again redefined by the 11th General Conference of Weights and Measures as equal to “1650763,73 wavelengths in vacuum of the radiation corresponding to the transition between the levels 2p10 and 5d5 of the krypton 86 atom.”
*
1969 Coup in Somalia*
Siad Barre staged a military coup against the government the day after the death of Abdirashid Ali Shermarke, the then-president of Somalia.

*1959 The Guggenheim Opens its Doors*
The Guggenheim Museum displays works from some of the world’s most celebrated and sought-after contemporary artists. Situated in the Manhattan area of New York, the museum was first opened in 1939 as the Museum of Non-Objective Painting. It was then named the Guggenheim Museum in 1952, after the death of the founder of the foundation that runs it, Solomon R. Guggenheim. The current museum building was designed by American architect Frank Lloyd Wright and was opened to the public on this day.
*
1943 Provisional Government of Free India Declared by Subhas Chandra Bose*
Bose, an exiled Indian nationalist and a key figure in the Indian Independence Movement declared the creation of Azad Hind, or Free India during a mass rally in Singapore. Netaji (leader), as he was fondly called by his followers, was unanimously declared as the Head of State, Prime Minister, and Minister for War of the new government. The government-in-exile did not have any territory to govern until Japan gave them the Andaman and Nicobar Islands, occupied by the Japanese in 1942, to run. A few days later after declaring the existence of Azad Hind, the provisional government joined the Second World War by declaring war on the Allies.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, October 21st   *

1986 Natalee Holloway
American missing person

1980 Kim Kardashian
American model, actress

1956 Carrie Fisher
American actress, screenwriter, author

1949 Benjamin Netanyahu
Israeli politician, 9th Prime Minister of Israel

1772 Samuel Taylor Coleridge
English poet, philosopher
*
Deaths On This Day, October 21st *

2014 Gough Whitlam
Australian politician, 21st Prime Minister of Australia

2012 George McGovern
American politician, historian, author

2003 Elliott Smith
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1969 Jack Kerouac
American author, poet

1805 Horatio Nelson, 1st Viscount Nelson
English Admiral


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 21st *

Army Day- Honduras

Father's Day- Belarus

Hawke's Bay Anniversary Day- New Zealand

Overseas Chinese Day- Taiwan

President Ndadaye's Day- Burundi


----------



## Bretrick

*21 October 1978*
I remember this mystery.
Australian pilot Frederick Valentich vanishes in a Cessna 182 over the Bass Strait, after reporting contact with an unidentified aircraft.
A 2013 review of the radio transcripts and other data proposed that the inexperienced Valentich was deceived by the illusion of a tilted horizon for which he attempted to compensate and inadvertently put his aircraft into a downward, so-called "graveyard spiral" which he initially mistook for simple orbiting of the aircraft. 
According to the authors, the G-forces of a tightening spiral would decrease fuel flow, resulting in the "rough idling" reported by Valentich.

Ufologists have speculated that extraterrestrials either destroyed Valentich's aircraft or abducted him, asserting that some individuals reported seeing "an erratically moving green light in the sky" and that he was "in a steep dive at the time". 
Ufologists believe these accounts are significant because of the "green light" mentioned in Valentich's radio transmissions.


----------



## Pam

21st October

1805 At the Battle of Trafalgar, Nelson gave his famous signal, ‘England expects...’ which flew from the HMS Victory shortly after 11:00 a.m. The British won this important battle against Napoleon’s combined French and Spanish fleets off Cape Trafalgar, south-west of Spain and left Britain's navy unchallenged until the 20th century but Nelson was one of the day’s casualties. Nelson's flagship, Victory is now preserved at Portsmouth.

1958 The first women peers were introduced into the House of Lords.

1960 Britain launched its first nuclear submarine, HMS Dreadnought, at Barrowin-Furness. Launched by Queen Elizabeth II on Trafalgar Day she was commissioned into service with the Royal Navy in April 1963 and continued in service until 1980. 

1966 144 people, 116 of them children, were killed in the small Welsh mining village of Aberfan when tons of slush, from a nearby coal slag tip weakened by rain, slid downhill and engulfed the village school, a farm and a row of terraced houses. The tragedy occurred at the beginning of the school day and on the day before the school closed for the half-term holiday. The children are buried in Aberfan's cemetery, on the hillside above the valley.


----------



## moviequeen1

1774
The 1st display of 'Liberty' on a flag was raised by colonists in Taunton,Mass in defiance of British rule in Colonial America
1945
women in France were allowed to vote for the 1st time
1964
 movie musical'My Fair Lady' directed by George Cukor is released.The story about Prof Henry Higgins{Rex Harrison,who originated the role on Broadway} who transforms a flower girl,Eliza Doolittle{Audrey Hepburn} into a regal lady to win a bet,other cast members, Stanley Holloway,Wilfrid Hyde-White,Jeremy Brett The movie won 8 Oscars incl picture/director/actor
1977
 European Patent Institute is founded, a professional association of European patent attys/international non govt public  law corporation
2019
The world's oldest natural pearl 8,000yrs old was discovered during excavations at Marawah Island near Abu Dhabi UAE


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 21st birthdays:
1772
 Samuel Taylor Coleridge- English romantic poet'Rime of the Ancient Marnier'
1833
 Alfred Nobel- Swedish chemist who invented dynamite/founder of annual Nobel Prizes
1912
 Sir Georg Solti- Hungarian/British conductor of Chicago Symphony '69-'91
1917
 Dizzy Gillespie- jazz trumpeter/creator of 'behop&modern jazz
1956
 Carrie Fisher- actress/writer best known movie role'Princess Leia' in original 'Star Wars movies.She wrote book'Postcards From The Edge' about a young woman  addicted to drugs while trying to get an acting career in the shadow of her famous mother. The movie version'90 starred Meryl Streep, Shirley MacLaine,Gene Hackman,Dennis Quaid. Carrie wrote the screenplay
Deaths:
1969
 Jack Kerouac- novelist 'On The Road' 47
2014
 Ben Bradlee- U.S. journalist/newspaper exec with Washington Post{during the Watergate scandal} 93


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 22nd

India Launches its First Lunar Mission*
The unmanned space probe called Chandrayaan-1 was launched by the Indian Space Research Organisation. The probe successfully landed on the Moon on November 14, 2008, making India the 5th country to land a spacecraft on the Moon.
*
1957 François Duvalier takes office*
François Duvalier, also known as Papa Doc, became the President of Haiti.
*
1936 End of the Long March in China*
The Long March, a 6000-mile journey made by members of the Red Army led by Mao Zedong came to an end. The March was undertaken as a way to escape the Nationalist army of Chiang Kai-shek. The end of the March is also known in China as the “union of the three armies”.

*1884 International Meridian Conference Adopts Greenwich, England as the initial longitudinal meridian*
26 countries participated in the conference which was held in Washington, D.C. In addition to making the meridian passing through the Observatory of Greenwich as the initial meridian for longitude or 0-degree longitude, the conference also defined a universal day that would “begin for all the world at the moment of mean midnight at the initial meridian, coinciding with the beginning of the civil day and date of that meridian; and is to be counted from zero up to twenty-four hours”.

*1797 First Person to Jump With a Parachute*
French balloonist André-Jacques Garnerin jumped out of a balloon over Parc Monceau in Paris using a silk parachute that he made himself.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 22nd   *

1973 Ichiro Suzuki
Japanese baseball player

1949 Arsène Wenger
French footballer, manager

1870 Ivan Bunin
Russian author, poet, and Nobel Prize laureate

1844 Louis Riel
Canadian politician

1811 Franz Liszt
Hungarian pianist, composer

*Deaths On This Day, October 22nd *

2002 Richard Helms
American diplomat, 8th Director of Central Intelligence

1995 Kingsley Amis
English author, poet, critic

1954 Jibanananda Das
Bengali poet

1906 Paul Cézanne
French painter

741 Charles Martel
Frankish military leader, politician


----------



## Bretrick

*22 October 2010*
Wikileaks - founded by Julian Assange - released thousands of documents relating to the U.S wars in Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## Bretrick

*22 October 2008*
India's first lunar space probe - Chandrayaan 1 - was launched.


----------



## Bretrick

*22 October 1964*
French Philosopher and writer - Jean-Paul Sartre was announced the winner on the Nobel Prize for Literature.
He became the first person to decline the award.


----------



## Bretrick

*22 October 1963*
225,000 public school students boycott for 1 day in Chicago protesting de-facto school segregation.


----------



## Bretrick

*22 October 1966*
The Supremes became the first female group to have a number one album on the US chart when the LP "Supremes A-Go-Go" reached the top. 
It knocked The Beatles' "Revolver" from the head of the list.


----------



## Pam

22nd October

1707 Four British Royal Navy ships ran aground near the Isles of Scilly. Admiral Sir Cloudesley Shovell and more than 1,400 sailors drowned in one of the worst maritime disasters in the history of Britain. It was later determined that the main cause of the disaster was the navigators' inability to accurately calculate their positions.

1877 An explosion at the Blantyre mine in Scotland killed 207 miners the youngest aged 11. It remains Scotland’s worst mining accident.

1963 A BAC One-Eleven prototype airliner flown by test pilot Mike Lithgow, crashed during stall testing with the loss of all on board. Lithgow became the holder of the World Absolute Air Speed Record in 1953 flying a Supermarine Swift.

1966 A Russian KGB master spy, George Blake, escaped from Wormwood Scrubs in London where he was serving a 40 year sentence for spying against the British Government. One of Britain's most notorious double-agents, George Blake, escaped from prison in London after a daring break-out believed to have been masterminded by the Soviet Union. Wardens at Wormwood Scrubs prison last saw him at the evening roll call, at 1730 GMT.An hour-and-a-half later, his cell was discovered to be empty.After a short search, the escape route was found. Bars in a window at the end of a landing had been sawn away and a rope ladder hung down inside the prison wall.


----------



## moviequeen1

1879
Thomas Edison perfects carbonized cotton filament light bulb
1939
 NBC becomes 1st network to broadcast a pro football game,Brooklyn Dodgers defeated Philadelphia Eagles,23-14 at Ebbets Field
1976
 U.S. Food&Drug Adminstration ban Red Dye#4 because it caused tumors in bladders of dogs
2008
 Google Play is launched, offical app store for Android operating system


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 22nd Birthdays:
1917
Joan Fontaine- actress, 'Gung Din,Suspicion,Ivanhoe,Rebecca, won Best Actress Oscar for' Suspicion'.  younger sister of actress, Olivia deHavilland
1938
 Christopher LLoyd- actor  TV /movies best known TV role'Rev Jim' in ABC sitcom'Taxi' His best known film role' Dr Emmett Brown' in 'Back to the Future' franchise other movies, 'Who Framed Roger Rabbit,One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest,The Addams Family
1962
 Brian Boitano- retired U.S. men's figure skater, won Gold medal at '88 Winter Olympics
Deaths:
1906
 Paul Cezanne- French Post-Impressionist painter 67
1992
 Red Barber- U.S. baseball broadcaster with Cincinatti Red, Brooklyn Dodgers, New York Yankees 84
1995
 Mary Wickes- character actress 'Music Man, Sister Act,Little Women 79
2009
Soupy Sales- comedian 83


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 23rd

2002 Dubrovka Theater Hostage Crisis*
About 50 Chechen rebels led by Movsar Barayev took over the Dubrovka Theater in Moscow during the performance of Nord-Ost, a musical. The rebels took about 850 hostages and demanded the withdrawal of Russian troops from Chechnya. The siege lasted for about 3 days and ended after Russian security forces released a chemical gas in the theater. All of the rebels and about 170 hostages died during the siege.

*2001 Apple announces the first iPod Player*
The iPod is the world's best-selling portable media player. Already 6 years after its initial launch, Apple announced that 100 million devices had been sold. The company has been criticized for its aggressive policies forcing users to use only original batteries and preventing them from freely sharing content with others.
*
1998 Swatch Announces Internet Time*
The Swiss watch company invented a new unit of time called the .beat, which corresponds to 1 minute and 26.4 seconds. Under the Internet Time system, a day is divided into 1000 .beats.
*
1983 Beirut Barracks Bombing*
Two bombs exploded in front of American and French barracks during the Lebanese Civil War, killing about 300 French and American military personnel. Islamic Jihad took responsibility for the bombings.

*1964 Jean-Paul Sartre Turns Down Nobel Prize*
The French existentialist philosopher and writer published a letter in the newspaper Le Figaro to explain why he did not want to accept the Nobel Prize for Literature he had been awarded the day before on October 22. In his letter, he said he did not want to take sides in the East and West struggle of the Cold War, by accepting an award that was given out by Western institutions.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 23rd   *

1959 "Weird Al" Yankovic
American singer-songwriter, comedian, actor

1957 Paul Kagame
Rwandan politician, 6th President of Rwanda

1942 Michael Crichton
American author, screenwriter, director, producer

1940 Pelé
Brazilian footballer

1925 Johnny Carson
American television host
*
Deaths On This Day, October 23rd *

2000 Yokozuna
American wrestler

1957 Christian Dior
French fashion designer founded S.A.

1950 Al Jolson
Lithuanian/American singer, actor

1921 John Boyd Dunlop
Scottish businessman, co-founded Dunlop Rubber

1915 W. G. Grace
English cricketer


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 23rd *

1956 Revolution Memorial Day- Hungary

Chulalongkorn Day- Thailand

Day of the Macedonian Revolutionary Struggle- North Macedonia

Liberation Day- Libya


----------



## Pam

23rd Octobe

1641 The outbreak of the Irish Rebellion began as an attempted coup d'état by Irish Catholic gentry, who tried to seize control of the English administration in Ireland to force concessions for the Catholics living under English rule. However, the coup failed and the rebellion developed into an ethnic conflict between the native Irish Catholics and the English and Scottish Protestant settlers.

1642 The first major battle of the English Civil War took place at Edgehill in South Warwickshire. Charles I and Prince Rupert led the Royalists and the Earl of Essex led the Parliamentarians. It was an inconclusive result that prevented either faction gaining a quick victory in the war, which eventually lasted four years.

1843 Nelson's Column in Trafalgar Square was finally completed. It commemorates Admiral Nelson's victory at the Battle of Trafalgar in 1805. 

2013 Prince George, future king and future head of the Church of England was baptised at the Chapel Royal of St James's Palace.


----------



## moviequeen1

1915
25,000 women march on 5th Ave in NYC demanding the right to vote
1972
musical,'Pippin' directed by Bob Fosse debuts on Broadway.The story of a young prince'Pippin{John Rubenstein} who searches for his meaning in life.Other cast members, Ben Vereen, Irene Ryan,Jill Clayburgh.The show won 4 Tony awards,music/lyrics by Stephen Schwartz The show ran for 1,944 performances
1973
 Pres Nixon agrees to turn over 'Watergate' tapes to U.S. federal judge, John Siricia
2001
 Apple releases I Pod
2015
singer, Adele releases her  single'Hello' became the 1st song with more than 1 million downloads in 1st wk  The song would win 3 Grammys: record/ song of the yr, best pop performance
2019
archeaologists discover the world's oldest intact shipwreck of ancient Greek vessel 2,400yrs old in the bottom of the Black Sea


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 23rd Birthdays:
1910
Hayden Roarke- actor, best known TV role' Dr Alfred Bellows' on NBC sitcom'I Dream of Jeannie'
1925
 Johnny Carson- comedian,host of NBC"s 'The Tonight Show '62-'92
1942
Michael Crichton- novelist' Andromenia Strain,Congo, Jurassic Park,creator of NBC medical drama'ER"
1953
 Ang Lee- film director' Life of Pi,Brokeback Mountain'
Deaths:
1950
Al Jolson- singer, silent film actor 'The Jazz Singer' 64
1957
 Christain Dior- fashion designer 52{heart attack}
2004
Robert Merill operatic baritone with NYC Metropoltian Opera Company '45-'76 87


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 24th

2007 China Launches Chang'e 1*
It was the first spacecraft of China’s Lunar Exploration Program, which is responsible for sending unmanned robotic space probes to the Moon and the lunar orbit in order to better understand Earth’s largest natural satellite. The space probe crashed into the lunar surface on March 2, 2009, after orbiting the Moon for over a year.

*1964 Zambian independence*
The African country gained independence from British rule with the passage of the Zambia Independence Act of 1964 by the UK Parliament.

*1945 United Nations founded*
The U.N. charter was ratified by the then 5 permanent members and 46 member states.

*1930 Coup in Brazil*
President Washington Luís was deposed by the heads of the armed forces just 4 years after he came to office. The coup prevented President-elect Júlio Prestes from coming to power and the military junta instead installed Getúlio Vargas as the de facto President of the country. The coup was in part a response to the government’s “coffee with milk policy”, which allowed governance power to be alternated between the coffee-producing state of São Paulo and the milk-producing state of Minas Gerais. This policy led to a rebellion in some parts of the country, which in turn prompted the army to take action against the government.

*1926 Last performance of Houdini*
The world-famous escape artist performed for the last time at the Garrick Theater in Detroit, Michigan.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, October 24th   *

1985 Wayne Rooney
English footballer

1981 Tila Tequila
American model, actress, singer

1966 Roman Abramovich
Russian businessman, politician

1962 Dave Blaney
American race car driver

51 Domitian
Roman Emperor

*Deaths On This Day, October 24th *

2005 Rosa Parks
American activist

1972 Jackie Robinson
American baseball player

1945 Vidkun Quisling
Norwegian soldier, politician, traitor

1944 Louis Renault
French businessman co-founded Renault

1601 Tycho Brahe
Danish astronomer, chemist


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 24th*

Day off for Chulalongkorn Day- Thailand

Day off for Day of the Macedonian Revolutionary Struggle- North Macedonia

Deepavali- Guyana, Sri Lanka

Divali- Mauritius

Diwali- Kenya, Suriname


----------



## moviequeen1

1857
 Sheffield FC is founded in Yorkshire, England Its recognized by FIFA as the oldest football{soccer} club in the world
1901
 Annie Edson Tyler becomes the 1st person/woman to go over the Horseshoe Falls {Canadian side} in a barrel which had straps&cushions She thought this would bring her fame/fortune,it didn't.She sold mementos of her stunt on the streets of Niagara Falls afterwards
1931
gangster, Al Capone is sentenced to 11 yrs in prison for tax evasion.He served  7yrs paid his fines&back taxes 
1976
 1st Toronto Film Festival was held at the Windsor Arms Hotel in Toronto. It showed 127 films from 30 different countries. The opening film was 'Cousin,Cousine, closing film was "Queen of Gypsies"
1992
 Toronto Blue Jays become the 1st non-American based baseball team to win World Series. They defeated Atlanta Braves in 6 games They repeated the following yr defeating Philadelphia Phillies in 6 games


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 24th Birthdays:
1915
 Bob Kane- U.S. comic artist, co creator of 'Batman'
1934
 Tony Walton- British award winning set&costume designer for'Pippin,Mary Poppins, All That Jazz' He was Julie Andrews 1st husband
1947
 Kevin Kline- actor' Sophie's Choice, The Big Chill, Dave,A Fish Called Wanda,In &Out
1985
 Drake- Canadian actor/rapper
Deaths:
1922
 George Cadbury- British chocolate manufacturer{Cadbury} 83
1972
 Jackie Robinson -Baseball Hall of Fame 2nd baseman,1st African American player with Brooklyn Dodgers 53{heart attack}
1991
 Gene Roddenbery- creator of TV show' Star Trek' 70
2005
 Rosa Parks- civil rights activist,famously refused to give up her bus seat to a white passenger 92
2017
 Fats Domino- rhythm&blues piano player/singer' Blueberry Hill,Walkin to New Orleans 89


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 25th

1983 Invasion of Grenada*
A U.S.-led invasion called Operation Urgent Fury was triggered by a coup that ended with the murder of Prime Minister Maurice Bishop. The invasion ended with a U.S. victory.
*
1962 Uganda joins the UN*
Uganda became a member state of the United Nations.
*
1940 First African-American made general in US military*
Benjamin Oliver Davis became the first African-American general in the United States Army.

*1854 Battle of Balaclava*
An alliance of Britain, France, and the Ottoman Empire fought the Battle of Balaclava against the Russian Empire during the Crimean War.
*
1760 George III starts his reign*
George III started his reign as the King of Great Britain and Ireland.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, October 25th   *

1984 Katy Perry
American singer-songwriter, actress

1979 Rosa Mendes
Canadian wrestler

1970 Peter Aerts
Dutch kickboxer

1940 Bob Knight
American basketball player, coach

1881 Pablo Picasso
Spanish painter, sculptor

*Deaths On This Day, October 25th *

1992 Roger Miller
American singer-songwriter, actor

1955 Sadako Sasaki
Japanese victims of the Atomic bombings of Hiroshima, Nagasaki

1806 Henry Knox
American general

1400 Geoffrey Chaucer
English poet

1154 Stephen, King of England


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 25th *

Diwali- Fiji

Diwali/Deepavali- Australia

Gai Tihar- Nepal

Govardhan Puja- India

Hurricane Thanksgiving- US Virgin Islands


----------



## Bretrick

*25 October 1955*
The first domestic microwave oven, a large, 220V wall unit priced at $1295 went on sale.


----------



## moviequeen1

1829
Eastern State Pententary in Philadelphia opens became the world's 1st solitary confinement prison intended to rehabilitate. It closed in 1971,now a museum
1964
Rolling Stones make their debut on 'Ed Sullivan Show. They performed their hit single'Time On My Side'
1975
singer/songwriter,Paul Simon's 4th solo album'Still Crazy After All These Yrs' is released by Columbia records. It features hit singles,'50 Ways to Leave Your Lover, My Little Town,title track
1995
British pop/rock singer, Cliff Richard becomes the 1st rock star to be knighted by Queen Elizabeth II
2016
 Paul Beatty becomes the 1st American to win Booker Prize for his novel'The Sellout" It takes place in Los Angeles explores the state of racial relations in the U.S.


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 25th Birthdays:
1838
 Georges Bizet- French composer'Carmen'
1928
 Marion Ross- actress, best known TV role'Mrs C{Cunningham} on ABC sitcom 'Happy Days'
1941
 Anne Tyler- novelist' Accidential Tourist"{made into movie} Breathing Lessons, Clock Dance,A Spool of Thread'
1954
 Mike Eurizone- retired college hockey player, captain of the'Miracle On Ice' hockey team who upset the heavily favored Russians at the 1980 Winter Olympics in Lake Placid, NY. The team won the Gold Medal
1970
Ed Robertson- Canadian guitarist/singer/ songwriter with band' Bare Naked Ladies' 'If I Had a Million Dollars'
1984
 Katy Perry- pop singer' Firework, I Kissed a Girl, Teenage Dream'
Deaths:
1400 
Geoffrey Chaucer- English poet/author' Canterbury Tales' 56
1992
 Roger Miller- singer/ songwriter 'King of the Road,Dang Me' 56
2002
 Richard Harris- Irish actor/ singer 'A Man called Horse, Unforgiven, originated role of Albus Dumbeldore in 1st two Harry Potter movies,had hit single written by Jimmy Webb'MacArthur Park' 72


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 26th

2001 Patriot Act Comes into Effect in the US*
Signed into law by President George W. Bush as a result of the September 11, 2001, attacks, the act is formally known as Uniting and Strengthening America by Providing Appropriate Tools Required to Intercept and Obstruct Terrorism Act of 2001. The act gave security agencies more power to deal with terrorists and terrorist activities and made it easier for them to monitor and investigate people suspected of aiding and abetting acts of terrorism. It has been criticized for its detrimental effect on civil liberties.

*1984 First Infant to Receive an Organ From Another Species*
Born on October 14, 1984, with a rare congenital heart defect, Baby Fae received a heart from a baboon. The surgery was performed by Dr. Leonard L. Bailey at Loma Linda University Medical Center in California. While the operation was successful, Baby Fae’s body rejected the heart, and she died a few weeks later.

*1947 The Maharaja of Jammu and Kashmir Joins India*
Hari Singh, the last ruler of the princely state, signed the Instrument of Accession to join the Dominion of India, in return for protection from the Indian military.
*
1863 The Football Association is Formed*
The world’s oldest governing football body was created at the Freemasons' Tavern in London. The foundation was instrumental in creating and formalizing the rules of the game. Before this, every area and organization playing football (soccer) made its own rules.

*1825 Erie Canal opens for ships*
Construction of the 363-mile-long canal began in 1817. The canal which connects Lake Erie in Buffalo, New York, to the Hudson River in Albany, New York, was used to ship goods in a time when it was cheaper and more effective to transport them through the waterways. Since the 1990s, the canal had been primarily used for recreational purposes.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 26th   *

1973 Seth MacFarlane
American animator, voice actor, singer

1959 Evo Morales
Bolivian politician, 80th President of Bolivia

1947 Hillary Clinton
American politician, 67th United States Secretary of State, 44th First Lady of the United States

1919 Mohammad Reza Pahlavi
Shah of Iran

1916 François Mitterrand
French politician, 21st President of France

*Deaths On This Day, October 26th *

1979 Park Chung-hee
Korean general, politician, 3rd President of South Korea

1952 Hattie McDaniel
American actress

1944 Princess Beatrice of the United Kingdom
1902 Elizabeth Cady Stanton
American activist

899 Alfred the Great
English king


----------



## Bretrick

*26 October 1616*
Dutch explorer Dirk Hartog is the first European explorer to reach Western Australia.


----------



## Bretrick

*26 October 1985*
The Mutitjulu people of central Australia were given freehold title to Uluru - Ayres Rock and the surrounding National Park.


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 26th *

Angam Day- Nauru

Bhai Duj- India

Dr. José Gregorio Hernández Day- Venezuela

Gobhardan Pujan (Tihar)- Nepal

Gospel Day- Cook Islands


----------



## Bretrick

*26 October 1970*
Muhammad Ali returns to the boxing ring after being barred from fighting for three years after he refused to be conscripted to the Vietnam War.


----------



## moviequeen1

1858
 Hamilton Smith patents rotary washing machine in Pittsburgh, PA
1916
 nurse/ sex educator, Margaret Sanger is arrested for obscenity{ advocating birth control} She opened a birth control clinic in Brooklyn,NY She served 30 days in jail
1950
 Catholic  missionary nun,Mother Teresa opens Missionaries of Charity in Calcutta, India
1988
 Operation Breakthrough' a joint U.S- Russian effort to free 3 Grey Whales who were stuck in ice packed Artic near Barrow,Alaska,holes were cut to allow the whales to breathe.One whale did not survive,the other two were freed 
2017
oldest known tsumani victim,6,000 yrs old was discovered  by scientists due to sediment near Aitape,Papua New Guinea


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 26th Birthdays:
1942
 Bob Hoskins- British actor' Long ,Good Friday, Who Framed Roger Rabbit,Neverland
1945
 Pat Conroy- novelist 'Prince of Tides, The Great Santini
1953
 Lauren Tewes- actress, best known TV role' Julie 'on ABC show' The Love Boat'
1962
 Cary Elwes-British actor' Princess Bride, Twister, Glory
1967
 Keith Urban- Australian  country singer/ songwriter' Somebody Like You,The Fighter,he's married to actress Nichole Kidman
Deaths:
1902
 Elizabeth Cady Stanton- womens rights activist 86
1952
 Hattie MacDaniel- actress became the 1st Africian-American to win best supporting actress Oscar for her role in movie' Gone With the Wind' 57
1990
 William S.Paley Pres/CEO of CBS Network '28-'90 89{heart attack}
1999
 Hoyt Axton- singer/ songwriter 'Joy to the World, No,NO Song, I've Never Been to Spain 61{heart attack}
2019
 Robert Evans- film producer 'Love Story, Chinatown 89


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 27th

1999 Shooting in the Armenian Parliament*
8 people, including the country’s prime minister, Vazgen Sargsyan, and Speaker Karen Demirchyan, were killed when armed gunmen shot at the members of the Armenian National Assembly. The gunmen claimed that they were there to carry out a coup and that the prime minister was their target. The siege ended after the Armenian troops surrounded the parliament building and the gunmen surrendered.
*
1991 Turkmenistan Declares Independence from the Soviet Union*
The Central Asian country had been a separate republic of the USSR since 1925. Saparmurat Niyazov, the head of the country under the Soviets, continued ruling the country under the title of President for Life until his death in 2006. The day is annually celebrated in the country as Independence Day.

*1904 New York City Subway Begins Operations*
The oldest underground subway system in the United States, construction of the transit system began in 1902. Today, the NYC subway is one of the world’s largest and most used rapid transit systems in the world.
*
1838 State of Missouri Passes the Extermination Order*
Governor Lilburn Boggs signed Missouri Executive Order 44 as a result of the Battle of Crooked River which took place a few days earlier on October 24-25. The fight occurred between Mormon forces and a Missouri state militia and it resulted in 4 fatalities. The executive order ruled that ‘all Mormons were to be treated as enemies and that they must be exterminated or driven out of the state for the public peace.' The order forced members of the Church of Latter-Day Saints to migrate from Missouri to Illinois.

*1682 City of Philadelphia Founded*
The historical city in the State of Pennsylvania was founded by English entrepreneur, William Penn. Penn received the land as a payment to fulfill a debt that King Charles II owed to Penn’s father. Philadelphia is the only UNESCO-declared World Heritage City in the United States and it was temporarily the capital of the United States in the 1800s.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 27th   *

1984 Irfan Pathan
Indian cricketer

1952 Francis Fukuyama
American philosopher

1932 Sylvia Plath
American poet

1920 K. R. Narayanan
Indian politician, 10th President of India

1858 Theodore Roosevelt
American politician, 26th President of the United States, Nobel Prize laureate
* 
Deaths On This Day, October 27th *

2013 Lou Reed
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1975 Rex Stout
American author

1605 Akbar
Mughal Emperor

1553 Michael Servetus
Spanish theologian, physician, cartographer

939 Æthelstan
English king


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 27th *

Bhai Tika (Tihar)- Nepal

Independence Day- Saint Vincent and Grenadines

The Day Maldives Embraced Islam- Maldives

World Day for Audiovisual Heritage- USA

Černová Tragedy Day- Slovakia


----------



## Bretrick

*27 October 1953*

The second of the Totem British Nuclear Bomb tests was detonated at Emu Field in South Australia.


----------



## Bretrick

*27 October 1980*
Australia's Great Barrier Reef is listed as a World Heritage Site.


----------



## Bretrick

*27 October 1961*
The first Saturn rocket was launched from Cape Canaveral, Florida


----------



## Bretrick

*27 October 1957*
After a show in Los Angeles, the police tell Elvis Presley that he is not allowed to wiggle his hips onstage. 
The next night, they film his entire concert, but no charges are laid.


----------



## Bretrick

*27 October 1995*
Singer Gloria Estefan becomes the first Pop star to perform for Pope John Paul II as part of the celebration of his 50th anniversary in the priesthood.


----------



## moviequeen1

1925
Fred Waller, a snow skiing/boat enthusiast patents water skiis
1975
 covers of both Newsweek,Time Magazines feature singer/ songwriter,Bruce Springsteen 
1988
 movie ET: Extra Terrestrial is released on home video, 14 million were pre sold
1995
movie' Leaving Las Vegas' based on novel by John O'Brien directed by Mike Figgis is released. The story of a alcoholic who loses his family because of his addiction,moves to Las Vegas where he intends to drink himself to death. He has a romantic relationship with a local prostitute It stars Nicholas Cage, Elizabeth Shue, Julian Sands,Richard Lewis. Cage won Best Actor Oscar
2019
actor, Wes Studi receives honorary Oscar, he becomes the 1st native american to receive the award. He is  of Cherokee descent, has appeared in movies' Dances with Wolves,The Last of the Mohicans In an  statement the Academy said they chose him for 'portraying strong Native American characters with poignancy,authencity'


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 27th Birthdays:
1811
 Isaac Singer inventor of sewing machine
1911
 Leif Erickson- actor' On the Waterfront', best known TV role' Big John Cannon' in NBC western' The High Chaparral '67-'71
1939
 John Cleese- British actor/ comedian' Monty Python Movies, A Fish Called Wanda
1947
 Terry Anderson- U.S. journalist who was held hostage in Lebanon from '85-'91
Deaths:
1973
 Rocky Lane- U. S. western cowboy, was the voice of talking horse' Mr Ed' in sitcom of same name 64
2013
 Lou Reed singer/ songwriter with 'Velvet Underground' 71


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 28th

2007 Argentina Elects its First Female President*
Former First Lady of Argentina, Cristina Fernández de Kirchner, won the elections with over 45% of all votes cast. She was re-elected to the office again in 2011, this time with over 50% of the votes cast. Kirchner was not the first woman to serve as Argentina’s president, but she was the first one to be elected. Isabel Martínez de Perón served as the country’s head of state after her husband, President Juan Perón, died in office. When she was sworn in to replace her husband on July 1, 1974, she then became the first woman to be a president of any country to date.
*
1995 Fire Breaks Out between Two Metro Stations in Baku*
Thought to be one of the deadliest subway disasters in history, the fire started as a result of old and faulty wiring. Over 300 people traveling in a train between Ulduz and Narimanov stations in Azerbaijan’s capital city were killed as smoke filled the subway tunnels.

*1938 Germany expels Polish Jews*
Germany expelled about 17000 Polish Jews and sent them to Poland which refused to take them in.

*1919 US Congress Passes the Volstead Act*
The act enumerated ways to enforce Prohibition. Prohibition was put in place in the country by the 18th Amendment to the Constitution. The amendment made it illegal to produce, sell, or transport alcohol in the US except for medical or religious purposes. The act was named after Andrew Volstead, the Chairman of the House Judiciary Committee who was one of the sponsors of the bill. Prohibition ended with the ratification of the 21st Amendment in December 1933.

*1918 Czechoslovakia Gains Independence*
The Central European country had been a part of the Austro-Hungarian Empire since the late 1700s. At the end of the First World War, with the end of the Empire on the horizon, nationalists under the leadership of Thomas Masaryk pushed for independence. Masaryk became the country’s first president in November 1918. On January 1, 1993, Czechoslovakia peacefully broke up into two countries – the Czech Republic and the Slovak Republic.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 28th   *

1974 Joaquin Phoenix
American actor

1967 Julia Roberts
American actress

1956 Mahmoud Ahmadinejad
Iranian politician, 6th President of Iran

1955 Bill Gates
American businessman co-founded Microsoft

1914 Jonas Salk
American biologist, physician

*Deaths On This Day, October 28th *

1998 Ted Hughes
English poet

1929 Bernhard von Bülow
German politician, Chancellor of Germany

1900 Friedrich Max Müller
German philologist, orientalist

1708 Prince George of Denmark

1704 John Locke
English philosopher, physician


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 28th *

Establishment of the Independent Czecho-Slovak State- Slovakia

Independent Czechoslovak State Day- Czechia

Nevada Day- USA

Ochi Day- Cyprus

Public Service Holiday- Brazil


----------



## Bretrick

*28 October 1971*
The British satellite Prospero X-3 was launched into space from Woomera, South Australia, making Britain the seventh country with a satellite.


----------



## Bretrick

*28 October 1916*
Australian government holds a national referendum seeking support for the proposal of compulsory conscription; it is rejected


----------



## Bretrick

*28 October 1962*
Soviet Premier Nikita Khrushchev gave in to U.S. demands to halt delivery of nuclear-armed missiles to Cuba.


----------



## palides2021

Tish said:


> *Holidays on This Day, October 28th *
> 
> Establishment of the Independent Czecho-Slovak State- Slovakia
> 
> Independent Czechoslovak State Day- Czechia
> 
> Nevada Day- USA
> 
> Ochi Day- Cyprus
> 
> Public Service Holiday- Brazil


Ochi Day - Cyprus -
It didn't happen just in Cyprus, all of Greece was affected - "Ohi" means "NO" in Greek. On October 28, 1940, Metaxas, the prime minister of Greece rejected (said "Ochi") Italian dictator Mussolini from having Axis forces entering Greece, and war ensued. Thus, Greece entered World War II. "Ohi" Day is celebrated by Greeks on the 28th of October. Greek Americans even celebrate it in the US. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohi_Day


----------



## Pam

28th October


1664 Formed in the reign of King Charles II on October 28, 1664 as the Duke of York and Albany's Maritime Regiment of Foot (or Admiral's Regiment), the name Marines first appeared in the records in 1672 and in 1802 they were titled the Royal Marines by King George III.

1831 English physicist Michael Faraday demonstrated the dynamo, founding the science of electro-magnetism.

1893 HMS Havock, the Royal Navy's first destroyer, went on trials.

1958 The State Opening of Parliament was televised for the first time.

2014 105 year old Sir Nicholas Winton, who saved 669 children, most of them Jews, from the Nazis was awarded the Czech Republic's highest state honour, the Order of the White Lion. He was aged 29 when he arranged trains to take the children out of occupied Czechoslovakia and for foster families to meet them in London.


----------



## Mr. Ed

October 28;
1775-American Revolutionary War: A British proclamation forbids residents from leaving Boston
1886-In New York Harbor, President Grover Cleavland dedicates the Statue of Liberty 
1919-The US Congress passes the Voilstead Act over President Woodrow Wilson’s veto, paving the way for 
Prohibition to begin the following January.


----------



## moviequeen1

1636
 Harvard Univ in Cambridge, Mass founded by a vote from Massachusetts  General Court
1886
 Statue of Liberty is dedicated by Pres. Grover Cleveland,celebrated by 1st ticker tape{confetti} parade in NYC
1941
 movie' How Green Was My Valley' based on book by Richard Llewellyn,directed by John Ford,story of Welsh miners, close knit family. It starred Walter Pidgeon,Maureen O'Hara, Donald Crisp, Anna Lee,Roddy MacDowall,movie won 5 Oscars inc picture/ director,best supp actor{Crisp}
1959
 American Football League awards Buffalo Bills franchise to owner, Ralph Wilson
1965
 Gateway Arch in St,Louis, Missouri is completed. It was designed by Eero Saarinen,construction started in 1963, total cost,$15mil


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 28th Birthdays:
1897
 Edith Head-Hollywood costume designer,won 8 Oscars for these films:
The Heiress, Sampson&Deliah,All About Eve,A PLace in the Sun,Roman Holiday, Sabrina,The Facts of l
Life, The Sting
1914
 Jonas Salk- U.S.medical scientist who created polio vaccine
1929
 Joan Plowright- British actress 'Enchanted April,The Scarlett Letter, Surviving Picasso,widow of actor Laurence Olivier
1944
 Dennis Franz- actor best known TV role' Det Sgt Andy Sipowicz' on ABC police drama' NYPD Blue"
1955
 Bill Gates- co founder of Microsoft
1967
 Julia Roberts- actress Mystic Pizza, Pretty Woman, Erin Brockovich, My Best Friend's Wedding, Wonder, won best actress Oscar for Brockovich
Deaths:
1996
 Morey Amsterdam- comedian,best known TV role' Buddy' on The Dick Van Dyke Show 87
2006
 Red Auerbach- Basketball Hall of Fame Coach/GM with Boston Celtics 89{heart attack}
2010
 James MacArthur- actor,best known TV role' Danny Williams' in original show' Hawaii 5-0' 72


----------



## Tish

palides2021 said:


> Ochi Day - Cyprus -
> It didn't happen just in Cyprus, all of Greece was affected - "Ohi" means "NO" in Greek. On October 28, 1940, Metaxas, the prime minister of Greece rejected (said "Ochi") Italian dictator Mussolini from having Axis forces entering Greece, and war ensued. Thus, Greece entered World War II. "Ohi" Day is celebrated by Greeks on the 28th of October. Greek Americans even celebrate it in the US. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohi_Day


Thank you for that, very much appreciated.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 29th

2012 Hurricane Sandy hits the US's eastern coast*
Hurricane Sandy, a category 2 storm by the time it made landfall in the US, hit the US's eastern coast. The estimated damage from the hurricane was $50 billion.

*2008 Delta Air Lines merged with Northwest*
The merger resulted in the creation world's largest airline. The merged entity took on the name of Delta Airlines, and the Northwest Airlines brand name was retired.

*2005 Bombings in Delhi*
3 separate bombings in India's capital city of Delhi a few days before the important festival of Diwali left about 60 people dead.

*1998 Oldest person to fly in space*
John Glenn flew on the Discovery shuttle at the age of 77 years, making him the oldest person to fly in space.
*
1863 Red Cross founded*
Also known as the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC), the Red Cross is a humanitarian institution that has been a three-time recipient of the Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 29th   *

1974 Michael Vaughan
English cricketer

1971 Winona Ryder
American actress

1938 Ralph Bakshi
American director, screenwriter, producer

1938 Ellen Johnson Sirleaf
Liberian politician, 24th President of Liberia

1877 Wilfred Rhodes
English cricketer

*Deaths On This Day, October 29th *

2011 Jimmy Savile
English radio, and television host

1995 Terry Southern
American author, screenwriter

1949 George Gurdjieff
Armenian mystic

1911 Joseph Pulitzer
Hungarian/American politician, journalist, and publisher, founded Pulitzer, Inc.

1877 Nathan Bedford Forrest
American Confederate Army General


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 29th *

Birth of Ľudovíta Štúr- Slovakia

Capital City Day- Mongolia

Daylight Saving Time ends- Lebanon

King's Coronation Day- Cambodia

Republic Day- Turkey


----------



## moviequeen1

1618
 Walter Raleigh,adventurer/writer was beheaded for allegedly conspiring against King James I of England
1872
 J.S. Risdon in Genova, Ill patents metal windmill
1945
 The 1st ballpoint pen manufactured by Reynolds  debuts at Gimble's Dept store in NYC It cost $12.50 became successful pen
1986
 Margaret Thatcher, British Prime Minister opens the final stretch of London's Orbital Motorway{M25}. At the time it was the world's longest ring road at 117 miles{188.3km}
2012
 publishing companies, Penquin&Random House merge to become world's largest publisher


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 29th Birthdays:
1925
 Dominck Dunne- writer/investigative journalist 'The Two Mrs Grenvilles, People Like Us'
1947
 Richard Dreyfuss- actor 'Jaws, Close Encounters of the Third Kind, The Goodbye Girl{won Best actor Oscar},Down&Out in Beverly Hills, Mr Holland's Opus
1971
 Winona Ryder- actress' Heathers, Edward Scissorhands'
Deaths:
1924
 Frances Hodgson Burnett- children's author'Little Lord Fauntleroy' 74
1957
 Louis B.Mayer- film producer 71
1987
 Woody Herman- jazz clarinest/composer'Thundering Herd ' 74


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 30th

2014 Sweden Recognizes Palestine*
By doing so, it became the first EU country in Western Europe to recognize the State of Palestine. Yasser Arafat declared an independent Palestine on November 15, 1988. The UN General Assembly recognized it a month later.

*1973 Bosphorous Bridge in Istanbul Opens for the First Time*
Construction on the suspension bridge over the Bosphorus began in February 1970. The bridge, which connects Asia with Europe, was designed by British engineers Gilbert Roberts and William Brown.

*1961 Biggest Bomb in History is Detonated*
The Soviet Union detonated Tsar Bomba or Big Ivan over the Mityushikha Bay test range on the Novaya Zemlya Island in the Arctic Circle. The 57 Megatons nuclear bomb was one-of-a-kind and the flash of light when it exploded at a height of 13,000 feet was visible over 1000 kilometers away.

*1908 First cross-country flight in Europe*
French aviator Henri Farman flew from Bouy to Reims in France. The 14-mile journey took him about 20 minutes. Farman was also the co-founder of Farman Aviation Works, an airline and engine manufacturing company.

*1905 Russian Tsar Issues the October Manifesto*
The manifesto, which was issued by Nicholas II, was a response to the Russian Revolution of 1905 in which there were widespread strikes and protests directed toward the government. The key features of the manifesto included the creation of an elected legislative body called Duma and universal suffrage for men. It also paved the way for a new constitution in 1906.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 30th   *

1973 Edge
Canadian wrestler, actor

1960 Diego Maradona
Argentine footballer

1885 Ezra Pound
American poet

1882 William Halsey, Jr.
American Admiral

1735 John Adams
American politician, 2nd President of the United States

*Deaths On This Day, October 30th *

2009 Claude Lévi-Strauss
French anthropologist

2006 Clifford Geertz
American anthropologist

1987 Joseph Campbell
American author

1923 Bonar Law
Canadian/Scottish politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1883 Dayananda Saraswati
Indian philosopher, scholar


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, October 30th *

Anniversary of the Declaration of the Slovak Nation- Slovakia

Chhat Parwa- Nepal

Chhat Puja (Pratihar Sashthi/Surya Sashthi)- India

Daylight Saving Time ends- in Greenland, Faroe Islands, Guernsey, Isle of Man, Jersey, and 26 other places

Repentance Day- Norway


----------



## moviequeen1

1873
P.T. Barnum's circus' The Greatest Show on Earth' debuts in NYC
1894
 Daniel Cooper patents the time clock
1938
a radio broadcast of H.G. Wells'The War of the Worlds' narrated by Orson Welles  caused massive panic around U.S. Many residents believed it was real, started fleeing from their homes
1961
 Soviet Union tests the most powerful nuclear weapon,a 58 mega ton hydrogen bomb named 'TSAR BOMBA' in Artic Island of Novaya Zemla
1987
 singer/songwriter, George Michael's debut album'Faith' as a solo artist is released,wrote all the songs, had 4 hit singles' Faith,Father Figure,One More Try,Monkey'. It was #1 on U.S.music charts for 12 weeks,one of the best selling albums ever, sold over 25 million copies


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 30th Birthdays:
1896
 Ruth Gordon- actress 'Harold&Maude, Rosemary's Baby
1932
 Louis Malle- french film director' Atlantic City,Black Moon
1945
 Henry Winkler- actor best known TV role' Fonzie/The Fonz' on ABC sitcom' Happy Days'
1951
 Harry Hamlin- actor, best known TV role' Michael Kuzak' on NBC legal drama'LA Law'
Deaths:
1910
 Henri Dunant- Swiss Humanitarian/founder of Red Cross 82
2000
 Steve Allen- actor/comedian/composer, co -creator of 'The Tonight Show' was the 1st host from '54-'57
He wrote' This Could Be the Start of Something Big' ,used as his theme song for Tonight Show 78
2019
 Bernard Slade- Canadian screenwriter for TV shows' The Flying Nun,The Partridge Family/playwright
 Same Time Next Year, Romantic Comedy 89


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 31st

2011 Day of Seven Billion*
The world's official population reached 7 billion on approximately this day. The United Nations Population Fund designated it as the Day of Seven Billion.
*
1999 EgyptAir Flight 990 crash*
EgyptAir Flight 990 crashed off the Eastern coast of the US, killing all 217 people aboard.
*
1992 Catholic church regrets its handling of Galileo Galilee's case*
Then Pope John Paul II acknowledged the errors committed by the Catholic Church while dealing with Galileo Galilei in the 17th century.
*
1984 Indira Gandhi assassinated*
Indira Gandhi, the first female prime minister of India, was assassinated by two of her bodyguards. Her death sparked riots in India and New Delhi, where several thousand Sikhs were killed.
*
1978 South Yemen adopts constitution*
The short-lived People's Democratic Republic of Yemen, or South Yemen, adopted its constitution. South Yemen eventually unified with North Yemen in 1990 to create what is today called Yemen


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, October 31st   *

1961 Peter Jackson
New Zealand actor, director, screenwriter, producer

1918 Ian Stevenson
American biochemist

1892 Alexander Alekhine
Russian chess player

1887 Chiang Kai-shek
Chinese military leader, politician, and President of the Republic of China

1875 Vallabhbhai Patel
Indian activist, politician, 1st Deputy Prime Minister of India

*Deaths On This Day, October 31st *

2006 P. W. Botha
South African politician, 1st State President of South Africa

1993 Federico Fellini
Italian director

1984 Indira Gandhi
Indian politician, 3rd Prime Minister of India

1926 Harry Houdini
Hungarian/American magician, actor

1916 Charles Taze Russell
American minister


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and events on This Day, October 31st   *

All Saints Day- Venezuela

All Saints' Day Holiday- Hungary

Halloween- Albania, Armenia, Australia, Bosnia-Herzegovina, Barbados, and 26 other places 

Marlborough Anniversary Day- New Zealand

Martyrs' Day- Burkina Faso


----------



## moviequeen1

1815
 Sir Humpry Davy patents miner's safety lamp
1918
 The Spanish flu  kills 12,000 people in U.S. in a single week
1941
 Mount Rushmore featuring the granite heads of Presidents, Washington, Jefferson, Lincoln, T.Roosevelt is completed in South Dakota. It was designed by Gutzon Borgum. It took 14 yrs at a cost of $9mill
1984
 India's Prime Minister, Indria Gandhi is assassinated by her body guards in her house
2003
 13yr old surfer, Bethany Hamilton loses her left arm by a 14 ft tiger shark in Hawaii. One month later she returned to surfing won her surfing title 2 months later


----------



## moviequeen1

Oct 31st Birthdays:
1632
 Jan Vemeer- Dutch painter' Girl With a Pearl Earring'
1795
 John Keats- English romantic poet- Ode to a Grecian Urn'
1936
 Michael Landon- actor, best known TV role 'Little Joe' on NBC Western 'Bonanza'
1942
 David Ogden Steirs- actor' best known TV role' Major Charles Winchester' on CBS show' M*A*S* H'
1961
 Peter Jackson- New Zealand film director' Lord of the Rings'
Deaths:
1926
 Harry Houdini-magican/escape artist  52
1983
 George Halas- NFL coach/owner of Chicago Bears 88
1993
 River Phoenix- actor' Stand by Me, Little Nikta' 23{drug overdose}
2020
 Sean Connery- actor, originated role of' spy' James Bond', The Russia House, The Untouchables, Hunt for Red October,Robin&Marian won Best supp actor Oscar for' Untouchables 90


----------



## Bretrick

*1 November 1952*
American scientists tested the first thermonuclear bomb, on an atoll of the Marshall Islands, its power resulting from an uncontrolled, self-sustaining nuclear chain reaction.


----------



## Bretrick

*1 November 1981*
Antigua and Barbuda achieved independence from the United Kingdom.


----------



## Bretrick

*1 November 1938*
In a match race (only two competitors) during the Great Depression Sea Biscuit defeated War Admiral by four lengths.


----------



## Bretrick

*1 November 1894*
Billboard, an American music and entertainment magazine published weekly by Penske Media Corporation was first published on this day.
The magazine provides music charts, news, video, opinion, reviews, events, and style related to the music industry.
Its music charts include the Hot 100, the 200, and the Global 200, tracking the most popular albums and songs in different genres of music.


----------



## Bretrick

*1 November 1958*
Communist East Germany leaders dub Elvis Presley as "Public enemy number one." 
An East Germany youth publication wrote: "The 23 year old star Presley is no artist and enjoys only limited brain power."


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 1st

1993 Maastricht Treaty comes into force*
The Maastricht Treaty that created a common currency, the Euro, for European Union countries came into force

*1955 United Airlines Flight 629 blows up over Colorado*
A bomb hidden in checked luggage of United Airlines Flight 629 exploded over Longmont, Colorado killing all 44 people on board.
*
1952 First large hydrogen bomb tested by the U.S.*
The bomb, codenamed Mike, was part of Operation Ivy and was tested in the Eniwetok atoll in the Marshall Islands.
*
1911 First bomb dropped from an aircraft*
Prior to this, bombs were dropped using unmanned balloons. The first bomb launched from an aircraft was used by the Italians in the Italo-Turkish War.

*1894 Nicholas II became Tsar of Russia*
The last Tsar of Russia took over the reign of the empire after his father, Alexander III died. Nicholas was forced to abdicate in 1917 and was executed a year later along with his family.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 1st   *

1972 Jenny McCarthy
American model, actress, author

1967 Tina Arena
Australian singer-songwriter, producer, actress

1935 Edward Said
Palestinian/American theoretician

1871 Stephen Crane
American journalist, author, poet

1864 Princess Elisabeth of Hesse and by Rhine

*Deaths On This Day, November 1st *

2015 Fred Thompson
American politician, actor

2012 Agustín García Calvo
Spanish philosopher, poet

1999 Walter Payton
American football player

1972 Ezra Pound
American poet

1678 William Coddington
American politician, 1st Governor of Rhode Island


----------



## Tish

*
Holidays and events on This Day, November 1st *

Aliyah Day School Observance- Israel

All Saint's Day- Montenegro

All Saint's Day Holiday- Spain

All Saints- Burkina Faso

All Saints Day- Cote d'Ivoire (Ivory Coast), Venezuela


----------



## moviequeen1

1570
 All Saints Flood tidal wave in North Sea devastates the coast of Holland to Jutland, 1,000 people die
1800
 John Adams becomes the 1st U.S. President to Live in the White House
1924
 Boston Bruins  become the 1st U.S. based hockey team to offically join the National Hockey League.
1938
 Seabiscuit with jockey,Geroge Woolf aboard defeated 1937 Triple Crown winner, 'War Admiral' by 3 lengths at Pimlico track won $15,000. Its regarded as one of the greatest match races in horse racing history
1969
 Beatles album'Abbey Road' debuts at #1 on U.S. music charts, stays there for 11 weeks
1997
 movie' Titantic' written/driected by James Cameron is released. The story of the maiden voyage of RMS Titantic in 1912 when it hits an iceberg,sinks. The cast Leonardo DeCaprio,Kate Winslet{doomed lovers, 'Jack&Rose'}, Billy Zane, Kathy Bates, Victor Garber, Gloria Stuart. The movie won 11 Oscars inc picture/director, music score{James Horner}
2012
 Google's Gmail becomes the world's most popular email service


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 1st Birthdays:
1935
 Gary Player,- South African golfer, won 9 major golf titles
1949
 David Foster- Canadian music producer/ arranger/ composer worked with Celine Dion,Chicago
1960
 Tim Cook- Apple Inc CEO since 2011
Deaths:
1982
 James Broderick -actor best known TV role' Doug Lawrence' in ABC drama 'Family' his son is actor Matthew Broderick 55{cancer}
1994
 Noah Berry,Jr- actor best known TV role' Rocky' played james garner's dad in NBC detective series' The Rockford Files' 81
1999
Walter Payton- NFL Pro Hall of Fame running back with the Chicago Bears 45


----------



## Bretrick

*2 November 1922*
Australia's national airline - QANTAS - begins its first scheduled flights, between Charleville, Queensland and Cloncurry Queensland.


----------



## Bretrick

*2 November 2004*
Makybe Diva becomes the first mare in history to win back to back Melbourne Cups


----------



## Bretrick

*2 November 2000*
The first resident crew—including one American and two Russians—arrived at the International Space Station.
They spent four months onboard completing tasks necessary to bring the ISS "to  life" and began what is now more than 20 years of continuous human presence in space.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, October 2nd

1982 Ronald Reagan signs a bill to create Martin Luther King, Jr. Day*
The day, observed every year on the third Monday of January, commemorates the life of Martin Luther King, Jr. a leader of the African-American Civil Rights Movement.

*1964 Coup in Saudi Arabia*
Faisal bin Abdulaziz Al Saud takes over the government of Saudi Arabia while his half-brother, King Saud is overseas for medical reasons.

*1938 Canadian Broadcasting Corporation established*
Officially known as CBC/Radio-Canada, the network is Canada's public radio and television broadcaster.

*1930 Haile Selassie I becomes the emperor of Ethiopia*
Considered a leading figure in the Rastafari movement, Selassie reigned over Ethiopia for 44 years.

*1917 Balfour Declaration*
Originally sent as a letter on this day to Baron Rothschild from British Foreign Secretary Arthur James Balfour, it declared British support for a Jewish state in Palestine. The letter was eventually added to Sevres's peace treaty.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 2nd   *

1965 Shahrukh Khan
Indian actor

1934 Ken Rosewall
Australian tennis player

1865 Warren G. Harding
American politician, 29th President of the United States

1755 Marie Antoinette
Austrian wife of Louis XVI of France

971 Mahmud of Ghazni

*Deaths On This Day, November 2nd *

2007 The Fabulous Moolah
American wrestler

2004 Theo van Gogh
Dutch director

1966 Peter Debye
Dutch/American physicist, chemist, Nobel Prize laureate

1963 Ngo Dinh Diem
South Vietnamese politician, 1st President of the Republic of Vietnam

1950 George Bernard Shaw
Irish writer, Nobel Prize laureate


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and events on this day, November 2nd*

All Saints Day- Bolivia, El Salvador

All Soul's Day- Estonia, Macau

All Souls Day- Venezuela

All Souls' Day- Angola, Austria, Australia, Brazil, Canada, and 17 other places

The arrival of Indentured Labourers- Mauritius


----------



## moviequeen1

1867
 woman's magazine Harper's Bazaar' is 1st published
1936
Canadian Broadcasting Corp{CBC} is established
1947
 billionaire/ pilot/designer, Howard Hughes flies the' Spruce Goose' a huge wooden airplane for the 1st and last time. It had a 320 ft wingspan,powered by 8 propeller engines. It cost $40 mill,Hughes  gave $18mil
1983 
Michael Jackson's single' Thriller' is released worldwide, It was the last single from the album of the same name,produced by Quincy Jones.It reached # 4 on the music charts,written by Ron Templeton


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 2nd Birthdays:
1734
 Daniel Boone- explorer/ frontiersman
1901
 Paul Ford-actor, best known movie role' Mayor Shin' in 'The Music Man' '62
1913
 Burt Lancaster- Elmer Gantry, From Here to Eternity, Field of Dreams
1934
 Ken Rosewall- retired Australian tennis player, won 8 Grand Slam singles titles
1961
 K.D. Lang- Canadian country/pop singer/songwriter' Constant Craving'
Deaths:
1950
 George Bernard Shaw- Irish playwright' Pygmalion' 94
1991
 Irwin Allen- film/TV producer "Land of the Giants, The Poseidon Adventure' 75


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 3rd

1978 Dominica gains independence*
The Caribbean Island nation gained its independence from the British after being colonized in 1805.

*1973 NASA launches Mariner 10*
The last of the Mariner Program, Mariner 10 was the first spacecraft to flyby two planets - Venus and Mercury. The probe flew by Venus on February 5, 1974, and did 3 flybys of Mercury on March 29, 1974, September 21, 1974, and on March 16, 1975, after which communications with the probe were terminated.
*
1954 Godzilla released*
The Japanese science fiction starring a mutated monster of the same name became an instant hit.
*
1868 John Willis Menard elected to U.S. House of Representatives*
He became the first African-American to be elected to the house.

*1838 The Times of India founded*
The world's largest English-language daily was launched as a bi-weekly as the Bombay Times and Journal of Commerce in Bombay, India.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 3rd   *

1957 Dolph Lundgren
Swedish actor

1949 Anna Wintour
English/American journalist, editor

1933 Amartya Sen
Indian economist, Nobel Prize laureate

1918 Bob Feller
American baseball player

1815 John Mitchel
Irish journalist, activist

*Deaths On This Day, November 3rd *

1996 Jean-Bédel Bokassa
Central African politician, 2nd President of the Central African Republic

1957 Wilhelm Reich
Austrian/American psychotherapist

1954 Henri Matisse
French painter

1926 Annie Oakley
American target shooter

361 Constantius II
Roman Emperor


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 3d *

Culture Day- Japan

Independence Day- Dominica, Micronesia, Panama

Independence of Cuenca- Ecuador

Kosrae Self Government Day- Micronesia

Thanksgiving- Liberia


----------



## moviequeen1

1896
JH Hunter patents portable weighing scales
1900
1st U.S. automobile show opens in Madison Square Garden in NYC
1956
 TV debut of 1939 movie' The Wizard of Oz' on CBS,hosted by Bert Lahr{he played 'Cowardly Lion"} 10 yr old, Liza Minnelli{Judy Garland's daughter}
1971
 movie' Play Misty For Me' directed by Clint Eastwood. The story is about a late night radio DJ{Eastwood} who is being stalked by a homicidal ex-fan{Jessica Walter} others in cast Donna Mills, John Larch ,Jack Ging. This was Eastwood's debut as a film director
1992
 Whitney Houston's single'I Will Always Love You{written by Dolly Parton} is released.The song was featured in the the '92 movie' The Bodyguard' starring Houston&Kevin Costner.The song was #1 on music charts for 14 weeks


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 4th Birthdays:
1900
Adolf Dassler- German founder of Adidas sportswear company
1918
 Bob Feller- Baseball Hall of Fame Pitcher with Cleveland Indians
1933
John Barry- British film composer' Born Free, Dances with Wolves,Out of Africa
1956
 Gary Ross- film director' Pleasantville, Seabiscuit, The Hunger Games
Deaths:
1954
 Henri Mattise- French impressionist painter 84
1990
 Mary Martin- Broadway actress who orginated the roles of 'Nellie Forbush in 'South Pacific',"Peter Pan,'Maria von Trapp' in Sound of Music' 76.Her son was actor Larry Hagman
2002
 Jonathan Harris- actor, best known TV role' Dr Zachary Smith' in CBS sci fi show' Lost In Space' 87
2010
 Jim Clench, Canadian bass player/songwriter with group Bachman-Turner Overdrive 61{cancer}


----------



## Bretrick

*4 November 1930*
Phar Lap win his first Melbourne Cup


----------



## Bretrick

*4 November 2008*
Barack Obama becomes the first African American to be elected President of the USA


----------



## Bretrick

*4 November 1961*
Bob Dylan makes his debut at the Carnegie Chapter Hall in New York City. 
Most of the fifty people in attendance are his friends who paid two bucks to get in. 
Dylan was paid twenty dollars for the night.


----------



## Bretrick

*4 November 2013*
Janis Joplin was honoured with a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 4th 

2008 Barack Obama is elected*
The first African-American to be elected President of the United States, Obama is the 44th person to occupy the Oval Office. He succeeded President George W. Bush and he has been elected to office twice.

*1995 Assassination of Yitzhak Rabin*
He was the Prime Minister of Israel when he was killed in Tel Aviv by Yigal Amir, an Israel who opposed the role that Rabin played in the Oslo Peace Accords. The Accords were a collection of agreements between Israel and the Palestine Liberation Organization that set up the process of Palestinian self-determination and created the Palestinian Authority.

*1979 Iran Hostage Crisis*
The 444-day crisis began when a group of students took over the American Embassy in Tehran and took 52 Americans hostages. The crisis led to a breakdown in American and Iranian diplomatic relations.
*
1952 US National Security Agency formed*
The NSA as it is popularly known is an intelligence organization that is responsible for monitoring and collecting signal intelligence around the world. The agency was preceded by the Armed Forces Security Agency.

*1925 First woman governor of a state in the US*
Nellie Tayloe Ross became the first and only female governor of the state of Wyoming in the United States. In addition to being the first woman to be ever elected as a state governor in the US, she was also the first female director of the United States Mint.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 4th   *

1960 Kathy Griffin
American comedian, actress

1957 Tony Abbott
Australian politician

1951 Traian Băsescu
Romanian politician, 4th President of Romania

1933 Charles K. Kao
Chinese physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

1916 Walter Cronkite
American journalist
*
Deaths On This Day, November 4th *

2015 René Girard
French historian, critic, philosopher

2008 Michael Crichton
American author, screenwriter, director, producer

1995 Yitzhak Rabin
Israeli politician, 5th Prime Minister of Israel, Nobel Prize laureate

1924 Gabriel Fauré
French pianist, composer, educator

1847 Felix Mendelssohn
German pianist, composer, conductor


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 4th *

All Saints' Eve- Sweden

Birthday of the Sultan of Perak- Malaysia

Citizenship Day- Northern Mariana Islands

Community Service Day- Dominica

Constitution Day- Tonga


----------



## moviequeen1

1846
 Benjamin Palmer in Meredith, NH patents artifical leg
1939
The 1st air conditioned automobile,Packard exhibited in Chicago
1979
500 Iranian students loyal to Ayatollah Khomeini seize the U.S. Embassy in Tehran, take 90 people hostage for 444 days
2001
 The 1st film adaption of JK Rowlings's 'Harry Potter' books, 'Harry Potter &The Philosopher's Stone' is released directed by Chris Columbus. The story is about 11yr old Harry{Daniel Radcliffe} Ron[Rupert Gint} Hermoine{Emma Watson} as they attend Hogwarts School of Witchcraft&Wizardly other cast members, Richard Harris, Maggie Smith, Robbie Coltrane,Alan Richman. The movie's opening weekend take was $90 mill
2008
 Barack O'Bama becomes the 1st African-American to be elected U.S. Pres. he defeated Sen John McCain{R AZ}


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 4th Birthdays:
1879
 Will Rogers- humorist
1916
 Walter Cronkite- award winning U.S. journalist/ news anchor of CBS Evening News from 1962-1981
His nickname was 'Uncle Walter' most trusted news anchor for yrs
1925
 Doris Roberts- actress best known TV roles' Mildred Krebs' on NBC detective show' Remington Steele' 'Marie Barone'on CBS sitcom 'Everybody Loves Raymond, she played Ray's mom
1937
 Loretta Swit- actress best known TV role 'Major Margaret' Hot Lips' Houlihan' on CBS show 'M*A*S*H
1950
 Charles Frazier- novelist' Cold Mountain'
Deaths:
1847
Felix Mendlessohn- German composer/ pianist 38
1955
 CY Young- Baseball Hall of Fame Pitcher, had most wins in MLB history 511.The Best Pitcher award is named in his honor 88
2008
 Michael Crichton- author 'Jurrasic Park, Congo,Andromenia Strain, creator of TV show' ER 66
2015
 Melissa Mathesion- screenwriter{ET,Extra Terrestrial} 66 {cancer}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 5th

2009 13 killed at Fort Hood, Texas*
Major Malik Hasan opened fire at the Soldier Readiness Processing Center in Fort Hood, Texas and killed 13 people, injuring 30.

*2007 China's first lunar satellite enters lunar orbit*
The Chang'e 1, an unmanned lunar-orbiting spacecraft sent the first pictures of the Moon on November 26.

*2003 Green Valley Killer pleads guilty*
Gary Ridgeway, a serial killer also known as the Green Valley Killer pleads guilty to killing 48 women in the 1980s and 1990s.

*1995 Assassination attempt on Canadian Prime Minister*
André Dallaire tried to assassinate Canadian Prime Minister Jean Chrétien.

*1943 Vatican City bombed*
Vatican City was bombed by a fascist Italian aircraft breaching the neutrality of the Vatican during the Second World War


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 5th   *

1960 Tilda Swinton
English actress

1959 Bryan Adams
Canadian singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer, actor

1948 Bob Barr
American politician

1941 Art Garfunkel
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, actor

1931 Ike Turner
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer
*
Deaths On This Day, November 5th *

2010 Antonio Cárdenas Guillén
Mexican drug lord, co-leader

1982 E. H. Carr
English historian, theorist

1979 Al Capp
American cartoonist

1956 Art Tatum
American pianist

1879 James Clerk Maxwell
Scottish physicist


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 5th *

Numbat day - Australia

All Saints' Day- Finland, Sweden

Colón Day- Panama

Guy Fawkes Day- United Kingdom

Guy Fawkes Night- New Zealand

World Tsunami Awareness Day- USA


----------



## moviequeen1

1895
 George B. Selden granted patent for gasoline driven car
1925
 British secret agent, Sidney Reilly{Ace of Spies} was executed by secret Russian police in a forest near Moscow
1956
 debut of The Nat King Cole variety show  hosted by singer/ pianist Nat King Cole on NBC. He was the 1st African American to host a show.It ran for 15 min, had 64 episodes, got rave reviews from the critics
1974
 Ella Grasso became the 1st woman governor of Conn,,she served from 1975-1980. She resigned when  diagnosed with ovarian cancer
2017
U.S.  female marathon runner, Shalane Flangan won the NYC marathon,1st time since 1977


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 5th Birthdays:
1900
Natalie Shaffer- actress best known TV role' Mrs Lovey Howell' on CBS sitcom' Gilligan's Island'
1943
Sam Shepard-actor/playwright 'Frances, Crimes of the Heart
1947
Peter Noone- lead singer with British 60's band' Herman's Hermits 'I'm Into Something Good, Mrs Brown You Have a Lovely Daughter','I'm Henry the 8th I Am'
1959
Bryan Adams- Canadian singer/ songwriter 'Heaven,Run To You,Everything I Do, I Do For You'
1963
Andrea MacArdle- actress/singer,  orginated the role of' Annie' on Broadway in 1977,age 12
with a powerful voice, youngest performer nominated for Tony-lost
Deaths:
1942
George M.Cohan- actor/ singer 'Give My Regards to Broadway' 64
1956
Art Tatum- jazz pianist 47
1977
Guy Lombardo- Canadian orchestra leader'Auld Lang Syne" 65
1991
Fred Mac Murray- actor, The Apartment, Double Indemnity', best known TV role' widower, 'Steve Douglas' on CBS sitcom,'My Three Sons' 60-'72 83
2005
John Fowles- British novelist' French Lieutenant's Woman' 79


----------



## Bretrick

*6 November 1999*
Australians vote to keep the British monarch as our head of state in the Australian republic referendum.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 6th

1999 Australians reject a referendum to become a republic with a president as its head*
The referendum was held to amend the Australian constitution, which would make the country a republic with a president as its head. If the referendum has passed the British monarchy would no longer have been a constitutional monarchy.

*1985 Palace of Justice is Seized in Colombia*
25 guerrillas from the 19th of April Movement or the M-19 took over the Palace of Justice which houses the Colombian Supreme Court. They took 300 people hostage. The ensuing fight between the rebels and the government's forces left more than 100 people, including 11 Supreme Court justices dead.
*
1962 United Nations passes resolution to condemn Apartheid in South Africa*
The UN General Assembly asked its member states to stand up against apartheid and to cut off relations with South Africa in order to make a point. Apartheid was an official policy of racial discrimination and segregation followed in South Africa. Despite the UN Resolution, it remained governmental policy until 1994, when democratic general elections were held in the country.

*1947 Meet the Press makes its TV debut*
The longest-running TV news show was first hosted by journalist and creator Martha Rountree and aired on NBC.

*1861 Jefferson Davis was elected as president of the Confederate States of America*
The senator from Mississippi was the provisional president of the Confederacy since February 1861. Despite being an effective president, his popularity waned as the Confederate government experienced losses during the Civil War. He was captured by Northern Soldiers in 1865 and imprisoned for 2 years.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 6   *

1988 Emma Stone
American actress

1987 Ana Ivanovic
Serbian tennis player

1970 Ethan Hawke
American actor, director, screenwriter

1949 Joseph C. Wilson
American diplomat

1814 Adolphe Sax
Belgian musician invented the saxophone

*Deaths On This Day, November 6th *

2004 Fred Dibnah
English steeplejack

1991 Gene Tierney
American actress

1960 Erich Raeder
German Admiral

1893 Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Russian composer

1836 Charles X of France


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 6th *

All Saints' Day- Norway

Anniversary of the Green March- Morocco

Constitution Day- Dominican Republic, Tajikistan

Daylight Saving Time ends- Cuba, Bermuda, Bahamas, Canada, Saint Pierre, and Miquelon, USA

Full Moon Day of Tazaungmone- Myanmar


----------



## Bretrick

*6 November 1953*

Britain's BBC restricts the airing of Frankie Laine's "Answer Me" and Lee Lawrence's "Crying In The Chapel" after religious groups object to the lyrics.


----------



## Bretrick

*6 November 1975*
The Sex Pistols play their first show at St. Martin's School of Art in London. The performance lasted about 10 minutes.
Why 10 minutes?
They were the opening act, before the main act, Bazooka Joe.
The Sex Pistols arrived for soundcheck with only guitars and no equipment, which had not arrived.
They borrowed Bazooka Joe's amps and drums.
A couple of songs into the set the Sex Pistols began smashing the equipment they had borrowed from Bazooka Joe., 

Rather than sit back and watch their gear get destroyed, Bazooka Joe's guitarist Danny Kleinman did something about it: 
“I got a bit irate about it and ran in and manhandled Johnny Rotten a bit just to stop him kicking our cabinets.”

“It was like one of those school-playground kind of fights,” stated Paul Madden, a photographer who attended the show. 
“The antagonism had been building up all afternoon, mainly due to the fact that the Pistols had borrowed Bazooka Joe's equipment. Their attitude was so snotty that Bazooka Joe had said, ‘Get your own amplifiers.’"

Even though Johnny Rotten admitted there “was not a single handclap” following the Sex Pistols' debut performance, the gig served notice: The wild punks were arriving, and with them came an antiestablishment attitude that would eventually help cement the group as one of rock’s most influential artists.


----------



## Right Now

@Bretrick, did you go to that concert?  Or any of the Sex Pistols?  I recall the group and their antics, but in the late 70's I was a responsible mother.  I never did develop a liking for hard rock, but my son and daughter made sure I heard all the hits in their teen years coming from their rooms.  AC/DC, Alice Cooper, Guns N Roses, Ozzie Osborne, yikes!  See? It stuck with me even now.


----------



## Bretrick

Right Now said:


> @Bretrick, did you go to that concert?  Or any of the Sex Pistols?  I recall the group and their antics, but in the late 70's I was a responsible mother.  I never did develop a liking for hard rock, but my son and daughter made sure I heard all the hits in their teen years coming from their rooms.  AC/DC, Alice Cooper, Guns N Roses, Ozzie Osborne, yikes!  See? It stuck with me even now.


Never been to any live concert. Grew up in a small town in Tasmania.
I do not like punk/heavy metal either.


----------



## Right Now

Bretrick said:


> Never been to any live concert. Grew up in a small town in Tasmania.
> I do not like punk/heavy metal either.


Why, you little devil, you !


----------



## moviequeen1

1879
Canada celebrates 1st Thanksgiving Day
1947
debut of NBC"s "Meet The Press' an public affairs/ interview program.It was created by Martha Roundtree,Lawrence Spivak,orignates from Washington,DC. Its the longest running network show on the air The current moderator is NBC's Chuck Todd
1969
 The 1st CY Young Award for the best pitcher in Major League Baseball was given out.It was a tie between Baltimore Oriole's pitcher, Mike Cuellar, Detroit Tiger's pitcher, Denny MacLaine Since  then both American&National League win the award
1996
movie' The English Patient' based on book by Michael Ondaatje directed by Anthony Minghella is released. The story of a man{Ralph Fiennes}  badly burned in a WWII plane crash in African desert . A Canadian nurse{Juliette Binoche} takes care of him in abandoned monastary in Italy,slowly learned about his life. other cast members: Kristen Scott Thomas, Colin Firth,Willem DeFoe. The movie won 9 Oscars inc pic/director, supp actress{Binoche}
2012
 Tammy Duckworth became the 1st disabled woman  elected to U.S.Senate representing Illinois. She was co piloting Black Hawk helicopter in Iraq when it was hit, she lost part of her right leg by the hip,her left leg,won Purple Heart


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 6th Birthdays:
1814
 Adolphe Sax- Belguim musician/inventor of the saxaphone
1854
 John Phillip Sousa- composer/March king' Stars&Stripes Forever'
1946
 Sally Field- actress best known TV role' 'Sister Bertille' in sitcom' The Flying Nun/movies:
Forrest Gump, Norma Rae, Places in the Heart, Murphy's Romance, Lincoln, Mrs Doubtfire,she has 2 Best Actress Oscars for Rae, Heart
1969
 Colin Whitehead- novelist' The Underground Railroad'
1988
 Emma Stone- actress "The Help, La La Land, The Amazing Spiderman, Birdman, Crazy Stupid Love, won Best Actress Oscar "La la Land
Deaths:
1893
 Pytor Tchaikovsky- Russian composer '1812 Overture, Swan Lake, Nutcracker' 53
1991
 Gene Tierney- actress 'Laura, The Razor's Edge 70


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 7th

1987 Coup in Tunisia*
In a bloodless coup in Tunisia, Zine El Abidine Ben Ali took over the Presidentship of Tunisia from President Habib Bourguiba.
*
1947 Coup in Thailand*
The military staged a coup against Thawan Thamrong Nawasawat and installed Khuang Aphaiwong as Prime Minister.
*
1917 October Revolution*
The Bolsheviks, led by Vladimir Lenin, took over the winter palace and ended the rule of the post-Tsarist provisional government, and transferred all powers to the communists in Russia
*
1916 First woman to be elected to US Congress*
Jeannette Rankin from Montana became the first woman to be elected to the U.S. House of Representatives.

*1869 First inter-city cycle race*
The first city-to-city cycle race was held between Paris and Rouen. James Moore, an Englishman living in Paris at that time won the race.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 7th   *

1952 David Petraeus
American military officer, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency

1943 Joni Mitchell
Canadian singer-songwriter, guitarist

1913 Albert Camus
French author, journalist, philosopher, and Nobel Prize laureate

1888 C. V. Raman
Indian physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

1867 Marie Curie
Polish chemist, physicist, and Nobel Prize laureate

*Deaths On This Day, November 7th *

2011 Joe Frazier
American boxer

1980 Steve McQueen
American actor

1962 Eleanor Roosevelt
American politician, humanitarian, 34th First Lady of the United States

1913 Alfred Russel Wallace
Welsh/English geographer, biologist, explorer

644 Umar
Islamic caliph


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 7th *

All Saints' Day- Colombia

Day off for Constitution Day- Tajikistan, Tonga

Days of History and Memory of Ancestors- Kyrgyzstan

Fateha-i-Yajdaham- Bangladesh

Full Moon Day of Tazaungmone Holiday- Myanmar


----------



## moviequeen1

1786
 The Stouton Musical Society,oldest musical organization in the U. S. was founded in Boston,Mass
1874
 political cartoonist, Thomas Nast's cartoon depicting an elephant becomes the symbol of the U.S. Republican Party is published
1943
the last score less tie in NFL happened Detroit Lions, vs NY Giants 0-0
1990
 Mary Robinson is elected as the 1st female President of Ireland 1990-1997
2018
 world's oldest figurative painting of a beast around 40,000yrs old is identified at Lubang Jerji Saleh cave in Indonesia Borneo


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 7th Birthdays:
1867
 Marie Curie- French scientist who discovered radium,1st woman to win Nobel Prize
1918
 Billy Graham- U.S. Baptist evangelist, considered one of the 20th century's influential Christian leaders
1943
 Joni Mitchell- Canadian singer/ songwriter 'Both Sides Now, Free Man In Paris, Help,Me'
1957
 Christopher Knight- actor, best known TV role' Peter Brady' in sitcom 'The Brady Bunch'
Deaths:
1908
 Butch Cassidy- American outlaw/train&bank robber 42,killed by Bolivan soldiers  movie 'Butch Cassidy&The Sundance Kid' based on his life
1980
 Steve Mc Queen- actor 'Thomas Crown Affair, The Magnificent Seven, The Great Escape 50{heart attack after surgery}
2004
Howard Keel actor/singer 'Seven Brides fro Seven Brothers, Kiss Me Kate' 87
2016
 Janet Reno -1st woman U.S Atty General 1993-2001 78


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 8th

1972 Home Box Office launched*
The premium TV channel, informally known as HBO, is the oldest paid TV channel in the United States. The first program to screen on the channel was Sometimes a Great Notion, a movie starring Paul Newman and Henry Fonda.

*1971 Coup in Thailand*
Field Marshal Thanom Kittikachorn staged a coup against his own government and dismissed the parliament citing increasing communist influence.

*1939 Assassination attempt on Hitler*
Johann Georg Elser, a German woodworker, attempted to kill Adolf Hilter and other high-ranking members of the Nazi party during the 16th-anniversary observances of the Beer Hall Putsch, a failed coup attempt by Hitler in 1923. The time bomb Elser used in a beer hall called Bürgerbräukeller in Munich went off but failed to kill Hitler. Elser was caught and imprisoned in Dachau for 5 years.

*1923 Beer Hall Putsch*
On this day, Adolf Hitler and other members of the Nazi party attempted to overthrow the current government by marching to Berlin. They started the march at the Bürgerbräu Keller in Munich. The coup attempt was eventually unsuccessful and Hitler was captured and imprisoned for 2 years.

*1895 First person to observe X-rays*
German physicist Wilhelm Conrad Röntgen accidentally discovered X-rays, also sometimes called Röntgen rays while working on cathode rays. X-rays are a type of electromagnetic radiation that is often used today in medicine. Röntgen was awarded the first Nobel Prize in Physics in 1901 for his discovery.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, November 8th   *

1986 Aaron Swartz
American computer programmer, activist

1966 Gordon Ramsay
Scottish chef, television host

1961 Micky Adams
English footballer, manager

1927 Nguyen Khanh
Vietnamese general, politician, 3rd President of South Vietnam

1900 Margaret Mitchell
American author

*Deaths On This Day, November 8th *

1986 Vyacheslav Molotov
Soviet politician, Minister of Foreign Affairs for the Soviet Union

1965 Dorothy Kilgallen
American journalist

1953 Ivan Bunin
Russian author, poet, and Nobel Prize laureate

1887 Doc Holliday
American gambler, dentist

1674 John Milton
English poet


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 8th *

Days of History and Memory of Ancestors Holiday- Kyrgyzstan

Election Day- Northern Mariana Islands, USA, USA

Guru Nanak Jayanti- India, Nepal

Guru Nanak's Birthday- Pakistan

Journalists' Day- China


----------



## Pam

8th November

1605...Robert Catesby, charismatic ringleader of the Gunpowder plotters, is killed at Holbeche House in Staffordshire. He and Thomas Percy are apparently hit by the same musket ball, both dying soon after. Catesby's head is later taken to London and exhibited outside Parliament as a warning to others.

1957 A report into a fire at Windscale nuclear power plant in Cumbria blamed the accident on human error, poor management and faulty instruments. The fire caused an unspecified amount of radioactive iodine vapour - iodine 131 - to escape into the atmosphere.

1957 Britain conducted its first successful hydrogen bomb test, over Kiritimati in the Pacific.

1958 Melody Maker published the first British album charts.

1965 The bill abolishing the death penalty became law.

1990 The Republic of Ireland elected its first woman president, Mary Robinson. The mother-of-three had been a member of the Irish Senate for more than 20 years.


----------



## moviequeen1

1789
bourbon whiskey was 1st distilled from corn by Elijah Crag in kenticky
1837
 Mount Holyoke Seminary, 1st U.S. college for women was founded in South Hadley, Mass
1949
movie' All The King's Men from the Pulitzer Prize book by Robert Penn Warren,directed by Robert Rosen is released. The movie is loosely based on the  ups/downs of politican Huey Long{Broderick Crawford} other cast members, Mercedes Mc Cambridge,Joanne Dru,John Ireland won 3 Oscars picture/actor{Crawford} supp actress{Mc Cambridge}
1977
 Greek archaeologist, Manolis Andronkis discovered a pair of royal tombs dating from 4th century.The remains of parents of Alexander III- known as Alexander the Great


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 8th Birthdays:
1847
 Bram Stoker- Irish novelist'Dracula'
1900
 Margaret Mitchell- novelist' Gone With the Wind'
1927
 Patti Page- singer, "I'm Dreaming, Tennessee Waltz'
1949
 Bonnie Raitt- Grammy winning rock/blues guitarist/ singer/ songwriter' Nick of Time, Something to Talk About'
1973
 David Muir- journalist/ anchor of ABC News
Deaths:
1674
 John Milton- English poet' Paradise Lost' 65
1960
 Otto Rohwedder- U.S. engineer who invented bread slicing machine 80
1968
 Wendell Corey- actor 'Rear Window, 11th Hour 54
1978
 Norman Rockwell- artist/illustrator of Sat. Evening Post magazine covers 84
2011
 Bil Keane- cartoonist'The Family Circus' 89


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 9th

2009 20th anniversary of the fall of the Berlin Wall*
On this day, German Chancellor Angela Merkel, the last soviet president Mikhail Gorbachev, and Polish ex-president and Noble Prize winner Lech Walesa walked through Brandenburg Gate in Berlin to commemorate the 20th anniversary of the fall of the Berlin Wall.

*1994 Darmstadtium created for the first time*
The heavily radioactive element with an atomic number of 110 and symbol Ds, was created at Gesellschaft für Schwerionenforschung (Institute for Heavy Ion Research) in Darmstadt, Germany, the city after which the element is named.

*1985 Youngest person to become World Chess Champion*
22-year-old Russian Gary Kasparov won the 13th World Chess Championship against Anatoly Karpov to become the youngest World Chess Champion.

*1967 Rolling Stone makes its debut*
The biweekly popular culture magazine was founded by Jann Simon Wenner in San Francisco. The magazine launched the careers of many famous authors and published the early versions of Hunter S. Thompson's Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.

*1938 Night of broken glass*
A pogrom against Jewish businesses, synagogues, and Jews in Germany and Austria was carried out by Sturmabteilung troops and civilians. The series of attacks that killed about 70 people and put 30,000 Jews in prison is known as the night of broken glass or Kristallnacht


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 9th   *

1974 Alessandro Del Piero
Italian footballer

1970 Chris Jericho
American/Canadian wrestler, singer-songwriter, actor

1934 Carl Sagan
American astronomer, author

1928 Anne Sexton
American poet

1918 Spiro Agnew
American politician, 39th Vice President of the United States

*Deaths On This Day, November 9th *

2005 K. R. Narayanan
Indian politician, 10th President of India

2004 Stieg Larsson
Swedish writer

1970 Charles de Gaulle
French general, politician, and President of France

1953 Ibn Saud
Saudi Arabian king

1940 Neville Chamberlain
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 9th *

Census Day- Paraguay

Cultural Workers and Folk Artists Day- Ukraine

Fall of the Berlin Wall- Germany

Independence Day- Cambodia


----------



## moviequeen1

1620
 after 2 months at sea, the ship 'The Mayflower' spots land {Cape Cod}
1857
 magazine Atlantic Monthly is 1st published
1961
 after giving a lunch time performance at the Cavern Club in Liverpool, Eng, The Beatles meet the man who will become their future manager,Brian Epstein
2014
 25th anniv of the fall of the Berlin Wall were celebrated in Germany.White balloons marked a stretch of the wall symbolizing its disappearance


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 9th Birthdays:
1874
Gail Borden- inventor of condensed milk
1914
Hedy Lamarr- actress 'Samson&Deliah,Ecstasy
1934
Carl Sagan- scientist/ astronomer/ author' Contact, Cosmos, was known for his research into extrastrial life
1945
Charlie Robinson- actor best known TV role' Mac' on NBC sitcom 'Night Court'
1955
Karen Dotrice- British actress best known film role as"Jane Banks' in movie 'Mary Poppins'
Deaths:
1953
 Dylan Thomas- Welsh poet/writer 39
1970
 Charles de Galle- French President '58-'69 79
2003
 Art Carney- actor best known TV role' Ed Norton' on sitcom' The Honeymooners , movies Harry&Tonto, Going in Style, Izzy &Moe, Muppets take Manhattan'. He won Best Actor Oscar for 'Harry&Tonto' 85
2017
 John Hillerman- actor best known TV role' Higgins' in the original CBS show' Magnum,PI, movies:
Blazing Saddles,Chinatown 84


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 10th

1969 Sesame Street premieres*
Sesame Street, the long-running American children's television series, premiered on TV stations.

*1951 North American Numbering Plan begins*
The plan standardized distance calling and gave phone numbers in cities a fixed 3-digit prefix also called an area code. This made making long-distance calls faster and easier without the involvement of an operator. The first call under the plan was made between the mayors of Englewood, New Jersey, and Alameda, California.

*1903 Windshield wiper patented*
The US patent office granted inventor Mary Anderson a patent for automatic windshield wipers - a device that is used to remove or wipe the front and back windshields in automobiles.

*1898 Wilmington riots begin*
Thought to be one of the only incidents of insurrection against a local government in the United States, the Wilmington Race Riots of 1898, or the Wilmington Massacre of 1898 began after an election voted in a biracial city council. In retaliation, white supremacists overthrew the council, destroyed a lot of property, and killed many black people in the city over the course of a few days.

*1775 US Marine Corps is created*
The elite military force capable of operating on land, sea, and air was founded in Philadelphia during the American Revolutionary War. A resolution of the Second Continental Congress formed two battalions of Continental Marines that became the forerunners of today's marine corps.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 10th   *

1968 Tracy Morgan
American comedian, actor

1960 Neil Gaiman
English author, illustrator, screenwriter

1928 Ennio Morricone
Italian composer, conductor

1759 Friedrich Schiller
German poet, playwright, historian

1483 Martin Luther
German monk, priest, and leader of the Protestant Reformation

*Deaths On This Day, November 10th *

2015 Helmut Schmidt
German politician, 5th Chancellor of Germany

2007 Norman Mailer
American author, journalist

1982 Leonid Brezhnev
Soviet politician

1938 Mustafa Kemal Atatürk
Turkish army officer, politician, 1st President of Turkey

1917 Harry Trott
Australian cricketer


----------



## moviequeen1

1940
 animator, Walt Disney became an informant with the FBI in Los Angeles office. His job was to report information about people who were Communist sympathizers
1957
at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum, a NFL record crowd of 102,368 saw a NFL game between L.A. Rams vs SF 49'ers
1969
 debut of children's educational show' Sesame St  on PBS brainchild of Joan Ganz Cooney. She wanted a program to teach generations of young kids about the alphabet, how to count. She hired puppeteer, Jim Henson who created well known characters for the show 'Bert&Ernie, Oscar the Grouch,Cookie Monster,Big Bird
1975
 ore ship, the Edmund Fitzgerald with a crew of 29 was lost in a storm on Lake Superior.Canadian singer/ songwriter, Gordon Lightfoot composed classic  hit single in '76 about this accident, 'The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald
2020
 according to the Collins English Dictionary, the word of the year was 'Lockdown'


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 10th Birthdays:
1925
 Richard Burton- Welsh actor, Cleopatra,The Spy Who Came in from The Cold, Who's Afraid of Virigina Woolf'
1932
 Roy Schneider- actor -The French Connection, Jaws, Marathon Man, All That Jazz
1944
 Tim Rice- British lyricist' The Lion King, Jesus Christ Superstar, Evita, Chess
1963
 Hugh Bonneville- British actor best known TV role' Robert Crawley' in British TV show' Downtown Abbey'
1989
 Taron Egerton- Welsh actor/ singer ,'Rocketman{played Elton John}, Sing{voice} Kingsman: Secret Service
Deaths:
1956
 Victor Young- composer' Street of Dreams, Love Letters, I Dont Stand a Ghost of a Chance with You' 57
1986
 King Clancy- Canadian NHL hockey defensman,won 3 Stanley Cups with Toronto Maple Leafs, Ottawa Senators 84
1992
 Chuck Connors- actor best known  TV role' Lucas McCain' in ABC western' The Rifleman' 71
2001
 Ken Kesey author' One Flew Over the Cuckoos' Nest 66
2015
 Allan Touissant- pianist/ composer 'Mother In Law,Working in A Coal Mine, Southern Nights, 77


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 11th

1999 House of Lords Act 1999 passed*
The act removed the right to a place in the House of Lords based on peerage and hereditary rights.

*1975 Angola independence*
Angola gained its independence after over 300 years of Portuguese rule.

*1965 Rhodesia declares its independence*
Rhodesia, a region that is comprised of present-day Zimbabwe declared its freedom from the United Kingdom under the leadership of predominantly white leaders. It lasted for 14 years when it was renamed the Republic of Zimbabwe after being recognized by the UN and the UK.
*
1926 Approval of numbered highways in the US*
Under this system, odd-numbered highways run north to south while even-numbered highways run east to west. Lower odd numbers are in the west, and higher odd numbers are in the east. Lower even numbers are in the south, and higher even numbers are in the north.

*1918 World War I ends*
An armistice was signed to formally end the war. With 17 million casualties, the First World War was one of the bloodiest conflicts in history.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 11th   *

1974 Leonardo DiCaprio
American actor, producer

1945 Daniel Ortega
Nicaraguan politician, President of Nicaragua

1922 Kurt Vonnegut
American author

1885 George S. Patton
American general

1821 Fyodor Dostoyevsky
Russian author

*Deaths On This Day, November 11th *

2004 Yasser Arafat
Palestinian engineer, politician

1938 Typhoid Mary
Irish/American carrier of Typhoid fever

1887 Haymarket affair
defendants:

1880 Ned Kelly
Australian murderer

1855 Søren Kierkegaard
Danish philosopher, author


----------



## Tish

* Holiday and Events on this day November 11*

Armistice Day- Belgium, Saint Barthélemy, France, French Guiana, Guadeloupe, England, Australia, NewZealand and 8 other places 

Birth Anniversary of the Fourth Druk Gyalpo/Consitution Day- Bhutan

Birthday of the Sultan of Kelantan- Malaysia

Canterbury Anniversary Day- New Zealand

Independence Day- Angola, Poland


----------



## Bretrick

*11 November 1880
Australian bushranger Ned Kelly was hanged at Melbourne prison*


----------



## Bretrick

*11 November 1975*
Australian Prime Minister was removed from office by the Governor General, John Kerr.
The first and only time the Prime Minister has been sacked.


----------



## Bretrick

*11 November 1992*
The Church of England voted to ordain women as priests.
The first ordination took place two years later.


----------



## Bretrick

*11 November 1966*
Gemini 12, the last spacecraft in the Gemini series and the first to make an automatically controlled re-entry into Earth's atmosphere, was launched.


----------



## moviequeen1

1750
 The 1st college fraternity aka'Flat Hat Club' was formed at Raleigh Tavern in Williamsburg,Virginia
1851
 Alvan Clark patents the telescope
1920
 burial of unknown soldiers took place simultaneously at Westminster Abbey in London, Arc de Trimophe in Paris
1957
 Sun Records releases singer/ songwriter, Jerry Lee Lewis song' Great Balls of Fire. It sold a million copies in the 1st 10 days of release
1987
 Vincent Van Gogh's painting'Irises' sells for record $53.6 mill
2015
 a flawless 12 carat Blue Moon diamond sells for $48.4 mill at auction in Geneva


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 11th Birthdays:
1885
George S.Patton- U.S. WW II general known as 'Old Blood&Guts'
1922
 Kurt Vonnegut- author' Slaughterhouse Five, Sirens of Ttitan
1960
 Stanley Tucci- actor 'Prizzi's Honor, The Devil Wears Prada,The Hunger Games,
1974
 Leonardo DiCaprio,' Titantic, Gangs of NY,The Departed, Inception, The Revenant{won Best actor Oscar}, Catch Me If You Can
Deaths:
1945
 Jerome Kern- composer 'Smoke Gets Into Your Eyes, Ol Man River,All The Things You Are,The Way You Look Tonight 60
1998
 Paddy Clancy- Irish folksinger,harmonica player with Clancy Brothers 76
2016
 Robert Vaughn- actor, best known TV role' Napoleon Solo' in NBC spy show' The Man From U.N.C.L.E 83


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 12th

1991 Dili massacre*
Several pro-independence protesters were shot at the Santa Cruz cemetery in Dili, East Timor by Indonesian soldiers. about 250 people were killed in this event, which is also known as the Dili massacre or the Santa Cruz massacre
*
1990 Coup in Lesotho*
Justin Metsing Lekhanya staged a coup against King Moshoeshoe II of Lesotho and took over the government of Lesotho. Lekhanya was deposed a few months later in another military coup.
*
1984 First salvage operation in space*
Astronauts Dale A. Gardner and Joseph P. Allen aboard the space shuttle Discovery performed a series of spacewalks to salvage parts from two satellites, the Palapa B-2 and the Westar 6 which had steered away from their orbits.
*
1981 STS-2 launched*
The second space shuttle mission by NASA, space shuttle Columbia was launched from NASA's John F. Kennedy Space Center in Florida. It was the first time a manned space shuttle had been launched twice.
*
1966 First images of a Solar Eclipse taken from space*
The crew of Gemini 12 which included Edwin Eugene "Buzz" Aldrin were able to view and take pictures of the total solar eclipse over South America.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 12th   *

1980 Ryan Gosling
Canadian actor, singer

1945 Neil Young
Canadian singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1934 Charles Manson
American cult leader, murderer

1866 Sun Yat-sen
Chinese revolutionary, politician, 1st President of the Republic of China

1840 Auguste Rodin
French sculptor created The Thinker

*Deaths On This Day, November 12th *

2010 Henryk Górecki
Polish composer

1969 Iskander Mirza
Pakistani politician, 1st President of Pakistan

1939 Norman Bethune
Canadian physician

1757 Colley Cibber
English poet

1035 Cnut the Great
Danish king


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 12th  *

Birthday of the Sultan of Kelantan (Day 2)- Malaysia

Constitution Day- Azerbaijan

Maore Day- Comoros

Sun Yat-sen's Birthday- Taiwan

World Pneumonia Day- USA


----------



## Bretrick

*12 November 1919*
Australian pilots, brothers Ross Smith and Keith Smith began their one month flight from London to Darwin which ended successfully when they landed at Darwin on 19 December 1919.
The event was dubbed the Great Air Race from England to Australia. 
Six Planes set out for Australia but only two made it.
Three planes crash and one retired. Four people died in the crashes.


----------



## Bretrick

*12 November 1980*
Voyager 1 arrives at Saturn. 
Pioneer 11 was the first to visit Saturn on September 1 1979.


----------



## Bretrick

*12 November 2014*
Philae, the landing module of Space Probe Rosetta, touched down (after bouncing twice) on Comet 67/Churyumov-Gerasimenko (67P).
The Comet was 510 million kms from Earth when this occurred.
​


----------



## Pam

12th November

1660 English author John Bunyan was arrested for preaching without a licence. He refused to give up preaching and remained in jail for 12 years.

1912 The remains of English explorer Robert Scott and his companions were found on the Ross Ice Shelf in Antarctica. Scott's party had reached the South Pole on 17th January 1912, only to find that they had been preceded by Roald Amundsen's Norwegian expedition. Scott and his four comrades all perished on the return journey from a combination of exhaustion, starvation and extreme cold.

1933 The first photograph of the ‘Loch Ness monster’ was taken by Mr Hugh Gray. He managed to take five pictures altogether but after processing, four of them were blank and the fifth was not confirmed as being Nessie.

2001 Greece held 12 plane-spotting British 'spies' to carry out further inquiries. All were arrested for allegedly taking photographs at an air show at a military base.


----------



## moviequeen1

1840
 British doctor, Sir James Young Simpson was 1st to use chlorform as an asnaesthic
1931
 Maple Leaf Gardens, home base area for NHL Toronto Maple Leafs opens, team lost to Chicago Blackhawks 2-1
1954
 Ellis Island in NY harbor,gateway to America for 12 million immigrants between 1892-1924 closes
1990
 world wide web is 1st proposed by computer scientists, Tim Berners-Lee, Robert Cailliau
2019
 Disney launches its film &TV streaming service, 19 million  signed up on 1st day


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 12th Birthdays:
1840
 Auguste Rodin- French sculptor, 'Kiss, Thinker'
1922
 Kim Hunter- actress, A Streetcar Named Desire,{best supp actress Oscar} Planet of the Apes,
1926
 Jack Ryan- U.S inventor with Mattel created' Barbie Doll, Hot Wheels, Chatty Cathy
1944
 Al Michaels- U,S. sportscaster  play by play announcer for Thurs Night NFL football.He famously called the "Miracle on Ice' hockey game at 1980 at the Lake Placid, NY Winter Olympics. The heavy favorites Russians were upset by U.S. men's hockey team His catchphrase' Do You Believe in Miracles, Yes"
1958
 Megan Mullally- actress, best known TV role' Karen' on NBC sitcom' Will&Grace'
1980
Ryan Gosling- Canadian actor' The Notebook, Drive, La La land
Deaths:
1981
 William Holden- Sunset Blvd, Bridge on The River Kwai, Sabrina 63
1990
 Eve Arden- actress, Mildred Pierce,Stage Door Grease{she played principal},best known TV role' Connie Brooks' wise cracking English teacher on CBS sitcom'Our Miss Brooks' 82
2018
 Stan Lee- comic book artist/creative leader of Marvel multimedia corp 95


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 13th

2015 Terrorist attacks in Paris*
A series of coordinated terrorist attacks that included suicide bombs and mass shootings took place in France's capital city. Venues attacked included the Stade de France and the Bataclan theater during a concert. The Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS), also known as the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant or Daesh (ISIL) took responsibility for the attacks that killed about 130 people.

*1994 Sweden votes to join EU*
The referendum passed with over 50% of Swedish citizens voting to join the European Union. The Nordic country officially joined the EU on January 1, 1995.
*
1985 Armero tragedy*
The late evening eruption of the Nevado del Ruiz volcano in Colombia caused volcanic mudflows, called lahars, and flooded the city of Armero, killing 25,000 of its residents. The Armero tragedy is considered to be one of the deadliest volcano-related disasters in the 20th century.

*1950 Assassination of Carlos Delgado Chalbaud*
The Venezuelan president and head of the military Junta were kidnapped and killed by rebels headed by Rafael Simón Urbina. Chalbaud came to power after a coup against Rómulo Gallegos in 1948.

*1887 Bloody Sunday in London*
Protests by poor and unemployed Londoners over their hardships in Trafalgar Square took a violent turn when the police charged those protesting with batons. By the end of the day, 2 or 3 people were killed and several hundred protestors were injured.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 13th   *

1969 Ayaan Hirsi Ali
Dutch politician, author

1955 Whoopi Goldberg
American actress, singer, talk show host

1856 Louis Brandeis
American jurist

1850 Robert Louis Stevenson
Scottish author, poet

354 Augustine of Hippo
Algerian bishop, theologian
*
Deaths On This Day, November 13th *

2005 Eddie Guerrero
American wrestler

1963 Margaret Murray
English anthropologist

1903 Camille Pissarro
French painter

1868 Gioachino Rossini
Italian composer

1093 Malcolm III of Scotland


----------



## Tish

*
Holidays and Events on This Day, November 13th *

Father's Day- Estonia, Finland, Norway, Sweden

Fathers' Day- Iceland

Grandparents' Day- South Sudan

Harvest Festival- Turkmenistan

National Day of Mourning- Germany


----------



## Bretrick

*13 November 1971*
NASA's Mariner 9 was the first spacecraft to orbit another planet - Mars.
The Soviet's Mars 2 reached the planet - and orbited - 11 days later


----------



## moviequeen1

1789
 Benjamin Franklin wrote' nothing certain but death&taxes'
1942
 U.S. minumium draft age lowered from 21 to 18
1982
 Vietnam Veterans Memorial was dedicated in Washington,DC.It was designed by Yale student, Maya Lin,a simple V-shaped wall made out of black granite inscribed with 58,000 U.S. soldiers who died in the war. The names were arranged in order of the date of death which is common in other memorials
1995
 actor Pierce Brosnan debuts as 'James Bond' in 'GoldenEye',17th movie in the franchise,directed by Martin Campbell, also stars Judi Dench as 'M', Sean Bean, Robbie Coltrane. Brosnan would do 3 more films his last 2002 'Die Another Day'
2019
Venice, Italy with the worse floods in 50 yrs due to a very high tide in St.Marks, Sq killing 1 local resident


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 13th Birthdays:
1850
 Robert Louis Stevenson- British author' Treasure Island'
1922
 Madeline Sherwood- Candian actress, best known TV role' Mother Superior' in sitcom' The Flying Nun'
1934
 Garry Marshall- TV writer/producer' The Odd Couple,Happy Days, Lavrene&Shirley' film director' Pretty Woman, The Runaway Bride, The Princess Bride, brother of actress/ director Penny Marshall
1955
 Whoppi Goldberg- comedienne/actress/ TV co host {The View},movies' Ghost{won supp actress Oscar} The Color Purple, Sister Act
Deaths:
1779
 Thomas Chippendale- British furniture maker 61
1868
 Gioachino Rossni- Italian composer' William Tell, Barber of Seville' 76
1995
 Robert Stephens- British actor' Chaplin, QB VII,Cleopatra  64
1998
 Red Holzman- NBA Hall of Fame Coach with NY Knicks{14 seasons} 78


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 14th

2010 Sebastian Vettel wins the Formula One World Drivers' Champion*
At 23 years old, the German competitive race driver became the youngest person to win the World Championship in Formula One.

*1971 First spacecraft to orbit a planet*
NASA's Mariner 9 entered Mars' orbit after 167 days in space. Despite it being in Mars' orbit within 15 minutes, a dust storm on the planet made it impossible for Mariner 9 to take pictures of Mars until January.
*
1969 Apollo 12 launched*
The crew of NASA's second manned mission to the Moon included Commander Charles Conrad, Jr. Richard F. Gordon, Jr., and Alan L. Bean. It landed on the Moon on November 19 and was the first spacecraft to take a color TV camera to the Moon.

*1889 Nelie Bly sets out to go around the world in 80 days*
The American journalist, whose real name was Elizabeth Cochrane Seaman, followed the footsteps of a fictional character, Phileas Fogg, from Jules Verne's Around the World in 80 Days. She started her adventure in Hoboken and came back 72 days later.

*1851 Moby Dick Makes its Debut in the United States*
The epic novel by Herman Melville about Captain Ahab's quest to find and kill Moby Dick, a white whale had released in the UK in October under the name The Whale. Considered to be one of the best fictional works written in recent history, the book did not sell many copies after its launch or during Melville's lifetime.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 14th   *

1971 Adam Gilchrist
Australian cricketer

1954 Condoleezza Rice
American diplomat, 66th United States Secretary of State

1948 Charles, Prince of Wales
1917 Park Chung-hee
Korean general, politician, 3rd President of South Korea

1898 Benjamin Fondane
Romanian/French poet, critic, philosopher

*Deaths On This Day, November 14th *

1988 Haywood S. Hansell
American general officer

1921 Isabel, Princess Imperial of Brazil
1915 Booker T. Washington
American author, educator

1831 Georg Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel
German philosopher

565 Justinian I
Byzantine Emperor


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 14th *

Barack Obama Day- USA

Colombian Women's Day- Colombia

Heir to the Throne's Birthday- Tuvalu

Independence of Cartagena- Colombia

Readjustment Movement Day- Guinea-Bissau


----------



## Pam

14th November

1864 Franz Müller, a German tailor, who had murdered Thomas Briggs in the first murder committed on a British train (on 9th July) was publicly hanged at Newgate prison.

1896 The speed limit for horseless carriages in Britain was raised from 4 mph (2 mph in towns) to 14 mph. It was marked by the first London to Brighton Car Run, which only became a regular and official event from 1927, when it was sponsored by the Daily Sketch.

1940 449 German Luftwaffe bombers dropped 503 tons of bombs and 881 incendiaries onto the City of Coventry, killing over 500 civilians and destroying the medieval cathedral. A new cathedral was built adjacent to the old, and the bombed cathedral was left as a memorial.

2014 Parliamentary authorities defended their decision to ask a gardener to remove each leaf manually from trees outside the House of Commons. A Commons spokesman said: “If we waited for the leaves to fall off it would waste a lot of time raking them up. It is more time efficient.” The incident led to accusations on Twitter that autumn had been cancelled by Westminster, when a female worker on a step ladder was spotted taking down yellow leaves, one by one, from a circle of lime trees.


----------



## moviequeen1

1856
 U.S inventor, Gail Borden receives patent for technology related to his invention of condensed milk
1896
 the power plant in Niagara Falls begins operations. George Westinghouse&Nikola Telsa were  given a contract to build a powerhouse/generators. The 1st generator powered streetcars/lights in Buffalo,NY  26 miles away
1960
 Ray Charles' single' Georgia on My Mind' reached #1 on charts, stayed there for 16 weeks
1976
 movie' Network' a satire by Paddy Chayefsky about  TV networks was released directed by Sidney Lument The story is about a 4th place network which will do anything to raise the ratings.A local newsman,Howard Beale{Peter Finch} starts ranting live with his famous line' I'm mad as hell,not going to take it anymore',others in cast Faye Dunaway, William Holden, Beatrice Straight, Ned Beatty, Robert Duvall. the movie won 4 Oscars best actor{Finch postmously}  Dunaway{best actress} Straight{supp actress} Chayefsky{screenplay}
1993
 Puerto Rico votes against becoming 51st U.S. state
2018
 a painting by Edward Hopper 'Chop Suey" sells at auction in NYC a record $92 mil


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 14th Birthdays:
1765
 Robert Fuller- U.S. inventor of 1st commerical steamboat
1840
 Claude Monet- French impressionist painter 'Water Lilies, Haysticks'
1900
 Aaron Copland- composer' Billy The Kid, Appalachian Spring'
1927
Mclean Stevenson -actor best known TV role' Col Henry Blake' on CBS series 'M*A*S*H
1951
 Stephen Bishop- singer/ songwriter' On and On,Save It For a Rainy Day'
Deaths:
1915
 Booker T.Washington-education pioneer/ 1st African American on U.S. stamp 59
1991
 Tony Richardson- British film director' Tom Jones' 63
1997
 Eddie Arcaro- Racing Hall of Fame Jockey,was aboard 2 Triple Crown horses,'41 Whirlaway,'48 Citation' 81


----------



## Meanderer

.King Charles III was also born on this day in 1948.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 15th

2006 Al Jazeera English launched*
The English-language 24-hour news channel is owned and run by Al Jazeera Media Network based in Doha, Qatar.

*1988 State of Palestine created*
The Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) declared the creation of the state while in exile in Algiers, Algeria. The declaration designated eastern Jerusalem as the state's capital. Today, almost 70% of all UN members state recognize it as an independent country.
*
1956 Elvis Presley makes his movie debut*
Love Me Tender, a black-and-white musical starred the American singer, who is also sometimes called the King of Rock and Roll. The movie was named after Presley's hit single by the same name.

*1949 Assassins of MK Gandhi Executed in India*
Nathuram Godse, Narayan Apte, and 6 other co-conspirators of the assassination of Mahatma Gandhi were hanged at the Ambala jail. On January 30, 1948, Godse who was unhappy about Gandhi's accommodation of India's Muslims shot Gandhi while he was out for his evening prayers.

*1920 League of Nations meets for the first time*
The general assembly of the international organization got together for the first time after being founded in January 1920. The League was created as a response to World War I and was entrusted by member states to maintain peace in the world.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, November 15th   *

1942 Daniel Barenboim
Argentine/Israeli conductor, pianist

1891 Erwin Rommel
German field marshal

1887 Georgia O'Keeffe
American painter

1886 René Guénon
French/Egyptian author

1708 William Pitt, 1st Earl of Chatham
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

*Deaths On This Day, November 15th *

1983 John Le Mesurier
English actor

1978 Margaret Mead
American anthropologist

1917 Émile Durkheim
French sociologist

1908 Empress Dowager Cixi
of China

1630 Johannes Kepler
German astronomer


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 15th *

7-5-3 Day- Japan

Day of the German-speaking Community- Belgium

Descending Day of Lord Buddha- Bhutan

National Peace Day- Cote d'Ivoire (Ivory Coast)

Republic Proclamation Day- Brazil


----------



## moviequeen1

1763
 Charles Mason,Jerimah Dixon begin surveying Mason/Dixon line between Pennslyvannia&Maryland
1791
 The 1st U.S. catholic college, Georgetown opens in Washington,DC
1904
 businessman/inventor, King Gillette patents Gillette razor blade
1995
 the universal serial bus{USB} was invented by Indian born computer architech, Ajay Bhatt,because people were having printer problems at home. The printers had to be connected thru clunky&unreliable parallel ports.He began to create a single connection for computers which took 6 yrs to complete.Today more than 10 bill USB devices are being used around the world,an easy way for saving/transferring information
2017 
Leonardo da Vinci's painting'Salvator Mundi' sells as auction in NYC for $450.3 mil a world record price for any artwork


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 15th Birthdays:
1930
 Ed Asner- actor who best known character'Lou Grant' was in 2 different TV shows, sitcom' Mary Tyler Moore Show,'Lou Grant' drama
1932
 Petulia Clark- British pop singer' Dowtown, Don't Sleep in the Subway Darling
1940
 Sam Waterson- actor best known TV role' DA Jack McCoy' on NBC's  law/ police show' Law&Order'
1972
 Jonny Lee Miller- British actor' Trainspotting, Hackers, TV show'played' Sherlock Holmes in 'Elementary'  in season 5 of' The Crown playing British Prime mInister, John Majors
deaths:
1954
Lionel Barrymore- actor Its a Wonderful Life, Key Largo 76
1978
 Margaret Mead- U.S. anthropologist 76
2015
 P.F. Sloan- singer/songwriter 'Eve of Destruction, Secret Agent Man 70


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 16th

2001 Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone released*
The film version of the popular book by the same name written by author J. K. Rowling starred Daniel Radcliffe as Harry Potter and followed Potter's first year at Hogwarts, a school for magic.

*1988 Estonians declare sovereignty from USSR*
Estonians issued the Estonian Sovereignty Declaration as part of the Singing Revolution. The Declaration declared Estonian sovereignty from the Soviet Union and declared Estonian laws paramount over Soviet laws. The day is now celebrated as the Day of Declaration of Sovereignty.

*1965 Soviets launch Venera 3*
Part of the Venera program, it was the first space probe to land on another planet - Venus. Unfortunately, due to technical issues, it was not able to send any data back to Earth. The first space probe to send data from another planet to Earth was Venera 7.

*1945 UNESCO founded*
The United Nations Educational, Scientific, and Cultural Organization is a special branch of the United Nations that promotes peace and well-being through education, scientific collaboration, and cultural understanding and exchange. It is headquartered in Paris, France, and has 195 state members.

*1940 Warsaw ghetto sealed*
The largest Jewish ghetto in Nazi-occupied Poland, the Warsaw ghetto, was created in October 1940 by a German decree. According to the decree, all Jews in the city had to move to the ghetto, which was closed off by a 10 feet wall and had soldiers and police guarding it against the outside 24 hours a day. The ghetto was the scene of one of the largest Jewish uprisings during the Second World War in 1943.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 16th   *

1977 Maggie Gyllenhaal
American actress

1952 Shigeru Miyamoto
Japanese video game designer, created Mario, The Legend of Zelda

1930 Chinua Achebe
Nigerian author, poet, academic

1922 José Saramago
Portuguese author, Nobel Prize laureate

42 Tiberius
Roman Emperor

*Deaths On This Day, November 16th *

2006 Milton Friedman
American economist, Nobel Prize laureate

1980 Jayan
Indian actor

1960 Clark Gable
American actor

1885 Louis Riel
Canadian politician

1724 Jack Sheppard
English criminal


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day - November 16th *

Day of Declaration of Sovereignty- Estonia

International Day for Tolerance- USA

Mother's Day- North Korea

Repentance Day- Germany, Germany, Germany


----------



## Bretrick

*16 November 1920*
Qantas was founded in Winton, Queensland on as Queensland and Northern Territory Aerial Services Limited. 
The airline's first aircraft was an Avro 504K.


----------



## moviequeen1

1616
 the 1st colonal prison is organized in Nantucket, Mass
1938
LSD is 1st synethized by Swiss chemist, Dr Albert Hofmann at Sandoz Labs in Basel, Swtizerland
1959
 original Broadway production of musical of Rodgers/ Hammerstein's 'The Sound of Music' opens in NYC  It ran for 3 yrs{1,443} performances. It starred Mary Martin as 'Maria', Theodore Bikel as' Capt Von Trapp,musical won 5 Tony awards inc best musical, best actress{Martin}
1972
 singer/ songwriter Carly Simon's 3rd album'No Secrets' becomes her breakthrough album #1 on music charts for 5 wks hit singles' You're So Vain,The Right Thing to Do'
2002
 SARS virus, 1st case is recorded in China, the virus would spread through 29 countries before it was stopped
2015
 largest diamond in over a century 1,111 carat found in Karowe mine in Botswana


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 16th Birthdays:
1907
 Burgess Meredith- actor, Of Mice&Men,Rocky, Batman{played 'the penquin} Grumpy Old Men{ played Jack Lemmon's dad}
1916
 Daws Butler- animation voice actor "Yogi Bear, Huckleberry Hound'
1958
 Marg Helgenberger- actress, 2 best known TV roles' KC Kowalski' in ABC drama'China Beach, 
'Catherine Willows' in CBS police drama' CSI:Las Vegas'
1977
 Maggie Gyllenhaal- actress/producer 'Mona Lisa Smile, Secretary,Crazy Heart, Donnie Darko
Deaths:
1950
 Dr Bob Smith- U.S. physican co founder of Alcoholics Annoymous 71
1960
 Clark Gable- actor' It Happened One Night, Gone With The Wind. The Misfists 59
1966
 Cluny MacPherson- Canadian dr/ inventor of gas mask 87


----------



## Bretrick

*17 November 1970

Lunokhod 1 was the first successful rover to explore another planet. 
It arrived on the moon on Nov. 17, 1970, upon the Luna 17 lander. 
Driven by remote-control operators in the Soviet Union, it travelled more than 10 kilometers (6 miles) in 10 months.

*


----------



## Bretrick

*17 November 1963*

The Headmaster of a Surrey Grammar School, banned all students from having Beatle haircuts. 
In announcing his decision he said "This ridiculous style brings out the worst in boys physically. It makes them look like morons."


----------



## Bretrick

*17 November 2003*

Arnold Schwarzenegger was inaugurated on this day in 2003 as the governor of California.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 17th

2003 Arnold Schwarzenegger sworn in as Californian Governor*
The bodybuilder and actor best known for his role as a cyborg in the science fiction movie, The Terminator, replaced then-Governor Gray Davis. Schwarzenegger was elected for another term as governor in 2007.

*1989 Velvet Revolution begins*
A week after the fall of the Berlin Wall, a demonstration by students commemorating International Students Day in Prague was violently shut down by riot police. The incident led to mass strikes and nonviolent around the country that ended communist rule in erstwhile Czechoslovakia and paved the way for the first democratic elections in the country in 41 years.
*
1973 Athens Polytechnic Uprising Ends*
The popular protests against the military junta under Georgios Papadopoulos began on November 14 when students at the polytechnic went on strike. On the morning of November 17, the military crashed into the campus grounds using a tank and put an end to the protests. While no one was thought to have been killed on the polytechnic campus, many people were killed in clashes around the city. Today, all schools and universities are closed on November 17 to commemorate the uprising.

*1869 Construction on Suez Canal finished*
The 120 miles (193 km) long artificial waterway connecting the Red Sea and the Mediterranean Sea took 10 years to be built and was opened to ships. The canal connected Europe to Asia without ships having to go all the way around Africa.

*1858 The start of Modified Julian Date*
Mostly used by astronomers and astrophysicists, the Modified Julian Date (MJD) is a dating method that is defined by subtracting 2,400,000.5 days from the current Julian date (JD), which is calculated by counting the number of days past since Noon January 1, 4713 B.C.E. The MJD gives the number of days past Midnight on November 17, 1858. MJD was first used in 1957 by scientists at the Smithsonian Astrophysical Observatory to track satellites.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 17th   *

1978 Rachel McAdams
Canadian actress

1964 Susan Rice
American diplomat, 27th United States Ambassador to the United Nations

1942 Martin Scorsese
American director, producer, screenwriter, actor

1920 Gemini Ganesan
Indian film actor

1901 Walter Hallstein
German politician, diplomat, 1st President of the European Commission

*Deaths On This Day, November 17th *

2012 Bal Thackeray
Indian politician

1917 Auguste Rodin
French sculptor created The Thinker

1796 Catherine the Great
Russian wife of Peter III of Russia

1768 Thomas Pelham-Holles, 1st Duke of Newcastle
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1558 Mary I of England


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 17th *

Fight for Freedom and Democracy Day- Slovakia

National Day- Myanmar

National Revival Day- Azerbaijan

Polytechneio- Greece

President's Day- Marshall Islands


----------



## moviequeen1

1869
 Suez Canal in Egypt opens linking Mediterranean&Red Seas
1939
 Jerome Kern&Oscar Hammerstein II's musical' Very Warm in May' directed by Vincent Minnelli opens on Broadway featuring June Allyson, Eve Arden,Vera-Ellen lasted 59 performances, A future Broadway musical composer who was inspired for his love of musical theatre was in the audience, 9 yr old, Stephen Sondheim
1970
 computer scientist, Douglas Engelbart  granted patent for 1st computer mouse
2014
 Church of England adopts legislation which enabled the appt of women bishops


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 17th Birthdays:
1925
 Rock Hudson- actor Ice Station Zebra, Giant, A Farewell to Arms, Pillow Talk
1938
 Gordon Lightfoot- Canadian folk singer/ songwriter 'If You Could Read My Mind, Sundown, The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald
1942
 Martin Scorsese- film director, Taxi Driver, Raging Bull, The Departed{his only Oscar win}  Goodfellas
1958
Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio- actress The Color of Money, Robin Hood Prince of Theives, Class Action, The Abyss
Deaths:
1998
Esther Rolle- actress, best known TV role'Florida Evans' in CBS sitcom 'Good Times' 72
2003
 Arthur Conley- singer 'Sweet Soul Music' 57
2006
 Bo Schembechler, Jr- Hall of Fame College Football Coach at Miami Univ, Univ of Michigan'69-'89 77
2014
 Jimmy Ruffin- soul singer' What Becomes of a Brokenhearted' 78


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 18th

1978 Mass suicides in Jonestown*
Over 900 people committed suicide at the behest of Jim Jones the founder and head of a group called Peoples Temple. Formed in Indianapolis, Indiana, in the mid-1050s, members of the group moved to Guyana in 1974 and set up a settlement outside Georgetown called in Jonestown.

*1963 Push button phones are used for the first time*
Bell systems started replacing rotary dial phones with push-button phones in the United States. Push button phones use keys or buttons to dial a number.

*1916 End of the Somme Offensive*
The battle was fought between German forces on one side and British and French forces on the other during the First World War. Thought to be one of the bloodiest battles of the 20th century - the conflict started on July 1, 1916, and was fought on the banks of the river Somme in France.
*
1903 Hay-Bunau-Varilla Treaty signed between Panama and the US*
The treaty created the Panama Canal Zone and set up the terms for the construction of the Panama Canal. Until 1979, the Panama Canal Zone was a territory of the United States. The French began construction on the Panama Canal in 1881 but had to stop due to engineering problems. The US took over the construction in 1904 and finished building the canal in 1914.

*1883 Canadian and American railroads adopt time zones*
Prior to this, most cities had their own local time, making it difficult for railways to be on time and confusing passengers. To solve this problem, private railways decided to divide the continent into 4 distinct time zones - the lines of which are very close to the time zone lines today.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 18th   *

1974 Chloë Sevigny
American actress, fashion designer

1953 Alan Moore
English author, illustrator

1939 Margaret Atwood
Canadian poet, author, critic

1933 Bruce Conner
American painter, photographer, director

1923 Ted Stevens
American politician
*
Deaths On This Day, November 18th *

1987 Jacques Anquetil
French cyclist

1978 Jim Jones
American cult leader founded the Peoples' Temple

1962 Niels Bohr
Danish physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

1922 Marcel Proust
French writer

1886 Chester A. Arthur
American politician, 21st President of the United States


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 18th *

Day of the Virgin of the Rosary of Chiquinquirá- Venezuela

Election Eve Holiday- Malaysia, Malaysia, Malaysia

Independence Day- Morocco

National Day- Oman

Remembrance Day- Croatia


----------



## moviequeen1

1805
The 1st woman's club in America,Female Charitable Society organized by 30 women in Wiscasset,Maine
1902
 Brooklyn, NY toymaker, Morris Michton names the teddy bear after U.S. Pres Theodore Roosevelt
1928
 cartoon character,'Mickey Mouse' makes his debut in Walt Disney's 'Steamboat Willie'
1978
 In Jonestown,Guyana 918 members of Jim Jones cult, 'Peoples Temple are murdered or committ sucide under his leadership


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 18th Birthdays:
1836
 William Gilbert- British dramatist/poet librettist for his comic operas with Arthur Sullivan' H.M.S. Pinafore,The Mikado,Pirates of Penzance
1909
 Johnny Mercer- lyricist 'Moon River, That Old Black Magic,Come Rain or Come Shine'
1939
 Margaret Atwood- Canadian author' The Handmaiden's Tale'
1942
 Linda Evans- actress, 2 best known TV roles' Audra Barkley' in ABC Western' The Big Valley', 'Krystal Carrington' in ABC drama 'Dynasty
1968
 Owen Wilson- actor Meet the Parents, Wedding Crashers, The Royal Tenebaums,  Wonder
Deaths:
1962
 Neils Bohr- Dannish physicist who expanded quantum physics 77
1994
 Cab Calloway- singer/ bandleader' Minnie the Moocher, The Jumpin Jive 86


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 19th

1977 Egyptian president Anwar Sadat visits Israel*
Sadat was the first Arab head of state to visit Israel and address the Israeli parliament, the Knesset. His visit came under severe criticism both in Israel and in the Arab world. Sadat and Israeli prime minister Menachem Begin were jointly awarded the Nobel Peace Prize in 1978 for their attempts to bring a resolution to the Arab-Israeli conflict.

*1969 Second Moon Landing*
The second spacecraft to land on the Moon, Apollo 12 was the 6th manned flight of NASA’s Apollo program. Crew members Charles Conrad Jr. and Alan L. Bean became the 3rd and 4th humans to step on the surface of the Moon. The first 2 were Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin.
*
1969 Pelé’s 1000th goal*
The Brazilian footballer, often considered to be the greatest athlete of the 20th century, made his 1,000th professional goal against Vasco da Gama at the Maracana stadium in Rio de Janeiro.

*1943 Janowska camp uprising*
The concentration camp in occupied Poland was set up in 1941. In November 1943, in anticipation of the advancement of Soviet troops, the Nazis tried to evacuate the camp and used the inmates to remove traces of executions and mass killings in the past. On this day, the inmates staged an uprising and attempted to escape. Most escapees, however, were recaptured and killed.
*
1794 Signing of the Jay Treaty*
The treaty, officially known as, the Treaty of Amity Commerce and Navigation, between His Britannic Majesty and The United States of America, was signed between representatives of the United States and Britain. It called for the British to surrender northwestern posts to the U.S. and for them to consider the United States as the most favored nation for trade between the two countries.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 19th   *

1941 Tommy Thompson
American politician, 42nd Governor of Wisconsin

1917 Indira Gandhi
Indian politician, 3rd Prime Minister of India

1888 José Raúl Capablanca
Cuban chess player

1831 James A. Garfield
American politician, 20th President of the United States

1600 Charles I of England
*
Deaths On This Day, November 19th *

1924 Thomas H. Ince
American actor, director, producer

1918 Joseph F. Smith
American religious leader, 6th President of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints

1850 Richard Mentor Johnson
American politician, 9th Vice President of the United States

1828 Franz Schubert
Austrian composer

1798 Wolfe Tone
Irish patriot


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 19th *

Discovery Day- Puerto Rico

Garifuna Settlement Day- Belize

General Elections- Malaysia, Malaysia, Malaysia

George Rogers Clark Day- USA

International Men's Day- USA


----------



## Pam

19th November

1905 The SS Hilda, a steamship owned by the London and South Western Railway sank, with the loss of 125 lives when she struck ground at the entrance to Saint-Malo harbour.

1911 Doom Bar (previously known as Dunbar sands or Dune-bar) in Cornwall claimed two ships in a single day, Island Maid and Angele, the latter killing the entire crew, except the captain. There have been over 600 beachings, wrecks and capsizings at Doom Bar since records began early in the 19th century, with about 300 ships being wrecked.

1933 The marriage of Kathleen Ferrier, English contralto singer who achieved an international reputation as a stage, concert and recording artist. Considered by many as the greatest contralto singer ever, she married Albert Wilson and shortly afterwards the couple moved to Silloth in Cumbria. Mrs. Wilson's Coffee House & Eaterie in Silloth   celebrates her life, features historic photographs and is decorated as it would have been at the time.

1947 George VI created Philip Mountbatten the Duke of Edinburgh in preparation for his wedding to George's elder daughter, Princess Elizabeth.

1987 A 1931 Bugatti Royale was sold for £5.5 million at an auction at the Royal Albert Hall, a record at that time for a car.

2012 Father Christmas was left dangling from the ceiling for 30 minutes after his beard became trapped while abseiling inside a Reading shopping centre as part of a Christmas lights switch-on show.


----------



## moviequeen1

1911
 NYC receives 1st Marconi wireless transmission from Italy
1953
 U.S Supreme Court rules baseball is a sport not a business
1964
 Kellogg's Pop Tarts' are created toasted pastries with fillings inside. The orignial flavors were strawberry,cinammon sugar, blueberry,apple currant
1990
 pop duo,' Milli Vanilli lose their 'Best New Artist' Grammy award when it was discovered they did not sing on their hit album/single 'Girl You Know Its True' Its the 1st time a Grammy has been revolked
1995
 CFL Grey Cup Championship game{Canada's version of Super Bowl} for the 1st time in CFL history, a U.S based team, Baltimore Stallions wins the Grey Cup defeating Calagry Stampeders in Regina  37-20
2010
 movie' Harry Potter&The Dealthy Hallows Part 1,7th film based on the Harry Potter books is released movie 's world wide take was $976.5 mill


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 19th Birthdays:
1905
 Tommy Dorsey-trombonist/ big band leader
1921
 Roy Campanella- Baseball Hall of Fame catcher with Brooklyn Dodgers
1938
 Ted Turner- U.S businessman who founded CNN cable network
1962
 Jodie Foster- actress Taxi Driver, The Accused, Contact, Silence of the Lambs,Little Man Tate{starred&directed} has won 2 Best Actress Oscars for 'Accused, Lambs
Deaths:
1828
 Franz Schubert- Austrian composer 31
1988
 Christina Onassis- Greek heiress, daughter of Aristotle Onassis 37
2004
 Terry Melcher- U.S music record producer, son of actress Doris Day 62
2010
 Pat Burns- Canadian Hockey Hall of Fame coach with Montreal Candiens, Toronto Maple Leafs, Boston Bruins, NJ Devils 58{cancer}
2017
 Della Reese- gospel singer/ actress, best known TV role' Tess' in CBS drama 'Touched By An Angel 86


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 20th

1998 First module of the International Space Station launched*
Called Zarya, the module is Russian-built and American-owned. The International Space Station (ISS) is a manned artificial satellite that was built and operated by 5 space agencies – the Canadian Space Agency, the European Space Agency, US NASA, Russia's Roscosmos, and the Japanese Aerospace Exploration Agency. The brightest man-made object visible to the naked eye from Earth, ISS orbits the Earth at a speed of 17,500 miles per hour (28,000 kilometers per hour) at an average distance of 248 miles (400 kilometers) from Earth.

*1985 Windows 1.0 released*
Nearly two years after it was announced, Microsoft released its first graphical operating system. The OS made it easier for users to navigate on their computer screens. It came with Paint, Notepad, a Calculator, and a game called Reversi.

*1959 Declaration of the Rights of the Child*
The United Nations General Assembly adopted the document that laid out the rights of children around the world. The day is also annually celebrated as Universal Children's Day.
*
1945 Nuremberg trials begin*
The trials were led by the International Military Tribunal and were held to prosecute high-ranking members of the Nazi party for war crimes committed during the Second World War. Of the 23 people tried, 14 were sentenced to death.
*
1923 Traffic signal patented*
American Garret Morgan was awarded the patent for an automated traffic signal. Morgan’s invention was not the first of its kind, but unlike the other traffic signals which just had stop-and-go signals, his traffic light had a third signal that warned drivers about changes in the stop-and-go lights. This signal was the precursor for today’s yellow light.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 20th   *

1981 Sam Fuld
American baseball player

1942 Joe Biden
American politician, 46th President of the United States

1925 Robert F. Kennedy
American politician, 64th United States Attorney General

1912 Otto von Habsburg
Austrian/German son of Charles I of Austria

1750 Tipu Sultan
Indian army officer, king

*Deaths On This Day, November 20th *

2006 Robert Altman
American director, screenwriter

1975 Francisco Franco
Spanish general, politician, Caudillo of Spain

1925 Alexandra of Denmark

1910 Leo Tolstoy
Russian author

1737 Caroline of Ansbach


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November, 20th *

Africa Industrialization Day- USA

Black Awareness Day- Brazil

Christ the King Day- Mexico

Day off for Election Eve Holiday- Malaysia

Day off for General Elections- Malaysia


----------



## moviequeen1

1820
whaling ship,Essex is attacked and sunk by a sperm whale in S. Pacific.This story was inspiration for book 'Moby Dick'
1914
 U.S. State Dept now required photographs for passports
1923
 The U.S. Patent Office granted a patent to 46 yr old,African American inventor,Garrett Morgan for his invention of  3 postion traffic signal. At the time the signals were manually operated where major streets crossed,weren't effective. He sold his rights to his invention to General Electric for $40,000
1958
 husband/wife puppeteers Jim&Jane Henson create Muppets,Inc, later  changed to  Jim Henson Company
1983
 movie' Terms of Endearment' based on book by Larry Mc Murty' is released, directed by James L.Brooks Its stars Shirley MacLaine, Debra Winger, John Litgow, Jack Nicholson,Jeff Daniels. The story is the ups/downs of a mother/daughter relationship over the years . The movie won  5 Oscars pic/director/best actress{Maclaine} best supp actor{Nicholson} screenplay
2001
 debut album of singer, Josh Groban is released, sells over 5 million copies


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 20th Birthdays:
1838
 William Painter- U.S inventor of crown cork bottle cap/opener
1889
 Edwin Hubble- U.S. astronomer who discovered galaxies, The Hubble Telescope is named in his honor
1943
 Veronica Hamel- actress, best known TV role' Joyce Davenport' on NBC police drama'Hill St. Blues'
Deaths:
1910
Leo Tolstoy- Russian novelist' War&Peace' Anna Kareena 82
1973
Allan Sherman- parody singer/ songwriter' Hello Muddah,Hello Faddah' 48
2006
Robert Altman- film director "The PLayer, M*A*S*H, Nashville 81


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 21st

1979 Mob burns down US embassy in Pakistan*
The mob was allegedly incensed by a rumor that the United States was involved in an attack on a mosque in the holy city of Mecca.

*1964 Verrazano Narrows Bridge opens in NYC*
The suspension bridge connects Staten Island and Brooklyn in New York City and at the time of its opening, it was the world’s longest suspension bridge, until the Humber Bridge in the UK opened in 1981.
*
1962 War between China and India ends*
The month-long war began over a border dispute between the two countries and ended with a unilateral ceasefire by the Chinese.

*1941 Tweety Bird makes its debut*
The fictional cartoon canary also just called Tweety made his first appearance in A Tale of Two Kitties, a Warner Bros. Merrie Melodies cartoon. Tweety was created by animator Bob Clampett who worked on Loony Tunes cartoons.

*1920 Bloody Sunday in Ireland*
A key event in the Irish War of Independence, which was a conflict between the British government and Irish revolutionaries in Ireland, Bloody Sunday began with the killings of 14 people by the Irish Republican Army (IRA) under the leadership of Michael Collins. Two other violent incidents against civilian and IRA members during the day added to the death count, which was over 30 by the end of the day.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, November 21st   *

1969 Ken Griffey, Jr.
American baseball player

1965 Björk
Icelandic singer-songwriter, producer, actress

1945 Goldie Hawn
American actress

1854 Pope Benedict XV

1694 Voltaire

French philosopher

*Deaths On This Day, November 21st *

2012 Ajmal Kasab
Pakistani terrorist

1996 Abdus Salam
Pakistani physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

1970 C. V. Raman
Indian physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

1959 Max Baer
American boxer, actor

1899 Garret Hobart
American lawyer, politician, 24th Vice President of the United States


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 21st *

Armed Forces Day- Greece

Bridge Public Holiday- Argentina

Cahul Day- Moldova

Dayton Peace Agreement Day- Bosnia-Herzegovina

Dignity and Freedom Day- Ukraine


----------



## moviequeen1

1871
Moses Gale in NYC patents cigar lighter
1946
 movie' The Best Yrs of Our Lives' directed by William Wyler is released,story of 3 WWII vets returning home adjustment to their lives. The movie stars, Frederich March, Myrna Loy,Dana Andrews, Harold Russell{actual vet who lost both  his hands in combat}. The movie won 7 Oscars incl pic/director, best actor{March} supp actor{Russell}
1973
 Pres Nixon's atty, Fred Buzhardt reveals there was a 18 1/2 min gap in White House taping related to Watergate
1981
 singer/ actress, Olivia Newton John's single' Physical'  hits #1 on music charts, stays there for 10 wks
2017
 CBS TV host, Charlie Rose is fired after allegations of ****** misconduct from 8 women


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 21st Birthdays:
1694
 Voltaire- french writer/ philospher/playwright' Candide'
1920
 Stan Musial- Baseball Hall of Fame outfielder with St. Louis Cardinals
1945
 Goldie Hawn- actress ,got her big break appearing as part of ensemble cast on  sketch comedy show Rowan&Martin's Laughin' movies' Saving Pvt Benjamin, Foul Play, Overboard, The 1st Wives Club
1966
 Troy Aikman- Football Hall of Fame QB with Dallas Cowboys,now football broadcaster
1985
 Carly Rae Jepsen- Canadain singer' Call Me Maybe'
Deaths:
1993
 Bill Bixby- actor best known TV roles' Tom Corbett' in ABC sitcom' Courtship of Eddie's  Father, 'Tim O'Hara in CBS sitcom,'My Favorite Martian'. 'David Banner' in CBS show' The Incredible Hulk 59{cancer}
2017
 David Cassidy- singer/ actor, best known TV role' Keith Partridge' on ABC sitcom 'The Partridge Family' 67


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 22nd

2005 Angela Merkel takes office as German Chancellor*
The physical chemist from former East Germany became the first female chancellor of the country.

*2004 Orange Revolution begins in Ukraine*
The revolution began after an election that was marred by widespread rumors of corruption and fraud. The protests resulted in electoral reforms in the country and November 22 was declared a Day of Freedom in 2005. The holiday was then moved to January 22 in 2011.
*
1995 Toy Story released*
Produced by Pixar, the movie which follows the adventures of human-like toys, was the world’s first feature-length computer-animated movie. Considered to be one of the best-animated films ever released, Toy story won 3 Oscars including Best Original Screenplay, Best Original Score, and Best Original Song.
*
1986 Mike Tyson wins fight against Trevor Berbick*
The victory won Tyson the World Boxing Council (WBC) heavyweight championship and made him the world’s youngest heavyweight champion at the age of 20 years.

*1963 John F. Kennedy assassinated*
The 35th President of the United States was shot by Lee Harvey Oswald, while traveling in a motorcade in Dallas, Texas. He was the 4th American president to be assassinated while in office. The other 3 were Abraham Lincoln, James Abram Garfield, and William McKinley.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 22nd   *

1986 Oscar Pistorius
South African sprinter

1984 Scarlett Johansson
American actress, singer

1967 Boris Becker
German tennis player

1890 Charles de Gaulle
French general, politician, and President of France

1819 George Eliot
English author
*
Deaths On This Day, November 22nd *

1963 Aldous Huxley
English author

1963 John F. Kennedy
American lieutenant, politician, 35th President of the United States

1963 C. S. Lewis
Irish author, poet

1900 Arthur Sullivan
English composer

1718 Blackbeard
English pirate


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 22nd *

Albanian Alphabet Day (Albanian community)- North Macedonia

Independence Day- Lebanon

Teacher's Day- Costa Rica


----------



## moviequeen1

1621
English poet/preacher, John Donne age 49 becomes dean of St Paul's Cathedral in  London
1928
 French composer/ pianist, Maurice Ravel's 'Bolero' is 1st performed in public in Paris
1957
 Simon&Garkfunkel appear on American Bandstand as 'Tom&Jerry'
1965
 original Broadway musical,'Man Of La Mancha' opens on Broadway runs for 2,329 performances. It stars, Richard Kiley as 'Don Quxiote' a mad knight In this role,Kiley became a Broadway star, he sings the main song' The Impossible Dream' which is now considered a standard.The show won 5 Tony Awards, inc Best actor in musical{Kiley} The movie version in'72 was a big flop starring Peter O'Toole
1990
Margaret Thatcher, British Prime Minister announces her resignation
1995 
movie 'Toy Story'  the 1st feature film created by using computer generated imagery directed by John Lasseter. is released Its the story of young boy, Andy his favorite toy, cowboy named Woody.He feels threatened by Andy's new birthday gift, 'Buzz Lightyear' a high tech space man voice actors Tom Hanks{Woody} Tim Allen{Buzz} Annie POtts{Bo Peep} Don Rickles{Mr Potato Head}, Wallace Shawn{Rex, dinosaur} John Ratzenberger{Ham,pig} Jim Varney{ Slinky, the dog} On opening weekend movie made $29 mil,3 sequels followed
2005
 Angela Merkel becomes 1st female Chancellor of Germany


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 22nd Birthdays:
1819
 George Eliott- British author' Middlemarch, Silas Marner
1899
 Hoagy Carmichael- composer' Georgia On My Mind, Old Buttermilk Sky, Skylark, Heart&Soul, The Nearness of You
1943
 Billie Jean King- retired tennis player, she won  12 Grand Slam Singles titles, over all 39 Grand Slam  Titles
At the yearly U.S. Open Tennis Championship in NYC, one of the stadiums is named in her honor
1958
Jamie Lee Curtis- actress 'Halloween, True Lies, Knives Out
1984
 Scarlett Johnansson- actress, 'Horse Whisperer, Lost In Translation, Avengers
deaths:
1896
 George Ferris Jr- U. S. engineer/ inventor of the Ferris Wheel ride 37
1963
 C.S. Lewis-British author'Mere Christanity',The Chronicles of Narnia, 64
1983
 Michael Conrad- actor, best known TV role' Sgt Phil Esterhaus' on NBC police drama'Hill St. Blues' 58{cancer}
2019
 Stephen Cleobey- British organist/ music director at Kings College-Cambridge '82-'19 70


----------



## Tish

*
On This Day In History, November 23rd

2009 Maguindanao massacre in the Philippines*
Considered to be the worst attack on journalists in recorded history, the massacre occurred in the southern Philippines, when 57 citizens and journalists en route to register voters in Esmael Mangudadatu for the upcoming gubernatorial elections, were killed by gunmen and buried. 34 journalists were killed on the day.

*2005 Ellen Johnson Sirleaf elected as President of Liberia*
The 2011 Nobel Peace Prize winner is also the first woman to be elected as head of state in an African country.

*1976 First person to dive 100 meters in the sea without breathing equipment*
Frenchman Jacques Mayol, who is also sometimes known as Dolphin Man, was 49 years old at the time. He broke his own record 7 years later by diving 105 meters.

*1963 Doctor Who debuts on TV*
The longest-running science fiction TV show first aired with an episode called An Earthly Child on the British Broadcasting Channel. The show which has had 11 different actors play the lead role, follows the time-traveling adventures of Doctor Who, who uses the Time and Relative Dimensions in Space or the TARDIS to jump around in time and space.

*1910 Last person to be executed in Sweden*
Johan Alfred Ander was convicted of murdering Victoria Hellsten during a robbery of a currency exchange. He was the only person in Swedish history to be executed using a guillotine. Capital punishment in the country was abolished for all peacetime crimes in 1921 and for all crimes in 1973.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 23rd   *

1992 Miley Cyrus
American singer-songwriter, actress

1982 Asafa Powell
Jamaican sprinter

1950 Chuck Schumer
American politician

1859 Billy the Kid
American criminal

912 Otto I, Holy Roman Emperor

*Deaths On This Day, November 23rd *

2014 Marion Barry
American politician, 2nd Mayor of the District of Columbia

2006 Alexander Litvinenko
Russian spy

2006 Willie Pep
American boxer

1990 Roald Dahl
English pilot, author, screenwriter

1923 Urmuz
Romanian judge, author


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, November 23rd *

Labor Thanksgiving Day- Japan

Presidents Day- Micronesia

Rudolf Maister Day- Slovenia

St George's Day- Georgia

Thanksgiving Holiday- USA


----------



## moviequeen1

1835
 Henry Burden in Troy,NY patents horseshoe manufacturing machine
1909
 Orville&Wilbur Wright form their own company, Wright Airplane Company to manufacture airplanes
1936
 The 1st issue of Life Magazine, created by  mogul, Henry Luce is published{also published Time Magazine}.Life featured vivid photographs throughout the magazine. In the 1970's, sales were dropping so it was made into a monthly,it ceased publication in March 2007
1984
 Boston College, QB, Doug Flutie on the last play of game vs Univ of Miami tosses, a 'Hail Mary' pass  which is caught in the endzone BC wins the game 47-45
2009
 singer, Susan Boyle's debut album' I Dream a Dream' is released becomes the biggest selling album worldwide, with 10 mill copies sold in '09


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 23rd Birthdays:
1859
 Billy the Kid- American frontier outlaw/ gunslinger
1887
 Boris Karloff- British actor 'The Mummy, Frankenstein
1936
 Steve Lanndesburg- actor/ comedian, best known TV role' Det Dietrich' in ABC sitcom' Barney Miller'
1954
 Bruce Hornsby- singer/ songwriter/ piano player with group 'The Range' their hits' The Way It Is,Mandolin Rain, The Valley Rd
1960
 Robin Roberts- TV journalist/ co host of ABC"s 'Good Morning, America
Deaths:
1979
 Merle Oberon- British actress 'Wuthering Heights, That Uncertain Feeling 68{stroke}
1990
 Ronald Dahl- British author' Charlie&The Chocolate Factory, The BFG,James&The Giant Peach' 74
2006
 Anita O'Day- jazz singer 87
2011
 Larry Hagman- actor, his best known TV roles' Maj Tony Nelson' in NBC's sitcom' I Dream of Jeannie', 'JR Ewing' in CBS drama'Dallas' 81


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 24th

2012 Fire breaks out in a clothing factory in Dhaka*
Over 110 people were killed and about 200 people were injured at the Tazreen Fashion factory on the outskirts of Dhaka, Bangladesh. The tragedy brought to light the poor working conditions of workers who made export clothing in Bangladesh. It also led to major labor reforms in the country and in the fashion world, which promised to take steps to ethically source their products.
*
1971 Hijacking of Northwest Orient Airline 305*
Considered to be one of the only unsolved hijacking cases in American history, a man named DB Cooper or Dan Cooper hijacked the Seattle, Washington-bound plane. After his demands of $ 200,000 in cash and parachutes were fulfilled at the Seattle airport, he released the passengers, refueled the airplane, and asked to be flown to Mexico. On the way, however, he used a parachute to escape from the plane. Cooper has never been identified or caught.
*
1963 Lee Harvey Oswald shot*
Oswald had assassinated John F. Kennedy, the 35th American president, two days prior to being shot by Jack Ruby while being transported by the police. The murder was broadcasted live on TV.
*
1877 Black Beauty is published*
The classic novel about the life of a horse called Black Beauty was written by English author Anna Sewell. The book quickly gained popularity and became an important part of the animal rights movement. It was Sewell’s only published work.
*
1859 Charles Darwin’s Origin of Species published*
One of the most influential books of all time, On the Origin of Species, put forth the theory of evolution and described the process of natural selection.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 24th   *

1978 Katherine Heigl
American actress, producer

1961 Arundhati Roy
Indian author, activist

1946 Ted Bundy
American serial killer

1867 Scott Joplin
American pianist, composer

1632 Baruch Spinoza
Dutch philosopher

*Deaths On This Day, November 24th *

1991 Freddie Mercury
Tanzanian/English singer-songwriter, producer

1963 Lee Harvey Oswald
American assassin of John F. Kennedy

1920 Alexandru Macedonski
Romanian author, poet

1572 John Knox
Scottish clergyman

1265 Magnus Olafsson
Manx king


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 24th *

Genghis Khan Day- Mongolia

Guru Tegh Bahadur's Martyrdom Day- India

Thanksgiving- American Samoa, Micronesia, Guam, Palau

Thanksgiving Day- Northern Mariana Islands, Puerto Rico, USA, USA, US Virgin Islands


----------



## Bretrick

*24 November 1642*

A guy named Abel Tasman came across an island near the bottom of the Earth and called it Van Dieman's Land.
Well us inhabitants did not like that name so we eventually changed it to Tasmania


----------



## Bretrick

*24 November 1958*

The Kingston Trio became the very first group to ever have an album reach the top of the US chart. 
Before them, only solo artists had hit number one.


----------



## Bretrick

*24 November 1966*

Several thousand teenagers battle with Kansas City police after a James Brown concert is halted because of what officials call "obscene dances being performed on the stage."


----------



## horseless carriage

1910, American born Dr. Hawley Harvey Crippen was hanged at Pentonville Prison in London after being found guilty of poisoning his wife and dismembering her body.

1962 British surgeon John Charnley developed a technique at Wrightington Hospital Lancashire that revolutionised hip replacement operations. He was later knighted for his efforts and his work became the standard procedure across the world.


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 24th
1874
 U. S. inventor, Joseph Gudden patents barbed wire
1971
'Dan Cooper' hijacks a plane extorts $200,000 for ransom,jumps out over Washington St never seen again
1979
 U.S. Senate report proved that U.S. troops in Vietnam were exposed to toxic chemical 'Agent Orange"
2012
 Gangham Style becomes most viewed Youtube video with over 800 million views


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 24th Birthdays:
1868
 Scott Joplin- African-American ragtime entertainer/ composer 'Maple Leaf Rag, The Entertainer' His music was heard in movie'The Sting'
1925
 William F. Buckley, Jr- U.S. conservative author/ commentator with National Review
1936
 Ken Kragen- TV producer/ music artist manager for Kenny Rogers, Lionel Ritchie, charity organizer for USA Africa's hit single' We Are The World'
1950
 Stanley Livingston- actor best known TV role' Chip' on CBS sitcom' My Three Sons'
Deaths:
 1963
 Lee Harvey Oswald- Pres John F. Kennedy's assassin, 2 days later was shot&killed live on TV by night club owner Jack Ruby 24
1991
 Freddie Mercury- British singer/ songwriter with band' Queen' 45{AIDS}
2003
 Warren Spahn- Baseball Hall of Fame Pitcher/ CY Young  Award winner in '57, played for Boston RedSox/ Milwaukee Braves 82
2016
 Florence Henderson- actress/ singer best known TV role,'Carol Brady' in ABC sitcom' The Brady Bunch', spokeswoman for Wesson Oil TV ads 82


----------



## horseless carriage

1859, English naturalist Charles Darwin, publishes: "On the Origin of Species," radically changing the view of evolution and laying the foundation for evolutionary biology.


----------



## Bretrick

*25 November 1910*

The Royal Australian Navy is established by the Naval Defence Act.


----------



## Bretrick

*25 November 1877*

Anna Sewell published her only novel, Black Beauty, the first major animal story in children's literature.


----------



## Bretrick

*25 November 1988*

Queen Elizabeth ll, announced that the right of hereditary peers to vote in the House of Lords would end, though compromise legislation later allowed 92 hereditary peers to remain in the Lords.


----------



## Bretrick

*25 November 1965*

Harrods department store in London, England closed their doors to the public so The Beatles could do their Christmas shopping.


----------



## Bretrick

*25 November 1986*

For the first time in Billboard chart history, the top three spots are occupied by female artists. 
Number 1 is Cyndi Lauper's True Colors,  number 2 is Tina Turner with Typical Male and number 3 is Janet Jackson's When I Think Of You.


----------



## Tish

horseless carriage said:


> 1859, English naturalist Charles Darwin, publishes: "On the Origin of Species," radically changing the view of evolution and laying the foundation for evolutionary biology.


I really have to reread it, it has been about 40 years.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 25th

1973 Military coup in Greece*
President George Papadopoulos was ousted by the army, just a week after student-led protests at the Athens Polytechnic were violently put down by the government.
*
1960 Assassination of the Mirabal Sisters*
The 3 Dominican sisters, Patria, Minerva, and Antonia Mirabal were activists that were opposed to the dictatorship of Rafael Trujillo. On this day, they were brutally killed and their deaths were staged to look like accidents. In 1999, the United Nations General Assembly declared November 25 as the International Day for the Elimination of Violence against Women.

*1952 Agatha Christie’s The Mousetrap opens at London’s West End*
The longest-running show in history, the play began as a radio play called Three Blind Mice. It is based on the death of Dennis O'Neill, who died while in foster care.
*
1950 “Storm of the century” hits the eastern US*
Also known as the Appalachian Storm, the storm reached blizzard conditions and dumped nearly 60 inches of snow in the Appalachian area. It brought unseasonal temperatures to the region and caused widespread damage to property. About 150 people were thought to have been killed as a result of it.

*1936 Nazi Germany and Japan sign the Anti-Comintern Pact*
The treaty was directed towards the Soviet Union and stipulated that in case of Soviet aggression towards either country, the other would consider it as an act of aggression towards it as well. The pact was later signed by other countries including Italy, Romania, Spain, and Turkey.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 25th   *

1952 Imran Khan
Pakistani cricketer, politician

1915 Augusto Pinochet
Chilean general, politician, 30th President of Chile

1914 Joe DiMaggio
American baseball player

1844 Karl Benz
German engineer, and businessman, founded Mercedes-Benz

1835 Andrew Carnegie
Scottish/American businessman founded the Carnegie Steel Company

*Deaths On This Day, November 25th *

2005 George Best
Irish/English footballer

1997 Hastings Banda
Malawian politician, 1st President of Malawi

1974 U Thant
Burmese diplomat, 3rd United Nations Secretary-General

1974 Nick Drake
English singer-songwriter, musician

1944 Kenesaw Mountain Landis
American judge


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 25th *

Acadian Day- USA

American Indian Heritage Day- USA

Black Friday- USA

Day After Thanksgiving- USA

Family Day- Palau, USA


----------



## moviequeen1

1783
 Britian leaves NYC,their last miltiary position in the U.S.
1884
 John Meyenberg in St. Louis, Missouri patents evaporated milk
1937
 World's Fair in Paris closes with 31.2 million visitors
1973
 in U.S as an energy conservation measure,the maxium speed limit is set at 55mph
1979
 debut of former NFL coach, John Madden,former NFL football player, Pat Summerall broadcasting a game together. It was the start of a 22 yr run became one of the best known broadcasting duo in sports history
2018
 European Union leaders approve agreement of Britian leaving known as' Brexit'


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 25th Birthdays:
1914
 Joe Di Maggo- Babeball Hall of Fame center fielder with NYYankees, had MLB record 56  game hitting streak
1940
 Joe Gibbs- Hall of Fame Football Coach with Washington Redskins/now an auto racing owner
1947
 John Larroquette -actor best known TV roles' Dan Fielding' in NBC sitcom'Night Court' 'Jenkins' in TNT show' The Librarians'
1969
 Jill Hennessey- Canadian actress, best known TV role' ass't DA 'Claire Kincaid' in NBC show 'Law&Order'
Deaths:
1949
 Bill Robinson- African-American actor/ tap dancer' The Little Colonel' 71
1981
 Jack Albertson- actor best known TV role' Ed Brown' in NBC sitcom' Chico&The Man' co starred with Freddie Prinze 74
1998
 Flip Wilson actor/ comedian 64
2016
 Fidel Castro- Cuban revoluntary,President of Cuba 90


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 26th

2003 Concorde retired from service*
Concorde retired from service after 27 years of flight

*1983 Brink’s Mat gold heist*
The £ 26 million robbery took place in a Brink Mat warehouse at Heathrow Airport in London. The stolen gold, diamonds, and cash have never been recovered.

*1966 World’s first tidal power station opens in France*
The Rance Tidal Power Station on the Rance River in Brittany, France was inaugurated by French president Charles de Gaulle. Today, it is one of the largest tidal power stations in the world.
*
1965 France launches Astérix*
The launch of the satellite from Hammaguir, Algeria made France the 6th country in the world after the US, the USSR, the UK, Canada, and Italy to have an artificial satellite in orbit. The satellite is named after Asterix the popular comic character created by French writer René Goscinny.

*1942 Casablanca premiers*
The classic movie starring Ingrid Bergman and Humphrey Bogart won 3 Oscars – Best Picture, Director, and Adapted Screenplay. The film, which is set during the Second World War, follows the life of Rick Blaine, a former freedom fighter and a club owner in Casablanca, Morocco, who has to choose between his love for a woman, Ilsa Lund, and saving her husband from the Nazis.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 26th   *

1972 Arjun Rampal
Indian actor

1939 Tina Turner
American singer, dancer, actress

1922 Charles M. Schulz
American cartoonist

1876 Ibn Saud
Saudi Arabian king

1827 Ellen G. White
American author, co-founder of the Seventh-Day Adventist Church

*Deaths On This Day, November 26th *

1952 Sven Hedin
Swedish geographer, explorer

1943 Edward O'Hare
American pilot, Medal of Honor recipient

1883 Sojourner Truth
American activist

1855 Adam Mickiewicz
Polish poet

1504 Isabella I of Castile


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 26th *

Republic's Day- Mongolia


----------



## moviequeen1

1778
 British explorer, James Cook becomes the 1st European to visit Maui in Sandwich Islands{ now Hawaii}
1896
 Amos Alonzo Stagg at Univ of Chicago creates American football huddle
1922
 British archaeologist, Howard Carter, opens Tutankhamun's nearly intact tomb in Egypt
1948
 the 1st Polaroid Camera is sold for $89 at a Boston,Mass Jordan Marsh dept store. The Land Camera 95 would become the prototype for all the Polaroid cameras for the next 15 yrs
1979
 International Olympic Committee votes to reinstate China after 21 yrs
2003
 supersonic airplane, The Concorde makes it last flight returns to Bristol, England


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 26th Birthdays:
1876
 Willis Carrier- U.S. engineer who developed modern air condtioning
1922
 Charles 'Sparky' Schultz- cartoonist who created 'Peanuts' comic strip
1939
 Tina Turner- singer 'Proud Mary, What's Love Got to Do With It'
1945
 John McVie- British rock bassist with group 'Fleetwood Mac'
1983
 Chris Hughes- U.S businessman/ co founder of Facebook
Deaths:
1956
 Tommy Dorsey- big band leader 51
1995
 Charles Warrell- British schoolteacher/ creator of' I Spy' books 106
2018
 Bernardo Bertolucci- Italian film director- The Last Tango in Paris, The Last Emperor' 71


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 27th

2005 World’s first successful partial face transplant*
Drs Bernard Devauchelle, Benoit Lengelé, and Jean-Michel Dubernard used donor tissue to reconstruct the face of Isabelle Dinoire in Amiens, France. Isabelle Dinoire’s face had been mauled by a dog.
*
2001 Hubble detects the first planetary atmosphere outside the Solar System*
The space telescope detected sodium on HD 209458 b, an exoplanet also known as Osiris. Belonging to a class of planets called hot Jupiter because they are similar in size to Jupiter. Unlike Jupiter, however, these planets orbit very close to their stars and consequently have very high temperatures on their surfaces.

1989 World’s first living liver transplant
21-month-old Alyssa Smith became the first person to receive a liver transplant from a living donor, her mother Teresa Smith at the University of Chicago Medical Center. The transplant occurred under the supervision of surgeons Christoph Broelsch, Richard Thistlethwaite, Thomas Heffron, and Jean Emond.
*
1978 Harvey Milk and George Moscone are assassinated*
Milk was the first openly-gay person to be elected to local government in California. He and George Moscone, San Francisco's mayor at the time, were killed by a former member of the San Francisco Board of Supervisors.

*1895 Alfred Nobel signs his last will*
Alfred Nobel signed his last will which called for his estate and fortune that he made as the inventor of dynamite to be used for creating awards for those who contributed to the benefit of mankind. The will created 5 awards - in physics, chemistry, medicine, literature, and peace, and was signed by the Swedish–Norwegian Club in Paris.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 27th   *

1960 Yulia Tymoshenko
Ukrainian politician, Prime Minister of Ukraine

1955 Bill Nye
American engineer, educator, television host

1951 Kathryn Bigelow
American director

1942 Jimi Hendrix
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1940 Bruce Lee
American actor, martial artist

*Deaths On This Day, November 27th *

1978 Harvey Milk
American lieutenant, politician, activist

1967 Léon M'ba
Gabonese politician, 1st President of Gabon

1953 Eugene O'Neill
American playwright, Nobel Prize laureate

1895 Alexandre Dumas, fils
French author

1852 Ada Lovelace
English mathematician


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 27th *

Aviation Day- Venezuela

First Advent Sunday- Austria, Germany, Norway, Sweden

First Sunday of Advent- Australia, Canada, United Kingdom, USA

Foral of Sancho I- Portugal

Malaysia Cup Public Holiday- Malaysia


----------



## Pam

27th November

1582 William Shakespeare, aged 18, married Anne Hathaway. 

1809 The Berners Street Hoax.  Theodore Hook made a bet with his friend Samuel Beazley that he could make any house in London the most talked-about address in a week. He did this by sending out thousands of letters in the name of a Mrs Tottenham who lived at 54 Berners Street, requesting deliveries, visitors and assistance of all kinds. The resultant chaos, as hundreds of chimney sweeps, tradesmen, doctors, lawyers, vicars, pianos and even the Lord Mayor of London and Archbishop of Canterbury descended on the house, brought a large part of London to a standstill. 

1914 Miss Mary Allen and Miss E F Harburn became the first two trained policewomen to be granted official status in Britain when they reported for duty at Grantham, Lincolnshire.

1944 Between 3,500 and 4,000 tons of explosives stored in a cavern beneath Staffordshire detonated, killing 68 people and wiping out an entire farm. The explosion was heard over 100 miles away in London, and recorded as an earthquake in Geneva.

1976 The four millionth 'Mini' car left the production line.


----------



## moviequeen1

1910
 NYC's Penn Station opens as world's largest railway terminal. Its located  in mid-town Manhattan underneath Madison Square Garden, has 21 tracks thru 7 tunnels
1924
 The 1st Macy's Thanksgiving Parade happened in NYC
1966
 in the highest scoring NFL football game, Washington Redskins defeated NYGIants 72-41
1970
 George Harrison's third solo album' All Things Must Pass' .It contained hit single' My Sweet Lord'. it went 6xplantium. Its considered one of the best albums by any of the members of the Beatles
2005
 The 1st partial face transplant happened to Isabelle Dinoire in France Her labrador retriever/ cross breed mauled her. In a 15 hr operation she received a nose, lip/chin from a brain dead donor. She died in 2016 age 49


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 27 th birthdays
1917
 'Buffalo'Bob Smith-  TV host of children's show in the 50's 'Howdy Doody', was born in my hometown, Buffalo,NY
1941
 Eddie Rabbit- singer/ songwriter' Kentucky Rain,'I Love a Rainy Night'
1955
 Bill Nye- TV host/engineer 'Bill Nye The Science Guy'
1976
 Jaleel White- actor best known TV role' Urkel' in ABC sitcom' Family Matters
Deaths:
1953
 Eugene O'Neill - playwright 'A Moon For the Misbegotten, Long Day's Journey into Night,The Iceman Cometh, Desire Under the Elms 65
1990
 David White- actor best known TV role' Larry Tate' on ABC sitcom' Bewitched' 74{heart attack}
2007
 Robert Cade- U.S physican/ inventor of Gatorade 80
2018
 Stephen Hillenberg- animator/ cartoonist' SpongeBob Square Pants 51{ALS}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 28th

1972 Atari Releases Pong*
One of the very first arcade games to hit the market, Pong was a 1 or 2-player video game similar to tennis, where the goal is to use a paddle to hit a ball. Around 35000 Pong consoles were sold around the world.

*1951 Silent Coup in Thailand*
The Thai military took over the country's governance and reinstated the 1932 Constitution.

*1929 First flight over the South Pole*
American explorer Richard Byrd became the first person to fly over the South Pole. The flight took just over 18 hours. 3 years ago, Byrd flew over the North Pole, though there is some debate about whether he actually accomplished the feat.
*
1899 FC Barcelona founded*
The popular football (soccer) club was founded by footballer Hans Gamper. Informally known as Barça, the club is thought to be one of the top 5 richest football clubs in the world. The club has won 4 European Cups (1978-79, 1981-82, 1988-89, 1996-97) and is a 5-time Champions League winner (1991-92, 2005-06, 2008-09, 2010-11, 2014-15).
*
1777 City of San Jose Founded*
The first city to be settled in California, San Jose was founded as San José de Guadalupe. Before the Spanish settled in the city, the area was inhabited by the Ohlone people. San Jose was the first capital of the state of California, which was established in 1850.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 29th   *

1969 Mariano Rivera
Panamanian baseball player

1964 Don Cheadle
American actor, producer

1932 Jacques Chirac
French politician, 22nd President of France

1898 C. S. Lewis
Irish author, poet

1835 Empress Dowager Cixi
of China
*
Deaths On This Day, November 29th *

2001 George Harrison
English singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1975 Graham Hill
English race car driver

1780 Maria Theresa
Austrian wife of Francis I, Holy Roman Emperor

1682 Prince Rupert of the Rhine

1632 Frederick V, Elector Palatine
Bohemian king


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 29th *

Giving Tuesday- USA

International Day of Solidarity with the Palestinian People- USA

Liberation Day- Albania

Nellie Tayloe Ross's Birthday- USA

Unity Day- Vanuatu


----------



## Lewkat

moviequeen1 said:


> Nov 22nd Birthdays:
> 1819
> George Eliott- British author' Middlemarch, Silas Marner
> 1899
> Hoagy Carmichael- composer' Georgia On My Mind, Old Buttermilk Sky, Skylark, Heart&Soul, The Nearness of You
> 1943
> Billie Jean King- retired tennis player, she won  12 Grand Slam Singles titles, over all 39 Grand Slam  Titles
> At the yearly U.S. Open Tennis Championship in NYC, one of the stadiums is named in her honor
> 1958
> Jamie Lee Curtis- actress 'Halloween, True Lies, Knives Out
> 1984
> Scarlett Johnansson- actress, 'Horse Whisperer, Lost In Translation, Avengers
> deaths:
> 1896
> George Ferris Jr- U. S. engineer/ inventor of the Ferris Wheel ride 37
> 1963
> C.S. Lewis-British author'Mere Christanity',The Chronicles of Narnia, 64
> 1983
> Michael Conrad- actor, best known TV role' Sgt Phil Esterhaus' on NBC police drama'Hill St. Blues' 58{cancer}
> 2019
> Stephen Cleobey- British organist/ music director at Kings College-Cambridge '82-'19 70


Gee, Tish, Hoagy Carmichael.  You left out his most iconic song, Stardust.


----------



## moviequeen1

Lewkat said:


> Gee, Tish, Hoagy Carmichael.  You left out his most iconic song, Stardust.


Lewkat,  my name is moviequeen, not Tish, sorry I forgot Hoagy's other well known standard, Stardust


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 28th
1893
 women in New Zealand were allowed to vote for the 1st time in general election
1925
 Grand Ole Opry debuts on WSM radio as a barn dance in Nashville, Tenn
1984
 William Penn{ founder of state of Pennsylvania} and his wife, Hannah Callowhill Penn were made honorary citizens of the U. S. 250 yrs after their deaths
2016
 musical 'Hamilton'  about one of the U. S. founding fathers, Alexander Hamilton. It was written by composer/ actor Lin- Manuel Miranda.  It set a new record of most money made in 1 week, $3.3 million


----------



## fancicoffee13

moviequeen1 said:


> I'd thought it would be interesting/fun to start an on going thread'Today in History'.The events can be from years ago,or present day
> I'll start with today,Feb 22nd:
> 1935-airplanes  no longer were permitted to fly over the White House- I did not know this
> 1956-Elvis Presley 1st hit on music charts was'Heartbreak Hotel'
> 1980-the Winter Olympics at Lake PLacid,the'Miracle on Ice' men's hockey team,beat heavily favored Russians in semi final,4-3.Its one of the biggest upsets in Olympic history.The team went on to win the gold medal
> 1997- 'Dolly the Sheep',the 1st cloned mammal was announced to the world
> feel free to post here whenever you like Sue


Very interesting.  I love history, so thanks for sharing!


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 28th birthdays:
1628
 John Bunyan- English poet/ author' The Pilgrims Progress'
1866
 Henry Bacon -architect of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington,DC
1933
 Hope Lange- actress  'Peyton PLace, Bus Stop, Clear&Present Danger,Death Wish, her best known TV role' Mrs Carolyn Muir' in sitcom' The Ghost&Mrs. Muir '68-'70,she won back to back Best Actress Emmy awards for her role
1943
 Randy Newman- singer/ songwriter/film composer ' Short People, You've Got a Friend in Me' movie scores' The natural, Seabiscuit
1961
 Alfonso Cudron- film director, 'Harry Potter the Prisoner of Azkabon', Gravity'
1984
 Marc-Andre Fleury-  Canadian NHL ice hockey goalie with Pittsburgh Penquins, Las Vegas Golden Knights
Deaths:
1859
 Washington Irving- author' The Legend of Sleepy Hollow' 76
1939
 James Naismith- inventor of basketball, football helmet 78
2010
 Leslie Neilsen- Canadian actor' Forbidden Planet, Spy Hard, Police Squad,Naked Gun 84


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 29th

1972 Atari Releases Pong*
One of the very first arcade games to hit the market, Pong was a 1 or 2-player video game similar to tennis, where the goal is to use a paddle to hit a ball. Around 35000 Pong consoles were sold around the world.

*1951 Silent Coup in Thailand*
The Thai military took over the country's governance and reinstated the 1932 Constitution.
*
1929 First flight over the South Pole*
American explorer Richard Byrd became the first person to fly over the South Pole. The flight took just over 18 hours. 3 years ago, Byrd flew over the North Pole, though there is some debate about whether he actually accomplished the feat.

*1899 FC Barcelona founded*
The popular football (soccer) club was founded by footballer Hans Gamper. Informally known as Barça, the club is thought to be one of the top 5 richest football clubs in the world. The club has won 4 European Cups (1978-79, 1981-82, 1988-89, 1996-97) and is a 5-time Champions League winner (1991-92, 2005-06, 2008-09, 2010-11, 2014-15).

*1777 City of San Jose Founded*
The first city to be settled in California, San Jose was founded as San José de Guadalupe. Before the Spanish settled in the city, the area was inhabited by the Ohlone people. San Jose was the first capital of the state of California, which was established in 1850.


----------



## Tish

*

Births On This Day, November 29th  *

1969 Mariano Rivera
Panamanian baseball player

1964 Don Cheadle
American actor, producer

1932 Jacques Chirac
French politician, 22nd President of France

1898 C. S. Lewis
Irish author, poet

1835 Empress Dowager Cixi
of China
*
Deaths On This Day, November 29 *

2001 George Harrison
English singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1975 Graham Hill
English race car driver

1780 Maria Theresa
Austrian wife of Francis I, Holy Roman Emperor

1682 Prince Rupert of the Rhine

1632 Frederick V, Elector Palatine
Bohemian king


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 29th *

Giving Tuesday- USA

International Day of Solidarity with the Palestinian People- USA

Liberation Day- Albania

Nellie Tayloe Ross's Birthday- USA

Unity Day- Vanuatu


----------



## moviequeen1

1775
Sir James Jay invented invisible ink
1887
U.S. receives rights to Pearl Harbor on Oahu,Hawaii
1945
movie' The Lost Weekend' directed by Billy Wilder is released, story of an unsuccessful author{Ray Milland} who battles his alcohol addiction. Others cast members, Jane Wyman, Howard da Silva, Doris Dowling, Frank Fayden. The movie won 4 Oscars : pic/ director,best actor{Milland}, screenplay
1962
Great Britian&France jointly decide to build Supersonic airplane
2002
'Concert for George' benefit memorial concert in memory of George Harrison,1 yr after his death put together by his widow&son, perfomers inc Eric Clapton, Paul McCartney,Ringo Starr, Tom Petty, members of 'Monty Python, money  raised went to Material World Charitable Foundation
2017
Matt Lauer, co-host on NBC"s 'The Today Show' was fired over allegations of ****** misconduct


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 29th Birthdays:
1832
 Louisa May Alcott- author' Little Women'
1927
 Vin Scully- longtime baseball sportscaster with Brooklyn/LA Dodgers from 1950-2016
1940
 Chuck Mangione- jazz fugal horn/ trumpeter/ songwriter' Hill Where The Lord Hides, Feels So Good'
1982
 Lucas Black- actor best known TV role 'Det Christopher LaSalle' on CBS drama 'NCIS: New Orleans"
Deaths:
1872
 Horace Greely- founder/ editor of NY Tribune, known for famous saying' Go West,Young Man' 61
1924
 Giacomo Puccini- Italian opera composer" La Boheme, Madame Butterfly' 65
1975
 Graham Hill- British Formula 1 race driver 46
1986
 Cary Grant- British actor who did drama/comedy movies' North By North West, Arsenic&Old Lace, An Affair to Remember,Father Goose, To Catch a Thief, Charade 82
1999
 Gene Rayburn- U.S. game show host' Match Game' 82
2001
 George Harrison, member of The Beatles singer/ songwriter'While my Guitar Gently Weeps, Here Comes the Sun' 58{ lung cancer}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, November 30th

1982 Michael Jackson’s Thriller is released worldwide*
Thought to be the best-selling album of all time, the album, which had 9 tracks, won 8 Grammy Awards, including the award for Album of the Year in 1984.

*1947 Civil War in Palestine*
Also known as the Civil War in Mandatory Palestine, the conflict began the day after the United Nations General Assembly voted on a resolution that provided a partition plan for Palestine. The war was wracked by violence which began on November 30 after two buses full of Israeli passengers were attacked by Arab gunmen and snipers shot pedestrians in Tel Aviv. On May 14, Israel declared itself an independent state and on May 15, the Civil War turned into a regional war after a coalition of Arab states that included Egypt, Jordan, and Syria, joined the conflict.

*1940 Stars of I Love Lucy marry*
Lucille Ball and Desi Arnaz of the popular American comedy sitcoms, I Love Lucy and The Lucy and Desi Comedy Show married in real life. They were married for 20 years.

*1939 The Winter War begins*
The 4-month long war between Finland and the Soviet Union began after the USSR invaded Finland and bombed Helsinki. The conflict ended on March 30, 1940, with the two countries signing the Moscow Peace Treaty. In retaliation for its actions, the Soviet Union was expelled from the League of Nations.
*
1872 First international football (soccer) match*
The match between England and Scotland was held at the West of Scotland Cricket Club in Partick, Scotland. The game ended with a 0-0 draw.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, November 30th   *

1990 Magnus Carlsen
Norwegian chess player

1978 Clay Aiken
American singer, actor

1874 Winston Churchill
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom, Nobel Prize laureate

1835 Mark Twain
American author

1813 Charles-Valentin Alkan
French composer

*Deaths On This Day, November 30th *

2018 George H. W. Bush
American politician, 41st President of the United States

2007 Evel Knievel
American motorcycle stuntman

1979 Zeppo Marx
American actor, agent

1935 Fernando Pessoa
Portuguese poet

1900 Oscar Wilde
Irish author, poet, playwright


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, November 30th *

Bonifacio Day- Philippines

Commemoration Day- United Arab Emirates

Day of Remembrance for all Victims of Chemical Warfare- USA

Independence Day- Barbados, Yemen

National Day- Oman


----------



## Pam

30th November

30th November is St Andrew’s Day. He is the patron saint of Scotland, also of golfers and fishermen. Happy St Andrew's Day to our Scottish members. 

1016 Cnut the Great (Canute), King of Denmark, claimed the English throne after the death of Edmund II, often known as Edmund Ironside. The cognomen 'Ironside' was given to Edmund because of his valour in resisting the Danish invasion led by Cnut the Great.

1872 The first football match between England and Scotland took place, at Hamilton Crescent Glasgow. It ended in a 0-0 draw.

1913 Charlie Chaplin made his film debut without the moustache and cane in 'Making a Living'.

1982 A letter bomb exploded inside No. 10, Downing Street, injuring a member of staff. The package was sent by animal rights activists. Margaret Thatcher was at home when the device exploded but she was not hurt in the blast.

1987 At Christie's auctioneers in London, a painting by Edgar Degas, 'The Laundry Maids', was sold for £7.48 million.


----------



## moviequeen1

1782
 Britain signs agreement recognizing U. S. independence
1954
 Ann Hodges in Sylacaga,Alabama is bruised by a fragment of a meteorite that fell from the sky. She was sleeping on her couch when 8.5 lb  softball size black rock  fell thru her ceiling bounced off her radio hit her. She had a  pineapple shape bruise on her thigh
1971
 Emmy &Peabody award winning TV movie' Brian's Song' debut on ABC,the true life friendship of Chicago Bears running backs, Brian Piccolo{ died of terminal cancer age 26} Gayle Sayers. The movie starred James Caan{ Piccolo} Billy Dee Williams{ Sayers} based on Sayers autobiography ,an emotional movie
1979
 Pink Floyd's album' The Wall is released, sells 6 million copies in 2 weeks
2017
 world's longest recorded rainbow,8hrs, 58 min in Tapei's Yangmengsham mountain range


----------



## moviequeen1

Nov 30th Birthdays:
1667
Jonathan Swift- Irish author' Gulliver's Travels'
1872
 John McCrae- Canadian physican/ poet' In Flanders Field'
1918
 Efrem Zimbalist, Jr- actor 2 best known  TV roles' Stu Bailey' in ABC drama' 77 Sunset Strip' '58-'64, Inspector Lewis Erskine' on ABC police drama' The F,B.I. '65-'74
1926
 Richard Crenna- actor' Rambo, Sand Pebbles,2 best known TV roles' Walter Denton' in CBS sitcom' Our Miss Brooks' '52-'56 "Luke McCoy' in ABC sitcom' The Real McCoys '57-'63
1931
 Bill Walsh- NFL Pro Football Hall of Fame Coach with San Francisco 49'ers won 3 Super Bowls
1985
 Kaley Cuoco-actress best known TV role' Penny' on CBS sitcom' The Big Bang Theory'
Deaths:
1900
 Oscar Wilde- Irish playwright/author' The Picture of Dorian Gray,Importance of Being Earnest' 46
1987
 James Baldwin- author' Go Tell It on Mountain',Another Country' 63
1994
 Lionel Standler- actor best known TV role' Max' on ABC drama' Hart To Hart' 86
2013
 Paul Walker- actor 'The Fast&The Furious'  40 {car accident}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 1st

2009 Treaty of Lisbon comes into force*
The Treaty of Lisbon, which amended the two treaties - the Maastricht Treaty and the Treaty of Rome - that form the constitutional basis of the European Union came into force after being signed by 13 countries in 2007.
*
1958 French colony of Ubangi-Shari gains autonomy*
The French colony of Ubangi-Shari, now known as the Central African Republic, gained autonomy from France. 2 years later, the country became independent and adopted its current name.
*
1943 Tehran Conference ends*
The Tehran Conference between the US, the UK, and the Soviet Union ended with the three countries deciding to open up a second front against Germany in France, and the Soviet Union agreeing to declare war against Japan.

*1919 Nancy Astor becomes the first woman to join the British House of Commons*
Nancy Witcher Langhorne also known as Nancy Astor became the first woman to join the British House of Commons.
*
1918 Kingdom of Iceland established*
The Kingdom of Iceland was established with the signing of the Act of Union with Denmark. The act recognized Iceland as a sovereign state under a common monarch with Denmark, and the Kingdom lasted until 1944 when a national referendum created the Republic of Iceland.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 1st   *

1970 Sarah Silverman
American comedian, actress, singer

1949 Pablo Escobar
Colombian drug lord

1945 Bette Midler
American singer-songwriter, producer, actress

1935 Woody Allen
American screenwriter, director, actor

1896 Georgy Zhukov
Russian general

*Deaths On This Day, December 1st *

2012 Mitchell Cole
English footballer

1973 David Ben-Gurion
Israeli politician, 1st Prime Minister of Israel

1947 Aleister Crowley
English magician, author

1825 Alexander I of Russia
1135 Henry I of England


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 1st *

Day of Abolition of the Army- Costa Rica

Day of the First President of the Republic of Kazakhstan- Kazakhstan

Freedom and Democracy Day- Chad

Independence Day- Iceland

National Day- Romania


----------



## Pam

1st December

1135 England's King Henry I died. He had fallen ill seven days earlier after eating too many lampreys (jawless fish resembling eels). He was 66, and had ruled for 35 years.

1581 Edmund Campion (later St. Edmund) and three other Jesuits were martyred. He was tried on a charge of treason for promoting Catholicism and was hanged in London.

1642 The 1st English Civil War : A victory for Parliamentarian Forces when Colonel Sir William Waller stormed Farnham Castle in Surrey. It became his base for the remainder of the war.

1887 Beeton’s Christmas Annual went on sale, with 'A Study in Scarlet' by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, which first introduced the detective, Sherlock Holmes.

1942 The Beveridge Report, written by Sir William Beveridge, proposed a welfare state for Britain, offering care to all from the cradle to the grave. It revolved around a compulsory National Insurance scheme to provide all adults with free medical treatment, unemployment benefit and old age pensions.

2014 Christopher Law, the former owner of Britain’s last surviving temperance bar (Fitzpatrick’s, in Rawtenstall, Lancashire) was prosecuted for drink-driving.


----------



## moviequeen1

1887
 'Sherlock Holmes' 1st appears in print  in'Study in Scarlet' by Arthur Conan Doyle
1917
 Boy's Town an orphange for boys is founded by Catholic priest, Father Edward Flanagan in Omaha, Nebraska
1924
 1st NHL hockey game played in U.S  between 2 expansion teams, Boston Bruins vs. Montreal Maroons ,Bruins won 2-1
1929
 game' Bingo' was invented by U. S toy salesman, Edwin Lord
1955
 civil rights activist, Rosa Parks famously arrested for refusing to give up her bus seat to a white man in Montgomery, Alabama. She was chapter secretary of NAACP, the organization worked with local leaders to have a 1 day boycott of passenger buses on Dec 5th, the day she appeared in court. In 1996. She was awarded U.S. Medal of Freedom award in 1996
1988
 Benazir Bhutto becomes Pakistan's 1st female  Prime Minister '88-'90,'93-'96
2019
 newly developed apple'Cosmic Crisp', a cross between enterprise&honey crisp varieties which can last a yr was sold in Washington State


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 1st Birthdays:
1761
 Madame Tussand-  French founder of wax museum
1929
 David Doyle- actor best known TV role 'Bosley',Charlie's assistant in ABC police drama' Charlie's Angels' '76-'81
1934
 Billy Paul- singer' Me&Mrs Jones'
1945
Bette Midler-singer/ actress 'From a Distance, Wind Beneath My Wings, The Rose, movies: 'Beaches, The 1st Wives Club, Hocus Pocus, Down&Out in Beverly Hills, Reckless People
1961
 Jeremy Northam- English actor' Gosford Park, Emma, The Crown
Deaths:
1842
 Philip Spencer- U.S. sailor, 1st naval officer condemend for mutiny, hung aboard USS Somers 19
1987
 Punch Imlach- Canadian Hockey Hall of Fame Coach with Toronto Maple Leafs, Buffalo Sabres 69{heart attack}
2018
 Ken Berry- actor best known TV roles' Capt Parmeter in ABC sitcom' F Troop', 'Sam Jones' in CBS sitcom' Mayberry RFD', 'Vin Harper' in NBC sitcom ' Mamma's Family' 85


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 2nd

2001 Enron Files for Bankruptcy*
The Houston, Texas-based energy company filed for Chapter Eleven bankruptcy after reports of widespread accounting fraud became public. At that time, the company became the largest company in the history of the United States to declare bankruptcy.

*1988 Benazir Bhutto is sworn in as Prime Minister*
Benazir Bhutto takes office as Pakistan's Prime Minister, becoming the first woman PM of Pakistan.

*1982 First artificial heart transplant*
Barney Clark became the first person to receive a permanent artificial heart. The surgery occurred at the University of Utah Medical Center. Clark lived for 112 days after the transplant.
*
1939 LaGuardia Airport in New York City opens its doors*
The airport was named after New York Mayor Fiorello La Guardia. American Airlines was the first carrier to regularly provide passenger service.
*
1804 Napoleon is crowned Emperor of France*
Napoleon Bonaparte had risen through the ranks of the French army during the French revolution and became one of the most influential political figures of his era. His self-coronation as Napoleon I took place in Notre Dame in Paris, France.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 2nd   *

1981 Britney Spears
American singer-songwriter, dancer, actress

1978 Nelly Furtado
Canadian singer-songwriter, producer

1923 Maria Callas
Greek soprano

1825 Pedro II of Brazil

1760 John Breckinridge
American politician, 5th United States Attorney General

*Deaths On This Day, December 2nd *

1993 Pablo Escobar
Colombian drug lord

1990 Aaron Copland
American composer

1985 Philip Larkin
English poet

1859 John Brown
American activist

1814 Marquis de Sade
French author, politician


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 2nd *

Farmer's Day- Ghana

Gospel Day- Marshall Islands

International Day for the Abolition of Slavery- USA

National Day- United Arab Emirates, Laos

Public Sector Holiday- Romania


----------



## moviequeen1

1816
 The 1st U.S. Savings Bank opens in Philadelphia, Philadelphia Savings Fund Society
1927
 The 1st Model T Ford sold fro $385
1950
 'I Robot' collection of science- fiction stories by biochemistry prof/ author, Isaac Asimov is published
1970
 Environmental Protection Agency{EPA} begins in U. S.under director, William Ruckelshaus
2001
 Enron Corp, a energy-trading company in Houston,Texas files Chapter 11 bankruptcy in NYS Federal Court
It was one of the biggest  corporate scandals at the time. It was # 7 on Fortune Magazine's list of top 500 U.S. companies. In 2000, the stock began to plummet,employees were encouraged to buy more stock thinking the company would rebound, it didn't What caused the demise, company had inflated its earning while hiding debts,5,600 employees lost their jobs&pensions


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 2nd Birthdays:
1924
 Jonathan Frid- Canadian actor,- best known TV role, vampire' Barnabas Collins' in ABC Gothic soap opera'Dark Shadows' '66-'71
1946
 Gianni Versace- Italian fashion designer
1963
 Ann Patchett- author' Bel Canto, State of Wonder, The Dutch House, These Precious Days
1983
 Aaron Rodgers- NFL QB with Green Bay Packers
Deaths:
1973
 Watson Washburn- tennis player, founder of International Tennis Hall of Fame 79
1982
 Marty Feldman- British comedian, best know movie role' Igor' in Mel Brooks movie' Young Frankenstein' 49{heart attack}
1990
 Aaron Copland- composer' Billy the kid, Fanfare for the Common Man' 90
2014
 Jean Beliveau- Canadian Hockey Hall of Fame center with Montreal Canadiens 83


----------



## Pam

2nd December

1697 The rebuilt St Paul’s Cathedral, the work of Sir Christopher Wren, was opened. The previous cathedral had been destroyed in the Great Fire of London in 1666.

1816 The Spa Fields Riots. A large crowd, who had gathered to demand political reform, decided to march on London. One of a number of popular incidents provoked by hunger and revolutionary feeling in the wake of the French wars.

1943 The first Bevin Boys, aged between 18 and 25 were directed into the mining industry. Many miners had been called up to the armed forces, resulting in a grave shortage of coal.

1966 The Mini skirt, the symbol of the Swinging Sixties, was banned from the Houses of Parliament at Westminster.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 3rd

1984 Bhopal Gas Disaster*
A gas leak from a Union Carbide India Limited pesticide plant in the city of Bhopal, India killed over 2000 people and affected thousands of others. It is said to be the world's worst industrial disaster.

*1970 Ayatollah Khomeini takes office*
The Iranian religious leader was a leader of the 1979 Iranian Revolution.

*1927 First Laurel & Hardy movie released*
Putting Pants on Philip, a short silent film starring the comedy duo marked the beginning of a long partnership.
*
1910 First public demonstration of neon lights*
Seen in most urban settings and cities today, the neon light was invented by French inventor and engineer, Georges Claude. They were first displayed at the Paris Motor Show.

*1818 Illinois joins the Union*
The midwestern state became the 21st state to be part of the United State. 3 U.S. presidents call it their home state.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 3rd   *

1985 Amanda Seyfried
American actress, singer

1981 David Villa
Spanish footballer

1895 Anna Freud
Austrian/English psychoanalyst

1857 Joseph Conrad
Polish/English author

1826 George B. McClellan
American general, politician, 24th Governor of New Jersey

*Deaths On This Day, December 3rd  *

1939 Princess Louise, Duchess of Argyll

1928 Ezra Meeker
American businessman

1910 Mary Baker Eddy
American writer, founder of Christian Science

1894 Robert Louis Stevenson
Scottish author, poet

311 Diocletian
Roman Emperor


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 3rd *

Day of Navarre- Spain

International Day of Disabled Persons- Nepal

International Day of Persons with Disabilities- USA


----------



## moviequeen1

1586
 Sir Thomas Heriot introduces potatoes to England from Columbia
1833
 1st U. S. co ed college, Oberlin College in Ohio opens
1931
 Alka Selzer goes on sale which is an effervesant antacid to relieve stomach aches, heartburn, sold in fold packets of two
1947
 original production of Tennessee Williams play,' A Streetcar Named Desire' opens on Broadway starring Jessica Tandy"Blanche', Marlon Brando' Stanley ', Kim Hunter' Stella' Tandy won Best Actress Tony
1984
 single' Do They Know Its Christmas'  co written by Bob Geldof/ Midge Ure sung by British rock stars aka' Band Aid' which  raised money for African relief. It was the counter part of USA Africa's 'We Are The World'
2019
 70th anniv of NATO had meeting with world leaders in London. Queen Eliz II held reception  at Buckingham Palace


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 3rd Birthdays:
1857
 Joseph Conrad- author' Lord Jim, Heart of Darkness'
1927
 Andy Williams- singer' Days of Wine&Roses' Where Do I Begin'{love theme from movie Romeo&Juliet} Moon River
1948
 Ozzy Osborne -singer/songwriter with British heavy metal band' Black Sabbath'
1960
 Julieanne Moore- actress 'The Kids Are Alright, Still Alice, The Hours, won best actress Oscar for' Alice', she plays  50 yr old college prof in early stages of Alzheimers
Deaths:
1815
 John Carroll- 1st U.S. Roman Catholic bishop who founded Georgetown Univ in Washington,DC 80
1910
 Mary Eddy Baker- founder of religious movement' Christian Science' 89
1999
 Madeline Kahn- comic actress 'What's Up Doc, Paper Moon, 2 Mel Brooks movies' Young Frankenstein, Blazing Saddles' 57{ ovarian cancer}
2015
 Scott Weiland- singer/ songwriter with band, Stone Temple Pilots 48{drug overdose}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 4th

1991 Pan Am ceases operations*
Pan American World Airways, the largest airline in the United States began operations in October 1927.
*
1982 China adopts its current constitution*
The Constitution of the People's Republic of China replaced the Constitutions of 1954, 1975, and 1978.

*1980 Led Zeppelin disbands*
The British rock band announced that it was disbanding 12 years after coming onto the music scene after the death of drummer John Bonham.
*
1978 Dianne Feinstein became the first female mayor of San Francisco*
A United States Senator from California, Feinstein became the 38th mayor of San Francisco after the murder of George Moscone.
*
1791 First Sunday paper published*
The Observer, a British newspaper became the first newspaper in the world to be published and read on a Sunday.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 4th   *

1969 Jay-Z
American rapper, producer, and actor, co-founded Roc-A-Fella Records

1964 Marisa Tomei
American actress

1949 Jeff Bridges
American actor, singer, producer

1923 Charles Keating
American lawyer, businessman

1892 Francisco Franco
Spanish general, politician, Caudillo of Spain

*Deaths On This Day, December 4th *

1993 Frank Zappa
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1976 Benjamin Britten
English composer, conductor, pianist

1975 Hannah Arendt
German/American theorist, philosopher

1893 John Tyndall
British physicist

1123 Omar Khayyám
Persian mathematician, astronomer, poet


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 4th *

Anniversary of the Coronation of King Tupou I- Tonga

International Day of Banks- USA

Second Advent Sunday- Germany, Norway, Sweden


----------



## moviequeen1

1791
 Britain's 'The Observer' ,the world's oldest newspaper was 1st published
1909
 The oldest NHL hockey franchise was established, by J.Ambrose O'Brien &Jack Laviolette, known as 'Club de Hockey Canadien later renamed  'Montreal Canadiens'
1956
  a impromptu jazz recording session at Sun Records in Memphis, Tenn took place with Elvis Presley, Johnny Cash, Jerry Lee Lewis &Carl Perkins It was dubbed' Million Dollar Quartet'
1991
 Muslim Shiites release U.S hostage, Terry Anderson after being held for 6 1/2 yrs
2018
 French couture house, Chanel ends its use of fir& exotic skins following bans by other companies


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 4th Birthdays:
1896
 Larry Stock- composer 'Blueberry Hill, You're Nobody Till Somebody Loves You'
1912
 Pappy Boyington- Marine Corps fighter ace/pilot during WWII
1937
 Max Baer,Jr -actor best known TV role' Jethro' in CBS sitcom 'Beverly Hillibillies'
1949
 Jeff Bridges- actor Tron, Last Picture Show, The Fabulous Baker Boys, The Big Lebowski. The Giver, Crazy Heart-won Best Actor Oscar
1967
 Jay- Z -rapper/ record producer
Deaths:
1967
 Bert Lahr- comedic actor best known movie role' The Cowardly Lion' in Wizard of Oz' 72
1976
 Benjamin Britten- British composer of operas' Peter Grim, War Requiem' 63
1993
 Frank Zappa- singer/ songwriter with group 'Mothers of Invention' 52{ prostate cancer}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 5th

2005 UK's Civil Partnership Act of 2004 comes into force*
UK's Civil Partnership Act of 2004 came into force almost a year after it was passed.

*1977 Egypt breaks all relations with Arab countries*
President Anwar al-Sadat broke all relations with Syria, Libya, Algeria, and South Yemen in response to these countries and the Palestinian Liberation Organization signing the Declaration of Tripoli. The declaration followed Sadat's visit to Israel.

*1936 Establishment of the Kirghiz Soviet Socialist Republic*
The Kirghiz Soviet Socialist Republic was established as a republic of the Soviet Union.
*
1933 End of prohibition in the U.S.*
A national ban on alcohol in the U.S. first instituted in 1920 by the 18th amendment, ended on this day after the ratification of the 21st amendment.
*
1766 Christie's held their first sale*
Art auction house Christie's founder James Christie made his first art sale.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 5th   *

1975 Ronnie O'Sullivan
English snooker player

1927 Bhumibol Adulyadej
Thai king

1907 Lin Biao
Chinese military officer, politician, and Vice Premier of the People's Republic of China

1901 Walt Disney
American animator, director, screenwriter, and producer, co-founded The Company

1901 Werner Heisenberg
German physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

*Deaths On This Day, December 5th *

2012 Dave Brubeck
American pianist, composer

2007 Karlheinz Stockhausen
German composer

1950 Sri Aurobindo
Indian philosopher

1891 Pedro II of Brazil

1791 Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Austrian composer


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 5th *

Day of Abolition of the Army- Costa Rica

Day off for the Anniversary of the Coronation of King Tupou I- Tonga

Holiday for Foundation of Quito- Ecuador

International Volunteer Day for Economic and Social Development- USA

King Bhumibol's Birthday/Father's Day- Thailand


----------



## moviequeen1

1766
 Christie's the world's largest auction house held its 1st sale in the permanent salesroom in Pall Mall in London
1848
 U.S. Pres James Polk triggers the 'Gold Rush of 1849' when he confirms gold was found in Calif
1945
 5  U.S. Navy torpedo bombers with 14 men comprising of Flight 19 took off from Ft Lauderdale  Naval Station in Fla on a routine 3 hr training session. They never returned bodies never found, several radar stations on land figured the plane was somewhere north of the Bahamas,east of Fla known as the "Bermuda Triangle'
1955
 American Federation of Labor merges with Congress of Industrial Organizations to become AFL-CIO  with George meany as President
2006
 The Givenchy black dress Audrey Hepburn wore in the movie' Breakfast At Tiffany's was auctioned for charity with a record $923,187 at Christie's in London


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 5th Birthdays:
1901
 Walt Disney- U. S. animator/ co founder of Walt Disney Company
1932
 Little Richard- singer/ song writer/rock n roll pioneer' Tutti Fruiti'
1947
 Jim Messina- singer/ songwriter/ guiatrist with ' Buffalo Springfield, Poco/ Kenny Loggins 'Loggins/ Messina' Your Mama Don't Dance' Pooh Corner
1965
 John Rzeznik- singer/ songwriter/ guitarist  with' Goo Goo Dolls'
Deaths
1791
 Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart- musical prodigy/ composer 'The Marriage of Figaro' 35
1870
 Alexandre Dumas- French author' The 3 Musketeers, The Count of Monte Cristo' 68
2002
 Roone Arledge- U. S. sports broadcasting pioneer, Pres of ABC Sports{MON Night Football}/ABC News 71
2013
 Nelson Mandela- South African anti-apartheid activist 95


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 6th

1977 South Africa grants independence to Bophuthatswana*
The Republic of Bophuthatswana was never internationally recognized. In 1994, after a series of coups, it reintegrated with South Africa.

*1967 World's first pediatric heart transplant*
3 days after the first heart transplant in the world occurred in South Africa, Adrian Kantrowitz and his team of surgeons performed United States' first heart transplant and the world's first pediatric heart transplant at the Maimonides Medical Center in Brooklyn.
*
1922 Establishment of the Irish Free State*
The Anglo-Irish Treaty signed between the British and Irish representatives in 1921 paved the way for the establishment of the Dominion of the British Empire. The state lasted until December 1937.

*1917 Finnish Declaration of Independence*
The declaration ended 109 years of Finland being a Grand Duchy in the Russian Empire. The Northern European country came under the control of the Russian Empire in 1809. After the October Revolution in Russia, which created the Soviet Union, the Finnish Parliament declared independence on this day.

*1865 Adoption of the Thirteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution*
The amendment abolished slavery and involuntary servitude, except as a punishment for crime.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, December 6th   *

1982 Alberto Contador
Spanish cyclist

1967 Judd Apatow
American director, producer, screenwriter

1941 Richard Speck
American murderer

1920 Dave Brubeck
American pianist, composer

1875 Evelyn Underhill
English poet
*
Deaths On This Day, December 6th *

1990 Tunku Abdul Rahman
Malaysian politician, 1st Prime Minister of Malaysia

1988 Roy Orbison
American singer-songwriter

1956 B. R. Ambedkar
Indian jurist, politician

1889 Jefferson Davis
American colonel, politician, and President of the Confederate States of America

1882 Alfred Escher
Swiss businessman, politician


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 6th *

Army Day- Ukraine

Constitution Day Holiday- Spain

Foundation of Quito- Ecuador, Ecuador

Independence Day- Finland

Saint Nicholas Day- Germany, Hungary


----------



## moviequeen1

1877
 Washington Post newspaper 1st published
1897
 London becomes the world's 1st city to have licensed taxi cabs
1956
 Nelson Mandela a long with 156 others were arrested for poltical activies in South Africa
1964
 animated TV show' Rudolph The Red Nose Reindeer' makes its TV debut on NBC. actor, Burl Ives is narrator, acted as 'Sam The Snowman', face of puppet was structured to loosely resemble him. It was stop-action animation,script was inspired by classic song written by Johnny Marks.Its the longest running holiday TV special in history, has been shown every yr since its debut
2018
 the oldest known plague sample found in 4,900yr old remains of a 20 yr old woman in Gokhem, Sweden was published in "Cell' magazine


----------



## Lewkat

moviequeen1 said:


> Lewkat,  my name is moviequeen, not Tish, sorry I forgot Hoagy's other well known standard, Stardust


Sorry, moviequeen.  I misread the original title of this thread.  Not intentional.  Stardust was my dad's favorite song and I just had to mention it.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 6th Birthdays:
1896
 Ira Gershwin- U.S. lyricist 'Embraceable You,They Can't Take That Away From Me', I Got Rhytm'
1900
 Agnes Moorehead- actress best known TV role' Endora' on ABC sitcom' Bewitched'
1917
 Irv Robbins- Canadian co- founder of Baskin-Robbins ice cream parlor chain
1949
 Linda Creed- singer/ songwriter'The Greatest Love of All, You make Me Feel Brand New'
1956
 Peter Buck- rock gutiarist with band' R.E.M
Deaths:
1951
 Harold Ross- U.S. magazine editor/ co founder of "The New Yorker' magazine 59
1988
 Roy Orbison- singer/ songwriter' Pretty Woman, Only the Lonely' 52{heart attack}
1993
 Don Ameche- actor 'Hollywood Cavalcade,Moon Over Miami,Trading Places, Cocoon-won best supp actor Oscar 85
2000
 Werner Klemperer- actor, best known TV role' Col Klink' in CBS sitcom' Hogan's Heroes' 80


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 7th

2004 Hamid Karzai takes office*
The Afghan politician took office as the President of the Islamic Republic in Afghanistan's first direct democratic elections in history.

*1982 December Murders in Suriname*
Fifteen prominent Surinamese men were kidnapped and subsequently murdered over 3 days by the military government. The men were known to have criticized the military dictatorship.

*1941 Attack on Pearl Harbor*
The Imperial Japanese Navy attacked the U.S. naval base at Pearl Harbor, Hawaii. The attack was the impetus for the U.S.'s entry into World War II.

*1787 First state to ratify the U.S. Constitution*
Delaware became the first state to ratify the United States Constitution. Because of this, it is sometimes called the First State.

*1732 Royal Opera House opens its doors*
The popular performing arts venue in Covent Garden, London houses the Royal Opera and the Royal Ballet.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 7th   *

1984 Robert Kubica
Polish race car driver

1980 John Terry
English footballer

1956 Larry Bird
American basketball player

1949 Tom Waits
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, actor

1928 Noam Chomsky
American linguist, philosopher

*Deaths On This Day, December 7th *

1993 Félix Houphouët-Boigny
Ivorian politician, 1st President of Côte d'Ivoire

1985 Robert Graves
English author

1917 Ludwig Minkus
Austrian violinist, composer

1817 William Bligh
English Admiral, statesman, 4th Governor of New South Wales

983 Otto II, Holy Roman Emperor


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 7th  *

Day of Remembrance- Timor-Leste

Delaware Day- USA

Eve of the Feast of the Immaculate Conception- Colombia

International Civil Aviation Day- USA

Pearl Harbor Remembrance Day- USA, USA


----------



## moviequeen1

1909
 inventor/ chemist, Leo Baekland patents 1st thermo-selling plastic, Bakelite which started plastic industry
1941
 In a  early morning sneak attack, Japanese Navy with 353 planes bomb U.S. Navy base in Hawaii killing over 2,400 people,18 U.S. ships were destroyed
1967
 singer/ songwriter, Otis Redding records his hit single' Sittin On The Dock of the Bay.' He co wrote it with guitarist, Steve Cropper
1995
 rock band, the Grateful Dead disband after the death of lead singer, Jerry Garcia
2015
 Beijing, China issues its 1st  ever 'Red Alert' for pollution


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 7th Birthdays:
1873
 Willa Cather- novelist'My Antonia'
1923
 Ted Knight- actor best known TV role' Ted Baxter' on CBS classic sitcom' Mary Tyler Moore Show'
1932
 Ellen Burstyn- actress, Last Picture Show' Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore'{won Best Actress Oscar}, The Exorcist
1947
 Johnny Bench- MLB Baseball Hall of Fame Catcher w Cincinatti Reds
1956
 Larry Bird- NBA Basketball Hall of Fame forward with Boston Celtics, won 3 NBA Championships
Deaths:
 1817
 William Bligh- British naval officer on 'HMS Bounty' 63
1975
 Thornton Wilder- playwright' Our Town,Skin of our Teeth' 78
2011
 Harry Morgan- actor best known TV role' Col Sherman Potter' on CBS sitcom 'M*A*S*H 96
2016
 Greg Lake- British rock vocalist with Emerson,Lake&Palmer 69{cancer}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 8th

1991 Belavezha Accords signed*
The Belavezha Accords, which disbanded the USSR and replaced it with the Commonwealth of Independent States were signed

*1991 Romanian Constitution comes into force*
Passed through a referendum, the Constitution marked a return to democracy for Romania after 42 years of Communist rule.

*1991 Creation of Commonwealth of Independent States*
The international organization was formed by Belarus, Ukraine, and the Russian Federation as a political forum for members of the former Soviet Union.
*
1987 First Intifada begins*
The Palestinian uprising against the Israeli occupation of the Palestinian Territories began after an Israeli army truck attacked a car and killed 4 Palestinians. The Intifada ended in 1991 after the Madrid Conference.

*1941 U.S. enters WWII*
One day after the Japanese Imperial Navy launched an attack on Pearl Harbor, the United States declared war on Japan and entered World War II.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 8th   *

1982 Nicki Minaj
Trinidadian/American rapper, actress

1961 Ann Coulter
American lawyer, author

1953 Norman Finkelstein
American academic, author, activist

1943 Jim Morrison
American singer-songwriter, poet

1542 Mary, Queen of Scots

*Deaths On This Day, December 8th *

2004 Dimebag Darrell
American guitarist, songwriter

1980 John Lennon
English singer-songwriter, musician, producer

1978 Golda Meir
Israeli educator, politician, 4th Prime Minister of Israel

1903 Herbert Spencer
English biologist, anthropologist, sociologist, philosopher

1864 George Boole


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, December 8th *

Battle Day- Falkland Islands

Constitution Day- Northern Mariana Islands, Romania, Uzbekistan

Day of Our Lady of Immaculate Conception- Timor-Leste

Feast of the Immaculate Conception- Andorra, Argentina, Australia, Canada, Colombia, and 18 other places

Immaculate Conception- Austria, Switzerland, Spain, Seychelles


----------



## moviequeen1

1941
 U.S & Britian declare war on Japan, as U.S. enters WWII
1976
  The Eagles' 5th album' Hotel California' is released,ranked as the greatest album ever, sold over 30 million copies, with three #1 singles,'Hotel California, New Kid in Town, Life in the Fast Lane'
1993
 Pres. Bill Clinton signs into law NAFTA{ North American Free Trade Agreement},trade pact between U.S. Canada, Mexico. Its purpose to eliminate all tariffs/trade restrictions with the 3 countries.It took effect Jan 1, 1994,creating the world's largest free trade zone
2010
 Elon Musk's Space Dragon is the 1st privately held company to successfully launch,orbit& recover a spacecraft


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 8th Birthdays:
1765
 Eli Whitney- U.S. inventor of cotton gin
1894
 James Thurber- humorist
1925
 Sammy Davis, Jr- singer/ actor/ dancer had #1 hit single' The Candy Man'
1930
 Maxmillian Schnell- actor' Odessa File, Julia, Deep Impact
1937
 James McArthur- actor, best known TV role' Danny Williams' in original CBS drama' Hawaii 5-0
1951
 Bill Bryson- author' A Walk in The Woods', Notes From a Small Island
Deaths:
1978
 Golda Meir- 4th Prime minister of Israel from '69-'74 80
1980
 John Lennon- British pop singer/ songwriter with The Beatles, shot&murdered outside his NYC apt building 40
2016
 John Glenn- 1st U.S. astronaut to orbit the earth/later became  U.S. Senator from Ohio 95
2019
 Caroll Spinney- puppeteer on PBS children's show 'Sesame St' '69-'18,he was' Big Bird',Oscar the Grouch' 85


----------



## Tish

*On this day in History, December 9th

1979 Smallpox was declared eradicated*
The World Health Organization officially certified that after a number of concentrated vaccination campaigns around the world smallpox had been eradicated. Only two infectious diseases have been completely eradicated in history; the other is Rinderpest, which is an infectious disease of cattle that was eradicated in 2011.

*1965 Charlie Brown Christmas makes airs for the first time on television*
The popular animated musical special about Christmas was based on Charles M. Schulz's comic strip called Peanuts. The special was critically acclaimed as a telling commentary on the loss of the spirit of Christmas among Americans. It is now screened every year at Christmas time around the world.

*1961 Tanganyika gains independence*
The Republic of Tanganyika was administered by the British from 1916 until 1961. Part of German East Africa, the territory was officially handed over to the British by League of Nations mandate in 1922. The Republic was short-lived. In April 1964, it joined the People's Republic of Zanzibar and Pemba to form the United Republic of Tanganyika and Zanzibar, which became the United Republic of Tanzania in 1965.
*
1960 First episode of Coronation Street airs*
The longest-running TV soap opera, this British production follows the life of people living on Coronation Street, a fictional street in a fictional suburb of Manchester.
*
1893 Auguste Vaillant bombs the French Chamber of Deputies*
Auguste Vaillant, a French anarchist, bombed the French Chamber of Deputies. No one was hurt in the attack, but Vaillant was sentenced and executed for his actions.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 9th *

1968 Kurt Angle
American wrestler, actor

1953 John Malkovich
American actor

1934 Judi Dench
English actress

1895 Dolores Ibárruri
Spanish politician

1608 John Milton
English poet

*Deaths On This Day, December 9th *

2012 Patrick Moore
English astronomer, television host

1998 Archie Moore
American boxer

1979 Fulton J. Sheen
American archbishop

1941 Dmitry Merezhkovsky
Russian author, poet, philosopher

1437 Sigismund, Holy Roman Emperor


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 5th *

Battle of Ayacucho- Peru

Bridge Public Holiday- Argentina

Day of Saint Leocadia- Spain

Genocide Condemnation and Prevention Day- Armenia

Independence Day- Tanzania


----------



## Pam

9th November

1783 The first executions took place at Newgate Prison. Prior to this, public executions were carried out at Tyburn gallows, which involved carting the prisoners from Newgate Prison through the crowded streets.

1868...the first traffic lights came into operation outside the Houses of Parliament in London, to control traffic. They were operated by a police constable and consisted of semaphore arms on a pillar, with red and green gas lamps for use at night. Unfortunately they did not last long; on 2nd January 1869 they exploded, killing the policeman operator.

1854 Lord Tennyson's poem, Charge of the Light Brigade was published. The Charge of the Light Brigade had been led by Lord Cardigan against Russian forces during the Battle of Balaclava on 25th October 1854 in the Crimean War. The poem emphasized the valour of the cavalry in carrying out their orders, even though they knew that blunders had been made by those in command. Quote from the poem - 'Theirs not to make reply, Theirs not to reason why, Theirs but to do and die: Into the valley of Death Rode the six hundred.'

2014 A notebook which showed the early work of Welsh poet Dylan Thomas, was bought by Swansea University for £104,500. He had a long affinity with Laugharne, (Carmarthenshire) spending the last four years of his life in the Boathouse. 

2014 A classic Winnie the Pooh illustration by EH Shepard, first published in 1928, sold at Sotherby's for £314,500.


----------



## moviequeen1

1952
 The Great Smog of London, after  the city's worst smog which lasted 4 days, winds lifted it away. Its estimated 8,000 people died from it
1965
The debut of "A Charlie Brown Christmas',the 1st Peanut' animated special  is shown on CBS
1968
 an event known as'Mother of All Demos', computer scientist, Douglas Englebart demostrates to a live audience in San Francisco a computer system showing a mouse, word processing,windows,video conferencing and other modern computer concepts
2005
 movie' Brokeback Mountain' directed by Ang Lee is released based on short story by Annie Proulx. The film is set in 1963, where 2  young cowboys meet in Wyoming fall in love. They marry other people& raise families but  continue their relationship through the years. It stars Heath Ledger, Jake Gyllenhaal, Michelle Williams, Anne Hathaway,Randy Quaid The movie won  3 Oscars director/ adapted screenplay, original score


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 9th Birthdays:
1608
John Milton- English poet'Paradise Lost'
1886
 Clarence Birdseye- U. S. inventor/ founder of modern day frozen food industry
1902
 Margaret Hamilton -actress best known film role' Wicked Witch' in movie' Wizard of Oz'
1928
 Dick Van Patten- actor best known TV role' Tom Bradford' in ABC drama' '8 is Enough'
1934
 Judi Dench- British actress- Shakespeare in Love- {won best supp actress Oscar},Henry V, The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel,Skyfall,Philomena
1980
 Simon Helberg- actor best known TV role' Howard' in CBS sitcom 'The Big Bang Theory'
Deaths:
1992
 Vincent Gardenia- actor 'Bang the Drum Slowly' Moonsturck, Little Shop of Horrors' 71
1996
 Mary Leakey-British archaeologist/anthropologist 83
2013
 Eleanor Parker- actress Caged, Detective Story, The Sound of Music 91


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 10th

2007 Argentina swears in first female elected President*
Cristina Fernandez de Kirchner became the first elected female President of Argentina.

*2001 Release of the first film in the Lord of the Rings trilogy*
The award-winning movie called The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring was directed by Peter Jackson and was based on J. R. R. Tolkien's The Lord of the Rings.

*1948 U.N. General Assembly adopts Universal Declaration of Human Rights*
The document proclaimed, for the first time, fundamental human rights were to be universally protected.

*1901 First Nobel prize awarded*
Five years after the death of Swedish chemist and inventor, Alfred Nobel, the first Nobel Prizes were awarded.

*1817 Mississippi becomes 20th state*
Mississippi becomes the 20th state in the United States.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 10th   *

1956 Rod Blagojevich
American politician, 40th Governor of Illinois

1908 Olivier Messiaen
French composer, ornithologist

1878 C. Rajagopalachari
Indian lawyer, politician, 1st Governor General of India

1830 Emily Dickinson
American poet

1815 Ada Lovelace
English mathematician

*Deaths On This Day, December 10th *

2006 Augusto Pinochet
Chilean general, politician, 30th President of Chile

1999 Franjo Tuđman
Croatian general, politician, 1st President of Croatia

1967 Otis Redding
American singer-songwriter, producer

1951 Algernon Blackwood
English author

1896 Alfred Nobel
Swedish chemist, and engineer, invented dynamite, founded the Nobel Prize


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 10th   *

Anniversary of Victory over ISIS- Iraq

Constitution Day- Thailand

Day of the Namibian Women and International Human Rights Day- Namibia

Human Rights Day- Equatorial Guinea, Mongolia, USA

International Human Rights Day- Moldova, Turks and Caicos Islands


----------



## moviequeen1

1799
metric system is 1st adopted in France
1901
 The 1st Noble Peace Prizes were awarded to Red Cross founder. Jean Henri Dunant,peace activist Frederic Passy
1936
 King Edward VIII gives up British throne to marry twice divorced, Wallis Simpson, they remained married until his death in 1972
1971
 film director, George Lucas founded Lucasfilm,LTD in San Francisco,Calif as a TV/film production company
1985
 movie' Out of Africa' based on book by Isak Dinesen,directed by Sydney Pollock is released. The story of Karen Bixen{Meryl Streep} who marries for convience moves from Denmark to Nairobi,falls in love with British adventurer{Robert Redford} others in cast, Klaus Maria Brandauer, Michael Kitchen movie won 5 Oscars incl pic/director/  music score by John Barry
1995
 worst snowstorm in Buffalo,NY history, we received 38 inches of snow in 24 hrs.It started on 12/9 at 7pm, broke the previous record of 25 inches in 1982
2012
Google starts selling $99 laptops


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 10th Birthdays:
1830
 Emily Dickinson -poet
1879
 James Norris- Canadian Hockey Hall of Fame owner of Detroit Redwings
1914
 Dorothy Lamour- actress- My Favorite Brunetter, did 'Road ' pictures with Bing Crosby&Bob Hope
1928
 Dan Blocker- actor best known TV role' Hoss' on NBC western 'Bonaza'
1952
 Susan Dey- actress best known TV roles' Laurie Partridge' on ABC sitcom' The Partridge Family, 'Grace Van Owen on NBC legal drama' LA Law'
1960
 Kenneth Brangh- Irish actor/ director' Henry V, Dead Again, Much Ado About Nothing, update film versions' Murder on the Orient Express, Death on the Nile
Deaths:
1968
 Thomas Merton- French/ American Catholic writer/ Trappist monk 53
2005
 Richard Pryor- comedian/ actor 'Silver Streak, Stir Crazy,co -wrote with Mel Brooks& 2 others screenplay for movie' Blazing Saddles' 65{heart attack}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 11th

2008 Bernard Madoff arrested*
Popularly known as Bernie Madoff, the founder, and chairman of Bernard L. Madoff Investment Securities LLC was arrested and subsequently convicted of fraud. The Ponzi scheme he was involved in was the biggest fraud in the history of the United States.

*1997 Kyoto Protocol adopted*
The Protocol is a part of the United Nations Framework Convention on Climate Change, an international treaty that calls for the restriction of greenhouse gasses by the signatories. The United States signed the treaty but did not ratify it.
*
1946 UNICEF established*
The United Nations International Children's Emergency Fund, a U.N. affiliate organization that works for the welfare of children around the world, was founded on this day.
*
1941 U.S. declares war on Germany and Italy*
The U.S. responded to Italy and Germany's declaration of war, by declaring war on the two countries.

*1936 King Edward VIII abdicates from the British throne*
King Edward VIII abdicated from the British throne to marry American Wallis Warfield Simpson.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 11   *

1973 Mos Def
American rapper, actor

1969 Viswanathan Anand
Indian chess player

1967 Mo'Nique
American comedian, actress

1943 John Kerry
American politician, 68th United States Secretary of State

1725 George Mason
American politician

*Deaths On This Day, December 11 *

2012 Ravi Shankar
Indian/American sitar player, composer

2008 Bettie Page
American model, actress

1997 Eddie Chapman
English spy

1959 Jim Bottomley
American baseball player, sportscaster

1918 Ivan Cankar
Slovenian poet, playwright


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 11th *

Anniversary of the Statute of Westminster- Canada

Birthday of the Sultan of Selangor- Malaysia

Human Rights and Peace Day- Kiribati

International Mountain Day- USA

Proclamation of Independence Day- Burkina Faso


----------



## Pam

11th December

1282 The death of the last native Prince of Wales - Llewelyn ap Gruffydd, prince of Gwynedd. Llywelyn ap Gruffudd (c.1223-1282), or Llywelyn the Last, was the last prince of an independent Wales. He died at the Battle of Orewin Bridge on 11 December 1282.

1914 The Royal Flying Corps, which later became the RAF, adopted the red, white and blue roundel to identify its aircraft more easily during World War I. 

1936 After ruling for less than one year, Edward VIII becomes the first English monarch to voluntarily abdicate the throne. Edward planned to marry divorcee Mrs. Wallis Simpson and, before he left for France, he made a final radio broadcast to the nation. He was succeeded by his brother, George, who became George VI.

1877 English photographer Eadweard Muybridge won a long standing bet for a millionaire by proving that a horse's four feet are all off the ground simultaneously once every stride. He used multiple cameras around the track, each taking a single frame via a series of trip wires.

1975 An Icelandic gunboat opened fire on unarmed British fishery support vessels in the North Atlantic Sea, heightening the 'Cod War'.

1967 Concorde, the world's first supersonic airliner, was rolled out of its hangar for public viewing for the first time.


----------



## moviequeen1

1882
 Boston's Bijou Theatre becomes the 1st American playhouse lit by electricity
1913
 painting,'Mona Lisa' is recovered 2 yrs after it was stolen from the Louvre Museum by ex worker, Vincenzo Pergugia
1946
 UNICEF{ United Nations International Children's Emergency Relief Fund} was established by UN General Assembly at its HQ in NYC
1961
single' Please Mr. Postman' by Marveletts is released, spent 23 weeks on music charts, became #1 . It was Motown's 1st hit single
1992
actress/ humanitarian, Audrey Hepburn awarded Presidential Medal of Freedom award from Pres George H.W. Bush
2008
financier, Bernie Madoff arrested& charged with securities fraud in $50 billion  Ponzi scheme


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 11th Birthdays:
1882
 Fiorello LaGuardia- NYC mayor '33-45, airport is named in his honor
1912
 Carlo Ponti- Italian film director,'Marriage, Italian Style,Dr Zhivago, husband of actress, Sophia Loren
1937
 Jim Harrison- novelist' Legends of the Fall' movie version '94
1944
 Brenda Lee- pop/country singer 'I'm Sorry', 'Rockin Around The Christmas Tree
1960
 Rachel Portman- British film composer 'Emma, Chocolat, Cider House Rules'
Deaths:
1964
 Sam Cooke- singer 'You Send Me' 33{shot to death}
2000
 David Lewis- actor best known TV role' Edward Quartermaine' on ABC soap opera' General Hospital 84
2008
 Bettie Page- pinup model 85
2012
 Ravi Shankar- Indian sitar master 92


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 12th

2009 Houston, Texas elects Annise Parker*
The City of Houston becomes the most populous city in the United States to have an openly gay mayor.
*
1969 Piazza Fontana bombing*
A bomb exploded at the building of the National Agrarian Bank, Milan, Italy, killing 17 people and injuring 88.
*
1963 Kenyan independence*
Kenya declared its independence from the UK.
*
1787 Pennsylvania becomes the second state to ratify the U.S. Constitution.*
It was the first of the larger states to vote to ratify the document.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 12th   *

1950 Rajinikanth
Indian actor, screenwriter, producer

1923 Bob Barker
American game show host

1915 Frank Sinatra
American singer, actor

1881 Harry Warner
Polish/American businessman, co-founded Warner Bros.

1863 Edvard Munch
Norwegian painter

*Deaths On This Day, December 12th *

2007 Ike Turner
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1999 Joseph Heller
American author, playwright

1985 Anne Baxter
American actress

1968 Tallulah Bankhead
American actress

1889 Robert Browning
English poet


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 12th *

Day of Neutrality- Turkmenistan

Day of the Virgin of Guadalupe- Mexico

Day off for the Birthday of the Sultan of Selangor- Malaysia

Day off for Human Rights and Peace Day- Kiribati

Day off for Proclamation of Independence Day- Burkina Faso


----------



## moviequeen1

1792
 22yr old Ludwig van Beethoven had his 1st music compostion lesson from Franz Haydn
1946
 "Tide" laundry detergent is introduced,became an over night sensation,changed the way households did laundry with the help of invention of laundry machines. Tide is still  #1 leading laundry detergent in U.S.
1961
 Nazi German Army Officer, Adolph Eichmann found guilty of war crimes against Israel. He was executed by hanging in 1962
1980
 Armand Hammer,  U. S. oil tycoon buys the 'Codex Leicester' for $5.1 mil. Its the notebook of Leonardo da Vinci containing various writings/ drawings related to water& the way it moves. It has 73 pages. In 1994, went up for auction  again , Microsoft co-founder, Bill Gates bought it for $30.8 mil
2019
 the deepest point on earth on land was found under Denman Glacier east of Antartica 11,500 ft/ 35km below sea level


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 12th birthdays:
1863
 Edvard Munch- Norwegian painter' The Scream'
1915
 Frank Sinatra- singer/ actor "My Way, Fly Me to the Moon, Strangers in the Night, The Lady is a Tramp, Summer Wind, movie' From Here to Eternity-won best supp actor Oscar nickname' Ol Blue Eyes
1923
 Bob Barker- U.S game show host 'Truth or Consequences, The Price is Right'
1940 Dionne Warwick- singer best known hits from compsers  Burt Bacharach/Hal David 'Alfie, Say a Little Prayer, Do You Know The Way to San Jose
1969
 Sophie Kinsella- British author' Confessions of a Shopaholic'
1975
 Mayim Bialik- actress best known movie role Beaches' she played Bette Midler's character as a  young girl. Her best known TV role' Dr Amy Farrah Fowler' on CBS sitcom' The Big Bang Theory' She has a PHD in neuroscience
Deaths:
1939
 Douglas Fairbanks- actor Mark of Zorro,3 Musketeers, Robin Hood 56{heart attack}
1985
 Anne Baxter- actress  The Razor's Edge, All About Eve 62{stroke}
2006
 Peter Boyle- actor movies : Young Frankenstein, Joe, The Candidate, best known TV role' Frank Barone' in CBS sitcom' Everybody Loves Raymond' 71


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 13th

2003 Saddam Hussein Captured*
Saddam Hussein, the fifth president of Iraq, was found hiding in a camouflaged hole in the ground and was captured by American forces near Tikrit, Iraq. The military operation that led to his capture was called Operation Red Dawn. He was subsequently handed over to the interim Iraqi government. After a trial where he was found guilty of crimes against humanity, he was executed 3 years after his capture in December 2006.

*2001 Attack on the Indian parliament*
The Indian parliament, the Sansad, was attacked by terrorists. 15 people, including the terrorists, were killed during the attack.
*
1972 Last human landing on the Moon*
Apollo 17 was the last mission of the United States' Apollo lunar landing program. It was also the sixth and the last time humans landed on the Moon.

*1795 Meteorite crashes into Wold Newton in Yorkshire, England.*
Major Edward Topham owned the land where the meteorite crashed. He exhibited it later, and today it is in the Natural History Museum in London.
*
1642 First European to Reach New Zealand*
Abel Tasman, a Dutch explorer, and merchant reached the coast of South Island in New Zealand and named it Staten Landt. Tasman was also the first European in recorded history to step foot on Tasmania, an island state in Australia. Tasman claimed the island for the Dutch crown. It is named after him as well.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 13th  *

1989 Taylor Swift
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, actress

1948 Ted Nugent
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, actor

1936 Aga Khan IV
Swiss/French 49th Nizari Ismaili Imam

1902 Talcott Parsons
American sociologist

1818 Mary Todd Lincoln
American wife of Abraham Lincoln, 17t

*Deaths On This Day, December 13th *

2010 Richard Holbrooke
American journalist, banker, diplomat, 22nd United States Ambassador to the United Nations

2005 Stanley Williams
American gang leader co-founded the Crips

1944 Wassily Kandinsky
Russian/French painter

1784 Samuel Johnson
English author, lexicographer

1204 Maimonides
Spanish rabbi, philosopher


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 13th *

National Day- Saint Lucia

National Guard Birthday- USA

Republic Day- Malta


----------



## moviequeen1

1577
 Francis Drake leaves England for his 3 yr trip around the globe aboard the Golden Hand
1769
 Darmouth College in Hanover, New Hampshire receives its charter
1920
 International Court of Justice in the Hague is established by League of Nations
1975
 the 1st time SNL{Sat Night Live} uses time delay because comedian, Richard Pryor is the host
1989
 movie' Driving Miss Daisy' based on Alfred Uhry's play  is released directed by Bruce Beresford. The story of a 25 yr friendship between a black man{Morgan Freeman} who is the chauffeur to an aging Southern woman{Jessica Tandy} other cast members, Dan Aykroyd,Patti Lupone, Esther Rolle movie won 4 Oscars picture, best actress{Tandy} adapted screenplay, makeup


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 13th Birthdays:
1925 Dick Van Dyke- actor/singer/ dancer  'Mary Poppins, Bye, Bye Birdie, best known TV role's Rob Petrie on Dick van Dyke Show, 'Dr Mark Sloan' Diagnosis Murder
1929
 Christopher PLummer- Canadian actor, Man Who Would be King,  Cyrano, Beginners, best known film role' Capt Von Trapp in Sound of Music' won best supp actor Oscar age 82 for Beginners
1957
 Steve Buscemi- actor' Fargo, Boardwalk Empire
1989
 Taylor Swift- country/pop singer.songwriter
Deaths:
1934
 Thomas Watson assistant to Alexander Graham Bell in inventing the telephone  80
1990
 Alice Marble- U. S. tennis player won U.S. Open 1936, 1938-1940 77
2016 Alan Thicke- Canadian actor best known TV role' Jason Seavers' in ABC sitcom 'Growing Pains, he co-wrote 2 TV show theme songs 'Different Strokes, Facts of Life 69


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 14th

2012 Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting*
Adam Lanza shot and killed 20 children and 6 adults at the Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Connecticut.

*1961 Tanzania joins the United Nations*
Tanzania was created as a merger of Tanganyika and the Zanzibar Archipelago, both of which were under British rule until independence.

*1958 Soviets Reach the Southern Pole of Inaccessibility*
A Pole of Inaccessibility is a location on Earth that is extremely difficult to access. In the North, it is the point in the Arctic Ocean that is farthest from land, while in the Southern Hemisphere it is the point farthest from the Southern Ocean on Antarctica. In 1958, a Soviet team led by Yevgeny Tolstikov became the first people in history to reach the Southern Pole of Inaccessibility, which is 546 miles (878 kilometers) from the geographic South Pole. Temperatures at this location averages around – 73 degrees F (–58 degrees C).

*1939 USSR expelled from the League of Nations*
The Soviet Union was expelled from the League of Nations for making aggressive demands of Finland.

*1911 Roald Amundsen reaches the South Pole*
Norwegian explorer Roald Amundsen and his team reached the South Pole, becoming the first man in recorded history to set foot on the most southern point on Earth.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 14th   *

1988 Vanessa Hudgens
American actress, singer

1966 Fabrizio Giovanardi
Italian race car driver

1947 Dilma Rousseff
Brazilian politician, economist, 36th President of Brazil

1546 Tycho Brahe
Danish astronomer, chemist

1503 Nostradamus
French astrologer
*
Deaths On This Day, December 14 *

2013 Peter O'Toole
Irish actor

1989 Andrei Sakharov
Russian physicist

1947 Stanley Baldwin
English politician

1943 John Harvey Kellogg
American surgeon, co-created Corn flakes

1799 George Washington
American general, politician, 1st President of the United States


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 14th *

Day of the Workers of Oil, Gas, Power, and Geological Industry- Turkmenistan

Election Day- Fiji


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 15th

2009 Maiden flight of Boeing 787 Dreamliner*
Considered to be one of Boeing's most fuel-efficient airplanes, the Boeing 787 Dreamliner has suffered from problems associated with its lithium-ion batteries.

*1978 US recognizes China*
30 years after the creation of the People's Republic of China, President Jimmy Carter announced that the United States would formally recognize the communist country starting January 1, 1979. The announcement also called for the severing of relations with Taiwan, a position that was quickly reversed under protests.
*
1939 Premier of the Gone with the Wind*
The award-winning film was adapted from the Pulitzer winner Margaret Mitchell's book by the same name.

*1933 Twenty-first Amendment to U.S. Constitution comes into effect*
Ratified on December 5 of the same year, the amendment repealed the prohibition on alcohol in the United States which had come into force on January 17, 1920, when the 18th amendment took effect.
*
1791 U.S. Bill of Rights becomes law*
The first 10 amendments to the Constitution of the United States are known as the Bill of Rights. They became law after Virginia ratified the amendments.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 15th   *

1986 Junsu
South Korean singer-songwriter, actor

1979 Eric Young
Canadian wrestler

1928 Friedensreich Hundertwasser
Austrian/New Zealand painter, and architect, designed the Kuchlbauer Tower, Waldspirale

1907 Oscar Niemeyer
Brazilian architect, designed the United Nations Headquarters, Cathedral of Brasília

37 Nero
Roman Emperor

*Deaths On This Day, December 15th *

2013 Harold Camping
American broadcaster, author

2011 Christopher Hitchens
English/American journalist, author

2010 Bob Feller
American baseball player

1966 Walt Disney
American animator, director, screenwriter, and producer, co-founded The Company

1950 Vallabhbhai Patel
Indian activist, politician, 1st Deputy Prime Minister of India


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 15th *

Bill of Rights Day- USA

Homecoming Day (only Alderney)- Guernsey


----------



## Pam

15th December

1906 The opening of the Piccadilly tube line on London's Underground. It was the longest underground line at the time, running from Finsbury Park to Hammersmith. The line remained much the same until the 1930s when it expanded rapidly, incorporating stations which are now regarded as classic examples of period architecture.

1958 Crewe Works built its last steam engine, a Class 9 freight locomotive, engine number 92250. It was their 7,331st locomotive since the works were built in 1840 by the Grand Junction Railway.

1982 Reputed to be Robin Hood's tree, the 'Major Oak' in Sherwood Forest, was fitted with a fire alarm. 

1982 There were scenes of jubilation as the gates isolating the people of Gibraltar from Spain were opened for the first time in 13 years. There were tight restrictions, which included a ban on any British or foreign tourists crossing.

2015 Forty three year old astronaut Major Tim Peake became the first Briton to serve a mission on the International Space Station. He took off from Baikonur Cosmodrome, Kazakhstan at 11:03am GMT, alongside Nasa astronaut Tim Kopra and Russian commander Yuri Malenchenko.


----------



## moviequeen1

1791
 The 1st U.S. law school is established at Univ of Pennsylvania
1944
 bandleader, Glenn Miller disappears in a single engine aircraft over the English Channel towards France.He was on his way to  Paris to entertain U.S. troops ,the wreckage was never found.
1973 
16 yr old, John Paul Getty,III grandson of oil tycoon John Paul Getty  was released  5 months after being kidnapped by Italian gang in Naples, Italy. His severed right ear was mailed to  newspaper in Rome. His grandfather paid the $17 mil ransom
2001
 The Leaning Tower of Pisa reopened after 11yrs or restoration project costing $27 mil. It didn't fix the famous lean of building


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 15th Birthdays:
1832
 Gustave Eiffel- French engineer/ architect who designed&built Eiffel Tower
1899
 Harold Abrahams- British runner, Gold medal winner at 1924 Summer Games, his story is depicted in movie' Chariots of Fire'
1939
Dave Clark- British drummer/singer/ songwriter with 'Dave Clark Five'
1949
 Don Johnson- actor best known TV roles ' Det Sonny Crockett' in NBC police drama' Miami Vice', Insp. Nash Bridges in CBS police drama' Nash Bridges'
1981
 Michelle Dockery- British actress best known TV role 'Mary Crawley' in TV show' Downton Abbey'
Deaths:
1675
 Jan Vermeer- Dutch painter 'Girl With a Pearl Earring' 43
1943
 Fats Waller- jazz singer/ piano player 'Aint Misbehavin, Honeysuckle Rose 39
1966
 Walt Disney- animator co founder of Walt Disney ,Co 65{ lung cancer}
2003
 Keith Magnuson- retired Canadian hockey defensman with Chicago Black Hawks 56{car accident}
2013
 JOan Fontainne- actress' Rebecca,Gunga Din Ivanhoe 95 sister of actress, Olivia DeHavailand


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 16th

2010 Last episode of Larry King Live aired*
After 25 years of being on TV, the last episode of Larry King Live, one of CNN's most-watched TV programs was aired. While the official end date for the talk show was December 16, an episode on cancer was aired two days later on December 18. It was replaced by Piers Morgan Tonight.

*1991 Kazakhstan independence*
The Central Asian country was the last Soviet republic to declare its independence.

*1971 End of Indo-Pakistani War*
The third major conflict between the two countries was fought because of India's support of Bangladesh's War of Liberation. The war ended only after 13 days and with the creation of the independent state of Bangladesh.

*1773 Boston Tea Party*
Considered as one of the key events in the American Revolution, the Tea Party occurred when protesters in Boston, a territory controlled by the British, dumped heavily taxed British tea into Boston Harbor.

*1707 Last eruption of Mount Fuji*
The highest volcano in Japan erupted for the last time in what is known as the Hōei Eruption. The eruption lasted for 17 days.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 16th*  

1917 Arthur C. Clarke
English author

1901 Margaret Mead
American anthropologist

1866 Wassily Kandinsky
Russian/French painter

1775 Jane Austen
English author

1485 Catherine of Aragon

*Deaths On This Day, December 16th *

1988 Sylvester
American singer-songwriter, pianist, producer

1980 Colonel Sanders
American businessman founded KFC

1965 W. Somerset Maugham
French/English author, playwright

1515 Afonso de Albuquerque
Portuguese Admiral

705 Wu Zetian
Chinese empress


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 16th *

Day of Reconciliation- South Africa

Independence Day- Kazakhstan

National Day- Bahrain

Victory Day- Bangladesh


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 17th

2010 Mohamed Bouazizi sets himself on fire*
The Tunisian street vendor self-immolated as a protest against the economic conditions in Tunisia. He died 18 days after at the age of 26. His protest and death were a catalyst for the Tunisian revolution and similar revolutions and protests around the Arab world.

*2010 The beginning of the Arab Spring*
The multi-country protests and demands for change in the Arab world are thought to have begun with street vendor Mohamed Bouazizi's self-immolation in Tunisia. Bouazizi's attempt and death 18 days later was the catalyst for the Tunisian Revolution which forced then-president Zine El Abidine Ben Ali to step down from his post.

*1989 First episode of The Simpsons aired*
The popular American animated series directed by Matt Groening is set in the fictional town of Springfield and it follows the life of the Simpson family.

*1903 First flight of the Wright Flyer*
The powered aircraft was made by the Wright brothers and was the first such aircraft to take flight.
*
1790 Discovery of the Aztec calendar stone*
Also known as the Stone of the Five Eras, the sculpture was excavated in Mexico City.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 17th   *

1978 Manny Pacquiao
Filipino boxer, politician

1973 Paula Radcliffe
English runner

1936 Pope Francis
Current Pope of the Catholic Church.

1778 Humphry Davy
English chemist, physicist

1770 Ludwig van Beethoven
German pianist, composer

*Deaths On This Day, December 17th *

2011 Kim Jong-il
North Korean politician, 2nd Supreme Leader of North Korea

2010 Captain Beefheart
American singer-songwriter

1933 13th Dalai Lama

1830 Simón Bolívar
Venezuelan commander

1273 Rumi
Persian mystic, poet


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 17th *

National Day- Bhutan

National Day (second day)- Bahrain

Pan American Aviation Day- USA

Revolution and Youth Day- Tunisia

Wright Brothers Day- USA


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 18th

1966 Saturn's Moon, Epimetheus, discovered*
One of Saturn's 150 natural satellites or moons, Epimetheus shares its orbit with another moon, Janus. Saturn's largest moon is Titan, which is the only natural satellite in the Solar System with an atmosphere.
*
1958 World's first communication satellite launched*
A product of a highly secretive project, SCORE (Signal Communications by Orbiting Relay Equipment) was launched aboard the Atlas rocket from Cape Canaveral, Florida. Once in orbit, it relayed the first message sent to Earth from space - a short statement by American President Dwight D. Eisenhower.
*
1912 Piltdown Man Hoax*
The announcement by British archeologist Charles Dawson at a conference of the Geological Society of London was received with very little skepticism in the field of paleoanthropology. The discovery of fossilized remains of an unidentified human ancestor in Piltdown, East Sussex, England, was thought to have provided valuable clues about human evolution. It wasn't until 1953 that the Piltdown Man was discovered to be a hoax - with the skull consisting of the jawbones of an orangutan and the cranium of an adult human being.

*1892 The Nutcracker makes its debut in St. Petersburg, Russia*
The two-part ballet was inspired by German author Ernst Theodor Amadeus Hoffmann's novella The Nutcracker and the Mouse King. Even though the ballet's score was composed by the famous Russian composer, Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky, it did not get good reviews. It was only in the mid-20th century, that The Nutcracker gained popularity among theatergoers, especially during Christmas time in the United States.
*
1865 Thirteenth Amendment to the US Constitution adopted*
The first of the 3 Reconstruction Amendments, the Thirteenth Amendment abolished slavery and involuntary servitude. The other two Reconstruction Amendments – the Fourteenth and the Fifteenth Amendments – extended citizenship rights, equal protection of the law, and the right to vote to all Americans irrespective of their "race, color, or previous condition of servitude."


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 18th   *

1980 Christina Aguilera
American singer-songwriter, producer, actress

1964 Stone Cold Steve Austin
American wrestler, actor, producer

1963 Brad Pitt
American actor, producer

1946 Steven Spielberg
American director

1878 Joseph Stalin
Soviet marshal, politician, 4th Premier of the Soviet Union


*Deaths On This Day, December 18th *

2011 Václav Havel
Czech politician, 1st President of the Czech Republic

2008 Mark Felt
American agent of the Federal Bureau of Investigation

2006 Joseph Barbera
American animator, director, and producer, co-founded Hanna-Barbera

1980 Alexei Kosygin
Soviet politician

1892 Richard Owen
English biologist


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 18th *

Arabic Language Day- USA

Fourth Advent Sunday- Germany, Norway, Sweden

International Migrants Day- USA

National Day- Qatar

Nigerien Republic Day- Niger


----------



## moviequeen1

1719
 Thomas Fleet publishes 'Mother Goose's Melodies for Children' in Boston,Mass
1892
 Russian composer, Pytor Tchiakovsky's ballet' The Nutcracker' debuts in St Petersburg, Russia. Its  the world's most performed ballet
1966
 'Dr Seuss's 'How The Grinch Stole Christmas debuts on CBS
1976
 2nd remake of movie' A Star is Born' directed by Frank Pierson is released.It stars Barbra Streisand,Kris Kristofferson, Gary Busey, Sally Kirkland. It won 1 Oscar for best orignal song' Evergreen' was co written by Streisand{ lyrics} Paul Williams{music}
2011
The last U.S troops wihdraw from Iraq offically ended Iraq War


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 18th Birthdays:
1707
 Charles Wesley- English Methodist leader who wrote hymn'Hark The Herald Angels Sing'
1886
 TY Cobb- baseball Hall of Fame outfielder with Detroit Tigers, manager of team 1921-1926
1938
 Roger E. Mosely- actor best known TV role' TC' in original TV show  Magnum,PI
1946
 Steven Speilberg- film director, Jaws, ET,Close Encounters of the Third Kind, Schnidler's List, Jurrasic Park, Saving Pvt Ryan, has 2 directing Oscars for List&Ryan
1963
 Brad Pitt actor/ producer- '12 Monkeys, Legends of the Fall ,Thelma&Louise,Meet Joe Black, producer:
 The Departed,12 Years a Slave, won best supp actor Oscar for'Once Upon a Time in America
Deaths:
1971
 Bobby Jones- U.S. golfer/ course designer,won 13 major titles 69
1992
 Mark Goodman U. S producer of TV game shows with Bill Todman' The Price is Right,I've Got a Secret' 77
2008
 Mark Felt- U.S. FBI agent who became famously known as' Deep Throat'/whistle blower during the Watergate scandal 95


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 19th

2012 Election of First female President of South Korea*
Park Geun-Hye is the eleventh President of South Korea and also holds the distinction of being the first female head of state in Northeast Asia. She assumed office in February 2013.
*
1984 Hong Kong Treaty Signed*
Formally known as the Joint Declaration of the Government of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland and the Government of the People's Republic of China on the Question of Hong Kong, the Sino-British Treaty was signed by Zhao Ziyang of China and Margaret Thatcher of the United Kingdom in Beijing. The treaty decided the fate of Hong Kong as a territory of China from July 1, 1997.

*1972 Apollo 17 returns to Earth*
The last mission of the United States Apollo program spent 12 days in space and was the first human spaceflight launched at night from the United States. The three-member crew spent more time orbiting the Moon and on the surface of the Moon than during any other Moon landings. It was also the last time humans set foot on Earth's only natural satellite.
*
1971 A Clockwork Orange released*
The dystopian film was directed by Stanley Kubrick and was based on a novella of the same name by British author, Anthony Burgess. Based in a futuristic London, the film opened with critical acclaim, though the centrality of violence in it drew a lot of mainstream criticism. Today, the movie is considered to be one of the best movies of the 20th century.

*1886 Sherlock Holmes' The Adventure of Beryl Coronet begins on this date*
The short detective story written by Arthur Conan Doyle and featuring detective Sherlock Holmes and his friend and assistant Dr. Watson began on this date with the theft of 3 precious crystals from a coronet. The story is the 11th in a series of 12 stories contained in The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 19th   *

1980 Jake Gyllenhaal
American actor

1974 Ricky Ponting
Australian cricketer

1967 Criss Angel
American magician

1915 Édith Piaf
French singer-songwriter, actress

1906 Leonid Brezhnev
Soviet politician

*Deaths On This Day, December 19th *

2012 Robert Bork
American lawyer, scholar, United States Attorney General

2009 Hussein-Ali Montazeri
Iranian theologian, scholar, activist

2008 Dock Ellis
American baseball player

2000 John Lindsay
American politician, 103rd Mayor of New York City

1848 Emily Brontë
English novelist


----------



## Tish

*
Holidays and Events on This Day, December 19th *

Chanukah/Hanukkah (first day)- USA

First Day of Hanukkah- Australia, Canada, India, United Kingdom

Hanukkah (Day 1)- Israel

National Heroes and Heroines Day- Anguilla

Remembrance Day for Roma and Sinti killed by Genocide- Germany


----------



## moviequeen1

1843
 Charles Dicken's novel' A Christmas Carol' is published sold 6,000 copies
1932
 BBC{British Broadcasting Corp} begins transmitting overseas
1957
 original Broadway production of Meredith Wilson's musical' The Music Man' opens at Majestic Theatre in NYC ,starring Robert Preston, Barbara Cook,it ran for 1,375 performances. The show won 5 Tony awards, Preston would reprise his role as 'Prof Harold Hill' in the movie version co starring with Shirley Jones
1979
 movie' Kramer vs Kramer directed by Robert Benton is released, story of a wife[Meryl Streep} who walks out on her husband{Dustin Hoffman} leaving him to take care of their young son{Justin Harvey} others in cast, Jane Alexander, Howard Duff, JoBeth Williams, George Coe movie won 5 Oscars pic/director/actor{Hoffman} supp actress{Streep} screenplay
2012
 Park Geun-hye becomes South Korea's 1st female president, 2012-2017, was later impeached& convicted of corruption charges


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 19th Birthdays"
1915
 Edith Piaf- French chanteuse' Little Sparrow,Le Vie En Rose
1923
Gordon Jackson- Scottish actor, 'Upstairs, Downstairs, The Great Escape
1928
 Galt MacDermot- Canadian composer of musical'Hair'
1944
 Tim Reid- actor best known TV role',DJ' Venus Flytrap' on CBS sitcom' WKRP In Cincinatti'
1980
 Jake Gyllenhaal- actor' Brokeback Mountain, Donnie Darko, Jarhead
Deaths:
1848
 Emily Bronte- English novlelist' Wuthering Heights' 30{tuberculosis}
1957
 John Van Druten- British playwright'I Remember Mama,I am a Camera' 56
2003
 Hope Lange- actress, Bus Stop, Peyton PLace, best known TV role' Carolyn Muir' in NBC sitcom' The Ghost&Mrs.Muir' 68-'70 co starred with Edward Mulhare,  won back to back Best Actress{comedy} Emmy awards 70


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 20th

2007 Queen Elizabeth becomes the longest-living British monarch*
The previous longest-living monarch - Queen Victoria - died on Jan 22, 1901, when she was 81 years, 7 months, and 29 days old. Queen Elizabeth, who was born on 21 April 1926, turned 81 years, 7 months, and 30 days on this day.
*
1999 Portuguese transferred the sovereignty of Macau to China*
Portugal ruled over the special administrative region of China from the mid-16th century to 1999. Macau has a high degree of independence from China and has control over its legal system, monetary system, and immigration policy.
*
1989 United States' invasion of Panama begins*
Also known as Operation Just Cause, the invasion took place under the leadership of President George H. W. Bush and led to the deposition of the dictator, Manuel Noriega. The invasion ended on January 31, 1990.

*1973 Spanish Prime Minister Carrero Blanco assassinated*
A confidant of dictator Francisco Franco, Blanco was assassinated by the Basque nationalist and separatist group Euskadi Ta Askatasuna or ETA.

*1803 Louisiana Purchase completed*
The United States was officially handed over the territory of Louisiana by the French. The French regained control of the territory that spans over 15 present-day states and 2 Canadian territories in 1800. In 1762, Spain had taken over the territory.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, December 20th   *

1976 Aubrey Huff
American baseball player

1966 Matt Neal
English race car driver

1946 Uri Geller
Israeli psychic

1905 Bill O'Reilly
Australian cricketer

1868 Harvey Samuel Firestone
American businessman founded the Firestone Tire, and Rubber Company

*Deaths On This Day, December 20th *

1996 Carl Sagan
American astronomer, author

1976 Richard J. Daley
American politician, 48th Mayor of Chicago

1968 John Steinbeck
American author, Nobel Prize laureate

1812 Sacagawea
An American member of the Lewis, and Clark Expedition

1722 Kangxi Emperor
of China


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 20th   *

Abolition of Slavery- Réunion (French)

Hanukkah (Day 2)- Israel

International Human Solidarity Day- USA

Macau S.A.R. Establishment Day- Macau

National Day of Mourning- Panama


----------



## moviequeen1

1606
English colonists expedition to America with ships Discovery, Godspeed&Susan Constant leave Blackwell, London to find Jamestown,VA
1812
 'Grimms Fairy Tales' by Jacob& Wilhelm Grimm is 1st published
1920
 comedian/ entertainer, Bob Hope becomes U.S. citizen,he was born in Eltham,England
1957
 Elvis Presley is drafted by U.S. Army for a 2yr stint, he did basic training for 6 weeks, sent to Europe with Company D in Freidberg,Germany 
1988
 movie' Working Girl' directed my Mike Nichols is released, story of an young, ambitious secretary{Melanie Griffith} who tries to out fox her  nasty boss{Signorney Weaver} with the help of a guy{Harrison Ford} she was in love with other cast members; Joan Cusak, Alec Baldwin, Phillip Bosco. Carly Simon won Oscar for best orignal song' Let The River Run'
2019
 United States Space Force is founded , an armed forces branch dedicated to space warfare


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 20th Birthdays:
1818
 Harvey Firestone- U.S industralist/ founder of Firestone&Tire Comapny with slogan' when the rubber meets the road'
1932
 John Hillerman- actor best known TV role' Higgins' in CBS drama'Magnum, PI'
1946
 Dick Wolf- TV producer/ creator of NBC police&law series' Law&Order,with its spinoffs
1983
 Jonah Hill- actor 'Superbad, Moneyball,The Wolf of Wall Street
Deaths:
1812
 Sacagawea- Shonsone Indian interpreter for Lewis&Clark expedtion 24
1968
 John Steinbeck- author' Grapes of Wrath' 66
1971
 Roy O. Disney- businessman,co- founder of Walt Disney Co with brother Walt 78
1996
 Carl Sagan- U. S. scientist/ astronomer/ author' Cosmos, Contact', best known for his research on extraterstrial life 62
2012
 Eagle Keys- Canadian Football Hall of Fame linebacker/coach  89


----------



## Pepper

Thank you @moviequeen1 for your dedication to your informative thread.


----------



## Tish

Pepper said:


> Thank you @moviequeen1 for your dedication to your informative thread.


Sue, I second that thank you.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 21st

1995 Palestinians take control of Bethlehem*
Israeli troops withdrew from the city under the Interim Agreement on the West Bank and the Gaza Strip signed in September 1995. The city was under a British mandate from 1920 to 1948, and then it was captured by Jordan during the Arab-Israeli War in 1948. Most recently, it was taken over by Israel during the Six-Day War in 1967.
*
1988 Lockerbie Bombing*
A bomb exploded on Pan Am Flight number 103 on its way from Frankfurt, Germany, to Detroit, United States, over the Scottish city of Lockerbie. The terrorist attack killed all the passengers and crew on board and 11 people on the ground.

*1965 International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination adopted*
The human rights convention was adopted by the United Nations member states and was put into force on January 4, 1969. It attempts to eliminate racial discrimination in the world.
*
1937 Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs released*
The movie made by Walt Disney Productions was the world's first full-length animated feature film and it was based on a German fairy tale of the same name by the Brothers Grimm.
*
1872 Phileas Fogg wins his wager*
The fictional character created by French writer Jules Verne for his book, Around the World in Eighty Days, finished circumnavigating the world and reached London to win the wager he had set with his friends. The date also coincides with the publication of the last of the series that ended up becoming the now popular science fiction novel.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 21st   *

1982 Philip Humber
American baseball player

1966 Kiefer Sutherland
English/Canadian actor, director, producer

1940 Frank Zappa
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, producer

1804 Benjamin Disraeli
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1118 Thomas Becket
English archbishop

*Deaths On This Day, December 21st *

1963 Jack Hobbs
English cricketer

1945 George S. Patton
American general

1940 F. Scott Fitzgerald
American author

1935 Kurt Tucholsky
German journalist

72 Thomas the Apostle


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 21st *

December Solstice- American Samoa, Cook Islands, French Polynesia, Belize, Costa Rica, and 226 other places

Dōngzhì Festival- Taiwan

Hanukkah (Day 3)- Israel

Niyazov Day- Turkmenistan

São Tomé Day- Sao Tome and Principe


----------



## moviequeen1

Tish said:


> Sue, I second that thank you.


Tish thankyou, your great idea of including well known birthdays/ deaths. I think its made the thread better


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 21st
1898
 husband &wife scientists, Pierre& Marie Currie discover radium
1937
 Walt Disney's ground breaking animated 1st feature ' Snow White&The 7 Dwarfs' directed by David Hand. is released. Its a wonderful version of the classic fairy tale with the different personalities of the dwarfs made it memorable. Classic songs inc 'Some Day My Prince Will Come',Heigh-Ho', Whistle While You Work'
1959
 Tom Landry becomes head coach of NFL Dallas Cowboys until 1988, team won 2 Super Bowls in '72,'78. He was known for his dress appearance always wore a fedora&sports coat standing on the sidelines
1968
 Glen Campbell's album' Witchita Lineman' is his only one that was #1 on both adult contemporary&country charts  hit singles inc the  title track, Dreams of the Everyday Housewife
1988
 a terriorist bomb planted on Pan Am Flight#103 explodes mid air over Lockerbie, Scotland killing all 259 passengers/ crew 11 people on the ground


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 21st Birthdays:
1922
Paul Winchell- ventriloquist'Jerry Mahoney, Knucklehead Smith/ voice actor' Tigger' in Winnie the Pooh,'Dick Dastardly'
1944
 Micheal Tilson Thomas- U.S. conductor with San Francisco Symphony '95-'00
1954
 Chris Evert- retired U.S. tennis player,won 18 Grand Slam Singles Titles, been tennis analyst with ESPN since 2011
Deaths:
1940
 F. Scot Fitzgerald- author'Great Gatsby', Zelda'  44{heart attack}
1945
 George S. Patton- WWII General known as 'Old Blood&Guts' 60
1974
 Richard Long -actor best known TV roles'Jarrod Barkley' in ABC Western' The Big Valley' "Prof Harold Everett' in ABC sitcom'Nanny&The Professor co starred with Juliet Mills 47
2000
 Al Gross- U.S. inventor of the 'walkie-talkie 82
2017
 Dick Enberg- U. S. sportscaster on NBC,CBS,ESPN he did football,tennis, college basketball famous saying'Oh,My' the name of his fascinating memoir he wrote in 2012 82{heart attack}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 22nd

2010 Don't ask don't tell was repealed*
President Obama signed the repeal of the don't ask, don't tell policy that governed the recruitment and service of LGBTQ members in the United States military. The policy was put in place by the Clinton Administration in 1994.

*1989 Romanian President Nicolae Ceaușescu overthrown*
The Communist President was ousted after widespread demonstrations in the country. Ceaușescu and his wife Elena tried to flee the country but were captured, tried, and executed by a firing squad. The Romanian Revolution was the only violent overthrow of a communist government in the 1980s.

*1937 Lincoln Tunnel opens*
The 1.5-mile-long (2.4 km) long tunnel passes under the Hudson River and connects New Jersey to New York City.

*1891 First asteroid discovered through astrophotography*
323 Brucia was discovered by Max Wolf and was named after Catherine Wolfe Bruce, an American patron of astronomy.

*1882 First Christmas tree to be illuminated by electric lights displayed*
Edward H. Johnson, an associate of inventor Thomas Edison and the Vice President of the Edison Electric Light Company, became the first person to decorate a Christmas tree with electric lights at his home in New York City.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 22nd   *

1989 Jordin Sparks
American singer-songwriter, actress

1943 Paul Wolfowitz
American politician, 25th United States Deputy Secretary of Defense

1912 Lady Bird Johnson
American wife of Lyndon B. Johnson, 38th First Lady of the United States

1887 Srinivasa Ramanujan
Indian mathematician

1666 Guru Gobind Singh
Indian guru

*Deaths On This Day, December 22nd *

2014 Joe Cocker
English singer-songwriter

2002 Joe Strummer
English singer-songwriter, guitarist, actor

1989 Samuel Beckett
Irish/French author, playwright, director, Nobel Prize laureate

1942 Franz Boas
German anthropologist

1880 George Eliot
English author


----------



## Tish

*
Holidays and Events on This Day, December 22nd *

Hanukkah (Day 4)- Israel

Kayin New Year's Day- Myanmar

Sambisa Memorial Day- Nigeria

Unity Day- Zimbabwe


----------



## Jean-Paul

Winter Solstice,
Dec 18 1947 invention of the transistor at Bell Téléphone Laboratoires in NJ
ONE germainum point contact transistor was about like your pinkie finger tip. bought the st about 1957..1960

Today your mobile may have 100s..of millions!
Jon


----------



## Magna-Carta

*On This Day In History, December 22nd*

1696 The birth of James Oglethorpe, English general and founder of the state of Georgia.

1949 The birth, in the Isle of Man, of the twin brothers Maurice and Robin Gibb, musicians with The Bee Gees.

2000 The American singer Madonna married British film maker Guy Ritchie at an exclusive ceremony in Skibo Castle near Dornoch in Sutherland, hours after their son was christened.

1972 Survivors found 10 weeks after plane crash. The Chilean Air force found 14 survivors from a plane that crashed in the Argentine Andes. Four days after the rescue, a Santiago paper alleged that the survivors became cannibals to ward off starvation.
The group confirmed that they ate human flesh at a press conference two days later.

1942 World War II: Adolf Hitler signed the order to develop the V-2 rocket as a weapon. It was the world's first, long-range weapon and was developed specifically to target London and later Antwerp. Over 3,000 V-2s were launched as military rockets against Allied targets during the war.


----------



## moviequeen1

Jean-Paul said:


> Winter Solstice,
> Dec 18 1947 invention of the transistor at Bell Téléphone Laboratoires in NJ
> ONE germainum point contact transistor was about like your pinkie finger tip. bought the st about 1957..1960
> 
> Today your mobile may have 100s..of millions!
> Jon


Hi Jon, welcome to the history thread but please in the future no pictures or videos, thanks Sue


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 22nd:
1882
The 1st string of Christmas Lights were created by Thomas Edison
1937
 The Lincoln Tunnel under the Hudson River opens connecting Weehaken,NJ- midtown Manhattan in NYC
1956
 "Calo' is the 1st gorilla to be bred in captivity at the Columbus Zoo in Columbus, Ohio
1967
 movie' The Graduate' directed by Mike Nichols is released,story of a naive college grad[Dustin Hoffman} who is seduced by a middle aged woman{Anne Bancroft} he falls in love with her daughter{Katherine Ross} others in cast, William Daniels, Murray Hamilton, Buck Henry{ wrote the screenplay}. This was Hoffman's 1st major screen role,movie was nominated for 7 Oscars only won for best director. The music score by Simon&Garfunkel, had hit single' Here's to You Mrs Robinson'
2001
 British terrorist, Richard Reid aka' Shoe Bomber' tried to blow up American Airline flight#63 hiding explosives in his shoes. The other passengers subdued him,he later plead guilty to 8 Federal crimes,is serving 3 life time sentences in a prison in Colorado


----------



## Jean-Paul

moviequeen1 said:


> Hi Jon, welcome to the history thread but please in the future no pictures or videos, thanks Sue


Chère Susan, sorry for that, did not know some forums or topics bad images.
As a historian  of technology, my talks, PowerPoint, papers and articles are filled with images and illustrations. So it's a natural for me to include a photo ( but no videos!)

Amicalement 

Jon


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 22nd Birthdays:
1915
 Barbara Billingsley- actress best known TV role' June Cleaver' in classic sitcom' Leave it to Beaver' She's in the  spoof movie' Airplane'80,has a very funny scene where she talks' Jive'
1944
 Steve Carlton -MLB Hall of Fame pitcher with St. Louis Cardinals, Philadelphia Phillies
1962
 Ralph Finnes- British actor 'Schnidler's List, The English Patient, villian wizard' Lord Voldemort in 'Harry Potter movies
Deaths:
1880
 George Elliott- British writer' Middlemarch, Silas Marnier' 61{died on her birthday}
1943
 Beatrix Potter- British children's writer/ illustrator' The Tales of Peter Rabbit' 77
1993
 Don DeFore- actor best known TV role' George Baxter' in NBC sitcom' Hazel' 61-'66 76
2014
 Joe Cocker- British rock singer' With a little Help from My Friends, You Are So Beautiful, 70{lung cancer}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 23rd

1994 Organized crime boss Whitey Bulger goes into hiding*
The convicted murderer stayed out of sight for 16 years causing great embarrassment to the American Federal Bureau of Investigations. He was finally arrested in 2011.
*
1990 Slovenian referendum on independence from Yugoslavia*
The Eastern European country joined the Socialist Federal Republic of Yugoslavia as a socialist republic state in 1945. Actual independence for the country did not occur until June of 1991, when the Slovenians rejected Yugoslavian interference in the form of a 10-day war that ended on July 7, 1991. A new constitution for the country came into force on December 23, 1991.
*
1975 Metric Conversion Act signed by U.S. President Gerald Ford*
The act made the metric system the preferred system of weights and measures in the United States. Today, the metric system is predominantly only used by scientists and academics in the U.S. Common people tend to follow the customary units that were developed before American Independence. The U.S. is 1 of 3 countries in the world that do not use the metric system. Liberia and Myanmar are the other two.
*
1958 Tokyo Tower opened to the public*
At 333 meters tall, it is the world's tallest, self-supported steel tower. It is based on the Eiffel Tower and is used for communication purposes.
*
1888 Vincent van Gogh cuts off his ear*
It is now believed that the Dutch painter was suffering from a psychotic break at the time of the event. After cutting off his left ear, van Gogh bandaged his head and took the severed ear to a prostitute for safe keeping.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 23rd*  

1967 Carla Bruni
Italian/French singer-songwriter, model

1964 Eddie Vedder
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1963 Jim Harbaugh
American football player

1944 Wesley Clark
American general

1918 Helmut Schmidt
German politician, 5th Chancellor of Germany

*Deaths On This Day, December 23rd *

2009 Ngapoi Ngawang Jigme
Tibetan politician

2007 Oscar Peterson
Canadian pianist, composer

2004 P. V. Narasimha Rao
Indian lawyer, politician, activist, 9th Prime Minister of India

1953 Lavrentiy Beria
Soviet politician

1795 Henry Clinton
English general, politician


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day December 23rd *

Christmas Eve observed- USA

Christmas Holiday- USA

Hanukkah (Day 5)- Israel

Yap Constitution Day observed- Micronesia


----------



## moviequeen1

1888
 painter, Vincent van Gogh cuts his left ear off with a razor after an argument with fellow painter, Paul Gaigun. He sends the ear to a young woman for safe keeping Van Gogh was suffering from mental illness& other health issues at the time
1919
 Alice H. Parker patents gas heating furnance
1968
 U.S. astronauts, Frank Borman, James Lovell, William Anders aboard Apollo 8 become the 1st men to orbit the moon
1994
gangster, Whitey Bulgar who successfully hid from FBI & other law officals for 16 yrs is arrested in Santa Monica, Calif apt complex with his long time girlfriend, Catherine Greig


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 23rd Birthdays:
1902
 Norman Maclean- author' A River Runs Through It',story of a Presbyterian pastor who teaches his 2 sons about life, grace& love through their love of fly fishing in Montana. The movie version came out in '92
1935
 Paul Hornug- football Hall of Fame halfback with Green Bay Packers
1946
 Susan Lucci- actress, best known TV role as' Erica Kane' in ABC soap opera' All My Children'
1964
 Eddie Vedder- rock singer with band 'Pearl Jam'
Deaths:
1982
 Jack Webb- actor/ director best known TV role' Sgt Joe Friday' in NBC police show' Dragnet' '52-'70 62{heart attack}
2000
 Victor Borge- Danish/American comedian/pianist 91
2007
Oscar Peterson- Canadian jazz pianist 82


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 24th

1955 NORAD's Santa tracking service begins*
The event is now a Christmas tradition where the North American Aerospace Defense Command tracks Santa Claus as he travels around the world delivering presents to children. The event began after a printing error in a Sears catalog asking children to call Santa Claus. The number that was printed was the number of Colorado Springs' Continental Air Defense Command (CONAD) Center.
*
1951 Libya gains independence from Italy*
The North African country had been ruled by Italy since 1912. After independence, it became a constitutional monarchy under King Idris. King Idris was overthrown in a military coup led by Muammar Gaddafi in 1969.
*
1914 Christmas Truce begins*
A much-studied event in war and peace studies, the Christmas Truce was a brief unofficial ceasefire between British and German troops along the Western Front of World War I. During the truce, soldiers from both sides sang carols, shared food, exchanged gifts, and played football (soccer). Subsequent attempts to hold similar ceasefires around Christmas time failed.
*
1865 Ku Klux Klan created*
The extremist white supremacist organization, also known as the Klan, was created in Pulaski, Tennessee by Confederate Army veterans.
*
1826 Eggnog riots begin at the United States Military Academy in West Point, New York*
Also known as the Grog Mutiny, these riots began on Christmas Eve after cadets consumed copious amounts of eggnog made with smuggled whiskey. The riots lasted until December 25.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 24th   *

1973 Stephenie Meyer
American author, film producer

1971 Ricky Martin
Puerto Rican/American singer-songwriter, actor

1957 Hamid Karzai
Afghan politician, 12th President of Afghanistan

1868 Emanuel Lasker
German chess player

1166 John, King of England
*
Deaths On This Day, December 24th *

2008 Harold Pinter
English playwright, screenwriter, director, actor, and Nobel Prize laureate

1977 Samael Aun Weor
Colombian author

1965 William M. Branham
American minister

1914 John Muir
Scottish/American environmentalist, author

1524 Vasco da Gama
Portuguese explorer


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day *

Christmas Eve- Andorra, Albania, Austria, Australia, Australia, and 83 other places

Christmas Eve (from 2 pm)- Brazil

Christmas Eve (from noon)- Iceland

Hanukkah (Day 6) / Rosh Chodesh Tevet- Israel

Independence Day- Libya


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 25th

1989 Romanian President Nicolae Ceaușescu and his wife Elena were executed*
The communist leader and his wife were deposed after a revolution. Their trial lasted for about an hour and then they were summarily executed by a firing squad.
*
1979 USSR invades Afghanistan*
The airlift of Soviet troops into Afghanistan started a 9 year-long war. The anti-Soviet insurgents, the mujahideen, received support from the United States and other western allies.

*1926 Hirohito becomes the 124th emperor of Japan*
Michinomiya Hirohito, known as Emperor Shōwa after his death, becomes the 124th emperor of Japan after the death of his father, Emperor Yoshihito. Hirohito was the Emperor of Japan for 62 years, making him the longest-reigning Emperor of Japan.
*
1809 First abdominal surgery performed*
American physician Ephraim McDowell became the first person in recorded history to successfully remove an ovarian tumor. He is known as the father of ovariotomy and abdominal surgery. The procedure took about 30 minutes and was performed without any anesthesia.
*
1643 Christmas Island Discovered*
Captain William Mynors on the East India Company ship Royal Mary did not stop at the Australian island, which owes its name to the date of its discovery by Europeans. It was not until 44 years later that the first Europeans stepped on the Island. Sparsely populated, the Indian Ocean island is rich in phosphate, which is mined from the guano–bird droppings.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 25th   *

1984 Alastair Cook
English cricketer

1924 Rod Serling
American screenwriter, and producer, created The Twilight Zone

1899 Humphrey Bogart
American actor

1876 Muhammad Ali Jinnah
Indian/Pakistani lawyer, politician, and founder of Pakistan

1642 Isaac Newton
English physicist, mathematician, astronomer, philosopher, theologian

*Deaths On This Day, December 25th *

2006 James Brown
American singer-songwriter, producer, actor

1989 Nicolae Ceaușescu
Romanian politician, 11th President of Romania

1983 Joan Miró
Spanish painter

1977 Charlie Chaplin
English actor, director, producer, screenwriter, composer

1963 Tristan Tzara
Romanian/French poet, critic


----------



## Tish

*
Holidays and Events on This Day, December 25th *

Catholic Christmas Day- Belarus

Catholic Christmas Day (Suspended)- Ukraine

Christmas- India, Japan

Christmas Day- Andorra, Antigua and Barbuda, Anguilla, Albania, Angola, Australia, New Zealand, and 189 other places

Constitution Day- Taiwan


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 26th

2004 Massive tsunami causes damage and kills thousands in India, Indonesia, Malaysia, Sri Lanka, and Thailand*
The tsunami was precipitated by a 9.1 magnitude earthquake off the coast of Sumatra, Indonesia. The earthquake was the third strongest earthquake ever measured using the Richter scale in recorded history. The other two were the Valdivia earthquake in Chile in 1960, with a magnitude of 9.5, and the Prince William Sound earthquake in Alaska in 1964, with a magnitude of 9.2. The Indian Ocean earthquake killed about 200,000 people and is considered one of the deadliest natural disasters in recent history.
*
1982 The December issue of Times magazine proclaimed the personal computer as the "Man of the Year"*
The Man of the Year tradition began in 1927 in Time magazine as a way to identify and showcase those that influenced the year and its events significantly. In 1999, the feature was renamed Person of the Year.

*1966 First Kwanzaa celebrations*
The week-long cultural holiday is celebrated among the African diaspora in the United States and was created by Maulana Karenga, a professor of Africana Studies and a key figure in the Black Power movement. The holiday is celebrated annually from December 26 to January 1, and it is a recognition of African culture and heritage.
*
1941 Fourth Thursday of November set as Thanksgiving Day in the US*
The holiday has been celebrated officially in the United States since 1863. The first Thanksgiving is thought to have been observed by early settlers in the Massachusetts Bay Colony after their first harvest in 1621.
*
1898 The Curies announce the existence of Radium*
The radioactive element has an atomic number of 88 and is known by the symbol Ra. In its pure form, it is a highly toxic element and is not used extensively for scientific purposes.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 26th   *

1956 David Sedaris
American comedian, author, radio host

1893 Mao Zedong
Chinese military leader, politician

1891 Henry Miller
American author, painter

1837 George Dewey
American Admiral

1791 Charles Babbage
English mathematician, and engineer, invented the Difference engine

*Deaths On This Day, December 26th *

2006 Gerald Ford
American politician, 38th President of the United States

1997 Cornelius Castoriadis
Greek economist, philosopher

1974 Jack Benny
American actor, comedian

1972 Harry S. Truman
American colonel, politician, 33rd President of the United States

1890 Heinrich Schliemann
German archaeologist


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 26th *

2nd Christmas Day- Denmark

Bank Holiday- Malta

Boxing Day- Andorra, Antigua and Barbuda, Anguilla, Australia, Aruba, and 69 other places

Catholic Christmas Day (Suspended) observed- Ukraine

Christmas Day (substitute)- USA, USA


----------



## Bretrick

*December 26 1906*
The world's first feature-length film *The* *Story* *of* *the* *Kelly* *Gang* premieres in Melbourne Australia.

It is an 1906 Australian bushranger film that traces the exploits of 19th-century bushranger (escaped convicts in the early years of the British settlement in Australia who used the bush as a refuge to hide from the authorities. By the 1820s, the term had evolved to refer to those who took up "robbery under arms" as a way of life) bushranger and outlaw Ned Kelly and his gang. 
The original silent film ran for more than an hour making it the longest fictional film yet seen in the world.


----------



## Bretrick

*December 26 1945*
The first Sydney to Hobart Yacht Race is held.
Starting in Sydney, New South Wales and finishing in Hobart, Tasmania. 
The race distance is approximately 1,170 km, 630 nautical miles.
The race is widely considered to be one of the most difficult yacht races in the world.


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 27th

2007 Benazir Bhutto assassinated*
The former Prime Minister of Pakistan was killed after a shooting and the detonation of a suicide bomb while campaigning for the upcoming elections in Rawalpindi, Pakistan.
*
1949 Indonesian Independence*
The Southeast Asian country's independence came after 4 years of revolution and struggle. In August 1945, Sukarno signed the Proclamation of Indonesian Independence, which was formally accepted and recognized by the Dutch in 1949.
*
1918 Greater Poland Uprising of 1918–1919 begins*
The revolt against the Germans began in Poznań after a speech by the Polish Prime Minster, Ignacy Paderewski. The uprising led to the newer territory being added to Poland in the Treaty of Versailles.
*
1845 Anesthesia was used for the first time for childbirth*
Dr. Crawford W. Long, an American physician, gave ether to his wife during the birth of their second child. The event revolutionalized the use of anesthesia in medicine and surgery.

*1831 Charles Darwin begins his journey on the HMS Beagle*
It was during this 5-year long voyage that the English naturalist worked on his Theory of Evolution. He published the evidence supporting it in his 1859 book, On the Origin of Species.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, December 27th   *

1980 Antonio Cesaro
Swiss wrestler

1948 Gérard Depardieu
French actor

1901 Marlene Dietrich
German/American actress, singer

1822 Louis Pasteur
French chemist, microbiologist

1571 Johannes Kepler
German astronomer
*
Deaths On This Day, December 27th *

2007 Benazir Bhutto
Pakistani politician, first female Prime Minister of Pakistan

1997 Billy Wright
English/Irish commander

1985 Dian Fossey
American zoologist

1979 Hafizullah Amin
Afghan politician

1958 Harry Warner
Polish/American businessman, co-founded Warner Bros.


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 28th *

Bank Holiday- Guernsey

Boxing Day Observed- Australia, Australia, Norfolk Island

Boxing Day observed- Cook Islands, Saint Lucia, Zimbabwe

Christmas Day Holiday- Macau

Christmas Day Observed- Australia


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 27th:
1932
 Radio City Music Hall in NYC opens
1934
 Persia is renamed Iran by the last shah Mohammed Reza Pahlavi
1947
 The debut of  children's show' Howdy Doody'  on NBC, Howdy was a cowboy puppet from fictious, 'Doodyville' with human companions 'Buffalo Bob' Smith, Clarebell the Clown
1964
 The Supremes 1st appearance on the Ed Sullivan Show, they sang' Come See About Me'
1978
 Spain becomes a democracy after 40 years of dictatorship. King Juan Carlos ratifies Spain's 1st democractic constitution
2001
 China is granted permanent normal trade relations with U.S.


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 27th Birthdays:
1822
 Louis Pasteur- French bacterologist
1901
 Marlena Dietrich- German actress 'The Blue Angel, Shanghai Express
1952
David Knopfler- British singer/songwriter w band' Dire Straits' Sultan of Swing'
1995
Timothee Chalament- French/American actor-'Call Me BY Your Name, Dune, Bones&All'
Deaths:
1972
 Lester B. Pearson- 14th Canadian Prime Minister 75
1981
 Hoagy Carmichael- U. S. composer,'Stardust, Georgia On My Mind.Old Buttermilk Sky 82
2002
George Roy Hill- film director 'Butch Cassidy&Sundance Kid, The Sting, Slap Shot, World According to Garp 80
2015
 "Meadowlark' Lemon- basketball player with the Harlem Globetrotters 83


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 28th

2007 Nepal abolishes the monarchy*
The amendment to the Nepalese constitution that declared the country a federal republic was passed by the parliament. The transition was completed on May 28, 2008. Established in 1768 by Prithvi Narayan Shah, the Kingdom of Nepal lasted for over 200 years. Nepal is the world's only country with Hinduism as the state religion.

*1972 Kim il Sung becomes the first president of North Korea*
Kim Il-sung became the first and only president of North Korea under an amended constitution. He was elected to the post by the members of the North Korean parliament, which is also known as the Supreme People's Assembly. The post was abolished in 1998, and Kim II-sung was given the title of Eternal President of Korea.

*1968 Israel raid on Beirut Airport*
The Israeli Defence Forces mounted a special operation, also known as Operation Gift, on Beirut Airport. The raid was in retaliation to the attack on El Al Flight 253, which was en route from Tel Aviv to New York. During its layover in Athens, Greece, two Palestinians fired at passengers and crew and killed 1 person. In retaliation, Israel destroyed several passenger and cargo planes parked at Beirut Airport. There were no fatalities during the raid.
*
1885 Indian National Congress founded*
The party is one of the two main political parties in India. Created by the members of the Theosophical Society, the party was a major player in India's independence movement against the British. After Independence, the first Prime Minister of India, Jawaharlal Nehru belonged to the INC.

*1836 South Australia becomes a British colony*
The central southern state of Australia was first established as a province in 1834 by the British Parliament under the South Australia Act. The day was observed as Proclamation Day in the state, which was later turned into an extra holiday after Christmas Day.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 28th   *

1962 Michel Petrucciani
French/American pianist

1934 Maggie Smith
English actress

1903 John von Neumann
Hungarian/American mathematician

1903 Earl Hines
American pianist

1856 Woodrow Wilson
American politician, 28th Preside
*
Deaths On This Day, December 28th *

2015 Lemmy
English singer-songwriter, bass player, actor

2004 Susan Sontag
American author

1984 Sam Peckinpah
American director, screenwriter

1959 Ante Pavelić
Croatian politician

1937 Maurice Ravel
French composer


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 28th *

Christmas holiday- Bulgaria

Day of the Holy Innocents- Mexico

Day off for Christmas Holiday- Falkland Islands

Incwala Day- Eswatini

Republic Day- South Sudan


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 29th

1996 Guatemalan civil war comes to an end*
The 36-year-long civil war fought between several leftist groups representing the indigenous people and poor and the government came to an end after Comandante Rolando Morán of the Guatemalan National Revolutionary Unity and president Álvaro Arzú signed a peace treaty under the supervision of the UN. Morán and Arzú received the Nobel Peace Prize for their role in bringing peace to the country.

*1937 Ireland established*
A new constitution, established by a national referendum, changed the name of the Irish Free state to Ireland. The Irish Free State was a part of the British Commonwealth and was established in 1922 under the Anglo-Irish Treaty signed in 1921.

*1916 A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man published*
The first novel of Irish writer, James Joyce, the book follows the life of Stephen Dedalus, who many believe was the author's alter ego. It first came out as a series in the literary magazine, The Egoist and was then published by American publisher B. W. Huebsch. James Joyce is best known for his book Ulysses, which is about a single day in the life of an advertising agency, Leopold Bloom. In honor of the book, fans of the author celebrate an unofficial holiday, Bloomsday on June 16.
*
1911 Mongolian Independence*
The landlocked North East Asian country declared its independence from the Qing Dynasty, after the Mongolian Revolution of 1911. The country had been under Qing rule for about 200 years.

*1890 Wounded Knee Massacre*
On this day, the U.S. Army’s 7th Cavalry tried to disarm the members of the Lakota tribe who were camped at Wounded Knee Creek. During their attempt, a shot was fired and the cavalry massacred over 150 members of the tribe including women and children. Many historians believe that the number of people massacred was much higher. Wounded Knee is near the present-day Lakota Pine Ridge Indian Reservation in the state of South Dakota.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 29th   *

1972 Jude Law
English actor, director, producer

1953 Stanley Williams
American gang leader co-founded the Crips

1923 Cheikh Anta Diop
Senegalese historian, anthropologist, physicist

1809 William Ewart Gladstone
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1808 Andrew Johnson
American politician, 17th President of the United States
*
Deaths On This Day, December 29th *

2009 Akmal Shaikh
Pakistani/English businessman, drug trafficker

1986 Harold Macmillan
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1929 Wilhelm Maybach
German businessman founded Maybach

1916 Grigori Rasputin
Russian monk

1170 Thomas Becket
English archbishop


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 29th *

Christmas Holiday- Falkland Islands

Guru Govind Singh Jayanti- India

Independence Day- Mongolia


----------



## moviequeen1

1851
 The 1st U.S. chapter of YMCA{Young Men's Christian Association} was opened in Boston,Mass
1902
 ragtime composer, Scott Joplin copyrights'The Entertainer' & other rag compostions thru the U.S. Copyright Office
1940
German Luftwaffe bombed London in most devastating air raid over 10,000 bombs as part of the 'Blitz'
1997
 Hong Kong begins to kill all its chickens to prevent 'bird flu'


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 29th Birthdays:
1921
 Robert C. Baker- U.S inventor 'chicken nuggets'
1925
 Dina Merrill- actress 'Operation Petticoat,Butterfield 8"
1934
 Ed Flanders- actor, best known TV role' Dr Westphall' on NBC hospital drama' St. Elsewhere'
1938
 Jon Voight- actor "Coming Home, Deliverance, The Champ, Runaway Train', Midnight Cowboy
1947
 Ted Danson- actor best known TV role 'Sam Malone' in NBC sitcom' Cheers',appears in TV ads for Consumer Cellular phones
1959
 Paula Poundstone- stand up comdienne
Deaths:
1967
 Paul Whiteman -orchestra leader 77
1980
 Tim Harden- singer/ songwriter' If i Were a Carpenter, Reason to Believe' 39
1986
 Harold MacMillian- British Prime minister '57-'63 92


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 30th

2011 Samoa and Tokelau skipped December 30*
The South Pacific Ocean Islands changed their time zone and move west of the international dateline to align their time zone with their major trading partners, Australia and New Zealand. In doing so, they skipped December 30 and moved directly from December 29 to December 31. 119 years ago, Samoa had made a similar shift, eastwards of the dateline, to synchronize its time with the United States. Today, Samoa follows West Samoa Time, which is 13 hours ahead of UTC.

*2006 Saddam Hussein executed*
The deposed president of Iraq was hanged after he was found guilty of crimes against humanity. Hussein was the fifth president of Iraq and came to power after a coup in 1968.

*2004 Highest barometric pressure recorded*
At 2 am local time, the atmospheric pressure in Tosontsengel, Mongolia rose to 846.5 hPa (adjusted for height above sea level).
*
1995 Lowest temperature ever recorded in the UK*
Altnaharra, a small hamlet in northern Scotland, recorded a temperature of −27.2°C (-16.96 degrees Fahrenheit). The temperature had dipped this low once before in the UK - in Braemar, East Scotland on January 10, 1982
*
1947 Last king of Romania steps down*
Michael I was forced to abdicate by the Communist Party of Romania. His first reign over the country was in 1927 as a 6-year-old, and it lasted only 3 years until 1930. He was then reinstalled in 1940.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, December 30th   *

1984 LeBron James
American basketball player

1975 Tiger Woods
American golfer

1946 Patti Smith
American singer-songwriter, poet

1865 Rudyard Kipling
English author, poet, and Nobel Prize laureate

1853 André Messager
French composer

*Deaths On This Day, December 30th *

2009 Abdurrahman Wahid
Indonesian politician, 4th President of Indonesia

2006 Saddam Hussein
Iraqi politician, 5th President of Iraq

1970 Sonny Liston
American boxer

1947 Alfred North Whitehead
English mathematician, philosopher

1896 José Rizal
Filipino polymath


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 30th *

Bridge Public holiday- Thailand

Christmas Holiday- Falkland Islands

Day of the Declaration of Slovakia as an Independent Ecclesiastic 
Province- Slovakia

Feast of the Holy Family- Spain

New Year Holiday- USA


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, December 31st

2009 Both a Blue Moon and lunar eclipse occurred on the same day*
The next such event to happen on New Year's eve will be in 2028.

*1994 Date skipped in Kiribati*
The Phoenix Islands and the Line Islands in Kiribati skip December 31st due to a change in their time zone from UTC−11:00 to UTC+13:00 and UTC−10:00 to UTC+14:00, respectively.
*
1983 Coup in Nigeria*
A military coup in Nigeria overthrew the civilian government of Shehu Shagari and installed Maj-Gen Muhammadu Buhari.

*1909 Manhattan Bridge opens for traffic*
The Manhattan Bridge, one of the first suspension bridges ever constructed, was opened to traffic on this day. The bridge was designed by Leon Moisseiff and crosses the East River in New York City.
*
1907 The first annual ball drop at Times Square*
The annual tradition of dropping a ball at 11:59 pm to mark the start of the New Year was organized for the first time by Adolph Ochs, the owner of the New York Times.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 31st   *

1990 Patrick Chan
Canadian figure skater

1980 Richie McCaw
New Zealand rugby union footballer

1977 Psy
South Korean singer-songwriter, rapper, producer, dancer

1941 Alex Ferguson
Scottish footballer, manager

1869 Henri Matisse
French painter

*Deaths On This Day, December 31st *

2015 Natalie Cole
American singer-songwriter, actress

1985 Ricky Nelson
American singer-songwriter, guitarist, actor

1980 Marshall McLuhan
Canadian author, theorist

1972 Roberto Clemente
Puerto Rican baseball player

1889 Ion Creangă
Romanian author, educator


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, December 31st *

December 31 Bank Holiday- Japan

Festival Day- Montserrat

International New Year's Eve- Vietnam

National Heroes Day- Timor-Leste

New Year Holiday- Myanmar


----------



## moviequeen1

1695
 a window tax is emposed in England,many shopkeepers to avoid paying the tax bricked up their windows
1841
 Alabama becomes the 1st U.S. state to license dental surgeons
1904
 the debut of the ball dropping in Times Sq in NYC to signal the New Year
1935
 Charles Darrow patents board game' Monopoly' becomes the 1st millionaire game designer
1966
 The Monkees single' I'm a Believer'{written by Neil Diamond} hits #1 on music charts, stays there  7weeks
1997
 Microsoft buys Hotmail email service for $400 mil renames it MSN Hotmail
2017
 NFL Cleveland Browns become the 2nd NFL team to end the regular season with a 0-16 record


----------



## moviequeen1

Dec 31st Birthdays:
1869
 Henri Mattise- French impressionist painter
1937
 Anthony Hopkins- Welsh actor- Elephant Man, Shadowlands, Silence of the Lambs{1st Best actor Oscar} Remains of the Day, Howards End, Magic,The Father{2nd Best Actor Oscar}
1943
 John Denver- singer/songwriter' Leaving on a Jet Plane,, Rocky Mountain High, Calypso,Annie's Song
1947
 Burton Cummings- Canadian singer/ songwriter with  band' Guess Who' "American Woman, These Eyes'
1948
 Stephen Cleobury- British organist/ music director at Kings College- Cambridge'82-'19
1959
 Val Kilmer- actor' Top Gun, Willow'
Deaths:
1972
 Roberto Clemete- Baseball Hall of Fame outfielder w Pittsburgh Pirates 35{ plane crash}
1985
 Rick Nelson- actor/ singer/ songwriter best known TV role playing himself with his parents&brother David in ABC sitcom' The Adventures of Ozzie&Harriet', singer' Hello Mary Lou, Garden Party 45{plane crash}
2015
 Natalie Cole -singer' Pink Cadillac, I Miss You Like Crazy 65, daughter of singer Nat King Cole
2016
 William Christopher- actor best known TV role' Father Mulcahy' on CBS sitcom 'M*A*S*H 84


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, January 1st

1999 The Euro becomes the official currency in 11 countries*
While the Euro was already valid for bank transfers, notes and coins were introduced on January 1, 2002.

*1993 Czechoslovakia is dissolved*
The country was peacefully divided into the Czech Republic and the Slovak Republic.
*
1992 Russia is formed*
The formation of the Russian Federation followed the disintegration of the Soviet Union.
*
1958 The European Economic Community is founded*
The EEC was a predecessor of today's European Union (EU)

*1912 Republic of China is founded*
It was succeeded by the People's Republic of China in 1949.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 1st   *

1977 Bobby Roode
Canadian wrestler

1895 J. Edgar Hoover
American 1st Director of the Federal Bureau of Investigation

1864 Alfred Stieglitz
American photographer

1863 Pierre de Coubertin
French historian, and educator, founded the International Olympic Committee

1735 Paul Revere
American military officer

*Deaths On This Day, January 1st *

1997 Townes Van Zandt
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1958 Edward Weston
American photographer

1953 Hank Williams
American singer-songwriter, guitarist

1894 Heinrich Hertz
German physicist

1782 Johann Christian Bach
German composer


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, January 1st *

Independence Day- Sudan

International New Year's Day- Vietnam

January 1 Bank Holiday- Japan

Liberation Day- Cuba

New Year- Angola, Burkina Faso, Bahrain, Burundi, Benin, and 51 other places


----------



## Pam

1st January

1651 Charles II was crowned King of Scotland at Scone, a village in Perth and Kinross.

1660 Samuel Pepys began writing the Diary which he kept for nine years, writing in an early form of shorthand.

1766 The death in Rome of ‘the Old Pretender’, James Stuart, father of Bonnie Prince Charlie. He is buried in the crypt of St. Peter's Basilica at the Vatican.

1773 The hymn that became known as "Amazing Grace", was first used to accompany a sermon, led by John Newton in the town of Olney, Buckinghamshire.The hymn was written in the town by curate - and former slave ship captain - the Reverend John Newton, for his sermon at St Peter and St Paul Church on 1 January 1773.

2022 Tobias Weller, aged 11 and Max Woosey, 12, became the youngest-ever recipients of New Year’s Honours after raising more than £700,000 between them for charity. Tobias, who has cerebral palsy and autism walked more than 50 miles using his walking frame, plus a 112 mile ride on his trike, a 4km swim and running the length of a full marathon. Max inspired nearly 2,000 other young people all over the world to raise money for their own charities through Max's Big Camp Out and has spent every night in a tent since March 2020.


----------



## moviequeen1

1724
 Daniel Fahrenheit, glassblower suggested in a paper to the Royal Society of London a system for making therometers,Fahrenheit temperature scale
1797
 Albany, NY becomes NYState's capital replacing NYC
1902
 The 1st Rose Bowl college football game between Michigan &Standford was played at Tournament Park in Pasadena, Calif Michigan won in a rout 49-0
1925
Norway's capital Christiana name is changed to Oslo
1954
 NBC broadcasts coast to coast 1st live color program of the Tournament of Roses Parade from Pasadena, Calif
1985
 Internet's Domain Name System is created
1999
 Euro currency is introduced 
2018
 Calif becomes the biggest state to legalize cannabis for recreational use


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 1st Birthdays:
1752
 Betsy Ross- seamstress widely credited for making the 1st American flag
1879
 E.M. Forster- British novelist 'Howards End, Passage to India
1895
 J. Edgar Hoover- 1st Federal Bureau of Investigation{FBI} director '24-'72
1919
 J.D. Salinger- novelist' The Catcher in the Rye"
1956
 Christine Legarde- French lawyer, 1st female head of International Money Fund{IMF}
Deaths:
1953
 Hank Williams- country singer/songwriter' Cold, Cold, Heart, Your Cheatin Heart 29
1972
 Maurice Chavelier-  French actor' Can Can,Gigi singer'Thank Heaven For Little Girls' 83
1997
 Haygood Hardy- Canadian jazz/ easy listening pianist/film composer' The Homecoming' 59
2015
 Donna Douglas- actress best known TV role' Elly May Clampett' in CBS sitcom' The Beverly Hillbillies 82


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, January 2nd

1981 The “Yorkshire Ripper” is caught*
Peter Sutcliffe confessed to murdering 13 women and was sentenced to life imprisonment.
*
1971 66 football fans die in the Ibrox disaster*
Over 200 people were injured in the crash, which occurred at the end of an association football game between the Glasgow-based clubs, Rangers, and Celtic, at Ibrox Park.

*1967 Ronald Reagan is sworn in as Governor of California*
Reagan became the 40th U.S. president in 1981.

*1959 Luna 1 is launched*
The Soviet spacecraft was the first to reach the vicinity of the moon and orbit the sun.
*
1860 Urban Le Verrier announces the discovery of the planet Vulcan*
Despite a thorough search, the planet was never actually sighted.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 2nd   *

1936 Roger Miller
American singer-songwriter, actor

1928 Daisaku Ikeda
Japanese spiritual leader

1920 Isaac Asimov
American chemist, author

1905 Michael Tippett
English composer

1873 Thérèse of Lisieux
French nun
*
Deaths On This Day, January 2nd *

1995 Siad Barre
Somalian military officer, politician, 3rd President of Somalia

1989 Safdar Hashmi
Indian playwright, actor, director

1960 Fausto Coppi
Italian cyclist

1904 James Longstreet
American general, diplomat

1892 George Biddell Airy
English mathematician, astronomer


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, January 2nd *

Berchtold Day- Switzerland, Liechtenstein

Carnival Day- Saint Kitts and Nevis

Day After New Year's Day- Cook Islands, Rwanda

Day After New Year’s Day- Canada

Day after New Year's Day- New Zealand, Romania


----------



## moviequeen1

1893
1st U.S. stamp featuring a woman, Queen Isabella patron of Christopher Columbus
1906
 engineer, Willis Carrier receives U.S. patents for world's 1st air condtioner
1929
 U.S. &Canada agree to preserve Niagara Falls
1938
 book publishing company, Simon &Schuster was founded by Richard Simon, Max Schuster. One of Simon's 3 daughters is singer/ songwriter, Carly Simon
1965
 NY Jets sign future Hall of Fame QB, Joe Namath to contract over 3 yrs for$ 427,000 {at the time was football record}
2019
 Apple CEO, Tim Cook blames below expectation of Chinese I Phone sales in company's outlook.The announcement rocks international stock markets


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 2nd Birthdays:
1920
 Isaac Asimov- Russian scientist/ novelist' I Robot'
1936
 Roger Miller -country singer/ songwriter'King of the Road, Dang Me, England Swings'
1971
 Taye Diggs -actor 'How Stella Got Her Grove Back, The Best Man
Deaths:
1950 
Emil Jannings - actor 'Faust, The Blue Angel,The Way of All Flesh' 65{ liver cancer}
1990
 Alan Hale, Jr- actor best known TV role' Skipper' on CBS sitcom, 'Gilligan's Island' 68{ cancer}
2020
 Sam Wyche- U.S  NFL football coach with Cincinatti Bengals '84-'91, Tampa Bay Bucaneers'92-'92 introduced 'no huddle offense' 74


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, January 3rd

1994 Millions of people from the former Apartheid Homelands gain South African citizenship*
The apartheid regime had stripped the black inhabitants of the right to citizenship to ensure a white majority of the de jure population.
*
1993 The second Strategic Arms Reduction Treaty (START II) is signed*
The U.S.A. and Russia agreed to reduce the number of nuclear warheads by about 3,000.

*1961 The United States breaks diplomatic relations with Cuba*
In April 1961, the U.S. government launched an unsuccessful attempt to overthrow the Cuban government by invading the country at the bay of pigs.
*
1959 Alaska becomes the 49th U.S. state*
The territory had been bought from Russia in 1867 for a mere $7.2 million.

*1957 The first electric watch is available*
The Hamilton Electric 500 came in “modern” asymmetrical designs to reflect revolutionary technology.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 3rd   *

1969 Michael Schumacher
German race car driver

1956 Mel Gibson
American/Australian actor, director, producer, screenwriter

1901 Ngo Dinh Diem
South Vietnamese politician, 1st President of the Republic of Vietnam

1892 J. R. R. Tolkien
English philologist, author

1883 Clement Attlee
English politician, Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

*Deaths On This Day, January 3rd *

2010 Mary Daly
American philosopher, theologian

2005 Will Eisner
American illustrator

2003 Sid Gillman
American football player

1967 Jack Ruby
American murderer

1946 William Joyce
American/English politician, broadcaster


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, January 3rd *

2nd January (substitute day)- United Kingdom

Asarah B'Tevet- USA

Asarah B'Tevet (Tenth of Tevet)- Israel

Burkina Faso Popular Uprising Day- Burkina Faso

Carnival Day (Last Lap)- Saint Kitts and Nevis


----------



## Pam

3rd January

1911 Police, with the army in attendance, stormed a house in London's East End where it was thought a gang of wanted anarchists were hiding. Newspapers dubbed the incident 'The Siege of Sidney Street'. When the fugitives shot at police, the Scots Guards were summoned from the Tower of London, and Winston Churchill, who was then Home Secretary, arrived on the scene to find the house in flames. No firefighters were sent in to put out the blaze, and the house eventually collapsed, burning the anarchists to death.

1940 Unity Mitford, a member of the aristocratic Mitford family, returned to England after an unsuccessful suicide attempt in Munich. She had been greatly attracted to Fascism and idolized Hitler. When Britain declared war she was so distraught that she shot herself in the head with a pearl-handled pistol, given to her for protection by Hitler himself. She eventually died in Oban, in 1948, of meningitis caused by the cerebral swelling around the bullet.

1946 William Joyce (Lord Haw-Haw) was hanged for treason, in London. Born in Brooklyn, New York, he had broadcast propaganda from Nazi Germany during the Second World War to both Britain and the United States. The broadcasts started on 18th September 1939 and continued until 30th April 1945, when Hamburg was overrun by the British Army.

1961 The production of the millionth Morris Minor, designed by the Greek born Sir Alec Issigonis. He considered the Morris Minor to be a vehicle that combined many of the luxuries and conveniences of a good motor car, but at a price suitable for the working classes.


----------



## moviequeen1

1871
oleomargarine patent by Henry Bradley in Binghamton,NY
1938
 March of Dimes was established to fight polio
1941
 Canada & U.S. acquire air bases in Newfoundland,99 yr lease
1977
 Apple Computer, Inc is co founded by Steve Jobs, Steve Wozniak
1993
 in NFL's greatest comeback ever,Buffalo Bills QB,Frank Reich leads the team from 32 points down to defeat the Houston Oilers in OT 41-38 playoff game
2004
 disc jockey, Casey Kasem steps down after 30 yrs of hosting' America's Top 40,Ryan Seacrest replaces him


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 3rd Birthdays:
1911
 John Sturges- film director ;Old Man &The Sea, Magnificent 7'
1926
 George Martin- British record producer w The Beatles, America, Jeff Beck
1937
 Glen Larson- U. S. TV producer/ writer' Battlestar Galaticia, Knight Rider, Magnum.PI
1945
 Stephen Sills- singer/ songwriter w Buffalo Springfield' What Its Worth, Crosby, Stills, Nash &Young' Suite Judy Blue Eyes{his affair with singer, Judy Collins}
1950
 Victoria Prinicipal- actress, best known TV role' Pam Ewing' in CBS drama' Dallas'
Deaths:
1967
 Jack Ruby- U.S. nightclub owner, shot&killed live on TV JFK's assassin, Lee Harvey Oswald 55
1980
 Joy Adamson- naturalist/writer' Born Free' 69{killed by her servant}
2009
 Pat Hingle- character actor "Hang Em High, Splendor in the Grass,A Thousand Acres, Batman 84
2014
 Phil Everly- 50's rock n roll/guitarist with brother Don 'Everly Brothers ' Wake up Little Susie, Bye, Bye, Love, When Will I be Loved 74


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, January 4th

2007 Nepal abolishes the monarchy*
The amendment to the Nepalese constitution that declared the country a federal republic was passed by the parliament. The transition was completed on May 28, 2008. Established in 1768 by Prithvi Narayan Shah, the Kingdom of Nepal lasted for over 200 years. Nepal is the world's only country with Hinduism as the state religion.

*1972 Kim il Sung becomes the first president of North Korea*
Kim Il-sung became the first and only president of North Korea under an amended constitution. He was elected to the post by the members of the North Korean parliament, which is also known as the Supreme People's Assembly. The post was abolished in 1998, and Kim II-sung was given the title of Eternal President of Korea.

*1968 Israel raid on Beirut Airport*
The Israeli Defence Forces mounted a special operation, also known as Operation Gift, on Beirut Airport. The raid was in retaliation to the attack on El Al Flight 253, which was en route from Tel Aviv to New York. During its layover in Athens, Greece, two Palestinians fired at passengers and crew and killed 1 person. In retaliation, Israel destroyed several passenger and cargo planes parked at Beirut Airport. There were no fatalities during the raid.
*
1885 Indian National Congress founded*
The party is one of the two main political parties in India. Created by the members of the Theosophical Society, the party was a major player in India's independence movement against the British. After Independence, the first Prime Minister of India, Jawaharlal Nehru belonged to the INC.

*1836 South Australia becomes a British colony*
The central southern state of Australia was first established as a province in 1834 by the British Parliament under the South Australia Act. The day was observed as Proclamation Day in the state, which was later turned into an extra holiday after Christmas Day.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, December 28th  *

1962 Michel Petrucciani
French/American pianist

1934 Maggie Smith
English actress

1903 John von Neumann
Hungarian/American mathematician

1903 Earl Hines
American pianist

1856 Woodrow Wilson
American politician, 28th President of the United States, Nobel Prize laureate

*Deaths On This Day, December 28th*

2015 Lemmy
English singer-songwriter, bass player, actor

2004 Susan Sontag
American author

1984 Sam Peckinpah
American director, screenwriter

1959 Ante Pavelić
Croatian politician

1937 Maurice Ravel
French composer


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, January 4th *

Christmas Holiday- Falkland Islands

Day of the Holy Innocents- Mexico

Incwala Day- Eswatini

Republic Day- South Sudan


----------



## moviequeen1

1847
 inventor, Samuel Colt sell his 1st revolver pistol to U.S. Govt
1863
 4 wheel roller skates patented by James Plimpton
1944
 'Operation Carpetbagger' begins,aerial droppings of supplies/ weapons to resistance fighters in Europe
1999
 former pro wrestler, Jesse Ventura is sworn in as Gov of Minnesota '99-'03
2016
 Colombo's Gemology Institute certifies  the world's largest blue star sapphire at 1404.49 carats which was found in a Sri Lanka mine in Aug 2015


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan4th Birthdays:
1643
 Isaac Newton- British physicist/mathematican
1809
 Louis Braille- French educator/inventor of system of reading/writing for the blind
1930
 Don Shula- NFL Hall of Fame Football Coach with Miami Dolphins, Baltimore Colts. His '72 Dolphins team went undefeated ,won Super Bowl
1943
 Doris Kearns Goodwin- U.S historian/writer 'No Ordinary Time; Franklin&Eleanor Roosevelt{Pulitzer Prize} ,Team of Rivals
1960
 Michael Stipe- singer/ songwriter with band R.E.M ' "Losing My Religion, Stand, Everybody Hurts'
Deaths:
1821
 Elizabeth Ann Seton- 1st U.S. Catholic Saint, canonized in 1975 46
1965
 T.S. Eliot- British poet' The Wasteland' 76
2001
 Les brown - big band leader 88
2015
 Stuart Scott- sportscaster at ESPN 46{cancer}
2021
 John Muckler- Candian ice hockey coach w Edmonton Oilers, Buffalo Sabres, NY Rangers, GM w Ottawa Senators  86


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, January 5th

2005 The solar system's largest known dwarf planet is discovered*
The discovery of “Eris” ultimately lead to the International Astronomical Union (IAU) downgrading Pluto, which has roughly the same size, to a dwarf planet.
*
1993 The oil tanker MV Braer runs aground on the coast of the Shetland Islands*
The oil tanker spilled twice as much crude oil as the Exxon Valdez in 1989.
*
1968 The Prague Spring begins*
The period of political liberalization in Czechoslovakia began with the election of Alexander Dubček as the country's leader.

*1933 Construction of the Golden Gate Bridge begins*
The Golden Gate Bridge in San Francisco is one of the best-known symbols of the United States.
*
1895 Alfred Dreyfus is sentenced to life imprisonment*
The French artillery officer was accused of treason. He was later exonerated.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 5th   *

1969 Marilyn Manson
American singer-songwriter, actor, director

1932 Umberto Eco
Italian philosopher, author

1928 Zulfikar Ali Bhutto
Pakistani politician, 4th President of Pakistan

1876 Konrad Adenauer
German politician, Chancellor of West Germany

1779 Stephen Decatur
American navy officer

*Deaths On This Day, January 5th *

2016 Pierre Boulez
French pianist, composer, conductor

1970 Max Born
German physicist, Nobel Prize laureate

1933 Calvin Coolidge
American politician, 30th President of the United States

1922 Ernest Shackleton
Irish explorer

1589 Catherine de Medici
Italian/French wife of Henry II of France


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, January 5th *

Christmas Eve- Armenia

New Year Holiday- Russia

Public Holiday- Kyrgyzstan

Twelfth Night- Sweden, United Kingdom


----------



## moviequeen1

1886
 Robert Louis Stevenson's novel' Strange Case of Dr Jekyll&Mr Hyde' is published
1905
 National Assn of Audubon Society is founded, a non profit environmental org dedicated to conservation
1957
 LA Dodgers, Jackie Robinson announces his retirement because he did not want to be traded to NYGiants
1975
Charlie Small's musical' The Wiz' updated version of Wizard of Oz' opens at Majestic Theatre starring Stephanie Mills, Stu Gilliam, Dee Dee Bridgewater  runs for 1,672 performances wins 7 Tony Awards, 6 Drama Desk awards
2019
 China's govt predicts China's population will peak at 1.44 billion by 2029


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 5th Birthdays:
1914
 George Reeves- actor best known TV role' Adventurers of Superman'
1931
 Robert Duvall- actor To Kill a Mockingbird{ 1st major screen role as 'Boo Radley"}, The Godfather, The Great Santini, Second Hand Lions, Tender Mercies, TV mini series' Lonesome Dove'
1947
 Ted Lange- actor best known TV role 'Isaac, bar tender' on ABC show 'The Love Boat'
1975
 Bradley Cooper- actor best known TV role' Will Tippin' on ABC spy show 'Alias' played Jennifer Garner's BFF,
movies' American Hustle, Silver Linings Playbook,A Star is Born{4th version} w Lady Gaga, Guardians of the Galaxy movie franchise {voice of 'Rocket}
Deaths:
1922
Ernest Shackleton- British polar explorer 47
1941
 Amy Johnson- British female pilot  1st woman to fly from Britian- Australia 37
1988
 Pete Maravich - NBA basketball player w Atlanta Hawks 40 {heart failure}
1998
 Sonny Bono- singer/ songwriter 'I've Got You Babe' 62{ skiing accident, hit a tree}
2018
 Jerry Van Dyke- actor best known TV role' Luther Van Dam' in ABC sitcom' Coach, 86


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, January 6th

2021 The US Capitol is attacked*
A mob of supporters of then-US President Donald Trump stormed the United States Capitol in Washington DC. They were attempting to halt the certification of the results of the 2020 presidential election won by Joe Biden. Five people died in the riot, and many more were injured, including over 150 police officers.

*1929 Mother Theresa arrives in India*
Through her tireless work in helping the poor and ill, the Albanian religious sister later received the Nobel Peace Prize and was posthumously beatified.

*1912 German scientist Alfred Wegener presents his theory of continental drift*
His work laid the foundation for the theory of plate tectonics, which explains why continents move.

*1907 Maria Montessori opens her first school*
Montessori's revolutionary educational approach is practiced at about 30,000 schools today.
*
1838 Samuel Morse presents the telegraph to the public*
Together with Alfred Vail, the inventor relayed the message “A patient waiter is no loser” over a distance of 2 miles (3 km).


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 6th   *

1946 Syd Barrett
English singer-songwriter, guitarist

1920 John Maynard Smith
English biologist

1883 Kahlil Gibran
Lebanese/American poet

1811 Charles Sumner
American politician

1412 Joan of Arc

*Deaths On This Day, January 6th *

1999 Michel Petrucciani
French/American pianist

1993 Dizzy Gillespie
American trumpet player, bandleader, composer

1919 Theodore Roosevelt
American politician, 26th President of the United States, Nobel Prize laureate

1918 Georg Cantor
German mathematician

1852 Louis Braille
French educator invented Braille


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, January 6th *

Army Day- Iraq

Christmas Day- Armenia

Day of the Holy Kings- Mexico

Duruthu Full Moon Poya Day- Sri Lanka

Epiphany- Andorra, Austria, Australia, Belgium, Bolivia, and 24 other places


----------



## moviequeen1

1914
 stock brokerage Merrill Lynch is founded, became part of  Bank of America Corp in Oct 2018
1929
 Mother Teresa arrives in Calcutta to begin her work with India's poorest
1941
 Pres. Franklin Roosevelt makes his '4 Freedom Speech': freedom of speech&worship, freedom from want&fear during his U.S. State of Union Address
1968
 The Beatles album' Magical Mystery Tour' debuts at #1 on music charts, stays there for 8 weeks
1994
 figure skater, Nancy Kerrigan is attacked by rival, Tonya Harding's body guard at the U.S. Figure Skating Championship in Detroit, Michigan
2016
 'Star Wars: The Force Awakens: sequel to 'Return of The Jedi' breaks North American box office record of $2.06 billion surpassing Avatar's record of $760.5 mil


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 6th Birthdays
1878
 Carl Sanburg- poet&Abraham Lincoln biographer
1913
 Loretta Young- actress 'Farmer's Daughter, Stranger
1931
 E.L. Doctrow- author' Ragtime, Billy Bathgate
1944
 Bonnie Franklin- actress best known TV role' Ann Romano' in CBS sitcom' One Day At a Time'
1954
 Anthony Minghella- British film director, 'The English Patient, The Talented Mr. Ripley
1982
 Eddie Redmayne- British actor 'The Theory of Everything, Fantastic Beasts&Where to Find Them, Les Miserables
Deaths:
1949
 Victor Fleming- film director 'The Wizard of Oz, Gone With the Wind' 65
1990
Ian Charleson- Scottish actor 'Gandi, Chariots of Fire 40{AIDS}
2004
 Francesco Scavullo-  U.S. celebrity photographer 82
2006
 Lou Rawls- soul singer/ songwriter' You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine 72{cancer}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, January 7th

1989 Akihito is sworn in as Emperor of Japan*
His accession to the throne followed the death of his father, Emperor Hirohito, on the same day.
*
1979 The Khmer Rouge government of Cambodia is overthrown*
Vietnamese forces captured the Cambodian capital Phnom Penh that day.
*
1927 The first transatlantic telephone service is established*
A 3-minute call between New York and London cost about $45 USD, which is roughly $550 in today's dollars.

*1785 Hot air balloon crosses the English Channel*
French inventor Jean-Pierre Blanchard took about 2½ hours to fly from Dover (UK) to Guînes (France).
*
1610 Galileo Galilei discovers the Galilean Moons*
The Italian astronomer spotted the four largest moons of Jupiter that day: Io, Europa, Ganymede, and Callisto.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 7th   *

1991 Eden Hazard
Belgian footballer

1985 Lewis Hamilton
English race car driver

1967 Nick Clegg
English politician, Deputy Prime Minister of the United Kingdom

1964 Nicolas Cage
American actor, producer, director

1943 Sadako Sasaki
Japanese victims of the Atomic bombings of Hiroshima, Nagasaki
*
Deaths On This Day, January 7th *

1995 Murray Rothbard
American economist, historian

1989 Hirohito
Japanese Emperor

1951 René Guénon
French/Egyptian author

1943 Nikola Tesla
Serbian/American physicist, engineer


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, January 7th *

Christmas Day- Serbia, Kosovo

Christmas Remembrance Day- Armenia

Constitution Day- Ghana

Coptic Christmas- Sudan

Coptic Christmas Day- Egypt


----------



## moviequeen1

1782
 The 1st U.S..commerical bank, Bank of North America opens in Philadelphia
1934
 comic strip' Flash Gordon' created/drawn by Alex Raymond debuts
1970
Max Yasgur's neighbor sues him for $35,000 in property damage to his farm caused by the Woodstock Music Festival
2010
 movie' The King's Speech directed by Tom Hooper, set in the 30's Britian's King George who had a childhood stammer is encouraged by his wise/ patient wife{Helen Bodham Carter} to seek help from unconventional speech therapist{Geoffrey Rush} movie won 4 Oscars pic/director/ actor{Firth} original screenplay
2015
 terrorists attack office of satrical newspaper' Charlie Hedbo' in Paris killing 12 injuring 11


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 7th Birthdays:
1911
 Butterfly Mc Queen- actress, 'Gone With the Wind, Flame of Barbary Coast'
1920
 Vincent Gardenia- character actor 'Bang the Drum Slowly, Moonstruck, Little Shop of Horrors
1938
 Paul Revere- singer/ keyboard player w 60's group 'Paul Revere&The Raiders' "Kicks, Indian Reservation'
1964
 Nicholas Cage- actor- Leaving Las Vegas{best actor Oscar} The Rock, Moonstruck, National Treasure
Deaths:
1988
 Trevor Howard- British actor 'Brief Encounter, Von Ryan's Express, The Third Man, Father Goose 71
2015
 Rod Taylor- Australian actor The Birds, Time Machine 84


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, January 8th

1994 Russian cosmonaut Valeri Polyakov begins his record spaceflight*
Polyakov stayed aboard the Mir space station for a record-breaking 437 days and 18 hours.

*1959 Charles de Gaulle becomes president of France*
His right-wing political ideology, Gaullism, still influences French politics today.
*
1912 The African National Congress (ANC) is founded*
The ANC, whose most famous member is Nelson Mandela, played an important role in the fight against the South African apartheid regime and it is now the country's governing political party.

*1889 Computer pioneer Herman Hollerith patents his punched card calculator*
His invention paved the way for modern automatic computation.

*1790 George Washington delivers the first State of the Union address*
The U.S. president typically uses this annual speech to outline his political agenda.


----------



## Tish

*
Births On This Day, January 8th   *

1967 R. Kelly
American singer-songwriter, producer, actor

1947 David Bowie
English singer-songwriter, producer, actor

1942 Stephen Hawking
English physicist, author

1935 Elvis Presley
American singer, guitarist, actor

1934 Jacques Anquetil

*Deaths On This Day, January 8th *

1996 François Mitterrand
French politician, 21st President of France

1990 Terry-Thomas
British actor

1976 Zhou Enlai
Chinese politician, 1st Premier of the People's Republic of China

1942 Joseph Franklin Rutherford
American lawyer, religious leader

1642 Galileo Galilei
Italian astronomer, physicist


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, January 8th   *

Battle of New Orleans- USA

New Year Holiday- Russia

Orthodox Christmas Day Holiday- Montenegro

Orthodox Christmas Day holiday- Moldova


----------



## Magna-Carta

*On This Day In History, January 8th

871* Alfred the Great (born in Oxfordshire, England) led a West Saxon army to repel an invasion by the Vikings.

*1310* The Great Frost: in London the Thames river froze so thickly bonfires were lit on it.

*1708* Spanish armada headed by the San Jose and loaded with gold sunk after British squadron attacks off coast of Colombia.

*1798* 11th Amendment ratified, judicial powers construed.

*1815* Battle of New Orleans (War of 1812 -- USA vs UK); the war had ended on 24th December 1814 but none of the combatants knew.

*1835* US national debt is $0 for the first and only time in history.

*1904* Pope Pius X banned low cut dresses in the presence of churchmen.


----------



## moviequeen1

1806
 explorers, Meriwether Lewis&William Clark find skelton of 105 ft blue whale in Oregon
1945
 Univ of Kentucky men's basketball team set a NCAA record holding opponent, Arkansas St to 6 pts they won game 75-6
1966
 Beatles album' Rubber Soul' hits # 1 on Music charts, stays there for 6 weeks
2004
 RMS Queen Mary 2,largest passenger ship ever built, 1,132 ft long, weighs 148,528 tons, 140 ft longer than the Titantic is christened by her granddaughter, Queen Elizabeth II
2021
 storm' Filonmena' hits Spain,Madrid gets 20 inches of snow, killing 4 ,stranding thousands


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 8th birthdays:
1862
 Frank Nelson Doubleday- U.S. publisher founder of Doubleday &Co
1924
 Ron Moody- British actor best known film role' Fagin' in movie' Oliver'
1935
 Nolan Miller- U.S. fashion & jewellery designer for TV show' Dynasty, The Love Boat'
1947
 David Bowie- British singer/ songwriter' Space Oddtity, Changes', hit single with Bing Crosby 'The Little Drummer Boy'
1955
 Mike Reno- Candian rock singer with band' Loverboy' "Working for the Weekend'
Deaths:
1324
 Marco Polo- explorer 69
1825
 Eli Whitney- U.S. inventor of the cotton gin 59
1941
 Robert Baden-Powell- British office&founder of modern day scout movement 83
1982
 Reta Shaw- actress ,movies' Picnic, Mary Poppins, best known TV role' Martha Grant' on NBC sitcom 'The Ghost &Mrs Muir' 69
1996
 Francois Mitterand- France's 21st Prime Minister '81-'95 79
2002
 Dave Thomas- U.S. Businessman founder of Wendy's Restaurant chain 69
2020
 Edd Byrnes- actor best known TV role' Kookie' in ABC drama' 77 Sunset Strip' '58-'64 87


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, January 9th

2005 The second Sudanese War ends*
As an outcome, Southern Sudan is granted autonomy; in 2011, South Sudan becomes an independent nation.
*
1916 The Battle of Gallipoli ends*
The Gallipoli Campaign during World War I ended with the victory of the Ottoman Empire.
*
1861 The first shots of the American Civil War are fired*
The steamer, Star of the West, was fired upon by the Confederates as it attempted to enter Charleston Harbor

*1768 Philip Astley opens the world's first modern circus*
The British equestrian, who is considered the father of the modern circus, opened a riding school in London where he also performed tricks for an audience in the afternoons.

*1431 The trial against Joan of Arc begins*
She was executed on May 30, 1431, exonerated in 1456, and canonized in 1920 by Pope Benedict XV.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 9th   *

1944 Jimmy Page
English guitarist, songwriter, producer

1941 Joan Baez
American singer-songwriter, activist

1922 Ahmed Sékou Touré
Guinean politician, 1st President of Guinea

1913 Richard Nixon
American politician, 37th President of the United States

1890 Kurt Tucholsky
German journalist
*
Deaths On This Day, January 9th *

2014 Amiri Baraka
American poet, actor, activist

1908 Wilhelm Busch
German poet, painter, illustrator

1908 Abraham Goldfaden
Russian actor, playwright, author

1873 Napoleon III
French politician, 1st President of France

1324 Marco Polo
Italian explorer


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on This Day, January 9th *

Coming of Age Day- Japan

Day of the Republika Srpska- Bosnia-Herzegovina

Day off for Christmas Day- Kosovo

Epiphany- Colombia, Dominican Republic

Martyr's Day- Panama


----------



## moviequeen1

1768
 Philip Astley stages the world's 1st modern circus in London
1942
U,S. Joint Chiefs of Staff is created
1962
 National Football League prohibits grabbing of the face mask, penalty  15 yards against the offending team
1986
 Kodak loses its patent battle against Polaroid has to give up its instant camera business
2001
 Apple announces iTunes at Macworld Expo in San Francisco, its organizing&playing digital music&videos


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 9th Birthdays:
1859
 Carrie Chapman Catt- U. S. women's suffrage  leader/ founder of league of Women Voters
1928
 Judith Krantz- author' Scruples, Princess Daisy', Dazzle
1935
 Bob Denver- comedic actor best known TV roles' Maynard G. Krebs in CBS sitcom' Many Loves of Dobie Gillis,'Gilligan' CBS sitcom 'Gillian's Island
1955
 J.K. Simmons- actor best known TV role 'Asst Police Chief' Will Pope' on TNT's police drama' The Closer' won Best  Supp Actor Oscar for his role as intense, demanding bandleader in movie' Whiplash' He's spokesperson in amusing' Farmer's Insurance' TV ads, since 1996, voice of Yellow M&M in TV ads
1980
 Sergio Garcia- Spanish pro golfer, winner of '17 Masters Golf Championship


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, January 10th

1946 The first General Assembly of the United Nations opens*
51 nations were represented on that day.

*1929 The first Adventures of Tintin comic book is published*
Hergé's books became hugely popular in Europe and the rest of the world.
*
1920 The Treaty of Versailles takes effect*
Although a ceasefire had been in place since November 11, 1918, World War I officially ended with the Treaty of Versailles.

*1863 London Underground opens*
“The Tube” is the world's oldest underground railway.

*1776 Thomas Paine publishes Common Sense*
The pamphlet argued for freedom from British rule and it helped spark the American Revolutionary War.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 10th   *

1987 César Cielo
Brazilian swimmer

1960 Brian Cowen
Irish politician, 12th Taoiseach of Ireland

1953 Pat Benatar
American singer-songwriter

1949 George Foreman
American boxer

1945 Rod Stewart
English/Scottish singer-songwriter
*
Deaths On This Day, January 10th *

2016 David Bowie
English singer-songwriter, producer, actor

1976 Howlin' Wolf
American singer-songwriter, musician

1971 Coco Chanel
French fashion designer founded the Chanel Company

1862 Samuel Colt
American inventor, and industrialist, founded the Colt Manufacturing Company

1778 Carl Linnaeus
Swedish botanist, physician, zoologist


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, January 10th *

Bangabandhu Homecoming Day- Bangladesh

Majority Rule Day- Bahamas

Margaret Thatcher Day- Falkland Islands

Vodoun Festival- Benin


----------



## moviequeen1

1776
 Thomas Paine's Common Sense' pamphlet is published advocating American Independence
1949
 RCA introduces 45 RPM record
1964
 Vee- Jee records releases 'Introducing the Beatles' their 1st album released in the U.S.
1982
 NFL National Championship game  between San Franscico 49'ers vs Dallas Cowboys. SF QB, Joe Montana with 58 secs left in game, throws ball to wide receiver, Dwight Clark who makes a fingertip catch known as' The Catch' to win the game 28-27. SF would go on to win the Super Bowl
2022
 The U.S. Mint issues quarter coins commemorating poet/author, Maya Angelou, the 1st black woman to be depicted,she died May 18,2014


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 10th Birthdays:
1738
 Ethan Allen- American Revoluntary War patriot
1927
 Gisele MacKenzie- Canadian actress/ singer on TV show' Your Hit Parade'
1932
 Stephen Ambrose- U.S. historian/writer' Band of Brothers'
1943
 Jim Croce- singer/ songwriter' Time in a Bottle, Bad, Bad Leroy Brown', I'll Have to Say I Love You in a Song'
1953
 Pat Benetar- singer 'Hit Me With Your Best Shot, Love is a Battlefield, We Belong
Deaths:
1961
 Dashnell Hammet -detective writer 'The Thin Man, Maltese Falcon 66
1977
 Ruth Wakefield- created 'Toll House Cookie' 1st chocolate chip cookie 73
1982
 Pauly Lynde- comedic actor, best known TV role "Uncle Arthur' in ABC sitcom' Betwitched', he was the center square in original game show' Hollywood Squares' 55 {heart attack}
2011
 Margaret Whiting- singer "It Might As Well be Spring,Time After Time 86


----------



## Tish

*On This Day in History, January 11th

2002 The first prisoners arrive in Guantanamo Bay*
Following reports of torture, Amnesty International called the situation at the US detention camp a “human rights scandal”.

*1985 The first Rock in Rio music festival is held*
A whopping 1.5 million people attended, making it the world's largest music festival.

*1962 A massive landslide kills 4,000 in Peru*
Nine villages in the Río Santa Valley were engulfed by a 12-meter wall of rock and ice.

*1935 Amelia Earhart flies solo from Hawaii to the U.S. mainland*
She was the first person to achieve this feat. Her journey took her from Honolulu to Oakland, California.

*1922 Insulin is used for the first time to treat diabetes*
14-year-old Leonard Thompson was the first person to receive the medication to combat his Type 1 diabetes.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 11th   *

1979 Siti Nurhaliza
Malaysian singer-songwriter, producer

1973 Rahul Dravid
Indian cricketer

1971 Mary J. Blige
American singer-songwriter, producer, actress

1934 Jean Chrétien
Canadian politician, 20th Prime Minister of Canada

1755 Alexander Hamilton
Nevisian/American economist, politician, philosopher, 1st United States Secretary of the Treasury


*Deaths On This Day, January 11th *

2014 Ariel Sharon
Israeli general, politician, 11th Prime Minister of Israel

2013 Nguyen Khanh
Vietnamese general, politician, 3rd President of South Vietnam

2013 Aaron Swartz
American computer programmer, activist

2008 Edmund Hillary
New Zealand mountaineer, explorer

1941 Emanuel Lasker
German chess player


----------



## Tish

*Holidays on This Day, January 11th *

Anniversary of the Independence Manifesto- Morocco

Birthday of Eugenio María de Hostos- Puerto Rico

Kosrae Constitution Day- Micronesia

Prithvi Jayanti- Nepal


----------



## moviequeen1

1787
the moons of planet Uranus, Titania&Oberon were discovered by astronomer William Herschel
1913
 at the 13th Auto Show in NYC,the 1st sedan type car{Hudson } was on display
1927
 Louis B.Meyer, head of MGM film Studio announces the creation of Academy of Motion Picture,Arts&Science}AMPAS}
1964
 the 1st U.S govt report, U.S. Surgeon General, Luther Terry warns cigarette smoking maybe hazardous to one's health
2007
 author, JK Rowling finishes the final Harry Potter book' The Deathly Hallows' in a room at Balmoral Hotel in Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## moviequeen1

Jan 11th Birthdays:
1815
 John A. MacDonald- Canada's 1st Prime Minister 1867-1873, 1878-1891
1903
 Alan Paton- S.African author' Cry the Beloved Country',anti-apartheid activist
1952
 Ben Crenshaw- U. S. golfer won Masters Championship 'Green Jacket'  '89,'95
Deaths:
1836
 John Molson- Canadian brewer,founder of Montreal brewery,Molsons 72
1928
 Thomas Hardy- British author' Far From The Maddening Crowd' 87
1979
 Jack Soo- actor best known TV role' Det  Nick Yemana' in ABC police sitcom' Barney Miller' 61{cancer}
2000
 Bob Lemon- MLB Hall of Fame Pitcher w Chicago White Sox, Cleveland Indians/manager w Kansas City Royals, Chicago White Sox 79
2008
 Edmund Hillary- New Zealand mountaineer/explorer,1st to scale Mount Everest with Tenzing Norgay 88{heart attack}


----------



## Tish

*On This Day In History, January 12th

2010 An earthquake kills 316,000 in Haiti*
Most of the country's capital, Port-au-Prince, was destroyed during the disaster.
*
1991 The U.S. Congress votes for war in Iraq*
President George H. W. Bush was given the authority to use military force to expel Iraq from Kuwait.
*
1969 Led Zeppelin releases their debut album*
The album was imaginatively named “Led Zeppelin”.
*
1967 James Bedford is frozen with the intent of future resuscitation*
Bedford was the first human to be cryonically preserved; his body awaits resuscitation in Scottsdale, Arizona.
*
1908 The first long-distance radio message is broadcast from the Eiffel Tower in Paris*
Scientist Lee de Forest's broadcast was heard by an audience of 50.


----------



## Tish

*Births On This Day, January 12th   *

1968 Heather Mills
English model, activist

1917 Maharishi Mahesh Yogi
Indian guru

1916 P. W. Botha
South African politician, 1st State President of South Africa

1876 Jack London
American author

1729 Edmund Burke
Irish politician, philosopher

*Deaths On This Day, January 12th *

2005 Amrish Puri
Indian actor

2003 Maurice Gibb
English singer-songwriter bass player, producer

1976 Agatha Christie
English author

1971 John Tovey, 1st Baron Tovey
English Admiral

1856 Ľudovít Štúr
Slovak politician, author


----------



## Tish

*Holidays and Events on this day, January 12th *

Berber New Year- Algeria

Sultan’s Accession Day- Oman

Zanzibar Revolution Day- Tanzania


----------

